# Ask AC:NL Questions here! (Please read before posting here or making a new thread!)



## Jennifer

*New to The Bell Tree? Ask your simple questions here, and please do not create a new thread for them!*

We're talking things like "How do I unlock Super T&T?" that can easily be answered in one post. If your question is more debatable and may not easily be answered in one post, go ahead and create a new thread at your own judgement! We aren't against new threads, just the ones which are answered in one post and it's over.

Additionally, there's a good chance your question has already been answered in this thread. *Please look below and/or try using the Search Thread function in the top right.* Enter what you're looking for in there and a post which has previously answered it may come up.

To clarify, nobody expects you to read every page (which is why I will be trying to keep this updated with many of the questions so please at least read the entire first page) but trying a quick search is appreciated by many.

--------------------​
Now, onto the questions that have been answered thus far!:

_*Can I send bells to a friend?*_
Depends on your definition of "send'--you can give bells to a friend though through the usual dropping bells mechanic (or mailing it to them while in their town).

_*Can I design a flag for my village?*_
Yep!

_*Can I get bells fast?*_
Significantly faster once you get access to the island. Bugs there at night and sharks can sell for lots of Bells.

*How long does it take me to get a normal home?*
At least a day--depends on how hard you work, but it's a day minimum.

*Is it easy to catch a fish or a bug?*
Depends on the person! Rarer Bugs/Fish will be harder than more common ones.

*How many letters can I name my town or village?*
6 in Japan, 8 for North America and PAL regions. Not sure how many in Korea (I would guess 6, but don't know for sure). As a quick note, because of the character limit in Japan, this means if your town name or character name is longer than 6 characters, they will not be able to search for you through Dream Suite 

*How many items can I carry in my pocket?*
16.

*How to open new stores?*
Short version is spend lots of bells in each store. That is how Shampoodle and Kicks' open. DJ K.K.'s Club will be opened after you help Dr. Shrunk with his petition, Dream Suite can be built after it's suggested by Isabelle (about a week), and Katrina is the only overly complicated one as you need to get her to tell fortunes in your town 20 times (Only characters that live in your town count--and only getting fortunes from your town). 

*How to upgrade stores?*
This is basically just time-related along with buying a lot. All the Nookling's expansions except the last one involve spending a certain amount of bells in the shop and a certain amount of time passing. The last one has a bonus requirement of having to pass Gracie's fashion check 4 times (and she only shows up after you have spent a certain about in the Nookling shop). Shampoodle's requires 2 weeks after you get a hair cut once for new eye colors and 14 hair cuts to unlock hairstyles for the opposite gender. 

*Can I sell items to other players?*
Yes

*How can I share clothes designs with my friends?*
There's a QR machine, that allows you to share it through a QR code. Or you can put them for display in the Able Sisters and have them grab it from the display.

*Can I work as a mayor & work at the coffee shop?*
Yes

*Can I drop any amount of bells I want to my friend?*
You can drop as many bags as you want, but each bag can only hold a maximum of 99,000 bells. Similarly, you can't drop less than 100 bells. It'll always end in 00--you can't drop like 101 or 1,502 or etc.

*Can I cut down trees just to build my house?*
Yes. You can place your house over trees.

*How many levels can I build my house?*
2 (though, kind of 3 if you count the basement as "1"). 

*Can I change my ID?*
The picture in it, yes.

*How can I heal myself from bee stings?*
Save & Quit or Use medicine bought from Nook's.

*How long does it take to build my house?*
A day.

*How many rooms are there per level?*
One floor on the top level, 4 rooms on the middle level, 1 room in the basement.

*There's different house types?!*
Once you have at least the upstairs and one of each of the main floor rooms, you can change your "cottage-style" mansion into either a Zen Mansion, a Modern Mansion, or a Castle.

*Are they any different on the inside?*
Nope, it just changes the outside. 

*Can I open an Bank Account?*
You get one automatically

*Can you go to the island anytime and does it get dark or is it forever sunny?*
Yep! You can go to the island at anytime. It does get dark and follows the same time cycle--the season just never changes and the weather there can vary.

*Does anyone know where all of the island minigames are listed, if they are listed anywhere?*
http://www.doumori3ds.com/tua.html#1

*Can you toss letters inside?*
As long as you read it, yes.

*How do you get a stump with a special shape?*
It seems to be random with the Normal Axe, but the Silver Axe will always create a special stump. Gold Axes are also random, but have a higher chance than normal.

*What do you have to do to unlock the island, or swimming?*
Payment of the 39,800 bell loan to pay off your first house (after the tent) triggers access to the island--Tortimer will essentially show up the next day (Isabelle will tell you where to meet him) and tell you about it and the day after that, Kapp'n will be at the dock. To unlock swimming, you need to get a Marine Suit! You can rent one on the island or buy one from the Island with Medals when there's one up for sale. 

*Is there an auction house in the game?*
No. You can put up stuff for sale in Re-Tail though for villagers or friends who stop by to buy. 

*I will likely not know anyone who will play this game, is there any bad repercussions to that? What stuff can one do via WFC?*
If you're talking about streetpass, then probably not many streetpass homes. Plus the items through StreetPass + the badge. As for what you can do online... Visit each others town (obviously ), go to Main Street, go to the island, play mini games, etc.

*What are the penalties for Time Traveling?*
Beautiful Town counteracts most of the usual issues (weeds, cockroaches, flowers dying), but there's still the risk of villagers moving out plus your character's hair will be a mess if you skip more than 2 weeks. 

*What are mayor points/the approval rating and how do you get them?*
Pretty much on your second day when you boot up your game, Shizue/Isabelle tells you to meet her at the town hall. She tells you that before you can start doing stuff as mayor, you should prove yourself to the villagers by doing things to help make the town nice/get the villagers' approval. She wants you to earn 100 points by doing things for the villagers (favors, running errands, sending letter), making the town beautiful by watering flowers, changing the town tune and flag, etc. Pretty much the basic beginning stuff, but rather than a set few things you have to do, it is more open ended.

*I know there is a waterfall going down to the ocean... but are there waterfalls going to the river from one of the sides?*
Yes. 

*Does anyone know how to make a specific Snowperson?*
Snowmam, Snowboy, Snowman, Snowtyke

*How big is the Dress patterns? And for the picture board things you can put around town for people to take pictures with, do you pick from set designs or can you actually draw a design for one?  Also, How big are the designs for the museum exhibits? Also how big are the other patterns/sleeves?*
Dress Patterns are 32x48, you get to draw a design for the Faceboards, and Museum exhibit designs are 32x32. For reference, all regular patterns are still 32x32, long sleeves are 16x32, and short sleeves are 16x16.

*Can you move your house after you place it?*
No.

*How can you change how your Train Station looks?*
Have 100 visitors to your town

*100 different towns or could you visit the same town 100 times?*
It's people visiting you--not you visiting others! It can be different people or the same person. Visiting through a Dream doesn't count.

*What are the HHA Rewards?*
10,000 points: HRA T-Shirt
20,000 points: Academy Flag
30,000 points: HRA Jacket
50,000 points: Silver Trophy
70,000 points: Gold Trophy
90,000 points: Big Silver Trophy
100,000 points: Big Gold Trophy

Then after this point you get access to golden exterior house items;
300,000 points: Golden Roof
500,000 points: Golden wall
700,000 points: Golden door
900,000 points: Golden fence
1,000,000 points: Golden post

*Can fruit on the island only be found in Palm Trees?*
Besides the Palm trees, there are also normal trees on the island. The Palm Trees will have either Bananas or Coconuts while the normal trees will have Mangos, Durians, Lychees, or Lemons.

*Can Island Fruit be perfect/delicious?*
Nope--just the normal town fruits: Apples, Orange, Pears, Cherries, and Peaches

*Can you only get Perfect/Delicious Fruit with fertilizer?*
No. When you start your game, a random tree will have one random perfect fruit to start. Planting it will cause a perfect fruit tree to grow. You can use fertilizer to get a perfect fruit from a regular tree to grow incase you sold the starting one though.

*Can I only grow my native Perfect Fruit?*
Yep. So if your town has Oranges, you can only grow Perfect Oranges. Planting other perfect fruits will make them bloom into normal fruit trees. Fertilizer does not change this.

*Does the Sun rise at all during Winter Solstice?*
No.

*Does the island only have one type of fruit and how much does it sell for? *
The island has two types of fruit, the 'tree fruit' (either mangos, durians, lemons, or lychees) and 'palm fruit' (either bananas or coconuts) - they all sell for 250 bells.

*If you go to another town with different island fruit and take it back to your town where can you plant it?*
It follows the usual rules with planting trees so anywhere that doesn't violate those issues.

*How does your inventory on the island work?*
Your inventory empties when you go to the island, but you can get your tools from the Gyroid on the island. Anything you get from the island (fish, bugs, fruit etc) can be placed in BOX. There is one on the dock where you can pick up anything you put in it so you can get all your items you obtained from the island. Anything left in your pockets when you start a Mini Game/Tour or leave the island will be gone.

*How is delicious fruit different from normal fruit?*
Sells for 6x the price and looks different.

*Because your inventory empties does that mean its gone as in you won't get it back or does it restore when you come back to your town?*
Inventory is restored when you return to town.

*By anywhere does that mean you can plant like mangos or bananas on the actual town grounds? I thought it was just the beach.*
Mangos, Durians, Lemons, Lychees, and Persimmons are planted in town. Bananas and Coconuts are planted on the beach.

*Can you bring things from your town to the island or can you only bring things back?*
You can only bring things back, but you can bring your swimsuit with you if you wear it when you go to the island.

*Is possible to plant trees on the island?*
Yes. 

*Can you take things from the mini-games? Like flowers and fruit?*
You can take anything that isn't required in the minigame you are in. The only exception is the Garden tour which lets you keep any flowers in your pocket when the game ends despite being part of the gameplay. 

*What color options are there for the kitchen and bathroom-related stuff when you take it to R. Parkers? *
Varies per furniture piece.

*Is the first bridge in your town always a Stone Bridge?*
Yes.

*Do you get every type of fruit on your island?*
Nope. You start off with 2 fruits--one Palm tree fruit and one normal tree fruit.

*How are public works unlocked?*
Some are there form the start, some need requirements, most you will get a villager coming up to you asking you to build one.

*Once a villager asks for it, can you make as many as you want (theoretically) afterwards? Or is it you can only make them when asked?*
You can't necessarily make as many as you want as some public works have certain limits to how many of it you can build. Similarly, you can only have 30 public works built overall (not counting facilities like the Police Station or things on Main Street). Villagers will only suggest a project one though so once it's suggested, you do not need to worry about another villager suggesting the same thing. It'll also always be on your list from then on (although, you may not be able to see it if you can't build anymore of it). 

*When a villager asks me to build something; will it be like one of the 'talk options' as when they ask you a fossil or bug so you can either answerd [i've got your bug / build your building] & [normal talk] & [nothing, leave]?*
Nope--it'll be suggested with one of their "pings" where they get excited and run over to you and start going back and forth all happy to talk to you.

*What is the noise at this point in the video?*
A Theremin instrument. It's an instrument based on movement.

*(see above video) What about the person inside the house? How does that work?*
Randomly when visiting a Dream Village, the owner of the house may be inside one of the rooms randomly instead of roaming around outside.

*If I were to place a pattern on the ground then store the pattern slot at the Able Sisters' and replace the pattern slot with a new pattern, would the pattern placed on the ground change? *
Yes, the pattern on the ground would change.

*How many exterior house styles and themes are there? Also, if I select the house style to the right of the entrance, can I still use the themed pieces or am I stuck using the look of the style (ie, can I have a gingerbread castle or a mermaid castle or is the castle always brick)?*
There's a fairly large amount of them. You can mix and match with the theme/style. 

*Does anyone know where I can find a full list of furniture with images?*
MoriDB or this site.

*Is there any photo list of town map variety anywhere?*
Yep

*I heard that you can't plant another town's delicious fruit in your own. Is that true?*
50/50. You can plant another towns delicious fruit in your town, but it wont develop delicious fruit, only normal fruit. 

So say your native fruit is oranges, you can plant delicious oranges in your town and have the produce delicious oranges, but it someone gives you a delicious apple and you plant it, it'll just give you apples instead.

*What are the new K.K. songs?*
The new songs are Bubblegum K.K., K.K. Disco, K.K. Groove, K.K. Jongara, K.K. Bazaar, K.K. Adventure, K.K. Flamenco, K.K. Synth, K.K. Moody, K.K. Milonga, K.K. Oasis, Space K.K., K.K. Stroll, K.K. Island, K.K. Birthday, and Hypno K.K.

*When you decide to upgrade the museum with its second level, to which character do you have to give the bells?*
Like all public works, through Lloyd the Gyroid. He will be in the Train Station for anything involving Main Street. 

*Say you go to a town where the other two people that are there are not on your friend list, when you add them from your friends town will they appear on your 3ds friend list as well?*
Yep.

*How can you get a black pitfall seed? Can you just buy it?*
They can be gotten through the Lost & Found of the Police Station. 

*Can you add symbols like ' in your character name? Like for example Ja'mie or would I have to make it Jamie?*
You can add symbols. 

*Could anyone maybe go into more detail about how patterns work in this game? I've heard mixed answers on the amount you can save, how storage works, and if patterns get overwritten (IE: You make a path and then move that pattern to storage. Is the path then changed by a new pattern in it's place? Similarly, how does this effect face boards, signs, clothes, and umbrellas?)*
Patterns on the ground are changed instantly when changed. This also goes for anything you might be wearing and anything on furniture in your house or storage. Anything that is displayed in the Able Sisters or on a face board, sign, Museum exhibit, Town Flag or etc. will be fine when switching out the pattern--just if you go to edit the pattern, it'll be blank and you'll have to start from scratch if you don't pull the stored pattern back out. As for storing, you can make up to 10 patterns and hold it on your person. You can store up to 72 designs with Mable for a total of 82 designs. This includes both PRO designs as well. (Both types take up one slot) This limit is also per character.

*Could you hold the path patterns with another character, freeing the space up with your main character?*
As long as the character lives in your town, yes.

*If Player B gets a customized piece of furniture and gives it to Player A who does not have that pattern, would it still have Player B's pattern (as they still live in the town and have it) or would it change to Player A's pattern in that spot? *
You can't give furniture with patterns. 

*Are the museum exhibits shared amongst all players?*
No. Only the player who purchases the exhibit room can use it (and yes, one player can buy all 4).

*What are the in-game Nintendo/Special items are. And if you can, can you provide the pictures?*
Click here for Nintendo Items and here for DLC.

*Which wigs appear? And are there any new ones?*
You can look at all the hats here to find the Wigs

*A question on Cockroaches and Beautiful Towns. I know with Beautiful Towns, you don't have to worry about cockroaches... is that altogether or they just mean like in your house? Mostly asking as I'm wondering if I'd have to go to a different town type in order to catch one.*
Just their house, though there are no Cockroaches in the game to catch.

*Is there any way to prevent tanning besides an umbrella/parasol?*
Certain hats/face items will also prevent tans.

*Are the pictures back that you get from your villagers for becoming best friends with them?*
Yes

*Who runs what police station?*
Cooper (The Tall one) runs the "Modern"/Metal one and Booker (The short one) runs the "Classic"/Wooden one.

*Can New Leaf games interact with Wild World or City Folk games?*
No.

*if there is a visitor, are they always near the middle of the map or near to the town tree?*
Unless they are the type to wander around, they are always at the Town Tree.

*Can I replant the bushes and trees on the island?*
Technically, yes, but only hibiscus bushes and island fruit trees will grow.

*Can you change the location of your house?* 
Not once it's placed unless you delete the character (and deleting the mayor deletes the whole town so...)

*How long does it take for fruit to grow again after you shake it down?*
3 Days

*What trees lose their leaves and how?*
Perfect/Delicious trees will "die" after being shaken too much and/or if there is a lot in the area. It's random when it happens (though, the chance goes up after each shake). One of the 3 fruits will become rotten/bug-infested and it'll lose all it's leaves. The only other tree that loses it's leaves is your Town Tree as it actually goes through the seasons 100% (so it loses leaves in Fall and has only a couple during Winter). 

*As mayor, are you able to kick out or remove certain villagers from your town?*
No

*How many rooms do you get with a fully upgraded house and how big can they be?*
6--The upstairs, the basement, the main room, and a room on each side of the main for 3 more. Every room can be expanded to be 8x8 in size.

*If you're online with friends are you able to just hand things directly to them or do you have to drop them on the ground and get your friend to pick it up?*
You have to drop it. Or if you are in their town, you can mail it to them.

*If you get a takeout coffee and leave it for a day in your pockets and then drink it the next day does your player make a weird face or anything?*
No

*When you place two faceboards next to eachother, about how big is the distance between them?*
It'll be 2 spaces as all Public Works need to be 2 spaces apart. 

*How is a non-mayor characters introduction different than a mayor's?*
Nobody will be there to greet you and the tree-planting ceremony doesn't happen. Plus any mayor-related dialogue... You still need to talk to Isabelle who will tell you to get a house from Nook and you still place it the same way. Similarly, you get your ID Card the same way as well. 

*When can your player get a tan?*
Anytime on the island or once Summer starts anywhere from 10AM to 5PM. 

*How long do you have to wait around for your skin to become darker?*
Every 15 minutes you're out without tan-preventing hats/accessories, you'll get a shade darker.

*How can you get the ability to have hairstyles from the opposite gender?*
Get your hair cut 14 times. On the 15th time, Harriet will suggest a hairstyle of the opposite gender.

*I overheard that when you talk to Rover for the first time, you get to pick a map for your town. Is that true?*
Sort of! He gives you 4 maps to choose from (He essentially brings up that these are the stops still ahead and asks which is yours). If you don't like any of them, you'd have to reset for a new set to choose from.

*What happens to Tortimer since you become mayor?*
He is retired and on the island now hosting minigames/tours.

*How bad is grass erosion?*
Compared to City Folk, it's a huge improvement. It's not fantastic, but it takes much longer and even then, your town shouldn't get even close to City Folk's bareness. Not to mention since you walk faster in this game, you won't have to run as much either.

*Can fertilizer help grow back grass?*
No. The main way to grow back grass is not playing for a bit, watering flowers on grass, and rain/snow. Fertilizer is used to increase the chance of flower hybrids and for a perfect fruit to grow on a fruit tree.

*Is it true that two red roses produced from an orange rose and a purple rose produce blue roses?*
Yes. Special red roses can be bred from Orange + Purple roses. Those special red roses in turn breed into Blue Roses.


----------



## Jennifer

*Can you get more than one hairstyle a day?*
No

*Can I get my hair done and change my eye color in a day?*
No. You have to pick. Same goes with makeovers for a Mii Mask--you only get to choose one of the options.

*Does the dream mansion connect to other peoples towns via random or spotpass (or both..)?*
Dream Suite connects through the internet--you can look people up or enter their Dream Address (or ask to visit a random Dream).

*Do you personally situate new shops in your town or are they randomly placed?*
All shops are in fixed places. The only facilities you get to place are the Police Station and the Reset Center.

*Do you need to be connected to wi-fi in order to visit the Island?*
Only if you are visiting Club Tortimer.

*Looking back at primitive Animal crossing, do the gyroids serve any purpose?*
Only Lloyd the Gyroid does--he's how you pay off Public Works and also who you rent tools from on the Island in Dreams. As for the furniture items, besides the usual uses of them, you can place 4 Gyroids in Club lOl/444 during the day that will go off at certain times during DJ K.K.'s performance. But yeah, Gyroids still just make sounds. 

*Is there only the standard/traditional wi-fi features such as connecting to pre-registered friends or is there some sort of new feature which enables you to meet new people?* 
You still have to register a person via Friend List (though, the 3DS one--there isn't a friends list just for AC) before you can first meet them in ACNL. Anyone who is the same town as you currently are can be directly added to your 3DS Friend List (if they aren't there already), and to your Best Friends list if they are already added.

*Is there only one DJ K.K. song or is there a completely new genre of music?*
DJ K.K. remixes his songs, as well as your town tune whenever your ID card's picture shows up on the screen. He also remixes some Nintendo classics and will allow a Gyroid solo. The arrangement/order is usually the same each night though.

*What exactly can you do when you visit other peoples towns via dream mansion?*
You can do anything you can do when visiting a friend (with the exception of going to Main Street and in Re-Tail)--but nothing will count (like bugs/fish you may catch) or be kept (like any items or flowers you pick up). It's mainly to see how other people did their towns. You can also talk to NPC versions of their characters. 

*Can you retire from the mayor position? If you do, who takes your place?*
Nope. The first character created will always be Mayor and they can not retire--deleting them just removes the town.

*Now that Tom Nook works elsewhere, do you still have to do the part-time work tutorial or has it been substituted with an alternative tutorial?*
An alternative tutorial. Now you do some stuff Isabelle suggests (and it's optional, though recommended) to get you familiar with the game and earn some items to help start you out in advance (such as tools and fruit).

*When we connect with other players are we given the option to communicate through the installed microphone?*
The microphone can't be used to communicate between players.

*What is the maximum amount of friends that you can have added on your friends list at a time?*
100 friends on your Friend List, 32 on your Best Friends list.

*What is Club Tortimer?*
Whenever you go to the main island by yourself (with friends, it'll be a random other item you can get on the island), there will be a Club Tortimer Pass. When you buy it, you can play online with random people anywhere in the world. Not only that, but some items you can buy on the island are exclusive to Club Tortimer (Also rarer items have a higher chance of showing up).

*What's the difference between the friends list and the best friends list?*
The Best Friend's list is a special list in the game that will allow you and your friend to send messages whenever the other is online without having to be in their town. You can also open your town just for Best Friends so you don't have to worry about people randomly showing up. 

*What can I do with Spotpass on ACNL?*
I'm guessing you mean StreetPass since SpotPass is a more passive thing, but to answer regardless... SpotPass allows Nintendo to send out DLC items. It's essentially when you get a random letter from Nintendo with something. It's also how you get special Miis/Visitors in your Happy Home Plaza.

*What can I do with Streetpass on ACNL?*
Up to 20 people at a time (and up to 48 houses overall--once you hit 48, you start overwriting houses (with the exception of any you have favorited)) can be queued for Animal Crossing. Around 6 or so will be waiting in the main part of the Plaza while the rest wander around near their house (So if you've gotten less than around 6 people, they will all be in the main section when you check). If you've passed someone at least twice, you will receive an item from them (Balloons, Tweeter, Pinwheels, and Ice Cream). Besides that, you can order up to 5 items a day (total--not per house) from any of the houses in your plaza. They cost a bit more, but it's a good way to get items you may be unable to otherwise. Items that were refurbished can not be ordered (despite being orderable normally). 

*What's a dream address?*
It's a 12-digit number you are given the first time you create your dream in the database (by sleeping on the couch) in Dream Suite. Using that address, people can go directly to your dream when visiting through Dream Suite.

*What are the requirements to befriend sable?*
Just keep talking to her everyday--it takes about 10-12 days.

*When you StreetPass someone, is it only the mayor's home that will be transferred to someone's plaza? We're able to make four characters total in our town, but only the first character's (mayor) house will be shared via StreetPass?*
Yes. Though, you can switch it by talking to Digby.

*How much is the entire house upgrade?*
A smidgen under 7,600,000 bells!

*I've heard before that the neighbors are much more interactive with the environment. Are they still able to talk to each other like in WW?*
Yep. Though, I will be honest that I've noticed it a lot less in this game.

*How big does the Town Tree get and how is it's growth determined?*
The tree gets to the point where the stump takes up the whole planter and there's a giant arching of leaves. The growth is determined by days and hours played--the biggest one takes 500 hours and 500 days. These are all the Tree stages:
- starting tree
- 5 days and 5 hours
- 20 days and 20 hours
- 50 days and 50 hours
- 100 days and 100 hours
- 180 days and 180 hours
- 300 days and 300 hours
- 500 days and 500 hours

*If I skip days/hours, will my tree still grow?*
Nope. Or well, at least not much (You can't skip from day 1 to day 500 and expect the biggest tree for example). You actually have to play that much. Please note days doesn't mean 24 full hours--you can play an hour a day everyday for 500 days and hit both requirements at the same time for example.

*How many times do you need to get your hair done before you can get contacts?*
It just needs to be 14 days after you've gotten your first haircut. 

*How big is the town compared to previous games?*
It's kind of inbetween. I wouldn't really call it smaller or bigger as there's ways it's bigger and ways it's smaller. Like your beach is a lot bigger and you kind of have more room town-wise since some shops are moved to Main Street, but there aren't multiple levels of town (although, the beach is on it's own layer instead of part of the lower level of town)

*Can you visit your own town via the dream world?*
Nope. Though, if your town gets a new dream address for whatever reason, you can visit the old dream address.

*What is the maximum amount of villagers you can have?*
Not counting characters you can make or the campsite currently being occupied, 10.

*What exactly are Dream Villages?*
They are a dream version of someone's town that you can visit through Dream Suite.

*I heard Wendell shows up in Dream Villages, but i haven't seen him...*
He only shows up if the person's dream you're visiting has it set for patterns to be shared.

*Is the dream address separate from the 3DS friend code?*
Yes

*Are you able to "steal" things from the other town? (take fruits from a town in your dream and bring it back to your town)*
No

*Is there any limit on how many times or how long you can be in a dream?*
No. It costs 500 bells each time you visit a Dream Village though.

*How do you get blue roses?*
You need to grow Orange and Purple Roses then have those breed 2 Red Roses and use those 2 Red Roses to breed the Blue Roses (they can also come from black roses that come from those Red Roses).

*Is there burqa in this game?*
No

*If I re-upload my town as a dream, will the new version of my town replace the old one?*
Yes. The only exception is if Luna says you have received a new dream address for some reason--what may cause this is unknown (although, switching 3DS' is one of the ways).

*I know you can remake teddy bears and those dolls from Aika village but can you remake panda bear dolls too?*
Nope. Pandas do not can any new designs.

*f you get a design using a QR code, can it be edited? For example, if I got a dress that is a great design and is blue but I want it green, can I change the colour?*
Nope. Although, there are programs that will let you, you can't modify it ingame unless it's credited to you. You also can't display them in Able Sister's.

*When you set up your town's dream address for others to visit, is the address itself all that's needed for them? Or, do you you also need the person's name? And, is this the mayor's name, or your 3DS/mii name?*
All they need is the address. They can search by town name and/or any of the characters' names in your town, but there's no need to if they have the Dream Address. Also, you need to be connected to the internet to use any of the features of Dream Suite.

*Does anyone know if there's pictures of each of the starter outfits? / What kind of faces are there?*
Click! (Note: These are the outfits for Fall/Winter, if you make your character in Spring/Summer, Click here)

*As the season ends, does Gracie's furniture and clothing start selling out and going on sale like it does in CF?*
Yes. Her sales start the 15th of the last month the items are for sale. There's also items that will only be sold during that sale period.

*Does anyone know how you can get the eyes seen on this girl character?*
Those are the funny glasses and are sold in Labelle's part of the Able Sister's shop.

*Can you plant flowers or trees in the area around the bench near the museum?*
No

*If you make a character and then delete them a day later, when the mayor sits on the tree will it still list the character as having moved in on X date or does it not show it as if the character never existed in the first place?*
As if they never existed in the first place.

*If you're on online multiplayer can you still get coffee in the cafe with your friends?*
As long as you are actually visiting them and it's not through a Dream, yes.

*Where do I redeem the fortune cookies?*
Talk to Timmy or Tommy to redeem them.

*How can I get other fruits without playing with people?*
You can get them from villagers as gifts, from your mother or father through mail, take them from trees during some of the Island Minigames/Tours, and even Isabelle will give you some if you do her tutorial. The final Nookling expansion sells Persimmon and Bamboo.

*What does the guy at the top of the shopping district standing under the Arch Way do?*
Digby is in charge of the StreetPass area. He'll bring you to the Plaza to see people and their houses that you have StreetPassed. 

*Are Items that are available at the shopping district change everyday?*
Yes

*How do I get one of the different house styles?*
They are sold in Nook's Homes everyday--which one shows up will be random. They cost 398K and can only be bought if you have at least the upstairs, back room, left room, and right room built. 

*Will villagers still wear any of your designs that you put up for display in Ables?*
Only if it's displayed on a shirt. Designs displayed on dresses, hats, or umbrellas will not be worn by villagers.

*I know that the color of the train station and town hall are random from the four choices but it is random in that it is completely random for both -or- if town hall is color A the train station will be random from color choice B C and D?*
Random for both.

*Is there any differences in the indication of the weather? Maybe more drastic types of weather? Like wind blowing trees? Puddles or something along those lines?*
No puddles or anything, but the sky will actually vary quite a bit depending on the upcoming weather. Your villagers can also hint to some of it (like if you'll be having an Aurora Borealis). The Town Tree does have some wind blowing through it though. Thunderstorms and Snowstorms have the biggest indication as during Thunderstorms, the entire game will light up every so often as lightning strikes and during Snowstorms, there's a lot more snow falling. 

*Is the bright nights festival is returning?*
No 

*Does anyone know if the Wii Fit board is a DLC item or could I actually get it?*
It's a Fortune Cookie item.

*Can you change a short-sleeved shirt into long-sleeved and vice versa?*
Nope. Some shirts have multiple versions though with the different sleeve lengths.

*Does the mayor make less bells when selling fruit then other player chars made? *
No. The mayor really doesn't have any difference compared to other villagers except that they are greeted as the Mayor and they can build Public Works/remodel certain things.

*How do you get the rococo series?*
Spotlight items in the Nookling shop.

*Does Feng Shui make a return in New Leaf?*
Yes

*Do you think we will get the sushi items, or do you think that will be a Japan exclusive?*
We have some of the items like the Sushi Boat, but the Sushi Roll/Good-luck Roll is exclusive to the Japanese festival Setsubun. 

*What does the petition do?*
Depends which. If it's from Dr. Shrunk, getting it signed will let K.K.'s Club be built. If it's from a Villager, nothing. It's just a new way to make your villagers happy.

*I am wondering if the follow items can be ordered from Timmy/Tommy after previously being cataloged/purchased: Throne, Crown, Royal Crown, and Halo*
Yes, they can all be reordered through the Catalog once cataloged or purchased.

*Are the feathers in this game? And if they are in the game are they able to be ordered?*
The feathers are in this game as part of Festivale. They can not be ordered though--they do not show up in the catalog. 

*I saw a few pieces of the blue series can be remade by Kaizo/Cyrus into darker blue shades. Can ALL of the pieces be remade dark blue or just a few?*
Yes, that is one of the shades every piece of the Blue series can be changed to. Every item in a set can be changed to those set colors. So like all the Lovely set pieces can be made pink + white or pink + Black and etc.

*Is the way residents move out and in the same and is there any way to make residents move quicker?*
Still pretty much the same. Ignoring them is probably the quickest way though. They will ping you to let you know they are planning to move up to 5 days before the moving date. You can change their mind up to when they are in boxes, but once in boxes they will leave. 

*I know that some of the non-resident characters can give you their picture like Katie, The Resettis, and Jingle. Are Tom Nook, K.K, Pelly, Phyllis, and Pascal still able to give you their pictures?*
K.K., Zipper T. Bunny, and Blanca are the only other NPCs to give you their photo besides Katie, Mr. Resetti, Don Resetti, and Jingle.

*Is the bag of beans unlimited?*
It is unlimited/infinite.

*Does the Cafe, Police Station, Reset Center, the Town Hall/Gate Upgrades, or any of the things on Main Street count towards the 30 community project limit?*
Nope. No facilities or upgrades count. 

*Do bridges count towards the 30 limit?*
Yes. The original/starting one didn't originally (unless you tore it down and replaced it), but does since the 1.1 patch. 

*Are UFOs in this game?*
Besides the interior item, no.

*There's a maximum of 30 Public Works?*
Yep.

*The oni horns you can get, do they come with the wig or is it just the horns?*
They come with the Wig.

*Is the whole Pave Set received during Festivale? And is there a limit on the prizes you can earn during Festivale?*
Solely depends on luck and how many feathers you get. You need 3 feathers of a specific color (or a rainbow feather) to get furniture from Pave and what he gives you is random so you could keep getting the same item. On the bright side, it sells for a lot (like 12K each). 

*Are you able to change your eye shape?*
No

*Which house gets StreetPassed? Is it the mayor's house or can we choose?*
Whoever it is that talks to Digby. I believe it's the Mayor by default when you activate it, but you can change it to another character's house by talking to him with that character.

*The hibiscus bushes that are available to purchase/plant on the island, is there one (or more) available every day or is it random like the other items?*
Random like other items.

*Which patterns does Wendell show? The mayor's patterns, the last character to save in the dream mansion, or can we choose?*
Only the patterns that the Mayor character has saved will be shown by Wendell.

*Do all 4 characters use the same dream address, but each character has their own for regular wifi?*
The Dream Address AND Friend Code is shared among all 4 characters. Only the Best Friend list is per character.

*Do village animals in New Leaf have a more romantic side to them?*
Smug villagers enjoy flirting a bit.

*Are you able to plant bushes right next to buildings? And how many types of bushes are available?*
No. Like trees, they will not grow immediately next to buildings, rocks, cliffs, water, or bridges. They also won't grow if there are too many interlinking. Unlike trees though, Bushes CAN grow right next to a tree or next to pavement. There are 8 different kinds of bushes.

*I've seen of the gardening shop, including it's place in the final expansion of the store, only two flower packs are sold. Once you buy one is it sold out or can you buy multiple flowers kind of like you can do with stationery?*
Only two per day. You can get "infinite" flowers from Resort Island tours. You can also take flowers from the island. Though, you will want the flowers from seed packets for Hybrid growing.

*So, does anyone know how many spaces there are in the map? I think I heard that it is four by five acres, but I want to know how many spaces per acre.*
An acre usually consists of 16x16 squares, in which it makes a total of 256 squares per acre. That makes a grand total of about 5120 squares per town.

*When do you unlock the gardening store? Is it immediately unlocked or is it unlocked with the convenience store?*
You need to unlock it separately... it unlocks when the total number of times you have done any of the following is at least 30: pulled weeds, watered flowers, planted trees or flowers and 5 days have passed. If you have the watering can from doing Isabelle's "tutorial", it shouldn't be too hard.

*Does the shopping card return in this game?*
No

*What's that green thing you can buy now? It looks like a frog calendar?*
It's essentially musical stationery. You can set a song (similar to how you do your Town Tune) to go along with the mail.

*If I have a version from the game in a different language than Japanese and went to visit a Japanese game's town, would everything be written in Japanese or would it be translated?*
All items and dialogue are translated to whatever language the game you are playing is. The only things that stay the same are Villager Greetings/Catch phrases, A player's comment in their ID, and signs on shops. 

*How does taking pictures work in this one? Is there a total limit of images you can save on your SD card? Is there a daily limit?*
You can save and take as many as you want per day. Just press L + R and it saves it to the SD card. The only 'limit' would be if the SD Card gets full. Uploading would have to be one at a time though unless you removed the SD Card and put it in your computer.

*Is it true you can have picnics?*
Sort of! You can't really interact with it (beyond sitting on one of the chairs), but there is a Picnic Blanket public work project that can be suggested by villagers. 

*When does Winter turn into Spring in NL?*
Technically when the leaves turn green. So, January 16th. Snow will be gone February 25th.

*I know in general, Public Works have to be 2 spaces away in all directions from most things... does that include bushes though? Can bushes be just one space away or do they also need to be 2 away?*
Bushes can be just one tile away from Public Works.

*Is there a limit on the amount of furniture allowed in one room?*
Sadly, yes. You can only have up to 48 items per room.

*Can you remake walls and flooring?*
No

_*I wanted to know if anyone's discovered what takes up that space in the alleyway behind the trash can in the shopping area? *_
That is Katrina's Shop. You unlock it on the Public Work list to be built once you've had 20 fortunes told to your characters in your town.

*Once you have the maximum amount of villagers, when one moves out does the new villager's house replace the one that moved or do they move into a random spot?*
Random Spot. That does include the spot a villager moved from though.

*What do the logos in the tree stumps mean, if anything?*
Mushrooms can grow around them to sell and it's how you can get Famous Mushrooms. 

*How to open the second floor of the museum?*
You need at least 20 items in the museum with at least 1 item in each wing of the museum (So 1 Bug, 1 Fish, 1 Statue or Painting, and 1 Fossil) and 2 weeks have to have passed. Once you've hit the requirements, Blathers will be thinking inside and if you talk to him, he'll suggest the second floor saying how he misses his sister.

*Can you visit someone's village when they are offline or does it have to be in dream?*
Has to be a Dream. 

*Can you play with friends on Club Tortimer or only random people?*
Unlike when going to the normal island, you can not have your friends come with you. That said, while it is random, there is always the chance you could end up with one of your friends if they go on at the same time and pick the same mode. 

*Can you send letters to another village from yousr?*
Nope...you have to be in their village.

*I saw a video of Carnivale/Festivale and I was wondering if the feather headdresses that are sold in Able's are only pink or if we can get them in other colors? In josh's video he said he could only buy pink but I saw red, blue, green, maybe even others on the animals. Anybody know if we are limited to pink or is it just random?*
Only pink. The other colors are exclusive to villagers for some reason.


----------



## Jennifer

*When you scan a QR Code Pro design of a clothing, where does the clothing save to? Is it saved as a shirt item in your pockets? When you scan the code itself, where does it store the code after? Say you scan a Pro shirt pattern, does it save into ur pockets as a shirt item?*
It will save into whichever of the 10 pattern slots you choose. It won't become an actual shirt item. Make sure you have a spare Design slot on your Design menu before you scan QR codes containing a pattern (it doesn't matter they're PRO or not).

*I saw this video on Youtube and it showed that you could choose a few options for what your town will be like, for example 'Rich town', 'Beautiful town', etcetera. Does anybody know all the options and what they do to your town?*

The 4 choices are:
Rich - Items sell for 20% more, but items also cost 20% more in shops. Villagers also tend to donate a bit more to Public Work Projects. This does not effect turnip sales.
Beautiful - Weeds rarely ever grow, Flowers never wilt, Cockroaches will not show up in your house, Villagers will plant flowers, and there will be no trash in the river or oceans (so no worrying about fishing out tires or cans).
Morning - Shops open earlier
Night - Shops close later

*When I was watching a video on Youtube I saw a girl and she had 3 people visiting her village. Then, while in game, it was shown how the other people could directly add eachother. How does this work while there will only be 3DS friend codes, and not in-game friendcodes? Will you be friends on your 3DS right away then, also for other games?*
Yep, they get added right to the 3DS Friend's List.

*Can the players who aren't the mayor wifi in this game?*
Yes

*If Player 1 (Mayor) unlocks the upstairs and rents all the rooms, will Players 2, 3 or 4 be able to use them? Or are they only available to the person that rents them first?*
They are only usable for the person who rented them so only Player 1 (the Mayor) would be able to use them.

*I heard you can get 5,000 bells for updating your town in Dream Suite. What does that mean?*
More or less, you can lay down on the couch in Dream Suite to update your villager on the servers. As thanks, Luna gives you 5,000 bells. You can do this once a day.

*Is a list of all the available hairstyles?*
Click!

*When you remake an item and put a pattern on it, can you get rid of that pattern and it will stay the same on the object?/*
Nope--it'll become a blank white pattern as the pattern no longer exists. 

*I remember hearing that some of the items are bound to your game. What color leaves are they? Also, what are the difference between the colors of the leaves again?*
Yellow leaves are bound as they are with a pattern in your inventory and thus, linked to you in a way. 

Leaf Colors:
Green leaf = normal item
Red leaf = customized
Yellow leaf = customized with custom pattern

*Does anyone know how creating paths works in NL? I've never used them before. Is there an option to just lay out a path or do you have to place every single panel separately?*
Same as previous games--you have to place each panel separately. The only difference is run and pick-up are two different buttons now so you don't need to worry about accidentally picking things up while running.

*Do villagers help pay off community projects or is it all up to you?*
Technically, yes, but it's so little that it really doesn't effect much.

*Can you get a tan from the island?*
Yes

*Can you transfer data from AC:CF to AC:NL?*
No

*I read that bees are easier to catch in NL. How so? *
They're a lot slower this time, so you can actually equip your net and wait for them to come to you, rather than having them buzz around you while you equip your net and hope you swing it in time. Not just that, but if you open your inventory, the bees will actually stay paused wherever they are so you are given a lot of time to run ahead, open your inventory to pull it out (I'd recommend doing that over using the D-Pad), turn around, and get ready.

*Does New Leaf have a Save and Continue option, like in ACGC?*
Yes

*Is it possible to restrict certain patterns from being given out in Dream Mode?*
Yes and no. You can make it so patterns won't be shared, but you can't pick specific patterns not to be shared while others can be shared. Essentially, it's an all or nothing feature--you can't pick and choose. 

*Does the friend code still exist?*
Yes, except it's the universal 3DS one.

*If you add someone you meet in a friend's town then they will end up on the system friend list?*
Yes

*And what if you want to share some QR codes rather than not share any at all, is that possible?*
It depends. If you mean through the Dream Suite, it's all or nothing--you can't pick and choose. If you mean just printing QR Codes through the sewing machine in the Able Sisters shop, then yes--you choose which patterns you want to turn into QR Codes and you give them to who you want to.

*So the Mayors friend list goes off the 3ds friends; How does it work for the other 3 characters you can make? Do they also get their friend list from the 3ds?*
Your friend list belongs to the 3DS. So if you made friends and added them to the system list, they are your friends on every character in the game. Your best friend list (in-game), however, is character specific.

*Can you design pants?*
Nope. Pants, Socks, Skirts, and Shoes can not be designed 

*I heard that your best friend can do things that normal friends can't in town, like taking objects that are lying around. Is this true?*
Nope--any visitor can do that. Your best friends have no more special abilities than any other visitor in your town. The only thing they can do special is come to your town when opened for Best Friends only (and vice versa) and send you messages while not in your town.

*If you use a QR code to get a pattern created by someone else, can you actually edit that pattern once you have it in your game? Or is it kind of locked to being whatever it is that the person created?*
A QR pattern cannot be edited, shared, or displayed at able's. You cannot edit what isn't yours. 

*Do female characters get to wear pants like the boy characters? or can they only wear dresses?*
Everyone can wear everything.

*Can the train station flag be different than the one used for the town hall?*
No

*I have heard that the games on the 3DS are stored on cartridges? In this case, my question is, if I have one 3DS but I have two games AC:NL, can I have two different towns? Or this is false and can not be?*
If you have a physical copy of the game, then the game data will be saved on that cartridge. If you have a downloaded version of the game, then the game data will be saved onto your SD card in your 3DS. Yes, you can have two different towns if you buy one physical copy & one digital downloaded copy (from the E-shop) and/or if you buy multiple physical copies.

*What are the glove things? I've seen them in videos but I don't know what theyre used for because you can't wear gloves.*
If you are talking about the random blue mitten that people sometimes find in their town it is one of the lost items you can occasionally find that has to be returned to a villager (or you can keep it and use as furniture).

*Is the basement included for the HHA Challenges?*
Nope

*Anything new with constellations?*
Not in this game 

*Can you still get foreign fruit by sending letters to your villagers?*
Yes. Just make sure to send your villagers things that they like and it never hurts to ask for fruits in the letter. For the fruit you could always get it from the island minigames too.

*I have a question about the letter writing. If I recall, in one of the previous games, it didn't really matter WHAT you wrote, so much as using key words, punctuation, etc. Is it similar in this game, or do you actually have to write a letter that makes sense?*
Not sure what it would be for the US/EU version, but the tips given by the JP guides to get cool things are:
- say the animal's name
- say thanks
- be nice
- keywords such as "play" "gift" "fruit" "present"
- more than 20 characters in the letter
- nonsensical letters will be ignored (such as typing 20 A's then the word "fruit")

*How many villagers can you have total in the town this time around?*
10 villagers, 4 humans, and 1 camper.

*You know how you can ask campers to move into your town? Well what if you already have 10 villagers? Will one of them move out so the camper can move in?*
No, if you have 10 villagers, the campers won't ask to move in.

*So the Fortune Cookies are bought with the Play Coins you get by walking with your 3ds right? And that's how you get Nintendo items? Is there any other uses for them?*
Yes, that's how you get the Nintendo items. There's isn't any other use for those coins in NL.

*Where can buy bushes?*
The island sells red and yellow hibiscus shrubs for 5 medals. Once the Nookling shop is connected to the Garden Shop, the other 6 bushes will start being sold there (it's random which will be up for sale like the flower packets and tree saplings).

*Once you choose a Town Ordinance, can you change it later on?*
Yes, but it costs 20,000 Bells to change it and it won't take effect until 6AM the next day.

*If you catch a fish/bug/diving creature while on an island tour does it get listed in your encyclopedia to be listed as caught? *
Only if you actually get to keep what you caught (IE: Fishing in a Bug Catching Tour). 

*Can you get golden roses if you choose "beautiful town"?*
Nope... Since Flowers can't wilt, you can't get wilted black roses to water for golden ones. 

*I noticed in the latest LinandKo video that the grass in their Main Street is wearing down pretty hard, can you plant flowers or paths there?*
No

*If my sister wants a certain villager but it ends up in my town first and I want to keep it there. Is there still a chance of that villager (a second one) living in her town?*
Yes.

*Will Basements be returning?*
Yes

*Will Gyroid storage be returning?*
No

*Is there an option to move a character from one town to another?*
Only if the character you are trying to move isn't Mayor. Also, the town you'd be moving them to has to not have been started yet (they will become the mayor of that town) and you need another 3DS.

*Is it possible to transfer data from one 3DS to another?*
Yes--by using the 3DS Transfer System. It transfers all your saved data so. 

*How many blocks are there needed to download this game?*
Japanese copy is 5,655 blocks. The American/PAL versions are around 6,002 blocks. This is most likely because the US and PAL games come with the 1.1 Patch, the upgraded SpotPass feature with the Happy Home Plaza, and the various languages. 

*Do what bugs/fish/diving creatures are out vary between the Seasons?*
Yes. And also the time.

*When do the seasons change?*
They follow the real life calendar so... Most of the bugs/fish/diving creatures depend more so on the month and time though (Although, some also require specific weather).

*How do you catch Jellyfish?*
You can't in this game 

*When you start playing animal crossing what time do the shops open by default?*
Varies per shop (and in the case of Nookling's--what upgrade). Re-Tail opens at 9AM, Able Sister's and Nook's Homes open at 10AM (though, Nook will be opened early for the tutorial process), and the Nookling's first shop opens at 8AM.

*Is it possible to get a new Hairstyle during the game and in another color ? Or do I keep the one from the beginning ?*
It's possible, though, Shampoodle's isn't opened from the start.

*Are some of the Villagers at the beginning will be random generated ? Will you get all the neighbors in the game or just random ones?*
Randomly generated. You can get all the neighbors one day if you keep moving people out, but who will show up when is random.

*So the town will be random Villagers but you can?t get all of the animal villagers in town? (Like getting all the wolves or penguins etc.. if you know what I mean.)*
If you want to try to have all 10 of your Villagers a certain type, you can. It'll just take a lot of work. This game actually lets you invite specific villagers to your town if moving from someone else's so you can ask them to move to your town if you have space.

*But animal neighbors like tom nook or the alpaca ones will appear normally ? *
Ones that own shops or buildings on Main Street don't count towards the villager limit.

*Doesn't a villager move out every other day?*
Villagers move out at max, 5 days after they talk to you about it (They will first decide 5 days before--whether they tell you that day or not is random). If you tell them no, then there is a chance a villager can move out as soon as the next day--but you also could have nobody willing to move for several days. It's all random. 

*Persimmons are only able to be obtained by purchasing one from the garden shop, right? *
Yes. Or robbing them from an Island Tour.

*I haven't seen Blanca... Is she still in this game?*
Blanca appears on April Fools Day. She'll go into villagers houses and dress identical to them and you need to figure out which one is real and which one is Blanca, then you'll get a reward.


----------



## Jennifer

Reserving.


----------



## Jennifer

Reserving~


----------



## Jennifer

Another post reserve


----------



## Jennifer

Still saving posts


----------



## Jennifer

there's so many questions


----------



## Jennifer

*wooshpostreserve*


----------



## Jennifer

SPECIAL THANKS TO THOSE WHO HELPED:
KAYLA.


----------



## Jennifer

Still working on categories (STOP LURKING PEOPLE I CAN SEE YOU) and maybe getting more up thus reserves. 

Anyway, may open thread soon? (And again, seriously, thank you to Kayla for helping~)

Edit: Opened! We'll still be adding questions, but at this point most of it is duplicated stuff so I'd rather not delay the thread much longer.


----------



## TerryMartin

Not sure if this was asked before, Why Does the day in Animal Crossing New Leaf begins at 6am?
Is there anywhere to change this without putting in any ordinance's in place.


----------



## Byngo

TerryMartin said:


> Not sure if this was asked before, Why Does the day in Animal Crossing New Leaf begins at 6am?
> Is there anywhere to change this without putting in any ordinance's in place.



I can't really answer the first part of the question, but as for the second part, unfortunately there isn't a way to change it. :c


----------



## Snow

TerryMartin said:


> Not sure if this was asked before, Why Does the day in Animal Crossing New Leaf begins at 6am?
> Is there anywhere to change this without putting in any ordinance's in place.



I think it's just an arbitrary decision they made back when the first game was designed. It couldn't be midnight because there were late night events (Wisp was midnight to 3am I think?) and 6am seems like the best time for the most people.

If it's a problem for you, you could always play in a different "time zone" from your own; just keep your town X number of hours ahead/behind your real time. (Just don't forget you've done it!)


----------



## TerryMartin

Ahh thanks, It's not a problem with me since i was just wondering about it since i usually play around 5am and started noticing nothing changes until 6.


----------



## JoJoCan

Why does ACNL not have: Tom nook at his shop (T&T)


----------



## Jennifer

JoJo Man said:


> Why does ACNL not have: Tom nook at his shop (T&T)



Tom Nook went fully into real estate this game so he let his nephews take over his old business.


----------



## Jordanph

I've had new leaf for about two weeks and a 3ds for the same amount of time. I'm 30 yo and looking for some friends to play with message me if interested. Thanks


----------



## JoJoCan

Jordanph said:


> I've had new leaf for about two weeks and a 3ds for the same amount of time. I'm 30 yo and looking for some friends to play with message me if interested. Thanks



Wrong forum buddy we have a Wifi board for trading friend codes link provided below:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?77-The-Train-Station-%28AC-NL-Online%29


----------



## juneau

Quick question that I don't think the first post covered (well, I did a CTRL+F of the words "move" and "moving", and I don't think I saw it) - if a villager is in the process of moving, will another villager ask to move within that five day period?


----------



## Stacie

Nerakil said:


> Quick question that I don't think the first post covered (well, I did a CTRL+F of the words "move" and "moving", and I don't think I saw it) - if a villager is in the process of moving, will another villager ask to move within that five day period?



No; Villagers only move out one at a time so no other villagers will ask to move during those 5 days.


----------



## Sidewalk

Nvm, it works after the 3rs try.  

Thanks


----------



## Stalfos

If I pick up a voided villager unknowingly and later the same day I adopt a villager, will I still get the one I'm adopting?


----------



## FireNinja1

Stalfos said:


> If I pick up a voided villager unknowingly and later the same day I adopt a villager, will I still get the one I'm adopting?


I'd think so.


----------



## SliceAndDice

^  It shouldn't be a problem if the villager you picked up by accident already has a roped area for their house in your town.


----------



## BonsaiFreak

If I leave gyroids on the ground, will it affect my perfect town rating?


----------



## FireNinja1

BonsaiFreak said:


> If I leave gyroids on the ground, will it affect my perfect town rating?



Yes, it will. Only singular fruit and seashells will *not* affect rating.


----------



## BonsaiFreak

Thank you! Poop, no decorating with gyroids until after then <_<


----------



## Snow

Stalfos said:


> If I pick up a voided villager unknowingly and later the same day I adopt a villager, will I still get the one I'm adopting?



Do you mean you visited a town with a voided villager unknowingly, and then on the _same _day asked a villager to move in (from campsite or another town)? If so then yes, you will get the villager you invited and the voided one will not move in. Invites take precedence over random move-ins AND in the case of multiple invites the last one will take precedence over the others.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

FireNinja1 said:


> Yes, it will. Only singular fruit and seashells will *not* affect rating.



I recently learned that perfect fruit on the ground counts against town rating. For the longest time I'd thought that it was my illuminated heart that wrecked my town rating, but after demolishing it and removing all the junk I had laying around, Isabelle was still complaining that the town was a landfill. Only after picking up my perfect fruit did she change the topic to "underdeveloped". Only one of the fruits was rotten.


----------



## Jennifer

Nerakil said:


> Quick question that I don't think the first post covered (well, I did a CTRL+F of the words "move" and "moving", and I don't think I saw it) - if a villager is in the process of moving, will another villager ask to move within that five day period?



No. Only if they are officially in boxes will another villager ask.

Stalfos - Properly adopting one should overwrite the chance of a voided villager moving in.\

BonsaiFreak - Gyroids don't effect it. Fossils don't effect it either. 

Sour of Abnaxus - The issue was the Rotten Fruit--not the other fruit. Rotten Fruit is considered trash so.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Is there a way to make Robin ping the question to move out faster? I have been waiting a long time and she hasn't done it. She did ask me once and I told her to stay and she hasn't asked again for months. I don't like time traveling nor adding a second player in to get rid of her. Anyone know how?


----------



## Jennifer

There's no way--it's all random. Though, supposedly ignoring them and/or talking to them on a character they never spoke to before just once and never again helps.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jennifer said:


> There's no way--it's all random. Though, supposedly ignoring them and/or talking to them on a character they never spoke to before just once and never again helps.


Yeah I was afraid of that. All I can do is ignore Robin because I only have one character. Thank you for your answer.

*EDIT:* I just thought of something... does it work if you use another player from another town they have never meet before?


----------



## Jakerz

How do I edit the title of my thread?


----------



## Ras

If you backup your SD card to your hard drive and your save got corrupted, could you get your village back by copying it back from the hard drive?


----------



## Jennifer

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Yeah I was afraid of that. All I can do is ignore Robin because I only have one character. Thank you for your answer.
> 
> *EDIT:* I just thought of something... does it work if you use another player from another town they have never meet before?



Nope, has to be a character in your town. Not from another town.

Jakerz - Not the right forum for this... but you need to hit Edit and go to the Advanced Editor for that. 

Ras - Considering it does save checks, it might not work--but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Jakerz

Ok sorry I thought this was the right one I do apologize thank you so much for the help though


----------



## juneau

Thanks Jennifer! Two more questions-

1) Can you "use up" the bubble wand like some other special handhelds (like the sparkling cider after a few sips)?

2) Will clovers disappear like flowers if you trample them?


----------



## Sidewalk

Does Turnips price remains the same at a specific time and date, say it will always be 200 bells on 01/01/14?

So when i TT to that date the price will always be the same. 

Which time is the best for turnips price? morning or noon?

Thanks


----------



## juneau

Sidewalk said:


> Does Turnips price remains the same at a specific time and date, say it will always be 200 bells on 01/01/14?
> 
> So when i TT to that date the price will always be the same.
> 
> Which time is the best for turnips price? morning or noon?
> 
> Thanks



No, once a day passes, the price will change and you can't get it back.

ie. Monday's price is 200, Monday passes and Tuesday's price is 120. You TT back to Monday, the price will not be 200 anymore. Likewise, Tuesday's price will also change to something different if you go back to that day.

The only way to keep a turnip price is if you never let the day pass (or if it's a morning price, don't let the time pass 12PM).

For your second part of the question, I don't think it matters whether it's morning or noon, neither is better or worse. Your town's turnip prices follows a trend every week, and that determines the prices you will get.


----------



## Sidewalk

Thanks a lot  Nerakil


----------



## Ras

Nerakil said:


> Thanks Jennifer! Two more questions-
> 
> 1) Can you "use up" the bubble wand like some other special handhelds (like the sparkling cider after a few sips)?
> 
> 2) Will clovers disappear like flowers if you trample them?



1) Nope.  It's forever.  So are the beans, which I recommend if you don't have them.  Fun and fun to make your villagers' eyes get big.

2) I don't think so, but I've never run over them.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Jennifer said:


> Nope, has to be a character in your town. Not from another town.
> 
> Jakerz - Not the right forum for this... but you need to hit Edit and go to the Advanced Editor for that.
> 
> Ras - Considering it does save checks, it might not work--but I can't say for sure.


Aww, ok thanks.


----------



## kasane

Can a villager move out before an event? If they can, how many days?
e.g: Let's say that it is 2 days before...a fishing tourney and you performed the 2 days forward and backward method to try and TT a villager out. Will they ping you to move or no one moves? 
(I know for a fact that villagers can't move in on an event day? Correct me if I'm wrong?)


----------



## Jennifer

Nerakil said:


> Thanks Jennifer! Two more questions-
> 
> 1) Can you "use up" the bubble wand like some other special handhelds (like the sparkling cider after a few sips)?
> 
> 2) Will clovers disappear like flowers if you trample them?




You're welcome. 

1. Nope--Bubble Wands are infinite.
2. No they won't.

Sidewalk - Kinda. It depends. If it's hit 6AM on a day, then if you turn back time, the turnip prices will be different. If it's like...5AM and you go back to 2PM of that day (making sure to change the date back), then it's fine. The only things that stay the same when time traveling back is the special visitor there for the day.

As for if morning or afternoon is better, I've had high prices for both (Over 500 in each) so there's not really anything that makes one better than the other.

KitsuneNikki - They can move on events in this game--at least I've had some move out on my Alt Game during events. But yeah, they can move out before an event too.


----------



## Stalfos

Snow said:


> Do you mean you visited a town with a voided villager unknowingly, and then on the _same _day asked a villager to move in (from campsite or another town)? If so then yes, you will get the villager you invited and the voided one will not move in. Invites take precedence over random move-ins AND in the case of multiple invites the last one will take precedence over the others.





Jennifer said:


> Stalfos - Properly adopting one should overwrite the chance of a voided villager moving in.



Thanks.  I managed to adopt Maple without any problems. Her plot is now in my town.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Jennifer said:


> No. Only if they are officially in boxes will another villager ask.
> 
> Stalfos - Properly adopting one should overwrite the chance of a voided villager moving in.\
> 
> BonsaiFreak - Gyroids don't effect it. Fossils don't effect it either.
> 
> Sour of Abnaxus - The issue was the Rotten Fruit--not the other fruit. Rotten Fruit is considered trash so.



I don't think one rotten fruit would count so harshly against town status. And just to be sure, I just double checked whether perfect fruits count as trash, and they do. I asked about citizen satisfaction before and after dropping 9 individual perfect apples, and sure enough, they made me go from perfect to so-so and then perfect again, after picking them up.


----------



## Sidewalk

Thanks Jennifer.

One more question,  i have TT more than 16 villagers to the void,  about a week ago.

However till now i still didn't see any of them in my camp site. Roughly how long more till they start appearing?
Thx


----------



## Louis

Hey, could someone help me out?

There was this person camping in my town, called Hopper. He was a nice penguin, so he asked if he should move into my town. As I didn't have any penguins yet, why not? So around 6 AM, I said yes to him.
That's before I met the new neighbour Flo. She is a penguin as well. In the upcoming days, I will have two penguins AND two bulls (from original villagers)!
Is there a way to stop him from moving into my town? Or is it inevitable?


----------



## Snow

Sidewalk said:


> Thanks Jennifer.
> 
> One more question,  i have TT more than 16 villagers to the void,  about a week ago.
> 
> However till now i still didn't see any of them in my camp site. Roughly how long more till they start appearing?
> Thx



They may never appear; getting to the end of the 16-villager cycle doesn't mean that they will. It just means that you _can _get them to move back through an invitation or a random move-in. The chance of any particular villager appearing in your campsite is still the same (pretty small) for your former villagers.


----------



## Sidewalk

Noooooooooo........ :'(

Thanks ((((


----------



## Neriifur

Do the fruit and non fruit trees have the same leaves throughout the seasons?  I'm just talking about the two trees that look the same, exception of one that grows fruit.  I'm asking this, because I'm just curious if I should buy saplings from leif so I can get the pretty spring trees, or if I plant fruits, I'll end up with the pink trees with fruit on them.


----------



## Jennifer

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I don't think one rotten fruit would count so harshly against town status. And just to be sure, I just double checked whether perfect fruits count as trash, and they do. I asked about citizen satisfaction before and after dropping 9 individual perfect apples, and sure enough, they made me go from perfect to so-so and then perfect again, after picking them up.



They would. Any trash makes it instantly drop. Similarly, 10 items or more on the ground will cause issues. I had a friend with Perfect Fruit on their ground and everything was fine (still perfect) so that's really odd. 

Sidewalk - It's random. Snow pretty much said it... It just opens the ability for you to get one to move in--not guarantees them to suddenly appear in the campsite. 

Louis - Only way would be to fill your town before his plot gets put down--though, since he's supposed to, the game may not let you invite someone else despite "space"

Neriifur - They do look different more often than not. They do have times where they look the same though.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Jennifer said:


> They would. Any trash makes it instantly drop. Similarly, 10 items or more on the ground will cause issues. I had a friend with Perfect Fruit on their ground and everything was fine (still perfect) so that's really odd.



I do have a few other things on the ground, so it was them +9 perfect fruits. I just dropped all 9 before checking with Isabelle so I wouldn't have to run back and forth every time I dropped one. You can of course have a few laying around without it hurting your town status, just like with other items.


----------



## junedays

I'm not sure if this can be answered here or if it needs a whole thread, but I'll post here to be safe.

It's reaching the time for me to let my starter villagers move away, as soon as I get their pictures. However, I'm not sure if I should try to give them away or simply void them because their houses are totally trashed and not-original. I've seen people value a villager's original house pretty highly, so... would it be a waste of time if I tried putting up "giving away [insert unpopular/average/slightly popular villager name]" threads in the Villager Trading Plaza?


----------



## Byngo

junedays said:


> I'm not sure if this can be answered here or if it needs a whole thread, but I'll post here to be safe.
> 
> It's reaching the time for me to let my starter villagers move away, as soon as I get their pictures. However, I'm not sure if I should try to give them away or simply void them because their houses are totally trashed and not-original. I've seen people value a villager's original house pretty highly, so... would it be a waste of time if I tried putting up "giving away [insert unpopular/average/slightly popular villager name]" threads in the Villager Trading Plaza?



You should try and see if anyone bites. Some people do like a villagers house unchanged, but most people with dreamies won't care about that. c:


----------



## SirGanatar

I wouldnt think so. Some people do like the original housing and such, but unless you specify that theyre all original I believe its assumed they arent.


----------



## juneau

Thanks again for the answers, guys!



junedays said:


> I'm not sure if this can be answered here or if it needs a whole thread, but I'll post here to be safe.
> 
> It's reaching the time for me to let my starter villagers move away, as soon as I get their pictures. However, I'm not sure if I should try to give them away or simply void them because their houses are totally trashed and not-original. I've seen people value a villager's original house pretty highly, so... would it be a waste of time if I tried putting up "giving away [insert unpopular/average/slightly popular villager name]" threads in the Villager Trading Plaza?



This probably would be a new thread kind of question, but I'll try to answer it anyway.  I think it depends on the popularity of the villager, ie. if it's a highly sought after villager, I'm sure most people would be willing to look past the non-original furniture. 

Still, I have given away Shep with unoriginal furniture and clothing, and he's not incredibly popular or anything. Just state clearly in the first post and see if there are any takers.


----------



## junedays

Lunatic said:


> You should try and see if anyone bites. Some people do like a villagers house unchanged, but most people with dreamies won't care about that. c:





Nerakil said:


> This probably would be a new thread kind of question, but I'll try to answer it anyway.  I think it depends on the popularity of the villager, ie. if it's a highly sought after villager, I'm sure most people would be willing to look past the non-original furniture.
> 
> Still, I have given away Shep with unoriginal furniture and clothing, and he's not incredibly popular or anything. Just state clearly in the first post and see if there are any takers.





SirGanatar said:


> I wouldnt think so. Some people do like the original housing and such, but unless you specify that theyre all original I believe its assumed they arent.



Thanks guys! I'll try, and maybe I'll add pictures of what their houses currently look like.


----------



## Neriifur

Hey I missed a couple of aquatic creatures for my museum.  (I got the game on Dec 20th and didn't check the wikia to see what all spawned in the month.)  If I TT back to December, will it count as one day if I TT from now to December 15th, or will it count as several days and cause my villagers to go into boxes?  Will it destroy my friendship with my villagers?    I read somewhere that if you TT once no matter to what time only counts as a day, so I wanted to double check before I did something possibly horrible.


----------



## Sheba

@Neriifur: TTing backwards counts as one day, but forwards counts each day separately. So backwards should be no problem, but getting forward is more difficult. If you want to make a forward jump, do it either day by day, checking for villagers wanting to move, or - which others said before is safe - wait until someone pings to move, make them stay, save and make the huge jump. From what I've heard no one should move then.

Now for my question/problem: No one in my town wants to move anymore.

The last villager who had pinged me was Ren?e on January 2nd. I told her to stay since I want others out badly (bridge troubles, yo), but since then, no one has pinged and I also get no rumors of someone wanting to move. I'm at 10 villagers and, of course, now also paranoid that I miss someone moving, but there's seriously no one trying to. No clue what's going on. I don't TT, so it takes a long while to get villagers out anyway and I really wanna build my third bridge this century, so what's wrong with my villagers?


----------



## Snow

Sheba said:


> Now for my question/problem: No one in my town wants to move anymore.
> 
> The last villager who had pinged me was Ren?e on January 2nd. I told her to stay since I want others out badly (bridge troubles, yo), but since then, no one has pinged and I also get no rumors of someone wanting to move. I'm at 10 villagers and, of course, now also paranoid that I miss someone moving, but there's seriously no one trying to. No clue what's going on. I don't TT, so it takes a long while to get villagers out anyway and I really wanna build my third bridge this century, so what's wrong with my villagers?



I can't imagine, but possibly your villagers are all in the middle of the "friendship ladder" with you? I have read that only those at the top and bottom of the ladder want to move. Try working on one specific villager and aggressively befriend them, maybe that will work?


----------



## Sharla Smith

I want to clairify something, so sorry if it's been asked before. If you ask a villager from another town to move in, and she'll bring you to ten villagers, does that mean no other villager can move in before she's plotted?


----------



## Jake

I understand you're tying to be helpful, but honestly this thread is just a cluttered piece of ****.

Half of the questions in the posts are pointless, like

*- How many items can I carry in my pocket?*
It's answered simply by looking at your pockets...

*Is there burqa in this game?*
ok seriously, what are the chances of someone asking that.

I'm sure there are more but I really can not be bothered reading through the entire posts just to find out what pointless stuff has been posted.

Like yes, I understand you've gone through the old thread and pulled out the questions, and then put then into a few posts, instead of having to swarm through hundreds of pages in a thread to find your question but i mean is it really that hard to ask the question again?

Not to mention it'd take forever to actually look for your question... I mean, studies show that only about 90% of people actually know about ctrl + f, and of those 10% that know how to use it, what are the chances that the question they're looking for is worded accordingly to be searched for?

Tbh you should probably reserve the first post for quick links, and have each post after sorted into categories. Ie; post 1 would have all the categories/headings of question type, such as 'main street questions' and then clicking that would take you to post #whatever, which would be filled with all questions about main street. From there, there should be categories under each shop in main street, with the Q&A's to everything under each respective heading, then the same for every other thing.

Tbh it just seems pointless, and looks like you're making super long pointless squashed posts just to get more TBT bells to buy collectibles.


sorry if this post seems harsh but I mean, like I said, I get you're doing this for convince, but it's not any more convenient than posting your question in the Q&A thread, because it's too hard to search for something in the posts, because there's no flow - I'd much rather post a question in a thread which takes a good couple of seconds instead of wasting my time reading through a **** tonne of posts that are cluttered and might not even answer my question.


----------



## oath2order

lol Jennifer needs bells.

Sure she does. LOL.



Guinevere44 said:


> I want to clairify something, so sorry if it's been asked before. If you ask a villager from another town to move in, and she'll bring you to ten villagers, does that mean no other villager can move in before she's plotted?



In my experience, since she's guaranteed to move in from that town to yours, then no other villager can move in, since the game already has the villager data planned to be in your town.


----------



## Louis

How do people upload their images from the game on imgur? Through their 3DS? I tried uploading it via i.nintendo.net through Tumblr/Facebook, but on the Animal Crossing subreddit everyone uses imgur. How do I use it as well?

Also another questions, I see alot of people talking about their 'dreamies'. Are those villagers you really want to have in your town? Or does it have connections with the Dream Suite? There is also a 'trade forum' for these said villagers. You can trade them now? How? How do I get my villager that wants to move to another person's town? Slapping him with a net until he is dissatisfied?

Much questions, sorry.


----------



## Ras

Dreamies are just villagers people want badly. When one of them is moving, you go to the town and talk to them when their house is filled with moving boxes. Suggest they move to your town and they are yours.  You have to have fewer than 10 villagers.

One of your villagers should want to move about every five days. It's largely random. Please don't hit the animals.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Louis said:


> How do people upload their images from the game on imgur? Through their 3DS? I tried uploading it via i.nintendo.net through Tumblr/Facebook, but on the Animal Crossing subreddit everyone uses imgur. How do I use it as well?
> 
> Also another questions, I see alot of people talking about their 'dreamies'. Are those villagers you really want to have in your town? Or does it have connections with the Dream Suite? There is also a 'trade forum' for these said villagers. You can trade them now? How? How do I get my villager that wants to move to another person's town? Slapping him with a net until he is dissatisfied?
> 
> Much questions, sorry.



Go to webrender.net/imgur in your 3ds browser to upload to imgur. Super useful 

Yes, "dreamies" are the villagers you want really badly. No connection to the dream suite. When a villager is in boxes, someone can come and talk to them to invite them to live in their town. I don't think bullying makes them want to move sooner. Might as well befriend them and hope that they'll get enough of you and your town soon. There are various theories of how to make villagers want to move.


----------



## Solar

I read all the questions but didn't see this: Since I gave away a villager today, there is a sign on his door saying moved out. Since his actual house will be gone tomorrow, is it safe to get another villager from another player? Will it's plot appear tomorrow or will it go in to the void? (I had 10 villagers but currently there only 9 but Drago's house is still there making it 10?) Sorry if it's confusing but in case someone comes up who I really want, I want to be able to get them.


----------



## kasane

@Benmjy
I would've TT'ed to the next day so that the house is gone and it's 9 villagers then get the new villager if I were you

My Question:
I have 9 villagers and I'm TT'ing day by day. My 10th villager moved out yesterday but if I have 9 villagers, will one of the 9 want to move out or is it completely random?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

KitsuneNikki said:


> My Question:
> I have 9 villagers and I'm TT'ing day by day. My 10th villager moved out yesterday but if I have 9 villagers, will one of the 9 want to move out or is it completely random?



Villagers will still want to move periodically when you have 9, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## kasane

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Villagers will still want to move periodically when you have 9, if that's what you're asking.



Yeah, I was asking that if I have 9 villagers in my town, will one of them request to move. 
I thought the game automatically forces you with 9??


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

KitsuneNikki said:


> Yeah, I was asking that if I have 9 villagers in my town, will one of them request to move.
> I thought the game automatically forces you with 9??



Having 9 villagers is a lot like having 10, except you might get a town crasher via wifi or streetpass when you have 9. Both at 9 and 10, villagers will want to move from time to time.


----------



## Snow

Benmjy said:


> I read all the questions but didn't see this: Since I gave away a villager today, there is a sign on his door saying moved out. Since his actual house will be gone tomorrow, is it safe to get another villager from another player? Will it's plot appear tomorrow or will it go in to the void? (I had 10 villagers but currently there only 9 but Drago's house is still there making it 10?) Sorry if it's confusing but in case someone comes up who I really want, I want to be able to get them.



You can't adopt a villager as long as the house is still there and makes a total of 10 houses -- I actually tested this out once to be sure. The subject won't even come up if you talk to a camper or villager in boxes. Like Kitsune says, if someone comes up you want to adopt, you'll need to tt forward one day to clear out the house, then you can adopt them.


----------



## juneau

What time does the igloo/tent go away? There was a camper in my town today, when I TT'd to 5:55AM of the same day, it was gone.


----------



## Ras

Normally from 6am to 6am.


----------



## juneau

Ohh, I was just being stupid, meant to TT to Saturday morning, not the same day. >.> Thanks!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

So I'm trying to get Zucker to move. I introduced myself and I keep tting one day, talking to a villager, then tting to the next day. I've ttd at least a month now, so why isn't Zucker moved? I've ignored him completly!


----------



## cyclone993

How come whenever I invite an animal over or they ask me to come over they always say they forgot? Is it random?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

When do snowballs stop appearing? I thought it was the end of this month.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> When do snowballs stop appearing? I thought it was the end of this month.



When the grass turns green, on 2/26.


----------



## BlueWyvern4

Can gold roses breed? So i dont have to take away the Beutiful Town Odinance...


----------



## Ras

No, have to be made with black roses every time.


----------



## BlueWyvern4

Ugh.... I don't suppose flowers can wilt with the Ordinance enacted?


----------



## effluo

BlueWyvern4 said:


> Ugh.... I don't suppose flowers can wilt with the Ordinance enacted?



Flowers never wilt under beautiful ordinance.


----------



## BlueWyvern4

Didnt think so.... Well, might as well breed a bunch of black roses then change the ordinance.


----------



## JellyBeans

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> When the grass turns green, on 2/26.


I though the grass turned green on the 1/27. Dangit.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

JellyBeans said:


> I though the grass turned green on the 1/27. Dangit.



Lol. It actually turns green on the 25th of February.


----------



## JellyBeans

Bear_Crossing said:


> Lol. It actually turns green on the 25th of February.


Darnit. omg i just want green grass i'm so tempted to TT but I won't aahhh D:


----------



## Superpenguin

JellyBeans said:


> Darnit. omg i just want green grass i'm so tempted to TT but I won't aahhh D:



Stay strong and don't give in to that temptation!


----------



## Snow

cyclone993 said:


> How come whenever I invite an animal over or they ask me to come over they always say they forgot? Is it random?



I think it has to do with your friendship level.


----------



## PurpleWaluigi

After you bury a time capsule for a neighbor, how long until they ask to dig it back up? Is it random?

Btw, why isn't they're an option to send letters and presents to best friends outside of your town? That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Neriifur

So this might sound like a dumb question, but if I put up items in retail and buy them on my alt characters, my main character that put the items up for sell will receive the money in her ABD, right?  I'm doing some turnip sells and I don't really feel like dropping 20 mil of bells of the ground.


----------



## Sharla Smith

Neriifur said:


> So this might sound like a dumb question, but if I put up items in retail and buy them on my alt characters, my main character that put the items up for sell will receive the money in her ABD, right?  I'm doing some turnip sells and I don't really feel like dropping 20 mil of bells of the ground.


Correct, but you might not receive the money until the next day. .-.


----------



## Snow

Guinevere44 said:


> Correct, but you might not receive the money until the next day. .-.



Yup. The money will be credited to your account at 6am when the next day starts.


----------



## sapphpie

Just to clarify: if I want to make a second town, all I would need to do is buy a new copy of the game?


----------



## Ras

Yep. Only one digital copy per 3DS.  All the cartridges you want.  Last one used is the active streetpass game, I think.


----------



## Stacie

sapphpie said:


> Just to clarify: if I want to make a second town, all I would need to do is buy a new copy of the game?



Yup!  Also, you can have one digital copy and multiple physical copies but *not* two digital towns.


----------



## sapphpie

Awesome.Thanks!


----------



## Gackpoid

This is probably the dumbest question ever, but I don't think I've seen the solution to it anywhere and I figure I better ask before it gets worse.

Merengue is one of my original villagers, and I love her house - but, being a complete newbie to Animal Crossing (and I've hardly had New Leaf for a month), I gave her a fish when she asked, and she replaced her chocolate fountain with it. No big deal, I thought, seeing as it's just one item. I stopped doing any fish/bug/furniture quests for her after that. But here's what happening: now she won't stop trying to get rid of all her furniture! It's driving me crazy because no one else is doing this. I love Kyle's house, too, and he hasn't gotten rid of one item yet (*knock on wood*), meanwhile Merengue has put two of her items in Re-Tail, placed a weird gas tank near the entrance(!?), and God knows what else since I've last been there.

Is there any way to stop a villager from doing this, or a trick to returning their home back to its original state (like buying the items she put in Re-Tail and mailing them back to her)? Or something else...? I just don't know what to do anymore. Please help.


----------



## Ras

When I got Lolly, she had a pretty bare house.  I started sending her a wrapped piece of her original furniture with a letter once a day.  By the time I was done, her house was completely returned to factory original.  Over time, she has replaced a few things, but not too much really.  She replaced a plant with a shirt and got rid of her jar of pickles.  LOL.


----------



## Gackpoid

Ras said:


> When I got Lolly, she had a pretty bare house.  I started sending her a wrapped piece of her original furniture with a letter once a day.  By the time I was done, her house was completely returned to factory original.  Over time, she has replaced a few things, but not too much really.  She replaced a plant with a shirt and got rid of her jar of pickles.  LOL.



Thanks so much! I was worried they would put the furniture in the wrong spot or something if you mailed it back. I heard they can return furniture attached to letters to you, though...? Is this true? And if so, can you just try again with no repercussions?


----------



## Ras

She put it all back in the exact original location.  I've never had furniture returned.  I mean, I guess over time she has said, "I want a new piece of furniture."  I usually just ignore the request, though the game doesn't really intend them to keep their houses standard.

Oh, yeah, one other piece of "evidence."  Marshal put his flat-screen TV up in Re-Tail.  When he asked me to bring him any kind of furniture, I gave the flat-screen and it went right back into its proper place.  It's still there, a few weeks later.


----------



## Gackpoid

Awesome! I'm a complete newbie with this series and just didn't know what to do/was afraid there was no fix. Again, thanks a ton!


----------



## Snow

Gackpoid said:


> Awesome! I'm a complete newbie with this series and just didn't know what to do/was afraid there was no fix. Again, thanks a ton!



All Ras' advice was great -- I have to add though, be careful because merengue has Gracie stuff. I am holding her for a friend of mine and it's a real struggle to keep her house in shape (I don't *have* to, but I want to). Normally my experience has been that sending villagers their original furniture results in them putting it back where it was....but not Merengue. When she ditched her minimalist table, I picked it up in retail and mailed it back -- and she replaced her sweets table with it! Which she didn't put into Retail. ARGH. Luckily I had one leftover I could send her, and I've given up on the minimalist table.


----------



## Neriifur

Question answered thanks!


----------



## Gackpoid

Snow said:


> All Ras' advice was great -- I have to add though, be careful because merengue has Gracie stuff. I am holding her for a friend of mine and it's a real struggle to keep her house in shape (I don't *have* to, but I want to). Normally my experience has been that sending villagers their original furniture results in them putting it back where it was....but not Merengue. When she ditched her minimalist table, I picked it up in retail and mailed it back -- and she replaced her sweets table with it! Which she didn't put into Retail. ARGH. Luckily I had one leftover I could send her, and I've given up on the minimalist table.



Oh, darn! She ditched her minimalist table for me, too, and I just picked it up from Re-Tail today. But I mailed her back her refrigerator first, so I haven't gotten around to the table. I'll hold off on it for now. Thanks so much for letting me know! She's really becoming a bit of a pain, haha.


----------



## pinkx2

Hello guys, I remember I saw somewhere a guide explaining wich PWP were "nature" (or something) and wich ones were... the other category lol, I'm in the process of re-doing my town and would love to know the categories of PWP since I haven't been able to reach Perfect Town  anyways, I'm pretty sure I saw this guide but not sure where... any ideas?!


----------



## juneau

pinkx2 said:


> Hello guys, I remember I saw somewhere a guide explaining wich PWP were "nature" (or something) and wich ones were... the other category lol, I'm in the process of re-doing my town and would love to know the categories of PWP since I haven't been able to reach Perfect Town  anyways, I'm pretty sure I saw this guide but not sure where... any ideas?!



*This one* has a list of which PWPs are abundant nature and abundant living.


----------



## pinkx2

Nerakil said:


> *This one* has a list of which PWPs are abundant nature and abundant living.



Thanks! <3


----------



## ceribells

If there's a plot down in your town (the plot making 9), can you invite another villager in (making 10)?


----------



## Snow

Gackpoid said:


> Oh, darn! She ditched her minimalist table for me, too, and I just picked it up from Re-Tail today. But I mailed her back her refrigerator first, so I haven't gotten around to the table. I'll hold off on it for now. Thanks so much for letting me know! She's really becoming a bit of a pain, haha.



She's driving me nuts. She had gotten a kiwi tank somewhere, and replaced her fridge with it. She asked for "something to replace the kiwi tank" so I sent her the fridge. She got rid of her record player instead >_<


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

ceribells said:


> If there's a plot down in your town (the plot making 9), can you invite another villager in (making 10)?



You can always invite villagers to move in as long as there are not ten in your town.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Can the box of chocolates from valentines day be displayed in your house? If so, what does it look like? Thank you.

*EDIT:* Nevermind, I just found out. It looks like its default image when displayed. :/


----------



## oath2order

Snow said:


> She's driving me nuts. She had gotten a kiwi tank somewhere, and replaced her fridge with it. She asked for "something to replace the kiwi tank" so I sent her the fridge. She got rid of her record player instead >_<



Ouch, that's frustrating


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Curious to know if you buy take out coffee on Valentines day, will it be hot chocolate or just normal coffee?


----------



## Mariah

> Curious to know if you buy take out coffee on Valentines day, will it be hot chocolate or just normal coffee?


 It will be hot chocolate.


----------



## TerryMartin

So a Meteor shower is happening in my game, is it hard to wish a upon a shooting star?


----------



## Snow

TerryMartin said:


> So a Meteor shower is happening in my game, is it hard to wish a upon a shooting star?



No, just hit A when you see one. You'll see your character making the wish. you only have to do it once.


----------



## Sharla Smith

No, just make sure you're not holding any tools, facing the star, looking up, and press A when you see a star.


----------



## Neriifur

Hey so I'm guessing Sahara only has a chance to appear once a week and doesn't always?  I googled before finding something that says she appears once a week.. but I haven't seen her since the beginning of January.  She's been MIA for 3 weeks now, this being the 3rd week I haven't seen her... is this normal?  Usually villagers also talk about her visiting, and I always talk to my villagers everyday and none have said she's in town either..


----------



## Snow

Neriifur said:


> Hey so I'm guessing Sahara only has a chance to appear once a week and doesn't always?  I googled before finding something that says she appears once a week.. but I haven't seen her since the beginning of January.  She's been MIA for 3 weeks now, this being the 3rd week I haven't seen her... is this normal?  Usually villagers also talk about her visiting, and I always talk to my villagers everyday and none have said she's in town either..



SORRY I spaced and was thinking of gracie. See below.


----------



## TerryMartin

One thing, do you get Ore's from a Random Rock everyday?
I didn't get one of those today.


----------



## twerkstrider

Snow said:


> She can come as often as once a week, as rarely as once a month. I didn't get my 2nd visit from her for 5 weeks. This is why even some non-TTers will TT to do her four fashion checks. Because the idea of waiting 4-5 months to finish them up...? Ugh.



you're talking about gracie, but neriifer's asking about saharah!! hehe! but, yeah, it's the same thing ouo saharah also visits randomly without a set schedule



TerryMartin said:


> One thing, do you get Ore's from a Random Rock everyday?
> I didn't get one of those today.



you should be getting one! it might be hiding behind a tree or house so take a good look around! good luck!


----------



## Snow

twerkstrider said:


> you're talking about gracie, but neriifer's asking about saharah!! hehe! but, yeah, it's the same thing ouo saharah also visits randomly without a set schedule



OMG >_< I don't know what I was thinking. I get saharah every other week at least, sometimes once a week.


----------



## twerkstrider

Snow said:


> OMG >_< I don't know what I was thinking. I get saharah every other week at least, sometimes once a week.



it's ok! i guess it's because almost everyone wants to get the emporium asap that it's second nature!! ;u;


----------



## Lotus

I wanna apply the rich/money boom ordinance but I got so many flowers in my town and I don't want to water them for half hour everyday & I don't want them to die too, what should I do?!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Lotus said:


> I wanna apply the rich/money boom ordinance but I got so many flowers in my town and I don't want to water them for half hour everyday & I don't want them to die too, what should I do?!



I'd keep the beautiful town ordinance. Or if you want to do some serious money making by selling fish/bugs, temporarily switch to wealthy town and then go back to beautiful town when you're done. Wealthy town is a very alluring ordinance, but the convenience of beautiful town can't be denied. I've chosen beautiful town because watering all flowers (when you have a lot) is soul-crushingly dull, and I have accepted that I'll be making a smaller profit on things that I sell.


----------



## Louis

Hey,

Sable isn't talking to me anymore. I've been talking to her for alot of days, then she finally got her QR machine.
Now I want to share a pattern, but she is now quiet and I cannot use the machine anymore.

What do?


----------



## Mary

Louis said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sable isn't talking to me anymore. I've been talking to her for alot of days, then she finally got her QR machine.
> Now I want to share a pattern, but she is now quiet and I cannot use the machine anymore.
> 
> What do?



Are you on the same character? Are your gates open?


----------



## Louis

Mary said:


> Are you on the same character? Are your gates open?



Oooh.. gates are open! Thank you for clearing that up!
Silly me..


----------



## Sheba

Guys, I need (quick) help. How many items need to match Gracies Fashion Check theme? I got modern this time, which is horrid since there are so few items with it. I only have a top, shoes and an accessory in modern. Is that enough or am I doomed to fail? I want the Emporium sometimes soon and I don't TT, so I really don't want to fail, as it's only my second check.


----------



## JellyBeans

Sheba said:


> Guys, I need (quick) help. How many items need to match Gracies Fashion Check theme? I got modern this time, which is horrid since there are so few items with it. I only have a top, shoes and an accessory in modern. Is that enough or am I doomed to fail? I want the Emporium sometimes soon and I don't TT, so I really don't want to fail, as it's only my second check.


at least 3


----------



## Sheba

JellyBeans said:


> at least 3


Oh thank goodness, then I'll be fine!  Yaaay! This means I'm halfway there then! Thank you so much!


----------



## juneau

Do villagers wear pro designs? I mean, I know they won't wear dresses and stuff, but would they take a pro design and just wear it as a normal shirt? Or are pro designs displayed similar to displaying hats and umbrellas, and they just won't wear them at all?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Villagers do wear pro designs.


----------



## juneau

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## ayeeprill

In order to get the balloon badge, do you have to shoot down the present AND open it or just shoot it down? I've been shooting them down over paths and flower gardens, so they disappear. Will this still earn me the balloon badge from Phineas? Just wondering.


----------



## oath2order

ayeeprill said:


> In order to get the balloon badge, do you have to shoot down the present AND open it or just shoot it down? I've been shooting them down over paths and flower gardens, so they disappear. Will this still earn me the balloon badge from Phineas? Just wondering.



You just have to shoot it down


----------



## ayeeprill

oath2order said:


> You just have to shoot it down



Sweet! I was really hoping that was the case. Thank you!


----------



## kasane

My question:
If you plant hybrids on the beach, water them and put a fertilizer there, will they be able to grow like they normally would if they were planted on the grass? Or is the growing rate lower compared to it growing on grass? (Assuming that they were both fairly watered and fertilized)


----------



## TxAnt

Is the general's stool a regional exclusive?  I've never seen it at my T&T.


----------



## TerryMartin

I had a Vistor in my Campsite and wants to move in, When does that happen?

I also have somebody leaving on the 1st, will that person wait until that person leave.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

TerryMartin said:


> I had a visitor in my Campsite and wants to move in, When does that happen?


they'll typically move in 1-2 days after they agree to move to your town.



TerryMartin said:


> I also have somebody leaving on the 1st, will that person wait until that person leave.


If you have 10 villagers (houses) the camper wont move in, even if 1 of your villager's houses has a sign on the door saying "Moved out" on it.

If you had less than 10 villager (1-9), then the camper who'd want to move in would just do so in 1-2 days, with the other villager who's moving not even being in the equation for their move-in status.

(someone correct me if im wrong pls ^^;


----------



## TerryMartin

Ahh thanks... I thought that person was going to wait but at least got a few items out of Biff before he left..


----------



## JellyBeans

KitsuneNikki said:


> My question:
> If you plant hybrids on the beach, water them and put a fertilizer there, will they be able to grow like they normally would if they were planted on the grass? Or is the growing rate lower compared to it growing on grass? (Assuming that they were both fairly watered and fertilized)


I've grown my large number of hybrids on the beach - it doesn't make any difference at all


----------



## Ras

Are you limited to one PWP request per day?


----------



## Slowpoke

*Is there a chance for a camper to come back the day after? :3*


----------



## Mariah

Ras said:


> Are you limited to one PWP request per day?



Nope. I've heard people say they've gotten two or three in a single day.


----------



## Ras

Thanks.  I didn't like Lolly's fairy-tale bench idea, so I'll try to get Phoebe to ask for something cool.


----------



## oath2order

Ras said:


> Thanks.  I didn't like Lolly's fairy-tale bench idea, so I'll try to get Phoebe to ask for something cool.



It's just VERY RARE.

Like coelacanth rare.


----------



## Halycon

How much does one usually sell villagers like Diana and Fauna? I hope it's not too high :3


----------



## Amphibian

Does anyone know the name or anything of the wallpaper and flooring Chief has in his house? It's driving me nuts. This is a pic from the wiki:







I couldn't find either of them at MoriDB.


----------



## Ras

It's the carpet you get as a trick on Halloween.  It's called Old Flooring.  I think I have a spare if you need it (I'll be available in about 11 hours, or about 3pm Central).


----------



## twerkstrider

Slowpoke said:


> *Is there a chance for a camper to come back the day after? :3*



im not sure about a day after, but i've had maple in my campsite thrice over a few months so you have a good chance of getting a visit from someone again!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Hybridizing opinion question:
what are the best patterns to use, when using Fertilizer _and _Jacobs Ladders for the same group?


----------



## JellyBeans

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Hybridizing opinion question:
> what are the best patterns to use, when using Fertilizer _and _Jacobs Ladders for the same group?


I'd still say checkerboard (F=Fertilizer, O= Space, X= Flower, J=Jacobs ladder)

OXOXJ
XFXFX
OXOXJ

I suppose? Trial and error, I guess :3


----------



## Born2BWild

I read somewhere that rain will water dead flowers. Will snow do the same thing?


----------



## JellyBeans

Born2BWild said:


> I read somewhere that rain will water dead flowers. Will snow do the same thing?


I don't think so.. maybe.


----------



## Louis

Hey,

February 2nd will be Groundhog Day. I guess that's a celebration day in America?
I saw this event on the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Calendar and I was hoping that we would get this event in-game! From my villagers I've heard that there weren't any real events.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Louis said:


> Hey,
> 
> February 2nd will be Groundhog Day. I guess that's a celebration day in America?
> I saw this event on the Animal Crossing: New Leaf Calendar and I was hoping that we would get this event in-game! From my villagers I've heard that there weren't any real events.



I think Isabelle is in the plaza all day and will give you a model of Mr. Resetti.


----------



## kasane

So um in my New Leaf date, it's 9/04 and I did the 2 days and back Timetravelling method so I went to 11/04 then back to 9/04.
I have 9 villagers right now and I want to get rid of one but would a villager ping me to tell me they're moving? Cuz the next day 10/04 would be my New Leaf birthday
AND there will be a fishing tourney on Saturday

EDIT: And I already went around my whole town at least twice and no one has pinged me


----------



## mayorvanessa

I've been wondering... Can you get special tree stumps by fruit trees?


----------



## Sharla Smith

mayorvanessa said:


> I've been wondering... Can you get special tree stumps by fruit trees?



I _think_ I have, but it's rare unless it's a silver or golden axe you use.


----------



## Xanarcah

mayorvanessa said:


> I've been wondering... Can you get special tree stumps by fruit trees?



Definitely! I think I've gotten 3 or 4 while cutting down the trees from my Perfect Pear orchard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KitsuneNikki said:


> So um in my New Leaf date, it's 9/04 and I did the 2 days and back Timetravelling method so I went to 11/04 then back to 9/04.
> I have 9 villagers right now and I want to get rid of one but would a villager ping me to tell me they're moving? Cuz the next day 10/04 would be my New Leaf birthday
> AND there will be a fishing tourney on Saturday
> 
> EDIT: And I already went around my whole town at least twice and no one has pinged me



I found the 2 forward 2 back method to be really unreliable to use, personally. o: 

I've had it take up to 10 days for a villager to ping me! So if you've only traveled a total of 3 days, it's entirely possible that no one wants to move just yet.


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> Definitely! I think I've gotten 3 or 4 while cutting down the trees from my Perfect Pear orchard.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I found the 2 forward 2 back method to be really unreliable to use, personally. o:
> 
> I've had it take up to 10 days for a villager to ping me! So if you've only traveled a total of 3 days, it's entirely possible that no one wants to move just yet.



This. Don't use the 2 forward 2 back. Too risky, and the safety net method works better. It can take up to 6 days for a ping.


----------



## Snow

mayorvanessa said:


> I've been wondering... Can you get special tree stumps by fruit trees?



Yes, in fact they give you different patterns then the cedars do. Just remember that if you're not using a silver axe, the chance of getting a pattern is pretty small.


----------



## Sidewalk

Will bells and ores disappear if i build paths around the rock?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sidewalk said:


> Will bells and ores disappear if i build paths around the rock?



Yep. Only one thing can occupy a space at a time.


----------



## Sidewalk

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Yep. Only one thing can occupy a space at a time.



Thank you!


----------



## Born2BWild

Do bushes count as "greenery" (like Isabelle mentions in the satisfaction statements), or is it only trees?


----------



## JellyBeans

Born2BWild said:


> Do bushes count as "greenery" (like Isabelle mentions in the satisfaction statements), or is it only trees?


Bushes count as greenery


----------



## proddc

Well, it's more a question of the website! How do I change my avatar ?!! I can't find anywhere where I can


----------



## JellyBeans

proddc said:


> Well, it's more a question of the website! How do I change my avatar ?!! I can't find anywhere where I can


go to 'settings' then click 'edit avatar'


----------



## Neriifur

Hey about Groundhog day..  It happens tomorrow and I read a bulletin that says if it's cloudy that means spring will come earlier etc.. does that actually mean that spring may come on an earlier date as opposed to the 25th if it's cloudy on that day?  Or is it just some kind of fun event?  Because I may reset on a new character to try to get a cloudy day if a RNG applies for that.


----------



## FireNinja1

Neriifur said:


> Hey about Groundhog day..  It happens tomorrow and I read a bulletin that says if it's cloudy that means spring will come earlier etc.. does that actually mean that spring may come on an earlier date as opposed to the 25th if it's cloudy on that day?  Or is it just some kind of fun event?



I think it's just a fun event.


----------



## TerryMartin

Do you count as a Villager in your town?

Try searching that but didn't get any useful answers.


----------



## Neriifur

FireNinja1 said:


> I think it's just a fun event.



Hmm okay, that's what I was thinking since I couldn't find that answer anywhere, thanks!


----------



## Jaz

If there's someone in my campsite when I'm at 10 and when one of my villagers are in boxes, can i get the camper? ;v;


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

TerryMartin said:


> Do you count as a Villager in your town?
> 
> Try searching that but didn't get any useful answers.



No



Jaz said:


> If there's someone in my campsite when I'm at 10 and when one of my villagers are in boxes, can i get the camper? ;v;



No


----------



## mayorvanessa

Snow said:


> Yes, in fact they give you different patterns then the cedars do. Just remember that if you're not using a silver axe, the chance of getting a pattern is pretty small.


I'm using a golden axe, how much is the chance of me getting a pattern exactly?


----------



## JellyBeans

mayorvanessa said:


> I'm using a golden axe, how much is the chance of me getting a pattern exactly?


The same as a regular axe, I guess, maybe a bit higher? I don't know exactly.


----------



## Louis

I didn't got my Resetti model for Groundhog Day! 
Is it because I am from Europe?


----------



## Improv

Louis said:


> I didn't got my Resetti model for Groundhog Day!
> Is it because I am from Europe?



Yes, this is a North America event.


----------



## Snow

JellyBeans said:


> The same as a regular axe, I guess, maybe a bit higher? I don't know exactly.



I believe it's actually even lower with the golden axe. I've only seen one ever with the golden axe (when not trying for a pattern) and I got several with regular axes. 

The best technique is to use the golden axe twice, then the silver axe once. That way your silver axe will last a lot longer.


----------



## Splinter

I lost Coco due to time travelling, would I be able to get her again if someone has a Coco in boxes moving out and I go talk to her?


----------



## momayo

Splinter said:


> I lost Coco due to time travelling, would I be able to get her again if someone has a Coco in boxes moving out and I go talk to her?



It depends on how recently Coco moved out. There's something called the 16-villager cycle; to be able to get a previously moved-out villager to your town, you would need to have *16 villager moveouts since they left*. So if Coco moved out and 16 villagers haven't moved out yet by the time you try to recruit her again, she will not be able to move back in.


----------



## Splinter

momayo said:


> It depends on how recently Coco moved out. There's something called the 16-villager cycle; to be able to get a previously moved-out villager to your town, you would need to have *16 villager moveouts since they left*. So if Coco moved out and 16 villagers haven't moved out yet by the time you try to recruit her again, she will not be able to move back in.


Um, well I haven't had any other villagers move out since and I don't really go through many. By the time it would take me to do all that, the Wii U version will probably have come out, so I'll just wait and get her in the next game, lol.


----------



## Louis

Hey,

One of my villagers Hippeux is going to move on the 8th of this month. I want to give it away to someone if they'll like a yellow gentleman-like hippo in their town.
How do I participate in these 'cycle threads'? Or do I have to make a new thread about it? I'd rather not, because I can only give one villager to someone!


----------



## TerryMartin

Hey,

Was wondering what times can you work at Brewster?
He offered me a part time job there but everytime, i ask to do a job he keeps saying Not right now.


----------



## momayo

Louis said:


> Hey,
> 
> One of my villagers Hippeux is going to move on the 8th of this month. I want to give it away to someone if they'll like a yellow gentleman-like hippo in their town.
> How do I participate in these 'cycle threads'? Or do I have to make a new thread about it? I'd rather not, because I can only give one villager to someone!



You can make a stand-alone thread just for Hippeux  No need to join or make a cycling thread! Just start a brand-new thread in the Villager Plaza, tag it as [Giveaway], then write your title and post as normal. As a side note, you can check the Official Looking For thread (stickied at the very top of the subforum) to see if anyone's been looking for Hippeux recently. That way, you can contact (PM/VM/whathaveyou) a prospective adopter immediately instead of waiting for anyone to respond in your thread.



TerryMartin said:


> Hey,
> 
> Was wondering what times can you work at Brewster?
> He offered me a part time job there but everytime, i ask to do a job he keeps saying Not right now.



As far as I know, you can't work whenever there's a holiday. I'm not sure about regular days, but I usually work at the cafe around 12nn - 5pm with no issues.

*edit:* This page says that you can work at the cafe from 11am - 11pm, and when there are no events in town.


----------



## TerryMartin

Ahh thanks, i always thought you only been able to work in the early morning's. xD


----------



## Meg-chan

Hello! So I think I will time travel after all. Some ugly villager named Buck moved into my village, and I need him out. It says online that once he moves in, I need to introduce myself and then not talk to him ever again. In 7 days he will move. I obviously need him out before anyone else can come in. I just have one question. Lets say I skip one day each time, but play everyday. Then after skipping 7 days but playing every day, Buck will move out, etc. How would I be able to get my game back to the actual time?


----------



## effluo

Meg-chan said:


> Hello! So I think I will time travel after all. Some ugly villager named Buck moved into my village, and I need him out. It says online that once he moves in, I need to introduce myself and then not talk to him ever again. In 7 days he will move. I obviously need him out before anyone else can come in. I just have one question. Lets say I skip one day each time, but play everyday. Then after skipping 7 days but playing every day, Buck will move out, etc. How would I be able to get my game back to the actual time?



TT'ing back any amount of time only counts as one day. So once you get him to move you can TT to his move date and then TT back to the original day.


----------



## Splinter

It doesn't really make a difference if you ignore them or not, all villagers have an equal chance of wanting moving out. Rather than doing 7 days at a time, it would be safer to do 2 or 3 days at a time.

When you're all done, talk to everyone in your town multiple times to make sure nobody is thinking about moving, then save, quit and set your time and date back to normal. It will only count as 1 day having passed.


----------



## Meg-chan

effluo said:


> TT'ing back any amount of time only counts as one day. So once you get him to move you can TT to his move date and then TT back to the original day.



So, what would I have to do to get him out as soon as actually possible? I'm completely open to TTing, because I need him out before the real life date of Febuary 5th. My friend is trading me Chief. Would it be possible to get back to the date matching the date irl? Im sorry, I'm just very confused.


----------



## effluo

Meg-chan said:


> So, what would I have to do to get him out as soon as actually possible? I'm completely open to TTing, because I need him out before the real life date of Febuary 5th. My friend is trading me Chief. Would it be possible to get back to the date matching the date irl? Im sorry, I'm just very confused.



Most people will TT forward two days and TT back two days. Someone should ping you. If they don't go talk to other villagers you have a good relationship with and they will tell you any rumors of someone moving. Once you tell them no you repeat the process until buck asks to move.

I have always found being nicer to the villagers made them move out more. Some people have had luck with the ignoring tactic but not all. 

You'll be able to go back to your original date. If you TT two back and forward there shouldn't be a problem. Just make sure no one is asking to move today first. And if it's been awhile since someone asked TT forward more slowly.


----------



## Splinter

Meg-chan said:


> So, what would I have to do to get him out as soon as actually possible? I'm completely open to TTing, because I need him out before the real life date of Febuary 5th. My friend is trading me Chief. Would it be possible to get back to the date matching the date irl? Im sorry, I'm just very confused.



Keep setting the date 2 days ahead, check which villager wants to move out, and repeat until he moves. You could get him out by the end of today easily.


----------



## Sidewalk

Is there anything i can do to an area where a start won't grow? Thanks


----------



## effluo

Sidewalk said:


> Is there anything i can do to an area where a start won't grow? Thanks



All towns seem to have certain "dead spots" where nothing will grow. Also only a certain amount of trees and bushes can grow in any one area. They also can't grow next to rocks or PWP's


----------



## Sidewalk

Thank you


----------



## Meg-chan

Splinter said:


> Keep setting the date 2 days ahead, check which villager wants to move out, and repeat until he moves. You could get him out by the end of today easily.



So, i should set the date 2 days ahead each time until he moves. Once I do this, the date will obviously be way ahead then the actual date of real life. Is there any way I can get it back to the actual date without reversing his move or messing anything else up? Thanks


----------



## Dreamer

So, my sister had an issue with her Snowman today. She made him and punched the number, but she saved right after and he randomly disappeared. The card is still punched and she can't find any more snowballs. Has anyone else had this problem? She also had a problem where she moved flowers and they moved back the next day. It's freaking her out.


----------



## Snow

Meg-chan said:


> So, i should set the date 2 days ahead each time until he moves. Once I do this, the date will obviously be way ahead then the actual date of real life. Is there any way I can get it back to the actual date without reversing his move or messing anything else up? Thanks



Personally I don't recommend the 2 day method, I know too many people who have lost villagers that way. There are a lot of safer methods that have been detailed here. 

BUT whatever method you choose, when you are finished, just jump back to the current date -- no matter how long a backwards jump is, it only counts as one day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamer said:


> So, my sister had an issue with her Snowman today. She made him and punched the number, but she saved right after and he randomly disappeared. The card is still punched and she can't find any more snowballs. Has anyone else had this problem? She also had a problem where she moved flowers and they moved back the next day. It's freaking her out.



If he was too close to an object (tree, rock, other snowman) the game will move him away when you save; if the direction it moves him pushes him into another object or water he will vanish. Probably that's what happened.


----------



## Louis

My friend is going to buy Animal Crossing as well, and his purchase will be Saturday February 8th.
But on that day there is a Fishing Tourny in the game. Will it have any bad effects if he started on that day? I suggested him to timetravel one day back, but he won't do that.
What happens when you become Mayor on an event day?


----------



## mayorvanessa

When it comes to turnips, what counts as time travel?


----------



## pocky

I re-started my second town 1 month ago. Been playing the game often and running errands for my villagers. Anything that they ask of me I will do. I have also built several of the PWP that are available from the beginning (campsite, cafe, dream suit, museum 2f, 2 streetlights, 1 fountain, 3 bridges) and attended every single PWP ceremony.

*Yet I have not had a single PWP request.* I have tried the diving trick, but they just ask me to change their catchphrase/greeting or come up with nicknames for me. I spent 3+ hours doing the resetting trick today, but on average I spend about 1 hour on it each day. When I do this trick on my main town I usually get a request within an hour.


----------



## Louis

mayorvanessa said:


> When it comes to turnips, what counts as time travel?



Well, I've traveled 1 day and they already withered. Don't know about hour or minute travels.


----------



## KarlaKGB

mayorvanessa said:


> When it comes to turnips, what counts as time travel?



You can travel forwards safely I think, but if you travel backwards, they will rot. I dont know if you can safely travel backwards within the same day, or if going back even a minute will cause them to spoil.


----------



## Ras

Louis said:


> My friend is going to buy Animal Crossing as well, and his purchase will be Saturday February 8th.
> But on that day there is a Fishing Tourny in the game. Will it have any bad effects if he started on that day? I suggested him to timetravel one day back, but he won't do that.
> What happens when you become Mayor on an event day?



When you start the game as a new character, the event should be suspended for the town until the moment you save.  An example that doesn't involve the fishing tourney: if you first set up your town at 5am, villagers who are normally asleep are all awake, and Nook is in his office.  You go through the process and save your house, and suddenly, the villagers are back asleep and Nook is closed.  So, on fishing tourney day, he should be able to get everything set up and the moment he saves, the fishing tournament will be back on.  The villagers will be locked into "only talking about fishing" mode, but there shouldn't be any ill effects.  And, after 6, the villagers will be more friendly.  Even on day one, if he can get a fishing rod, he can even participate.  I really don't see how it would be a problem.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorvanessa said:


> When it comes to turnips, what counts as time travel?



They spoil if you play at a time that is before the last time you played.  So, if it's midnight and you tell Isabelle it's 6am and play, you're fine.  If you then go to sleep and next play at 3pm and beforehand tell Isabelle that it's 3pm, you're fine.  But, if you told Isabelle it was 6am Tuesday morning and you played, then you set it back to 12:30am Tuesday morning, your turnips or bingo cards are dead.


----------



## Meg-chan

Snow said:


> Personally I don't recommend the 2 day method, I know too many people who have lost villagers that way. There are a lot of safer methods that have been detailed here.
> 
> BUT whatever method you choose, when you are finished, just jump back to the current date -- no matter how long a backwards jump is, it only counts as one day.



Can you please list some safer methods? I would really appreciate it ^-^ Thank you so much


----------



## pocky

pocky said:


> I re-started my second town 1 month ago. Been playing the game often and running errands for my villagers. Anything that they ask of me I will do. I have also built several of the PWP that are available from the beginning (campsite, cafe, dream suit, museum 2f, 2 streetlights, 1 fountain, 3 bridges) and attended every single PWP ceremony.
> 
> *Yet I have not had a single PWP request.* I have tried the diving trick, but they just ask me to change their catchphrase/greeting or come up with nicknames for me. I spent 3+ hours doing the resetting trick today, but on average I spend about 1 hour on it each day. When I do this trick on my main town I usually get a request within an hour.



After over a month of extensive gameplay and overuse of the diving trick I finally got my first PWP request on my second game. Lucky has requested the sandbox after 6 hours of doing the diving trick. Not the best PWP, but at least now I know that my game isn't bugged. I'm just unlucky. Posting this to let you guys know that my issue has been resolved


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Do villagers pics appear in the catalog? And does buying things and selling things to villagers  count as helping them (like for the badges for completing requests)?


----------



## twerkstrider

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Do villagers pics appear in the catalog? And does buying things and selling things to villagers  count as helping them (like for the badges for completing requests)?



no, villager pics aren't in the catalog ): and when you buy/sell/trade things with villagers, i don't think it counts because it doesn't have that little melody afterwards (the lil ring-a-ding-ding noise)


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

That's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## oath2order

That's weird, I would think that it would count.


----------



## Neriifur

Hey how can you tell the difference between your  permanent dirt and new dirt? I've put sins flowers on different patches.. But I'm not sure if they're on the correct patches or not.


----------



## Neriifur

So here's another question.  I built a new PWP last night on my perfect town, and now the animals are saying they want more PWPs.  Do the amount of PWPs needed for your town to be perfect go up over the time as days go by?


----------



## oath2order

Neriifur said:


> So here's another question.  I built a new PWP last night on my perfect town, and now the animals are saying they want more PWPs.  Do the amount of PWPs needed for your town to be perfect go up over the time as days go by?



Is it just something the animals say or is it from Isabelle?


----------



## Sidewalk

Is there a timing that i must send to my villagers so that i can receive their reply the next day?

So far I've always send around midnight, and didn't receive any of their reply after that.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sidewalk said:


> Is there a timing that i must send to my villagers so that i can receive their reply the next day?
> 
> So far I've always send around midnight, and didn't receive any of their reply after that.



They have to get your letter before they can respond to it. So if you send at midnight, they'll receive it in the morning. And if my memory serves me, you'll get a letter from them in the afternoon.


----------



## Sidewalk

Thank you,  but i don't know why recently i didn't receive any reply.
Yet I've no issue receiving letters from npc, and sometimes villagers will just send you a random letter.

By the way,  will TT mess it up?


----------



## Neriifur

Neriifur said:


> Hey how can you tell the difference between your  permanent dirt and new dirt? I've put sins flowers on different patches.. But I'm not sure if they're on the correct patches or not.



Reposting this.

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> Is it just something the animals say or is it from Isabelle?



It was Is, but after I put in another PWP they were happy again.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I don't think there's any visible difference between perma-dirt and the fixable type. I guess you'll just have to stay off them and see if the grass regrows.



Sidewalk said:


> Thank you,  but i don't know why recently i didn't receive any reply.
> Yet I've no issue receiving letters from npc, and sometimes villagers will just send you a random letter.
> 
> By the way,  will TT mess it up?



Are you consistently not getting any replies?


----------



## JellyBeans

Neriifur said:


> Hey how can you tell the difference between your  permanent dirt and new dirt? I've put sins flowers on different patches.. But I'm not sure if they're on the correct patches or not.


There's no way to tell, really... What I'd do is look at pics from near the beginning of your town, when grass erosion won't have happened yet.


----------



## Sidewalk

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I don't think there's any visible difference between perma-dirt and the fixable type. I guess you'll just have to stay off them and see if the grass regrows.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you consistently not getting any replies?



Yap


----------



## Ras

If I'm plot-resetting, does it matter how long it takes as long as I don't start up as mayor?  I saved at 5:58am and then went in, so do I have until 6am the next day, or could I go on forever without it permanently placing the plot?  I desperately hope it doesn't go on so long as to be an issue, but I just want to check.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Ras said:


> If I'm plot-resetting, does it matter how long it takes as long as I don't start up as mayor?  I saved at 5:58am and then went in, so do I have until 6am the next day, or could I go on forever without it permanently placing the plot?  I desperately hope it doesn't go on so long as to be an issue, but I just want to check.



You could reset for all eternity as long as you don't start up with your Mayor or any other already saved character. I have done this countless times before and am plot resetting too at the moment.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sidewalk said:


> Yap



Are you writing "proper" letters? As in full sentences, correct spelling? 
I honestly don't know what could be causing this, but I remember in CF, animals really didn't like bad spelling.


----------



## Ras

I think I know the answer to this, but . . . the other day, I agreed to let a camper move in and then regretted it.  So, I went and tried to ask Erik to move in to override him.  He wouldn't bring up moving.  The camper's plot is down today.  Anyway, when I have another free space available, there should be no problem getting Erik, right?  I've never had him in this town, so I wouldn't think just because I couldn't take him at the time, that the game will stop me from getting him later, too?


----------



## Sidewalk

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Are you writing "proper" letters? As in full sentences, correct spelling?
> I honestly don't know what could be causing this, but I remember in CF, animals really didn't like bad spelling.



Yes,  as always. 
Last time villagers will always reply, don't know what happen now.
Sometimes they will even show me the first letter i send them which is only one sentence. 
Thanks for your help though.


----------



## HoennMaster

Can the Snowman series be re-ordered from the catalog?


----------



## Ras

No, it cannot.


----------



## mayorvanessa

How long will my dream town go before it gets deleted without updating it for a long time?


----------



## Jinglefruit

mayorvanessa said:


> How long will my dream town go before it gets deleted without updating it for a long time?



After 30-50 days ~ can't remember anymore, you'll be issued with a new dream code when you next update, but the old dream code will continue to work for much longer. I have an old DC for my second town from mid August that can still be visited ~ so it'll be around for atleast 6 months.


----------



## Neriifur

Can anyone link me directions of how to set up home pass?  Since I can't do street pass, I heard of homepass, but I don't know how to set it up, and I'd love to start receiving houses in the HHA.  It's kind of lonely having only two nintendo house in there for the past month or so.


----------



## Snow

Neriifur said:


> Can anyone link me directions of how to set up home pass?  Since I can't do street pass, I heard of homepass, but I don't know how to set it up, and I'd love to start receiving houses in the HHA.  It's kind of lonely having only two nintendo house in there for the past month or so.



This is a good starting place. You'll see there are a bunch of different options, more or less involved. There are links in there to many sites and threads with lots more detail. (I have a Sanoxy repeater set up with manual cycling because it was easiest, cheapest, and doesn't affect the household network.)


----------



## Skelateen

Hi everyone! I'm just curious, I'll be moving into a different town soon, brand-new game. Will I become mayor or do I have to do something before hand? Also when I move into the new town, will all my savings come with me? (bank and stuff) Does my house transfer too?


----------



## toastia

Can you change the language in AC? I'm studying Japanese and it would help~


----------



## BungoTheElf

Prin said:


> Can you change the language in AC? I'm studying Japanese and it would help~



I'm pretty sure you can't.
Only certain versions like EU can change their games to get berliners (germany?) and whatever they got on London idk lol
I'm pretty certain you can't change the eng version to jp unless you get A jp. It would be MUCH easier to find jp towns if you could right? : p
Maybe it can change to spanish?

Which game do you have? I'm guessing you have either eu or na lol


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Prin said:


> Can you change the language in AC? I'm studying Japanese and it would help~



I'd love to know this too, actually. Being able to play in japanese would make it considerably easier to learn 

Edit: nevermind, lynn answered xD


----------



## toastia

I have NA. I think I might try changing the language in 3DS settings. That may change animal crossing  it *might*.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Prin said:


> I have NA. I think I might try changing the language in 3DS settings. That may change animal crossing  it *might*.



I've just tried that, and Japanese wasn't an option, Unfortunately 
Though mine is EU, Japanese might be an option for an NA 3ds.


----------



## toastia

That is just stupid... you can't do Japanese unless you have a Japanese DS >.< DARN.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But, if you change the language in System Settings, in changes animal crossing language too. Guess I'll be playing in Spanish.


----------



## Gizmodo

I just got the octopus chair off Chip
whats a good way to get it displayed in Octavians house  im scared if i just mail him it, he wont display it
should i wait until he asks for furniture
its even red like him


----------



## JessaBelle

I know you can have ten villagers at once, and I had ten (a camper moved in), but recently two villagers moved out, so I'm wondering if two more will move in. Or will I need to get another camper to move in if I want to get my villager count to ten again?


----------



## Gizmodo

JessaBelle said:


> I know you can have ten villagers at once, and I had ten (a camper moved in), but recently two villagers moved out, so I'm wondering if two more will move in. Or will I need to get another camper to move in if I want to get my villager count to ten again?



One will move in naturally to give you 9
the next will either be through wi-fi streetpass or campsite


----------



## Millie43

How do I make a new thread on this forum?
Edit: Never mind! I figured it out


----------



## Neriifur

TTing forward does not make your turnips spoil, only backwards does, correct?


----------



## Pequepanda

Is there any way to kick out a villager that just moved in? I've read that if you talk to them just once and ignore them from then on they'll move in like a week... 

Also, is it somehow possible to pick up a villager from the Wi-Fi pool while having 10 villagers? I thought it wasn't, that's why I got this undesired visitor >:c


----------



## Neriifur

Pequepanda said:


> Is there any way to kick out a villager that just moved in? I've read that if you talk to them just once and ignore them from then on they'll move in like a week...
> 
> Also, is it somehow possible to pick up a villager from the Wi-Fi pool while having 10 villagers? I thought it wasn't, that's why I got this undesired visitor >:c



There's rumors that "ignoring them" will make them move out on you, but they're more likely to ping you if you befriend the villager.  The move-outs are actually random regardless of what some dated guides may say.  The villager could be your best friend or completely hate you and either way one will want to be the first to move out.  If you never talk to them, the chance of them pinging you to move out is very low.. because animals that like you more ping you more.  

I'm not sure if the one who just moved in can move out... I moved Phil in, then stitches in, and then Phil asked to move out, so I know personally it can at least be one of the very recent move ins.  If you -really- want to get someone out, you can try TTing someone out.  I've never had problems and I always have success with that.  http://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/1ij2r8/how_to_get_your_villagers_to_move_out/  Just make sure to follow that exactly and you won't have anyone randomly leave on you.

I'm not sure for the answer to your last question.


----------



## FireNinja1

The "rumors" are true, as I'm 2/2 with it, but it's be said that it's backfired for some, but then again, it's never been fully proven. Just stick to befriending.


----------



## mayorvanessa

How do you know if someone has deleted you from their best friends list?


----------



## Ras

A long time ago, I made some custom designs that I put on the museum signs, and they stayed up there even when I deleted the designs.  Will the same thing happen with the custom-design sign?  I made a design I'm quite happy with, but it's single use and I'd like to get my extra path tile back without having to have a second character.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Neriifur said:


> TTing forward does not make your turnips spoil, only backwards does, correct?



Correct. As long as you don't TT past Saturday, you're fine


----------



## Neriifur

How do you bury a time capsule?

Phil gave me one, the only option is "read" on the time capsule.  I dug a hole.. but there's no option to bury it.  What's going on?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Neriifur said:


> How do you bury a time capsule?
> 
> Phil gave me one, the only option is "read" on the time capsule.  I dug a hole.. but there's no option to bury it.  What's going on?



You should be able to bury it the same way you can bury everything else. Though I'm not sure if reading it would sabotage the whole burying of the capsule. I don't think I've ever read one before burying, so I can't say. I know you didn't say that you read it, I'm just covering that possibility too


----------



## Neriifur

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> You should be able to bury it the same way you can bury everything else. Though I'm not sure if reading it would sabotage the whole burying of the capsule. I don't think I've ever read one before burying, so I can't say. I know you didn't say that you read it, I'm just covering that possibility too



Yeah it won't let me bury it though.. there's no option to do that.   There's only one option which is "read."  I thought maybe  I needed to move it to my inventory to bury it, but it won't let me.  



Spoiler


----------



## Gizmodo

^This happened to me with Muffy, i still have it in my inventory weeks later :/
i think if you leave it over a day, you cant bury it
im going to have to open it then go and tell her i  broke the favour


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I can confirm that you do have to bury it the same day.


----------



## Neriifur

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I can confirm that you do have to bury it the same day.



Hrm weird.  I'm sure I haven't had it more than a day..  eh whatever I give up @_@


----------



## TerryMartin

So i am pretty i bought more then 50 tree saplings... Do i need to get the Silver Axe first before i get the gold one?


----------



## Louis

Hey,

I got my fortune told by Katrina today (I had bad luck, because I was tripping all the time while running) and she said that I need a 'Tank'.
What's a tank? Does she mean I have to wear a tank top? I need an item that looks like a warfare tank? Or do I need to talk with the villager Tank, which I not have.

I'll be glad with any advice


----------



## Jinglefruit

TerryMartin said:


> So i am pretty i bought more then 50 tree saplings... Do i need to get the Silver Axe first before i get the gold one?



Nope, you're probably just really close to buying 50. I kept track of mine by using the date and making sure I went each day, and I've never had a silver axe on this account.



Louis said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got my fortune told by Katrina today (I had bad luck, because I was tripping all the time while running) and she said that I need a 'Tank'.
> What's a tank? Does she mean I have to wear a tank top? I need an item that looks like a warfare tank? Or do I need to talk with the villager Tank, which I not have.
> 
> I'll be glad with any advice



It is just a tank top, any (or atleast most?) sleeveless clothes will count. 



mayorvanessa said:


> How do you know if someone has deleted you from their best friends list?



You won't see them come online at all, but that's about it. It could just be they haven't played in a long while or are playing with their BF chat turned off. 



Ras said:


> A long time ago, I made some custom designs that I put on the museum signs, and they stayed up there even when I deleted the designs.  Will the same thing happen with the custom-design sign?  I made a design I'm quite happy with, but it's single use and I'd like to get my extra path tile back without having to have a second character.



I'm pretty sure the custom boards keep your design, but if it's a face board I'm not sure.


----------



## Gizmodo

I have two cartridges both registered to the same 3DS..
however my mum has a 3DS, would i be able to put one cartridge in her 3DS, and transfer items between the two even though they have the same friend code??


----------



## Ras

The FC is tied to the 3DS.  As long as you and she have exchanged friend codes, it should work.  Otherwise, exchange friend codes and you should be able to visit the town.



Jinglefruit said:


> I'm pretty sure the custom boards keep your design, but if it's a face board I'm not sure.



Thanks!


----------



## JackoCFC

Just wanted to know how long does it take for a new villagers plot where there house is going to be in your town take?


----------



## Ras

Depends on how you get them.  

If you get them from the campsite, they are generally not there the next day, but the day after that.  Monday-camping. Tuesday-gone. Wednesday-plot.

If you ask them to move  from another town, they are generally there the very next day.  Monday-ask to move. Tuesday-plot.

If it's a random move-in (either because you have only 8 villagers or you streetpassed/wified someone with a voided villager), it can be any day.  In that case, you would have to check every day to be safe.


----------



## JackoCFC

Its because I have 8 villagers but if it could be anytime when do I know to use the plot reset trick?


----------



## Snow

JackoCFC said:


> Its because I have 8 villagers but if it could be anytime when do I know to use the plot reset trick?



You need to do it every day until you have 9 villagers.


----------



## toastia

How many visits do you need for train station upgrade?


----------



## Ras

100.


----------



## Neriifur

*Important question:*

Okay so I was trading Chrissy away to someone for Chief.  She had 9/10 villagers, Chief in boxes, and I had 10/10 Chrissy in boxes.  So she comes over, adopts Chrissy, I end multiplayer, it saves.  I go to her town, pick up Chief.  She told me she TT'd 2 days ahead and Chrissy is yet to plot her house.

Now she ran into a problem.  Bob is in her campsite currently which is another dreamie of her's.  Considering she's at 8/10 now, she wants to move Bob in, and she was wondering if she could move Bob in and if Chrissy's plot would appear sometime as well?

Also if for some reason if Chrissy doesn't move in to her town, can she re-try to adopt her again from someone else and not have to do some kind of funky 16 villager cycle for an in-game problem?  I'm guessing the game glitched or something with the fact that this happened?


----------



## mintmaple

Is there always a lake near Retail?


----------



## JellyBeans

Prin said:


> How many visits do you need for train station upgrade?



100


Neriifur said:


> *Important question:*
> 
> Okay so I was trading Chrissy away to someone for Chief.  She had 9/10 villagers, Chief in boxes, and I had 10/10 Chrissy in boxes.  So she comes over, adopts Chrissy, I end multiplayer, it saves.  I go to her town, pick up Chief.  She told me she TT'd 2 days ahead and Chrissy is yet to plot her house.
> 
> Now she ran into a problem.  Bob is in her campsite currently which is another dreamie of her's.  Considering she's at 8/10 now, she wants to move Bob in, and she was wondering if she could move Bob in and if Chrissy's plot would appear sometime as well?
> 
> Also if for some reason if Chrissy doesn't move in to her town, can she re-try to adopt her again from someone else and not have to do some kind of funky 16 villager cycle for an in-game problem?  I'm guessing the game glitched or something with the fact that this happened?


I'm not sure, but i'd think she could invite Bob in and get Chrissy :3


----------



## Jinglefruit

Neriifur said:


> *Important question:*
> 
> Okay so I was trading Chrissy away to someone for Chief.  She had 9/10 villagers, Chief in boxes, and I had 10/10 Chrissy in boxes.  So she comes over, adopts Chrissy, I end multiplayer, it saves.  I go to her town, pick up Chief.  She told me she TT'd 2 days ahead and Chrissy is yet to plot her house.
> 
> Now she ran into a problem.  Bob is in her campsite currently which is another dreamie of her's.  Considering she's at 8/10 now, she wants to move Bob in, and she was wondering if she could move Bob in and if Chrissy's plot would appear sometime as well?
> 
> Also if for some reason if Chrissy doesn't move in to her town, can she re-try to adopt her again from someone else and not have to do some kind of funky 16 villager cycle for an in-game problem?  I'm guessing the game glitched or something with the fact that this happened?



From my past experiences - though I know villager moves can be unpredictable - If she doesn't opt for Bob to move in she could still get Chrissy on the next day, but there's every chance something just went wrong and Chrissy isn't coming. ~ Did you check that she put a moved out sign on her door/plaque after ending the wifi session? And did the session end properly?

Inviting Bob may override her moving in, as the game doesn't seem able to have 2 new plots appear at the same time. But as he's a camper Chrissy could appear the next day and then Bob the day after. Also not entirely unheard of, it could have no one move the next day, Bob 2 days later as usual, then a few days after that Chrissy could move in really late. 

I'd recommend you wifi with each other just incase Chrissy isn't moving in, in which case she'll be in your voided villagers so your friend could still end up with her. ~ unless you've played with someone else and Chrissy has decided to move there now. Also, your friend may as well invite in Bob as there's no guarantee Chrissy is even moving in, but atleast this way she's gotten one of her dreamies instead of possibly losing out on 2 of them. If Bob moves in with no issue then I'd recommend waiting up to a week for Chrissy and after that trying to re-invite her from somewhere else. But I wouldn't risk inviting her until certain that you one isn't coming.




mintmaple said:


> Is there always a lake near Retail?



Yes, every map has a pond by re-tail, to ensure every town has at least 1 pond. All others acres with no river segment, cliff or town tree have a random chance of having a pond.


----------



## courtky

Can someone tell me how fertilizer works for hybrids?


----------



## Leer

How do you get the golden shovel? I have completed the fossil display in the museum and have the museum gift shop. I have the silver shovel already.


----------



## Xanarcah

Leer said:


> How do you get the golden shovel? I have completed the fossil display in the museum and have the museum gift shop. I have the silver shovel already.



Leif gives it to you after you purchase 50 Fertilizer from his store in the Emporium.


----------



## Splinter

I sold one of my Sahara exclusive wallpapers by mistake, will she ever give me it again?


----------



## JellyBeans

Splinter said:


> I sold one of my Sahara exclusive wallpapers by mistake, will she ever give me it again?


Yeah, she will. It may take a while though.


----------



## Splinter

JellyBeans said:


> Yeah, she will. It may take a while though.



Cool thanks. I was hoping someone could sell me it but not having any luck. I didn't even care about it before I realized it was interactive.


----------



## juneau

Dumb question, but to unlock all the Nookling stores, do you need to spend the amount required collectively at all Nookling stores, or just the previous one?

By that I mean, to unlock the Emporium you need to spend 100,000 bells - do you need to spend those bells at just T.I.Y., or does the amount you have spent at all the Nookling Stores carry over or something?


----------



## Leer

do streetlights [the ones that look rustic, like heatlamps on telephone poles] count as 'bad' PWP?
i can't get perfect town despite being good, and she says there's garbage and weeds? there aren't any of those around... i even asked leif to weed and he said i don't have any!


----------



## JackoCFC

Can doing the reset trick to move the new villagers plot corrupt your game?


----------



## Ras

If so, I have never seen any reported cases of it.  Corruption most often involves interrupting the game when it is saving.  Doing the reset trick does not interrupt saving by definition.


----------



## Xanarcah

Nerakil said:


> Dumb question, but to unlock all the Nookling stores, do you need to spend the amount required collectively at all Nookling stores, or just the previous one?
> 
> By that I mean, to unlock the Emporium you need to spend 100,000 bells - do you need to spend those bells at just T.I.Y., or does the amount you have spent at all the Nookling Stores carry over or something?



It doesn't carry over, so you'd have to spend 100k at the TIY.


----------



## Neriifur

Hey so I plan on Plot resetting for Kid Cat.  I haven't logged into my mayor, but he's supposed to be setting his plot up today.  If I were to TT back to yesterday and get on my mayor before the day he plans to move in would I be free to build a PWP or set up a new house?  I want to block him out of putting down his house in certain spots so that I don't waste so much time resetting.  I have 2 characters set up right now and I would love to make a new character and put down a house to block his path.


----------



## JellyBeans

Neriifur said:


> Hey so I plan on Plot resetting for Kid Cat.  I haven't logged into my mayor, but he's supposed to be setting his plot up today.  If I were to TT back to yesterday and get on my mayor before the day he plans to move in would I be free to build a PWP or set up a new house?  I want to block him out of putting down his house in certain spots so that I don't waste so much time resetting.  I have 2 characters set up right now and I would love to make a new character and put down a house to block his path.


He'd have placed his plot if you TT back to tomorrow, so unfortunately you'll have to reset for possibly a while.


----------



## Neriifur

JellyBeans said:


> He'd have placed his plot if you TT back to tomorrow, so unfortunately you'll have to reset for possibly a while.



Hmm that sucks.  He keeps parking his house constantly in one spot too @_@  Ugh.  Oh well.


----------



## oath2order

Is there any way to track how many refurbishings you've done?


----------



## Bear_Crossing

oath2order said:


> Is there any way to track how many refurbishings you've done?



I don't think so.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Does anyone know what the intrest rate is for the bank/ABD?


----------



## IndiaHawker

If i press 'recreate town' and start again, and look through the different town layouts, will i still be able to turn the game off and go back to my regular town? Or does the game automatically save before the point where it shows you the town maps?

i just want to look through some different towns and see if it's worth resetting or not, but i haven't made up my mind, haha. Help would be really appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## Ras

No.  It'll be wiped out before you can do anything else.  You just need to decide if you really want to restart and do it.  If you don't like the first four layouts Rover gives, you can always keep resetting until you get a town layout you like.


----------



## Blocks50

Hey guys, tried to search the forums for a solution but I couldn't find one. I was wondering if shrubs or growing trees count towards the number of trees in your town for a perfect rating? I currently have just enough trees to maintain it, but I want to remove some as they're in bad areas, but I don't know if I should wait until the saplings I've planted are fully grown. Sorry if this is a dumb question, I'm new to the AC series!

EDIT: Sorry, another question while I'm here; I'm also finding when I shake trees that are near my path and they drop bells, the bells disappear when they land on the pattern. Is this the case with fruits, furniture, beehives, anything else that falls from trees, or just bells?


----------



## Ras

Everything.  You can't drop anything on a pattern, either.  And, if you shoot down a balloon over a pattern, it'll disappear (unless there is a nearby open patch of grass it can jump to).


----------



## Blocks50

That's mildly annoying, I wonder if it's intentional or not. Thanks for the response!


----------



## FireNinja1

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Does anyone know what the intrest rate is for the bank/ABD?



.1% interest per month, or 1 bell for every 1000 bells in the account.


----------



## HoennMaster

Are new villagers able to build their house over snowmen that are built in your town?


----------



## Sidewalk

FireNinja1 said:


> .1% interest per month, or 1 bell for every 1000 bells in the account.



Max of 99,999 bells per mth.


----------



## kasane

Would there EVER be a town layout that would be the same as to someone else's?


----------



## Ras

Is there any way to take a look at a custom design that you didn't make in an editor?  I don't care if it's an iPhone app or what.  I made an image for a custom-design sign, deleted it after it was on the sign, and now realize I want to move the sign.  For some reason, I just can't seem to replicate the design to my satisfaction, so I thought about going into a dream from my other town and grabbing the design from Wendell.  Well, I got the design, but I can't edit it or put it on the signs in that town, so I can't get it back into my other town.  I guess I just need to buckle down and figure out how to replicate the design, but it'd be so nice if I could get it into an editor and make it exact.


----------



## FireNinja1

KitsuneNikki said:


> Would there EVER be a town layout that would be the same as to someone else's?


Technically yes, it's not impossible. The chance of that happening: nearly zero percent.

Can I take a piece of furniture to Cyrus and TT a full hour, and then have it ready?


----------



## Ras

No reason it shouldn't work.  A half-hour should work.  The game is only really picky about TTing backwards.


----------



## Gizmodo

In my town of parfait, which ive had for 2 weeks.. why is someone trying to move everyday? :s

Octavian asked to move on the 13th..
Timbra asked to move on the 15th
Tia has just asked now :s

I'm sure in Azalea its only every 3/4 days..
Is it because this will be the first person moving out or something?


----------



## momayo

Ras said:


> Is there any way to take a look at a custom design that you didn't make in an editor?  I don't care if it's an iPhone app or what.  I made an image for a custom-design sign, deleted it after it was on the sign, and now realize I want to move the sign.  For some reason, I just can't seem to replicate the design to my satisfaction, so I thought about going into a dream from my other town and grabbing the design from Wendell.  Well, I got the design, but I can't edit it or put it on the signs in that town, so I can't get it back into my other town.  I guess I just need to buckle down and figure out how to replicate the design, but it'd be so nice if I could get it into an editor and make it exact.



There's an online tool that lets you scan/upload QR codes and overwrite the authorship so that the game will think that _you_ designed it*. This makes it possible for you to edit the pattern and even save it for display at Able Sisters. 

Here's a tumblr post explaining how to use it.

*The reason why you can't edit designs is because the game is preventing non-authors from touching it.


----------



## Superpenguin

HoennMaster said:


> Are new villagers able to build their house over snowmen that are built in your town?



No. So be careful you're not building snowmen where you want houses to be. 



Gizmodo said:


> In my town of parfait, which ive had for 2 weeks.. why is someone trying to move everyday? :s
> 
> Octavian asked to move on the 13th..
> Timbra asked to move on the 15th
> Tia has just asked now :s
> 
> I'm sure in Azalea its only every 3/4 days..
> Is it because this will be the first person moving out or something?



This is normal. If you are saying no to these villagers, then they are always likely to keep asking to move out. I've had times where people were asking to move out every day.


----------



## dreamysnowx

Question: If Marshal decides to replace his sloppy soda with another item, can I send him another sloppy sofa through mail and this will guarantee him having the sloppy sofa back where it was before?


----------



## Superpenguin

dreamysnowx said:


> Question: If Marshal decides to replace his sloppy soda with another item, can I send him another sloppy sofa through mail and this will guarantee him having the sloppy sofa back where it was before?



He will usually replace something that is the same size as the Sloppy Sofa, but there's no guarantee it will be in the same place, nor is there any guarantee he'll even put it in his house.

Your best bet is to wait until he says "I want to replace (item here) with something the same size. Do you have anything that'll work?" and give him the sofa then.


----------



## dreamysnowx

Superpenguin said:


> He will usually replace something that is the same size as the Sloppy Sofa, but there's no guarantee it will be in the same place, nor is there any guarantee he'll even put it in his house.
> 
> Your best bet is to wait until he says "I want to replace (item here) with something the same size. Do you have anything that'll work?" and give him the sofa then.



Thank you! I also just realised I said "sloppy soda" instead of "sloppy sofa" LOLOL


----------



## Gizmodo

Also is it usual to have no had a single PWP request yet?
After 13 days  it might be, im just used to getting them 24/7 in Azalea


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm guessing it's not possible to build a bench here? (L = lamp and B= Bench)

L BBB L


----------



## FireNinja1

JellyBeans said:


> I'm guessing it's not possible to build a bench here? (L = lamp and B= Bench)
> 
> L BBB L



Doubt it. I tried putting a wood bench in behind a fountain, it needed 2 spaces from the fountain.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> Also is it usual to have no had a single PWP request yet?
> After 13 days  it might be, im just used to getting them 24/7 in Azalea



Yes, it's normal. If you don't like the rate you can always do the wetsuit trick.


----------



## Splinter

In the original Animal Crossing, having the Ringside Seating wallpaper and ringing the Judge's Bell caused the crouds to cheer and camera flashes on the wallpaper, but I just tried it in New Leaf and nothing happens, was this removed? Anyone know anything about it?

And was there any other little things like that?


----------



## Kirito

How do people obtain hybrid seed bags?


----------



## Snow

Splinter said:


> In the original Animal Crossing, having the Ringside Seating wallpaper and ringing the Judge's Bell caused the crouds to cheer and camera flashes on the wallpaper, but I just tried it in New Leaf and nothing happens, was this removed? Anyone know anything about it?
> 
> And was there any other little things like that?



That was the only interactive wallpaper I know about. It didn't work in City Folk either. Not sure about Wild World, I never got Stinky there or that wallpaper. i looooooved when that happened!!


----------



## xkassidy

Getting mad, it's been a few days. I've been updating, and updating my dream address but when I go to sleep and view my own town it's still the same town that I had MONTHS ago?? I have a new player now and he doesn't even exist in my town's dream. I want my town updated! my old town is embarrassing me haha
what am I doing wrong? I've turned it on and back off, I've updated the town on BOTH players, I don't know what to do anymore. help! Msg me?


----------



## JellyBeans

xkassidy said:


> Getting mad, it's been a few days. I've been updating, and updating my dream address but when I go to sleep and view my own town it's still the same town that I had MONTHS ago?? I have a new player now and he doesn't even exist in my town's dream. I want my town updated! my old town is embarrassing me haha
> what am I doing wrong? I've turned it on and back off, I've updated the town on BOTH players, I don't know what to do anymore. help! Msg me?


If your dream address changes, then only others can see your most recent update, you'll see your town how it was when you last updated it when you had your previous dream address, if that makes sense


----------



## xkassidy

JellyBeans said:


> If your dream address changes, then only others can see your most recent update, you'll see your town how it was when you last updated it when you had your previous dream address, if that makes sense


Lol so ANYONE but me can see the new town? Like if I go on my friend's 3DS and go dream of my town it will be the way it is now? 
so one last questions: lets say the address changes again, would I see the one it is now instead of the new one? Or am I always going to see the first dream address? thanks xD


----------



## Ras

dreamysnowx said:


> Question: If Marshal decides to replace his sloppy soda with another item, can I send him another sloppy sofa through mail and this will guarantee him having the sloppy sofa back where it was before?



I gave Marshal a sloppy sofa and he put it back where he was supposed to.  I like to wrap these gifts.  Don't know if it makes a difference.

BUT, I gave Skye back a modern wood lamp to try to get rid of the TV camera she now has there, and she left the camera and put the modern wood lamp in a new place.  I guess she's on a reality TV show and her contract won't allow her to move the camera.

When I gave Lolly her furniture back, it all went where it was supposed to.  But, she changed it out and I gave her a record player, and it went onto her large alpine table instead of the original place.  So, it's hit-and-miss.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Been wondering a while now:
If I buy turnips on Sunday, and someone has TT'd to Wednesday and I visit their town to sell, will my turnips be okay or rot?

What if it's Wednesday, and I TT back to Sunday to buy turnips, then go sell them at another town(which is on correct time) _before _I TT my town back to the correct time?


----------



## Ras

Your turnips will not rot.  When I was selling turnips, I'd sell them on Sunday every week, because the other person's town was a few days ahead.  

You should even be able to buy turnips on a past Sunday and TT ahead to the real time without it causing them to rot.  It's when you jump backwards that the game kills your turnips.  I've never done this, so you might test the theory with only a handful of turnips.  But, I'm absolutely sure about the game not caring what time the other town is on.


----------



## Sidewalk

For me , i TT  forward to sun, buy turnips, go to another town of different day ( also not current date and time)  and sell. No problem.


----------



## Happy-Toast

So I thought I had this whole villager moving thing down 100% but recently one answered rather ambiguously. So my quick question is can a villager still move out even if you told them to stay?


----------



## oath2order

Ras said:


> Your turnips will not rot.  When I was selling turnips, I'd sell them on Sunday every week, because the other person's town was a few days ahead.
> 
> You should even be able to buy turnips on a past Sunday and TT ahead to the real time without it causing them to rot.  It's when you jump backwards that the game kills your turnips.  I've never done this, so you might test the theory with only a handful of turnips.  But, I'm absolutely sure about the game not caring what time the other town is on.



The game does not care what time the other town is on. I visited someone who was buying for 500 or whatever and they were in spring.


----------



## mayorvanessa

Kirito said:


> How do people obtain hybrid seed bags?


They're a very rare prize from Lief from the weeding day mini game.


----------



## dreamysnowx

Question: If visitors comes over for signatures and they talk to Marshal, will Marshal occasionally mention that visitor? ;-;


----------



## mayorvanessa

What would happen if I buried a rotten perfect fruit? Will it grow into a normal apple tree? Will it wilt?


----------



## Sidewalk

Happy-Toast said:


> So I thought I had this whole villager moving thing down 100% but recently one answered rather ambiguously. So my quick question is can a villager still move out even if you told them to stay?



Nope .



My question is,  by talking to your villagers using the other 3 of your toon, will it speed up your friendship level with them?


----------



## Superpenguin

Sidewalk said:


> Nope .
> 
> 
> 
> My question is,  by talking to your villagers using the other 3 of your toon, will it speed up your friendship level with them?



Only with that character.


----------



## mogyay

hi, so someone i want is in my campsite (fauna yay) but because of some turnip trading i went forward in time by a few days and now i want to go back, basically my question is will fauna still move to my town if i go back in time by a couple of days or should i just remain in the time i am in now until she moves in fully?



does that make sense haha


----------



## toxapex

Hi, I just thought I'd ask so I don't make an idiot of myself later on. How does villager trading work? Like, do both people visit each others towns and convince a moving villager to leave? And can you convince a villager to move to your town even if they are not already planning to move? Thanks in advance.


----------



## JellyBeans

mogyay said:


> hi, so someone i want is in my campsite (fauna yay) but because of some turnip trading i went forward in time by a few days and now i want to go back, basically my question is will fauna still move to my town if i go back in time by a couple of days or should i just remain in the time i am in now until she moves in fully?
> 
> 
> 
> does that make sense haha


Don't go back if you haven't sold your turnips, but it sounds like you have so nevermind. She will move in if you TT backwards, as I believe it counts as one day


----------



## FireNinja1

Does an exterior renovation (not changing the exterior parts) modify the amount of the area that the house takes up?


----------



## BellManAC

Not a bad question! I was wondering the same a few days ago...pretty sure when the villager is about to move out (in boxes) you go to the persons town and tell them to move into your town! 

This only works if you have space in your town. (9 villagers) *10 is the max.


----------



## Byngo

FireNinja1 said:


> Does an exterior renovation (not changing the exterior parts) modify the amount of the area that the house takes up?



I don't believe so. 

I've changed my houses exterior multiple times, and it's always the same size


----------



## JellyBeans

tokayseye said:


> Hi, I just thought I'd ask so I don't make an idiot of myself later on. How does villager trading work? Like, do both people visit each others towns and convince a moving villager to leave? And can you convince a villager to move to your town even if they are not already planning to move? Thanks in advance.


Say Person A has Villager X, and Person B has Villager Y, and you both want the villager you each have, the person with space, let's say, Person A, they'd go to Person B's town and pick up villager Y. Person A would then TT ahead (or wait a day, with Person B making sure Villager Y stays in boxes) to make space, and go to Person B's town to pick up Villager Y. You'd both then either wait a day or two or TT ahead 'til the villagers have moved in 

And you cannot convince a villager to move into your town if they're not in boxes. Does this help?


----------



## Ras

dreamysnowx said:


> Question: If visitors comes over for signatures and they talk to Marshal, will Marshal occasionally mention that visitor? ;-;



Yes, he will. 



mayorvanessa said:


> What would happen if I buried a rotten perfect fruit? Will it grow into a normal apple tree? Will it wilt?



It'll wilt.  It should show up as wilted the instant you plant it. I did this the other day.


----------



## toxapex

JellyBeans said:


> Say Person A has Villager X, and Person B has Villager Y, and you both want the villager you each have, the person with space, let's say, Person A, they'd go to Person B's town and pick up villager Y. Person A would then TT ahead (or wait a day, with Person B making sure Villager Y stays in boxes) to make space, and go to Person B's town to pick up Villager Y. You'd both then either wait a day or two or TT ahead 'til the villagers have moved in
> 
> And you cannot convince a villager to move into your town if they're not in boxes. Does this help?



It does help, thanks!


----------



## dreamysnowx

Ras said:


> Yes, he will.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll wilt.  It should show up as wilted the instant you plant it. I did this the other day.



ah really? thank you for answering <3 ugh, I might not let people talk to Marshal if they're coming over for signature then. It would be terribly annoying if he kept mentioning other peoples names everytime we talked Dx I accidentally let one person talk to him while getting signatures the other day ;-; crap. :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another question:
Will Marshal _eventually_ stop talking about that visitor? or is will he keep mentioning that visitor, but only occasionally? ;-;


----------



## Ras

It's not very often.  But, I let some guy I didn't know come in and get signatures and I still hear about him every once in a while.  It's not often enough to matter to me.


----------



## Ras

Do ALL non-demolishable PWPs not count against the 30 PWP limit?  I'm mainly curious if the reset center counts against it, though I don't even know if the police station and campsite count.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ras said:


> Do ALL non-demolishable PWPs not count against the 30 PWP limit?  I'm mainly curious if the reset center counts against it, though I don't even know if the police station and campsite count.


ALL non-demolishable PWPs don't count towards the 30 limit


----------



## Superpenguin

dreamysnowx said:


> Another question:
> Will Marshal _eventually_ stop talking about that visitor? or is will he keep mentioning that visitor, but only occasionally? ;-;



He'll never fully stop talking about him.


----------



## Sidewalk

Superpenguin said:


> Only with that character.



Thank you!


----------



## toxapex

Ever since I got a perfect town, nobody's pinged me to move away. Also, Isabelle says that the citizens "never want to leave". So, my question is... Does a perfect town actually prevent villagers from moving away, or is "they never want to leave" just an expression?


----------



## JellyBeans

tokayseye said:


> Ever since I got a perfect town, nobody's pinged me to move away. Also, Isabelle says that the citizens "never want to leave". So, my question is... Does a perfect town actually prevent villagers from moving away, or is "they never want to leave" just an expression?


It doesn't prevent them, it's just an expression.


----------



## toxapex

When somebody moves away, is there a certain day after they move that somebody else has a plot put in? (Like the 3rd day after a move, 4th day, etc.)


----------



## JellyBeans

tokayseye said:


> When somebody moves away, is there a certain day after they move that somebody else has a plot put in? (Like the 3rd day after a move, 4th day, etc.)


It depends - if you have 5-8 villagers, you should get a plot I believe 2 days after someone moves in? But if you have 9 villagers then you have to invite someone in by campsite, someone else's town or have someone move in through Streetpass.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

If I already get a golden watering can for my mayor after 15 days perfect town, and weeks passed already, I make a new character, stay perfect for another 15 days, will my new citizen get a golden watering can too?


----------



## effluo

sn0wxyuki said:


> If I already get a golden watering can for my mayor after 15 days perfect town, and weeks passed already, I make a new character, stay perfect for another 15 days, will my new citizen get a golden watering can too?



As long as you have perfect town your other characters can get the watering can. You don't need to go through another 15 days.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Ohhh! Cause my town rating has been up and down these day and I gonna reset my 2nd character so wanna get a new watering can for him (sold his already) so I don't have to go in and out my mayor just to water the flowers =x


----------



## Ras

dreamysnowx said:


> Question: If visitors comes over for signatures and they talk to Marshal, will Marshal occasionally mention that visitor? ;-;





JellyBeans said:


> ALL non-demolishable PWPs don't count towards the 30 limit



Cool, thanks!  I've been putting up a few signs, but I should still have the ability to do about six more PWPs, then.


----------



## effluo

sn0wxyuki said:


> Ohhh! Cause my town rating has been up and down these day and I gonna reset my 2nd character so wanna get a new watering can for him (sold his already) so I don't have to go in and out my mayor just to water the flowers =x



Well once you keep your perfect town and Isabelle gives you the gold watering can you can get it with all your others characters. I made a new character day before she have it to me and Isabelle gave it to them too.

Honestly though the silver can is better. It's quicker than the gold. The gold is only good if you want gold roses to me.


----------



## toastia

How many days are inbetween someone can move in uwu

Jitters is gonna be in boxes tomorrow, and I am getting Static if someone doesn't outbid me in the auction. I would like to know, can I ask Jitters to go, and get Static on the same day?
He's not my 10th villager BTW, Benedict is. And that births another question.
Can Benedict ping to move the day after Jitters is gone? I got him as a voided villager from honeybutter by accident, and I've been ignoring him to get him out.


----------



## Ras

Is there a villager with the ski-slope wall and a snow machine in his house?  I could have sworn I saw that in a penguin's house in a dream, but I looked at all the penguins at the wiki and none of them had that.


----------



## oath2order

Ras said:


> Is there a villager with the ski-slope wall and a snow machine in his house?  I could have sworn I saw that in a penguin's house in a dream, but I looked at all the penguins at the wiki and none of them had that.



I don't think so.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ras said:


> Is there a villager with the ski-slope wall and a snow machine in his house?  I could have sworn I saw that in a penguin's house in a dream, but I looked at all the penguins at the wiki and none of them had that.



Sounds like Puck? I had him briefly, but that sounds like his house.

EDIT: found this on Google~


----------



## Espers

Can anyone identify the tables/chairs and the 4 items I circled in this picture please?




I looked though the item database but didn't see anything like them on there.


----------



## Ras

Xanarcah said:


> Sounds like Puck? I had him briefly, but that sounds like his house.
> 
> EDIT: found this on Google~



Thanks!  The wiki had him with a different house.  I just was in his house in a dream two days ago, so now I just need to find that dream again.  I'm suddenly starting to like the penguins.


----------



## Ras

The past eight days, I've made one perfect snowman and an imperfect snowmam and snowboy.  They have both complained about being poorly made.  Both times, when I've made the perfect snowtyke, he's said, "My mom looks a little weird, but everybody else is perfect!"  So, I'm now about to get my third snow bunny.  What is the secret here?  Why am I not getting an igloo?  If it had worked out, I would have had time to get the sleigh, but now I just have to try one last time for an igloo.


----------



## effluo

Espers said:


> Can anyone identify the tables/chairs and the 4 items I circled in this picture please?
> View attachment 28515
> 
> 
> I looked though the item database but didn't see anything like them on there.



Looks to be the ranch series customized to white.


----------



## dreamysnowx

Can non-mayor human characters lay down qr code paths in town? x


----------



## Splinter

Can you access your ATM funds from another towns post office? (I never tried)
Like if I wanted to buy a villager for 20 million, how would I go about getting all that money there?


----------



## twerkstrider

Splinter said:


> Can you access your ATM funds from another towns post office? (I never tried)
> Like if I wanted to buy a villager for 20 million, how would I go about getting all that money there?



you most definitely can! although, i find it easier putting all the 99k bags in your train station locker beforehand and then accessing them from there; it's a much shorter trip and makes the process a whole lot easier!! : D


----------



## Espers

effluo said:


> Looks to be the ranch series customized to white.


Thanks so much!


----------



## TerryMartin

Is it normal if the same Villager.. Everyday wants to come over?


----------



## Taycat

dreamysnowx said:


> Can non-mayor human characters lay down qr code paths in town? x



Yes!
They can also remove other characters' qr codes.  So be careful!


----------



## oath2order

TerryMartin said:


> Is it normal if the same Villager.. Everyday wants to come over?



Happens to me all the time.


----------



## TerryMartin

oath2order said:


> Happens to me all the time.



Ahh just checking... Everytime with Kidcat, always wanting to come over and spend like 4 minutes and leave..


----------



## IndiaHawker

When there's snow on the ground, does the ground always look square-patterned? Or is it just coincidence that i keep seeing square-patterned snow? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ras

It depends on what type of grass you have.  It will always be the same.  I don't know what type of grass I have, but it's the kind that makes star snow.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Ras said:


> It depends on what type of grass you have.  It will always be the same.  I don't know what type of grass I have, but it's the kind that makes star snow.



I believe you have circle grass. 
Square shaped snow is triangle grass, hexagon/circle snow is square grass and star snow is circle grass.


----------



## oath2order

We can hang up paintings from Redd on the wall, right?


----------



## toastia

oath2order said:


> We can hang up paintings from Redd on the wall, right?



Yes, I always hang fake paintings because frankly I'm too lazy to get a trash can.


----------



## Scully

when a villager is visiting your house, does it lower your friendship if you leave first and not them?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

If I go to Luna, remove my current dream address, then re-make a new one (a different one I assume) will I be able to visit my previous dream address?


----------



## oath2order

Prin said:


> Yes, I always hang fake paintings because frankly I'm too lazy to get a trash can.



Thank you, good to know! I bought the Flowery Painting for my alt account and I DO decorate the house, so I'm glad I can decorate with it.


----------



## JellyBeans

sn0wxyuki said:


> If I go to Luna, remove my current dream address, then re-make a new one (a different one I assume) will I be able to visit my previous dream address?


Yep


----------



## sn0wxyuki

yay will do that! I been wanting to see how my town look like in dream xDDD


----------



## mayorvanessa

I have a question about a badge. How many items count as 20% of the catalogue exactly?


----------



## Superpenguin

mayorvanessa said:


> I have a question about a badge. How many items count as 20% of the catalogue exactly?



Well, a full catalog is around 3288 items. So 20% of that is about 658 items.


----------



## TerryMartin

Is it normal to have a camper in your town the day after somebody moves?


----------



## toastia

yes it is


----------



## mayorvanessa

Superpenguin said:


> Well, a full catalog is around 3288 items. So 20% of that is about 658 items.


Does that include gyroids and other stuff?


----------



## JellyBeans

mayorvanessa said:


> Does that include gyroids and other stuff?


I think so


----------



## monochrom3

I'm trying to get all the gorgeous set while it's on sale. If I TT to the sale dates, can I get the gorgeous items? Or am I doomed to non-sale items only?


----------



## Ras

I've been seeing a few gorgeous pieces here and there, but it's not very common during the sale.


----------



## kasane

monochrom3 said:


> I'm trying to get all the gorgeous set while it's on sale. If I TT to the sale dates, can I get the gorgeous items? Or am I doomed to non-sale items only?



I _think_ the GracieGrace sales do sell these for a discount, I saw the sweets series in mine go for a sale but I also think that you could obtain the card series as well?


----------



## monochrom3

I didn't TT today and I saw some gorgeous furniture. Other than that, it's all sold out.


----------



## Scully

Scully said:


> when a villager is visiting your house, does it lower your friendship if you leave first and not them?



still wondering


----------



## toastia

Prin said:


> How many days are inbetween someone can move in uwu
> 
> Jitters is gonna be in boxes tomorrow, and I am getting a villager.
> He's not my 10th villager BTW, Benedict is. And that births another question.
> Can Benedict ping to move the day after Jitters is gone? I got him as a voided villager from honeybutter by accident, and I've been ignoring him to get him out.



still wondering


----------



## twerkstrider

Prin said:


> How many days are inbetween someone can move in uwu
> 
> Jitters is gonna be in boxes tomorrow, and I am getting a villager.
> He's not my 10th villager BTW, Benedict is. And that births another question.
> Can Benedict ping to move the day after Jitters is gone? I got him as a voided villager from honeybutter by accident, and I've been ignoring him to get him out.



that first question is a little weirdly worded so i apologise if i give you the wrong answer ;u;! as soon as your new villager's house is up and they got their furniture organised, you can invite someone else to come in.

i haven't tried it myself, but i've looked around at cycling out threads and it seems that you need to wait 4 days after a villager leaves until someone else asks to move. i hope this helped you!!


----------



## caterpie

if you know a villager is going to move in, how to you TT with a second character to plot reset?

like, if for example, you want to move a villager to a main town from a second town. you get the villager into boxes... then what? are there any guides on what to do next?

i'm always confused because you can't travel a day forward with the mayor since you can't load up the mayor file, but when you make a new character you can't adjust the time. do you have to change the time on your 3ds?


----------



## Ras

Some people use the 3DS clock.  Other people set their clock via Isabelle to 5:58am as mayor, go in, save, and quit.  Then, you just wait two minutes until it would be after 6, and you go in as a secondary character.  That's the way I do it.  Or, you could just wait until it's after 6am the next day for real and use a secondary character.  I usually like to do it in the evening before the next day, so I just tell Isabelle it's 5:58am, save, wait, and go in, and then I can plot-reset as much as I want.


----------



## caterpie

Ras said:


> Some people use the 3DS clock.  Other people set their clock via Isabelle to 5:58am as mayor, go in, save, and quit.  Then, you just wait two minutes until it would be after 6, and you go in as a secondary character.  That's the way I do it.  Or, you could just wait until it's after 6am the next day for real and use a secondary character.  I usually like to do it in the evening before the next day, so I just tell Isabelle it's 5:58am, save, wait, and go in, and then I can plot-reset as much as I want.


OOOH wow that seems so obvious but I never would have thought of that xD thank you so much for the answer, that helps a lot. I'm going to try that next time I have a villager move in, just wait the extra 2 real life minutes and go in as a new character.


----------



## Ras

It may seem a little confusing in description, but once you do it, it'll become easy for ya.


----------



## ACupOfTea

Hello! I read that ignoring villagers is the easiest way to make them move, but I haven't had much luck with that. Are there any other quick and effective techniques?


----------



## MisterEnigma

ACupOfTea said:


> Hello! I read that ignoring villagers is the easiest way to make them move, but I haven't had much luck with that. Are there any other quick and effective techniques?



I actually heard the opposite of this, so this is pretty interesting! I heard that villagers are more likely to move when you reach certain levels of friendships with them, people often categorize the levels as 'tiers'. Supposedly, the higher your friendship level is with a villager, the more likely they'll ask to move, as the point of the friendship tier in general is so that after carrying out tasks for them and for improving your relationship, they give you their picture, and by asking to move, this is the game's way of throwing a wrench into the works. Therefore if you ignore villagers, they less likely they'll be to ask, as they'll be lowest on your friendship levels. I'm not sure, I've heard many rumors, so I'd like to see an answer for this myself.


----------



## toxapex

If you can get villagers (like Marshal, in this case) to replace a K.K. Album on display in their house, can they sell it to you like their other unused furniture?


----------



## ACupOfTea

Fawful said:


> I actually heard the opposite of this, so this is pretty interesting! I heard that villagers are more likely to move when you reach certain levels of friendships with them, people often categorize the levels as 'tiers'. Supposedly, the higher your friendship level is with a villager, the more likely they'll ask to move, as the point of the friendship tier in general is so that after carrying out tasks for them and for improving your relationship, they give you their picture, and by asking to move, this is the game's way of throwing a wrench into the works. Therefore if you ignore villagers, they less likely they'll be to ask, as they'll be lowest on your friendship levels. I'm not sure, I've heard many rumors, so I'd like to see an answer for this myself.



Thank you so much! uwu I've heard about this method too, but I forgot about it until now. I'll have to try it on one or two of the villagers I want out. ^-^


----------



## Gizmodo

tokayseye said:


> If you can get villagers (like Marshal, in this case) to replace a K.K. Album on display in their house, can they sell it to you like their other unused furniture?



I've been wondering this  i want Marshal's album


----------



## JellyBeans

ACupOfTea said:


> Thank you so much! uwu I've heard about this method too, but I forgot about it until now. I'll have to try it on one or two of the villagers I want out. ^-^



Both the methods work - You can either ignore the villager on a second character, even when they ping, so they should move out soon.
Or you can talk to them loads, that gets rid of them too.


----------



## Fox-Teeth

I have a question about police station! I know that the police station takes up 3x3 tiles (see this diagram), and you cannot place any patterns on the two spaces in front of the door (shown in this image). My question is: when you put down the fence with Lloid inside when you first start the project, are the two tiles in front of the middle of the fence the two tiles that you won't be able to place patterns on when the police station is built?


----------



## toastia

I ment,
if someone moved in, could another villager move out on that same day? IF they cant, when will they be able to move?


----------



## JellyBeans

Fox-Teeth said:


> I have a question about police station! I know that the police station takes up 3x3 tiles (see this diagram), and you cannot place any patterns on the two spaces in front of the door (shown in this image). My question is: when you put down the fence with Lloid inside when you first start the project, are the two tiles in front of the middle of the fence the two tiles that you won't be able to place patterns on when the police station is built?



Yes, I'll show u a pic if you want clarification (sorry about quality)


----------



## Ras

tokayseye said:


> If you can get villagers (like Marshal, in this case) to replace a K.K. Album on display in their house, can they sell it to you like their other unused furniture?



I've never seen it happen.  Marshal put his Space K.K. in Re-Tail in my town.  I sent him a replacement, but he wouldn't put it back.  I don't think animals can really do anything with songs.  Your best bet would be to just request Space K.K. from K.K.


----------



## kasane

How many fertilizers will work in one day?
Say that I have 10 bags and I buried all of them on different hybrids. Will all of them work or is there a limited number? I have a lot of hybrids in my town but would this have any effect on the growth? And yes, I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance on


----------



## LambdaDelta

This is a bit of a silly question, but its why I'm posting it here instead of its own thread

I recently got the Police Station unlocked and built and



Is this a normal day 1 police station lost and found?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Is this true that the newest villager of your village will not ask (or move?) to move until someone else has moved, and a new villager moved in, no longer making him/her the newest villager anymore?


----------



## Ras

LambdaDelta said:


> Is this a normal day 1 police station lost and found?



Apparently, when you don't have a police station and something (like Redd's Gallery or Katrina's tent) deletes items you have on the ground, they are stored until you get a police station.  My police station didn't have anything like that, but I'm guessing you had a lot of gyroids on the ground that were deleted over time.



Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is this true that the newest villager of your village will not ask (or move?) to move until someone else has moved, and a new villager moved in, no longer making him/her the newest villager anymore?



It's pretty much random, though it seems to be weighted towards villagers who have a high level of friendship with you.  So, it's not impossible for the newest move-in to be the next move-out, but it's more likely to be a villager who you've established a relationship with.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ras said:


> It's pretty much random, though it seems to be weighted towards villagers who have a high level of friendship with you.  So, it's not impossible for the newest move-in to be the next move-out, but it's more likely to be a villager who you've established a relationship with.


Will with my friends their newest villagers along with mine doesn't want to move (my newest villager is 6 months old, and till this day has never asked to move and I have high friendship with him). :/


----------



## LambdaDelta

Ras said:


> Apparently, when you don't have a police station and something (like Redd's Gallery or Katrina's tent) deletes items you have on the ground, they are stored until you get a police station.  My police station didn't have anything like that, but I'm guessing you had a lot of gyroids on the ground that were deleted over time.



Oh yeah, Redd crushed my Gyroids at one point (and had NOTHING worthwhile to sell me at that)... bit surprised it saved them for that long tbh.

Though now I'm wondering where the random apple came in. Guess a villager crushed one when they moved in ages back before I got rid of all my regular apples/apple trees? Who'd want a potentially 2-3+ year-old crushed between dirt and wood apple out of the lost and found anyways?


----------



## Lotus

Why is Gracie Grace's last visit is taking FOREVER?! Is it only me or what...? It's been one whole month now

[PM me the answer if you know]


----------



## TerryMartin

Is the March 3 Event (Festival?) a week long thing or just a day?


----------



## LambdaDelta

its a single day event


----------



## oath2order

TerryMartin said:


> Is the March 3 Event (Festival?) a week long thing or just a day?



Festivale* with an ?.


----------



## pinkx2

Is there an easier methos to make someone specific move out? I'm trying to get a spot for a dreamie, but I have so many villagers I don't wanna move I thought it'd be easier to "select" wich ones I wanna out?


----------



## momayo

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Is this true that the newest villager of your village will not ask (or move?) to move until someone else has moved, and a new villager moved in, no longer making him/her the newest villager anymore?



In my experience, it had been nigh impossible to move out my newest villager! All the other villagers had asked about 5 times already, everyone except the new guy.

However, I do keep reading anecdotes about people whose newest moveins pinged them. It seems that it's possible, but the probability of it happening is a bit slim.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I've never had my newest mover ping me right away I don't think, though I have had them ping me right after another villager moved out and another new one moved in.


----------



## mogyay

how do i breed purple pansies? i thought it was with orange ones, right? but i'm just not getting anywhere with them!
(also this is not really a question as such, but roscoe is in my campsite, anyone know if he is worth recruiting to my town?)


----------



## Kanapachi

mogyay said:


> how do i breed purple pansies? i thought it was with orange ones, right? but i'm just not getting anywhere with them!
> (also this is not really a question as such, but roscoe is in my campsite, anyone know if he is worth recruiting to my town?)



Hybrid Red + Hybrid Red / Yellow


----------



## xkassidy

Does baskets of fruit on the ground count as garbage? *trying to make my town perfect*
& what else does? fossils, gyroids?


----------



## effluo

xkassidy said:


> Does baskets of fruit on the ground count as garbage? *trying to make my town perfect*
> & what else does? fossils, gyroids?



Normal baskets are not trash but perfect fruit is.

Items that are not trash: seashells, mushrooms, flowers, buried: pitfall seeds, un-assessed fossils, and gyroids.

Everything else would be considered trash.


----------



## xkassidy

effluo said:


> Normal baskets are not trash but perfect fruit is.
> 
> Items that are not trash: seashells, mushrooms, flowers, buried: pitfall seeds, un-assessed fossils, and gyroids.
> 
> Everything else would be considered trash.



thank you so much!!


----------



## proddc

can i keep lost items? if i keep them over a day are they mine?


----------



## fizzy

Would anyone care to explain to me how villagers are sold? I have Bam and I learned that he is very popular and I would be interested in selling him but I'm not sure how to accomplish this. Thanks in advance :3


----------



## vodkasmizmar

proddc said:


> can i keep lost items? if i keep them over a day are they mine?



Yep, you can keep lost items after the day has expired. You can do whatever you want with them. Personally, I have two pouches, one item bag, and a book!

- - - Post Merge - - -



fizzy said:


> Would anyone care to explain to me how villagers are sold? I have Bam and I learned that he is very popular and I would be interested in selling him but I'm not sure how to accomplish this. Thanks in advance :3



Ok, first off, a warning: you should always be careful when trading your villagers. Only trade with people who are highly rated or if you are going to be receiving the payment first! (Which is what I always do when selling a villager)

There are a number of ways of selling your villager:
-Auction
-Selling

With an auction, you set a starting bid, a minimum bid, a buyout, and an auction end time with the preferred timezone. Usually auctions are set up a few days ahead of when the villager is in boxes. So an example might be:
Selling Bam
Starting Bid: 2M
Minimum Increase Bid: 500k
Buyout: 15M
End Time: 8PM EST tomorrow

Auctions are good if you know when a villager is going to move out and if it's a popular villager, you'll likely get the buyout you want for it. I would research the prices.

I would recommend selling if you accidentally time traveled too far and the villager is already in boxes - you usually won't have time for a good auction and likely will not get your buyout price. You can set your selling price to a buyout price that you would like and hope for the best.

Now that you've set up the pricing for your villager, you need to have your villager ready to move. To sell a villager, you need that villager in boxes. That is, when you load up the game, Isabelle will tell you "Unfortunately, [this villager] is going to be moving tomorrow." Check their house and sure enough, everything will be packed into boxes. THIS is when the actual transaction happens.

Now, the actual transaction. The buyer must have space available in their town (I would never sell to someone who does not have space because you don't know how long it will take them to get a villager out, you might get their villager from the void and honestly, I just don't have that patience). Anyway, you invite the buyer to your town and they should give you the payment first.

If paying via bells, set up items in Re-Tail with the price. For example, if you sold Bam for 8M bells, then use the Re-Tail slots to set up random items and set their price for 999,999 each. If the payment is made in items or flowers, let them drop the items off first.

Once the payment is given, go to the villager's house. The person should be able to talk to the villager and convince them to come live in their town. The trade is done at this point. You have your money, the person has their villager, everyone goes home happy.


----------



## fizzy

Thank you very much vodkasmizmar! Is there a method for getting villagers to move or is it when they approach you and say they're planning on leaving on the __ of the month?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

No problem Fizzy. There's no real method, you just have to wait for them to tell you they're going to move X day. If it's on your main town and you hold an auction, be prepared to time travel (I don't know if you're for/against it) if you reach the buyout early. Usually buyers who choose buyout want the villager RIGHT NOW or at a set time (3PM PST tomorrow, for example)


----------



## fizzy

If there is a villager camping in your tent are you able to invite another player over to your town and have the camper migrate to the other player's town?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I've heard its possible but VERY rare.

So if you have the space available a better option may just be to recruit them yourself and then allow the other person to pick up once they're in boxes.


----------



## fizzy

Ah, alright thanks λδ ^.^


----------



## mayorvanessa

Is it possible to breed another blue rose from 2 blue roses?
Or does it have to be from 2 "red hybrid" roses?


----------



## LambdaDelta

man I kinda wish you hadn't asked that....

just because I'm silly and want to find that out on my own, but know I'm gonna check thread for answer anyways


----------



## Reese

mayorvanessa said:


> Is it possible to breed another blue rose from 2 blue roses?
> Or does it have to be from 2 "red hybrid" roses?


Yep! All hybrids can spawn their own kind.


----------



## LambdaDelta

except gold roses, but they're special little snowflakes

either way, that makes me glad (especially since how stupidly hard spawning a single hybrid red rose has been for me)


----------



## kookey

I know stringfish can be caught in February in the late afternoon, but does this still apply if my town is already in Spring, ie the snow has melted? Just wanna know if it's worth fishing nonstop in the off chance I get the little fishy before February is over or if it's a waste of time now that the game is out of winter.


----------



## effluo

kookey said:


> I know stringfish can be caught in February in the late afternoon, but does this still apply if my town is already in Spring, ie the snow has melted? Just wanna know if it's worth fishing nonstop in the off chance I get the little fishy before February is over or if it's a waste of time now that the game is out of winter.



You should be able to since it's still February. They will be gone March 1st. Just make sure you are fishing 4pm to 9am.


----------



## kookey

effluo said:


> You should be able to since it's still February. They will be gone March 1st. Just make sure you are fishing 4pm to 9am.



Thank you for your answer!


----------



## toastia

kookey said:


> I know stringfish can be caught in February in the late afternoon, but does this still apply if my town is already in Spring, ie the snow has melted? Just wanna know if it's worth fishing nonstop in the off chance I get the little fishy before February is over or if it's a waste of time now that the game is out of winter.



Nope. You cant get it anymore, I don't think. Check the wiki to make sure I'm right. I think it's a winter only fish. There are some TTers that may TT to winter for a fee, though


----------



## FireNinja1

Prin said:


> Nope. You cant get it anymore, I don't think. Check the wiki to make sure I'm right. I think it's a winter only fish. There are some TTers that may TT to winter for a fee, though



I disagree. The fish go by months, not by what the landscape changes are, if I am correct.


----------



## kookey

Prin said:


> Nope. You cant get it anymore, I don't think. Check the wiki to make sure I'm right. I think it's a winter only fish. There are some TTers that may TT to winter for a fee, though





FireNinja1 said:


> I disagree. The fish go by months, not by what the landscape changes are, if I am correct.



I JUST CAUGHT IT! FYI, in my game it is 2/26 at 10:02pm and the snow is gone.  Anyone else who needs the stringfish: you have only a few days left!


----------



## mayorvanessa

What if one day I had a high turnip price, but I didn't buy any turnips. If I TT back to the last Sunday to buy turnips, and TT again to the day where I got the high turnip price, would it still be the same? Or will the price be different? 
Just curious if it'd work.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I think it'd be a different price.

Going even further, knowing Nintendo I wouldn't be surprised that if you TT'd you'd never get a high turnip selling price for the TT'd dates.


----------



## oath2order

I'd say no, because they're randomly gen'd.


----------



## Gizmodo

How often do villagers try and stop themselves moving out??
Curly is moving on the 2nd
I keep talking to him as i want to do errands to try and get his pic in the letter..

Yesterday he said its 4 day until he moves, and i told him still to go
Today he's said its 3 days until he moves, time went quick, and i told him still to go

Is he going to say tomorrow its 2 days and then the day after 1 day??


----------



## Heisenberg

I have a question. Im about to reset my cycle town for my new permanent town. I have all my dreamies in my current main but will tt to transfer them over for a better map, ect. As soon as. I reset can. I go to my old main and start asking people to move to my new main?


----------



## doe

so like when i finish cycling, the villager shouldnt show up on main street anymore right? and when i do try to get them back, i can get them back from the house plot reset and the campsite??? or do i have to get them from someone elses town.


----------



## JellyBeans

doe said:


> so like when i finish cycling, the villager shouldnt show up on main street anymore right? and when i do try to get them back, i can get them back from the house plot reset and the campsite??? or do i have to get them from someone elses town.



They won't show up on main street, and you can get them back in any way, but I think it'd be a lot faster getting them from someone else.


----------



## Silverwind

What is the minimum space required between houses and PWPs?


----------



## FireNinja1

Silverwind said:


> What is the minimum space required between houses and PWPs?



2 spaces.


----------



## TerryMartin

Is there a easy way of catching a Coelacanth?


----------



## toastia

TerryMartin said:


> Is there a easy way of catching a Coelacanth?



Nope. It's one of the super rare 15,000 fish. Plus, its in the ocean, which menas you'll egt OVER 9000 sea bass before you catch a coelacanth.


----------



## TerryMartin

Ahhh crap...  Thanks

Stupid Sea Basses


----------



## Silverwind

1) Can new a character check whether a villager is in boxes?
2) Can two villagers consider to move at the same time or only one?


----------



## toastia

Silverwind said:


> 1) Can new a character check whether a villager is in boxes?
> 2) Can two villagers consider to move at the same time or only one?



1st question: Yes, they can.
2nd question: Only one at a time can be moving.


----------



## oath2order

TerryMartin said:


> Is there a easy way of catching a Coelacanth?



Throw the Sea Bass you catch into the ocean to appease the Coelacanth gods.


----------



## TerryMartin

Ahh good idea lol..

Also is normal to see a Character fall into a Pitfall seed in the opening of the game but the Pitfall Seed is there once you start playing?


----------



## LambdaDelta

yes

it doesn't save the stuff you see happening on the title screen, so you just get an indication of where it is for the day

also, I always crack up when that happens


----------



## toastia

XD I remember when moe fell in pitfall only to flip up on the next pitfall that I planted myself.


----------



## TerryMartin

xDD Always get me when i see them falling into one that i plant but i feel kinda of bad for laughing at them..

Somebody keeps planting them outside of my house for some reason.


----------



## nekosync

Do villagers always go to bed at the same time as they normally do? Punchy (lazy villager) is up at 2AM!


----------



## tealseer

To get a gold shovel I need to buy 50 cedar saplings right? Well does it count if I buy it in another town?


----------



## Danni_Castelia

Hi! Festivale is starting soon, so I've been trying to get festivale clothing, but every day all I've gotten in the able sisters shop is the Festivale tank. Is this just a coincidence or does this just mean that it's the only festivale clothing i'll get?


----------



## mayorvanessa

tealseer said:


> To get a gold shovel I need to buy 50 cedar saplings right? Well does it count if I buy it in another town?


Nope, tree saplings and fertilizer that you have purchased from another town does not count towards getting the golden axe and shovel. By the way, if you purchase 50 tree saplings, (cedar or regular) you receive the golden axe. To get the golden shovel, you have to purchase 50 fertilizer. 
Hope this helped. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just curious.
Is there a limit of bells that you can deposit into your ABD? Or is it unlimited?


----------



## momayo

nekosync said:


> Do villagers always go to bed at the same time as they normally do? Punchy (lazy villager) is up at 2AM!



It depends! Villagers can't go back in to their houses if you're still outside. For example, if you don't go in Re-tail, or your house, or to the Main Street, and just stay outside all the time, then whichever villager is outside will also remain outside. 



mayorvanessa said:


> Just curious.
> Is there a limit of bells that you can deposit into your ABD? Or is it unlimited?



As far as I know, I haven't heard of anyone reach any kind of ABD limit! Then again, I've never heard of anyone accumulate billions of billions yet


----------



## Ras

momayo said:


> It depends! Villagers can't go back in to their houses if you're still outside. For example, if you don't go in Re-tail, or your house, or to the Main Street, and just stay outside all the time, then whichever villager is outside will also remain outside.



They can.  Like I said, Erik was just south of his house when it changed over to 11pm and he eventually worked his way to his door and went in.  If they are far from their homes when it changes over to their bedtimes, they are pretty much stuck outdoors.  But, they can go inside.  You can even see it on the title screen.  If you closed your 3DS when a villager was in front of their door, and you open it back up after their bedtimes, you will see them going inside their houses.


----------



## Jarrad

What sort of things must I do in order to become "best friends" with an animal?


----------



## mayorvanessa

Jarrad said:


> What sort of things must I do in order to become "best friends" with an animal?


You can do favors for them.
But not fufilling promises I think will decrease your friendship with the villager. If you choose not to do it, it doesn't lower your friendship because you're being honest.
Not sure though.


----------



## toastia

Failing to complete favours doesn't lower your friendship. The villager may be disappointed, but I don't think it lowers friendship. I miss appointments all the time.


----------



## Ras

Some of that's unfair.  Someone will ask for a stringfish, and the game chooses not to generate one that day.  I hope failure in that case doesn't lower friendship.


----------



## mayorvanessa

I have 9 Jacob's ladders in my town at the moment. One hasn't appeared in my town for a really long time, more than a month.
I have a Perfect town rating, (though I admit, I usually dump all my stuff on the ground if I have full pockets XD) but I know they are rare and only appear on cliffs. My question is, to get another one, do I have to have ALL my cliff edges empty? Is there a limit in how many you can get? I haven't got a jacob's ladder in a really long time, what might be my problem here? >.<


----------



## toastia

mayorvanessa said:


> I have 9 Jacob's ladders in my town at the moment. One hasn't appeared in my town for a really long time, more than a month.
> I have a Perfect town rating, (though I admit, I usually dump all my stuff on the ground if I have full pockets XD) but I know they are rare and only appear on cliffs. My question is, to get another one, do I have to have ALL my cliff edges empty? Is there a limit in how many you can get? I haven't got a jacob's ladder in a really long time, what might be my problem here? >.<



For some reason, the more Jacob's ladders that are outside, the less chance of one spawning. Having 9 out is porbably a 1% chance to spawn one. Put the 9 in your storage, they should spawn MUCH more often.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Is it possible to get your villagers to carry an axe if you send them one in the mail?

I want to make my animals psychotic


----------



## JellyBeans

LambdaDelta said:


> Is it possible to get your villagers to carry an axe if you send them one in the mail?
> 
> I want to make my animals psychotic



I dunno, probably not? That would be cool!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Yeah

get them all to carry axes or shovels

WELCOME TO DIE


----------



## Neriifur

Does anyone know when the trees turn pink?


----------



## LambdaDelta

April 1st, I believe


----------



## IndiaHawker

On Tortimer's island, there's a couple of trees with no fruit - is there a point in these, like are there any bugs exclusive to the island that can only be caught on fruitless trees? I want to chop them down, but not if i need them.. And is there any way to replace them? Thanks!


----------



## pinkx2

I feel like resetting my town, but I was wondering how long do I have to wait to invite villagers from other towns? (planning on transfering my dreamies!) so like, do I need to get my 9 villagers first?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Simple Nightmare Scenario:
Chrissy(one of my originals) moved out when I tt'd.  How do I get her back?

Also, does the gold shovel make bell rocks spit out ore like the silver one does?


----------



## mayorvanessa

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Also, does the gold shovel make bell rocks spit out ore like the silver one does?


Nope, only the silver shovel makes the ores appear.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

mayorvanessa said:


> Nope, only the silver shovel makes the ores appear.


drat.  I was worried that was the case.


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, you'll have to kick 16 more villagers out first before you can get her back

then it'd just be as usual: lucky random re-move-in, campsite, streetpass, or getting from someone else's town


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

LambdaDelta said:


> also, you'll have to kick 16 more villagers out first before you can get her back
> 
> then it'd just be as usual: lucky random re-move-in, campsite, streetpass, or getting from someone else's town


so if someone had her in boxes in another town, I still couldn't get her to move in?
oh crud.


----------



## Venn

Why in some people's rule doesn't allow people to talk to their villagers?
What does that to if someone does talk to them?


----------



## Xanarcah

Venice said:


> Why in some people's rule doesn't allow people to talk to their villagers?
> What does that to if someone does talk to them?



The villager will keep bringing up the visitor who talked to them in conversations for a looooong time, months and months. About how so and so is a great pro listener or such and such was a bit of a hometown hero. A lot of people find that really annoying, especially if the person who talked to them was just someone random they did a trade with once and they don't remember who it was.


----------



## tealseer

mayorvanessa said:


> Nope, tree saplings and fertilizer that you have purchased from another town does not count towards getting the golden axe and shovel. By the way, if you purchase 50 tree saplings, (cedar or regular) you receive the golden axe. To get the golden shovel, you have to purchase 50 fertilizer.
> Hope this helped.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -


Thank you!! I think that's what I meant I just want a golden tool haha. Well I guess I have like 40 days to go then *sweat drop* and I still can't buy fertilizer ... (Don't have TT emporium) thank you again!


----------



## kasane

How many fertilizers can work in one day?
Like if I bury 5 of them, would all 5 spawn a new hybrid?


----------



## mayorvanessa

So I TT-ed back 6 hours in the afternoon so I could buy my turnips. I'd like to TT back to the normal time but I know they'll rot. Would it work if I dropped them off in a friend's town, come back to my town, TT to the normal day, and come back to their town to pick up my turnips? Would it work?


----------



## JellyBeans

mayorvanessa said:


> So I TT-ed back 6 hours in the afternoon so I could buy my turnips. I'd like to TT back to the normal time but I know they'll rot. Would it work if I dropped them off in a friend's town, come back to my town, TT to the normal day, and come back to their town to pick up my turnips? Would it work?


If you TT forward turnips don't rot. I know from personal experience. But if you were to drop them off at a friends town and pick them back up, yes, it would still work.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Xanarcah said:


> The villager will keep bringing up the visitor who talked to them in conversations for a looooong time, months and months. About how so and so is a great pro listener or such and such was a bit of a hometown hero. A lot of people find that really annoying, especially if the person who talked to them was just someone random they did a trade with once and they don't remember who it was.



and yet people complain about lack of dialogue variety?

jeez, pick a side people


----------



## Gizmodo

LambdaDelta said:


> and yet people complain about lack of dialogue variety?
> 
> jeez, pick a side people



Uhm but them talking about the same person in the same way 24/7 is lack of dialogue variety..


----------



## LambdaDelta

its still more dialogue variety than there is now

and if it saves a certain number of people to talk about than its even more than that


----------



## LambdaDelta

can you plant bushes right next to the concrete for major buildings, or does it function like houses/PWP/buildings/cliffs/river where it has to be a space away still?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Lost Chrissy and now Olivia is in boxes without telling me.  Can I get her to stay or do I need someone to hold her for me?



LambdaDelta said:


> can you plant bushes right next to the concrete for major buildings, or does it function like houses/PWP/buildings/cliffs/river where it has to be a space away still?


same as the everything else. needs to be one square away.
the only things a bush can be planted right next to are trees and other bushes.


----------



## Emilia

As soon as they are in boxes you can't save them anymore, you need someone to hold her for you ._.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Emilia said:


> As soon as they are in boxes you can't save them anymore, you need someone to hold her for you ._.


double crud.
and I can't just TT back a day and convince her, correct?


----------



## LeilaChan

Is Katie's visits on a schedule or is it randomly generated?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

FrozenElsa said:


> Is Katie's visits on a schedule or is it randomly generated?


like the other visitors, it's random


----------



## LambdaDelta

Yukari Yakumo said:


> double crud.
> and I can't just TT back a day and convince her, correct?



no, TTing backkwards no matter how far=1 day forward

this should also be noted if a villager gives you a move date and you want to give them to someone

like lets say they move on the 7th, and you TT back a day for whatever reason, then their new in-boxes date would be the 6th


----------



## LeilaChan

Yukari Yakumo said:


> like the other visitors, it's random


Okay thanks


----------



## mogyay

please someone help. i am just not getting purple pansy breeding at all. all the searches i have done seem to have lots of different methods with varying success.

so please explain as if i am 5.

right now i am doing the following: blue pansies with orange pansies, is this correct? the orange pansies i got by breeding some normal yellow and red. i keep hearing about hybird red pansies but i don't even know what that means sigh~

please help ;_; </3


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

mogyay said:


> please someone help. i am just not getting purple pansy breeding at all. all the searches i have done seem to have lots of different methods with varying success.
> 
> so please explain as if i am 5.
> 
> right now i am doing the following: blue pansies with orange pansies, is this correct? the orange pansies i got by breeding some normal yellow and red. i keep hearing about hybird red pansies but i don't even know what that means sigh~
> 
> please help ;_; </3


hybrid reds are reds that spawn from hybrid parents;  i.e. from a blue and an orange(some also think you can get them from blue and red or orange and red).
there is NO way to tell if it is a hybrid red.  it's something only the game knows.
from there, you breed 2 hybrid reds and you might eventually get a purple(even when they are hybrid reds it can still take forever).
the same principle works with getting blue roses.
in both cases, it's easiest just to get the final product by using others, rather than rely on the hybrid reds; i.e. once you get 2 purple pansies, ditch the h. reds and just breed the purples.


----------



## mogyay

ok thank you so much! the good thing then is i am using orange and a blue so i will just collect the reds i get from that and hope for the best  yeah haha i should probably just buy some and breed them from there, this is getting so stressful!

on that note though, does that work with every flower? i mean, for example getting pink pansies or pink roses? is it always easier just to breed them with both pink flowers rather than say a white or a red flower?


thank you <3


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

mogyay said:


> ok thank you so much! the good thing then is i am using orange and a blue so i will just collect the reds i get from that and hope for the best  yeah haha i should probably just buy some and breed them from there, this is getting so stressful!
> 
> on that note though, does that work with every flower? i mean, for example getting pink pansies or pink roses? is it always easier just to breed them with both pink flowers rather than say a white or a red flower?
> 
> 
> thank you <3


it seems to work for most of them.  I've had luck with all but pink tulips.

Just remember that they might still spit out regular flowers(pink+pink give you a white, etc.), but Jacobs Ladders help a lot.


----------



## Ras

LambdaDelta said:


> can you plant bushes right next to the concrete for major buildings, or does it function like houses/PWP/buildings/cliffs/river where it has to be a space away still?



You can. I have bushes along the front of Re-Tail and some along the flagstones outside city hall. You just can't go up too close to the building.


----------



## LambdaDelta

what about the very upper area where the train tracks run by?

can you plant there, or does the game treat it as a "cliff"


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

LambdaDelta said:


> what about the very upper area where the train tracks run by?
> 
> can you plant there, or does the game treat it as a "cliff"


no, it still doesn't let you.
the rule is that trees need one free space on every side, except if it's a bush, while bushes also need a free space on all sides except for other bushes and trees.
it's to make sure you can't make a wall against villagers and players without shovels.


----------



## Aesthetic

Can you donate bugs/fish to other players' museums?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Netflix said:


> Can you donate bugs/fish to other players' museums?



You know, I wonder how many have tried.


----------



## Ras

You cain't. I have tried.


----------



## LeilaChan

What is the Maximum amount of bells you can own?


----------



## Xanarcah

FrozenElsa said:


> What is the Maximum amount of bells you can own?



I'm pretty sure the limit is 999,999,999.


----------



## Silverwind

Is there such a thing as certain personalities of villagers being able to move into a designated plot more easily as compared to others? Or all house plots are completely random?


----------



## LambdaDelta

all random all the time


----------



## Sidewalk

If i buried a pitfall seed some where and a villager fall inside,  does it count against me? 

Molly is a pitfall seed magnet -.-"


----------



## Silverwind

Can weeds (and other stuff like fossils and gyroids) show up underneath paths?


----------



## Darumy

I apologize if this question has already been answered, I only checked through briefly/in a bit of a rush!


I have 8 villagers that are moved in and settled in my town currently. I got Cube (who would be my 9th villager) through the campsite a few days earlier, and today, was plot resetting for him when I got Lolly in the campsite on one reset. I want both villagers, so:

1.) Is it possible to convince Lolly to stay?
2.) If so, will they override each other? (e.g., Lolly agrees to move in and cancels out Cube's move-in)


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Silverwind said:


> Can weeds (and other stuff like fossils and gyroids) show up underneath paths?


no; plots stop everything but grass deterioration.
you also can't drop stuff on a path from the menu, and items that fall onto a path will bounce to the nearest non-path square or vanish.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silverwind said:


> Can weeds (and other stuff like fossils and gyroids) show up underneath paths?



I'm pretty sure they can't. o: Putting down paths limits where gyroids/fossils can spawn. 



Darumy said:


> I apologize if this question has already been answered, I only checked through briefly/in a bit of a rush!
> 
> 
> I have 8 villagers that are moved in and settled in my town currently. I got Cube (who would be my 9th villager) through the campsite a few days earlier, and today, was plot resetting for him when I got Lolly in the campsite on one reset. I want both villagers, so:
> 
> 1.) Is it possible to convince Lolly to stay?
> 2.) If so, will they override each other? (e.g., Lolly agrees to move in and cancels out Cube's move-in)
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



If you're plot resetting for Cube, that means every time you make a new chaaracter, his plot is in a different place around town, right? If his plot is in town, you can safely invite Lolly to move in. Her movein might be delayed by a day or two (while Cube puts his house up), but she'll come eventually. 

Villagers cancelling each other out happens when you invite a second villager before the first has put their plot down. If the first one has a plot, then the second will come.


----------



## mogyay

hi, i was just wondering when it is safe to trade/pick up a villager when you have voided a villager of your own and you don't want them appearing in their town? 

uh, also i tt'd forward quite a bit trying to get someone to move (about a week) and in that time the shop is being remodeled, on the notice board it says it will be ready on the 12th, will i have to now wait a week for it to open?


----------



## toastia

mogyay said:


> hi, i was just wondering when it is safe to trade/pick up a villager when you have voided a villager of your own and you don't want them appearing in their town?



there's always a chance, no way to get around it


----------



## mogyay

seriously ;_; oh no, someone is going to hate me if they get hopper that's for sure, i'll wait a week and hopefully that might improve my chances or something, thanks for replying!


----------



## Ras

Visit a town with 10 villagers.  That tends to empty out your void pool (the game tries to send Hopper, fails, and he's gone).


----------



## Sidewalk

Will the items that the villager like be on sale during their birthday?


----------



## Dev

Can villagers that have moved out once be moved in again through the villager reset trick (i.e. creating a new character / restarting if you don't like the villager that shows up) as long as 16 characters have cycled through? For reference, I had Stitches move out and am hoping I won't have to buy him again. @w@ Thanks for any help!


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Sidewalk said:


> Will the items that the villager like be on sale during their birthday?



No, items on sale will be randomed. If you have a villager with a birthday coming up, plan ahead!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Dev said:


> Can villagers that have moved out once be moved in again through the villager reset trick (i.e. creating a new character / restarting if you don't like the villager that shows up) as long as 16 characters have cycled through? For reference, I had Stitches move out and am hoping I won't have to buy him again. @w@ Thanks for any help!


If it's a new town, then yes you can get them again, but you don't need to cycle 16.
If your old town is gone, nothing done there matters.


----------



## Dev

No the town that they were on wasn't deleted or anything, it's the same town. I guess I phrased that poorly - after a villager has already lived in your town, and 16 villagers have cycled out after them, is it possible to get them again in your own town, like through a random move-in or the campsite? Or would you have to get it from another game, like buying them or through spotpass? Sorry for the confusion there! x)


----------



## dreamysnowx

Silly question but, when Marshal asks for me to catch him a fish or bug, and I catch it for him and give it to him, will he display it in his house? ;-; can I get him fish/bugs without him displaying it?

I don't want him displaying those bugs and fishes since his house is in it's original condition and I have no intentions of tainting that mint condition .. ;-; </3


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Dev said:


> No the town that they were on wasn't deleted or anything, it's the same town. I guess I phrased that poorly - after a villager has already lived in your town, and 16 villagers have cycled out after them, is it possible to get them again in your own town, like through a random move-in or the campsite? Or would you have to get it from another game, like buying them or through spotpass? Sorry for the confusion there! x)


Once you've cycled through the required 16 you can get them in any fashion.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

How big is the picnic blanket pwp? According to this site http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects it's 3x3, but when I visit DA with the pwp, it looks like it's only 2x3


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

vodkasmizmar said:


> How big is the picnic blanket pwp? According to this site http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects it's 3x3, but when I visit DA with the pwp, it looks like it's only 2x3


it takes up 6 squares; one for each chair and two squares in front of them.


----------



## Dev

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Once you've cycled through the required 16 you can get them in any fashion.



Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Ras

dreamysnowx said:


> Silly question but, when Marshal asks for me to catch him a fish or bug, and I catch it for him and give it to him, will he display it in his house? ;-; can I get him fish/bugs without him displaying it?
> 
> I don't want him displaying those bugs and fishes since his house is in it's original condition and I have no intentions of tainting that mint condition .. ;-; </3



He will almost always display them, if not always.  You can give him tabletop fish like the sea horse or sea butterfly, but that'll probably replace Space K.K. and I don't think he'll ever ever put that back.  If you send a record, they'll appreciate it but can't do anything with it.  So, you'll have to just not give him fish or bugs.  But, there's not much you can do to keep their houses completely mint.  They get it into their minds to change stuff out whether you want them to or not.  Beau put up one of his mountain standees today and put nothing in its place.  I've sent it back to him.

Marshal in my town put his Space K.K. up in Re-Tail without my giving him anything.  Like I said, keeping it mint is a tough, almost impossible task.


----------



## Sidewalk

vodkasmizmar said:


> No, items on sale will be randomed. If you have a villager with a birthday coming up, plan ahead!



Thanks!


----------



## KarlaKGB

I always just accept fish/bug requests then ignore them. I think simply accepting them gets you some +FP, and you won't lose if you fail to deliver.


----------



## rndrn

What is everyone who is online's turnip price?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I came across my villagers telling something I don't understand until now. They said the more I streetpass the more Retail pay? What does that mean?? Erm I don't know probably cause I rarely streetpass...


----------



## mogyay

i think if it's a day you streetpass a lot of people (more than 5 i think?) there are more items on premium (instead of the usual one) i don't think reese pays more for all items or anything like that unfortunately (like a 20% better sell price or something)


----------



## Xanarcah

sn0wxyuki said:


> I came across my villagers telling something I don't understand until now. They said the more I streetpass the more Retail pay? What does that mean?? Erm I don't know probably cause I rarely streetpass...



If you streetpass a lot of people in a single day, additional items get added to the Premium Items board. I've had like, 8 items listed there before.


----------



## Sidewalk

KarlaKGB said:


> I always just accept fish/bug requests then ignore them. I think simply accepting them gets you some +FP, and you won't lose if you fail to deliver.



I remember reading if u accept a villager request and didn't fulfill them,  it will add to the negative of the friendship ladder.
Its better to reject than didn't do.


----------



## janedoe

What kind of QR designs on display at the Able Sisters' shop will the villagers wear?  I know they won't wear the dresses you put on display, but will they wear long-sleeved or tank-top styled shirt you make and put on display for the villagers to put on?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

janedoe said:


> What kind of QR designs on display at the Able Sisters' shop will the villagers wear?  I know they won't wear the dresses you put on display, but will they wear long-sleeved or tank-top styled shirt you make and put on display for the villagers to put on?



I know they wear my short sleeve and sleeveless design =D


----------



## dreamysnowx

Ras said:


> He will almost always display them, if not always.  You can give him tabletop fish like the sea horse or sea butterfly, but that'll probably replace Space K.K. and I don't think he'll ever ever put that back.  If you send a record, they'll appreciate it but can't do anything with it.  So, you'll have to just not give him fish or bugs.  But, there's not much you can do to keep their houses completely mint.  They get it into their minds to change stuff out whether you want them to or not.  Beau put up one of his mountain standees today and put nothing in its place.  I've sent it back to him.
> 
> Marshal in my town put his Space K.K. up in Re-Tail without my giving him anything.  Like I said, keeping it mint is a tough, almost impossible task.



oh okay, thank you! c: <3

ANOTHER QUESTION:
Is there ways to make your villagers not wear those ugly duck designs etc displayed at able sisters? I know I'll have to put up my own designs, but I don't want villagers wearing my ugly designs ;-;


----------



## Ras

You can put it up as a hat or something else.


----------



## nos0ul

Hey, so I'm new to the site and not sure where to post my question so I hope someone on this thread can help me out. I've been playing ACNL for a few months now and recently I've been doing the villager reset trick. Where you make a new character, scope out the town, reset if you don't like the location of a plot, etc. The first 4 times I didn't like the locations of the plots so I reset. and for the past 3 tries no plots have appeared. Should I continue trying to reset? Or should I save the side character and then delete and try again tomorrow? I'm just not sure what to do.

Sorry if this is a dumb question or if I should put it elsewhere, but thanks to anyone who can help me out ~


----------



## Ras

I assume you just recently got down to 8 villagers.  The game will randomly try to give you a plot over the next several days.  If you kept going tonight, there would sometimes be a plot and sometimes not.  But, I know that if you go far enough into the future, the game will insist on putting down a plot and you'll see one every time you go in.  So, if you're tired of it for the day, just remember to save as a new character so you don't risk going in and getting a plot you didn't want.  Your odds of seeing a plot will increase every day, so it should be easier tomorrow, even easier the next day, etc.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Will running on top of four leaf clover make them die like flower?


----------



## Aetherinne

sn0wxyuki said:


> Will running on top of four leaf clover make them die like flower?


Nope. I tried this, so yeah. Nope.


----------



## Sidewalk

What time does the villager birthday party ends?
Today is Molly birthday.


----------



## effluo

Sidewalk said:


> What time does the villager birthday party ends?
> Today is Molly birthday.



It last the whole day I believe.


----------



## Saranghae

Okay so in my town there's a fishing tourney going on and Static told me that Goldie is thinking about moving. Will she ping me even though its an event day? How do I get her to ping me without TTing to the next day (really worried about her leaving)?


----------



## Campy

Saranghae said:


> Okay so in my town there's a fishing tourney going on and Static told me that Goldie is thinking about moving. Will she ping me even though its an event day? How do I get her to ping me without TTing to the next day (really worried about her leaving)?


Just wait 'til the tourney is over. After the ceremony, I believe everyone will say one thing about the tourney (like congrats if you won) before returning to their normal conversations. If Goldie doesn't ping you directly, just save and quit, start your game up again and walk up to Goldie. She'll ping.


----------



## Ras

Can you get new PWP requests when you have 30 PWPs and can't build a new one?


----------



## Ras

Will villagers sit on the picnic bench chairs?  What about the chair sculpture?


----------



## FireNinja1

Ras said:


> Will villagers sit on the picnic bench chairs?  What about the chair sculpture?



I'm not so sure about the first one, but I think the second one is a yes.


----------



## dreamysnowx

Ras said:


> You can put it up as a hat or something else.



how do you put it as a hat? Wait, are you saying put my designs up as a hat? ;-;


----------



## sn0wxyuki

dreamysnowx said:


> how do you put it as a hat? Wait, are you saying put my designs up as a hat? ;-;



If you wanna avoid villager wearing it xD Any custom design can be hat, umbrella, shirt and so except pros design that already set the shape =x

- - - Post Merge - - -

Will villager change their music in their house if I send them one by mail?


----------



## Mariah

sn0wxyuki said:


> If you wanna avoid villager wearing it xD Any custom design can be hat, umbrella, shirt and so except pros design that already set the shape =x
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Will villager change their music in their house if I send them one by mail?


 There is a small chance they will. It's like with shirts. Sometimes they'll use them, sometimes they won't.


I haven't been able to play New Leaf for a couple of weeks. What are the consequences that will happen if time travel back to the last day I played and play every day to the current day until I catch up?


----------



## TerryMartin

Will it count as TT if you adjust your 3DS for Daylight saving time?


----------



## Krissi2197

TerryMartin said:


> Will it count as TT if you adjust your 3DS for Daylight saving time?



It should adjust itself. I don't think it counts.


----------



## FireNinja1

Krissi2197 said:


> It should adjust itself. I don't think it counts.


I don't think it does. My DSi doesn't adjust, I don't think so.

Anyway, if that's the case, set it back one hour on the internal clock. If you have turnips, do it, but wait at least one hour before playing again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> There is a small chance they will. It's like with shirts. Sometimes they'll use them, sometimes they won't.
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to play New Leaf for a couple of weeks. What are the consequences that will happen if time travel back to the last day I played and play every day to the current day until I catch up?


Nothing. No consequences.


----------



## Mariah

FireNinja1 said:


> Nothing. No consequences.


Do I change my system clock and my game clock or just my game clock?


----------



## FireNinja1

Mariah said:


> Do I change my system clock and my game clock or just my game clock?



Just the game clock. If you do system, it'll still work, but you're changing one clock for nothing.


----------



## locker

So in my second town I did the tent reset thing,and after trying so many times I found cube.So I finally got him to agree to move in,then I saved and quit and time traveled to the next day and he is still in the tent,so i went ahead another day and he is still in there.Is is stuck in limbo?


----------



## CR33P

Will two gold roses still breed another black rose? or do they not breed if they become gold ._.


----------



## Krissi2197

creepysheepy said:


> Will two gold roses still breed another black rose? or do they not breed if they become gold ._.



I think they may just breed Yellow Roses.


----------



## effluo

creepysheepy said:


> Will two gold roses still breed another black rose? or do they not breed if they become gold ._.



Gold roses do not breed unfortunately.


----------



## CR33P

effluo said:


> Gold roses do not breed unfortunately.



dang it turned all my black roses into gold.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Is there a way to be notified when you're quoted on this forum? I know you can subscribe to a thread, but that will notify you if it gets ANY response, not necessarily to your own post, right?


----------



## suede

Pipsqueak said:


> Is there a way to be notified when you're quoted on this forum? I know you can subscribe to a thread, but that will notify you if it gets ANY response, not necessarily to your own post, right?



Asked this myself a while ago, and no there is not (would be better to ask in the bell tree HQ place btw).

--------

Anyone know exactly how close to your house you can place a PWP? Haven't been able to check yet since I deleted my old town, but yeah.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

So time travelling can spoil turnip. Which do? Travel backward (I know this will) and travel forward (will it too?) I just bough 10 turnip but lazy to wait it pass Sunday and rot so I can catch a fly, so I want to know how can time travel affect it? Will it have to be pass 6am in the TT or it works on the same day as long as I ever touch the clock?

- - - Post Merge - - -



suede said:


> Anyone know exactly how close to your house you can place a PWP? Haven't been able to check yet since I deleted my old town, but yeah.




Here you go! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-buildings-guide-(from-japanese-guide!-*wow*)

Hopefully it helps =)


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Another question,

If I go to island and go tour (alone) and during my tour the other person on the island dc/flick switch, will me, who in the tour affected?


----------



## Mariah

sn0wxyuki said:


> Another question,
> 
> If I go to island and go tour (alone) and during my tour the other person on the island dc/flick switch, will me, who in the tour affected?


 Your question doesn't really make sense but once you're on a tour alone, your contact with the other person is gone and nothing they do can affect you.


----------



## ACupOfTea

What is the most effective and fast way to earn bells? I just reset my town and I haven't started to upgrade my house yet. I'd like to start saving up though.


----------



## effluo

ACupOfTea said:


> What is the most effective and fast way to earn bells? I just reset my town and I haven't started to upgrade my house yet. I'd like to start saving up though.



Aside from hunting sharks and beetles on the island..
Most people play the stalk market. Buy a few hundred turnips then find someone with a high turnip price at retail and sell.


----------



## olivetree123

What items definitely don't count against your town rating if you leave them on the ground? (mushrooms, fruits, four leaf clovers..?)


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Woppps~

Is it possible to create special stump at my island? I want mushroom grow there =x


----------



## oath2order

sn0wxyuki said:


> Woppps~
> 
> Is it possible to create special stump at my island? I want mushroom grow there =x



It is impossible.


----------



## effluo

olivetree123 said:


> What items definitely don't count against your town rating if you leave them on the ground? (mushrooms, fruits, four leaf clovers..?)



Items that don't count as trash: mushrooms, clovers, non-perfect fruit(perfect fruit is trash), seashells (on the beach), buried gyroids, buried unasessed fossils, flowers


----------



## Nooblord

I completed my museum but didn't get anything for it. Does it appear in the gift shop or something?
Also, how do void villagers work? In Wild World I got villagers from towns I've never been to and from people I've never added. In NL I think I got a villager from a friend's town once since June 9.
Do you have to be friends to get a void villager that come with letters/catchphrases from their previous town?
I really liked reading the letters complete strangers sent to their villagers, but it doesn't seem like that happens in this game.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Nooblord said:


> I completed my museum but didn't get anything for it. Does it appear in the gift shop or something?
> Also, how do void villagers work? In Wild World I got villagers from towns I've never been to and from people I've never added. In NL I think I got a villager from a friend's town once since June 9.
> Do you have to be friends to get a void villager that come with letters/catchphrases from their previous town?
> I really liked reading the letters complete strangers sent to their villagers, but it doesn't seem like that happens in this game.




If you complete the museum, you have a chance of getting the museum model as one of the items for sale. Just keep checking back everyday!

You can get a villager from someone's void if you streetpass them, have them visit your town, you visit their town, or if you meet them on Club Tortimer. They will come with the catchphrase, house, and clothing from the previous mayor and will occasionally sing the old town's tune. They will not show you any letters from the previous town, though.


----------



## IndiaHawker

I'm thinking of trying to make my own signature, with my dreamies in and stuff.. I really want to use those cute pixel animals that most people seem to have in theirs, where do i get them from? And do i have to put credit? Thanks in advance! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

sn0wxyuki - it's definitely possible, i have one on my island! Not sure if mushrooms will grow on the island or not though, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Gizmodo

Rolf is moving out my town by accident ;__;
he is being held, and one day will be back in my town ^^
just wondering, when he returns will he mention that he once lived in the town etc? or will it just be like a new introducatory.. (he will be the same rolf)


----------



## Ras

He will only mention the town he is being held in.  He won't remember being in your town.  But, if you go over to that town and continue your relationship with him over there, he'll at least know you when he moves in.


----------



## monochrom3

This may sound silly, but can you breed gold roses?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

IndiaHawker said:


> I'm thinking of trying to make my own signature, with my dreamies in and stuff.. I really want to use those cute pixel animals that most people seem to have in theirs, where do i get them from? And do i have to put credit? Thanks in advance!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> sn0wxyuki - it's definitely possible, i have one on my island! Not sure if mushrooms will grow on the island or not though, can anyone confirm?



Yay thank you so much! and here's the link http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54852487291/animal-crossing-sprites-masterpost

You can use photoshop to edit and put in, or just go get someone from museum to design it for you xD


----------



## louise23

hi i have got 2 spaces in my town for villages been looking on here, is it only one per day to ask someone to move in from another town


----------



## FireNinja1

louise23 said:


> hi i have got 2 spaces in my town for villages been looking on here, is it only one per day to ask someone to move in from another town


Unless to you want one of the villagers to go into the deep void of nothingness, then yes, one per day.


----------



## Gizmodo

Ras said:


> He will only mention the town he is being held in.  He won't remember being in your town.  But, if you go over to that town and continue your relationship with him over there, he'll at least know you when he moves in.



So is the friendship and everything reset back to 0? thats so silly -.-


----------



## Splinter

Am I going to have to remove a couple of bridges in order to get the other styles requested? I know they won't request any bridges if you already have 3 because I've had this town since last June with 3 bridges and those are the only things I never got a request for. I'm just wondering if I need to remove one or two.


----------



## effluo

monochrom3 said:


> This may sound silly, but can you breed gold roses?



Gold roses do not breed unfortunately. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Splinter said:


> Am I going to have to remove a couple of bridges in order to get the other styles requested? I know they won't request any bridges if you already have 3 because I've had this town since last June with 3 bridges and those are the only things I never got a request for. I'm just wondering if I need to remove one or two.



You just need to remove one. They won't request a new bridge when you already have 3.


----------



## junedays

I have a villager in my campsite that I noticed someone wants. I don't have room to move them in right now, though. Can I invite this person to my town and let them try to convince the camper to move to their town? Or does the game only allow campers to move into the town they're camping in?


----------



## Ras

Campers will only move into the town in which they are camping.


----------



## junedays

Ras said:


> Campers will only move into the town in which they are camping.



Darn. Thanks for answering!


----------



## ItsSarahxo

How long does it take for Club LOL to appear? I go outside of the door to where it should be, and Dr. Shrunk already showed up and said he would build it, but it hasn't shown up yet.


----------



## suede

ItsSarahxo said:


> How long does it take for Club LOL to appear? I go outside of the door to where it should be, and Dr. Shrunk already showed up and said he would build it, but it hasn't shown up yet.



5 days after signatures it opens (i think).


----------



## nammy

This is more a 3DS problem than a NL problem, I think... anyway...

How come it won't let me take anymore pictures? I'm pretty sure I removed them all off the SD card  But when I try, it still says it's full...


----------



## oath2order

nammy said:


> This is more a 3DS problem than a NL problem, I think... anyway...
> 
> How come it won't let me take anymore pictures? I'm pretty sure I removed them all off the SD card  But when I try, it still says it's full...



How did you remove them? Did you open the SD card in your computer? If so, then did you just drag them away? Double check the camera app on the 3DS to see if they're still there.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

(cross posting this cuz i really need help >_<)

i've been dreading trying my hand at destroying/rebuilding a bridge that Flora decided to move close to. I just can't be sure if when i destroy the bridge, that i'll be able to build another in the same spot, and i NEED it to go in the exact same area 

#####\\\\\\\\######
#### //||||||\\#XXX#
####//|||||||##XXX#
####|||||||//###X##
####====#######
####====#######
###//||||||\\######
###||||||||||######

//||||||\\ = river
=== = bridge
### = land
XXX = Flora's house

(a crudely colored version for the imaginatively impaired ^^;; pls pardon the horrible highlighter coloring haha)



as you can (hopefully) see, Flora's house is 3 spaces away, with the extra space for her door one space up  from the path of the bridge. If I were to destroy the bridge, do any of you think (based on the guide up above) if I'd be able to rebuild it??

*edit:* ugh the text-map isn't exact, so i'll post a screenshot :X


----------



## suede

When ignoring villagers to get them to move, do they ping you for other things too? Like if you just say hi when they move in, and then ignore them for two weeks, will they ping you for favors or something? If they do, how do I know when to actually reply to them?


----------



## Espers

I wanted to ask about taking a break from the game. I told a villager not to move today and save and quit right after. Is it true that I can now safely stop playing the game for an extended period of time without worrying about a villagers moving?


----------



## Ras

Yeah. The game decides at the start of a day if someone is moving. You stopped them, so as long as you don't let tomorrow start up, you could break for ten years if you wanted to. To be safe, mark down somewhere the last date and time you played. When you decide to play again, go in as a new character and make sure everyone's there. If not, go back to the last time you played, stop the missing villager, and move on. But, that's just a precaution that shouldn't be necessary. I once stopped a mover and then jumped ahead two years with a new character just to test it, and everyone was there. You will be better off if you have the beautiful ordinance.

- - - Post Merge - - -



yourlilemogirl said:


> (cross posting this cuz i really need help >_<)
> 
> i've been dreading trying my hand at destroying/rebuilding a bridge that Flora decided to move close to. I just can't be sure if when i destroy the bridge, that i'll be able to build another in the same spot, and i NEED it to go in the exact same area
> 
> #####\\\\\\\\######
> #### //||||||\\#XXX#
> ####//|||||||##XXX#
> ####|||||||//###X##
> ####====#######
> ####====#######
> ###//||||||\\######
> ###||||||||||######
> 
> //||||||\\ = river
> === = bridge
> ### = land
> XXX = Flora's house
> 
> (a crudely colored version for the imaginatively impaired ^^;; pls pardon the horrible highlighter coloring haha)
> View attachment 32664
> 
> as you can (hopefully) see, Flora's house is 3 spaces away, with the extra space for her door one space up  from the path of the bridge. If I were to destroy the bridge, do any of you think (based on the guide up above) if I'd be able to rebuild it??
> 
> *edit:* ugh the text-map isn't exact, so i'll post a screenshot :X
> View attachment 32665



I'm on my phone, so sorry for fully quoting. According to a guide I saw, you will not be able to rebuild there.  The restricted space is one square up from the bridge and four squares over.  Flora's door space is in the fourth spot, so that's trouble. If you have a working bridge there, I would just not worry about it not being your favored style.  Because, I think you'll be sad if you demolish it.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Ras said:


> I'm on my phone, so sorry for fully quoting. According to a guide I saw, you will not be able to rebuild there.  The restricted space is one square up from the bridge and four squares over.  Flora's door space is in the fourth spot, so that's trouble. If you have a working bridge there, I would just not worry about it not being your favored style.  Because, I think you'll be sad if you demolish it.



I was worried about that :[ well poo...
Thanks for letting me know though!


----------



## Espers

Ras said:


> Yeah. The game decides at the start of a day if someone is moving. You stopped them, so as long as you don't let tomorrow start up, you could break for ten years if you wanted to. To be safe, mark down somewhere the last date and time you played. When you decide to play again, go in as a new character and make sure everyone's there. If not, go back to the last time you played, stop the missing villager, and move on. But, that's just a precaution that shouldn't be necessary. I once stopped a mover and then jumped ahead two years with a new character just to test it, and everyone was there. You will be better off if you have the beautiful ordinance.


Ok thanks for the reassurance! I do have the beautiful ordinance enacted so no worries there. Now I can start playing my new games without worry.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I saw people asking to buy post office paper, redd gallery and so~ How do get those paper? Police station?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

No. They are unorderable and a villager has to send it to you  in the mail as a gift.  They count towards your catalog badge .


----------



## SliceAndDice

I have a question about the _Char_. Is he where the waterfall meets the ocean or upstream on the waterfall that comes down from the mountain? I'm really having zero luck on boths spots so far. -_- Nasty fish.


----------



## R3i

if a villager moves out/is voided can they return? (ie campsite, bringing them from a friend's village)


----------



## Ras

R3i said:


> if a villager moves out/is voided can they return? (ie campsite, bringing them from a friend's village)



You have to have 16 villagers move out before they can come back.  That removes them from the game's villager cache and lets them return.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SliceAndDice said:


> I have a question about the _Char_. Is he where the waterfall meets the ocean or upstream on the waterfall that comes down from the mountain? I'm really having zero luck on boths spots so far. -_- Nasty fish.



I'm pretty sure I got it from the mountain waterfall while on a non-fishing tour.  I wasn't aware they were in season until Bruce asked for one, and I'm having no luck right now.  A poster on gamefaqs suggested letting your line fall over the waterfall into the ocean pool, so I guess they can be found there.  If someone knows for sure, I hope they'll answer.


----------



## junedays

Yesterday, Fauna pinged me to move on the 18th. Today, Eugene pinged me to move on the 19th. I didn't know villagers could do that.. is Fauna still moving out? Will Fauna be in boxes on the 18th and Eugene in boxes on the 19th?

Fauna just pinged to tell me she's not moving.


----------



## mogyay

do villagers pinging to move necessarily mean anything? rosie has been pinging me every 3-4 days and i'm getting offended, i talk to her multiple times a day and usually fulfill her requests. and she can't be asking to leave because we are such good friends as she's only been in my town for maybe a 2 weeks.

hurt ;_;


----------



## effluo

mogyay said:


> do villagers pinging to move necessarily mean anything? rosie has been pinging me every 3-4 days and i'm getting offended, i talk to her multiple times a day and usually fulfill her requests. and she can't be asking to leave because we are such good friends as she's only been in my town for maybe a 2 weeks.
> 
> hurt ;_;



It doesn't really mean anything. I've noticed villagers with a high friendship ask to move more often since they are more happy and content with your friendship to leave on a high note. Do you talk to Rosie the most?


----------



## Ras

SliceAndDice said:


> I have a question about the _Char_. Is he where the waterfall meets the ocean or upstream on the waterfall that comes down from the mountain? I'm really having zero luck on boths spots so far. -_- Nasty fish.



I just caught one, and the advice on gamefaqs worked.  I stood above the waterfall leading into the ocean and I dropped my line in the river and let it fall over the waterfall.  A char was hidden under the waterfall and it started nipping at my line, and I caught him.  It's 7:37am in my game.


----------



## Sidewalk

Why are  there no flowers on my bushes?
While i see there's flowers on those bushes on the island?
How to get them to grow? Thanks


----------



## Campy

Sidewalk said:


> Why are  there no flowers on my bushes?
> While i see there's flowers on those bushes on the island?
> How to get them to grow? Thanks


When they bloom depends on the season. On the island, it's always summer, and that's the blooming season for the red and yellow hibiscus. It's not summer yet in our towns, so that's why they look different. 

Bidoof Crossing shows you what the bushes look like all year round. Just scroll down to see all the pictures.


----------



## CR33P

How long does it take for voided villagers to move in from another town?


----------



## Feloreena

creepysheepy said:


> How long does it take for voided villagers to move in from another town?



In my experience, they plotted the next day.


----------



## Sidewalk

Campy said:


> When they bloom depends on the season. On the island, it's always summer, and that's the blooming season for the red and yellow hibiscus. It's not summer yet in our towns, so that's why they look different.
> 
> Bidoof Crossing shows you what the bushes look like all year round. Just scroll down to see all the pictures.



Thank you very much


----------



## suede

I'm gonna try this again since no one replied last time. I'm trying to make some villagers move, but how do I know if they're pinging me for moving or just favors? I've had one of them ping me but it was only like under a week after she moved in.


----------



## effluo

suede said:


> I'm gonna try this again since no one replied last time. I'm trying to make some villagers move, but how do I know if they're pinging me for moving or just favors? I've had one of them ping me but it was only like under a week after she moved in.



There is no way to know what they are pinging for unless you talk to them.
Only time you can somewhat gauge a move ping is if someone else brings it up in conversation that someone is thinking of moving.


----------



## suede

effluo said:


> There is no way to know what they are pinging for unless you talk to them.
> Only time you can somewhat gauge a move ping is if someone else brings it up in conversation that someone is thinking of moving.



Then how do people do the ignore for a couple of weeks thing?


----------



## pinkx2

Is there any place where I can see pictures/a list of the original furniture of villagers? I got a couple of villagers from people and their houses are a mess so I'd love to restore their houses!


----------



## suede

^I think animalcrossing.wikia.com has some of them


----------



## effluo

suede said:


> Then how do people do the ignore for a couple of weeks thing?



With that trick(which never worked for me) you need to befriend at least one of the other villagers. Spam talk to them. And on days you are looking for someone to move they should bring it up. Though you run the risk of that villager wanting to move as well.

I've always had better luck of killing them with kindness to get them to leave. Then I ignore them for a few days and talk to everyone else. They seem to leave more often for me that way.


----------



## Emilia

I have a question: I bought my turnips in my town on the 30. of March, if I take the train to another town, which has it's date before the 30, will my turnips rot? ._.


----------



## Jennifer

Emilia said:


> I have a question: I bought my turnips in my town on the 30. of March, if I take the train to another town, which has it's date before the 30, will my turnips rot? ._.



Your turnips will be fine.

Edit: And just as a reference, if something did happen (hypothetically, them rotting) you could hit the Wifi switch and it'll send you back to your town with the save state right before you went to said town (And for the person's town it is, before you got there).


----------



## Emilia

Thank you for answering me


----------



## Jennifer

You're welcome


----------



## suede

effluo said:


> With that trick(which never worked for me) you need to befriend at least one of the other villagers. Spam talk to them. And on days you are looking for someone to move they should bring it up. Though you run the risk of that villager wanting to move as well.
> 
> I've always had better luck of killing them with kindness to get them to leave. Then I ignore them for a few days and talk to everyone else. They seem to leave more often for me that way.



Hm yes I might try that. Thank you!  About how long does it take?


----------



## civilian

Just found out Wolfgang might leave through rumors. How do I get the "ping" to tell him to stay? Do I time travel by the hour or do I just save and quit until I get him to talk to me?


----------



## Aesthetic

I suggest you keep trying to save and quit.

3 villagers pinged me to move in a week - is this bad? ;A;


----------



## Campy

civilian said:


> Just found out Wolfgang might leave through rumors. How do I get the "ping" to tell him to stay? Do I time travel by the hour or do I just save and quit until I get him to talk to me?


Just save and quit, and when you start up your game again, get to him without any other villagers noticing you. Reason for that is if someone else pings you, it'll take a while again before Wolfgang will do so.



Netflix said:


> 3 villagers pinged me to move in a week - is this bad? ;A;


It's random; nothing to worry about.


----------



## Silverwind

If i have a villager in my own town who is considering to move (not in boxes yet) and within this period, I visit others or vice-versa via wi-fi, will the said villager end up moving out to the other party's town by then?


----------



## Jennifer

Silverwind said:


> If i have a villager in my own town who is considering to move (not in boxes yet) and within this period, I visit others or vice-versa via wi-fi, will the said villager end up moving out to the other party's town by then?



No. The chance of him moving to someone else's is only after his house is gone or when he's all boxed up and someone actually visits to ask him to move to their town.


----------



## Aesthetic

Why are the lawnmower and sprinkler unorderable?


----------



## ACupOfTea

Can you lay down paths in others' towns?


----------



## Spontida

No only you're own.


----------



## Ras

I sold my lawnmower before I knew. Probably sold a sprinkler, too.


----------



## Silverwind

1) Is it true that voided villagers will only force their way into others' town when both of the below criterias are met:
-Has at least 1 open slot.
-Visits to this town (or vice versa) that do not involve adopting a boxed up villager.

2) If someone comes to adopt a villager with 8 villagers in their town, will a voided villager move into that town on top of the boxed villager they invited? 

3) Will a villager from the other town's void move into yours the next day after your adopted villager leaves?


----------



## pinkx2

Do flowers reproduce in the beach? I just ran out of space lol but I wanna keep reproducing my flowers!


----------



## oath2order

Yes thye do


----------



## pinkx2

oath2order said:


> Yes thye do



THANKS! another question, are hats and headgear different "premium item" categories? I've been trying to sell my royal crown at premium price to gain some extra bells but when ReTail had headgear on premium there was no increase


----------



## katelynross

How much are fortune cookie items worth & balloons?


----------



## Krissi2197

So... How many total hybrids can you grow per day?


----------



## katelynross

Krissi2197 said:


> So... How many total hybrids can you grow per day?



From experience, I think it's 4-5


----------



## mayorvanessa

I'm thinking about doing the villager plot reset rick for my 10th one. Do I have to do it before 6am?


----------



## katelynross

mayorvanessa said:


> I'm thinking about doing the villager plot reset rick for my 10th one. Do I have to do it before 6am?



Yup, when i do the trick, i go to the date theyre moving, set it to 5:59am, save, & then the new save file


----------



## Ras

mayorvanessa said:


> I'm thinking about doing the villager plot reset rick for my 10th one. Do I have to do it before 6am?



The rule is that you can't go on as your mayor after 6am or it'll lock the plot in place.  Either wait until tomorrow and go in as a new character, set your 3DS clock to any time tomorrow and go in as a new character, or tell Isabelle it is 5:58am tomorrow, save and quit before it rolls over to 6am, and then go in as a new character.  Typically, you're done quitting and saving and still have a minute or so to wait.  Just wait five minutes to make sure it flipped over to 6am.


----------



## mayorvanessa

Ras said:


> The rule is that you can't go on as your mayor after 6am or it'll lock the plot in place.  Either wait until tomorrow and go in as a new character, set your 3DS clock to any time tomorrow and go in as a new character, or tell Isabelle it is 5:58am tomorrow, save and quit before it rolls over to 6am, and then go in as a new character.  Typically, you're done quitting and saving and still have a minute or so to wait.  Just wait five minutes to make sure it flipped over to 6am.


So before you save and quit, you have to wait for it to go past 6am? Then you can make the new character and all that? I'm completely new to this trick, so yeah, haha.
It will still work if I just wait until the day where the new villager will place their plot down, I start my game up AFTER 6am, and make a new character without going on my mayor, right?


----------



## Xanarcah

mayorvanessa said:


> So before you save and quit, you have to wait for it to go past 6am? Then you can make the new character and all that? I'm completely new to this trick, so yeah, haha.
> It will still work if I just wait until the day where the new villager will place their plot down, I start my game up AFTER 6am, and make a new character without going on my mayor, right?



Use a pre-existing character and TT to 5:58AM. (Or 5:59 or whatever, just as long as it's before 6) Save and quit immediately. 

Wait at the title screen until it's past 6 ingame. A town autosaves at 6AM, so it's important you wait til past 6AM or else it will autosave the plot in a random place. 

Make a new character. Scout out the town and, if you like where you find the plot, go through the whole getting a tent thing and save. 



It will absolutely work if you just wait until a new day (after 6AM) naturally and make a new character to scout around. My friend does it this way. : D Just make sure to use a new character every time since going on with a mayor or other pre-existing character will cause the game to save as it loads up the town.


----------



## Ras

What Xanarcah said.  You absolutely do not want to wait until after 6am to save or it's too late.  The reason you go in a few minutes before 6 is because if you do it through Isabelle, you have to go into your game after she changes the clock.  If you don't have any reason not to, you might just use your 3DS clock to be safe.  Just be sure you don't go into the game as mayor any time after 5:59 am or the plot is locked in. And, to reiterate, you just quit without saving (as the new character) if you don't like the plot location by hitting the Home button and closing Animal Crossing.  Then, go back in as a new character until you do like the plot.

If it sounds complicated, it will be easy once you do it a couple of times.


----------



## mayorvanessa

Ras said:


> What Xanarcah said.  You absolutely do not want to wait until after 6am to save or it's too late.  The reason you go in a few minutes before 6 is because if you do it through Isabelle, you have to go into your game after she changes the clock.  If you don't have any reason not to, you might just use your 3DS clock to be safe.  Just be sure you don't go into the game as mayor any time after 5:59 am or the plot is locked in. And, to reiterate, you just quit without saving (as the new character) if you don't like the plot location by hitting the Home button and closing Animal Crossing.  Then, go back in as a new character until you do like the plot.
> 
> If it sounds complicated, it will be easy once you do it a couple of times.


Haha yeah, it does sound a bit confusing at first.
So don't ever go into your mayor on the day that the villager is placing down their plot after 6am?
The in-game clock also changes after you change your 3ds time, yes?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, how many days does it take a camper that you invited to move in to place down their plot? Sorry if I'm asking too many questions, haha.
Lol, I'm just paranoid that my town will be ruined by some random villager's house placement.


----------



## Xanarcah

mayorvanessa said:


> So don't ever go into your mayor on the day that the villager is placing down their plot after 6am?
> The in-game clock also changes after you change your 3ds time, yes?
> 
> Also, how many days does it take a camper that you invited to move in to place down their plot?
> Lol, I'm just paranoid that my town will be ruined by some random villager's house placement.



Don't use your mayor or any other pre-existing character. Any pre-existing character will save the town as it loads up. Only brand new characters don't save automatically. 

The ingame clock is tied to the 3DS clock, so yes, any changes to the 3DS clock will be reflected ingame. 

It takes 2 days for a camper to move (so not the day after you invite them, but the day after that). They might be delayed by a day or two if someone else is moving in/out around the same time, though.


It's a totally valid fear, by the way. xD; I once derped on the "how many days does it take a villager from another town/campsite" thing and now Erik is planted right in frontof my house/Retail...


----------



## mayorvanessa

Is it normal if you do everything else correct but the villager's placement will be stubborn and won't move somewhere else on your 2nd try or whatever? 'Cause I think I read somewhere about that happening. If so, do you just keep repeating the process until they finally move to another spot?


----------



## Xanarcah

mayorvanessa said:


> Is it normal if you do everything else correct but the villager's placement will be stubborn and won't move somewhere else on your 2nd try or whatever? 'Cause I think I read somewhere about that happening. If so, do you just keep repeating the process until they finally move to another spot?



Completely normal. There appear to be "hotspots" around a town that villagers moving in seem to be more likely to put plot in than other places. If you keep making new characters, they should eventually put their plot in a different place. 

Last week I was moving Fang into my town and 9/10 resets he put his plot in the same place, but maybe one space up or down or to the side.


I put PWPs to block villagers from moving into certain places in my main town. There are like 26 Flower Beds in strategic places. xD;


----------



## mayorvanessa

Xanarcah said:


> Completely normal. There appear to be "hotspots" around a town that villagers moving in seem to be more likely to put plot in than other places. If you keep making new characters, they should eventually put their plot in a different place.
> 
> Last week I was moving Fang into my town and 9/10 resets he put his plot in the same place, but maybe one space up or down or to the side.
> 
> 
> I put PWPs to block villagers from moving into certain places in my main town. There are like 26 Flower Beds in strategic places. xD;


Ohh okay, I see! Thanks for everything, you've been a huge help! 
xD Yep, same, I have a lot of PWP's all evenly spread around. The place where I want my 10th villager to move is in the same spot as Elvis (he just moved out yesterday). That is possible, right? o:


----------



## Xanarcah

mayorvanessa said:


> Ohh okay, I see! Thanks for everything, you've been a huge help!
> xD Yep, same, I have a lot of PWP's all evenly spread around. The place where I want my 10th villager to move is in the same spot as Elvis (he just moved out yesterday). That is possible, right? o:



No problem! Feel free to PM me any time in the future if you've got questions, I'll try and answer them if I can. 

It's entirely possible for a villager to move into the exact same place a villager moved out of. It just takes time. Sometimes a lot of it. 

Also, as long as you don't log in as a pre-existing character, you can keep resetting for plot placement for days. So if you don't get the villager in the right place today, you can go to sleep and try again tomorrow. And the next day. Etc.


----------



## Ras

Sometimes, the game loves putting villagers where other villagers were, so you might get lucky. I have a space reserved for Erik, and I didn't know how easy it would be to get him there, but the game kept putting Ed in that spot (it had been Clay's). I eventually got Ed to go elsewhere, but the game really liked that spot.


----------



## mayorvanessa

Ras said:


> Sometimes, the game loves putting villagers where other villagers were, so you might get lucky. I have a space reserved for Erik, and I didn't know how easy it would be to get him there, but the game kept putting Ed in that spot (it had been Clay's). I eventually got Ed to go elsewhere, but the game really liked that spot.


Maybe I will get lucky O: Well, I hope! Because I don't think there are any other good places in my town where a villager can place their house.


----------



## mayorvanessa

Hehe I ask too many questions
Will the pattern change to white on the custom design sign if I erase it from my inventory?


----------



## Flop

mayorvanessa said:


> Hehe I ask too many questions
> Will the pattern change to white on the custom design sign if I erase it from my inventory?



I've been wondering this as well c:


----------



## HoennMaster

Is there a set pattern to what trees the garden shop sells? Trying to stock up on Oak Trees for Cherry Blossom time and it seems that I'm getting 3 days of Pine trees and then one day of Oak.


----------



## Xanarcah

mayorvanessa said:


> Hehe I ask too many questions
> Will the pattern change to white on the custom design sign if I erase it from my inventory?



I'm pretty sure it does. Which is why people make other characters solely for the pattern space. 



HoennMaster said:


> Is there a set pattern to what trees the garden shop sells? Trying to stock up on Oak Trees for Cherry Blossom time and it seems that I'm getting 3 days of Pine trees and then one day of Oak.



Not that I can tell. o: 

You can try planting 1k bags to make saplings, though. Not sure if you need a Golden Shovel to make it work or not...


----------



## Peisinoe

mayorvanessa said:


> Hehe I ask too many questions
> Will the pattern change to white on the custom design sign if I erase it from my inventory?





Flop said:


> I've been wondering this as well c:





Xanarcah said:


> I'm pretty sure it does. Which is why people make other characters solely for the pattern space.
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I can tell. o:
> 
> You can try planting 1k bags to make saplings, though. Not sure if you need a Golden Shovel to make it work or not...





Actually it doesn't to the design board question.  I tested this out, the reason I think is because it doesn't automatically change when you change QRS. For picture boards, design boards, the game saves a current copy onto that board. So you can delete it after you add it on there.

I've tested this out as well.


----------



## Xanarcah

stinaxsays said:


> Actually it doesn't to the design board question.  I tested this out, the reason I think is because it doesn't automatically change when you change QRS. For picture boards, design boards, the game saves a current copy onto that board. So you can delete it after you add it on there.
> 
> I've tested this out as well.



Oh, herp a derp, I misread the question. xD; I thought it was for designs in general, most prominently paths. Ignore my reply, Stina got it right.


----------



## Aesthetic

What are the consequences of TTing BACKWARD a huge chunk of time?


----------



## Xanarcah

Netflix said:


> What are the consequences of TTing BACKWARD a huge chunk of time?



Not very many. o:

Going backwards in time only counts as one day, no matter how far back you go. You can still lose a villager this way if they were thinking of moving the "next day". Bushes/trees/flowers don't grow when you TT backwards, only forwards. 

Those are the only two consequences I'm aware of.


----------



## Ras

The biggest consequence is that you then have to travel forwards to get back to current time, and all of those days count. If you went back a year, that counts as one day. But, to be safe, you'd need to slowly travel forward. If you waited until the day someone pinged to move, you could safely make the yearlong jump. But, all your friendships will be knocked way down.


----------



## Gizmodo

So i walked into Bluebears house today and she asked me to dig her time capsule up
so i do, go back in and shes shivering and has a cold so wont do any dialogue except that
will the capsule expire :l or can i still give it to her when shes recovered?


----------



## stardrop-crossing

If I have ten villagers and someone is in boxes, will streetpass give me someone else's void garbage, or am I safe because I would still have ten?


----------



## Fox-Teeth

I have some questions about your birthday in game that I've gotten conflicting/vague answers from google about so maybe someone here that's already had their birthday in-game knows what's up. (mine's coming up and I'm trying to plan ahead )

1. I know there are special birthday items (cake, sign, candles, hat, etc) that are given to you by your villagers. Do you only get one item or multiple?

2. Are the birthday item(s) you get random or determined by your friendship with your villagers? (Thonky says random, moriDB says determined by friendship level) If it's by friendship level is there any way to predict which item you'll get?


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Fox-Teeth said:


> I have some questions about your birthday in game that I've gotten conflicting/vague answers from google about so maybe someone here that's already had their birthday in-game knows what's up. (mine's coming up and I'm trying to plan ahead )
> 
> 1. I know there are special birthday items (cake, sign, candles, hat, etc) that are given to you by your villagers. Do you only get one item or multiple?
> 
> 2. Are the birthday item(s) you get random or determined by your friendship with your villagers? (Thonky says random, moriDB says determined by friendship level) If it's by friendship level is there any way to predict which item you'll get?



I can't help you out on the second question, but my birthday came and went and received just one birthday item.


----------



## katelynross

While trying to tt beau into boxes, my freakin dreamie genji leaves unexpectedly. How many villagers do i gotta cycle to allow genji to move back in? & if anyone went through the cycling process, did it really work?


----------



## Macaron126

katelynross said:


> While trying to tt beau into boxes, my freakin dreamie genji leaves unexpectedly. How many villagers do i gotta cycle to allow genji to move back in? & if anyone went through the cycling process, did it really work?



You'll have to cycle out 16 villagers before Genji can move back in ;w; I've done it with Tammy and it does work...but it took a long time xC


----------



## katelynross

Macaron126 said:


> You'll have to cycle out 16 villagers before Genji can move back in ;w; I've done it with Tammy and it does work...but it took a long time xC


Im preparing myself right now man  this sucks lol how many months?


----------



## Sidewalk

Usually how you all buy villagers?
Do you pay half first by dropping the bells or buy something from retail,  and proceeds to speak to the villages and pay the rest thereafter?
Or full payment after speaking to the villager?

Im looking for Pate( 400k, is this price ok? ) ,  but afraid of being con.


----------



## Twisk

Do snowmen appear in dream towns?

(Asking because it might be a cute decoration for my dream town, which is in winter. But I know some things disappear in dream town updates, like fireworks, confetti, and tents at the plaza)


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Sidewalk said:


> Usually how you all buy villagers?
> Do you pay half first by dropping the bells or buy something from retail,  and proceeds to speak to the villages and pay the rest thereafter?
> Or full payment after speaking to the villager?
> 
> Im looking for Pate( 400k, is this price ok? ) ,  but afraid of being con.



A lot of people suggest getting the villager first before paying. 

With 400k, you can probably just drop it on the ground. It's really only when villagers get into the millions that people do Retail.

I don't think Pate is popular at all, so that seems like a fair price for her. You can look on cycling threads and you'll likely be able to get her for free.


----------



## Sidewalk

Thank you very much


----------



## stardrop-crossing

This question is a bit of a pressing matter and I hope somebody knows the answer!

I have a villager scheduled to move out on the 25th, who I will either TT out on the 24th or just let leave normally on the 25th.
I have a full town, this villager that is leaving is my 10th.

I'm going to a convention where there will be a whole lot of streetpassing happening this weekend.

So my question basically is, because I have someone on track to move, am I at risk for having someone's voided villager move in to my last spot once I get my villager out?  My villager won't be boxed until after the convention.  Am I safe?


----------



## ALLCAPS

stardrop-crossing said:


> This question is a bit of a pressing matter and I hope somebody knows the answer!
> 
> I have a villager scheduled to move out on the 25th, who I will either TT out on the 24th or just let leave normally on the 25th.
> I have a full town, this villager that is leaving is my 10th.
> 
> I'm going to a convention where there will be a whole lot of streetpassing happening this weekend.
> 
> So my question basically is, because I have someone on track to move, am I at risk for having someone's voided villager move in to my last spot once I get my villager out?  My villager won't be boxed until after the convention.  Am I safe?



I'm pretty sure you're safe as long as you have 10 villagers when you do the streetpassing, even if one is moving out. It's only really dangerous when you have space--if the villager has been adopted with their house saying "Moved Out", for example, it counts as space and you'll end up with a streetpass move in.


----------



## R3i

how do u get Sweets Player?
ive read u can get it in the mail after purchasing an item such as the retro helmet from GracieGrace the day that the Sweets Furniture first comes in.


----------



## junedays

I've been TTing to cycle through villagers and ended up at GracieGrace's sales period. However, every single day, absolutely everything is sold out (other than trump stuff & some clothes) - even when I go into the Emporium right when the lights turn on (9:00 AM on the dot). I was hoping to buy the rest of the princess set from the sale... is this normal? Or is it because of my TTing?


----------



## effluo

junedays said:


> I've been TTing to cycle through villagers and ended up at GracieGrace's sales period. However, every single day, absolutely everything is sold out (other than trump stuff & some clothes) - even when I go into the Emporium right when the lights turn on (9:00 AM on the dot). I was hoping to buy the rest of the princess set from the sale... is this normal? Or is it because of my TTing?



That's normal. Gracie's sale days are sporadic furniture wise. Some days you will get the previous set pieces.. Other days you will find items only sold during sales, such as the card set.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Why do people buy villager pictures? It's like a trophy you earn for being friends, right? I don't understand why you'd buy it.. Am I missing something?


----------



## ItsSarahxo

What happens if you report a villager to Isabelle?


----------



## FireNinja1

Pipsqueak said:


> Why do people buy villager pictures? It's like a trophy you earn for being friends, right? I don't understand why you'd buy it.. Am I missing something?



It's a collectors piece, it's considered rare, since it's
a. unreorderable
b. exclusive to a specific villager

Honestly I think the reason why is that if they have a dreamie, and they acquire it, they can have the pic, which is also considered an accomplishment, without having to constantly pester them.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

ItsSarahxo said:


> What happens if you report a villager to Isabelle?



Not much at all.

If you say they are foul-mouthed, their new catchphrase will be "uh huh"

If you say they are wearing inappropriate clothes, they will change into one of the "Anytown" shirts


----------



## stardrop-crossing

FireNinja1 said:


> It's a collectors piece, it's considered rare, since it's
> a. unreorderable
> b. exclusive to a specific villager
> 
> Honestly I think the reason why is that if they have a dreamie, and they acquire it, they can have the pic, which is also considered an accomplishment, without having to constantly pester them.



I bought the pictures of some villagers that I let move out before getting their pictures.  Also, my friend gave me a spare picture of a villager in her town that I liked a lot/talked to a lot when I am over in her town.

Sometimes people just like to collect them in a certain theme (like all of the penguin pictures, or all pink characters).

Sometimes people really like that particular villager's quote.


----------



## FireNinja1

If I plant a bush in an open space, not next to a tree, 12 in a row whatever, and it dies, is it guaranteed to produce wilted trees/bushes every time I plant there?


----------



## xkassidy

IS GULLIVER ABLE TO WAKE UP WHEN SOMEONE IS OVER OR DOES HE JUST HATE ME


----------



## stardrop-crossing

A somewhat pressing question π–π

I picked up a villager from someone else's town today, everything went ok and he's supposed to put his plot down tomorrow.
If I wifi with people tonight, will that mess up his move in? Could I accidentally get somebody else instead?  Should I be on wifi lockdown until hes in my town?


----------



## toxapex

I know that logically, a town would naturally get one of each personality and two "doubles". But if I trade/buy over this site, would it be possible to have none of one personality (in this case getting rid of my Uchi villagers) and three doubles? (e.g. two lazy, two peppy, two cranky, one normal, one jock, one smug, one snooty)


----------



## stardrop-crossing

tokayseye said:


> I know that logically, a town would naturally get one of each personality and two "doubles". But if I trade/buy over this site, would it be possible to have none of one personality (in this case getting rid of my Uchi villagers) and three doubles? (e.g. two lazy, two peppy, two cranky, one normal, one jock, one smug, one snooty)



Yes, you can omit types.  You can even do this using the campsite, though the game will try to guide you a bit to types you don't have.


----------



## Silvermist

xkassidy said:


> IS GULLIVER ABLE TO WAKE UP WHEN SOMEONE IS OVER OR DOES HE JUST HATE ME



He doesn't wake up when someone is over. I had a friend over when he was on my beach & he never woke up.


----------



## Yugi Moto

He's shy even when unconscious


----------



## Campy

Frank is moving out tomorrow which will bring me back to 9 villagers.

I kind of want to take my sweet time looking for a villager I'd like in his place. I have not streetpassed, nor wifi'd with anyone for months. If I turn off streetpass/wifi now, will I be sure not get a sudden random move in? Or is it possible for a villager from streetpass/another town to.. I don't know, stay in "I'm gonna move in next!"-mode for months?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Twisk

Twisk said:


> Do snowmen appear in dream towns?
> 
> (Asking because it might be a cute decoration for my dream town, which is in winter. But I know some things disappear in dream town updates, like fireworks, confetti, and tents at the plaza)



Sorry to re-post, but I never got an answer to this...does anyone know?


----------



## Krissi2197

When Villagers are moving away, do they tell other characters? Or do they only notify the mayor that they're leaving?


----------



## Sidewalk

Campy said:


> Frank is moving out tomorrow which will bring me back to 9 villagers.
> 
> I kind of want to take my sweet time looking for a villager I'd like in his place. I have not streetpassed, nor wifi'd with anyone for months. If I turn off streetpass/wifi now, will I be sure not get a sudden random move in? Or is it possible for a villager from streetpass/another town to.. I don't know, stay in "I'm gonna move in next!"-mode for months?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If you turn off your street pass and wifi, you wont have any sudden move in.

ive been doing that for about 1 month, waiting for the correct camper to move in or Pate to be available.


----------



## Nerd House

What makes Marshal so sought after and popular? When people find out I have him they go NUTS and offer me all kinds of stuff. I started the game with him, but I like him, so he's not going anywhere.....I was just curious why he's so popular.


----------



## Campy

Sidewalk said:


> If you turn off your street pass and wifi, you wont have any sudden move in.
> 
> ive been doing that for about 1 month, waiting for the correct camper to move in or Pate to be available.


That's good to know, thank you for replying.


----------



## Momonoki

MikeJ777 said:


> What makes Marshal so sought after and popular? When people find out I have him they go NUTS and offer me all kinds of stuff. I started the game with him, but I like him, so he's not going anywhere.....I was just curious why he's so popular.



He is...
1.Cute.
2.Smug.
3.Looks a little like some cute anime kid.


----------



## Penellope

I am trying to get the cafe and I think one of the requirements I have is to donate 50 items to the museum, do items donated by other villagers count towards this number? Thank you.


----------



## Nerd House

Momonoki said:


> He is...
> 1.Cute.
> 2.Smug.
> 3.Looks a little like some cute anime kid.



Like every other villager?


----------



## NolanMSailor

*Gracie Grace help*

Hi guys! Firstly I'm new to the forum and I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place so I apologize if not! Okay, so, a month(ish, a little more probably. I have an awful sense of time) ago I was drained from the game (I think it was the whole winter thing) and stopped playing. But before this I had my first fashion check, and I did okay. Because of my long absence, will I ever see Gracie again? I've gotten back into the game this past week and I really want the final store. If I missed Gracie being there does that affect anything? Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

NolanMSailor said:


> Hi guys! Firstly I'm new to the forum and I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place so I apologize if not! Okay, so, a month(ish, a little more probably. I have an awful sense of time) ago I was drained from the game (I think it was the whole winter thing) and stopped playing. But before this I had my first fashion check, and I did okay. Because of my long absence, will I ever see Gracie again? I've gotten back into the game this past week and I really want the final store. If I missed Gracie being there does that affect anything? Thanks for any help you can give me.



She'll still appear! However, you need to pass four fashion checks IN A ROW, so if she appeared within the month you were gone, that counts as a failure for the fashion check and you'll need to do another four again.

Also, welcome back


----------



## Campy

Penellope said:


> I am trying to get the cafe and I think one of the requirements I have is to donate 50 items to the museum, do items donated by other villagers count towards this number? Thank you.


By other villagers, do you mean other characters? Because villagers don't donate anything to the museum. I'm pretty sure you just need to have 50 items donated to the museum by all your characters combined. Not sure if you know about the other requirements, but if my info is correct you also need to have the second floor of the museum and then wait around 7-10 days. 



vodkasmizmar said:


> However, you need to pass four fashion checks IN A ROW, so if she appeared within the month you were gone, that counts as a failure for the fashion check and you'll need to do another four again.


Are you sure about needing to pass four in a row? I can't find this info anywhere. Could you link me a source?


----------



## toxapex

Krissi2197 said:


> When Villagers are moving away, do they tell other characters? Or do they only notify the mayor that they're leaving?



I think that they only say anything if they are good enough friends with the other characters. Being mayor shouldn't have anything to do with it. Also other villagers may inform you that someone is thinking of moving, but I think you can only stop someone from moving away if they "ping" you and tell you themselves.


----------



## junedays

Today, I traded villagers with someone. In the same in-game day, I: 1) went to someone's town and convinced a villager to move in; 2) opened my gates for that someone and let them convince my villager to move in. I've been trying to plot reset for my villager, but he hasn't set up a plot at all.. I've TTed about 3 ingame days and there's still no plot. Is this normal? 

I've never traded a villager for a villager before. When I talked to my villager to convince him, his dialogue didn't say anything different from when I adopt other villagers. I had 9 villagers when I talked to him; I now have 8 villagers.


I literally just found his plot lol. I had to TT about 5 days to trigger it.


----------



## Aesthetic

How long does it take to make dirt appear?


----------



## CR33P

vodkasmizmar said:


> She'll still appear! However, you need to pass four fashion checks IN A ROW, so if she appeared within the month you were gone, that counts as a failure for the fashion check and you'll need to do another four again.
> 
> Also, welcome back



i think you don't need to have them in a row, according to thonky


----------



## FireNinja1

Hi, tomorrow is my birthday. Now, there's the "make a wish" thing, and I have all my dreamies, I'm set on hybrids, but the only I'm lacking is good PWPs. Is it possible to wish for, say, the "Windmill" (which I actually have, this is just an example) and then have someone suggest it a few days later? Or can I only wish for villagers?


----------



## Jennifer

FireNinja1 said:


> Hi, tomorrow is my birthday. Now, there's the "make a wish" thing, and I have all my dreamies, I'm set on hybrids, but the only I'm lacking is good PWPs. Is it possible to wish for, say, the "Windmill" (which I actually have, this is just an example) and then have someone suggest it a few days later? Or can I only wish for villagers?



The make a wish thing doesn't do anything. Your villagers will remind you of it and wish you luck, but as the Smug Villagers say--you're the one who has to make your wish come true. 

The wish doesn't cause anything to happen more often or anything like that.


----------



## FireNinja1

Jennifer said:


> The make a wish thing doesn't do anything. Your villagers will remind you of it and wish you luck, but as the Smug Villagers say--you're the one who has to make your wish come true.
> 
> The wish doesn't cause anything to happen more often or anything like that.


Oh really? I heard that the birthday wish whatever would cause a villager to appear in the campsite later, but that was just a rumor I guess. Well, back to the wetsuit trick. *sigh*


----------



## Elmowan

Hi all, i'm new here!

But i got a question, i've been playing thise game since the european launch (think it was july?)and in total ive been playing it for around 110 days, but my town tree won't grow at all! It still only has 2 bushes! Anyone know if this is right?

Also; i've had the same villager walking around in Main Street forever (24/7), and when i talk to him he doesnt say like 'hi im just shopping here from my other town' but he just says the same things he would say when he lives in my town?


----------



## FireNinja1

Elmowan said:


> Hi all, i'm new here!
> 
> But i got a question, i've been playing thise game since the european launch (think it was july?)and in total ive been playing it for around 110 days, but my town tree won't grow at all! It still only has 2 bushes! Anyone know if this is right?
> 
> Also; i've had the same villager walking around in Main Street forever (24/7), and when i talk to him he doesnt say like 'hi im just shopping here from my other town' but he just says the same things he would say when he lives in my town?



I think there is a also a playtime requirement on top of that. Have you hit 100 hours?


----------



## Elmowan

Yeah, alot more than 100 hours  Think i'll just let the game running a whole day


----------



## rndrn

Is it possible for me to invite someone to my town to adopt someone in the campsite? If so, is it much more work than inviting someone to my town to adopt one of my villagers? Thank you!


----------



## Yui Z

rndrn said:


> Is it possible for me to invite someone to my town to adopt someone in the campsite? If so, is it much more work than inviting someone to my town to adopt one of my villagers? Thank you!



Nope it isn't  sucks right?


----------



## Krissi2197

Stupid question time!

I spoke to Lily today, and she said, "I have to start packing! Moving day is only 2 days away!"

I was pretty dumb and forgot the actual date she said she'd be moving... When she says "moving day", does that mean in 2 days she will be completely gone from my town, or in 2 days will she be in boxes? I could have sworn she said she was moving on the 24th but I'm not sure, which is why it's bugging me.

Go ahead and laugh at my stupid question, xD


----------



## Penellope

Campy said:


> By other villagers, do you mean other characters? Because villagers don't donate anything to the museum. I'm pretty sure you just need to have 50 items donated to the museum by all your characters combined. Not sure if you know about the other requirements, but if my info is correct you also need to have the second floor of the museum and then wait around 7-10 days.



Thank you!


----------



## Clefable

I TT'd to tomorrow so that a villager would be in boxes, and I invited someone to come and buy them. If I TT back to the current day, will the villager stay in my town or will the other person still get them? I don't want to go back and find out that she's not getting her dreamie


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Clefable said:


> I TT'd to tomorrow so that a villager would be in boxes, and I invited someone to come and buy them. If I TT back to the current day, will the villager stay in my town or will the other person still get them? I don't want to go back and find out that she's not getting her dreamie



The other person will have them. TTing any amount of days backwards counts as 1 day forward.


----------



## Neriifur

Can I TT to a high priced turnip date that I know had a 600+ price in and let my friend come sell, or will the turnip price change?  I was curious if the turnips worked like special villagers, where certain things are 100% set for certain dates no matter when you TT'd (Like Gracie, Redd, etc.)


----------



## Aesthetic

Neriifur said:


> Can I TT to a high priced turnip date that I know had a 600+ price in and let my friend come sell, or will the turnip price change?  I was curious if the turnips worked like special villagers, where certain things are 100% set for certain dates no matter when you TT'd (Like Gracie, Redd, etc.)



I don't think so. I remember having 619 for a price and accidentally tt'd a day ahead, tried to tt back but price was different and was set to 64 :/


----------



## CR33P

Neriifur said:


> Can I TT to a high priced turnip date that I know had a 600+ price in and let my friend come sell, or will the turnip price change?  I was curious if the turnips worked like special villagers, where certain things are 100% set for certain dates no matter when you TT'd (Like Gracie, Redd, etc.)



no. it will reset when retail opens sadly


----------



## Neriifur

creepysheepy said:


> no. it will reset when retail opens sadly



Aww okay, well that sucks :c  Oh well.


----------



## Ettienne

I've searched high and low, but to no avail. Could someone please tell me what the stools in this picture are? They are the ones found in the cafe, but I can't seem to find any mention of them being available as furniture. In this picture, a player has them in her home. What are they called? Where can I find them?



Spoiler








Please, and thank you very much.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I have a villager plot question!

Would a villager be able to put their house in the middle here between the house on the left and the bench on the right?  Because it would be really ideal, but I don't know if it's too snug with the other objects or not.  I wouldn't want to waste time plot resetting for it if it's not a possibility!


----------



## Ettienne

stardrop-crossing said:


> I have a villager plot question!
> Would a villager be able to put their house in the middle here between the house on the left and the bench on the right?  Because it would be really ideal, but I don't know if it's too snug with the other objects or not.  I wouldn't want to waste time plot resetting for it if it's not a possibility!


It should be able to. Each house is 3x3, with an extra boundary space on the sides and one in the front, meaning space required is 7x5. The boundary applies to each object separately, so it can't overlap. Basically, if you count away from the house on the left two empty spaces, then the next three with be the house, then two more empty for the other side of the house boundary and the bench boundary.

Due to your other villager's house placement, I assume you won't mind if it erases a single square on your path in front of the door.


----------



## Kirito

CooCooCachu said:


> I've searched high and low, but to no avail. Could someone please tell me what the stools in this picture are? They are the ones found in the cafe, but I can't seem to find any mention of them being available as furniture. In this picture, a player has them in her home. What are they called? Where can I find them?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34766
> 
> 
> 
> Please, and thank you very much.



That stool is actually just called "stool" lol xD http://moridb.com/items/furniture/stool


----------



## Ettienne

Kirito said:


> That stool is actually just called "stool" lol xD


Thanks much! Every time I did a search with the keyword "stool" it would bring up the wooden stool. If I searched "red stool", I'd get the custom sleek chair. And "cafe stool" brought up pictures of it in the cafe. Useless.

I'm adding that website to my favorites. So very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Airen

So I've looked on various websites and Googled so many times, and there seems to be some mixed answers regarding this question.
Can you change a villager's wallpaper and/or flooring by sending them some? I've read some answers that say no, some that say yes, and others that say yes if they like it.

Chief's house is just so ugly... ._.


----------



## Mariah

Airen said:


> So I've looked on various websites and Googled so many times, and there seems to be some mixed answers regarding this question.
> Can you change a villager's wallpaper and/or flooring by sending them some? I've read some answers that say no, some that say yes, and others that say yes if they like it.
> 
> Chief's house is just so ugly... ._.


No.


----------



## Airen

Mariah said:


> No.



Darn. Thanks for answering. c:


----------



## ALLCAPS

I'm inexperienced in the whole laying down paths thing so I'd like to ask people who are experienced:

What happens when I delete a character holding the patterns for the paths? Do the paths disappear? Do they stay and I'll have to erase and re-path everything? O:


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I have a question I haven't been able to figure out the answer to: Does waking up a sleeping villager decrease your friendship with them?


----------



## oath2order

stardrop-crossing said:


> I have a question I haven't been able to figure out the answer to: Does waking up a sleeping villager decrease your friendship with them?



I think not


----------



## FireNinja1

ALLCAPS said:


> I'm inexperienced in the whole laying down paths thing so I'd like to ask people who are experienced:
> 
> What happens when I delete a character holding the patterns for the paths? Do the paths disappear? Do they stay and I'll have to erase and re-path everything? O:



Yes, I think they turn into plain white tiles. So you would have to repath.


----------



## Ras

Does mud temporarily spread after a rain?  My town looks like it has more grass erosion than I would expect today, and I'm hoping it's just caused by all the recent rain.  It's looking bare in places I don't even walk.  I hope in the next version, they do away with this grass erosion nonsense!


----------



## Nerd House

I suck at making paths or setting them up to look nice, so I was wondering if it were possible for a friend to come to my town and setup my paths for me? Using my designs or theirs, doesn't matter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Had my question answered on Facebook!

Someone said you can have someone come over and place flowers as markers as to where to place the paths. Maybe I can find someone to help me with this xD It would require someone with a LOT of patience. xD


----------



## IndiaHawker

Apple just asked me to get signatures from other towns for something, but i had to decline as i don't have WiFi at the moment. What would have happened if i had got the signatures for her? Would she have given me her photo, or a present, or would the friendship level just go up? Thanks in advance! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ALLCAPS said:


> I'm inexperienced in the whole laying down paths thing so I'd like to ask people who are experienced:
> 
> What happens when I delete a character holding the patterns for the paths? Do the paths disappear? Do they stay and I'll have to erase and re-path everything? O:



If you want to keep your paths the same shape, but change the design, you can just edit the current patterns and the laid out path will change too


----------



## vodkasmizmar

India - Yep,your friendship would go up! 2 of the 3 times I got my villagers signatures, they ended up giving me their pics. The 3rd time I only got a normal present.


----------



## Ettienne

MikeJ777 said:


> I suck at making paths or setting them up to look nice, so I was wondering if it were possible for a friend to come to my town and setup my paths for me? Using my designs or theirs, doesn't matter.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Had my question answered on Facebook!
> 
> Someone said you can have someone come over and place flowers as markers as to where to place the paths. Maybe I can find someone to help me with this xD It would require someone with a LOT of patience. xD



I didn't want to constantly erase patterns as I figured out where I wanted my path to go, so I lined them with flowers just as you suggested. It does take patience, but I found that by lining them first, I was able to save time and leave myself a nice flower garden border.

(Also, you can grab up to 40 flowers per trip to the island, maxing out the basket each time.)

My suggestion is to connect your important buildings first. Town Hall, the Train Station, Re-Tail, your house if you'd like. A nice looking path won't always be the fastest line to your destination.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I've heard people so strongly arguing for both sides on this, but can you or can you not move out the most recent villager that moved in without having to move out somebody else first?  Please provide evidence or some kind of personal experience.

Also, will a villager not ping to move if they have something for sale in Re-Tail?


----------



## FireNinja1

stardrop-crossing said:


> I've heard people so strongly arguing for both sides on this, but can you or can you not move out the most recent villager that moved in without having to move out somebody else first?  Please provide evidence or some kind of personal experience.
> 
> Also, will a villager not ping to move if they have something for sale in Re-Tail?



I don't think that's the case. They should move out like the others, I once forced out Patty who was my 10th. But this can't prove or disprove this theory; the only way would actually be to go into the game's coding or something to fully prove it.

And no, I don't think so.


----------



## Krissi2197

What's that website where you can upload pictures to your computer without having to remove the SD card from your DS? I had it bookmarked but I seemed to have lost it.


----------



## Mariah

Krissi2197 said:


> What's that website where you can upload pictures to your computer without having to remove the SD card from your DS? I had it bookmarked but I seemed to have lost it.


Do you mean this?


----------



## Krissi2197

Mariah said:


> Do you mean this?



Ah, yes! Thank you~!


----------



## Bear_Crossing

What time do snooty villagers go to sleep and wake up?


----------



## Ras

I think they get up at 9:30am and go to bed at 2am.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Ah, thank you!


----------



## Silverwind

1) Can villagers ping you for PWPs even if you have maxed out the limit?
2) Do villagers that forced their way in from another town via wi-fi/streetpass not intend to move unless you talk to them more than once?


----------



## Ettienne

stardrop-crossing said:


> I've heard people so strongly arguing for both sides on this, but can you or can you not move out the most recent villager that moved in without having to move out somebody else first?  Please provide evidence or some kind of personal experience.
> 
> Also, will a villager not ping to move if they have something for sale in Re-Tail?



I don't have any evidence of this such as screenshots or video, but I have had my newest villager be the next to move out before. Peanut moved to my town and I wanted to test a theory (that if you talk with a villager while they are in boxes then ignore them thereafter, they should move in approximately a week). I hadn't heard that you couldn't move your newest villager yet.

I ignored Peanut for several days before she became sick and I gave her medicine. After that I talked with her while she was sick, but she still decided to move out after she was well again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silverwind said:


> 1) Can villagers ping you for PWPs even if you have maxed out the limit?
> 2) Do villagers that forced their way in from another town via wi-fi/streetpass not intend to move unless you talk to them more than once?



I have heard that villagers can still ping you, but it is even farther and fewer in between. I do know that once you have all three bridges built, your villagers shouldn't request any new types.

No, I had a villager randomly move to my town after she moved from my boyfriend's town. I did not adopt her, she just moved due to our Wi-Fi interactions. I didn't talk with her for quite a while and another villager mentioned she was thinking about moving. I was mad that she'd moved in without permission, taking my 10th spot, but then began talking with her after. It's my belief that all villagers are treated the same once they've moved in.


----------



## JackoCFC

1) What are the requirements of getting a perfect town such as how many trees and flowers?

2) How long does it take for a black rose to wilt? Is there any way of making them wilt quicker?


----------



## Ras

Silverwind said:


> 2) Do villagers that forced their way in from another town via wi-fi/streetpass not intend to move unless you talk to them more than once?



There is a 10th villager guide that says that 10th villagers can move any time, just like any other villager, IF you got them from the campsite or from another village.  If they just pop up in your town through wifi/streetpass, they won't move until you let somebody else move AND move somebody else in.

As with anything involving 10th villagers and moving, there is still a lot of debate about all of this.


----------



## Ettienne

JackoCFC said:


> 1) What are the requirements of getting a perfect town such as how many trees and flowers?
> 
> 2) How long does it take for a black rose to wilt? Is there any way of making them wilt quicker?



1. a) Cleanliness: Less than 10 weeds, less than 10 items on the ground (not counting shells, fruit, natural items, etc), no trash, and no Rafflesia.
b) Nature: Approx. 175-200 trees, extra points for 75+ flowers, public works that increase nature value.
c) Living: Public works that increase living value. (See this guide: http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246 Section 63: Citizen Satisfaction

2. Just as long as any flower takes to wilt. There is a chance your flower will wilt each day, just like the chance to spawn more flowers. To increase the chances, decrease the possibility of other flowers wilting--so have few or no others. This one might see obvious, but be sure you don't have the Beautiful Town Ordinance.


----------



## TerryMartin

So fruit baskets don't count as trash?


----------



## stardrop-crossing

TerryMartin said:


> So fruit baskets don't count as trash?



Baskets do but single fruit don't


----------



## Ettienne

TerryMartin said:


> So fruit baskets don't count as trash?



That I'm not sure of. I know single fruits don't, but perfect fruits do. I wouldn't assume so, but the game can be so picky.

Roald is adorable, by the way.


----------



## Silverwind

Ras said:


> There is a 10th villager guide that says that 10th villagers can move any time, just like any other villager, IF you got them from the campsite or from another village.  If they just pop up in your town through wifi/streetpass, they won't move until you let somebody else move AND move somebody else in.
> 
> As with anything involving 10th villagers and moving, there is still a lot of debate about all of this.


That made me wonder why Tex in my main town still refused to move despite having one move out after him, one dreamie move-in and two other villagers except him who pinged to move.  Currently all my existing chatacters only talked to him once.


----------



## saehanfox

Oh god, I think I have to let someone in my town go before Monty will ever ping. He trespassed in my town because of wifi and I've been TTing and doing that ignoring trick for a month now and he won't move. I'll be really pissed if I have to let go of one of the other 9 villagers just to get rid of that piece of ^$!%


----------



## Silverwind

saehanfox said:


> Oh god, I think I have to let someone in my town go before Monty will ever ping. He trespassed in my town because of wifi and I've been TTing and doing that ignoring trick for a month now and he won't move. I'll be really pissed if I have to let go of one of the other 9 villagers just to get rid of that piece of ^$!%


As long as someone else pings to move, Monty is removed from immunity to move even if you decline that other villager from moving.


----------



## saehanfox

Silverwind said:


> As long as someone else pings to move, Monty is removed from immunity to move even if you decline that other villager from moving.



That's nice, but I've gotten every other 9 villagers in my town to ping to move (and some have multiple times) but Monty refuses; the guy is stubborn, I feel like he's really resisting


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Hope I can get the answer here =)

How long does it take for my DA to be change by Luna? I haven't update my DA since 3 weeks ago or longer and will that cause it to be remove and I will get a new DA code? urghhh...I want a complete different one from my current =x


----------



## Ettienne

sn0wxyuki said:


> Hope I can get the answer here =)
> 
> How long does it take for my DA to be change by Luna? I haven't update my DA since 3 weeks ago or longer and will that cause it to be remove and I will get a new DA code? urghhh...I want a complete different one from my current =x



It appears unknown just how long it takes for your dream to be deleted from the server. According to Luna, it's deleted if you don't update AND no one visits for "a very long time." But I believe you can talk with her and have your dream deleted manually. This should result in a new Address I would think.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

o tried the manually but doesn't work,she give me the same one lol~


----------



## Ettienne

sn0wxyuki said:


> o tried the manually but doesn't work,she give me the same one lol~



Damn you, Luna. I'm sorry, I really hoped that would work for you. :/


----------



## sn0wxyuki

xD Alright thanks! I shall now had my DA remove from siggy and pray for however long it takes to get a new one xD


----------



## Blockmayus

Kinda urgent question! Is it possible for two people to trade Villagers succesfuly and risk-free while both of us have 10 villagers?


----------



## stardrop-crossing

sn0wxyuki said:


> Hope I can get the answer here =)
> 
> How long does it take for my DA to be change by Luna? I haven't update my DA since 3 weeks ago or longer and will that cause it to be remove and I will get a new DA code? urghhh...I want a complete different one from my current =x



It seems usually what causes is a change is if you are playing on a different 3DS.  Other than that, I don't really know how to force a change.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Blockmayus said:


> Kinda urgent question! Is it possible for two people to trade Villagers succesfuly and risk-free while both of us have 10 villagers?



No, someone has to have less to take a villager in the trade first ):


----------



## Blockmayus

Aww man. D: I have a trade pending (Merengue for Lolly) and I really wanted to adopt Rolf from someone else, but that would fill out my town and Im pretty sure my trader?s town is full... Ill just cross my fingers and hope the trader gets Lolly in boxes before the other person voids Rolf.

Anyway, thanks for the help!


----------



## dreamysnowx

Why do when I plant a perfect fruit, they grow into normal fruit tree instead of a perfect fruit tree? ;-;


----------



## yourlilemogirl

dreamysnowx said:


> Why do when I plant a perfect fruit, they grow into normal fruit tree instead of a perfect fruit tree? ;-;



they'll only grow more perfect fruit if its the fruit your town started out growing naturally. all other fruits wont grow perfect in your town except one variety.


----------



## dreamysnowx

yourlilemogirl said:


> they'll only grow more perfect fruit if its the fruit your town started out growing naturally. all other fruits wont grow perfect in your town except one variety.



Oh! that explains it x_____x </3

So to get perfect fruit trees that isn't your local fruit, you got to find a one perfect fruit from one of the trees and use that fruit to plant to get a perfect fruit basically? ;-; sorry if I'm confusing D:


----------



## yourlilemogirl

I regret my house placement for my 2nd cart's mayor. Is there anyway I can demolish it and rebuild it just a few spaces back? D: 
I see the option, but i'm too scared to try it unless I know what to expect. A friend told me that even if I click it, Isabelle will stop me and say something about "you mean too much to this town to move!" :[


----------



## toastia

how do you get big?


----------



## Campy

dreamysnowx said:


> Oh! that explains it x_____x </3
> 
> So to get perfect fruit trees that isn't your local fruit, you got to find a one perfect fruit from one of the trees and use that fruit to plant to get a perfect fruit basically? ;-; sorry if I'm confusing D:


You can only have perfect fruit trees of your own native fruit. It doesn't matter how or where you got other perfect fruit from, all of them will grow into normal trees, unfortunately.




yourlilemogirl said:


> I regret my house placement for my 2nd cart's mayor. Is there anyway I can demolish it and rebuild it just a few spaces back? D:
> I see the option, but i'm too scared to try it unless I know what to expect. A friend told me that even if I click it, Isabelle will stop me and say something about "you mean too much to this town to move!" :[


Demolishing your house means you delete the character. If it's the mayor, it means the town will be deleted, too.



Prin said:


> how do you get big?


You become big for a short moment after eating the so called 'famous mushroom'. I believe it only rarely spawns around tree stumps.


----------



## Farobi

Who rates villager vs villager threads one star??


----------



## Nerd House

Question about Gracie, as she is the only obstacle standing between me and my T&T Emporium!!

Can I go to anyone's town who Gracie is currently visiting and get a Fashion Check? Or does it have to be MY OWN town? If it's my own town, what's the fastest way to get 3 more checks done (I've only done 1 so far)


----------



## Yamuraiha

I sold Julian and TT so the buyer could  talk to him when he was in boxes (is that how you call it?) can I just TT back to the current day or would that somehow mess something up?


----------



## Gizmodo

Farobi said:


> Who rates villager vs villager threads one star??



Who rates any thread is the real question


----------



## Nerd House

_Question about Gracie, as she is the only obstacle standing between me and my T&T Emporium!!

Can I go to anyone's town who Gracie is currently visiting and get a Fashion Check? Or does it have to be MY OWN town? If it's my own town, what's the fastest way to get 3 more checks done (I've only done 1 so far)._


*Also: If I save a path design, place it down, then delete it or replace it with another design, what happens?*


----------



## vodkasmizmar

@MikeJ 
Gracie - you can only do the fashion checks in your own town. The fastest way to get 3 done is to TT one day at a time and hope she shows up in your event center. She will come (max) once a week, so if you TT and she's there Tuesday, it's safe to TT to the next Sunday. However, it is not guaranteed that she will come every week.

Path - your path will be replaced with the other design. I didn't know that for my cycling town, so my paths are now ducky shirts and shirts from Able's.

@Yamuraiha - It will act as if only one day has passed if you TT back to today's date. Nothing big will happen in your town, so there's no worries.


----------



## Yamuraiha

And the villager still moves in to the other town? it has nothing to do with me TT back and Julian completely moving out?  
Ty for answering!


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Yamuraiha said:


> And the villager still moves in to the other town? it has nothing to do with me TT back and Julian completely moving out?
> Ty for answering!



Yep, the villager still moves to the other town. As soon as the person talks to and convinces the villager to move to their town and you save, it's all on the other person now. To make sure, go check on Julian's house and it should have a chat box come up saying "Moved out" As long as you get that message, then Julian is the other person's responsibility now.


----------



## Yamuraiha

Oh I just checked and it says "moved out"
Thanks!! I feel save now c: I kinda understand how TT works but I rather be sure of what I'm doing instead of messing something up!


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Yamuraiha said:


> Oh I just checked and it says "moved out"
> Thanks!! I feel save now c: I kinda understand how TT works but I rather be sure of what I'm doing instead of messing something up!



No problem! Glad I could help  TTing is a confusing thing and it's good to see that you're being safe than sorry.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Does anyone know if there's any definite way of sending a villager in the void through WiFi that results in 100% chance of success?

I'm going to give someone a villager who moved out a while back. They're the only villager in my void (so no chance of something disastrous happening), and I haven't gone online with anyone since, so theoretically it should work for sure, but I've read posts about people who had the same circumstances as I have and yet they didn't get the villager to move in. As in, a town with room went online with a town who had a villager in the void, and for some reason, the villager never showed up.

I know that it doesn't matter if the adopter visits or is the host (villagers can be transferred either way), but is it more likely to work one way than another? And is it worthwhile to try again if it fails? I thought that the villager pool is cleared if someone went online with anyone and any villagers in it disappear forever, but I found a post here that says otherwise.

Basically, is there any definite knowledge about the void/WiFi villagers? Any anecdotes will help, too!


----------



## yourlilemogirl

MikeJ777 said:


> _Question about Gracie, as she is the only obstacle standing between me and my T&T Emporium!!
> 
> Can I go to anyone's town who Gracie is currently visiting and get a Fashion Check? Or does it have to be MY OWN town? If it's my own town, what's the fastest way to get 3 more checks done (I've only done 1 so far)._
> 
> 
> Also: If I save a path design, place it down, then delete it or replace it with another design, what happens?





vodkasmizmar said:


> @MikeJ
> Gracie - you can only do the fashion checks in your own town. *The fastest way to get 3 done is to TT one day at a time and hope she shows up in your event center.* She will come (max) once a week, so if you TT and she's there Tuesday, it's safe to TT to the next Sunday. However, it is not guaranteed that she will come every week.



actually the fastest way to do it is to find a date she appears, then time travel one day forward, then back to the date she was there. It's how i got all my checks knocked out in one go


----------



## Quilava

To get the gardening badge, do you HAVE to plant flowers/trees or can you just buy them for it to count?


----------



## Splinter

Is this true?


----------



## Ras

Yes, it's true. You can't be holding anything in your hands to do it.


----------



## Janna

Hi there! Been a while since I posted but I'm back. 

One of my villagers, Zucker, is packing to move on the 30th. I time traveled to the 30th so my friend could speak with him and try and get him. Zucker agreed to move into his town but now that that's finished I want to time travel back to the 28th as that's the current date for me.. would that be safe? I don't want my friend to lose Zucker because of me traveling back to a specific point.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Janna said:


> Hi there! Been a while since I posted but I'm back.
> 
> One of my villagers, Zucker, is packing to move on the 30th. I time traveled to the 30th so my friend could speak with him and try and get him. Zucker agreed to move into his town but now that that's finished I want to time travel back to the 28th as that's the current date for me.. would that be safe? I don't want my friend to lose Zucker because of me traveling back to a specific point.



If your friend already got him and Zucker said ok and and your friend left and everything saved ok with no wi-fi errors, you're good to tt.
(If if you up to Zucker's door and it says "moved out", you're good.)


----------



## Janna

stardrop-crossing said:


> If your friend already got him and Zucker said ok and and your friend left and everything saved ok with no wi-fi errors, you're good to tt.
> (If if you up to Zucker's door and it says "moved out", you're good.)



Yep, Zucker said yes and we saved/left without problems. Thanks so much. =)


----------



## olivetree123

Are PWP suggestions an indicator of a high friendship level?
I've gotten over half of the lazy PWPs from Beau alone and I haven't had to do the diving trick at all; they're pretty much all he ever pings me about.


----------



## Ettienne

Quilava said:


> To get the gardening badge, do you HAVE to plant flowers/trees or can you just buy them for it to count?



You'll have to plant them, yes. However, buying them from Leif does unlock the silver watering can (purchase 50 flowers) and the gold ax (purchase 50 saplings).


----------



## Krissi2197

I remember seeing a really good visual guide on the bridge space requirements on here a while back... Even after using the search option, I cannot find it. Can somebody be kind enough to link it to me? I want to re-build a bridge somewhere but I'm worried I may not have enough room to do so.


----------



## Ras

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?147177-BRIDGE-SPACE-REQUIREMENTS-GUIDE


----------



## Momonoki

It can take more then one day for a villager to move in from another town right? My precious little Kiki hasen't arrived.


----------



## Krissi2197

Momonoki said:


> It can take more then one day for a villager to move in from another town right? My precious little Kiki hasen't arrived.



For me, it's only taken one day, but I know it can take up to 3 (or 2) days for the plot to show up. ^^


----------



## Sidewalk

Is there a limit on the numbers of villager of the same personality you can have in your town?


----------



## Feloreena

Sidewalk said:


> Is there a limit on the numbers of villager of the same personality you can have in your town?



No there isn't, you could have ten of the same type if you really wanted to!

---

My question:-

Does Gracie ever ask for the same fashion style twice in her fashion checks, i.e. I had a flashy check today, could she ask for flashy clothes again for the next three checks?


----------



## Krissi2197

Sidewalk said:


> Is there a limit on the numbers of villager of the same personality you can have in your town?



Nope! If you want to have 10 of the same personality, go for it... It just may get a bit boring due to the repeated dialogue and lack of other PWPs you'll get.


----------



## Sidewalk

Feloreena said:


> No there isn't, you could have ten of the same type if you really wanted to!
> 
> ---
> 
> My question:-
> 
> Does Gracie ever ask for the same fashion style twice in her fashion checks, i.e. I had a flashy check today, could she ask for flashy clothes again for the next three checks?



Thanks, for me Gracie requirement is all different. 



Krissi2197 said:


> Nope! If you want to have 10 of the same personality, go for it... It just may get a bit boring due to the repeated dialogue and lack of other PWPs you'll get.



Thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it possible to have 10 Molly in my town? XD


----------



## Ettienne

Feloreena said:


> My question:-
> 
> Does Gracie ever ask for the same fashion style twice in her fashion checks, i.e. I had a flashy check today, could she ask for flashy clothes again for the next three checks?



She can, but it's highly unlikely and usually only happens if you're TTing to get all her checks in one go. Personally, I feel like she always know which clothes you have the least of and asks for those. x.x

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sidewalk said:


> Is it possible to have 10 Molly in my town? XD



Sadly, no. You can have multiples of the same personality, but not of the same villager. You can however have her in each of your towns if you have more than one. c:


----------



## xxTomxx

Is it possible to change the interior of a villagers house? 
I really like Rolf but I really can stand his interior. So what would be the best what to change his wallpaper and carpet, if that is possible?


----------



## Momonoki

xxTomxx said:


> Is it possible to change the interior of a villagers house?
> I really like Rolf but I really can stand his interior. So what would be the best what to change his wallpaper and carpet, if that is possible?



You can change interior and music but not wallpaper and carpet.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Is there any days when you can't get a camper in your campsite?
Or is it just random?


----------



## Nerd House

Why are gold roses so valuable/expensive? They are so easy to get...Flowers wilt quickly without the proper ordinance, and Golden Tools are in abundance here on the forums @50-100 TBTs each, and TBT Bells are SO EASY to get.


----------



## Momonoki

MikeJ777 said:


> Why are gold roses so valuable/expensive? They are so easy to get...Flowers wilt quickly without the proper ordinance, and Golden Tools are in abundance here on the forums @50-100 TBTs each, and TBT Bells are SO EASY to get.



People are too lazy to breed flowers themselves.


----------



## MayorAlex

Question about the villager reset trick at the start of the game.

So on the second day of your new town a villager always moves in.  If you use the Reset trick to get one of your dreamies can you use the same trick to determine where they place their house as well?  Also can you use this same trick later in the game?  How can you tell a day before a villager is going to put a plot down?

Thanks!


----------



## Ras

Nope.  If you are resetting for a character you want, you have to take them where they are.  You can only determine the plot location when it's only going to be one character, like when you invite one from the camp or another town.

Any time you have 8 villagers (or fewer), you can villager reset.  I don't think there's any ironclad way to know what day they will be arriving, so when the randoms are moving in, you just need to start each day with a new character and check for a plot.  Remember that if there is NO plot and you want to get on with your day, you still have to save as the new character or there's a chance when you start up as mayor that there will be a plot, and you'll then be stuck with it.


----------



## Nerd House

How do you prove you have a specific dreamie? I'm just curious. Anyone can slap a signature/image together saying they want a specific villager. How else is there to verify?

I see a lot of giveaways/cycling threads, and auctions saying they need dreamie proof.


----------



## leenaby

Hi there! I'm still fairly new to this game and I think I read all 82 pages in here but just curious about something that I might of missed and/or need an answer to.  Would anybody be kind enough and help me with some of the questions I have? That'd be great. 

1) Apart from the campsite, what's another PWP recommended to start with/do first?

2)When you get pitfalls that are planted and dig them up, can you sell them at Re-tail or elsewhere? Or do you just keep them? Also if planting this and pushing say, one of the villagers in, does this get them to move? Now that latter question is something I've heard about but need clarification on and more so of a curious one. 

3) Out of curiosity, are the villagers that you get in the beginning of the game default for all the games or does it vary? Say you get Lobo and Cheri in your town but somebody else has another villager? Or is that false?


----------



## Nerd House

pennyfeather said:


> 1) Apart from the campsite, what's another PWP recommended to start with/do first?
> 
> 2)When you get pitfalls that are planted and dig them up, can you sell them at Re-tail or elsewhere? Or do you just keep them? Also if planting this and pushing say, one of the villagers in, does this get them to move? Now that latter question is something I've heard about but need clarification on and more so of a curious one.
> 
> 3) Out of curiosity, are the villagers that you get in the beginning of the game default for all the games or does it vary? Say you get Lobo and Cheri in your town but somebody else has another villager? Or is that false?



1. Bridges. Build bridges to help you navigate your map!

2. Pitfall Seeds can be sold at Re-Tail for 10 bells. Not sure about the latter part of the question.

3. The villagers you start with are randomized.


----------



## toxapex

If someone else's town has a camper in it, can you visit the town and convince them to move to your town? Like, I have Bam in my town. Could a visitor come and convince him to move to their town? Or would it only work with me?


----------



## Campy

MikeJ777 said:


> How do you prove you have a specific dreamie? I'm just curious. Anyone can slap a signature/image together saying they want a specific villager. How else is there to verify?
> 
> I see a lot of giveaways/cycling threads, and auctions saying they need dreamie proof.


Some people have signatures that you can just see a lot of work was put into. But you're right, anyone can just edit their signature, so they can also check your post history to see if you've been searching for the villager before. That's definitely the most trustworthy way, though I don't know how many people actually do check that.



tokayseye said:


> If someone else's town has a camper in it, can you visit the town and convince them to move to your town? Like, I have Bam in my town. Could a visitor come and convince him to move to their town? Or would it only work with me?


Unfortunately, it's not possible to convince a camper from another town to move to a different town than the one they're camping in. So yeah, it only works in your own town.


----------



## Momonoki

pennyfeather said:


> Hi there! I'm still fairly new to this game and I think I read all 82 pages in here but just curious about something that I might of missed and/or need an answer to.  Would anybody be kind enough and help me with some of the questions I have? That'd be great.
> 
> 1) Apart from the campsite, what's another PWP recommended to start with/do first?
> 
> 2)When you get pitfalls that are planted and dig them up, can you sell them at Re-tail or elsewhere? Or do you just keep them? *Also if planting this and pushing say, one of the villagers in, does this get them to move?* Now that latter question is something I've heard about but need clarification on and more so of a curious one.
> 
> 3) Out of curiosity, are the villagers that you get in the beginning of the game default for all the games or does it vary? Say you get Lobo and Cheri in your town but somebody else has another villager? Or is that false?




That's opposite of what you want to do. There is a "Friendship Ladder", And keeping hitting them or pushing them into pitfalls push them down that ladder, but villagers won't move if they are on the botttom of the ladder.


----------



## BonjourParis

Hi everyone

I have been playing new leaf for about 5 months now and I have realised that Mom writes lots of letters but I haven't heard from Dad ever. Is this normal? Will I still get my carnation on Fathers Day? Or is my NL dad a bit of a deadbeat


----------



## Feloreena

BonjourParis said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been playing new leaf for about 5 months now and I have realised that Mom writes lots of letters but I haven't heard from Dad ever. Is this normal? Will I still get my carnation on Fathers Day? Or is my NL dad a bit of a deadbeat



Mine is the same, pretty sure it's normal!


----------



## stardrop-crossing

pennyfeather said:


> 1) Apart from the campsite, what's another PWP recommended to start with/do first?



Like someone else said, bridges are the way to go for convenience.  You can have up to three.  If you have more than two though, villagers won't suggest new kinds of bridges, so keep that in mind.
I also think it's helpful to start putting in larger pwp that you want first.  It's easier to squeeze in small stuff later.


----------



## JackoCFC

How do you make a drop down menu in your signatures and in threads?


----------



## Ettienne

JackoCFC said:


> How do you make a drop down menu in your signatures and in threads?



Are you thinking of spoiler tags that hide info until you click them?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pennyfeather said:


> 1) Apart from the campsite, what's another PWP recommended to start with/do first?



BRIDGES BRIDGES BRIDGES. Bridges require a LOT of space on either side of the river to be built. Once they're built, a villager can move in closer to the bridge than the distance the bridge first required, so it makes it nearly impossible to put a demolished bridge back in the same place. Pick your bridge locations early and get them in before a villager gets in the way.


----------



## JackoCFC

CooCooCachu said:


> Are you thinking of spoiler tags that hide info until you click them
> .



Yeah


----------



## Momonoki

JackoCFC said:


> Yeah



[*spoiler="Name of spoiler here"*][*/spoiler*]


----------



## Feloreena

JackoCFC said:


> Yeah



You put 



Spoiler



[ /spoiler] (without the space) before your text.



Spoiler



Like this.


----------



## IndiaHawker

If someone in the campsite says they're moving to your town, are you safe to keep talking to them without them changing their mind?


----------



## Ras

Yeah.  They'll keep playing games, saying their phrases about camping, and say stuff like, "I guess I need to start finding a place to put my house!"


----------



## Glaceon2000

Where do people get paths for their towns? I can't make them, I tried once and it was awful.


----------



## Ras

You have to unlock the QR sewing machine by talking to Sable a lot, and then you can scan in QR codes.  Here is one site:

http://pathmagic.tumblr.com/


----------



## Glaceon2000

Okay, I'll try that. Thank you


----------



## leenaby

MikeJ777 said:


> 1. Bridges. Build bridges to help you navigate your map!
> 
> 2. Pitfall Seeds can be sold at Re-Tail for 10 bells. Not sure about the latter part of the question.
> 
> 3. The villagers you start with are randomized.



1. Thanks for the suggestion! I'll get around to that sometime this week!
2. Okay then! Thanks. And the second question was more of clarification question regarding what the use of Pitfall see was. My apologies for the confusion.
3. That's pretty cool. Thanks!



Momonoki said:


> That's opposite of what you want to do. There is a "Friendship Ladder", And keeping hitting them or pushing them into pitfalls push them down that ladder, but villagers won't move if they are on the botttom of the ladder.



Hmmm I think I've read so much about the friendship ladder that I understand it now.  Thanks for answering my question and clarifying with me on that. 



stardrop-crossing said:


> Like someone else said, bridges are the way to go for convenience.  You can have up to three.  If you have more than two though, villagers won't suggest new kinds of bridges, so keep that in mind.
> I also think it's helpful to start putting in larger pwp that you want first.  It's easier to squeeze in small stuff later.



Alright. Guess I'll go with 2 bridges to start with but also good suggestion regarding the other PWPs to work on.



CooCooCachu said:


> BRIDGES BRIDGES BRIDGES. Bridges require a LOT of space on either side of the river to be built. Once they're built, a villager can move in closer to the bridge than the distance the bridge first required, so it makes it nearly impossible to put a demolished bridge back in the same place. Pick your bridge locations early and get them in before a villager gets in the way.



Alrighty then. The bridges sound like alot to work on and all but also exciting in a sense. Thanks for letting me know that in advance! Hopefully I'll place my bridges in the right locations and avoid that problematic thing with villager houses. Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## Ettienne

Glaceon2000 said:


> Where do people get paths for their towns? I can't make them, I tried once and it was awful.



You can google ACNL QR paths. That's what I did. There are a couple Tumblr pages dedicated solely to codes. Now, to use them, you'll need to have befriended Sable and gained access to the QR machine.


----------



## Kit

Once you have Katrina's shop built, does the tent stop appearing in your plaza?


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Kit said:


> Once you have Katrina's shop built, does the tent stop appearing in your plaza?



Correct, no more tent


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Sorry to ask, and I did read all the FAQ in the beginning, but when making a secondary character, and you want to like move some things from the mayor to that character, besides using the mail feature, can you just leave the items like outside? If you save, quit, and go to the next character will the items still be on the ground?


----------



## stardrop-crossing

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Sorry to ask, and I did read all the FAQ in the beginning, but when making a secondary character, and you want to like move some things from the mayor to that character, besides using the mail feature, can you just leave the items like outside? If you save, quit, and go to the next character will the items still be on the ground?



Yup! Leaving crap on the ground is the easiest way to pass stuff from character to character.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

So by talking to Sable for 10 days will let me get mannequins from her or must also purchase 50 clothing from Able's shop? I currently try to get the mannequin with my 2nd character >< QR machine unlocked but no mannequin obtain.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

sn0wxyuki said:


> So by talking to Sable for 10 days will let me get mannequins from her or must also purchase 50 clothing from Able's shop? I currently try to get the mannequin with my 2nd character >< QR machine unlocked but no mannequin obtain.



This, I am pretty sure, you can obtain a mannequin after purchasing 50 clothing items from the shop. Talking to Sable for 10 days will unlock the QR Machine though.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Are villagers from the campsite supposed to make their plot the day after they camped? Zucker agreed to move in yesterday and now i can't find his plot..


----------



## Yui Z

IndiaHawker said:


> Are villagers from the campsite supposed to make their plot the day after they camped? Zucker agreed to move in yesterday and now i can't find his plot..



No it'll take a few days before he moved in from the campsite


----------



## IndiaHawker

Oh brilliant, thank you! Was worried he'd disappeared


----------



## Ras

Usually, it's the second day after they were camping. The idea is that they go home, pack up, then have their plot down where they want their house built.


----------



## xkassidy

stupid quick question if I obtained a barrel from Pascal and put it in my room would I be able to put stuffs on there or nah


----------



## Campy

xkassidy said:


> stupid quick question if I obtained a barrel from Pascal and put it in my room would I be able to put stuffs on there or nah


I wish you could, but no.


----------



## xkassidy

Campy said:


> I wish you could, but no.



Aww oh well. thanks for the reply!


----------



## leenaby

I have a question regarding building a bridge for the PWP and 10th villager moving in. Okay, so I already have the campsite and let's just say after I did everything regarding the 10th villagers and having them move.  Should I build the bridge (since that's my next PWP goal) after or before I start on a bridge?  Which would be a better move and why? Also if this question was already answered, by all means, please redirect me to that thread. Thank you!


----------



## Ettienne

pennyfeather said:


> I have a question regarding building a bridge for the PWP and 10th villager moving in. Okay, so I already have the campsite and let's just say after I did everything regarding the 10th villagers and having them move.  Should I build the bridge (since that's my next PWP goal) after or before I start on a bridge?  Which would be a better move and why? Also if this question was already answered, by all means, please redirect me to that thread. Thank you!



I'm sorry, do you mean to ask whether you should build the bridge first or get a 10th villager first?


----------



## leenaby

Sorry! I meant should I build the bridge before or after the 10th villager moves in. Which is the better option? Does that help?


----------



## Campy

pennyfeather said:


> Sorry! I meant should I build the bridge before or after the 10th villager moves in. Which is the better option? Does that help?


I'd definitely do it before the villager moves in! You see, villager houses can really ruin your plans for a bridge because bridges need a ridiculous amount of space. Once a bruidge is built, a villager can plop their house right next to it, but that unfortunately doesn't work the other way around.


But maybe they'll place their house in a completely different place than where you want your bridge, and then what I said above doesn't really matter. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My own question; does anyone know for sure 'til what time the April Fool's Event runs? I think I've read it was 12AM but I'd just like to make sure since I get home pretty late today. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ettienne

The consensus is that Blanca will hang around your Plaza until 12:00am.


----------



## Campy

CooCooCachu said:


> The consensus is that Blanca will hang around your Plaza until 12:00am.


Thanks.


----------



## olivetree123

I remember seeing something about the cedar trees in winter - that after a certain date, any new ones planted won't have lights.

Does anyone know if there's a similar rule with cherry blossoms?


----------



## IndiaHawker

In the fish encyclopedia, it doesn't show what time you find them at (instead showing location) - can the same fish be caught at any time of the day? For example, could i catch a koi at 6am, and also at 12pm and 7pm and 2am? Sorry if that doesn't make sense, thanks!


----------



## vodkasmizmar

olivetree123 said:


> I remember seeing something about the cedar trees in winter - that after a certain date, any new ones planted won't have lights.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a similar rule with cherry blossoms?



Your normal trees will stay like this until the 10th of April.

- - - Post Merge - - -



IndiaHawker said:


> In the fish encyclopedia, it doesn't show what time you find them at (instead showing location) - can the same fish be caught at any time of the day? For example, could i catch a koi at 6am, and also at 12pm and 7pm and 2am? Sorry if that doesn't make sense, thanks!



No, like other catchable nature critters, certain fish come out at certain hours of the day. You can check out when fish are available here: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/list-of-bugs-fish-deep-sea/


----------



## IndiaHawker

Okay good to know, thanks! Kind of annoying that the encyclopedia doesn't say.. Also, do villagers ping you on event days? Like today since it's April fools day?


----------



## Ettienne

IndiaHawker said:


> Okay good to know, thanks! Kind of annoying that the encyclopedia doesn't say.. Also, do villagers ping you on event days? Like today since it's April fools day?



They can, but only once the event is over at midnight. At least for moving. I personally haven't had anyone ping for anything during an event.


----------



## Spontida

Wart Jr. isn't pinging me to move. Is it because of April Fools?


----------



## Ettienne

Spontida said:


> Wart Jr. isn't pinging me to move. Is it because of April Fools?



Yes. Villagers won't ping for moving, or anything else I believe, during a holiday or event. After it ends at midnight, he'll be able to ping. Or, simply wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Wildroses

I got this game a week ago and I love my villagers. I want them to stay with me forever and never leave. Are there any things I should do or not do to stop any of them moving? Or is it inevitable that some of them will leave town no matter what I do?


----------



## Momonoki

Wildroses said:


> I got this game a week ago and I love my villagers. I want them to stay with me forever and never leave. Are there any things I should do or not do to stop any of them moving? Or is it inevitable that some of them will leave town no matter what I do?



Well, villagers sometimes move without telling you. What you have to do is talk to them EVERY SINGLE DAY.


----------



## Wildroses

Okay...every single play session I shall make sure I talk to Punchy, Roald and Merry no matter what, then if I have time and energy I'll talk to the rest.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Will villagers ever ask for persimmons, mangoes, lemons, etc? I don't think I've encountered them asking specifically for these fruits.


----------



## Momonoki

vodkasmizmar said:


> Will villagers ever ask for persimmons, mangoes, lemons, etc? I don't think I've encountered them asking specifically for these fruits.


Im 100% sure, but i think they do IF they grow in your town.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

vodkasmizmar said:


> Will villagers ever ask for persimmons, mangoes, lemons, etc? I don't think I've encountered them asking specifically for these fruits.



I've had all the weird tropical fruits since last summer and a villager has never asked for them.  You can give them to the villager if they ask you to bring them any fruit, though.  I think they only ask for the "standard" fruits by name.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Excellent, thank you both for the replies! I will be chopping down THOSE trees now.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

I heard before that if you send a villager picture to a villager, they can't/wont display it in their house no matter what?  Is this true? I'd like to send some of my extra pictures from April fools to different villagers.


----------



## Carbohydrates

Anybody know the exact rules for growing cedar trees? I've read "not by water" and "north = better" but I'd like somewhat more specific details before I waste these saplings by planting them poorly.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Basically, they cant be touching anything (so not text to pwp, water, cliffs, buildings etc) except bushes and flowers. sometimes if you have a buttload of trees in a small area more won't grow. a connected chain of trees and bushes can only have up to 12 trees/bushes total, more than that won't grow.
They HAVE to be in the north half of your town or they won't grow at all.


----------



## Carbohydrates

stardrop-crossing said:


> They HAVE to be in the north half of your town or they won't grow at all.


Bluh. There goes my dream of having a town with cedar and fruit trees only. Well, I guess the south half could just be an orchard!


----------



## Ras

Wildroses said:


> Okay...every single play session I shall make sure I talk to Punchy, Roald and Merry no matter what, then if I have time and energy I'll talk to the rest.



To stop them from moving, they have to initiate the conversation.  If they don't ping you first, they won't talk about it.  So, it complicates things a little.  By talking to other villagers, though, they will often tell you if a specific villager is thinking of leaving.


----------



## Jedo

How far apart do PWP have to be from each other? I want to place two fountains next to each other, how many spaces do they have to be apart?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Jedo said:


> How far apart do PWP have to be from each other? I want to place two fountains next to each other, how many spaces do they have to be apart?



Every PWP has a 1-square border on all sides in which nothing (but flowers) can be in that zone. It cannot overlap with other PWP borders, either.

Short answer: 2 squares between the edge of the fountains.


----------



## Jedo

vodkasmizmar said:


> Every PWP has a 1-square border on all sides in which nothing (but flowers) can be in that zone. It cannot overlap with other PWP borders, either.
> 
> Short answer: 2 squares between the edge of the fountains.



YES! That is perfect, there is enough room. Thank you so much


----------



## Blockmayus

If I have 10 villagers, one just told me they will move out and I TT a HUGE amount time into the future (I mean like months.) will someone else also move out? (Im almost sure the answer is that Im safe doing that but I really dont want to risk it.)


----------



## Ettienne

Blockmayus said:


> If I have 10 villagers, one just told me they will move out and I TT a HUGE amount time into the future (I mean like months.) will someone else also move out? (Im almost sure the answer is that Im safe doing that but I really dont want to risk it.)



Just the one who told who they're going to move. No one else is programmed to yet. Someone tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Blockmayus

CooCooCachu said:


> Just the one who told who they're going to move. No one else is programmed to yet. Someone tell me if I'm wrong.



I actualy tought about it a bit and remembered how I went on a hiatus for months and only one villager moved out once I came back. 

Just made the big jump and no one else moved out! 

And thanks for the help!


----------



## Ettienne

Blockmayus said:


> I actualy tought about it a bit and remembered how I went on a hiatus for months and only one villager moved out once I came back.
> 
> Just made the big jump and no one else moved out!
> 
> And thanks for the help!



Welcome! I'm glad it worked out for you. c:


----------



## sn0wxyuki

So I got 20mil in my bank from selling tbt and deposit them all in one shot, but post office only mail me 1 letter for 5mil deposit and give me aluminum briefcase. Why the rest like poster and safety locker mail doesn't reach me? >< I deposited everything about 12am-1am and the next morning 10.30am I only received 1 mail =(


----------



## Ettienne

sn0wxyuki said:


> So I got 20mil in my bank from selling tbt and deposit them all in one shot, but post office only mail me 1 letter for 5mil deposit and give me aluminum briefcase. Why the rest like poster and safety locker mail doesn't reach me? >< I deposited everything about 12am-1am and the next morning 10.30am I only received 1 mail =(



It adds up consecutively. You have to earn each one, one at a time in order. So if you take some out, put in the next number (10 million bell reward?), you'll get it the next day. You can't earn them all in one go, sadly. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## ALLCAPS

Are tree stumps included in the tree count for "greenery"? o: I've read in guides that it is, but I've also read in others that _it has to be _trees (nobody said anything about trees or stumps). 

On that matter, do bushes count as flowers or trees? xD


----------



## Silverwind

Are villagers that force themslves in from wi-fi harder to get rid of? I had one villager move out after stupid Tex moved in and so far almost everyone else pinged to move except him! My mayor is the only one that ever talks to him (alt chars only once). Did I miss anything out that prevents him from moving? What should I do?


----------



## Ras

It's been said that you have to have someone move out and someone else move in for a wifi move-in to move, but I don't think it's proven (there's a lot of controversy surrounding 10th villagers).  I'll say I had Mott as a wifi move-in for months and he never hinted at moving until I moved someone out and in.  He pinged pretty quickly after that.


----------



## Silverwind

Ras said:


> It's been said that you have to have someone move out and someone else move in for a wifi move-in to move, but I don't think it's proven (there's a lot of controversy surrounding 10th villagers).  I'll say I had Mott as a wifi move-in for months and he never hinted at moving until I moved someone out and in.  He pinged pretty quickly after that.


I had a move-in too after Tex mex butt in. So far I had many pings from short time travels but none of them were from him... So afraid the game's gonna make him a permanent resident or sth.


----------



## Ras

Can someone show me Static's house in its original state, or do you have him original in your dream?  Somehow, he has stripped his house pretty bare and I need to try to fix it.


----------



## ALLCAPS

ALLCAPS said:


> Are tree stumps included in the tree count for "greenery"? o: I've read in guides that it is, but I've also read in others that _it has to be _trees (nobody said anything about stumps or sprouts).
> 
> On that matter, do bushes count as flowers or trees? xD



My question, in case it wasn't seen, since it's the last post of the last page.


----------



## RockALittle

Is there a specific method for trying to grow perfect fruit with fertilizer? For example, do I need to bury the fertilizer in a specific spot, do I shake my town fruit from the tree before I bury the fertilizer or after? Do I need to water it? When I first started the game, I didn't realize it gave you a perfect fruit on that first day and have been trying ever since to grow some but no luck.


----------



## JellyBeans

Ras said:


> Can someone show me Static's house in its original state, or do you have him original in your dream?  Somehow, he has stripped his house pretty bare and I need to try to fix it.



He's in my town but I don't have a dc, I'll get a pic soon. But in the meantime maybe check the AC wiki?


----------



## Saturniidae

I hope that I am posting in the right place. any help or advice I would appreciate so much. Right now in my campsite I have Filbert that I wish to move into my town so much  but I think I have the 10 villagers already and I wish for three of them to move out. I've been playing the game since Feb and I just get a perfect town status. Now is there anyway to make a villager move out, does it affect your town status ( I'm trying to get the watering can) and if not will Filbert come back again. I'm sorry if this is silly question.


----------



## civilian

Can I do a one for one trade with someone if we both have 10 villagers and both have a villager in boxes?


----------



## Ettienne

Saturniidae said:


> I hope that I am posting in the right place. any help or advice I would appreciate so much. Right now in my campsite I have Filbert that I wish to move into my town so much  but I think I have the 10 villagers already and I wish for three of them to move out. I've been playing the game since Feb and I just get a perfect town status. Now is there anyway to make a villager move out, does it affect your town status ( I'm trying to get the watering can) and if not will Filbert come back again. I'm sorry if this is silly question.



You can move a villager out only in time, if they should ping you about moving. If you haven't talked with them except to introduce yourself, they can ping you quicker OR if you have a high friendship with a villager they are more likely to ping. Sadly, you won't be able to get Filbert today. He can come back to the campsite in the future, however.



civilian said:


> Can I do a one for one trade with someone if we both have 10 villagers and both have a villager in boxes?



I don't believe so, no. One of you will need to have nine or fewer villagers to trade. Mayor A (9 villagers) will visit Mayor B (10 villagers) and adopt first.


----------



## Saturniidae

ok thanks for answering .


----------



## civilian

CooCooCachu said:


> I don't believe so, no. One of you will need to have nine or fewer villagers to trade. Mayor A (9 villagers) will visit Mayor B (10 villagers) and adopt first.


Well that sucks big time. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Ras

JellyBeans said:


> He's in my town but I don't have a dc, I'll get a pic soon. But in the meantime maybe check the AC wiki?



They've got the Wild World and City Folk versions.  They're a little different.  I'll look for your pic.


----------



## Gummysaur

Can you sell collectibles back to the shop or do you have to sell them on the Marketplace? (crappy question ik)


----------



## FireNinja1

Gummysaur said:


> Can you sell collectibles back to the shop or do you have to sell them on the Marketplace? (crappy question ik)


Unsure of this, but I don't think so.


----------



## olivetree123

Restoring furniture to its original colors still counts towards the badge, correct?


----------



## yourlilemogirl

I have a HUGE problem, Wolfgang, one of my longtime dreamies has decided to go into boxes during a TT'ing mishape cuz of my birthday :c

Now, My 2nd cart has 9 villagers, and I want to invite him over there for holding til I can one day get him back to my main town. However, I haven't touched my 2nd cart in a LONG time, and it's date is still in JANUARY!

If I were to change the time on my brother's 3DS to the month/day/time of my 2nd town, will I be able to avoid another TT'ing mishap? Will my town's time change? Or will it be safe to boot up?

I really dont want to have to tirelessly TT day by day in my 2nd cart to the actual real time of the year just for this, considering I have work tonight >_<)

helllllp???

*edit:* ok i solved my own problem with a little experimenting. If I changed the time on my brother's 3DS, it shot me back to Nov. 2013 <.<) so, if I kept it the same time as IRL (since my own 3DS was also set to IRL time) it'd stay Jan 18th 2014 in my own. Wolfgang safely stored in backup town, PHEW!


----------



## Farobi

If anyone's got too much time in their hands, can they organize this list from A-Z? (and take out the numbers?)
Thanks!


Spoiler



1. Marshal 
2. Merengue 
3. Diana 
4. Lolly 
5. Julian 
6. Stitches 
7. Ankha 
8. Beau 
9. Fauna 
10. Tia 
11. Zucker 
Marina 
13. Rosie 
14. Phoebe 
15. Erik 
1. Fang
2. Bam
3. Whitney
4. Punchy
5. Wolfgang
6. Skye
7. Molly
8. Lucky
9. Coco
10. Chief
11. Flora
12. Chrissy
13. Flurry
14. Maple
15. Tangy
16. Pietro
17. Sprinkle
18. Drago
19. Rudy
20. Octavian
21. Mitzi
22. Freya
23. Mira
24. Francine
25. Zell
26. Muffy
27. Poppy
28. Bob
29. Genji
30. Kid Cat
. Static
2. Bruce
3. Pekoe
4. O'Hare
5. Cookie 
6. Shep
7. Lopez
8. Kabuki
9. Deirdre
10. Colton
11. Kyle
12. Bunnie 
13. Apple
14. Apollo 
15. Jacques
16. Cheri
17. Felicity
18. Cherry
19. Hamphrey 
20. Rolf
21. Ribbot
22. Lily
23. Carmen 
24. Vesta
25. Bianca
26. Tom 
27. Ruby 
28. Eugene
29. Roald
30. Filbert
Agent S
Agnes
Aurora
Blanche
Bluebear
Bree
Butch
Chadder
Chevre
Frita
Fuchsia
Gala
Goldie
Hamlet
Hazel
Hopper
Jay
Joey
Katt
Kiki
Kody
Lobo
Margie
Melba
Merry
Mint
Moe
Olivia
Pashmina
Peanut
Pecan
Phil
Poncho
Purrl
Rodney
Roscoe
Savannah
Shari
Sly
Snake
Sydney
Willow
Al
Alfonso
Alice
Alli
Amelia
Anabelle
Anchovy
Angus
Anicotti
Annalisa
Annalise
Antonio
Astrid
Ava
Avery
Axel
Baabara
Bangle
Barold
Beardo
Becky
Bella
Benedict
Benjamin
Bertha
Bettina
Biff
Bill
Big Top
Biskit
Blaire
Bonbon
Bones
Boomer
Boone
Broccolo
Broffina
Bubbles
Buck
Bud
Cally
Camofrog
Canberra
Caroline
Celia
Cesar
Charlise
Chester
Chops
Chow
Claudia
Clay
Clyde
Coach
Cobb
Cole
Cousteau
Cranston
Croque
Cube
Curlos
Curly
Curt
Cyrano
Daisy
Deena
Del
Deli
Derwin
Diva
Dizzy
Doc
Dora
Dotty
Drake
Drift
Ed
Egbert
Elise
Elmer
Eloise
Elvis
Eunice
Flip
Flo
Frank
Freckles
Friga
Frobert
Gabi
Gaston
Gayle
Gigi
Gladys
Gloria
Goose
Graham
Greta
Grizzly
Groucho
Gruff
Gwen
Hans
Harry
Henry
Hippeux
Hugh
Iggly
Jambette
Jeremiah
Jitters
Keaton
Ken
Kevin
Kidd
Kitt
Kitty
Klaus
Knox
Leonardo
Limberg
Lionel
Lucha
Lucy
Lyman
Mac
Maelle
Mallary
Marcel
Marcie
Mathilda
Midge
Miranda
Monique
Monty
Moose
Mott
Nan
Nana
Naomi
Nate
Nibbles
Olaf
Opal
Ozzie
Pancetti
Pango
Papi
Pate
Patty
Paula
Peaches
Peck
Peewee
Peggy
Penelope
Pierce
Pinky
Pippy
Pompom
Portia
Prince
Puck
Puddles
Pudge
Queenie
Quillson
Rasher
Ren?e
Rhonda
Ricky
Rizzo
Robin
Rocco
Rocket
Rod
Rodeo
Rooney
Rory
Rowan
Sally
Samson
Scoot
Sheldon
Simon
Soleil
Sparro
Spork (Crackle in UK & Australia)
Sterling
Stinky
Sylvia
T-Bone
Tabby
Tammi
Tammy
Tank
Teddy
Tex
Tiffany
Timbra
Tipper
Truffles
Tucker
Tutu
Twiggy
Velma
Vic
Victoria
Violet
Vladimir
Walker
Wart Jr. 
Walt
Wendy
Winnie
Yuka


----------



## Ettienne

olivetree123 said:


> Restoring furniture to its original colors still counts towards the badge, correct?



No one seems to be quite sure on this. I personally don't see why it wouldn't since you're paying for it. However, most people tend to find the cardboard box item and refurbish it over and over as it is the cheapest (10 bells), if you're just interested in getting the badge quickly.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

CooCooCachu said:


> No one seems to be quite sure on this. I personally don't see why it wouldn't since you're paying for it. However, most people tend to find the cardboard box item and refurbish it over and over as it is the cheapest (10 bells), if you're just interested in getting the badge quickly.



Like switching between the apple and orange versions? That's a good idea!


----------



## Ettienne

Farobi said:


> If anyone's got too much time in their hands, can they organize this list from A-Z? (and take out the numbers?)
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Marshal
> 2. Merengue
> 3. Diana
> 4. Lolly
> 5. Julian
> 6. Stitches
> 7. Ankha
> 8. Beau
> 9. Fauna
> 10. Tia
> 11. Zucker
> Marina
> 13. Rosie
> 14. Phoebe
> 15. Erik
> 1. Fang
> 2. Bam
> 3. Whitney
> 4. Punchy
> 5. Wolfgang
> 6. Skye
> 7. Molly
> 8. Lucky
> 9. Coco
> 10. Chief
> 11. Flora
> 12. Chrissy
> 13. Flurry
> 14. Maple
> 15. Tangy
> 16. Pietro
> 17. Sprinkle
> 18. Drago
> 19. Rudy
> 20. Octavian
> 21. Mitzi
> 22. Freya
> 23. Mira
> 24. Francine
> 25. Zell
> 26. Muffy
> 27. Poppy
> 28. Bob
> 29. Genji
> 30. Kid Cat
> . Static
> 2. Bruce
> 3. Pekoe
> 4. O'Hare
> 5. Cookie
> 6. Shep
> 7. Lopez
> 8. Kabuki
> 9. Deirdre
> 10. Colton
> 11. Kyle
> 12. Bunnie
> 13. Apple
> 14. Apollo
> 15. Jacques
> 16. Cheri
> 17. Felicity
> 18. Cherry
> 19. Hamphrey
> 20. Rolf
> 21. Ribbot
> 22. Lily
> 23. Carmen
> 24. Vesta
> 25. Bianca
> 26. Tom
> 27. Ruby
> 28. Eugene
> 29. Roald
> 30. Filbert
> Agent S
> Agnes
> Aurora
> Blanche
> Bluebear
> Bree
> Butch
> Chadder
> Chevre
> Frita
> Fuchsia
> Gala
> Goldie
> Hamlet
> Hazel
> Hopper
> Jay
> Joey
> Katt
> Kiki
> Kody
> Lobo
> Margie
> Melba
> Merry
> Mint
> Moe
> Olivia
> Pashmina
> Peanut
> Pecan
> Phil
> Poncho
> Purrl
> Rodney
> Roscoe
> Savannah
> Shari
> Sly
> Snake
> Sydney
> Willow
> Al
> Alfonso
> Alice
> Alli
> Amelia
> Anabelle
> Anchovy
> Angus
> Anicotti
> Annalisa
> Annalise
> Antonio
> Astrid
> Ava
> Avery
> Axel
> Baabara
> Bangle
> Barold
> Beardo
> Becky
> Bella
> Benedict
> Benjamin
> Bertha
> Bettina
> Biff
> Bill
> Big Top
> Biskit
> Blaire
> Bonbon
> Bones
> Boomer
> Boone
> Broccolo
> Broffina
> Bubbles
> Buck
> Bud
> Cally
> Camofrog
> Canberra
> Caroline
> Celia
> Cesar
> Charlise
> Chester
> Chops
> Chow
> Claudia
> Clay
> Clyde
> Coach
> Cobb
> Cole
> Cousteau
> Cranston
> Croque
> Cube
> Curlos
> Curly
> Curt
> Cyrano
> Daisy
> Deena
> Del
> Deli
> Derwin
> Diva
> Dizzy
> Doc
> Dora
> Dotty
> Drake
> Drift
> Ed
> Egbert
> Elise
> Elmer
> Eloise
> Elvis
> Eunice
> Flip
> Flo
> Frank
> Freckles
> Friga
> Frobert
> Gabi
> Gaston
> Gayle
> Gigi
> Gladys
> Gloria
> Goose
> Graham
> Greta
> Grizzly
> Groucho
> Gruff
> Gwen
> Hans
> Harry
> Henry
> Hippeux
> Hugh
> Iggly
> Jambette
> Jeremiah
> Jitters
> Keaton
> Ken
> Kevin
> Kidd
> Kitt
> Kitty
> Klaus
> Knox
> Leonardo
> Limberg
> Lionel
> Lucha
> Lucy
> Lyman
> Mac
> Maelle
> Mallary
> Marcel
> Marcie
> Mathilda
> Midge
> Miranda
> Monique
> Monty
> Moose
> Mott
> Nan
> Nana
> Naomi
> Nate
> Nibbles
> Olaf
> Opal
> Ozzie
> Pancetti
> Pango
> Papi
> Pate
> Patty
> Paula
> Peaches
> Peck
> Peewee
> Peggy
> Penelope
> Pierce
> Pinky
> Pippy
> Pompom
> Portia
> Prince
> Puck
> Puddles
> Pudge
> Queenie
> Quillson
> Rasher
> Ren?e
> Rhonda
> Ricky
> Rizzo
> Robin
> Rocco
> Rocket
> Rod
> Rodeo
> Rooney
> Rory
> Rowan
> Sally
> Samson
> Scoot
> Sheldon
> Simon
> Soleil
> Sparro
> Spork (Crackle in UK & Australia)
> Sterling
> Stinky
> Sylvia
> T-Bone
> Tabby
> Tammi
> Tammy
> Tank
> Teddy
> Tex
> Tiffany
> Timbra
> Tipper
> Truffles
> Tucker
> Tutu
> Twiggy
> Velma
> Vic
> Victoria
> Violet
> Vladimir
> Walker
> Wart Jr.
> Walt
> Wendy
> Winnie
> Yuka



Here ya go. Took less than five minutes once I decided to do it. c:



Spoiler



Agent S
Agnes
Al
Alfonso
Alice
Alli
Amelia
Anabelle
Anchovy
Angus
Anicotti
Ankha 
Annalisa
Annalise
Antonio
Apollo 
Apple
Astrid
Aurora
Ava
Avery
Axel
Baabara
Bam
Bangle
Barold
Beardo
Beau 
Becky
Bella
Benedict
Benjamin
Bertha
Bettina
Bianca
Biff
Big Top
Bill
Biskit
Blaire
Blanche
Bluebear
Bob
Bonbon
Bones
Boomer
Boone
Bree
Broccolo
Broffina
Bruce
Bubbles
Buck
Bud
Bunnie 
Butch
Cally
Camofrog
Canberra
Carmen 
Caroline
Celia
Cesar
Chadder
Charlise
Cheri
Cherry
Chester
Chevre
Chief
Chops
Chow
Chrissy
Claudia
Clay
Clyde
Coach
Cobb
Coco
Cole
Colton
Cookie 
Cousteau
Cranston
Croque
Cube
Curlos
Curly
Curt
Cyrano
Daisy
Deena
Deirdre
Del
Deli
Derwin
Diana 
Diva
Dizzy
Doc
Dora
Dotty
Drago
Drake
Drift
Ed
Egbert
Elise
Elmer
Eloise
Elvis
Erik 
Eugene
Eunice
Fang
Fauna 
Felicity
Filbert
Flip
Flo
Flora
Flurry
Francine
Frank
Freckles
Freya
Friga
Frita
Frobert
Fuchsia
Gabi
Gala
Gaston
Gayle
Genji
Gigi
Gladys
Gloria
Goldie
Goose
Graham
Greta
Grizzly
Groucho
Gruff
Gwen
Hamlet
Hamphrey 
Hans
Harry
Hazel
Henry
Hippeux
Hopper
Hugh
Iggly
Jacques
Jambette
Jay
Jeremiah
Jitters
Joey
Julian 
Kabuki
Katt
Keaton
Ken
Kevin
Kid Cat
Kidd
Kiki
Kitt
Kitty
Klaus
Knox
Kody
Kyle
Leonardo
Lily
Limberg
Lionel
Lobo
Lolly 
Lopez
Lucha
Lucky
Lucy
Lyman
Mac
Maelle
Mallary
Maple
Marcel
Marcie
Margie
Marina 
Marshal 
Mathilda
Melba
Merengue 
Merry
Midge
Mint
Mira
Miranda
Mitzi
Moe
Molly
Monique
Monty
Moose
Mott
Muffy
Nan
Nana
Naomi
Nate
Nibbles
Octavian
O'Hare
Olaf
Olivia
Opal
Ozzie
Pancetti
Pango
Papi
Pashmina
Pate
Patty
Paula
Peaches
Peanut
Pecan
Peck
Peewee
Peggy
Pekoe
Penelope
Phil
Phoebe 
Pierce
Pietro
Pinky
Pippy
Pompom
Poncho
Poppy
Portia
Prince
Puck
Puddles
Pudge
Punchy
Purrl
Queenie
Quillson
Rasher
Ren?e
Rhonda
Ribbot
Ricky
Rizzo
Roald
Robin
Rocco
Rocket
Rod
Rodeo
Rodney
Rolf
Rooney
Rory
Roscoe
Rosie 
Rowan
Ruby 
Rudy
Sally
Samson
Savannah
Scoot
Shari
Sheldon
Shep
Simon
Skye
Sly
Snake
Soleil
Sparro
Spork (Crackle in UK & Australia)
Sprinkle
Static
Sterling
Stinky
Stitches 
Sydney
Sylvia
Tabby
Tammi
Tammy
Tangy
Tank
T-Bone
Teddy
Tex
Tia 
Tiffany
Timbra
Tipper
Tom 
Truffles
Tucker
Tutu
Twiggy
Velma
Vesta
Vic
Victoria
Violet
Vladimir
Walker
Walt
Wart Jr. 
Wendy
Whitney
Willow
Winnie
Wolfgang
Yuka
Zell
Zucker



- - - Post Merge - - -



stardrop-crossing said:


> Like switching between the apple and orange versions? That's a good idea!



Yes, I believe so. c:


----------



## Maude

I have noticed there's a list of popular/wanted villagers. Is there a list of rare/ highly desired items? Like things that may be in my store that I may not want but others might? I am still quite new to the game and was wondering because I know some stationary is offered as rare and I had elegant stationary today, it is more expensive but is it rare? I don't mind letting folks come by and get things like this but just don't know if anyone even wants it so would feel silly making a thread in Train-station if it's something everyone has already ^_^


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Maude said:


> I have noticed there's a list of popular/wanted villagers. Is there a list of rare/ highly desired items? Like things that may be in my store that I may not want but others might? I am still quite new to the game and was wondering because I know some stationary is offered as rare and I had elegant stationary today, it is more expensive but is it rare? I don't mind letting folks come by and get things like this but just don't know if anyone even wants it so would feel silly making a thread in Train-station if it's something everyone has already ^_^



Pretty much the rare items are the things you can't re-order from the catalog, and/or items that are exclusive to specific reasons (like japan only items, korea only items etc)


----------



## Ettienne

Okay, here's a question for you time travelers out there:

Robin tells me she's moving on the 9th. Later, not sure how much time elapsed here, I decide to order an item. I roll back the clock and hour so I can receive it in the mail today. Then I roll the time back to normal. Will this affect Robin's decision to move?

I don't think so, but I'd like another take on the matter.


----------



## Silverwind

CooCooCachu said:


> Okay, here's a question for you time travelers out there:
> 
> Robin tells me she's moving on the 9th. Later, not sure how much time elapsed here, I decide to order an item. I roll back the clock and hour so I can receive it in the mail today. Then I roll the time back to normal. Will this affect Robin's decision to move?
> 
> I don't think so, but I'd like another take on the matter.


Just nice I was about to ask sth similar about time-travelling backwards when a villager wants to move. Time travelling backwards counts as a day (regardless of how long; not sure abt the few hours only-kind). Using your scenario, I would like to know if Robin will move on the 9th still, or do we have to count by the days left.


----------



## Ettienne

Silverwind said:


> Just nice I was about to ask sth similar about time-travelling backwards when a villager wants to move. Time travelling backwards counts as a day (regardless of how long; not sure abt the few hours only-kind). Using your scenario, I would like to know if Robin will move on the 9th still, or do we have to count by the days left.



Well, so far I know that she is still moving. I talked with Rolf after returning to the normal hour and he mentioned a rumor about her leaving. Tomorrow I'll speak with her and see if it's the 9th still. I highly believe it is, since I didn't go past 6:00am into the previous day.


----------



## Galactan

I considered making a separate thread for this, but for now, I'll leave it here.

Why is Marshal so popular?  What makes him so great?


----------



## Cou

I never play island tour/games except when I play with someone/wifi. Before I used to visit my friends and we play tour games and they have a lot of options (balloon/hide-and-seek) and those other fun games. But today my friend visited and I only have little games. So does that mean I have to keep playing and unlock the games? Or does it depend on the time? How much do I play before I can unlock the other games? :[ Thank you.


----------



## ALLCAPS

Galactan said:


> I considered making a separate thread for this, but for now, I'll leave it here.
> 
> Why is Marshal so popular?  What makes him so great?



Try the search function. You'll find several threads with the same question and I believe you can get plenty of answers there. These questions usually don't bode well so it's better if you look for answers yourself from older threads (and believe me, there are a _lot_). Good luck! o uo/



CooCooCachu said:


> Okay, here's a question for you time travelers out there:
> 
> Robin tells me she's moving on the 9th. Later, not sure how much time elapsed here, I decide to order an item. I roll back the clock and hour so I can receive it in the mail today. Then I roll the time back to normal. Will this affect Robin's decision to move?
> 
> I don't think so, but I'd like another take on the matter.



As long as you didn't go past the 6am mark, it doesn't count. Time traveling backwards _within a day_ doesn't count as one day forward. This doesn't affect her decision to move at all. I've done this multiple times before (I had a trading thread where I order a lot of stuff and never leave a day to receive mail)--as long as they have confirmed they are moving, then they are moving. Even if they don't confirm but there are rumors that they're moving, they'll still move out anyway. 

Hope this helps! o wo/


----------



## Ras

Cou said:


> I never play island tour/games except when I play with someone/wifi. Before I used to visit my friends and we play tour games and they have a lot of options (balloon/hide-and-seek) and those other fun games. But today my friend visited and I only have little games. So does that mean I have to keep playing and unlock the games? Or does it depend on the time? How much do I play before I can unlock the other games? :[ Thank you.



I don't know the threshold, but you have to play a certain number of tours before the list starts getting longer.  It can jump up to full-length as you watch.  In my third town, I hadn't done many tours, but I was looking for a certain butterfly.  I played several tours, and the list was suddenly full.  

You probably know this, but you won't always see the balloon tours even when you have a full list.  The list changes every day.


----------



## Farobi

CooCooCachu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Agent S
> Agnes
> Al
> Alfonso
> Alice
> Alli
> Amelia
> Anabelle
> Anchovy
> Angus
> Anicotti
> Ankha
> Annalisa
> Annalise
> Antonio
> Apollo
> Apple
> Astrid
> Aurora
> Ava
> Avery
> Axel
> Baabara
> Bam
> Bangle
> Barold
> Beardo
> Beau
> Becky
> Bella
> Benedict
> Benjamin
> Bertha
> Bettina
> Bianca
> Biff
> Big Top
> Bill
> Biskit
> Blaire
> Blanche
> Bluebear
> Bob
> Bonbon
> Bones
> Boomer
> Boone
> Bree
> Broccolo
> Broffina
> Bruce
> Bubbles
> Buck
> Bud
> Bunnie
> Butch
> Cally
> Camofrog
> Canberra
> Carmen
> Caroline
> Celia
> Cesar
> Chadder
> Charlise
> Cheri
> Cherry
> Chester
> Chevre
> Chief
> Chops
> Chow
> Chrissy
> Claudia
> Clay
> Clyde
> Coach
> Cobb
> Coco
> Cole
> Colton
> Cookie
> Cousteau
> Cranston
> Croque
> Cube
> Curlos
> Curly
> Curt
> Cyrano
> Daisy
> Deena
> Deirdre
> Del
> Deli
> Derwin
> Diana
> Diva
> Dizzy
> Doc
> Dora
> Dotty
> Drago
> Drake
> Drift
> Ed
> Egbert
> Elise
> Elmer
> Eloise
> Elvis
> Erik
> Eugene
> Eunice
> Fang
> Fauna
> Felicity
> Filbert
> Flip
> Flo
> Flora
> Flurry
> Francine
> Frank
> Freckles
> Freya
> Friga
> Frita
> Frobert
> Fuchsia
> Gabi
> Gala
> Gaston
> Gayle
> Genji
> Gigi
> Gladys
> Gloria
> Goldie
> Goose
> Graham
> Greta
> Grizzly
> Groucho
> Gruff
> Gwen
> Hamlet
> Hamphrey
> Hans
> Harry
> Hazel
> Henry
> Hippeux
> Hopper
> Hugh
> Iggly
> Jacques
> Jambette
> Jay
> Jeremiah
> Jitters
> Joey
> Julian
> Kabuki
> Katt
> Keaton
> Ken
> Kevin
> Kid Cat
> Kidd
> Kiki
> Kitt
> Kitty
> Klaus
> Knox
> Kody
> Kyle
> Leonardo
> Lily
> Limberg
> Lionel
> Lobo
> Lolly
> Lopez
> Lucha
> Lucky
> Lucy
> Lyman
> Mac
> Maelle
> Mallary
> Maple
> Marcel
> Marcie
> Margie
> Marina
> Marshal
> Mathilda
> Melba
> Merengue
> Merry
> Midge
> Mint
> Mira
> Miranda
> Mitzi
> Moe
> Molly
> Monique
> Monty
> Moose
> Mott
> Muffy
> Nan
> Nana
> Naomi
> Nate
> Nibbles
> Octavian
> O'Hare
> Olaf
> Olivia
> Opal
> Ozzie
> Pancetti
> Pango
> Papi
> Pashmina
> Pate
> Patty
> Paula
> Peaches
> Peanut
> Pecan
> Peck
> Peewee
> Peggy
> Pekoe
> Penelope
> Phil
> Phoebe
> Pierce
> Pietro
> Pinky
> Pippy
> Pompom
> Poncho
> Poppy
> Portia
> Prince
> Puck
> Puddles
> Pudge
> Punchy
> Purrl
> Queenie
> Quillson
> Rasher
> Ren?e
> Rhonda
> Ribbot
> Ricky
> Rizzo
> Roald
> Robin
> Rocco
> Rocket
> Rod
> Rodeo
> Rodney
> Rolf
> Rooney
> Rory
> Roscoe
> Rosie
> Rowan
> Ruby
> Rudy
> Sally
> Samson
> Savannah
> Scoot
> Shari
> Sheldon
> Shep
> Simon
> Skye
> Sly
> Snake
> Soleil
> Sparro
> Spork (Crackle in UK & Australia)
> Sprinkle
> Static
> Sterling
> Stinky
> Stitches
> Sydney
> Sylvia
> Tabby
> Tammi
> Tammy
> Tangy
> Tank
> T-Bone
> Teddy
> Tex
> Tia
> Tiffany
> Timbra
> Tipper
> Tom
> Truffles
> Tucker
> Tutu
> Twiggy
> Velma
> Vesta
> Vic
> Victoria
> Violet
> Vladimir
> Walker
> Walt
> Wart Jr.
> Wendy
> Whitney
> Willow
> Winnie
> Wolfgang
> Yuka
> Zell
> Zucker





Spoiler



Sweet thanks!


----------



## Cou

Ras said:


> I don't know the threshold, but you have to play a certain number of tours before the list starts getting longer.  It can jump up to full-length as you watch.  In my third town, I hadn't done many tours, but I was looking for a certain butterfly.  I played several tours, and the list was suddenly full.
> 
> You probably know this, but you won't always see the balloon tours even when you have a full list.  The list changes every day.


Thank you so much, omg, you always help me. <3


----------



## Ras

You're going to make me blush!    You're welcome.


----------



## Silverwind

Is plot resetting only limited to the day the villager is supposed to move in?


----------



## Gingersnap

i used to have 9 villagers but one moved out so i have 8 now, when should i be expecting my random move in since theyre not here today


----------



## FireNinja1

Gingersnap said:


> i used to have 9 villagers but one moved out so i have 8 now, when should i be expecting my random move in since theyre not here today



Within the next few days.


----------



## dreamysnowx

QR code question - Let's say I displayed a QR code in my house.

If I delete that qr code later and replace it with a new QR code, will the same old QR code still be in my house?


----------



## mayorvanessa

dreamysnowx said:


> QR code question - Let's say I displayed a QR code in my house.
> 
> If I delete that qr code later and replace it with a new QR code, will the same old QR code still be in my house?


Nope. You have to keep the QR code in your inventory if you want it to stay the same.


----------



## MayorAlex

Does anyone know where a decent guide on buying and selling turnips is?  I would really like to get into the stock market, but i'm lost on how the most efficient way to go about it would be.


----------



## Ettienne

MayorAlex said:


> Does anyone know where a decent guide on buying and selling turnips is?  I would really like to get into the stock market, but i'm lost on how the most efficient way to go about it would be.



I often use this guide for just about everything: http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246

You'll want to CTRL+F "Stalk Market" to get to the section you want.


----------



## Janna

So I'm having a bit of an odd issue.. yesterday afternoon I noticed Cheri in my campsite and decided to recruit her. She said she was moving in and introduced herself as usual when I finally convinced her to move into my town at around 8PM. Now it's the next day and her campsite is still there but she's still saying she'll be moving here. Is this something I should be worried about? I convinced her to move yesterday which was the same day Lucha was in boxes (if that matters).


----------



## Ettienne

Janna said:


> So I'm having a bit of an odd issue.. yesterday afternoon I noticed Cheri in my campsite and decided to recruit her. She said she was moving in and introduced herself as usual when I finally convinced her to move into my town at around 8PM. Now it's the next day and her campsite is still there but she's still saying she'll be moving here. Is this something I should be worried about? I convinced her to move yesterday which was the same day Lucha was in boxes (if that matters).



Sometimes that happens. Probably because Lucha was in boxes. Cheri should be gone tomorrow, then move in the day after that. Expect her plot Monday at the earliest.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silverwind said:


> Just nice I was about to ask sth similar about time-travelling backwards when a villager wants to move. Time travelling backwards counts as a day (regardless of how long; not sure abt the few hours only-kind). Using your scenario, I would like to know if Robin will move on the 9th still, or do we have to count by the days left.



I checked with Robin today. She's still moving the 9th. So TTing doesn't count for anything really, unless you change days forward or backwards.


----------



## CamelotHannah

When is Weeding Day????


----------



## Ettienne

CamelotHannah said:


> When is Weeding Day????



The last Friday in April, in NA and Europe.


----------



## FireNinja1

CooCooCachu said:


> The last Friday in April, in NA and Europe.



It's also sometime in September if you're in japan.


----------



## Ras

MayorAlex said:


> Does anyone know where a decent guide on buying and selling turnips is?  I would really like to get into the stock market, but i'm lost on how the most efficient way to go about it would be.



My advice: buy enough to fill one of your inventories (60 turnips in slot A), or less if you can't afford that much, and then look at the turnip thread in the Train Station section of this board. You will find someone with high prices willing to let you sell. You can make a lot of money that way. I would never rely on my own Re-Tail's prices.


----------



## IndiaHawker

To get the golden axe, can you buy 50 of any kind of saplings? Or do cedar saplings not count?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, is weeding day available.in the uk? And do you think a lot of people will be willing to sell the flower set?


----------



## FireNinja1

IndiaHawker said:


> To get the golden axe, can you buy 50 of any kind of saplings? Or do cedar saplings not count?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, is weeding day available.in the uk? And do you think a lot of people will be willing to sell the flower set?



I'm sure cedar saplings count.

Yes, I think there is a weeding day.


----------



## oath2order

Cedar saplings count.


----------



## toxapex

I see a lot of stuff in some trading threads about 7/11-themed items. What are these and why do people want them so much? (I'm assuming they were DLC, like that LittleBigPlanet slurpee shirt from like 2010?)


----------



## Mariah

tokayseye said:


> I see a lot of stuff in some trading threads about 7/11-themed items. What are these and why do people want them so much? (I'm assuming they were DLC, like that LittleBigPlanet slurpee shirt from like 2010?)



Unorderable DLC that you could only get by going to a 7/11 in Japan.


----------



## Cou

Okay, so I have a voided villager I've been trying to get rid of for MONTHS (real life and in-game/I TT as well), and I just can't get him to move out!!! And it's driving me crazy to the point I wanna quit playing  I have 10 villagers, 9 dreamies, and it's so risky for me to TT, and I've been TT'ing for 3 months in real life and about 9 months in-game. I try to be careful so I don't TT out my dreamies. However, everyone else has asked to move but this damn voided villager.  I looked up tricks to moving out move-in villagers, and I've been doing those tricks even before I got this voided villager, I TT out a lot and never have this problem unless they are from void. And now I got a hold of my last dreamy so many times and never actually got them because I just can't get rid of this freaking lame ass voided villager.  And so yeah, any tips? 

I talked to him first day he moved in, and never talked to him again. I heard this was the best way as it puts them in the category: to be friends (talking to them a lot as if I fricking like them), neutral (talk first day, ignore until hear rumors that they're planning to move-- which is what I usually do and never had a problem), or to be enemies (hitting with nets, pushing, etc.) And so yeah, I put them in the "neutral" category, usually the villager talks pings me about moving in like a week, but not with this one. And like I said, everyone else has asked to move. I thought if the rest/9 villagers ask to move, the 10th will ask as well? Or what? Should I just start talking to this damn villager? Befriends with him like normal? Ugh, I wasted 3 months of my life 

If anyone can explain or help me with this, thank you so much!


----------



## Ras

Someone started a 10th villager guide where they claimed a voided villager will never leave until you move someone else out and someone else in. I can't say that's absolutely true, but I got Mott from visiting someone who voided him, and he never asked to move until months later when I let some others go. He never asked for a catchphrase, either, even though I talked to him all the time. I think voided villagers are emotionally damaged and cling to their new towns with a death grip. We don't know what the void's like, or maybe we'd understand.


----------



## Cou

Ras said:


> Someone started a 10th villager guide where they claimed a voided villager will never leave until you move someone else out and someone else in. I can't say that's absolutely true, but I got Mott from visiting someone who voided him, and he never asked to move until months later when I let some others go. He never asked for a catchphrase, either, even though I talked to him all the time. I think voided villagers are emotionally damaged and cling to their new towns with a death grip. We don't know what the void's like, or maybe we'd understand.



Fml..... All of my... omfg.... my dreamies.... I think I'm gonna cry now.... I don't know who to choose.. Why did I have to receive a voided villager  Anyway, thank you so much again Ras. Now that I think about this, I recall reading this somewhere. I'm glad I posted on here, I hope I posted sooner though... I spent 3 months, oh my god. I'm so mad. And sad.


----------



## Ras

Hopefully, someone will post that they got a void villager out immediately. I never have luck moving my tenth. I had to move my dear Pecan because stupid Ed isn't budging.


----------



## mayorvanessa

I have Sahara in my town. If I TT-ed a day forward and then backwards would she still be here? Trying to get a specific carpet and wallpaper.


----------



## Feloreena

mayorvanessa said:


> I have Sahara in my town. If I TT-ed a day forward and then backwards would she still be here? Trying to get a specific carpet and wallpaper.



Pretty sure she is not guaranteed to be, there would just be the chance for her to be there again (I think!).


----------



## Xanarcah

mayorvanessa said:


> I have Sahara in my town. If I TT-ed a day forward and then backwards would she still be here? Trying to get a specific carpet and wallpaper.



She will be! 

I've done this a lot, looking for a Lunar Wall. xD; As long as you stay within the same week (I think Sunday is the first day, because Turnip cycle), Sahara and Redd and some other visitors will keep visiting if you TT back to their day!


----------



## Salem

For Weeding Day, are the items Leif gives you random (like Pave) or will he give items in a specific order (like Snowmam)?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Salem said:


> For Weeding Day, are the items Leif gives you random (like Pave) or will he give items in a specific order (like Snowmam)?



Leif separates the weeding day items into two categories: the "Town Cleanup" and "Happy Generosity." "Town Cleanup" rewards are only rewarded to residents of the and "Happy Generosity" rewards are only given to visiting players. So if you want to get the full set, you'll need lots of weeds and some friends.

Anyhoo, to answer your question, it's like Pave. It's completely random. I got 7 hydrangea beds and 1 azalea stool.


----------



## Silverwind

Is there any perk to repaying the loan of the last house upgrade?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Silverwind said:


> Is there any perk to repaying the loan of the last house upgrade?



You can do the theme challenge from Lyle once you completely pay off your house. If you do, you need your exterior and interior to all be the same theme and you can get big HHA points from it (I'm talking about hundreds of thousands up to a million)

Personally, I paid off my loan, but I didn't compete in the theme challenge. I like my house a little eclectic instead of all sets.


----------



## Salem

vodkasmizmar said:


> Leif separates the weeding day items into two categories: the "Town Cleanup" and "Happy Generosity." "Town Cleanup" rewards are only rewarded to residents of the and "Happy Generosity" rewards are only given to visiting players. So if you want to get the full set, you'll need lots of weeds and some friends.
> 
> Anyhoo, to answer your question, it's like Pave. It's completely random. I got 7 hydrangea beds and 1 azalea stool.



Thank you btw. I had read somewhere that he gave you a prize for every 30 weeds. Well that is not true. You have to pick ALL the weeds. So I TT'd ahead a few years so I'd have lots of weeds. Then had to pull like 600 weeds just for one prize. -.-


Also @ Silverwind - Doing the home theme challenge after paying off your loan is how you get the gold exterior if you're interested in that. I paid off my loan, but I'm not interested in doing the theme challenge either.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Salem said:


> Thank you btw. I had read somewhere that he gave you a prize for every 30 weeds. Well that is not true. You have to pick ALL the weeds. So I TT'd ahead a few years so I'd have lots of weeds. Then had to pull like 600 weeds just for one prize. -.-
> 
> .



Hmm, that doesn't seem right. I personally never got any "Town Cleanup" rewards, but I got a lot of "Happy Generosity" rewards and it only ever took me 30 weeds each time.


----------



## Salem

Well when you do the regular weed pulling, it takes between 30-50 weeds for Leif to show up randomly in your town (I think). And you have to pull ALL the existing weeds whether it's 30 or 600 in order to get a prize. Same thing for Weeding Day. You have to pick ALL the weeds that are there. The town has to be weed-free completely, otherwise he registers it as giving up and he won't give a prize. TTing about 3-4 months ahead will accumulate about 50-60 weeds.

I think I misunderstood what I read as meaning for every 30 weeds, he'll give a prize. As in, I pull 30 weeds, talk to him, he'll give me a prize, I pull 30 more weeds, he'll give another prize. So I thought if I had a lot of weeds I could get all the prizes in one day.


----------



## Ettienne

Hopefully this will clear up some of the confusion:

Leif will be in your plaza between 6am and 7pm. If you have zero weeds to start the day with, Leif will unlock the three topiary PWPs. If you do have weeds, you can earn furniture from the Weeding Day set by pulling them.


Pulling all the weeds in your own town will earn you either the Cosmos Fan, Lily Record Player, Rose Sofa, or Violet Screen.

Pulling 30 weeds in someone else's town will earn you either the Azalea Stool, Flower Bouquet, Hibiscus Clock, Hydrangea Bed, Lily Lamp, Pansy Table, Sunflower Stereo, or Tulip Dresser.

(Note: This is for the NA version.)


----------



## vodkasmizmar

CooCooCachu said:


> Hopefully this will clear up some of the confusion:
> 
> Leif will be in your plaza between 6am and 7pm. If you have zero weeds to start the day with, Leif will unlock the three topiary PWPs. If you do have weeds, you can earn furniture from the Weeding Day set by pulling them.
> 
> 
> Pulling all the weeds in your own town will earn you either the Cosmos Fan, Lily Record Player, Rose Sofa, or Violet Screen.
> 
> Pulling 30 weeds in someone else's town will earn you either the Azalea Stool, Flower Bouquet, Hibiscus Clock, Hydrangea Bed, Lily Lamp, Pansy Table, Sunflower Stereo, or Tulip Dresser.
> 
> (Note: This is for the NA version.)



Wow, that's pretty terrible. Does that mean if you want to get all of the weeding day items without having to trade, you'd have to do weeding day at least 4 times in your own town?


----------



## Ettienne

vodkasmizmar said:


> Wow, that's pretty terrible. Does that mean if you want to get all of the weeding day items without having to trade, you'd have to do weeding day at least 4 times in your own town?



I can only assume so. At least four, meaning save before talking with Leif to ensure you can reset for a different item each time.


----------



## Campy

One more question about weeding day: let's you you get a weed right on that day, can you pluck it before talking to Leif and still unlock the topiaries?


----------



## Tommi

Can you have a lighthouse and windmill at the same time in New Leaf? 
I've built the lighthouse already but been waiting MONTHS for someone to request the windmill...


----------



## Ettienne

Campy said:


> One more question about weeding day: let's you you get a weed right on that day, can you pluck it before talking to Leif and still unlock the topiaries?



Not sure on this one. Most guides just say "starting the day" with zero weeds. You'd think plucking all the weeds before starting the event (talking with Leif) would count towards the PWP unlock, but this game is finicky. Definitely something that needs testing.



Tommi said:


> Can you have a lighthouse and windmill at the same time in New Leaf?
> I've built the lighthouse already but been waiting MONTHS for someone to request the windmill...



I believe you can, yes. But for the windmill, you need an uchi to request it.


----------



## Ras

Absolutely. Do you have an uchi to suggest the windmill?


----------



## Maude

I have a Katie question, if she came to my town yesterday (I saw her get off the train with a visitor) should she of been in my town today? I have looked all over and not seen her, and if she's not there today will she be maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Ras

No, she just disappears. She's just a way to encourage people to interact online. You will start to see her in your town the more you travel, but it'll be a coincidence and not because someone dropped her off.


----------



## Leopardfire

If two people share a birthday, are both celebrated? My sister never plays, but my villagers are mentioning her birthday and not mine. Should I just demolish my sister's house? We're twins, we share a birthday on May 23rd.


----------



## alexss79

How do you camp reset? Is it possible to get change the villager that is camping in your town for the day? If so how?


----------



## Ettienne

alexss79 said:


> How do you camp reset? Is it possible to get change the villager that is camping in your town for the day? If so how?



It's essentially the same as a plot reset. New character, check tent, either quit or save and play as the mayor. Except the chance of having the tent occupied at all is random, so you have two variables going on here. Occupied vs not, and villager you want vs not.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leopardfire said:


> If two people share a birthday, are both celebrated? My sister never plays, but my villagers are mentioning her birthday and not mine. Should I just demolish my sister's house? We're twins, we share a birthday on May 23rd.



Play as your sister. Do they mention your birthday now? If I remember, they won't mention yours if you're playing as that character, but it'll still be celebrated because you each have to log in separately during the day.


----------



## Born2BWild

How soon can a villager move into town right after one moves out? Like, if one villager's house is gone one day, can there be a plot the very next day?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Born2BWild said:


> How soon can a villager move into town right after one moves out? Like, if one villager's house is gone one day, can there be a plot the very next day?



There will never be a plot the immediate day afterwards.


----------



## Born2BWild

vodkasmizmar said:


> There will never be a plot the immediate day afterwards.



Thanks! I wasn't sure that I'd be able to pick up one of my dreamies tomorrow for fear of there being a random move-in.


----------



## Carbohydrates

TT question: I know that if a villager pings and you tell them to stay, you're OK to time travel after without losing a villager. Well, Flo is gonna leave, luckily - another villager told me so and she keeps pinging me, though I'm not talking to her (don't want to accidentally make her stay). With her in this current state, am I safe to make a significant TT forward without losing another villager?


----------



## SliceAndDice

Carbohydrates said:


> TT question: I know that if a villager pings and you tell them to stay, you're OK to time travel after without losing a villager. Well, Flo is gonna leave, luckily - another villager told me so and she keeps pinging me, though I'm not talking to her (don't want to accidentally make her stay). With her in this current state, am I safe to make a significant TT forward without losing another villager?



You should be okay if someone else told you that Flo wants to leave. She will be the one gone when you TT forward but it also really depends on how many days you want to TT because some other villager could go into boxes after Flo is gone.


----------



## Tommi

Ras said:


> Absolutely. Do you have an uchi to suggest the windmill?



Yeah, I have Agnes :3
But she's just not requesting it... Gonna stalk her all day again today


----------



## doctor creeper

Kyle pinged me a couple minutes ago and asked to move. I really wanted him to go, so I said okay, but then he pulled that stupid "what no i thought we were friends now i have to stay" line, so I shut the 3DS off. If I TT to his moving date, will he still move?


----------



## Ettienne

doctor creeper said:


> Kyle pinged me a couple minutes ago and asked to move. I really wanted him to go, so I said okay, but then he pulled that stupid "what no i thought we were friends now i have to stay" line, so I shut the 3DS off. If I TT to his moving date, will he still move?



If he pinged you, no, you'll have to get him to ping you again. Otherwise, if you had spoken to him after the initial ping (example, the next day after the ping) and he had changed his mind, as long as you'd saved after the first agreement to move, yes, you could TT.

That's really wordy. I hope it made sense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tommi said:


> Yeah, I have Agnes :3
> But she's just not requesting it... Gonna stalk her all day again today



You can try the request trick where you hide in a remote corner, like the bottom of the ocean, for about 10 minutes. Find her outside, then see if you can get back to her without any other villagers seeing you, as it's usually the first villager to see you that will ping.


----------



## Pixlplume

So I want Leonardo to move out. I haven't introduced myself to him as of yet.
How long does would it take for Leonardo to move out on his own?
Do I have to introduce myself to him first? Or can I just leave him alone?


----------



## Ettienne

Etinceru said:


> So I want Leonardo to move out. I haven't introduced myself to him as of yet.
> How long does would it take for Leonardo to move out on his own?
> Do I have to introduce myself to him first? Or can I just leave him alone?



The method I have experience with is introducing yourself while a villager is unpacking, then ignoring them for a period of a week or so. Another villager then rumored of the ignored villager's plans to leave. Note, I introduced myself while they were unpacking, but I'd assume an introduction any time followed by ignoring would work.

Otherwise, you would have to speed things along by becoming best buds.


----------



## Silverwind

I plot reset a villager's house and realized that despite laying out a nice spot (ample space around), the villager just won't move in no matter what (and ended up squeezing into really ridiculous spots that my pwps failed to cover). Is there a reason for this?


----------



## Ettienne

Silverwind said:


> I plot reset a villager's house and realized that despite laying out a nice spot (ample space around), the villager just won't move in no matter what (and ended up squeezing into really ridiculous spots that my pwps failed to cover). Is there a reason for this?



Placement is random, but it does seem they like to be close to pre-existing buildings and other villagers' homes.


----------



## IndiaHawker

If i were to save my dream town whilst Phineas (or Saharah, or any wandering special characters) were in my town, would they still show up walking around the dream town? Thanks!


----------



## civilian

Will flowers die if I plant them on the beach?

Edit: Thanks for the response guys. Time to plant my hybrids.


----------



## Silverwind

civilian said:


> Will flowers die if I plant them on the beach?


No they won't! In fact you can even breed hybrids there lol!


----------



## Ettienne

civilian said:


> Will flowers die if I plant them on the beach?



Oddly enough...no, they won't.


----------



## Ras

IndiaHawker said:


> If i were to save my dream town whilst Phineas (or Saharah, or any wandering special characters) were in my town, would they still show up walking around the dream town? Thanks!



No, they won't.  It's past the season, but your snowmen won't save to a dream, either.  Special things like rainstorms and the falling cherry blossoms will, however!  You can also save during Festivale and get the falling confetti, but that annoying creature won't be in your plaza.

- - - Post Merge - - -



doctor creeper said:


> Kyle pinged me a couple minutes ago and asked to move. I really wanted him to go, so I said okay, but then he pulled that stupid "what no i thought we were friends now i have to stay" line, so I shut the 3DS off. If I TT to his moving date, will he still move?



If you shut the 3DS off without saving, he will be in boxes if you TT to his move date.  It's like the conversation never happened.


----------



## milktea

i've heard about it being odd to get two pictures of the same villager.. but I have *four pictures of limberg*.
is this a glitch? or can you really just get multiple pictures of a villager?


----------



## Feloreena

milktea said:


> i've heard about it being odd to get two pictures of the same villager.. but I have *four pictures of limberg*.
> is this a glitch? or can you really just get multiple pictures of a villager?



It's not a glitch, and it's normal to get multiple pictures if you've been friends with the villager for a long time.  I've heard of some people having like eight pictures or even more.


----------



## guru8bit

I'm having some problems with patterns, I read the FAQs about them but I'm still not too sure.
To make something like this, do I need a second character or is there another way to do it? There are a total of approximately 16 patterns.


----------



## Ras

One character can hold a total 10 patterns, and you have to have the patterns in your immediate storage to have them on the ground.  If it is 16 patterns, you will need a second character.


----------



## guru8bit

Ras said:


> One character can hold a total 10 patterns, and you have to have the patterns in your immediate storage to have them on the ground.  If it is 16 patterns, you will need a second character.



'kay, thanks.


----------



## Silverwind

Can male characters change colour contacts too?


----------



## Feloreena

Silverwind said:


> Can male characters change colour contacts too?



Yep!


----------



## Maude

How do people know the number of visitors they have had? Is this info somewhere in the game or do you have to keep track yourself?I know I need 100 but have no idea how many have been by so far.


----------



## Ettienne

Maude said:


> How do people know the number of visitors they have had? Is this info somewhere in the game or do you have to keep track yourself?I know I need 100 but have no idea how many have been by so far.



If you're far enough along in the game that you can see your town history while sitting by the town tree, then this will tell you.


----------



## Maude

Oh, so I must wait awhile then  thank you.


----------



## FireNinja1

Maude said:


> How do people know the number of visitors they have had? Is this info somewhere in the game or do you have to keep track yourself?I know I need 100 but have no idea how many have been by so far.



Town tree.


----------



## Silverwind

Yesterday, I intercepted a parcel from Filbert to Poppy. I opened it and found it to be a weird piece of furniture. I obviously didn't want Poppy to have this in her house and hence I sold this furniture at Retail. 
Now, Poppy doesn't have the "Delivery!" Option but whenever I talk to Filbert, there is still "What was that?" and "One more time?" etc. kind of prompts. Is there any way to fix this or is this gonna be permanent?


----------



## Ettienne

Silverwind said:


> Yesterday, I intercepted a parcel from Filbert to Poppy. I opened it and found it to be a weird piece of furniture. I obviously didn't want Poppy to have this in her house and hence I sold this furniture at Retail.
> Now, Poppy doesn't have the "Delivery!" Option but whenever I talk to Filbert, there is still "What was that?" and "One more time?" etc. kind of prompts. Is there any way to fix this or is this gonna be permanent?



This was yesterday? It should've gone away today, because requests last until 6:00am, unless specified by the villager--"It's too late, you can take care of it tomorrow."

So, you're saying it's still there the following day?


----------



## Silverwind

CooCooCachu said:


> This was yesterday? It should've gone away today, because requests last until 6:00am, unless specified by the villager--"It's too late, you can take care of it tomorrow."
> 
> So, you're saying it's still there the following day?


He requested it last night... Before Retail closed at 11pm.


----------



## Ettienne

Silverwind said:


> He requested it last night... Before Retail closed at 11pm.



I suggest giving it one more day. Requests that late usually get pushed through to the next day, because the villagers are programmed to realize the recipient of the package might be asleep already or by the time you find them.


----------



## Ras

If you are camper resetting (using the 5:58 method) and find out you're getting a voided villager, can you set the time back to pre-6am (since I haven't gone in as mayor in the new day) and adopt a villager and override the voided villager?


----------



## JellyBeans

Do you have to have one or two spaces in between two pwps? And one or two spaces away from the river? Just trying to plan my campsite.


----------



## dreamysnowx

*Question;* So the other day, I got an amazing person to do me a QR code design for my town map. And after it was done, I scanned it and I tried displaying it on my custom design sign but the TOWN MAP QR code I scanned was grayed out? Does that mean QR codes that others made _can't be _displayed on the custom design sign?


----------



## JellyBeans

dreamysnowx said:


> *Question;* So the other day, I got an amazing person to do me a QR code design for my town map. And after it was done, I scanned it and I tried displaying it on my custom design sign but the TOWN MAP QR code I scanned was grayed out? Does that mean QR codes that others made _can't be _displayed on the custom design sign?



Sadly they cannot.


----------



## guru8bit

I'm putting down a campsite, but since I'm also working on a good town layout I wanted to put it in a good position, just above a path I'm making.
I want to have the campsite in a way that when there's a tent, the bottom border is going to be just above this pattern line:



But, when I see the preview, the campsite is much further away from where I'm standing:


Is it in the right spot?


----------



## Campy

guru8bit said:


> I'm putting down a campsite, but since I'm also working on a good town layout I wanted to put it in a good position, just above a path I'm making.
> I want to have the campsite in a way that when there's a tent, the bottom border is going to be just above this pattern line:
> 
> But, when I see the preview, the campsite is much further away from where I'm standing:
> 
> Is it in the right spot?


So you want the campsite to be exactly on the tiles above the pattern, right? If so, then no, it's not in the right spot. Try walking down a bit from where you're standing in that picture and talk to Isabelle again. If it's in the right spot, it'll be right above those tiles in the preview, too.


----------



## guru8bit

Campy said:


> So you want the campsite to be exactly on the tiles above the pattern, right? If so, then no, it's not in the right spot. Try walking down a bit from where you're standing in that picture and talk to Isabelle again. If it's in the right spot, it'll be right above those tiles in the preview, too.



That's what I'm not sure about. When there's a tent inside of the campsite, doesn't it get bigger?


----------



## Campy

guru8bit said:


> That's what I'm not sure about. When there's a tent inside of the campsite, doesn't it get bigger?


I'm almost 100% sure it doesn't.


----------



## Ettienne

dreamysnowx said:


> *Question;* So the other day, I got an amazing person to do me a QR code design for my town map. And after it was done, I scanned it and I tried displaying it on my custom design sign but the TOWN MAP QR code I scanned was grayed out? Does that mean QR codes that others made _can't be _displayed on the custom design sign?



You can get around this. There's a pattern maker online that will allow you to change the creator of a pattern to yourself so that you may use it on your signs.

http://stitchesnstones.tumblr.com/p...-edit-acnl-patterns-on-your-computer-a-dummys

The above link will tell you how. But, as the creator states, please don't abuse this feature to claim you made the code yourself.

- - - Post Merge - - -



guru8bit said:


> That's what I'm not sure about. When there's a tent inside of the campsite, doesn't it get bigger?



If you want the campsite to be right above the pattern and the pattern is just a guide line, move down and stand on the pattern.

However, if you're saying you want to keep a path there and have the campsite right above it, please be aware that the campsite has a no-build zone similar to the houses. If someone is in the campsite, it will eat the pattern directly in front of the doorway.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JellyBeans said:


> Do you have to have one or two spaces in between two pwps? And one or two spaces away from the river? Just trying to plan my campsite.



Two, as each PWP has it's own zone and they cannot overlap. As for the river, it depends on the direction. One space, if the river is to the side or behind usually. More if the river is in front--this is usually because of doorways and whatnot.


----------



## guru8bit

CooCooCachu said:


> If you want the campsite to be right above the pattern and the pattern is just a guide line, move down and stand on the pattern.
> 
> However, if you're saying you want to keep a path there and have the campsite right above it, please be aware that the campsite has a no-build zone similar to the houses. If someone is in the campsite, it will eat the pattern directly in front of the doorway.



Okay wait a sec. I'm getting lost.
What I want is something like this
XXX
XXX                  X = Campsite
XXX                  Z = Row of flowers or an empty row
ZZZ                  Y = Path
YYY


Even if I can't put flowers there, where should I stand to have the campsite placed like this?


----------



## toxapex

PARANOID QUESTION ALERT
I want to maybe start cycling in the future... but due to a previous town-corrupting fiasco, I now know that the download version of ACNL is partly saved to the system memory. Does it do this for physical copies as well? Basically what I'm asking is: If I have a downloaded ACNL file on my 3ds, will a physical copy on the same 3ds corrupt or affect the downloaded copy in any way?


----------



## Ettienne

guru8bit said:


> Okay wait a sec. I'm getting lost.
> What I want is something like this
> XXX
> XXX                  X = Campsite
> XXX                  Z = Row of flowers or an empty row
> ZZZ                  Y = Path
> YYY
> 
> 
> Even if I can't put flowers there, where should I stand to have the campsite placed like this?



You should've been in the right place from your photo... "O" being where you were standing.



Spoiler



XXX
XXX
XXX
ZOZ
YYY



For some reason it's two spaces behind where you were. There won't be a flower right in front of the entrance, so if you want to put two on the side, go ahead and use those as markers, too. Move one spot down and check. 



Spoiler



XXX
XXX
XXX
ZZZ
YOY



(You can also save before, check with Isabelle, and if you're still not sure, place it. If it's wrong, you can just quit and not save.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> PARANOID QUESTION ALERT
> I want to maybe start cycling in the future... but due to a previous town-corrupting fiasco, I now know that the download version of ACNL is partly saved to the system memory. Does it do this for physical copies as well? Basically what I'm asking is: If I have a downloaded ACNL file on my 3ds, will a physical copy on the same 3ds corrupt or affect the downloaded copy in any way?



It shouldn't, as the digital saves to your SD card and the physical to the cartridge.


----------



## Lurrdoc

If I celebrated my birthday in-game and I TT to before my birthday, will it ask me to make another wish when the day comes or will it just be a normal day?


----------



## FireNinja1

Lurrdoc said:


> If I celebrated my birthday in-game and I TT to before my birthday, will it ask me to make another wish when the day comes or will it just be a normal day?



Same year = regular day
Different year = make a wish


----------



## IndiaHawker

My town tree has just grown to the point where i can sit on it and see my town history, but it doesn't mention anything about the villagers that have moved out ever moving in, or being there at all.. Is that normal? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ettienne

IndiaHawker said:


> My town tree has just grown to the point where i can sit on it and see my town history, but it doesn't mention anything about the villagers that have moved out ever moving in, or being there at all.. Is that normal? Thanks in advance!



Yes, anyone who moved out isn't mentioned. You only see when your current villagers moved in.


----------



## Ras

^^^ Andrew from The Breakfast Club gives your villagers this speech when they leave your town: "You know, Rasher, you don't even count. I mean, if you disappeared forever it wouldn't make any difference. You may as well not even exist in this village!"


----------



## Sakura0901

Can new villagers move into an old villagers space?


----------



## Xanarcah

Sakura0901 said:


> Can new villagers move into an old villagers space?



They absolutely can. 

Sometimes it seems like certain spots attract villagers more than others.


----------



## Sakura0901

Xanarcah said:


> They absolutely can.
> 
> Sometimes it seems like certain spots attract villagers more than others.



They're either attracted to the beach or my mayors house >.>


----------



## Ettienne

Sakura0901 said:


> They're either attracted to the beach or my mayors house >.>



I find villagers like to build next to pre-existing buildings or houses.


----------



## suede

I don't get this. I am trying to breed blue roses. This is what I did:
red + yellow = orange
white + white = purple
orange + purple = hybrid red (or what they're called)

So I'm currently breeding two hybrid red roses. Which should only make more hybrid red OR blue ones, right?
Well I kinda ended up with a purple rose? UGH this is confusing.


----------



## Ettienne

You'll want to start with bagged flowers, if you haven't, as the ones you find on the ground aren't "pure."

Someone gave me two blues to start with, but I did finally manage to breed my own using this reference:

https://31.media.tumblr.com/035b387184d8084aff60ab36bc721a3f/tumblr_n1233u6Y6I1sakavto1_1280.jpg

It's been translated from Japanese, and there's a section missing on the bottom left suggesting you start with the bagged flower seeds.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

suede said:


> I don't get this. I am trying to breed blue roses. This is what I did:
> red + yellow = orange
> white + white = purple
> orange + purple = hybrid red (or what they're called)
> 
> So I'm currently breeding two hybrid red roses. Which should only make more hybrid red OR blue ones, right?
> Well I kinda ended up with a purple rose? UGH this is confusing.



Hybrid red roses don't just make more hybrid reds or blues. Hybrids contain genes from their parents, so they can breed and act like the flowers they came from. For example, the hybrid red contains genes that make it act like either a red, orange (red x yellow) and purple (white x white). 

In this case, when the new purple rose was created, it came from a purple gene from one hybrid red and a purple gene from the other hybrid red. Thus, it acted like a purple rose x a purple rose. You can actually also get more black and orange roses as well. You can technically use the hybrid offspring like the hybrid reds, but I wouldn't really recommend it, since it just makes it more likely you'll get the regular hybrids. Just stick to using hybrid reds you get.

It's actually a _good_ sign that you got purple roses. It means that you definitely have hybrid reds instead of regular reds that a villager placed or something. When I bred for blue roses (it took _months_ to get two), I got tons and tons of extra black or orange roses. You're not doing anything wrong.


----------



## suede

SonatinaGena said:


> It's actually a _good_ sign that you got purple roses. It means that you definitely have hybrid reds instead of regular reds that a villager placed or something. When I bred for blue roses (it took _months_ to get two), I got tons and tons of extra black or orange roses. You're not doing anything wrong.



God I hate this game.

So what do you think I should do now? since I'm currently breeding those two hybrids (and a red they spawned) in a fence.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

suede said:


> God I hate this game.
> 
> So what do you think I should do now? since I'm currently breeding those two hybrids (and a red they spawned) in a fence.



Hey, that's not to say that it'll take you months to get blue roses! I was honestly doing it wrong for a good month or so as well, so just be patient, and you may get lucky. It's much harder to get purple roses from hybrid reds than blacks, so it seems like you already have luck on your side.

You're on the right path, so there's honestly not much to do besides wait. Keep breeding those hybrid reds, and add any new hybrid reds to the plot. If you're running out of room in the fence, you could try putting them on the beach, but I personally found that it's not as productive to use _huge_ hybrid plots that span acres. Maybe ~12 hybrid reds at most (I'm just throwing out a number here, the point is that it's not too helpful to use too many, imo). Since only a few new flowers sprout each day, I found that watering a huge plot just makes it so that no new ones grow at all. Keep on watering only the hybrid reds and make sure that villagers don't plant any regular reds in there. I didn't have much luck with blue roses until I got the fertilizer, so that'll help if you have access to it.

Sorry I can't be of any more help. Once you have good hybrid reds, there's really not much to it besides patience.


----------



## suede

SonatinaGena said:


> Hey, that's not to say that it'll take you months to get blue roses! I was honestly doing it wrong for a good month or so as well, so just be patient, and you may get lucky. It's much harder to get purple roses from hybrid reds than blacks, so it seems like you already have luck on your side.
> 
> You're on the right path, so there's honestly not much to do besides wait. Keep breeding those hybrid reds, and add any new hybrid reds to the plot. If you're running out of room in the fence, you could try putting them on the beach, but I personally found that it's not as productive to use _huge_ hybrid plots that span acres. Maybe ~12 hybrid reds at most (I'm just throwing out a number here, the point is that it's not too helpful to use too many, imo). Since only a few new flowers sprout each day, I found that watering a huge plot just makes it so that no new ones grow at all. Keep on watering only the hybrid reds and make sure that villagers don't plant any regular reds in there. I didn't have much luck with blue roses until I got the fertilizer, so that'll help if you have access to it.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of any more help. Once you have good hybrid reds, there's really not much to it besides patience.


Ah no that was just to it being complicated and stuff, hhahaha

Alright, I'll do that! Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get a couple of blue roses.  No fertilizer for me yet, but I can probably find someone selling on here. Do you know if blue roses breed with each other and make more blue? I saw that they did somewhere, but just if you have any experience with it.

And thanks! You've been a lot of help, haha.


----------



## Ettienne

suede said:


> Ah no that was just to it being complicated and stuff, hhahaha
> 
> Alright, I'll do that! Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get a couple of blue roses.  No fertilizer for me yet, but I can probably find someone selling on here. Do you know if blue roses breed with each other and make more blue? I saw that they did somewhere, but just if you have any experience with it.
> 
> And thanks! You've been a lot of help, haha.



Yes, they can be breed together to make more blue rose. Once you've got two, you're good.

Barring any accidents.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

suede said:


> Ah no that was just to it being complicated and stuff, hhahaha
> 
> Alright, I'll do that! Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get a couple of blue roses.  No fertilizer for me yet, but I can probably find someone selling on here. Do you know if blue roses breed with each other and make more blue? I saw that they did somewhere, but just if you have any experience with it.
> 
> And thanks! You've been a lot of help, haha.



No worries! And what CooCooCachu said. To add to that, once you've got two of them, they start multiplying like weeds, haha. It took me months to get the first two, but now I have so many of them lying around. Fertilizer helps a _ton_ in my experience as long as, like I said, you're only watering a few flowers in a small plot. 

Unless you're stubborn (like I was), if you're really just not getting the blue roses, it might also be helpful to just get a pair from someone on the forums and go to town. Haha. But if you don't mind, I'd at least stick with it for a few weeks or so.


----------



## suede

CooCooCachu said:


> Yes, they can be breed together to make more blue rose. Once you've got two, you're good.
> 
> Barring any accidents.


Alright, thanks!



SonatinaGena said:


> No worries! And what CooCooCachu said. To add to that, once you've got two of them, they start multiplying like weeds, haha. It took me months to get the first two, but now I have so many of them lying around. Fertilizer helps a _ton_ in my experience as long as, like I said, you're only watering a few flowers in a small plot.
> 
> Unless you're stubborn (like I was), if you're really just not getting the blue roses, it might also be helpful to just get a pair from someone on the forums and go to town. Haha. But if you don't mind, I'd at least stick with it for a few weeks or so.


A well that's good at least. 

Already have a blue rose that someone gave me as tips or something so I only need one more, whoopwhoop!!
And since we're already on the topic, I guess it's the same kinda ordeal to get purple pansies?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

suede said:


> Alright, thanks!
> 
> 
> A well that's good at least.
> 
> Already have a blue rose that someone gave me as tips or something so I only need one more, whoopwhoop!!
> And since we're already on the topic, I guess it's the same kinda ordeal to get purple pansies?



Yep! I had a weird situation where it was easy to get hybrid red roses, but impossible to get blue roses, yet I had a super hard time getting hybrid red pansies, though they gave me purple pansies really quickly, so just keep at it.

I honestly kind of miss the days when I was trying to get my first pairs of hybrids. I have multiples of every hybrid drowning my town now, and I don't know what to do with them. Haha.


----------



## suede

SonatinaGena said:


> Yep! I had a weird situation where it was easy to get hybrid red roses, but impossible to get blue roses, yet I had a super hard time getting hybrid red pansies, though they gave me purple pansies really quickly, so just keep at it.
> 
> I honestly kind of miss the days when I was trying to get my first pairs of hybrids. I have multiples of every hybrid drowning my town now, and I don't know what to do with them. Haha.


Hm hope it goes rather quickly here. Don't mind getting some more purple roses though.

Can always mass grow them and sell them on this site. Don't they go for quite a lot?


----------



## Ettienne

SonatinaGena said:


> Yep! I had a weird situation where it was easy to get hybrid red roses, but impossible to get blue roses, yet I had a super hard time getting hybrid red pansies, though they gave me purple pansies really quickly, so just keep at it.
> 
> I honestly kind of miss the days when I was trying to get my first pairs of hybrids. I have multiples of every hybrid drowning my town now, and I don't know what to do with them. Haha.



Pick your favorite colors and types of flowers,and hide the others, decorating your town with a color scheme. c:


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

suede said:


> Hm hope it goes rather quickly here. Don't mind getting some more purple roses though.
> 
> Can always mass grow them and sell them on this site. Don't they go for quite a lot?



Good luck with the hybrids! And thanks for the suggestion! I'm considering doing that. Not entirely sure what the going-rate of hybrids are, but I can probably get some decent money from the blue roses at least. 



CooCooCachu said:


> Pick your favorite colors and types of flowers,and hide the others, decorating your town with a color scheme. c:



Thanks for suggesting that! Yeah, I definitely need to organize them. I also kind of meant that it's pretty boring growing flowers now. Breeding for hybrids has always been one of my favorite things about AC, and it's exciting/frustrating when you're trying to get that first pair, but once you get all of them, it's just like, "Well... that was fun... now what?"


----------



## Carbohydrates

CooCooCachu said:


> Pick your favorite colors and types of flowers,and hide the others, decorating your town with a color scheme. c:


Yesss, this is fun and makes your town look unique. I have a Halloween-themed town, so my paths are lined with orange and purple flowers. Red, white, and black are used in gardens and for accents. Pink, blue, and yellow are not allowed and get sold off.


----------



## Ettienne

Carbohydrates said:


> Yesss, this is fun and makes your town look unique. I have a Halloween-themed town, so my paths are lined with orange and purple flowers. Red, white, and black are used in gardens and for accents. Pink, blue, and yellow are not allowed and get sold off.



I'm thinking blue, purple, and white for my colors. c:


----------



## olivetree123

Is a player's house the same size as the cafe?

I want to place a temporary character in the planned cafe spot to keep the placement open / test if I can navigate bridges around it, and I want it to be accurate.


----------



## Ettienne

olivetree123 said:


> Is a player's house the same size as the cafe?
> 
> I want to place a temporary character in the planned cafe spot to keep the placement open / test if I can navigate bridges around it, and I want it to be accurate.



Your house is 5x3. The no build zone is one space on all sides, except the front where it is two spaces. So essentially 7x6.

The cafe is 5x4. The same no build zone applies, except on space in the front, due to the decorations in the front of the cafe already using a space. So, 7x6.

They should be the same size, yes. I did the same thing you plan on doing. c:


----------



## Silverwind

When you report villagers' clothing to Isabelle (under problematic citizens), what happens?
1) Will the clothing go back to default?
2) Will the friendship level with the villager be affected?


----------



## JellyBeans

CooCooCachu said:


> Two, as each PWP has it's own zone and they cannot overlap. As for the river, it depends on the direction. One space, if the river is to the side or behind usually. More if the river is in front--this is usually because of doorways and whatnot.



Thank you!


----------



## Ettienne

Silverwind said:


> When you report villagers' clothing to Isabelle (under problematic citizens), what happens?
> 1) Will the clothing go back to default?
> 2) Will the friendship level with the villager be affected?



1. No, it will go to a basic white shirt with a colored neckline and hems. I believe it is one of the three gym tees.
2. Nope. They'll act like nothing's changed.


----------



## suede

Anyone wanna explain this plot reset kinda thing you do to get villagers in the campsite?


----------



## Ettienne

suede said:


> Anyone wanna explain this plot reset kinda thing you do to get villagers in the campsite?



Campsite Reset Trick: You don’t have to save your new character if there isn’t a camper you’re happy with, you just need to reset.

1. TT to a new day via 3DS settings.
2. Create a new character and run to the campsite. If there’s a tent, good for you! Check to see if it’s a camper you like. If not, reset (home button, close ACNL game).
3. If you like the camper, talk to Isabelle, create a house plot, then talk to Isabelle again to save your game. 
4. Quit from your new character. Your town is now saved with the camper you like. You may delete your new character. 
5. Log into your game with your mayor. Make sure you are on the SAME day. 
6. The camper will be waiting for you at the campsite. Yay!

[Tip: Chances of a camper arriving are higher on different days. If you’re not getting campers, TT to another day. Be careful not to lose any villagers if you have more than 8.]


----------



## Glaceon2000

Hi, I have a problem connecting online. I invited someone over, and they keep trying to come, but they keep getting an error. I added them just fine, so I don't know what the problem is! This is my first time using New Leaf online, so could it be my game? Please help, I need wifi to get my dreamie!


----------



## Feloreena

Glaceon2000 said:


> Hi, I have a problem connecting online. I invited someone over, and they keep trying to come, but they keep getting an error. I added them just fine, so I don't know what the problem is! This is my first time using New Leaf online, so could it be my game? Please help, I need wifi to get my dreamie!



It's likely an issue with your router. When I am back home I can't connect online because of my router, but it works fine when I am at my university house. Not really too sure how to fix it so I can't help in that regard.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Feloreena said:


> It's likely an issue with your router. When I am back home I can't connect online because of my router, but it works fine when I am at my university house. Not really too sure how to fix it so I can't help in that regard.



But I've played online on pokemon and mario kart, why won't it work for AC? I did have a problem with pokemon pearl in the past, but I thought they updated it so it would work. Is this not the case? Why is it just AC having the problem?


----------



## Feloreena

Glaceon2000 said:


> But I've played online on pokemon and mario kart, why won't it work for AC? I did have a problem with pokemon pearl in the past, but I thought they updated it so it would work. Is this not the case? Why is it just AC having the problem?



Yeah, it's something with AC. Pokemon works fine for me too.


----------



## suede

CooCooCachu said:


> Campsite Reset Trick: You don’t have to save your new character if there isn’t a camper you’re happy with, you just need to reset.
> 
> 1. TT to a new day via 3DS settings.
> 2. Create a new character and run to the campsite. If there’s a tent, good for you! Check to see if it’s a camper you like. If not, reset (home button, close ACNL game).
> 3. If you like the camper, talk to Isabelle, create a house plot, then talk to Isabelle again to save your game.
> 4. Quit from your new character. Your town is now saved with the camper you like. You may delete your new character.
> 5. Log into your game with your mayor. Make sure you are on the SAME day.
> 6. The camper will be waiting for you at the campsite. Yay!
> 
> [Tip: Chances of a camper arriving are higher on different days. If you’re not getting campers, TT to another day. Be careful not to lose any villagers if you have more than 8.]


Ah okay, that's what I have been doing. Except I'm not TT'ing. And yeh I was wondering about the "ratio" or whatever since I've been doing it a couple of times each day and not a single tent has appeared. Thanks for your help! Hopefully I'll get a bit more lucky soon.


----------



## Ettienne

suede said:


> Ah okay, that's what I have been doing. Except I'm not TT'ing. And yeh I was wondering about the "ratio" or whatever since I've been doing it a couple of times each day and not a single tent has appeared. Thanks for your help! Hopefully I'll get a bit more lucky soon.



I like to go until I start the day with a camper. If I already have one, I feel there's a better chance I can get one again the same day.

Not that I TT, but if I did. XD


----------



## Cou

God I hate voided villagers.

Anyway, so I'm moving someone out and someone is coming to pick him up. However, they don't have a space at the moment so they are moving someone else out and is voiding them. So if he comes to my town to pick up the villager I am moving out, and he moves out etc. does the data saves that I am getting his voided villager? What if I pick someone else up right after or something?

I'm planning to do major camp reset trick to get a better villager than the one he's going to void so will the camper move in? Or did the voided villager beat it to the 10th spot? ;x; I'm so confused.


----------



## Ettienne

Cou said:


> God I hate voided villagers.
> 
> Anyway, so I'm moving someone out and someone is coming to pick him up. However, they don't have a space at the moment so they are moving someone else out and is voiding them. So if he comes to my town to pick up the villager I am moving out, and he moves out etc. does the data saves that I am getting his voided villager? What if I pick someone else up right after or something?
> 
> I'm planning to do major camp reset trick to get a better villager than the one he's going to void so will the camper move in? Or did the voided villager beat it to the 10th spot? ;x; I'm so confused.



There is a chance you could get the voided villager, yes. My suggestion? If you camp reset, stay on the same day--or even if you're going to adopt one. Either of this villagers will override a void move-in.


----------



## Cou

CooCooCachu said:


> There is a chance you could get the voided villager, yes. My suggestion? If you camp reset, stay on the same day--or even if you're going to adopt one. Either of this villagers will override a void move-in.



Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Titi

Can anyone suggest me a floor that is similar to the cabin rug (or any other floor that is basically hardwood floor with a rug on it) but more in the green or pink tones? Thanks!


----------



## Ras

Only really the green rug:







I guess the egg floor isn't too off:


----------



## Titi

Thanks! Hmmmm the flooring on the green rug isn't really the color I want it to be...
I guess I will try it though as soon as it shows up in my shop.


----------



## Ras

Here, you can look through all of the carpets:

http://animalcrossingnl.mooo.com/carpets


----------



## Titi

Oh great, thanks! I think the ranch flooring is my best option.


----------



## Ras

If I have a vacancy, wifi trade with someone, and then set my 3DS clock ahead a month and go in as a new character and don't see a plot, am I fairly safe to assume I didn't pick up a voided villager?  I just have to be super careful right now since I'm trying to keep a spot in which to move Freya.


----------



## guru8bit

If I lost the final minigame with a camping villager, will he ask me again to move here or do I have to quit without saving?


----------



## Yamuraiha

Can someone tell me how the turnip thing really works? When you try to sell turnips in someone elses town and you bought a lot.. do you put them in your closet or do you leave the town and come back again?? I might wanna start buying turnips but I don't know how people usually do this


----------



## Feloreena

Yamuraiha said:


> Can someone tell me how the turnip thing really works? When you try to sell turnips in someone elses town and you bought a lot.. do you put them in your closet or do you leave the town and come back again?? I might wanna start buying turnips but I don't know how people usually do this



Fill your closet, then you can pick them up at the train station locker to keep selling them.  That way you don't need to make multiple trips to and from the town.


----------



## Ettienne

Ras said:


> If I have a vacancy, wifi trade with someone, and then set my 3DS clock ahead a month and go in as a new character and don't see a plot, am I fairly safe to assume I didn't pick up a voided villager?  I just have to be super careful right now since I'm trying to keep a spot in which to move Freya.



If you don't see a plot, it's usually best to save with the new character if having no new villager is what you want, just in case. Can't be sure it won't pop up if you don't save it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



guru8bit said:


> If I lost the final minigame with a camping villager, will he ask me again to move here or do I have to quit without saving?



You can play as many mini games as you want. If you lose the move in game, you can try again until you win. No need to quit without saving.


----------



## civilian

Let's say I get another AC game and the date is currently the 13th on my first AC game. What happens if I TT a bunch on my second game but then change the date back to the 13th before I load up my first game. Will the game first game consider that as time passing? Would I lose villagers from that?


----------



## Ettienne

civilian said:


> Let's say I get another AC game and the date is currently the 13th on my first AC game. What happens if I TT a bunch on my second game but then change the date back to the 13th before I load up my first game. Will the game first game consider that as time passing? Would I lose villagers from that?



If they're both cartridges, you shouldn't, since the other wouldn't even be in the console to begin with.


----------



## Spontida

I asked someone to hold Lyman and they did, one day later he is in boxes, but Lyman won't ask me to move back to my town. Why is that?


----------



## Ettienne

Spontida said:


> I asked someone to hold Lyman and they did, one day later he is in boxes, but Lyman won't ask me to move back to my town. Why is that?



You have to cycle 16 other villagers out before he'll move back in.


----------



## Spontida

Omg no! I have lost Lyman then.


----------



## Ettienne

Spontida said:


> Omg no! I have lost Lyman then.



Yes, sadly, until the cycle is complete. I'm sorry. :c


----------



## davidxrawr

2 questions:

1. How will rocks affect placement of PWP? (Wondering how close I can put a police station next to a rock)
2. Does the 10th villager automatically move in like villagers 6-9 or do I need the campsite


----------



## vodkasmizmar

davidxrawr said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. How will rocks affect placement of PWP? (Wondering how close I can put a police station next to a rock)



Nothing but flowers can be placed immediately adjacent to rocks. As for PWP, you would need at least 2 spaces between the edge of the PWP and the rock.



> 2. Does the 10th villager automatically move in like villagers 6-9 or do I need the campsite



No, the 10th villager does not move in automatically. You need to adopt from another town, campsite, or pick them up from the void.


----------



## Ras

I only have one space between my police station and a rock. Visit Mirage in a dream to see (I hope I'm not misremembering).


----------



## Ettienne

Ras said:


> I only have one space between my police station and a rock. Visit Mirage in a dream to see (I hope I'm not misremembering).



Correct. Rocks do not have a buffer zone, only their single tile. They just can't be in something else's buffer zone.


----------



## lumineerin

Hello! I was thinking about getting another copy of Animal Crossing, but I don't really know how it works. Would it be the same town/characters, since I will be using the same DS, or does the game save to the cartridge instead of the DS? Also, would there be any way to go back and forth between the towns? I can't really think of a way this would work, since they would have the same Friend Code. 

If you could help me out, I would really appreciate it! ​


----------



## Ettienne

emcconville said:


> Hello! I was thinking about getting another copy of Animal Crossing, but I don't really know how it works. Would it be the same town/characters, since I will be using the same DS, or does the game save to the cartridge instead of the DS? Also, would there be any way to go back and forth between the towns? I can't really think of a way this would work, since they would have the same Friend Code.
> 
> If you could help me out, I would really appreciate it! ​



Cartridges save to themselves, while digital saves to the SD card. And yes, the FC is dependent on the system so you couldn't visit yourself unless you had another system to trade with.


----------



## lumineerin

Ettienne said:


> Cartridges save to themselves, while digital saves to the SD card. And yes, the FC is dependent on the system so you couldn't visit yourself unless you had another system to trade with.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Ettienne

emcconville said:


> Thank you so much!



Any time, glad to help. c:


----------



## JellyBeans

Is there a reason why when I went to the island yesterday, the only bugs that showed up were 2 cyclommatus stags? I was there for like 20 minutes...

Also, will this PWP placement work? (Sorry for big picture)



Spoiler


----------



## Silverwind

Is there any way to target specific villagers (uchi in my case and there's only one) to ping pwps?


----------



## Melyora

JellyBeans said:


> Is there a reason why when I went to the island yesterday, the only bugs that showed up were 2 cyclommatus stags? I was there for like 20 minutes...
> 
> Also, will this PWP placement work? (Sorry for big picture)


Maybe the island was only a one-time thing. Have you tried walking in and out of the hut, go around for a swim etc? This might help spawn insects. Maybe today will be better too =)

I don't know if the PWP placement will work, unfortunately I have not yet a lot experience with it yet. But it depends on what you want to build? A streetlamp is small and will easily fit, a fence will probably not because it's too close to the campsite...





Silverwind said:


> Is there any way to target specific villagers (uchi in my case and there's only one) to ping pwps?


There are several topics on this, mostly related to the wetsuit trick. It involves trapping your uchi villager (by digging holes around her), go for a swim (for 5-10 minutes/get stung by jellyfish), go back and walk by your uchi. I don't know what thread it was in anymore, but it wasn't that long ago, so you might want to look 1 or 2 pages back =)


----------



## Yamuraiha

ohmygod I have a question and I hope someone can help me o:
I got a 10th villager in my town and I don't want her because I have 9 dreamies already.. how can I make her move out when she was the last one who moved in? ): can I only do that by getting rid of one of my dreamies?


----------



## Leopardfire

If I TT in my second town, turn it off and switch back to the current date, will my first town be affected in anyway? I want to get my ninth villager into Chrome, but I have a villager in boxes in Celadon I need to give to someone, so I can't let him move away.


----------



## Ettienne

Yamuraiha said:


> ohmygod I have a question and I hope someone can help me o:
> I got a 10th villager in my town and I don't want her because I have 9 dreamies already.. how can I make her move out when she was the last one who moved in? ): can I only do that by getting rid of one of my dreamies?



It's still debated whether you can get the 10th villager out or not. I believe you can, it's just harder and takes longer for some reason. At any rate, I'd try it before I let a Dreamie go.

You can try introducing yourself, then ignoring afterwards until they decide to move. Or you can befriend them until they are best friends with you. Some say they're immune to moving until someone else has moved out and someone else in, others say they're immune until someone else has pinged to move, then they're no longer immune to moving, even if you deny the other villager's request. But like I said, I'd try it myself before letting a Dreamie go.


----------



## Yamuraiha

Ettienne said:


> It's still debated whether you can get the 10th villager out or not. I believe you can, it's just harder and takes longer for some reason. At any rate, I'd try it before I let a Dreamie go.
> 
> You can try introducing yourself, then ignoring afterwards until they decide to move. Or you can befriend them until they are best friends with you. Some say they're immune to moving until someone else has moved out and someone else in, others say they're immune until someone else has pinged to move, then they're no longer immune to moving, even if you deny the other villager's request. But like I said, I'd try it myself before letting a Dreamie go.



ah thank you ;_; I don't know if I really wanna try to spend more time into doing this I just wanted to be done with kicking villagers out but when I don't want them they just bug me. I'll try to move her out though, if it doesn't work I have to say goodbye to one of my villagers ):. Thanks!


----------



## Cosmic

I got my fortune told by Katrina today, She said "mens top".
I tried looking "mens" top/shirt , even just plain "Men" in the ACNL database and nothing came up. 
What does she mean "mens" top? Like anything that's not a dress? Or maybe like "Sporty"  vs "cute".
I'm so confused!


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Cosmic said:


> I got my fortune told by Katrina today, She said "mens top".
> I tried looking "mens" top/shirt , even just plain "Men" in the ACNL database and nothing came up.
> What does she mean "mens" top? Like anything that's not a dress? Or maybe like "Sporty"  vs "cute".
> I'm so confused!



When you purchase an accessory from Label, she will tell you the gender the item is meant for (eg: "This is a unisex item, so it looks good on both men and women") The shirts and bottoms you buy also have a gender it's meant for, but I don't think Mabel tells you.

You can check out this site: http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/67453 for the genders. Search for "masculine" under the tops heading.


----------



## Cosmic

Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## Silverwind

Peanut in my main town is sick. Does it affect villagers' rumors of anyone moving?


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Silverwind said:


> Peanut in my main town is sick. Does it affect villagers' rumors of anyone moving?



I believe peanut cannot currently move??, but someone else could definitely be on track to move, and other villagers in your town who aren't sick will let you know.


----------



## Arriette

If I have immature fruit trees in my town, will TT'ing via changing the systems clock bypass the fruit trees wilting? (if it even has any affect at all).


----------



## Ras

I don't completely understand, but if you TT, they will instantly grow.  If they wilted when you planted them, they will just be gone.


----------



## Arriette

I just read somewhere that TT'ing will make trees that aren't fully grown die. Unless it was meant for another AC game.


----------



## Melyora

I haven't had any trees die on me due to time traveling, and I had several in different growth stages.
I think one of the only things that make them die during TT is when they have bad location, but then they would also die after a few normal days.

Not entirely, but this is my own experience ^^


----------



## Ras

Arriette said:


> I just read somewhere that TT'ing will make trees that aren't fully grown die. Unless it was meant for another AC game.



Certainly not this one.  I do it all the time.  If I TT ahead and back after just planting a tree, I end up with a fully grown tree with fruit!  I don't recommend TTing for that purpose, but it happens when I'm TTing for other reasons.


----------



## Silverwind

stardrop-crossing said:


> I believe peanut cannot currently move??, but someone else could definitely be on track to move, and other villagers in your town who aren't sick will let you know.


I've chatted with the other villagers, all so far mentioned "I heard Peanut caught a cold..." instead of moving rumours... :/


----------



## oddacity

I've got a question about not getting badges from Phineas. I've looked around a lot to see if other people were having my problem, but most people seem to have been having problems with him not showing up at all. My problem is, I KNOW I qualify for a badge (Village Leader, 200 hours), and he hasn't given it to me, but he has shown up to give me other badges after the time I would have qualified for Village Leader. I'm worried if I'm ever going to get the badge? I've only TT'd once (I heard it's possible this could affect it?) which was to move backwards in time about 9 days to do an event I had missed, but I hadn't turned on my game for about 3 months at that point anyway. When I was done I moved forward to the correct date and haven't touched the time since. I believe I got up to 200 hours after I did this, so maybe it's possible I screwed it up? IDK. If anyone knows a solution, that would be awesome :\


----------



## Momonoki

oddacity said:


> I've got a question about not getting badges from Phineas. I've looked around a lot to see if other people were having my problem, but most people seem to have been having problems with him not showing up at all. My problem is, I KNOW I qualify for a badge (Village Leader, 200 hours), and he hasn't given it to me, but he has shown up to give me other badges after the time I would have qualified for Village Leader. I'm worried if I'm ever going to get the badge? I've only TT'd once (I heard it's possible this could affect it?) which was to move backwards in time about 9 days to do an event I had missed, but I hadn't turned on my game for about 3 months at that point anyway. When I was done I moved forward to the correct date and haven't touched the time since. I believe I got up to 200 hours after I did this, so maybe it's possible I screwed it up? IDK. If anyone knows a solution, that would be awesome :\


 Phineas is lazy, i tell you! Yes, he will eventually give you the badge, but it may take a while.


----------



## Ettienne

oddacity said:


> I've got a question about not getting badges from Phineas. I've looked around a lot to see if other people were having my problem, but most people seem to have been having problems with him not showing up at all. My problem is, I KNOW I qualify for a badge (Village Leader, 200 hours), and he hasn't given it to me, but he has shown up to give me other badges after the time I would have qualified for Village Leader. I'm worried if I'm ever going to get the badge? I've only TT'd once (I heard it's possible this could affect it?) which was to move backwards in time about 9 days to do an event I had missed, but I hadn't turned on my game for about 3 months at that point anyway. When I was done I moved forward to the correct date and haven't touched the time since. I believe I got up to 200 hours after I did this, so maybe it's possible I screwed it up? IDK. If anyone knows a solution, that would be awesome :\



In your 3DS system, there's a statistics page. There should be some info in there some where that will tell you how much time you've spent playing each game. This'll let you know for sure how much time you've logged in ACNL.


----------



## davidxrawr

Is there any other way to get foreign fruit besides Isabelle and going to another persons town?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

davidxrawr said:


> Is there any other way to get foreign fruit besides Isabelle and going to another persons town?



Villagers will rarely give you non-native fruit in mail or as rewards.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ettienne said:


> In your 3DS system, there's a statistics page. There should be some info in there some where that will tell you how much time you've spent playing each game. This'll let you know for sure how much time you've logged in ACNL.



For the most part, this will help. But the statistics page also takes into consideration the loading screen and load up, which the game and Phineas badge does not take into account. Of course, it won't be a very long time if you don't spend forever on the loading screen, but the time adds up, especially if you cycle.


----------



## davidxrawr

TY!
Aww well I hope I get lucky and I get some good fruit ._.

Another question (well a series of questions) I've been meaning to ask:

How exactly does obtaining villagers from street pass work?
I like street pass in order to see others houses in HHA but I don't want any of there villagers.
If I streetpass another person with ACNL will I always get there villagers or only if they recently moved in there town?

What happens if I have 9 villagers and I have someone from the campsite that agreed to move? (will the streetpass  villager stop him/her from moving?)

What happens If I have 10 villagers and one moves out, will a villager from streetpass move in even if I had not streetpassed in a while?

Hopefully this makes sense, I'm just unsure how all of this works ._.


----------



## Momonoki

davidxrawr said:


> TY!
> Aww well I hope I get lucky and I get some good fruit ._.
> 
> Another question (well a series of questions) I've been meaning to ask:
> 
> How exactly does obtaining villagers from street pass work?
> I like street pass in order to see others houses in HHA but I don't want any of there villagers.
> If I streetpass another person with ACNL will I always get there villagers or only if they recently moved in there town?
> 
> What happens if I have 9 villagers and I have someone from the campsite that agreed to move? (will the streetpass  villager stop him/her from moving?)
> 
> What happens If I have 10 villagers and one moves out, will a villager from streetpass move in even if I had not streetpassed in a while?
> 
> Hopefully this makes sense, I'm just unsure how all of this works ._.



When you streetpass someone, or let someone visit your town, or you visiting them, you may pick up a villager from that towns void pool. This only happens if a villager in their town has moved out very recently. If you invited someone form your campsite before a streetpass villager has placed their plot, your safe. A villager from each streetpass only has the chance to move in ONCE. You have to streetpass that user again to try to pick up someting from their void pool. If you have 10 villagers and one moves out, and you haven't streetpassed = No streetpass move in.
I think thats right.


----------



## Melyora

Question!

When you obtain furniture from other people (as in, through wifi), will they appear in your catalog and can you order them from there (if they are re-orderable)? Even otherregion-DLC furniture?


----------



## Feloreena

Melyora said:


> Question!
> 
> When you obtain furniture from other people (as in, through wifi), will they appear in your catalog and can you order them from there (if they are re-orderable)? Even otherregion-DLC furniture?



Yep! Anything that you have 'held' will be in your catalogue.


----------



## Melyora

Okay, thank you so much for answering! =D


----------



## davidxrawr

Momonoki said:


> When you streetpass someone, or let someone visit your town, or you visiting them, you may pick up a villager from that towns void pool. This only happens if a villager in their town has moved out very recently. If you invited someone form your campsite before a streetpass villager has placed their plot, your safe. A villager from each streetpass only has the chance to move in ONCE. You have to streetpass that user again to try to pick up someting from their void pool. If you have 10 villagers and one moves out, and you haven't streetpassed = No streetpass move in.
> I think thats right.



ty  So just to be clear if lets say I  had 10 villagers and I streetpassed someone a week ago and someone recently moved out today. the street passed villager wont make a plot in my town tommorow?


----------



## Blockmayus

Oh my... did I just completely screw myself over?

Im actualy starting to freak out right now, because I might have just permanently ruined the town Ive worked on for almost a year now : (

I had a bridge built over the waterfall that goes down to the ocean (Which is probably my favorite kind of bridge any town can have) and it was really useful and perfect. Now, I decided to tear it down so I could get different bridge suggestions from my villagers, and now that they finaly suggested the ones I want, I wanted to rebuild it... but its not letting me!

When I try to build it from one side, Isabelle says "the bell is too close" (A bell that is like 3x2 spaces away from it, 3 to the left and 2 behind) 

OO
OO
....XXX---
....XXX---

(The Os are the Bell, the Xs are the space and the -s are where I want to build the bridge. Ignore the dots)

Now, on the other side, I have the exact same issue, except its a "building" (My Cafe)

.........OOOOO
.........OOOOO
---XXX
---XXX

But that makes ABSOLUTELY no sense! THere was a bridge there already, how come I cant build it again?

EDIT: Some quick scrolling around other topics made me realize that, indeed, bridges are weird like that and Im never getting that one back 

Welp! Ill just have to work my way around this situation I guess, I might have already found a nice place too.


----------



## Ettienne

Blockmayus said:


> Oh my... did I just completely screw myself over?
> 
> Im actualy starting to freak out right now, because I might have just permanently ruined the town Ive worked on for almost a year now : (
> 
> I had a bridge built over the waterfall that goes down to the ocean (Which is probably my favorite kind of bridge any town can have) and it was really useful and perfect. Now, I decided to tear it down so I could get different bridge suggestions from my villagers, and now that they finaly suggested the ones I want, I wanted to rebuild it... but its not letting me!
> 
> When I try to build it from one side, Isabelle says "the bell is too close" (A bell that is like 3x2 spaces away from it, 3 to the left and 2 behind)
> 
> OO
> OO
> ....XXX---
> ....XXX---
> 
> (The Os are the Bell, the Xs are the space and the -s are where I want to build the bridge. Ignore the dots)
> 
> Now, on the other side, I have the exact same issue, except its a "building" (My Cafe)
> 
> .........OOOOO
> .........OOOOO
> ---XXX
> ---XXX
> 
> But that makes ABSOLUTELY no sense! THere was a bridge there already, how come I cant build it again?
> 
> EDIT: Some quick scrolling around other topics made me realize that, indeed, bridges are weird like that and Im never getting that one back
> 
> Welp! Ill just have to work my way around this situation I guess, I might have already found a nice place too.



Yes, bridges are pain. It's the cafe that's the problem, as the bell could be demolished. If you can't move the bridge at least two spaces down, you'll have to put it elsewhere. Good luck on this!

By the way, there's a super visual guide lurking around the New Leaf area of the forums, if you haven't found it already. c:


----------



## oddacity

Ettienne said:


> In your 3DS system, there's a statistics page. There should be some info in there some where that will tell you how much time you've spent playing each game. This'll let you know for sure how much time you've logged in ACNL.



I know about the statistics page, that's how I know that I've logged enough hours ^^;



vodkasmizmar said:


> For the most part, this will help. But the statistics page also takes into consideration the loading screen and load up, which the game and Phineas badge does not take into account. Of course, it won't be a very long time if you don't spend forever on the loading screen, but the time adds up, especially if you cycle.



Okay, this makes a lot of sense. It's honestly quite possible that at some point I left my system on while it was on the loading screen for a long time (I can think of one time when I was at work eaaaaarly in the morning on a Sunday, trying to buy turnips while nobody was looking...). I'll give it some more time then before I really start getting worried. I'm only a few hours past 200 at this point, so I probably just needed to account for the loading screens. ^^;


----------



## Ras

BRIDGE GUIDE!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?147177-BRIDGE-SPACE-REQUIREMENTS-GUIDE


----------



## Ablaze

So I managed to convince Dianna to move to my town yesterday. Today, however, I find my town with Dianna nowhere to be found. Is this normal or should I try looking for her again?


----------



## Ettienne

Ablaze said:


> So I managed to convince Dianna to move to my town yesterday. Today, however, I find my town with Dianna nowhere to be found. Is this normal or should I try looking for her again?



If you convinced her from the campsite, yes, this is normal. She will "go home to pack" then move in the following day or so. Otherwise, if you adopted her from another town, no.


----------



## Ablaze

Ettienne said:


> If you convinced her from the campsite, yes, this is normal. She will "go home to pack" then move in the following day or so. Otherwise, if you adopted her from another town, no.


Yea, she's from the campsite so I guess there's no reason to panic. Thanks!


----------



## Silverwind

Can the log bench and tire toy pwp be seated on when approached from the back or only the front, just like other bench pwps?


----------



## Luxvia

Can you lose perfect fruit for good? I remember at the start of my game I got a perfect apple once but I haven't had one since. I'm thinking I may have accidentally chopped down the tree.  If so, is there anyway to get perfect fruit back?


----------



## toxapex

Luxvia said:


> Can you lose perfect fruit for good? I remember at the start of my game I got a perfect apple once but I haven't had one since. I'm thinking I may have accidentally chopped down the tree.  If so, is there anyway to get perfect fruit back?



I'm having the same problem. I don't think it's impossible, it's just that perfect fruit on regular trees are extremely rare. The only exception is that there will always be one when you start your town.


----------



## Amalthea

Not sure if this is the right place to ask.

What do you guys think is a fair price for Ankha and for Merengue, if I were to sell them? I'm planning on selling them eventually, but I'm not sure how much they go for, and I don't really have a concept of what's fair. I looked through the Villager Trading Plaza, but the prices seem to range from 1 mil to 30 mil so it isn't much help.


----------



## Momonoki

davidxrawr said:


> ty  So just to be clear if lets say I  had 10 villagers and I streetpassed someone a week ago and someone recently moved out today. the street passed villager wont make a plot in my town tommorow?



Nope.


----------



## Luxvia

tokayseye said:


> I'm having the same problem. I don't think it's impossible, it's just that perfect fruit on regular trees are extremely rare. The only exception is that there will always be one when you start your town.



Yeah, I wish I had kept it when I first got it but instead, I sold it because I assumed they would be more of them to follow.


----------



## toxapex

I was wondering, in the world of cycling, what is "Autovoid"? And what does it mean to take somebody off/put somebody on autovoid?


----------



## Feloreena

tokayseye said:


> I was wondering, in the world of cycling, what is "Autovoid"? And what does it mean to take somebody off/put somebody on autovoid?



Autovoid means they will just TT past when they are in boxes (sending them to the 'void'), and thus not offer that villager for adoption by anyone. It's usually done with unpopular villagers. If you ask for a villager to be taken off autovoid, it means you can adopt them.


----------



## Ras

It means the cycler won't even bother to offer the villager.  They will just TT past their move date.


----------



## Ras

Silverwind said:


> Can the log bench and tire toy pwp be seated on when approached from the back or only the front, just like other bench pwps?



I tried with the log bench and you cannot enter from the back.  I assume it is the same with the tire toy.


----------



## TeH_JERGEN

Can someone link me to a guide for cycling with dreamies, please? I have a bunch on my second copy that I want to move to my main town but I want to make sure that I don't lose anyone in the process.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

TeH_JERGEN said:


> Can someone link me to a guide for cycling with dreamies, please? I have a bunch on my second copy that I want to move to my main town but I want to make sure that I don't lose anyone in the process.



I did not invent this method, but I can't find the post for it right now.

1) Get a villager into boxes.
2) Save and quit.
3) TT 1 year ahead. Save and quit.
4) TT 1 year ahead. Save and quit.
5) TT 5 days ahead. A new villager will be in boxes and a new one will have moved into your town.

You are guaranteed to not lose anyone in this process, but the only downside is that you cannot choose who moves in or out. However, since it's your second copy, I doubt that you would need to choose, anyway.


----------



## doctor creeper

I have ten villagers and a camper. One villager just now asked to move, and will be leaving on the 22nd. Can I ask the camper to move in, or am I out of luck?


----------



## Ettienne

doctor creeper said:


> I have ten villagers and a camper. One villager just now asked to move, and will be leaving on the 22nd. Can I ask the camper to move in, or am I out of luck?



Sadly, yes, because you're considered at 10 until you only have 9 physical houses in your town.


----------



## doctor creeper

Ettienne said:


> Sadly, yes, because you're considered at 10 until you only have 9 physical houses in your town.



Nooo she's a dreamie, too!
Sigh. I'll just TT and try camp resetting, then. Thanks!


----------



## Leopardfire

I TT two days forward, and now I have successfully gotten Anicotti to ping me to move. If I TT back, will she still move?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Leopardfire said:


> I TT two days forward, and now I have successfully gotten Anicotti to ping me to move. If I TT back, will she still move?



Yes. TTing any amount of days backwards counts as 1 day forward


----------



## Ettienne

Leopardfire said:


> I TT two days forward, and now I have successfully gotten Anicotti to ping me to move. If I TT back, will she still move?



Yes, she will. And her moving day will be one day closer. Example: She's moving the 22nd. After you TT back, it will be the 21st. (This is how I understand it to be.)


----------



## Ablaze

Two questions:
1.) Assuming I have loaded an existing character, if I time travel to the next day and set the time to 5:55 and wait until 6:00, will the campsite reset trick work?

2.) Another time traveling question: On Bunny Day, fake rocks form and on the next day; if I'm not mistaken, all unbroken rocks will turn to permanent ones. So my question is, if I break all the fake rocks and save then time travel to the next day, will the rocks remain?


----------



## Ras

1) Yes, it will

2) I have no idea about Bunny Day


----------



## Aesthetic

How long does it take to get a Villager at the friendship level where when you shout their name through megaphone, they wave at you?


----------



## Ablaze

Ras said:


> 1) Yes, it will
> 
> 2) I have no idea about Bunny Day


Thanks, Ras.


----------



## Silverwind

One of my villager's birthday falls on the day before her move date. Can I still give her a present or will it cause her to change her mind?


----------



## Leopardfire

Does it always take an extra day for a camper's house plot to appear? Curlos just agreed to move into Chrome, and I want to know if I should try plot resetting tomorrow, or wait until the next day.


----------



## Isbiten

I SO want to want to get this game.
Are there a lot of achivements in game that you can get?


----------



## Ettienne

Silverwind said:


> One of my villager's birthday falls on the day before her move date. Can I still give her a present or will it cause her to change her mind?



No, she won't change her mind unless you talk with her and bring up the moving dialog again. Just save before talking with her, so if she does say, "JK, I'M STAYING," you can quit and she'll still move.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leopardfire said:


> Does it always take an extra day for a camper's house plot to appear? Curlos just agreed to move into Chrome, and I want to know if I should try plot resetting tomorrow, or wait until the next day.



So far, never heard of anything less than two days. They go home "to pack," then come back the following day or two.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isbiten said:


> I SO want to want to get this game.
> Are there a lot of achivements in game that you can get?



Well, there are a lot of badge achievements you can earn. (See link: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Badge )
As well as lots of personal achievements you can set for yourself, like making your town awesome, etc.


----------



## toxapex

I just want to confirm so I don't pointlessly buy saplings every day: Do you unlock the golden axe by buying 50 saplings?


----------



## Ettienne

tokayseye said:


> I just want to confirm so I don't pointlessly buy saplings every day: Do you unlock the golden axe by buying 50 saplings?



Correct! You don't have to plant 'em, just buy 'em.


----------



## toxapex

It feels to me like the towns in WW were more open and larger than in NL. Does anybody know if this is true, or if my mind is just playing tricks on me?


----------



## Rosalina

How do I get purple roses? I heard its White x White rose but I've been trying to get them for a few days but nothing has shown up.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Rosalina said:


> How do I get purple roses? I heard its White x White rose but I've been trying to get them for a few days but nothing has shown up.


White and White Roses
Red and White Roses
Purple and Purple Roses (Best combination)

It helps when you have a beautiful town and only water those roses, gives a higher chance of those roses breeding. Fertilizer along helps a well.


----------



## Leopardfire

Sable told me that she couldn't let me save designs because she was preparing for a special visitor, and Mable wouldn't let me use the QR machine because she "had her claws full". What does this mean? Is Gracie coming?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Leopardfire said:


> Sable told me that she couldn't let me save designs because she was preparing for a special visitor, and Mable wouldn't let me use the QR machine because she "had her claws full". What does this mean? Is Gracie coming?



Not positive on this, but did you have your gates open/visitors in your town? I'm pretty sure you can't use the QR sewing machine when either of those two things are occurring.


----------



## Leopardfire

Thanks for the answer, my gates are open. ^.^'


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Leopardfire said:


> Thanks for the answer, my gates are open. ^.^'



No worries! Lots of people forget that lots of things aren't available when the gates are open (no bees/tarantulas/scorpions, some special events can't happen, etc.) 

Sorry that it has nothing to do with Gracie. Hopefully she shows up soon for you!


----------



## Byngo

SonatinaGena said:


> Not positive on this, but did you have your gates open/visitors in your town? I'm pretty sure you can't use the QR sewing machine when either of those two things are occurring.



You're 100% correct! (Just clarifying c: )


----------



## Ettienne

tokayseye said:


> It feels to me like the towns in WW were more open and larger than in NL. Does anybody know if this is true, or if my mind is just playing tricks on me?



Larger than WW, smaller than CF.


----------



## Silverwind

If you didn't break all the rocks during the easter event, will the remaining rocks become permanent the next day?


----------



## Ras

According to some wikis, that's what happens if you get a glitch.  It's not designed to do it that way.  I guess just make sure you break all the rocks.


----------



## Silverwind

Bunny Day is the next day and a 10th villager just moved in (in boxes). Is it just me (tried so many times) or am I not supposed to be able to get villager moving rumours today?


----------



## Feloreena

Can eggs for Bunny Day spawn in/on the beach? Need to know if I should clean mine up for tomorrow.


----------



## Ettienne

Silverwind said:


> Bunny Day is the next day and a 10th villager just moved in (in boxes). Is it just me (tried so many times) or am I not supposed to be able to get villager moving rumours today?



Villagers can gossip about moving rumors during a holiday, but you won't get a ping about it until after the holiday is over.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Feloreena said:


> Can eggs for Bunny Day spawn in/on the beach? Need to know if I should clean mine up for tomorrow.



I don't believe so, no. Eggs spawn in rocks (not looking forward to the possible glitch here), in trees, as dive spots, fishing spots, and dig spots.


----------



## Feloreena

Ettienne said:


> I don't believe so, no. Eggs spawn in rocks (not looking forward to the possible glitch here), in trees, as dive spots, fishing spots, and dig spots.



I thought so, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## ksh890154

a way to get rid of street passed animal villager before opening your acnl game?

before you open your game, on the main / home 3ds screen, you get a notice when you got someone's house via streetpass in acnl. sometimes there are 2 notices from the same streetpasser -- a note about the house and note that says, "hello from streetpasser". does the second notice (aka "hello from..." ) mean you received an animal villager? if you delete or reject or not accept that "hello" notice, will you delete the animal villager you just got?


----------



## saehanfox

1) What happens if you turn off your 3DS while online (in someone else's town)?
2) Can you divide your town by destroying all the bridges?


----------



## FireNinja1

saehanfox said:


> 1) What happens if you turn off your 3DS while online (in someone else's town)?
> 2) Can you divide your town by destroying all the bridges?



1. The equivalent of flipping the the wifi switch, only powering off the game as well.
2. Nope. They don't allow you to demolish the last bridge.


----------



## TerryMartin

Just making sure, you can't buy turnips tomorrow due to Bunny event?


----------



## radical6

Do ****roaches show up in dreams?


----------



## Ras

TerryMartin said:


> Just making sure, you can't buy turnips tomorrow due to Bunny event?



Joan is here.  Other than Dr. Shrunk pretending to be a bunny*, and villagers not pinging, everything else seems normal.  My neighbors are all talking about normal things.

* - I'm just guessing that's Shrunk in there.  Same incredibly goofy sense of humor.


----------



## Yamuraiha

I can't find tree eggs, rock eggs or underground eggs..  Are the underground eggs hidden under a star symbol tool? and do I have to shake the fruits from the trees first before being able to find eggs? Also I can't find any new rocks in my town? Where are the rock eggs :|. I'm only missing those 3 

(Isn't Shrunk in the club?)


----------



## Amalthea

Can villagers ping you to move on Fishing Tourney day? Someone inside their house told me Zell was thinking of moving, but he won't ping me.  If I skip to after the ceremony will he ping me? Or will I have to TT forward a day and risk losing him? Is that inevitable now?


----------



## Feloreena

Faery said:


> Can villagers ping you to move on Fishing Tourney day? Someone inside their house told me Zell was thinking of moving, but he won't ping me.  If I skip to after the ceremony will he ping me? Or will I have to TT forward a day and risk losing him? Is that inevitable now?



He should be able to ping you after the ceremony.  I think you have to talk to him once before he can do that though, so he can congratulate you/make a comment about the fishing tourney. Then after that he'll act as if it were a normal day.


----------



## Campy

Yamuraiha said:


> I can't find tree eggs, rock eggs or underground eggs..  Are the underground eggs hidden under a star symbol tool? and do I have to shake the fruits from the trees first before being able to find eggs? Also I can't find any new rocks in my town? Where are the rock eggs :|. I'm only missing those 3
> 
> (Isn't Shrunk in the club?)


1. The underground eggs are indeed under the star symbols
2. I believe the tree eggs only drop from non-fruit trees
3. ... That's weird. There should be a looot of new rocks around your town! Uhh.. Keep looking? I really don't know what could be going on if there really are no new rocks in your town.


----------



## TerryMartin

I got so many Bunny day candy, can i save it for Halloween?


----------



## Ras

Yes, you can.


----------



## lnvaderZlM

Hi! I have a question about streetpass move-ins. I searched the thread and found a pretty detailed answer, but I have a sort of...strange situation, and figured I may as well ask for clarification.

Soooo I was doing some time traveling, but I sorta goofed and one of my favoritest villagers moved out. I'm not exactly sure when, but I'd imagine it was about one to three days ago in-game time (three hours ago real life time - I just found out this morning).

Anyway, my question is, if I were to keep streetpassing myself (was planning to upgrade to a 3DS XL for a while, and there's a deal where I can get Animal Crossing half off with it), would that get her into my second game? She's the only villager I've had move out in a looooong while, but is three days in-game too late for her?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## IndiaHawker

If i give in a second grand prize ticket, will i get another picture of zipper?


----------



## Feloreena

IndiaHawker said:


> If i give in a second grand prize ticket, will i get another picture of zipper?



Yes you will.


----------



## lumineerin

Hello! I'm not too sure if this belongs here, but I hope it does! 
So last Wednesday I wanted to reset my game, and I found someone through the forums to hold my stuff for me. I finally found a town that I liked, so on Thursday morning I PMed the person who was holding my things and I told them I was ready to collect them! I wasn't too worried, and later they got back to me. However, they said that they were too busy. So, on Friday night, I PMed them again and asked if they could let me get my stuff back. I still haven't gotten a response, even though I PMed them last night as well. Is there anything I can do? I feel like I'm not going to get my things back. ):


----------



## IndiaHawker

Okay, thank you!


----------



## Byngo

emcconville said:


> Hello! I'm not too sure if this belongs here, but I hope it does!
> So last Wednesday I wanted to reset my game, and I found someone through the forums to hold my stuff for me. I finally found a town that I liked, so on Thursday morning I PMed the person who was holding my things and I told them I was ready to collect them! I wasn't too worried, and later they got back to me. However, they said that they were too busy. So, on Friday night, I PMed them again and asked if they could let me get my stuff back. I still haven't gotten a response, even though I PMed them last night as well. Is there anything I can do? I feel like I'm not going to get my things back. ):



This isn't really the place for that, the bell tree HQ would be appropriate. I'm not sure of the mods could do anything about it, but if a few days pass by and they still haven't given you your stuff, giving them a bad Wi-fi rating would atleast tarnish their reputation any steer people away from trading with them.


----------



## lumineerin

Lunatic said:


> This isn't really the place for that, the bell tree HQ would be appropriate. I'm not sure of the mods could do anything about it, but if a few days pass by and they still haven't given you your stuff, giving them a bad Wi-fi rating would atleast tarnish their reputation any steer people away from trading with them.



Ok, thank you for your help!


----------



## Ras

To the person trying to save a villager they lost, there's a chance you can grab them, but I suggest not visiting any towns with ten villagers in the meantime. In fact, don't visit any at all and don't streetpass or someone else will get them. The reason to not visit someone with ten is because the game tries to pass the villager on and even though it can't, it removes them from your void pool. As long as you don't visit or streetpass anyone, there's a chance you can pick them up even if some time has passed. I wouldn't wait too long, and it isn't a guarantee.


----------



## IndiaHawker

What can today's candy be used for, is it worth keeping it? And also, do eggs shot down from balloons count towards the balloon-shooting badge (if there is one, i have a feeling there might be..)? Thanks in advance!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if the island is in perpetual summer, how come you cant find all of the bugs that you find in your town in summer (eg tarantulas, scorpions, stinkbugs)?


----------



## Ettienne

IndiaHawker said:


> What can today's candy be used for, is it worth keeping it? And also, do eggs shot down from balloons count towards the balloon-shooting badge (if there is one, i have a feeling there might be..)? Thanks in advance!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, if the island is in perpetual summer, how come you cant find all of the bugs that you find in your town in summer (eg tarantulas, scorpions, stinkbugs)?



You can keep it for the Halloween event, if you want to wait that long. I'm not sure about the balloons though; seems like they would.

Supposedly the bugs and fish must be available regularly June-August, but there are still some this applies to and they aren't available on the island. (Stinkbug.)


----------



## Born2BWild

Can villagers ping you on Bunny Day? I heard from Curlos that Lolly plans on moving, and I want to keep her in town, but she won't ping me no matter how much I do the diving trick!


----------



## oath2order

Born2BWild said:


> Can villagers ping you on Bunny Day? I heard from Curlos that Lolly plans on moving, and I want to keep her in town, but she won't ping me no matter how much I do the diving trick!



I don't think they can and I was afk for about 15 minutes today. I'd definitely work on it tomorrow though.


----------



## KerryShinee

I need some help with villager move outs. I just restarted yesterday to find my perfect map, anyway I don't want the map but there are 4 very desired villagers living here that I wanted to giveaway before I restart again.

The problem is so far I have gone through 3 months of travelling 5 days at a time, 22 days travelling 1 day at a time and 12 years going one year at a time. Not a single villager has moved out in all this time. I am stuck with the same 9 villagers, no one pings, no one packs up, no random move outs and no talking about other moving out. I've never had this problem before. My mayor is still living in a tent but has in all my temporary towns. Is there something I'm missing to get the first one moving out? Although some events have come and gone in this time there has been plenty of time when nothing is going on and still no one will move out. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Amalthea

KerryShinee said:


> I need some help with villager move outs. I just restarted yesterday to find my perfect map, anyway I don't want the map but there are 4 very desired villagers living here that I wanted to giveaway before I restart again.
> 
> The problem is so far I have gone through 3 months of travelling 5 days at a time, 22 days travelling 1 day at a time and 12 years going one year at a time. Not a single villager has moved out in all this time. I am stuck with the same 9 villagers, no one pings, no one packs up, no random move outs and no talking about other moving out. I've never had this problem before. My mayor is still living in a tent but has in all my temporary towns. Is there something I'm missing to get the first one moving out? Although some events have come and gone in this time there has been plenty of time when nothing is going on and still no one will move out.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


I have heard that villagers will not move out until you pay off your house past the tent and achieve 100% approval rating, but I cannot confirm this. Do you have 100% approval rating? Try getting that and then see if anyone pings within a few weeks.


----------



## KerryShinee

Faery said:


> I have heard that villagers will not move out until you pay off your house past the tent and achieve 100% approval rating, but I cannot confirm this. Do you have 100% approval rating? Try getting that and then see if anyone pings within a few weeks.



Thanks for your reply ^U^ I've just paid off my load and got 100% and gone forward 3 days, one day at a time and so far no change but hopefully any day now! It's strange as I have never had to go this far into the game while cycling villagers before but something is obviously stopping them this time.


----------



## Amalthea

KerryShinee said:


> Thanks for your reply ^U^ I've just paid off my load and got 100% and gone forward 3 days, one day at a time and so far no change but hopefully any day now! It's strange as I have never had to go this far into the game while cycling villagers before but something is obviously stopping them this time.


I've heard that the game requires some progress before it allows move-outs(unlocking the island, house upgrades, building PWPs, etc) but I'm not sure exactly how much progress needs to be mad. Some people report that they have move-outs the day after achieving 100% allroval writing, and other people state they had to do unlock the island first or build a campsite before their villagers would move. So it's difficult to tell what the moving factor is dependent upon.

Also, have you introduced yourself to all the villagers?


----------



## IndiaHawker

So i have loads of mess on my plaza from yesterday, and Redd is here today, and he appeared on top of some of my items? Will they show up again tomorrow, or have i lost them? I don't have a lost and found.. Thanks!


----------



## vodkasmizmar

IndiaHawker said:


> So i have loads of mess on my plaza from yesterday, and Redd is here today, and he appeared on top of some of my items? Will they show up again tomorrow, or have i lost them? I don't have a lost and found.. Thanks!



When you open a lost and found, your items will appear then.


----------



## Jennifer

Also, occasionally the items will still be there when the tent is gone.


----------



## Clefable

One of my neighbors pinged me to move, but then I mailed her something that she had put up in re-tail in hopes that I could get her to be as original as possible before she left...could this affect whether or not she leaves?


----------



## Feloreena

Clefable said:


> One of my neighbors pinged me to move, but then I mailed her something that she had put up in re-tail in hopes that I could get her to be as original as possible before she left...could this affect whether or not she leaves?



No, she'll still leave unless she says she won't in conversation.


----------



## Ras

The requirement I've heard you need to fulfill to get villagers to start moving is to get through the tutorial messages. I have heard there are about twelve. This is when villagers say, "Do you know how to use the camera?" and stuff like that. Give that a try.


----------



## R3i

where do u see how long youve played?


----------



## Melyora

I have invited my camper today (Blanche, I am really excited since I wanted an Ostrich ^^), when will her plot show up?

I swear that this time I am not going to be picky about where she places it, but just not demolishing my trees and bushes.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ras

R3i said:


> where do u see how long youve played?



In the 3DS menu, look for your activity log.  You have to flip through the onscreen book to find AC and it tells you.



Melyora said:


> I have invited my camper today (Blanche, I am really excited since I wanted an Ostrich ^^), when will her plot show up?
> 
> I swear that this time I am not going to be picky about where she places it, but just not demolishing my trees and bushes.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



The second day after you invited her.  She stays in your town the night that you asked her, then returns to her old town to pack up, then her plot gets put down.  So, if you asked her on Monday, her plot will be down Wednesday.


----------



## Melyora

Thank you! ^^


----------



## Ras

Does anything happen on your one-year anniversary as mayor?  Does Isabelle recognize the event at all, or does it go unnoticed?


----------



## R3i

how to put custom qr codes on signs & cut stands? i hav a qr code i wanna put on a sign but it wont accept the design


----------



## Ettienne

R3i said:


> how to put custom qr codes on signs & cut stands? i hav a qr code i wanna put on a sign but it wont accept the design



Check out this post: http://stitchesnstones.tumblr.com/p...-edit-acnl-patterns-on-your-computer-a-dummys

You can't put someone else's custom design on a sign, so you'll need to edit it to make the game believe you designed it yourself. (The creator of this tool does ask that you don't abuse it and claim you created a code that really isn't yours.)


----------



## lnvaderZlM

Ras said:


> To the person trying to save a villager they lost, there's a chance you can grab them, but I suggest not visiting any towns with ten villagers in the meantime. In fact, don't visit any at all and don't streetpass or someone else will get them. The reason to not visit someone with ten is because the game tries to pass the villager on and even though it can't, it removes them from your void pool. As long as you don't visit or streetpass anyone, there's a chance you can pick them up even if some time has passed. I wouldn't wait too long, and it isn't a guarantee.



I know this is two days late, but thanks! Worked like a charm!
Merengue's in my second town now, and she still remembers me!!! <3333
Now I can visit her whenever I want


----------



## Ras

I don't think I deserve any credit, but I'm glad you got to get her back!


----------



## davidxrawr

Probably simple math but if I just picked all my fruit from my fruit trees today, when do I have to plant a fruit tree in order for them to all come out on the same day


----------



## vodkasmizmar

davidxrawr said:


> Probably simple math but if I just picked all my fruit from my fruit trees today, when do I have to plant a fruit tree in order for them to all come out on the same day



Yesterday.

It takes 3 days for fruit to grow back on a tree. But it takes 4 days for a tree to produce fruit from the planting of it. (3 days to grow to full, 1 day to grow fruit)


----------



## kasane

For the HHA Theme Challenges, are you allowed to do the same theme twice and unlock a golden part?

And does quitting the challenge mean that you would have to start collecting the golden parts all over again??


----------



## Melyora

Aah, small question... Is it normal to not have a wetsuit at this stage of the game (currently I just have Shampoodle opened en Super T&T is being build)? 

Ever since the island opened I've been going there every single day, but there has never been a wetsuit for sale! Seriously! Is this normal or do I have to look elsewhere? >< which will be hard since I can't connect to internet in my current location, for a month...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Melyora said:


> Aah, small question... Is it normal to not have a wetsuit at this stage of the game (currently I just have Shampoodle opened en Super T&T is being build)?
> 
> Ever since the island opened I've been going there every single day, but there has never been a wetsuit for sale! Seriously! Is this normal or do I have to look elsewhere? >< which will be hard since I can't connect to internet in my current location, for a month...



I guess you're just getting really unlucky. since the island selection is random. Though there are some wetsuits that are rare, the basic one is just a regular item and should show up sooner or later.

I'd offer you one if I could! Although by the time you get access to the Internet, you'll probably see it on your island.


----------



## Melyora

Yay, unlucky me >_< Just please show up sometime soon, wetsuit.

Thank you for the offer! ANd you're probably right, unless my un-luck continues, and then I'll get back to you!


----------



## SolarInferno

What do you have to do with time travelling to get letters in the post? I've been trying to get an extra bunch of pink carnations so that I can start breeding them. I set the clock back to Mother's Day 8:55am, saved the game and exited and waited for 9:01am, went into the game, but there was nothing in my letter box (also tried pushing it forward to 4:55pm too, just in case - still nothing). Have you got to have the announcement on the notice board that comes x days before to trigger the letter from "your mum" being sent?


----------



## lumineerin

Hello! I just had a question about villagers and moving. So today I had eight villagers in my town, and Maple pinged me to move out! Is that even possible? I was really confused. Before I did that, I talked to a new villager to move into my town, but it wasn't like they had moved in or anything. Their house plot wasn't even there yet. I know that this contradicts many thoughts and what many people have published to cycling guides, etc, so maybe we should try to get the word out that this happened? Maybe if people were losing the villagers that they wanted to keep, this was how they lost them? I'm not too sure. Anyways, has anyone heard of this happening before?


----------



## doctor creeper

Oops never mind!


----------



## leenaby

I'm pretty sure this has been asked before but I probably couldn't find it but how do you get a villager to invite another villager to their house (and not for a birthday party)? Is it random or? I've been curious since I've seen pictures of this on Tumblr and a walkthrough video of each. I know it has to happen but I've been curious as to how/when it happens.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

pennyfeather said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been asked before but I probably couldn't find it but how do you get a villager to invite another villager to their house (and not for a birthday party)? Is it random or? I've been curious since I've seen pictures of this on Tumblr and a walkthrough video of each. I know it has to happen but I've been curious as to how/when it happens.



It's totally random. It's just like another "to do" thing for the villager asking (similar to asking you for a piece of fruit or to deliver something)


----------



## Arriette

Is there a way to stop the flow of time in this game like say, when you don't turn your DS on for a few days/weeks? 

I've accidentally taken a break from it, and I'm concerned for my town (weeds, villagers forgetting who I am, etc.)


----------



## Ras

The best thing you can do is open the activity log on your 3DS menu and see the last day you played.  Then, tell Isabelle to set the clock to that day and go in and then slowly move forward.


----------



## Melyora

Quick question! Can multiple villagers ask to move on the same day? Or is it limited to one move-request per day, if you tell them to stay?


----------



## Ropera

Does anybody know a good way to get villagers to move out without time traveling or is it just random?I was checking to see if any unwanted villagers moved in on a second save file and I didn't see any so I went to my regular one.Then I saw that Boomer made a plot right in the middle of the park I was building.If I introduce myself it him and then ignore him will that work?


----------



## kasane

Melyora said:


> Quick question! Can multiple villagers ask to move on the same day? Or is it limited to one move-request per day, if you tell them to stay?



There will always be one villager who will be thinking about leaving. 
You should get a ping from them around 3-4 days or so. This can be altered if there are any events, so if you feel a bit paranoid, talk to each of your villagers to see if they will mention a rumour about someone leaving

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ropera said:


> Does anybody know a good way to get villagers to move out without time traveling or is it just random?I was checking to see if any unwanted villagers moved in on a second save file and I didn't see any so I went to my regular one.Then I saw that Boomer made a plot right in the middle of the park I was building.If I introduce myself it him and then ignore him will that work?



That's what I heard as well, you should introduce yourself to him, then ignore him for a week. By the end of the week, he should ping c:


----------



## Melyora

KitsuneNikki said:


> There will always be one villager who will be thinking about leaving.
> You should get a ping from them around 3-4 days or so. This can be altered if there are any events, so if you feel a bit paranoid, talk to each of your villagers to see if they will mention a rumour about someone leaving



Hmmm, not exactly the answer I'm looking for =) I mean, let's say Fang pinged me today (did happen this morning) announcing he wanted to leave, and I told him to stay, is there a chance another villager will ping to leave as well today? Or can only one villager per day give a leaving-ping? 

I always talk to every villager every day (except for Beau one day cause I could find him nowhere! O_O panic!) and until now I've always found the person who pinged me to leave, or no one pinged me and there were no rumors. 
Nobody left yet, although I want some to move on not looking at you Fang, you may want to, very often, but you will not go.


----------



## effluo

Melyora said:


> Hmmm, not exactly the answer I'm looking for =) I mean, let's say Fang pinged me today (did happen this morning) announcing he wanted to leave, and I told him to stay, is there a chance another villager will ping to leave as well today? Or can only one villager per day give a leaving-ping?
> 
> I always talk to every villager every day (except for Beau one day cause I could find him nowhere! O_O panic!) and until now I've always found the person who pinged me to leave, or no one pinged me and there were no rumors.
> Nobody left yet, although I want some to move on not looking at you Fang, you may want to, very often, but you will not go.



Only one villager should want to move at a time. I have never had multiple move out pings in a day. 
I have had villagers ask to move on consecutive days though.


----------



## Melyora

Okay, thank you! ^__^


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Last painting ... what am I missing??


----------



## leenaby

So this question has been tugging at me ever since I've heard about it but there's been no answer or I haven't found one. So the day that the villagers are in boxes and on the day they MOVE OUT, how long will they be in boxes before they are voided?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

pennyfeather said:


> So this question has been tugging at me ever since I've heard about it but there's been no answer or I haven't found one. So the day that the villagers are in boxes and on the day they MOVE OUT, how long will they be in boxes before they are voided?



As long as you stay on the same day. I've kept a villager in boxes for 3 real-life days by TTing the time back to 6AM. To be safe, I always TTed before it hit 12AM the next day.


----------



## leenaby

Thank you so much for your answers! I'll try and see if that works since I'm working on a trade!


----------



## Hazelnut

Question about the catalogue - Does the catalogue badge include everything that can is in that computer at Nook's, even fossils and gyroids that can't be reordered? Basically, I just need 80% of everything that can be listed in that computer (like furniture, music, wallpaper), and not just furniture?

Thanks


----------



## toxapex

vodkasmizmar said:


> As long as you stay on the same day. I've kept a villager in boxes for 3 real-life days by TTing the time back to 6AM. To be safe, I always TTed before it hit 12AM the next day.



I'm holding a villager in boxes right now, and last night (this morning I guess) I TT'd back at around 1:30AM. So I think you just have to make sure you TT before 6:00AM when the in-game day changes over.


----------



## Jennifer

Hazelnut said:


> Question about the catalogue - Does the catalogue badge include everything that can is in that computer at Nook's, even fossils and gyroids that can't be reordered? Basically, I just need 80% of everything that can be listed in that computer (like furniture, music, wallpaper), and not just furniture?
> 
> Thanks



Yep, as long as it is listed it counts even if it can't be reordered.


----------



## DeMarzi

I thought I remember reading a while back on this forum, that villagers couldn't place their plot right behind town hall?

Because Flurry has tried that 3 times in a row while resetting and I'm about ready to boot her out of my town for it


----------



## Hazelnut

One more question. Does talking to villagers in shops and the museum count as interacting with them for the day? A new villager just moved in, and even though this is her first day out after unpacking, I only found her in the museum and could only have one dialogue with her. I've had problems with villagers leaving very shortly after moving in since I didn't interact with them the first couple of days they were in my town. I've also read that to maintain friendship levels, you're supposed to interact with them everyday (even though I hardly have the time..). :/



Jennifer said:


> Yep, as long as it is listed it counts even if it can't be reordered.



Thank you.


----------



## toxapex

Hazelnut said:


> One more question. Does talking to villagers in shops and the museum count as interacting with them for the day? A new villager just moved in, and even though this is her first day out after unpacking, I only found her in the museum and could only have one dialogue with her. I've had problems with villagers leaving very shortly after moving in since I didn't interact with them the first couple of days they were in my town. I've also read that to maintain friendship levels, you're supposed to interact with them everyday (even though I hardly have the time..). :/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



I believe so, I have pics of my villagers, some of which I basically only talk to in buildings... There's probably no way to be sure, since friendship cannot be accurately measured...


----------



## Ras

vodkasmizmar said:


> Last painting ... what am I missing??



The Mona Lisa, aka the famous painting.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Thanks ras


----------



## IndiaHawker

Is it true that once you've cycled 16, a villager will stop showing up in main street? Like a while ago i gave Yuka to someone, and she showed up in my shop recently.. Will she always continue to randomly appear, or will she stop? Thanks!


----------



## Ras

Once you've gone through 16 after her, she'll no longer appear. I don't know how people can be sure, though, because I have some who show up rarely, but they still show up.


----------



## xkassidy

When will the School Cap (not school hat) and White School Cap come out? they're DLCs? They're on MoriDB, that's how I found them

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oo I thought I already posted this, so sorry if I posted it twice, but when are these DLC items coming out?
School Cap
White School Cap
(I found them on MoriDB and someone told me they're not out yet)


----------



## radical6

i heard you can still do the weeding day event if you talk to lief even if its not weeding day. is this true? like they said you can still play the minigame.


----------



## Luxvia

Do things we do on tours count towards badges? I need the gardening badges and I was wondering whether planting on tours counts or not.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Uh.. So i wanna change my nickname to 'sexy' so my villagers say hey sexy to me but can i get banned from animal crossing by doing that like if people visit my town and see it? Hahahaha thanks


----------



## radical6

IndiaHawker said:


> Uh.. So i wanna change my nickname to 'sexy' so my villagers say hey sexy to me but can i get banned from animal crossing by doing that like if people visit my town and see it? Hahahaha thanks



no the game doesnt care


----------



## IndiaHawker

Okay yay thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just tried and it said i cant use those words


----------



## Silverwind

Is there any quota to how many hybrids can spawn? E.g. one per day, etc.


----------



## mogyay

This is a dumb question but I like to have clarification just in case haha, I'm at 9 villagers but I have one moving out tomorrow making my total 8. Does this mean I will start having random move ins in the next 10 days?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silverwind said:


> Is there any quota to how many hybrids can spawn? E.g. one per day, etc.



Think it's 5 but I could be wrong


----------



## Rosalina

I'm going to build the reset center pretty soon, but I have to ask...when Mr. Resetti pops out of the ground does he destroy a flower that might be there?


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Rosalina said:


> I'm going to build the reset center pretty soon, but I have to ask...when Mr. Resetti pops out of the ground does he destroy a flower that might be there?



No, he doesn't.  He might pop out and make it look like part of a flower is gone, but when he leaves the flower will be back to normal.  No worries!


----------



## Melyora

mogyay said:


> This is a dumb question but I like to have clarification just in case haha, I'm at 9 villagers but I have one moving out tomorrow making my total 8. Does this mean I will start having random move ins in the next 10 days?



To be honest, I don't know. I've recently started and I just had 5 starter + 6 + 7 + 8 + 9 + camper = 10. Number 6 and 7 moved in 2 days after each other, but 8 came after several days and 9 a few days after 8. But after 1 moves, I don't know when a new villager moves in...


I have a question of my own!

Yesterday one of my villagers moved out, so I'm down to 9. Today I streetpassed someone. Will I have a villager move-in from her void or whatever and if yes, when will the move-in be?

Thanks in advance! ^^


----------



## Ras

It's possible, but maybe she didn't void anybody.  I got a voided villager the very next day after the person visited my town. It wouldn't hurt to go in as a new character for the next few days just to see if a plot is down and if you want to try to place it.


----------



## Silverwind

If you place streetpass ice-creams in your house, can people you streetpassed order them from HHA?


----------



## Ettienne

Silverwind said:


> If you place streetpass ice-creams in your house, can people you streetpassed order them from HHA?



You can only order items you can normally order through your catalog. Five items per day from your streetpass houses, at 1.2x the normal cost.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Silverwind said:


> If you place streetpass ice-creams in your house, can people you streetpassed order them from HHA?





Ettienne said:


> You can only order items you can normally order through your catalog. Five items per day from your streetpass houses, at 1.2x the normal cost.



I think they're asking that because of the fact that you can order Streetpass balloons in the HHA Showcase, and you definitely can't order balloons normally.

I'm not positive, but I'm guessing no, because don't the ice cream items just show up as a generic bag? I don't even think that the HHA Showcase would register them as a proper item.


----------



## Silverwind

SonatinaGena said:


> I think they're asking that because of the fact that you can order Streetpass balloons in the HHA Showcase, and you definitely can't order balloons normally.
> 
> I'm not positive, but I'm guessing no, because don't the ice cream items just show up as a generic bag? I don't even think that the HHA Showcase would register them as a proper item.


Yeah when I placed the ice-creams in my room, they only appeared as a generic bag...


----------



## Ras

You cannot. I placed some beans and ice cream, streetpassed myself, and they didn't show up on the buy list.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Does anyone know if there's a backlog for the lost and found? So if I've just created my police station, and it's already full with 10 items I've lost due to things being placed on them, will more items I've lost still appear when I've picked up the ones in there? Thanks!


----------



## katelynross

can you get all topiaries on weeding day if you time travel

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg i totally missed it omfgomfgomfomd


----------



## Lars

i got all of them just by talking one time to leiff
but i didn't TT so i have no idea if you ( usually ) have to TT to get them all.


----------



## FireNinja1

katelynross said:


> can you get all topiaries on weeding day if you time travel
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> omg i totally missed it omfgomfgomfomd


You get all three at once?


----------



## Melyora

In continuation of my last question.

So the next day after StreetPassing someone no new villager has moved in. I'll still be careful when I start up the next two days.

BUT when I worked in the cafe today, the third person to show up was Peck, who is neither a villager of mine or ever has been, and also is not my camper (Robbit). 

Are the costumers in the cafe only your villagers (with exception of the fourth special)? Or can they also be random villagers who are not in your town?

Or does this mean Peck will probably move into my town?

PS. I had voided Drake the day before I streetpassed, so that person will probably have him as a move-in XD


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Melyora said:


> In continuation of my last question.
> 
> So the next day after StreetPassing someone no new villager has moved in. I'll still be careful when I start up the next two days.
> 
> BUT when I worked in the cafe today, the third person to show up was Peck, who is neither a villager of mine or ever has been, and also is not my camper (Robbit).
> 
> Are the costumers in the cafe only your villagers (with exception of the fourth special)? Or can they also be random villagers who are not in your town?
> 
> Or does this mean Peck will probably move into my town?
> 
> PS. I had voided Drake the day before I streetpassed, so that person will probably have him as a move-in XD



Villagers who show up in the cafe are completely random. They're just there to add flavor to your job, since it'd be boring serving coffee if you already know all your villagers' preferences.

You should still be careful when starting up the next few days, though, if you got a StreetPass.


----------



## Melyora

Okido, thanks for the answer! (I had only gotten my own villagers until now, and with all this Streetpass I wanted to know how it worked)


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Melyora said:


> Okido, thanks for the answer! (I had only gotten my own villagers until now, and with all this Streetpass I wanted to know how it worked)



No problem! You'll probably have lots of random villagers at The Roost from now on. There's usually one or two per shift. Sometimes they're nice and tell you exactly what you want, and sometimes they just expect you to be psychic. Haha.


----------



## davidxrawr

will paths make dropped fruit disappear?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

davidxrawr said:


> will paths make dropped fruit disappear?



They will. If there's a path on a space where a fruit drops, the fruit will then bounce to an empty spot if there is one next to it, but if there isn't an empty spot or if another fruit bounces to it and takes the space, it'll disappear as well.


----------



## Straw hat

Hello, everyone! I really need the answer to this question, and I believe many people may have knowledge about this.

One of my villagers pinged to leave my town on 30th. I shared his leave, and a tumblr user showed interest on adopting him. I did time travel to his boxing date, the other user came and successfully adopted him, now showing this message on his (villager's) house: *"Moved away."*

Now, If I time travel back to the right time, which is today, will this message be still there? Will Prince still go to the other user's town and left mine?


----------



## Ettienne

Straw hat said:


> Hello, everyone! I really need the answer to this question, and I believe many people may have knowledge about this.
> 
> One of my villagers pinged to leave my town on 30th. I shared his leave, and a tumblr user showed interest on adopting him. I did time travel to his boxing date, the other user came and successfully adopted him, now showing this message on his (villager's) house: *"Moved away."*
> 
> Now, If I time travel back to the right time, which is today, will this message be still there? Will Prince still go to the other user's town and left mine?



TTing backwards any amount of time (other than minutes or hours within the same day), counts as one day forward. The message and Prince's house will be gone, and yes, he will still go to the other user's town. Basically once the house says "Moved Out," you're free to do as you please.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Straw hat said:


> Hello, everyone! I really need the answer to this question, and I believe many people may have knowledge about this.
> 
> One of my villagers pinged to leave my town on 30th. I shared his leave, and a tumblr user showed interest on adopting him. I did time travel to his boxing date, the other user came and successfully adopted him, now showing this message on his (villager's) house: *"Moved away."*
> 
> Now, If I time travel back to the right time, which is today, will this message be still there? Will Prince still go to the other user's town and left mine?



As long as you checked the villager's house after the Tumblr user left (after the WiFi session is ended) and it says, "Moved Out," it's fine to time travel back to today! The message won't technically be there, since the villager's house will be gone. But the villager should move into the Tumblr user's town just fine. The villager has already been convinced, and the other game already has the villager's data.


----------



## Straw hat

SonatinaGena said:


> As long as you checked the villager's house after the Tumblr user left (after the WiFi session is ended) and it says, "Moved Out," it's fine to time travel back to today! The message won't technically be there, since the villager's house will be gone. But the villager should move into the Tumblr user's town just fine. The villager has already been convinced, and the other game already has the villager's data.





Ettienne said:


> TTing backwards any amount of time (other than minutes or hours within the same day), counts as one day forward. The message and Prince's house will be gone, and yes, he will still go to the other user's town. Basically once the house says "Moved Out," you're free to do as you please.



Thanks truly a lot for your answers, it'll help me a lot! Just a last one to finish this for all.

Does this villager, once the message "Moved out" settles up, be somehow "reserved" to the other user? What I mean is, if somebody else tries to get my villager on his actual moving date, will they succeed? And what if my villager decides to stay in town, does this means that the other user will get a... "copy" of my villager?

Sorry if this is confusing, hAH,,,


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Straw hat said:


> Thanks truly a lot for your answers, it'll help me a lot! Just a last one to finish this for all.
> 
> Does this villager, once the message "Moved out" settles up, be somehow "reserved" to the other user? What I mean is, if somebody else tries to get my villager on his actual moving date, will they succeed? And what if my villager decides to stay in town, does this means that the other user will get a... "copy" of my villager?
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing, hAH,,,



Mm, I'm not sure if I completely understand your question, so please let me know if I didn't answer it properly. I can clarify if it doesn't make sense to you as well.

Yes, the "Moved Out" message means that it's reserved to whoever caused that message to occur. If someone else came to your town on the same day, they'd see the same exact "Moved Out" sign and wouldn't be able to go in, just like you.

By "actual moving date," do you mean the April 30th you'll see once you time travel back to today and experience normally on April 30th in the real-world time? If you've already time traveled to the villager's moving day, that in-game date is their moving date. If you travel back to April 27th/today, one day is considered to have passed in-game time, and the house won't be there as the villager moved out. When you reach April 30th normally, it'll just be a regular day since the villager is long-gone.

I'm not sure what you mean by if your villager decides to stay in town, either. If your villager refused to move into the other user's town, they'd still be long gone if you time travel to today, and then move forward normally to April 30th. Even though you are going from April 30th to April 27th, that counts as passing one day in the game, so your villager would still be gone.


----------



## Straw hat

SonatinaGena said:


> Mm, I'm not sure if I completely understand your question, so please let me know if I didn't answer it properly. I can clarify if it doesn't make sense to you as well.
> 
> Yes, the "Moved Out" message means that it's reserved to whoever caused that message to occur. If someone else came to your town on the same day, they'd see the same exact "Moved Out" sign and wouldn't be able to go in, just like you.
> 
> By "actual moving date," do you mean the April 30th you'll see once you time travel back to today and experience normally on April 30th in the real-world time? If you've already time traveled to the villager's moving day, that in-game date is their moving date. If you travel back to April 27th/today, one day is considered to have passed in-game time, and the house won't be there as the villager moved out. When you reach April 30th normally, it'll just be a regular day since the villager is long-gone.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by if your villager decides to stay in town, either. If your villager refused to move into the other user's town, they'd still be long gone if you time travel to today, and then move forward normally to April 30th. Even though you are going from April 30th to April 27th, that counts as passing one day in the game, so your villager would still be gone.



Heh, sorry for making this so confusing, I tend to ending up doing that...

But anyway, I get what you're saying. Just like you said, once the message "Moved out" shows up, I'm really pretty much free to do, well, whatever I want to, not having to worry about him anymore.

Thank you again, Gena!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Straw hat said:


> Heh, sorry for making this so confusing, I tend to ending up doing that...
> 
> But anyway, I get what you're saying. Just like you said, once the message "Moved out" shows up, I'm really pretty much free to do, well, whatever I want to, not having to worry about him anymore.
> 
> Thank you again, Gena!



Ah, don't worry about it. Sorry if my explanation is a little confusing, too. Once you get into time traveling, it's a little hard to explain how time works in relation to the game time and real-world time, haha.

And no problem! The only way the villager won't make it is if the other Tumblr user does something, like try to adopt two villagers on the same day. It's out of your hands now.


----------



## Cou

Okay so someone is planning to move out in a few days and I agreed to it. But I also have someone in my camp that I really want, will they move in even though someone is moving out? I'm kind of confused with the whole camper can't move in when someone is moving -- not sure in or out or both so I just want to clarify. Thank you.

I only have 9 villagers at the moment (will be 8 when this one moves out).


----------



## Campy

Cou said:


> Okay so someone is planning to move out in a few days and I agreed to it. But I also have someone in my camp that I really want, will they move in even though someone is moving out? I'm kind of confused with the whole camper can't move in when someone is moving -- not sure in or out or both so I just want to clarify. Thank you.
> 
> I only have 9 villagers at the moment (will be 8 when this one moves out).


Since you only have 9 villagers at the moment, the camper will move in without any problems.  The camper wouldn't have been able to move in if you currently had 10 villagers. What people mean when they say "a camper can't move in when someone is moving" is that when you have 10 villagers, a villager that is about to move (in boxes) still counts as a 10th villager, thus making it impossible to invite a camper to move into your town.

Simply said, you can't invite a camper when you have 10 villagers, even if one of your villagers is in boxes and about to move. But since you have only 9, you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## Cou

Campy said:


> Since you only have 9 villagers at the moment, the camper will move in without any problems.  The camper wouldn't have been able to move in if you currently had 10 villagers. What people mean when they say "a camper can't move in when someone is moving" is that when you have 10 villagers, a villager that is about to move (in boxes) still counts as a 10th villager, thus making it impossible to invite a camper to move into your town.
> 
> Simply said, you can't invite a camper when you have 10 villagers, even if one of your villagers is in boxes and about to move. But since you have only 9, you have nothing to worry about!



AH!! Thank you so much!! ^_^


----------



## mogyay

What's more effective to breed pink roses? Pink and pink, or red and white?


----------



## Campy

mogyay said:


> What's more effective to breed pink roses? Pink and pink, or red and white?


I believe that using two hybrids to produce more of that same hybrid is always the most effective way.  From my own experience, I can say that this definitely works best! If it's sunny and you only water a group of pink roses, there's a really high chance you'll have more tomorrow. Kind of depends on what flowers your other villagers water.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mogyay said:


> What's more effective to breed pink roses? Pink and pink, or red and white?



Technically Pink x Pink, but if you're just starting out in breeding hybrids, you'd only have Red x White unless you were given Pink Roses by someone else. If you have Pink Roses, use them, but Red x White works well, too.


----------



## davidxrawr

Can I build a tree behind the cafe? (It would be at the edges)

tree
space
*tree*
space 
cafe


----------



## Ras

Yeah, I have trees there. I also have trees one space beside the cafe.


----------



## Luners

I dunno if this has been asked before, as I am a very lazy person and didn't feel like looking through all the search results, but can anyone explain why in my ACNL game, all of the villagers that move in move around my house? My house is in the top-right section of the map and there are currently 6 animal houses around it. I've only had about 4 other villagers total that have not had their houses around my mayor's house. They completely ignore my other, normal villager's house, and they all swarm towards my mayor D:
I'll take a picture of my map:


Now, granted, some of them aren't right on top of my house, but it's pretty packed up there. I kinda wanna reset to see if it's just a strange coincidence or not, but I've gotten so far in my game ._.
Also, I've had numerous other animals move in by my house, but I didn't like them so I made them move out.


----------



## Ettienne

Luners said:


> I dunno if this has been asked before, as I am a very lazy person and didn't feel like looking through all the search results, but can anyone explain why in my ACNL game, all of the villagers that move in move around my house? My house is in the top-right section of the map and there are currently 6 animal houses around it. I've only had about 4 other villagers total that have not had their houses around my mayor's house. They completely ignore my other, normal villager's house, and they all swarm towards my mayor D:
> I'll take a picture of my map:
> View attachment 43128
> Now, granted, some of them aren't right on top of my house, but it's pretty packed up there. I kinda wanna reset to see if it's just a strange coincidence or not, but I've gotten so far in my game ._.
> Also, I've had numerous other animals move in by my house, but I didn't like them so I made them move out.



From what the majority of players have experienced, it's my belief that villagers tend to place their houses near pre-existing buildings. You're not the only one, I can assure you.

EDIT: The one in the top right-most corner looks to be in a particularly obnoxious spot, hiding your beach ramp. D:


----------



## nammie

I'm not sure it's so much the fact that villagers seem to love plopping their houses by pre-existing houses (though it might be the case.... they wanna be near you or something?? lol), but I think when you create a town theres just sections villagers are more predisposed to wanna live in. i.e. almost all my villagers tried at some point during my plot resetting to live in the same bottom half section of my town... and when I created my town most of the villagers were down there as well.


----------



## Luners

Ettienne said:


> From what the majority of players have experienced, it's my belief that villagers tend to place their houses near pre-existing buildings. You're not the only one, I can assure you.
> 
> EDIT: The one in the top right-most corner looks to be in a particularly obnoxious spot, hiding your beach ramp. D:



I had planned to surround my house with fruit trees but my villagers had a different idea >_> Evil little buggers.
That's Boomer's house, and he doesn't actually block the ramp, thank goodness. There's a little teeny-tiny spot I can slip through to get to it. I would've had a heart attack if he was actually in the way v.v



nammie said:


> I'm not sure it's so much the fact that villagers seem to love plopping their houses by pre-existing houses (though it might be the case.... they wanna be near you or something?? lol), but I think when you create a town theres just sections villagers are more predisposed to wanna live in. i.e. almost all my villagers tried at some point during my plot resetting to live in the same bottom half section of my town... and when I created my town most of the villagers were down there as well.



That's kinda funny, because when I created my town, most of my villagers were in the top-left section. There weren't any in the top-right. But now, as you can see, the entire top left section is completely abandoned. It's currently my pear orchard. Actually, my left area in general is pretty empty, except for Kitty's house and my second villager I use to get people out of my town. And no one wants to live by my second character either. 

Maybe since my house is so large it has a greater gravity and pulls the other houses towards it D:




Whatever the cause, it's really irritating. I wish it would've been more like, you get a notification for when an animal is moving in, and you can select where you want their houses to be. That would've gone along with the mayor theme a lot better, in my opinion. Oh, well. I guess I'll just have to deal with my creepy stalker animals for now. Thanks for the help c:


----------



## IndiaHawker

Bred my first secondary red rose! If i get another, can i breed the two secondary reds to make more secondary reds, then use those offspring to get blue roses? Or can you only get blue roses from purple/orange secondary reds? Sorry, hope this makes sense!

Also, do Jacob's ladders wither if you plant them on the beach? Thanks!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

IndiaHawker said:


> Bred my first secondary red rose! If i get another, can i breed the two secondary reds to make more secondary reds, then use those offspring to get blue roses? Or can you only get blue roses from purple/orange secondary reds? Sorry, hope this makes sense!
> 
> Also, do Jacob's ladders wither if you plant them on the beach? Thanks!



YEAH! Congrats on the Hybrid Red Roses! I'm not sure if I completely understand your question, so please let me know if I didn't answer it correctly. Yes, you can breed two Hybrid Red Roses to make more Hybrid Red Roses, which can all be used to get Blue Roses. It doesn't matter if a Hybrid Red Rose comes from other Hybrid Red Roses or from Purple x Orange. 

I hope that makes sense! I can clarify if it didn't.

Jacob's Ladders can be planted on the beach like any other flower. They'll only wither if they don't get watered (unless you're on Beautiful Town Ordinance).


----------



## IndiaHawker

Thank you! Yeah that made perfect sense - so basically, once i get two hybrid red roses it'll be a lot easier for me to breed them!

Thanks for helping, thankfully i do have the beautiful ordinance


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Has anyone else had issues with the "sick villager" favor? Everytime I have a sick villager, I always give them medicine immediately and everyday following until they get better. However, twice now, I haven't been given a reward for doing so. Both of them happened with my Lazy villagers (Zucker and Benedict). I don't get the little chime that plays when you complete a favor. I don't get a reward. I don't even get recognition for it. The first day I see them cured, when I talk to them, they don't even start the whole, "Thanks for taking care of me!" dialogue. They just talk normally and give me new favors.

I don't time travel or give them medicine with any of my alternative characters. Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## IndiaHawker

Can you grow bamboo next to chopped down bamboo stalks?


----------



## nammie

not 100% sure, but I'm guessing no since you can't grow trees by tree stumps.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Okay thanks!

does the type of pwps you choose to build (eg fairytale, modern, cute flowery things, etc) affect the type of villagers that choose to move in? If so, how? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nammie

like if you build more of a certain pwp do more of a certain villager move in...? I don't think it affects it at all, I've certainly never seen any correlation in my game, but I could be wrong?


----------



## Flop

Is the Train Station upgrade permanent?  I'm pretty sure it is, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Flop said:


> Is the Train Station upgrade permanent?  I'm pretty sure it is, but I may be mistaken.



You can upgrade it to any of the other styles (including the original one), but you have to pay the same amount of Bells in donations to renovate it again. Otherwise, it'll remain as the style you chose when you originally upgraded it.


----------



## davidxrawr

Cann Redd sell 2 real pieces of art at once? Cause thats happening to me now


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

davidxrawr said:


> Cann Redd sell 2 real pieces of art at once? Cause thats happening to me now



It can definitely happen! I think it may depend on your item luck for the day, or it may just be random.

I've heard some people say that they've even seen 3 real pieces at once!


----------



## bwilkes

I've spent over 100,000 bells at the home center and it's been there for more than 30 days since it has been open, and I still have yet to see Gracie. Any ideas? :c


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

bwilkes said:


> I've spent over 100,000 bells at the home center and it's been there for more than 30 days since it has been open, and I still have yet to see Gracie. Any ideas? :c



Once you have fulfilled the requirements, it's just up to random chance whether or not Gracie shows up. She's not guaranteed to show up every week. She just gets put into the pool of random special visitors (Saharah, Gulliver, Redd, Katrina if you don't have the Fortune Shop yet), so it's random whether or not you get a special visitor and then it's random on which special visitor you get. I usually get 2-3 special visitors, so it's completely possible that you won't see her for a while. It's just down to random chance.

The only other thing I can think of is whether that 100,000 Bells counted or not. Did you order from the catalog or did you buy from the store itself? I've heard conflicting reports on whether or not ordering from the catalog counts toward the upgrade. I personally think it does, but that's just my experience. Then again, some people may think that it doesn't count because they're having the same problem as you; they spent 100k on the catalog, and then they just get unlucky with Gracie appearing. If you've spent most of that 100k Bells on the catalog, and you're desperate, you could try buying more stuff from the store, but I honestly think that it's just bad luck.


----------



## TerryMartin

When does May Bulletin get posted? (About the raining weather and such)

It's May 1st in my Town and it's not there


----------



## sn0wxyuki

TerryMartin said:


> When does May Bulletin get posted? (About the raining weather and such)
> 
> It's May 1st in my Town and it's not there



It will? I think I saw that buletin board post probably around mid of May (after 15) during my TT. I don't have them on the beginning of 1st May either.


----------



## bwilkes

SonatinaGena said:


> Once you have fulfilled the requirements, it's just up to random chance whether or not Gracie shows up. She's not guaranteed to show up every week. She just gets put into the pool of random special visitors (Saharah, Gulliver, Redd, Katrina if you don't have the Fortune Shop yet), so it's random whether or not you get a special visitor and then it's random on which special visitor you get. I usually get 2-3 special visitors, so it's completely possible that you won't see her for a while. It's just down to random chance.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of is whether that 100,000 Bells counted or not. Did you order from the catalog or did you buy from the store itself? I've heard conflicting reports on whether or not ordering from the catalog counts toward the upgrade. I personally think it does, but that's just my experience. Then again, some people may think that it doesn't count because they're having the same problem as you; they spent 100k on the catalog, and then they just get unlucky with Gracie appearing. If you've spent most of that 100k Bells on the catalog, and you're desperate, you could try buying more stuff from the store, but I honestly think that it's just bad luck.



ahhh thank you~ I spent it at the store and not on the catalogue so I guess I'm super unlucky lol. I'm never gonna get the Emporium


----------



## mogyay

How long will the dirt patch left by villagers moving take to clear up? If I'm watering flowers on top of it etc etc


Also, it does fully leave eventually right? I mean, I won't be left with a little dirt patch will I?


----------



## Hazelnut

If I have a villager in my campsite that I would like to give away, can I make a thread about this? I know the rules for the villager trading plaza state that you can't trade/sell/auction them, but, even though there isn't a guarantee about the camper moving to someone's village, is it still alright to try to give them away on here? What if I had a requirement like "Tell me why he's your favorite villager" or something. Is that still considered trying to get something out of someone for letting them talk to the camper?

Thanks.


----------



## effluo

mogyay said:


> How long will the dirt patch left by villagers moving take to clear up? If I'm watering flowers on top of it etc etc
> 
> 
> Also, it does fully leave eventually right? I mean, I won't be left with a little dirt patch will I?



It will likely take a couple of weeks. Just make sure you don't walk over that area at all. Watering flowers there could help.

It should grow back as long as it wasn't a preexisting dirt spot. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hazelnut said:


> If I have a villager in my campsite that I would like to give away, can I make a thread about this? I know the rules for the villager trading plaza state that you can't trade/sell/auction them, but, even though there isn't a guarantee about the camper moving to someone's village, is it still alright to try to give them away on here? What if I had a requirement like "Tell me why he's your favorite villager" or something. Is that still considered trying to get something out of someone for letting them talk to the camper?
> 
> Thanks.



I'm a little confused. But you can't invite a villager from someone else's campsite. You'd have to invite the villager into your own town to give them away. You can then sell/trade/ auction them. 
Unless I misunderstood your question...


----------



## Hazelnut

effluo said:


> It will likely take a couple of weeks. Just make sure you don't walk over that area at all. Watering flowers there could help.
> 
> It should grow back as long as it wasn't a preexisting dirt spot. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused. But you can't invite a villager from someone else's campsite. You'd have to invite the villager into your own town to give them away. You can then sell/trade/ auction them.
> Unless I misunderstood your question...



Oh, really? I thought you could do that. :C Well, thank you for clearing that up.

So long, Stitches.


----------



## mogyay

effluo said:


> It will likely take a couple of weeks. Just make sure you don't walk over that area at all. Watering flowers there could help.
> 
> It should grow back as long as it wasn't a preexisting dirt spot. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused. But you can't invite a villager from someone else's campsite. You'd have to invite the villager into your own town to give them away. You can then sell/trade/ auction them.
> Unless I misunderstood your question...



Thank you! I get super paranoid about the dirt patches thinking that it's grass wear haha


----------



## Libra

When will a villager that has moved away from your town begin appearing on Main Street?


----------



## Libra

What do people do when they place patterns on their plaza and they get erased by a special character (such as Redd)? Do they replace the patterns each time or do they work around the spot where the tents appear?


----------



## effluo

Libra said:


> When will a villager that has moved away from your town begin appearing on Main Street?



I can't remember but I think 2 or 3 have to move out after each before the next will begin to wander. Maybe someone else knows for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> What do people do when they place patterns on their plaza and they get erased by a special character (such as Redd)? Do they replace the patterns each time or do they work around the spot where the tents appear?



They can do either. It really depends if your willing to fix it each time or not. It bothers some people and doesn't others.

I used to have my whole plaza tiled but I hated fixing it. So now I just line the outside so I don't have to worry about it.

Just personal preference.


----------



## Ras

For me, it's always been after the fifth one has moved.  The first mover begins appearing.  Then, when a sixth moves, the second mover appears, etc.  It's random who shows up each day once you have several of them.


----------



## davidxrawr

Can I build a PWP two spaces away from a bridge?
 IT would be something like this (b= bridge, x=space, p=pwp)

BXXPP
BXXPP


----------



## Ettienne

davidxrawr said:


> Can I build a PWP two spaces away from a bridge?
> IT would be something like this (b= bridge, x=space, p=pwp)
> 
> BXXPP
> BXXPP



You can, yes. As one space would be bridge buffer and the second the PWP buffer. But please note! If you ever decide to replace the bridge with a different kind of bridge (fairy-tale, suspension, etc), you will need to destroy the PWP. Existing bridges have a smaller buffer than new bridges you are placing.

Edit: So if the PWP is a facility, such as the police station or cafe, you'll be unable to destroy it and therefore if you destroyed the bridge, unable to place the bridge back in the same spot.


----------



## Ras

If I plant a pitfall seed, will the daily random pitfall seed still spawn?


----------



## poliwag0

Ras said:


> If I plant a pitfall seed, will the daily random pitfall seed still spawn?



Nope!


----------



## Ras

Thanks for the reply!  I always walk over every crack to try to take a bullet for my villagers, but now I'll plant one on the private beach or something to stop the madness!


----------



## IndiaHawker

Do villagers buy items from lost and found? Like even if they're items that you dropped and got destroyed by something and later showed up in the lost and found?

also, is there any way to tell which dirt patches are permanent without time travelling?

also, does grass still get destroyed if there's paths on top of it? I think I've heard conflicting things about this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

IndiaHawker said:


> Do villagers buy items from lost and found? Like even if they're items that you dropped and got destroyed by something and later showed up in the lost and found?
> 
> also, is there any way to tell which dirt patches are permanent without time travelling?
> 
> also, does grass still get destroyed if there's paths on top of it? I think I've heard conflicting things about this. Thanks in advance!



1. I'm pretty sure they don't mess with the lost and found. I've had stuff in there for ages.

2. Not to my knowledge. The quickest way is to time travel to grow back grass, but otherwise you'll just have to wait and see if grass grows back in the area. I've heard that you can grow grass back faster if you plant flowers and water them, but I've honestly seen no difference since you have to walk on the area to water it in the first place, it's pretty counter-intuitive.

3. Yes, grass still gets destroyed with paths on top.


----------



## davidxrawr

I read somewhere that you can have up to 50 public works project requests at a time (with the oldest getting deleted to make space for newer ones). Is this true?

Im getting close to 50 and I don't want anything in my pwp request list removed :s


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

davidxrawr said:


> I read somewhere that you can have up to 50 public works project requests at a time (with the oldest getting deleted to make space for newer ones). Is this true?
> 
> Im getting close to 50 and I don't want anything in my pwp request list removed :s



Once requested, a PWP can't be removed from the suggestion list.

However, once you've built 30 PWPs in your town (I believe it ignores certain projects, like the train station/town hall remodels, the Roost, etc.), you won't be able to built anymore, so if you ask Isabelle to build a new PWP, the list will remove all PWPs (again, with exception of those that don't add to the count to begin with). However, if you demolish an existing PWP, you'll have the same list back.


----------



## fowo

I've been looking around to see wethr this question was answered and couldn't find anything, so here goes...


Can I get villagers to move out if my town is not even full yet? :/ I've tried with a TT method I found on the gamefaqs forums and I've not encountered one person who wants to move out albeit me save/quitting several times and I begin to assume it might be because I only have nine people in my town so far...


----------



## Sidewalk

You can get the 9th and 10th to move out.  Minimum you will have 8 villagers.

Once down to 8 , a new random villager will appear.


----------



## BlueWyvern4

I have 9 villagers atm, no campsite.
I bought Pietro (<3) on the forums, but can he enter right now? (no campsite, 9 villagers) or do i need to TT out one more villager?
So basically can he come to my town as a 10th villager even though i have no campsite?


----------



## effluo

BlueWyvern4 said:


> I have 9 villagers atm, no campsite.
> I bought Pietro (<3) on the forums, but can he enter right now? (no campsite, 9 villagers) or do i need to TT out one more villager?
> So basically can he come to my town as a 10th villager even though i have no campsite?



Yes he can. The 10th villagers can be from the campsite, wi-fi or someone else's town. You never have to build the campsite if you don't want it.


----------



## davidxrawr

Can I plant my trees like this?

X X X X X X X X X X

X X X X X X X X X X


X X X X X X X X X X

X X X X X X X X X X


----------



## P.K.

davidxrawr said:


> Can I plant my trees like this?
> 
> X X X X X X X X X X
> 
> X X X X X X X X X X
> 
> 
> X X X X X X X X X X
> 
> X X X X X X X X X X



yes you can. so long as there is one space on all sides of the trees.


----------



## R3i

i read if u drop items on the dock or drop items on the dock and jump in the water right after droping the game glitches


----------



## FireNinja1

R3i said:


> i read if u drop items on the dock or drop items on the dock and jump in the water right after droping the game glitches



Can't confirm nor deny. I don't know either.


----------



## Swizzle

I have a question about moving villagers, but I haven't seen a clear answer...

I know it is very possible for a villager to move without warning/pinging you about it first. This has happened to four of my friends as well as myself, but luckily for me, the villager who moved out was one that I did not interact with much at the time. However, I was never notified that he was going to move. Villagers I spoke to regularly never dropped hints that he was thinking about leaving and he never pinged me himself, even when I passed by. The only notification I ever got was when I booted up the game and Isabelle told me he was leaving.

What are the possible causes for this to occur, and is it preventable?


----------



## P.K.

Swizzle said:


> I have a question about moving villagers, but I haven't seen a clear answer...
> 
> I know it is very possible for a villager to move without warning/pinging you about it first. This has happened to four of my friends as well as myself, but luckily for me, the villager who moved out was one that I did not interact with much at the time. However, I was never notified that he was going to move. Villagers I spoke to regularly never dropped hints that he was thinking about leaving and he never pinged me himself, even when I passed by. The only notification I ever got was when I booted up the game and Isabelle told me he was leaving.
> 
> What are the possible causes for this to occur, and is it preventable?



When you have 9 or 10 villagers, you're in the "Moving Out" period where villagers will ask you about moving out. When you don't talk to a villager for a week or more (may it be tt-ing or ignoring), they won't approach you until you approach them first which can result in unexpected move outs. But if you talk to them which triggers the "I haven't seen you for so long!" dialogue, just stay out of their site for a while or save & quit and they'll ping you. 
I use this technique when I tt so I know which is the "moving villager" to prevent any villager I like from moving out.
But this is simply speaking from my observations and personal experience.


----------



## Electricbluewolf

I was wondering if anyone could answer my query here.

I stopped playing in end of Decemberish, and when I started playing (only since last week) and I noticed I had left the date sometime in the future-I promptly put it back to the right date and checked my mail. I had a letter from Eugene saying how he was going to miss me but he hopes his new town will be cool. So I thought okay he's gone-but he's still here, I received his leaving letter but he didn't actually leave. Anyone can explain?
Another thing is do they always write you letters to tell you their leaving? I had Pate move in, only spoke to him once, TT'd and then realised he had moved, but I didn't get a letter (the box was empty as well)



fowo said:


> I've been looking around to see wethr this question was answered and couldn't find anything, so here goes...
> 
> 
> Can I get villagers to move out if my town is not even full yet? :/ I've tried with a TT method I found on the gamefaqs forums and I've not encountered one person who wants to move out albeit me save/quitting several times and I begin to assume it might be because I only have nine people in my town so far...



I shall answer with personal experience-I had a full village and TT'd a year, one dog left, did it again, another animal left, did it for a few days at a time and they kept on leaving-overall I had 4 leave my village, and only one animal came back after 2 days. However, TT'd every 2 days and got a villager every time I did. So I guess if you do it  by years villagers do leave, but then there's the risk of not controlling it much.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Is it against the rules to give someone a WiFi rating twice for the same visit? I did it by accident once before and panicked and deleted the second, haha. Also what if you give someone two WiFi ratings for completely different things (eg once they sold you flowers, a few weeks later they sold you items, etc)? Thanks!


----------



## Swizzle

P.K. said:


> When you have 9 or 10 villagers, you're in the "Moving Out" period where villagers will ask you about moving out. When you don't talk to a villager for a week or more (may it be tt-ing or ignoring), they won't approach you until you approach them first which can result in unexpected move outs. But if you talk to them which triggers the "I haven't seen you for so long!" dialogue, just stay out of their site for a while or save & quit and they'll ping you.
> I use this technique when I tt so I know which is the "moving villager" to prevent any villager I like from moving out.
> But this is simply speaking from my observations and personal experience.



Thank you very much for your input! I do have 9 villagers right now and I did ignore that villager when this happened to me.  I'll be cautious in the future and will pass this along to my affected friends and see if it was possible that they "ignored" the villagers of theirs that moved.


----------



## nammie

Regarding the town tree, does time travelling backwards make it shrink? i.e. if I time travelled like 300 days into the future and then back, would it still be the size of the 300 day tree, or would it shrink back to what it was before? assuming I already have the 300 hours playtime needed as well.


----------



## IndiaHawker

To get the final store expansion, can you pass Gracie's fashion checks in other people's towns? Or does it have to be in your own?


----------



## Xanarcah

nammie said:


> Regarding the town tree, does time travelling backwards make it shrink? i.e. if I time travelled like 300 days into the future and then back, would it still be the size of the 300 day tree, or would it shrink back to what it was before? assuming I already have the 300 hours playtime needed as well.



It will stay the same. 

It appears to grow based on how much your town has progressed, not by how long you've been playing. Getting new Main Street stores, that kind of thing.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

IndiaHawker said:


> To get the final store expansion, can you pass Gracie's fashion checks in other people's towns? Or does it have to be in your own?



Only in your own town.


----------



## Ettienne

IndiaHawker said:


> To get the final store expansion, can you pass Gracie's fashion checks in other people's towns? Or does it have to be in your own?



It has to be your own. The fastest way I've seen to do this is to make another character and pass her fashion checks with all four in one go.


----------



## mogyay

how many flowers do people breed to get new hybrids? obviously it's kind of stupid do use tons but i was wondering if there was kind of an optimum number or something?


----------



## Saturniidae

does anyone know how many public works projects a villager can request in a day. Like if they ping you for a project...later that they can another villager ping you for another project?


----------



## Ras

I've heard it's possible, but exceedingly rare. I've never had more than one PWP request a day.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Saturniidae said:


> does anyone know how many public works projects a villager can request in a day. Like if they ping you for a project...later that they can another villager ping you for another project?


I've heard its 5. But I am not sure. I once got 2 a day but that's about it as far as I know.


----------



## nammie

Where do you get the museum model when you complete the museum? I thought Blathers would give/mail it to me but apparently not... do you have to wait for it to show up in the gift shop and buy it there??


----------



## vodkasmizmar

nammie said:


> Where do you get the museum model when you complete the museum? I thought Blathers would give/mail it to me but apparently not... do you have to wait for it to show up in the gift shop and buy it there??



Yep! It's a random item that will occasionally show up at the museum gift shop. Sometimes it takes WEEKS before you see it


----------



## nammie

ahh ok, that sucks lol
you'd think that for completing the museum blathers would hand SOMETHING to you, but nope you still have to buy the model?? sigh


----------



## nammie

Another question lol, is it possible to time travel a huge period of time without losing any villagers? and by huge I mean like a year (I can't stand some of the grass wear in my town ugh). I heard if you TT after a villager asks to move, then no one will move even if you TT a year...? Is this true? Do you have to let the villager move for this to work?


----------



## Xanarcah

nammie said:


> Another question lol, is it possible to time travel a huge period of time without losing any villagers? and by huge I mean like a year (I can't stand some of the grass wear in my town ugh). I heard if you TT after a villager asks to move, then no one will move even if you TT a year...? Is this true? Do you have to let the villager move for this to work?



This is true. If a villager asks to move and you say no, you can jump from that day to anywhere in the future and no one will move. I made a 40-ish year jump a few times and no one left me.


----------



## nammie

omg ok great!!! time to wait for someone to ping me so I can jump to 2015 lol.....


----------



## davidxrawr

So a villager wants to move in a few days but I want to time travel a few days backward to todays current date. Will he still move out if I do that?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

davidxrawr said:


> So a villager wants to move in a few days but I want to time travel a few days backward to todays current date. Will he still move out if I do that?



Are you saying you want to TT to his move out date and then TT back to today's date?

He will move out if that's the case. TTing any days backwards counts as 1 ANCL day.


----------



## davidxrawr

vodkasmizmar said:


> Are you saying you want to TT to his move out date and then TT back to today's date?
> 
> He will move out if that's the case. TTing any days backwards counts as 1 ANCL day.



Its May 10th in my game, lets say he said he was gonna move out May 13th (I actually dont remember what date if any he said he would move out) . If I time time travel back to todays date (May 6th) would I still have to wait until May 13th for him to move?


----------



## Xanarcah

davidxrawr said:


> Its May 10th in my game, lets say he said he was gonna move out May 13th (I actually dont remember what date if any he said he would move out) . If I time time travel back to todays date (May 6th) would I still have to wait until May 13th for him to move?



If you TT backwards, for however many days, it only counts as one day passing. 

He would move out on the 8th, then, I think. (Because it's 3 days til his moving date, and if one day passes, then it's 2 days til the date.)

Changing villager moving dates is kind of fiddly, someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mayorsnorlaxx

I decided to reset my town and start on January 1st because I've never played and I wanted to get the feeling of playing a full year. It is now almost the end of January in my game and a villager is moving out that someone would like to adopt. Since my town isn't in current time, will I have an issue letting someone come adopt them?


----------



## IndiaHawker

Can villagers give you unorderables?

ettienne - good idea, thanks! Didn't realise fashion checks on alternate characters counted towards the four! Do you know if it still counts if you delete the character afterwards?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mayorsnorlaxx said:


> I decided to reset my town and start on January 1st because I've never played and I wanted to get the feeling of playing a full year. It is now almost the end of January in my game and a villager is moving out that someone would like to adopt. Since my town isn't in current time, will I have an issue letting someone come adopt them?



Your town's time should have no effect on anyone adopting a villager.

Just to make sure that things go smoothly, make sure to either end the session or let the adopter leave by train. Afterwards, ensure that the villager's house says, "Moved Out." Then make sure that the adopter doesn't adopt anyone else on that day. That's all you need to make sure that the villager will move in.



IndiaHawker said:


> Can villagers give you unorderables?



Like as rewards for favors? I doubt it. The only items that they can feasibly give as rewards that are unorderable, that I can think of off the top of my head, are the Sprinkler and the Lawn Mower, two weird items that can be bought in the Nooklings' shop regularly and yet are unorderable. Since they're "regular" items, I guess that means they can theoretically show up as a random reward for favors. I mean, most unorderables are special/event-based, so I'm not even sure what unorderables you're thinking of?

If the item is in their house, you can definitely get it if they're feeling generous. I got Cally to give me a Clamshell Music Box that was part of her home originally.

Sorry if I'm not understanding your question correctly!


----------



## Straw hat

I've been planting bushes in my town, but only a few had "flowers" on them. *What are the odds of flowers growing up on bushes?*


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Straw hat said:


> I've been planting bushes in my town, but only a few had "flowers" on them. *What are the odds of flowers growing up on bushes?*



It's not based on odds! It's based on the seasons! Each bush has specific times when they will bloom, and only one type of each bush is in full-bloom at a given point. Here's a handy-dandy list.


----------



## nammie

IndiaHawker said:


> Can villagers give you unorderables?
> 
> ettienne - good idea, thanks! Didn't realise fashion checks on alternate characters counted towards the four! Do you know if it still counts if you delete the character afterwards?



Not sure if they can straight out give them to you, but it's probably exceedingly rare.
I did one time deliver a present to Alice waaaay back when I started the game, and the present turned out to be a cabana screen, which is an island exclusive. She later let me buy it for like 1000 bells or something.

This is the only time villagers ever dealt with exclusives though, and I've played for like almost a year since then.


----------



## Ropera

I was just talking to Marshal and he told me that Groucho is thinking about moving.Do I wait for him to ping me when he wakes up like when a villager tells you themselves that there moving or is there another way to make him stop from moving?


----------



## Campy

Ropera said:


> I was just talking to Marshal and he told me that Groucho is thinking about moving.Do I wait for him to ping me when he wakes up like when a villager tells you themselves that there moving or is there another way to make him stop from moving?


If you want to stop a villager from moving, you have to let them ping you so you can stop them. There's no other way. If he doesn't ping you right away when he wakes up (for example, because another villager just pinged you), your best bet is to save and quit, start up your game again and walk straight to him. He should ping you then.


----------



## davidxrawr

Can you buy DLC items?


----------



## Ropera

Campy said:


> If you want to stop a villager from moving, you have to let them ping you so you can stop them. There's no other way. If he doesn't ping you right away when he wakes up (for example, because another villager just pinged you), your best bet is to save and quit, start up your game again and walk straight to him. He should ping you then.


Thank you for the information,it worked I was able to I stop him from moving.


----------



## Campy

davidxrawr said:


> Can you buy DLC items?


Do you mean if they're re-orderable through the catalog? Some are, and some aren't. Here is a list of re-orderable DLC, though I should mention I'm not sure if it's entirely up to date!



Ropera said:


> Thank you for the information,it worked I was able to I stop him from moving.


No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## fowo

Will bells only fall from normal tress, not (empty) fruit trees? I'm asking because I've planted so many peach trees that I can't tell which is which anymore. xD

Also, is it normal for the camp site to stay empty? I've never had a camper yet although I only have nine villagers (and Kid Cat is moving on Sunday, finally!!) and have had the camp site for a few days now...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

fowo said:


> Will bells only fall from normal tress, not (empty) fruit trees? I'm asking because I've planted so many peach trees that I can't tell which is which anymore. xD
> 
> Also, is it normal for the camp site to stay empty? I've never had a camper yet although I only have nine villagers (and Kid Cat is moving on Sunday, finally!!) and have had the camp site for a few days now...



Bells only fall from non-fruit trees. They don't fall from empty fruit trees. They can fall from both the regular oak trees and pine trees. This also applies to furniture/bees, but I believe that bugs like the Spider and Bagworm can fall from all kinds of trees (barring palm trees). You'll be able to tell in the summer time which trees are which, because I believe that the leaves of fruit trees turn darker, but I'm not sure when this change occurs exactly. Here's a picture for reference (not my picture).

It's completely normal for the campsite to stay empty! You can get campers at any time (even when you have 10 villagers). The average is about 1 a week/every two weeks, but you can easily go several weeks without seeing one. However, I believe that the day after you build the campsite, you're guaranteed to get a camper (as long as it isn't a holiday; campers can't appear on some holidays), so if you've just recently built it, I think you should have gotten at least one by now? I've heard that campers are more likely to appear on Sundays, but I don't think there's any evidence for that. If you want to get some campers, you can try campsite resetting, but that's super boring and dull.


----------



## fowo

Thank you! Good to know that the leaves will change in color eventually, I started to worry that I need t ocut down my fruit trees to know which is which... 

Not having a camper is weird but I guess I'll just wait a littlelonger. Someone's bound to show up, and I guess I might still get a new villager soon. Thank you for the quick answer! :3


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

fowo said:


> Thank you! Good to know that the leaves will change in color eventually, I started to worry that I need t ocut down my fruit trees to know which is which...
> 
> Not having a camper is weird but I guess I'll just wait a littlelonger. Someone's bound to show up, and I guess I might still get a new villager soon. Thank you for the quick answer! :3



No worries! Keep in mind that the color change is only for the summer, though. So figure out what's what then, and organize your trees so that you won't have to worry about it later.


----------



## Ettienne

IndiaHawker said:


> Can villagers give you unorderables?
> 
> ettienne - good idea, thanks! Didn't realise fashion checks on alternate characters counted towards the four! Do you know if it still counts if you delete the character afterwards?



Let me rephrase, I think I messed that up.
It counts, but only if you need a different theme. Example: Mayor was given modern and you don't have any clothes of that theme. Go to a different character and she'll give them a different theme, but you can only pass with a character a day.

I was going to explain, but was busy and failed to remember. You'll want to pass a check, TT forward to the next day then TT back to the day she was there to get another check. Sorry for the confusion. >.<


----------



## IndiaHawker

I recently had a random tenth move in - does this mean it was definitely a void villager, or do you automatically get a tenth neighbour when you hit perfect town status? And if someone then moves out and puts you back down to nine, will another villager automatically move in, or will i stay at nine unless i get another void villager/ask someone to move in?

also, completely unrelated, but is it true that Nook's Homes expands to include something on the second floor? If so, what does it sell? I'm sure i read something about it a while ago but haven't really seen much on it.. Just curious as to why there's windows upstairs if there's not going to be anything there!

Sorry for so many questions, i hope this all made sense!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

IndiaHawker said:


> I recently had a random tenth move in - does this mean it was definitely a void villager, or do you automatically get a tenth neighbour when you hit perfect town status? And if someone then moves out and puts you back down to nine, will another villager automatically move in, or will i stay at nine unless i get another void villager/ask someone to move in?
> 
> also, completely unrelated, but is it true that Nook's Homes expands to include something on the second floor? If so, what does it sell? I'm sure i read something about it a while ago but haven't really seen much on it.. Just curious as to why there's windows upstairs if there's not going to be anything there!
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, i hope this all made sense!



You don't get 10th villagers at random as far as I know. It's either from the void (StreetPass or just WiFi-ing with someone), the campsite, or adoption. As a result, if someone moves out, you won't get another random villager. I've heard some people say that got a random 10th villager, but it's likely that they just got it through Wi-Fi and didn't notice. If you go talk to the villager after the house is built, they should say what town they came from, and that'll confirm that they're not just a randomly generated villager.

Nook's Homes doesn't expand. Only the Nooklings' store gets new floors once they have their final expansion. The only changes that are made at Nook's Homes are when you pay off all your loans and get theme challenges with Lyle. The windows are just an added touch. Maybe Tom Nook lives up there with Timmy and Tommy? Who knows!


----------



## IndiaHawker

Okay, thanks so much for your help! My tenth villager probably came from WiFi, i was under the impression that once a tenth villager moved in the town would stay at either ten or nine, glad I'm wrong though!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

IndiaHawker said:


> Okay, thanks so much for your help! My tenth villager probably came from WiFi, i was under the impression that once a tenth villager moved in the town would stay at either ten or nine, glad I'm wrong though!



No worries! Yeah, everything goes on as normal once a 10th villager moves in; you can still have villagers moving out. If someone moves, you'll stay at 9 for a while, but you can also drop down to 8. Once you drop down to 8, you start getting randomized villagers, but if you don't let anyone else move out, you can stay at 9 if you want as long as you avoid all Wi-Fi villagers/campers.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Ettienne - ah okay, i see what you mean! Still a good idea though, thanks!


----------



## doctor creeper

Can you only tan during the summer, or can you idle on the island and tan that way all year?


----------



## Clara Oswald

You tan in the summer and on the island all year round from 10am - 5pm ( I think)


----------



## davidxrawr

How much higher is the zen castle compared to the mansion (default)? I was hoping to put a zen garden & bell behind it =]


----------



## Ras

Ettienne said:


> I was going to explain, but was busy and failed to remember. You'll want to pass a check, TT forward to the next day then TT back to the day she was there to get another check. Sorry for the confusion. >.<



Whoever you're giving that information to needs to understand that it's a very risky thing to do. Check your villagers on each new day you travel to or you will lose somebody.


----------



## Clara Oswald

davidxrawr said:


> How much higher is the zen castle compared to the mansion (default)? I was hoping to put a zen garden & bell behind it =]


If you stand at the door the zen castle just goes off screen, if you stand in the door of the mansion it's one or two centimetres below ( on a normal 3ds) i hope that's what you meant


----------



## IndiaHawker

Do sheep change their scarves?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

IndiaHawker said:


> Do sheep change their scarves?



They can! Vesta normally wears a Fall Plaid Shirt, but you can see she is wearing a Chain-Gang pattern here:


----------



## vodkasmizmar

OOPS DOUBLE POST


----------



## doctor creeper

Merry told me that Whitney's planning on moving, but Whitney won't ping me and just talks to me like normal. I like her and I don't want her to go yet. What do I do?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

doctor creeper said:


> Merry told me that Whitney's planning on moving, but Whitney won't ping me and just talks to me like normal. I like her and I don't want her to go yet. What do I do?



Save and quit, then walk past her. She should ping you there.


----------



## doctor creeper

SonatinaGena said:


> Save and quit, then walk past her. She should ping you there.


It worked and she's staying!  Thank you!


----------



## nammie

just curious, do campers show up in dream addresses? O:


----------



## Ras

No, they don't.  Neither do snowmen and most special things like that.  The meteor shower and auroras do show up.


----------



## Wildroses

I was looking at the fish currently around that I don't have, and one of them is the catfish which is in the 'river pond'. What is that? The area near the waterfall or the roundish area where the river turns a corner?


----------



## P.K.

Wildroses said:


> I was looking at the fish currently around that I don't have, and one of them is the catfish which is in the 'river pond'. What is that? The area near the waterfall or the roundish area where the river turns a corner?



That part of the river where it turns really wide/round. The one near the waterfall that goes into the ocean.


----------



## Ras

It doesn't have to be by either waterfall.  Only one of mine is.


----------



## bwilkes

I've had multiple streetpasses, but I have never received any items :c does it have to be the same person multiple times or what?


----------



## Xanarcah

bwilkes said:


> I've had multiple streetpasses, but I have never received any items :c does it have to be the same person multiple times or what?



Yep, needs to be the same person. I think you start recieving items after the 2nd time you streetpass them.


----------



## duhkee

Hi, I'm new here and half-new to the game (played WW a lot before and owned NL since September, but I haven't played since Halloween.. Anywho! Three questions.
1. The balloons (regular, with just one balloon), is there only furniture from the balloon series in it or do they come with other stuff as well?
2. When a villager moves in to your town, do they care about trees or bushes or will they crush that as well? (i know they don't care about paths or flowers)
3. I've noticed many people have more than one town, do you play on several devices or how is that possible? =)

Thanks!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

duhkee said:


> 1. The balloons (regular, with just one balloon), is there only furniture from the balloon series in it or do they come with other stuff as well?
> 2. When a villager moves in to your town, do they care about trees or bushes or will they crush that as well? (i know they don't care about paths or flowers)
> 3. I've noticed many people have more than one town, do you play on several devices or how is that possible? =)



1. You're talking about the balloon presents, right? Unfortunately, they only have the Balloon Series. I also played WW a lot and was disappointed to discover that they didn't hold random furniture. 

2. Villagers can destroy trees/bushes when they move in. The only thing they can't destroy is PWPs, so some people use those (and alternate characters' houses) to try and block off areas from a plot.

3. You can have more than one town in a few different ways. Some people have a cartridge copy and a digital copy. Or you can have multiple cartridge copies. For this, you only need one 3DS. You can have as many cartridge copies for one 3DS as you want, plus one digital copy (you can only have one digital copy per system). The only thing is that if you have one 3DS, you can't transfer anything between the towns without help from someone else. Some people do have multiple systems, which also means that you can have multiple digital copies (alongside cartridge copies, but you can always have as many of those as you want). Here, you can transfer stuff between the towns by yourself. Hope that made sense! Sorry if it didn't!


----------



## duhkee

SonatinaGena said:


> 1. You're talking about the balloon presents, right? Unfortunately, they only have the Balloon Series. I also played WW a lot and was disappointed to discover that they didn't hold random furniture.
> 
> 2. Villagers can destroy trees/bushes when they move in. The only thing they can't destroy is PWPs, so some people use those (and alternate characters' houses) to try and block off areas from a plot.
> 
> 3. You can have more than one town in a few different ways. Some people have a cartridge copy and a digital copy. Or you can have multiple cartridge copies. For this, you only need one 3DS. You can have as many cartridge copies for one 3DS as you want, plus one digital copy (you can only have one digital copy per system). The only thing is that if you have one 3DS, you can't transfer anything between the towns without help from someone else. Some people do have multiple systems, which also means that you can have multiple digital copies (alongside cartridge copies, but you can always have as many of those as you want). Here, you can transfer stuff between the towns by yourself. Hope that made sense! Sorry if it didn't!


Oh, thank you for your response. And yes, it made sense, all of it =)

It's good to know about the balloons though, makes them less must-have'ish, but sad since i wanted it like WW as you said.
The house placing isn't a big problem at the moment, but I will get there later, so it's good to know that PWPs can make a difference.. *starting to plot how to build my town*

Thank you for the answers! =)


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

duhkee said:


> Oh, thank you for your response. And yes, it made sense, all of it =)
> 
> It's good to know about the balloons though, makes them less must-have'ish, but sad since i wanted it like WW as you said.
> The house placing isn't a big problem at the moment, but I will get there later, so it's good to know that PWPs can make a difference.. *starting to plot how to build my town*
> 
> Thank you for the answers! =)



No worries! Just keep in mind though that if you want the badge for popping balloons, you may want to continue shooting them down, especially the bundles with two or three balloons. Easter is an excellent day for getting those badges since balloon presents delivering eggs show up very frequently. I got my Gold badge on that day and I'm so thankful that I no longer have to shoot down balloons with that furniture series, haha.


----------



## fowo

SonatinaGena said:


> 1. You're talking about the balloon presents, right? Unfortunately, they only have the Balloon Series. I also played WW a lot and was disappointed to discover that they didn't hold random furniture.



Oh man, for real? What a bummer! But I thought that can't be a coincidence... 


Siiigh. I had Gwen in my camping site yesterday and she wanted to move in. I thought, why not. But today there's no new spot reserved for her, and then I found Gulliver on the beach but he just vanished after I went to the island. What's going on? xD;


----------



## Xanarcah

fowo said:


> Siiigh. I had Gwen in my camping site yesterday and she wanted to move in. I thought, why not. But today there's no new spot reserved for her, and then I found Gulliver on the beach but he just vanished after I went to the island. What's going on? xD;



Campers usually take 2 days to put a plot down in a town. She'll probably show up tomorrow. 

Not sure about Gulliver. Did you wake him up? He may be wandering around on your beach somewhere.


----------



## fowo

Good to know about Gwen. I hope she shows up. <3

And nevermind about Gulliver. I read about him in the AC wiki and I guess he vanishes after answering his questions and I'll get my letter later. Thanks anyways! :3


----------



## SleepyVillage

I'm making a new town and I can't decide on a name for my male mayor. Should I go with, Noc (as in nocturnal, pronounced like "knock"), Wander or Vigil ?
The town is going to have the night owl ordinance so I want to go with night-ish names


----------



## Reserved

What is the fastest way to get villagers to move?


----------



## dreamysnowx

Reserved said:


> What is the fastest way to get villagers to move?



there is no confirmed "faster ways". All ways take time. :}
but here's a guide that I made that has worked efficiently for most people that tried! you can give it a go!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...uide-to-Time-Travelling-out-Villagers-&#9825;


----------



## Reserved

dreamysnowx said:


> there is no confirmed "faster ways". All ways take time. :}
> but here's a guide that I made that has worked efficiently for most people that tried! you can give it a go!
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...uide-to-Time-Travelling-out-Villagers-&#9825;


many thanks <3


----------



## Clara Oswald

Does in game luck affect the chance of getting a PWP request?


----------



## Ettienne

SleepyVillage said:


> I'm making a new town and I can't decide on a name for my male mayor. Should I go with, Noc (as in nocturnal, pronounced like "knock"), Wander or Vigil ?
> The town is going to have the night owl ordinance so I want to go with night-ish names



Of those three, I like Noc the best.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elliek said:


> Does in game luck affect the chance of getting a PWP request?



No. You may have three types of luck: Money luck, Item luck, and Luck luck affecting the amount of money you find, the number of items you find, and the rarity of items you find respectively. Luck doesn't affect PWP requests at all.


----------



## Sumia

As we're talking about PWP request, I have a question ; Once you get a PWP request a day, do you have to wait another day to get a new request, or can you get multiple requests a same day ?


----------



## nammie

Sumia said:


> As we're talking about PWP request, I have a question ; Once you get a PWP request a day, do you have to wait another day to get a new request, or can you get multiple requests a same day ?



apparently it's possible to get more than one request a day, but personally it's never happened to me and I'm pretty sure it's fairly rare for this to occur


----------



## Sumia

nammie said:


> apparently it's possible to get more than one request a day, but personally it's never happened to me and I'm pretty sure it's fairly rare for this to occur




Ah, ok then, thanks nammie ~


----------



## nammie

when you visit a villager's house, at the end when they ask you like... "how did you like it?" or something along those lines, what happens if you tell them it was terrible (basically the worst option)? Do they just get sad or...?


----------



## mogyay

i've never tried it but apparently nothing detrimental, in fact depending on the personality type it can go quite well (cranky personalities for example usually seem to love it when you insult their house haha) and they'll thank you for telling the truth. you still get a present the next day also as far as i'm aware.

whether this effects the friendship with the villager i'm not sure, but i don't think so!


----------



## Cou

Does anyone know how to get KK Slider's picture?

I've been searching for a while and all I found are uhm, some really complicated steps and aren't even sure :[


----------



## effluo

Cou said:


> Does anyone know how to get KK Slider's picture?
> 
> I've been searching for a while and all I found are uhm, some really complicated steps and aren't even sure :[



You get it after attending 20 Saturday concerts. Should arrive in a letter. ^_^


----------



## Libra

So, I've read somewhere that if someone visits your Dream Town and they speak to a villager, that said villager will mention this to you.

My question is when they do this (*). I'm assuming you need to connect to the Internet for that, but is it just turning on your Wi-Fi? Or do you need to go the Dream Suite or something?

Thanks! <3

(*) What I mean is; what triggers this? I'm assuming that as long as you don't connect to the Internet, the information that someone visited your Dream Town will not be 'available' in your game, if that makes sense.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Libra said:


> So, I've read somewhere that if someone visits your Dream Town and they speak to a villager, that said villager will mention this to you.
> 
> My question is when they do this. I'm assuming you need to connect to the Internet for that, but is it just turning on your Wi-Fi? Or do you need to go the Dream Suite or something?
> 
> Thanks! <3



Don't have to. If someone talk to your villager via dream suite your villager will mention they meet xxx in dream and hopefully to know them in real blah blah. Doesn't have to go on wifi or anything =D


----------



## Libra

sn0wxyuki said:


> Don't have to. If someone talk to your villager via dream suite your villager will mention they meet xxx in dream and hopefully to know them in real blah blah. Doesn't have to go on wifi or anything =D



But won't that only happen _after_ you have somehow connected to the Internet? If I don't do that, then how can my game 'know' I had a visitor?


----------



## xx.abi.xx

I've had a few flowers pop up in my village, and there's only one of each. I mean, I have tons of roses and tulips, etc but only 1 carnation, and only 1 jacobs ladder. How can I encourage more of those to grow?


----------



## mogyay

xx.abi.xx said:


> I've had a few flowers pop up in my village, and there's only one of each. I mean, I have tons of roses and tulips, etc but only 1 carnation, and only 1 jacobs ladder. How can I encourage more of those to grow?



jacob's ladder require a perfect town, once you obtain this they just pop up randomly. as for carnations you only get the one via mother and father's day so you would have to breed them two to obtain any others, so you're best just buying a couple from someone and then breeding them from there~ carnations will never randomly appear in your town (no hybrid will unless they have been bred from two 'normal' flowers 



Libra said:


> But won't that only happen _after_ you have somehow connected to the Internet? If I don't do that, then how can my game 'know' I had a visitor?



well you have to connect to the internet to visit dreams so that's how they collect the information, unless i'm not understanding the question  a villager will maybe talk about someone that they've met in a dream after they've dreamed about your town but that requires the other person to have connected to wifi to dream of your town

edit: ooooh i get your question now, i'm not sure actually! i think you must have to have turned on your wifi at least once, yes. for me though, my villagers did not bring up that conversation much, they talked about someone that must have visited a while ago so you might have to talk to them for a while before they mention it.


----------



## fowo

Explain rain to me, please? I had it raining for the first time in my game this week and I read somewhere that when it rains, you don't have to water your flowers. Seems logical to me, so I didn't. But a great deal of my flowers were wilted the next day anyway. Why is this? Will flowers sometimes wilt no matter what you do, or doesn't rain help after all?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

fowo said:


> Explain rain to me, please? I had it raining for the first time in my game this week and I read somewhere that when it rains, you don't have to water your flowers. Seems logical to me, so I didn't. But a great deal of my flowers were wilted the next day anyway. Why is this? Will flowers sometimes wilt no matter what you do, or doesn't rain help after all?



Rain (and snow) should water your flowers for a day. Are you sure that you saved after/during the rain shower? Also, did you plant those flowers after the rain? I'm not sure if planting flowers after the rain matters or not; I feel like it shouldn't if the rain mechanics works the same as the watering can mechanics, but I'm honestly not sure what else would cause your problems.

Those are the only reasons I can think of why you saw wilted flowers the next day. Maybe it's just because I'm tired, but I can't think of any reason why your flowers wilted the day after it rained. Sorry I can't be of any more help. Maybe someone else can think of something?


----------



## Campy

fowo said:


> Explain rain to me, please? I had it raining for the first time in my game this week and I read somewhere that when it rains, you don't have to water your flowers. Seems logical to me, so I didn't. But a great deal of my flowers were wilted the next day anyway. Why is this? Will flowers sometimes wilt no matter what you do, or doesn't rain help after all?


I've both read and experienced that rain doesn't water flowers in this game. It apparently just helps regrow your grass. Here is a thread discussing the same problem.

Kind of sucks. Would have made much more sense if rain did water flowers, and I'm pretty sure it did that in previous games.


----------



## fowo

I think I must have saved because I do that fairly regularly (to reset pings and because I get stung by every. single. bee! jeez xD), but maybe I did move the flowers around while gardening, I'm not sure... I don't remember what I did exactly, I wasn't paying attention since I thought the rain would take care of it for me. Anyway, thanks for the help. 

ETA: Ah, thank you so much for the link. Well, seems like I need to think about the beautiful town thing... xD


----------



## Campy

Edit: Reading a bit more about it, it seems the rain waters _some_ flowers, but not all.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Campy said:


> I've both read and experienced that rain doesn't water flowers in this game. It apparently just helps regrow your grass. Here is a thread discussing the same problem.
> 
> Kind of sucks. Would have made much more sense if rain did water flowers, and I'm pretty sure it did that in previous games.



... wait... huh?

I've personally never had an issue with the rain/snow watering all my flowers. Flowers that are wilted on the day it rains are fine the next day, and all flowers the following day are nice and healthy. I realize that it doesn't make the flowers sparkle, but I've honestly never had flowers die on me so I never questioned it. Rain has also made flowers that I don't want to breed together create hybrids (even though I personally watered flowers I did want to breed with my watering can), so rain clearly does something, at least in my experience. Incidentally I feel like the rain does nothing for my grass but whatever.

That's just... what? I'm so confused. I didn't realize that rain not watering flowers was a thing. I might try and experiment some.


----------



## radical6

ok so i wonder if this would be possible
lets say i have a villager in boxes. i tt them out, and i streetpass someone. then i go back to the day they were in boxes, im wondering would it still be possible to give that villager away? i know you can tt at least one day back to a villagers moving date. i almost tt'd too far and ankha moved out but i went back a day and she was still there in boxes so yeah


----------



## Sumia

tsundere said:


> ok so i wonder if this would be possible
> lets say i have a villager in boxes. i tt them out, and i streetpass someone. then i go back to the day they were in boxes, im wondering would it still be possible to give that villager away? i know you can tt at least one day back to a villagers moving date. i almost tt'd too far and ankha moved out but i went back a day and she was still there in boxes so yeah



I had something similar with Beau if I get it right, but it didn't work for me. A person invited him but I still could access his house after  that and he was still walking around. When i tt forward, he wasn't there anymore and he never showed up in the other person's town. And I had that similar thing with my villager who wasn't there anymore but the day he was in boxes. But I had messed up at this time probably with this trick >>


----------



## R3i

R3i said:


> i read if u drop items on the dock or drop items on the dock and jump in the water right after droping the game glitches


no one answered
edit add: does the fire pit burn all the time or only at night?


----------



## IndiaHawker

Is there a reason that i can't seem to find any lilies on tours? Thanks!


----------



## sn0wxyuki

IndiaHawker said:


> Is there a reason that i can't seem to find any lilies on tours? Thanks!



O.O they have and will. Just look carefully on every nook and corner, probably 1 or more. Or else go for another tour I am sure it has =D otherwise I suggest Club Tortimer~Just go to the island, grab flowers you want and run!xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



R3i said:


> no one answered
> edit add: does the fire pit burn all the time or only at night?



Burn all time dear~~

And for your first question, I don't think you can drop anything on the dock.


----------



## mogyay

IndiaHawker said:


> Is there a reason that i can't seem to find any lilies on tours? Thanks!



They don't appear on that many, they are in a couple though. The flower one for example, just make sure to have them in your pockets when the timer runs out.


Question: will a camper EVER appear the next day? Thank you!


----------



## davidxrawr

Is there a island tour where I can catch and keep cicadas?


----------



## Campy

mogyay said:


> Question: will a camper EVER appear the next day? Thank you!


Almost 100% sure they don't! They need a day to pack their stuff, then move in the day after. In my experience, it's _always_ been two days. For people who TT I've heard it can take longer, but never just one day.



davidxrawr said:


> Is there a island tour where I can catch and keep cicadas?


You can't keep any of the bugs from island tours. Only from the island itself.


----------



## Ras

Campy said:


> You can't keep any of the bugs from island tours. Only from the island itself.



You can keep insects and fish from non-insect or fish tours.  Scavenger, Fossil, and Balloon tours are good for catching out-of-season fish and insects.  But, as far as I know, there is no way to catch and keep cicadas, and I've looked and tried a lot.


----------



## Campy

Ras said:


> You can keep insects and fish from non-insect or fish tours.  Scavenger, Fossil, and Balloon tours are good for catching out-of-season fish and insects.  But, as far as I know, there is no way to catch and keep cicadas, and I've looked and tried a lot.


Oh my, thanks for correcting me!


----------



## Ras

I hope it helps if you are missing some of the summer fish/bugs!


----------



## Campy

Say, you wi-fi with someone and there's a chance you'll get one of their voided villagers. Can you prevent them from moving in by turning off your wifi after you're done playing with them, and keeping it off until you either adopt a villager from someone or invite someone from the campsite?


----------



## Ras

The only way that would work would be if you switched off the wifi as it was saving and got the Resetti screen, meaning nothing you did in their village (or they in yours) happened as far as the game is concerned.  But, there wouldn't be much point in doing that wifi session.  If you were doing anything that needed to be saved, you will run the risk of getting a voided villager, because that information is saved along with everything else.  

The best thing to do would be to check your village the next day with a new character before loading as mayor and look around to see if there is a new plot.  If there is and you don't want it, you'll need to stay on the previous day and find a villager you want to adopt to override the wifi villager.  If there's not a plot, you're probably safe, but you might want to check with a new character for several days.


----------



## Campy

Makes sense! Thank you for answering.


----------



## fowo

And today in noob questions 101: I'm tripping a lot today. I don't think I've ever before. Why is that? I find it adorable, but I'm trying to create dirt paths and getting up again takes so much time! xD


----------



## Melyora

fowo said:


> And today in noob questions 101: I'm tripping a lot today. I don't think I've ever before. Why is that? I find it adorable, but I'm trying to create dirt paths and getting up again takes so much time! xD



Ohmygosh I had that recently as well. I have never ever tripped before, and a few days ago I did it whole day long. The only reasoning I could think of was a bad-fortune day, but I hadn't seen Katrina, or it had been raining a lot recently so it got slippery? I thought I heard one of my villagers mentioning it once that the rain makes everything slippery and you trip, but I don't know if it's just talk or something that can happen.

Would also like to know the answer to this one! =D


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

fowo said:


> And today in noob questions 101: I'm tripping a lot today. I don't think I've ever before. Why is that? I find it adorable, but I'm trying to create dirt paths and getting up again takes so much time! xD



You're having a bad luck day! The concept of "luck" is a mechanic in the series, where each day, you can have either good, neutral or bad luck. There are also different types of luck, including Money, Friendship, Love, Item, and Physical. For example, if you have good Money Luck for the day, villagers will offer to pay more money for items you sell to them, while the opposite will happen if you have bad luck. In this case, you have bad Physical Luck. Here's a rundown of the different types.

There's a few ways to increase your luck. If you need a quick fix, if you talk to Katrina (or use the Lovely Phone), she'll tell you a clothing item you can wear to either make a bad luck day into a neutral luck day, or make a neutral luck day into a good luck day. She'll tell you what kind of luck you're having for the day as well (she'll either say something about a great happiness or a great disaster). There are also clothing items that guarantee better luck every day (Four Leaf Clover, Tingle Hat, Celebration Hat), and you can also set up furniture items according to a Feng Shui guide.


----------



## fowo

Thank you for the quick answer! Since I don't have Katrina in my town yet (so far she's only shown up once) and no lucky items, I guess I'll just keep on tripping the day away, haha.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

fowo said:


> Thank you for the quick answer! Since I don't have Katrina in my town yet (so far she's only shown up once) and no lucky items, I guess I'll just keep on tripping the day away, haha.



Haha, no worries! If you want, you can visit my Katrina in the Fortune Shop. Although no guarantees that you'll have the item you need. I'm afraid that I don't have any of the three lucky items in my storage, so I can't help you there. Sorry!

Also I forgot to mention, the King Tut Mask gives you bad luck as well. Wearing it makes you trip, etc. Also, if you trip while carrying coffee, your coffee will spill, and if you're carrying a balloon, you'll let go of the balloon and it will fly away. Your physical bad luck should go away tomorrow, though, so you might have better luck with your dirt paths tomorrow, haha.


----------



## Libra

mogyay said:


> ooooh i get your question now, i'm not sure actually! i think you must have to have turned on your wifi at least once, yes. for me though, my villagers did not bring up that conversation much, they talked about someone that must have visited a while ago so you might have to talk to them for a while before they mention it.



That's what I thought. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Louis

Campy said:


> Say, you wi-fi with someone and there's a chance you'll get one of their voided villagers. Can you prevent them from moving in by turning off your wifi after you're done playing with them, and keeping it off until you either adopt a villager from someone or invite someone from the campsite?



I accidentally got Molly from a friend of mine.

I ain't even mad.


----------



## Sir.Sims

Question about villager A.I.: 
When you're wandering around your town (not entering another (loading) zone) and let's say you have an appointment with another villager to meet them at their house or it's time for them to go to bed: do they actually ENTER their house *actively*  (opening their door & entering at the appropriate time). Or is it *only * possible for them to teleport there... so YOU have to enter a loading zone, return immediately and then they are "suddenly at home"?


----------



## Kairii

I had a question regarding villagers and designs.
I was pondering putting some designs in my Able Sister's shop. I was just wondering if it matters what kind of design or will a villager wear the design as a shirt regardless? Like, if my goal is for them to wear the design, does it always have to be a tank? Or can it be a sweater, a dress, a t-shirt, etc.?


----------



## effluo

Sir.Sims said:


> Question about villager A.I.:
> When you're wandering around your town (not entering another (loading) zone) and let's say you have an appointment with another villager to meet them at their house or it's time for them to go to bed: do they actually ENTER their house *actively*  (opening their door & entering at the appropriate time). Or is it *only * possible for them to teleport there... so YOU have to enter a loading zone, return immediately and then they are "suddenly at home"?



I've never seen a villager just entering their house just to go home. Only time has been when they have invited me over then and there. Pretty sure they teleport their like you mentioned. Certain things just don't happen on screen it seems. Like the mail won't be delivered if you stand there waiting for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairii said:


> I had a question regarding villagers and designs.
> I was pondering putting some designs in my Able Sister's shop. I was just wondering if it matters what kind of design or will a villager wear the design as a shirt regardless? Like, if my goal is for them to wear the design, does it always have to be a tank? Or can it be a sweater, a dress, a t-shirt, etc.?



Villagers only wear tanks. So even if you sent them a sweater they would be all tough guy and cut the sleeves off. 
Except the sheep who will make the design into a scarf.


----------



## Sir.Sims

effluo said:


> I've never seen a villager just entering their house just to go home. Only time has been when they have invited me over then and there. Pretty sure they teleport their like you mentioned. Certain things just don't happen on screen it seems. Like the mail won't be delivered if you stand there waiting for it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



That's what I kinda figured... Thanks for giving this explanation!

PS: The funny thing is that I actually recall seeing a villager just enter his house (1 month ago or so - no instant invitation), but now I'm not really sure if it was just a dream or something... cause I've never seen it again. =)


----------



## Ras

HTML:
	



Not a dream. They will enter their houses, though I don't think they will when they have an appointment with you.  But, if it's their bed time and they are near their homes, loiter around and you will see them work their way to their doors and go inside. It's kind of fun to see.

Also, I don't think you can ever see them cast out a fishing line. They kind of hang around the shore until you walk off the screen. Then when you go back, they're fishing!


----------



## lumineerin

Sir.Sims said:


> Question about villager A.I.:
> When you're wandering around your town (not entering another (loading) zone) and let's say you have an appointment with another villager to meet them at their house or it's time for them to go to bed: do they actually ENTER their house *actively*  (opening their door & entering at the appropriate time). Or is it *only * possible for them to teleport there... so YOU have to enter a loading zone, return immediately and then they are "suddenly at home"?



I believe you have to enter a loading zone! One time, when I was supposed to meet Marshal in his house, I waited at the front of his house for about ten minutes, but he never went into it. Then, I went into a loading zone, came back outside, then found Marshal inside his house. So, to answer your question, you must go into a loading zone so your villager can teleport!


----------



## Sir.Sims

Alright! *Thanks both of you for your responses!* I find it indeed really interesting to learn more about the artificial intelligence in this game. It seems to be good, bot improvable for future games.
(I mean: I've already experienced some weird/surprising stuff... like a snooty villager in my town just suddenly clapping out of the blue, while I was entering her house etc...)


----------



## milktea

wuhh quick question, there's this item in acnl i want but i dont know its name @-@

it's the display case full of cakes and sweets???


----------



## gnoixaim

milktea said:


> wuhh quick question, there's this item in acnl i want but i dont know its name @-@
> 
> it's the display case full of cakes and sweets???



Dessert case


----------



## davidxrawr

So here is my current dilemma.
Im  on day 3 of campsite resetting and I got no one yet.
I currently have 9 villagers and one of them is moving in a few days.
There is a chance I'll probably have 8 villagers this weekend.
In that case, will my 9th villager make a new plot or come through the campsite?


----------



## Xanarcah

davidxrawr said:


> So here is my current dilemma.
> Im  on day 3 of campsite resetting and I got no one yet.
> I currently have 9 villagers and one of them is moving in a few days.
> There is a chance I'll probably have 8 villagers this weekend.
> In that case, will my 9th villager make a new plot or come through the campsite?



The 9th villager move-in will be a plot unless you find and invite someone from the campsite (or invite someone from another town or get a wifi move-in, etc). The campsite and 9th villager move-in are not strictly related. 

After the 9th villager is in boxes, the day afterwards their house is gone. This is usually thought of as Day 0. Days 1-6 that follow have a low chance of a new plot in town. Day 7 has a near 100% chance of getting a new plot. 

The campsite works independently of the 7 Day mechanic.


----------



## kasane

So I know that if you lose a villager, you can 'cycle' 16 villagers afterwards in order to be able to attempt to get the lost villager back. 

They start to appear in your Main Street, but when do they start to actually appear? 

And when does it count to cycle back a villager? As soon as they leave, or when they actually appear in Main Street?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

KitsuneNikki said:


> So I know that if you lose a villager, you can 'cycle' 16 villagers afterwards in order to be able to attempt to get the lost villager back.
> 
> They start to appear in your Main Street, but when do they start to actually appear?
> 
> And when does it count to cycle back a villager? As soon as they leave, or when they actually appear in Main Street?



There's some debate as to when they appear on Main Street. Some say they only appear after X amount of villagers have moved out since them, some say they appear randomly. I do think that they appear after X amount of villagers have moved out since they have because none of my recent move-outs (Flurry, Gayle) have appeared on Main Street yet. I can't tell you for sure how many villagers, though.

The cycle starts as soon as they leave. The next villager to move out after them counts as 1. And so on.


----------



## Libra

Something I'm wondering; if a villager has lived in your town, can they appear in your campsite again?

What I mean is; let's say you have had Fauna in your town and now you've gone through the 16 villager cycle since she left. Is there a chance she'll appear in your campsite one day? Or that a plot would show up for her? Or is inviting her from another town the only way to have her again?


----------



## Maven2379

Ok so here is my question, my son has 3 total characters in his town, each character got a pink carnation on Mother's Day, so he (I) planted them together, the next day two more appeared ...... normal. Today I started up his game (he's aiming for perfect town) and I noticed he had a red carnation and a white carnation! How did this happen? I thought pink and pink made more pink!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Libra said:


> Something I'm wondering; if a villager has lived in your town, can they appear in your campsite again?
> 
> What I mean is; let's say you have had Fauna in your town and now you've gone through the 16 villager cycle since she left. Is there a chance she'll appear in your campsite one day? Or that a plot would show up for her? Or is inviting her from another town the only way to have her again?



I'm pretty sure that she should be able to appear again. I can't imagine why she wouldn't; the entire point of the 16 villager cycle is to essentially remove Fauna from the game's recent memory. But I can't say that with 100% certainty. I've heard that some people have had trouble getting villagers to show up in their campsite/as a random plot if they've lived in the town before, but it's hard enough just to find one villager by random chance, so I'm not sure that they're necessarily right. If you can, I'd honestly try to find her in another town since that seems like the easier way to do it. But someone else can weigh in if they have better experience with this sort of thing. Sorry that I can't be of any help!



Maven2379 said:


> Ok so here is my question, my son has 3 total characters in his town, each character got a pink carnation on Mother's Day, so he (I) planted them together, the next day two more appeared ...... normal. Today I started up his game (he's aiming for perfect town) and I noticed he had a red carnation and a white carnation! How did this happen? I thought pink and pink made more pink!



Pink x Pink can make Red! The same thing actually happened to me. Your son (er, or you, haha) just got very lucky with planting them. Here's a guide (scroll to the bottom) that shows the possible combinations in regards to carnation breeding. The chart and accompanying text is a little wonky for some reason and not all the info is correct, but the general idea is the same.


----------



## juneau

Been a while! I haven't played AC in months, so I hope someone can refresh my memory here - I got back in the game today to Isabelle informing me that Kabuki is leaving tomorrow - is it too late to find him a home, or can someone still come and ask him to move to their town?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Nerakil said:


> Been a while! I haven't played AC in months, so I hope someone can refresh my memory here - I got back in the game today to Isabelle informing me that Kabuki is leaving tomorrow - is it too late to find him a home, or can someone still come and ask him to move to their town?



Welcome back! If he's in boxes still (and he should be according to Isabelle), it's the perfect time to find him a new home!

Good luck getting him a new home!


----------



## juneau

Great, thanks for the answer (and the welcome)! c:


----------



## Maven2379

SonatinaGena said:


> Pink x Pink can make Red! The same thing actually happened to me. Your son (er, or you, haha) just got very lucky with planting them. Here's a guide (scroll to the bottom) that shows the possible combinations in regards to carnation breeding. The chart and accompanying text is a little wonky for some reason and not all the info is correct, but the general idea is the same.



Wow! Thanks, I had found a hybrid guide online but it didn't say pink+pink=red! Cool when he gets some more red I'm going to take one!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Maven2379 said:


> Wow! Thanks, I had found a hybrid guide online but it didn't say pink+pink=red! Cool when he gets some more red I'm going to take one!



I never thought of planting carnations before; I'll have to try it!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Anyone know the name of this item on the right of me? I'm looking for it.


----------



## IndiaHawker

If you've invited a villager to move in from another town, are they guaranteed to place their plot the next day? Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chibi.Hoshi - it's a clay furnace!


----------



## Maven2379

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Anyone know the name of this item on the right of me? I'm looking for it.



That fireplace looking thing? That's a "clay furnace"


----------



## luckyj13

lol inr


----------



## lucylulu

Hi guys! Just wondering if there is any way to check how many people have visited your town via train station? I want to know how many more people I need to have visit me before I can upgrade it ;;w;;


----------



## juneau

I believe if you sit at the base of the town tree in your plaza, it will tell you how many visitors you've had. c: You might have to sit through some stuff, like it will tell you the whole history of your town.


----------



## lucylulu

That worked! Thank you


----------



## TerryMartin

So there is no more Fishing Tournys after May until the fall?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

TerryMartin said:


> So there is no more Fishing Tournys after May until the fall?



Correct! If you want anything from the Fishing Tourney set or try your hand and getting all three trophies (for catalog completion), now's your last chance for a while. Next month sees the return of Bug Catching contests.


----------



## Sumia

I have a noob question about move out. At the very very very beginning of the game, when almost each day you get a new villager, you have to pay your 100 000 to get your first little house, and the 100% rating to access pwp. Basically when you start a new town. 
*When villagers start to move out ? *
I have a second town, just started it (well, I just erased it to have a good start actually but nvm). I don't know yet if I'm going to use it first for a temporary cycling thing, but if so, I was wondering if you have to go through 100% approval of all villagers, get your very first payment done or what. I read about the foolproof method, but you have to get a villager in boxes to begin with, and this is why I have this question in mind.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

IndiaHawker said:


> Chibi.Hoshi - it's a clay furnace!





Maven2379 said:


> That fireplace looking thing? That's a "clay furnace"


Thank you!

Ok...this is really creeping me out. Is Gracie Grace's floor meant to look like this during sales? I haven't bought anything today, and no one has come into my town either....this is really creepy.


----------



## Feloreena

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Ok...this is really creeping me out. Is Gracie Grace's floor meant to look like this during sales? I haven't bought anything today, and no one has come into my town today....this is really creepy.



Yeah it is meant to look like that. Don't worry about it!  I have the same.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Feloreena said:


> Yeah it is meant to look like that. Don't worry about it!  I have the same.


Aw man, well good its not a glitch, but bad that I am still looking for Princess Tables lol. Thank you Feloreena!


----------



## IndiaHawker

When does Katrina's luck come into effect? Like when she tells you your lucky item (eg last time mine was 'hat' i think) and you wear it, does your luck increase for the rest of the day, or for the entire next day, or what? When does it happen, and how long for? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Ras

When I used to check my lovely phone, I think the lucky item changed at midnight.  If so, it would be the lucky item from midnight to midnight.  If I'm wrong, then it's 6am to 6am.  Luck is a concern whether or not Katrina is in your town, and there are lucky items every day whether you have a way to know what they are or not.

I think lucky items are based on your astrological sign, because all my mayors are Geminis and they all share the same lucky item from town to town.  So, if you know someone with the same birth month as you, they can tell you your lucky item.


----------



## Xanarcah

Sumia said:


> I have a noob question about move out. At the very very very beginning of the game, when almost each day you get a new villager, you have to pay your 100 000 to get your first little house, and the 100% rating to access pwp. Basically when you start a new town.
> *When villagers start to move out ? *
> I have a second town, just started it (well, I just erased it to have a good start actually but nvm). I don't know yet if I'm going to use it first for a temporary cycling thing, but if so, I was wondering if you have to go through 100% approval of all villagers, get your very first payment done or what. I read about the foolproof method, but you have to get a villager in boxes to begin with, and this is why I have this question in mind.



I think all you have to do is talk to all your villagers until they stop telling you tips for living in town. After that they'll start to move. I read somewhere that the 100% development permit and house and everything is technically optional for villagers to move out.


----------



## Sumia

Xanarcah said:


> I think all you have to do is talk to all your villagers until they stop telling you tips for living in town. After that they'll start to move. I read somewhere that the 100% development permit and house and everything is technically optional for villagers to move out.



Oh, thanks a bunch, I'll try this then -


----------



## davidxrawr

So it appears I accidentally let someone move in :s (my guess through all the street passing, but at least I planned on campsite resetting today so I plot reset that house so it was in an ok place)

I've heard people say that a possible way to get someone to move is to introduce yourself the first day and not talk to them again for a week. Does that work?


----------



## poliwag0

Can you streetpass yourself with 2 games and 1 3DS?


----------



## Naiad

poliwag0 said:


> Can you streetpass yourself with 2 games and 1 3DS?




Nope. There has to be 2 3DS' in order to streetpass.

- - - Post Merge - - -



davidxrawr said:


> So it appears I accidentally let someone move in :s (my guess through all the street passing, but at least I planned on campsite resetting today so I plot reset that house so it was in an ok place)
> 
> I've heard people say that a possible way to get someone to move is to introduce yourself the first day and not talk to them again for a week. Does that work?



I introduce myself the first day, and they usually ping in 2 days time. I think I introduced myself after they unpacked, but I can't remember.


----------



## Xanarcah

Xanarcah said:


> I think all you have to do is talk to all your villagers until they stop telling you tips for living in town. After that they'll start to move. I read somewhere that the 100% development permit and house and everything is technically optional for villagers to move out.





Sumia said:


> Oh, thanks a bunch, I'll try this then -



This is totally the case. : D I checked it out in my newest town, and I've already got villagers asking to leave while Isabelle tells me I should come see her to check my permit status.


----------



## Leopardfire

What would happen in this scenario?

Current Time: 11:30 PM , 5/18
-I TT one day forward, now it's 5/19
-I TT one day back, it's now 5/18 again

Would this affect plot resetting in anyway? I want to start uchi/cranky resetting.


----------



## poliwag0

How big is the campsite?
How big is the cafe?
How big is the police station?
If I plant a bag of bells with a normal shovel, will it become a tree?


----------



## davidxrawr

poliwag0 said:


> How big is the campsite?
> How big is the cafe?
> How big is the police station?
> If I plant a bag of bells with a normal shovel, will it become a tree?


campsite & police station are are 3x3
cafe is 3x5


----------



## juneau

Hey guys, quick question - what is the flooring in this screenshot called? [link]


----------



## Xanarcah

Nerakil said:


> Hey guys, quick question - what is the flooring in this screenshot called? [link]


That's definitely the Jungle Floor:








- - - Post Merge - - -



Leopardfire said:


> What would happen in this scenario?
> 
> Current Time: 11:30 PM , 5/18
> -I TT one day forward, now it's 5/19
> -I TT one day back, it's now 5/18 again
> 
> Would this affect plot resetting in anyway? I want to start uchi/cranky resetting.



Well, it would count as 2 days passing. It sounds like you're talking about resetting for incoming villagers either at the beginning of a new town or with the 7 day method, so it might end up saving someone you don't necessarily want.


----------



## juneau

Thanks!


----------



## IndiaHawker

Is the yellow bit on phoebe's head hair or feathers? Not the spikes on top of her head, i mean the kind of curly bits at the sides? Like from the front it looks more like feathers but from the side it curls round as if it could be either hair or spiky feathers. Ugh i love her so much already my little phoenix friend


----------



## Naiad

IndiaHawker said:


> Is the yellow bit on phoebe's head hair or feathers? Not the spikes on top of her head, i mean the kind of curly bits at the sides? Like from the front it looks more like feathers but from the side it curls round as if it could be either hair or spiky feathers. Ugh i love her so much already my little phoenix friend



Technically, since Phoebe _is_ a bird, they would be feathers. These feathers are just closer to the body.


----------



## mogyay

ok i have 2 big ugly dirt patches (right next to each other to make it a giant one) from new mayors while i was plot resetting, they're  just not recovering i planted flowers on it and watered them each day but as i'm having to walk on it to water them all nothing seems to be happening

should i just leave it to recover on its own?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mogyay said:


> ok i have 2 big ugly dirt patches (right next to each other to make it a giant one) from new mayors while i was plot resetting, they're  just not recovering i planted flowers on it and watered them each day but as i'm having to walk on it to water them all nothing seems to be happening
> 
> should i just leave it to recover on its own?



Honestly, I've never had luck getting grass to grow back by watering it and putting flowers on top since, like you said, you have to walk on it. I'd leave the flowers on there, and then just try to forget about the patches for, like, a month, and leave it to its own devices.


----------



## fowo

On a related note, can grass grow in single patches? I'm still working on my dirt paths (ugh it's taking forever) and I wonder if it would even bother to grow in places like next to PWP or other dirt patches. Like so: 
(PWP) grass (path)

or

(path) grass (path)

Or ist that just too little space?


----------



## PrincessBella

What is plot resetting?


----------



## davidxrawr

how close to a house (second character with a zen castle) can i put a PWP?

PPP (pwp)
XXX (empty space)
XXX (empty space)
HHH (house)

Is the above possible?


----------



## fowo

Alssssso is it possible to meet other players living in my town? I see pictures with several people all the time and I have no idea wether these are visitors or neighbours.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

I made a super-long post so I'm putting answers until spoiler tags. Oops. Sorry.



fowo said:


> On a related note, can grass grow in single patches? I'm still working on my dirt paths (ugh it's taking forever) and I wonder if it would even bother to grow in places like next to PWP or other dirt patches. Like so:
> (PWP) grass (path)
> 
> or
> 
> (path) grass (path)
> 
> Or ist that just too little space?





Spoiler



Hm, I'm not sure I entirely understand your question, but I would imagine that it's possible. I'm not sure how it will look, though, since you'll basically end up with really thin lines or super tiny patches of grass, at least that's how I'm imagining it. I feel like the best way to try and accomplish this is setting flowers/bushes where you want the grass, setting patterns where you want the dirt path, and then doing your best to avoid the flowers/bushes.There are some dirt patches where grass never grows, though, so keep that in mind. Grass also tends to kind of grow out of existing grass, so if there isn't grass nearby, you might have some trouble. Sorry if I didn't understand your question properly!





PrincessBella said:


> What is plot resetting?





Spoiler



Plot resetting can refer to a few different things. The general method is that, when you turn on your game for the first time of a new AC day (after 6:00 AM), instead of loading up your mayor, create a new character and go through Rover's spiel. This is important because there's a difference between making a new character and loading your mayor. When you load your mayor, your town is simultaneously generated _and_ saved. This happens when Isabelle is doing her spiel. However, when you make a new character, the town is only "generated." It doesn't save until you get your TPC. 

Because it isn't saved, and because the town has variations for each given day on how it is generated, you can do a few different things. For starters, if you have less than 9 villagers, you have a chance of getting a random new villager. If you do the reset trick, you can try and pick what villager you get. Also, if you know that you have a villager moving in, you can change where they put their plot. In both these cases, as long as you don't save, every time you make a new character, the plot changes. You can also do campsite resetting since, again, every time you make a new character, you have a chance of getting a different camper. In all these cases, once you find something you like, you go until you get your TPC, save the game, then load up your mayor and you'll have whatever you reset for. Sorry this was so long-winded! If you have more questions about this, ask away!





davidxrawr said:


> how close to a house (second character with a zen castle) can i put a PWP?
> 
> PPP (pwp)
> XXX (empty space)
> XXX (empty space)
> HHH (house)
> 
> Is the above possible?





Spoiler



That should be fine since it gives one buffer area to the house and one to the PWP. The only exception would be if the PWP is a bridge, since the bridges have really bizarre buffer zones.





fowo said:


> Alssssso is it possible to meet other players living in my town? I see pictures with several people all the time and I have no idea wether these are visitors or neighbours.





Spoiler



You can't meet other players living in your town. You can technically do so in a roundabout way by moving a character to their own town, but that requires another game and system, and then they'd also be visitors, I guess. I guess you could also technically meet them if your Dream Address changes and you visit your old DA. But none of those are really what you want. Most of those pictures are probably visitors, but like in my signature's case, that's completely made on Photoshop since all 3 of those characters are mine.


----------



## nammie

fowo said:


> Alssssso is it possible to meet other players living in my town? I see pictures with several people all the time and I have no idea wether these are visitors or neighbours.



I'm pretty sure you can't meet other residents, I mean how could you play as two characters at once? haha


----------



## vodkasmizmar

davidxrawr said:


> how close to a house (second character with a zen castle) can i put a PWP?
> 
> PPP (pwp)
> XXX (empty space)
> XXX (empty space)
> HHH (house)
> 
> Is the above possible?



Yep, you can do that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



fowo said:


> Alssssso is it possible to meet other players living in my town? I see pictures with several people all the time and I have no idea wether these are visitors or neighbours.



They are visitors. You will never be able to have a human neighbor that can play at the same time as you.


----------



## IndiaHawker

If i destroy all of the non-hybrid flowers in my town, will it increase my chance of getting hybrids? Thanks!


----------



## Byebi

I quit playing in my town the week before Christmas and now I kind of want to continue where I left off. Surprisingly nobody moved out?
How should I TT to make sure that nobody moves away/have the least impact on my town? Should I just try day by day, or skip a couple of days?

or should I just say screw it all and just go straight to december lol
(ps thank you in advance!!!)


----------



## mogyay

IndiaHawker said:


> If i destroy all of the non-hybrid flowers in my town, will it increase my chance of getting hybrids? Thanks!



nope, only way to increase chances of hybrids is beautiful ordinance, watering the flowers you want to breed, jacob ladder's next to the plants you want to breed and fertilizer

the only thing i can think of is make sure your non hybrid flowers aren't breeding as this may lead to them breeding more non hybrid flowers i suppose

- - - Post Merge - - -



BibiBurger said:


> I quit playing in my town the week before Christmas and now I kind of want to continue where I left off. Surprisingly nobody moved out?
> How should I TT to make sure that nobody moves away/have the least impact on my town? Should I just try day by day, or skip a couple of days?
> 
> or should I just say screw it all and just go straight to december lol
> (ps thank you in advance!!!)



please don't do this without clarification but doesn't tting backwards only count as one day so therefore no one would move out even if you're going months backwards?

i may be wrong however!


----------



## Byebi

mogyay said:


> please don't do this without clarification but doesn't tting backwards only count as one day so therefore no one would move out even if you're going months backwards?
> 
> i may be wrong however!



I'm not sure 8c I'm not as familiar with TTing backwards as i am with going forwards. If TTing back to last year in one go is safe, then that would be great haha.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

BibiBurger said:


> I quit playing in my town the week before Christmas and now I kind of want to continue where I left off. Surprisingly nobody moved out?
> How should I TT to make sure that nobody moves away/have the least impact on my town? Should I just try day by day, or skip a couple of days?
> 
> or should I just say screw it all and just go straight to december lol
> (ps thank you in advance!!!)



So you're saying you haven't played since December and loaded your game up to the current date, in May, and didn't lose a villager? If that's the case, you can probably just play normally from here on out, unless you mean that you want to experience December-now.

If you want to experience December to now, you can TT a whole bunch of time backwards and it will only count as 1 day has passed. From there, you can TT 1 day at a time to experience December to now.


----------



## mogyay

i mean it for sure only counts as a day, going a year backwards has the same effect
 as going forwards one day

so with that in mind i guess no one would just randomly move out if no one has done so already

edit; hehe a bit late in responding but looks like you can carry on fine~


----------



## IndiaHawker

Is there any way to keep a dandelion from turning into a clock? Thanks!


----------



## Hazelnut

A question about HHA~

When I get streetpass notifications saying I have company in ACNL (last time was 2/10, I think), I generally assume that means there are x number of new houses in HHA. However, I've noticed that many times the number of houses was less than the number indicated in my 3DS' notifications specifically for ACNL. I had only one new house after I got those notifications. I have some houses on lock, but that shouldn't affect the number of new houses that can enter HHA, right? Is there another explanation for this?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Hazelnut said:


> A question about HHA~
> 
> When I get streetpass notifications saying I have company in ACNL (last time was 2/10, I think), I generally assume that means there are x number of new houses in HHA. However, I've noticed that many times the number of houses was less than the number indicated in my 3DS' notifications specifically for ACNL. I had only one new house after I got those notifications. I have some houses on lock, but that shouldn't affect the number of new houses that can enter HHA, right? Is there another explanation for this?



I don't know for sure, so don't quote me on this:

I think the Streetpass you get on your plaza for ACNL takes into account everyone who has ACNL time logged into their DS (through the activity log). The HHA streetpass only gets houses if the person you Streetpass has the ACNL cartridge or download on their DS at the time of Streetpassing.


----------



## CoconutLimeDree

My problem is that I got Renee in my town, but it's literally been a month of me ignoring her and she just won't move out.
I have been scanning around the forums trying to figure out any tips on what I should do to get her to move at this point. ;v;"


----------



## mogyay

CoconutLimeDree said:


> My problem is that I got Renee in my town, but it's literally been a month of me ignoring her and she just won't move out.
> I have been scanning around the forums trying to figure out any tips on what I should do to get her to move at this point. ;v;"



best not to ignore her, the higher your friendship with her is the faster she will ping you to move


----------



## Naiad

CoconutLimeDree said:


> My problem is that I got Renee in my town, but it's literally been a month of me ignoring her and she just won't move out.
> I have been scanning around the forums trying to figure out any tips on what I should do to get her to move at this point. ;v;"



You can try this thread if you're up for TTing.


----------



## CoconutLimeDree

mogyay said:


> best not to ignore her, the higher your friendship with her is the faster she will ping you to move



Thank you for the advice!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LafielNightray said:


> You can try this thread if you're up for TTing.



Okay~ But um...what's TTing? ;v; I feel so noobish on these terms despite being with the animal crossing series for years. XD


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

CoconutLimeDree said:


> Okay~ But um...what's TTing? ;v; I feel so noobish on these terms despite being with the animal crossing series for years. XD



TTing is short for time traveling. Time traveling involves manipulating the in-game/system clock to, well, "time travel" in the Animal Crossing world. Say your in-game date is today, May 20th. If you change the clock to say May 31st, then load up the game, the game will register that all those days passed by without you logging on. You'll probably have villagers asking where you've been, there might be weeds, etc. Since all those days passed by, you might have villagers move out or in boxes. 

There's pros and cons to time traveling. In this case, you might be able to get your villager out faster (since you'll have a villager asking to move every few minutes in real-time instead of every few days). If you make a mistake, you might end up with a villager you don't want in boxes or completely moved-out, and so and so.

That thread is pretty good and walking you through the method used, so I'd give that a read through if you're interested in trying it. I'd also recommend asking some more questions if you're confused since time traveling is serious business, haha. There's a bunch of weird logistics when it comes to time traveling, like if you time travel back even for 100 years, it counts as 1 day, etc.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Trying to get a perfect town rating (playing since Dec, still haven't gotten it!)

I have 22 PWP and Isabelle still tells me I should spend more time and resources on PWP. Here's the list of what I have:

Zen bell
Zen clock
Zen garden
Metal bench
Yellow bench
Picnic blanket
Illuminated clock
Fountain
Instrument shelter
Street lamp
Water well x2
Flower arch
Custom-design stand
Face cut-out stand
Flower bed x4
Hot spring
Statue fountain
Circle topiary
Tulip topiary
Lighthouse


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

vodkasmizmar said:


> Trying to get a perfect town rating (playing since Dec, still haven't gotten it!)
> 
> I have 22 PWP and Isabelle still tells me I should spend more time and resources on PWP.



This probably going to sound weird, but have you tried chopping down some trees/getting rid of flowers?

Let me explain. So, basically, you hear a lot of people saying things like you need x amount of PWPs and x amount of greenery (includes trees, flowers, bushes, and some PWPs). I haven't found that to be the case. What you really need is a balance between PWPs and greenery. So, if you have a massive amount of trees, you need a massive amount of PWPs. If you have only a few trees, you only need a few PWPs. So in this case, you could add more PWPs, or you could remove some greenery so that it levels out in the end.

I'd recommend checking out this link. It lists what adds/subtracts from which category (regular PWPs vs. greenery/nature). In this case, you have PWPs such as topiaries, which actually add to your greenery count, which, at this point, is not what you need. If you're nervous about chopping down trees, then I'd just save beforehand and reset if needed. Just watch for if Isabelle mentions that you need more greenery, since then you've either done too much or you might just need to add more non-nature PWPs.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

SonatinaGena said:


> This probably going to sound weird, but have you tried chopping down some trees/getting rid of flowers?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain. So, basically, you hear a lot of people saying things like you need x amount of PWPs and x amount of greenery (includes trees, flowers, bushes, and some PWPs). I haven't found that to be the case. What you really need is a balance between PWPs and greenery. So, if you have a massive amount of trees, you need a massive amount of PWPs. If you have only a few trees, you only need a few PWPs. So in this case, you could add more PWPs, or you could remove some greenery so that it levels out in the end.
> 
> I'd recommend checking out this link. It lists what adds/subtracts from which category (regular PWPs vs. greenery/nature). In this case, you have PWPs such as topiaries, which actually add to your greenery count, which, at this point, is not what you need. If you're nervous about chopping down trees, then I'd just save beforehand and reset if needed. Just watch for if Isabelle mentions that you need more greenery, since then you've either done too much or you might just need to add more non-nature PWPs.





Ok, thanks for the input! I don't have a lot of trees (maybe about 40 total) but tons of flowers and mushrooms. I'll get my mule to pick these up and hopefully it'll work. And bushes. Lots of bushes ... :\

EDIT: picked up all the flowers and mushrooms that aren't part of my lanscaping that are just extra .... didn't work  I guess it's more PWP for me!


----------



## CoconutLimeDree

SonatinaGena said:


> TTing is short for time traveling. Time traveling involves manipulating the in-game/system clock to, well, "time travel" in the Animal Crossing world. Say your in-game date is today, May 20th. If you change the clock to say May 31st, then load up the game, the game will register that all those days passed by without you logging on. You'll probably have villagers asking where you've been, there might be weeds, etc. Since all those days passed by, you might have villagers move out or in boxes.
> 
> There's pros and cons to time traveling. In this case, you might be able to get your villager out faster (since you'll have a villager asking to move every few minutes in real-time instead of every few days). If you make a mistake, you might end up with a villager you don't want in boxes or completely moved-out, and so and so.
> 
> That thread is pretty good and walking you through the method used, so I'd give that a read through if you're interested in trying it. I'd also recommend asking some more questions if you're confused since time traveling is serious business, haha. There's a bunch of weird logistics when it comes to time traveling, like if you time travel back even for 100 years, it counts as 1 day, etc.



Oooooh! Okay! Hahaha So many abbreviations I haven't heard! XD
I understand now! Thank you for the help. 
I apologize for sounding kinda dumb with that question! ;v;"


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

CoconutLimeDree said:


> Oooooh! Okay! Hahaha So many abbreviations I haven't heard! XD
> I understand now! Thank you for the help.
> I apologize for sounding kinda dumb with that question! ;v;"



No worries! Again, if you need more help, don't hesitate to ask. 

And no! You don't have to apologize at all. It certainly wasn't a silly question. It's not like every one of us jumped into the franchise knowing about time traveling!


----------



## CoconutLimeDree

SonatinaGena said:


> No worries! Again, if you need more help, don't hesitate to ask.
> 
> And no! You don't have to apologize at all. It certainly wasn't a silly question. It's not like every one of us jumped into the franchise knowing about time traveling!



Hehehe that's true. Thank you very much again. ;v;


----------



## IndiaHawker

If you want a shrub next to a tree, you have to grow the shrub first, then the tree, right? Otherwise the shrub will either next to the tree?

Is it the same with a shrub next to bamboo? Or can you grow a shrub next to fully grown bamboo? Thanks in advance!

- - - Post Merge - - -



vodkasmizmar said:


> Trying to get a perfect town rating (playing since Dec, still haven't gotten it!)
> 
> I have 22 PWP and Isabelle still tells me I should spend more time and resources on PWP. Here's the list of what I have:
> 
> Zen bell
> Zen clock
> Zen garden
> Metal bench
> Yellow bench
> Picnic blanket
> Illuminated clock
> Fountain
> Instrument shelter
> Street lamp
> Water well x2
> Flower arch
> Custom-design stand
> Face cut-out stand
> Flower bed x4
> Hot spring
> Statue fountain
> Circle topiary
> Tulip topiary
> Lighthouse



have you built the police station, the cafe, or the campsite? I think they're considered major PWPs, and possibly count more towards a perfect town - i think they seemed to help in both of my towns! In my current town i think i have around 15 PWPs maybe, and I'm pretty sure some of those have been built since i first obtained perfect town status, but i have the cafe, campsite, and police station. Other than that the only think i can think of is maybe the spacing the PWPs makes a difference - do you have any large areas that have none, are a lot of them clustered near each other?

good luck getting a perfect town!


----------



## nammie

@IndiaHawker: nope, you don't have to grow the shrub first. it doesn't matter if you plant the tree or shrub first, as long as there isn't 12 in a row (or a dead spot), both will grow.

Same goes for bamboo, you can plant the shrubs or bamboo first, it doesn't matter.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

IndiaHawker said:


> If you want a shrub next to a tree, you have to grow the shrub first, then the tree, right? Otherwise the shrub will either next to the tree?
> 
> Is it the same with a shrub next to bamboo? Or can you grow a shrub next to fully grown bamboo? Thanks in advance!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> have you built the police station, the cafe, or the campsite? I think they're considered major PWPs, and possibly count more towards a perfect town - i think they seemed to help in both of my towns! In my current town i think i have around 15 PWPs maybe, and I'm pretty sure some of those have been built since i first obtained perfect town status, but i have the cafe, campsite, and police station. Other than that the only think i can think of is maybe the spacing the PWPs makes a difference - do you have any large areas that have none, are a lot of them clustered near each other?
> 
> good luck getting a perfect town!



Thank you for wishing me luck!

I didn't know the cafe, police station, and campsite count towards the perfect town rating. I thought it was just PWP that can be demolished! I do have them built 

I do have one corner that doesn't have anything in it. I don't have the PWPs that I want for the space yet (bus stop and trellis!) so I haven't built anything there yet. I'll build a geyser there for now and see if it works, thank you!


----------



## lnvaderZlM

Sorry if this has been asked before (tried searching, found conflicting answers), but I have a small question regarding villagers visiting your main street. I know that voided villagers will visit eventually, but what about villagers you've given to other people? Will they still visit?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FireNinja1

lnvaderZlM said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before (tried searching, found conflicting answers), but I have a small question regarding villagers visiting your main street. I know that voided villagers will visit eventually, but what about villagers you've given to other people? Will they still visit?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, they will, just like the voided ones.


----------



## IndiaHawker

vodkasmizmar said:


> Thank you for wishing me luck!
> 
> I didn't know the cafe, police station, and campsite count towards the perfect town rating. I thought it was just PWP that can be demolished! I do have them built
> 
> I do have one corner that doesn't have anything in it. I don't have the PWPs that I want for the space yet (bus stop and trellis!) so I haven't built anything there yet. I'll build a geyser there for now and see if it works, thank you!



Oh i could be wrong, i just assumed they counted as they seemed to help in my town! Okay good luck, hopefully that will fix it


----------



## davidxrawr

vodkasmizmar said:


> Trying to get a perfect town rating (playing since Dec, still haven't gotten it!)
> 
> I have 22 PWP and Isabelle still tells me I should spend more time and resources on PWP. Here's the list of what I have:
> 
> Zen bell
> Zen clock
> Zen garden
> Metal bench
> Yellow bench
> Picnic blanket
> Illuminated clock
> Fountain
> Instrument shelter
> Street lamp
> Water well x2
> Flower arch
> Custom-design stand
> Face cut-out stand
> Flower bed x4
> Hot spring
> Statue fountain
> Circle topiary
> Tulip topiary
> Lighthouse



I got mine a few weeks ago when I had:
1. Cafe
2. Police Station
3. Campsite
4. Lighthouse
5. Park Clock
6. Bonfire 
7. Hot spring
8 Zen Garden
Other stuff: club lol, museum expansion

I did have lots of trees and flowers though


----------



## kasane

If a villager has left your town and you completed the 16 villager cycle for them, would there be a _slight_ possibility that they can show up in your campsite? Like all of the other campers?


----------



## Ras

They have the same chance as any other villager.  The game has "forgotten" they had anything to do with your town, so they can appear at any time.


----------



## emre3

Pashmina won't ping me at all! I need her to request PWP's but in all the time I did the PWP diving trick, she's only pinged me ONCE! I've had her in my town for about 5-7 in-game days, how do I get her to ping me more? Please help me ><

Edit: She was the latest & 10th villager to move into my town, if that make any difference.


----------



## kasane

emre3 said:


> Pashmina won't ping me at all! I need her to request PWP's but in all the time I did the PWP diving trick, she's only pinged me ONCE! I've had her in my town for about 5-7 in-game days, how do I get her to ping me more? Please help me ><
> 
> Edit: She was the latest & 10th villager to move into my town, if that make any difference.



Pretty sure that your friendship level will help boost the chances of getting a ping :/
Other than that, you just have to wait


----------



## southerngirl68

What are Dreamies and how do I get them?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

southerngirl68 said:


> What are Dreamies and how do I get them?



"Dreamies" is short for "dream villager" It varies from person to person. It just means the 10 villagers that you like most and want in your town. 

You can obtain "dreamies" by adopting them from the adoption forum here. Just keep a vigilant lookout on the cycling threads to see if they have the villager you want.


----------



## Hazelnut

vodkasmizmar said:


> I don't know for sure, so don't quote me on this:
> 
> I think the Streetpass you get on your plaza for ACNL takes into account everyone who has ACNL time logged into their DS (through the activity log). The HHA streetpass only gets houses if the person you Streetpass has the ACNL cartridge or download on their DS at the time of Streetpassing.



I just wonder why my notification says, "You've got company" if it only means I've streetpassed w/people who have played ACNL but don't necessarily have it loaded at the time of passing. I can't believe I can't find any info from googling, though...


----------



## Reserved

When cycling through 16 villagers, what if you get one of your dreamies? If I'm trying to cycle efficiently, I'm not going to start with a new character every day, but this also can get me one of my dreamies in a horrible spot ;~;


----------



## horan

Will anybody move if someone is sick? My villagers only seem to want to talk about how Freckles has a nasty cold and I don't want anyone to move out while I'm handling that :c


----------



## kasane

horan said:


> Will anybody move if someone is sick? My villagers only seem to want to talk about how Freckles has a nasty cold and I don't want anyone to move out while I'm handling that :c



They can, except the sick villager will not move


----------



## kasane

Under what circumstances would villagers give you a quest? (to give them fruit/bugs/fish/furniture, deliver items, etc.)
And when would they send letters? Is there a minimum amount of letters you have to type, and does it have to be in context and not just something like 'aisondgfjwgsibnogjdpfbings?'


----------



## Birdinator

Can villagers place their houses directly next to a bush/tree? I know you can't plant them next to a house but if a bush/tree was  already there would it be possible for a villager to move in right next to it?


----------



## effluo

Birdinator said:


> Can villagers place their houses directly next to a bush/tree? I know you can't plant them next to a house but if a bush/tree was  already there would it be possible for a villager to move in right next to it?



No. Trees and bushes won't grow next to homes or PWP's. If a villager moves in they will remove any existing trees/bushes/flowers that are in the way.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Birdinator said:


> Can villagers place their houses directly next to a bush/tree? I know you can't plant them next to a house but if a bush/tree was already there would it be possible for a villager to move in right next to it?



If a villager moved in next to a tree/bush, they would destroy it. Villagers' houses have a one space buffer around it where you can only place flowers, paths, and dropped items, and nothing else.


----------



## poliwag0

Can bushes and trees be placed directly beside the stones around the town tree?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

poliwag0 said:


> Can bushes and trees be placed directly beside the stones around the town tree?



The cobblestone ground, you mean? Yep, they sure can! Same with the ground by Re-Tail, Town Hall, the Train Station, etc.


----------



## Naiad

I don't have a perfect town, so how did a Jacob's ladder spawn in my town? When I asked Isabelle, she said that my town is still a bit barren.


----------



## poliwag0

If you plant bells with a normal shovel, will t become a tree?


----------



## Naiad

Lafiel Nightray said:


> I don't have a perfect town, so how did a Jacob's ladder spawn in my town? When I asked Isabelle, she said that my town is still a bit barren.




Another flower spawned when I was TTing  What's going on? o_o


----------



## Hypno KK

Nvm, sorry.


----------



## Mira

Can you adopt someone while there is a villager in boxes and you have a total of 10 villagers? So 10 villagers, one of them in boxes.


----------



## effluo

Mira said:


> Can you adopt someone while there is a villager in boxes and you have a total of 10 villagers? So 10 villagers, one of them in boxes.



No you can't. You can't invite anyone unless you have 9 or less. Goes for other town invites and campsite.


----------



## Mira

effluo said:


> No you can't. You can't invite anyone unless you have 9 or less. Goes for other town invites and campsite.


Thanks for your answer!


----------



## Hypno KK

I gifted a really nice shirt to one of my villagers and he displayed it instead of wearing it, so I re-sent him some of the ones he'd given me before as gifts so that he'd maybe rotate between them. Now he's wearing some random shirt and I've reported to Isabelle multiple times but he's still wearing it and won't wear any others.  It's not even his default one. What can I do?


----------



## Ras

Reporting only works if they're wearing custom designs. You can talk to them while holding the shirt, but it's rare that they'll put it right on (and if not, it ends up in their houses).  You can send them 5+ copies in the mail at the same time and they will probably put it on, but they'll put one or two in their houses.


----------



## lumineerin

Hi there! I have a question about spacing! So, it the Xs represent bushes and the 0s represent a house placement, would this work? I know houses need a 5 by 5 space, but could the buffer space between the house and the bush be next to each other? Thank you so much for any help!

XXXXX
--------
-OOO-
-OOO-
-OOO-
-------


----------



## Birdinator

How close to the river can villagers place their house?


----------



## Ras

Those bushes should be fine, and they can be one space from the river.


----------



## Hypno KK

When planning a town, how much care should I take to avoid repeating personalities? The characters I like most tend to be lazies and snooties but I don't want to end up having the same conversations over and over again.



Ras said:


> Reporting only works if they're wearing custom designs. You can talk to them while holding the shirt, but it's rare that they'll put it right on (and if not, it ends up in their houses).  You can send them 5+ copies in the mail at the same time and they will probably put it on, but they'll put one or two in their houses.



I've spammed this character with clothes so he'd take a hint but he's just swapped it away and put the rest on display at his house. Oh well, I'm starting to take a liking to his current outfit since he seems to like it so much. 

By the way, can we buy custom-print clothing to give to our villagers?


----------



## lumineerin

Ras said:


> Those bushes should be fine, and they can be one space from the river.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## Renivere

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask but I've been having connection problems on AC:NL.
I can connect to other towns just fine but when someone tries to connect to my town, we will both DC. I wonder if anyone had found a solution to this? I called nintendo a few times but they never really helped out.


----------



## Reserved

I'm changing my 3DS Clock and the In-Game Clock of AC:NL isn't being chaned or affected in any way... is there a reason for this?


----------



## juneau

Quick question, just to be sure - no one will move out when I'm at 8 villagers, right?

And a follow-up on that, if I have 8 villagers, hypothetically, if I time-travel a couple months ahead, will no one move?


----------



## Hypno KK

Reserved said:


> I'm changing my 3DS Clock and the In-Game Clock of AC:NL isn't being chaned or affected in any way... is there a reason for this?



I think this is because the in-game clock is independent from the 3DS clock, so people can adjust the game hours to fit their schedules better. If you want to change the date on your game you don't have to change the 3DS clock. In the start screen when Isabelle is welcoming you, say there's something you need help with first and there'll be an option to change the time and date for your town.



Nerakil said:


> Quick question, just to be sure - no one will move out when I'm at 8 villagers, right?
> 
> And a follow-up on that, if I have 8 villagers, hypothetically, if I time-travel a couple months ahead, will no one move?



I don't think they'll offer to move if you have only 8. If you TT months ahead, I don't know if nobody will move, since technically TTing could mean the two missing villagers showing up (at least, the last time I TTed ahead I got two new villagers in one go).


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Will turnips rot if you buy them at a friends town (which is already sunday), and it's still saturday in your own town?


----------



## Ras

They will rot when your game ticks over to Sunday.  You need to find a town to sell them in before that happens. (90% sure, never tried it).


----------



## Birdinator

Do island tours count towards badges? Like if you went on a fishing tour would it count towards your fishing rod use?


----------



## Ras

Everything I've read says no on the fishing tours.  If you catch fish on a non-fishing tour, it will count.


----------



## Hypno KK

Is there some sort of restriction on which clothes which villagers can wear? For example, can all villagers wear shirts or will some of them only wear dresses or tunics?


----------



## Ras

They can only wear shirts.  Literally tanks, but if you send them a shirt or tee, they will wear them sleeveless. Even the sheep wear shirts as a scarf.


----------



## Hypno KK

Ras said:


> They can only wear shirts.  Literally tanks, but if you send them a shirt or tee, they will wear them sleeveless. Even the sheep wear shirts as a scarf.



Thanks! I keep spamming one of my villagers with shirts but he seems to wear some sort of tunic and won't wear the one I want him to wear, which is why I was wondering.


----------



## Capella

How do you check your birthday in game?


----------



## Ras

It's on your TPC card.  The red button on the bottom screen.


----------



## Capella

Ras said:


> It's on your TPC card.  The red button on the bottom screen.



oh wow thanks


----------



## Reserved

After a villager decides to wear a design in the Able Sisters, would I be able to remove the design from Able Sisters, have them still wear that design, and never send them any shirts, etc, and they will stay in it forever, or will they eventually change?


----------



## Ras

They will eventually change, but I did just that and Bree has been in the shirt for a long time now.  I actually wish she would change out of it (I know I can get Isabelle to make her) since it's this, haha:


----------



## Campy

Reserved said:


> After a villager decides to wear a design in the Able Sisters, would I be able to remove the design from Able Sisters, have them still wear that design, and never send them any shirts, etc, and they will stay in it forever, or will they eventually change?


You can remove the designs from Able Sisters and they'll keep wearing it. However, there's no guarantee they'll stay in it forever because villagers tend to copy eachother's clothes, and they can also send eachother clothes.


----------



## Hypno KK

^ Which also means they can spread the plague if you hate that design.

You could always get Isabelle to reset them or just spam them with clothes you do want them to wear. I think if you replace all the Able Sisters designs with custom ones if that's what they should be wearing, they're more likely to buy and wear them.


----------



## Hypno KK

Ok, question: what happens if you don't deliver a gift and let that day pass? Will your friendship with the villagers decrease? Will they even know? It's a really ugly gift that I don't want in that villager's home but I don't want to stop being friends with both of them.


----------



## Feloreena

Can anyone offer me some hybrid breeding tips? I am trying to make blue roses, so I have made two red roses from an orange and purple rose. Whenever I water these two red roses I am getting black roses instead of blue. What have I done wrong here? Was there something wrong with my orange and purple roses originally (not 'pure' or something) and should I start over from making the orange and purple roses again, and if so which plants should I start with? I also have one blue rose that was given to me, so I can use one blue rose somewhere if it would help.  Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## wacoma

Edit: nvm, question answered!


----------



## lumineerin

Hello! I invited someone from my campsite to move in, but since I am just trying to cycle out 16 villagers, I want him out. Does the thing where you only introduce yourself, then ignore him work, even if you invited him via campsite? Thank you!


----------



## Reserved

For my Museum 2nd Floor, after donating 20 items + one in every category, for talking to Blathers for 14 days, can I go back and forth between two days and talk to him for the 14 days, or does it have to be a different date? I don't want to mess up my Town History by Time Traveling, and I need the Cafe before I can do anything, so...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Laser Beams said:


> Ok, question: what happens if you don't deliver a gift and let that day pass? Will your friendship with the villagers decrease? Will they even know? It's a really ugly gift that I don't want in that villager's home but I don't want to stop being friends with both of them.


The package the next day will say "What is this?", and your only option is to open it. If you still have the package unopened in your pocket, and talk to the villager that wanted you to deliver it, they will either be sad or mad and taken it off your hands. Slightly decrease friendship level. However the villager that the package needed to be delivered to, will never know and won't think anything of it, even if the package is now "What is this?". 

It's only the villager who wants you to deliver it that has a friendship decrease if they see it undelivered the next day. You gain more friendship if you deliver it to the villager and tell them. The villager receiving the package can only get a friendship increase in this situation, delivering it and friendship increases, not delivering it they will never know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reserved said:


> For my Museum 2nd Floor, after donating 20 items + one in every category, for talking to Blathers for 14 days, can I go back and forth between two days and talk to him for the 14 days, or does it have to be a different date? I don't want to mess up my Town History by Time Traveling, and I need the Cafe before I can do anything, so...


Should be fine I think, it won't forget you donated them, didn't mess up my tree's memory data when I was going back in forth with villagers moving in.


----------



## lumineerin

emcconville said:


> Hello! I invited someone from my campsite to move in, but since I am just trying to cycle out 16 villagers, I want him out. Does the thing where you only introduce yourself, then ignore him work, even if you invited him via campsite? Thank you!



I don't think it worked. ):


----------



## Hypno KK

Feloreena said:


> Can anyone offer me some hybrid breeding tips? I am trying to make blue roses, so I have made two red roses from an orange and purple rose. Whenever I water these two red roses I am getting black roses instead of blue. What have I done wrong here? Was there something wrong with my orange and purple roses originally (not 'pure' or something) and should I start over from making the orange and purple roses again, and if so which plants should I start with? I also have one blue rose that was given to me, so I can use one blue rose somewhere if it would help.  Thanks to anyone who can help!



I assume your red roses are hybrids created from orange and purple roses, and not "pure" red. I think whether your red roses are hybrids is determined by the genetics of the parents as well. You could start over from making orange and purple, though you can use hybrid reds from orange and white roses or hybrid reds from red and purple. 

Then you can make blues by combining two hybrid reds, orange and hybrid reds, or two blues. 

In addition to trying to get "new" parents that may be more "pure" (I don't know how you made yours so I can't tell how good they are for this purpose) you could also just keep trying and use as many different combinations as possible. If you Google it you'll find guides on the flower genetics and how it's passed on. Sometimes combinations don't work out because they pass down different genes that result in another flower that isn't the one you want.





Chibi.Hoshi said:


> The package the next day will say "What is this?", and your only option is to open it. If you still have the package unopened in your pocket, and talk to the villager that wanted you to deliver it, they will either be sad or mad and taken it off your hands. Slightly decrease friendship level. However the villager that the package needed to be delivered to, will never know and won't think anything of it, even if the package is now "What is this?".
> 
> It's only the villager who wants you to deliver it that has a friendship decrease if they see it undelivered the next day. You gain more friendship if you deliver it to the villager and tell them. The villager receiving the package can only get a friendship increase in this situation, delivering it and friendship increases, not delivering it they will never know.



Thanks!


----------



## Ras

I just checked my activity log and I have 540+ hours, but I only have the silver Village Leader badge.  Wot's ... uh the deal?


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> I just checked my activity log and I have 540+ hours, but I only have the silver Village Leader badge.  Wot's ... uh the deal?


Sounds about right, I didn't get my gold badge until I was close to 800 hours I think, the activity log counts play time differently from the game. Only time spent on your mayor (or whichever character) will count towards the badge. Whereas the activity log counts every minute the game is open, including time spent on other characters, time spent playing that you didn't save, time spent idling on the title screen, etc., it adds up.


----------



## Hypno KK

If two villagers are talking and one of them walks away looking sad and refusing to talk, what does that mean? Does it mean the other village was rude to them?


----------



## sweetpj2278

*hello there*

hello i was wondering if you can enter the waterfall??


----------



## Feloreena

Laser Beams said:


> I assume your red roses are hybrids created from orange and purple roses, and not "pure" red. I think whether your red roses are hybrids is determined by the genetics of the parents as well. You could start over from making orange and purple, though you can use hybrid reds from orange and white roses or hybrid reds from red and purple.
> 
> Then you can make blues by combining two hybrid reds, orange and hybrid reds, or two blues.
> 
> In addition to trying to get "new" parents that may be more "pure" (I don't know how you made yours so I can't tell how good they are for this purpose) you could also just keep trying and use as many different combinations as possible. If you Google it you'll find guides on the flower genetics and how it's passed on. Sometimes combinations don't work out because they pass down different genes that result in another flower that isn't the one you want.



Thanks for all your help, I'll have a try at a few things or start over. 

I'll help you with your question too as thanks!



Laser Beams said:


> If two villagers are talking and one of them walks away looking sad and refusing to talk, what does that mean? Does it mean the other village was rude to them?



Yes, it means that the villager was rude or upset them in some way. There's also the potential for them to be angry or happy after villager conversations as well based on what they have talked about or done (trading shirts or catchphrase, and so on).


----------



## Hypno KK

Feloreena said:


> Yes, it means that the villager was rude or upset them in some way. There's also the potential for them to be angry or happy after villager conversations as well based on what they have talked about or done (trading shirts or catchphrase, and so on).



I wish I'd know about this, I could have used an excuse to beat up the villager who hurt her feelings </3 Thanks for the reply, that really explains a lot.


----------



## mogyay

i know you can plant bushes next to the stone pavement near retail and the town square but can you plant trees also~


----------



## Ropera

Is it true that your 9th villager won't move out until you have 10 villagers?I have 9 villagers in my town right now and Boomer was my 9th one and at least 3 villagers have asked to leave Tammy and Groucho tried to leave twice but Boomer won't ping me to leave despite me only talking to him when I'm doing a favor of another villager or playing hide-and-seek with another villager.Is this because I need to get my 10th villager for him to want to move out?


----------



## Hypno KK

Question: if I travelled forward in time and a villager pinged me to move out and I denied it, if I travel back to the original date will they just ping me again? Will I have to take any special precautions and if so what's the safest way to go back?


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Laser Beams said:


> Question: if I travelled forward in time and a villager pinged me to move out and I denied it, if I travel back to the original date will they just ping me again? Will I have to take any special precautions and if so what's the safest way to go back?



The chance that they will ping you again to move is the same chance as any other villagers' ~


----------



## Hypno KK

awesomeperson1 said:


> The chance that they will ping you again to move is the same chance as any other villagers' ~



Thanks! Also, another question: if I have 10 villagers, can a villager decide to move out after another has asked and I've agreed? Or do they have to wait until the one who asked first moves out?


----------



## Xanarcah

Laser Beams said:


> Thanks! Also, another question: if I have 10 villagers, can a villager decide to move out after another has asked and I've agreed? Or do they have to wait until the one who asked first moves out?



Only one villager can be thinking of moving at a time. So the villager you told to leave will need to move out before someone else will ask to leave.


----------



## Hypno KK

Xanarcah said:


> Only one villager can be thinking of moving at a time. So the villager you told to leave will need to move out before someone else will ask to leave.



Ah, awesome! By the way, I asked this in another thread but I guess it has better odds of being answered here: I TTed forward a few years to get a villager to move out. She's set the move out date and everything. If I go back to the present day, will she still move out? I want to TT to today to visit her home one last time and take a picture of it, then TT to her moving date so she'll leave. Or even to when she'll be in boxes so someone can take her.


----------



## Xanarcah

Laser Beams said:


> Ah, awesome! By the way, I asked this in another thread but I guess it has better odds of being answered here: I TTed forward a few years to get a villager to move out. She's set the move out date and everything. If I go back to the present day, will she still move out? I want to TT to today to visit her home one last time and take a picture of it, then TT to her moving date so she'll leave. Or even to when she'll be in boxes so someone can take her.



It's possible to do, depending on when she's moving out. 

If you TT backwards, her moving date will change. Think of it like a counter counting down the days til she is in boxes, not like  a date on the calender. 

Let's say she's set to move in 5 days. If you TT back to the present date, it counts as one day passing. So now she'll move out in 4 days. If you TT to the original date she gave you, you'll have gone way too far and she'll be gone. Unless you remember how many days you originally had, it might be best to TT up day by day to her boxes date if you're planning on having someone pick her up.


----------



## Hypno KK

Xanarcah said:


> It's possible to do, depending on when she's moving out.
> 
> If you TT backwards, her moving date will change. Think of it like a counter counting down the days til she is in boxes, not like  a date on the calender.
> 
> Let's say she's set to move in 5 days. If you TT back to the present date, it counts as one day passing. So now she'll move out in 4 days. If you TT to the original date she gave you, you'll have gone way too far and she'll be gone. Unless you remember how many days you originally had, it might be best to TT up day by day to her boxes date if you're planning on having someone pick her up.



Awesome, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Ras

If I'm streetpassing myself, do I get multiple hits (for badge purposes) even if I don't open the game?  In other words, I've read you can streetpass the same person every 8 hours.  If I don't touch my 3DS for 24 hours, will I get credit for 3 hits in AC?  This will depend on the answer to that, but do I have to visit the HHS before the next hit counts?  I assume when I open the system and the green light goes out, that is at least one hit and the next time it's green, that's another hit.

Also, if you're catching bugs and it says, "But I don't have any more room," if you let it go instead of switching it with a bug you're carrying, does that bug that you let go count towards your total?


----------



## Hypno KK

Ras said:


> Also, if you're catching bugs and it says, "But I don't have any more room," if you let it go instead of switching it with a bug you're carrying, does that bug that you let go count towards your total?



I'm not sure if it counts if you release a bug or not. If you're really set on getting a certain number of bugs you could always let go of another one in your inventory. That way it would count both of them to your total I believe.


----------



## fowo

I have a questions about mannequins.... 

The other day I got Sable's, completely by chance (which is to say, I didn't know it would happen). I then looked up how to get the others, and read that you get Sable's after 50 bought items and Mable's after 51. I proceeded to buy one more clothing item, exprecting to get Mable's mannewuin, but nothing happened. I came back the next day, buying one more thing, and still didn't get a mannequin from her. It's been a few days now and I've always bought something, but I still haven't gotten her mannequin. What am I doing wrong? D:

Also, does every player get mannequins or just the mayor?


----------



## Libra

What is the closest you can put a street lamp to a house?

If H = House, X = Empty Space, and L = Lamp, would this work?

HHHHHXXL


----------



## Luxvia

Do dandelions/puffs act like normal flowers? If you water them, do they stay fresh or do they disappear?


----------



## mogyay

fowo said:


> I have a questions about mannequins....
> 
> The other day I got Sable's, completely by chance (which is to say, I didn't know it would happen). I then looked up how to get the others, and read that you get Sable's after 50 bought items and Mable's after 51. I proceeded to buy one more clothing item, exprecting to get Mable's mannewuin, but nothing happened. I came back the next day, buying one more thing, and still didn't get a mannequin from her. It's been a few days now and I've always bought something, but I still haven't gotten her mannequin. What am I doing wrong? D:
> 
> Also, does every player get mannequins or just the mayor?



Sable's mannequin requires you to buy any 50 items within the shop while Mabel's require ONLY clothing, so no accessories. This means you wouldn't necessarily get the mannequin by purchasing just one more item


.....I think

Edit: actually I think I'm wrong, just keep buying things, I got my mannequin maybe after a week after the first one

If someone could clarify that'd be awesome


----------



## Ras

Laser Beams said:


> I'm not sure if it counts if you release a bug or not. If you're really set on getting a certain number of bugs you could always let go of another one in your inventory. That way it would count both of them to your total I believe.



That's what I've been doing. If I'm not paying attention and get the full inventory message, I don't count it.  I'm trying to get at least 200 bugs a night, so I catch 16, let 4 of them go, and catch 4 more and then release them all and start on my next 20.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Libra said:


> What is the closest you can put a street lamp to a house?
> 
> If H = House, X = Empty Space, and L = Lamp, would this work?
> 
> HHHHHXXL


 Yes this would work


----------



## nammie

Luxvia said:


> Do dandelions/puffs act like normal flowers? If you water them, do they stay fresh or do they disappear?



it doesn't matter if you water them or not, they'll always disappear a couple?? (or maybe just one not completely sure on this) days after they turn into puffs.


----------



## Hypno KK

Libra said:


> What is the closest you can put a street lamp to a house?
> 
> If H = House, X = Empty Space, and L = Lamp, would this work?
> 
> HHHHHXXL



You can ask Isabelle to go with you to set it up and try the way you want it. If it doesn't work, she'll let you know how many empty spaces you need (measured in steps) between the street lamp and something else. If you don't want it all any other way you can always just cancel it and say you've changed your mind.



Luxvia said:


> Do dandelions/puffs act like normal flowers? If you water them, do they stay fresh or do they disappear?



I don't know but I'd like to know this too... I think they just disappear.


----------



## Luxvia

nammie said:


> it doesn't matter if you water them or not, they'll always disappear a couple?? (or maybe just one not completely sure on this) days after they turn into puffs.



Aww... that's a shame.  I would have love to had a field of dandelion puffs to wander through.


----------



## nammie

Luxvia said:


> Aww... that's a shame.  I would have love to had a field of dandelion puffs to wander through.



if you want to maintain them, you could always just store them before the end of the day and then replant them the next (which is what I do), though obviously this method can get quite tedious if you have a lot lol


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I keep on getting my brother's unwanted villagers through streetpass. How do I stop this from happening?


----------



## lumineerin

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> I keep on getting my brother's unwanted villagers through streetpass. How do I stop this from happening?



You can turn off streetpass from the main menu!


----------



## Hypno KK

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> I keep on getting my brother's unwanted villagers through streetpass. How do I stop this from happening?



When you switch on your 3DS and get all the game and app options, scroll to the Mii Plaza. There's a toolbox icon in there, you can select it and then choose to switch of Streetpass. You can also switch it off through System Settings, then picking Data Management or something like that.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Question about the theme challenge: do balloons get counted towards my overall point total when using the toy shop theme?


----------



## Hypno KK

Question(s) about moving villagers and TTing: I traded a villager with someone. When I checked into my game, she was still there, so I TTed forward one day and she wasn't there. I TTed forward another day, to check whether someone would be moving into her spot or not (since I need that spot for a trade). I did all this using a new character I didn't save (except for the first time I check in) and my 3DS clock. 

Now, questions:
- If I TT using the game clock forward one day (so that character won't be there) and save as my mayor, will the results be still the same? (Results: empty spot the next day, no new character moving in the day after that).
- If I want to trade with someone to get their villager, is it ok if I TT forward to the next day (so that character will be completely gone from my game), invite the villager I want, and then TT?
- If I'm doing all that, is there a way of making sure none of my other villagers will be moving out? When I TTed forward using the 3DS clock none of them did but since using the game clock works differently, I don't really know how this would work.

*What I'm asking is, what's the best way to TT after trading someone out to make sure you have an empty spot without a random move-in, and go get the villager you want from someone else's town?*


----------



## Luxvia

nammie said:


> if you want to maintain them, you could always just store them before the end of the day and then replant them the next (which is what I do), though obviously this method can get quite tedious if you have a lot lol



Oooh, good idea!  But yeah, it would get monotonous if you have loads to do. I might have a little row of them or decorate my clifftops with them.


----------



## Epistole

What is the best way to prep a villager to sell? Twice I've accidentally TT'd out a villager in boxes in an effort to have more time to sell them. I have Marshal right now and I want to get him in boxes to sell, but I'm nervous that I'll screw it up and loose tons of bells.
Basically, when a villager first tells you they're moving, what should you do? How soon should you post that they are for sale? Is their house in boxes the day they tell you their moving, or the day after? Thanks!


----------



## Ras

They will tell you the date. If they pinged you the day they were first randomly picked to be the mover, it'll be 5 days. I would write down the date they told me, set up the sale, and if he sold, I'd TT to the day he said he was moving. That'll put him in boxes. 

If you TT backwards after you get that date, the date will change. If he says he's moving on June 5 and you TT back a day, it'll probably be June 4 that he'll be in boxes now.


----------



## mogyay

I hope no one minds me posting this again as I asked in another thread but I really need an answer asap;

Ok so I'm getting that annoying thing where a villager seems to move into one (awful) location, I've seen people mention building a pwp works but how can I build one when loading as my mayor will lock everything in place?


----------



## Epistole

Ras said:


> They will tell you the date. If they pinged you the day they were first randomly picked to be the mover, it'll be 5 days. I would write down the date they told me, set up the sale, and if he sold, I'd TT to the day he said he was moving. That'll put him in boxes.
> 
> If you TT backwards after you get that date, the date will change. If he says he's moving on June 5 and you TT back a day, it'll probably be June 4 that he'll be in boxes now.



Thanks! That's very helpful!


----------



## Xanarcah

mogyay said:


> I hope no one minds me posting this again as I asked in another thread but I really need an answer asap;
> 
> Ok so I'm getting that annoying thing where a villager seems to move into one (awful) location, I've seen people mention building a pwp works but how can I build one when loading as my mayor will lock everything in place?



Use the 3DS clock to TT back to the date that you first invited the villager. Since you have not loaded up the game with your mayor since that day, nothing has saved in your town since that day. Using the 3DS clock to TT back means you can safely load up your mayor on that day and it will be like time hadn't passed. 

Start the PWP project in the offending spot. You can also place alt character houses around to block more spots, too. Or use an alt house to auto-demolish a PWP that may be in the way. 

Save and then set the 3DS clock back to the current date. Resume plot resetting with a new character.


----------



## Campy

I haven't been playing in a few weeks. If I load up my game with a new character and everyone's house is still there, am I safe? Or do I also need to check if anyone is in boxes?

Since it's been a few weeks, I'd imagine that anyone who was planning to move out would have already done so. Or is it possible that someone started thinking about moving exactly 5 days ago (even though I haven't been on in weeks) and thus be in boxes exactly today?


----------



## Reese

Campy said:


> I haven't been playing in a few weeks. If I load up my game with a new character and everyone's house is still there, am I safe? Or do I also need to check if anyone is in boxes?
> 
> Since it's been a few weeks, I'd imagine that anyone who was planning to move out would have already done so. Or is it possible that someone started thinking about moving exactly 5 days ago (even though I haven't been on in weeks) and thus be in boxes exactly today?


Movers can only be chosen on days you actually load up the game, so if you haven't played in weeks then I don't think it's possible for anyone to be in boxes today. If anyone was planning to move when you last played then their house would just be gone. If no one was planning to move, then you should be safe but there'll probably be a new mover when you load up with your mayor.


----------



## Campy

Reese said:


> Movers can only be chosen on days you actually load up the game, so if you haven't played in weeks then I don't think it's possible for anyone to be in boxes today. If anyone was planning to move when you last played then their house would just be gone. If no one was planning to move, then you should be safe but there'll probably be a new mover when you load up with your mayor.


That makes sense. Thank you for answering.


----------



## poliwag0

How do you grow normal trees with money?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

poliwag0 said:


> How do you grow normal trees with money?



You have to bury a bag of Bells with the Golden Shovel. I believe the minimum amount you have to plant is 1000 Bells, but I'm not sure on that. This is also how you get Money Trees, but you have basically no chance of getting a Money Tree if you only plant 1000 Bells. I'm guessing that you just want a quick way to plant more regular trees without waiting for Leif to restock, though.


----------



## davidxrawr

So I'm gonna start doing HHA theme challenges (rustic) and I'm thinking about using a few gyroids. On a guide I read online it says:
"Item that can't be used because it's facing a wall or is behind something" which would cause a -10,000 point penalty. Are gyroids considered interactable? I wanna know before I start positioning everything (Gonna try to max out a room with one theme)


----------



## poliwag0

davidxrawr said:


> So I'm gonna start doing HHA theme challenges (rustic) and I'm thinking about using a few gyroids. On a guide I read online it says:
> "Item that can't be used because it's facing a wall or is behind something" which would cause a -10,000 point penalty. Are gyroids considered interactable? I wanna know before I start positioning everything (Gonna try to max out a room with one theme)


Once a villager asked why my gyroid was facing a wall, so I think they do


----------



## davidxrawr

thank you  One more question. Im looking at two websites that have music and there corresponding themes.

http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/furniture-by-theme/
http://moridb.com/items/music/?limit=50&offset=0

Not sure which one to trust. Moridb has some music listed as belonging to 2 themes which leads to a bigger list of music I could do for the rustic theme challenge :s


----------



## Ras

So, on your birthday, you only get one of the six special items?  Without "cheating," you have to play for six years to get everything?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Ras said:


> So, on your birthday, you only get one of the six special items?  Without "cheating," you have to play for six years to get everything?



Yeah, you only get one item from what I understand. Besides time traveling and trading, you could also make three other alternate characters. Then you could get four a year, but you'd have to befriend some villagers with all of them, which will take some time.


----------



## Ras

Thanks, for some reason, I thought you got everything if you had high friendships.


----------



## Hypno KK

Can you plant durians and other fruits you got from the island in your town? If so, are there restrictions on the area where they can be placed (like only the south side of town or whatever)?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Laser Beams said:


> Can you plant durians and other fruits you got from the island in your town? If so, are there restrictions on the area where they can be placed (like only the south side of town or whatever)?



You can plant all island fruits in your town! Durians, Mangos, Lemons, and Lychees can be planted anywhere in your town except for the beaches. They work just like the other fruit trees. Bananas and Coconuts (the palm tree fruits) can only be planted on the beaches.


----------



## Hypno KK

SonatinaGena said:


> You can plant all island fruits in your town! Durians, Mangos, Lemons, and Lychees can be planted anywhere in your town except for the beaches. They work just like the other fruit trees. Bananas and Coconuts (the palm tree fruits) can only be planted on the beaches.



Awesome, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Griffin

When a villager tells you they're moving, is it possible for them to decide NOT to move WITHOUT being talked to? In other words, if I don't talk to them again after that, they can't possibly change their mind and decide to stay, right?


----------



## WonderK

Griffin said:


> When a villager tells you they're moving, is it possible for them to decide NOT to move WITHOUT being talked to? In other words, if I don't talk to them again after that, they can't possibly change their mind and decide to stay, right?



No. They can only decide not to move if you talk to them again.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I now have 30 projects in my town, and Isabelle won't display other projects when requesting to build a new project. Only the town hall and station projects are available. Is this meant to happen once you get to the 30 mark? 

Also, will villagers still request projects? I hope so...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I now have 30 projects in my town, and Isabelle won't display other projects when requesting to build a new project. Only the town hall and station projects are available. Is this meant to happen once you get to the 30 mark?
> 
> Also, will villagers still request projects? I hope so...



You hit the maximum amount of PWPs (30) that you can have at any given point, which is why they have been removed from the list. If you demolish a project, you will get the list back. As far as I know, you can still receive PWP requests even though you've hit the limit.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

SonatinaGena said:


> You hit the maximum amount of PWPs (30) that you can have at any given point, which is why they have been removed from the list. If you demolish a project, you will get the list back. As far as I know, you can still receive PWP requests even though you've hit the limit.


Thank goodness, thanks SonatinaGena!


----------



## Leopardfire

I just traded Marshal for Ankha, but I think I may have accidenatly not saved. I ended the session fine, so I know there was no issues there, but I don't see her plot. Did I mess up? I'd hate to lose Ankha. ;-;


----------



## Naiad

Leopardfire said:


> I just traded Marshal for Ankha, but I think I may have accidenatly not saved. I ended the session fine, so I know there was no issues there, but I don't see her plot. Did I mess up? I'd hate to lose Ankha. ;-;



Can you elaborate on your issue? Did you just pick up Ankha to find out her plot wasn't there?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Leopardfire said:


> I just traded Marshal for Ankha, but I think I may have accidenatly not saved. I ended the session fine, so I know there was no issues there, but I don't see her plot. Did I mess up? I'd hate to lose Ankha. ;-;



What do you mean "not saved?" Did the other person confirm that Ankha's house said, "Moved Out" after you adopted her and was the session ended/did you go home by train just fine? If so, everything should be fine.

I have read that some people experienced delays in seeing villager plots if they let someone adopt a villager of their own on the same day. I think the game just needs a few extra days to process Marshal's move-out and then Ankha's move-in. If you're time traveling, time travel a day ahead and see if there isn't a plot. Even if there isn't a plot, save anyway (feel free to delete the new character whenever, the point is that you should save for that day). Then time travel a day further and continue, and you should see a plot eventually. If you're not time traveling, obviously just play the game as normal for today and check back in tomorrow.


----------



## Leopardfire

I adopted Ankha, and then let someone come and adopt Marshal. I then closed my gates. I think I saved (this is the issue, I'm not 100% sure if I did >.<) and hit my homescreen. I was going to check if I did, but I accidentaly pressed the X button. I TT'd to the next day and began to plot reset, and found no plot. I went back a day, I found Marshal's house, which saved "moved out". All the flowers I had watered before the adopter were still sparkling. I had nine villagers when I adopted Ankha, including Marshal, who was in boxes.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Leopardfire said:


> I adopted Ankha, and then let someone come and adopt Marshal. I then closed my gates. I think I saved (this is the issue, I'm not 100% sure if I did >.<) and hit my homescreen. I was going to check if I did, but I accidentaly pressed the X button.



Oh, it doesn't matter whether or not you saved afterwards! As long as the person who had Ankha ended the session/you left by train, then the WiFi session was saved properly. And as long as the same applied to the person who adopted Marshal, that person also has Marshal.

You just need to save on the day following your adoption, even though there isn't a plot. Then keep time traveling forward, saving if she still doesn't appear. She should appear at some point. The game just needs a day or two to process the moving out and the moving in.


----------



## Leopardfire

Thank-you for answering! I was panicking, I didn't want to lose Ankha. x) I'll do what you said, hopefully she won't hide for long.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Leopardfire said:


> Thank-you for answering! I was panicking, I didn't want to lose Ankha. x) I'll do what you said, hopefully she won't hide for long.



No worries! Post back if she still isn't appearing. I haven't had any experience with this myself, but I've read a bunch of posts of people who had a similar issue, and the general similarities between those problems were that they had all let someone move out the same day. I think the game just needs some time to process the villager moving out before they can let villagers move in. 

If she doesn't move in, the only thing that could have happened was an error in picking her up (like if you disconnected or something).


----------



## Melyora

If a villager is sick, is it still possible for other villagers to (ping to) move out?


----------



## Ras

Yeah, I had Gala sick the other day and Beau asked to move.  I think Stitches was sick when Tom asked to move.

. . .

What's the best way to find a tarantula?  I've been wandering around my village for the past three nights and have seen two of them, but they were apparently just off the screen when I entered, so they ran off before I could do anything.  Other than that, I just can't find them.  I mainly orbit around my town plaza since that has the most open ground.  Do they spawn on the paths we put down?  I know June's only a few days old and I have plenty of time (and I caught one last year in my other town), but I really want to knock this out.


----------



## WonderK

@Ras: They can spawn on paths. They are just literally the rarest damn bug in the game (and hardest to catch too).

I have a question now. What day does your town tree's leaves fully grow back?


----------



## Ras

WonderK said:


> @Ras: They can spawn on paths. They are just literally the rarest damn bug in the game (and hardest to catch too).



I've been working on my gold bug badge by going to the island every night, but this stupid tarantula hunt has put the brakes to that.  It really hurts that I saw a couple and could do nothing about it (one ran into the pond).


----------



## WonderK

Ras said:


> I've been working on my gold bug badge by going to the island every night, but this stupid tarantula hunt has put the brakes to that.  It really hurts that I saw a couple and could do nothing about it (one ran into the pond).



I wish Nintendo programmed the AI a bit better when it came to that tarantula haha. I know how you feel (those feel from wild world and city folk). I haven't caught one yet in New leaf.


----------



## Ras

AH DAMMIT!  I just found one and it stopped and then started to move, so I had to charge it.  And, it bit me.  GRRRRRRR!


----------



## GGDeity

Hey guys, this is my third(?) day on animal crossing! I like most of my villagers so far (kabuki,hamlet,hans, and katt is okay too) but I was wondering how to make the others move out so I can get a taste of other villagers/personalities? I read online that there is an option of introducing yourself then ignore them for a week, but since I am new I have talked to everyone (talked to the ones I liked alot and rarely talked to the ones I dislike) so I don't really know what to do from here. Didn't want to post a thread because this is probably a question asked alot already... Anyways if anyone can let me know my options I'd *appreciate* it!


----------



## twerkstrider

GGDeity said:


> Hey guys, this is my third(?) day on animal crossing! I like most of my villagers so far (kabuki,hamlet,hans, and katt is okay too) but I was wondering how to make the others move out so I can get a taste of other villagers/personalities? I read online that there is an option of introducing yourself then ignore them for a week, but since I am new I have talked to everyone (talked to the ones I liked alot and rarely talked to the ones I dislike) so I don't really know what to do from here. Didn't want to post a thread because this is probably a question asked alot already... Anyways if anyone can let me know my options I'd *appreciate* it!



great to hear you're enjoying it! have you got all 9 of your villagers yet?? once you have 9 (and it's been 4 days since the last one moved in), animals will start to ask to move out. who "pings" (the exclamation mark above their head and running over to you) you is completely random, but i've found it's those who you are closer with that move. try and befriend everyone and see what happens!


----------



## Kairii

I was just wondering about the Nookling expansions. If you order from the kiosk in the store, does that count towards the bells needed to expand or does it have to be things bought directly in store? Appreciate answers. Thanks.


----------



## Hypno KK

GGDeity said:


> Hey guys, this is my third(?) day on animal crossing! I like most of my villagers so far (kabuki,hamlet,hans, and katt is okay too) but I was wondering how to make the others move out so I can get a taste of other villagers/personalities? I read online that there is an option of introducing yourself then ignore them for a week, but since I am new I have talked to everyone (talked to the ones I liked alot and rarely talked to the ones I dislike) so I don't really know what to do from here. Didn't want to post a thread because this is probably a question asked alot already... Anyways if anyone can let me know my options I'd *appreciate* it!



It sounds like you only have 4 villagers so far so don't worry about making them move out. You need to have at least 9 villagers for them to consider moving out at all, so you'll just have to wait to have at least 9 villagers to be able to move someone out.

If you already have 9 villagers, there are very simple ways of moving out the ones you don't want. One thing you can do is just wait, once you've hit 9, you'll get at least one request a week (usually more) for a villager to move out, so you can just allow them to go ahead if you don't want them in your town. 

If you want to speed up the process, ignoring them for a week doesn't work (I've tried it and what seems to be on this subject seem to be mostly rumours or isolated incidents, which I wouldn't count as "proof"). The villagers who have naturally pinged me most have been the ones I talked to moderately, actually, not the ones I ignored or talked to a lot.

The way I've used in the past to move out unwanted villagers is detailed in a thread in this forum, by a user called faerie. Search for it and you'll find it, you have several options within that method. It seems to me to be the safest and it's worked well for me. The variant of that method that I've used was as follows:

Pick a week without any events in it then use your 3DS clock to set the calendar date to the Sunday that begins that week in the game. Load the game as your mayor, save and quit. Then go to the calendar, set the date to one year after that (change just the year, no need to change the day or month). Start up your game, then choose the option to create a new character. This is very important, if you choose your mayor, it won't work and it'll mess up. So make sure you're creating a new character from scratch. After the whole intro on the train, after Porter gives you the town map, take a look at the map. Someone will be gone from it. Quit the game without saving (this is important). Go back to the 3DS calendar and set the year back by one year. This means you'll be on the date you last saved as your mayor. Load up the game as your mayor, then go talk to the villager who was missing from the map the new character received one year later. That villager should ping you to move. If they don't, talk to them a few times (about 5 times or so) and see if they mention moving. If they don't, save and quit, then load the game again and go find them and see if they ping you, if they don't, talk to them a few times again, and if they say nothing about moving, save and quit then load the game again. You may have to repeat this step (of loading the game as your mayor and seeking out that character) a few times, but for me, that villager has always pinged me on the first or second try.

If it's a villager you want to keep, tell them to stay, save and quit. Then: go to the 3DS calendar, move forward by one year, load as your mayor, save and quit. Go to the calendar, set it forward by another year, start a new character, check who's gone, quit without saving, set the date back by one year, load as your mayor, find that character, etc.

For example, when I did this, it was May. I picked this week we're currently on in real life since no events are taking place now. I set the date to June 1 2014. I loaded as my mayor, saved and quit. Then I set the calendar to June 1 2015, started a new character, checked who was gone, quit without saving, went back to June 1 2014, and used the mayor to talk to that character. Then the next time I did it, I went to June 1 2015, loaded as the mayor, saved and quit, then set the date to June 1 2016, started with a new character, quit without saving, went back to 2015, talked to that villager as the mayor, and so on. 

Basically, you go forward with your mayor, then go 1 year after that with a new villager, then go back with your mayor and talk to that villager.

Repeat this process until someone you want to move out says they'd like to move. Tell them to go. Then you can return to the original date if you wish to. In my case I ended up in 2020-something, and just went back to May 2014. Going back in time by any amount counts as going one day forward, so technically only one day had passed in my game. This means that a villager who was moving in 5 days, would now be moving in 4 days.

It's sounds complicated, but it's actually pretty simple once you get the hang of it. It's also one of the safest methods I know as long as you don't accidentally use your mayor at times when you should be using a new character. If you have any questions feel free to ask, or if you want to see more details or other alternatives (like TTing month by month and not year by year) search for that thread.

The only downside to this is that if you're travelling by year, your town will get a lot of weeds, but it helps if you have the Beautiful Town ordinance.

I hope this helps.


----------



## twerkstrider

Kairii said:


> I was just wondering about the Nookling expansions. If you order from the kiosk in the store, does that count towards the bells needed to expand or does it have to be things bought directly in store? Appreciate answers. Thanks.



oh!! you mean buying from the catalog? that counts towards the expansions!


----------



## GGDeity

Laser Beams said:


> -snip-


thanks, I do have more than 4 villagers, I think like 7 but only 4 were cool worth mentioning. Anyways thanks for the explanation I appreciate it


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville

Would I be able to eventually get me final dreamie if I use the reset trick the day after the campsite is completed?  I know it's guaranteed to get a villager each time and I know how to do the reset trick, but has anyone had any success doing this?  Please answer, I've asked on other sites, but no one gives me the feedback I need


----------



## Leopardfire

Yep, I got Kabuki using that trick.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville

Leopardfire said:


> Yep, I got Kabuki using that trick.


Thank you so much! Now. I can finally start my hopefully short quest for my final dreamie!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

If I make a new wish on my birthday, and tell my villagers. Will it replace my old wish?


----------



## loochan

Not sure if this has been answered, but you can have 10 villagers right? Does that include the houses that other players live in? Like I have one house that I play in and my bf has another house in my town.


----------



## Ras

You can have 10 animal villagers and 4 human residents.


----------



## Kairii

I know mushrooms and whatnot spawn during November, but can they survive outside of that month? Like, can I plant a mushroom in July? Or will it die ?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Kairii said:


> I know mushrooms and whatnot spawn during November, but can they survive outside of that month? Like, can I plant a mushroom in July? Or will it die ?



They can survive outside of that month. If you have any stumps with special patterns, you can actually have mushrooms spawn around them all year long as well. But if you either pick up a mushroom and move it somewhere or even just leave it on the ground, you don't have to worry about them dying after mushroom season. The only thing is that I've heard that some people have had issues getting new mushrooms to spawn during November if they already have tons of mushrooms on the ground (again, during the rest of the year, there's no issue as long as you have special stumps, you'll still get mushrooms growing randomly).


----------



## Kairii

Thank you for the thorough answer! ^_^


----------



## Lou

Hello!

I have a question about hybrid flowers--

Can regulars flowers produce several hybrids or is it a one time thing? (do we have to cycle flowers in order to get new hybrids for instance?)

I noticed once the hybrid has bloomed, there won't be any new hybrids


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Lou said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a question about hybrid flowers--
> 
> Can regulars flowers produce several hybrids or is it a one time thing? (do we have to cycle flowers in order to get new hybrids for instance?)
> 
> I noticed once the hybrid has bloomed, there won't be any new hybrids



You can breed the same regular flowers together to make hybrids even though they've already been bred together. Once you get two of those hybrids, though, you should start breeding those hybrids together since it'll be more likely that you'll get more hybrids out of that plot. I'd also suggest adding the first hybrid you made to the plot of regular flowers since, again, having those hybrid genes makes it more likely to get a hybrid.

Have you made any changes to your breeding that may have caused you to make fewer hybrids? To maximize hybrid output, use a small plot, water only those flowers in the plot you wish to breed, and use the fertilizer/Golden Shovel if you have them.


----------



## Hypno KK

Lou said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a question about hybrid flowers--
> 
> Can regulars flowers produce several hybrids or is it a one time thing? (do we have to cycle flowers in order to get new hybrids for instance?)
> 
> I noticed once the hybrid has bloomed, there won't be any new hybrids



You can make them breed multiple times, at least in my experience. If you want to make sure, you can always get two flowers with the same genetics and place them elsewhere so they'll breed another hybrid.

Then you can just breed hybrids together. That's the fastest and easiest way to get hybrids, once you have more than one of them.

The thing about flowers is that it can take some time for them to spawn (especially if they aren't being watered) and when they do, there's only an x% chance you'll get hybrids. That chance is higher if you're breeding hybrids with hybrids but it's still there even with other flowers, as long as their genetics enable you to produce the hybrid you're aiming for. So if a pair of flowers in your town has produced the hybrid you wanted, you can wait and they'll eventually produce another of the same hybrid.

I'd also recommend separating the flowers those two flowers spawn. They can be handy if you want to breed certain hybrids (due to genetics) or you can just sell them, but keeping them close to the other flowers can just make things more confusing. It's easier if you isolate the flowers you want to breed together, in my experience, though that's not required. It's just easier to keep track too.


----------



## poliwag0

If a villager is planning to move in a few days, and you TT back ~50 years they won't move for 50 years, right?
Like if Colton is going to move in the 10th, can I TT back to June 6, 1900 and he won't move until June 10, 2014?


----------



## FireNinja1

poliwag0 said:


> If a villager is planning to move in a few days, and you TT back ~50 years they won't move for 50 years, right?
> Like if Colton is going to move in the 10th, can I TT back to June 6, 1900 and he won't move until June 10, 2014?



No, that won't work. I've heard from around here that going back in time (no matter length of time) would count as one in-game day, however the counter for villager move-out would decrease by 1 per 6 am passed (I don't know either, this is just stuff I heard, and I've never actually tested it, I haven't had a villager intentionally move since December of last year). So in theory, if Colton were to leave on the 10th this year, and you went back 114 years, he'd be long gone.


----------



## nammie

poliwag0 said:


> If a villager is planning to move in a few days, and you TT back ~50 years they won't move for 50 years, right?
> Like if Colton is going to move in the 10th, can I TT back to June 6, 1900 and he won't move until June 10, 2014?



No, TTing back any amount of time only counts as 1 day passed, and then from that point on time would continue as usual. So instead of moving on June 10, 2014, he would now move on June 9, 1990.


----------



## Hypno KK

poliwag0 said:


> If a villager is planning to move in a few days, and you TT back ~50 years they won't move for 50 years, right?
> Like if Colton is going to move in the 10th, can I TT back to June 6, 1900 and he won't move until June 10, 2014?



No. TTing back any amount of time counts as one day forward in the game and that's what matters. So suppose that he told you he'd be moving in 5 days. When you TT back, he'll still move, he'll just move in 4 days now, so he'll move on June 9th 1900 for example.


----------



## saehanfox

Does anyone know when the kimbap plate will be released or has it been released?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

saehanfox said:


> Does anyone know when the kimbap plate will be released or has it been released?


No, for now its unknown.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Are Gracie Grace items reorderable?  Like, can you catalogue them?


----------



## Ettienne

MadisonCrossing said:


> Are Gracie Grace items reorderable?  Like, can you catalogue them?



They show up in the catalog, but are unorderable. Just opened my T&T Emporium today.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ettienne said:


> They show up in the catalog, but are unorderable. Just opened my T&T Emporium today.



Okay.  Thanks!


----------



## PsychoNobody

Hey Guys, I`m pretty new to this whole "Cycle-Town" thingy, and I`ve come to the point, that no villager wants to move out. Why ? Do I have to do something before a moving out can happen?

Edit: If this is the wrong section, Im sorry. Im pretty new here and dont know where to post this.. :c


----------



## Ettienne

PsychoNobody said:


> Hey Guys, I`m pretty new to this whole "Cycle-Town" thingy, and I`ve come to the point, that no villager wants to move out. Why ? Do I have to do something before a moving out can happen?
> 
> Edit: If this is the wrong section, Im sorry. Im pretty new here and dont know where to post this.. :c



Nope! You're in the perfect place. c:

Is this a new town? If you haven't reached 100% satisfaction yet, that could be the cause. Or so I've heard from others who had a similar problem.


----------



## PsychoNobody

I've got my 100%, and even the camping place. I have 10 villagers, but after 3 month of time traveling, nothing happened yet..


----------



## Ras

You have to get through the tutorial dialogue from the villagers. If you're at 10 with a campsite, you probably already have done that.  If not, it's when they say things like, "Did you know you can sell shells to Re-Tail?"  No one will ask to move while those messages are still unheard (or so the legend goes).


----------



## PsychoNobody

I talked every day with my villagers.. But I will keep on going, maybe some day they will leave.. Or I have to reset. :<


----------



## Hypno KK

Ras said:


> You have to get through the tutorial dialogue from the villagers. If you're at 10 with a campsite, you probably already have done that.  If not, it's when they say things like, "Did you know you can sell shells to Re-Tail?"  No one will ask to move while those messages are still unheard (or so the legend goes).



I don't think that's true. My villagers still give me random tips like that and I've had villagers move.


----------



## Naiad

PsychoNobody said:


> I talked every day with my villagers.. But I will keep on going, maybe some day they will leave.. Or I have to reset. :<



If you use the TT 2-day method, I guarantee you'll get someone out.
If you hate all of your villagers, you can use this method to cycle them out after one is in boxes:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?152911-Foolproof-Cycling-Method


----------



## PsychoNobody

Lafiel Nightray said:


> If you use the TT 2-day method, I guarantee you'll get someone out.
> If you hate all of your villagers, you can use this method to cycle them out after one is in boxes:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?152911-Foolproof-Cycling-Method



The Problem is, that no villager ever wants to move out. I can timetravel as much as I want, noone wants to move out.
Thanks for the help everyone, I will try to talk to everyone everyday, maybe soon someone wants to move. If not, I have to reset. ;o


----------



## Sinfonia

Lafiel Nightray said:


> If you use the TT 2-day method, I guarantee you'll get someone out.
> If you hate all of your villagers, you can use this method to cycle them out after one is in boxes:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?152911-Foolproof-Cycling-Method



I'm having the same problem and it doesn't work /: 
Talked to every villager at least once, listened to tutorials, went to every store, donated something to the museum, 100% satisfaction, 1st level of house is paid, too... but nobody wants to move out in my new cycling town.


----------



## Hypno KK

PsychoNobody said:


> The Problem is, that no villager ever wants to move out. I can timetravel as much as I want, noone wants to move out.
> Thanks for the help everyone, I will try to talk to everyone everyday, maybe soon someone wants to move. If not, I have to reset. ;o



Is there an event coming up in your game? Nobody wants to move if there's an event coming up.

Also... obvious question, but how many villagers do you currently have?


----------



## Campy

Poor Walker caught a nasty cold today, but his birthday is tomorrow.. Will he be celebrating his birthday normally?


----------



## Kairii

Do shells on grass count as 'garbage'?
I put a few shells leading up from my beach, not too many, but a few... I was just wondering if it's counter productive in trying to achieve perfect town.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Campy said:


> Poor Walker caught a nasty cold today, but his birthday is tomorrow.. Will he be celebrating his birthday normally?



I had Zucker catch a cold before his birthday, and he celebrated his birthday just fine. Actually, after his birthday, he didn't even mention his cold and didn't go through his "thanks for taking care of me!" spiel even though I brought him medicine everyday. However, he was scheduled to either get better on his birthday or perhaps the day right after his birthday, so I'm not sure if it's different in your situation since Walker just got sick. I'm guessing that it should be fine, though, and he'll celebrate his birthday normally.



Kairii said:


> Do shells on grass count as 'garbage'?
> I put a few shells leading up from my beach, not too many, but a few... I was just wondering if it's counter productive in trying to achieve perfect town.



Shells don't count towards your garbage item count.


----------



## Pirate

Hi guys, I figured I'd post this question here rather than make a new thread. I looked through the questions on the first post briefly for the words in which my question relates to, but I didn't see anything on it, so apologies if it is there and I missed it.

I just put my 3DS next to me to do the diving trick while I did some other stuff on the computer and watched a bit of TV, I finished up waiting 5 minutes and I got a ping for a PWP (thank you Pekoe for the fairy-tale bench<3) and I was just wondering if I can keep doing the diving trick for PWP pings over and over within the same day or not. I remember reading somewhere on Tumblr that you can only get a PWP ping ONCE per day, but then I read somewhere else that you can get multiple.

So I'm confused. Is it limited to only one PWP suggestion per day, or can I keep going and get more suggestions in the same day?


----------



## Feloreena

Elin said:


> Hi guys, I figured I'd post this question here rather than make a new thread. I looked through the questions on the first post briefly for the words in which my question relates to, but I didn't see anything on it, so apologies if it is there and I missed it.
> 
> I just put my 3DS next to me to do the diving trick while I did some other stuff on the computer and watched a bit of TV, I finished up waiting 5 minutes and I got a ping for a PWP (thank you Pekoe for the fairy-tale bench<3) and I was just wondering if I can keep doing the diving trick for PWP pings over and over within the same day or not. I remember reading somewhere on Tumblr that you can only get a PWP ping ONCE per day, but then I read somewhere else that you can get multiple.
> 
> So I'm confused. Is it limited to only one PWP suggestion per day, or can I keep going and get more suggestions in the same day?



You can definitely get more than one PWP request per day, but I am not sure if there is an upper limit to it.  Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Campy

SonatinaGena said:


> I had Zucker catch a cold before his birthday, and he celebrated his birthday just fine. Actually, after his birthday, he didn't even mention his cold and didn't go through his "thanks for taking care of me!" spiel even though I brought him medicine everyday. However, he was scheduled to either get better on his birthday or perhaps the day right after his birthday, so I'm not sure if it's different in your situation since Walker just got sick. I'm guessing that it should be fine, though, and he'll celebrate his birthday normally.


Alright, that's reassuring. Thank you for answering.


----------



## Pirate

Feloreena said:


> You can definitely get more than one PWP request per day, but I am not sure if there is an upper limit to it.  Hope this helps a bit!



Yes that helps, thank you! :3 I'll try it a few more times for today and see what happens!


----------



## Rose

Does anyone know if you can TT back a few hours to keep a camper present? For example, I've got a lazy villager I'd like to use the beetle-selling method on, and I'd like a few more hours of time to do that.

If I time-travel backwards at 5AM and go to 2PM - will that give me the full day back of that one camper, or will he still be gone in an hour? I hope I didn't word that too terribly aha I'm struggling.


----------



## Ras

He'll still be there as long as you remember to set the date and time correctly.


----------



## Rose

Much thanks, Ras. Time to rack up the bells.


----------



## Hypno KK

^ Doesn't TTing back count as going one day forward if you've already saved during that period of time (for example, saving at 4 AM, then TTing back to the afternoon before that)? Because if so, I think the camper might be gone.

If you haven't saved during that period of time, though, I'm pretty sure you can keep adjusting the clock to give you more time. I once had an in-game day last for several days in real life and I don't think the game counted it as TTing. Basically, I'd just set the time to a little bit after I'd last saved. If I'd saved at 4 PM in the game, I'd set the clock to 4:10, if I'd saved at 5 PM the next time, I'd set it to 5:10, etc.


----------



## Ras

No, it doesn't work that way.  A day period is from 6am to 6am.  So, if it's 4am on June 10 and you TT back to 2pm on June 9, the camper will be there, or Redd will be there, or whatever else was going on in your town that day.  If you talked to your villagers a bunch and they went to sleep and you TT'd back to 2pm, they'd say, "I can't seem to run into anyone else but you!"  The only problem would be if you forgot to change the date from the 10th to the 9th.  Then, you'd actually be moving *forward* through time, and the camper would be gone.


----------



## Hypno KK

Ras said:


> No, it doesn't work that way.  A day period is from 6am to 6am.  So, if it's 4am on June 10 and you TT back to 2pm on June 9, the camper will be there, or Redd will be there, or whatever else was going on in your town that day.  If you talked to your villagers a bunch and they went to sleep and you TT'd back to 2pm, they'd say, "I can't seem to run into anyone else but you!"  The only problem would be if you forgot to change the date from the 10th to the 9th.  Then, you'd actually be moving *forward* through time, and the camper would be gone.



I know a day period is from 6 am to 6 am, thanks. I'm talking about moving back in time to play over a time frame you've already played in. This won't count as a day forward in weekdays (because if you're playing the same afternoon over and over again it's still the same weekday so stuff like Redd being in your town won't change) but I think it counts as a day forward in the game. Once I had a villager moving in but I kept playing the same time frame since there were things I wanted to finish on that day. I wasn't travelling in a time frame that involved different calendar days or 6 AM. I was playing on a certain afternoon, invited that villager, TTed back to a few hours before, etc. By the time I was done with that, the villager had plotted and moved in. Maybe it was just a glitch or something. I've also had campers move out when I played the same hour repeatedly. *shrugs* 

On the other hand, I've never had any of those issues whenever I've used the 3DS clock to set it to after the last time I'd previously saved the game. Like I mentioned in my example, saving the game at 4 PM and then tricking the game to think it's 4:10 won't be considered TTing since the game will assume you took a 10-minute break. 

I've noticed this with turnips too. TTing back to play a time frame you've already played will spoil your turnips. TTing back to an hour/day that is different from real time but it's after you've last played doesn't affect them since the game doesn't know you're TTing.


----------



## kasane

If I have a European/AUS/NZ 3DS with language settings like German and French, would I be able to set my 3DS language to those, TT to New Year and get items such as the Sparkling Cider and the Berliner? And would it work for a physical copy?


----------



## nammie

KitsuneNikki said:


> If I have a European/AUS/NZ 3DS with language settings like German and French, would I be able to set my 3DS language to those, TT to New Year and get items such as the Sparkling Cider and the Berliner? And would it work for a physical copy?



I heard this was possible, so I'm 90% sure that by changing the language settings you can get different items... again not 100% sure though, maybe other people have more concrete answers lol


----------



## Ras

It should work.  In the US, I was able to switch to Spanish and get the twelve-grape plate.  I'm pretty sure my friend in Germany was able to get the Berliner and the cider.


----------



## Viixen

Question. I'm going to start cycling! Can I start straight away or do I need to get an approval rating forst?


----------



## Ettienne

Viixen said:


> Question. I'm going to start cycling! Can I start straight away or do I need to get an approval rating forst?



You don't need anyone's approval! It's your game, and you can do with it as you please. ;D

As for the game, you supposedly need the 100% approval rating for villagers to move in and out.


----------



## lumineerin

Hi there! Today Croque randomly moved in, and I'm not sure why! Without him, I had nine villagers already and I am sure that spotpass is off! Does anyone know how he got into my town?


----------



## FireNinja1

emcconville said:


> Hi there! Today Croque randomly moved in, and I'm not sure why! Without him, I had nine villagers already and I am sure that spotpass is off! Does anyone know how he got into my town?



If you have SpotPass off, then it's definitely StreetPass. There's no other explanation (plus Croque is considered ugly by many, so that only adds to the reasoning).


----------



## lumineerin

FireNinja1 said:


> If you have SpotPass off, then it's definitely StreetPass. There's no other explanation (plus Croque is considered ugly by many, so that only adds to the reasoning).



Ahhh darn! I'm going to figure out how to turn off streetpass right away! Thanks for your help, though!


----------



## lumineerin

Ok sorry guys, but I have another question! Are you farmiliar with house and pwp spacing? I know that villager houses need a 5x5 space, and that PWPs need a 1 square buffer space around, but could they overlap? 

  XXX  
ZZZZZ
ZZZZZ
ZZZZZ
ZZZZZ
ZZZZZ
If x= the pwp and z= the house, would that work! or would it have to look like this?

  XXX

ZZZZZ
ZZZZZ
ZZZZZ
ZZZZZ
ZZZZZ

I'm just asking because I'm trying to block off areas for villagers to move in! Thanks for anyone who can help!


----------



## FireNinja1

Buffers should not overlap. I believe that there needs to be a two-space, rather than just one, since they can't overlap.


----------



## lumineerin

FireNinja1 said:


> Buffers should not overlap. I believe that there needs to be a two-space, rather than just one, since they can't overlap.



Ok, thank you for your help again!


----------



## Cou

Okay I haven't played AC in like a month or something and someone moved into my town before I stopped playing, so for sure no one was going to move. Anyway, so can I safely play it without having to change the time/date and have all my villagers still?


----------



## Ras

Hey, I remember you!  Welcome back!  You should go in as a new character just to be safe.  If everyone's there, you can go in as normal.  If you don't want to bother, you should be okay.  If you played even a day after the villager moved in, there's a chance someone was picked to move.


----------



## Cou

Ras said:


> Hey, I remember you!  Welcome back!  You should go in as a new character just to be safe.  If everyone's there, you can go in as normal.  If you don't want to bother, you should be okay.  If you played even a day after the villager moved in, there's a chance someone was picked to move.



Ras! Ohman, thanks again, you're always here to help me hehe, thank you for the wb msg too. That's a great idea, I'll do just that!


----------



## Straw hat

*Tanning questions!* By today, can we tan normally in our town, or we have to wait until the 16th/ Club Tortimer? How much time one must spend to get they tanning level per day? How long does a tan stay and go away?


----------



## tinytaylor

Straw hat said:


> *Tanning questions!* By today, can we tan normally in our town, or we have to wait until the 16th/ Club Tortimer? How much time one must spend to get they tanning level per day? How long does a tan stay and go away?



15 min a day. I think it starts the 16th or 17 but the island 
is always an option between 12-5 PM. 

Question:
I've had my town for maybe 2 weeks now and no ones requested 
a pwp. Any ideas?


----------



## Champagne

This has happened twice now... I have the meteor shower notice on my board with the correct date and the sky is clear, but no stars are appearing. I'm just sitting here and nothing is happening at all. Does time travelling mess it up or something? I'd really love to see one and this isn't the first time that I've encountered this issue.


----------



## nammie

Champagne said:


> This has happened twice now... I have the meteor shower notice on my board with the correct date and the sky is clear, but no stars are appearing. I'm just sitting here and nothing is happening at all. Does time travelling mess it up or something? I'd really love to see one and this isn't the first time that I've encountered this issue.



what time is it? sometimes it starts quite late, I find it usually goes... full blown meteor shower... at around 9pm or so!


----------



## Celestefey

Quick question: I started up my town today and I went on my Mayor character. I'm holding some items for a friend of mine and he dropped them in my plaza but today I noticed Crazy Redd had set his tent up and of course... When that happens, the items disappear. I just want to know if they have disappeared permanently or not.  I feel really awful and crappy now knowing I've probably lost his items. If I were to power off now and just TT back to the day before, would they still be there?


----------



## Champagne

nammie said:


> what time is it? sometimes it starts quite late, I find it usually goes... full blown meteor shower... at around 9pm or so!



I tried 7, 9, and 10 PM.


----------



## Reese

Himari said:


> Quick question: I started up my town today and I went on my Mayor character. I'm holding some items for a friend of mine and he dropped them in my plaza but today I noticed Crazy Redd had set his tent up and of course... When that happens, the items disappear. I just want to know if they have disappeared permanently or not.  I feel really awful and crappy now knowing I've probably lost his items. If I were to power off now and just TT back to the day before, would they still be there?


If you have the police station they will show up in the lost and found there, if not they'll be there when you build it


----------



## EdIwin3052

Hello i own two copies of new leaf and was wondering if i could visit my other town to catch missed bugs and fish from past months?


----------



## Feloreena

EdIwin3052 said:


> Hello i own two copies of new leaf and was wondering if i could visit my other town to catch missed bugs and fish from past months?



Yes you can.


----------



## FireNinja1

tinytaylor said:


> Question:
> I've had my town for maybe 2 weeks now and no ones requested
> a pwp. Any ideas?


Try the wetsuit trick. Near-guarantee ping every time. Just be aware that some days you can get one immediately, others it may take hours to just get one.


----------



## PaperCat

Do more than one villager go to Club LOL at the same time? I find it adorable how they dance to the music.


----------



## Ras

PaperCat said:


> Do more than one villager go to Club LOL at the same time? I find it adorable how they dance to the music.



I think I've only seen one, but they can be joined there by villagers who have moved out. 



EdIwin3052 said:


> Hello i own two copies of new leaf and was wondering if i could visit my other town to catch missed bugs and fish from past months?



Only if you have more than one 3DS.


----------



## Epistole

I sold one of my villagers today, and so she's planning on moving to the person's town. She is in boxes today, so she'll be gone tomorrow. Can I tt right now or will that mess up the move?


----------



## Xanarcah

Epistole said:


> I sold one of my villagers today, and so she's planning on moving to the person's town. She is in boxes today, so she'll be gone tomorrow. Can I tt right now or will that mess up the move?



Has the person come and talked with her already, and safely left your town? If so, when you try to knock on your villager's door, it should say "Moved Out". 

At this point you can TT forwards or backwards or whatever you like.  Your villager is on their way already.


----------



## Epistole

Xanarcah said:


> Has the person come and talked with her already, and safely left your town? If so, when you try to knock on your villager's door, it should say "Moved Out".
> 
> At this point you can TT forwards or backwards or whatever you like.  Your villager is on their way already.


I didn't even think to knock on her door! It does say that! Thanks!


----------



## tinytaylor

FireNinja1 said:


> Try the wetsuit trick. Near-guarantee ping every time. Just be aware that some days you can get one immediately, others it may take hours to just get one.



thanks!


----------



## Senpai

its November in my game and i want it to go back to the date today. If i TT bacwards, would it count as one day only?


----------



## nammie

Senpai said:


> its November in my game and i want it to go back to the date today. If i TT bacwards, would it count as one day only?



yep, TTing back any amount of time counts as 1 day only


----------



## EdIwin3052

I know you are able to catch fish and bugs in a friends town, but are bugs that only come from striking rocks not appear?


----------



## SeiKun

Hi!

I read that there is one in every city generated but I have no idea where it is. The only area I can think of is the one marked with a red circle in the image linked below but all I catch are River classed fish so it makes me very very confused.

i DOT imgur DOT com SLASH whZwiBa DOT jpg

Does anyone know? :S


----------



## Campy

EdIwin3052 said:


> I know you are able to catch fish and bugs in a friends town, but are bugs that only come from striking rocks not appear?


I can't think of any reason why you wouldn't be able to find rock bugs in a friend's town. Can't say from experience, though. Hopefully someone else can confirm/correct this! 




SeiKun said:


> Hi!
> 
> I read that there is one in every city generated but I have no idea where it is. The only area I can think of is the one marked with a red circle in the image linked below but all I catch are River classed fish so it makes me very very confused.
> 
> i DOT imgur DOT com SLASH whZwiBa DOT jpg
> 
> Does anyone know? :S


One of what? Your post doesn't specifiy what you're looking for. Also, the link/image in your post doesn't work.


----------



## SeiKun

^

Oops, that part got left out. I'm looking for the 'Lake' or 'River Pool' ^_^

You need to replace the capitalized text with dots and slashes. I'm not allowed to post links -.-


----------



## Campy

SeiKun said:


> ^
> 
> Oops, that part got left out. I'm looking for the 'Lake' or 'River Pool' ^_^
> 
> You need to replace the capitalized text with dots and slashes. I'm not allowed to post links -.-


Oh whoops, my mistake! I didn't really pay attention to the text, haha. Anyway, that's indeed your river pool! The river pool contains all the normal river fish (hence you're finding them there), but it also contains a few fish that are exclusive to that area (like the Giant Snakehead). So, it makes sense that you're finding the normal fish there. The exclusive ones tend to be kind of rare, too, so that makes them harder to find!


----------



## SeiKun

No harm done. All right, thank you very much for responding!  That's right, it's the Snakehead I'm looking for *sigh*


----------



## Campy

SeiKun said:


> No harm done. All right, thank you very much for responding!  That's right, it's the Snakehead I'm looking for *sigh*


I don't know what time zone you're in, but keep in mind that the Giant Snakehead only shows up between 9am and 4pm. It also has a very large shadow, so you should be able to tell the difference from most of the other regular fish.

Good luck finding one!


----------



## de-carabas

I have a question! 

How long does it take for a villager to move in after your 9th villager moved out? I'm hoping to villager reset but not sure when to start!


----------



## FireNinja1

de-carabas said:


> I have a question!
> 
> How long does it take for a villager to move in after your 9th villager moved out? I'm hoping to villager reset but not sure when to start!


Between 1 day and 1 week. After 1 week I heard that it's a 100% chance someone will plot. I don't know how tell in advance which day it will be though.


----------



## de-carabas

Thanks! I was villager resetting for a ninth villager a couple of days ago and at some point when I reset someone had already moved in. 

I guess it's totally random, but thanks for your info!


----------



## PaperCat

my first villager is moving out. does her plot stay there and another house takes its place, or does whoever moves in just plop down anywhere?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> my first villager is moving out. does her plot stay there and another house takes its place, or does whoever moves in just plop down anywhere?



Any villager who moves in can plot anywhere they wish. They have a chance of plotting where the old villager used to live, or they may choose somewhere else entirely. I think that people have said that it seems like new villagers moving in tend to like plotting where old villagers used to live, so if you don't want anyone else moving in that exact area, I'd set down a PWP, even temporarily, to prevent it.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> Any villager who moves in can plot anywhere they wish. They have a chance of plotting where the old villager used to live, or they may choose somewhere else entirely. I think that people have said that it seems like new villagers moving in tend to like plotting where old villagers used to live, so if you don't want anyone else moving in that exact area, I'd set down a PWP, even temporarily, to prevent it.



Thanks. I am so used to a house being there, I don't mind if they plot there. I was just curious.


----------



## D i a

Just double checking to make sure -- beans are an unlimited when you throw them? Or are they only good for a few uses?


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

unlimited


----------



## D i a

Thanks!


----------



## PaperCat

if you talk to a villager in a dream town, does that up the chances of them moving to your town?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

No. Those chances aren't altered at all, aside from the chance changing to 0% after the villager has moved out and until you've had 16 other villagers.


----------



## davidxrawr

Do you NEED flowers for perfect town?
I dont like them (would like to get rid of all my flowers!) besides jacobbs ladders :S


----------



## FireNinja1

davidxrawr said:


> Do you NEED flowers for perfect town?
> I dont like them (would like to get rid of all my flowers!) besides jacobbs ladders :S



Yes, I do believe that you need them, it is a requirement.


----------



## effluo

Question time.

I am trying to plot reset for Lobo today. Problem is I forgot to delete the extra character from the last time I plot reset and the house is where I want Lobo to go.

Can I TT back to tomorrow and delete said extra character? Or will it save Lobo if I load up at all?

Thanks. :3


----------



## Xanarcah

effluo said:


> Question time.
> 
> I am trying to plot reset for Lobo today. Problem is I forgot to delete the extra character from the last time I plot reset and the house is where I want Lobo to go.
> 
> Can I TT back to tomorrow and delete said extra character? Or will it save Lobo if I load up at all?
> 
> Thanks. :3



You don't have to TT to delete a character. They never make it to your town since you never select "Yes, let's." when Isabelle asks you if you want to get started, so nothing loads up and nothing saves. You can delete them at any time. 

I've definitely done this before. o:


----------



## effluo

Xanarcah said:


> You don't have to TT to delete a character. They never make it to your town since you never select "Yes, let's." when Isabelle asks you if you want to get started, so nothing loads up and nothing saves. You can delete them at any time.
> 
> I've definitely done this before. o:




Thank you for answering! I didn't want to make a mistake. ^_^


----------



## Lou

Hello!

I have a question concerning garbage in town *--* !

I had a perfect town for several weeks (lots of Time travelling though)
But at some point I had to put things on the ground since I didn't have any more space in the locker ;A;


So personal objects count as trash? is it also bad to have objects on the ground in your house as well?

same for mushrooms (as decoration) do they lso give you bad ratings?

Thank you!


----------



## Ras

Objects on the floor of your house won't hurt your town rating, but it will knock your HH rating down. Mushrooms won't hurt your rating outside, and neither will shells. I even have 10 Easter eggs on the ground with no problems.


----------



## effluo

Lou said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a question concerning garbage in town *--* !
> 
> I had a perfect town for several weeks (lots of Time travelling though)
> But at some point I had to put things on the ground since I didn't have any more space in the locker ;A;
> 
> 
> So personal objects count as trash? is it also bad to have objects on the ground in your house as well?
> 
> same for mushrooms (as decoration) do they lso give you bad ratings?
> 
> Thank you!



Items that don't count as trash: mushrooms, buried gyroids and fossils, seashells(might be just on the beach though), regular fruit

Trash: any items including perfect fruit

If you are out of room I suggest selling reorder-able items that you won't be using soon or storing items in the museum.


----------



## Lou

Thank you very much for replying @Ras, @effluo !! :3 

Cleaning up now, and I totally forgot about the recordable items xD Thank you ---

We can get easter eggs too *--* !! ? 

I know someone who is going to TT back in time hehe


----------



## Ras

Gotta warn you to be careful, then. Breakable rocks spawn on Easter, and you want to make sure to break them all before going past that day. There is a small chance they will glitch and become permanent if you don't. Don't let it scare you, though. Only a small number of rocks spawn and it's easy to break them all.


----------



## kasane

My question: When you make a new town, would you be able to tell what native fruit you'd be getting? Or would you just have to wait and see what your town map is?



Ras said:


> Gotta warn you to be careful, then. Breakable rocks spawn on Easter, and you want to make sure to break them all before going past that day. There is a small chance they will glitch and become permanent if you don't. Don't let it scare you, though. Only a small number of rocks spawn and it's easy to break them all.



Wait, I thought that was just a fake rumour? :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lou said:


> Thank you very much for replying @Ras, @effluo !! :3
> 
> Cleaning up now, and I totally forgot about the recordable items xD Thank you ---
> 
> We can get easter eggs too *--* !! ?
> 
> I know someone who is going to TT back in time hehe



I think I TT'ed back to Easter as well, but no additional eggs could be found on my second try, even if Zipper was standing in the Plaza


----------



## FireNinja1

KitsuneNikki said:


> My question: When you make a new town, would you be able to tell what native fruit you'd be getting? Or would you just have to wait and see what your town map is?



You have to get the map before you find out. There's no way to predict in advance.


----------



## Ras

It may be a fake rumor. I have no way to know. Better safe then sorry since it's so easy just to break the rocks (plus, you get eggs!).


----------



## Reese

People who play multiple copies on the same 3DS: Is each copy listed separately in the 3DS activity log, or is their information combined?


----------



## Lou

I have a another question ;n; !!

I read some guides but I am still confused :c

I would like a villager to move (I am at maximum capacity of 10 villagers)

Someone really nice offered me to adopt their Kabuki, so I really need to clear a spot!

So Gladys pinged me today, and I hit the reset button, and she pinged me again.  
Even if I reset will it always be her that will ping to move out ?

I would like chadder to leave.

I'm sorry for my terrible English ;n; ! Hope someone can understand me ^--^!


----------



## FireNinja1

Lou said:


> I have a another question ;n; !!
> 
> I read some guides but I am still confused :c
> 
> I would like a villager to move (I am at maximum capacity of 10 villagers)
> 
> Someone really nice offered me to adopt their Kabuki, so I really need to clear a spot!
> 
> So Gladys pinged me today, and I hit the reset button, and she pinged me again.
> Even if I reset will it always be her that will ping to move out ?
> 
> I would like chadder to leave.
> 
> I'm sorry for my terrible English ;n; ! Hope someone can understand me ^--^!



Yes, until you stop her, she will be the only one that will ping.


----------



## Lou

FireNinja1 said:


> Yes, until you stop her, she will be the only one that will ping.



Thank you !!

So I have to forward (or back) 5-6 days in order to get another villager to ping, is that it ? 

Thank you for answering!


----------



## Hypno KK

Lou said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> So I have to forward (or back) 5-6 days in order to get another villager to ping, is that it ?
> 
> Thank you for answering!



Not necessarily. The time period between pings can vary and is more or less random, sometimes it can be that much but it can be a lot less (I tend to get pings every two days or so, for example) so if you TT days forward you can risk losing a villager you like. You should also keep in mind that villagers won't ping if there's an event coming up. On the other hand, I'm pretty sure that if you deny a villager's request to move on the last day before the time jump, you won't lose anyone after you go forward.

I can share the method I use to move out villagers quickly if you'd like but in any case, if you're going to TT forward by more than one or two days, it's a good idea to use a new character to check if anyone's missing.


----------



## Lou

Laser Beams said:


> Not necessarily. The time period between pings can vary and is more or less random, sometimes it can be that much but it can be a lot less (I tend to get pings every two days or so, for example) so if you TT days forward you can risk losing a villager you like. You should also keep in mind that villagers won't ping if there's an event coming up. On the other hand, I'm pretty sure that if you deny a villager's request to move on the last day before the time jump, you won't lose anyone after you go forward.
> 
> I can share the method I use to move out villagers quickly if you'd like but in any case, if you're going to TT forward by more than one or two days, it's a good idea to use a new character to check if anyone's missing.





Hello again Laser Beams :3 !!

Ahh so it only works when you travel forward then? (and not backwards)
I was trying to go backward as well because I never got to see the cherry blossom period!

And yes I heard horrible stories about TT and losing a character  so I try to do it day-by-day (if I am not losing patience)

I would love to know more about your method!

Yesterday while TTing I had Melba ping me, but eventually she stayed ;n; !  (even after I restet twice) (I find her cute, but Kabuki is a priority)
Is there are reason why the new character is necessary ? thank you very much!!


----------



## Hypno KK

Lou said:


> Hello again Laser Beams :3 !!
> 
> Ahh so it only works when you travel forward then? (and not backwards)
> I was trying to go backward as well because I never got to see the cherry blossom period!
> 
> And yes I heard horrible stories about TT and losing a character  so I try to do it day-by-day (if I am not losing patience)
> 
> I would love to know more about your method!
> 
> Yesterday while TTing I had Melba ping me, but eventually she stayed ;n; !  (even after I restet twice) (I find her cute, but Kabuki is a priority)
> Is there are reason why the new character is necessary ? thank you very much!!



If you travel backwards, it'll count as one day forward, always. For example, it doesn't matter if you travel back 5 days or 5 years, it'll count as one day forward in game. I guess you can do it by travelling backwards, but then you'd technically just be going forward one day every time you went back. I hope this makes sense.

The new character is necessary because if you use your mayor or an existing, those changes will be fixed for you. If you use a new character to check if someone has moved out when jumping forward by a long time, if you don't like it, it'll be easier to revert the changes as long as you don't save that character (so start the new character, and when Porter gives you the map, see if anyone is gone. Depending on how much you've skipped ahead, you may also want to check if anyone is in boxes, which you can do by not taking the new character to the town hall but just wandering around town to see. Then quit without saving). 

You can go back in time safely since it counts as only one day forward in the game, it'd be like TTing to the next day. However, when you want to come back to the present day, make sure that you deny a villager's request to move before you skip forward, since days skipped forward will count as that number of days (if you go forward five years it'll count as five years).

The method I used can get lengthy so here's a quick explanation behind a spoiler tag:



Spoiler: Method



First, I deny someone's request to move. Then I save and quit.

Then I try to find a week that has no events in it, because if there are any events coming up, villagers will not ping you to move. I use the 3DS calendar to set my 3DS date to the Sunday that begins that week in the game. I load the game as my mayor, immediately save and quit.

Then I go back to the 3DS calendar. I set the date forward by one year. I go back to the game but this time I do NOT load as my mayor. I start the game as a new character. After the train scene, Porter gives me the map and I look at it, then exit without saving.

I go back to the 3DS calendar and put the year back to the year when I last saved as my mayor. I load my game normally and go find the villager who was missing from the map. That villager will ping me. 

If they don't, I talk to them half a dozen times or so to see if they mention moving. If they don't do that either, I save and quit, then load again as the mayor, and go find them to see if they ping, if they don't I talk to them several times. I repeat this part as many times as needed until they ask me to move.

If it's someone I want to get rid of, I'll say yes, then save and quit. I can then set the calendar back to my original date and play normally. Since going back in time counts as one day forward, I take that into account when I calculate when the villager will move. If they said they'd be moving in X days, they'll now move in X-1 days. This only usually matters if I'm planning on trading them or something.

If it's someone I want to keep, I tell them to stay, save and quit. Then I go to the 3DS calendar, set the year forward by one year. I load as my mayor, immediately save and quit. I go back to the 3DS calendar, add one year to it, go back to the game, start a new character to check who's missing. I quit without saving and set the calendar back by one year. I load as my mayor, see if the villager who was missing one year later pings me, talk to them if they don't, as I explained above. I repeat this step as many times as necessary until the villager is someone I want to get rid of.

Example using random villagers and dates: let's say I want to get rid of Marshal. It's May 26, 2014. I start the game as my mayor and Tia asks me to move. I tell her to stay. I save the game and quit. Then, on that same day, I go to the 3DS calendar and set it to Sunday, June 1 2014 (assuming there are no events the June 1-7 week, I don't think there were but this is just a random example).

I start the game as my mayor, immediately save and quit. I go back to the 3DS calendar, and set the date to June 1 2015. I open the game but I do NOT load the mayor. I start a new character. When the character exits the train, I take a look at the map. Merengue is missing from the map. I exit without saving. I go back to the 3DS calendar, set it to June 1 2014 again, the day I last saved as the mayor. I go find Merengue and see if she pings me. She doesn't, so I talk to her a few times. She says nothing about moving, so I save and quit, and load as the mayor again (still on June 1 2014). This time she pings me. I tell her to stay and save and quit.

I go back to the 3DS calendar. I set it to June 1 2015. I start the game as my mayor and save and quit without doing anything else. I go to the calendar again, set it to June 1 2016. I start a new character, see if anyone's gone, exit without saving, set the calendar to June 1 2015 which was the date I'd saved as my mayor. I load the game as the mayor and go talk to Julian who was missing from the 2016 map. I see if he pings me, if not I talk to him, if he says nothing I save and quit, reload, see if he pings me or mentions it. When he finally asks, I ask him to stay, save and quit the game.

Then I go to the calendar, set it to June 1 2016, load as the mayor, save and quit. I set the calendar to June 1 2017, use a new character to see who's gone. What luck, it's Marshal! I exit without saving, set the calendar to 2016 again, and do the whole process of getting Marshal to ask to move. I say yes. He says he's moving on June 6 2016 and I save and quit.

I then go back to the calendar one last time. I set it back to the date I was in when I started the whole process. Marshal was moving in five days. Since going back in time counts as one day forward, he'll now move in 4 days. I do the maths and keep this in mind so I can trade him off.

I hope this makes sense. There are other similar ways (try to find a post on this forum by a user called faerie, it outlines different variants and it's where I got this one from) but this is the one I use since I find it easier, and I'd probably mess up if I used the other varients so I find this one safer as well as long as I don't get distracted and load as my mayor when I should be starting a new character.

The only downside to this is that you get weeds and bed hair but that's nothing you can't fix quickly after you're done. I think you could probably apply it to smaller periods of time if you don't want that to happen as much but I find year by year easier to avoid getting mixed up with events.



I hope this is clear enough, let me know if it isn't.  It sounds complicated but you'll get the hang of it. Also, if you're TTing any amount of time (regardless of whether you're using the method above or any other), make sure you have the Beautiful Town ordinance to prevent roaches, dead flowers, etc. from happening.


----------



## Kaireevee

If you haven't got the QR scanner in your town yet, can you use someone else's from another town??


----------



## tinytaylor

Kaireevee said:


> If you haven't got the QR scanner in your town yet, can you use someone else's from another town??



nope D:


----------



## AizawaKen

Hello! I'm a new player, just started playing a few days ago. I'm completely new to the series, I bought it because I want to know what the hype is all about. I didn't realize the game is using real game time before I bought it, I really hate this feature because you have to wait, wait and wait. But since I'm on semester break now and have lots of free time, I can bear with it. I don't want to time travel because I feel like it's cheating.

Anyway, I'm completely loss at what to do. Everyday I just try to earn money as much as possible to repay home loans and earn funds for public works project. So I spend most of my time playing the game by shaking trees, catching fishes and stung by bees. Thus, it feels boring. Is this the correct way of playing?

May I ask where to exchange friend code? I wanna try playing online though I still don't understand about this feature despite looking around in forums online. Let's say I shake the tree with oranges, so that tree no longer has oranges, so the visitor will not see any oranges? And if the visitor running around my town and stepping on flowers, will the flowers no longer be there when I play in my town again? And what's with turnips and entrance fee? Is entering the other player's town the same as playing in your town, that is you can talk to villagers as usual, sell stuff, catching fishes etc except that you're not the mayor? And whatever that visitor do will effect the host's town? Sorry for asking lots of questions :/


----------



## effluo

AizawaKen said:


> Hello! I'm a new player, just started playing a few days ago. I'm completely new to the series, I bought it because I want to know what the hype is all about. I didn't realize the game is using real game time before I bought it, I really hate this feature because you have to wait, wait and wait. But since I'm on semester break now and have lots of free time, I can bear with it. I don't want to time travel because I feel like it's cheating.
> 
> Anyway, I'm completely loss at what to do. Everyday I just try to earn money as much as possible to repay home loans and earn funds for public works project. So I spend most of my time playing the game by shaking trees, catching fishes and stung by bees. Thus, it feels boring. Is this the correct way of playing?
> 
> May I ask where to exchange friend code? I wanna try playing online though I still don't understand about this feature despite looking around in forums online. Let's say I shake the tree with oranges, so that tree no longer has oranges, so the visitor will not see any oranges? And if the visitor running around my town and stepping on flowers, will the flowers no longer be there when I play in my town again? And what's with turnips and entrance fee? Is entering the other player's town the same as playing in your town, that is you can talk to villagers as usual, sell stuff, catching fishes etc except that you're not the mayor? And whatever that visitor do will effect the host's town? Sorry for asking lots of questions :/




Hello! 

There is no correct way of playing. Everyone has a different approach to the game. To make money there are several things to do: Shake trees for bells, sell your fruit, catch fish and bug, go beetle hunting at the island, sell turnips, breed hybrids to sell on the forum, or sell villagers in the villager trading forum
To make the game not boring most people spend their time decorating their towns and homes and getting the villagers they want. Some are happier resetting often and others just want to see what the new day brings. Some like to collect every item available too.. You have to make your own fun. :3

You can exchange friend codes here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?77-The-Train-Station-(AC-NL-Online)
Anything you do or someone else does in your town if final. They will see your town as you see it and you them.  
Most people impose a "no running" rule in town so they don't have to worry about their flowers being destroyed. 

For turnips most people ask for a tip to enter and sell since most people can make such a high profit from selling from someone who has a high turnip price for the day. You are basically paying for someone's time. :3

You can play and do everything you could do in another's town as you do your own. It's the same if you had a second character. You can interact with everything but nab no control over mayoral duties.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Hypno KK

AizawaKen said:


> I didn't realize the game is using real game time before I bought it, I really hate this feature because you have to wait, wait and wait. But since I'm on semester break now and have lots of free time, I can bear with it. I don't want to time travel because I feel like it's cheating.



I don't think Time Travelling is cheating, otherwise they wouldn't have a very specific and visible option to TT right on the main menu.  When I can't play as much during the day I'll just set my town back by a few hours so I can play on it more. There's also the Night Owl ordinance depending on how late you usually play, it makes shops close later.



AizawaKen said:


> Anyway, I'm completely loss at what to do. Everyday I just try to earn money as much as possible to repay home loans and earn funds for public works project. So I spend most of my time playing the game by shaking trees, catching fishes and stung by bees. Thus, it feels boring. Is this the correct way of playing?



You'll have more stuff to do as you play the game, like being able to customise your character more, laying down paths in your town, breeding hybrid flowers, rearraging trees, planting bushes, playing games on the island, etc.

It'll also be easier to make money as you move along. Once you're able to plant more kinds of fruit (like perfect fruit of all kinds and even normal versions of non-native fruit) you can sell them for a decent sum at Re-Tail if you have a lot of trees. You can also make lots of money once you unlock the island, are able to dive, and once you get around to buying turnips. 

You can also make money by using the forum, since you can sell/auction items and characters, or trade in your TBT for in-game bells.

By the way, even as early on as you are, you can do more than just that to make money. You can sell pretty much everything (like furniture, bugs, shells). You can also find the money rock in your town. Every day, a random rock in your town will give you money if you hit it. The faster you hit it, the more money you'll get so some people dig a hole behind their character to avoid recoil from the shovel and hit the rock faster. I never do that since I can't bother but I tend to get about 2000 bells on average just from that. It's always a different rock each day. You should also keep an eye out for rocks that randomly appear in your town, if they weren't there before you can smash them and you'll get a gem and sell it. If you want to get furniture made from things like gold ore don't sell it, of course, but otherwise you can get some decent money from it too. Every day, read the sign next to the Re-Tail door, it'll tell you which item they're paying more for on that day.

You can also use the flea market feature on Re-Tail if you don't mind villagers changing up their houses, sometimes you can re-sell items that way for more than they're worth.

It'll also be easier to figure out which fish and bugs are worth more as you play so don't be discouraged. Once you get the hang of it you can make a few thousands in half an hour at least. 



AizawaKen said:


> May I ask where to exchange friend code? I wanna try playing online though I still don't understand about this feature despite looking around in forums online. Let's say I shake the tree with oranges, so that tree no longer has oranges, so the visitor will not see any oranges? And if the visitor running around my town and stepping on flowers, will the flowers no longer be there when I play in my town again? And what's with turnips and entrance fee? Is entering the other player's town the same as playing in your town, that is you can talk to villagers as usual, sell stuff, catching fishes etc except that you're not the mayor? And whatever that visitor do will effect the host's town? Sorry for asking lots of questions :/



To get your FC, you have to go on your Nintendo main screen. At the top of the screen there's a little bar with icons. Click on the orange one with a smiley icon. There's an option there to get your Nintendo friend code and to add people's friend codes. To be able to visit your town I think you have to be mutual friends with them. You can also decide when people can visit you by talking to Porter at the station, there'll be an option to open your station gates so people can visit you. There's a "best friend" feature so you can filter out people if you only want a few friends to be able to visit but not others.

I don't recommend adding people unless they're trustworthy. I usually add people for trades and then remove them from my Nintendo friend list, unless I want to play with them again or trust them.

If someone goes into your town it'll be like playing in theirs and vice-versa. So yes, they can trample your flowers and pick fruit, if you have no fruit on your trees they won't be able to see it either. You can pull the wi-fi switch if someone is damaging your town as well but it's best to be on the save side since it can be too late sometimes.

If you want people to visit your town without ruining anything, you can make a Dream Town. As you play, you'll unlock a project that lets you do this. A Dream Town is a static version of your town that you can save and which has its own special code for people to visit through the same project in their town. They can tear down trees and trample flowers in Dream Towns but that won't be saved, so even if someone ruins your town in Dream-mode, it won't have any effect on your town when you play. They won't be able to visit your shops though.


----------



## PaperCat

How do you catalog furniture from someone else's town? Do you just hold it then put it back, and then you can find it in your kiosk?


----------



## FireNinja1

PaperCat said:


> How do you catalog furniture from someone else's town? Do you just hold it then put it back, and then you can find it in your kiosk?



That's actually exactly how it works. You have it down perfectly.


----------



## PaperCat

FireNinja1 said:


> That's actually exactly how it works. You have it down perfectly.



Oh, ok. I didn't know if there was anything more to it. So guess the search is on.


----------



## FireNinja1

Did a quick lookup of this on the thread and it turned up nothing, so I'm asking this now.

How many mannequins can I get per character save? There's one from Gracie, but there's others, and can I get specifics on how to get them? Thanks.


----------



## Ettienne

FireNinja1 said:


> Did a quick lookup of this on the thread and it turned up nothing, so I'm asking this now.
> 
> How many mannequins can I get per character save? There's one from Gracie, but there's others, and can I get specifics on how to get them? Thanks.



Mable: Purchase 51 items from her.
Sable: Purchase 50 items from Mable and/or Labelle and talk with her every day.
Labelle: Purchase 31 items from her, on separate days.
Gracie: Purchase first item from her boutique.


----------



## PaperCat

for paths (im not using patterns) is it best to lay it out as flowers til i get shrubs? i am having such a hard time with this path system.


----------



## Ettienne

PaperCat said:


> for paths (im not using patterns) is it best to lay it out as flowers til i get shrubs? i am having such a hard time with this path system.



If you're going with natural grass-wear paths, then it's suggested to line it with flowers or plants, as the wear can spread farther than you want. c:

EDIT: For faster results, you can take trips to the island and fill your pockets with flowers to bring back in the box. I think it will hold 40 per trip.


----------



## PaperCat

Ettienne said:


> If you're going with natural grass-wear paths, then it's suggested to line it with flowers or plants, as the wear can spread farther than you want. c:
> 
> EDIT: For faster results, you can take trips to the island and fill your pockets with flowers to bring back in the box. I think it will hold 40 per trip.



Ok. Making sure I am not doing all this work for nothing. Flowers aren't my issue. The island lady hates giving me shrubs. lol


----------



## olivetree123

Probably a silly question but will bushes grow next to a rock? I'm looking to hide this one in front of town hall as best as possible.


----------



## Ras

No, the rock has to have one space all around it.  Flowers will work there, though.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Silly question... can you only get 6 items of the insect set per bug-off?


----------



## Ettienne

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Silly question... can you only get 6 items of the insect set per bug-off?



I think this thread has the answers you seek: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...Guide-to-the-Bug-Off&highlight=insect's+guide


----------



## lishe

Is there a point to investing in major landscaping when I don't intend to keep a number of my villagers? (as in I would really like to get them out of my town). Can/will villagers move in on top of my bushes/trees? (I know they will move in on top of my paths, thanks Diana.)


----------



## monk

lishe said:


> Is there a point to investing in major landscaping when I don't intend to keep a number of my villagers? (as in I would really like to get them out of my town). Can/will villagers move in on top of my bushes/trees? (I know they will move in on top of my paths, thanks Diana.)



no probably not :3 i just started a new town and plan on landscaping after i get rid of the villagers i don't like and get all my dreamies in. i heard they could move in on bushes and trees but i'm not sure sorry lol


----------



## lishe

Sigh, I guess I'll focus on some parts of town that they probably won't move in on then... (of course I bet as soon as I say it they will move in right on top of my carefully cultivated landscaping). Thanks!


----------



## effluo

lishe said:


> Is there a point to investing in major landscaping when I don't intend to keep a number of my villagers? (as in I would really like to get them out of my town). Can/will villagers move in on top of my bushes/trees? (I know they will move in on top of my paths, thanks Diana.)



Villagers can and will move on top of bushes, trees, flowers and items. The only thing that stops them are PWP projects. If you have specific areas in mind you want to keep clear I suggest you place projects to keep it clear. 
Most people plot reset when getting a new villager so they can get them settled where they want.


----------



## Ellie2

When you give clothing to villagers in the hope they will wear it does it matter if it's a tank or a tee?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would also like to know if there is somewhere you can find out the HHA points for furniture. I know about getting points for sets, themes, feng shui etc but I mean actual points for individual items like how many points is a blue table for example and will it be worth more when customized with ore?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Is it possible to have two of the same villagers living in your town? Like if you got the same villager from two different people and asked them to move in

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ellie2 said:


> When you give clothing to villagers in the hope they will wear it does it matter if it's a tank or a tee?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I would also like to know if there is somewhere you can find out the HHA points for furniture. I know about getting points for sets, themes, feng shui etc but I mean actual points for individual items like how many points is a blue table for example and will it be worth more when customized with ore?



No it doesn't matter if it's a tank or tee. As for your second question I don't know the answer, but I know villager pictures get you A LOT of points


----------



## Ettienne

Ellie2 said:


> When you give clothing to villagers in the hope they will wear it does it matter if it's a tank or a tee?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I would also like to know if there is somewhere you can find out the HHA points for furniture. I know about getting points for sets, themes, feng shui etc but I mean actual points for individual items like how many points is a blue table for example and will it be worth more when customized with ore?



Doesn't matter, tank or tee.

This guide will give you a ton of info on HHA points: http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZeldaSylveon said:


> Is it possible to have two of the same villagers living in your town? Like if you got the same villager from two different people and asked them to move in
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't matter if it's a tank or tee. As for your second question I don't know the answer, but I know villager pictures get you A LOT of points



No, it's not possible.


----------



## Ellie2

Thank you so much for the link to that guide Etienne!


----------



## Hypno KK

lishe said:


> Is there a point to investing in major landscaping when I don't intend to keep a number of my villagers? (as in I would really like to get them out of my town). Can/will villagers move in on top of my bushes/trees? (I know they will move in on top of my paths, thanks Diana.)



They can (and often will) move in on top of bushes/trees. I know that some items they may move on top of can end up in your police station, maybe that's the case with bushes, but I don't think that happens with flowers or trees, sadly.

You can always try to make sure they don't move in on top of certain areas by putting PWP around it or using secondary character houses to hold that spot. I think villagers can't move on top of buried things like fossils either but I'm not sure.

Also, if you're waiting to move villagers out and plan on laying down paths between their houses, you'll probably have to remove them once they move out.

I'd just wait to have a more permanent set of villagers before landscaping or you could just be extra careful with trees (planting different kinds of the same tree in different locations, for example), and invest the extra work on paths for the time being if you plan on rotating your villagers a lot.



Ellie2 said:


> When you give clothing to villagers in the hope they will wear it does it matter if it's a tank or a tee?



No, it doesn't matter.



ZeldaSylveon said:


> Is it possible to have two of the same villagers living in your town? Like if you got the same villager from two different people and asked them to move in




No, you can't.

 I've heard that even just trying can end up corrupting your game (not sure though).


----------



## lencat

Which past villagers are the ones that appear in the shopping district?  I'm trying to get back an old villager and am not sure how many more villagers I need to cycle out.  If he is appearing in the shopping district, could he be, say, 5 villagers away from being able to move back to my town?


----------



## Ettienne

lencat said:


> Which past villagers are the ones that appear in the shopping district?  I'm trying to get back an old villager and am not sure how many more villagers I need to cycle out.  If he is appearing in the shopping district, could he be, say, 5 villagers away from being able to move back to my town?



I've only moved out six villagers total. After five, the first one to move, Alli, showed up in my shopping district. This has been over the course of about six months since I got the game as well. Be that as it may, I'm unsure of how exactly the process works. This is just an example of my experience.

Any others?


----------



## AizawaKen

How does planting flowers to get hybrid works? If..
.....CC
1) xOOC1
......CC  x=river/trees/etc O=flowers C=empty space will hybrid flower grow at C1 or either places of C?
2) COOC hybrid flower will either grow at left or right empty space?
3) xOOC
....xEEC  where E=flowers of different types hybrid flower will grow at C?

Sorry if this is confusing


----------



## Naiad

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Yes

All of them are theoretically possible. However, the best form of breeding is:

O C O C O C O C
C O C O C O C O
O C O C O C O C


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

is the only way to get a tenth villager to get them in the campsite? Like say you got a villager from here but you already had nine can that one still move in?


----------



## Xanarcah

ZeldaSylveon said:


> is the only way to get a tenth villager to get them in the campsite? Like say you got a villager from here but you already had nine can that one still move in?



You can get a 10th villager from the campsite, by inviting someone from another town, or by Wi-Fi or streetpassing someone. 

So yes, you can invite someone to move in from another town if you have a town of 9 villagers.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

ZeldaSylveon said:


> is the only way to get a tenth villager to get them in the campsite? Like say you got a villager from here but you already had nine can that one still move in?



You can get a 10th villager through the campsite, direct adoption, or just WiFi-ing/StreetPassing someone who has a villager in the void. If you have 9 villagers, you can adopt one more villager here.


----------



## bombe

I'm sure I already know the answer to this, but does backwards TT count as a day passing still?

I've got some things I really want to get done that require a few days passing, but I hate for my game date to not match the real date, so I would like to return to the current day in the end. So could I do this by just moving like a week forward, one day at a time, then moving back, also one day at a time? Will traveling backwards in any way reverse or deteriorate progress that's made?

Also, if I do this, I want to do the Beautiful Town ordinance. If I put it into effect today, then TT to tomorrow, it will be in effect from then on, even backwards, correct?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

bombe said:


> I'm sure I already know the answer to this, but does backwards TT count as a day passing still?
> 
> I've got some things I really want to get done that require a few days passing, but I hate for my game date to not match the real date, so I would like to return to the current day in the end. So could I do this by just moving like a week forward, one day at a time, then moving back, also one day at a time? Will traveling backwards in any way reverse or deteriorate progress that's made?
> 
> Also, if I do this, I want to do the Beautiful Town ordinance. If I put it into effect today, then TT to tomorrow, it will be in effect from then on, even backwards, correct?



TTing backwards count as a day passing. Actually, no matter how many dates you go backwards in time, it's always counted as one day passing. For example, if you TT from now all the way to December 2013, it's still counted as going one day "forward." 

So what you could do is time travel one day at a time for a week, and then make sure everything is set to go on the end of the week, and then go right back to today. It won't reverse progress because the game doesn't count in dates, per say. It counts in the days passed (which always goes forward and not backward). If you're not confident in this, you could always just start up a new character when you return to the current day to make sure that no one has moved out/etc. (you could also do this _every_ day if you're really nervous; it just takes a little extra time).

Your ordinance should be fine, but just as a heads up, it takes a day for the ordinance to be enacted, so I believe that tomorrow will still have wilted flowers, and any wilted flowers today will die if not watered.


----------



## Libertae

I have a question. I missed the day my mayor has her birthday, which is also mine. I haven't played for 5 days prior to that. I tt'd back to the day to get my birthday gift, but when I loaded up my mayor, it just showed my mayor exiting the house with nobody to greet her about coming with them. (Basically, it loaded up like a regular day)

Is this is glitch or anything? I'd like to know why no villagers have sent me to their house. I have villagers with a good friendship level, as some have stayed with me for a long time and I always told them no when they asked to leave. The villagers themselves however know that it's my birthday because I talk to them and they do say happy birthday. 

Is there anything I could have done to fix this problem? Is it even a glitch or is it just something else? I'm so sad that they didn't say happy birthday to me...


----------



## monsemania

Libertae said:


> I have a question. I missed the day my mayor has her birthday, which is also mine. I haven't played for 5 days prior to that. I tt'd back to the day to get my birthday gift, but when I loaded up my mayor, it just showed my mayor exiting the house with nobody to greet her about coming with them. (Basically, it loaded up like a regular day)
> 
> Is this is glitch or anything? I'd like to know why no villagers have sent me to their house. I have villagers with a good friendship level, as some have stayed with me for a long time and I always told them no when they asked to leave. The villagers themselves however know that it's my birthday because I talk to them and they do say happy birthday.
> 
> Is there anything I could have done to fix this problem? Is it even a glitch or is it just something else? I'm so sad that they didn't say happy birthday to me...



First of all happy late birthday! Secondly, I may not be the right one to answer this but I don't think villagers do much for others birthdays. (They didn't do anything for mine) They may not o anything, unless they are best friends or something...... Actually, I just researched and it said villagers with medium to high friendships do a birthday party for you.... I'm not sure what happened, it might be a glitch though.  (The link; http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/your-birthday/) 

Good Luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a question.... I'm a bit confused on public work projects....  

So, I really want to get perfect town, and I reset a few days ago. Lately I have seen many towns with public work projects like the illumination items, tire play items, picnic sheets, etc, yet these towns jacobs ladders and things that demonstrate they have a perfect town rating. I am confused because technically those items are bad and don't allow to get a perfect town rating. I, too like those items and want them in my town, but I am worried that if I add them I won't get the rating needed. (Let aside the flowers and trees part) Is it possible to still get the rating if you add something (such as a picnic sheet) and then add something "good" (Such as a log bench) ? 

Thanks!


----------



## bombe

SonatinaGena said:


> TTing backwards count as a day passing. Actually, no matter how many dates you go backwards in time, it's always counted as one day passing. For example, if you TT from now all the way to December 2013, it's still counted as going one day "forward."
> 
> So what you could do is time travel one day at a time for a week, and then make sure everything is set to go on the end of the week, and then go right back to today. It won't reverse progress because the game doesn't count in dates, per say. It counts in the days passed (which always goes forward and not backward). If you're not confident in this, you could always just start up a new character when you return to the current day to make sure that no one has moved out/etc. (you could also do this _every_ day if you're really nervous; it just takes a little extra time).
> 
> Your ordinance should be fine, but just as a heads up, it takes a day for the ordinance to be enacted, so I believe that tomorrow will still have wilted flowers, and any wilted flowers today will die if not watered.



Alright, thanks! I feel a bit more relieved now.

I do have one more question about TT. One of my villagers is moving away in a few days, and I'd like to give him away here. I know that I can TT to his box day and have someone come fetch him then, but what will happy if I TT after the other player has convinced him to go to their town? Like, if I jump to the day where he's gone, but they wait for him to move in real-time, will it affect the transfer? Will they still get the villager so long as he agreed? I want to get rid of him but I don't want to screw anyone over accidentally ;;


----------



## in-a-pickle

If, say, I had a villager moving in tomorrow, but I wanted to tt to do some other stuff, I would end up with the villager moving anywhere. But if I want to do the reset trick today, how would I tt so that I can still decide where my villager ends up moving?

Would i be able to tt to 5:55 or so, save, come back a little after six and make a new character to do the trick?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

bombe said:


> Alright, thanks! I feel a bit more relieved now.
> 
> I do have one more question about TT. One of my villagers is moving away in a few days, and I'd like to give him away here. I know that I can TT to his box day and have someone come fetch him then, but what will happy if I TT after the other player has convinced him to go to their town? Like, if I jump to the day where he's gone, but they wait for him to move in real-time, will it affect the transfer? Will they still get the villager so long as he agreed? I want to get rid of him but I don't want to screw anyone over accidentally ;;



No worries! As long as you're careful about it, watch what your villagers are saying/doing, and make sure that you're time traveling only a day or so, you should be fine. And again, you have a fail-safe in the form of creating new characters everyday if you really want to be cautious. 

You can safely time travel after someone else has adopted the villager! What you should do is after the villager is adopted and the session is ended, check the house of the villager. If you try to open the door, a little pop-up should say, "Moved out." As long as that sign is there, that means that the adoption succeeded, the villager is set to move to the other player's town, and no one else can even go into the house to speak to the villager even if they wanted to. I'd suggest confirming that with the other player so that they're on the same page, and then you're free to time travel on.



in-a-pickle said:


> If, say, I had a villager moving in tomorrow, but I wanted to tt to do some other stuff, I would end up with the villager moving anywhere. But if I want to do the reset trick today, how would I tt so that I can still decide where my villager ends up moving?
> 
> Would i be able to tt to 5:55 or so, save, come back a little after six and make a new character to do the trick?



You could do that, but I don't even think that you need to time travel to 5:55 and wait. As long as you use the 3DS system clock, you can just time travel to anytime after 6 a.m. tomorrow and just make sure that you start a new character and not load up an existing one. 



monsemania said:


> So, I really want to get perfect town, and I reset a few days ago. Lately I have seen many towns with public work projects like the illumination items, tire play items, picnic sheets, etc, yet these towns jacobs ladders and things that demonstrate they have a perfect town rating. I am confused because technically those items are bad and don't allow to get a perfect town rating. I, too like those items and want them in my town, but I am worried that if I add them I won't get the rating needed. (Let aside the flowers and trees part) Is it possible to still get the rating if you add something (such as a picnic sheet) and then add something "good" (Such as a log bench) ?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not positive on this, but you should be able to get Perfect Town with those PWPs as long as you balance things out. I'm not sure how difficult it will be, though. I'd recommend looking here to see which "bad" projects can be balanced with which "good" projects since each project contributes to a different aspect of the rating. 

That being said, lots of those towns who have Perfect Town things may have gotten things like the Flower Clock ages ago and then decided to remodel their town with stuff that's bad for the rating. Same with the Jacob's Ladders (and you can also buy those here). So you may have better luck trying to get Perfect Town, and then just remodeling your town with PWPs you actually want.


----------



## lishe

Since we are talking about TTing, does travelling backwards a few hours within the same day still count as TTing "a day" backwards"?

Thanks to everyone who responded to my previous question.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

lishe said:


> Since we are talking about TTing, does travelling backwards a few hours within the same day still count as TTing "a day" backwards"?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who responded to my previous question.



Traveling backwards a few hours in the same day doesn't count as a day. Well, most of the time, at any rate. As long as you don't pass 6 a.m., you are still in the same in-game day. If you time travel from June 23rd 1 a.m. to June 22nd 11 p.m., even though you're technically going through dates, it doesn't count as a day passed. If you go from June 23rd 8 a.m. to June 23rd 5 a.m., that's still a few hours, but it's counted as a day passed since you go past 6 a.m.

Time traveling back even a minute can cause turnips to die, though, from what I know. Otherwise, you can time travel backwards and forwards on the same day with basically no other consequences.


----------



## lishe

SonatinaGena said:


> Traveling backwards a few hours in the same day doesn't count as a day. Well, most of the time, at any rate. As long as you don't pass 6 a.m., you are still in the same in-game day. If you time travel from June 23rd 1 a.m. to June 22nd 11 p.m., even though you're technically going through dates, it doesn't count as a day passed. If you go from June 23rd 8 a.m. to June 23rd 5 a.m., that's still a few hours, but it's counted as a day passed since you go past 6 a.m.
> 
> Time traveling back even a minute can cause turnips to die, though, from what I know. Otherwise, you can time travel backwards and forwards on the same day with basically no other consequences.



Just what I needed to know, thank you! Forgot to clarify that I knew 6am denoted the "day has passed" mark. XD Cheers!


----------



## Kairii

If I remodel the town hall, can I switch to one of the other styles later on?


----------



## FireNinja1

Kairii said:


> If I remodel the town hall, can I switch to one of the other styles later on?



Yes, you can change it later on if you feel one of the other designs is better. It still requires bells though to change it.


----------



## Lou

Hello!
I have a question about Rumors!
Kabuki told me (2days ago) that Bob wa thinking about leaving!
I have been time travelling for each day (I wanted to do the Jacobs Ladder trick)  but I also make sure talk to my villager daily (in game)

Bob hasn't pinged me yet, and everytime I talk to him (3-4 times) he hasn't mentionned about moving yet!

I am a little cared to travel more :I I wouldn't want him to go into boxes


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Lou said:


> Hello!
> I have a question about Rumors!
> Kabuki told me (2days ago) that Bob wa thinking about leaving!
> I have been time travelling for each day (I wanted to do the Jacobs Ladder trick)  but I also make sure talk to my villager daily (in game)
> 
> Bob hasn't pinged me yet, and everytime I talk to him (3-4 times) he hasn't mentionned about moving yet!
> 
> I am a little cared to travel more :I I wouldn't want him to go into boxes



Talking to villagers directly won't bring up moving prompts. They have to ping you first, and then only after that will they start to talk about it when you go up and talk to them directly.

Save and quit and start up your file again, and then walk in front of him. He should ping then. If not, keep saving and quitting until it works.


----------



## Campy

Lou said:


> Hello!
> I have a question about Rumors!
> Kabuki told me (2days ago) that Bob wa thinking about leaving!
> I have been time travelling for each day (I wanted to do the Jacobs Ladder trick)  but I also make sure talk to my villager daily (in game)
> 
> Bob hasn't pinged me yet, and everytime I talk to him (3-4 times) he hasn't mentionned about moving yet!
> 
> I am a little cared to travel more :I I wouldn't want him to go into boxes


Here's what you do:

1. Save and quit your game
2. Load up your file again
3. Walk straight to Bob, without encountering any other villagers
4. He should ping you about moving


----------



## Lou

Thank you very much guys !!

I will try it now


----------



## FranDrinksTea

Hi! Can you send Katie to the same town twice? Is there any negatives to that?


----------



## Campy

FranDrinksTea said:


> Hi! Can you send Katie to the same town twice? Is there any negatives to that?


Yes, you can! I used to send Katie to my brother's town all the time.

As far as I know it's no different from sending her to different towns. I've received a reward every time.


----------



## FranDrinksTea

Ohh okay thanks!


----------



## PaperCat

Axel just movedin and he said from another town (it was in kanji so I cannot type it) but, I have never talked to Axel before. I've only been to two Japanese named towns, but never talked to him. So they can still move if you don't talk to them?


----------



## Sid2125

PaperCat said:


> Axel just movedin and he said from another town (it was in kanji so I cannot type it) but, I have never talked to Axel before. I've only been to two Japanese named towns, but never talked to him. So they can still move if you don't talk to them?


Yes as long as you visit their town when you less then 10 villagers in your town. It can be annoying sometimes.


----------



## PaperCat

Sid2125 said:


> Yes as long as you visit their town when you less then 10 villagers in your town. It can be annoying sometimes.



Oh, I see. Damn. I don't want him. Such bad luck. Oh well, he will move eventually, even though he killed some trees and flowers. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## James25

Guess I'll asks here before making a thread

*Would this speed up the 16 villager cylce??*
So I've been doing the TT 2 days ahead and 2 days back and if I go to many days without a *ping* I load up a new character just to scope out the town and see if anyone's moved. It works fine but takes forever.

My question is what is stopping me from TT 10 days into the future, Load a new character and see who has moved, and if it's the wrong villager I turn off my game? As long as I do the TT before the game has "picked" someone to move, I don't see how this could fail.... but I'm nervous lol


----------



## Naiad

James25 said:


> Guess I'll asks here before making a thread
> 
> *Would this speed up the 16 villager cylce??*
> So I've been doing the TT 2 days ahead and 2 days back and if I go to many days without a *ping* I load up a new character just to scope out the town and see if anyone's moved. It works fine but takes forever.
> 
> My question is what is stopping me from TT 10 days into the future, Load a new character and see who has moved, and if it's the wrong villager I turn off my game? As long as I do the TT before the game has "picked" someone to move, I don't see how this could fail.... but I'm nervous lol



Here's the thing. If you TT ten days into the future and someone is gone, that means in the present day they are already planning to move.


----------



## James25

Lafiel Nightray said:


> Here's the thing. If you TT ten days into the future and someone is gone, that means in the present day they are already planning to move.


Ok I get it thanks


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Can you replace the flooring & wall in a villager's house?


----------



## Ettienne

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Can you replace the flooring & wall in a villager's house?



Nope.


----------



## kuseiro

I was wondering, since googling it had various answers, how do you have more than 1 town (for cycling purposes or whatnot)?

Some answers said a physical and a digital copy are okay, while others say you need 2 different physical copies of ACNL (and different SD cards???).

Since many of you guys do have more than one town, I was wondering if anyone could clarify. I can't seem to find a post about that anywhere.


----------



## in-a-pickle

kuseiro said:


> I was wondering, since googling it had various answers, how do you have more than 1 town (for cycling purposes or whatnot)?
> 
> Some answers said a physical and a digital copy are okay, while others say you need 2 different physical copies of ACNL (and different SD cards???).
> 
> Since many of you guys do have more than one town, I was wondering if anyone could clarify. I can't seem to find a post about that anywhere.



I have two towns, so I can confirm you can have 1 digital town AND a physical town. I don't think you can have two physical towns, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Reese

kuseiro said:


> I was wondering, since googling it had various answers, how do you have more than 1 town (for cycling purposes or whatnot)?
> 
> Some answers said a physical and a digital copy are okay, while others say you need 2 different physical copies of ACNL (and different SD cards???).
> 
> Since many of you guys do have more than one town, I was wondering if anyone could clarify. I can't seem to find a post about that anywhere.


You can have one digital copy and as many physical copies as you want on the same 3DS. You don't need different SD cards.


----------



## kuseiro

Thank you so much for the information!


----------



## lumineerin

Ok, I have another spacing question! If you can see in the picture, I am trying to Portia to line up her house so that it is next to Marshal's house. I've been plot resetting for a couple of hours, and I keep getting her in the spot seen in the picture. Am I unlucky, or is the flower bed too close? The spacing looks like this: (X = house; 0 = space; Z = flower bed)

xxxxx
xxxxx
xxxxx
xxxxx
xxxxx
00000
0ZZ00
0ZZ00

Would that work? I thought it would since the X's include the house's buffer space, and the 0's show the buffer space for the flower bed, but after many hours, I am not too sure!


----------



## Reese

emcconville said:


> View attachment 52356
> 
> Ok, I have another spacing question! If you can see in the picture, I am trying to Portia to line up her house so that it is next to Marshal's house. I've been plot resetting for a couple of hours, and I keep getting her in the spot seen in the picture. Am I unlucky, or is the flower bed too close? The spacing looks like this: (X = house; 0 = space; Z = flower bed)
> 
> xxxxx
> xxxxx
> xxxxx
> xxxxx
> xxxxx
> 00000
> 0ZZ00
> 0ZZ00
> 
> Would that work? I thought it would since the X's include the house's buffer space, and the 0's show the buffer space for the flower bed, but after many hours, I am not too sure!


I'm pretty sure (not 100% tho) that it can't get that close. Houses have a 2 space buffer in the front, at least, they do when it comes to bushes and cliff edges, so it's probably the same way with PWPs.

I *think* (again, not 100%, you probably want to verify this with someone who actually TTs haha) you can TT back to the previous day, or whatever day you invited her in, and demolish the flower bed. Then it'll be gone when you come back to the current day and you'll be able to reset her into that spot.


----------



## lumineerin

Reese said:


> I'm pretty sure (not 100% tho) that it can't get that close. Houses have a 2 space buffer in the front, at least, they do when it comes to bushes and cliff edges, so it's probably the same way with PWPs.
> 
> I *think* (again, not 100%, you probably want to verify this with someone who actually TTs haha) you can TT back to the previous day, or whatever day you invited her in, and demolish the flower bed. Then it'll be gone when you come back to the current day and you'll be able to reset her into that spot.



Ahh, thank you so much! I'll TT to the day before with a new character just to make sure! Again, thank you for your help!


----------



## Reese

emcconville said:


> Ahh, thank you so much! I'll TT to the day before with a new character just to make sure! Again, thank you for your help!


NP, hope it works out!


----------



## Keera15

Wow so many questions on the front page... took me forever to get through them all! But question!

What if I had somebody that I didn't trust in my town to catalog something, and somebody else shows up while the other person has my item in their pockets? Because I don't trust them, I want to flip the wifi switch so it won't save, but when would it be safe to do so? Would I do it during the "Someone's here!" dialogue? Or... somewhere else? Where would the safest spot to flip the wifi switch be to make sure I don't lose my item?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Keera15 said:


> Wow so many questions on the front page... took me forever to get through them all! But question!
> 
> What if I had somebody that I didn't trust in my town to catalog something, and somebody else shows up while the other person has my item in their pockets? Because I don't trust them, I want to flip the wifi switch so it won't save, but when would it be safe to do so? Would I do it during the "Someone's here!" dialogue? Or... somewhere else? Where would the safest spot to flip the wifi switch be to make sure I don't lose my item?



Props for making it through all those questions on the front page, haha!

I believe that it would be safest to flip the Wi-Fi switch during the "Someone's here!" banner that shows up on screen. The game hasn't saved the session at that point. The game saves when the little spinning circle appears and it says specifically, "Saving. Don't turn off the game." If you flip the Wi-Fi switch before the icon and the saving screen shows up, it should end the session before it starts to save.

Hopefully you don't have to do this anytime soon! I'd take precautions so that you don't have to worry about making split-second switch flips. Delete people from your FC list as soon as possible if you're just making short trades with them so you have less of a chance of having random visitors, or make it known that you don't like random visitors. You could also close your gates after the person you want arrives in town.


----------



## Keera15

Ah okay, thank you so much! I don't plan on having to use this, but making sure just in case the situation should come up ^_^


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Why are only Lucha and Roald asking me to move out? For like the past three weeks it's only been those two, and I don't want either to leave. I talk to them every day, and I don't talk to Rooney, Frita, or Mac at all. How do I get them to leave. Do I just keep waiting?


----------



## Ettienne

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Why are only Lucha and Roald asking me to move out? For like the past three weeks it's only been those two, and I don't want either to leave. I talk to them every day, and I don't talk to Rooney, Frita, or Mac at all. How do I get them to leave. Do I just keep waiting?



If you already talked with the others in the beginning, you'll need to talk with them now, too. The game pushes villagers you haven't talked with at all and those you're best friends with to leave. Sounds like Lucha and Roald are your besties in this regard. Try befriending the others if ignoring isn't working.


----------



## Ankhes

I am really loving this forum and all the great folks here.  I am interested, now that I've signed up for Tumblr (I don't HAVE one, I signed up just to look) is it okay to make a thread and ask people here who have ACNL or largely ACNL Tumblrs and if so would they post a link so I can go and have a look and maybe Follow?

ETA - Urgh...I think this should be in Ask the Staff...

NVM


----------



## bombe

My in-game clock is about a week ahead of my DS clock. I want to plot reset for a villager that's moving in tomorrow. Since you can't change the time when creating a new character, could I set the DS clock ahead by one day to move the in-game clock ahead by one day? Or would setting the DS clock to tomorrow's date set the in-game clock to tomorrow's date back from where it is now? I don't want to jump far back like that.

Or is there a way to change the time on a new character/TT a day in the future without having to load up an existing character?


----------



## Reese

bombe said:


> My in-game clock is about a week ahead of my DS clock. I want to plot reset for a villager that's moving in tomorrow. Since you can't change the time when creating a new character, could I set the DS clock ahead by one day to move the in-game clock ahead by one day? Or would setting the DS clock to tomorrow's date set the in-game clock to tomorrow's date back from where it is now? I don't want to jump far back like that.
> 
> Or is there a way to change the time on a new character/TT a day in the future without having to load up an existing character?


You can set the in-game clock to 5:58 am with an existing character, save and quit, wait a few minutes until it rolls past 6, then start a new character  I'm not sure how changing the 3DS time affects the game time if they're not already synced.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

does anyone know how to get the smoking gyroid in the dream suite?


----------



## Murray

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> does anyone know how to get the smoking gyroid in the dream suite?



You can't without hacks


----------



## PaperCat

this might be an odd question, and this might not be the place. But I am looking to catalog items. What board would that go under? :/


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> this might be an odd question, and this might not be the place. But I am looking to catalog items. What board would that go under? :/



That would go under Re-Tail. I see people there all the time asking for help in completing their catalog.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> That would go under Re-Tail. I see people there all the time asking for help in completing their catalog.



Thanks. I didn't want to make a thread and it be in the wrong place.


----------



## mdchan

I've met all the criteria to unlock the Dream Suite (in fact, today Katrina was in my town and told me that a "sleeping salon" would be opening up, and the fortune would definitely would "come true" if I wore a hat, so I ran around the entire day with a hat on; so far, with no result to show for it).

However, Isabelle NEVER SEEMS TO SLEEP.  It's driving me crazy, because I'm 10 days in, have completed two PWPs, and connected to the wi-fi to visit towns.  Yet, every time I check town hall, she's always wide awake behind the desk.

Do I need to actually open my own gates?  Is there a time when she's known to be sleeping?  
This is seriously frustrating the heck outta me.  What do I need to do?  Help, please!


----------



## mapleshine

How is it possible for me to "freeze time" so that it doesn't count as a day? If its night should I TT to day?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mapleshine said:


> How is it possible for me to "freeze time" so that it doesn't count as a day? If its night should I TT to day?



Yep! Just time travel a few hours back. The only thing you need to watch for is that you do not go past 6 a.m. on either the current date or the following day. Animal Crossing days begin at 6 a.m., and going past that point counts as a day passing.

Also depending on how late you are, make absolutely sure of your "destination" time if you are traveling around 12 a.m since lots of people forget to check the day and end up making mistakes here. For example, if you are at 12:12 a.m. 6/27, you may accidentally choose to time travel to 4 p.m. *6/27*, which is going forward past 6 a.m, whereas you really want to go a few hours back to 4 p.m. 6/26 in the previous day. Just be careful so you don't make any silly mistakes.



mdchan said:


> I've met all the criteria to unlock the Dream Suite (in fact, today Katrina was in my town and told me that a "sleeping salon" would be opening up, and the fortune would definitely would "come true" if I wore a hat, so I ran around the entire day with a hat on; so far, with no result to show for it).
> 
> However, Isabelle NEVER SEEMS TO SLEEP.  It's driving me crazy, because I'm 10 days in, have completed two PWPs, and connected to the wi-fi to visit towns.  Yet, every time I check town hall, she's always wide awake behind the desk.
> 
> Do I need to actually open my own gates?  Is there a time when she's known to be sleeping?
> This is seriously frustrating the heck outta me.  What do I need to do?  Help, please!



Katrina's fortunes have no bearing on what's going on besides your lucky item for the day. Anything she refers to in her fortune is just flavor text. 

Have you been mayor for 10 days or did you start the game 10 days ago? I believe the counter starts when you have the 100% approval rating and the PWPs unlocked. You also shouldn't need to open your gates; I unlocked my Dream Suite just by visiting one person. Either way, the amount of time that it takes for these things to happen usually vary somewhat between players. Just be patient, keep checking in with Isabelle, and give it a few more days.


----------



## PaperCat

I found a rare treestump when i chopped down a tree. I wanted to move said tree over one space, but I can't now? should I dig up this stump or keep it cause its special?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> I found a rare treestump when i chopped down a tree. I wanted to move said tree over one space, but I can't now? should I dig up this stump or keep it cause its special?



If you leave the rare tree stump pattern as it is, it has a chance of spawning mushrooms even though it's not mushroom season. They also have the chance of spawning rare mushrooms like the Famous Mushroom and the Rare Mushroom if you have Perfect Town. Besides that and the novelty of having a rare stump pattern, it just depends on which is more important to you.

You should try to get your hands on some Silver Axes, since those are guaranteed to produce rare tree stump patterns every time. I'd recommend making the first two chops with a regular/Golden axe, and the third chop with the Silver Axe. Doing it this way helps preserve the Silver Axe, but it also guarantees you a rare stump patten. You can always just leave the stump there for now until you find some Silver Axes, then just redo the area with the tree where you want it to be unless the stumps location is really bothering you.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> If you leave the rare tree stump pattern as it is, it has a chance of spawning mushrooms even though it's not mushroom season. They also have the chance of spawning rare mushrooms like the Famous Mushroom and the Rare Mushroom if you have Perfect Town. Besides that and the novelty of having a rare stump pattern, it just depends on which is more important to you.
> 
> You should try to get your hands on some Silver Axes, since those are guaranteed to produce rare tree stump patterns every time. I'd recommend making the first two chops with a regular/Golden axe, and the third chop with the Silver Axe. Doing it this way helps preserve the Silver Axe, but it also guarantees you a rare stump patten. You can always just leave the stump there for now until you find some Silver Axes, then just redo the area with the tree where you want it to be unless the stumps location is really bothering you.



I have silver axes. Thats what I used on this one, not thinking i'd get a rare stump. so it makes one each time? thats unfortunate. I wanted to just chop and replant, not get stumps. oh well. maybe Leif has a normal one.

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> I have silver axes. Thats what I used on this one, not thinking i'd get a rare stump. so it makes one each time? thats unfortunate. I wanted to just chop and replant, not get stumps. oh well. maybe Leif has a normal one.
> 
> Thanks for the answer.



Ah, okay! You should save the Silver Axe for when you want to make rare stumps, then. Unlike the other Silver tools, Silver Axes aren't really an upgrade to the normal axe. I believe that they are slightly more durable, but since they're so rare, most people just use them to get rare stumps. Regular and Golden axes have a slight chance of getting rare stumps (the Golden moreso, I believe).

I'd just dig it up and landscape on, then. You'll have plenty of time to figure out where you'd like some stumps with rare patterns. As long as you try to preserve the Silver Axe, you should be able to make lots of them later.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> Ah, okay! You should save the Silver Axe for when you want to make rare stumps, then. Unlike the other Silver tools, Silver Axes aren't really an upgrade to the normal axe. I believe that they are slightly more durable, but since they're so rare, most people just use them to get rare stumps. Regular and Golden axes have a slight chance of getting rare stumps (the Golden moreso, I believe).
> 
> I'd just dig it up and landscape on, then. You'll have plenty of time to figure out where you'd like some stumps with rare patterns. As long as you try to preserve the Silver Axe, you should be able to make lots of them later.



I decided to work around it  thanks though, so now I wont waste my silver axes. Shame Leif let me down by not having a normal one today lol. Oh well, the trees can wait.

Thanks again.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

Here's an odd question; is there a list of bugs/fish unavailable in multiplayer somewhere? I wanted to know if I could Time Travel in my other game and be able to catch everything in that town instead of my own!


----------



## FireNinja1

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Here's an odd question; is there a list of bugs/fish unavailable in multiplayer somewhere? I wanted to know if I could Time Travel in my other game and be able to catch everything in that town instead of my own!


I don't know of one, but off the top of my head I know regular bees, scorpions, and tarantulas can't spawn in multiplayer sessions.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

do your eyes determine your first villagers?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> do your eyes determine your first villagers?



No, they are completely random.


----------



## sleep

What exactly is town-resetting? Do you completely get rid of everything in your town and start fresh? Or do you keep the buildings in certain places? I'm very confused!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

sleep said:


> What exactly is town-resetting? Do you completely get rid of everything in your town and start fresh? Or do you keep the buildings in certain places? I'm very confused!



Resetting your town involves deleting your entire save and starting from scratch with meeting Rover on the train, creating a new character, picking a new map, etc. You can either destroy everything from your old file or have someone hold everything from villagers to money that can be transferred to your new town. Usually people do this because they're not happy with their town layout or villagers.

Unless you're talking about plot/campsite resetting, which is entirely different. If I didn't answer your question, please let me know!


----------



## sleep

SonatinaGena said:


> Resetting your town involves deleting your entire save and starting from scratch with meeting Rover on the train, creating a new character, picking a new map, etc. You can either destroy everything from your old file or have someone hold everything from villagers to money that can be transferred to your new town. Usually people do this because they're not happy with their town layout or villagers.
> 
> Unless you're talking about plot/campsite resetting, which is entirely different. If I didn't answer your question, please let me know!



Ah I mean plot resetting my bad. I think plot resetting requires you to make another character in your town right? Sorry I get them both confused. Thank you for your help by the way!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

sleep said:


> Ah I mean plot resetting my bad. I think plot resetting requires you to make another character in your town right? Sorry I get them both confused. Thank you for your help by the way!



Yep, you're right! That's plot resetting. Plot resetting is something entirely different. It doesn't get rid of your town or change existing buildings. Instead, it changes the location of new villager houses.

Plot resetting is done when you're expecting a new villager to make a plot and you want the villager's house to be in a certain location. This can happen if you're expecting a new random villager given by the game (villagers 6-9 are random) or a villager you adopted from the campsite or another town. The idea is that when you start the game for the first time in the day, your town's "state" is randomized. This does everything from spawning flowers and fossils to setting down villager plots. When you load an existing character, the game both creates and saves that state (when Isabelle does her spiel) and is thus set in stone for the day. When you make a new character, that state is only created, not saved. Since it isn't saved, you're free to randomize this state until you find one you like and then save it.

To plot reset, you must not have logged on to any existing characters for that particular AC day (which starts at 6 a.m., not 12 a.m.). When you turn on the game for the first time, instead of logging on with your mayor/any other character, you create a new character and go through Rover's spiel. Once you get into town, you search for the villager's plot. If it's in a bad place, quit without doing anything else, and repeat making a new character/quitting until you've found a location you like. Once you find a plot you like, progress until you get the TPC from Isabelle and the game saves. Then you're free to delete the new character and sign in as your mayor, and the plot will be where you saved it.

As a side note, plot resetting for random villagers can also let you choose the villager as well as their plot. Also, campers are also included in the randomized state, so you can do what's called "campsite resetting" to try and find a camper you like. The same applies; once you find something you like, save it, and then it's set in stone.

Sorry this was a little wordy! If this also didn't answer your question or if you want me to explain it better, let me know again!


----------



## Kairii

If I'm going for the golden watering can, do I have to check the town's quality with Isabelle every single day for that day to count or no?


----------



## kuseiro

Does anyone know that, on the day when a villager is in boxes, is it okay to TT back a few hours to KEEP the villager in boxes?


----------



## Ankhes

kuseiro said:


> Does anyone know that, on the day when a villager is in boxes, is it okay to TT back a few hours to KEEP the villager in boxes?



You absolutely can keep TT'ing back to keep that villager in boxes.  You can do that indefinitely.  Just be careful of your AM's and PM's so you don't accidentally travel to the next day.  But yes, you can "hold" a villager!


----------



## Sanguai

Can anyone suggest how to raise my friendship with a villager quickly? I sent letters every now and again, and give perfect apples- I just want their pictures...


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Kairii said:


> If I'm going for the golden watering can, do I have to check the town's quality with Isabelle every single day for that day to count or no?



You don't have to check in every day. It's mostly just for reassurance that you still have Perfect Town.



Sanguai said:


> Can anyone suggest how to raise my friendship with a villager quickly? I sent letters every now and again, and give perfect apples- I just want their pictures...



Sending letters and giving Perfect Fruit is already very helpful. Do all the favors for them (especially difficult ones like the petitions) and do them well. When they ask for furniture, you can also give them furniture of their favorite style and color (there's a guide here) and give them customized furniture. I'd also recommend sending said furniture in letters. When they ask for non-specific fish/insects ("I want an ocean fish/river fish/butterfly/etc."), give them rarer fish/insects that fit the category. For example, if they ask for an ocean fish, instead of giving them the first Sea Bass you fish up, give them a Barred Knifejaw. If they ask for a Butterfly, give them a Birdwing Butterfly, and so on. 

Besides that, if you're okay with time traveling, you can always go to April Fools Day and celebrate that. Otherwise, it just takes a little bit of patience and luck.


----------



## SunnyWindy

Question regarding save files.

Can multiple save files interact with each other through their houses? By that I mean, can my mayor enter the house of another profile on my cartridge?

If yes, do all the profiles on a same cartridge share the same space? I'm wondering if I could keep my saplings and flowers in the chest of another profile and access them through my mayor.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

SunnyWindy said:


> Question regarding save files.
> 
> Can multiple save files interact with each other through their houses? By that I mean, can my mayor enter the house of another profile on my cartridge?
> 
> If yes, do all the profiles on a same cartridge share the same space? I'm wondering if I could keep my saplings and flowers in the chest of another profile and access them through my mayor.



Any character can visit any of the other houses, but they won't be able to interact with any of the other characters. There's no real way to do so.

The profiles don't share the same space, which is good if you want extra storage, but you won't be able to access the storage unless you're using said character. Even if you go into the house of another character and open their dressers/cabinets/etc., they won't give you access to the other character's storage. The only way to transfer them back and forth is to just put stuff on the ground and have another character pick them up (well, I guess you could mail them, but that's kind of pointless), but you can keep stuff in other character's storage just to have them there.


----------



## SunnyWindy

Thank you so much!


----------



## Lou

Hello!

Is the Nintendo Server in maintenance for everybody ? or is it just me ;n; I don't see anyone mentioning this issue, and I see the error code showing up when I try and add a FC. 

Thanks! ^^


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Lou said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is the Nintendo Server in maintenance for everybody ? or is it just me ;n; I don't see anyone mentioning this issue, and I see the error code showing up when I try and add a FC.
> 
> Thanks! ^^



Yes it's happening to me too D:


----------



## Lou

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Yes it's happening to me too D:



Aww :c ! Hopefully it won't last too long then ;n; !!

A little relieved that it wasn't my copy of ACNL having issues xD I was mad worried since no one was mentioning this *---*


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Lou said:


> Aww :c ! Hopefully it won't last too long then ;n; !!
> 
> A little relieved that it wasn't my copy of ACNL having issues xD I was mad worried since no one was mentioning this *---*



I was looking out for so,done to post but only you have D:
I looked on the Nintendo site but it just vaguely says maintenance ;-;


----------



## MelonPan

I guess today there's supposed to be scheduled maintenance, but in the evening.  So it's possible this could be out all day. D:

http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp

This was posted an hour ago (though relating to MH3, not ACNL): http://www.polygon.com/2014/6/30/5856586/monster-hunter-3-ultimate-nintendo-wii-u-3ds-maintenance


----------



## FireNinja1

The Wii U servers are down as well, Mario Kart 8 online gives an error. Looks like Nintendo is temporarily taking down all the servers.


----------



## Reese

MelonPan said:


> I guess today there's supposed to be scheduled maintenance, but in the evening.  So it's possible this could be out all day. D:
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/network/en_na/network_status.jsp


If you look at the section related to 3DS online play, maintenance is scheduled to be over at 6am Pacific time, so like 5 minutes. (It actually said 5:30 when I checked earlier but I guess they pushed it back lol)


----------



## Campy

What a relief to hear others are having the same problem. I was worried it had to do with my connection! Thanks for the site MelonPan.


----------



## MelonPan

Reese said:


> If you look at the section related to 3DS online play, maintenance is scheduled to be over at 6am Pacific time, so like 5 minutes. (It actually said 5:30 when I checked earlier but I guess they pushed it back lol)



Ahhh all the way at the bottom there, I see now!  o:  Though mine was out at 5:20 am, haha.


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

Where I am it's 9:25 EST, so 6:25 pacific time. I just tried connecting to Club Tortimer, and am still getting a server unavailable error. Anyone else still getting this?


----------



## monk

Artemis_Dreamer said:


> Where I am it's 9:25 EST, so 6:25 pacific time. I just tried connecting to Club Tortimer, and am still getting a server unavailable error. Anyone else still getting this?



i think the internet servers are shut down for a few days or something.


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

monk said:


> i think the internet servers are shut down for a few days or something.



Ah. I was confused, because it seemed based on an earlier post that the servers had been down for temporary maintenance and should have been up by now.

Guess I got it wrong.


----------



## monk

Artemis_Dreamer said:


> Ah. I was confused, because it seemed based on an earlier post that the servers had been down for temporary maintenance and should have been up by now.
> 
> Guess I got it wrong.



not sure about days haha i just meant right now they're shut down and i'm not exactly sure when they're going back up.


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

monk said:


> not sure about days haha i just meant right now they're shut down and i'm not exactly sure when they're going back up.



Got it, thanks. Guess I'll just try again in the evening, then.
Sorry to be a pain!


----------



## SunnyWindy

Another question concerning the use of multiple profiles.

Say that I use my mayor to use the QR Code reader, then save this design with Able. Will my other profile be able to see that saved design? Do the profiles on a same cartridge use the same save space for the saved designs? I don't feel like talking each day to the NPC with my other character to unlock the machine, and wanted to know if I can save the design instead of switching the displayed designs?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

SunnyWindy said:


> Another question concerning the use of multiple profiles.
> 
> Say that I use my mayor to use the QR Code reader, then save this design with Able. Will my other profile be able to see that saved design? Do the profiles on a same cartridge use the same save space for the saved designs? I don't feel like talking each day to the NPC with my other character to unlock the machine, and wanted to know if I can save the design instead of switching the displayed designs?



Your other profiles won't be able to see that saved design. Just like your regular storage, nothing in Character A's design storage will able to be seen by Character B. Again, it's good if you need a lot of storage; it's not so convenient if you want to access everything.

The only way around this without unlocking the sewing machine is by displaying that design up in the Able Sister's store. Then Character B will be able to access it. You can also get other people's designs by visiting towns in the Dream Suite if you happen to know the Dream Code you need, but it's probably easier to just talk to Sable each day.


----------



## SunnyWindy

Displaying the design will do the trick then. I created a second character just to hold my paths... =(


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Are the carpet and wallpaper Sahara gives you always random? Or do they depend on your interior at all?


----------



## Atsushicchi

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Are the carpet and wallpaper Sahara gives you always random? Or do they depend on your interior at all?



I think they're random.


----------



## Feloreena

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Are the carpet and wallpaper Sahara gives you always random? Or do they depend on your interior at all?



Random, but I think your luck for that day can determine how many Saharah exclusive pieces you get.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Thanks guys.

One more: if you shoot a balloon, but the present falls in the river or disappears because it falls on a path, will the balloon still count towards the balloon badges?


----------



## FireNinja1

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> One more: if you shoot a balloon, but the present falls in the river or disappears because it falls on a path, will the balloon still count towards the balloon badges?



I think so. I really don't see why it shouldn't count toward the badge.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

FireNinja1 said:


> I think so. I really don't see why it shouldn't count toward the badge.



Well if you couldn't claim the prize then it might not count. Not that much of a stretch. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## PaperCat

what villagers request a modern bridge and a fairy tale bridge? I think those are the two i am missing, and i want to make a third bridge, but I want to unlock them first (even though I am not going to use them)


----------



## Xanarcah

PaperCat said:


> what villagers request a modern bridge and a fairy tale bridge? I think those are the two i am missing, and i want to make a third bridge, but I want to unlock them first (even though I am not going to use them)



According to this, Modern can be requested by any villager type and the Fairy-Tale Bridge gets requested by Peppy villagers.


----------



## Story

Can you get topearies only on weeding day? 
And once you do, can you always have them as possible requests, even once weeding day is finished?


----------



## Campy

Story said:


> Can you get topearies only on weeding day?
> And once you do, can you always have them as possible requests, even once weeding day is finished?


Yes and yes!


----------



## Story

Campy said:


> Yes and yes!


Welp, I know that I need to do next, thanks very much.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

This may be a stupid question, but... I invited a villager to move into my town via campsite. How long does it normally take for a plot to appear (so I know when to start plot resetting.).. Does it usually take 2 days, or could it be longer than two days? Is it best to be safe and start up a new character before starting on your mayor?


----------



## monk

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> This may be a stupid question, but... I invited a villager to move into my town via campsite. How long does it normally take for a plot to appear (so I know when to start plot resetting.).. Does it usually take 2 days, or could it be longer than two days? Is it best to be safe and start up a new character before starting on your mayor?



i would start up a new save file each day and check twice around your town for a plot. i got tia from the campsite like 3 or 4 days ago and she still hasn't moved in >___> but it just became a new day in my game so i'm pretty sure she'll be plotting.


----------



## Feloreena

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> This may be a stupid question, but... I invited a villager to move into my town via campsite. How long does it normally take for a plot to appear (so I know when to start plot resetting.).. Does it usually take 2 days, or could it be longer than two days? Is it best to be safe and start up a new character before starting on your mayor?



From experience it takes two days. The first day the camper goes back to their 'old town' to pack and stuff, then the plot appears the day after. If it's one day after you invited a camper I don't think there's any risk of a plot being there from the camper, so don't feel the need to start a new character until it's the second day.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

monk said:


> i would start up a new save file each day and check twice around your town for a plot. i got tia from the campsite like 3 or 4 days ago and she still hasn't moved in >___> but it just became a new day in my game so i'm pretty sure she'll be plotting.





Feloreena said:


> From experience it takes two days. The first day the camper goes back to their 'old town' to pack and stuff, then the plot appears the day after. If it's one day after you invited a camper I don't think there's any risk of a plot being there from the camper, so don't feel the need to start a new character until it's the second day.



Thanks to both of you... Tomorrow, or rather later today will be considered the second day... I'm guessing I should clear a spot for where I put a house just in case (so i don't lose my flowers or anything.)


----------



## mapleshine

If a villager says that there are no events coming up, does this mean no one is planning to move?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

No, I think it only refers to holidays, tournaments, etc.


----------



## SaintValerie

Sorry if this has been asked, I didn't see it in the parent post...

When doing HHA challenges, do I have to have one set per room, or can I shake it up? 

Example: 
Rustic Theme. Ranch in main room, green in right room, modern wood in left room, etc? 

or can I actually have a mix of sets in the living room, the beds/bedroom accessories in another room? 

Also do they penalize you for having multiples of one piece? Since Ranch doesn't have a "king" bed, I usually just buy two and slide them together to make one big bed, but if that loses me points I'll put it away until I've maxed out what I want to. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ettienne

SaintValerie said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, I didn't see it in the parent post...
> 
> When doing HHA challenges, do I have to have one set per room, or can I shake it up?
> 
> Example:
> Rustic Theme. Ranch in main room, green in right room, modern wood in left room, etc?
> 
> or can I actually have a mix of sets in the living room, the beds/bedroom accessories in another room?
> 
> Also do they penalize you for having multiples of one piece? Since Ranch doesn't have a "king" bed, I usually just buy two and slide them together to make one big bed, but if that loses me points I'll put it away until I've maxed out what I want to.
> 
> Thanks!



You can shake it up, but receive more points for a matching set per room. There is no penalty for multiple pieces, but also no bonuses. Just regular points.

This FAQ has a guide to scoring big and avoiding penalties: http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246

You'll want to find Section 58.


----------



## SaintValerie

Ettienne said:


> You can shake it up, but receive more points for a matching set per room. There is no penalty for multiple pieces, but also no bonuses. Just regular points.
> 
> This FAQ has a guide to scoring big and avoiding penalties: http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246
> 
> You'll want to find Section 58.



Thank you!!


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

A stupid question about a stupid bug... does the Walking Leaf appear in multiplayer? Either way, how does one find one? I've read every wiki and done just about everything... but I have yet to encounter one...


----------



## PaperCat

how often do campers show up?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> A stupid question about a stupid bug... does the Walking Leaf appear in multiplayer? Either way, how does one find one? I've read every wiki and done just about everything... but I have yet to encounter one...



This guide seems to suggest that the Walking Leaf doesn't appear in multiplayer/when the gates are open. I've read that they seem to like spawning next to trees, so maybe plant some trees or try hunting for them in areas with lots of trees? I've only seen this mentioned a few times, though, so I'm not sure if it's actually true or not. Best of luck catching one!



PaperCat said:


> how often do campers show up?



Camper visits are entirely random. They don't show up on most event days (there are a few exceptions, but I don't remember them off the top of my head since they are so few and far in between), but any other day is fair game. It seems like some days have a better chance of seeing campers, but it's still random ultimately. I've had campers come every day in a week and then not appear a single time for nearly a month.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> Camper visits are entirely random. They don't show up on most event days (there are a few exceptions, but I don't remember them off the top of my head since they are so few and far in between), but any other day is fair game. It seems like some days have a better chance of seeing campers, but it's still random ultimately. I've had campers come every day in a week and then not appear a single time for nearly a month.



Thanks. I was just hoping one I want would show up while I have 9 villagers lol, but it seems that my luck would have it that it stays empty


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> Thanks. I was just hoping one I want would show up while I have 9 villagers lol, but it seems that my luck would have it that it stays empty



Ah, I see. Campsites seem to work like that; when you have open space, you won't get anything, but when you're full, you'll find some really cool villagers, haha. You can try campsite resetting if you don't mind doing that. It's painfully boring, though.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> Ah, I see. Campsites seem to work like that; when you have open space, you won't get anything, but when you're full, you'll find some really cool villagers, haha. You can try campsite resetting if you don't mind doing that. It's painfully boring, though.



How does that work? o.o


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

PaperCat said:


> How does that work? o.o



To campsite reset, at the beginning of the day, start with a new character, and when you arrive in town check to see who is in the campsite. If it is somebody you don't want/nobody, turn off the game. Retry untilyou get a villager that you want. If it is somebody you want, go through with making the character a resident, and then use your mayor to make them move in.


----------



## PaperCat

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> To campsite reset, at the beginning of the day, start with a new character, and when you arrive in town check to see who is in the campsite. If it is somebody you don't want/nobody, turn off the game. Retry untilyou get a villager that you want. If it is somebody you want, go through with making the character a resident, and then use your mayor to make them move in.



Oh, okay. Thanks! Is it only at the beginning of the day or when I first turn the game on?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks! Is it only at the beginning of the day or when I first turn the game on?



It's when you first turn on the game for that day (which starts at 6 a.m.). 

It's basically the same as the plot reset trick, if you know about that. Campsite resetting is just another exploit that comes with it. Again, it's painfully boring and takes forever since you're not guaranteed to see a camper, and when you do, it's random who you see. You'll probably get about one camper for every ten resets.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> It's when you first turn on the game for that day (which starts at 6 a.m.).
> 
> It's basically the same as the plot reset trick, if you know about that. Campsite resetting is just another exploit that comes with it. Again, it's painfully boring and takes forever since you're not guaranteed to see a camper, and when you do, it's random who you see. You'll probably get about one camper for every ten resets.



Oh, ew. I've never plot reset, I just (unfortunately) let them plop down anywhere. I may try this with the camp site though. Just to try it. I'd like choose the 10th villager, because I don't mind random villagers, I just don't want one I hate.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> Oh, ew. I've never plot reset, I just (unfortunately) let them plop down anywhere. I may try this with the camp site though. Just to try it. I'd like choose the 10th villager, because I don't mind random villagers, I just don't want one I hate.



Haha, you might as well try it if you have a little time to waste and don't have anything else better to do. If anything, it's an interesting experience to just see how uncommon campers are, and you end up realizing, "Oh. So this is why I haven't had a good camper in ages. Because it's literally a one in ten chance of even getting one to begin with."

Best of luck finding a villager you like! If you keep an eye out on the villager adopting section of the forums, you might also be able to pick someone you like, especially if you don't really have anyone specific in mind. Then you won't need to worry about the campsite.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> Haha, you might as well try it if you have a little time to waste and don't have anything else better to do. If anything, it's an interesting experience to just see how uncommon campers are, and you end up realizing, "Oh. So this is why I haven't had a good camper in ages. Because it's literally a one in ten chance of even getting one to begin with."
> 
> Best of luck finding a villager you like! If you keep an eye out on the villager adopting section of the forums, you might also be able to pick someone you like, especially if you don't really have anyone specific in mind. Then you won't need to worry about the campsite.



Yeah. I have a "list" of dream villagers, but I am pretty chill and I don't mind veering from the list. I had Gladys once, and messed up getting her. It was sad. Then I got Bam, and I didn;t have room. Oh well. Yeah, I am keeping a look out. All the ones I really like show up when I have 10 LOL


----------



## PaperLuigi3

What's up with this "voiding villagers" thing? What does that mean?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperLuigi3 said:


> What's up with this "voiding villagers" thing? What does that mean?



A voided villager is a villager that has moved out but wasn't adopted by anyone. Thus, they end up in a "void," still part of the game's data but not in any other town. There can be multiple villagers in the void. However, villagers in the void have the ability to move to other towns either through StreetPass or by just playing on multiplayer with anyone else (either by visiting or by hosting) even though they were never invited directly. The idea is that if you have voided villagers, by StreetPassing/visiting/hosting someone, that someone can either have a random move-in, or if that someone has 10 villagers, nothing will happen, but either way, the void will be "cleared" in that moment, and any villagers that don't make it will be gone for good and unable to move into another town in any way.

You usually hear the term when you see people complaining about unwanted villagers moving in either through the aforementioned StreetPass/multiplayer. Otherwise, it's just a term that people (mostly cyclers) use to say that said villager gone. Or that said villager isn't very popular, so when they are ready to move, cyclers usually just void them without making a huge announcement.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> A voided villager is a villager that has moved out but wasn't adopted by anyone. Thus, they end up in a "void," still part of the game's data but not in any other town. There can be multiple villagers in the void. However, villagers in the void have the ability to move to other towns either through StreetPass or by just playing on multiplayer with anyone else (either by visiting or by hosting) even though they were never invited directly. The idea is that if you have voided villagers, by StreetPassing/visiting/hosting someone, that someone can either have a random move-in, or if that someone has 10 villagers, nothing will happen, but either way, the void will be "cleared" in that moment, and any villagers that don't make it will be gone for good and unable to move into another town in any way.
> 
> You usually hear the term when you see people complaining about unwanted villagers moving in either through the aforementioned StreetPass/multiplayer. Otherwise, it's just a term that people (mostly cyclers) use to say that said villager gone.



This is how I got Axel, who I don't want ~_~


----------



## pillow bunny

how much space has to be in between building PWPs (cafe and stuff)?


----------



## Ras

Each has an invisible square one space all around it, and the invisible squares can't overlap. So, two spaces between them.


----------



## Ras

When I check the island on all three of my towns, they all have the same tours that day.  Is that governed by birthday (all three towns share a lucky item of the day because of birthday) or does everyone have the same games?  The active ones for me right now include hide-and-seek and item matching, and my birth month is June.


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> When I check the island on all three of my towns, they all have the same tours that day.  Is that governed by birthday (all three towns share a lucky item of the day because of birthday) or does everyone have the same games?  The active ones for me right now include hide-and-seek and item matching, and my birth month is June.


There's a set list for each day: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/67547310


----------



## Ras

Thanks.  That's interesting and a little weird.  I thought they were random because of Club Tortimer being different, but then I saw that they were the same in my other towns.  And now I know they are the same for everybody!  From the link, I also know that I could go back a couple of days to get to the Elite Scavenger that I really was counting on, but I'll just wait until it comes up again.


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> Thanks.  That's interesting and a little weird.  I thought they were random because of Club Tortimer being different, but then I saw that they were the same in my other towns.  And now I know they are the same for everybody!  From the link, I also know that I could go back a couple of days to get to the Elite Scavenger that I really was counting on, but I'll just wait until it comes up again.


NP! I refer to that thread a lot so glad to spread it around. And actually Club Tortimer tours are still set by date, it's just if the person who got there first is on a different day (whether bc they're in a different time zone or they're TTing), it'll have the tours for that day.


----------



## mikanmilk

If I load up with a new character to check if anyone has moved or is moving, will I be able to see if someone is in boxes? Or will they be walking around like normal to greet the new character?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

If they're moving, they'll be in boxes. It's not like you can do anything at that point, though.


----------



## mikanmilk

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> If they're moving, they'll be in boxes. It's not like you can do anything at that point, though.



I'm talking about the trick where I load up a new character to check the town, and then turn it off without saving. If I can see that someone's in boxes I can go back to the last day I played and save them.

If someone is completely gone it's obvious, but I was just worried that I wouldn't be able to tell if someone is in boxes or not with this trick.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

mikanmilk said:


> I'm talking about the trick where I load up a new character to check the town, and then turn it off without saving. If I can see that someone's in boxes I can go back to the last day I played and save them.
> 
> If someone is completely gone it's obvious, but I was just worried that I wouldn't be able to tell if someone is in boxes or not with this trick.



No you can't because if you tt backwards at all, your town progresses one day.


----------



## PaperCat

Why is it I can change eye colour on one character at Shampoodle, but not another?


----------



## mikanmilk

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> No you can't because if you tt backwards at all, your town progresses one day.



I'm not talking about TTing back after loading my mayor or a permanent character (T-T).
It seems like you are not familiar with the trick I'm talking about so hopefully someone who is will be able to answer my question. Thank you though.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

PaperCat said:


> Why is it I can change eye colour on one character at Shampoodle, but not another?



You need to get your hair done a few times with a character before you can change their eyes.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> Why is it I can change eye colour on one character at Shampoodle, but not another?



You have to go through the same process to get color contacts on every character as you did when your mayor unlocked the lenses for the frist time. Just because you unlocked the contacts on one character doesn't mean that all characters also have it unlocked. If I recall correctly, you have to get at least one haircut and then wait a week or two.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

mikanmilk said:


> I'm not talking about TTing back after loading my mayor or a permanent character (T-T).
> It seems like you are not familiar with the trick I'm talking about so hopefully someone who is will be able to answer my question. Thank you though.



Yes I'm completely familiar with what you are talking about. You load up your game with a new character. You see your villager in boxes. Turn off the game and try to change the date back to talk them out. When you turn it on, I promise you their house won't be there. That's because when you turned the date back, your town progressed one day. The trick is for controlling where your new villager puts their house. 
Check the Villager Trading Plaza. Look for a thread that talks about a tting accident put a villager into boxes. Those threads exist because the person can't save the villager at that point.


----------



## mikanmilk

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Yes I'm completely familiar with what you are talking about. You load up your game with a new character. You see your villager in boxes. Turn off the game and try to change the date back to talk them out. When you turn it on, I promise you their house won't be there. That's because when you turned the date back, your town progressed one day. The trick is for controlling where your new villager puts their house.
> Check the Villager Trading Plaza. Look for a thread that talks about a tting accident put a villager into boxes. Those threads exist because the person can't save the villager at that point.



I don't need to read up on it because I have done it before. 
I loaded my game with a new character. Saw that Willow's house was gone. Turned off the game. Changed the 3DS system time back to the last day I played. Willow was there. Walked up to her and she pinged. Told her not to move. TTd back to current day. She was there.

I thought this was common knowledge. The second post on this recent thread even talks about it: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?197181-Taking-breaks-from-ACNL

But I can't find any info about villagers in boxes.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> You have to go through the same process to get color contacts on every character as you did when your mayor unlocked the lenses for the frist time. Just because you unlocked the contacts on one character doesn't mean that all characters also have it unlocked. If I recall correctly, you have to get at least one haircut and then wait a week or two.



Oh! Okay. I have it on my mayor and one of my side characters. Guess I just ogtta wait a little longer for the mother character. Thanks!


----------



## PaperCat

how big is the classic police station?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

This should help: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/File:Police_station_size.png


----------



## Ras

mikanmilk said:


> If I load up with a new character to check if anyone has moved or is moving, will I be able to see if someone is in boxes? Or will they be walking around like normal to greet the new character?



They will be inside in boxes. That's why if you're going on as a new character to make sure you're not losing anybody, you need to include a check inside houses.

I've done this when I wasn't sure about someone's moving date. I went to the day in question with a new character and saw them in boxes.


----------



## mikanmilk

Ras said:


> They will be inside in boxes. That's why if you're going on as a new character to make sure you're not losing anybody, you need to include a check inside houses.
> 
> I've done this when I wasn't sure about someone's moving date. I went to the day in question with a new character and saw them in boxes.



Thank you! I've taken a few days break and I'll go check right now.


----------



## mdchan

Two questions; the first is important because I'd like to leave the island.  XD

1:  If I leave a bunch of bananas on the island and leave (solo trip), will they be there the next time I come back or will they disappear?

2:  Is there a guide about voids, how cycling villagers works, and dream villagers?  I keep seeing all these things (as well as buying/auctioning/giving away villagers), but I have no clue how it works and would like to learn how.

Please and thank you!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mdchan said:


> Two questions; the first is important because I'd like to leave the island.  XD
> 
> 1:  If I leave a bunch of bananas on the island and leave (solo trip), will they be there the next time I come back or will they disappear?
> 
> 2:  Is there a guide about voids, how cycling villagers works, and dream villagers?  I keep seeing all these things (as well as buying/auctioning/giving away villagers), but I have no clue how it works and would like to learn how.
> 
> Please and thank you!



1. You're on your own personal island and not Club Tortimer, correct? If so, anything you leave on your island will remain the way it is until you return. 

2. Here's some stuff about the void, a safe method for cycling if you don't want to lose certain villagers in your town, and a villager exchanging guide. I'm not entirely sure what guides you want for dream villagers since dream villagers are just what villagers you want in your town, and that's completely up to you, but if you had something specific in mind and can clarify, I can help point you in the right direction. Both cycling and villager exchanging are also pretty broad topics as well, so this is just to get you started (and I wanted to reply quickly so that you can get off your island, haha). If you have any more specific questions about voids, cycling, and dream villagers, feel free to ask away!


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

What exactly is the reason you can't start off with a smug or uchi villager?


----------



## Ras

What is the thing that keeps people from moving when you first start a town, even if you jump years into the future?  Is it paying off your first home loan that triggers the ability for people to move?


----------



## Reese

Will villagers ever try to buy unorderable items from you?

(I'm fairly certain mine have never asked me for unorderables, so I've always assumed they can't, but I haven't seen anyone talk about/confirm this)


----------



## Venn

I believe they can, they'll ask for anything in your pocket. I always get asked to sell my Gems/Jewels (whatever they are )


----------



## FireNinja1

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> What exactly is the reason you can't start off with a smug or uchi villager?



That is just how the game is programmed. I honestly have no exact clue why Nintendo programmed it that way. You can't start off with octopi either FYI.

(Answering this because I don't think there's a better answer unless you work for Nintendo.)


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

FireNinja1 said:


> That is just how the game is programmed. I honestly have no exact clue why Nintendo programmed it that way. You can't start off with octopi either FYI.
> 
> (Answering this because I don't think there's a better answer unless you work for Nintendo.)



Yeah that really stinks. It's really weird, but it's not like Nintendo hasn't done weird things before.


----------



## FireNinja1

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Yeah that really stinks. It's really weird, but it's not like Nintendo hasn't done weird things before.



True. This isn't the first time Nintendo has had some really weird game mechanic.


----------



## HoennMaster

How big are resident and player character houses? I'm trying to mark off spaces in my town for future houses.


----------



## FireNinja1

HoennMaster said:


> How big are resident and player character houses? I'm trying to mark off spaces in my town for future houses.


The villager houses are 3x3 + 1 space in front. The player save files are 3x5 + 1 space in front of the door.


----------



## Hypno KK

On a note related to the house question, how big are houses (outside) once you've finished upgrading them? Is the maximum size just 3x5 or does it get bigger, and is the x5 part horizontally or vertically? Thanks!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Laser Beams said:


> On a note related to the house question, how big are houses (outside) once you've finished upgrading them? Is the maximum size just 3x5 or does it get bigger, and is the x5 part horizontally or vertically? Thanks!



The maximum size is just that. Tom Nook mentions that when you first build the house, he wants to make the plot so that it can accommodate future expansions of the house, so you don't have to worry about it getting larger. The house is 5 tiles wide (horizontally).


----------



## Hypno KK

SonatinaGena said:


> The maximum size is just that. Tom Nook mentions that when you first build the house, he wants to make the plot so that it can accommodate future expansions of the house, so you don't have to worry about it getting larger. The house is 5 tiles wide (horizontally).



So it's already included in my house size? I'm asking because I have lots of stuff planted near my home and I need to know if I should move it elsewhere while the house gets upgraded or what


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Laser Beams said:


> So it's already included in my house size? I'm asking because I have lots of stuff planted near my home and I need to know if I should move it elsewhere while the house gets upgraded or what



Yep, it's already included! Basically, the house itself gets expanded, but the fence around it doesn't have to; it fenced in a large enough area so that it can accommodate all upgrades. The actual area that the entire thing covers never changes.

It's made that way so that you can't build your house in an area that makes it impossible to expand in, so you don't have to worry about a thing.


----------



## Ras

Okay, I've been playing for exactly a year yesterday, and I just saw something I've never seen before.  I went into Deirdre's house and talked to her, and she said something about wanting to be a fortune teller.  She then went into thinking mode.  It was actually pretty cute to see her walking around like that.  But, I've never seen that ever.  Keep in mind that this was the first time I talked to her today, so it wasn't from talking to her too much.  Has anyone seen this?


----------



## Reese

Venice said:


> I believe they can, they'll ask for anything in your pocket. I always get asked to sell my Gems/Jewels (whatever they are )


Oh, right, I get asked for ore too haha. But besides ore, and like fossils/fish/bugs. Has anyone been asked for unorderable furniture/clothes before?

Asking because my current big project is furnishing my villagers' houses, and some of them are getting unorderable sets, so I want to know if they'll ever ask to buy unorderable furniture out of my pocket, or if I just have to wait until they specifically ask me to bring them furniture (mailing feels too risky).


----------



## Ras

They won't ask for that stuff.  I can carry Gracie stuff around and they never ask for it.  Your best bet is if they ask you to replace something specific in their homes and your second best bet is if they just ask for anything.  The first lets you get it exactly in the spot you want.


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> They won't ask for that stuff.  I can carry Gracie stuff around and they never ask for it.  Your best bet is if they ask you to replace something specific in their homes and your second best bet is if they just ask for anything.  The first lets you get it exactly in the spot you want.


Ok, that's what I thought. Thanks!


----------



## Melyora

Alright, I have looong ago unlocked the QR machine at the Able Sisters. However, right now I cannot use it, Sabel is ignoring me and saying she hasn't got a claw free right now.

Can this happen? Is it because I just cannot use it today or have I been ignoring Sabel for too long? Has anyone else experienced this?

EDIT: Nvm, found the reason! My gate was open.


----------



## Hypno KK

SonatinaGena said:


> Yep, it's already included! Basically, the house itself gets expanded, but the fence around it doesn't have to; it fenced in a large enough area so that it can accommodate all upgrades. The actual area that the entire thing covers never changes.
> 
> It's made that way so that you can't build your house in an area that makes it impossible to expand in, so you don't have to worry about a thing.



Thanks! I knew about the house having enough room to expand, but since villagers can plot on stuff like flowers and since trees don't count for PWP placement, I assumed my house could accidentally expand over the flowers and trees around it. It's good to know that it won't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ras said:


> Okay, I've been playing for exactly a year yesterday, and I just saw something I've never seen before.  I went into Deirdre's house and talked to her, and she said something about wanting to be a fortune teller.  She then went into thinking mode.  It was actually pretty cute to see her walking around like that.  But, I've never seen that ever.  Keep in mind that this was the first time I talked to her today, so it wasn't from talking to her too much.  Has anyone seen this?



I've seen this happen before and it wasn't from talking to them too much or from playing for a year. I just spoke to a random character (I can't remember who it was but I think it may have been Katt?) who told me something and then went aside to think. It's probably just random.


----------



## PaperCat

What does it mean when Super T&T says on the door "Due to certain reasons, the business hours for today have changed."


----------



## Ettienne

PaperCat said:


> What does it mean when Super T&T says on the door "Due to certain reasons, the business hours for today have changed."



I believe saving and quitting, then coming back to the game should solve this. Supposedly it happens when you leave your game in sleep mode through the day change at 6am and the game couldn't save to the next day properly?


----------



## Shimmer

When you have gold roses, can you pick them up and plant them like normal flowers?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Shimmer said:


> When you have gold roses, can you pick them up and plant them like normal flowers?



Yep! They're just like normal flowers in every way except for the fact that they can't be bred to create more.


----------



## Ras

Can you catch scorpions in other towns?  When it is said that certain bugs won't spawn with the gate open, will they spawn if the gate is closed but another player is present?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Ras said:


> Can you catch scorpions in other towns?  When it is said that certain bugs won't spawn with the gate open, will they spawn if the gate is closed but another player is present?



Unfortunately, you can't catch Scorpions in other towns. When people say that certain bugs won't spawn with the gate open, it means that they won't spawn during any multiplayer experience period. This ranges from having your gate open but no one in the town to having 3 visitors with the gate closed.


----------



## Rught

So I've read all the answers in the first posts and I think my questions are just so newb no one else has asked them. XD

1) When people list their residents, and say dreamies, what do they mean? Are those the one they wish would move in?

2) What is this business about selling/trading residents? How does that work?

3) Trading/selling items with other players... that is done by inviting them over/going to their town and and dropping things on the  ground?

Sorry if these are so basic it's annoying. I learned a lot just reading the already asked questions, so thanks for making this concise and collected thread. <3


----------



## Melyora

Rught said:


> So I've read all the answers in the first posts and I think my questions are just so newb no one else has asked them. XD
> 
> 1) When people list their residents, and say dreamies, what do they mean? Are those the one they wish would move in?
> 
> 2) What is this business about selling/trading residents? How does that work?
> 
> 3) Trading/selling items with other players... that is done by inviting them over/going to their town and and dropping things on the  ground?
> 
> Sorry if these are so basic it's annoying. I learned a lot just reading the already asked questions, so thanks for making this concise and collected thread. <3



You got the basics down at least ^__^ I am also fairly new, since I've only been playing for a few months compared to a year from other people.

I'll try to answer your questions, I hope in an understandable way XD

1) Dreamies is a concept for people's favorite villagers who they want to have (so move-in) in their towns and want to keep there. Since the games allows for only 10 villagers, dreamie lists usually only lists 10 villagers, although some people have more or less so they can rotate and enjoy new faces every once in a while.

2) Selling/Trading/Giveaway villagers revolves around the move-outs of villager. When you have 9-10 villagers in your town, occasionally someone wants to leave. People put them up for sale/trade/giveaway to find a new home for them. If a villager is in 'boxes', it means he/she is packed up and will be leaving his current town the next day. During his 'boxes' day, someone from another town can come over, talk to the villager and convince him/her to move to the other town (you need to have less than 10 villagers to be able to get a villager to move into your town). The villager's data will be transported to the other town where he will move in the next day (sometimes 2-3 days I believe), leaving his old town.
Some people sell their villager for Bells, or trade them for a villager they want themselves. Other people give villagers away.
Some seller require 'dreamie proof', which is basically a signature picture or text in which is stated that this villager is a dreamie of yours and you really really reaaaaally want it. Mostly this is because they want to give their villager to a good home where he/she is really wanted and will be loved.

3) Trading/selling items is mostly done as you describe it. You visit the buyer/seller's town or he/she comes to you, and the exchange happens by dropping the items to the ground. There are several guides as how to keep an eye out for scammers. Overall, on this forum I think almost all people are honest and sincere and no scammers, plus, you can check their Wi-Fi Rating on their profile page to see whether other people have given them positive or negative Wi-Fi ratings. Negative rating can also be caused by bad Wi-Fi connections, but also by having a negative attitude or stealing etc. It's a reasonably good indicator whether you want to trade with this person or not.

I hope this helped! If you have any more questions (or mine are not complete), I'm sure there's loads of other nice persons here to help you out! ^_^


----------



## Lotte

Are certain flowers easier to breed than others? I swear I'm having such a hard time breeding pink roses. I have a huge bed of white and pink roses and I get 0~1 a day. Usually 0. I eventually managed to grow two pink roses, but I haven't gotten anything from them yet and I've been watering them for 5 days. 

When I was breeding blue roses they popped up like no tomorrow, but I am having such terrible luck with pink..




Only 1 pink rose again today..


----------



## FireNinja1

Lotte said:


> Are certain flowers easier to breed than others? I swear I'm having such a hard time breeding pink roses. I have a huge bed of white and pink roses and I get 0~1 a day. Usually 0. I eventually managed to grow two pink roses, but I haven't gotten anything from them yet and I've been watering them for 5 days.
> 
> When I was breeding blue roses they popped up like no tomorrow, but I am having such terrible luck with pink..
> 
> View attachment 54838
> 
> Only 1 pink rose again today..


I have heard people saying that it is easier to breed hybrids and certain towns than others, though this is likely a rumor. If you have not been using fertilizer or watering them then start doing that because that increases hybrid spawn rate.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Lotte said:


> Are certain flowers easier to breed than others? I swear I'm having such a hard time breeding pink roses. I have a huge bed of white and pink roses and I get 0~1 a day. Usually 0. I eventually managed to grow two pink roses, but I haven't gotten anything from them yet and I've been watering them for 5 days.
> 
> When I was breeding blue roses they popped up like no tomorrow, but I am having such terrible luck with pink..
> 
> View attachment 54838
> 
> Only 1 pink rose again today..



I'm not sure if certain flowers are easier to breed than others, but I can help troubleshoot your Pink Rose problem. For starters, don't use such a large bed of flowers! I've found that it's best to only use ~10-12 at max, and I usually use less than that, and get at least 2 a day. Since only a few new flowers can grow each day, you want to control the outcome by watering only the flowers you wish to breed. However, if you water a ton of flowers, all of them basically have a chance of breeding and can conflict with each other. So I'd try reducing your hybrid plot and spend a few days watering only those few flowers.

Also judging from your picture (and given the season), you've probably had lots of rain recently, which dampens (pun not intended) hybrid production for the same reasons I mentioned above. Now every flower is watered and has an equal chance of breeding. You can sort of counteract that by still personally watering the flowers you want to breed, but even then, I've always had fewer hybrids grow after rainy days.


----------



## Lotte

Thanks for the input guys. Yeah, I do water them individually every day, but I don't use fertilizer (don't have T&T emp yet). I'll try making a smaller bed of flowers and see how that goes.


----------



## James25

Does letting people adopt your villagers affect your 16 villager cycle? Could have sworn I have moved out 16 villagers but Truffles is still on Main Street... I think I have let 5 of those villagers be adopted


----------



## Xanarcah

James25 said:


> Does letting people adopt your villagers affect your 16 villager cycle? Could have sworn I have moved out 16 villagers but Truffles is still on Main Street... I think I have let 5 of those villagers be adopted



It doesn't matter whether or not the villagers moving out get adopted or voided; as long as they leave your town, they count towards the 16 cycle.


----------



## Story

I went to someone's dream address and they had a throwing beans item.
From this festival right here:
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bean_Throwing_Festival

Is this a type of item that runs out?
Do you know how much the item typically costs?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Story said:


> I went to someone's dream address and they had a throwing beans item.
> From this festival right here:
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bean_Throwing_Festival
> 
> Is this a type of item that runs out?
> Do you know how much the item typically costs?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.



The Throwing Beans don't run out! Ever. Feel free to throw infinite amounts of beans at your villagers and visitors.

I've seen the beans go for anywhere around 400k to about a million at ReTail. It's relatively pricey. Witch always sells them for 100 TBT if you want to go that route, though.


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> I went to someone's dream address and they had a throwing beans item.
> From this festival right here:
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bean_Throwing_Festival
> 
> Is this a type of item that runs out?
> Do you know how much the item typically costs?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.



It's a forever use item. : D 

Not really sure about the price, though. Probably in the 1mil range?


----------



## Ettienne

Story said:


> I went to someone's dream address and they had a throwing beans item.
> From this festival right here:
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bean_Throwing_Festival
> 
> Is this a type of item that runs out?
> Do you know how much the item typically costs?
> 
> Thanks a bunch.



Nope, the beans are infinite use. It looks like a few sellers are offering them for 100TBT. One sold a while back for 500k in-game bells.


----------



## Story

Thanks so much all three of you! 
I MUST find this item for my birds now!


----------



## Shimmer

Say I paint the kiddie stereo the pastel colours. Could I paint it again to change the colour to something else when I get bored of the pastel or would I have to buy a whole new kiddie stereo?


----------



## Ettienne

Shimmer said:


> Say I paint the kiddie stereo the pastel colours. Could I paint it again to change the colour to something else when I get bored of the pastel or would I have to buy a whole new kiddie stereo?



You'll be glad to hear...you can customize an item as many times as you like! Or until you've worked Cyrus to death. c:


----------



## Shimmer

Ettienne said:


> You'll be glad to hear...you can customize an item as many times as you like! Or until you've worked Cyrus to death. c:



YES YES YES!
Such good news ^^'


----------



## Ras

SonatinaGena said:


> Unfortunately, you can't catch Scorpions in other towns. When people say that certain bugs won't spawn with the gate open, it means that they won't spawn during any multiplayer experience period. This ranges from having your gate open but no one in the town to having 3 visitors with the gate closed.



Thanks!  You are one of the most helpful people on TBT!


----------



## mogyay

am i correct in saying that pink and pink tulips do not breed other pink tulips but purple and purple tulips breed more purple tulips? this is what most of the guides seem to imply, it's rather confusing 


oh, and another question~

i have been breeding patches of about 20 hybrids on my beach with ok success, is this number too large? does it really work better without about 10 or so?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mogyay said:


> am i correct in saying that pink and pink tulips do not breed other pink tulips but purple and purple tulips breed more purple tulips? this is what most of the guides seem to imply, it's rather confusing
> 
> oh, and another question~
> 
> i have been breeding patches of about 20 hybrids on my beach with ok success, is this number too large? does it really work better without about 10 or so?



Pink Tulips x Pink Tulips should make more Pink Tulips (although they do have a chance of making more Reds and Whites and even Blacks). Same with Purple Tulips. All regular hybrids can be bred with another to create more of the same hybrid. What guides are you using?

For me personally, I used around 15 flowers or less when originally breeding for hybrids, and I remember getting around 3-5 flowers per day. I haven't used plots that big in a while, though; I usually only use 4 now, and still get 2 or 3 hybrids a day, for comparison. If 20 works for you, then keep using it! As long as you're getting around 3 flowers out of it or more, you're doing average/above average depending on how lucky you are each day. If you have plots that span the entire town and get no hybrids a day, that's the sign that it's too large.


----------



## mogyay

aw thanks sonatina! you're so helpful! i was using the thonky hybrid guide, do you know of any better ones? it might have just been a mistake but it does seem to miss out the pink x pink tulip combination, so it's good to know i can actually use my pink tulips for breeding! 

and ok! i used more because i was breeding them on the beach which is a lot more narrower than on land, i don't know if that even makes any sense haha, it did in my head! i tend to get about 3-4 though so i'm quite happy with that, when i'm nearly finished landscaping i'll use less i think  even so 20 does seem kinda too much, i might cut it to 15


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mogyay said:


> aw thanks sonatina! you're so helpful! i was using the thonky hybrid guide, do you know of any better ones? it might have just been a mistake but it does seem to miss out the pink x pink tulip combination, so it's good to know i can actually use my pink tulips for breeding!
> 
> and ok! i used more because i was breeding them on the beach which is a lot more narrower than on land, i don't know if that even makes any sense haha, it did in my head! i tend to get about 3-4 though so i'm quite happy with that, when i'm nearly finished landscaping i'll use less i think  even so 20 does seem kinda too much, i might cut it to 15



Yeah, it looks like they just forgot to add that. Generally, using hybrids to make other hybrids is actually the best. Otherwise, that guide has the same basic info as other guides I'm found. This guide shows literally every single combination in an easier-to-read table. I personally used this one when I was breeding hybrids for the first time since it's simple and just lists one or two basic combinations you can make with regular flowers (and after I got two hybrids, I just kept breeding those two together). The only info that's kind of wonky on those guides are in regards to Carnations. They say that Red x Pink is best to make White, but I had better luck with Pink x Pink, although that might have just been me.

Haha, and that makes sense to me! The nice thing about making your plot smaller is that it gives you a few extra flowers to landscape with. Best of luck with your hybrid growing!


----------



## monk

whats the number of villagers you can have in each game? i've seen a list somewhere but i forgot lol


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

monk said:


> whats the number of villagers you can have in each game? i've seen a list somewhere but i forgot lol



As per this page, the number of villagers you can have in each game are as follows:
Animal Crossing: 15
Wild World: 8
City Folk: 10
New Leaf: 10


----------



## monk

thank you!!


----------



## Story

Does anyone know if refusing to trade clothing or buy clothing from villagers reduce their happiness?
Also, is it possible to catch a fly and a roach even with the Beautiful Ordinance?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Story said:


> Does anyone know if refusing to trade clothing or buy clothing from villagers reduce their happiness?
> Also, is it possible to catch a fly and a roach even with the Beautiful Ordinance?



I think that the general consensus is that refusing to trade/buy doesn't reduce their happiness. 

It's possible to catch a Fly and a Wharf Roach with Beautiful Ordinance. If you're having trouble with the Fly, make sure that your gates are closed since you can't find them on multiplayer. Otherwise, it's just up to luck. I'd recommend catching the Wharf Roach on the island, though. They spawn very frequently on there.


----------



## Story

SonatinaGena said:


> I think that the general consensus is that refusing to trade/buy doesn't reduce their happiness.
> 
> It's possible to catch a Fly and a Wharf Roach with Beautiful Ordinance. If you're having trouble with the Fly, make sure that your gates are closed since you can't find them on multiplayer. Otherwise, it's just up to luck. I'd recommend catching the Wharf Roach on the island, though. They spawn very frequently on there.



Thanks always for your help, Gena!


----------



## Pirate

w/e.


----------



## krielle

I plan on releasing my DA when there is a meteor shower and my hibiscus starts are blooming, 
so far I haven't gotten any luck and it is currently 7/9 in my town.

I'm looking to update from 7/6 - 9/15.

Does anyone know if it's possible for meteor showers to occur within these dates
or just randomly occur throughout a specific season?

Any help would be appreciated, thanks. - I posted this on a new thread I made but
nobody seemed to offer to help. I think it's possible, but I really need confirmation
before TT'ing forward in hopes of getting a meteor shower.


----------



## mdchan

I've got another question; this one about villagers moving out.

Now, I'm waiting for Pietro to finally pack his bags and get the heck out of my town, but he's taking his sweet time to do it (it's been probably about a week and a half, about).
There are a couple other villagers I wouldn't mind if they left, but I don't want them to leave as much as I do Pietro.

I have 9 villagers (and a campsite, though nobody is in it currently), so my question is this:

If I allow someone else to leave when they give me notice, do I have to wait for someone else to move in to take the place of that villager (which would mean Pietro would stick around longer), or is there a chance for him to move out, too?

Please and thank you!


----------



## Feloreena

mdchan said:


> I've got another question; this one about villagers moving out.
> 
> Now, I'm waiting for Pietro to finally pack his bags and get the heck out of my town, but he's taking his sweet time to do it (it's been probably about a week and a half, about).
> There are a couple other villagers I wouldn't mind if they left, but I don't want them to leave as much as I do Pietro.
> 
> I have 9 villagers (and a campsite, though nobody is in it currently), so my question is this:
> 
> If I allow someone else to leave when they give me notice, do I have to wait for someone else to move in to take the place of that villager (which would mean Pietro would stick around longer), or is there a chance for him to move out, too?
> 
> Please and thank you!



If you would drop down to 8 villagers by moving someone else out, no one else can move out until you reach 9 villagers again. So then you'd need someone else to move in before Pietro would be able to ping you to move out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Chiefie

Do we need a SD card to play animal crossing:new leaf?


----------



## MC4pros

I was making a PRO pattern and finished halfway. I saved the design to continue for next time. When I tried redesigning the pattern wasn't PRO anymore! I talked to Mabel and I couldn't continue there either! Is it possible to resume making a PRO design?


----------



## Ettienne

MC4pros said:


> I was making a PRO pattern and finished halfway. I saved the design to continue for next time. When I tried redesigning the pattern wasn't PRO anymore! I talked to Mabel and I couldn't continue there either! Is it possible to resume making a PRO design?



Yes. It's saved in the designs you have on you. Talk to Mabel about making a new PRO design. When she says you'll need to save over a current design, choose the one you were working on before. When she asks what kind, choose the same (short-sleeved dress for example) as the design you were working on. Now you can continue where you left off.


----------



## MC4pros

Ettienne said:


> Yes. It's saved in the designs you have on you. Talk to Mabel about making a new PRO design. When she says you'll need to save over a current design, choose the one you were working on before. When she asks what kind, choose the same (short-sleeved dress for example) as the design you were working on. Now you can continue where you left off.



Thank you! ^_^


----------



## klefkiACCF

i have a question: currently i have marshal visiting in my campsite. i have 10 villager in my town but from what i hear marshal is popular. i dont want him but someone else might. is there a way i can open my gates and have someone from another town come and recruit him/??


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

klefkiACCF said:


> i have a question: currently i have marshal visiting in my campsite. i have 10 villager in my town but from what i hear marshal is popular. i dont want him but someone else might. is there a way i can open my gates and have someone from another town come and recruit him/??



Unfortunately, there's no way of adopting a villager through someone else's campsite. There are lots of rumors that you could do so a while back, but they've all been disproven.


----------



## Campy

Chiefie said:


> Do we need a SD card to play animal crossing:new leaf?


As far as I know, the physical copy saves to the gamecard itself, and I think you therefore might not need an SD card to play it. The digital copy saves to the SD card though, so I'm sure you need one for that. I'm not entirely sure about the physical copy though, so I'm also bumping this question in hopes somebody else can answer it.




klefkiACCF said:


> i have a question: currently i have marshal visiting in my campsite. i have 10 villager in my town but from what i hear marshal is popular. i dont want him but someone else might. is there a way i can open my gates and have someone from another town come and recruit him/??


Unfortunately, you can't get campers from other people's campsites. As much as everyone wishes it were possible, it isn't.


----------



## lumineerin

Chiefie said:


> Do we need a SD card to play animal crossing:new leaf?



No, you just need an SD card to take snapshots and turn on Streetpass and Spotpass. On my second copy, I played without a game card for a month or so, but then I put in an SD card so that my two games would streetpass each other!


----------



## krielle

mayorkiyo said:


> I plan on releasing my DA when there is a meteor shower and my hibiscus starts are blooming,
> so far I haven't gotten any luck and it is currently 7/9 in my town.
> 
> I'm looking to update from 7/6 - 9/15.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible for meteor showers to occur within these dates
> or just randomly occur throughout a specific season?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks. - I posted this on a new thread I made but
> nobody seemed to offer to help. I think it's possible, but I really need confirmation
> before TT'ing forward in hopes of getting a meteor shower.


I still don't have an answer ;o; Could anybody please help? I'll offer bells / items for an answer.


----------



## Ettienne

mayorkiyo said:


> I still don't have an answer ;o; Could anybody please help? I'll offer bells / items for an answer.



"When Meteor Showers Occur

If there is clear weather between 10AM and 11AM, a note might appear on the town's signboard announcing that a meteor shower will occur in the evening. Meteor Showers occur between 7PM and 4AM during the following times of year:

April 1 through April 10
June 16 through July 5
December 10
December 24 through December 30"


----------



## Pirate

w/e.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

^^^ The best thing you can do is make sure you and the person you're trading villagers with both visit a town that has ten villagers in it. This will clear both of your voids. And if you have 9 villagers and you make a villager in a different town move in, I'm pretty sure it'll definitly be the one you talked to, and not one from the other town's void.


----------



## Chiefie

Thanks.And you mean SD card not gamecard.


----------



## Story

Do villagers show Bug-Off or Fishing Turny trophies in their houses if you give them to them?
I was thinking about giving my jock friends extra trophies as gifts.


----------



## Reese

Story said:


> Do villagers show Bug-Off or Fishing Turny trophies in their houses if you give them to them?
> I was thinking about giving my jock friends extra trophies as gifts.


I'm not sure but I'm thinking yes, since trophies are just like any other unorderable furniture aren't they? Like they show up in the catalog. That's a really cute idea anyhow  you could try giving it to them when they ask for furniture and see if they accept it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ettienne said:


> "When Meteor Showers Occur
> 
> If there is clear weather between 10AM and 11AM, a note might appear on the town's signboard announcing that a meteor shower will occur in the evening. Meteor Showers occur between 7PM and 4AM during the following times of year:
> 
> April 1 through April 10
> June 16 through July 5
> December 10
> December 24 through December 30"


That's what Thonky says but it can't be right, as I had a meteor shower in my second town on July 18 (that's what the bulletin board said anyway, I TTed right through it lol). And I definitely recall having several meteor showers in my first town last summer, and I didn't get the game until July 7, which would've been just after meteor season according to that guide. All the other online guides I checked just said they can occur during clear nights throughout the year, so I don't think there's an actual specific meteor shower season.


----------



## hannahm_2285

I'm wondering if I make a new save file on my acnl for the sole purpose of time traveling to get special items, will this affect my original save file. Obviously I will have to save to change the time and date and stuff but if I put it back to the original time and date when I eventually load my original save file, will it be affected? I'm sorry if this has been answered before, I just can't find a thread on it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reese

hannahm_2285 said:


> I'm wondering if I make a new save file on my acnl for the sole purpose of time traveling to get special items, will this affect my original save file. Obviously I will have to save to change the time and date and stuff but if I put it back to the original time and date when I eventually load my original save file, will it be affected? I'm sorry if this has been answered before, I just can't find a thread on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yep making a new save file just creates a new character in the same town, so your town will be affected no matter which character you TT on.


----------



## hannahm_2285

Ok, thanks for that, I have the beautiful town ordinance in effect at the moment so I'm thinking that any effect it does have won't be that great, correct me if I'm wrong. I've not long been playing and I feel I've started at such a bad time, no big events happening  and I'm just getting a bit bored, but still love the game and want to carry on :/ I'm just getting a it board of doing the same things every day, fossils, money rock, shopping then bug catching ect and that's it, getting a bit mundane!!


----------



## mdchan

Another question.  Can someone please tell me why these two trees are dying?  They aren't near any river or building, and they're spaced out the same as the other trees in the rows which are growing just fine.  I've also planted trees next to patterns and had no problems, so I really can't figure it out:


​


----------



## WonderK

Dang. That sucks. There's really nothing you can do. They are called "dead spots". Nothing will ever grow there.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mdchan said:


> Another question.  Can someone please tell me why these two trees are dying?  They aren't near any river or building, and they're spaced out the same as the other trees in the rows which are growing just fine.  I've also planted trees next to patterns and had no problems, so I really can't figure it out:





WonderK said:


> Dang. That sucks. There's really nothing you can do. They are called "dead spots". Nothing will ever grow there.



Actually, they may not be dead spots. Trees sometimes won't grow if they are surrounded by other trees even if they have room. The idea is that they won't get enough light (Isabelle and other villagers actually mention this during the tutorial parts of the game, it's not just flavor text!). In the diagram below, if you plant all 9 saplings at once, tree 5 will wilt, but that doesn't mean that a tree can't grow there.

1 2 3
4 *5* 6
7 8 9

I also noticed that there doesn't necessarily only have to be one space apart from the trees for them to die. Like in your picture, even though the sapling on the right is separated by that path from the next-closest tree to its left, it still ends up dying. The same thing happened in my town. What you can try is instead of planting all those trees at once, plant them either by rows or columns (for example, you plant trees 1, 2, 3 one day, then 4, 5, and 6 the next, or 1, 4, 7 one day, and 2, 5, 8 the next). This ensures that no trees are completed surrounded while they are growing in that first day. If that doesn't work, they you may have dead spots, or possibly too many trees/bushes in the area.


----------



## WonderK

Hmm, didn't know that. Try what Sonati said. It just might work. Would be a shame if it didn't because you're trying to landscape.


----------



## krielle

Reese said:


> That's what Thonky says but it can't be right, as I had a meteor shower in my second town on July 18 (that's what the bulletin board said anyway, I TTed right through it lol). And I definitely recall having several meteor showers in my first town last summer, and I didn't get the game until July 7, which would've been just after meteor season according to that guide. All the other online guides I checked just said they can occur during clear nights throughout the year, so I don't think there's an actual specific meteor shower season.


So it is possible! Thanks so much  
I guess I'll have to be patient to catch one.


----------



## krielle

Just got a meteor shower notice, and it's currently July 25th. So thonky probably isn't right.


----------



## mogyay

if i have a villager planning on moving on a certain date and i tt backwards will their move date change or will it always remain the same?


----------



## Lou

Hello! I have a question :3 

I have obtained Whitney (hurray!!) and TTed to plot reet. The thing is: I don't see her anywhere *--* !! (her future house/spot)
But there is some kind of fishing tournament/bug off going on. Could it be that this event prevented Whitney from moving in ? I'm scared of forwarding a day further and load my Mayer, to find her home on a path :I it took so much time landscaping xD


----------



## lumineerin

Lou said:


> Hello! I have a question :3
> 
> I have obtained Whitney (hurray!!) and TTed to plot reet. The thing is: I don't see her anywhere *--* !! (her future house/spot)
> But there is some kind of fishing tournament/bug off going on. Could it be that this event prevented Whitney from moving in ? I'm scared of forwarding a day further and load my Mayer, to find her home on a path :I it took so much time landscaping xD



Whitney may not move the very next day; I believe it takes one to three days for a villager to move in after they've been invited to your town. To make sure that Whitney doesn't move into a bad spot, create a new villager as of you were plot resetting. If her plot is not there, save the character, then delete the character, then TT to the next day and start with a new villager. I hope this helps, and I'm sorry if it was confusing! If you have any other questions, don't be afraid to ask me!


----------



## Ras

What is the trigger to get villagers to start moving out in a cycle town?  Paying off the house and sitting in the mayor's chair didn't do it.


----------



## mogyay

Ras said:


> What is the trigger to get villagers to start moving out in a cycle town?  Paying off the house and sitting in the mayor's chair didn't do it.



have you got 9 villagers yet? seem to only suggest moving when there's already 9 moved in


----------



## Ras

Yeah.  I got 9 by jumping ahead a year at a time.  I haven't even spoken to any of the villagers (hey, I didn't ask to be mayor, LOL), and none are leaving.


----------



## fishingpuns

Does reporting a villager to Isabelle lower your friendship with that villager?


----------



## Taycat

fishingpuns said:


> Does reporting a villager to Isabelle lower your friendship with that villager?



If I remember correctly...

It resets:
-the greeting
-the catchphrase
-clothing
-nickname for you

I've also heard it resets any letters they've sent to you, but I can't say for sure.


I've got my own question!

Does DLC count towards completing the catalog?


----------



## marzipanmermaid

So, the newest move-in won't ping to move...ever? Or they can or...? I keep getting conflicting responses; I've gotten a last move-in to move out once, this last time, but I can't seem to get it to happen again and I'm getting frustrated, lol. I've been befriending and letter-writing, errands, and nothing is working. :/


----------



## Taycat

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> So, the newest move-in won't ping to move...ever? Or they can or...? I keep getting conflicting responses; I've gotten a last move-in to move out once, this last time, but I can't seem to get it to happen again and I'm getting frustrated, lol. I've been befriending and letter-writing, errands, and nothing is working. :/



Well a sure-fire way I had was ignoring the villager for a month...unless I wanted their picture I just ignored them.
Have you done the microphone check on them?
You know, saying their name with a megaphone in your hand and seeing their reaction?
If they look around they aren't friendly.
If they simply smile and look at you they're halfway.
If they turn to wave at you they are super duper close.


----------



## Reese

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> So, the newest move-in won't ping to move...ever? Or they can or...? I keep getting conflicting responses; *I've gotten a last move-in to move out once,* this last time, but I can't seem to get it to happen again and I'm getting frustrated, lol. I've been befriending and letter-writing, errands, and nothing is working. :/


You kind of answered your own question... it's possible, just rarer!


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Reese said:


> You kind of answered your own question... it's possible, just rarer!



I guess I did, lol. Oops. I hope I can do it again. :/


----------



## Xavier of Dale

No matter what, be it easy or hard to get someone to move in, it will always be someone you hate.


----------



## fishingpuns

Taycat said:


> If I remember correctly...
> 
> It resets:
> -the greeting
> -the catchphrase
> -clothing
> -nickname for you
> 
> I've also heard it resets any letters they've sent to you, but I can't say for sure.



I knew that, I was just wondering if it lowered the friendship level as well...


----------



## Reese

fishingpuns said:


> I knew that, I was just wondering if it lowered the friendship level as well...


I'm pretty sure it doesn't affect friendship, the villagers won't ever mention it. It's mostly so that you can reset any inappropriate dialogue/clothes/letters they may have learned/received in a previous town.

(I LOVE your avatar by the way, the ostriches are absolutely adorable <333)


----------



## Pirate

w/e.


----------



## fishingpuns

Reese said:


> I'm pretty sure it doesn't affect friendship, the villagers won't ever mention it. It's mostly so that you can reset any inappropriate dialogue/clothes/letters they may have learned/received in a previous town.
> 
> (I LOVE your avatar by the way, the ostriches are absolutely adorable <333)



Okay, thank you. (And thanks for the compliment!)


----------



## xxsilver

Hi guys, I'm a little confused. So many posts have come up with a chance to buy or even receive a new member in your town from another persons town. How does this work? Do you need the campsite before you can participate or can I just ask them to move into mine? 

Many thanks xxx


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

How many villagers have to move out till past villagers start appearing on your main street? I've heard its 4 but I want to be sure, since I have just had 3 move out so far.

Also, how long does it take for a Dream Address to be removed after not updating for sometime? Do Nintendo removed it manually after some time or is it automatic?



xxsilver said:


> Hi guys, I'm a little confused. So many posts have come up with a chance to buy or even receive a new member in your town from another persons town. How does this work? Do you need the campsite before you can participate or can I just ask them to move into mine?
> 
> Many thanks xxx


As far as I know you can just ask them.


----------



## xxsilver

Ah I see, thank you


----------



## PaperCat

on the island, in the tours is it random what flowers you find? I am searching for a tour with lillies/violets.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> on the island, in the tours is it random what flowers you find? I am searching for a tour with lillies/violets.



It's random, but for whatever reason, I've always had a difficult time finding lilies and violets on most tours with the exception of the Gardening ones. If I remember correctly, the Butterfly tours also have lilies and violets. Besides that, I don't know if the other tours don't have lilies/violets at all of if I just got unlucky. If you have the Gardening or Butterfly tours, I'd try those ones!


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> It's random, but for whatever reason, I've always had a difficult time finding lilies and violets on most tours with the exception of the Gardening ones. If I remember correctly, the Butterfly tours also have lilies and violets. Besides that, I don't know if the other tours don't have lilies/violets at all of if I just got unlucky. If you have the Gardening or Butterfly tours, I'd try those ones!



Thanks! I will keep my eye out for those ones.


----------



## Ras

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> How many villagers have to move out till past villagers start appearing on your main street? I've heard its 4 but I want to be sure, since I have just had 3 move out



It starts after five move out.


----------



## olivetree123

Is the Gracie set customizable? I initially thought not, but after re-visiting Aika village one of the houses seems to have what looks like a customized Gracie dresser?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

olivetree123 said:


> Is the Gracie set customizable? I initially thought not, but after re-visiting Aika village one of the houses seems to have what looks like a customized Gracie dresser?



I don't think that the Gracie set is customizable. It seems like the only customizable set from Gracie is the Card set. Also, the Gracie Dresser doesn't exist according to this, so I'm not sure what furniture you're talking about. Maybe you can take a picture of the furniture you're talking about? That would be helpful! Or tell me which house and room it is, and I can look for myself.


----------



## remiaphasia

Today was the Bug Off in my town. I got three pieces of the Insect Set and I would like to obtain the rest. If I time travel backwards to the beginning of today, will I be able to do the Bug Off all over again? Or would I have to TT forward to the next date that a Bug Off is scheduled for?


----------



## olivetree123

SonatinaGena said:


> I don't think that the Gracie set is customizable. It seems like the only customizable set from Gracie is the Card set. Also, the Gracie Dresser doesn't exist according to this, so I'm not sure what furniture you're talking about. Maybe you can take a picture of the furniture you're talking about? That would be helpful! Or tell me which house and room it is, and I can look for myself.



ah whoops it looks like it was an alpine dresser; the room was dark so I guess it looked like the gracie chest. ^^;;;


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

olivetree123 said:


> ah whoops it looks like it was an alpine dresser; the room was dark so I guess it looked like the gracie chest. ^^;;;



Haha, no worries! It's an easy oversight; they do look quite similar. If you customize the Alpine series with the Gracie set pattern, you can even end up with a pretty nice fake Gracie set for a lot cheaper.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles

(This is a stupid question, but I just want to be sure before I go messing with anything)

When you change the date/time within the game itself, does it also adjust the time on the system itself?

I ask because I'm considering TT'ing - but not if it changes the date on the 3DS itself. (I have another game that uses actual dates, and I don't want to mess it up by TT'ing in AC:NL)

Nvm, I stopped being a chicken and set the clock forward 10 minutes to test it out. lol


----------



## Ettienne

Mephisto Pheles said:


> (This is a stupid question, but I just want to be sure before I go messing with anything)
> 
> When you change the date/time within the game itself, does it also adjust the time on the system itself?
> 
> I ask because I'm considering TT'ing - but not if it changes the date on the 3DS itself. (I have another game that uses actual dates, and I don't want to mess it up by TT'ing in AC:NL)
> 
> Nvm, I stopped being a chicken and set the clock forward 10 minutes to test it out. lol



I know you answered your own question, but I just wanted to clarify:

ACNL clock only affects ACNL.
3DS clock affects all games.


----------



## mogyay

mogyay said:


> if i have a villager planning on moving on a certain date and i tt backwards will their move date change or will it always remain the same?



asking again!


----------



## Melyora

mogyay said:


> asking again!



It WILL change. It's the amount of days that counts. So say a villager will move on the 24th, but you TT a day backwards, the moving day will be the 22nd (if I am correct).
Maybe you should try it out by knowing the moving date, TT a day back and then asking the moving date again by talking to that villager.

My sister accidentally lost a villager she wanted to give away by a TT back incident.

Hope this helps!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

mogyay said:


> asking again!



I believe that the date will change but the number of days leading up the moving day stay the same, if that makes any sense. Or rather, the number of days leading up to their move progress as normal.

For example, let's say Julian is moving out on July 13th, and you find out as soon as possible on July 8th, five days beforehand. All time travel backwards count as one day, so if you time travel to July 7th, Julian won't move on July 13th, however, since you've progressed one day forward, now Julian will move in four days on the 11th. Then, if you time travel to June 1st, now two days have "passed" so Julian is moving in three days on June 4th. I believe that any dialogue with the villager will be updated as well.

I'm not 100% on this though, so if you're doing an time traveling shenanigans with a moving villager, you might still want to check on them to make sure, at least to start off with.


----------



## Xavier of Dale

I first got New Leaf for Christmas this year, and it is tons of fun.  But i am starting to notice an issue with my villagers more and more.  They seem to do absolutely nothing aside from occasionally giving delivery, fetch or visit task, and giving me free stuff.  I have seen only two instances of villagers having a conversation with each other since I got this game, have only been asked to play hide and seek once, I've never seen the time capsule thing show up, and a lot of the time, and number of my villagers seem to be just standing around most of the time.  Is there anyone else having the same issue, and if so, are there any leads to the probable cause or solutions?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Xavier of Dale said:


> I first got New Leaf for Christmas this year, and it is tons of fun.  But i am starting to notice an issue with my villagers more and more.  They seem to do absolutely nothing aside from occasionally giving delivery, fetch or visit task, and giving me free stuff.  I have seen only two instances of villagers having a conversation with each other since I got this game, have only been asked to play hide and seek once, I've never seen the time capsule thing show up, and a lot of the time, and number of my villagers seem to be just standing around most of the time.  Is there anyone else having the same issue, and if so, are there any leads to the probable cause or solutions?



There's nothing wrong with your game. You're just starting to notice the repeating aspects of the game. 

Time capsules and hide and seek are less common favors. Make sure that your letter inventory is actually clean when talking to villagers since time capsules go there. The only way I can think of to influence this is to take advantage of days where you have good relationship/friendship luck! You might be able to see more varied conversations if you. And befriending your villagers general is good for getting different dialogues, but I'm sure you already knew that.

Also, I'm not sure about your play style, but I'd try logging in several times throughout the day. Sometimes when I talk to a villager in the morning, they won't have any interesting to say, but come nightfall, then they end up giving me a favor. Generally, only one villager per day gives a specific favor (ex. only one will ask for fruit, etc.), so getting more villagers to give you favors mean that you might be able to see the more varied ones.

If you want to see more conversations, try and have your villagers live in the same area (easiest to do if you plot reset). I think they naturally walk to where other villagers congregate, but it's easier when they are already living close by. If you have longer play sessions (half an hour or more) and give them time to walk around, then I find that they end up in conversations more often. If you're desperate, I guess you could always herd them into one area (although they won't be happy about that), dig holes around them so they can't escape, and then wait for conversations to happen.

Sorry I can't really help! There's just no real solution since the issue is with how the game was designed to begin with (less interesting dialogue than previous games, etc.). If you're getting tired of seeing the same stuff over and over again, it might be good to take a break for a while, too!


----------



## Squigly Contiello

Hello, it's been a while since I've been on these forums! And a while since I've played my game, honestly. So much that I've been considering resetting. The problem is, I've gathered a lot of stuff that I want to keep, and the person who I would have hold it got their system and game sold (without their consent, but that's another story). I want to ask for someone to hold my stuff, so which forum should I post in? Is there a thread already with this service, or can I just make my own asking for this? I really want to get into playing a new town now that the excitement of other games has died down. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Xavier of Dale

Thank you for the help.  I did not actually know about the morning/day/ night aspect of dialogue (though I know they will make comments on those times at start of dialogue), so that is a bit more than what most online guides give me.  Most of my villagers live in generally the same area, but they can be scattered anywhere from their doorstep to the fish museum.  I am more used to the previous games where the villagers tended to live together rather than live for you.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Squigly Contiello said:


> Hello, it's been a while since I've been on these forums! And a while since I've played my game, honestly. So much that I've been considering resetting. The problem is, I've gathered a lot of stuff that I want to keep, and the person who I would have hold it got their system and game sold (without their consent, but that's another story). I want to ask for someone to hold my stuff, so which forum should I post in? Is there a thread already with this service, or can I just make my own asking for this? I really want to get into playing a new town now that the excitement of other games has died down. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Welcome back!

I usually see threads like this in the Train Station, although if you want villagers held, that would go in the Villager Trading Plaza. You can just make your own threads; it doesn't look like there are any stickied threads for this purpose, although you might find some experienced cyclers in the Trading Plaza with their own threads who can hold villagers. I don't know any specific ones off the top of my head, though. 

Best of luck with resetting!



Xavier of Dale said:


> Thank you for the help.  I did not actually know about the morning/day/ night aspect of dialogue (though I know they will make comments on those times at start of dialogue), so that is a bit more than what most online guides give me.  Most of my villagers live in generally the same area, but they can be scattered anywhere from their doorstep to the fish museum.  I am more used to the previous games where the villagers tended to live together rather than live for you.



No worries! I guess I should clarify that it isn't really a morning/day/night aspect of the dialogue; it's more of that the favors are spread throughout the day, so you never have every single villager in the town asking for a favor at once. I've had times where I've bugged a single villager all day for them to give me a favor, and they never had anything until, like, midnight (it was always a petition, too...).


----------



## Squigly Contiello

SonatinaGena said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I usually see threads like this in the Train Station, although if you want villagers held, that would go in the Villager Trading Plaza. You can just make your own threads; it doesn't look like there are any stickied threads for this purpose, although you might find some experienced cyclers in the Trading Plaza with their own threads who can hold villagers. I don't know any specific ones off the top of my head, though.
> 
> Best of luck with resetting!



Alright then! I guess I'll post it in the Train Station then. I don't really mind about my villagers. I think I'll handle them differently, and take what I can get just from the game itself. Thank you for the reply and best wishes!


----------



## Ras

Let's say you order and pay off the campsite on July 16.  It will be in place on July 17.  What day does the first visitor arrive (the day when you are guaranteed a camper)?  Will it be July 17, or will it be July 18?


----------



## Feloreena

Ras said:


> Let's say you order and pay off the campsite on July 16.  It will be in place on July 17.  What day does the first visitor arrive (the day when you are guaranteed a camper)?  Will it be July 17, or will it be July 18?



The first day a camper will arrive is July 18th (day after it has been built), and that's when your guaranteed camper will show up.  Good luck with resetting for a dream villager (if that is what you wanted to do!).


----------



## PaperCat

i am trying to unlock the lighthouse and windmill. what villagers ask for them?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> i am trying to unlock the lighthouse and windmill. what villagers ask for them?



The Lighthouse can be requested by any villager. The Windmill is requested by Uchi villagers. Here's a page for reference! To my knowledge, all the info on there is correct.


----------



## Chibiusa

Alright, 16 villager cycle question. So I know that older villagers will start to pop up on Main Street, and then they eventually (after more villagers are voided/given away) don't come back. If a villager doesn't come back on MS, does that mean the 16 villager cycle has been completed? I'm just trying to cycle 16 for Flurry and I don't know what I'm at now since I wasn't initially planning on doing this so I wasn't keeping count. She's in my MS now.


----------



## FireNinja1

Chibiusa said:


> Alright, 16 villager cycle question. So I know that older villagers will start to pop up on Main Street, and then they eventually (after more villagers are voided/given away) don't come back. If a villager doesn't come back on MS, does that mean the 16 villager cycle has been completed? I'm just trying to cycle 16 for Flurry and I don't know what I'm at now since I wasn't initially planning on doing this so I wasn't keeping count. She's in my MS now.


Yes, if she is still in your Main Street, you have not completed the 16 villager cycle. You'll have to keep going until she no longer appears for the cycle to be considered completed, and the memory of the villager wiped from the game's memory.


----------



## Chibiusa

FireNinja1 said:


> Yes, if she is still in your Main Street, you have not completed the 16 villager cycle. You'll have to keep going until she no longer appears for the cycle to be considered completed, and the memory of the villager wiped from the game's memory.



Alright, good to know. I wasn't sure if that was just a random thing that they came/went in MS. Thanks~


----------



## Ras

Feloreena said:


> The first day a camper will arrive is July 18th (day after it has been built), and that's when your guaranteed camper will show up.  Good luck with resetting for a dream villager (if that is what you wanted to do!).



Thank you!  I'm actually trying for Celia, but I have some backups I might take.


----------



## toxapex

I'm not sure if anybody's tried this... I'd expect that it's impossible, but does anybody know if you can bury time-capsules in somebody else's town? I know it's a silly question, but I've just been wondering about it so much, haha.


----------



## PaperCat

is there anyway to avoid Redd/the psychic tent from destroying my patterns covering my tree plaza?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> is there anyway to avoid Redd/the psychic tent from destroying my patterns covering my tree plaza?



Not really, unfortunately. Any tent or setup they put out for holidays and special events will take out the patterns underneath. There's no way to stop it. I'd just recommend keeping those patterns on your main character that you play as and not a pattern mule so that it's at least easy to replace.


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> Not really, unfortunately. Any tent or setup they put out for holidays and special events will take out the patterns underneath. There's no way to stop it. I'd just recommend keeping those patterns on your main character that you play as and not a pattern mule so that it's at least easy to replace.



I got no room on my mayor. Oh well, I don't mind going on my other character to fix it. Just annoying. Part of me wants to leave it blank.


----------



## lovelyraven

So I have a weird question. I reguarly plot reset, since I'm still moving out my original villagers, and I'm not at 10 villagers yet. The thing is though, my town has become so developed that I'm running out of suitable places to put down a character house without destroying plant life and leaving a big dirt patch that isn't already covered by paths. So I figured I could set up a well landscaped spot for a tent and have a character exist part-time, giving my town a sort of designated reset spot that actually looks good. I currently have three characters, so this would be my fourth. What I'm wondering is, if I keep this character until I need to do a plot reset, would it be safe to delete their house right before I start the reset process (in order to free up a spot and create a new character), or does the game save itself just like when you load up your town with an existing character, messing up the reset? Has anyone ever even tried this before?


----------



## Xanarcah

lovelyraven said:


> So I have a weird question. I reguarly plot reset, since I'm still moving out my original villagers, and I'm not at 10 villagers yet. The thing is though, my town has become so developed that I'm running out of suitable places to put down a character house without destroying plant life and leaving a big dirt patch that isn't already covered by paths. So I figured I could set up a well landscaped spot for a tent and have a character exist part-time, giving my town a sort of designated reset spot that actually looks good. I currently have three characters, so this would be my fourth. What I'm wondering is, if I keep this character until I need to do a plot reset, would it be safe to delete their house right before I start the reset process (in order to free up a spot and create a new character), or does the game save itself just like when you load up your town with an existing character, messing up the reset? Has anyone ever even tried this before?


You can safely delete a character at any time. When you delete a character, you never tell Isabelle "Yes, let's" when she asks you if you want to get started. Your character never enters the town again during the deletion process, so nothing saves. 

I've done this numerous times during my plot and villager resetting.


----------



## mortimae

Could someone familiar with time traveling explain in a straightforward, (preferably) step-by-step way how I should go about the following scenario? 

1) I have a dreamie I might be adopting soon, and currently have ten villagers. One of them has pinged me and will be in boxes on the 23rd. I've never TT'ed before, but in the event my dreamie is ready for adoption before my villager moves out, how should I safely TT so as to avoid sending any of my other villagers into boxes? 

2) Would it better to TT using the game's clock or my DS system? 

3) If I were to enact the Beautiful Town Ordinance right before TTing, would it come into effect as soon as I started time traveling? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Xanarcah

mortimae said:


> Could someone familiar with time traveling explain in a straightforward, (preferably) step-by-step way how I should go about the following scenario?
> 
> 1) I have a dreamie I might be adopting soon, and currently have ten villagers. One of them has pinged me and will be in boxes on the 23rd. I've never TT'ed before, but in the event my dreamie is ready for adoption before my villager moves out, how should I safely TT so as to avoid sending any of my other villagers into boxes?
> 
> 2) Would it better to TT using the game's clock or my DS system?
> 
> 3) If I were to enact the Beautiful Town Ordinance right before TTing, would it come into effect as soon as I started time traveling?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



Changing ordinances take effect the day after you talk to Isabelle, so you should be fine enacting it at the last minute before time traveling. 

Use the ingame clock to TT in this instance. The 3DS clock is best used to scout out uncertain future outcomes (like where a villager is putting their house, etc). 

Only one villager can be thinking of moving at a time, so no matter what, only that villager who told you they were thinking of moving can leave your town. Everyone else is safe. 



With this in mind, here is how I would suggest you proceed with the adoption:

1 - *Set the ingame clock to the date they told you, the 23rd.* 
That is the day they will be in boxes. At this point, you can say your goodbyes to them if you'd like to. You can also give away the villager by inviting someone over to talk to them. 

2 - *Set your ingame clock back to the current date.* 
TTing backwards only counts as a single day, no matter how far you go. You need to TT one day away from the day your villager was in boxes for their house to vanish, so this is a perfect opportunity to sync up your game to normal time, since you said you don't TT normally. 

3 - *Go talk to the villager you're adopting in the other town.* 

4 - *Their plot should appear the very next day, which you can let naturally happen!*


----------



## lovelyraven

Good to know  Thanks!


----------



## Aetherinne

Kinda lazy to look at the many pages of this thread so I'll just ask this.

The 16 villager cycle. When does it exactly count? When another villager moves in or out?


----------



## Ettienne

Aetherinne said:


> Kinda lazy to look at the many pages of this thread so I'll just ask this.
> 
> The 16 villager cycle. When does it exactly count? When another villager moves in or out?



Out. Only villagers who've moved in or left AFTER the villager you're cycling for has left count.


----------



## Aetherinne

Ettienne said:


> Out. Only villagers who've moved in or left AFTER the villager you're cycling for has left count.


Ah, I see. Then my quest to recover Chadder continues! You have my thanks. <3


----------



## PaperCat

there is a roach in my alts house. uhm, what do i do?


----------



## Xanarcah

PaperCat said:


> there is a roach in my alts house. uhm, what do i do?



Log in as your alt character, run around/move furniture in their house until you smash it? 

Or you could just leave it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

does the bug-off end at 5 or 6

i forget


----------



## mortimae

Xanarcah said:


> Changing ordinances take effect the day after you talk to Isabelle, so you should be fine enacting it at the last minute before time traveling.
> 
> Use the ingame clock to TT in this instance. The 3DS clock is best used to scout out uncertain future outcomes (like where a villager is putting their house, etc).
> 
> Only one villager can be thinking of moving at a time, so no matter what, only that villager who told you they were thinking of moving can leave your town. Everyone else is safe.
> 
> 
> 
> With this in mind, here is how I would suggest you proceed with the adoption:
> 
> 1 - *Set the ingame clock to the date they told you, the 23rd.*
> That is the day they will be in boxes. At this point, you can say your goodbyes to them if you'd like to. You can also give away the villager by inviting someone over to talk to them.
> 
> 2 - *Set your ingame clock back to the current date.*
> TTing backwards only counts as a single day, no matter how far you go. You need to TT one day away from the day your villager was in boxes for their house to vanish, so this is a perfect opportunity to sync up your game to normal time, since you said you don't TT normally.
> 
> 3 - *Go talk to the villager you're adopting in the other town.*
> 
> 4 - *Their plot should appear the very next day, which you can let naturally happen!*


Thank you so much!  You've been a great help. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> does the bug-off end at 5 or 6
> 
> i forget


It ends at 6pm I believe. =) You can still attend the awards ceremony in the tent from 6pm to 9pm though.


----------



## PaperCat

is there a way to move a characters house and not delete that character?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> is there a way to move a characters house and not delete that character?



Unfortunately, you can't move a character's house without deleting it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## PaperCat

SonatinaGena said:


> Unfortunately, you can't move a character's house without deleting it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!



Oh. Thats a shame. Well where her house is isnt the end of the world. I guess I can live with it.


----------



## Candypoop

can you ask for multiple villagers from other towns to move into your town on the same day? (without tting)


----------



## Taycat

Candypoop said:


> can you ask for multiple villagers from other towns to move into your town on the same day? (without tting)



From what I've read, you can't.


----------



## Ettienne

Candypoop said:


> can you ask for multiple villagers from other towns to move into your town on the same day? (without tting)



No, if you ask two or more, the last one you ask will be the one you get as it cancels out the previous invite(s).


----------



## FireNinja1

Candypoop said:


> can you ask for multiple villagers from other towns to move into your town on the same day? (without tting)



Yes, you can do that as many times as you'd like in one day. However, only the last one you asked will actually move in.


----------



## xiaonu

I have a question, sorry if its been answered before!
Can I play my acnl cartridge on someone else's 3ds? I know acnl has some save data stored on the sd card so I was not sure if complications would occur if I have my game catridge and play it on someone else's 3ds, then back on my own again. I ask because I wanted to possibly buy a second copy instead of resetting, and just transfer my stuff. Once that's done, move it back to my own 3ds.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

xiaonu said:


> I have a question, sorry if its been answered before!
> Can I play my acnl cartridge on someone else's 3ds? I know acnl has some save data stored on the sd card so I was not sure if complications would occur if I have my game catridge and play it on someone else's 3ds, then back on my own again. I ask because I wanted to possibly buy a second copy instead of resetting, and just transfer my stuff. Once that's done, move it back to my own 3ds.



You can play your cartridge on another 3DS just fine! If you have the cartridge, the only stuff that's saved on the SD Card is photos, and I believe some StreetPass info. All the actual in-game data is on the cartridge itself. Just make sure that the other 3DS has the proper time you need in-game (otherwise you might accidentally time travel), and the game may give you a prompt about the StreetPass data, but otherwise, you should be all set.


----------



## xiaonu

SonatinaGena said:


> You can play your cartridge on another 3DS just fine! If you have the cartridge, the only stuff that's saved on the SD Card is photos, and I believe some StreetPass info. All the actual in-game data is on the cartridge itself. Just make sure that the other 3DS has the proper time you need in-game (otherwise you might accidentally time travel), and the game may give you a prompt about the StreetPass data, but otherwise, you should be all set.



Thank you so much ^^ I appreciate it. Also semi-non game related. Once I get my town settled on the new cartridge, would it be possible to return the game? I don't want two copies ;w; I know some stores have a policy with the plastic wrap must be untouched to be eligible for return with receipt, but not sure which places. I'd be giving my first cartridge as the return (erased of course).I don't want to buy a used one because I plan on keep the cartridge with a new town, and I'm just picky like that. All the games I see used are often dirty, dusty, etc ;;. It's just easier to visit myself and take things on a new catridge, than to transfer it all over, reset, then transfer it again to the other catridge.  Sorry if this is confusing. in short, can I return an opened game with receipt and where?


----------



## Lotte

I have a question about campsite villagers.. So I have 9 villagers currently and about 4 days ago, I had Diana in my campsite and I convinced her to move in. However, her plot never appeared... And then today I got Octavian in my campsite and he agreed to move in. I'm confused now because how was he able to accept my invite to move in when Diana is supposed to be moving in? Is this some sort of bug? If it matters, I already have 2 snooties in my town. I'm thinking maybe that's the reason she didn't move in? Is there a limitation on how many villagers of one personality you can have? I'm guessing now she really won't be moving in because Octavian is now, but it's still so weird that she never came. I never received a letter from her either saying she decided not to move in.


----------



## moonchu

Lotte said:


> I have a question about campsite villagers.. So I have 9 villagers currently and about 4 days ago, I had Diana in my campsite and I convinced her to move in. However, her plot never appeared... And then today I got Octavian in my campsite and he agreed to move in. I'm confused now because how was he able to accept my invite to move in when Diana is supposed to be moving in? Is this some sort of bug? If it matters, I already have 2 snooties in my town. I'm thinking maybe that's the reason she didn't move in? Is there a limitation on how many villagers of one personality you can have? I'm guessing now she really won't be moving in because Octavian is now, but it's still so weird that she never came. I never received a letter from her either saying she decided not to move in.



i'll be unable to answer all of this due to not really knowing about inviting two villagers in from the campsite. i invited diana from my campsite and she showed up ~1-2 days after she left my camp (typically i thought it was ~2-4 days that they will move in). the amount of personality types in your town doesn't stop invited villagers (from campsite or from other towns) to come in. the personality types are only relevant with what the game will randomly give you when you're below 9 villagers. 

i'm going to _assume_ that diana will just come maybe tomorrow? and octavian will come a few days later. normally if villagers aren't going to move in at all, they'll give you a letter. i hope someone corrects me if i'm wrong on any account.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xiaonu said:


> Thank you so much ^^ I appreciate it. Also semi-non game related. Once I get my town settled on the new cartridge, would it be possible to return the game? I don't want two copies ;w; I know some stores have a policy with the plastic wrap must be untouched to be eligible for return with receipt, but not sure which places. I'd be giving my first cartridge as the return (erased of course).I don't want to buy a used one because I plan on keep the cartridge with a new town, and I'm just picky like that. All the games I see used are often dirty, dusty, etc ;;. It's just easier to visit myself and take things on a new catridge, than to transfer it all over, reset, then transfer it again to the other catridge.  Sorry if this is confusing. in short, can I return an opened game with receipt and where?



to be sure, you should just ask the store that you're purchasing it from if they do return policies. i'm fairly certain that gamestop will accept your ACNL copy because they take loads of opened/old games (they won't accept unopened games), though i don't think you'll get your money back entirely.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Lotte said:


> I have a question about campsite villagers.. So I have 9 villagers currently and about 4 days ago, I had Diana in my campsite and I convinced her to move in. However, her plot never appeared... And then today I got Octavian in my campsite and he agreed to move in. I'm confused now because how was he able to accept my invite to move in when Diana is supposed to be moving in? Is this some sort of bug? If it matters, I already have 2 snooties in my town. I'm thinking maybe that's the reason she didn't move in? Is there a limitation on how many villagers of one personality you can have? I'm guessing now she really won't be moving in because Octavian is now, but it's still so weird that she never came. I never received a letter from her either saying she decided not to move in.





captain_katie said:


> i'm going to _assume_ that diana will just come maybe tomorrow? and octavian will come a few days later. normally if villagers aren't going to move in at all, they'll give you a letter. i hope someone corrects me if i'm wrong on any account.



Captain_Katie is correct in that if a villager is invited but doesn't move in for whatever reason, they tend to send a letter that says something along the lines of, "Sorry, I don't want to move away after all!" and pretty much everything else. 

Are you absolutely sure that you convinced her to move and had the game save afterwards? The only thing I can think of is accidentally forgetting to save the game after inviting her in. I'm stumped otherwise. I know that adoptions can sometimes go wonky if there is someone else moving in or out on the same day, but you said you had 9 villagers at the time and that Octavian now makes 10, so that can't be it.


----------



## Lotte

Well, Octavian just set his plot and still no sign of Diana.. I'm guessing she will never come for some reason or other. I didn't receive a letter either. And yes I know for sure that I did convince her to move in and saved. I remember I double checked and went back into the tent and she told me she can't wait to move into my town. That's when I saved. Oh well..


----------



## moonchu

Lotte said:


> Well, Octavian just set his plot and still no sign of Diana.. I'm guessing she will never come for some reason or other. I didn't receive a letter either. And yes I know for sure that I did convince her to move in and saved. I remember I double checked and went back into the tent and she told me she can't wait to move into my town. That's when I saved. Oh well..



that's so peculiar. let us know if diana ever shows up.


----------



## Yui Z

Lotte said:


> Well, Octavian just set his plot and still no sign of Diana.. I'm guessing she will never come for some reason or other. I didn't receive a letter either. And yes I know for sure that I did convince her to move in and saved. I remember I double checked and went back into the tent and she told me she can't wait to move into my town. That's when I saved. Oh well..



Actually, one of my friends had this happen to them, and I'm pretty sure it's a bug. He invited Olaf to join his town from the campsite, but (even after a few weeks of waiting) he never turned up. 

I'm not entirely sure what causes it, but some people were saying that time traveling may play a part in it because it can mess up the pattern of the game. Even if you don't time travel, it's probably the same bug or glitch because nobody knows what actually causes it.


----------



## xiaonu

Another question I have~
When you have the game at the start menu, unattended you will see your villagers roaming around doing stuff. Does that actually save when you log in? If a villager plants a flower or something, and I log in, would it actually be there? I was always curious.


----------



## Yui Z

xiaonu said:


> Another question I have~
> When you have the game at the start menu, unattended you will see your villagers roaming around doing stuff. Does that actually save when you log in? If a villager plants a flower or something, and I log in, would it actually be there? I was always curious.


Yes, if a villager plants something on the start menu, then it should appear in the game itself.


----------



## Nix

I really want to know if this is obtainable in ACNL? I have no idea what it is but it's pretty. /pokes hair/


​


----------



## Yui Z

Nix said:


> I really want to know if this is obtainable in ACNL? I have no idea what it is but it's pretty. /pokes hair/
> 
> View attachment 57244​


That would be the _Geisha Wig_, so yes it's obtainable in New Leaf.


----------



## Nix

....but I have the Geisha wig. o.o It doesn't look like that. It has a comb in it for starters and it doesn't have the curls in it. It's all made up.​


----------



## Yui Z

Nix said:


> ....but I have the Geisha wig. o.o It doesn't look like that. It has a comb in it for starters and it doesn't have the curls in it. It's all made up.​



Oh wait, scrap that, it's _Tiara Hair_. They look similar, haha.


----------



## Nix

How would I obtain that? o: I can't find it anywhere when I search for it and I am usually the person that can find things. xD​


----------



## Yui Z

You can get the _Tiara Hair_ from Gracie's in the Spring (March through May) season. Obviously that's already passed, so if you don't want to time travel, then you could buy one from the Retail board.

However, people will probably be selling it for a lot more than it costs in the game.


----------



## Nix

Thank you!  I don't understand why people don't TT and just save themselves the money then. xD As long as you TT responsibly you should be fine.​


----------



## Yui Z

Nix said:


> Thank you!  I don't understand why people don't TT and just save themselves the money then. xD As long as you TT responsibly you should be fine.​



Well it doesn't matter how far you travel backwards, it'll still only count as one day. Then you could just time travel forwards a day at a time until you reach the present day. That's the safest way, in my opinion. 

Unless you don't have any dreamies of course.


----------



## Nix

I sadly don't have any dreamies but I have some auctions running at the moment and can't lose the villagers I have.  Would hate to start off on the site with a bad rep because of an accident.​


----------



## ADanishMuffin

What does it mean to "lurk" for a villager in a cycling thread?


----------



## Yui Z

ADanishMuffin said:


> What does it mean to "lurk" for a villager in a cycling thread?



If someone is viewing a thread, then people say that they're 'lurking'. People usually do this when they're waiting for a villager they want to ask to move, so that they can claim them first.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

when does tanning season start?


----------



## Yui Z

ZeldaSylveon said:


> when does tanning season start?



I think it already started on July 15th.


----------



## Vizionari

I'm not sure if this was asked before, but if you let someone adopt a villager, will that villager still appear on Main Street?


----------



## Yui Z

Vizionari said:


> I'm not sure if this was asked before, but if you let someone adopt a villager, will that villager still appear on Main Street?



Yes, they will.


----------



## Melyora

Yui Z said:


> I think it already started on July 15th.



I can confirm tanning has started as I have gotten a tan unintentionally XD Time to wear an umbrella.

According to the ACNL wikia tanning season is from July 16 and September 15 =D
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tan


----------



## Yui Z

Melyora said:


> I can confirm tanning has started as I have gotten a tan unintentionally XD Time to wear an umbrella.
> 
> According to the ACNL wikia tanning season is from July 16 and September 15 =D
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tan


Yeah, you're right, it's July 16th. Last year I managed to get through all tanning stages, but I really don't like accidental tanning. I guess it's like real life though, and you can't help it.


----------



## Campy

Does anyone know if Peach's Parasol protects you from tanning, too? It's so small.. But a parasol nonetheless. Thanks in avance!


----------



## Yui Z

Campy said:


> Does anyone know if Peach's Parasol protects you from tanning, too? It's so small.. But a parasol nonetheless. Thanks in avance!


Yes, it works exactly the same as any other parasol.


----------



## Campy

Yui Z said:


> Yes, it works exactly the same as any other parasol.


Hurray! Thank you very much for the superquick answer.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

This is driving me insane already! From what I know, you need to purchase at least 50 articles of clothing to get your first mannequin from either Sable or Mable. My closet is almost filled to the brim with clothes! I'm pretty sure I have bought over 50 items of clothing and even 30 accessories from Label's side... yet, no mannequins from them. My first mannequin came from Gracie, sad to say... Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Yui Z

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> This is driving me insane already! From what I know, you need to purchase at least 50 articles of clothing to get your first mannequin from either Sable or Mable. My closet is almost filled to the brim with clothes! I'm pretty sure I have bought over 50 items of clothing and even 30 accessories from Label's side... yet, no mannequins from them. My first mannequin came from Gracie, sad to say... Am I doing something wrong?



To get Sable's mannequin, you need to talk to her once a day for ten days in a row. You've also got to use the sewing machine at least once before she'll give you it. Apparently you also need to purchase 50 items of clothing from either side of the store, however I don't remember having to do that.

Mabel's mannequin is obtained by purchasing 51 items from _only_ the Able Sister's side of the store. (Purchases from Labelle's side doesn't count towards this). 

You can get Labelle's by purchasing one item from her side of the store for over 31 days in a row. 

Check that you've done all this, if not, then do you time travel? It can sometimes mess up the patterns of the game, so that might be your problem.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Yui Z said:


> To get Sable's mannequin, you need to talk to her once a day for ten days in a row. You've also got to use the sewing machine at least once before she'll give you it. Apparently you also need to purchase 50 items of clothing from either side of the store, however I don't remember having to do that.
> 
> Mabel's mannequin is obtained by purchasing 51 items from _only_ the Able Sister's side of the store. (Purchases from Labelle's side doesn't count towards this).
> 
> You can get Labelle's by purchasing one item from her side of the store for over 31 days in a row.
> 
> Check that you've done all this, if not, then do you time travel? It can sometimes mess up the patterns of the game, so that might be your problem.



I'm assuming it's the TT'ing that I've done before... I try not to TT too much...but ughh, if this messes it up, how much does it mess up?


----------



## Yui Z

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I'm assuming it's the TT'ing that I've done before... I try not to TT too much...but ughh, if this messes it up, how much does it mess up?



I don't think anyone knows how much it messes it up, but there's no way of telling when you'll get those mannequins if this is the case. I'd suggest that you just keep doing what you're doing, but avoid time traveling for a while, then maybe the game will decide to spit out those mannequins of yours.


----------



## Taycat

I TT'd and was able to get all of the mannequins.  Unless you missed a day without realizing it while you tt'd, you shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## Yui Z

Taycat said:


> I TT'd and was able to get all of the mannequins.  Unless you missed a day without realizing it while you tt'd, you shouldn't be too far off.



Like I said, it _can_, but not always, mess with the game's pattern. It happened to one of my friends, and he ended up restarting altogether (he wasn't too far into the game). He'd tried everything that he could think of. You don't have to restart if it happens, but he chose to take the shortcut out. 

That's a good point though, you could time travel a day at a time, talking to Sable everyday. Then you'll be able to tell for sure if you missed a day or not.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Well, I have had my QR machine since March so... I don't know where it went wrong...


----------



## Tiramisu

If a villager asks for a favor, and I save and quit but come back later the same day, will the favor "disappear" so to speak?


----------



## FireNinja1

Tiramisu said:


> If a villager asks for a favor, and I save and quit but come back later the same day, will the favor "disappear" so to speak?



I don't think that it will be gone. I _think_ I have accepted favors, saved, quit, and restarted and the option to complete it was still there. Not certain though, but I'm pretty sure it's a no.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Tiramisu said:


> If a villager asks for a favor, and I save and quit but come back later the same day, will the favor "disappear" so to speak?



no, it still exisits as long as it's the same day that you received it


----------



## Tiramisu

FireNinja1 said:


> I don't think that it will be gone. I _think_ I have accepted favors, saved, quit, and restarted and the option to complete it was still there. Not certain though, but I'm pretty sure it's a no.





ZeldaSylveon said:


> no, it still exisits as long as it's the same day that you received it



Ahh okay, that's a relief. Lucky asked for a Gar which I didn't know wouldn't show up for another few hours. I was planning on TT'ing but was afraid the favor would be lost and count as a fail and decrease our friendship and yeah. _3 」∠ )_

Thanks you two. ^^


----------



## 4A-GZE

Sorry if it's been answered already, but I didn't want to look through 200 pages... 

Is it possible to get a villager to come back after they've moved away?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

4A-GZE said:


> Sorry if it's been answered already, but I didn't want to look through 200 pages...
> 
> Is it possible to get a villager to come back after they've moved away?



It is possible, but you'd have to cycle through 16 villagers to do so. That means that you need to have 16 villagers move out after said villager that you want to come back moves out, so it's not easy, but certainly possible!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

When someone buys something of yours at Re-Tail, where does that money go to? Reese says it goes into my account, but I had someone give me 6 mil bells doing the Re-Tail method, and the bells aren't there. She didn't notify me that anyone bought my things either like she usually does. Do you have to wait a certain amount of time?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

ZeldaSylveon said:


> When someone buys something of yours at Re-Tail, where does that money go to? Reese says it goes into my account, but I had someone give me 6 mil bells doing the Re-Tail method, and the bells aren't there. She didn't notify me that anyone bought my things either like she usually does. Do you have to wait a certain amount of time?



It goes to your bank account the following day. I believe that she should also notify you tomorrow as well.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

SonatinaGena said:


> It goes to your bank account the following day. I believe that she should also notify you tomorrow as well.



okay good. I was starting to freak out there  thanks!


----------



## RainyCat

How much is 100 tbt worth at the momment?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

RainyCat said:


> How much is 100 tbt worth at the momment?



Around 3 million Bells currently. Occasionally it drops to around 2.5 or it just switches back and forth, but most buyers of TBT are currently offering 3 million right now from what I can see.


----------



## Vizionari

Sorry if I sound like a noob for asking this, but how do you have your characters have dialogue in a dream town?


----------



## Reese

Vizionari said:


> Sorry if I sound like a noob for asking this, but how do you have your characters have dialogue in a dream town?


Your characters will say the quote that's set on their TPC. (If you haven't set a quote, they'll just say "Thanks!")


----------



## Vizionari

Reese said:


> Your characters will say the quote that's set on their TPC. (If you haven't set a quote, they'll just say "Thanks!")



oh thank you! ^^


----------



## PaperCat

do lucky cat statues help with luck?


----------



## JellyBeans

PaperCat said:


> do lucky cat statues help with luck?



I think so


----------



## xiaonu

Does anyone know the exact number of pwps you need to achieve perfect town status? I don't see any guides mentioning it ^^


----------



## FireNinja1

xiaonu said:


> Does anyone know the exact number of pwps you need to achieve perfect town status? I don't see any guides mentioning it ^^



Houses count as PWPs I believe, so the answer is technically 19-20 (?). You will also need to make sure that your PWPs do not recreate ratings in other categories, as that would render the fact that you met the PWP requirement absolutely pointless. There's a list of what helps and harms on Thonky.

I'm not certain though, I've mostly learned this from others.


----------



## xiaonu

FireNinja1 said:


> Houses count as PWPs I believe, so the answer is technically 19-20 (?). You will also need to make sure that your PWPs do not recreate ratings in other categories, as that would render the fact that you met the PWP requirement absolutely pointless. There's a list of what helps and harms on Thonky.
> 
> I'm not certain though, I've mostly learned this from others.


Thanks! I saw that list. I was thinking of making a bunch of street lights or benches then demolishing them after I get the status ^^


----------



## moonchu

do items on the beach count as trash?
also, are the wrapped balloon presents considered trash?


----------



## Yui Z

captain_katie said:


> do items on the beach count as trash?
> also, are the wrapped balloon presents considered trash?


Everything but shells and fruit count as garbage on the ground. So yes, presents do count.


----------



## Stitched

I have a question regarding TTing.
I recently purchased Tomodachi Life and I don't have a second 3DS, so I have to TT with the in-game clock on New Leaf from now on.  Do all effects of TTing still apply?  As in, each day forward counts, but no matter how many days you go backward, it'll still count as one day?


----------



## FireNinja1

Stitched said:


> I have a question regarding TTing.
> I recently purchased Tomodachi Life and I don't have a second 3DS, so I have to TT with the in-game clock on New Leaf from now on.  Do all effects of TTing still apply?  As in, each day forward counts, but no matter how many days you go backward, it'll still count as one day?


Yes, the in-game clock works just like the system clock, only it affects solely AC:NL. There's really no other difference to it, except for when you change it, you're pretty much forced into loading the game when you use the in-game clock.


----------



## lambenthyme

i just have a quick question! so do villagers only buy stuff at retail if you encourage them to? i'm obsessed with originality.. ;-;


----------



## Ras

I don't think so, because I left some of the stuff with low prices and I was shocked to find two empty spaces.  You should buy everything and replace them with flowers at 999,999 bells. The poor, dumb animals will go in every day and buy nothing.


----------



## lambenthyme

haha okay! i guess that works a lot better than buying the furnitures and sending it back with a letter saying something like "oh hey you left your furniture at retail, you silly" 8D thanks for the answer!


----------



## HoennMaster

My game is not on the same date as my 3DS, can I still use the 3DS clock to advance the day on the game?


----------



## Xanarcah

HoennMaster said:


> My game is not on the same date as my 3DS, can I still use the 3DS clock to advance the day on the game?



Yes, you can. The ingame date is tied to the 3DS date, so moving the 3DS date forward a day will cause the ingame date to move forward a day as well.


----------



## Bowie

Can hybrids appear on the same day you water the breeding patch? I've been attempting to get some black lilies, so, I water my breeding patch daily, and, today, I watered them as usual, but, I left for a little while, and, when I came back, a red lily was there. Now, I know it may not have been a black lily that appeared, but, it was still a flower that wasn't there before. So, what do you think happened? I'm not sure if villagers can plant flowers, or if it was a glitch of some sort, but, that's never happened to me before, so, I'm a little curious as to what the explanation for it is, assuming there is one.


----------



## Reese

Bowie said:


> Can hybrids appear on the same day you water the breeding patch? I've been attempting to get some black lilies, so, I water my breeding patch daily, and, today, I watered them as usual, but, I left for a little while, and, when I came back, a red lily was there. Now, I know it may not have been a black lily that appeared, but, it was still a flower that wasn't there before. So, what do you think happened? I'm not sure if villagers can plant flowers, or if it was a glitch of some sort, but, that's never happened to me before, so, I'm a little curious as to what the explanation for it is, assuming there is one.


A villager planted it.


----------



## lambenthyme

i came across another question.. are there any risks in talking to two villagers on the same day to move in?


----------



## Ras

Unless you use time-travel, the second villager you ask will cancel out the first.  But, you could ask one villager, TT him into your town, and then ask the second.


----------



## lambenthyme

ohh i've never thought of that, thanks again!!


----------



## itsukyonlove

If you manage to get your hybrid flowers/clovers onto your beach, can people who randomly visit run over/take them?


----------



## Ras

Yep.  You have to be careful about who you bring over no matter where your flowers are.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

I was plot restting for Marina and I wasn't paying attention and started the game with my mayor after a few resets. She's in a horrible spot. Is there no way to undo this now?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> I was plot restting for Marina and I wasn't paying attention and started the game with my mayor after a few resets. She's in a horrible spot. Is there no way to undo this now?



Unfortunately, there's no way to undo it if you started up as your mayor/any other existing characters. The game has already saved her location. If you time travel, her house will be built. You either have to work with it or have to move her out.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Yeah that's what I thought. Man this stinks! I don't know what I'm gonna do with her; she's like my eleventh dreamie. I guess I'll work with it for now.


----------



## PaperCat

if a villager says they are gonna move, and i say ok bye, then they say they are staying...can i still get them to move? ._.; or restart game and talk to em again?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

PaperCat said:


> if a villager says they are gonna move, and i say ok bye, then they say they are staying...can i still get them to move? ._.; or restart game and talk to em again?



You can still get them to move if you haven't saved since they decided to stay. Restart the game without saving, and they should still be set to move. You don't even have to talk to them. Just ignore them from now until moving day, and they will still be in boxes. If you're not sure if they're still moving, just let the other villagers tell you.


----------



## lumineerin

Sorry if this has been answered before, but how many days does it take for someone's void to clear? I want to move a villager into my friend's town, but she just voided Astrid, so how many days should she time travel to make sure her void is clear?


----------



## FireNinja1

emcconville said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before, but how many days does it take for someone's void to clear? I want to move a villager into my friend's town, but she just voided Astrid, so how many days should she time travel to make sure her void is clear?



Her void will not be clear, regardless of the amount of time TT'd. Rather, she should visit a town with 10 villagers first.


----------



## lumineerin

FireNinja1 said:


> Her void will not be clear, regardless of the amount of time TT'd. Rather, she should visit a town with 10 villagers first.



Ok, thanks for the help!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Okay, so two days ago I invited Stinky to move into my town from the campsite. Now, today, I couldn't find his plot anywhere! Did his move in get cancelled or something? Will he show up tomorrow do you think? What happened?


----------



## FireNinja1

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> Okay, so two days ago I invited Stinky to move into my town from the campsite. Now, today, I couldn't find his plot anywhere! Did his move in get cancelled or something? Will he show up tomorrow do you think? What happened?



If I remember correctly it can take up to three days for someone you invited from the campsite to move in. They have to "pack up their other belongings back at their own town" first.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

FireNinja1 said:


> If I remember correctly it can take up to three days for someone you invited from the campsite to move in. They have to "pack up their other belongings back at their own town" first.



Oh, okay! Normally I get them in two, I'll have to wait until tomorrow then.  Thanks!


----------



## RainyCat

Where and how can I transfer TBT in to bells?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

RainyCat said:


> Where and how can I transfer TBT in to bells?



You'll find various shops at the TBT Marketplace. There are several users who have threads about buying TBT, and you can choose for yourself who you'd like to trade with. Or you can make your own thread saying that you'd like to sell TBT. Instructions on how to send the TBT are right here.


----------



## Ebony Claws

Does anyone know what this item is called? 





Two are in the image above. In the right screenshot, they're two blue blockades behind the stools in front of the tabletop games. The guy is standing right next to one.

Do these items still exist in New Leaf? I would like some for my own arcade room.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Ebony Claws said:


> Does anyone know what this item is called?
> 
> Two are in the image above. In the right screenshot, they're two blue blockades behind the stools in front of the tabletop games. The guy is standing right next to one.
> 
> Do these items still exist in New Leaf? I would like some for my own arcade room.



The blue blockades look like Boxing Barricades.


----------



## lumineerin

Hi there! Another spacing question here!  So I am putting up pwps to block spaces for plot resetting. So, I just wanted to know, will this set up work?


HHHHH
HHHHH
HHHHH
HHHHH
HHHHH
OOOOO
OOOOO
OPPPO
OOOOO
HHHHH
HHHHH
HHHHH
HHHHH
HHHHH

Will that work if H= house, O= space, and P= PWP? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ettienne

emcconville said:


> Hi there! Another spacing question here!  So I am putting up pwps to block spaces for plot resetting. So, I just wanted to know, will this set up work?
> 
> 
> HHHHH
> HHHHH
> HHHHH
> HHHHH
> HHHHH
> OOOOO
> OOOOO
> OPPPO
> OOOOO
> HHHHH
> HHHHH
> HHHHH
> HHHHH
> HHHHH
> 
> Will that work if H= house, O= space, and P= PWP? Thanks for the help!



To space out how far those houses could be? Should work, if that's what you're meaning.


----------



## lumineerin

Ettienne said:


> To space out how far those houses could be? Should work, if that's what you're meaning.



OK, thank you so much! I just wanted to make sure the PWP was in a good spot!


----------



## Phawn

Hi all! If I have the beautiful ordinance on, do I still have to water my flowers to get hybrids and to stop grass erosion?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Phawn said:


> Hi all! If I have the beautiful ordinance on, do I still have to water my flowers to get hybrids and to stop grass erosion?



Yep, you do! Flowers will only hybridize if they are watered Actually, the way to maximize hybrid output is to put on Beautiful Ordinance and keep watering only the flowers you want to breed. Since you don't have to water the rest of your flowers, the few flowers you do water have a better chance of producing hybrids.

Grass still erodes with Beautiful Town Ordinance in effect as well. I personally never had luck getting grass erosion to recede by watering flowers, but YMMV. If it works for you, you still have to do it. Basically, any benefits that watering flowers gives doesn't actually take effect by the "automatic watering" that the ordinance does for you, if that makes any sense.


----------



## remiaphasia

This is a stupid question for sure, but if I cover my entire beach with flowers and shells, will Gulliver no longer spawn?


----------



## Xanarcah

remiaphasia said:


> This is a stupid question for sure, but if I cover my entire beach with flowers and shells, will Gulliver no longer spawn?



I'm pretty sure he spawns through the flowers/shells. Like when you stand on top of flowers. He just sort of lies in them, on the beach.


----------



## remiaphasia

Xanarcah said:


> I'm pretty sure he spawns through the flowers/shells. Like when you stand on top of flowers. He just sort of lies in them, on the beach.



Oh okay >.< I was worried I might be shutting the poor guy out


----------



## purrheart

this is probably a really stupid question - but what does it mean when people ask if they can catalog an item in someone else's town? because i'm pretty sure you can only access the catalog in your own town, right? 
thanks


----------



## Mariah

purrheart said:


> this is probably a really stupid question - but what does it mean when people ask if they can catalog an item in someone else's town? because i'm pretty sure you can only access the catalog in your own town, right?
> thanks



When they pick up the item, it gets added to their catalog.


----------



## purrheart

Mariah said:


> When they pick up the item, it gets added to their catalog.


omg i'm such a dummy. thanks!


----------



## Xanarcah

remiaphasia said:


> Oh okay >.< I was worried I might be shutting the poor guy out



He'll still show up, not to worry. : D I had an entire beach of flowers for a while, and he kept on coming. Usually in my Orange Lilies.


----------



## TomACNL

I'm new here so I'm curious what "dreamie proof" is.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

TomACNL said:


> I'm new here so I'm curious what "dreamie proof" is.



Dreamie proof is proof that the villager is your dream villager. A villager that you will want and keep as a permanent member of your town. You can have a dreamie proof in writing, a link, a signature, etc... for example, I have dreamie proof in my signature.

People often ask for dreamie proof because they want to make sure they give the villager away to a person who'll give it a forever home.


----------



## TomACNL

Thank you very much for the quick reply!


----------



## PaperCat

whats it mean when your character exits their house and waves at them selves with an unhappy face?


----------



## Reese

PaperCat said:


> whats it mean when your character exits their house and waves at them selves with an unhappy face?


They're fanning themselves because they're wearing long sleeves in summertime.

Likewise, if you wear short sleeves in winter they'll shiver.


----------



## Hypno KK

PaperCat said:


> whats it mean when your character exits their house and waves at them selves with an unhappy face?



It means your clothes aren't weather-appropriate if it's summer in your game. I don't think it has any bad effects on your game, it's just annoying. If you want it to stop, give your character clothes with shorter sleeves. (In the winter, your character will shiver when they come out of the house if it's too cold and they are wearing summer clothes.)


----------



## LambdaDelta

Does anyone know of the effective area for fertilizer?

I can't find this specific info anywhere. Is it a 9x9 grid with the buried fertilizer in the center, or...?


----------



## Reese

LambdaDelta said:


> Does anyone know of the effective area for fertilizer?
> 
> I can't find this specific info anywhere. Is it a 9x9 grid with the buried fertilizer in the center, or...?


I'm pretty sure it only affects the 8 squares adjacent to it. So a 3x3 grid (which is probably what you meant, because 9x9 is huge, lol)


----------



## LambdaDelta

oh whoops yeah lol

Really surprised nobody's bothered to put that info in any guides. Like its literally just "use fertilizer".

And on that note, do golden shovels do anything for it? I know you have to buy 50 bags of fertilizer to get the shovel and I've heard people on the forums mention about using it (likely because of the method to getting?) to make the fertilizer more effective. But I've never once seen the golden shovel mentioned as having any use outside of making money trees outside of the occasional forum posts. I mean you'd think it'd be mentioned in *some* hybreeding guide, but as far as I've seen, nope.


----------



## Yui Z

LambdaDelta said:


> oh whoops yeah lol
> 
> Really surprised nobody's bothered to put that info in any guides. Like its literally just "use fertilizer".
> 
> And on that note, do golden shovels do anything for it? I know you have to buy 50 bags of fertilizer to get the shovel and I've heard people on the forums mention about using it (likely because of the method to getting?) to make the fertilizer more effective. But I've never once seen the golden shovel mentioned as having any use outside of making money trees outside of the occasional forum posts. I mean you'd think it'd be mentioned in *some* hybreeding guide, but as far as I've seen, nope.



Yes, the golden shovel increases the effects of fertilizer and can be used to plant money trees.


----------



## LambdaDelta

>no mention of fertilizer effective area
>no mention of the golden shovel helping fertilizer

Man, New Leaf hybreeding guides need to get less lazy.


Anyways, thanks.

Do you know how much it helps? Like if it doubles the effects or...


----------



## Yui Z

LambdaDelta said:


> >no mention of fertilizer effective area
> >no mention of the golden shovel helping fertilizer
> 
> Man, New Leaf hybreeding guides need to get less lazy.
> 
> 
> Anyways, thanks.
> 
> Do you know how much it helps? Like if it doubles the effects or...



I'm not entirely sure how much it helps, but I'm sure it helps enough to make it noticeable. I don't think it says anywhere how much exactly.


----------



## esc

How many spaces back does the bus stop project require ?​


----------



## FireNinja1

esc said:


> How many spaces back does the bus stop project require ?​



IIRC it is three spaces. Two for the project, one for the buffer.


----------



## esc

FireNinja1 said:


> IIRC it is three spaces. Two for the project, one for the buffer.



Thanks for the quick response.
Guess I'll have to ditch my original plans once again. /sighh v o v​


----------



## esc

Can someone tell me what those horns on her head are called ?
Thanks.


----------



## Reese

esc said:


> Can someone tell me what those horns on her head are called ?
> Thanks.


I'm fairly certain that's a custom design hat, they just designed the rest of the it to look like her natural hair/head


----------



## WonderK

Basically what Reese said. If you look closely at her forehead, you can see the colors don't match (straight line through it). It is a custom hat.


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbf with it being animated it can be kinda hard to tell

but yeah, its custom


----------



## PaperCat

is it harder to get some villagers from the campsite than others? or like, are some just not going to accept your move offer?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I think its just luck based really

they could agree right away or they could be stubborn for hours


----------



## PaperCat

LambdaDelta said:


> I think its just luck based really
> 
> they could agree right away or they could be stubborn for hours



So if I keep trying (i saved before entering the tent) I could get her to move?


----------



## Hypno KK

PaperCat said:


> So if I keep trying (i saved before entering the tent) I could get her to move?



Has she asked to move in and have you turned her down?

If not, then I don't think it makes a difference if you reset or not, as far as I know. Sometimes it takes a while and you can just keep trying to talk until they ask you to move into your town, so a few tries could do the trick or they could not. If you want the extra time though then I don't see why you couldn't reset so you can spend the same amount of time talking to her as you have so far.

If she takes forever and doesn't ask you about it, check your whole town for a plot. Even if you think you have an extra villager spot, you may have gotten one through wifi or SP that can have plotted or something.


----------



## PaperCat

Laser Beams said:


> Has she asked to move in and have you turned her down?
> 
> If not, then I don't think it makes a difference if you reset or not, as far as I know. Sometimes it takes a while and you can just keep trying to talk until they ask you to move into your town, so a few tries could do the trick or they could not. If you want the extra time though then I don't see why you couldn't reset so you can spend the same amount of time talking to her as you have so far.
> 
> If she takes forever and doesn't ask you about it, check your whole town for a plot. Even if you think you have an extra villager spot, you may have gotten one through wifi or SP that can have plotted or something.



I got her to move in. I talked to Katrina, wore the item she told me to, wore a clover and she accepted without hesitation. I think I was having bad luck?


----------



## moonchu

i don't believe that inviting campers in relies on luck. i've had easily accepted offers from the campsite, and other times i continuously asked and they turned me down. i would come back later, keep asking, and eventually they said yes. it seems to be more perseverance than anything else.


----------



## Hypno KK

PaperCat said:


> I got her to move in. I talked to Katrina, wore the item she told me to, wore a clover and she accepted without hesitation. I think I was having bad luck?



Sorry, I meant bad luck in real life and in a general sense, not bad luck within the game. It was probably just a coincidence, I don't think the campsite invites are based on in-game luck.


----------



## Feloreena

I know that some people bury pitfall seeds on their beach to stop new pitfall seeds from spawning in their town. I'm wondering if I buried a tricky pitfall seed would this stop new pitfall seeds spawning, or is the spawn 'separate' as they are different items? If anyone has tried this let me know.


----------



## Yui Z

Feloreena said:


> I know that some people bury pitfall seeds on their beach to stop new pitfall seeds from spawning in their town. I'm wondering if I buried a tricky pitfall seed would this stop new pitfall seeds spawning, or is the spawn 'separate' as they are different items? If anyone has tried this let me know.


I went through a time when I just couldn't be bothered to dig anything up but, when I finally did, loads of pitfalls had spawned. It was kind of annoying really, but I'd assume that it doesn't stop them.

There's probably a limit to how many spawn though. No idea what that limit would be.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Feloreena said:


> I know that some people bury pitfall seeds on their beach to stop new pitfall seeds from spawning in their town. I'm wondering if I buried a tricky pitfall seed would this stop new pitfall seeds spawning, or is the spawn 'separate' as they are different items? If anyone has tried this let me know.


Tricky Pitfalls count as a different item from what I remember, it doesn't work.


----------



## Feloreena

Thanks for your help Yui Z and Chibi.Hoshi.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

How do you create designs that aren't shirts or anything? Like when you see a QR code that's like just a sign or something. I made a design and it turned out as a shirt but I want it to just be like a sign.


----------



## FireNinja1

ZeldaSylveon said:


> How do you create designs that aren't shirts or anything? Like when you see a QR code that's like just a sign or something. I made a design and it turned out as a shirt but I want it to just be like a sign.



I'm not exactly sure what you're asking. Non-pro designs can be displayed as signs in houses, and I don't think it matters on the PWP.


----------



## PaperCat

how any days pass before a campsite villager moves in?


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

PaperCat said:


> how any days pass before a campsite villager moves in?



As far as my experience goes, about 2 days.


----------



## PaperCat

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> As far as my experience goes, about 2 days.



Ok, thanks. I just didn't want to start my game and have Pippy in a bad location.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

ZeldaSylveon said:


> How do you create designs that aren't shirts or anything? Like when you see a QR code that's like just a sign or something. I made a design and it turned out as a shirt but I want it to just be like a sign.



here i'll add an example 


see one's a shirt and one's a sign. I wanna know how to make a sign..
(these are not my designs. only using them as an example)


----------



## Hypno KK

ZeldaSylveon said:


> here i'll add an example
> View attachment 59538View attachment 59539
> see one's a shirt and one's a sign. I wanna know how to make a sign..
> (these are not my designs. only using them as an example)



A "sign" design is the same as a regular pattern, the only difference is that it's being previewed differently. To change the way you preview it, when you're on the pattern editing screen, on the top left-hand side of the touch screen there's a pink button with an icon of a shirt on it. Tap it and it'll change the preview on the top screen into a hat or something. Keep clicking that button and it'll keep changing the preview to different stuff until you get the "sign" thing you're referring to.

By the way, the way something is previewed has no effect on the usage. I have patterns I've previewed in the way you're calling a "sign" and which I applied to clothes or patterns I previewed as random clothing items and then applied as floor tiles. The preview is just a neat way to present your QR codes when sharing them with others and of making it easier to see what your pattern will look like depending on what you want to do with it. That's all.

The only patterns that tend to be more specific are the pro designs in the Able Sisters shop, which have the format of very specific kinds of clothing like short sleeve dresses or long-sleeve shirts.


----------



## pillow bunny

A while ago Isabelle was sleeping, but I didn't wake her up because it was too cute. But now she won't sleep again. I've time travelled for ~20 days but she just won't sleep! How do I et her to?


----------



## Yui Z

pillow bunny said:


> A while ago Isabelle was sleeping, but I didn't wake her up because it was too cute. But now she won't sleep again. I've time travelled for ~20 days but she just won't sleep! How do I et her to?



She should do eventually. Did you try time traveling back to the day she was sleeping on?


----------



## Ras

Is it 100% the case that if animals are talking about rumors in general then no one is thinking of moving?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## lumineerin

Ras said:


> Is it 100% the case that if animals are talking about rumors in general then no one is thinking of moving?  Asking for a friend.



Yes, but only if they are these rumors.
-Cranky villagers will state that rumors can be frightening.
-Jock villagers may ask to spread rumors about their latest world record, or complain that others say that they are a prince from another planet.
-Normal villagers will comment that they will only spread rumors they have seen themselves.
-Smug villagers may remark that they have done things with other villagers, but refuse to elaborate on the details.
-Snooty villagers will use fabricated examples to show the player that simple rumors can spread very quickly.
-Uchi villagers will complain that rumors are circulating that they are known for one sport, when it is in fact another. 
-Peppy villagers will ask the player for any gossip, think you are keeping something secret, and ask for you to spread the details.

If they mention something like, "Mayor, I've heard a rumor that you're a flower fan," or something else about you, then it does not mean that nobody is thinking of moving.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ras

It does. I get those conversations a lot and didn't know until recently that it meant I could relax on movers. Thanks!


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> It does. I get those conversations a lot and didn't know until recently that it meant I could relax on movers. Thanks!


To add to emcconville's list, lazy villagers will talk about how they bought x item and now there's a rumor they have a world-class x collection.

Also remember that the villager who's moving can still talk about these rumors, so make sure you hear it from at least two different villagers. (I usually pester someone who's in their house, or who's just pinged me about something else, because then I know they can't be moving.)


----------



## Ras

Wait.  If talking about rumors only means that particular animal isn't moving, that doesn't help much.  I thought the idea was that if anyone talked about general rumors, no one was moving.


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> Wait.  If talking about rumors only means that particular animal isn't moving, that doesn't help much.  I thought the idea was that if anyone talked about general rumors, no one was moving.


No it means the opposite: it means no one _else_ is moving, but the villager you heard it from might still be moving.

For example, I might talk to Roscoe and get the "rumors are frightening" dialogue. But I could then talk to Maple and she'll say Roscoe is thinking of moving. That's why you should try to get the rumor dialogue from at least two different villagers to be sure no one's moving (or as I said before, try to get it from someone you already know isn't moving).


----------



## Ras

So if Roscoe and Maple both talk about rumors, no one is moving?  Does it count as rumor talk when the lazies say, "Not to be a big old gossip, but I heard Freya has ticklish feet."?


----------



## Kaboombo

Are smug villagers the hardest to move out? It's IMPOSSIBLE to move out Beardo, ugh.

Edit: If they are, how do I move them out?


----------



## Yui Z

Kaboombo said:


> Are smug villagers the hardest to move out? It's IMPOSSIBLE to move out Beardo, ugh.
> 
> Edit: If they are, how do I move them out?



You can move them out like you do with any other villager. It's completely random, but some say that befriending or ignoring a villager completely will make them want to move quickly. He will move out eventually.

Smug villagers aren't any easier or harder to move out.


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> So if Roscoe and Maple both talk about rumors, no one is moving?


Correct 



Ras said:


> Does it count as rumor talk when the lazies say, "Not to be a big old gossip, but I heard Freya has ticklish feet."?


Not sure about this one, since all the guides I've seen on this conveniently leave out lazies. It does sound like it could be one, except that none of the other personalities have more than one type of rumor dialogue (except jocks apparently?? I wonder how accurate that is.)


----------



## Punchyleaf

Lazies say that they have a certain item but that there's a rumor going around that they hoard (or collect) many of that item.

Like punchy told me about a pen or something he bought but that now there's a rumor he has a world wide collection of them
Or something like that xD

But they usually use the word Rumor itself, and not gossip


----------



## kwark

I water my flowers every day, but do you have to water your flowers when you have the beautiful town ordinance?


----------



## FireNinja1

kwark said:


> I water my flowers every day, but do you have to water your flowers when you have the beautiful town ordinance?



Watering your flowers will still increase the chance for a hybrid spawn, but if you don't water them they won't wilt at all anyway. This includes black roses, so if you're trying to get gold roses I highly advise you don't sign in the Beautiful Ordinance.


----------



## Stitched

I have a question regarding plot resetting.
I've plot reset before without going to 5:59 a.m. or whatever.  What's the point of changing the clock to 5:59 a.m. and waiting until 6:00 for the plot to appear?


----------



## Ras

It's because people want to jump right ahead to the next day. Say it's 10pm in real life but you want to start plot resetting, so you set it to 5:59am and wait so it's a new day without waiting until the real new day.  You can, of course, use the 3DS clock any time to set it to the new day, but sometimes people don't want to mess with that because it can affect other games or it's just more convenient to go through Isabelle.


----------



## Stitched

Ras said:


> It's because people want to jump right ahead to the next day. Say it's 10pm in real life but you want to start plot resetting, so you set it to 5:59am and wait so it's a new day without waiting until the real new day.  You can, of course, use the 3DS clock any time to set it to the new day, but sometimes people don't want to mess with that because it can affect other games or it's just more convenient to go through Isabelle.



Ooooohhhh I get that.  Thank you!  I've been wondering the point of it for a while now.


----------



## g u a v a

Can villagers request PWPs if there's an event (fireworks) going on?


----------



## g u a v a

Another question~ If I update my dream town while the fireworks are active, will there be fireworks whenever anyone visits?


----------



## Yui Z

Mayor Leaf said:


> Another question~ If I update my dream town while the fireworks are active, will there be fireworks whenever anyone visits?



No, I think a couple of people already tested that, but unfortunately it didn't work.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Leaf said:


> Can villagers request PWPs if there's an event (fireworks) going on?



Villagers won't request PWPs on events such as the Bug Off event, or any other events which mean they don't have proper conversations with you. I'm sure they still ping on fireworks events though.


----------



## Ras

I know you can get Leif's flower furniture any time you have a lot of weeds (not just Weeding Day), but can someone come from another town and get the out-of-town flower furniture on those days as well?  In your own town, are you limited to the four items that you are also limited to on Weeding Day?


----------



## Yui Z

Ras said:


> I know you can get Leif's flower furniture any time you have a lot of weeds (not just Weeding Day), but can someone come from another town and get the out-of-town flower furniture on those days as well?  In your own town, are you limited to the four items that you are also limited to on Weeding Day?


Yes, other people can come to your town and take part in Weeding Day (collecting furniture/items from Leif). So no, you're not limited to the items you can get on the day, but you'll have to go to a weed infested town to get the rest of the items.


----------



## Ras

I'm talking about normal days where you have a lot of weeds so Leif shows up.  I know you can get one of the four items you can get in your own town on those occasions, but I'm wondering if someone else can show up and get the items.  Any day but Weeding Day.


----------



## Hypno KK

Yui Z said:


> Villagers won't request PWPs on events such as the Bug Off event, or any other events which mean they don't have proper conversations with you. I'm sure they still ping on fireworks events though.



I don't know if they ping you for PWPs during the fireworks event but they do ping you for moving. I had a villager ping me about it yesterday as the show was just starting. I was so annoyed by the interruption I asked that villager to stay even though I've been trying to move her out for the longest time now.


----------



## Rendra

Jennifer;2212318[b said:
			
		

> _Do you personally situate new shops in your town or are they randomly placed?_[/b]
> All shops are in fixed places. The only facilities you get to place are the Police Station and the Reset Center.



And the Cafe.


----------



## Tairgire

Are there rules about who will ask to move out?  I have one villager I'd like to move out and a few others I wouldn't mind, but the only ones who seem to have asked me recently are my three favorites.


----------



## FireNinja1

Tairgire said:


> Are there rules about who will ask to move out?  I have one villager I'd like to move out and a few others I wouldn't mind, but the only ones who seem to have asked me recently are my three favorites.


Yes, there are. More likely than not, you have been ignoring your disliked villagers, and talking a lot with your favorites. You are only causing yourself problems by doing that.Explanation: There's a friendship ladder. Talking with the villager makes you go up. Ignoring does nothing. But, villagers will ping most of the time at the top of the ladder, or at the very bottom. Likely, there's no way to check this, but you're in the middle. That will not do any good.The solution: Make a new character, introduce it to all of the unwanted villagers ONCE, save and quit, and delete the character. Alternatively, you could use your mayor file to build friendship up the ladder.


----------



## Ettienne

Tairgire said:


> Are there rules about who will ask to move out?  I have one villager I'd like to move out and a few others I wouldn't mind, but the only ones who seem to have asked me recently are my three favorites.



Not really "rules." But what we know is this:

Void move-ins and street-passed villagers won't move out if they're the 10th villager to move in. (Some claim otherwise, but the majority of users say you can't.)
Villagers who move in, who you have introduced yourself to (talked to while unpacking), and then ignored tend to move in about a week. (Excluding the above.)
Villagers that have a high friendship with you ask to move more often.

Basically, if you want a villager out and you've already talked with them more than once, it's best to do as many favors as you can for them to increase friendship. Or create a new character with which you can ignore them.


----------



## Tairgire

FireNinja1 said:


> Likely, there's no way to check this, but you're in the middle.



You know, that's probably it.  I do like everyone I have, but I don't go out of the way for them like I do for my favorites.  I'll try making an effort with Wolfgang for a while and see what happens.  Thanks!

Edited to add: Thanks Ettienne also!


----------



## Ras

Will high friendship villagers ever do the "I agree to let them move, but they change their minds" thing?  I decided to let Rudy go, and he agreed.  The next two days, when he brought up moving, I told him okay and he continued to agree to move.  The last time, I reset and stopped him because I changed my mind.  But, I'm wondering if I had played it all the way out if he would have ever changed his mind.

Normally, I just jump to their moving day or beyond and it isn't an issue.  I'm glad I didn't do that this time.


----------



## Ras

I need a little bushy help:







The dark green is bushes, the light green is trees.  They were all planted at the same time, and the red square is the only bush that wilted.  Remembering that people say you sometimes have to plant them in sequence, I dug up the bush below the wilted bush and replanted only the wilted bush.  The next day, it was wilted again.  So, I dug up the bush above the wilted bush and planted a tree on the wilted space.  The tree grew.  So, it's not a dead spot.  I have now planted a bush on the wilted spot and have left the spaces above and below it blank.  Assuming the bush grows, will I be able to plant the ones above and below it without them wilting?  I'm not close to the 12-bush limit, but do I have too many things in the general area?

(blue is water, dark grey is a permarock, light gray is the police station, just to fully explain the map)


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> Will high friendship villagers ever do the "I agree to let them move, but they change their minds" thing?  I decided to let Rudy go, and he agreed.  The next two days, when he brought up moving, I told him okay and he continued to agree to move.  The last time, I reset and stopped him because I changed my mind.  But, I'm wondering if I had played it all the way out if he would have ever changed his mind.
> 
> Normally, I just jump to their moving day or beyond and it isn't an issue.  I'm glad I didn't do that this time.


I've seen exactly one person say they've had high friendship villagers change their mind (because they like you too much to leave or whatever) as often as low friendship villagers, but I've never personally experienced it. It's probably rare(r).



Ras said:


> I need a little bushy help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dark green is bushes, the light green is trees.  They were all planted at the same time, and the red square is the only bush that wilted.  Remembering that people say you sometimes have to plant them in sequence, I dug up the bush below the wilted bush and replanted only the wilted bush.  The next day, it was wilted again.  So, I dug up the bush above the wilted bush and planted a tree on the wilted space.  The tree grew.  So, it's not a dead spot.  I have now planted a bush on the wilted spot and have left the spaces above and below it blank.  Assuming the bush grows, will I be able to plant the ones above and below it without them wilting?  I'm not close to the 12-bush limit, but do I have too many things in the general area?
> 
> (blue is water, dark grey is a permarock, light gray is the police station, just to fully explain the map)


I would dig up the one you just planted on the wilted spot and try replanting the bottom three one at a time, starting with the uppermost one. If any of them fail to grow you could try digging up (and replanting later) the three below those too.

I used to preach about the "you can't have too many bushes/trees in one area" thing but now I'm pretty sure you can always work around that as long as you plant them in sequence.

edit: Numbered them in the order you should replant them in case my description wasn't clear


----------



## Ras

It makes sense.  Thanks.  I only have a short time until the new day starts, so I better get on it!  I'm planting hydrangeas, but I think I'll use bushes I don't care about (holly, sweet-olive) until I see if it works.  My hydrangeas are running low!

Thanks!  You're always very helpful.


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> It makes sense.  Thanks.  I only have a short time until the new day starts, so I better get on it!  I'm planting hydrangeas, but I think I'll use bushes I don't care about (holly, sweet-olive) until I see if it works.  My hydrangeas are running low!
> 
> Thanks!  You're always very helpful.


 No problem, I'm always happy to help! Hope it works out!


----------



## Jinglefruit

Ras said:


> I need a little bushy help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dark green is bushes, the light green is trees.  They were all planted at the same time, and the red square is the only bush that wilted.  Remembering that people say you sometimes have to plant them in sequence, I dug up the bush below the wilted bush and replanted only the wilted bush.  The next day, it was wilted again.  So, I dug up the bush above the wilted bush and planted a tree on the wilted space.  The tree grew.  So, it's not a dead spot.  I have now planted a bush on the wilted spot and have left the spaces above and below it blank.  Assuming the bush grows, will I be able to plant the ones above and below it without them wilting?  I'm not close to the 12-bush limit, but do I have too many things in the general area?
> 
> (blue is water, dark grey is a permarock, light gray is the police station, just to fully explain the map)




Your issue here is you have 16 trees/bushes growing within a 7x7 area. So one will always die. You might want to try chopping a tree down.


----------



## Reese

Jinglefruit said:


> Your issue here is you have 16 trees/bushes growing within a 7x7 area. So one will always die. You might want to try chopping a tree down.
> 
> View attachment 60173


I used to swear by this rule too until I visited a dream town once that had a HUGE forest of trees, clearly larger than 7x7, all planted in a gridlock fashion one space apart from each other, without a single spot missing a tree. The owner said they were able to bypass the "no more than 15 trees in a 7x7 area" thing by simply planting them one row at a time.

I'll test this right now in my second town, since I'm sure I won't be able to find that person's thread or dream address again lol.

But since we are dealing with bushes here -- in which proper sequencing isn't as clear as it is with trees in exact rows -- if what I suggested doesn't work, cutting down a tree is a good suggestion as well (and way simpler than replanting the bushes one by one, haha).



Late edit because I forgot about this lol, but confirmed: 16 trees in a 7x7 area






(The left column was already there, I just added to it because there wasn't much space elsewhere)


----------



## LambdaDelta

more of a community related question, but since I don't feel like making a new thread just for it

does anyone know the average market selling value in in-game bells/TBT for rare wall/floors?

as in stuff like Saharah, island, event, etc wall/floors that are unorderable


----------



## FireNinja1

LambdaDelta said:


> more of a community related question, but since I don't feel like making a new thread just for it
> 
> does anyone know the average market selling value in in-game bells/TBT for rare wall/floors?
> 
> as in stuff like Saharah, island, event, etc wall/floors that are unorderable


Saharah, I'd maybe say 10-20 TBT per item.

Unorderables vary. I sell most island items at 10 each, but I use conversion rates to determine my price.


----------



## sme2000

If you send a villager an item in the mail, will they display it in their house?


----------



## FireNinja1

sme2000 said:


> If you send a villager an item in the mail, will they display it in their house?



Maybe. I don't say yes because they could put it up on Re-Tail. I won't say no because I know people try this and I'm pretty sure it works.


----------



## Hypno KK

sme2000 said:


> If you send a villager an item in the mail, will they display it in their house?



Maybe, maybe not. If it's furniture or other decorative items there's a chance they will. If it's clothes, they may display it or wear it.

If not, they'll put it up in Re-Tail (you can prevent that by switching up all the items in Re-Tail for fruit priced at 999,999 so nobody will buy or sell anything) or keep it to themselves. I've had villagers regift me stuff I'd given them because they weren't displaying it.


----------



## Chiantye

Can villagers move in on fireworks day? ~_~


----------



## Ras

Thanks for the info about 7x7 grids above. It wouldn't hurt me to cut out a tree or two. I'm not even sure what I'm going for, so the area with trees could end up with a jungle gym or hammock instead of trees.


----------



## oslocrossing

Here?s my scenario: if I went to a friends town and asked Villager A to move in,  but when I got back to my town I realized another Villager B that I like is in my Campsite, can I still ask Villager B to move in? Will it affect Villager A? Please help me!


----------



## g u a v a

oslocrossing said:


> Here’s my scenario: if I went to a friends town and asked Villager A to move in,  but when I got back to my town I realized another Villager B that I like is in my Campsite, can I still ask Villager B to move in? Will it affect Villager A? Please help me!



If you ask Villager B to move in Villager A will not move in, but B will move in regularly.


----------



## FireNinja1

Ambo88 said:


> Can villagers move in on fireworks day? ~_~



Pretty sure that they can. Not certain, but, I don't why not.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Reese said:


> I used to swear by this rule too until I visited a dream town once that had a HUGE forest of trees, clearly larger than 7x7, all planted in a gridlock fashion one space apart from each other, without a single spot missing a tree. The owner said they were able to bypass the "no more than 15 trees in a 7x7 area" thing by simply planting them one row at a time.
> 
> I'll test this right now in my second town, since I'm sure I won't be able to find that person's thread or dream address again lol.
> 
> But since we are dealing with bushes here -- in which proper sequencing isn't as clear as it is with trees in exact rows -- if what I suggested doesn't work, cutting down a tree is a good suggestion as well (and way simpler than replanting the bushes one by one, haha).
> 
> 
> 
> Late edit because I forgot about this lol, but confirmed: 16 trees in a 7x7 area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The left column was already there, I just added to it because there wasn't much space elsewhere)




Hm, I've never experimented with only trees as I never intend on having more than like 25 spread out in my towns. But I have never manged to get a 16th bush in a 7x7 grid (including trees) and I've experimented a ton with them and entirely pathed/decorated 2 towns with bushes. ~ to the point that 3 large areas in my town have had all their bushes replanted 4-5 times and 2 of them still have gaps. >[

But I might now see if I can get some trees to grow around my bushes to make the tree the 16th addition, since I'm 100% sure you can't get a 16th bush in place. Though I do want to know what will happen if you plant a ton of bushes in the 4x4 tree grid. 




Ras said:


> Thanks for the info about 7x7 grids above. It wouldn't hurt me to cut out a tree or two. I'm not even sure what I'm going for, so the area with trees could end up with a jungle gym or hammock instead of trees.



I'd say take a tree out and then try. Though I find the 15th bush can be really difficult to grow sometimes if it's in between 2 existing bushes. So it might be easier to dig out the one on the end aswell. But good luck!


----------



## Reese

Jinglefruit said:


> Hm, I've never experimented with only trees as I never intend on having more than like 25 spread out in my towns. But I have never manged to get a 16th bush in a 7x7 grid (including trees) and I've experimented a ton with them and entirely pathed/decorated 2 towns with bushes. ~ to the point that 3 large areas in my town have had all their bushes replanted 4-5 times and 2 of them still have gaps. >[
> 
> But I might now see if I can get some trees to grow around my bushes to make the tree the 16th addition, since I'm 100% sure you can't get a 16th bush in place. Though I do want to know what will happen if you plant a ton of bushes in the 4x4 tree grid.


Interesting, I'll have to experiment more with bushes then I suppose  I've never actually tried to use that many bushes in one area, now that I think about it, so I guess that's why I've never run into that problem.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Reese said:


> Interesting, I'll have to experiment more with bushes then I suppose  I've never actually tried to use that many bushes in one area, now that I think about it, so I guess that's why I've never run into that problem.



15 bushes in 49 spaces is not enough.  
I spent ages in my old cycle town planting 36 bushes in a 6x6 grid and seeing what bushes it let live to get ideas for little layouts, and managed to put a pwp in a diamond of bushes so that you can't reach it and then went to the new pwp festival and got trapped there. xP


----------



## Reese

Jinglefruit said:


> 15 bushes in 49 spaces is not enough.
> I spent ages in my old cycle town planting 36 bushes in a 6x6 grid and seeing what bushes it let live to get ideas for little layouts, and managed to put a pwp in a diamond of bushes so that you can't reach it and then went to the new pwp festival and got trapped there. xP


Hold on, I don't even need to test it -- I just realized I actually do have an exact 7x7 area in my town with 18 bushes in it, if my math and memory are correct. I'm not near my 3DS now to take a picture, but I'll get one up as soon as possible (or you can visit my dream town if you want, it's the area directly below my train station with the bushes wrapped around the illuminated clock). I wonder what the problem you were having was, then?

That is funny though, that sounds like a fun experiment but I wouldn't want to waste that many bush starts


----------



## Ras

In the not-so-distant future, I may trade Antonio from one town to another for Bam, who is in a town where I have recently voided somebody.  I've traveled to a town with 10 from that town, but I understand that isn't a 100% void clear.  Anyway, if I TT Antonio into boxes and have the other mayor come pick him up, is there a strong chance that I'll get the voided villager by TTing back to the current day?  Is it advisable for me to start that day with a new character to make sure (though, I would assume I'll be stuck with the voided villager if I do get it, since staying on the day Antonio is picked up will mean I will have 9 villagers and his vacant house, and thus can't pick someone up)?

I've considered Antonio a permanent villager, but I like that Bam's got the same dots as Fauna.  It might end up giving me more trouble than it's worth to move him.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ras said:


> In the not-so-distant future, I may trade Antonio from one town to another for Bam, who is in a town where I have recently voided somebody.  I've traveled to a town with 10 from that town, but I understand that isn't a 100% void clear.  Anyway, if I TT Antonio into boxes and have the other mayor come pick him up, is there a strong chance that I'll get the voided villager by TTing back to the current day?  Is it advisable for me to start that day with a new character to make sure (though, I would assume I'll be stuck with the voided villager if I do get it, since staying on the day Antonio is picked up will mean I will have 9 villagers and his vacant house, and thus can't pick someone up)?
> 
> I've considered Antonio a permanent villager, but I like that Bam's got the same dots as Fauna.  It might end up giving me more trouble than it's worth to move him.



If you time your trade between games carefully, there shouldn't be a problem. 

Let's say you get Antonio into boxes and pass him off to your other town. His house will be empty and you'll have 9 other active villagers in town. The next day, his house will be gone and you'll be left with 9 villagers in town. On this day, I don't think it's possible to get a wifi/streetpass villager moving in. Every time I've had one, they move in 2 or 3 days after someone visited me. 

The 7 Day method for resetting for new villagers works this way too. When you're down to 8 villagers, the day after someone's in boxes has a 0% chance of a new plot. 

Er, so anyway. Do you TT in both towns? You could: 
1 - TT Antonio into boxes, pick him up with your other town, and then TT back a few hours to remain on that day his house is empty. If days don't pass, no one can make a new plot, so take advantage of that. 
2 - Plot reset Antonio into place in your other town. Unless you'd like him to plot randomly, then proceed. 
3 - While your town is stuck on the same day, TT Bam into boxes in your other town. 
4 - TT up one day so Antonio's house is gone, creating an empty space, and go pick up Bam. 
5 - Bam will move in the next day. 




I've used this technique/theory for every single move out/in in my main town while I was cycling 36 (uuugggghhh) for all my permanent villagers and their house placements. It worked for me every time; no unwanted or unexpected villagers every moved in.


----------



## Ras

Thanks, that's very helpful!  And very necessary, since Antonio just asked to move (without me TT to get him to do so).  I don't care where he moves into the other town, so that part is easy.  I just need to TT Bam out now.  The other town is kind of a temporary/almost cycling town, so I can do that without worrying about anything.  Thanks again.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ras said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful!  And very necessary, since Antonio just asked to move (without me TT to get him to do so).  I don't care where he moves into the other town, so that part is easy.  I just need to TT Bam out now.  The other town is kind of a temporary/almost cycling town, so I can do that without worrying about anything.  Thanks again.



Nice! It's like he wants to help you out. xD 

Hopefully your transfers go smoothly.


----------



## Story

I'm finally thinking about making a few new player characters.
Does anyone know the limit? Including the mayor character?


----------



## esc

Story said:


> I'm finally thinking about making a few new player characters.
> Does anyone know the limit? Including the mayor character?



Four players total including the mayor.​


----------



## Story

esc said:


> Four players total including the mayor.​



Thanks a ton. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a new question. ^^'
If I wanted to get advice on a dream town, what us the best place on the TBT to go?


----------



## g u a v a

Story said:


> Thanks a ton.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have a new question. ^^'
> If I wanted to get advice on a dream town, what us the best place on the TBT to go?



There's a dream address thread here, however it can be tough to get proper feedback. Worth a shot though!


----------



## Ras

I'm TTing to get Bam out and there was nobody pinging to move.  I talked to them all and Kiki asked me to dig up her time capsule.  I used a new character a year ahead and she was the one gone.  So, it looks like they won't ping to move if they want their time capsule.  Is this a known thing?  Just a little warning.  I've got to go stop her and continue on now.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ras said:


> I'm TTing to get Bam out and there was nobody pinging to move.  I talked to them all and Kiki asked me to dig up her time capsule.  I used a new character a year ahead and she was the one gone.  So, it looks like they won't ping to move if they want their time capsule.  Is this a known thing?  Just a little warning.  I've got to go stop her and continue on now.



I encountered something like this twice in my towns during various TTing adventures. Once with Phoebe and I forget who else... I'm not 100% sure on the mechanics of it, but time capsules are an apparent block for move-out pings, just like how other pings can override move out ones.


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> I'm TTing to get Bam out and there was nobody pinging to move.  I talked to them all and Kiki asked me to dig up her time capsule.  I used a new character a year ahead and she was the one gone.  So, it looks like they won't ping to move if they want their time capsule.  Is this a known thing?  Just a little warning.  I've got to go stop her and continue on now.


That's interesting, I haven't heard of that before. If I recall correctly, they'll ask you for their time capsule as soon as you talk to them (without giving the "what's up?"/"never mind" options), right? If so it might be like how they won't ping you if they're waiting to tell you to take a break, or talk about how they haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## Ras

Yes, she did ask for it immediately without any other conversation.  After I dug it up, she pinged before I gave it to her.  But, she probably would have pinged after clearing that conversation, even if I hadn't dug it up.


----------



## Reese

Xanarcah said:


> I encountered something like this twice in my towns during various TTing adventures. Once with Phoebe and I forget who else... I'm not 100% sure on the mechanics of it, but time capsules are an apparent block for move-out pings, just like how other pings can override move out ones.





Ras said:


> Yes, she did ask for it immediately without any other conversation.  After I dug it up, she pinged before I gave it to her.  But, she probably would have pinged after clearing that conversation, even if I hadn't dug it up.


I'll have to make a note of this, thanks you two for sharing.


----------



## Hypno KK

I haven't played with bushes a lot yet but I want to do something with them. Am I limited to the ones I can buy from Leif (a total of two per day, one of each) or is there a way to spawn more after I've planted them?


----------



## Story

Laser Beams said:


> I haven't played with bushes a lot yet but I want to do something with them. Am I limited to the ones I can buy from Leif (a total of two per day, one of each) or is there a way to spawn more after I've planted them?



To my knowledge you can't spawn more. You will have to either buy them through Lief, rarely for tokens at the island shop (red and yellow hibiscus only) or trade with other people online.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a question myself. 
I suspect someone might have stolen some clovers from me but I'm honestly not sure.
Could someone be really awesome and check for me by looking at my dream address?
I'll give more information via private messages, willing to offer TBT bells for the help.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I would help but I don't have my ds with me /: I can still try though since I did visit your town earlier and remember parts of your town


----------



## Story

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I would help but I don't have my ds with me /: I can still try though since I did visit your town earlier and remember parts of your town



That would be really awesome of you MudKipz! I'll message you.
I set up a forum too on other TBT bell forums, for those that can look right now.


----------



## Hypno KK

Story said:


> To my knowledge you can't spawn more. You will have to either buy them through Lief, rarely for tokens at the island shop (red and yellow hibiscus only) or trade with other people online.



I see, thanks. I knew about the island but the bushes I want are only available through Leif... oh well, I guess I'll just have to be patient or cave and buy some here.


----------



## Ras

My question is why did I go into Reese's houses in a dream?  I'm pretty jelly right now.  I put a lot of effort into the outside part of my town, but I neglect my homes.  Reese . . . doesn't.  Great job.  I'm going to try to take inspiration and do something with my house.

Also, my bushes came in after cutting down the trees.  I replanted the trees (not in the exact configuration), and they came in, too.  

Okay, real question: if you get Leif in your town because of too many weeds and you pull all but a couple that you can't find, will he still give you some furniture?  He begs you to finish the job, which I did, but I just wondered if I said I was done if that would be close enough.


----------



## nekosync

Ras said:


> Okay, real question: if you get Leif in your town because of too many weeds and you pull all but a couple that you can't find, will he still give you some furniture?  He begs you to finish the job, which I did, but I just wondered if I said I was done if that would be close enough.



From my experience, he won't give you furniture. He'll give you a perfect fruit instead.


----------



## Glaceon2000

If you send a villager a trophy from the bug off or fishing tournament in the mail, will they display it in their house?


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> My question is why did I go into Reese's houses in a dream?  I'm pretty jelly right now.  I put a lot of effort into the outside part of my town, but I neglect my homes.  Reese . . . doesn't.  Great job.  I'm going to try to take inspiration and do something with my house.
> 
> Also, my bushes came in after cutting down the trees.  I replanted the trees (not in the exact configuration), and they came in, too.


Aw  thanks so much! I like that you posted this here knowing that I always check this thread lol. And I'm glad you got it to work with the bushes.



Ras said:


> Okay, real question: if you get Leif in your town because of too many weeds and you pull all but a couple that you can't find, will he still give you some furniture?  He begs you to finish the job, which I did, but I just wondered if I said I was done if that would be close enough.


I have no experience with this but the few online guides I checked said you have to pick all the weeds to get a piece of furniture.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Glaceon2000 said:


> If you send a villager a trophy from the bug off or fishing tournament in the mail, will they display it in their house?


I'm not sure but I feel like they could, since trophies are basically just like unorderable furniture in that they appear in the catalog and such. You should try to give them one when they ask you to bring them furniture and see if they accept it.


----------



## PaperCat

if you complain to isabelle about a villager (like if you wish to change their phrase), will the villager know?


----------



## moonchu

Glaceon2000 said:


> If you send a villager a trophy from the bug off or fishing tournament in the mail, will they display it in their house?



i gave rudy a silver trophy a while back and he currently displays it in his house, it's pretty great.


----------



## The221Believer

PaperCat said:


> if you complain to isabelle about a villager (like if you wish to change their phrase), will the villager know?



No. It just resets their catchphrase and no one ever comments about it.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

PaperCat said:


> if you complain to isabelle about a villager (like if you wish to change their phrase), will the villager know?



They will change their shirt, catchphrase, or whatever, but they will not acknowledge that Isabelle made them change it.


----------



## Story

Glaceon2000 said:


> If you send a villager a trophy from the bug off or fishing tournament in the mail, will they display it in their house?



I can confirm that villagers do display trophies in their homes. Both of my jock villagers have one.
Just to make sure, you might want to give it to them when they specifically ask for new furniture.


----------



## PaperCat

if i get a villager from a friends villager ( who was in boxes) how many days pass til they move it?


----------



## Tairgire

I'm thinking about playing with time traveling/cycling to try to get some inconveniently placed villager houses out of my town, but my shop is upgrading today.  Will either the two day forward and back method or the constantly-forward method cause problems with this?  When I get set back to today's date, will my shop still be upgrading/closed today?

(I guess I could just finish today's daily tasks, jump to tomorrow, and work from there then adjust tomorrow to the correct date, but now I'm curious. Also, impatient.  Always impatient when I have an idea in my head.)


----------



## Yui Z

Tairgire said:


> I'm thinking about playing with time traveling/cycling to try to get some inconveniently placed villager houses out of my town, but my shop is upgrading today.  Will either the two day forward and back method or the constantly-forward method cause problems with this?  When I get set back to today's date, will my shop still be upgrading/closed today?
> 
> (I guess I could just finish today's daily tasks, jump to tomorrow, and work from there then adjust tomorrow to the correct date, but now I'm curious. Also, impatient.  Always impatient when I have an idea in my head.)



No, it shouldn't affect the shop expansion. When you change the clock back to the present day, the expansion should be complete.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperCat said:


> if i get a villager from a friends villager ( who was in boxes) how many days pass til they move it?


If you went to their town to pick them up, then they should have their plot placed the next day, depending on whether there's an event occurring on that day. If you mean streetpass move ins from a friend's town, then it really depends. It may be within a few days, if you have space in your town.


----------



## esc

I plan to get a second town soon but I'm not yet sure what to do with it. Anyone have creative inspirational sources for town ideas ( name, layout, houses, etc. ) ?

Also I want to recreate one of my rooms from my first town in my second because I'm really fond of it. There was this QR code I scanned but I can't find it anymore. It's wine bottles on a shelf and the design is meant to be hung on the wall.​


----------



## Story

Silly question:
Do villagers sleep in their beds?
I just saw Amelia sitting on her couch and it freaked me out.


----------



## FireNinja1

Story said:


> Silly question:
> Do villagers sleep in their beds?
> I just saw Amelia sitting on her couch and it freaked me out.



No, the villagers will not sleep on their beds. I think you can find them asleep though, just not in the bed.


----------



## LambdaDelta

they all sleep standing up

and yeah, you can find them sleeping possibly if you go in their house shortly before they go to sleep or after they wake up


----------



## Bowie

So, I was thinking of trying out that little trick which allows you to decide where a villager moves in your town, and, although I have no reason to try it now, it would come in handy for when there's a villager moving and I'm going nuts over whether or not the new villager will mess up a part of my town. So, I understand most of what I've heard about performing the trick, but, I've heard that you have to do it on the day you know the new villager will be moving in, and, I don't know how I'm supposed to know when that will be. So, how do I know?


----------



## Reese

Bowie said:


> So, I was thinking of trying out that little trick which allows you to decide where a villager moves in your town, and, although I have no reason to try it now, it would come in handy for when there's a villager moving and I'm going nuts over whether or not the new villager will mess up a part of my town. So, I understand most of what I've heard about performing the trick, but, I've heard that you have to do it on the day you know the new villager will be moving in, and, I don't know how I'm supposed to know when that will be. So, how do I know?


If you invite them from another town, it'll be the next day; if you invite them from the campsite, it'll be two days later. Although these move-ins can be delayed if (I think) there's an event or another villager moving in/out.

If you're down to eight villagers and are waiting for a random move-in, you have a chance of getting one each day you're at eight (with the chances increasing as each day passes). So you should just check in with a new character every day, and remember to save the character even if you don't see a plot, otherwise one could still show up once you load up your mayor.


----------



## Bowie

Reese said:


> If you invite them from another town, it'll be the next day; if you invite them from the campsite, it'll be two days later. Although these move-ins can be delayed if (I think) there's an event or another villager moving in/out.
> 
> If you're down to eight villagers and are waiting for a random move-in, you have a chance of getting one each day you're at eight (with the chances increasing as each day passes). So you should just check in with a new character every day, and remember to save the character even if you don't see a plot, otherwise one could still show up once you load up your mayor.



Thank you!


----------



## g u a v a

How many villagers need to be cycled in order to have a past villager move back in?


----------



## LambdaDelta

16


----------



## g u a v a

LambdaDelta said:


> 16



;_; Ahh that's so much more I thought it'd be around 10-ish. Oh well! Thanks a ton!


----------



## g u a v a

If you have multiple save files and you all get your fortunes read, does each one count towards the 20 that you need to unlock the Katrina's shop?


----------



## Ettienne

Mayor Leaf said:


> If you have multiple save files and you all get your fortunes read, does each one count towards the 20 that you need to unlock the Katrina's shop?



Yes, any of your characters count. However, friends and visitors do not count towards your 20 readings. Instead it counts towards unlocking their own shop.


----------



## Feloreena

Ettienne said:


> Yes, any of your characters count. However, friends and visitors do not count towards your 20 readings. Instead it counts towards unlocking their own shop.



It won't count for unlocking their own shop, they have to visit Katrina in their own town for that. It's discussed here in more detail (information on the first post and replies from Jennifer throughout the page).


----------



## tacoedalien

I was wondering, if you want to give somebody a villager of yours, and the villager is in boxes ready to move the next day, and the person convinces them to move to their town, could you time travel a day ahead to get rid of the villager faster, and would the person still get that villager despite time traveling, or would the villager be voided?


----------



## FireNinja1

tacoedalien said:


> I was wondering, if you want to give somebody a villager of yours, and the villager is in boxes ready to move the next day, and the person convinces them to move to their town, could you time travel a day ahead to get rid of the villager faster, and would the person still get that villager despite time traveling, or would the villager be voided?



The villager will not be voided, and should move into the new town if they have enough space. Basically, you have nothing to be worried about. TTing after a villager a pickup by either side should not affect whether or not they move in.


----------



## tacoedalien

FireNinja1 said:


> The villager will not be voided, and should move into the new town if they have enough space. Basically, you have nothing to be worried about. TTing after a villager a pickup by either side should not affect whether or not they move in.



That's good, I'm trying to make room as soon as I can to get some of my dreamies. Thanks!


----------



## Ras

Just make sure their house says "Moved out" when you try to open the door.  There's little to no reason it shouldn't if the person left your town and everything ended and saved normally.  I normally have TT'd the person into boxes, so when I TT back to the present, their house is gone.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Reese said:


> Hold on, I don't even need to test it -- I just realized I actually do have an exact 7x7 area in my town with 18 bushes in it, if my math and memory are correct. I'm not near my 3DS now to take a picture, but I'll get one up as soon as possible (or you can visit my dream town if you want, it's the area directly below my train station with the bushes wrapped around the illuminated clock). I wonder what the problem you were having was, then?
> 
> That is funny though, that sounds like a fun experiment but I wouldn't want to waste that many bush starts



Brb, getting a frying pan and some fertilizer so I can flip some **** over this. Though they are all in small rows, I think every bush in my town is in a chain of atleast 8, so maybe the 7x7 rule only applies for long chains. Also it straddles 2 acres in town with no bushes connected over the acre line, so maybe that contributes somehow? 
I dunno, but I no longer have a huge stockpile of bushes to test with this right now, but mark my words I will get to the bottom of this.

Also your town is awesome. Love the majority black/white theme, it still looked good after I dug up the 18 bushes that mock me.

EDIT: So I just went and counted around the most crowded bushed areas I have and found a place with 16 infront of my town hall. :S


----------



## Mithril Gamer

If a villager moves away from Time Traveling to the future, then you Time Travel back, will they still be gone?


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Mithril Gamer said:


> If a villager moves away from Time Traveling to the future, then you Time Travel back, will they still be gone?



Yes


----------



## FireNinja1

Mithril Gamer said:


> If a villager moves away from Time Traveling to the future, then you Time Travel back, will they still be gone?



Yes, they still will be gone. Once the house is gone and you have loaded up your mayor account, it is too late. Nothing can be done except for the 16 cycle.


----------



## Mithril Gamer

FireNinja1 said:


> Yes, they still will be gone. Once the house is gone and you have loaded up your mayor account, it is too late. Nothing can be done except for the 16 cycle.



What if I use a non-mayor character, can I still save that villager?


----------



## g u a v a

Are you able to get the special tools i.e. (silver watering can + gold tools) on multiple save files? Or is it one per game card?


----------



## LambdaDelta

all characters can and will unlock the golden tools separately from one another


----------



## Hypno KK

Mithril Gamer said:


> What if I use a non-mayor character, can I still save that villager?



Yes and no. You can't save that villager if you're using a non-mayor character that you have created before, as far as I know. You can save that villager using a non-mayor character if you're creating it right before playing so it's a new character with no saves yet. That also means that after checking the map, you can quit without saving, and then address the issue without losing anything.


----------



## santhiago

I'm not sure if this goes here but.. If I deny someone's request to move out, in how many days would someone else ping for that? I have ten villagers right now (I hate having 10 villagers when I'm still missing dreamies) but Papi pinged two or three days ago and no one has pinged again (about moving), is this right? I'm also talking 10+ times to three villagers each day, and they haven't said anything either (and I do the diving trick each day)... It makes me extremely anxious.


----------



## Story

Silly question: How do you check how many visitors you have so far?


----------



## LambdaDelta

sit where your town tree is and wait for the town history to scroll through

it should say your visitor count at the end


----------



## Story

LambdaDelta said:


> sit where your town tree is and wait for the town history to scroll through
> 
> it should say your visitor count at the end



Thank you. ^^


----------



## Ras

santhiago said:


> I'm not sure if this goes here but.. If I deny someone's request to move out, in how many days would someone else ping for that? I have ten villagers right now (I hate having 10 villagers when I'm still missing dreamies) but Papi pinged two or three days ago and no one has pinged again (about moving), is this right? I'm also talking 10+ times to three villagers each day, and they haven't said anything either (and I do the diving trick each day)... It makes me extremely anxious.



It can be the next day, it can be in 6 days.  There's no real set time.  I stopped Rudy from moving out a couple of days after saying he could go, and Pecan asked to move the very next day.


----------



## Hypno KK

santhiago said:


> I'm not sure if this goes here but.. If I deny someone's request to move out, in how many days would someone else ping for that? I have ten villagers right now (I hate having 10 villagers when I'm still missing dreamies) but Papi pinged two or three days ago and no one has pinged again (about moving), is this right? I'm also talking 10+ times to three villagers each day, and they haven't said anything either (and I do the diving trick each day)... It makes me extremely anxious.



The actual amount of time can vary. I've had villagers ping me every two days and recently I went about a week without any of them pinging me. It's random.

I really recommend that instead of talking 10+ times to three villagers each day, that you talk to all of them. Ignoring villagers can cause them to not move out or to move out without you hearing about it. There's been several posts before of villagers moving out on people with no warning because they didn't talk to that villager at all or even see it (which is probably why they didn't get a ping). I usually walk in front of all my villagers each day and try to talk to them about 5 times unless I really want to talk to them more. If I've been neglecting a villager, I'll check up on them. That makes it easier for them to have a chance to ping me or tell me about moving and to hear about it from other villagers.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Hi. So my save file is pretty new, but I've been waiting eagerly to get an ax to chop down a few pesky trees and plant an apple orchard. Leif's store has been open for more than a week but he never has axes, just watering cans and plants. Shouldn't he have axes at some point? This wait for an ax is killing me.


----------



## Glaceon2000

CrimzonLogic said:


> Hi. So my save file is pretty new, but I've been waiting eagerly to get an ax to chop down a few pesky trees and plant an apple orchard. Leif's store has been open for more than a week but he never has axes, just watering cans and plants. Shouldn't he have axes at some point? This wait for an ax is killing me.



He should have them. It's just bad luck.


----------



## santhiago

Laser Beams said:


> The actual amount of time can vary. I've had villagers ping me every two days and recently I went about a week without any of them pinging me. It's random.
> 
> I really recommend that instead of talking 10+ times to three villagers each day, that you talk to all of them. Ignoring villagers can cause them to not move out or to move out without you hearing about it. There's been several posts before of villagers moving out on people with no warning because they didn't talk to that villager at all or even see it (which is probably why they didn't get a ping). I usually walk in front of all my villagers each day and try to talk to them about 5 times unless I really want to talk to them more. If I've been neglecting a villager, I'll check up on them. That makes it easier for them to have a chance to ping me or tell me about moving and to hear about it from other villagers.



Ohh! Okay. Lolly asked yesterday and luckily I stopped that, but I'll keep that in mind. I do try to walk through them because I'm paranoid about losing them, but I'll talk to them as well. Thanks!


----------



## Hypno KK

^ No problem!



CrimzonLogic said:


> Hi. So my save file is pretty new, but I've been waiting eagerly to get an ax to chop down a few pesky trees and plant an apple orchard. Leif's store has been open for more than a week but he never has axes, just watering cans and plants. Shouldn't he have axes at some point? This wait for an ax is killing me.



If you're having trouble with this, you could always try to buy an axe in someone else's town or trade for it. My void isn't clear and the game often gives me errors when I use the wifi features so it's a bit hit-or-miss but if you'd like I can let you know when Leif has one in my town or give you a spare axe.


----------



## Sid2125

Okay so I had lolly move out and I bought punchy from someone here. Is he able to move exactly where lolly once was. I read somewhere that they tend to put a plot down where previous villagers were


----------



## Feloreena

Sid2125 said:


> Okay so I had lolly move out and I bought punchy from someone here. Is he able to move exactly where lolly once was. I read somewhere that they tend to put a plot down where previous villagers were



I don't see any reason why he can't move exactly where Lolly was, but I don't think they are any more likely to put a plot down where a previous villager has been (this is from my own experience at least with my own move-ins). Good luck with the plot resetting and I hope it doesn't take you too long.


----------



## g u a v a

Once you upgrade your train station/town hall is it possible to go back to the default one?


----------



## Feloreena

Mayor Leaf said:


> Once you upgrade your train station/town hall is it possible to go back to the default one?



Yes, you will have the option to change it back or change it to the other possible ones.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Laser Beams said:


> If you're having trouble with this, you could always try to buy an axe in someone else's town or trade for it. My void isn't clear and the game often gives me errors when I use the wifi features so it's a bit hit-or-miss but if you'd like I can let you know when Leif has one in my town or give you a spare axe.



I didn't even think of that! Thanks for the offer. I haven't visited another town yet, so that might be nice.


----------



## Lavulin98

Hello! I have some questions about perfect town. I've heard that in New Leaf it doesn't matter how many trees/flowers per acre but how many of them are in total. So how many trees and flowers are you required to maintain the perfect town?


----------



## The221Believer

For perfect town, according to the guide I used, you need:

-Trees, Palm Trees and Fruit Trees: Between 110 and 200 total.
-Flowers: Have at least 75 flowers planted throughout your town.
-Public Works: At least 10 Public Works are needed. Dream Suite, and Fortune-Teller don't count. Museum, Town Hall and Station Upgrades don't count.
-Weeds: No more than 10.
-Items on ground: No more than 10. This includes Fruit and Lost Items.
-Trash: None on ground, none buried.

Also, certain PWPs decrease your rating, like the bright light items.


----------



## Lavulin98

Thank you for the help! <3


----------



## CrimzonLogic

If I don't want to wait two hours for the shops to open on main street, could I just set the time ahead a couple of hours or would that have negative consequences on my town?


----------



## esc

CrimzonLogic said:


> If I don't want to wait two hours for the shops to open on main street, could I just set the time ahead a couple of hours or would that have negative consequences on my town?



Yeah you can do that. A few hours forward isn't going to do anything bad to your town.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Can someone with a Japanese copy of the game help me to find a particular dream town ?

I think Luna randomly picked this town out for me once a long time ago and I'd like to go back but I didn't write down their dream address. I only have their player name, による, after Wendell gave me one of their designs.

If anyone can give me a list of addresses linked to that name, I'd definitely be willing to pay bells, especially if I find that one particular one. 

Thanks~ c:​


----------



## LambdaDelta

Do Redd's tickets expire at all?


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I was waiting for some time to find a 2x1 table to set my 2x1 blue marlin tank on. But when I finally got one, it said there's not enough room to display it there! So I can fit two small fish tanks on a 2x1 table, but not a 2x1 fish tank? Do I just need a different table or can we not set items that big on tables?

(BTW I'm making a salt water aquarium room in my house. I can't do it in real life because of money and space, so I'll do it in a game!)
Edit: Seriously, salt water is censored when it is typed as one word?! What the heck is up with that?


----------



## Ras

It's because of the letters after sal/before er.

Anyway, no, you can only set one-space items on tables.  I wish I could put a mini-circuit on a four-top table, but you can't.  I also wish you could put things like the windmill and the sand castle on tables, since they are only one-space, but you can't.  And there's a piece of gorgeous furniture that is perfectly flat on top, but you can't put anything.  There are weird rules about tables.


----------



## xiaonu

Can anyone help? :c I am trying to get perfect town, and this is what I get:

"Well... I won't say that it's perfect, but its really not all that bad either, you know? Getting close though!" 
"Its a good place to live, but it can still be improved." 
What am I lacking? :c I pulled weeds, have enough trees flowers, and over 10 pwps which are all benches, flower beds, and fountains. What else do I need @-@


----------



## Reese

xiaonu said:


> Can anyone help? :c I am trying to get perfect town, and this is what I get:
> 
> "Well... I won't say that it's perfect, but its really not all that bad either, you know? Getting close though!"
> "Its a good place to live, but it can still be improved."
> What am I lacking? :c I pulled weeds, have enough trees flowers, and over 10 pwps which are all benches, flower beds, and fountains. What else do I need @-@


I'd try adding more PWPs. 10 is like the bare minimum, what you really need is a balance between PWPs and nature so if you have a lot of trees/flowers you're gonna need more PWPs to balance them out.


----------



## Campy

If I have 10 villagers but one is about to move out, and the game has planned for me to get a voided villager, will that villager show up the day right after my 10th has moved out? Or will I have one safe day to campsite reset or adopt a villager?


----------



## Ras

Well, this is more anecdotal than a definitive answer, but the last time it happened to me, I had TT'd my villager into boxes, the girl came and picked him up, and I then TT'd back to the present day.  There was no new plot in my village.  Since I was down to 9, I decided to camper reset the next day, and there was the plot from her voided villager.  I was lucky to have caught him so I could then plot reset him!  Anyway, since TTing backwards counts as one day, I would guess you get a day after you give away your villager to try to get someone to override them.  To be safe, you ought to enter the next day as a new character and look around to be sure.


----------



## Campy

That makes sense. Thank you for answering, Ras! Anyone else who can confirm this?


----------



## FireNinja1

LambdaDelta said:


> Do Redd's tickets expire at all?



I don't believe that they do expire. I'm not 100% sure if my statement is correct though, but I do think it's more likely than not. If they do you can always just get a garbage can or garbage pail and dump the tickets there.


----------



## PaperCat

Pippy wants to give me something from her house. If I deny, will she be mad?


----------



## Minene

There's a villager in my campsite that I want to move in, but I already have 10 villagers. One of them is in boxes right now to move out though. Is there any way I can get the camper to move in?


----------



## Campy

PaperCat said:


> Pippy wants to give me something from her house. If I deny, will she be mad?


No idea, though I'm guessing you've already found out by now. But in case you haven't, I'm bumping this question since it was at the very bottom of the page.




Minene said:


> There's a villager in my campsite that I want to move in, but I already have 10 villagers. One of them is in boxes right now to move out though. Is there any way I can get the camper to move in?


Unfortunately not, no. A villager in boxes still counts as a villager, so the game won't let you move anyone else in. But I've heard that on very rare occassions a camper will decide to stay in the tent a second day. So there's probably a really small chance you can ask them tomorrow, but don't get your hopes up!


----------



## g u a v a

How much space is required for a villager to move in? I'm trying to figure out how far in to place pwps so that my next villager moves in by the cliff.


----------



## Ettienne

Mayor Leaf said:


> How much space is required for a villager to move in? I'm trying to figure out how far in to place pwps so that my next villager moves in by the cliff.



Though the physical house is 3x3, the area of the house including buffers is 7x5 (length by width). Don't forget to take into account the PWP buffer areas as well.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Quick question: Do you become eligible for the HHA theme challenge after you pay off your last loan, or after the last expansion is finished?


----------



## Jinglefruit

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> Quick question: Do you become eligible for the HHA theme challenge after you pay off your last loan, or after the last expansion is finished?



You have to pay off the loan too. ~I'm a cheepskate and haven't paid it yet and so can't do the theme challenges. xP


----------



## g u a v a

Are you able to cancel PWPs that are collecting bells or do you have to pay it all off and then demolish it?


----------



## Ras

You can cancel them, but you don't get any bells back.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Less of a game question and more of a community one, but...

Is it worth it trying to sell HHA items here or is it better to just sell at Re-Tail and take whatever pittance I get from them?

Same question for the lower-tier ABD deposit rewards. (up to the 5mil reward)


----------



## g u a v a

Hm, I'm not sure about HHA items but I know that bank reward items are popular around here, so those you could probably sell for more here on the forums.

Does anyone know if theres a limit to how many PWPs you can get suggested per day?


----------



## LambdaDelta

just 1


----------



## g u a v a

Can you only get PWP suggestions on your Mayor save file or will the other residents be able to receive one PWP suggestion per day?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I... think its just the mayor?

I'm not 100% sure on this though, as my other characters just do their own thing and ignore all the villagers.


----------



## Ras

Will petaltails spawn when I'm visiting another town.  Giving up on seeing them here.


----------



## FireNinja1

Ras said:


> Will petaltails spawn when I'm visiting another town.  Giving up on seeing them here.



Pretty sure they can, I think you're just unlucky.


----------



## The221Believer

Will villagers try to move if somebody's sick? Because every time someone's been ill I haven't gotten any moving rumours OR pings, and it seems a little strange; someone should have tried by now.


----------



## PaperCat

whats better? bell boom or beautiful ordinance?


----------



## Feloreena

PaperCat said:


> whats better? bell boom or beautiful ordinance?



It really depends what you do in your town. For me, I initially started out with the bell boom ordinance, and later switched to the beautiful ordinance. The bell boom ordinance was good at first to help pay off my initial home loans, and if you find you sell a lot of items to Reese or do a lot of beetle farming, it's worthwhile having. After a while I realised I was making most of my bells by selling items and villagers on this forum, and therefore didn't need the bell boom ordinance as it was just making things more expensive to buy. I did miss having two items on premium at Re-Tail, but if you can WiFi with others you can usually find the premiums you might want in other towns. Having the beautiful ordinance also allowed me to not spend so much time watering all of my flowers (which I hated doing, I ended up selling whole patches of flowers because of it), and it's also easier to grow the hybrids you want due to not having to water everything. I only water a select few flowers each day to grow more hybrids.

There's pros and cons to both ordinances, you just have to choose the one that fits in with your play style better.


----------



## nard

​

Would I be able to plant a tree where the hole is? I'm not sure, since the other sapling is sort of close.


----------



## g u a v a

Unfortunately it won't grow since its too close to the other sapling + the rock. You can't plant anything that close to a rock/building, it has to be one block away minimum.


----------



## nard

Mayor Leaf said:


> Unfortunately it won't grow since its too close to the other sapling + the rock. You can't plant anything that close to a rock/building, it has to be one block away minimum.



Okay, thanks. Would it be okay if I put it one space over to the right?


----------



## g u a v a

Yeah that should work. ^_^


----------



## boopish

Okay so I passed all four of Gracie's fashion checks, had her tell me she was inspired by me and wanted to move to the town, but I've TT'd at least three days now and I still don't have the emporium, and there's no message on the board stating whether or not the store will be closing for an upgrade.

Am I doing something wrong, is this a glitch? I thought I had to get all of the prerequisites for the expansion done prior to even getting Gracie to show up in town (100,000 bells in the shop, have it be 30 days after home center was built)


----------



## LambdaDelta

are you sure you've spent 100k?


----------



## g u a v a

Is there anyway to get help catching rare bugs/fish? I'm asking because you're not able to drop these like you would regular items so I wanted to know if there was a way to transfer them between players.


----------



## LambdaDelta

not at all

I don't think there ever will be either, since that takes away any challenge in the accomplishments if so

its also why villagers will never let you buy bugs/fish in their houses


----------



## g u a v a

;u; darn it, I'm super close to getting all 72 bugs/fish but wow some of these are just impossible


----------



## LambdaDelta

which are you having trouble with specifically?

none are really that hard once you figure out their gimmicks (its just a matter of finding some of them that can be a pain)


bees might be the exception because I swear they never stay consistent with which side to attack from for me


----------



## g u a v a

Ah I managed to get bees already (I think...) I remember trying like crazy and looking fugly for a few days. 

Anyway I'm struggling with really rare fish like the coelacanth and with bugs like the scorpion + tarantula. Those are the main ones that I've not been able to catch even when they're in season but I have around 15-20 bugs/fish that I haven't been able to find.


----------



## boopish

LambdaDelta said:


> are you sure you've spent 100k?


I'm sure, as I thought that to be a prerequisite for Gracie to show up in town. Unless that's not true, I have no idea why this is happening.


----------



## Tairgire

boopish said:


> I'm sure, as I thought that to be a prerequisite for Gracie to show up in town. Unless that's not true, I have no idea why this is happening.



My understanding (though it could be just rumor -- haven't confirmed) is that it only takes 70k for Gracie to show up, but you need 100k for the store to upgrade.  I bought out the store for a few days after passing my last Gracie check.  I think it took a week or so for the actual upgrade.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I get a villager from StreetPass, how long after the point of contact do they move in?  I was at the mall yesterday and had a few hits, and now I'm panicking about my orchards getting smushed.


----------



## Marsupial

If I give a villager a large fish like a shark to put in their house, will some of their furniture move to retail?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Marsupial said:


> If I give a villager a large fish like a shark to put in their house, will some of their furniture move to retail?



possibly, highly likely if their house isn't mostly empty

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tairgire said:


> My understanding (though it could be just rumor -- haven't confirmed) is that it only takes 70k for Gracie to show up, but you need 100k for the store to upgrade.  I bought out the store for a few days after passing my last Gracie check.  I think it took a week or so for the actual upgrade.



yeah its 70k for Gracie to show up, 100k for the upgrade

though you can just catalogue order expensive stuff like the moon to hit that amount effortlessly, since catalogue ordering counts toward the total required for the upgrade


----------



## Ebony Claws

Can a house plot show up on the day a new villager just moves in? So, for example, if Agent S sets up a house plot on Sunday, can Sally set up a house plot on Monday>


----------



## FireNinja1

Ebony Claws said:


> Can a house plot show up on the day a new villager just moves in? So, for example, if Agent S sets up a house plot on Sunday, can Sally set up a house plot on Monday>



Yes, it is possible for that to happen. Just not two plots on the same day.


----------



## FireNinja1

Does the rumor "So I heard ____ and ____ are together/whatever/etc.", basically saying just some sort of relationship, would that mean that nobody is moving out? I got this from three villagers, so there's no "Everyone but that villager" it's a clear-cut yes or no to me.


----------



## g u a v a

Are you able to visit people's museums through their dream town or is main street blocked off?


----------



## The221Believer

Main Street is blocked off, yes.


----------



## LambdaDelta

the train is stopped

_forever_


----------



## mapleshine

How do I get someone to move away when he just moved in?


----------



## g u a v a

mapleshine said:


> How do I get someone to move away when he just moved in?



The fastest way is to talk to them once to introduce yourself, otherwise they wont ping you, and then ignore them. You can try TT'ing to speed up the process~


----------



## Sholee

do hybrids grow on the beach?


----------



## g u a v a

Sholee said:


> do hybrids grow on the beach?



They do! That's how I grow my hybrids since there's no risk of a villager moving in on top of them and ruining them.


----------



## Sholee

now i only wish the beach werent so narrow


----------



## g u a v a

Sholee said:


> now i only wish the beach werent so narrow



I find that it's actually the perfect width for planting hybrids. I plant them in an x shape all alongside the shoreline like so:

x_x (x's are flowers and _'s are empty spaces)
_x_
x_x

That way it makes it easy to water them all in one go with the golden watering can + it's worked the best for me in terms of numbers of hybrids that I get.


----------



## Ras

Can people not refurbish furniture that someone else refurbished?  A friend was going to give me the sloppy set but only gave me a few pieces, because the rest had been altered.


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> Can people not refurbish furniture that someone else refurbished?  A friend was going to give me the sloppy set but only gave me a few pieces, because the rest had been altered.


You can. I'm assuming they used a custom design -- furniture that's been refurbished with a custom design can't be transferred between players.


----------



## Ras

Thanks. It didn't make sense that refurbishing would just be locked out on an item because they had refurbished it before.  He did make custom designs, so that must have been it.


----------



## moonchu

Ras said:


> Thanks. It didn't make sense that refurbishing would just be locked out on an item because they had refurbished it before.  He did make custom designs, so that must have been it.



he can always go back and revert it to original.


----------



## Sholee

Mayor Leaf said:


> I find that it's actually the perfect width for planting hybrids. I plant them in an x shape all alongside the shoreline like so:
> 
> x_x (x's are flowers and _'s are empty spaces)
> _x_
> x_x
> 
> That way it makes it easy to water them all in one go with the golden watering can + it's worked the best for me in terms of numbers of hybrids that I get.



ooo thanks thats a good advice. I'm sucha noob when it comes to gardening.


----------



## mahkala

I've been having problems with something recently. - .- 
Okay, so i will make a new toon after 6am to check and see if/who/where someone is moving in after a villager moves out. and will see nothing. (i thoroughly check everywhere.) i will hop on to my mayor and do some of my daily mayoral business. save. quit.
but a few hours latter i will hop back on my mayor again.. and there will be a plot for someones home. :c 

just got one for bunnie where i was going to build my cafe. </3 
so my question is *what time do the plots for villagers show up*?


----------



## molas

mahkala said:


> I've been having problems with something recently. - .-
> Okay, so i will make a new toon after 6am to check and see if/who/where someone is moving in after a villager moves out. and will see nothing. (i thoroughly check everywhere.) i will hop on to my mayor and do some of my daily mayoral business. save. quit.
> but a few hours latter i will hop back on my mayor again.. and there will be a plot for someones home. :c
> 
> just got one for bunnie where i was going to build my cafe. </3
> so my question is *what time do the plots for villagers show up*?



If you had eight villagers and the game was giving you a random move-in, whether or not you receive a plot for the day is random, and so you need to go through the whole house placing and talking to isabelle so you can save before you load up for the day.

If it's an invite/streetpass*/void*, if you don't see a plot for the day, there is no plot.

*as far as I remember, I haven't received one of these in a while


----------



## DeadJo

SOMEONE PLEASE HELP! My save data corrupted! What can I do? I didn't close or shut down my game while it was saving.


----------



## The221Believer

DeadJo said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP! My save data corrupted! What can I do? I didn't close or shut down my game while it was saving.



Unfortunately, sometimes data just corrupts, I guess, even when you don't do anything.  I'm sorry to hear this happened to you, but I don't believe there's any way to recover a corrupted town.


----------



## g u a v a

I time traveled to today a few days ago and got my fortune read and when I tried to get it read again today she just gave me the same fortune from a few days ago. Does TT'ing not work for the 20 fortunes needed for Katrina?


----------



## LambdaDelta

it does

that's how I unlocked her (and GracieGrace)

- - - Post Merge - - -



DeadJo said:


> SOMEONE PLEASE HELP! My save data corrupted! What can I do? I didn't close or shut down my game while it was saving.



Sue Nintendo.

But seriously, just bad luck on your end.


Is it digital or physical though? If digital, did you do anything that may corrupt data such as pulling the SD card out of the computer before properly ejecting it first? Though there's always the possibility of the SD card just being faulty as well.


----------



## g u a v a

Is there anyway to check how many times your fortune has been read?


----------



## LambdaDelta

unfortunately, no

you just have to keep tabs manually


----------



## The221Believer

Not unless you have an incredibly keen memory or a habit of writing each visit down.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Mayor Leaf said:


> Is there anyway to check how many times your fortune has been read?


Actually yes in a way, if you have paid for a fortune to be read on a day by Katrina, if you go back on that day she will act as if you have already paid. Well this is how it works for me anyway.


----------



## DeadJo

LambdaDelta said:


> it does
> 
> that's how I unlocked her (and GracieGrace)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Nintendo.
> 
> But seriously, just bad luck on your end.
> 
> 
> Is it digital or physical though? If digital, did you do anything that may corrupt data such as pulling the SD card out of the computer before properly ejecting it first? Though there's always the possibility of the SD card just being faulty as well.



I started a thread asking about this and people told me that the digital was more prone to corruptions, so I will be buying myself a card today. My SD card is the original nintendo one, so it probably isn't faulty and I haven't done anything with my SD card in a long time.

Nevermind. You found my thread.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Yeah, cross-posted.

It probably is, but at the same time I'm positive that people also blow the increased probability way more out of proportion than it really is. Like if you _really_ know what you're doing, and also possibly play it safe by switching to a new card every so often chances could probably be minimized significantly to the point where it'd be on-par with a physical copy's chance of corruption.

Your case was probably just bad luck, considering any sort of digital memory storage device can potentially mess up. This holds especially true if you don't (know how to) handle them properly. Which I honestly wouldn't be surprised if there _were_ a good chunk of players like this, especially with it being a super casual game. Also, was why I asked if you'd done anything that could've potentially damaged the card or the data. Since shutting off while saving isn't the only way data could've been corrupted.


----------



## DeadJo

LambdaDelta said:


> Yeah, cross-posted.
> 
> It probably is, but at the same time I'm positive that people also blow the increased probability way more out of proportion than it really is. Like if you _really_ know what you're doing, and also possibly play it safe by switching to a new card every so often chances could probably be minimized significantly to the point where it'd be on-par with a physical copy's chance of corruption.
> 
> Your case was probably just bad luck, considering any sort of digital memory storage device can potentially mess up. This holds especially true if you don't (know how to) handle them properly. Which I honestly wouldn't be surprised if there _were_ a good chunk of players like this, especially with it being a super casual game. Also, was why I asked if you'd done anything that could've potentially damaged the card or the data. Since shutting off while saving isn't the only way data could've been corrupted.



Alright. Thanks for the information! I will try to be more careful to not corrupt my new town.


----------



## LambdaDelta

onto other things

how long do Gracie's on-sale items stay in stock for the day?


----------



## Ettienne

LambdaDelta said:


> onto other things
> 
> how long do Gracie's on-sale items stay in stock for the day?



They don't actually sell out during the day, so what you see at 6:00pm would've been the same items as when the store opened.


----------



## Beachland

I'm new to acnl and just unlocked the island but haven't visited yet: does it have all the "summer" bugs and fish year-round? I'm hoping yes because I remember in the old games how hard it could be to make money from fishing and bug-catching in the winter when the only things that seemed to be out were carp and sea bass.


----------



## Ras

Most of them.  And, when you go on tours that don't involve catching bugs or fishing (like scavenger hunts or balloon popping), you can catch even more fish and bugs that you can keep for your museum or to sell.  Things like fireflies aren't available in either place, but there are tons of expensive beetles that are out at night every night on the island.


----------



## g u a v a

What is the market floor/wallpaper? I see it advertised alongside 7/11 sets but I can't find it on moridb.


----------



## LambdaDelta

iirc the T&T Emporium wall/floor

so hacked items only obtainable by hacking


----------



## atouchofanarchy

Can hibiscus bushes be planted anywhere in the village of just near the sea?


----------



## RainyInVancouver

atouchofanarchy said:


> Can hibiscus bushes be planted anywhere in the village of just near the sea?



Anywhere in town is fine.


----------



## atouchofanarchy

Oh awesome, for some reason I thought it was only in south! Ta!


----------



## Pocket

I've been trying to get a particular villager to move out, but got pinged by someone else today instead. I told them not to move, but I'm wondering if I'll have to wait a certain amount of time before someone else will request to move? o: 

Hopefully that makes sense haha.​​


----------



## molas

Pocket said:


> I've been trying to get a particular villager to move out, but got pinged by someone else today instead. I told them not to move, but I'm wondering if I'll have to wait a certain amount of time before someone else will request to move? o:
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense haha.​​



Yeah, you'll have to wait at least a day. The earliest someone else has ever asked me to move after I told someone to stay was one day, and the longest time it took was nine days. On average it's about four or five days, though.

I have my own question as well, does anyone know exactly how many trees/bushes can be in a particular X by X area before things won't grow anymore? I've heard no more than 15 in a 7x7 space but I want to make sure.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I've been waiting for some time for my tenth villager to come along, but they haven't. Instead, two of my villagers have asked to move. (I let Benjamin move out because I'm a little creeped out by his eyes, but no way am I letting Frita go!)
My town is only a few weeks old. Am I maybe doing something wrong to make my villagers want to leave? And why isn't the tenth showing up?


----------



## Ras

A tenth doesn't show up on their own. You have to invite them from the campsite, invite them from another town, or pick them up from streetpassing or wifi'ing with someone who voided a villager. 

Villagers don't move because they don't like your town. Once you have nine and complete certain requirements, there will always be someone asking to move every few days. It's just the way the game was designed.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Oh. I guess I'll have to wait a while to get a camper. I never get streetpasses anymore. I never get campers, either. 

So will another villager randomly pop in to make it nine again since a villager is moving out, or will I need to streetpass/invite/recruit campers from now on?


----------



## Ras

Yeah, when you're down to eight, you get a random move-in again.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Okay, thanks. One more question. Will villagers up and move out without telling you, or do I need to tell them to move for them to go?


----------



## Ras

No, they will move five days after the game randomly picked them as the mover.  You have to stop them in order to keep them. The only way to stop them is when they ping you (get the surprise emotion and run up to you, wanting you to talk to them) to tell you they're moving and you say no. That immediately ends their move, though you might want to save right after to lock it in. 

Now, sometimes you will tell them to go ahead and move, and they will tell you they've changed their mind.  They won't move at this point, though you can quit without saving and they will still be in line to move.

You should talk to your villagers often to make sure they like you enough to ping you. If they don't, they may move away without telling you. Also, let them see you and give them a chance to ping you. If you approach them from behind and initiate the conversation , you can't know if they're moving or not. Sometimes other villagers will tell you they are planning to move, though.


----------



## Pocket

Is there any particular method you can use to get a villager to change their shirt? :x

 Would mailing them a new shirt work, or would the best method be to carry around the shirt you want them to wear and try to get them to ping you and say they want to trade for/buy it?​​


----------



## FireNinja1

Pocket said:


> Is there any particular method you can use to get a villager to change their shirt? :x
> 
> Would mailing them a new shirt work, or would the best method be to carry around the shirt you want them to wear and try to get them to ping you and say they want to trade for/buy it?​​



The former would be better. However, it's said that the optimal way is to send the villager not one, not two, not three, not four, but five of the same shirt to them in the same day. It's said that it's a guarantee, but I haven't tried the method myself, so I can't confirm nor deny that claim.


----------



## Ras

It's not a guarantee, but it works most of the time. The more you send, the better the odds. They will replace furniture with at least one and maybe more of the shirts. 

I do like the dive method.  Carry nothing they want except that shirt and dive and make sure they're the one who sees you. If they take and put on the shirt, great. If not, quit without saving and try again. It's agonizing when they accept the shirt but don't put it on!


----------



## Beachland

This may sound dumb but I'm new to the game and I keep seeing things about cycling villagers and plot resetting and I don't understand what either of those things actually mean


----------



## Ras

If you are expecting a new villager and just let the game handle it, the location of their house is random and may not be desired by the player. So, they start as a new character on the day the new villager is to arrive (an Animal Crossing day is from 6am to 6am, and to work, you must not have loaded up with your mayor that day) and look at where the plot is. If they like it, they save the new character by talking to Isabelle.  If they don't like it, they quit without saving and do it again until they like the plot's location. 

Cycling can mean a couple things. If you let someone move out and want them back in your town, you have to let 16 other villagers move out before they can move back in. By moving that many, the game forgets you had the villager and lets you take them back. This is the 16-villager cycle. 

When someone has a cycling town, they just take in villagers, give them to people who want them, and repeat the process. They say they have a cycling town because they are just cycling villagers in and out for others.

- - - Post Merge - - -

This gets a little complicated, but there is a concept related to plot resetting that is sometimes called villager resetting. Any time you have between five and eight villagers, the game will randomly move a villager into your town. People go in as a new character on days this is expected (which is any day you have fewer than nine villagers, basically) and look at who is moving in by reading the plot's signpost. If they like the villager, they save. If they don't, they quit without saving and do it again. 

There are ways to tell what personality you can expect from random move-ins, but I don't want to overwhelm you here.


----------



## Reese

Do ants show up in dream towns?


----------



## Tairgire

Two questions about grass regrowth:
1) Does the Beautiful Town ordinance have any effect on the rate of grass regrowth.
2) Is there any way to tell what is a permanent dirt patch vs. a spot that could regrow?


----------



## (ciel)

Tairgire said:


> Two questions about grass regrowth:
> 1) Does the Beautiful Town ordinance have any effect on the rate of grass regrowth.
> 2) Is there any way to tell what is a permanent dirt patch vs. a spot that could regrow?



1) I don't think so. I have beautiful town and my grass still takes forever.
2) plant flowers over the spot and don't walk on it for a week or 2 is the best thing I can think to do. If there's improvement, it can grow back. If it's exactly the same, it's permanent. Just a game of wait and see. If it's a dirt patch that has always been there, it won't grow back.


----------



## IndiaHawker

I just read that you can only have 30 PWPs at once, is that true? Because I swear I've seen towns with way more than that..


----------



## Xanarcah

IndiaHawker said:


> I just read that you can only have 30 PWPs at once, is that true? Because I swear I've seen towns with way more than that..



It's true. But if I remember correctly, the permanent ones don't count. Campsite and Cafe, etc.


----------



## FireNinja1

IndiaHawker said:


> I just read that you can only have 30 PWPs at once, is that true? Because I swear I've seen towns with way more than that..



Your original bridge doesn't count toward the 30 either. However, if you chose to replace it in the same spot, it'll still count.


----------



## g u a v a

is there anyway to check whether or not you've cycled through the required villagers to have the same villager in your town again?


----------



## Ras

Not really. They won't show up on Main Street anymore, but they don't show up every single day anyway. If you never see them on Main Street, that's the only real way. It's best to keep their letters in order at the post office.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Just to make sure if I bury my fossils and pitfall on the beach, will they spawn again in my town?


----------



## Ras

Nope!  You'll only see gyroids when it rains that way.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Ras said:


> Nope!  You'll only see gyroids when it rains that way.


Ah ok, thank you Ras.


----------



## Sholee

how many hybrids grow a day?


----------



## FireNinja1

Sholee said:


> how many hybrids grow a day?



I think the maximum is 5 hybrids. So basically, 0-5. I have not heard of a case where there has been more than 5 hybrids that spawned in a single day.


----------



## Lavulin98

Hello! What is the most efficient way to make a villager get rid of his fossil or fish/bug? Thanks!


----------



## Ebony Claws

Do dandelions count as weeds? I heard somewhere they didn't but I'm not sure.
And by "count as weeds" I mean will they keep you from achieving a perfect town.


----------



## molas

Ebony Claws said:


> Do dandelions count as weeds? I heard somewhere they didn't but I'm not sure.
> And by "count as weeds" I mean will they keep you from achieving a perfect town.



They don't, no matter if they are in flower form or puff form.


----------



## Ebony Claws

Ah, good. I'm going to decorate around Cyrano's house with them, thanks :>


----------



## molas

Ebony Claws said:


> Ah, good. I'm going to decorate around Cyrano's house with them, thanks :>



Be careful, they do disappear after some time, so keep a supply handy.


----------



## Ebony Claws

molas said:


> Be careful, they do disappear after some time, so keep a supply handy.


That's good to know. I had no idea they disappeared!


----------



## Delphine

Suppose you are having a hard time to cycle 16 villagers to get your little hamster back.
Suppose it is hard for you because you want to keep eight villagers.
Suppose you have a town where you could actually hold these villagers/get them back at some point.

Would it be a stupid idea to cycle about 25 villagers using a method that allows you to get any villager in boxes, and then re adopt your wanted villagers with the possibility to plot reset for them? Supposing you don't care about plots etc.

Long story short: as anyone ever moved out a dreamie accidentally, then moved out every dreamie and got them all back together in the end? If so, would they recommend it?

I hope my question is clear enough ._. I don't think I'd do it though (too time consuming)


----------



## FireNinja1

Delphine said:


> Suppose you are having a hard time to cycle 16 villagers to get your little hamster back.
> Suppose it is hard for you because you want to keep eight villagers.
> Suppose you have a town where you could actually hold these villagers/get them back at some point.
> 
> Would it be a stupid idea to cycle about 25 villagers using a method that allows you to get any villager in boxes, and then re adopt your wanted villagers with the possibility to plot reset for them? Supposing you don't care about plots etc.
> 
> Long story short: as anyone ever moved out a dreamie accidentally, then moved out every dreamie and got them all back together in the end? If so, would they recommend it?
> 
> I hope my question is clear enough ._. I don't think I'd do it though (too time consuming)



I have never done that myself, but I wouldn't recommend it. You might lose more dreamies in the process, a villager might not move back in, your town layout might be entirely wrecked, and there's more that I can't think of on the top of my head.


----------



## Sholee

Delphine said:


> Suppose you are having a hard time to cycle 16 villagers to get your little hamster back.
> Suppose it is hard for you because you want to keep eight villagers.
> Suppose you have a town where you could actually hold these villagers/get them back at some point.
> 
> Would it be a stupid idea to cycle about 25 villagers using a method that allows you to get any villager in boxes, and then re adopt your wanted villagers with the possibility to plot reset for them? Supposing you don't care about plots etc.
> 
> Long story short: as anyone ever moved out a dreamie accidentally, then moved out every dreamie and got them all back together in the end? If so, would they recommend it?
> 
> I hope my question is clear enough ._. I don't think I'd do it though (too time consuming)



Yes looooong time ago, when i accidentally tt'd Drago into boxes, I made the decision to moved out every dreamie i had in my town which was around 7/10 at that time. I made this decision because most of them, i didn't like where they had plotted their house and I was also inspired by dream towns to get all my villager houses into rows. The fact that I lost Drago, one of my top dreamies made the decision even easier. However, I had a second game where I could hold all the dreamies I moved out. I got all my dreamies back within 1 week. This method is less time consuming AND less stressful than the regular 16 villager cycle where you have to worry about your current dreamies possibly moving out.

Honestly, I feel this method is way easier ONLY if you have a 2nd town or a close friend who is an experience cycler to hold your dreamies for you.


----------



## Delphine

@Sholee: Really? Like FireNinja1, I thought it was a complicated way. I want to buy another cartridge and 3DS for cycling so I could start by moving my villagers first from my main town and then cycle... I'll think about it!
Question though: how did you get all your seven dreamies in your other town? I mean, when you start a town, you have 5 villagers. Did you first take five of your dreamies and then TTed in your second town to get one of the five starters in boxes so you could have room for your last two dreamies? 
Sorry if my question isn't super clear... And thank you very much for your advice so far!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and also: were your paths/bushes/trees completely messed up?


----------



## Sholee

Delphine said:


> @Sholee: Really? Like FireNinja1, I thought it was a complicated way. I want to buy another cartridge and 3DS for cycling so I could start by moving my villagers first from my main town and then cycle... I'll think about it!
> Question though: how did you get all your seven dreamies in your other town? I mean, when you start a town, you have 5 villagers. Did you first take five of your dreamies and then TTed in your second town to get one of the five starters in boxes so you could have room for your last two dreamies?
> Sorry if my question isn't super clear... And thank you very much for your advice so far!



Yep, just like you said, I took 5 dreamies first into my other town and moved out 2 of the originals to fit my last 2 dreamies. Once you start moving dreamies back into your main town, you cant use the cycling method which puts any villagers in boxes, you'll have to do it the old fashion way but it's still faster than doing a 16 villager cycle with only 2-3 villagers that can move in and out.


----------



## Delphine

Sholee said:


> Yep, just like you said, I took 5 dreamies first into my other town and moved out 2 of the originals to fit my last 2 dreamies. Once you start moving dreamies back into your main town, you cant use the cycling method which puts any villagers in boxes, you'll have to do it the old fashion way but it's still faster than doing a 16 villager cycle with only 2-3 villagers that can move in and out.



Right. What I could do is just make sure no villager moves out of the second until I'm done cycling with my main town.
Thank you very much for your help! 

Also, was your town a mess after? If I do it I'll take all my hybrids and put them in the beach but I'll also gather fruits in case villagers move on every tree...


----------



## FireNinja1

It's not so much complicated as it the fact that there are so many ways to screw up. The concept of moving a villager to one town and back is not complex. It's the fact that so many things can just blow up in your face. In a way, it's the Hunger Games. The concept is simple: Survive to the end and be the last one standing. Doing it, however, isn't easy, of course, with obstacles, and other people trying to shoot your head off.


----------



## Delphine

^ that's deep


----------



## Sholee

Delphine said:


> Right. What I could do is just make sure no villager moves out of the second until I'm done cycling with my main town.
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Also, was your town a mess after? If I do it I'll take all my hybrids and put them in the beach but I'll also gather fruits in case villagers move on every tree...



I didn't have any hybrids or bushes when i did this so i would suggest probably moving them to the beach


----------



## Delphine

Sholee said:


> I didn't have any hybrids or bushes when i did this so i would suggest probably moving them to the beach



I think I'll do it. I may reset for the second town so I have at least one of my actual dreamie as a starter villager...


----------



## FireNinja1

Delphine said:


> ^ that's deep


Thanks, I guess. Haha.



Sholee said:


> I didn't have any hybrids or bushes when i did this so i would suggest probably moving them to the beach


Remember to use the beautiful ordinance if you have any hybrids. I know you probably know that, but it's just a reminder in the case you have Bell Boom and end up TTing a month forward with it.


----------



## Delphine

@FireNinja1: Yeah it's on in my main town anyway 
Thanks for the reminder though that's nice of you!


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I have a weird question, and I'm not sure if it's depended on luck or not, but... for some odd reason I don't have any walking leafs in my town...at all! I walk around my town during the timeframe they are supposed to be there, I walk around my trees, etc... no furniture resembling item walking around... It's so weird... 

I find this weird because when I play my sisters ACNL game, I find/catch tons of walking leafs. (Though, I'm pretty sure you can't catch them when wi-fi is in place.)... But still... I can find a ton on her game, but none on mine =(


----------



## MC4pros

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I have a weird question, and I'm not sure if it's depended on luck or not, but... for some odd reason I don't have any walking leafs in my town...at all! I walk around my town during the timeframe they are supposed to be there, I walk around my trees, etc... no furniture resembling item walking around... It's so weird...
> 
> I find this weird because when I play my sisters ACNL game, I find/catch tons of walking leafs. (Though, I'm pretty sure you can't catch them when wi-fi is in place.)... But still... I can find a ton on her game, but none on mine =(



If you have paths, they do block the walking leaves from spawning.


----------



## Sholee

is there an easier way to get katrina to open shop on mainstreet? feels like its taking foreverrrr


----------



## Feloreena

Sholee said:


> is there an easier way to get katrina to open shop on mainstreet? feels like its taking foreverrrr



You can unlock it in one day if you want to. If you make a new character and visit Katrina, you can then delete the character, remake them, and visit Katrina again. This counts as separate visits to the 20 total needed. If you have the 20th fortune told on your mayor, you will then be able to get the shop request. So basically you can create a character, get a fortune, and delete a character 19 times, and then get the 20th fortune told on your mayor to get it in one day. Best of luck unlocking it, I know it can take a while doing it the 'intended' way.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

MC4pros said:


> If you have paths, they do block the walking leaves from spawning.



Ahhh, that's probably why... I have quite a bit of paths and a lot of flowers. T^T...


----------



## Delphine

Two questions, one regarding the caf?: 

Is the mayor the only person in a town who can have a part time job at the caf?? (Would be nice to get another caf? set xD)

And my other question, regarding cycling:

When a new villager first shows up in Main Street, what does it implies for the cycling state? In other words, how many villagers have you cycled when you first see the desired villager in Main Street?


----------



## (ciel)

Delphine said:


> Two questions, one regarding the caf?:
> 
> Is the mayor the only person in a town who can have a part time job at the caf?? (Would be nice to get another caf? set xD)
> 
> And my other question, regarding cycling:
> 
> When a new villager first shows up in Main Street, what does it implies for the cycling state? In other words, how many villagers have you cycled when you first see the desired villager in Main Street?



I think i've heard that other characters can have a part time job.

But your second question- from my understanding, you've cycled four or five when they appear on main street.


----------



## Delphine

(ciel) said:


> I think i've heard that other characters can have a part time job.
> 
> But your second question- from my understanding, you've cycled four or five when they appear on main street.



...I've cycled five for Hamphrey and he hasn't showed up ;_;
Maybe it depends? I hate cycling.


----------



## Sholee

Delphine said:


> And my other question, regarding cycling:
> 
> When a new villager first shows up in Main Street, what does it implies for the cycling state? In other words, how many villagers have you cycled when you first see the desired villager in Main Street?



I'm not too sure about that but if you're moving out all your dreamies to a 2nd town to cycle them back. It's best to keep a list on the side of who has moved out. I cycled out 25-27 villagers just so I could move back my dreamies in whichever order I wanted.


----------



## Delphine

Sholee said:


> I'm not too sure about that but if you're moving out all your dreamies to a 2nd town to cycle them back. It's best to keep a list on the side of who has moved out. I cycled out 25-27 villagers just so I could move back my dreamies in whichever order I wanted.



I'm not too sure anymore. I logged up my game this morning and just thought I liked my town the way it is, even if it's not perfect, so I guess I'll stick with the basic cycling way, hence the question.
I'm too lazy to plot reset... To be honest... ._.


----------



## Sholee

ooohs okay

also ex villagers might appear on different days


----------



## Ebony Claws

My town is 10 days backwards from today's date and I want to change it back so I'm not confused. I have eight villagers so I know no one will move but I don't want someone new to randomly move in. 
Could a new villager have already built their house if I time travel forwards 10 days? I know a plot would probably appear, that's why I'll set the time to 5 in the morning and create a new character first, but would the villager have already successfully moved in by then?


----------



## Ras

No, it would just be a plot. You don't need to set it to 5, though. To travel that far ahead, you need to use the 3DS clock. Anything else will lock in the plot. Just travel to the present via the 3DS clock and use a new character until you find the plot you like.


----------



## Pocket

I am adopting out one of my villagers who is currently in boxes. Is it possible to time travel back a couple hours within that same day to keep the day from switching over and make sure he stays in boxes (ie, doesn't move yet) until said person can come to my town to get him? o: (For example, time traveling back from 10 pm to 10 am that same day.)

I'm still really new to the concept of time traveling asdfghjkl.​​


----------



## Reese

Pocket said:


> I am adopting out one of my villagers who is currently in boxes. Is it possible to time travel back a couple hours within that same day to keep the day from switching over and make sure he stays in boxes (ie, doesn't move yet) until said person can come to my town to get him? o: (For example, time traveling back from 10 pm to 10 am that same day.)
> 
> I'm still really new to the concept of time traveling asdfghjkl.​​


Yep, you can keep someone in boxes indefinitely by just TTing back within the same day. Just don't pass 6am in either direction and the game will think it's the same day.

I don't know how long you need to hold the villager, but it's also good to note that the game doesn't register time passing unless you actually load it up. So you could potentially leave the game alone for a day or ten, then first thing when you start it up again, change the date back to the last day you played, and the villager will still be there in boxes.


----------



## Pocket

Reese said:


> Yep, you can keep someone in boxes indefinitely by just TTing back within the same day. Just don't pass 6am in either direction and the game will think it's the same day.
> 
> I don't know how long you need to hold the villager, but it's also good to note that the game doesn't register time passing unless you actually load it up. So you could potentially leave the game alone for a day or ten, then first thing when you start it up again, change the date back to the last day you played, and the villager will still be there in boxes.



Fantastic, that's exactly what I'd hoped for. Thank you so much! c:​


----------



## g u a v a

Do wallpapers/rugs count towards the 50 items of furniture needed to wake Cyrus up?


----------



## Sharla Smith

From the Animal Crossing wiki....:
To use him, four conditions must be met:

100,000 Bells worth of items have been sold to Reese.
50 pieces of furniture have been cataloged (found at the Nookling Stores).
10 pieces of clothing cataloged (from the Able Sisters).
The player has played for seven days.


Doesn't look like it, sorry :/


----------



## FireNinja1

Guinevere44 said:


> From the Animal Crossing wiki....:
> To use him, four conditions must be met:
> 
> 100,000 Bells worth of items have been sold to Reese.
> 50 pieces of furniture have been cataloged (found at the Nookling Stores).
> 10 pieces of clothing cataloged (from the Able Sisters).
> The player has played for seven days.
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like it, sorry :/



Isn't wallpaper and flooring under the furniture category though, both in the game's catalog and MoriDB? To the person that asked this question, I actually think yes.


----------



## molas

Do inactive lost items (like say I have a book that I picked up and put back down outside after it stopped being a lost item) make it so future lost items won't spawn?


----------



## Sharla Smith

FireNinja1 said:


> Isn't wallpaper and flooring under the furniture category though, both in the game's catalog and MoriDB? To the person that asked this question, I actually think yes.



It was 3 in the morning when I posted XD Sorry, yeah, you're right.

Anyways, I didn't even think of that...


----------



## Vizionari

molas said:


> Do inactive lost items (like say I have a book that I picked up and put back down outside after it stopped being a lost item) make it so future lost items won't spawn?



I don't think so...I have a pouch outside I left out there on purpose, and I still found more lost items.


----------



## Pocket

Does time traveling affect Gracie's fashion checks? o: 

Say I completed one of her fashion checks and then later that same day TTed back a couple of hours, to earlier in the morning before I had completed the fashion check. Will the game still register that I completed the fashion check? o:​​


----------



## molas

Vizionari said:


> I don't think so...I have a pouch outside I left out there on purpose, and I still found more lost items.



Thank you!



Pocket said:


> Does time traveling affect Gracie's fashion checks? o:
> 
> Say I completed one of her fashion checks and then later that same day TTed back a couple of hours, to earlier in the morning before I had completed the fashion check. Will the game still register that I completed the fashion check? o:​​



Yep, it'll still register it so long as you don't pass 6am either way.


----------



## IndiaHawker

1. I went in gracies today for the first time since the sale started. Two of the clothing items are sold out, the two furthest left. What were they?!

2. I planted some perfect pears and they grew into normal pears.. is it because they were from someone else's town?

Thanks!


----------



## Tairgire

1) The clothing items are different for me every day.  I assumed they were random.
2) Yes, you can't grow perfect fruit that is not your native fruit.


----------



## Ras

Sold out signs are random to make it seem like there was a run on her items.


----------



## (ciel)

Pocket said:


> Does time traveling affect Gracie's fashion checks? o:
> 
> Say I completed one of her fashion checks and then later that same day TTed back a couple of hours, to earlier in the morning before I had completed the fashion check. Will the game still register that I completed the fashion check? o:​​



It'll still register that you have. You can still complete them all in one day, though, either by using all 4 characters, or by TT-ing back to the previous day and then forward to where Gracie is. (Beware of villagers moving, though). I'm pretty sure anyway. I haven't done it myself, but there have been threads about it going around recently.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Thanks for the help! So what, if cherries are my native fruit I can't have any other types of perfect fruit in my town? I swear I've seen towns with all different sorts of perfect fruit?


----------



## Sholee

IndiaHawker said:


> Thanks for the help! So what, if cherries are my native fruit I can't have any other types of perfect fruit in my town? I swear I've seen towns with all different sorts of perfect fruit?



you can show them in baskets but if they're not your native fruit, theres no way you can plant other perfect fruits trees


----------



## mogyay

if i send my villagers flowers will they display them in their room?


----------



## g u a v a

mogyay said:


> if i send my villagers flowers will they display them in their room?



Potentially. I think they definitely will if they have pinged you and asked for a new item for their house.


----------



## BellGreen

Sholee said:


> you can show them in baskets but if they're not your native fruit, theres no way you can plant other perfect fruits trees



Really? The way I thought it worked is that as long as you had a normal pear tree in your town, you could grow perfect pears even if they weren't your native fruit?


----------



## g u a v a

BellGreen said:


> Really? The way I thought it worked is that as long as you had a normal pear tree in your town, you could grow perfect pears even if they weren't your native fruit?



No :< Unfortunately there's no way to grow perfect fruit that isn't native to your town.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Do coelecanths show up at any time during a night that had rain/thunder/snow, or can they _only_ be caught while that weather is coming down? The wikis aren't clear on this.
I had a thunderstorm today but it was early in the afternoon and ended very soon.


----------



## Cou

Uhm, someone moved into my town today (in boxes atm) and someone's in my camp too, I wanna invite the one in my camp right now, will they be able to move in or not since someone just moved in? T^T


----------



## g u a v a

Cou said:


> Uhm, someone moved into my town today (in boxes atm) and someone's in my camp too, I wanna invite the one in my camp right now, will they be able to move in or not since someone just moved in? T^T



I think you could invite them to move in and it should work? Since it takes a couple days for them to move in iirc. Also, if you have any empty slot there's no harm in trying to get them to move in. :>


----------



## Cou

Mayor Leaf said:


> I think you could invite them to move in and it should work? Since it takes a couple days for them to move in iirc. Also, if you have any empty slot there's no harm in trying to get them to move in. :>


Thank you!! <3 yeah, i keep trying but they always say they can't leave their town atm etc. but one just moved in and i have one more slot available. i'll give it a try then c:


----------



## Ras

CrimzonLogic said:


> Do coelecanths show up at any time during a night that had rain/thunder/snow, or can they _only_ be caught while that weather is coming down? The wikis aren't clear on this.
> I had a thunderstorm today but it was early in the afternoon and ended very soon.



Only when the rain or snow is coming down.  And whatever the time requirement is, too.


----------



## Delphine

CrimzonLogic said:


> Do coelecanths show up at any time during a night that had rain/thunder/snow, or can they _only_ be caught while that weather is coming down? The wikis aren't clear on this.
> I had a thunderstorm today but it was early in the afternoon and ended very soon.



It must be raining/snowing after 4pm while you're fishing 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have a question myself!

If I change my 3DS' location and not language, will that also change the events in game?
For instance, if I say I'm from the USA, will I get the exclusive unorderables and events?


----------



## Pocket

I borrowed my partner's 3DS to play today and when I loaded the game the date was completely off (03/30/2018). O_O My town was full of weeds and I had bedhead, just as if I had time traveled. I have no idea why the date was off by so much. Is it because I was using a different game boy than I usually play AC on?

Thankfully I didn't lose any of my dreamies, but now I'm all paranoid about it happening again asdfghjkl.


----------



## Sholee

Delphine said:


> It must be raining/snowing after 4pm while you're fishing
> I have a question myself!
> 
> If I change my 3DS' location and not language, will that also change the events in game?
> For instance, if I say I'm from the USA, will I get the exclusive unorderables and events?



I don't think so, it goes by what region your game cartridge is I believe.



Pocket said:


> I borrowed my partner's 3DS to play today and when I loaded the game the date was completely off (03/30/2018). O_O My town was full of weeds and I had bedhead, just as if I had time traveled. I have no idea why the date was off by so much. Is it because I was using a different game boy than I usually play AC on?
> 
> Thankfully I didn't lose any villagers I care about, but now I'm all paranoid about it happening again asdfghjkl.



It's probably because your friend's DS date was 3/30/2018 in the settings.


----------



## Pocket

Sholee said:


> It's probably because your friend's DS date was 3/30/2018 in the settings.



The date on his 3DS was incorrect, but it wasn't set to the date that the game thought it was---it was actually set to some date in 2011. o: I went into the settings of both game boys and set them to the same (correct) date, now, but I'm still a bit paranoid about it happening again.


----------



## Pocket

Nevermind, I found my answer here!

_"One common problem where people unintentionally TT is when they have their 3DS clock set wrong (which can happen when the battery fully dies, it gets reset to far in the past), then the start up AC, and see the date is wrong. Then they fix it in AC, which creates a HUGE forward offset for the game."_


----------



## IndiaHawker

Sholee said:


> you can show them in baskets but if they're not your native fruit, theres no way you can plant other perfect fruits trees



Thanks for the help! Sad that I won't be able to plant other types, I wanted a little perfect orchard around my house and the perfect apples are so pretty *_* but at least that settles where my cedar orchard will look nice! Thanks again 

- - - Post Merge - - -

What's the most expensive you can put items up for sale for in retail? Is there a set price that villagers won't buy items above, or is the maximum a certain percentage of the original price/selling price (for example 2x)? I tried putting a few tops in there for huge amounts of money and my villagers always say it's too expensive, hah. Sorry, I hope that made sense!

Sorry I have so many questions, haven't had internet for a while so the animal crossing related questions have just kept building up!


----------



## g u a v a

IndiaHawker said:


> Thanks for the help! Sad that I won't be able to plant other types, I wanted a little perfect orchard around my house and the perfect apples are so pretty *_* but at least that settles where my cedar orchard will look nice! Thanks again
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What's the most expensive you can put items up for sale for in retail? Is there a set price that villagers won't buy items above, or is the maximum a certain percentage of the original price/selling price (for example 2x)? I tried putting a few tops in there for huge amounts of money and my villagers always say it's too expensive, hah. Sorry, I hope that made sense!
> 
> Sorry I have so many questions, haven't had internet for a while so the animal crossing related questions have just kept building up!



One of the highest I've seen is the superb coffee beans you sometimes get from working at the Roost, you can price them at around 8000 bells and have villagers buy them.


----------



## (ciel)

IndiaHawker said:


> Thanks for the help! Sad that I won't be able to plant other types, I wanted a little perfect orchard around my house and the perfect apples are so pretty *_* but at least that settles where my cedar orchard will look nice! Thanks again
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What's the most expensive you can put items up for sale for in retail? Is there a set price that villagers won't buy items above, or is the maximum a certain percentage of the original price/selling price (for example 2x)? I tried putting a few tops in there for huge amounts of money and my villagers always say it's too expensive, hah. Sorry, I hope that made sense!
> 
> Sorry I have so many questions, haven't had internet for a while so the animal crossing related questions have just kept building up!



You can put things up for 999,999 (which is how some people transfer large amounts of bells) But yeah the superb coffee beans is the highest I've seen villagers buy things for.


----------



## xiaonu

I have a villager I sold but the person can't pick her up for a few days. Will time traveling backwards help? She's not in boxes yet but will be in a few days. I don't want her to be in boxes and voided by mistake.


----------



## Ras

Traveling backwards will hurt!  It counts as a day forward and will make her move faster. You should play normally and if she still can't pick her up on the box day, you will need to keep setting the clock to stay on that day. As long as you don't make a mistake, you could keep her in boxes a year if you wanted to by not moving past that day.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I have a villager moving out tomorrow, bringing me back down to eight. Will a new villager set down a plot for a house the same day, or will it take a few days for the next #9 to come along? I want to reset with the new save file thing to make sure I get the next villager's house in a good spot.


----------



## (ciel)

Ras said:


> Traveling backwards will hurt!  It counts as a day forward and will make her move faster. You should play normally and if she still can't pick her up on the box day, you will need to keep setting the clock to stay on that day. As long as you don't make a mistake, you could keep her in boxes a year if you wanted to by not moving past that day.



You don't have to continually keep up with it, though. Like if you forget...say the villager is in boxes on the 24th. If it's the 24th, and then you just don't play at all and forget to keep the date on the 24th and it changes to the 25th, so long as you change the time back to the 24th without loading your town, the villager will still be in boxes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CrimzonLogic said:


> I have a villager moving out tomorrow, bringing me back down to eight. Will a new villager set down a plot for a house the same day, or will it take a few days for the next #9 to come along? I want to reset with the new save file thing to make sure I get the next villager's house in a good spot.



Plots can start appearing the day after the previous villager's house is gone, and the chance increases every day. So I'd start the day after the house is gone with a new character and look for a plot. If you don't see one, that doesn't necessarily mean you're safe. You still have the chance to get a plot if you don't save that character (so save it, load your mayor, and then delete it if you want). Continue day after day until you start with a new character and find a plot.


----------



## dolphins

If you send villagers furniture in the mail will they use them in their house?


----------



## FireNinja1

dolphins said:


> If you send villagers furniture in the mail will they use them in their house?



Maybe. It can happen, it may not though. It's all chance, so just keep trying I guess.


----------



## Beachland

I read that to unlock the Dream Suite, you have to talk to Isabelle while she's sleeping. Is there a certain time she does this or is it random? I know I have the other requirements done.


----------



## IndiaHawker

How do I unlock the theme challenge?


----------



## Aryxia

IndiaHawker said:


> How do I unlock the theme challenge?



Fully upgrade your home and pay off all your mortgages.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

View attachment 64311
In this picture, Greta has a lovely doll on her floor.
In my town, she does not have that doll or anything in that spot at all.
Now today, she asked me to get her a piece of furniture. I gave her the doll, and she was pleased with it!
I go to her again when she is in her home and the doll is nowhere to be found? I'm so confused ​


----------



## vodkasmizmar

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> View attachment 64311
> In this picture, Greta has a lovely doll on her floor.
> In my town, she does not have that doll or anything in that spot at all.
> Now today, she asked me to get her a piece of furniture. I gave her the doll, and she was pleased with it!
> I go to her again when she is in her home and the doll is nowhere to be found? I'm so confused ​



Villagers unfortunately won't always place what you give them, unless they specifically ask you to replace their X item with another of the same size. If the doll is reorderable, you can send her a few in the mail and hope she puts it down where it's supposed to be!


----------



## Ras

If it can be placed on a table, that's where they will always put it. She doesn't have a table (that I can see), so she'll keep it in storage until she does. I have had this problem with Erik and his garden gnome. The only way to get him to put a tabletop item on the floor is if he has something new on the floor (let's just say a blue gym tee) and he asks me to replace that specific blue gym tee. He has table space, so the garden gnome will always go on the table in any other scenario.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Okay...so I removed a whole bunch of my paths, if not all of it... yet I still don't get any walking leafs spawning at all. Is it because of how many flowers I have in my town or that I have the beautification ordinance?


----------



## Ras

Maybe flowers, but beautiful town definitely won't stop them from spawning. I do have tons of flowers and eventually got one. They are very, very rare. Just try to have a few trees without flowers around the bases. Oh, and I think you have to be alone with your gate closed.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Ras said:


> Maybe flowers, but beautiful town definitely won't stop them from spawning. I do have tons of flowers and eventually got one. They are very, very rare. Just try to have a few trees without flowers around the bases. Oh, and I think you have to be alone with your gate closed.



Hmm... flowers are everywhere... -_-... yeah, my gates are closed. I can find a whole bunch in my sisters town, but can never find any in mine...


----------



## Wildroses

The Nooks are having a half price sale tonight. Will Gracie also be half price?


----------



## Ras

No, her sales are only at the end of her season. She's in a sale period right now.


----------



## Delphine

Delphine said:


> If I change my 3DS' location and not language, will that also change the events in game?
> For instance, if I say I'm from the USA, will I get the exclusive unorderables and events?



Can someone else confirm this?


----------



## FireNinja1

Delphine said:


> Can someone else confirm this?


I did a few searches, but the only thing that came up was that Vivillons don't change patterns in the wild when you change it. I'll just call that close enough, and say that the answer is probably no. Your cartridge/digital game is tied to the region it was set to when you started your mayor file.


----------



## Delphine

FireNinja1 said:


> I did a few searches, but the only thing that came up was that Vivillons don't change patterns in the wild when you change it. I'll just call that close enough, and say that the answer is probably no. Your cartridge/digital game is tied to the region it was set to when you started your mayor file.



Boohoo. Since changing the 3DS' language also changes the IG language, thought it would work as well.
Oh, well. Too bad.
Thanks for the answers!


----------



## Delphine

Me, again.

Can you donate something to someone else's museum? I just caught a stringfish in my second town (yay) and would like to give it to the museum of my main town... I'm 99% sure the answer will be 'no' but oh well.


----------



## locker

i don't think so, just other residents of your town can donate to your museum


----------



## Feloreena

Does removing flowers off the ground (to make more ground space) have any effect on tarantula spawn rates? Need to catch one in the next week!


----------



## Delphine

locker said:


> i don't think so, just other residents of your town can donate to your museum



Huh, thought so. Thanks for you answer!


----------



## (ciel)

Feloreena said:


> Does removing flowers off the ground (to make more ground space) have any effect on tarantula spawn rates? Need to catch one in the next week!


From my experience (of never ever seeing a tarantula or scorpion while my town has been mostly covered) I'd say yes, since you have more open spaces for them to spawn, you have a higher chance of them spawning.
I could be wrong, though, but to me it doesn't make sense that you'd have the same chance with one open space as your whole town being open.


----------



## Bulbadragon

Can anyone give me tips on getting a tarantula to spawn? I have tons of open room in my town and I've seen scorpions, but I still haven't seen a tarantula. I need one in the next week before it's September.


----------



## FireNinja1

Bulbadragon said:


> Can anyone give me tips on getting a tarantula to spawn? I have tons of open room in my town and I've seen scorpions, but I still haven't seen a tarantula. I need one in the next week before it's September.


Start running in and out of buildings, scanning the town in between. This will allow for more opportunity for them to spawn. I also heard that it has a higher chance after 11pm, but this has most likely not been confirmed. Anyway, good luck, hope this helps!


----------



## Bulbadragon

FireNinja1 said:


> Start running in and out of buildings, scanning the town in between. This will allow for more opportunity for them to spawn. I also heard that it has a higher chance after 11pm, but this has most likely not been confirmed. Anyway, good luck, hope this helps!


Okay, I've been doing that. I'm just unlucky, I guess. Thanks!


----------



## g u a v a

Are the items for sale at the island gift shop the same for all of your save files?


----------



## Ettienne

Mayor Leaf said:


> Are the items for sale at the island gift shop the same for all of your save files?



Yes, the same goes with regular shop items.


----------



## Bulbadragon

Do tarantulas and scorpions spawn during the fireworks show?


----------



## Thishells

Hi guys . I have over 150 streetpass hits in my plaza some of them have houses in my showcase ( about 20 houses) why havent i got a badge of phiny for this ??


----------



## Saylor

Bulbadragon said:


> Do tarantulas and scorpions spawn during the fireworks show?


I think they do, I'm pretty sure I saw my first tarantula during the firework show.


----------



## CinnamonCrab

Does buying/selling items to and from villagers count towards the good Samaritan badge?


----------



## mogyay

Cucco said:


> Does buying/selling items to and from villagers count towards the good Samaritan badge?



when you hear the little jingle/chime sound for completing a villagers task that means it counts towards the goals needed to get the samaritan badge i believe, so no i don't think that counts towards anything unfortunately


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm working on the Streetpass badge, and so I was wondering what contributes to it:

Do I just need to streetpass anyone with ACNL and it'll count automatically, or do I need to go into the HHA and see that house construction has taken place, or what? o: 

I'm planning on ghosting outside of PAX Prime in a week, which means more streetpasses than I can keep up with. I want them to be put to good use~


----------



## Ras

You will need to go into the actual streetpass plaza to get more than 10 streetpasses outside of PAX (when you hit the maximum, you won't streetpass any more until you clear it out), but you don't need to do anything special within AC.  I have three 3DSes and I have the silver streetpass badge on all three.  I almost never go into the HHS and I don't think I've ever gone into the HHS with my one town.  I got the badges just the same.  I see the green light, open up the 3DS to play normally, and when I'm done playing, there will eventually be another green light.

Just to clarify, I don't go into the streetpass plaza myself.  Again, I don't think I've *ever* been in it with my one 3DS.  You only need to do that to keep getting streetpasses at PAX, since it will be unique people filling up your space.  I'm actually no expert on that, but I can just reiterate that I've gotten up to silver without doing anything but having my 3DSes in close proximity all the time.

(by my calculation, I should hit gold around Halloween)


----------



## mogyay

can villagers ping you to leave the same day as the fireworks night?


----------



## Ras

Yeah, Fauna pinged me this morning.  They most likely won't during the event.  If you want to time-travel, I would recommend before 6:30, because they were only talking about how exciting the fireworks were going to be (with no dialogue options to choose) after 6:30 last night.


----------



## mogyay

Ras said:


> Yeah, Fauna pinged me this morning.  They most likely won't during the event.  If you want to time-travel, I would recommend before 6:30, because they were only talking about how exciting the fireworks were going to be (with no dialogue options to choose) after 6:30 last night.



ok thank you so much  i tt'd to 6:30 and stitches only pinged to change his greeting so here's hoping i'm safe!


----------



## Sholee

to get a perfect town, do bushes count as flowers or trees?


----------



## Sharla Smith

I had a dream that I was playing NL... and I saw at least 2 plots at once.

Now, is that even possible?

@Sholee: Yes. fully grown Bamboo counts as well.
Unless you're asking flowers or trees specifically, in which case it doesn't matter in terms of a perfect town rating.


----------



## nard

Guinevere44 said:


> I had a dream that I was playing NL... and I saw at least 2 plots at once.
> 
> Now, is that even possible?




No, it's not possible to have two plots at once.


----------



## Sholee

Guinevere44 said:


> @Sholee: Yes. fully grown Bamboo counts as well.
> Unless you're asking flowers or trees specifically, in which case it doesn't matter in terms of a perfect town rating.



so bushes dont count towards perfect town ratings? only trees and flowers?


----------



## Xanarcah

Ras said:


> You will need to go into the actual streetpass plaza to get more than 10 streetpasses outside of PAX (when you hit the maximum, you won't streetpass any more until you clear it out), but you don't need to do anything special within AC.  I have three 3DSes and I have the silver streetpass badge on all three.  I almost never go into the HHS and I don't think I've ever gone into the HHS with my one town.  I got the badges just the same.  I see the green light, open up the 3DS to play normally, and when I'm done playing, there will eventually be another green light.
> 
> Just to clarify, I don't go into the streetpass plaza myself.  Again, I don't think I've *ever* been in it with my one 3DS.  You only need to do that to keep getting streetpasses at PAX, since it will be unique people filling up your space.  I'm actually no expert on that, but I can just reiterate that I've gotten up to silver without doing anything but having my 3DSes in close proximity all the time.
> 
> (by my calculation, I should hit gold around Halloween)



Ooh, excellent! Thanks for the detailed answer! 

I think I have the Silver Badge in my main town, hopefully I can change that soon~


----------



## mogyay

ok so this has got to be the 'noobiest' question of all time, i'm so embarrassed but for various reasons (i am a resetting goddess) i have never actually achieved the t&t emporium, however i got it today, yay (i'm putting my dark past behind me)

however, i'm kind of confused as to how it works, i know that the items work on a seasonal basis and i bought literally everything she had today but what about the other items? like, she didn't sell the gracie bed and a few other clothing items that i thought she would (it mentions them on a list i found), does that mean i've missed my chance to get them or will they come back in stock?

ack sorry i don't even know if that makes sense really


----------



## Pocket

Do you stop getting villagers in your campsite once you're at 8 residents in your town? o: 
I'm at 8 villagers right now and I haven't gotten anyone in my campsite in a while, so I wasn't sure if it was that or just luck.​​


----------



## mogyay

Pocket said:


> Do you stop getting villagers in your campsite once you're at 8 residents in your town? o:
> I'm at 8 villagers right now and I haven't gotten anyone in my campsite in a while, so I wasn't sure if it was that or just luck.​​



no having 8 residents (or 10) doesn't matter, it's just luck, i've been literally weeks without a camper ;_; just hold tight, they'll come!


----------



## g u a v a

Pocket said:


> Do you stop getting villagers in your campsite once you're at 8 residents in your town? o:
> I'm at 8 villagers right now and I haven't gotten anyone in my campsite in a while, so I wasn't sure if it was that or just luck.​​



I think it's just luck. I haven't had a villager in my campsite for nearly two weeks now and I've had 9 villagers.


----------



## molas

mogyay said:


> ok so this has got to be the 'noobiest' question of all time, i'm so embarrassed but for various reasons (i am a resetting goddess) i have never actually achieved the t&t emporium, however i got it today, yay (i'm putting my dark past behind me)
> 
> however, i'm kind of confused as to how it works, i know that the items work on a seasonal basis and i bought literally everything she had today but what about the other items? like, she didn't sell the gracie bed and a few other clothing items that i thought she would (it mentions them on a list i found), does that mean i've missed my chance to get them or will they come back in stock?
> 
> ack sorry i don't even know if that makes sense really



If you're on the current date/in the general area of, you probs know this but she's having her end of season sale right now so it's kinda iffy? You might see them, you might not. You might have to trade for them or wait til next summer if you can't find them before season's end and if you aren't willing to TT to try and get them.


----------



## mogyay

molas said:


> If you're on the current date/in the general area of, you probs know this but she's having her end of season sale right now so it's kinda iffy? You might see them, you might not. You might have to trade for them or wait til next summer if you can't find them before season's end and if you aren't willing to TT to try and get them.



ahhhhh i see, i didn't actually know that! thanks! so are you saying if i tt back to the start of summer then the items will become available to me? also say i buy everything on the first day of summer is that all the items gone for a whole season? like, they won't restock or anything? 

thanks for your help


----------



## Ettienne

mogyay said:


> ahhhhh i see, i didn't actually know that! thanks! so are you saying if i tt back to the start of summer then the items will become available to me? also say i buy everything on the first day of summer is that all the items gone for a whole season? like, they won't restock or anything?
> 
> thanks for your help



Just like the Nooklings store, she only has a few spots for items so her stock changes every day. Tomorrow she will have different items than what are available today, at least most of the items change (within the season). If you do any TT-ing, I would stay during the end of season sales for the better prices. (You'll notice SOLD signs in places you haven't bought an item yet during sales; this is just to make it appear the villagers have been buying during her sales, too. Those'll change around during the days with sales same as the items.)


----------



## Ras

Her stock rotates every day. You can't get the full set in one day. But, it lasts months so you'll get plenty of chances. It's even more limited with the sale, and once that's over, you won't see that set for a year.


----------



## molas

mogyay said:


> ahhhhh i see, i didn't actually know that! thanks! so are you saying if i tt back to the start of summer then the items will become available to me? also say i buy everything on the first day of summer is that all the items gone for a whole season? like, they won't restock or anything?
> 
> thanks for your help



You can actually TT back to any date prior to August 15, as that's when the summer sale days begin. And no, once you buy an item, it won't be out of stock for the rest of the season.


----------



## mogyay

ahhhh thanks for your help everyone! i understand now! for some reason i had it in my head that those were all the items she had for the season but i get it! c: <3

edit: ok last question but should i only basically buy her stuff during the sale period? what's the point in buying it full price then? just that i would get it at the start of the season rather than the end??


----------



## molas

I guess that it's not a guarantee that all the stuff'd show up during the sale period?

Question of my own: Does anyone know where there's a qr code that matches the square grass? Only saw circle and triangle when I tried googling.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

mogyay said:


> ahhhh thanks for your help everyone! i understand now! for some reason i had it in my head that those were all the items she had for the season but i get it! c: <3
> 
> edit: ok last question but should i only basically buy her stuff during the sale period? what's the point in buying it full price then? just that i would get it at the start of the season rather than the end??



During her sale period, her shop will contain card items and empty "bought out" spaces (no one really buys them, she just doesn't have anything for sale in certain spots) You run the risk of not being able to buy an entire set if you wait until the sale period.


----------



## FireNinja1

molas said:


> I guess that it's not a guarantee that all the stuff'd show up during the sale period?
> 
> Question of my own: Does anyone know where there's a qr code that matches the square grass? Only saw circle and triangle when I tried googling.



I'd just google the square grass pattern and throw it into a converter.


----------



## IndiaHawker

How exactly does fertilizer work, is it guaranteed to produce a flower? Because I'm sure sometimes I've used it and it's done nothing. And can more than one work in the same day?

Also is anyone else's grass pattern different in their town to main street? Im guessing its normal but i don't think I've had that before, at least not that I've noticed!

Also fun bit of trivia - I just noticed that when you're standing in main street and look at the steps leading into town, there's nothing but grass on either side of them, but when you go back into town and look at them from over the train tracks, the sides are surrounded by cliffs


----------



## molas

FireNinja1 - Dang, hoped I wouldn't have to do that. I hope they'll be close enough in shape for me to work with well.



IndiaHawker said:


> How exactly does fertilizer work, is it guaranteed to produce a flower? Because I'm sure sometimes I've used it and it's done nothing. And can more than one work in the same day?
> 
> Also is anyone else's grass pattern different in their town to main street? Im guessing its normal but i don't think I've had that before, at least not that I've noticed!
> 
> Also fun bit of trivia - I just noticed that when you're standing in main street and look at the steps leading into town, there's nothing but grass on either side of them, but when you go back into town and look at them from over the train tracks, the sides are surrounded by cliffs



With flowers, are you watering them before or after you use the fertilizer? I've always watered after and had better results, but lately I've only been watering anyways and getting 4-5 hybrids a day. Fertilizer also helps with normal native fruit trees growing perfect fruit apparently.

And yeah, my main street has triangle and my town proper has square grass!


----------



## lambenthyme

is it possible to pick up a villager from another town when a villager of your own is in boxes? i'm in a huge hurry and i want to make the trading process quicker so that after i return from talking to the villager who i want to move in, i can also get the person i'm trading with to talk to the villager they want from me.. :C also i have nine villagers


----------



## molas

lambenthyme said:


> is it possible to pick up a villager from another town when a villager of your own is in boxes? i'm in a huge hurry and i want to make the trading process quicker so that after i return from talking to the villager who i want to move in, i can also get the person i'm trading with to talk to the villager they want from me.. :C also i have nine villagers



Nine including the one in boxes? Then yep, you should be able to!


----------



## lambenthyme

molas said:


> Nine including the one in boxes? Then yep, you should be able to!



okay! i just wanted to make sure before actually trying it out! thanks!


----------



## D.L. Yomegami

Question about campsite resetting: If you've already loaded up an existing character for a certain day, and then you time-travel forwards a day, does this enable you to continue campsite resetting, or is the town "locked" for the day due to aforementioned loading of an existing character?

Additionally, can you still campsite reset if you time travel forwards a day, load an existing character up and save, then change the time back to what it was?


----------



## molas

D.L. Yomegami said:


> Question about campsite resetting: If you've already loaded up an existing character for a certain day, and then you time-travel forwards a day, does this enable you to continue campsite resetting, or is the town "locked" for the day due to aforementioned loading of an existing character?
> 
> Additionally, can you still campsite reset if you time travel forwards a day, load an existing character up and save, then change the time back to what it was?



If you tt'd forward a day, as long as you didn't load up an existing character past 6am (so you either changed the time via the 3DS clock or set the time to 5:58/5:59am and waited for the turnover) you are free to reset for that day. Unless I am confused about what you are saying?

As long as you've loaded up an existing character on the new day, then yes, you can go back a day via the 3DS clock and campsite reset.

Days aren't locked from campsite resetting so long as you save on another day. For example, I did not leave september at all to do some of my later my campsite resetting.


----------



## IndiaHawker

I know approval rating can't go down once it reaches 100%, but can it go down before? Like if I'm on 60%, can it drop to 50%? Thanks!

Ahh, didn't realise that you have to water the flowers as well! I normally don't bother watering them because I have the beautiful ordinance, thanks!


----------



## Hypno KK

IndiaHawker said:


> Ahh, didn't realise that you have to water the flowers as well! I normally don't bother watering them because I have the beautiful ordinance, thanks!



You don't have to water flowers when you have beautiful town and you can get hybrids without doing that, it's just that watering them seems to increase your chances of getting hybrids.


----------



## ribbyn

Is there a difference between TT with the 3DS system or just changing the time with Isabelle in the game itself? I'm thinking of starting to TT just for like a day forward into the next morning when it's late at night and I have nothing else to do for the day.


----------



## Ras

In that situation, no. Using Isabelle is fine. You just can't use her if you want to jump ahead a few days and start as a new character. I got in the habit of doing what you're doing--getting a jump on the new day.  The only consequence is you will have a rep among your villagers of being a time-traveler.


----------



## ribbyn

Ah I see. Thank you very much!


----------



## Story

How long does it take for an item that was ordered from the catalog to be delivered?


----------



## Ras

If you order it before 5pm, it'll be there at 5pm. If you order it after 5pm, it'll be there as soon as the next day starts at 6am.


----------



## Xanarcah

Story said:


> How long does it take for an item that was ordered from the catalog to be delivered?



Mail is delivered at 5PM and 6AM. Items ordered will arrive at whichever of these times comes next ingame. 

If you TT, you can order a lot of things and TT back and forth past 5PM repeatedly to have them all come in.


----------



## Story

Ooohh!
That explains a lot!
Thanks you two.


----------



## g u a v a

Xanarcah said:


> Mail is delivered at 5PM and 6AM. Items ordered will arrive at whichever of these times comes next ingame.
> 
> If you TT, you can order a lot of things and TT back and forth past 5PM repeatedly to have them all come in.



Hmm, I could've sworn mail was delivered at 9AM? ;A;


----------



## Ras

Yeah, the official mail times are 9am and 5pm, but stuff comes in immediately at 6am if you log in then.  I sometimes go in early to see my three normal girls (and wake them up, evil laugh), and I often have mail.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ras said:


> Yeah, the official mail times are 9am and 5pm, but stuff comes in immediately at 6am if you log in then.  I sometimes go in early to see my three normal girls (and wake them up, evil laugh), and I often have mail.



This, basically. 

I do a lot of 6AM playing and always find my mail delivered when I log in.


----------



## g u a v a

Ras said:


> Yeah, the official mail times are 9am and 5pm, but stuff comes in immediately at 6am if you log in then.  I sometimes go in early to see my three normal girls (and wake them up, evil laugh), and I often have mail.



Oooh thanks! Also, is HHA mail delivered on the day you order or the next day? Because I ordered a bunch of stuff from the HHA and kept jumping to 5PM and nothing arrived.


----------



## FireNinja1

Mayor Leaf said:


> Oooh thanks! Also, is HHA mail delivered on the day you order or the next day? Because I ordered a bunch of stuff from the HHA and kept jumping to 5PM and nothing arrived.



That's only at 6 AM IIRC. It's not a glitch either I don't think.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hey I have some noob questions about villager trading!

On the threads in Villager Trading Plaza people talk about having villagers in boxes. What does that mean? how do i see my box of villagers

also what does lurking mean


----------



## Feloreena

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey I have some noob questions about villager trading!
> 
> On the threads in Villager Trading Plaza people talk about having villagers in boxes. What does that mean? how do i see my box of villagers
> 
> also what does lurking mean



When villagers are 'in boxes' it means that they are moving out, so they've packed all their things into boxes and can therefore be adopted by other people. It's the day before the house plot disappears from your town.

Lurking means to watch a thread for an update or post. For example, people lurk on Villager Trading Plaza cycling threads often so they can catch a villager they want before someone else adopts them or the villager gets voided.

Hope this clears things up.


----------



## g u a v a

Do villagers that you invite to move in from another town move in the very next day?


----------



## Feloreena

Mayor Leaf said:


> Do villagers that you invite to move in from another town move in the very next day?



In my experience they have always plotted their house the next day. Some other players have said it took a bit longer for them, but I think that may be because they TTed. I can't really comment on that as it has always been the next day for me.


----------



## g u a v a

Feloreena said:


> In my experience they have always plotted their house the next day. Some other players have said it took a bit longer for them, but I think that may be because they TTed. I can't really comment on that as it has always been the next day for me.



So if I wanted to make sure a villager I invited yesterday didn't ruin my paths or anything, I should start today on a new save file, right?


----------



## Feloreena

Mayor Leaf said:


> So if I wanted to make sure a villager I invited yesterday didn't ruin my paths or anything, I should start today on a new save file, right?



Yep, that's correct. Good luck with plot resetting, hope it doesn't take you too long!


----------



## g u a v a

Feloreena said:


> Yep, that's correct. Good luck with plot resetting, hope it doesn't take you too long!



Thank you! I have all my pwps set up so it really shouldn't appear anywhere inconvenient.

Also, just a quick refresher since I've never actually plot reset, but essentially what you do is
1. boot up the game in a new save
2. look for a plot
3. reset if the house is somewhere undesired
4. repeat 1-2 until its where you want it
5. complete tutorial and save?


----------



## Feloreena

Mayor Leaf said:


> Thank you! I have all my pwps set up so it really shouldn't appear anywhere inconvenient.
> 
> Also, just a quick refresher since I've never actually plot reset, but essentially what you do is
> 1. boot up the game in a new save
> 2. look for a plot
> 3. reset if the house is somewhere undesired
> 4. repeat 1-2 until its where you want it
> 5. complete tutorial and save?



Yes that's right. My reply was slow though so I am guessing you got the hang of it already. 

Edit: Oh, and you can also delete the new character's house afterwards since you'll need to place the tent to be able to save.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

This keeps confusing me, is the kimbap plate out and where was it released?


----------



## FireNinja1

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> This keeps confusing me, is the kimbap plate out and where was it released?



If I remember correctly it was never released. Someone would have made a thread hyping it up if it actually was.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hey I used this guide here to get Mira to move out:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82107-Guide-Fool-Proof-Guide-to-Moving-Villagers-OUT

I managed to get Mira to pack, and at that time someone came to my town to invite her over to theirs

But now Mira's house is still in my town and her house says "Moved out" and i can't go in!

Is this normal? Will her house disappear tomorrow or will it just stay there??!!

I really need her house gone so that I can build a PWP


----------



## xkassidy

wait wait wait I have a really silly question, if ONE single person visits your town 100 times that counts for the badge?? I thought it had to be from 100 different people?


----------



## FriendlyVillager

xkassidy said:


> wait wait wait I have a really silly question, if ONE single person visits your town 100 times that counts for the badge?? I thought it had to be from 100 different people?



One person visiting your town 100 times counts, and you will get the badge. I know because I have two 3ds and two copies of the game, and I visited myself back and forth using my two games, and now I have train station PWP in both games!


----------



## Feloreena

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey I used this guide here to get Mira to move out:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82107-Guide-Fool-Proof-Guide-to-Moving-Villagers-OUT
> 
> I managed to get Mira to pack, and at that time someone came to my town to invite her over to theirs
> 
> But now Mira's house is still in my town and her house says "Moved out" and i can't go in!
> 
> Is this normal? Will her house disappear tomorrow or will it just stay there??!!
> 
> I really need her house gone so that I can build a PWP



This is normal. The house will disappear tomorrow.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hey something really weird and annoying just happened to me.

I talked to Whitney, and she said that Flip was thinking of moving, and this made me happy cuz i hate flip and his house location.

So i walked up to Flip, got the ping, and told him he should go away

BUT! he said something about how we're not friends and he changed his mind about moving!?!?!? why is this happening and how do i get Flip to go away??


----------



## Sholee

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey something really weird and annoying just happened to me.
> 
> I talked to Whitney, and she said that Flip was thinking of moving, and this made me happy cuz i hate flip and his house location.
> 
> So i walked up to Flip, got the ping, and told him he should go away
> 
> BUT! he said something about how we're not friends and he changed his mind about moving!?!?!? why is this happening and how do i get Flip to go away??



quit w/o saving 
he'll ping you again


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Sholee said:


> quit w/o saving
> he'll ping you again



OMG thank you so much it worked!!! Now that stupid monkey can leave and i can finally build my PWP!!

I also got the reset centre PWP


----------



## Campy

FriendlyVillager said:


> OMG thank you so much it worked!!! Now that stupid monkey can leave and i can finally build my PWP!!
> 
> I also got the reset centre PWP


Also, for future reference, when you find out via rumours that a villager is moving you can just not talk to that villager and they'll still move. This way you won't have to deal with the possible "pfft, we need to become better friends so I'm staying!" situation.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hi quick question.... So Flip is moving out in 5 days. During this time, can other villagers plan to move out?


----------



## g u a v a

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hi quick question.... So Flip is moving out in 5 days. During this time, can other villagers plan to move out?



I believe you can only have one villager moving out at a time. I'm like 99% sure about this so if someone else could confirm :>


----------



## Reese

Mayor Leaf said:


> I believe you can only have one villager moving out at a time. I'm like 99% sure about this so if someone else could confirm :>


This is correct


----------



## Campy

Mayor Leaf said:


> I believe you can only have one villager moving out at a time. I'm like 99% sure about this so if someone else could confirm :>


Yep, this is correct.  If someone's going to move, no other villagers will think about moving until that villager is gone.

Edit: Ah, Reese beat me to it!


----------



## vodkasmizmar

What is doesn't count towards the 30 PWP limit?

(Dream Suite, Club LOL, Katrina, Brewsters, Police, Campsite?)


----------



## (ciel)

vodkasmizmar said:


> What is doesn't count towards the 30 PWP limit?
> 
> (Dream Suite, Club LOL, Katrina, Brewsters, Police, Campsite?)



As far as I'm aware, anything permanent does not count, so yeah everything you said.
Also probably the station and town hall renovations.


----------



## Sholee

Are badges shared btwn all the characters? Or can each character get a weeding badge


----------



## (ciel)

Sholee said:


> Are badges shared btwn all the characters? Or can each character get a weeding badge



Each character should get their own badges.


----------



## FireNinja1

(ciel) said:


> Each character should get their own badges.



Each character gets a separate TPC, therefore the badges must be re-earned on all files.


----------



## Sholee

FireNinja1 said:


> Each character gets a separate TPC, therefore the badges must be re-earned on all files.



crap.... i really should have used my mayor to collect money for trades. My moneyy badgee


----------



## FriendlyVillager

If i pick up an item in a friend's town, and then drop the item right away, will it still be added to my catalog?


----------



## moonchu

FriendlyVillager said:


> If i pick up an item in a friend's town, and then drop the item right away, will it still be added to my catalog?



yup.

* unless resetti shows up, obviously.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

If I go to my friend's town, will I be able to also go to her tropical island? My friend's island is set up for beetle hunting, and I don't want to chop down the trees and flowers in my island so i want to go to hers


----------



## Campy

FriendlyVillager said:


> If I go to my friend's town, will I be able to also go to her tropical island? My friend's island is set up for beetle hunting, and I don't want to chop down the trees and flowers in my island so i want to go to hers


You can go to her island, but you'd have to go together. So you can't be like "hey I'm gonna go to your island to catch some beetles, see you later!".


----------



## Delphine

Is there a schedule for Jacobb's Ladders? I mean, once you have the perfect town status, do they spawn every week or so?


----------



## xkassidy

Besides all of the sharks, is there any fish that has the fin sticking out of the water?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell

Delphine said:


> Is there a schedule for Jacobb's Ladders? I mean, once you have the perfect town status, do they spawn every week or so?



They spawn randomly along with other daily flowers, I believe ​


----------



## Campy

Delphine said:


> Is there a schedule for Jacobb's Ladders? I mean, once you have the perfect town status, do they spawn every week or so?


As far as I know, it's completely random. I believe I once got one two days in a row, but sometimes it's been a month or even longer before a new one spawned.



xkassidy said:


> Besides all of the sharks, is there any fish that has the fin sticking out of the water?


I believe the Ocean Sunfish is the only non-shark with a fin.


----------



## Ettienne

Delphine said:


> Is there a schedule for Jacobb's Ladders? I mean, once you have the perfect town status, do they spawn every week or so?



Random, but they only spawn along cliff edges, so make sure you have space for them to do so!


----------



## FriendlyVillager

I'm trying to plot reset so that Ruby can move in next to my house, but she just won't put her plot down there!! I know for sure ther's more than enough room and no rocks or pwps, etc. Are there specific places in town where villagers won't move onto?

BTW can I skip the Rover sequence? I tried telling him to go away when he asks to sit down but he sits down anyways!! Bad kitty!


----------



## Delphine

Thanks for your answers everyone, I just got tons in two weeks in my second town so I guess it's just luck!


----------



## (ciel)

FriendlyVillager said:


> I'm trying to plot reset so that Ruby can move in next to my house, but she just won't put her plot down there!! I know for sure ther's more than enough room and no rocks or pwps, etc. Are there specific places in town where villagers won't move onto?
> 
> BTW can I skip the Rover sequence? I tried telling him to go away when he asks to sit down but he sits down anyways!! Bad kitty!



As far as I'm aware, it's just luck. I do notice that there are places villagers are more likely to go, though, but it depends on the villager. If you want her in that exact spot, you can probably get her there eventually, but it will take some time.

And unfortunately there is not way to skip Rover.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

I have Dotty in my town, and I want to keep her, but her house is in an inconvenient spot so I want to move it. Can I move her house by transfering her to a friend's town, and then transfering her back to my town? I'm worried that she'll remember she used to live in my town, and not move back


----------



## ribbyn

I know that you can put a pattern on a face cutout sign and normal sign and immediately delete the pattern from your person but the sign will still have the pattern itself - does that also work for the town flag?


----------



## FireNinja1

ribbyn said:


> I know that you can put a pattern on a face cutout sign and normal sign and immediately delete the pattern from your person but the sign will still have the pattern itself - does that also work for the town flag?



I do believe that that will also work with the town flag. I'm not certain though because I haven't done that myself.


----------



## g u a v a

ribbyn said:


> I know that you can put a pattern on a face cutout sign and normal sign and immediately delete the pattern from your person but the sign will still have the pattern itself - does that also work for the town flag?



Yep! It stays even if you delete the pattern. Same goes for the museum exhibit signs outside the exhibit rooms.


----------



## ribbyn

Thank you both very much!


----------



## Feloreena

FriendlyVillager said:


> I have Dotty in my town, and I want to keep her, but her house is in an inconvenient spot so I want to move it. Can I move her house by transfering her to a friend's town, and then transfering her back to my town? I'm worried that she'll remember she used to live in my town, and not move back



If you move Dotty out you will need to move out 16 other villagers before she would be allowed to move back in. It's quite a hassle to do just to move her house.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I had a villager get adopted by a user today. In the same day, I went to go pick up a villager someone was giving away. Does the moving of my villager delay the move of the villager I invited?

I've made 2 new characters on the day after, but there is no house plot and I am sure that everything went well when I invited.


----------



## FireNinja1

Lurrdoc said:


> I had a villager get adopted by a user today. In the same day, I went to go pick up a villager someone was giving away. Does the moving of my villager delay the move of the villager I invited?
> 
> I've made 2 new characters on the day after, but there is no house plot and I am sure that everything went well when I invited.


It should not. Give it another day or something.


----------



## g u a v a

So, if I want to TT all the way back until April all in one go (since it only counts as a day) how would I go about jumping back to present time without losing any villagers? Also, I'd prefer to TT back as fast as possible as TT'ing several months day-by-day sounds excruciating.


----------



## Reese

Mayor Leaf said:


> So, if I want to TT all the way back until April all in one go (since it only counts as a day) how would I go about jumping back to present time without losing any villagers? Also, I'd prefer to TT back as fast as possible as TT'ing several months day-by-day sounds excruciating.


Wait for someone to ping you about moving and tell them to stay, then you can jump as far ahead as you want without anyone moving out.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Do trees only bear fruit once? If not, how long do i have to wait before the tree will have fruit again?


----------



## FireNinja1

FriendlyVillager said:


> Do trees only bear fruit once? If not, how long do i have to wait before the tree will have fruit again?



No. The only exception to this is the money tree, but bells technically don't count as fruit. If I remember correctly (I don't shake my own trees because I like them that way lol) they will regenerate/respawn 3 days from the time you shake them.


----------



## Beachland

FireNinja1 said:


> No. The only exception to this is the money tree, but bells technically don't count as fruit. If I remember correctly (I don't shake my own trees because I like them that way lol) they will regenerate/respawn 3 days from the time you shake them.



What about the perfect fruit trees? I think I read that they will grow fruit again after you shake them, but it won't be perfect, and I've yet to test this.


----------



## FireNinja1

Beachland said:


> What about the perfect fruit trees? I think I read that they will grow fruit again after you shake them, but it won't be perfect, and I've yet to test this.



That's total BS. A perfect fruit tree with fruit on it will always drop perfect fruit, or the rotten whatever and then die. I have shaken perfect fruit trees before.


----------



## Ras

Yeh, the only difference between a fruit tree and a perfect fruit tree is that the perfect fruit tree will *eventually* die.  You still get several shakes.  On the last shake, you'll get two perfects and one rotten fruit and a rather shocking shower of dead leaves.  Plant one of the perfects after cutting down the stump and you'll have another perfect tree in three days.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

So I have to shake the empty fruit-less tree in order for it to make fruit 3 days later? There's a bunch of trees in my town that I never shake, and they never have fruit on them


----------



## FireNinja1

FriendlyVillager said:


> So I have to shake the empty fruit-less tree in order for it to make fruit 3 days later? There's a bunch of trees in my town that I never shake, and they never have fruit on them



Well...not all trees will bear fruit. Some are just from saplings, so it won't ever bear fruit if that's the case.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

FireNinja1 said:


> If I remember correctly it was never released. Someone would have made a thread hyping it up if it actually was.


I see, I just wonder why I see so many listings for it for sale. :/


----------



## CrimzonLogic

This is probably not important, but I'm curious: Why does my character always yawn when I start up the game? 
This one is just plain annoying: Why the heck does she trip all the time? I tripped about five times in fifteen minutes earlier.


----------



## Ras

Yawning usually only happens after you haven't played in a while.  I never see it unless I TT a good distance, and I yawn and have bedhead.

Tripping is because of bad luck.  You need to find out your lucky item of the day by talking to Katrina the fortune-teller or by using a lovely phone.  You can get a lovely phone from Redd during a fireworks festival.  Tomorrow is the last chance.  You get it with the flash ticket.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Ras said:


> Yawning usually only happens after you haven't played in a while.  I never see it unless I TT a good distance, and I yawn and have bedhead.
> 
> Tripping is because of bad luck.  You need to find out your lucky item of the day by talking to Katrina the fortune-teller or by using a lovely phone.  You can get a lovely phone from Redd during a fireworks festival.  Tomorrow is the last chance.  You get it with the flash ticket.



That's really weird, then, because I play every single day. I don't time travel, except a few hours back once in a while if a shop closed before I could check it.

Bad luck is...Annoying. My lucky item is always clothes that I don't want to wear.


----------



## moonchu

it may be them sweating (pulling at the collar of their shirt/fanning themselves/sweat)  if you're wearing clothes that aren't appropriate for the weather.


----------



## g u a v a

captain_katie said:


> it may be them sweating (pulling at the collar of their shirt/fanning themselves/sweat)  if you're wearing clothes that aren't appropriate for the weather.



!! I always wondered what that was! Thank you!~


----------



## AJRcrossing

If a villager moves away and someone else has that exact same villager (and he or she is moving out) and you want it back, and you go to that players town and he or she decides to move back in, will the villager remember you?


----------



## FireNinja1

AJRcrossing said:


> If a villager moves away and someone else has that exact same villager (and he or she is moving out) and you want it back, and you go to that players town and he or she decides to move back in, will the villager remember you?


Yes, that villager will remember you. Any other circumstance, however, and the answer is nothing more than a simple no.


----------



## Ras

If you buried a time capsule long ago and then covered the general area with patterns, flowers, or clovers, would the game just delete the capsule and not mention it again?


----------



## Feloreena

Ras said:


> If you buried a time capsule long ago and then covered the general area with patterns, flowers, or clovers, would the game just delete the capsule and not mention it again?



No, it will get moved to the nearest open spot. It's happened to me many times and they have always shown up eventually, just in a slightly different spot.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hey i have a serious problem with my Club LOL. It's Friday 12:17pm, and when i try to see DrShrunk for the lesson, the club door says it's closed and DJKK is performing at 8pm?

What is going on? He only performs on Saturday, but it's friday.

EDIT: found the problem, my gates were open


----------



## Ras

Feloreena said:


> No, it will get moved to the nearest open spot. It's happened to me many times and they have always shown up eventually, just in a slightly different spot.



Is there a distance limit, because the only open space is pretty far away?


----------



## Sholee

Black rose x black roses = black roses right?


----------



## LambdaDelta

yes

the only breedable 2 of same color flower combination that can't produce more of its color is gold roses, which gives yellow roses instead


----------



## Ras

When it's said that the salmon and king salmon are in the ocean near the river mouth, does that just mean the pool into which the waterfall empties, or is it the ocean outside of that?


----------



## Feloreena

Ras said:


> Is there a distance limit, because the only open space is pretty far away?



Not too sure about that - mine have moved probably around 3 or 4 spaces maximum as I don't cover my town completely with a pattern and there are always gaps here and there. I hope that someone else can answer it for you.


----------



## Reese

Ras said:


> When it's said that the salmon and king salmon are in the ocean near the river mouth, does that just mean the pool into which the waterfall empties, or is it the ocean outside of that?


The first one. I caught my first salmon just now and it was actually _under_ the waterfall (just saw its tail sticking out) but I don't know if that's always the case. I stood at the top, casted down into the waterfall and listened for the 'bloop'.


----------



## Glaceon2000

Long story short, I want to TT from February 1 to September 1. I've heard that once you say no to a villager moving no one will move out once you TT. Is this true? Also, how should I go about getting a villager to ping me to move (so I can say no)? I've never TTed before and I really don't want to mess up my town, but I want to be in Fall like everyone else.


----------



## g u a v a

Glaceon2000 said:


> Long story short, I want to TT from February 1 to September 1. I've heard that once you say no to a villager moving no one will move out once you TT. Is this true? Also, how should I go about getting a villager to ping me to move (so I can say no)? I've never TTed before and I really don't want to mess up my town, but I want to be in Fall like everyone else.



Apparently that's true. And the only way to get a ping for someone to move is to keep TT'ing one day at a time and making sure you talk to every villager. Once you say no just jump all the way until September

~~

Is 99,999 the bell limit to the amount you can receive each month via interest?


----------



## Ettienne

Mayor Leaf said:


> Is 99,999 the bell limit to the amount you can receive each month via interest?



Yes, that is the max.


----------



## AJRcrossing

FireNinja1 said:


> Yes, that villager will remember you. Any other circumstance, however, and the answer is nothing more than a simple no.



Thank you! That was just a question I had about the game.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hi today Mira was thinking about moving out but I stopped her.

Is it possible that another villager is also thinking about moving out today?

Also can a villager think about moving out tomorrow?


----------



## Punchyleaf

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hi today Mira was thinking about moving out but I stopped her.
> 
> Is it possible that another villager is also thinking about moving out today?
> 
> Also can a villager think about moving out tomorrow?



Tomorrow is possible, but not today since you told Mira to stay


----------



## Ras

Reese said:


> The first one. I caught my first salmon just now and it was actually _under_ the waterfall (just saw its tail sticking out) but I don't know if that's always the case. I stood at the top, casted down into the waterfall and listened for the 'bloop'.



Tonks (which is cranky pronunciation of thanks)!  It's like catching a char, then. I'm off to catch the two salmon and a red dragonfly and my museum is done!


----------



## FriendlyVillager

OK thanks. I find it really hard to enjoy this game because everyday i'm worried one of my villagers will move out


----------



## LambdaDelta

FriendlyVillager said:


> Is it possible that another villager is also thinking about moving out today?



all villagers will begin thinking about moving out today until you stop every one in the required order

mess up though and one will leave


----------



## FriendlyVillager

LambdaDelta said:


> all villagers will begin thinking about moving out today until you stop every one in the required order
> 
> mess up though and one will leave



?? well another user said above that that's not possible so yeah

and what order are you talking about? you can't determine what order villagers will leave in so i don't know what you mean by "stop every one in the required order"


----------



## Reese

FriendlyVillager said:


> ?? well another user said above that that's not possible so yeah
> 
> and what order are you talking about? you can't determine what order villagers will leave in so i don't know what you mean by "stop every one in the required order"


They were joking  what Loviechu said is correct.


----------



## LambdaDelta

FriendlyVillager said:


> ?? well another user said above that that's not possible so yeah
> 
> and what order are you talking about? you can't determine what order villagers will leave in so i don't know what you mean by "stop every one in the required order"



the order is random every time

only the game knows the order

its the player's job to figure it out


----------



## FireNinja1

So I realized just now that I had items in plaza on Labor Day and my L&F is full...

I recovered one item. What happens to the rest?


----------



## LambdaDelta

they should show up once slots are freed


----------



## FireNinja1

LambdaDelta said:


> they should show up once slots are freed


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Amalthea

*sigh* Well... I've been a bad mayor. I was busy for the past week or so and when I hopped on today, I found Fauna in boxes. ): I was afraid one of my deer would move out, but I told myself not to worry too much... I know this is a stretch, but is there anything I can do to prevent her from moving? Or is too late now?


----------



## Sholee

does TT backwards affect your screenshots you take with the DS? cause i could have swore I had tons more pictures especially when I first became mayor.


----------



## OmgACNL

hii  I planted a money tree in my town using 99k and money has grown yay!  basically I have 2 quezzie-pies for you ^ω^  :
1. How much money will each bag contain? Is it 30k or 90k?
2. Once I shake the tree to get the money, will it grow back? If so, does it only grow back once or a few times or for forever? 
Thank youu <3


----------



## Ettienne

OmgACNL said:


> hii  I planted a money tree in my town using 99k and money has grown yay!  basically I have 2 quezzie-pies for you ^ω^  :
> 1. How much money will each bag contain? Is it 30k or 90k?
> 2. Once I shake the tree to get the money, will it grow back? If so, does it only grow back once or a few times or for forever?
> Thank youu <3



1. It will have the amount of bells you planted per bag OR bags of 30k, whichever is lower. So for your 99k tree, it will be bags of 30k.
2. No, after a single harvest it will be a regular old tree.


----------



## FireNinja1

Faery said:


> *sigh* Well... I've been a bad mayor. I was busy for the past week or so and when I hopped on today, I found Fauna in boxes. ): I was afraid one of my deer would move out, but I told myself not to worry too much... I know this is a stretch, but is there anything I can do to prevent her from moving? Or is too late now?


Sorry to bring bad news to you, but I'm afraid that nothing can be done at this point. If you would like her to move back in at some point, get a "holder", have 16 villagers move out after the day she left, and then you can move Fauna back in. Coincidentally, Fauna asked to move on my own game lol



Sholee said:


> does TT backwards affect your screenshots you take with the DS? cause i could have swore I had tons more pictures especially when I first became mayor.


I don't think it does unless you use the system one to TT.


----------



## Sholee

FireNinja1 said:


> I don't think it does unless you use the system one to TT.



system as in changing system date? c**pppppp


----------



## g u a v a

What's the difference between TT'ing with Isabelle and TT'ing with the system? I've always used Isabelle since it's just easier.


----------



## Sholee

Mayor Leaf said:


> What's the difference between TT'ing with Isabelle and TT'ing with the system? I've always used Isabelle since it's just easier.



I don't believe there's a difference, just a matter of preference. I just dont TT within the game nemore because I remember doing that with acww and it irked me that my times btwn the system and game were always off by seconds.


----------



## FireNinja1

Mayor Leaf said:


> What's the difference between TT'ing with Isabelle and TT'ing with the system? I've always used Isabelle since it's just easier.



If I remember correctly I don't think that villagers will spread the "time traveler" rumor if you use the system clock (that was in CF for sure, but someone please clarify if this was in NL). However the system clock will affect other games such as Tomodachi Life and Pok?mon X.


----------



## secretlyenvious

Sholee said:


> I don't believe there's a difference, just a matter of preference. I just dont TT within the game nemore because I remember doing that with acww and it irked me that my times btwn the system and game were always off by seconds.



I've always done it with Isabelle, because sometimes I'd leave my game 2 hours earlier than whatever time I'm on, since work takes place at odd hours. But then I'd want to check the time sometimes when playing, so I can just press home. ._.
Also, any other downloaded games would get disrupted...


----------



## Sholee

FireNinja1 said:


> If I remember correctly I don't think that villagers will spread the "time traveler" rumor if you use the system clock (that was in CF for sure, but someone please clarify if this was in NL). However the system clock will affect other games such as Tomodachi Life and Pok?mon X.



Oooo i didn't know that


----------



## Ras

Well, if you want to TT ahead a year (or any jump beyond a day) and go in as a new character, you have to use the 3DS clock. If you use Isabelle, you have to load your town.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

I have 9 villagers currently, and I want to go to a friend's town to pick up a villager. Is there any chance that when I wifi with my friend, I'll get a voided villager instead of the one I invite?


----------



## ellabella12345

FriendlyVillager said:


> I have 9 villagers currently, and I want to go to a friend's town to pick up a villager. Is there any chance that when I wifi with my friend, I'll get a voided villager instead of the one I invite?



no you will get who you ask I'm pretty sure


----------



## mouseysmonsters

Sorry if someone asked this before and it just didn't show up in the search/I missed it, but I was wondering if there was any possible way to trade villagers between two games using only one 3DS? I bought a second copy of ACNL only to have my 3DS stolen, so I only have my mom's that she's lending me for now. Really hoping to figure out a way to get some of the villagers from the one to the other.


----------



## Xanarcah

mouseysmonsters said:


> Sorry if someone asked this before and it just didn't show up in the search/I missed it, but I was wondering if there was any possible way to trade villagers between two games using only one 3DS? I bought a second copy of ACNL only to have my 3DS stolen, so I only have my mom's that she's lending me for now. Really hoping to figure out a way to get some of the villagers from the one to the other.



The only way would be to have someone else hold that villager for you and then you invite your villager into your second town.


----------



## mouseysmonsters

Xanarcah said:


> The only way would be to have someone else hold that villager for you and then you invite your villager into your second town.



I was afraid of that, haha. Thank you!


----------



## Rae

I'm a bit confused.. I've always used the personality reset trick when I was at 8 villagers in my main town and wanted to have a specific villager of the missing personality. And it has worked perfectly fine every time!
Buuut.. I'm also running a cycling town now and this trick doesn't seem to work there? :S What am I missing?


----------



## Reese

Rae said:


> I'm a bit confused.. I've always used the personality reset trick when I was at 8 villagers in my main town and wanted to have a specific villager of the missing personality. And it has worked perfectly fine every time!
> Buuut.. I'm also running a cycling town now and this trick doesn't seem to work there? :S What am I missing?


I believe it works only if the personality you're missing was also not the last to move out. Would that be the problem?


----------



## Rae

Reese said:


> I believe it works only if the personality you're missing was also not the last to move out. Would that be the problem?



This might be the problem. I'll give it a try, thank you! c:


----------



## Tomlikestoplay

For some reason my game hasnt truned autumn yet. Is this normal?


----------



## FireNinja1

Tomlikestoplay said:


> For some reason my game hasnt truned autumn yet. Is this normal?



That is normal. That has not happened to my game. The season change on this board is automatic, and it changes exactly every three months. I'm sure in a few days those orange leaves will start popping up.


----------



## Mairmalade

I stopped playing when speculations for getting certain villagers & getting them to move into a specific place were being made (loooong ago). I know there's probably more concrete information now. 

I just restarted my town and plan on playing again. My question is: how do you NOW obtain specific villagers you want? How do you make them move to a specific location?


----------



## ribbyn

I've noticed that flowers can breed on the beach. Does fertilizer also work on the beach?


----------



## FireNinja1

ribbyn said:


> I've noticed that flowers can breed on the beach. Does fertilizer also work on the beach?



Pretty sure that fertilizer will work on the beach, but I don't know of a way to confirm this.


----------



## (ciel)

ribbyn said:


> I've noticed that flowers can breed on the beach. Does fertilizer also work on the beach?



Having used fertilizer on the beach multiple times, I can absolutely confirm that it works.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

So it's saturday in my town. When I go see KK slider play, I requested the song "K.K. Waltz" by name. Then he played it, but i didn't get the song in my inventory?!! what gives?


----------



## Reese

FriendlyVillager said:


> So it's saturday in my town. When I go see KK slider play, I requested the song "K.K. Waltz" by name. Then he played it, but i didn't get the song in my inventory?!! what gives?


Might be obvious, but make sure your pockets aren't full. Also, you can only get one song per night, so if you already got one tonight he won't give you another.


----------



## Calysis

can you have more than one moai statue in your town?


----------



## moonchu

Mairmalade said:


> I stopped playing when speculations for getting certain villagers & getting them to move into a specific place were being made (loooong ago). I know there's probably more concrete information now.
> 
> I just restarted my town and plan on playing again. My question is: how do you NOW obtain specific villagers you want? How do you make them move to a specific location?



you can go to someone else's town or invite them from the campsite when you build one. you may only invite one a day (if you invite more than one, it'll override everything and just invite one).  as for specific locations, you can only plot reset and even then you may not be able to get it where you want it without going insane.


----------



## Danielle

Calysis said:


> can you have more than one moai statue in your town?


I believe so, yes.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Reese said:


> Might be obvious, but make sure your pockets aren't full. Also, you can only get one song per night, so if you already got one tonight he won't give you another.




My pockets were not full and I didn't get any song  yet. Do I only get a song if I request by mood? Because I requested by mood and got the song in my inventory. If I request a song by name, how do I type the name? Do I have to to type the "K. K." thing?

EDIT: Ok i see what i did wrong, I type a space between the K. K. 

guess i'll try next saturday


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Hey I have a problem with Cyrus in re-tail. I unlocked him a long time ago, but today he went back to sleep!! What time does he wake up? It's already 1pm and i don't know why he is sleeping


----------



## Ettienne

FriendlyVillager said:


> Hey I have a problem with Cyrus in re-tail. I unlocked him a long time ago, but today he went back to sleep!! What time does he wake up? It's already 1pm and i don't know why he is sleeping



Your gate's open probably.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

Ettienne said:


> Your gate's open probably.



Oh it is open! I closed it and cyrus's awake now!  thx so much!


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Okay... I'm panicking right now and I do NOT know what to do! I hadn't expected it because normally I don't get a 10th villager through streetpass or by going to someone's town... this is really scaring me as a 10th plot showed up in my town and I don't know if turning off my game would even help =(... I do NOT want this person in my town..... *cries hysterically*


----------



## Campy

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Okay... I'm panicking right now and I do NOT know what to do! I hadn't expected it because normally I don't get a 10th villager through streetpass or by going to someone's town... this is really scaring me as a 10th plot showed up in my town and I don't know if turning off my game would even help =(... I do NOT want this person in my town..... *cries hysterically*


Did you load your file with your mayor or any other existing character..? If so, I'm afraid there's nothing that can be done anymore. If you checked with a new character, that villager can still be prevented from moving in. Let us know if this is the case. Just out of curiousity, which villager is it?


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Campy said:


> Did you load your file with your mayor or any other existing character..? If so, I'm afraid there's nothing that can be done anymore. If you checked with a new character, that villager can still be prevented from moving in. Let us know if this is the case. Just out of curiousity, which villager is it?



I loaded with my Mayor. Like I said, I didn't expect at 10th to be moving in like that *cries*... and it was Diva, one of my sister's villagers that i had urged her to move out of her town... *cries a lot*...


----------



## Campy

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> I loaded with my Mayor. Like I said, I didn't expect at 10th to be moving in like that *cries*... and it was Diva, one of my sister's villagers that i had urged her to move out of her town... *cries a lot*...


Ah, I'm sorry to say we can't help you then.  I believe a villager can move in as early as the next day when they're moving out of someone's town. Hopefully you can get her to move, soon! And who knows, maybe she'll grow on you?

Best of luck!


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Campy said:


> Ah, I'm sorry to say we can't help you then.  I believe a villager can move in as early as the next day when they're moving out of someone's town. Hopefully you can get her to move, soon! And who knows, maybe she'll grow on you?
> 
> Best of luck!



No...she moved out of my sisters village over a week ago... probably even longer... and I didn't care for her either T^T... Diva must have still been in her void even though she took her DS out for a walk while w/ streetpass on, so i figured it might have been passed on to someone else... 

*cries*


----------



## Campy

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> No...she moved out of my sisters village over a week ago... probably even longer... and I didn't care for her either T^T... Diva must have still been in her void even though she took her DS out for a walk while w/ streetpass on, so i figured it might have been passed on to someone else...
> 
> *cries*


Ah, I see.. Yeah, villagers can stay in the void for quite a while. I've even heard of instances where the villager wasn't passed on to a family member's game until like half a year later! It's possible the people your sister has streetpassed with just had full towns, thus keeping Diva in the void.

But cheer up! Any villager that moves in can also move out again.


----------



## Ras

Next time, go talk to a villager your sister is moving out, and when they say, "I don't know where I'm moving," choose the second option--something like, "Well, good luck!" That's you telling the game you don't want the villager and you won't get them. I did that when I was voiding Rocket, and she never showed up in my other towns even with streetpass on.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Ras said:


> Next time, go talk to a villager your sister is moving out, and when they say, "I don't know where I'm moving," choose the second option--something like, "Well, good luck!" That's you telling the game you don't want the villager and you won't get them. I did that when I was voiding Rocket, and she never showed up in my other towns even with streetpass on.



Oh! This is really helpful for the future! Thank You for this bit of advice!


----------



## kassie

Hopefully this is the right place to post this orz
Is there a site or can someone list all hybrids available in the game? 
I need to know which ones I'm missing ;;


----------



## Reese

serenderpity said:


> Hopefully this is the right place to post this orz
> Is there a site or can someone list all hybrids available in the game?
> I need to know which ones I'm missing ;;


carnations: white
cosmos: black, orange, pink
lilies: black, orange, pink
pansies: blue, orange, purple
roses: black, blue, gold, orange, pink, purple
tulips: black, orange, pink, purple
violets: blue

21 total


----------



## kassie

Reese said:


> carnations: white
> cosmos: black, orange, pink
> lilies: black, orange, pink
> pansies: blue, orange, purple
> roses: black, blue, gold, orange, pink, purple
> tulips: black, orange, pink, purple
> violets: blue
> 
> 21 total



Thanks!


----------



## Kaboombo

What is retail method and how do I use it?


----------



## LambdaDelta

dump cheap easy to acquire items in mass quantites in your re-tail to sell for way higher prices than they would normally go for (999,999 is max you can sell a single item for) and then have someone else buy it

its used to save time if someone makes a large purchase (say they bought a set for 5mil from someone) instead of just dropping the bells everywhere

- - - Post Merge - - -

though on re-tail method, is it possible to restock your re-tail if the gates are open or no?

also what's the average market value for all the various post office items?


----------



## mogyay

LambdaDelta said:


> dump cheap easy to acquire items in mass quantites in your re-tail to sell for way higher prices than they would normally go for (999,999 is max you can sell a single item for) and then have someone else buy it
> 
> its used to save time if someone makes a large purchase (say they bought a set for 5mil from someone) instead of just dropping the bells everywhere
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> though on re-tail method, is it possible to restock your re-tail if the gates are open or no?
> 
> also what's the average market value for all the various post office items?



yes, you can restock re-tail if the gates are open  if not it would be pretty annoying doing trades that go over 8 mil so phew!

and i guess is depends but generally they don't go for much until the last two; mailman's hat and abd, i've seen the abd go for crazy amounts (2mil - 10mil +).
also people will buy the safe and piggy bank etc (but those especially) you just might not get too much for them (although it depends on the buyer i suppose)


----------



## Delphine

It must have been asked like 85687 times but...

To get a villager to ping (to move out of your town), is it efficient to TT two days forward, save, and then TT two days backwards (back to the current date)?

Thanks!


----------



## Sholee

Delphine said:


> It must have been asked like 85687 times but...
> 
> To get a villager to ping (to move out of your town), is it efficient to TT two days forward, save, and then TT two days backwards (back to the current date)?
> 
> Thanks!


I would not suggest that method, I tried it and lost one of my dreamies in the process.

I would recommend you read through this guide carefully. It's the only one that worked 100% for me.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82107-Guide-Fool-Proof-Guide-to-Moving-Villagers-OUT


----------



## FireNinja1

Delphine said:


> It must have been asked like 85687 times but...
> 
> To get a villager to ping (to move out of your town), is it efficient to TT two days forward, save, and then TT two days backwards (back to the current date)?
> 
> Thanks!


Barely. I recommend the safety net method or the 2y5d method, depending on your exact situation. The former is much safer, and you don't have to run around for pings, the latter is way faster, but only use it if you don't have villagers you want to keep.


----------



## Delphine

Sholee said:


> I would not suggest that method, I tried it and lost one of my dreamies in the process.
> 
> I would recommend you read through this guide carefully. It's the only one that worked 100% for me.
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82107-Guide-Fool-Proof-Guide-to-Moving-Villagers-OUT



Thanks for the info! I will use that one 



FireNinja1 said:


> Barely. I recommend the safety net method or the 2y5d method, depending on your exact situation. The former is much safer, and you don't have to run around for pings, the latter is way faster, but only use it if you don't have villagers you want to keep.



Trying to kick Coco and Deirdre out (been trying for two months), but I want to keep eight villagers. I'll use the method Sholee gave me.

Thank you both! n_n


----------



## FireNinja1

Delphine said:


> Thanks for the info! I will use that one
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to kick Coco and Deirdre out (been trying for two months), but I want to keep eight villagers. I'll use the method Sholee gave me.
> 
> Thank you both! n_n



Safety net method = Sholee's link FYI. But, you're welcome.


----------



## Delphine

FireNinja1 said:


> Safety net method = Sholee's link FYI. But, you're welcome.



Duh, I'm so dumb, forgot you also stated it >//<

But, this method can't really work if you have ten villagers... so I can't use it right now ._.


----------



## Sholee

Delphine said:


> Duh, I'm so dumb, forgot you also stated it >//<
> 
> But, this method can't really work if you have ten villagers... so I can't use it right now ._.



it works for 10 or 9 villagers




			
				Taken from Guide said:
			
		

> What happens if I have 10 villagers? Can I still use your guide?
> 
> Absolutely! The only difference that occurs when you have 10 villagers is as follows. So let’s say your 10th villager just moved in because you asked them to (you couldn’t pass up a dream villager in the campsite). After that 10th villager moves in, you basically follow the guide from Step 7 and on, as if they were your 9th villager. Once you boot a villager out, you’ll have 9 villagers, and here is where the difference comes into play.
> 
> Before, when you’d have 9 villagers and drop down to 8, you’d switch to the Entering Period, meaning a villager would be moving in. However, if you drop from 10 to 9, you will still be in an Exiting Period, which means you follow the guide accordingly (from Step 7 and on again).
> 
> So the difference is that there’s two Exiting Periods instead of one because the game is designed to only make villagers move once you’re at 9-10 villagers, and designed to move villagers in when you’re at 1-8 villagers.


----------



## Delphine

Sholee said:


> it works for 10 or 9 villagers



Does it? Well then! Going to try that right now.
Buuuut will read through one more time. Thanks again :3


----------



## Ras

I doubt if you'll like this method, but it works for me:

The day I stop a mover, I jump ahead a year, enter as mayor, save and quit. 

Return to the present day, look for the mover. 

There is guaranteed to be a mover. You should have the beautiful ordinance. Also, I talk to my villagers in the present and they aren't mad or acting like they haven't seen me in a long time. May be risky, but I've never had a problem.


----------



## Delphine

Ras said:


> I doubt if you'll like this method, but it works for me:
> 
> The day I stop a mover, I jump ahead a year, enter as mayor, save and quit.
> 
> Return to the present day, look for the mover.
> 
> There is guaranteed to be a mover. You should have the beautiful ordinance. Also, I talk to my villagers in the present and they aren't mad or acting like they haven't seen me in a long time. May be risky, but I've never had a problem.



When you say 'mover', do you mean, a villager that will ping and tell you they're planning to move in X days, or do you mean someone random in boxes?

With my cycling town, I've also noticed that when you TT a year forward, villagers are not mad at you. If you say it doesn't screw up the relationships you have with villagers, maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## Ras

I mean the person thinking of moving. The game thinks you haven't played in a year, so it always picks someone to move. You go back to the present, and now someone will be moving in four days.


----------



## Delphine

Ras said:


> I mean the person thinking of moving. The game thinks you haven't played in a year, so it always picks someone to move. You go back to the present, and now someone will be moving in four days.



I see. So, good way to get a ping. I'll trust you on this one, and will try not to screw up... Thanks for the advices! n_n


----------



## Ras

Make sure you have stopped a mover the day you try it!  I am not responsible for animals lost in this process, LOL.


----------



## Delphine

Ras said:


> Make sure you have stopped a mover the day you try it!  I am not responsible for animals lost in this process, LOL.



Haha yeah I did, and don't worry if anything happens it's clear it's my fault! XD
Just used it, it works greatly! o_o Thank you very much! Now just need to get the right villagers to ping me... x)


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Do red roses spawned from two pink roses count as hybrid red roses? I have another red rose spawned from an orange and purple rose, and the wikis say that this one is a hybrid. I want to put the two together to spawn blue roses, of course. I'm just not sure the pink-spawned red rose is a hybrid or not.

And if two hybrid reds spawn another red, is that offspring plant a hybrid or not?


----------



## ribbyn

I kept seeing conflicting answers from Google, and I'm wondering in the year since the game's been out if there is a definite answer. (Sorry if this has been asked a bunch of times already D: ) But is it possible to have more than three certain type of villager in your town? Like, more than three Normal or Peppy, etc. I already have three Normals in my town and trying to get them to move out, but I wonder if I tried getting another Normal from someone or a campsite if they just wouldn't move in.


----------



## okun0ichio

If I keep TT-ing one day forward and one day backward would the stores sell different items each time? Like if on the original day it sold items A, B and C, when I TT to the next day and back again to the original day would it still be selling A, B and C or would it be other items? Does the same apply to turnip prices/premium items?

And also how fast exactly does the grass deteriorate? 

Sorry if these questions are stupid but I really need to know.


----------



## mogyay

okun0ichio said:


> If I keep TT-ing one day forward and one day backward would the stores sell different items each time? Like if on the original day it sold items A, B and C, when I TT to the next day and back again to the original day would it still be selling A, B and C or would it be other items? Does the same apply to turnip prices/premium items?
> 
> And also how fast exactly does the grass deteriorate?
> 
> Sorry if these questions are stupid but I really need to know.



no it wouldn't be selling the same items, it also sells different items if you tt just one day backwards. turnip prices will not stay the same, they will always change if you tt back from the day ahead, same with premium.

it's hard to pin point exaaactly but i would say you'd honestly start noticing slight deterioration (losing it's colour/shape) after about a couple of weeks IF you are running. i walk everywhere in my town and it took months for the grass deterioration to become apparent (i do play it a lot though) once it did start deteriorating though it happened at a much faster rate.


----------



## okun0ichio

mogyay said:


> no it wouldn't be selling the same items, it also sells different items if you tt just one day backwards. turnip prices will not stay the same, they will always change if you tt back from the day ahead, same with premium.
> 
> it's hard to pin point exaaactly but i would say you'd honestly start noticing slight deterioration (losing it's colour/shape) after about a couple of weeks IF you are running. i walk everywhere in my town and it took months for the grass deterioration to become apparent (i do play it a lot though) once it did start deteriorating though it happened at a much faster rate.



Knowing that helps a lot, thank you! 

I'm a little worried now cause I've been running everywhere in my town....


----------



## Ras

ribbyn said:


> I kept seeing conflicting answers from Google, and I'm wondering in the year since the game's been out if there is a definite answer. (Sorry if this has been asked a bunch of times already D: ) But is it possible to have more than three certain type of villager in your town? Like, more than three Normal or Peppy, etc. I already have three Normals in my town and trying to get them to move out, but I wonder if I tried getting another Normal from someone or a campsite if they just wouldn't move in.



I have four crankies in Pangola. I could have ten if I wanted. There are no restrictions on that.


----------



## mogyay

okun0ichio said:


> Knowing that helps a lot, thank you!
> 
> I'm a little worried now cause I've been running everywhere in my town....



don't worry, i did so too on my first town! it only started deteriorating on certain sections (like just outside my house, train station etc) i figure it's gonna happen anyway so it's not a bad thing running everywhere, but i have paths down just in case to hide the deterioration. also it's not idea but if you tt forward a month then all the grass has returned to normal


----------



## Delphine

Can someone confirm this?

If I want to take a break from playing ACNL, I should prevent a villager from moving right before my break, so that when I get back to the game, even several weeks after, no villager moved out.


----------



## Ras

Yep, that's right.  Just remember that when you don't play for several weeks, you are guaranteed to have someone thinking of moving the day you start playing again.  The game gets a little angry that it couldn't pick someone to move during the time you couldn't play, haha.  Just kidding, but it will say, "Hmm, it's been two weeks!  Time to randomly pick a mover again!"  But, you are safe to take another break any time you stop someone.


----------



## Delphine

Ras said:


> Yep, that's right.  Just remember that when you don't play for several weeks, you are guaranteed to have someone thinking of moving the day you start playing again.  The game gets a little angry that it couldn't pick someone to move during the time you couldn't play, haha.  Just kidding, but it will say, "Hmm, it's been two weeks!  Time to randomly pick a mover again!"  But, you are safe to take another break any time you stop someone.



Ah, cool! The game is such a troll, though. Thanks for answering me!


----------



## mogyay

can a villagers house be placed here:


X= house
O=river
V=land

VVVVVOO
VXXXVOO
VXXXVOO
VXXXVOO
VVVVVOO

lmao i hope that makes sense to someone, i'll take a screenshot if not~


----------



## Ettienne

mogyay said:


> can a villagers house be placed here:
> 
> 
> X= house
> O=river
> V=land
> 
> VVVVVOO
> VXXXVOO
> VXXXVOO
> VXXXVOO
> VVVVVOO
> 
> lmao i hope that makes sense to someone, i'll take a screenshot if not~



Yes. Vic is one space from the river, but on the opposite side. c:


----------



## ribbyn

I'm trying to do the ignoring villagers unless they ping me to move, is there a difference between the 'type' of ping they give? Sometimes they make a '!' and sometimes it's different, like ' ' ' ' (I'm not sure how to convey it through text sob). I just want to make sure if one type of ping is very specific so I don't talk to a villager when they just want me to change their catchphrase, lol.


----------



## FireNinja1

ribbyn said:


> I'm trying to do the ignoring villagers unless they ping me to move, is there a difference between the 'type' of ping they give? Sometimes they make a '!' and sometimes it's different, like ' ' ' ' (I'm not sure how to convey it through text sob). I just want to make sure if one type of ping is very specific so I don't talk to a villager when they just want me to change their catchphrase, lol.


I think there's a difference, but I don't know which one is which, nor am I sure if this is confirmed. If you have unwanted villagers I'd be talking to 2-3 villagers everyday constantly until they tell you to go away, because someone should pull up a rumor that a villager would move out.


----------



## ribbyn

Thanks! Funnily enough, almost immediately after I posted the question I talked to Kiki and she said Anabelle had been thinking of moving, and then she pinged me right after. I'll definitely stick to taking to other villagers.


----------



## mogyay

Ettienne said:


> Yes. Vic is one space from the river, but on the opposite side. c:



ok thanks so much, it's weird maple will only plot 2 spaces away from the river but not one so i thought it might be impossible. oh well i know now for future, thanks a million<3


----------



## Luxvia

Can you plant flowers on the island? I'm running out of room in my town to grow hybrids.


----------



## Sholee

Luxvia said:


> Can you plant flowers on the island? I'm running out of room in my town to grow hybrids.



you'll have to wear the flowers as accessories to plant them on the island. I'm not sure if hybrids grow there? so someone else can chime in on that.


----------



## molas

Hybrids won't grow on the island, but as Sholee said you just have to wear them to bring them there.


----------



## Bulbadragon

For the Gracie fashion checks, can you do the checks on multiple characters in the same day or can you only get one a day?


----------



## Feloreena

Bulbadragon said:


> For the Gracie fashion checks, can you do the checks on multiple characters in the same day or can you only get one a day?



Pretty sure you have to complete the fashion checks on your mayor. You can only do one per day, so there is no way to complete all four checks in one day.


----------



## Ettienne

Bulbadragon said:


> For the Gracie fashion checks, can you do the checks on multiple characters in the same day or can you only get one a day?



Only one character per visit. However, you CAN complete all four checks quickly if you're a time traveler. To do so, you'll want to find a day Gracie is visiting. Pass her check, then TT back to about 5:55am. When the new day starts, she'll be in the plaza again, ready for another check. Repeat as necessary. You can also do this if she gives you a theme you can't pass, just TT and try for a new theme.

Don't forget that TTing backwards counts as a day forwards! So check around for villager moving rumors to minimize the potential of losing one.


----------



## g u a v a

If I stop playing AC:NL and I take note of the day I last logged into the game. Whenever I want to pick the game up again, can I prevent losing all my villagers by simply setting the 3DS clock back to the day when I last logged in?


----------



## P.K.

Mayor Leaf said:


> If I stop playing AC:NL and I take note of the day I last logged into the game. Whenever I want to pick the game up again, can I prevent losing all my villagers by simply setting the 3DS clock back to the day when I last logged in?



Yes. So long as you don't load up any of your existing ACNL files on the actual day you play again and just reset your clock to your last gameplay, it'll be as if you never left.


----------



## Melgogs

Hi, are there other ways to raise friendship with villagers BESIDES sending letters, giving gifts and doing requests? When they ping you to tell you something completely random and irrelevant, does this raise friendship? Also, do the musical stationary sheets make a letter better for them or not?


----------



## Ras

I had a massive thunderstorm on Thursday, September 11 (including that info to remember depending on this answer).  I wanted to save my dream with that, but I wasn't quite ready.  If I set the game back to that day, will it still be storming, or is it random and could be any kind of weather?


----------



## g u a v a

Ras said:


> I had a massive thunderstorm on Thursday, September 11 (including that info to remember depending on this answer).  I wanted to save my dream with that, but I wasn't quite ready.  If I set the game back to that day, will it still be storming, or is it random and could be any kind of weather?



Pretty sure the weather's random... so changing it back will not guarantee a storm.


----------



## Ras

As it turns out, it's storming again today anyway.


----------



## Maruchan

Ras said:


> As it turns out, it's storming again today anyway.



My main town has been looping on the last 2-3 days in June, and on 6/28-29 it has incredible thunderstorms too -
That's the reason why I linger on those days, just to enjoy strolling around town without umbrella.
The downpour & the lightening are quite enjoyable


----------



## Pixlplume

Yesterday, I asked a camper to move in, and they agreed. I was wondering how long it would take for them to make a plot in town - there wasn't one today.


----------



## Ettienne

Etinceru said:


> Yesterday, I asked a camper to move in, and they agreed. I was wondering how long it would take for them to make a plot in town - there wasn't one today.



Two days is normal! They "go home to pack" and then plot the day after. c:


----------



## Campy

Etinceru said:


> Yesterday, I asked a camper to move in, and they agreed. I was wondering how long it would take for them to make a plot in town - there wasn't one today.


In my experience, they always put down a plot two days after they've agreed to move in. You can consider that day in between like a day they need to go home and pack their stuff!


----------



## Pixlplume

Ettienne & Campy, thank you so much for the quick responses! Can't wait for them to move them. :3


----------



## Ras

Maruchan said:


> My main town has been looping on the last 2-3 days in June, and on 6/28-29 it has incredible thunderstorms too -
> That's the reason why I linger on those days, just to enjoy strolling around town without umbrella.
> The downpour & the lightening are quite enjoyable



Yeah, it's calming and soothing. For some reason, I get tired of light drizzles quicker. Well, Mirage's dream is now a thunderstorm and I remembered to leave out stuff for guests.


----------



## HoennMaster

How much candy should I have for Halloween? I have a crap ton from Bunny Day but could use the extra storage.


----------



## molas

You can actually get away without hoarding any prior to the event.


----------



## Reese

Bones moved out of my town today, but his house is still there with a Moved Out sign on it. If I update my dream town now, will he still be gone in the dream?

(I don't see why he wouldn't be, but I don't think I've ever encountered this in a dream. Then again, I don't exactly go around checking every villager's house.)

Edit: Just updated and checked with my other mayor and yep.


----------



## dragonair

Does anyone have any tips on getting natural paths? I know you have to run on them a lot, but I've heard a lot of mixed information. I've heard that saving and quitting and then restarting and running helps. I've heard that you shouldn't time travel. I've heard that you _should_ time travel. I've heard that putting paths down makes it harder. I've heard that I _should_ put paths down. I'm just so unsure of how to do this lmao.


----------



## Ettienne

dragonair said:


> Does anyone have any tips on getting natural paths? I know you have to run on them a lot, but I've heard a lot of mixed information. I've heard that saving and quitting and then restarting and running helps. I've heard that you shouldn't time travel. I've heard that you _should_ time travel. I've heard that putting paths down makes it harder. I've heard that I _should_ put paths down. I'm just so unsure of how to do this lmao.



Well, firstly, to clear a few things up:

According to Nintendo, grass wears once per day in ACNL (6:00am), rather than at each load like previous games with grass wear.
TTing can be used to both grow and wear your grass. For example, if you just TT forward without playing through each day, your grass will grow back (because you haven't been running on it). But if you TT day by day, running on it each day, you'll wear it down as you go.
Paths don't protect your grass, as it still wears underneath them. Several people start out with paths just so they can wear down a nice, neat line. You only have to check every so often to see how an area is wearing down.
 My suggestion? Stepping stone path. You keep an idea of where you want the path to wear down and can still see the progress. (Also, for natural paths, it pays to border them with flowers or plants to keep the grass wear from spreading out beyond the area you desire.)


----------



## princesse

How do u add an image here like a jpeg?


----------



## dragonair

Ettienne said:


> Well, firstly, to clear a few things up:
> 
> According to Nintendo, grass wears once per day in ACNL (6:00am), rather than at each load like previous games with grass wear.
> TTing can be used to both grow and wear your grass. For example, if you just TT forward without playing through each day, your grass will grow back (because you haven't been running on it). But if you TT day by day, running on it each day, you'll wear it down as you go.
> Paths don't protect your grass, as it still wears underneath them. Several people start out with paths just so they can wear down a nice, neat line. You only have to check every so often to see how an area is wearing down.
> My suggestion? Stepping stone path. You keep an idea of where you want the path to wear down and can still see the progress. (Also, for natural paths, it pays to border them with flowers or plants to keep the grass wear from spreading out beyond the area you desire.)


Ahh, thank you so much! That clears everything up. 
One other question: does TTing backwards reverse grass deterioration, or does it just act like a day has gone forward?


----------



## princesse

Nvm!
Ignore

- - - Post Merge - - -

New question: how do u take it out ~_~


----------



## Ettienne

dragonair said:


> Ahh, thank you so much! That clears everything up.
> One other question: does TTing backwards reverse grass deterioration, or does it just act like a day has gone forward?



It just acts like a day forward, so it doesn't really reverse it, just starts it fresh for the day.


----------



## dragonair

Ettienne said:


> It just acts like a day forward, so it doesn't really reverse it, just starts it fresh for the day.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## graceroxx

Does anyone know where I would be able to find a guide that shows all the grass color changes for the year??
I found a really nice guide on Tumblr that showed all of the dates the grass/trees/bushes change and a picture of what they look like, but I can't seem to find it back.


----------



## molas

Was it Angie's?


----------



## graceroxx

molas said:


> Was it Angie's?



Yes, it was! Thank you!


----------



## ribbyn

Would I be able to restore grass deterioration by TTing like a month or two ahead, and then traveling back to my original time? I've been trying to restore with watering flowers over the huge patches but I'm just not noticing any difference. ~_~ Also I heard somewhere that every winter when the snow comes, after it all melts the grass is fully restored, is that true?


----------



## Ras

A month will regrow it everywhere except the permanent dirt spots.  Just be sure no one is wanting to move before you do it or they'll be gone.  Happened to me once.

Snow supercharges the grass.  Places with grass wear look like dirt with no snow on top at first, but on days where it actually snows, you start to see those spots turn into full snow.  You can still undo that if you walk on those spots, but the snow really helps.


----------



## Ettienne

ribbyn said:


> Would I be able to restore grass deterioration by TTing like a month or two ahead, and then traveling back to my original time? I've been trying to restore with watering flowers over the huge patches but I'm just not noticing any difference. ~_~ Also I heard somewhere that every winter when the snow comes, after it all melts the grass is fully restored, is that true?



Yes, that would work. The problem with watering it is that you walk over the patch to water the flowers. If you do this method, you'll only want to water the flowers on the edge.

And no, snow is the grass. Like, where your dirt patches are in the grass will be dirt patches in the snow because it covers only areas with grass. Snow precipitation is basically rain.


----------



## ribbyn

Ah I see, that makes sense. Thanks to you both!

(... One more question for now, lol. So in order to TT both forward and backward a large leap, to make sure no one leaves I have to make sure they ping me and I decline, then I can TT immediately after?)


----------



## Ettienne

To TT forward safely, check for moving pings. Once you get one, yes, decline. This'll let you TT forward as far as you need with no move-outs.

To TT back, you can do the same, or simply go back. Backwards only counts as one day forwards no matter how many actual days you go back as long as it's in one big leap so it is a lot less likely someone would be in boxes the very next day. Of course, it doesn't hurt to check.


----------



## ribbyn

Oh I see, somehow I keep forgetting about the TT backwards = one day thing. Thank you very much!


----------



## dragonair

Can villagers wear long sleeved patterns? I want to put up some sweaters in Re-Tail for fall but I'm not sure if they'll wear them. It's okay if they just rip the sleeves off (in a fit of rage or something idk), I just want them to wear it.


----------



## okun0ichio

dragonair said:


> Can villagers wear long sleeved patterns? I want to put up some sweaters in Re-Tail for fall but I'm not sure if they'll wear them. It's okay if they just rip the sleeves off (in a fit of rage or something idk), I just want them to wear it.



They can. I have one of my villagers wearing the ugly long-sleeved shirt by someone from anytown, unfortunately. It doesn't seem like they wear them with the sleeves though.


----------



## dragonair

okun0ichio said:


> They can. I have one of my villagers wearing the ugly long-sleeved shirt by someone from anytown, unfortunately. It doesn't seem like they wear them with the sleeves though.


aaaahh, okay thank you! i hope you can get them out of it soon, lmao!


----------



## okun0ichio

dragonair said:


> aaaahh, okay thank you! i hope you can get them out of it soon, lmao!



That shirt is so 2D it can kill.

I have a question though, is bug-catching on the island more effective with more than one person?


----------



## molas

I would say it isn't, since you'd all be competing for them, and depending on the pace you all move around the island, bugs would have less opportunity to spawn.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

if i forget to bury a time capsule, will the villager still ask for it back?


----------



## Ras

If you can no longer bury it, you should talk to them and they will say something like, "Do you still have that time capsule? I should probably just bury it myself."


----------



## mogyay

am i more likely to find a villager sitting on a bench if they live near it? i have never seen anyone sit on the bench at the northern tip of the town and i wondered if it's because they all live down at the southern point.


----------



## Sholee

I've seen a villager sitting on one of the benches away from the houses however, i did just do a PWP celebration in the area so that may have been why since usually villagers never go there.


----------



## mogyay

Sholee said:


> I've seen a villager sitting on one of the benches away from the houses however, i did just do a PWP celebration in the area so that may have been why since usually villagers never go there.



awesome thanks sholee, might start making a lot of pwp's up there in that case, that bench is so unappreciated haha


----------



## Ras

They are more likely to move all over the map or sit on benches when you are outside for a long time. You could try the diving trick and see if they end up sitting there. They will probably take the opportunity to swap clothes and catchphrases, too, though. LMAO


----------



## mogyay

Ras said:


> They are more likely to move all over the map or sit on benches when you are outside for a long time. You could try the diving trick and see if they end up sitting there. They will probably take the opportunity to swap clothes and catchphrases, too, though. LMAO



oh really?! thanks so much, i always kinda assumed it would be more likely if i reloaded the game (either by saving + quitting or by going inside a villagers/my own house) so i will try that for sure! thanks so much! haha i just want one photo op and then they can go back to ignoring the bench lmao


----------



## kingfisherofthesea

Are DLC items re-orderable if I sell them? What items are non-reorderable. I'd like to know so I can clear my inventory space..

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> oh really?! thanks so much, i always kinda assumed it would be more likely if i reloaded the game (either by saving + quitting or by going inside a villagers/my own house) so i will try that for sure! thanks so much! haha i just want one photo op and then they can go back to ignoring the bench lmao



To answer ur QN. They usually use the benches near the bridges in your town the most often.


----------



## okun0ichio

kingfisherofthesea said:


> Are DLC items re-orderable if I sell them? What items are non-reorderable. I'd like to know so I can clear my inventory space..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> To answer ur QN. They usually use the benches near the bridges in your town the most often.



There's a sticky thread in re-tail listing all dlc and whether or not they are re-orderable.


----------



## oranje

So I'm going on vacation in a few months from now, so I would like to know how I can prevent my villagers from moving away during that time? 
Also do flowers die during the winter?


----------



## Ettienne

oranje said:


> So I'm going on vacation in a few months from now, so I would like to know how I can prevent my villagers from moving away during that time?
> Also do flowers die during the winter?



Flowers stay the same in the winter as any other season.

You can keep your villagers safe with a couple methods. Before you leave, prevent someone from moving, then save and quit. When you come back, no one will have moved no matter how long you were gone for.

OR.

You can simply leave on vacation. When you come back, first go into your Activity Log and check the date you last played (if you TT, you'll want to make a note of the in-game date you're own, as your log will be incorrect). Set your date back and repeat the first process of preventing someone from moving. Then you would be free to TT to your new date without move-outs.


----------



## Porcelain

Why are people asking for TBT bells in the Re-Tail thread if it's not allowed? And why is no one enforcing this rule?


----------



## Tommi

This has probably been asked a *GAZILLION* times, but do villagers still make _Public Works Project_ requests if you already have 30 built?


----------



## Sholee

Porcelain said:


> Why are people asking for TBT bells in the Re-Tail thread if it's not allowed? And why is no one enforcing this rule?



the mods can't check every thread on the forums, if someone is doing something against the rules, the best thing to do is report their post/thread and then the mods can check it out.


----------



## lazuli

Tommi said:


> This has probably been asked a *GAZILLION* times, but do villagers still make _Public Works Project_ requests if you already have 30 built?



nah son. like, if you already have 3 bridges, they won't suggest new bridge designs. i'm 99.99999% sure.


----------



## Amissapanda

This is probably an odd question, but... do you actually start tripping and falling all over the place if you get your fortune told and don't get the item she tells you to wear to protect yourself from the unfortunate happening? 

I definitely didn't have my eye stung by a bee or anything and I can't, for the life of me, figure out why I was tripping every few steps when I started running.


----------



## Ettienne

Amissapanda said:


> This is probably an odd question, but... do you actually start tripping and falling all over the place if you get your fortune told and don't get the item she tells you to wear to protect yourself from the unfortunate happening?
> 
> I definitely didn't have my eye stung by a bee or anything and I can't, for the life of me, figure out why I was tripping every few steps when I started running.



No, your luck is predetermined at the start of the day.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

This has probably been asked before and I have been searching for awhile but...

can you start adopting villagers even if you just started playing the game? like I only have 6 villagers and go to another town with a villager in boxes? Im scared of adopting because maybe the adopted villager will just disappear. thanks


----------



## Ettienne

SeraphicOrder said:


> This has probably been asked before and I have been searching for awhile but...
> 
> can you start adopting villagers even if you just started playing the game? like I only have 6 villagers and go to another town with a villager in boxes? Im scared of adopting because maybe the adopted villager will just disappear. thanks



Yes, you can. c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Ettienne said:


> No, your luck is predetermined at the start of the day.



I'll be completely honest: I didn't even know daily luck was a thing in this game.

Thanks for enlightening me! I'll have to look up more about what exactly this all entails...


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Ettienne said:


> Yes, you can. c:



thank you. I would like to adopt some poor homeless animals soon.


----------



## Ras

Luck actually starts at midnight each night.  If you have a lovely phone, you can check any time you want, and your item of the day will last from midnight to midnight.  You can only really get the lovely phone during the August fireworks shows.

The reason you were tripping was bad health luck.  I don't know how you can know what days those are, though I think Katrina mentions it when she gives her reading.  Most days, you just won't have extra luck if you don't have the item or one of Katrina's hats, but bad health luck actually means you'll fall.  The other days, having the lucky item will just make villagers give you better items and have friendlier conversations with you.  For me, the snooties usually give me a gift and say, "I don't know why I was compelled to give you that, but I was."

As for whether you can get PWP requests after you have 30 built, yes, you can.  As someone said, you can't get another bridge request if you have three, but any other request will still be made even if you can't build it at the moment.


----------



## Story

How do you get special items from camping villagers?


----------



## CozyKitsune

Story said:


> How do you get special items from camping villagers?



Playing games with them and winning thats how I got a surfboard and backpack!  Hope that helped!


----------



## molas

Just by playing their games that offer furniture and winning, sometimes you'll come across the camping/igloo items.

EDIT: a bit late whoops!


----------



## Story

Thanks both of you!


----------



## Corgiolisforce

Sorry if this has been answered before but do patterns obstruct the growth of trees? 
I was laying out some paths in the town and wanted to plant some trees right beside it, preferrably without needing to remove the patterns, wait until the tree grows, then putting them back. Haven't really tried it myself since I am afraid the saplings will wilt ;;


----------



## okun0ichio

Corgiolisforce said:


> Sorry if this has been answered before but do patterns obstruct the growth of trees?
> I was laying out some paths in the town and wanted to plant some trees right beside it, preferrably without needing to remove the patterns, wait until the tree grows, then putting them back. Haven't really tried it myself since I am afraid the saplings will wilt ;;



They don't, I have a couple of trees right beside a path. Remember that items can't land on patterns though so be careful when you shake trees.


----------



## Zane

Does the character ever automatically use an item they're holding? I ask because awhile back my mayor blew on the tweeter I was holding like three times (not exactly in a row, sort of staggered) without me pressing A, and today it happened again and wasted the dandelion puff I was holding. orz Is my A button just becoming ruined or is this actually a thing that happens


----------



## molas

Those things also will be used when you blow/breathe/speak loudly enough into the microphone.


----------



## Zane

molas said:


> Those things also will be used when you blow/breathe/speak loudly enough into the microphone.



omg really? I was wondering why it never happened with the tools and other things. Weird how it took me over a year to accidentally breathe into the mic too hard hahah Thanks for answering, I was despairing of my A button. 8')


----------



## Corgiolisforce

okun0ichio said:


> They don't, I have a couple of trees right beside a path. Remember that items can't land on patterns though so be careful when you shake trees.



I see, thank you! Yeah, I (unfortunately) already found out about the fact that fruit vanishes when falling onto the pattern the hard way, I'll keep that in mind  
...About that, does that mean when you have a rotten fruit on a perfect fruit tree, you can make it vanish by putting down a pattern? (I mean, you can probably throw it in the trash as an alternative but I suppose the pattern method would work faster)


----------



## Ettienne

Corgiolisforce said:


> I see, thank you! Yeah, I (unfortunately) already found out about the fact that fruit vanishes when falling onto the pattern the hard way, I'll keep that in mind
> ...About that, does that mean when you have a rotten fruit on a perfect fruit tree, you can make it vanish by putting down a pattern? (I mean, you can probably throw it in the trash as an alternative but I suppose the pattern method would work faster)



The easiest, cheapest way to get rid of unwanted rotten fruit is to simply bury it. It'll grow a dead sapling that you just dig right up.


----------



## oranje

Does having alternative characters make it more likely that a villager would move away? For example, I use my main character more than my alt. one. Does that mean if they don't talk to my alt, my villagers are more likely to move away even if I talk to them on my main?


----------



## Porcelain

Sholee said:


> the mods can't check every thread on the forums, if someone is doing something against the rules, the best thing to do is report their post/thread and then the mods can check it out.


Didn't know you could report thread for something like that, thanks!


----------



## Ras

What happens if you tell Celeste you want to dismantle your museum display?  Do you lose everything you've got in there?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I have a question about villagers and their homes.

If you visit them and they ask you to rate their houses....if you tell them it is not good, will they get mad?

same with clothes.. if they change their clothes and ask you what you think, if you tell them it doesnt look good, will they get mad?

thanks


----------



## mogyay

SeraphicOrder said:


> I have a question about villagers and their homes.
> 
> If you visit them and they ask you to rate their houses....if you tell them it is not good, will they get mad?
> 
> same with clothes.. if they change their clothes and ask you what you think, if you tell them it doesnt look good, will they get mad?
> 
> thanks



depends on personality types! cranky personalities seem to prefer it when you insult their home, you might have noticed but sometimes when you give a villager the highest praise they don't seem happy with that. no matter what you choose they give you a present and it doesn't effect their friendship levels.

i believe it's the same with clothes, however i must admit i haven't yet seen a personality type that likes it when you insult their clothes! i always thought it was a quick way for them to change back to the shirt they were wearing beforehand, so if i call a shirt ugly that they just put on (mostly received from another villager), often they will change back to their previous shirt. i'm pretty positive it doesn't effect friendship with them.


----------



## P.K.

Ras said:


> What happens if you tell Celeste you want to dismantle your museum display?  Do you lose everything you've got in there?


Nope. All the items will just get transferred to the lockers/storage space.


----------



## oranje

Does anyone know the answer to this question?:

Does having alternative characters make it more likely that a villager would move away? For example, I use my main character more than my alt. one. Does that mean if they don't talk to my alt, my villagers are more likely to move away even if I talk to them on my main?


----------



## Ras

P.K. said:


> Nope. All the items will just get transferred to the lockers/storage space.



I don't have any space, so I wonder if she'd just refuse to let me do it. I'm merely curious and have no plans to do it, but I've been too scared to try it!


----------



## mdchan

oranje said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this question?:
> 
> Does having alternative characters make it more likely that a villager would move away? For example, I use my main character more than my alt. one. Does that mean if they don't talk to my alt, my villagers are more likely to move away even if I talk to them on my main?



Some people claim that having an alt character ignore villagers will make them move away faster; I frankly didn't notice a difference.  When I was trying to get rid of Pietro, he left faster when I befriended him (took him a little less than a week to ping me) on my mayor character (and spoke to him once or twice on the alt)...as opposed to when I tried to ignore him on both characters (went about three weeks with no ping.)

So, I just found that befriending a villager makes them ping faster.  I haven't noticed any difference with other villagers (ones I'm not trying to get rid of whom I've befriended with both characters).

Okie, now I have a question for everyone:
What are "dreamies"?

People will list their villagers in their signature, then list their "dreamies" under them.  I thought that the villagers you have are the ones which appear in the "dreams" others have of the town.  Or does it mean they're just characters met that people want?

Just as I thought I might have figured it out, I got confused again.  @.@


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Im sorry I have a lot of questions because I just started with Animal Crossing. And I have a few questions bugging me.

When can I "NOT" adopt villagers? I only have 5 villagers and 1 claimed spot today for the 6th villager. Can I start adopting? 

thank you so much for helping me my friends...


----------



## FireNinja1

SeraphicOrder said:


> Im sorry I have a lot of questions because I just started with Animal Crossing. And I have a few questions bugging me.
> 
> When can I "NOT" adopt villagers? I only have 5 villagers and 1 claimed spot today for the 6th villager. Can I start adopting?
> 
> thank you so much for helping me my friends...


You can start adopting. You cannot do two adoptions in the same day.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

FireNinja1 said:


> You can start adopting. You cannot do two adoptions in the same day.



thank you so much for your answer. so i can start adopting now. thank you


----------



## mayor_zoe

mdchan said:


> Okie, now I have a question for everyone:
> What are "dreamies"?
> 
> People will list their villagers in their signature, then list their "dreamies" under them.  I thought that the villagers you have are the ones which appear in the "dreams" others have of the town.  Or does it mean they're just characters met that people want?
> 
> Just as I thought I might have figured it out, I got confused again.  @.@




Dreamies are villagers that people want in their village. Dreamies just means dream villagers. c:


----------



## remiaphasia

Can a villager plot be put down on the same day a villager moves in?


----------



## mayor_zoe

remiaphasia said:


> Can a villager plot be put down on the same day a villager moves in?



I think so. I know I had a plot the day a villager moved out, so I don't see why it can't be the same day one moves in. c:


Also- does anyone know this: can a villager ping to move out on the same days that a villager is sick? I've noticed I never get any move-out pings when my villagers are sick, so I just want to see if it's a waste of time to keep checking for pings or if I should wait until recovery. I never get moving/non-moving rumors from other villagers either...


----------



## OmgACNL

I need help plot resetting. Basically, I know how to do it but the other day I had 8 villagers so I made a new save file to check if anyone had moved in. No one had (I'm 100% sure) so I went back onto my mayor. When I walked around a bit a found a house right in the middle of my path  also, another time I actually found the house but didn't like its location so I closed and started a new one up again and there was no house anywhere :/ even when I repeated this like, 4 times. I was just wandering if there was something I'm doing wrong or something  thank you


----------



## P.K.

OmgACNL said:


> I need help plot resetting. Basically, I know how to do it but the other day I had 8 villagers so I made a new save file to check if anyone had moved in. No one had (I'm 100% sure) so I went back onto my mayor. When I walked around a bit a found a house right in the middle of my path  also, another time I actually found the house but didn't like its location so I closed and started a new one up again and there was no house anywhere :/ even when I repeated this like, 4 times. I was just wandering if there was something I'm doing wrong or something  thank you


That's just really how it is with random move ins. When you use an extra character and search your town, sometimes there won't be a plot but most likely there will be. 
When you checked your town and didn't see a plot, did you save that character? Because if not, that's what you did wrong. When it comes to checking for random move-ins, nothing's set in stone until you save your extra character.
This is speaking from personal experience when I searched my town for the 9th villager and forgot to save my extra character so when I loaded up my mayor, bam! Plot on my paths.


----------



## OmgACNL

P.K. said:


> That's just really how it is with random move ins. When you use an extra character and search your town, sometimes there won't be a plot but most likely there will be.
> When you checked your town and didn't see a plot, did you save that character? Because if not, that's what you did wrong. When it comes to checking for random move-ins, nothing's set in stone until you save your extra character.
> This is speaking from personal experience when I searched my town for the 9th villager and forgot to save my extra character so when I loaded up my mayor, bam! Plot on my paths.


 no, I didn't save it :') haha now I know, thank you


----------



## okun0ichio

When a villager is planning to move will they be outside of their house even when they're supposed to be sleeping?


----------



## nekosync

okun0ichio said:


> When a villager is planning to move will they be outside of their house even when they're supposed to be sleeping?



They'll go to bed when they usually do.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is Nintendo still sending letters to us?


----------



## moonchu

i have a digital copy of new leaf. if i ever purchased a new 3ds, would my streetpass homes still be there? would anything happen to my game?

- - - Post Merge - - -



nekosync said:


> Is Nintendo still sending letters to us?



they did during the summer, that's the most recent letter they sent.


----------



## oranje

Do golden shovels have a lesser chance of striking rocks with multiple ores than silver ones?


----------



## Reese

oranje said:


> Do golden shovels have a lesser chance of striking rocks with multiple ores than silver ones?


iirc only the silver shovel has the ability to make ore come out of the money rock.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

I have a question about turnips. I belong in a different country I guess and have a different timezone. if i brought my turnips to a town with a different date, will that spoil the turnips?

thank you so much for answering my question.


----------



## okun0ichio

SeraphicOrder said:


> I have a question about turnips. I belong in a different country I guess and have a different timezone. if i brought my turnips to a town with a different date, will that spoil the turnips?
> 
> thank you so much for answering my question.



No, it doesn't, that's why people can TT to get a good turnip price then let people visit to sell with no problems.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

thank you so much for answering


----------



## Barbara

These might be stupid questions, but I haven't played ACNL in months so I'll need some time to remember everything again.
What do cycling and tier (villagers) mean?


----------



## Ras

Tier villagers, over in the villager trading forum, there's a popularity list. Tier 1 are most popular, Tier 2 are next most popular, down to Tier 5. 

Cycling is either moving out villagers to try to get someone back (you move 16 after losing the guy you want back, then you can adopt him again) or it's just moving villagers out so people can adopt them from you.


----------



## molas

Does anyone have any tips for finding a gar? I've been hunting one for almost three hours, saving frequently, scaring off other fish, and nothing.

Also, is it possible to find on tours or anything?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Gar can be found in the river pools. The pond like things. They are rare and have long shadows. Found at night I believe.


----------



## molas

SeraphicOrder said:


> Gar can be found in the river pools. The pond like things. They are rare and have long shadows. Found at night I believe.



Yeah, I know, I meant tips more along the lines of when people found it easier to find them. Like different months, peak times, etc. Sorry for not being more clear/specific!

EDIT: Would luck happen have any sort of effect on it, possibly? I had bad luck when I was looking.


----------



## Barbara

Ras said:


> Tier villagers, over in the villager trading forum, there's a popularity list. Tier 1 are most popular, Tier 2 are next most popular, down to Tier 5.
> 
> Cycling is either moving out villagers to try to get someone back (you move 16 after losing the guy you want back, then you can adopt him again) or it's just moving villagers out so people can adopt them from you.


Thanks, but I still have some questions. What does the 'tier' mean/where does the word come from? And what do you mean with 'you move 16'?


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Barbara said:


> Thanks, but I still have some questions. What does the 'tier' mean/where does the word come from? And what do you mean with 'you move 16'?



I'm not sure where the word 'tier' originates, but by 'move 16', Ras means allow 16 villagers to move out of your village in order to reclaim a lost villager. After 16 move away, whether or not they were in your town to begin with, you can get that villager back.


----------



## moonchu

tier is just hierarchy. it's just different levels of popularity in terms of villagers on the forums.


----------



## oranje

Why are the carpets and wallpapers from the Bug-Off re-orderable but the wallpaper and carpet from the Fishing Contest are not?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Tier means group. They are grouped by order of 15 to connote popularity. 

i have a question about villager cathcphrases. If you adopt a villager with a changed catchphrase... will he/she ask me in the future to change it? anyone have this experience? thank you


----------



## Ras

Yeah.  I adopted Lolly and she always asks for a new catchphrase.  I like the way she audibly pronounces "bonbon," so it never happens.


----------



## Barbara

Thanks Ras, Earth-Wolf Howl, captain_katie and SeraphicOrder, it's clear now.


----------



## oranje

Is there any thread detailing on how plot resetting works? Because I have a villager moving out in a few days and I would like to know beforehand.


----------



## FriendlyVillager

If I build a second bridge, can I demolish the bridge that my town started with?


----------



## molas

Yep, you can!


----------



## hiimsenpai

Is there a way to get a villager to move in a specific location? Ive been plot resetting for hours but the villager isnt setting his plot where I want him


----------



## Sholee

oranje said:


> Is there any thread detailing on how plot resetting works? Because I have a villager moving out in a few days and I would like to know beforehand.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68222-quot-Controlling-quot-where-houses-appear

if you want, you can place PWPs around your town that you don't want villagers plotting their house so it will limit their spawn areas


----------



## Miss_Tisa

Is it possible to get a villager from another campsite?
Assuming that the person has an allotted space and everything needed,


----------



## SolixTanaka

Hey guys, I know that when you can't interact with an item within your home you get an HHA score penalty. Does this also apply to chairs that can't be sat in? Sometimes the gap between chairs/sofas and tables looks much too wide. :<


----------



## Ras

Miss_Tisa said:


> Is it possible to get a villager from another campsite?
> Assuming that the person has an allotted space and everything needed,



No, only from your own.


----------



## oranje

Sholee said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68222-quot-Controlling-quot-where-houses-appear
> 
> if you want, you can place PWPs around your town that you don't want villagers plotting their house so it will limit their spawn areas



Thank you!  Unforunetly I've reached my limit for my PWPS but I think I'll put them in more strategic locations.


----------



## PaperCat

hey. i just got a villager from a friends town. I cannot remember when they move in. Is it the next day? or 2 days?


----------



## molas

If you invited them yourself, probably the next day. If you picked them up from the void I'm unsure.


----------



## Miss_Tisa

What exactly is the "void"?


----------



## molas

When a villager moves out, they go to the "void," which means if the person whose town they moved out of connects with someone over wi-fi, local, or via streetpass, that villager can move into the second person's town, if they haven't had the villager recently and have less than 10 villagers. And as long as they are the first person to connect with them since the villager moved out.


----------



## moonchu

SolixTanaka said:


> Hey guys, I know that when you can't interact with an item within your home you get an HHA score penalty. Does this also apply to chairs that can't be sat in? Sometimes the gap between chairs/sofas and tables looks much too wide. :<



i think this may count? though i'm not sure. what i do is turn my chairs sideways, maybe this will help you. i agree on the gap looking too wide and awkward.


----------



## ribbyn

I saw the hiatus guide on animalcrossingus's tumblr, but I felt like a couple of things were a little outdated. I was wondering if there were any other hiatus guides out there, or if anyone knows the best way to prepare for and come back from a hiatus?


----------



## molas

There are two ways to prepare for a haitus, depending on whether you want everything to be exactly as you left it when you started the haitus, or if you just want to make sure none of your villagers move.

For the former, write down the date you're leaving in your game notes (so you won't lose it), writing down both your 3DS clock date and your ingame date if they are different. 

Then, when you get back from your haitus, change your 3DS clock to the date that's in your notes (make sure if ingame and 3DS were different that they both match), and when you load up, it'll be like you never left. You can then TT day by day (or jump if no one plans on moving) to the correct date on the 3DS clock.

If you're only concerned about your villagers moving, before you go, make sure a villager pings you and you tell them to stay, then save and quit and you can start your haitus from there. Then no matter how long of a break you take, no one will have left, since the game hasn't set a new person to move out yet.


----------



## doveling

can a villager set their plot down inbetween two houses w/ 5 spaces in between?

like this;

RXXXXXR

R= RESIDENT X= SPACE


----------



## molas

Nope, there would need to be seven spaces in order for another villager house to fit in between.


----------



## doveling

molas said:


> Nope, there would need to be seven spaces in order for another villager house to fit in between.


aw ok, now i have to place this villager in a random spot ;_:


----------



## okun0ichio

So I mixed up my hybrid red and regular red flowers and I have no idea which is which. Should I get rid of all red flowers that I currently have and get new ones to breed with or should I just place them randomly hoping that I got the right ones.


----------



## RayOfHope

I just started a new town, and not all of the villagers have moved in yet. Can I start moving in dreamies now, or do I have to wait until the game moves in the remaining 3 or 4 villagers, before I can move them out and get my dreamies in?


----------



## oranje

I have a question regarding grass erosion. I know that if you time travel, grass starts to erode, but what if you only TT forward for an hour or three? How would that affect grass erosion?


----------



## Brobasaur

Question. So I had 8 villagers, went to a town and invited Zell to move in. He said yes and the next day an ugly pig named spork moved in instead. What happened?? Will Zell still move in or am I stuck with this pig?

And is there a way to speed up moving him out like sending him garbage or something?


----------



## tinytaylor

I haven't unlocked 2nd floor museum upgrade or the coffe shop? for whatever reason I haven't gotten these requests from blabbers yet? i have donated over 50 items and at least three have been from each category. i started my town july 1 2014. is it possible that I haven't had this request get because my town is set in 2013 at the moment?


----------



## Ras

Wyndfyre said:


> I just started a new town, and not all of the villagers have moved in yet. Can I start moving in dreamies now, or do I have to wait until the game moves in the remaining 3 or 4 villagers, before I can move them out and get my dreamies in?



You can start moving them in immediately.


----------



## Spontida

What's the best way to get more points for the HHA trendy challenge? Is it best to have 2 full different  sets of trendy series sets per room? Or just 1?

Or how about 2 of the same set in a room?


----------



## molas

If you're going for the theme challenge, any duplicates of items within the same room won't count towards your score. Putting two different series in one room will improve your score the most out of what you said, just make sure all interactive items are usable. You can have multiples of items throughout the house, like having a full sleek series in your main room and also one in a side room.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

tinytaylor said:


> I haven't unlocked 2nd floor museum upgrade or the coffe shop? for whatever reason I haven't gotten these requests from blabbers yet? i have donated over 50 items and at least three have been from each category. i started my town july 1 2014. is it possible that I haven't had this request get because my town is set in 2013 at the moment?



Did you donate deep sea creatures too? Also, try talking to him more.


----------



## okun0ichio

thatawkwardkid said:


> Did you donate deep sea creatures too? Also, try talking to him more.



I already have the cafe and 2nd floor and had never donated any deep sea creatures.


----------



## tinytaylor

thanks y'all! i think the problem was the date. i went back to 2014 and blathers requested the second floor


----------



## princesse

How do you know when a villager can be adopted again?


----------



## molas

It's best and easiest honestly just to keep track of your cycling, but you should be able to tell if they were on main street visiting and stop appearing there.


----------



## lnvaderZlM

Is the bell boom ordinance supposed to stack with Re-Tail's premium item list thingy? I was under the impression that it does, but Reese is only buying my perfect apples for 6,000 bells when it should be 7,200... I think she's buying everything else at bell boom price (non-native fruits for 600 - reg price 500 I think?)


----------



## Xanarcah

lnvaderZlM said:


> Is the bell boom ordinance supposed to stack with Re-Tail's premium item list thingy? I was under the impression that it does, but Reese is only buying my perfect apples for 6,000 bells when it should be 7,200... I think she's buying everything else at bell boom price (non-native fruits for 600 - reg price 500 I think?)



Bell Boom doesn't affect premium items or turnips.


----------



## Spontida

Should I keep lucky clovers in my house even though they don't count for the Trendy theme?


----------



## Espers

I wanted to ask if a villager can request to move on other villagers birthdays? I just had Paula move on the 27 and she sent me her pic on the 28th and since Marshal and Monique birthdays are today and tomorrow I wanted to make sure I didn't miss a move request. I haven't gotten a ping or talk about anyone wanting to move yet so I just want know if i should keep talking to see if it comes up.


----------



## kasane

Espers said:


> I wanted to ask if a villager can request to move on other villagers birthdays? I just had Paula move on the 27 and she sent me her pic on the 28th and since Marshal and Monique birthdays are today and tomorrow I wanted to make sure I didn't miss a move request. I haven't gotten a ping or talk about anyone wanting to move yet so I just want know if i should keep talking to see if it comes up.



I'm pretty sure they should mention a rumour if you keep on talking to them.
If this fails, then you can change your 3DS clock setting to a year ahead, load up your game, create a New Save File, and then check your Town Map. If a house is gone, then someone is wanting to move. Exit without saving and change the year back, and go in front of the villager who wants to leave. They should ping. And this method will not affect any gameplay


----------



## Espers

KitsuneNikki said:


> I'm pretty sure they should mention a rumour if you keep on talking to them.
> If this fails, then you can change your 3DS clock setting to a year ahead, load up your game, create a New Save File, and then check your Town Map. If a house is gone, then someone is wanting to move. Exit without saving and change the year back, and go in front of the villager who wants to leave. They should ping. And this method will not affect any gameplay


Thanks for the info! I will try this tomorrow if I still don't get any talks or moving or a ping about it.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Hi I have a question...

I have 10 villagers right now. One of then will be leaving on oct 3 and they will be in boxes at that time right? Can I adopt a new villager on oct 3 or on oct 4?


----------



## Ras

Oct. 4.  On Oct. 3, they are in boxes and if someone adopts them, their empty house is still in your town, counting towards the 10 limit.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Thank you so much for answering a newbie's question


----------



## Sinister

Marshal has set up his plot in my town today and I have used the reset trick to get his plot where I want it to be. I found out Gracie is visiting my town as well today for the 3rd time. After I complete the fashion check, I want to TT back to this morning to have her again so I can complete the 4th check and have Emporium build soon. I was wondering, will this have any effect on the fact that I've resetted Marshal's plot?


----------



## Amalthea

Rignelda said:


> Marshal has set up his plot in my town today and I have used the reset trick to get his plot where I want it to be. I found out Gracie is visiting my town as well today for the 3rd time. After I complete the fashion check, I want to TT back to this morning to have her again so I can complete the 4th check and have Emporium build soon. I was wondering, will this have any effect on the fact that I've resetted Marshal's plot?


As long as you saved your game and loaded up your player character with Marshal's plot where you want it, his plot can no longer move. Time travelling will not change the location of his plot. I don't believe anything can change the location of his plot now.


----------



## Sinister

Faery said:


> As long as you saved your game and loaded up your player character with Marshal's plot where you want it, his plot can no longer move. Time travelling will not change the location of his plot. I don't believe anything can change the location of his plot now.



Okay, thank you so much! This has been helpful


----------



## Apo

I?ve got a few questions, first of all, can you have more than 1 windmill? Second, will the newest villager never ping you to move? And lastly, does Time Traveling for very long periods of time affects your friendship wiht your villagers?


----------



## molas

You can only have one windmill. 

As far as the newest villager is concerned, I feel it's like replacing wallpaper/carpet for villagers: People say it's possible and just really rare, but I've yet to see someone prove it.

I think it does? I've not been getting as many random letters from villagers since I did some big time travel leaps. If someone else knows better please correct me.


----------



## moonchu

the newest villager will ping for other stuff once you talk to them etc, but if you mean moving, i heard it's possible but extremely rare. i haven't seen it though.

as for replacing wallpapers and carpets, i don't believe it! until i see it. annnnd i haven't. :<

in terms of time travel, i believe i heard that it only affects the rumor (that you're a time traveler) but i think that's it. i think the lack of letters may be you just not talking to them as much as you normally would if you're on time traveling missions/excursions? i don't travel so i'm not sure. i just know i receive more letters when i speak with them more.


----------



## Apo

Alright, thanks everyone.


----------



## mdchan

So, I'm getting a villager from another member (through cycling).  I just talked with the villager today and got her to agree to move into my town.

I'm considering trying to do the plot reset trick, so there are a couple of things I'd like to know first:

1)  When will the villager move in?
I hear campsite villagers move in 2 days later, but then reports that boxed villagers move in the next day.  Which one is it?

2)  Is there a possibility of losing the villager entirely by plot resetting?
I don't want to do the plot reset trick if there's a chance of the villager not moving in.

And for future reference since I'm also starting a cycling town:
How many villagers can move into a given town at a time?

Please and thank you!


----------



## RayOfHope

mdchan said:


> So, I'm getting a villager from another member (through cycling).  I just talked with the villager today and got her to agree to move into my town.
> 
> I'm considering trying to do the plot reset trick, so there are a couple of things I'd like to know first:
> 
> 1)  When will the villager move in?
> I hear campsite villagers move in 2 days later, but then reports that boxed villagers move in the next day.  Which one is it?
> 
> 2)  Is there a possibility of losing the villager entirely by plot resetting?
> I don't want to do the plot reset trick if there's a chance of the villager not moving in.
> 
> And for future reference since I'm also starting a cycling town:
> How many villagers can move into a given town at a time?
> 
> Please and thank you!



1) Boxed villagers have always moved in the next day for me, and I seem to recall Lolly moving in from my campsite the next day as well. But I recall villagers taking an extra day or two to move in, though I don't remember if those were regular move-ins or villagers from other towns. You can always just use the plot resetting method anyway just to check, and if they're not there you can save the character and try the next day. With each day there's a bigger chance of them showing up.

2) I've never heard of that happening so I very much doubt it. If a villager says they're going to move in, I strongly doubt that would change. It certainly hasn't happened to me, and if there was a big enough chance it would be well-known by now, I think.

3) So, how many villagers can put plots in your town at one time? Or maybe can there be a villager in boxes while another villager puts a plot down? I have no idea, but just in case I would say, no.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

How often does bamboo produce shoots? I've had two bamboos for over a week, and I've gotten one shoot. There is plenty of space between them. I read that they spawned very quickly to the point that they were a big nuisance, so I was expecting to have all the shoots I needed in a few days. I'm eager to put my violet patches back around them. I don't like how bare it is there.


----------



## Feloreena

CrimzonLogic said:


> How often does bamboo produce shoots? I've had two bamboos for over a week, and I've gotten one shoot. There is plenty of space between them. I read that they spawned very quickly to the point that they were a big nuisance, so I was expecting to have all the shoots I needed in a few days. I'm eager to put my violet patches back around them. I don't like how bare it is there.



That's strange. I've found that they spawn new shoots every day (they're buried nearby), and that they spawn up to two or three spaces around the bamboo. Do you have patterns on the floor or flowers that are blocking them from spreading?


----------



## Beachland

How do you get candy? This is my first time playing October and I talked to that Halloween guy today and he said something about giving villagers candy.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Feloreena said:


> That's strange. I've found that they spawn new shoots every day (they're buried nearby), and that they spawn up to two spaces around the bamboo. Do you have patterns on the floor or flowers that are blocking them from spreading?




_Two_ spaces? Ah, I have some PWP's about two spaces away from them. Maybe those are interfering?   But I got a shoot from the side that has three spaces clear, so maybe I can get another one from that same spot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beachland said:


> How do you get candy? This is my first time playing October and I talked to that Halloween guy today and he said something about giving villagers candy.



Find candy in the nookling junction, from the fortune cookie spot.

Why does it not quote the posts I'm trying to reply to with "reply with quote"?  Edit: I typed the quote code manually and it worked. Hummmm...


----------



## Feloreena

CrimzonLogic said:


> _Two_ spaces? Ah, I have some PWP's about two spaces away from them. Maybe those are interfering?   But I got a shoot from the side that has three spaces clear, so maybe I can get another one from that same spot.



I guess that the PWP is blocking it from growing then. If you're just looking to collect a lot of shoots initially it may be worth burying some in a more empty area.


----------



## baconhwang

Why is my interest disabled on my account when I go to shop > ABD?


----------



## Vizionari

baconhwang said:


> Why is my interest disabled on my account when I go to shop > ABD?



Users here were apparently abusing the feature so the mods disabled it. If you look in the Bell Tree HQ there's a thread on that.


----------



## oranje

So I have a question regarding villager adoption. So I'm lurking for some villagers at the moment but what if my own villager pinged me to move in a few days? Is there a way for them to still move but stay for a few days even when my wanted villager is not ready to move right away yet?


----------



## molas

You can TT to stick to the same day for however long you need to, as long as you don't pass 6am either direction.


----------



## oranje

molas said:


> You can TT to stick to the same day for however long you need to, as long as you don't pass 6am either direction.



So would that mean if (for example) I was about to go to sleep on that day, I would TT to the same day before 6am (like 5am)?


----------



## molas

oranje said:


> So would that mean if (for example) I was about to go to sleep on that day, I would TT to the same day before 6am (like 5am)?



If you were going to sleep for the day you would TT to sometime *after* 6am the same day, so the clock doesn't turn over. 

Say you're on October 2nd, and if you're trying to stay on October 2nd, you won't go before 6am October 2nd or past 5:59am October 3rd.

EDIT: Nevermind on my question, she will accept a new bed!


----------



## LambdaDelta

What flowers can you never obtain a bag for under any circumstance?


----------



## thatawkwardkid

LambdaDelta said:


> What flowers can you never obtain a bag for under any circumstance?



I'm 100% sure carnations and _maybe_ Jacob's Ladder ca't be obtained.


----------



## LambdaDelta

red carnations can (I have a bag)

not sure about the other colors though


----------



## molas

Does TTing backwards count towards grasswear? For example/reference, I'm going a day forward and a day back several times.

And an April Fool's question, can I get multiple towels in a day?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Hi I have a question about villager move ins.

If my 10th villager moved out today. Is there a possibilty that I will see a random plot from a random villager move in tomorrow?

I would hate to see that when Im planning to purchase and reserve my dreamy from someone in tbt.

Thank you so much for answering my newbie question. Im just worried.


----------



## molas

SeraphicOrder said:


> Hi I have a question about villager move ins.
> 
> If my 10th villager moved out today. Is there a possibilty that I will see a random plot from a random villager move in tomorrow?
> 
> I would hate to see that when Im planning to purchase and reserve my dreamy from someone in tbt.
> 
> Thank you so much for answering my newbie question. Im just worried.



It is possible if you wifi with someone and they happen to have a villager in their void. I'd not wifi with anyone whose void you're unsure of until you're able to pick up your dreamie. If you get a lot of streetpasses I'd turn that off.

But from the game itself? No, no random move-ins aside from wifi/streetpass once you've nine villagers.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Thank you so much for answering my question.

Oh I realized that technically there wont be a plot tomorrow since I have 10 villagers now. I will only catch voided villagets starting tomorrow. Is that right? Thanks


----------



## NyaaChan

Got Stitches on my campsite 1 day after I accepted Mint and he happens to be my SO dreamie, if I get bree out, would I be able to travel backwards and get to see Stitches again? So I can hold him for him, it actually happenned the same for my SO when he got Rosie to move in so he could pass her to me and I feel guilty for it.
I think I know the answer but I wanted a miracle to happen xD


----------



## molas

SeraphicOrder said:


> Thank you so much for answering my question.
> 
> Oh I realized that technically there wont be a plot tomorrow since I have 10 villagers now. I will only catch voided villagets starting tomorrow. Is that right? Thanks



I've heard of people catching voided villagers when they have someone in boxes, so better safe than sorry.



NyaaChan said:


> Got Stitches on my campsite 1 day after I accepted Mint and he happens to be my SO dreamie, if I get bree out, would I be able to travel backwards and get to see Stitches again? So I can hold him for him, it actually happenned the same for my SO when he got Rosie to move in so he could pass her to me and I feel guilty for it.
> I think I know the answer but I wanted a miracle to happen xD



Nope, he won't be there if you were to travel back. I'm sorry. Though you could probably try and find him again my campsite resetting, but that could take a while.


----------



## Crucifigo

I've got a question about Feng Shui, which rooms can you do it in? I've looked it up and got a lot of contradicting information, and I want to know for sure before I put in orders for furniture.


----------



## NyaaChan

molas said:


> I've heard of people catching voided villagers when they have someone in boxes, so better safe than sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, he won't be there if you were to travel back. I'm sorry. Though you could probably try and find him again my campsite resetting, but that could take a while.



Thank you, even if it takes a while my SO needs to send some villagers out so he can get on of each personality and his dreamies(one left and it was my fault), so basically he needs to send Olaf out but he is on his town since the beginning :s


----------



## LambdaDelta

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...NEW-THREAD!)&p=3927207&viewfull=1#post3927207


----------



## CrimzonLogic

So I've looked it up, and gotten mixed answers: Do campsite villagers move in 1-3 days after accepting your invitation, or do they move in only after two days? I've had a camper move in before, but I don't remember how long he took.
I'm expecting Lolly. She's adorable. :3 I got her to agree to move in yesterday. I tried plot resetting earlier a few times, but no plots appeared. So she'll probably come tomorrow, right? Just want to make sure before I waste any more time trying to get her today.


----------



## molas

If her plot isn't appearing she's not coming in for today, so yeah try tomorrow.


----------



## Xanarcah

CrimzonLogic said:


> So I've looked it up, and gotten mixed answers: Do campsite villagers move in 1-3 days after accepting your invitation, or do they move in only after two days? I've had a camper move in before, but I don't remember how long he took.
> I'm expecting Lolly. She's adorable. :3 I got her to agree to move in yesterday. I tried plot resetting earlier a few times, but no plots appeared. So she'll probably come tomorrow, right? Just want to make sure before I waste any more time trying to get her today.



Campsite villagers take 2 days to move in, so Lolly should be putting her plot down tomorrow. 

They maaaay take a few days longer if someone else is moving out of your town around the same time they're supposed to move in, though.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Okay, thanks. I'll wait until tomorrow. Hopefully I don't forget to plot reset first.


----------



## Xanarcah

CrimzonLogic said:


> Okay, thanks. I'll wait until tomorrow. Hopefully I don't forget to plot reset first.



No problem. 

Congrats on getting Lolly! She's super adorable and one of my favorite villagers~


----------



## molas

I asked one question about this before, but I did some reading on the subject and I'm looking for clarification, so here's a few more questions:

-My original question was does grass wear appear if one TTs backwards?

-Does saving and quitting often contribute to grass wear?

-Does playing as multiple characters in one day contribute to grass wear?

-Does grass wear appear over saving/quitting, or does it only appear once the day has changed?

Thank you! When I googled some things were unclear, so maybe I wasn't looking in the right places.


----------



## Crucifigo

How does the game decide where to put villager house plots? I'm planting a LOT of trees and so far they've avoided all of them, and my huge orchard. Do villagers avoid placing their homes on trees/flower patches?


----------



## oranje

molas said:


> If you were going to sleep for the day you would TT to sometime *after* 6am the same day, so the clock doesn't turn over.
> 
> Say you're on October 2nd, and if you're trying to stay on October 2nd, you won't go before 6am October 2nd or past 5:59am October 3rd.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind on my question, she will accept a new bed!



Thank you!  I have another question regarding TTing backwards and move-ins. So I had to move forward in time to get rid of one of my villagers and I'm going to pick up a villager today. When my new villager moves in, can I TT back in time to the correct time without losing them?


----------



## Ayaya

@molas: As far as I'm aware, TTing backwards would count as a new day,  so yes, it will appear. Grass wear will happen if any character (excepting villagers) walk on grass, and it'll start showing after around a week, I think. Saving and quitting doesn't affect it, only whether you walk on it or not on that day. 

If you want to prevent grass wear, do not run at all cost. I've had a few friends over who ran around my town, and a week later some medium-large patches showed up x_x vice versa if you want grass wear!

@Crucifigo: Your map has sweet spots where a villager will most likely place their house there. If you try plot-resetting and they show up on certain places multiple times, then that's the sweet spot. 

You're probably lucky since I've heard the opposite happen to other players lol. I had a villager move on top of my perfect peaches, getting rid of it in the process  They only places they avoid is where a PWP is placed, but that doesn't stop them from placing it near/next to a PWP I think.


----------



## effluo

Crucifigo said:


> How does the game decide where to put villager house plots? I'm planting a LOT of trees and so far they've avoided all of them, and my huge orchard. Do villagers avoid placing their homes on trees/flower patches?



It's random. Villagers can place their homes on top of trees and flowers and paths. They only thing that will prevent them are PWP projects and rocks. 
This is why many people plot reset.


----------



## moonchu

molas said:


> I asked one question about this before, but I did some reading on the subject and I'm looking for clarification, so here's a few more questions:
> 
> -My original question was does grass wear appear if one TTs backwards?
> 
> -Does saving and quitting often contribute to grass wear?
> 
> -Does playing as multiple characters in one day contribute to grass wear?
> 
> -Does grass wear appear over saving/quitting, or does it only appear once the day has changed?
> 
> Thank you! When I googled some things were unclear, so maybe I wasn't looking in the right places.



i am pretty sure that none of those EXCEPT multiple characters contribute to grass wear. if you play with more than one chara, you're still walking on grass for an amount of time. d:  

if youre concerned about grasswear, just don't run or walk on places that you want grass, at all. never. and if you want to regrow patches, you can TT ahead and it'll grow back. keep in mind that certain areas in your town have permanent dirt patches which will never grow grass (why they did this, i'll never understand).


----------



## molas

Thank you guys for the answers! What I'm trying to do ultimately is get my natural paths faster, and what I'm gathering is maybe playing on multiple characters and running over the paths more will help?



oranje said:


> Thank you!  I have another question regarding TTing backwards and move-ins. So I had to move forward in time to get rid of one of my villagers and I'm going to pick up a villager today. When my new villager moves in, can I TT back in time to the correct time without losing them?



Once you have your new villager's plot set, you can safely TT backwards any amount of time, and it'll count as one day, and when you next load up they'll be in their house unpacking.


----------



## Barbara

I have a small question: what's the worst that can happen to my town if I travel (only) one hour backwards? Due to winter time I'll be changing the time one hour in a few weeks, but I want to make sure nothing bad will happen to my town. So is it possible anything changes? Every tiny bit counts.


----------



## vodkasmizmar

You won't see any changes, Barbara. As long as you do it in the middle of the day (don't do it near 12AM or 6AM!)

The only side effects I can think of is if you do it at 12PM, Reese may have a different turnip price. If you do it around 10AM, the shops may be closed when you set the time back. If you TT around 5PM, Pete may not have delivered your mail. Also, if you have any house-visits set up for a certain time with your villagers, you may end up missing them.

Otherwise, no big deal to TT back an hour


----------



## Barbara

Thanks for the fast answer! I guess turnips will still spoil, like always when TTing?
I don't really care about those little changes - there won't change anything important at all, and the shops etc are meant to open an hour later from then on.


----------



## oranje

molas said:


> Thank you guys for the answers! What I'm trying to do ultimately is get my natural paths faster, and what I'm gathering is maybe playing on multiple characters and running over the paths more will help?
> 
> 
> 
> Once you have your new villager's plot set, you can safely TT backwards any amount of time, and it'll count as one day, and when you next load up they'll be in their house unpacking.




Thank you!


----------



## moonchu

molas said:


> Thank you guys for the answers! What I'm trying to do ultimately is get my natural paths faster, and what I'm gathering is maybe playing on multiple characters and running over the paths more will help?



hm, i wonder if it would help? i honestly feel like it doesn't matter. i have gotten dirt paths (and gigantic dirt patches) all over my town before i made my other two charas, and i don't even use them that much. i just think it depends on duration of time played on the grass.


----------



## Toraojou

Here's a question for all you villager cyclers: has anyone ever successfully done a sixteen villager cycle (gotten that particular villager back) with plot resetting? Or have you all had a friend hold that villager for you and just go back to get them?

See, I lost Claudia several months ago and just now completed the sixteen villager cycle. I've been plot resetting for nearly five hours now and I haven't seen her...and I made it so that after the sixteenth villager moved I'd be stuck on Snooty.


----------



## Reese

Does Pascal show up once a day per character, or just once a day period?


----------



## PandaNikita

Reese said:


> Does Pascal show up once a day per character, or just once a day period?



I've had Pascal show up for my mayor more than once in a day, as long as you catch a scallop he will pop up


----------



## Reese

PandaNikita said:


> I've had Pascal show up for my mayor more than once in a day, as long as you catch a scallop he will pop up


Oh!... Really? I've read in a bunch of places that he only shows up once a day. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

he only shows up on your first scallop... that was weird when he showed up twice...


----------



## SarahBearah

What does cycling mean, and do you get the EXACT same villager (eg do they have the memories/letters/etc. as before?


----------



## starlark

SarahBearah said:


> What does cycling mean, and do you get the EXACT same villager (eg do they have the memories/letters/etc. as before?



If you mean cycling for a villager, it basically means you must "cycle" (move out) 16 villagers not including that villager before you get them back. This is because Nintendo likes messing with us.
No matter if you get someone to hold them, or if you get them from someone else's town, they will always remember you.


----------



## Ayaya

Kabuki sold me a fake painting (?；д；｀) I feel betrayed. 
What are you supposed to do with a fake painting/statue? Can you sell it or does it require a disposal fee? I'm hanging it in my room for now...


----------



## starlark

Ayaya said:


> Kabuki sold me a fake painting (?；д；｀) I feel betrayed.
> What are you supposed to do with a fake painting/statue? Can you sell it or does it require a disposal fee? I'm hanging it in my room for now...



If you want to sell it, it'll require a disposal fee. If you can get hold of a trash bin, they're extremely useful for situations like these/ Fireworks night.


----------



## Ayaya

@starlark: I don't have a trash bin but luckily, one of my villager does. Thank you for answering!


----------



## XIII

Couple of quick questions that I haven't found a straight answer for:

1. Is there a way to display 'wall items' on a metal rack like Cyrus uses? I wanted to have a museum room dedicated to all the clocks in the game, but I'm 2 spaces short otherwise.

2. Villager happiness - does anyone know for certain if refusing to buy their overpriced junk / go through with an unfair trade will lower their happiness? Also, if I deliver a package to a villager, whose happiness increases? The recipient, sender or both?


----------



## FireNinja1

XIII said:


> Couple of quick questions that I haven't found a straight answer for:
> 
> 1. Is there a way to display 'wall items' on a metal rack like Cyrus uses? I wanted to have a museum room dedicated to all the clocks in the game, but I'm 2 spaces short otherwise.
> 
> 2. Villager happiness - does anyone know for certain if refusing to buy their overpriced junk / go through with an unfair trade will lower their happiness? Also, if I deliver a package to a villager, whose happiness increases? The recipient, sender or both?


 1. I believe that it is impossible to do that, and I don't know of any way to do any sort of thing like that, at least I haven't heard of a way.
2. Probably lowers the happiness. I don't know by how much, but I think denying anything will lower friendship. And for the latter part, methinks both, because you have to go back to the sender to report everything that you have done.


----------



## molas

Can a gar be caught during tours?


----------



## Ayaya

@molas Since Gar is available at 4pm-9am,  you need to find a tour that takes place at that time. Ex: Fall bug hunting tour. Haven't tried all the tours yet so maybe someone else who has can help.


----------



## molas

Ayaya said:


> @molas Since Gar is available at 4pm-9am,  you need to find a tour that takes place at that time. Ex: Fall bug hunting tour. Haven't tried all the tours yet so maybe someone else who has can help.



Oh, thank you for that info though! That widens my search perimeters a bit, I wasn't sure which tours were at ideal times.


----------



## twisty

How many HRA points are fake paintings worth?


----------



## XIII

FireNinja1 said:


> 1. I believe that it is impossible to do that, and I don't know of any way to do any sort of thing like that, at least I haven't heard of a way.
> 2. Probably lowers the happiness. I don't know by how much, but I think denying anything will lower friendship. And for the latter part, methinks both, because you have to go back to the sender to report everything that you have done.


Gah, I was afraid of that. Thanks for answering!


----------



## Amalthea

twisty said:


> How many HRA points are fake paintings worth?


I couldn't find an exact answer, but they are reportedly worth less than genuine paintings(which are 151 points, from what I've read). One user reported that they were worth 0, but no proof.


----------



## Reese

Faery said:


> I couldn't find an exact answer, but they are reportedly worth less than genuine paintings(which are 151 points, from what I've read). One user reported that they were worth 0, but no proof.


Genuine art is 651 apiece, fake art is 0. Liquefy's FAQ on GameFAQs (section 56) lists all the different types of items with how many HHA points they're worth.


----------



## molas

Do balloons shot down on easter for eggs count towards the badges?


----------



## FireNinja1

molas said:


> Do balloons shot down on easter for eggs count towards the badges?



I would assume so.


----------



## molas

Ah, great, thank you!


----------



## skylarfrances

I'm wondering if there's any way to see a character's clothing items that you have in your HH showcase? There's a hat that I love (sort of floppy wide brimmed black hat) but I haven't been able to find it by googling!


----------



## Amalthea

skylarfrances said:


> I'm wondering if there's any way to see a character's clothing items that you have in your HH showcase? There's a hat that I love (sort of floppy wide brimmed black hat) but I haven't been able to find it by googling!


I don't know anything about the HH Showcase, but is it this Floppy Hat?


----------



## mogyay

maple sent me a letter saying that my previous letter made her feel better about moving to a new town but she hasn't pinged me and no one seems to saying anything about her going either. what should i do ?


----------



## skylarfrances

Faery said:


> I don't know anything about the HH Showcase, but is it this Floppy Hat?


Yes it is! If it is actually just called the floppy hat I'm feeling pretty stupid, haha.


----------



## mogyay

Faery said:


> I don't know anything about the HH Showcase, but is it this Floppy Hat?



my baaaad, ninja'd


----------



## Amalthea

mogyay said:


> maple sent me a letter saying she my previous letter made her feel better about moving to a new town but she hasn't pinged me and no one seems to saying anything about her going either. what should i do ?


 http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145364-Villager-Moving-Rumors-(guide)
^Have you just not reached the dialogue where they say Maple is moving, maybe?

Try Saving & Quitting while Maple is outside and then walking past her again if she didn't ping you before; unless you haven't talked to her in about a week or more, and then she won't ping you until after you talk to her first.

- - - Post Merge - - -



skylarfrances said:


> Yes it is! If it is actually just called the floppy hat I'm feeling pretty stupid, haha.


It is just called the Floppy Hat(but I didn't know it existed until now, either, haha). It's available from Gracie's during summer at the T&T Emporium.


----------



## skylarfrances

Sorry, what does BTB mean?


----------



## Mikorin

skylarfrances said:


> Sorry, what does BTB mean?



It's one of the many names for the forums bells.


----------



## skylarfrances

i'm just wondering if there's a reason that people don't like each other talking to their villagers when they're in their towns? (or at least their permanent villagers)


----------



## FireNinja1

skylarfrances said:


> i'm just wondering if there's a reason that people don't like each other talking to their villagers when they're in their towns? (or at least their permanent villagers)



They will mention "Oh hey [mayor name], so this one person named [visitor name] from [visitor's town name] talked to me the other day. S/He seemed like a [rumor]." Or, well, something to that extent. Having people not talk to those villagers prevents this rumor from showing up. Some do this because they want to search for rumors of pings. This is believed to slow down that process by some degree.


----------



## skylarfrances

i feel like i'm asking so many questions in this thread, haha

is it possible for a non-mayor player to change the sign patterns? my mayor has 9 paths in the patterns, and i wanted to reserve one for outfits, and then use the secondary player for the rest of my patterns but i'm wondering if it has to be the mayor changing the signs?


----------



## Mikorin

idk if it has to be the mayor, but if you put a pattern on the sign, you can delete the pattern from your list and it'll stay on the sign. Just thought I'd let you know in case you didn't know that.


----------



## skylarfrances

Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> idk if it has to be the mayor, but if you put a pattern on the sign, you can delete the pattern from your list and it'll stay on the sign. Just thought I'd let you know in case you didn't know that.



solid! that's even better. thankyou!


----------



## Sholee

how much do i have to expand my house to use the remodel designs at nooks~ (castle, zen design)


----------



## Ettienne

Sholee said:


> how much do i have to expand my house to use the remodel designs at nooks~ (castle, zen design)



You'll need to have a second floor and the left and right rooms added, I do believe. These are the only additions that actually change the outside appearance of your house, so once they're finished you should be able to remodel the exterior shape.


----------



## Sholee

Ettienne said:


> You'll need to have a second floor and the left and right rooms added, I do believe. These are the only additions that actually change the outside appearance of your house, so once they're finished you should be able to remodel the exterior shape.



awesome thanks!


----------



## Kitsey

I've had my town for about a week and I have yet to see a single piece of Spooky furniture being sold. Do I have to upgrade my Nooklings before they'll start showing up?


----------



## Barbara

I read somewhere it would be explorer's day today, given a sign at the plaza. It isn't there though, instead, Katrina visited today. Is it actually meant to be there but has Katrina 'removed' it? Or isn't it meant to be there at all? (if this makes sense, my timezone is GMT +2)


----------



## Ras

Probably only in North America.


----------



## Barbara

Ah yes, now that I look better at the page it's stated there too.  Thanks for answering my (obvious) question!


----------



## Story

How much do you think feathers would be? 
I mean the Pave feathers from festival? 

By that same token how much are Easter eggs? xD


----------



## molas

To sell online? Maybe 50k-100k each, since they're out of season right now. Rainbow ones might go for 200k or something?

As far as eggs go, I think it could range from 50k-150k, depending on which eggs. Like I'd say tree, earth, and rock eggs would be more than the others, since there's a limit on them.


----------



## Story

molas said:


> To sell online? Maybe 50k-100k each, since they're out of season right now. Rainbow ones might go for 200k or something?
> 
> As far as eggs go, I think it could range from 50k-150k, depending on which eggs. Like I'd say tree, earth, and rock eggs would be more than the others, since there's a limit on them.


Thanks very much, I'd best start saving. xD


----------



## P.K.

I remember a player saying that when right after you deny a villager moving out, you're free to tt as far as you want in one go. Is this true?


----------



## Sholee

P.K. said:


> I remember a player saying that when right after you deny a villager moving out, you're free to tt as far as you want in one go. Is this true?



yes


----------



## Barbara

How can I intentionally spoil turnips? I bought some last Sunday and I don't want to spoil _them_, but I want to spoil another couple of turnips I bought for specific bugs. I left it on the ground for 2 nights now and no difference, they're still good. Is there a way to spoil _them_, but not the ones in my closet?


----------



## Ponyu

I don't think there's a way to spoil one set of turnips and not the other, but if you're going for ants, you could buy a candy (in store now because Halloween is coming up) and put it on the ground, it attracts ants just as well as spoiled turnips or rotten fruit


----------



## effluo

Barbara said:


> How can I intentionally spoil turnips? I bought some last Sunday and I don't want to spoil _them_, but I want to spoil another couple of turnips I bought for specific bugs. I left it on the ground for 2 nights now and no difference, they're still good. Is there a way to spoil _them_, but not the ones in my closet?



Turnips will only spoil after a week has passed after buying them or time traveling.

Leaving them out won't make a difference.

If you want just a couple to spoil you are going to need to sell the turnips you want to sell first.
Then you can either TT or wait until Sunday and they will spoil in their own.

No way to protect one set and spoil the other otherwise.


----------



## Barbara

Thansk for the replies. I guess I'll just go with a candy, that's much easier. ^^ They don't attract different bugs, right?


----------



## Story

How much does fertilizer usually sell for?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Barbara said:


> Thansk for the replies. I guess I'll just go with a candy, that's much easier. ^^ They don't attract different bugs, right?



I'm not sure about candy but you can also use fishing trash if you are trying to get flies.
Rotten fruit will only get you ants.


----------



## oranje

I have a question regarding streetpass and having villagers from their void moving in. If you have 10 villagers and streetpass someone, does their voided villagers stay in your void and move in when there's a free spot available? Or do they only move in when there is less than 9 villagers? And if so, how long does it take for them to move in? 

I ask this because I turned off my wi-fi a week ago, but I did streetpass one person a week ago. My villager moved out yesterday, so I have 9 villagers left and I don't want a voided villager to move in.


----------



## Story

oranje said:


> I have a question regarding streetpass and having villagers from their void moving in. If you have 10 villagers and streetpass someone, does their voided villagers stay in your void and move in when there's a free spot available? Or do they only move in when there is less than 9 villagers? And if so, how long does it take for them to move in?
> 
> I ask this because I turned off my wi-fi a week ago, but I did streetpass one person a week ago. My villager moved out yesterday, so I have 9 villagers left and I don't want a voided villager to move in.



No, it only happens when you have less than 10 villagers at that moment when you street passed that person. otherwise you should be fine.


----------



## oranje

Story said:


> No, it only happens when you have less than 10 villagers at that moment when you street passed that person. otherwise you should be fine.



That makes me feel better. Thank you!


----------



## Barbara

> I'm not sure about candy but you can also use fishing trash if you are trying to get flies.
> Rotten fruit will only get you ants.


Too bad I have the Beautfiul Town ordinance...  Thanks for the reply though


----------



## skylarfrances

Are houses you've collected in your showcase from streetpass stored in the DS memory? I'm going to be upgrading to a XL soon but there's a couple of houses I'm in love with and I'm wondering if I'll lose them?

If I order something from the showcase does that add it to my catalogue? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Usagi Roll

This is more of a Bell tree question, not acnl. 
For some reason, I have been loosing like 1TBT every hour or so and I haven't given anyone TBT! Do you know why this is happening?


----------



## TehyaFaye

Do you edit your posts frequently? I notice that whenever you edit a post it strikes it out and says you spent however much in doing so. I _think_ what's happening is that the system rewards me Post BTB for submitting an edited post, and then it has to equalize the amount to prevent abuse, but the amounts aren't always equal (possibly also to prevent abuse?).


----------



## Usagi Roll

TehyaFaye said:


> Do you edit your posts frequently? I notice that whenever you edit a post it strikes it out and says you spent however much in doing so. I _think_ what's happening is that the system rewards me Post BTB for submitting an edited post, and then it has to equalize the amount to prevent abuse, but the amounts aren't always equal (possibly also to prevent abuse?).




yeah, because I'm getting extreme amounts of TBT added too.
Like i had 430-440 and I went to 600 something just a few minutes later, then, after some hours I had 1.000


----------



## FireNinja1

Usagi Roll said:


> yeah, because I'm getting extreme amounts of TBT added too.
> Like i had 430-440 and I went to 600 something just a few minutes later, then, after some hours I had 1.000


The welcome bonus. That comes by posting, and you'll stop having such large amounts that are unusually being awarded to you after 60ish posts.


----------



## Kitsey

Kitsey said:


> I've had my town for about a week and I have yet to see a single piece of Spooky furniture being sold. Do I have to upgrade my Nooklings before they'll start showing up?



Sorry for quoting myself but I still haven't seen any. My Nooklings hasn't upgraded yet though. Is it supposed to be this way?

Another question: If you delete your town, does that mean no one can visit your dream town anymore?


----------



## Ashmeadow

I have Kevin in boxes and he will not ask to move into my friend's town. She has space for him (9 villagers.) She checked for plots and there aren't any in her town. We tried 3 times to get him to ask her to move in. I have also researched this topic on TBT forums and have not found a solution. Is there a proper explanation for this?


----------



## Ayaya

Kitsey said:


> Sorry for quoting myself but I still haven't seen any. My Nooklings hasn't upgraded yet though. Is it supposed to be this way?
> 
> Another question: If you delete your town, does that mean no one can visit your dream town anymore?



For the first question, since I didn't see any spooky furniture until I upgraded my shop, I guess you have to upgrade. 
For the second question, I recall the dream town are stored in a separate server, so as long as people still visit it, it won't get deleted. It's deleted if it hasn't been updated and no one visited it recently. 



Ashmeadow said:


> I have Kevin in boxes and he will not ask to move into my friend's town. She has space for him (9 villagers.) She checked for plots and there aren't any in her town. We tried 3 times to get him to ask her to move in. I have also researched this topic on TBT forums and have not found a solution. Is there a proper explanation for this?



Has your friend ever had Kevin as a villager before? If yes, you need to do the 16 cycle to have the same villager move back into your town again.


----------



## Kitsey

Thank you Aya!


----------



## molas

Is there a definite way to a new dream address for your town? Perhaps by getting a new IP address, resetting your 3DS wi-fi settings, etc.

Also, can you make a dream address with a side character, and will the dream address show under the side character's name, as opposed to the mayor's?


----------



## Ettienne

molas said:


> Is there a definite way to a new dream address for your town? Perhaps by getting a new IP address, resetting your 3DS wi-fi settings, etc.
> 
> Also, can you make a dream address with a side character, and will the dream address show under the side character's name, as opposed to the mayor's?



I believe you can talk to Luna and she has the option to remove a dream. As to your second question...I'll have to leave that to someone else.


----------



## molas

Ettienne said:


> I believe you can talk to Luna and she has the option to remove a dream. As to your second question...I'll have to leave that to someone else.



I mean without removing a dream, so that there would be two of your dreams existing on the server simultaneously?


----------



## TehyaFaye

I think if you have a cartridge and update your Dream Address using a different 3DS it might give you a different code. I recall that happening to Chuggaaconroy.


----------



## molas

Ooh, thank you! I will try that when the time comes.


----------



## oranje

So I have a quick question regarding voided villagers from other towns. I currently have 9 villagers and I have a villager moving in tomorrow that I picked up from another town. I want to conduct a trade but I don't know whether it's better to have the trade at my town or the other trader's since I want to avoid a voided villager coming in.


----------



## molas

It doesn't matter who hosts or who visits, it's possible to pick up a voided villager either way. If you want to make sure any voided villager they may have doesn't overwrite the one you have moving in, maybe ask them politely to visit someone else first to remove anyone from their void?


----------



## firebfm

Can i send letters to a villager that moved away? What's the best gift to mail so the villager will send a gift back?


----------



## molas

You can send them letters if they happened to move into someone's town and you visit that town. You'll be able to mail them via their new town's post office.


----------



## oranje

molas said:


> It doesn't matter who hosts or who visits, it's possible to pick up a voided villager either way. If you want to make sure any voided villager they may have doesn't overwrite the one you have moving in, maybe ask them politely to visit someone else first to remove anyone from their void?



Thank you!  Thankfully my villager moved in today so it's not an issue anymore, but it's good to know for the future!


----------



## firebfm

are villager pictures worth any hha points if they move away?


----------



## FireNinja1

firebfm said:


> are villager pictures worth any hha points if they move away?



I don't think so, no. They aren't worth much anyway in comparison to those giant bonuses that you can rack up from properly placed full sets.

Edit: 9,000th post. Woot woot!


----------



## Ras

I was dumb when I made my custom-design signs and I deleted the designs without first saving them with Mabel.  I can grab the images with my other game by going into my town in a dream, but is there anything I can do with that?  I know about stripping the information from a QR code to make it editable, but obviously I can't make a QR code from something I took from Wendell.  Is there any way to get these images back in savable, editable form other than just recreating them?


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## Ras

I actually already had to recreate one and did like it better the second time.  Thanks!


----------



## oranje

When you do errands for villagers and they give each other furniture that way, does it appear in their houses afterward?


----------



## FireNinja1

oranje said:


> When you do errands for villagers and they give each other furniture that way, does it appear in their houses afterward?



Technically, it could. I assume that it'd go into their inventory, I can say anything for certain, but sometimes they display stuff from their inventory.


----------



## oranje

FireNinja1 said:


> Technically, it could. I assume that it'd go into their inventory, I can say anything for certain, but sometimes they display stuff from their inventory.



Thank you! I'm trying to rearrange their furniture so I guess that means I shouldn't run errands anymore. >.>


----------



## Ras

They certainly do.  If they are getting a gift, it's almost certain to show up in their homes.  If they are getting back a lost item, there is still a high probability it'll show up.  Same goes for clothes.  If they put it on, what they're wearing has a high chance of showing up in their homes.  If they don't put it on, it'll have a good chance of showing up.  If you want to control their homes or keep them at 100%, you need to deny those requests.  It's no big deal; they'll say, "Yeah, I should give it myself anyway."  If I don't care about a particular house, I'll deliver the goods.  It's fun when it's a wallpaper or carpet, because those just disappear.


----------



## oranje

I have another question about giving away villagers. If I want to give away a villager in the future and avoid any villager from someone's void from moving in how would I prevent that? Would I ask that person to visit a town with 10 villagers to avoid a voided villager from coming to my town when they come to pick up my villager?


----------



## Ayaya

oranje said:


> I have another question about giving away villagers. If I want to give away a villager in the future and avoid any villager from someone's void from moving in how would I prevent that? Would I ask that person to visit a town with 10 villagers to avoid a voided villager from coming to my town when they come to pick up my villager?



It doesn't have to be a town with 10 villagers per se, they just have to visit someone else before visiting your town- clearing their void.


----------



## oranje

Ayaya said:


> It doesn't have to be a town with 10 villagers per se, they just have to visit someone else before visiting your town- clearing their void.



Thank you! I kind of wonder why people who do giveaways don't seem to ask that though. I'm kind of paranoid about random villagers moving in. >.>


----------



## Ayaya

oranje said:


> Thank you! I kind of wonder why people who do giveaways don't seem to ask that though. I'm kind of paranoid about random villagers moving in. >.>



I'm guessing, like don't run in someone else's town, that clearing your void is part of common courtesy before trading with someone. You should also warn people if you have someone in void before trading with them. I think most people have a full town so they don't worry about this too much?


----------



## moonchu

Ayaya said:


> It doesn't have to be a town with 10 villagers per se, they just have to visit someone else before visiting your town- clearing their void.



i thought it had to be ten in order to 'clear a void' because of they visit a town with less, they could get the villager that that town voided, etc.


----------



## oranje

Also if I have someone visit my 10 villager town and on that same day I TT a villager out, would there be a chance I could have a voided villager move in?


----------



## Ayaya

captain_katie said:


> i thought it had to be ten in order to 'clear a void' because of they visit a town with less, they could get the villager that that town voided, etc.



Yes, that could happen of the town they visited had 9 villagers or less, because of that it's preferable to visit a full town so you don't give someone an unwanted move in. 


oranje said:


> Also if I have someone visit my 10 villager town and on that same day I TT a villager out, would there be a chance I could have a voided villager move in?



I'm not sure about this one.. Assuming that the villager isn't in boxes yet when that someone visited, you're probably safe. I've seen a case where someone let their villager be adopted and the next day, they got a random move in from the adopter. It depends on when/how the game acknowledges how many villagers you have (which I haven't found the answer for)


----------



## Dustmop

I have a silly question~

Is there a safe way to TT forward without losing villagers? I've heard a few different tricks mentioned, like waiting for a villager to ping that they're moving, telling them they can't, and then just immediately save/quit. Apparently you can reload to any day safely afterward; it just locks everyone into your town. But does it actually work? o:


----------



## Sholee

Dustmop said:


> I have a silly question~
> 
> Is there a safe way to TT forward without losing villagers? I've heard a few different tricks mentioned, like waiting for a villager to ping that they're moving, telling them they can't, and then just immediately save/quit. Apparently you can reload to any day safely afterward; it just locks everyone into your town. But does it actually work? o:



yes it works


----------



## Dustmop

Sholee said:


> yes it works



Huh. That's all you have to do? Neat!

Thank you. :3


----------



## Story

Here's an odd one:
If I get the upgrade for my train station, can I change the color of the basic train station (ie blue, green, or red ) in addition to changing the theme? Or is it only the modern, zen, or fairy tale themes?


----------



## P.K.

Story said:


> Here's an odd one:
> If I get the upgrade for my train station, can I change the color of the basic train station (ie blue, green, or red ) in addition to changing the theme? Or is it only the modern, zen, or fairy tale themes?



Nope. You're basically stuck with the basic color of your train station unless you re-model it to the modern, zen or fairy tale.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Here is a random question. What is the gyroid that says "Waaaah!"? I would like to search for it, but I don't know what it's called.


----------



## Barbara

After adopting some villagers from this forum in my new town, they kept saying "I always hum this song to myself at night, it's the town tune of my old town." or something like that. I really dislike them doing that, I like to think they've lived in my town their whole life and I want them to forget about their old towns.  Is there any way to stop them from saying that and/or does it stop eventually? They only live for a few weeks in my town, but I'd like to know if they stop saying that and if so when.


----------



## Ras

They never stop. I'm approaching a year of Phoebe moving into my town and she still sings her old town tune. You can stop them from showing letters from their old mayor by talking to Isabelle, but you can't make them seem like natives of your town.


----------



## P.K.

TykiButterfree said:


> Here is a random question. What is the gyroid that says "Waaaah!"? I would like to search for it, but I don't know what it's called.



I'm not 100% sure but it might be the gargloids.


----------



## P.K.

I'm currently plot resetting for Genji and I'm kind've worried if the plot where I want him to be might be impossible.
I plan on putting him below Chrissy's house and next to Tammy's.

CCC
CCC
CCC
XXX
XXX
XXX
GGGXXTTT
GGGXXTTT
GGGXXTTT

C = Chrissy's house
X = Land
G = Genji's-supposedly-house-plot
T = Tammy

I know that Tammy and Genji is possible but I'm worried regarding the alignment with him and Chrissy.


----------



## Ettienne

Houses are only 3x3 physically, but require a space of 6x5 because of the entrance. Like so:

XXXXX
X000X
X000X
X000X
XXEXX
..XXX

Where X is the buffer zone, 0 is the actual house placement, and E is that entrance space where you can't place a path, etc.

In short, yes, villagers can be no less than 3 spaces vertically from each other. 2 for the front of the top house and 1 for the back of the bottom house. Genji should be able to move there. c:


----------



## Spontida

When we pass out houses to other people via street pass, what HHA score is given? The highest or current one?


----------



## hiiragicrossing

For the last 3 weeks I've noticed that my villagers no longer send me spontaneous letters, and when my birthday rolled around, no one threw me a party. I've tried calling out to them with my megaphone and they all wave or bow in response so I know I have high friendships with them. My town is roughly a year old, so do they just stop doing that at some point? Granted I do time travel, but never more than one day at a time, and I always make sure to talk to everyone each day and complete favors that I've agreed to do.


----------



## Reese

Spontida said:


> When we pass out houses to other people via street pass, what HHA score is given? The highest or current one?


I would assume the current one.



hiiragicrossing said:


> For the last 3 weeks I've noticed that my villagers no longer send me spontaneous letters, and when my birthday rolled around, no one threw me a party. I've tried calling out to them with my megaphone and they all wave or bow in response so I know I have high friendships with them. My town is roughly a year old, so do they just stop doing that at some point? Granted I do time travel, but never more than one day at a time, and I always make sure to talk to everyone each day and complete favors that I've agreed to do.


Not sure about the lack of spontaneous letters (might just be random), but I'm pretty sure you can only celebrate your birthday once per year, even if you leave the date and TT back to it. So if you've already played your birthday this year, you won't get another party until next year. (Friendship levels shouldn't affect whether you get a party, because all of my alt characters got birthday parties last year despite never talking to or interacting with my villagers -- they just got crap presents instead of the birthday themed ones lol.)


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I'm trying to collect carp for the next fishing tourney. I understand that I need "bigger than average" fish to get the jellyfish lamps I want. Exactly how much bigger than the average size do the fish need to be to get a fish set item? I'm surprised there is no list of this stuff on any wikis or forums. I only found the average sizes.


----------



## ADanishMuffin

CrimzonLogic said:


> I'm trying to collect carp for the next fishing tourney. I understand that I need "bigger than average" fish to get the jellyfish lamps I want. Exactly how much bigger than the average size do the fish need to be to get a fish set item? I'm surprised there is no list of this stuff on any wikis or forums. I only found the average sizes.



Well, I suppose they'd have to be bigger than their average sizes? :3


----------



## CrimzonLogic

ADanishMuffin said:


> Well, I suppose they'd have to be bigger than their average sizes? :3



Yes, my question is how much bigger? Don't they have size ranges that put them into "average size", "bigger than average", etc? I could have sworn I gave Chip fish only about an inch or two bigger than their average size last time and he gave me non-fish items.


----------



## Ettienne

CrimzonLogic said:


> Yes, my question is how much bigger? Don't they have size ranges that put them into "average size", "bigger than average", etc? I could have sworn I gave Chip fish only about an inch or two bigger than their average size last time and he gave me non-fish items.



Chip will give you an item whenever you break your personal record. In other words, if you give Chip a fish, then give him a larger fish, he will give you an item in exchange for the larger fish. Keep giving him larger and larger fish to get more items. If you're collecting fish in advance, be sure to record the size as you catch them so you can always earn an item when you exchange your fish. You're not always guaranteed an item from the Fish Set. Chip can give out random items as well.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Ettienne said:


> Chip will give you an item whenever you break your personal record. In other words, if you give Chip a fish, then give him a larger fish, he will give you an item in exchange for the larger fish. Keep giving him larger and larger fish to get more items. If you're collecting fish in advance, be sure to record the size as you catch them so you can always earn an item when you exchange your fish. You're not always guaranteed an item from the Fish Set. Chip can give out random items as well.



He only gives out fish items when you break the record with a "bigger than average" fish. I'm just not sure what qualifies as bigger than average.


----------



## Beachland

Is there any way to ensure trees will grow on the island if it's not raining? I've been waiting for a rainy day to cut down and relocate some trees so that I can farm beetles more easily but I don't want to risk them all wilting and having to replant and replant until they all decide to grow (hope this makes sense)


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Besides buying candy buying masks, is there anything else I need to do to prepare for Halloween?


----------



## FireNinja1

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Besides buying candy buying masks, is there anything else I need to do to prepare for Halloween?



Get some clothes you aren't afraid to get rid of. That's it really. Designs work as well.


----------



## Ettienne

CrimzonLogic said:


> He only gives out fish items when you break the record with a "bigger than average" fish. I'm just not sure what qualifies as bigger than average.



I don't know where you got this information, but I can promise it isn't true. I've gotten several items from the Fish Set simply by providing a larger fish than the previous record for the day. Obviously this is easier in tourneys with no specific fish requirement.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beachland said:


> Is there any way to ensure trees will grow on the island if it's not raining? I've been waiting for a rainy day to cut down and relocate some trees so that I can farm beetles more easily but I don't want to risk them all wilting and having to replant and replant until they all decide to grow (hope this makes sense)



You don't need to water trees for them to grow... Waiting has been wasting your time.


----------



## Story

What does visiting Katrina actually do? I'm not really sure. xD


----------



## FireNinja1

Story said:


> What does visiting Katrina actually do? I'm not really sure. xD



If you have a tent in the plaza, it's plus one until you get the PWP suggested. You get your daily fortune for your horoscope sign told in a sort of a cryptic manner-ish type thing...? Just use the lovely phone since that's free and you can get that exact same fortune and you don't have to wait for her to show up either.


----------



## Story

FireNinja1 said:


> If you have a tent in the plaza, it's plus one until you get the PWP suggested. You get your daily fortune for your horoscope sign told in a sort of a cryptic manner-ish type thing...? Just use the lovely phone since that's free and you can get that exact same fortune and you don't have to wait for her to show up either.



I actually have her in my main shopping district actually. I didn't know that about the phone, but does she give me exclusive items? I bought a hat from her today that was pretty pricey.


----------



## FireNinja1

Story said:


> I actually have her in my main shopping district actually. I didn't know that about the phone, but does she give me exclusive items? I bought a hat from her today that was pretty pricey.



Yes, she does give some exclusive items. They're reorderable though.


----------



## Story

FireNinja1 said:


> Yes, she does give some exclusive items. They're reorderable though.


Ah I see, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Ayaya

Is there any limit to how much trees, bushes and flowers you can plant in your town? 

I've heard of trees (and bushes??) wilting even when it's planted in a spot where it's possible to grow, but I'm guessing that's because there were too many trees growing (aka not fully grown yet) I've only seen people mention a limit with perfect trees, so I'd like to know if there's a limit with other plants before I hoard too many bushes and saplings...


----------



## Reese

Ayaya said:


> Is there any limit to how much trees, bushes and flowers you can plant in your town?
> 
> I've heard of trees (and bushes??) wilting even when it's planted in a spot where it's possible to grow, but I'm guessing that's because there were too many trees growing (aka not fully grown yet) I've only seen people mention a limit with perfect trees, so I'd like to know if there's a limit with other plants before I hoard too many bushes and saplings...


There's no limit that I know of, besides however many can actually fit of course. (I don't think there's a perfect fruit tree limit either?)

Sometimes trees/bushes can die if too many are planted at once in the same area, or where they're too closely surrounded by other plants, but you can almost always get around this by planting them one row at a time (like from left to right or top to bottom -- this gives them room to breathe as they grow). Oh and you can't have more than 12 bushes/trees connected in a chain (think this rule's common knowledge, but just in case). Flowers of course have no arbitrary planting rules so you can stuff your town to the brim with em if you want.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I just want to confirm with others that this is right before I try...
I did some time travel to get a villager out to make room for another, and now I want to travel back to present time. If I get pinged by someone to move now and tell them not to, then I'm totally safe to go back in time any amount of days without anyone moving, right?
I only went forward about two weeks.


----------



## Reese

CrimzonLogic said:


> I just want to confirm with others that this is right before I try...
> I did some time travel to get a villager out to make room for another, and now I want to travel back to present time. If I get pinged by someone to move now and tell them not to, then I'm totally safe to go back in time any amount of days without anyone moving, right?
> I only went forward about two weeks.


Yes -- although you only really have to do this if you're TTing forward, as TTing backwards any amount of time (except within the same day) only counts as one day passing. So unless someone happens to be moving tomorrow, you'll be fine.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Reese said:


> Yes -- although you only really have to do this if you're TTing forward, as TTing backwards any amount of time (except within the same day) only counts as one day passing. So unless someone happens to be moving tomorrow, you'll be fine.



Oh, okay, thanks. I'm going for it, then...


----------



## Ayaya

Reese said:


> There's no limit that I know of, besides however many can actually fit of course. (I don't think there's a perfect fruit tree limit either?)
> 
> Sometimes trees/bushes can die if too many are planted at once in the same area, or where they're too closely surrounded by other plants, but you can almost always get around this by planting them one row at a time (like from left to right or top to bottom -- this gives them room to breathe as they grow). Oh and you can't have more than 12 bushes/trees connected in a chain (think this rule's common knowledge, but just in case). Flowers of course have no arbitrary planting rules so you can stuff your town to the brim with em if you want.



I didn't know about the 12 chain rule actually, thanks for including that! So as long as you give it room to grow, it'll be alright? I wanted to make a forest and a fence made out of trees but I guess I have to be careful about the placement more... Thank you for answering


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wow! This is a really helpful fun thread!  I would sit here reading all these but with 310+ pages I think it would take to long.  
Good work though!


----------



## Ettienne

Ayaya said:


> I didn't know about the 12 chain rule actually, thanks for including that! So as long as you give it room to grow, it'll be alright? I wanted to make a forest and a fence made out of trees but I guess I have to be careful about the placement more... Thank you for answering



http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126850.html

This is my favorite bush/tree guide. My town is still underdeveloped, but when helping friends landscape, this is what we used. It has yet to steer us wrong. c:


----------



## Pocket

I recently re-started one of my towns and now that I've got my 100% approval rating I'm using the diving trick to try to get some pwp suggestions, but it doesn't seem to be working---no characters are pinging me. I know I'm doing it correctly because I used the diving trick to get most of my pwp's in my old town, so I'm wondering if anyone could think of another reason why it isn't working? o:​​


----------



## Beachland

Ettienne said:


> You don't need to water trees for them to grow... Waiting has been wasting your time.



I know you don't ALWAYS need to water them but I've had trees wilt on the island before and it was really annoying :/


----------



## Reese

Ayaya said:


> I didn't know about the 12 chain rule actually, thanks for including that! So as long as you give it room to grow, it'll be alright? I wanted to make a forest and a fence made out of trees but I guess I have to be careful about the placement more... Thank you for answering


You're welcome and yep! The guide Ettienne linked on the last page is great (I have it bookmarked as well) if you're ever confused/need clarification. Good luck 



Pocket said:


> I recently re-started one of my towns and now that I've got my 100% approval rating I'm using the diving trick to try to get some pwp suggestions, but it doesn't seem to be working---no characters are pinging me. I know I'm doing it correctly because I used the diving trick to get most of my pwp's in my old town, so I'm wondering if anyone could think of another reason why it isn't working? o:​​


Your friendship probably isn't high enough yet. The higher your friendship, the more likely they are to suggest PWPs (and ping you in general)



Beachland said:


> I know you don't ALWAYS need to water them but I've had trees wilt on the island before and it was really annoying :/


Watering has no effect on trees, if they're wilting then you must be doing something wrong. Remember that palm tree fruits (bananas and coconuts) can only be planted on the beach, and the rest can only be planted on the grass.


----------



## unintentional

I keep seeing people on Tumblr showimg who is camping and if anyone want to adopt them, but I thought other people couldnt adppt campers


----------



## molas

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I keep seeing people on Tumblr showimg who is camping and if anyone want to adopt them, but I thought other people couldnt adppt campers



Either the people are unaware of this fact, or they plan on inviting the camper to their town then TTing them out, and are just seeing if the villager generates any interest.


----------



## ribbyn

This is probably a silly question ahaha. I took a small hiatus while in the middle of plot resetting, came back to it today and finished the plot reset so now I have the plot in the game. The date is also several weeks in the future but I'd like to set time to current and participate in Halloween. I know TTing backwards just couts as one day no matter what, so I was just wondering if I TT-d back on a day I have a plot in town, would it result in the villager unpacking or would the villager already be finished moving in after I TT backwards?


----------



## Ras

If the ropes are down when you TT back, they'll be inside in boxes.  You could go back an extra day (they'll be in boxes) and then TT forward to today (they'll be out and about), but just be careful and aware that someone may then be thinking about moving.  If you walk around your village before 6pm, they should be able to ping you like normal if they are thinking of moving.


----------



## Barbara

I have a question regarding ignoring a villager in order to make it move out. I have been ignoring one of my villagers for a while now and due to Halloween I was forced to talk to him (when he was outside) Would this cause that I have to start the ignoring all over again? Or doesn't it count? Afterwards, because I thought I already screwed up, I scared him in his house. This probably leads to a loss anyways, right? Just want to make sure..


----------



## kasane

Barbara said:


> I have a question regarding ignoring a villager in order to make it move out. I have been ignoring one of my villagers for a while now and due to Halloween I was forced to talk to him (when he was outside) Would this cause that I have to start the ignoring all over again? Or doesn't it count? Afterwards, because I thought I already screwed up, I scared him in his house. This probably leads to a loss anyways, right? Just want to make sure..



Pretty sure any convo will count.
You could always go on another character, introduce yourself once and then ignore them for the same period of time if you want to try again


----------



## Vanillaton

I reset my town on the 18th of October and things were going well as expected villagers moved in (All in all I got Fauna, Julian, Francine, Gabi, Scoot, Phoebe, Angus, Tipper and Nate) and that was the end. All I have is 9 villagers and it's been like that for two weeks. I've got a 100% rating, today I just finished signing the petition for club LOL, Blathers suggest an upgrade in the museum and T&T has undergone it's first upgrade. I've TT'ed but no more than a day or two and it's just the Mayor at the moment. Am I doing something wrong or do I just have to wait a bit more?


----------



## FireNinja1

Vanillaton said:


> I reset my town on the 18th of October and things were going well as expected villagers moved in (All in all I got Fauna, Julian, Francine, Gabi, Scoot, Phoebe, Angus, Tipper and Nate) and that was the end. All I have is 9 villagers and it's been like that for two weeks. I've got a 100% rating, today I just finished signing the petition for club LOL, Blathers suggest an upgrade in the museum and T&T has undergone it's first upgrade. I've TT'ed but no more than a day or two and it's just the Mayor at the moment. Am I doing something wrong or do I just have to wait a bit more?


Your tenth villager will only come by StreetPass voids, void from people that you wi-fi with, campers from the campsite, or by "adopting" or inviting a villager from another town that is in boxes (moving out obviously). You are not doing anything wrong, the game doesn't force a tenth villager on you automatically.


----------



## oranje

Is it possible to adopt two villagers in one day? And if you only one space left does the last invited villager cancel out the first invited villager?


----------



## Ettienne

oranje said:


> Is it possible to adopt two villagers in one day? And if you only one space left does the last invited villager cancel out the first invited villager?



Yes and no. You can, but you'll have to TT a day forward and plot your first move in before TTing back to adopt the second. So it's not really the same day.

And yes, if you invite two villagers without TTing or simply with only one space available, the last one you invited with cancel the first.


----------



## P.K.

Is there a way to get villagers to remove wall mounted furniture? Because Lucky has an astro clock hanging on his wall and I want it off but then that would usually mean I'd have to replace it with another wall mounted item but I don't want that

Edit: Nevermind. Got him to invite me over to his place and bought his clock


----------



## siyichen

This might be a stupid question but I couldn't find any info on the first few pages. 

If I pick something up in a friend's town, do I have to put it into the lockers at their train station in order to access it when I come back to my town? If I leave it in my pack/inventory and just come back to my town will it still be there? 

Appreciate any help! :3


----------



## Ayaya

siyichen said:


> This might be a stupid question but I couldn't find any info on the first few pages.
> 
> If I pick something up in a friend's town, do I have to put it into the lockers at their train station in order to access it when I come back to my town? If I leave it in my pack/inventory and just come back to my town will it still be there?
> 
> Appreciate any help! :3



Yes it will still be there, you don't have to put it in lockers. Same if you're going to someone else's town too, the item you put in your inventory will get carried there.


----------



## oranje

I have a question regarding having two towns. I have a hard copy of new leaf and I was thinking of having a second town on a digital copy. Would the digital copy affect my other town in any way? And in streetpass, which town would register?


----------



## Mikorin

oranje said:


> I have a question regarding having two towns. I have a hard copy of new leaf and I was thinking of having a second town on a digital copy. Would the digital copy affect my other town in any way? And in streetpass, which town would register?



I have two copies like this. They wont effect each other in any way, and you can only choose one copy to send streetpass info from. You can switch it whenever you want, but only one can be active at a time.


----------



## Ettienne

oranje said:


> I have a question regarding having two towns. I have a hard copy of new leaf and I was thinking of having a second town on a digital copy. Would the digital copy affect my other town in any way? And in streetpass, which town would register?



Mikorin is correct, but it's worth adding that if you time travel using the 3DS system settings, you'll affect both towns if you forget to change it back before using the other copy.


----------



## Burigu

Excuse me this is my first time in the forums, I have a question, did the cancer table was the first of the zodiac series to be distributed?? I have had the game since launch and every month I have gone to the Post Office to get the exclusive DLC item for the month and the first of the series Pelly gave me was the Cancer Table, so if true Nintendo was distributing 2 DLCs the previous months and I didn't get the Zodiac related one?? Thank you very much


----------



## TehyaFaye

Alright, I feel like the answer to this is no, but I gotta ask - can voided villagers overwrite a campsite invitation? My sister recently lost Poncho, and in an effort to avoid picking him up I decided to campsite reset to see if I could get a nice camper to move in before Poncho decided to set up in my town. Genji turned up, and after seeing his cute expressions I promptly invited him to live in Eventide. Is it safe to let my sister visit my town if she needs/wants to?


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Really weird question...but... How does this happen? My character suddenly got patched pants... is that from the Halloween Prank? o.o?


----------



## Ras

Yep.  If you are wearing reorderable shirts, pants and shoes, and you lose a game to an outside villager, they will give you a patched shirt, pants and shoes.  If you got pants right away, maybe you were wearing a dress?  I don't know.  They will give you a pumpkin-head first, then the clothes in that order.  If you have blank spaces, they will give you either an old floor or old wallpaper.  If you have a full inventory, they will swap something for a jack-in-the-box, unless you are only carrying unorderables or golden/silver tools.  They actually swapped one of my lollipops for a jack-in-the-box, so I wasn't able to get the full creepy without playing a little in another town.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Ras said:


> Yep.  If you are wearing reorderable shirts, pants and shoes, and you lose a game to an outside villager, they will give you a patched shirt, pants and shoes.  If you got pants right away, maybe you were wearing a dress?  I don't know.  They will give you a pumpkin-head first, then the clothes in that order.  If you have blank spaces, they will give you either an old floor or old wallpaper.  If you have a full inventory, they will swap something for a jack-in-the-box, unless you are only carrying unorderables or golden/silver tools.  They actually swapped one of my lollipops for a jack-in-the-box, so I wasn't able to get the full creepy without playing a little in another town.



I was wearing a custom top and regular pants and shoes. I didn't get a pumpkin head at all though. But I got a patched Pants and Shoes and was quite confused today lol... But this sure clears it up


----------



## Ras

You can get the pumpkin-head by not having anything on your head at the time, or maybe a reorderable hat.  You probably couldn't get it if you had a hat and glasses and only one space in your inventory.  You can get every different color, including Jack's orange one.


----------



## TehyaFaye

There's a patched hat too. If you're wearing a regular hat you'll probably get that instead of a pumpkin head.


----------



## Ras

TehyaFaye said:


> There's a patched hat too. If you're wearing a regular hat you'll probably get that instead of a pumpkin head.



Cool, I just learned something.  I already went back in time and got the hat, which I never even knew about until now.  Thanks.


----------



## TehyaFaye

No problem! Glad to be helpful.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Ohhh... I was wearing those masks...that's why I didn't get those patched hats or pumpkin heads =(


----------



## oranje

What items from the Harvest festival are displayable? I know the vinegar is displayable but is anything else from the Harvest festival able to show up in your house?

Also is there any guide on how many spaces PWPs take?


----------



## mdchan

I'm back to ask another question!

If I set up a town and get it a dream address, then sometime down the road decide that I want to reset and start over, will that dream address still be valid (aka, can people still visit the town via the dream suite), or is it erased with the file?


----------



## Ettienne

mdchan said:


> I'm back to ask another question!
> 
> If I set up a town and get it a dream address, then sometime down the road decide that I want to reset and start over, will that dream address still be valid (aka, can people still visit the town via the dream suite), or is it erased with the file?



Still valid until it expires from the server. You could try talking with Luna before the restart and ask her to delete the DA.


----------



## mdchan

Ettienne said:


> Still valid until it expires from the server. You could try talking with Luna before the restart and ask her to delete the DA.



Will the old DA interfere with a new one (if you know)?


----------



## Ettienne

mdchan said:


> Will the old DA interfere with a new one (if you know)?



No, as they will be two different codes. Now, if you name the new town the same as the previous one with the same mayor's name, then someone who searches for your town by name will find both the old and new one. You won't be able to distinguish the two. Hope that makes sense. c:


----------



## mdchan

Ettienne said:


> No, as they will be two different codes. Now, if you name the new town the same as the previous one with the same mayor's name, then someone who searches for your town by name will find both the old and new one. You won't be able to distinguish the two. Hope that makes sense. c:



It makes sense.  ^^ 
Thankies much!


----------



## lazuli

E: NEVERMIND I WAS LATE


----------



## Burigu

Mmmm no body answered my question, honestly I was expecting for an Animal Crossing forum to have people willing to help others :even people with really few post


----------



## Melyora

Burigu said:


> Mmmm no body answered my question, honestly I was expecting for an Animal Crossing forum to have people willing to help others :even people with really few post



People here are really willing, but as you can see, sometimes the posts go real quickly and a question or two gets overlooked. 
I personally don't bother often to check every page, because so many questions are asked and answered. 
I just check the last 2-3 posts to see if there are questions unanswered. If there are, I answer unless I don't know, but if the last questions have been answered, I move on to other threads. I guess more people here act similarly. 

Sometimes there are 3 posts with questions and then people might only see two of them, and the third one gets overlooked. 

It happens, don't be so quick to make a judgement. 

Try asking it again, and you'll probably get an answer =)


----------



## Ettienne

Burigu said:


> Excuse me this is my first time in the forums, I have a question, did the cancer table was the first of the zodiac series to be distributed?? I have had the game since launch and every month I have gone to the Post Office to get the exclusive DLC item for the month and the first of the series Pelly gave me was the Cancer Table, so if true Nintendo was distributing 2 DLCs the previous months and I didn't get the Zodiac related one?? Thank you very much



No, the Cancer Table was the first month the Zodiac series was released in NA, I do believe. As it was unreleased in NA before that point.


----------



## oranje

What items from the Harvest festival are displayable? I know the vinegar is displayable but is anything else from the Harvest festival able to show up in your house?

Also is there any guide on how many spaces PWPs take?


----------



## Burigu

Melyora said:


> People here are really willing, but as you can see, sometimes the posts go real quickly and a question or two gets overlooked.
> I personally don't bother often to check every page, because so many questions are asked and answered.
> I just check the last 2-3 posts to see if there are questions unanswered. If there are, I answer unless I don't know, but if the last questions have been answered, I move on to other threads. I guess more people here act similarly.
> 
> Sometimes there are 3 posts with questions and then people might only see two of them, and the third one gets overlooked.
> 
> It happens, don't be so quick to make a judgement.
> 
> Try asking it again, and you'll probably get an answer =)



Thank you I was just dissapointed people were anwsering other's questions but mine not. That make me thing it has to be due to my newbie status, since in some forums for other users to take you seriously you have to be make a name or something on those lines.

I might overreacted a little it just was odd to me nobody replied to me yesterday, thank again

@Ettienne: thank you for anwsering sorry I didn't quote you directly I am not familiar with the editing options in this forum or how quotes work here


----------



## TehyaFaye

oranje said:


> What items from the Harvest festival are displayable? I know the vinegar is displayable but is anything else from the Harvest festival able to show up in your house?
> 
> Also is there any guide on how many spaces PWPs take?



Dang, bottom page twice in a row. That's pretty unlucky. Unfortunately I don't know the answer to the first question, but here is a list of PWPs that lists the amount of space it physically takes up. Just be sure to account for the buffer zone (I think it's 1 space all the way around the PWP), and keep in mind that the buffer zones can't overlap. At least, I don't think they can overlap. Hope that helps!


----------



## Ras

Burigu, my reason for not answering is I didn't know. I know nothing about the Zodiac set. 

Oranje, you can display every ingredient. I've got butter, sugar, milk, all of it just lying around in my museum storage.


----------



## Hypno KK

TehyaFaye said:


> Alright, I feel like the answer to this is no, but I gotta ask - can voided villagers overwrite a campsite invitation? My sister recently lost Poncho, and in an effort to avoid picking him up I decided to campsite reset to see if I could get a nice camper to move in before Poncho decided to set up in my town. Genji turned up, and after seeing his cute expressions I promptly invited him to live in Eventide. Is it safe to let my sister visit my town if she needs/wants to?



I think that campsite invitations trump voided villagers but just to be safe, I'd wait until Genji moves in. You can always TT.


----------



## oranje

TehyaFaye said:


> Dang, bottom page twice in a row. That's pretty unlucky. Unfortunately I don't know the answer to the first question, but here is a list of PWPs that lists the amount of space it physically takes up. Just be sure to account for the buffer zone (I think it's 1 space all the way around the PWP), and keep in mind that the buffer zones can't overlap. At least, I don't think they can overlap. Hope that helps!





Ras said:


> Burigu, my reason for not answering is I didn't know. I know nothing about the Zodiac set.
> 
> Oranje, you can display every ingredient. I've got butter, sugar, milk, all of it just lying around in my museum storage.



Thank you both!  I'll get to planning for my pwps and getting ready for the harvest festival so I can use their ingredients! I do have one other question though. I see that sometimes people display lost and found items (the items that you have to return to villagers) in their houses. I tried doing that but it wouldn't let me set it down in my house. How do people do that?


----------



## Ettienne

Burigu said:


> Thank you I was just dissapointed people were anwsering other's questions but mine not. That make me thing it has to be due to my newbie status, since in some forums for other users to take you seriously you have to be make a name or something on those lines.
> 
> I might overreacted a little it just was odd to me nobody replied to me yesterday, thank again
> 
> @Ettienne: thank you for anwsering sorry I didn't quote you directly I am not familiar with the editing options in this forum or how quotes work here



No worries. I probably would've answered earlier, too, but your post was right below one of mine at the bottom of a page. If you don't get an answer in a day, feel free to quote your original question so it might be better seen. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranje said:


> What items from the Harvest festival are displayable? I know the vinegar is displayable but is anything else from the Harvest festival able to show up in your house?
> 
> Also is there any guide on how many spaces PWPs take?



I know this was already answered, but I wanted to add this reference as well: http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/91178481792/i-still-see-people-complaining-about-how-isabelle

This page includes a visual guide on the physical space each PWP requires, plus buffer zones, PLUS where to stand for Isabelle to display the PWP in the correct place. Super useful.


----------



## Middykins

Can anybody confirm whether reporting citizens for bad language resets their greeting as well as their catchphrase? I've entered one I'm not quite happy with and Google isn't giving me a clear answer.


----------



## Hypno KK

Middykins said:


> Can anybody confirm whether reporting citizens for bad language resets their greeting as well as their catchphrase? I've entered one I'm not quite happy with and Google isn't giving me a clear answer.



I'm not sure but I think it would. The purpose of that function is to let users get rid of offensive language or just language they hate, so I think it would let you reset any custom parts of a villager's language. You can always try, unless you don't want to reset that without knowing it will work.


----------



## Middykins

Laser Beams said:


> I'm not sure but I think it would. The purpose of that function is to let users get rid of offensive language or just language they hate, so I think it would let you reset any custom parts of a villager's language. You can always try, unless you don't want to reset that without knowing it will work.



I tried it earlier and the first time I spoke to him afterwards he said it again. So unless there's a delay I guess it's not going to work. Is there a decent chance he'll ask about changing it again soon, if I talk to him several times a day?


----------



## oranje

Quick question: If you went to Nook's Homes and selected a mailbox for example, can you go to another town and choose another one? Or is it only once choice per day?


----------



## Middykins

Another newbie question: Can someone clear up how often villagers move into new towns for me? Is there always a new plot the day after the previous villager was busy unpacking?


----------



## Ras

oranje said:


> Thank you both!  I'll get to planning for my pwps and getting ready for the harvest festival so I can use their ingredients! I do have one other question though. I see that sometimes people display lost and found items (the items that you have to return to villagers) in their houses. I tried doing that but it wouldn't let me set it down in my house. How do people do that?



You have to hold onto it overnight, or maybe two days.  I would assume overnight.  At some point, it ceases to be a lost-and-found item that can be returned and just becomes a glove, bag, or paper bag that you can then drop in your house.

Another fun thing coming up, if you get your mystery bag from Jingle during the Christmas event and you don't complete the event, you keep the bag.  I think I just traveled back a day and did it over again.  I still have the mystery bag.  It's fun walking around with it slung over my shoulder.  It makes me look like a burglar from a silent movie.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Middykins said:


> Another newbie question: Can someone clear up how often villagers move into new towns for me? Is there always a new plot the day after the previous villager was busy unpacking?



No.  It can be the next day, or it can be several days later.  There's no real way to know, other than if you don't play for about a week, you'll be pretty sure of getting a plot.


----------



## Melyora

Middykins said:


> Another newbie question: Can someone clear up how often villagers move into new towns for me? Is there always a new plot the day after the previous villager was busy unpacking?



After you start the game, you begin with 5 villagers. The first 3 - 4 move-ins will indeed plot the day after the previous villager unpacked  At least, in my experience.


----------



## Hypno KK

Middykins said:


> Another newbie question: Can someone clear up how often villagers move into new towns for me? Is there always a new plot the day after the previous villager was busy unpacking?



After the starting villagers, you get a new one regularly until you hit 8 or 9 (I think it's 8). In my experience, it varies but it's usually as you've described though it can also take longer. My 6th and 7th villagers plotted with a day's difference but my 8th villager took longer to appear.


----------



## Hypno KK

Middykins said:


> I tried it earlier and the first time I spoke to him afterwards he said it again. So unless there's a delay I guess it's not going to work. Is there a decent chance he'll ask about changing it again soon, if I talk to him several times a day?



Maybe try to wait another day? I don't know how long it takes to become effective.

Which part did you change, and was it changed by you or by someone who had the villager before? 

In my experience, yes, you do get a chance to change it again. It can take a while, though, even when you're talking to them regularly, so don't despair. In my experience it's a bit hit-or-miss. 

Is it something offensive or is it just a typo or something? If it's something you can ignore, then I wouldn't go out of my way to talk to them a lot. I'd talk to them regularly but since it can be a bit random, don't feel pressured to talk to them several times a day unless you want to.

Another way they change those is by pinging you, so you can always do the pinging trick once you have the wetsuit. Just swim out into the sea and stay there for five minutes or more. When you go back to the shore, make sure that villager is the first one you see. You can trap them or walk in front of them repeatedly. When they ping you it can be about anything (PWPs, moving if they're due to move, trades) but some of them will be about this. If you empty your pockets so they won't try to sell or trade with you, that can also save some time but it's not strictly necessary for it to work.

Finally, sometimes they also change greetings and catchphrases at random by getting them from the other villagers, so there's always a chance that your villager will just do that and save you some work.



oranje said:


> Quick question: If you went to Nook's Homes and selected a mailbox for example, can you go to another town and choose another one? Or is it only once choice per day?



I don't know if it's possible or not but I don't think so. If it is, I think you'll still lose the money you paid for the first mailbox and it will be overwritten by the new one.


----------



## Middykins

Thanks for all the tips guys. Laser Beams, I'll check out the ping trick once I have the wetsuit. That sounds kinda promising. It's just a typo, but I get hung up on stuff like that.


----------



## Shimmer

Can you customize sets such as Princess or Harvest?


----------



## Melyora

Shimmer said:


> Can you customize sets such as Princess or Harvest?



I am pretty certain you cannot customize the Princess series (nor any other Gracie article). Not sure about the Harvest, but I think not.


----------



## lazuli

Melyora said:


> I am pretty certain you cannot customize the Princess series (nor any other Gracie article). Not sure about the Harvest, but I think not.



neither are customisable.


----------



## Kalyppso

I can't seem to delete the Thread I probably shouldn't have made asking this question, but I will ask it now in the proper place:

I had 10 villagers with one in boxes. I thought I'd be able to accept someone else's villager in boxes to move in for the subsequent day, but that wasn't working, so I had to time travel a day forward so that I had 9 villagers. Now I am one day in the future and expecting that new villager "tomorrow." Can I time travel back to the correct date now? Or should I wait until I have that villager's sign post in my town tomorrow? Or wait even longer until they are actually in my town two days from now?

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## TehyaFaye

Kalyppso said:


> I can't seem to delete the Thread I probably shouldn't have made asking this question, but I will ask it now in the proper place:
> 
> I had 10 villagers with one in boxes. I thought I'd be able to accept someone else's villager in boxes to move in for the subsequent day, but that wasn't working, so I had to time travel a day forward so that I had 9 villagers. Now I am one day in the future and expecting that new villager "tomorrow." Can I time travel back to the correct date now? Or should I wait until I have that villager's sign post in my town tomorrow? Or wait even longer until they are actually in my town two days from now?
> 
> Thank you for the advice!



When I campsite reset a little while ago I ended up TTing a day into the future so I would actually get campers (the immediate next morning wasn't giving me any), and after confirming that Genji would indeed move in I set the clock back to the current time, starting with a new character to make sure Genji didn't set his plot in a silly place. There wasn't a plot, so I crossed my fingers, saved, and went forward a month. End result - Going backwards in time didn't erase my invite, and it shouldn't have an effect on yours.


----------



## Hypno KK

Kalyppso said:


> I can't seem to delete the Thread I probably shouldn't have made asking this question, but I will ask it now in the proper place:
> 
> I had 10 villagers with one in boxes. I thought I'd be able to accept someone else's villager in boxes to move in for the subsequent day, but that wasn't working, so I had to time travel a day forward so that I had 9 villagers. Now I am one day in the future and expecting that new villager "tomorrow." Can I time travel back to the correct date now? Or should I wait until I have that villager's sign post in my town tomorrow? Or wait even longer until they are actually in my town two days from now?
> 
> Thank you for the advice!



Going backwards any amount of time equals one day forward so the only thing it will do is reduce the time that villager would take to plot by one day. Unless you want to plot reset, you can TT back without a problem. I've TTed forward to move out villagers and then TTed back after inviting new ones and it didn't stop them from moving to my town.


----------



## Netphlix

Hi everyone! When I get the perfect town rating, can I change the default look of my Town Hall to a different "default" layout? Mine is very ugly ;_;


----------



## Hypno KK

Netphlix said:


> Hi everyone! When I get the perfect town rating, can I change the default look of my Town Hall to a different "default" layout? Mine is very ugly ;_;



You can change the town hall style but I think all the styles you can change to are very different from the default look.


----------



## Barbara

No, unfortunately you can't...


----------



## Middykins

Me again! Could someone please list all of the buildings/features that have an icon on the town map? I'm trying to get a nice spread so I need to know how many more I've got to add. Town hall, player homes, the tree and Re-Tail are obvious and I know of the cafe, so what else is there?

Thanks!


----------



## TehyaFaye

I know that the Police Station puts an icon on the map. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and the Campsite.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

If I have ten villagers with one moving out soon but not in boxes yet, can I take in a villager from the campsite? He doesn't seem to want to move in. I'm guessing this means no?


----------



## Ras

No, only when you have 9 or fewer.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Thanks. One more question...How can a villager suddenly not move without you convincing them to stay? Sydney was supposed to move out on the 13th, so I TT'd day by day to the 13th to get her in boxes and then give her to someone else. But on the 13th, she was wandering around outside. I then went to the 14th, and she was still wandering outside. Then, another villager said that someone else was thinking of moving. So, Sydney decided not to move after I told her to move. Maybe I did something wrong, but I don't know what I did...
It was another villager's birthday on the 13th. Sydney wasn't at the party, but could this have negated her moving somehow?


----------



## Hypno KK

CrimzonLogic said:


> Thanks. One more question...How can a villager suddenly not move without you convincing them to stay? Sydney was supposed to move out on the 13th, so I TT'd day by day to the 13th to get her in boxes and then give her to someone else. But on the 13th, she was wandering around outside. I then went to the 14th, and she was still wandering outside. Then, another villager said that someone else was thinking of moving. So, Sydney decided not to move after I told her to move. Maybe I did something wrong, but I don't know what I did...
> It was another villager's birthday on the 13th. Sydney wasn't at the party, but could this have negated her moving somehow?



I don't think that birthdays negate moving.

Sometimes villagers just decide to stay, I think it's a way of giving people a second chance if they accidentally move out a villager but it can be annoying. Did you talk to Sydney at all? If you talk to them, if they're reconsidering they'll usually tell you about it so you get a chance to tell them to go.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Laser Beams said:


> I don't think that birthdays negate moving.
> 
> Sometimes villagers just decide to stay, I think it's a way of giving people a second chance if they accidentally move out a villager but it can be annoying. Did you talk to Sydney at all? If you talk to them, if they're reconsidering they'll usually tell you about it so you get a chance to tell them to go.



I didn't talk to her at all, just TT'd day by day and did nothing but water flowers until I got to her moving day. Well, that bites. I feel guilty about not being able to give her to the person on the trade forum.  Thanks.


----------



## Hypno KK

Just to check: you can send custom furniture to your villagers, right? Not custom patterns or anything, just the different variants you can get from Cyrus by default or by using clothes.


----------



## TehyaFaye

I'm pretty sure you can. It's definitely possible to give them custom furniture when they ask you to find them something. For a little while Pierce had a Crane Game in his house, and I purchased it while visiting. Later he asked me to find something nice, and I gave him a blue Modern Cabinet.


----------



## Hypno KK

TehyaFaye said:


> I'm pretty sure you can. It's definitely possible to give them custom furniture when they ask you to find them something. For a little while Pierce had a Crane Game in his house, and I purchased it while visiting. Later he asked me to find something nice, and I gave him a blue Modern Cabinet.



Thank you so much! I figured you could but I couldn't remember.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Do you need wifi to download qr codes to your game? I have mobile internet but no wifi. Thanks in advance!


----------



## TehyaFaye

I'm pretty sure you just need to scan the code. No WiFi required.


----------



## Hypno KK

IndiaHawker said:


> Do you need wifi to download qr codes to your game? I have mobile internet but no wifi. Thanks in advance!



You don't. I've scanned codes with the wifi switched off.


----------



## Story

Do people buy fertilizer? I have a lot if it and I can't seem to find many people who want to buy it. xD


----------



## Ettienne

Story said:


> Do people buy fertilizer? I have a lot if it and I can't seem to find many people who want to buy it. xD



I find most people want to buy it from Leif on their own to earn their golden shovel. Unless you breed flowers, you probably won't buy after that. You might try politely asking someone who sells hybrids if they might like to purchase the fertilizer from you, as it could help with their own sales output. c:


----------



## Campy

Story said:


> Do people buy fertilizer? I have a lot if it and I can't seem to find many people who want to buy it. xD


When I frequently had my shop open in the Re-Tail forum this summer, I always managed to sell my fertilizer pretty quickly. I'd usually have around 7-10 to sell every weekend and there would always be someone who'd buy all of them. Sold them for 15k each, by the way.

But this was a few months ago so I'm not sure if it would still be like that now!


----------



## Story

Campy said:


> When I frequently had my shop open in the Re-Tail forum this summer, I always managed to sell my fertilizer pretty quickly. I'd usually have around 7-10 to sell every weekend and there would always be someone who'd buy all of them. Sold them for 15k each, by the way.
> 
> But this was a few months ago so I'm not sure if it would still be like that now!


Thanks this is very helpful! Seems my price was too high.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

When you cycle a villager and they get voided. Will the person that is getting a villager in my town get the voided villager or the one they asked to move in? That is if it still lets you ask them


----------



## Vizionari

ObeseMudkipz said:


> When you cycle a villager and they get voided. Will the person that is getting a villager in my town get the voided villager or the one they asked to move in? That is if it still lets you ask them



I think you get the villager you asked to move in.


----------



## Hypno KK

ObeseMudkipz said:


> When you cycle a villager and they get voided. Will the person that is getting a villager in my town get the voided villager or the one they asked to move in? That is if it still lets you ask them



I think the one they invite will always overwrite villagers from the void.


----------



## Molly Malarky

Is it important for alt characters to cultivate friendships with villagers? Is this important for the game, as it is for the Mayor, or just RP fun for some people?


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Is there anything I should be saving mushrooms for? I have so many mushrooms sitting in my basement. Should I just sell them or are they worth keeping?


----------



## Story

Molly Malarky said:


> Is it important for alt characters to cultivate friendships with villagers? Is this important for the game, as it is for the Mayor, or just RP fun for some people?



It is not important. Unless you want to increase your rate of getting certain things from villagers like pics or special birthday items. Otherwise it is not important to the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CrimzonLogic said:


> Is there anything I should be saving mushrooms for? I have so many mushrooms sitting in my basement. Should I just sell them or are they worth keeping?



Gameplay wise, no there is no reason to hoard them.
People like to decorate with them sometimes, so selling them would be a good idea especially if you have a lot of famous mushrooms.


----------



## Molly Malarky

CrimzonLogic said:


> Is there anything I should be saving mushrooms for? I have so many mushrooms sitting in my basement. Should I just sell them or are they worth keeping?



I read about the upcoming Harvest Festival, and if you want furniture from that, then you might want to hold onto mushrooms as ingredients for the cooking activities on the day of the festival.


----------



## Middykins

Hey peeps, 

I was told perfect fruit goes rotten if left in your inventory or storage, is this true?


----------



## TehyaFaye

No. The only way to get rotten fruit is when a Perfect fruit tree dies.


----------



## Hypno KK

Can you plant the perfect apples you get in the mail from your mother? I think that planting perfect non-native fruits usually doesn't work but I'm guessing perfect apples are fine? There's no other reason I can think of why you'd get them in the mail otherwise.


----------



## Ayaya

Laser Beams said:


> Can you plant the perfect apples you get in the mail from your mother? I think that planting perfect non-native fruits usually doesn't work but I'm guessing perfect apples are fine? There's no other reason I can think of why you'd get them in the mail otherwise.



You can't grow perfect fruit that is not native to your town, no matter where you got them from (it'd be listed on the wiki/other guides otherwise)


----------



## Blu Rose

Is AC: NL worth getting?

I've been wondering this for a while...

What separates it from previous games?


----------



## Ayaya

Blu Rose said:


> Is AC: NL worth getting?
> 
> I've been wondering this for a while...
> 
> What separates it from previous games?



That depends on you. Personally, I got bored pretty fast with Wild World, but I'm having more fun with this one. You might get more answers/opinions by starting  a thread  Here's a list of the new features in ACNL http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf#Other_New_Features


----------



## Hypno KK

Ayaya said:


> You can't grow perfect fruit that is not native to your town, no matter where you got them from (it'd be listed on the wiki/other guides otherwise)



Weird. It seems so counterintuitive that the game would send you perfect apples if you can't do anything with them. Thanks for confirming, though.



Blu Rose said:


> Is AC: NL worth getting?
> 
> I've been wondering this for a while...
> 
> What separates it from previous games?



I didn't play the other games a lot since I never owned them, but from playing them a bit, I think they were much more restrictive in what you could (or couldn't) do with your town. From what I remember, in the older games you were forced to pay off your house loans from the start, but in ACNL you can just pay them off at your own pace.


----------



## crestedbooka

I got a voided villager from someone who came to adopt my 10th villager. They came, adopted them and I ended the session. The next day I start my game and the house is gone, but there's a new plot in my town. I've been time travelling to have someone move so I can leave an open spot to adopt someone (the reason I let Blanche move was because I need to make room for Alfonso but now I'm stuck with Cesar as my 10th villager ;; ).

So I've been getting pings from movers up until Katt, and now I stopped getting them? I TT'd a week ahead and back to the present date and still nothing. To check if someone was moving I set the system clock TWO years ahead and made a new character. No one had moved out. I assume it is because at the current day (in game time is same as irl time) the game hasn't decided on a mover yet. Do you guys think that's it? in that case, I should keep time travelling a few days at a time until someone pings me or I find who's moving through rumors?

Also how can you clear your void for good, if there's a way? reading through a few pages of this thread it seems just visiting someone with 10 villagers doesn't cut it. Should I do several trips or something? I don't want to leave someone stuck with my voided villagers, like I am now :/


----------



## Hypno KK

^ When Katt asked you move, did you time travel immediately on that day? If Katt asked you to move and you time travelled on the same day, this will stop anyone from moving because you denied someone's request to move on that day. 

I have no idea how to clear a void. I've heard that visiting someone with a full town does it but I've also heard that there's no way to clear a void since voided villagers will just stay there and move in at every available opportunity. :/ I found a thread some time ago where someone was saying they visited several full towns and a voided villager then moved into the first town they visited that wasn't full.


----------



## Netphlix

Hi! What is the difference between carnations and roses? They look very similar and I'm debating if I should seek people selling them.


----------



## Hypno KK

Netphlix said:


> Hi! What is the difference between carnations and roses? They look very similar and I'm debating if I should seek people selling them.



They're different flowers. I don't think there are any in-game differences other than designs, just as the differences between other flower types. If you're asking about whether they look different in game, they do... you could always try to visit DAs with carnations in them. Carnations are also rarer since you only get them in the mail from your character's parents.


----------



## Netphlix

Laser Beams said:


> They're different flowers. I don't think there are any in-game differences other than designs, just as the differences between other flower types. If you're asking about whether they look different in game, they do... you could always try to visit DAs with carnations in them. Carnations are also rarer since you only get them in the mail from your character's parents.



Thank you for the information :>


----------



## Story

I TT backwards to Easter in order to gather some eggs to decorate with. I can't seem to get any tree eggs, rock eggs, or ground eggs. Does anyone have a theory as to why I can't get any? Does it have anything to do with my TTing?


----------



## SoSu

Story said:


> I TT backwards to Easter in order to gather some eggs to decorate with. I can't seem to get any tree eggs, rock eggs, or ground eggs. Does anyone have a theory as to why I can't get any? Does it have anything to do with my TTing?



Here's a thread that might help you. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?165935-bunny-day-problem-glitch


----------



## Story

SoSu said:


> Here's a thread that might help you. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?165935-bunny-day-problem-glitch



Yup, that totally did!  thanks a bunch, I would have never guessed it was a glitch.


----------



## kassie

Can somebody list what NPC pictures you can get in the game?
I can only think of Blanca, Katie, Zipper T's pics.


----------



## Campy

selcouth said:


> Can somebody list what NPC pictures you can get in the game?
> I can only think of Blanca, Katie, Zipper T's pics.


Here is a list of all the NPC pictures you can get and also how to get them. It looks complete, but I'm not entirely sure!


----------



## Netphlix

What time do villagers move in?


----------



## Hypno KK

Netphlix said:


> What time do villagers move in?



They move in when a new day starts, which is at 6 AM.


----------



## lazuli

why arent any of my villagers cool
i dont like this unicorn


----------



## SoSu

computertrash said:


> why arent any of my villagers cool
> i dont like this unicorn


Haha! You'll earn enough from trading him to buy a few villagers that you think are cool Most villagers get "cooler" when you get to know them. Normals like Savannah start out cool. Crankies like Grizzly warm up and become cool. Good luck!


----------



## Hypno KK

Does anyone have a list of the move out dialogues for each personality? For example, the way Uchi villagers say they want to go to another town because they're having turf wars.


----------



## Batsu

If I have 9 villagers, is it possible to get a random move-in? Or if I visit a friend or have them visit me, will one of their voided villagers randomly move into my town? I'd like to clear a spot so I can look for Naomi, but I don't want to risk getting a random.


----------



## SoSu

Batsu said:


> If I have 9 villagers, is it possible to get a random move-in? Or if I visit a friend or have them visit me, will one of their voided villagers randomly move into my town? I'd like to clear a spot so I can look for Naomi, but I don't want to risk getting a random.



If you have 9 villagers you can definitely get a 10th from visiting a friend or having them visit you. Even a 10th villager in boxes does not protect you from getting a random villager this way. But if you do have a villager in boxes and adopt a villager the same day, the adoption will take precedence over any voided villager you might have picked up. I usually keep my clock on box day till I find someone to adopt


----------



## Batsu

SoSu said:


> If you have 9 villagers you can definitely get a 10th from visiting a friend or having them visit you. Even a 10th villager in boxes does not protect you from getting a random villager this way. But if you do have a villager in boxes and adopt a villager the same day, the adoption will take precedence over any voided villager you might have picked up. I usually keep my clock on box day till I find someone to adopt



Thanks for answering! Staying on a villager's box day is a great idea, I'll have to do that once I'm done with some PWPs.


----------



## Hypno KK

Do sea shells (not on the beach) count as littering? I can't remember if they do or not.


----------



## Batsu

Laser Beams said:


> Do sea shells (not on the beach) count as littering? I can't remember if they do or not.


They don't count as littering. I had a perfect town while I lined my beach with seashells as I was looking for giant clams every day and was too lazy to sell other shells at Re-Tail (such a long walk for so little bells, lol).


----------



## TehyaFaye

I've got quite a few seashells decorating my town, and Isabelle hasn't complained yet.


----------



## Hypno KK

TehyaFaye said:


> I've got quite a few seashells decorating my town, and Isabelle hasn't complained yet.





Batsu said:


> They don't count as littering. I had a perfect town while I lined my beach with seashells as I was looking for giant clams every day and was too lazy to sell other shells at Re-Tail (such a long walk for so little bells, lol).



This is great, thanks!


----------



## Hypno KK

Another question: I'm still in October in my town and the Halloween event is coming up soon. When I get the patched clothes from the villagers, do I have to be using premade clothes from the game? Does this work if I'm wearing qr clothing? And does it work the same way even if one of my characters is wearing a dress? Thanks


----------



## lazuli

Laser Beams said:


> Another question: I'm still in October in my town and the Halloween event is coming up soon. When I get the patched clothes from the villagers, do I have to be using premade clothes from the game? Does this work if I'm wearing qr clothing? And does it work the same way even if one of my characters is wearing a dress? Thanks



no. the patched clothes replace whatever youre wearing and you DONT GET IT BACK. so i advise you wear some basic tee or somethin. somethin reorderable. 
im not sure is patched dress is a thing? i guess if youre wearing a dress, youll be given that.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Laser Beams said:


> Another question: I'm still in October in my town and the Halloween event is coming up soon. When I get the patched clothes from the villagers, do I have to be using premade clothes from the game? Does this work if I'm wearing qr clothing? And does it work the same way even if one of my characters is wearing a dress? Thanks



Don't wear anything you don't want to lose. If it's a qr dress I'd imagine it would just make you take off the qr dress and wear what ever they gave you, plus white clothing so your character isn't naked. 

Naked people running around the town on Halloween wouldn't be the best thing, so the white clothing is a good thing. XD


----------



## Ettienne

Laser Beams said:


> Another question: I'm still in October in my town and the Halloween event is coming up soon. When I get the patched clothes from the villagers, do I have to be using premade clothes from the game? Does this work if I'm wearing qr clothing? And does it work the same way even if one of my characters is wearing a dress? Thanks



Patched items include a hat, dress, shirt, pants, and shoes. To get the items, you'll need to be wearing pre-made items from the Able Sisters. QR clothes won't be affected. Non-orderable items don't seem affected either. On a similar note, if you don't wear anything on your head, you'll be given the pumpkin head your villager/Jack is wearing.


----------



## Hypno KK

Ettienne said:


> Patched items include a hat, dress, shirt, pants, and shoes. To get the items, you'll need to be wearing pre-made items from the Able Sisters. QR clothes won't be affected. Non-orderable items don't seem affected either. On a similar note, if you don't wear anything on your head, you'll be given the pumpkin head your villager/Jack is wearing.



Thanks. I'm glad I asked because I wanted to get the patched items (assuming I can keep them?) but I'd otherwise be wearing a custom qr outfit on Halloween.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Don't wear anything you don't want to lose. If it's a qr dress I'd imagine it would just make you take off the qr dress and wear what ever they gave you, plus white clothing so your character isn't naked.
> 
> Naked people running around the town on Halloween wouldn't be the best thing, so the white clothing is a good thing. XD



That last part is too funny and a good point. I was just wondering if you got the items anyway, but I think I'll be on the safe side and just wear a premade outfit. Thank you!


----------



## unintentional

Do they (villagers) ever show off more than the first letter you send them?
[e]  I've read the AI can pick up certain cuss words, has this been tested?  Does it have a negative response in return or lower friendship?


----------



## Hypno KK

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Do they (villagers) ever show off more than the first letter you send them?
> [e]  I've read the AI can pick up certain cuss words, has this been tested?  Does it have a negative response in return or lower friendship?



I've never seen my villagers show me any letters other than the first one. This applies to all the first letters they've received from each playable character, not just the first one sent by the mayor or in general.

I don't know if anyone has ever tested the AI picking up on words, but I've read on AC guides and wikis that it does. I've also read a few stories about the AI picking up on it. I've had my villagers send me responses that made more sense when I used words the AI would probably recognise, but none of them were rude ones or anything.


----------



## unintentional

Laser Beams said:


> I've never seen my villagers show me any letters other than the first one. This applies to all the first letters they've received from each playable character, not just the first one sent by the mayor or in general.
> 
> I don't know if anyone has ever tested the AI picking up on words, but I've read on AC guides and wikis that it does. I've also read a few stories about the AI picking up on it. I've had my villagers send me responses that made more sense when I used words the AI would probably recognise, but none of them were rude ones or anything.



Thanks c:  Guess I'll be testing out something later


----------



## Crona

Is it true that your tenth villager won't ask to move out unless another villager leaves first?


----------



## SoSu

From all the threads I have seen, and there are a lot, it is extremely unlikely but possible. In my own experience, I've had the same villagers now for 2 months and my 10th has never pinged.


----------



## Crona

Oh, ok. Thank you! I've been trying to get Curlos(my tenth villager) to move for such a long time, but he just wont ping. :/


----------



## cielyca

Can anyone help me identify a carpet? I don't know what its name is and I dont think its a nooklings carpet.

I dont remember much details but the striking design is its like a cob-web carpet. Does anyone know what it is called and where I can get it?

Thank you


----------



## Campy

cielyca said:


> Can anyone help me identify a carpet? I don't know what its name is and I dont think its a nooklings carpet.
> 
> I dont remember much details but the striking design is its like a cob-web carpet. Does anyone know what it is called and where I can get it?
> 
> Thank you


Do you mean this carpet?




It's the "Creepy Floor" and can be obtained from Jack during Halloween. 

Edit: Oh, just noticed I uploaded a picture from an older AC game, but it looks pretty much the same in New Leaf:


----------



## cielyca

@ Campy. Yes! That is exactly it. I didnt like the spooky series so, i didnt bother doing the trick or treat. I didnt know jack would give you different items? That is different from what we can get from the nooklings during halloween right?


----------



## TehyaFaye

Yep! The Creepy Series is exclusively given by Jack. It's not sold by the Nooklings.


----------



## Hypno KK

Is it possible to see who has visited your dream town? I always feel weirdly self-conscious when I'm visiting other people's dream addresses because I keep wondering this.


----------



## Ettienne

Laser Beams said:


> Is it possible to see who has visited your dream town? I always feel weirdly self-conscious when I'm visiting other people's dream addresses because I keep wondering this.



If you ask Luna about your dream, I do believe she'll tell you the last person to visit and leave a positive rating. Other than this, your villagers will mention having dreams about a stranger and usually mention who from where. This seems to only happen if the dreamer spoke with your villager during their dream. As for a list of visitors, I don't believe there is one.


----------



## Hypno KK

Ettienne said:


> If you ask Luna about your dream, I do believe she'll tell you the last person to visit and leave a positive rating. Other than this, your villagers will mention having dreams about a stranger and usually mention who from where. This seems to only happen if the dreamer spoke with your villager during their dream. As for a list of visitors, I don't believe there is one.



Thank you for replying!


----------



## Hypno KK

What's the rating option for dream towns? Is it when you're asked if you slept well? If so, that's making me feel really bad, because the first few times I visited dreams I thought it just meant you'd get to search for another town without paying or that you'd get your money back. Then I just started assuming it was random text and sometimes picked that option without paying attention. Does that affect the owner of the dream town in any way?


----------



## TehyaFaye

When are special stump patterns determined? I was wondering if it was possible to reload your game without saving to get another shot at it.


----------



## SoSu

I have seen people here mention resetting to get a different pattern - just the other day in the favorite stump pattern thread. I've never tried it.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Awesome, thank you.  Now I just have decide whether I want to be picky and buy a Silver Axe or just go for whatever turns up and looks nice.


----------



## SoSu

TehyaFaye said:


> Awesome, thank you.  Now I just have decide whether I want to be picky and buy a Silver Axe or just go for whatever turns up and looks nice.


You know, I assumed the person was using a silver ax and resetting to find a pattern they liked. That could work differently than using a regular ax repeatedly to get a pattern.


----------



## TehyaFaye

It very well might! Though Silver Axes don't seem too expensive in BTB (since I'm not using it for anything XD), so I'm just going to get one of those to tide me over until I come across them on my own.


----------



## Ettienne

Laser Beams said:


> What's the rating option for dream towns? Is it when you're asked if you slept well? If so, that's making me feel really bad, because the first few times I visited dreams I thought it just meant you'd get to search for another town without paying or that you'd get your money back. Then I just started assuming it was random text and sometimes picked that option without paying attention. Does that affect the owner of the dream town in any way?



Yes, that's the rating system. There's still speculation on the effects of a negative vote. Some say it'll cause the dream's address to change (which I doubt).

However, it does seem that claiming you "didn't sleep well" if you put in a DA (or saying the dream wasn't great when you let Luna choose) takes that specific DA out of your random pool as well as disappearing from your search by name (resident, region, etc) list. If you want to dream of a town you down-voted, you'll need to manually enter the DA.


----------



## Ras

TehyaFaye said:


> It very well might! Though Silver Axes don't seem too expensive in BTB (since I'm not using it for anything XD), so I'm just going to get one of those to tide me over until I come across them on my own.



You probably know this, but chop it twice with a gold or regular axe and finish it off with the silver.  That will keep your silver intact for much longer.


----------



## TehyaFaye

Ras said:


> You probably know this, but chop it twice with a gold or regular axe and finish it off with the silver.  That will keep your silver intact for much longer.



I'll definitely be doing this. Get the most life out of my axe (and hope I earn my Gold one soon).


----------



## lazuli

Laser Beams said:


> What's the rating option for dream towns? Is it when you're asked if you slept well? If so, that's making me feel really bad, because the first few times I visited dreams I thought it just meant you'd get to search for another town without paying or that you'd get your money back. Then I just started assuming it was random text and sometimes picked that option without paying attention. Does that affect the owner of the dream town in any way?



people say that it lowers their rating and such. yes, the rating is when she asks if you slept well. im not sure if itll knock their dream out of the database. it shouldnt tho.


----------



## Hypno KK

Ettienne said:


> Yes, that's the rating system. There's still speculation on the effects of a negative vote. Some say it'll cause the dream's address to change (which I doubt).
> 
> However, it does seem that claiming you "didn't sleep well" if you put in a DA (or saying the dream wasn't great when you let Luna choose) takes that specific DA out of your random pool as well as disappearing from your search by name (resident, region, etc) list. If you want to dream of a town you down-voted, you'll need to manually enter the DA.



Thanks. If those are the only negative effects I don't mind, especially in the case of towns I don't want to visit again. If not, then I won't be choosing that option, because there were some I've visited that I didn't really like but which weren't offensive or anything.



computertrash said:


> people say that it lowers their rating and such. yes, the rating is when she asks if you slept well. im not sure if itll knock their dream out of the database. it shouldnt tho.



It would be weird if it did. There are towns I didn't like and that I wouldn't want to see in my random search, for example, but which didn't have any offensive content in it. They just had a look that wasn't my thing.

Maybe if a town gets sufficient negative feedback, someone will look into it and see if it's offensive, but it would make no sense if a negative vote knocked a dream out of the database. Otherwise, even someone with a grudge could do that.


----------



## lazuli

Laser Beams said:


> It would be weird if it did. There are towns I didn't like and that I wouldn't want to see in my random search, for example, but which didn't have any offensive content in it. They just had a look that wasn't my thing.
> 
> Maybe if a town gets sufficient negative feedback, someone will look into it and see if it's offensive, but it would make no sense if a negative vote knocked a dream out of the database. Otherwise, even someone with a grudge could do that.



I DONT MEAN JUST ONE PERSON KNOCKS OUT A DREAM. like if a few hundred or so rated it bad, itll be knocked out. im just thinkin here.
try to only rate inappropriate towns negatively then, just in case.


----------



## Hypno KK

computertrash said:


> I DONT MEAN JUST ONE PERSON KNOCKS OUT A DREAM. like if a few hundred or so rated it bad, itll be knocked out. im just thinkin here.
> try to only rate inappropriate towns negatively then, just in case.



I don't get the need for caps lock in that statement, though.

And yes, that's what I'll be doing because like I said, I wouldn't want to accidentally contribute to knocking out someone's town just because it wasn't a look I like even if it happened to be completely appropriate. Until I have any confirmation on how that system works, I'd rather not end up messing up anyone's dream town unless there's a good reason.


----------



## lazuli

Laser Beams said:


> I don't get the need for caps lock in that statement, though.
> 
> And yes, that's what I'll be doing because like I said, I wouldn't want to accidentally contribute to knocking out someone's town just because it wasn't a look I like even if it happened to be completely appropriate. Until I have any confirmation on how that system works, I'd rather not end up messing up anyone's dream town unless there's a good reason.



i just write in caps sometimes. JUST TO. get my feelings across. dont worry about it.

==

how does somebody clear one's void? do you go to a town with 10 villagers or somethin.


----------



## Hypno KK

computertrash said:


> how does somebody clear one's void? do you go to a town with 10 villagers or somethin.



You go to a town that has 10 villagers. Your villager will try to move into it from the void and won't be able to. Towns that have had that villager before but haven't gone through the 16 villager cycle or which have a permanent set of 10 villagers are ideal.

... That's the theory, at least. I've also read several posts recently claiming you can't really clear your void, and others that the chances of that villager trying to move to a town with a free spot get lower each time you visit a full town. I don't think we know for sure but it's probably safest to assume you can't.


----------



## TehyaFaye

it is impossible to clear your void. Whether a villager in the void moves in or not is completely random.


----------



## Syn of Lost

For anyone with power save pro or power save depending on where you live...I can apply codes to save slot one but slot 2 doesn't  even show....


----------



## Hypno KK

When a voided villager moves into another town randomly, do they still have the same items, letters, and stuff that you've sent them and any memories of your town?


----------



## cielyca

So, I was thinking about TT about 40 years ahead to get interest in my bells as well as complete my weeding badge. I have the beautiful ordinance in place and my flowers dont seem to be wilting. Will they wilt if I TT 40 years, will my villagers hate me?
What other repercussions should I be away of. Please share your opinions as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laser Beams said:


> When a voided villager moves into another town randomly, do they still have the same items, letters, and stuff that you've sent them and any memories of your town?




============================

Ooops, read about "void". Recede my comment


----------



## Hypno KK

cielyca said:


> So, I was thinking about TT about 40 years ahead to get interest in my bells as well as complete my weeding badge. I have the beautiful ordinance in place and my flowers dont seem to be wilting. Will they wilt if I TT 40 years, will my villagers hate me?
> What other repercussions should I be away of. Please share your opinions as well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ============================
> 
> Ooops, read about "void". Recede my comment



I don't know what you mean with the last part.

About TTing 40 years ahead, other than the weeds, the only other repercussion is probably bed hair. I don't think flowers wilt at all if you have Beautiful Town, they've never died whenever I've time travelled ahead. I don't know if it's different if you go 40 years into the future, but it shouldn't be. 

As to your villagers hating you, the only thing I've noticed is that when I'm gone, they'll tell me off for not talking to them and then go on as normal. 

If you're afraid about ruining your friendship with your villagers, you can go forward 40 years, start a new character, save that character, and only play your mayor when you go back. In my experience, villagers won't hate you if (in the game) it hasn't been long since you last played that character. For example, when I time travel with my mayor, I get lectured by the villagers because the last save date is so distant. Whenever I've done that, my side characters haven't been affected because their last save date was much closer.


----------



## SoSu

cielyca said:


> So, I was thinking about TT about 40 years ahead to get interest in my bells as well as complete my weeding badge. I have the beautiful ordinance in place and my flowers dont seem to be wilting. Will they wilt if I TT 40 years, will my villagers hate me?
> What other repercussions should I be away of. Please share your opinions as well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ============================
> 
> Ooops, read about "void". Recede my comment


Well, as far as I can tell, there is no reason to TT that far for interest. If I TT 1 month or 1 year, I get the same interest, 99K. I think that exploit from earlier games is gone. Wait to deny a ping before you TT, and if you have beautiful town you'll be fine. Your villagers will all complain once, but friendships will remain high. If they take a hit at all, it's small. 

Also, for getting weeds, I found in my cycle town that TTing repeatedly really built up the weeds. So TTing 20 times, 1 year at a time gave me a town full of weeds, but TTing 20 years in one jump did not give nearly as many. Of course, I wasn't trying to protect my villagers since I was cycling, so loading more along the way didn't threaten any dreamies for me. You'll have to make your jumps more carefully, of course.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Laser Beams said:


> When a voided villager moves into another town randomly, do they still have the same items, letters, and stuff that you've sent them and any memories of your town?



They keep the items, and they will bring up the other town and sing the town tune all the time. Mine have mentioned more than the mayor from former towns, so I think they remember side characters as well. They come with the catchphrase, clothing, and greeting from the old town as well. I've never been shown a letter from a previous town, however. Presumably Nintendo feared that was just too many characters to risk showing an inappropriate for younger players message.

And people will try to track down who sent them a voided villager since they get the town name and eventually the mayor's name! Most people are reasonable and just curious, but others get downright furious!


----------



## Hypno KK

SoSu said:


> They keep the items, and they will bring up the other town and sing the town tune all the time. Mine have mentioned more than the mayor from former towns, so I think they remember side characters as well. They come with the catchphrase, clothing, and greeting from the old town as well. I've never been shown a letter from a previous town, however. Presumably Nintendo feared that was just too many characters to risk showing an inappropriate for younger players message.
> 
> And people will try to track down who sent them a voided villager since they get the town name and eventually the mayor's name! Most people are reasonable and just curious, but others get downright furious!



I thought they kept the letters because Isabelle has an option to reset that? Unless I'm confusing it with something else.

That's terrifying! I voided a villager early in the game and after reading the posts saying they won't go away, ever, I'm now a bit paranoid that that villager moved into someone's town or might do that in the future.


----------



## tinytaylor

i have such a noob question that's holding me up. i have a qr code for a path but only the vertical path. i was trying to figure if there was anyway I could rotate the path and make the horizontal side but i'm just so brain dead idk how. pls help


----------



## P.K.

Afraid there's no option to rotate qr codes. It's either you find the horizontal equivalent to it (which I'm pretty sure there is. It'll just take some time to find it) or you make the horizontal path yourself.


----------



## cielyca

@LaserBeam & @Sosu, Thank you for the tips. I might try TT 1 year at a time using an alt character. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

You get a golden axe after buying 50 saplings. Is this limited to only one per character? If I buy another 50 saplings, can I get another golden axe?


----------



## Campy

cielyca said:


> You get a golden axe after buying 50 saplings. Is this limited to only one per character? If I buy another 50 saplings, can I get another golden axe?


I am 99.9% sure you can only get one per character. But it would be nice if someone else could confirm this.


My question: 'til what time do villagers celebrate their birthday party? Molly is apparently thinking of moving, but she's attending Daisy's birthday party today. Will I have time to stop her later today?


----------



## unintentional

Question about the void:  If i pick up some villager from the void, will their room be like it was in the town?  Also, would they show letters, do that "I remeber my old town's tune" and whistle it?


----------



## Mikorin

Campy said:


> I am 99.9% sure you can only get one per character. But it would be nice if someone else could confirm this.
> 
> 
> My question: 'til what time do villagers celebrate their birthday party? Molly is apparently thinking of moving, but she's attending Daisy's birthday party today. Will I have time to stop her later today?



Somewhere on here someone stated the party ends at Midnight, so maybe she'll leave her house then.



Saint_Jimmy said:


> Question about the void:  If i pick up some villager from the void, will their room be like it was in the town?  Also, would they show letters, do that "I remeber my old town's tune" and whistle it?



Their house will look like it was when they left the other town, they will whistle their town tunes, but i don't think they show letters. They will only ever show letters you have sent them.


----------



## Campy

Mikorin said:


> Somewhere on here someone stated the party ends at Midnight, so maybe she'll leave her house then.


Thank you for answering! Probably can't stay up that late, so I guess I'll log in with a new character tomorrow to see if she's already in boxes.


----------



## Hazelnut

Is the kimbap plate released yet? I've seen a thread asking for one that has been up for a long time (hasn't been locked), but I haven't found info about it being released yet.


----------



## Spooky.

This was sort of asked on the main page, but I wasn't totally clear about it so I'm going to ask just so it's clarified - 

If I want to reset for a new map, the character on the train will show me four choices at a time, right? And if I do not like any of the four, do I just shut the game off and re-start it for another set of four until I get one I like?


----------



## Hypno KK

Namstar said:


> This was sort of asked on the main page, but I wasn't totally clear about it so I'm going to ask just so it's clarified -
> 
> If I want to reset for a new map, the character on the train will show me four choices at a time, right? And if I do not like any of the four, do I just shut the game off and re-start it for another set of four until I get one I like?



Yes. You can only pick from those four at each time but if you quit without saving your game and try again, you'll be shown four other random maps. You can switch it off when you're shown the maps but it might be safer to wait until you arrive at the station (you only really save your character after talking to Isabelle at the town hall and registering as resident, I think). Doing that also has the benefit of letting you check the native fruit, grass pattern, and rock placement, if those things matter to you.


----------



## Middykins

Hey guys, I've got a question about receiving villagers from other people.

Naomi just told me she wants to move out on the 20th, and I'm letting her go. Since that will leave me with 8 villagers, will I still be able to adopt someone from another player or will a random plot just appear on the 21st? If it's possible, which date should I travel to someone's town to talk to the villager I want?


----------



## Hypno KK

The random plot always has a chance of appearing on every day after you're down to 8 villagers. I think the percentage is closest to 100% a week later but there's a chance each day after that villager moves out. If you want to make sure nobody's moving in, you can start the game as a new character and check your whole town for a plot and quit without saving if you find one. When there isn't a plot, you can save as that new character before starting your game as usual. You can delete that character later and if you're doing this multiple days in a row, it's best to set aside a spot for the new characters to put their houses in so you won't have mud patches all over your town.

You can invite a villager as your 8th player, as far as I know, and you need to wait until that villager moves out. On the 21st, you can check for a plot using the method above, and then go invite a villager from someone else's town.


----------



## cielyca

I had 9 villagers and I read that the 10th would always be someone I chose from camping but all of a sudden I walk through my town and right beside Marina's house is a random Butch roping off his lands. Does that mean I got it from someone who travelled to my town and voided him? Is this this the void phenomena?

Also, this may seem cheaty but requirement for a badge says "used fishing rod 500 times" does that include when you just fling your rod out without catching any fish? Can I just keep using my net without catching any bugs and earn a badge? Do those useless motions count? Haha. Thanks


----------



## Hypno KK

Yes, you got Butch from someone's void. It may have been from visiting or being visited. It might have been from Street Pass, too.

I don't know about your second question, sorry.


----------



## Faeynia

nvm


----------



## cielyca

Laser Beams said:


> Yes, you got Butch from someone's void. It may have been from visiting or being visited. It might have been from Street Pass, too.
> 
> I don't know about your second question, sorry.



Thank you for answering most the questions. I really appreciate it


----------



## Spooky.

Laser Beams said:


> Yes. You can only pick from those four at each time but if you quit without saving your game and try again, you'll be shown four other random maps. You can switch it off when you're shown the maps but it might be safer to wait until you arrive at the station (you only really save your character after talking to Isabelle at the town hall and registering as resident, I think). Doing that also has the benefit of letting you check the native fruit, grass pattern, and rock placement, if those things matter to you.



How long does it usually take to get the map you want? I assume it's all random and you might get shown the same map several times before seeing the one you want, right? There is a specific map I want but I'm worried it'll take me hundreds of tries to get it.


----------



## FireNinja1

Namstar said:


> How long does it usually take to get the map you want? I assume it's all random and you might get shown the same map several times before seeing the one you want, right? There is a specific map I want but I'm worried it'll take me hundreds of tries to get it.


Really it's luck. You could get it within five minutes or it could take you 2 hours. Some people take 2 weeks, and some even three months. It's not going to be likely that you find what you want if you're looking for a specific river style (which is what I assume by "specific map") you should expect to be facing the generator for at least a few hours, most likely more.


----------



## cielyca

Namstar said:


> How long does it usually take to get the map you want? I assume it's all random and you might get shown the same map several times before seeing the one you want, right? There is a specific map I want but I'm worried it'll take me hundreds of tries to get it.



Since it is random there is no telling how long before you can get your desired map. 

I once spent 5 hours before going to bed and + 3 hours after waking up doing villager reset because the villager kept settling at my paths when I have allocated a clear large chunk of land in my map for them to settle. While there was an instance when I adopted a villager and after 1 try she settled her house where I want her too.


----------



## Spooky.

FireNinja1 said:


> Really it's luck. You could get it within five minutes or it could take you 2 hours. Some people take 2 weeks, and some even three months. It's not going to be likely that you find what you want if you're looking for a specific river style (which is what I assume by "specific map") you should expect to be facing the generator for at least a few hours, most likely more.



Oh wow I got the map I wanted on my second try! I'm so excited!


----------



## Hypno KK

Namstar said:


> Oh wow I got the map I wanted on my second try! I'm so excited!



Congrats! I'm glad you ended up getting your replies, because I was offline.


----------



## Spooky.

Laser Beams said:


> Congrats! I'm glad you ended up getting your replies, because I was offline.



At first I was nervous it'd take me hours and I'd have to make my poor friend hold onto all my junk for ages but on the second restart I got my map so I'm happy!


----------



## Hazelnut

So no one can tell me if the kimbap plate has been released? Maybe everyone thinks it's obvious, as the stickied regional release thread says it's future DLC, but there are two threads in retail specifically about the kimbap plate, and no one has said that it hasn't been released yet and therefore against the rules to include there. I've searched online and haven't found any info regarding an official release, so a confirmation would be appreciated.


----------



## Alley

When I go to someone else's town and invite a villager, how long does it take before they move in to my town? Do they move in the next day?


----------



## Melyora

Alley said:


> When I go to someone else's town and invite a villager, how long does it take before they move in to my town? Do they move in the next day?



Yes, they do. (most of the time)

There are a few exceptions to the rule though. If one of your own villagers is in boxes (if you're at 9), it will first take one day for that villager to move out before the adopted villager can move in. So then it will take 2 days. The games requires you to save on the day of the villager move-out before the adopted villager will start plotting (so if you have a boxed villager and adopted one other, you cannot TT 2 days forward to plot reset, because the game has not yet registered the move-out).


----------



## lazuli

Hazelnut said:


> So no one can tell me if the kimbap plate has been released? Maybe everyone thinks it's obvious, as the stickied regional release thread says it's future DLC, but there are two threads in retail specifically about the kimbap plate, and no one has said that it hasn't been released yet and therefore against the rules to include there. I've searched online and haven't found any info regarding an official release, so a confirmation would be appreciated.



if its unreleased, then its been powersaved haha.


----------



## Molly Malarky

Namstar said:


> This was sort of asked on the main page, but I wasn't totally clear about it so I'm going to ask just so it's clarified -
> 
> If I want to reset for a new map, the character on the train will show me four choices at a time, right? And if I do not like any of the four, do I just shut the game off and re-start it for another set of four until I get one I like?



You do not need to shut off the game and restart it. If you say no to the 4 offered, he'll give you 4 more.


----------



## mogyay

Molly Malarky said:


> You do not need to shut off the game and restart it. If you say no to the 4 offered, he'll give you 4 more.



no, rover will show you the exact same 4 again so namstar is right, if you're not happy with the first 4 you're given you will have to reset


----------



## Hazelnut

computertrash said:


> if its unreleased, then its been powersaved haha.



Then isn't it against TBT rules to sell or ask for it?


----------



## Hypno KK

Hazelnut said:


> Then isn't it against TBT rules to sell or ask for it?



Only if it really is unreleased. I've checked moridb and it says it's Korean DLC. I'm not sure if it was wrongly included there or if it's been released in Korea already.


----------



## unintentional

Molly Malarky said:


> You do not need to shut off the game and restart it. If you say no to the 4 offered, he'll give you 4 more.



I've always had to restart after going through the four, because he shows the same four.  Or am I just not observant enough?


----------



## Spooky.

If you go to someone's town and tell a villager that is in boxes to move to your town, what are the odds that they will or won't? 
I bought a villager from someone and I told them to go to my town but I'm worried that they won't move.


----------



## Hypno KK

Saint_Jimmy said:


> I've always had to restart after going through the four, because he shows the same four.  Or am I just not observant enough?



I'm pretty sure that it's always the same four and you need to restart to get a different set.



Namstar said:


> If you go to someone's town and tell a villager that is in boxes to move to your town, what are the odds that they will or won't?
> I bought a villager from someone and I told them to go to my town but I'm worried that they won't move.



Villagers you invite will always move in, unless you only have one spot and invite another villager (from someone's town or the campsite) after that. I think that the second villager to be invited gets priority over the previous one. I don't know if villagers from the void or StreetPass ever affect those chances, but I think that invited villagers get priority over them too. If you want to be extra safe, you can always switch off StreetPass temporarily. If you ever time travel, you can check whether that villager is really moving in by time travelling to the next day, when their plot appears.


----------



## Ayaya

I have some mushrooms lying around from a special tree stump since I'm collecting them, but it seems to cause mushrooms that usually show up in november to... not show up at all. I've only seen mushroom near the tree stump and nowhere else, so I can't collect the mushroom series. Is this true? Should I store my mushroom somewhere so I can collec mushrooms for the mush series?


----------



## Ras

Yeah, the game will only put down like five mushrooms, and if you already have them down, it won't put any others.  I wonder if you left four down if it would automatically put down the furniture, but it'd probably be best just to move your permanent ones for now.


----------



## ACNL_MayorLola

Is there a solution to Error 018-0512? I can open my gates but every time someone tries to visit me, they get that error. Recently my friend bought the game and I try to visit his town and also get the error. I've change the internet setting manually like advised, but it still hasn't been fixed. I don't know what else to do D: I don't want to demolish my town, because of it.


----------



## Mekan1

Ayaya said:


> I have some mushrooms lying around from a special tree stump since I'm collecting them, but it seems to cause mushrooms that usually show up in november to... not show up at all. I've only seen mushroom near the tree stump and nowhere else, so I can't collect the mushroom series. Is this true? Should I store my mushroom somewhere so I can collec mushrooms for the mush series?



Completley random, but always next to trees.


----------



## Hypno KK

ACNL_MayorLola said:


> Is there a solution to Error 018-0512? I can open my gates but every time someone tries to visit me, they get that error. Recently my friend bought the game and I try to visit his town and also get the error. I've change the internet setting manually like advised, but it still hasn't been fixed. I don't know what else to do D: I don't want to demolish my town, because of it.



Have you updated your game? You can do that from the main menu, the one where you get to choose to load as an existing character or create a new one, by choosing the update option. Make sure your friends also have an updated game.

I've had a similar problem, even when my game is updated, and I've also tried out Nintendo's instructions. Keeping my game updated helps slightly but it doesn't completely fix the issue.

You don't have to restart your town and I doubt that does anything. The issue, from what I've researched before because it affects me too, seems to be more related to the Internet setting of both parties or something like that than your town.


----------



## IndiaHawker

If I pass one of gracies fashion checks with an alternate character, do I have to pass the other three with the same character in order to get the final nook shop expansion?


----------



## Ragdoll

IndiaHawker said:


> If I pass one of gracies fashion checks with an alternate character, do I have to pass the other three with the same character in order to get the final nook shop expansion?



Nope, you can pass it with different characters.


----------



## lazuli

Mekan1 said:


> Completley random, but always next to trees.



uh???? thats not what they were asking.

i had a couple mushrooms down and for a few days, didnt get new ones or the mush furniture next to trees. so YES. put all your mushrooms inside or in storage/the museum until december.


----------



## unintentional

nevermind like woah


----------



## Hypno KK

Sir Integra said:


> Nope, you can pass it with different characters.



I had no idea about this but it's good to know this. Thanks.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Are any clothes/accessories customizable?


----------



## Starlightz

IndiaHawker said:


> Are any clothes/accessories customizable?


Like having Cyrus remake them? Then no. However you can always use QR codes or make your own designs.


----------



## Ragdoll

IndiaHawker said:


> Are any clothes/accessories customizable?



Not the ones you buy from the stores in the game, but you can make your own clothes and hat designs.


----------



## Hypno KK

What are the chances of picking up a villager from someone's void, and how long do they take to plot? Is it even guaranteed?

I've been visited by someone who had a voided villager. I like the voided villager, though I was considering adopting another villager instead. If I get the voided one, I'd like to be able to plot reset. I'm thinking about time travelling to the next day with a new character, checking for a plot, and adopting the other villager if there's none and keep resetting if there is. Would that work like I think it would?


----------



## Ras

Laser Beams said:


> What are the chances of picking up a villager from someone's void, and how long do they take to plot? Is it even guaranteed?
> 
> I've been visited by someone who had a voided villager. I like the voided villager, though I was considering adopting another villager instead. If I get the voided one, I'd like to be able to plot reset. I'm thinking about time travelling to the next day with a new character, checking for a plot, and adopting the other villager if there's none and keep resetting if there is. Would that work like I think it would?



I let somebody adopt my tenth villager once, and the next day, I decided to camper reset since I would be having an opening.  Their voided villager's plot was down, so it was fortunate I was camper resetting, because it turned into plot resetting.  It was the very next day.  Your method should work.  If the plot isn't down, you're *maybe* not ever getting the voided character, but you better save and then go about adopting your villager.


----------



## FireNinja1

Laser Beams said:


> What are the chances of picking up a villager from someone's void, and how long do they take to plot? Is it even guaranteed?
> 
> I've been visited by someone who had a voided villager. I like the voided villager, though I was considering adopting another villager instead. If I get the voided one, I'd like to be able to plot reset. I'm thinking about time travelling to the next day with a new character, checking for a plot, and adopting the other villager if there's none and keep resetting if there is. Would that work like I think it would?



There is some likelihood that you can pick up the villager. It really depends on whether they clear their void/make a bunch of stops elsewhere. The person with a voided villager can have it voided for like 4 weeks and then have that show up elsewhere (this happened to someone once), and there's really no guarantee as to what can happen. That's why everyone hates it.


----------



## ACNL_MayorLola

Laser Beams said:


> Have you updated your game? You can do that from the main menu, the one where you get to choose to load as an existing character or create a new one, by choosing the update option. Make sure your friends also have an updated game.
> 
> I've had a similar problem, even when my game is updated, and I've also tried out Nintendo's instructions. Keeping my game updated helps slightly but it doesn't completely fix the issue.
> 
> You don't have to restart your town and I doubt that does anything. The issue, from what I've researched before because it affects me too, seems to be more related to the Internet setting of both parties or something like that than your town.



Yeah. We both have the game updated. And I tried with a different internet too. That only solved the problem of me visiting his town, but he still can't visit mine. So it's an internet problem then? Thank you for helping me


----------



## cielyca

I have someone in boxes but the other end doesn't have space in her town. Is is possible to prolong the villager's departure? If so, how? Thanks


----------



## Melyora

cielyca said:


> I have someone in boxes but the other end doesn't have space in her town. Is is possible to prolong the villager's departure? If so, how? Thanks



A villager in boxes is certain to move the next day (or if you TT a day backwards). 
The best option is to stay on the same day. You can do this by adjusting the time with Isabelle to 7 AM (anything after 6 AM is fine, but I prefer a buffer for mistakes XD) in the morning of the day the villager is in boxes. 
You can repeat this process as often as you want so you can keep a villager in boxes indefinitely. 

Hope this makes sense! ^^'


----------



## cielyca

Melyora said:


> A villager in boxes is certain to move the next day (or if you TT a day backwards).
> The best option is to stay on the same day. You can do this by adjusting the time with Isabelle to 7 AM (anything after 6 AM is fine, but I prefer a buffer for mistakes XD) in the morning of the day the villager is in boxes.
> You can repeat this process as often as you want so you can keep a villager in boxes indefinitely.
> 
> Hope this makes sense! ^^'



Yesss it does. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hypno KK

cielyca said:


> I have someone in boxes but the other end doesn't have space in her town. Is is possible to prolong the villager's departure? If so, how? Thanks



Like Melyora said, time travel within the next day and you should be fine. I had to do this recently for Pashmina, and I used the 3DS clock before starting up my game each time (that way, you're tricking the game). Whenever I was about to leave the game alone for the night or something, I'd use the 3DS clock to set it to the early morning (7 or 8 AM because like Melyora, I prefer a buffer) so that it wouldn't go past the 6 AM mark of the next day. 



FireNinja1 said:


> There is some likelihood that you can pick up the villager. It really depends on whether they clear their void/make a bunch of stops elsewhere. The person with a voided villager can have it voided for like 4 weeks and then have that show up elsewhere (this happened to someone once), and there's really no guarantee as to what can happen. That's why everyone hates it.



I know there's a likelihood I can pick up the villager, I was asking about how strong it is and what the best way to adopt another villager is in this situation.



Ras said:


> I let somebody adopt my tenth villager once, and the next day, I decided to camper reset since I would be having an opening.  Their voided villager's plot was down, so it was fortunate I was camper resetting, because it turned into plot resetting.  It was the very next day.  Your method should work.  If the plot isn't down, you're *maybe* not ever getting the voided character, but you better save and then go about adopting your villager.



Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## BlooBelle

Would I be able to pick up a villager from another town if one in my own is in boxes? Or would I have to wait for them to move out? :L
Thanks in advance~​


----------



## IndiaHawker

Can two hybrid red roses produce a regular red rose (one which cant be used to breed blue roses)? Or can hybrid red roses only produce hybrid reds (other colours aside)? Thanks!


----------



## unintentional

Is there anyway to "force" villagers to have a conversation


----------



## Batsu

BlooBelle said:


> Would I be able to pick up a villager from another town if one in my own is in boxes? Or would I have to wait for them to move out? :L
> Thanks in advance~​


Assuming you have a packed town, you have to move them out completely because while they're still in boxes, they count as your 10th.



IndiaHawker said:


> Can two hybrid red roses produce a regular red rose (one which cant be used to breed blue roses)? Or can hybrid red roses only produce hybrid reds (other colours aside)? Thanks!


A red rose grown from two red roses will count as a hybrid, I believe. If you want totally regular roses, you'll need to plant them from a bag (or steal them from island mini-games, I think those count as regular).


----------



## Hypno KK

IndiaHawker said:


> Can two hybrid red roses produce a regular red rose (one which cant be used to breed blue roses)? Or can hybrid red roses only produce hybrid reds (other colours aside)? Thanks!



Roses from two hybrid red roses can still look red. I think that whether they're hybrids genetically or whether they're genetically like red roses depends on which genes they got from their parents. If you're asking because of getting red roses from two hybrid reds, that's a frequent result, but I wouldn't rely on the new ones to try to produce hybrids, but you can always try.

If you want completely regular red roses, you can plant them from a bag or breed two regular red roses together.



Saint_Jimmy said:


> Is there anyway to "force" villagers to have a conversation



Not that I know of, other than trapping them together. That doesn't always work, though, and even if you see them interact you may still not get any dialogue between them. It's random to overhear them talking.


----------



## alesha

My bell  trees (money trees) disappeared! They were in a good space too! I even used fertilizer!!!!!!!!!!! 
?:-{  anyone kow the problem?


----------



## IndiaHawker

Okay, thanks for the help! So by that, I'm guessing that red roses produced by hybrid (purple x orange) roses won't necessarily have the purple and orange genes in them as well?

I'm thinking I'll keep the possible hybrid reds, but keep them separate from my almost definite hybrid reds!


----------



## Hypno KK

IndiaHawker said:


> Okay, thanks for the help! So by that, I'm guessing that red roses produced by hybrid (purple x orange) roses won't necessarily have the purple and orange genes in them as well?
> 
> I'm thinking I'll keep the possible hybrid reds, but keep them separate from my almost definite hybrid reds!



You're right, they don't necessarily have those genes since purple and orange roses have red genes, which means that their offspring can get only the red genes from them.

That's a good idea too!


----------



## Batsu

What happens if you try to invite a villager from someone else's town after they've recently moved from yours?

For example, let's say that Henry moved out of my town the day before and I have a friend with another Henry in boxes -- if I go over to try to convince their Henry to move to my town before I've voided 16 villagers, will the game just act like I already have 10 villagers and not come up with the prompt? Or will Henry say something specific about not being able to move? I'm just curious.


----------



## Campy

alesha said:


> My bell  trees (money trees) disappeared! They were in a good space too! I even used fertilizer!!!!!!!!!!!
> ?:-{  anyone kow the problem?


When you say your money trees have disappeared, do you mean they were fully grown and had bells on them and then one day the trees suddenly weren't there anymore? Because that would be odd, to say the least. But since I'm not sure what you mean exactly, I'll name a few scenarios of what may have happened:

?	If the trees really were fully grown, had bells, and then just disappeared.. Then either you cut them down in your sleep or someone else decided to be an ass and cut them down.
?	If you mean that you shook the tree once and the trees aren't growing new bells, it's supposed to be this way; they only bear bells once. 
?	If you mean that you planted bells but the saplings wilted the next day despite using fertilizer, here could be why:
o	You didn?t use a golden shovel when burying the bells.
o	There wasn?t enough space around the trees (though you said there was).
o	There?s too many other trees in the same area, blocking out the sun and making it impossible for them to grow. There?s a trick to prevent this, hopefully someone else can explain that.
o	You have to keep in mind that the amount of bells you bury equals the probability that it will turn into a money tree. So, if you buried bags of 1000 bells, there?s only a 1% chance for each of them to grow into a money tree. You can see the amount of bells buried and corresponding probabilities here.

Hopefully the answer is somewhere in there!


----------



## Angelmarina

I run 4 cycling towns and I wanted to know if there is anyway to prevent voided villagers from town hopping. I really hate it and there is no way to prevent my 2 3ds from street passing because they are always together.


----------



## kabbatsu

i bought a bunch of turnips
if i make a new account, move in, and i time travel, would that spoil the turnips for my mayor account?


----------



## Hypno KK

Angelmarina said:


> I run 4 cycling towns and I wanted to know if there is anyway to prevent voided villagers from town hopping. I really hate it and there is no way to prevent my 2 3ds from street passing because they are always together.



If StreetPass is the only issue, you can switch it off altogether on one or both of your 3DS. Just go the Mii plaza and there's a red tool box where you can adjust its settings. There's an option there that lets you disable StreetPass. Check the general 3DS settings too, I can't remember if there's anything in there as well.

If you want to prevent villagers from showing up in any villages, even through wifi, there only things you can do are getting them adopted so that they won't end up in your void or visiting someone who doesn't mind getting that villager until they move into their town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Batsu said:


> What happens if you try to invite a villager from someone else's town after they've recently moved from yours?
> 
> For example, let's say that Henry moved out of my town the day before and I have a friend with another Henry in boxes -- if I go over to try to convince their Henry to move to my town before I've voided 16 villagers, will the game just act like I already have 10 villagers and not come up with the prompt? Or will Henry say something specific about not being able to move? I'm just curious.



I don't think you even get the option to invite them in the first place. If you can, they won't move in. You could test it (it would be great to know that you don't really need to cycle through 16 villagers) but it seems very unlikely that you'd get different results.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kabbatsu said:


> i bought a bunch of turnips
> if i make a new account, move in, and i time travel, would that spoil the turnips for my mayor account?



I think so. Whenever I've time travelled using one character, the others have always been immune to the effects of time travelling (like getting the time traveller reputation, bed hair, or being lectured by villagers for ignoring them for such a long time), but only as long as I loaded their save after going back to the original date or a close one. If I loaded their save while time travelling, they were subject to the same effects.

You can test this, and I'd recommend using the 3DS clock. If you want to keep the turnips from rotting, though, just patient and wait until you sell them to time travel. If you want to sell them quickly for a good price, check the Train Station section of the forum. People post their turnip prices there when they get good ones so you can visit their town and sell them in their Re-Tail instead.


----------



## IndiaHawker

Is there a limit to how many PWP requests you can get in a day? Thanks!


----------



## Hypno KK

IndiaHawker said:


> Is there a limit to how many PWP requests you can get in a day? Thanks!



Usually, it's only one. I've read posts in which people talk about getting two, but that's rare.


----------



## Molly Malarky

I'm new to TTing and cycling. Do I need to mess with the system clock, or is changing the game time okay?


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Molly Malarky said:


> I'm new to TTing and cycling. Do I need to mess with the system clock, or is changing the game time okay?



If you have multiple games, it's more safer to use the in game clock since using the 3DS clock will effect the time in all your games you're using for your 3DS (if you're using the same 3DS, that is).


----------



## Molly Malarky

Thanks!

Another question: why did I not receive the Nintendo notification about National Street Pass Weekend?


----------



## lazuli

Molly Malarky said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Another question: why did I not receive the Nintendo notification about National Street Pass Weekend?



nintendo doesnt like you
maybe you didnt upd8 your system. its over now so theres no point in wallowing over it.


----------



## Miramis

Are fossils ever on premium? I've been hoarding for about half a year now as I was planning to sell them whenever they are one of my two premium items. I've been checking the retail sign daily and am getting lots of repeats (I swear CDs are on premium at least once a fortnight), yet never fossils. Are they just not a premium item in general? By now half of my town is covered in them, so I'd love to sell soon in order to lay some paths etc, but worry their not having come up so far is just a coincidence and they end up being on premium literally the day after I sell them all at regular prices out of frustration, so thought I should ask here first.


----------



## lazuli

Miramis said:


> Are fossils ever on premium? I've been hoarding for about half a year now as I was planning to sell them whenever they are one of my two premium items. I've been checking the retail sign daily and am getting lots of repeats (I swear CDs are on premium at least once a fortnight), yet never fossils. Are they just not a premium item in general? By now half of my town is covered in them, so I'd love to sell soon in order to lay some paths etc, but worry their not having come up so far is just a coincidence and they end up being on premium literally the day after I sell them all at regular prices out of frustration, so thought I should ask here first.



itd be strange for fossils to be premium,,,, just sell em bruh and get that $$$$


----------



## Hypno KK

Miramis said:


> Are fossils ever on premium? I've been hoarding for about half a year now as I was planning to sell them whenever they are one of my two premium items. I've been checking the retail sign daily and am getting lots of repeats (I swear CDs are on premium at least once a fortnight), yet never fossils. Are they just not a premium item in general? By now half of my town is covered in them, so I'd love to sell soon in order to lay some paths etc, but worry their not having come up so far is just a coincidence and they end up being on premium literally the day after I sell them all at regular prices out of frustration, so thought I should ask here first.



You could just sell them in batches in case they do. I've never seen fossils on premium, though.


----------



## Miramis

computertrash said:


> itd be strange for fossils to be premium



Thanks for the reply! Why would it be strange though?



Laser Beams said:


> I've never seen fossils on premium, though.



I thought I had, which is why I started hoarding, but I might very easily be mistaken. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Feloreena

Miramis said:


> Thanks for the reply! Why would it be strange though?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had, which is why I started hoarding, but I might very easily be mistaken. Thanks for the feedback!



Fossils can't be on premium so there's no point in hoarding them. Sell them whenever you want to.


----------



## Miramis

Feloreena said:


> Fossils can't be on premium so there's no point in hoarding them. Sell them whenever you want to.



As this seems to be the general consensus here I'm gonna go ahead and spend the next hour running back and forth between museum and retail and free my poor little town from its nonsensical blue plague. Wish I'd asked months ago and spared my villagers from living on a dumpster. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Barbara

I have a villager moving today, so tomorrow I'll have only 9 villagers. If I adopt a villager from someone else's town, will he/she move in or not? And if so, when?


----------



## Ettienne

Barbara said:


> I have a villager moving today, so tomorrow I'll have only 9 villagers. If I adopt a villager from someone else's town, will he/she move in or not? And if so, when?



You'll need to wait until your villager has moved completely tomorrow. Only then does the game allow you to adopt another villager. Villagers adopted from other towns usually move in the following day once they've accepted.


----------



## Molly Malarky

computertrash said:


> nintendo doesnt like you
> maybe you didnt upd8 your system. its over now so theres no point in wallowing over it.



That was rude. In fact you're wrong, there's a National Street Pass Weekend starting tomorrow. And yes, I'm updated.


----------



## lazuli

Molly Malarky said:


> That was rude. In fact you're wrong, there's a National Street Pass Weekend starting tomorrow. And yes, I'm updated.



ok WELL i thought you meant the one from halloween, ok
i havent gotten any notices either
did you try going to a nintendo zone ?? it usually gives me notices when i go to mcdonalds


----------



## IndiaHawker

Don't know if I'm just going crazy but I just noticed that Cyrus is awake, and I swear Reese didn't tell me and introduce him to me! Is this possible if you TT a lot or something?


----------



## skymerald

I just looked through the questions, and I apologize if this has been asked multiple times, but...

Recently I had two villagers move out, bringing me down to 8. The day after the second one moved out (as in her house disappeared), my friend came over via wi-fi to buy a painting from Redd's, and later on she mentioned that a villager of hers had moved out recently as well (and had been voided). I had a random villager plot appear the next day, but I was wondering if her voided villager could still appear? I'm anxious because I've been waiting for a dreamie of mine to show up in my campsite and would like a spot open for them.

For clarification: Second villager moved out last Friday. Friend came over Saturday. Have been checking with an alt each new day and not seen a plot from her voided villager, but she said it may take a few days for one to appear since I have 9 villagers again.


----------



## Spooky.

A friend of mine came to my town and bought the items I had in the flea market from re-tail. When will I get the bells for what she bought, or do I not get them because she's a friend and not a villager?


----------



## Melyora

Namstar said:


> A friend of mine came to my town and bought the items I had in the flea market from re-tail. When will I get the bells for what she bought, or do I not get them because she's a friend and not a villager?



Yes, you will get the Bell, but Reese will deposit it on your bank account the next day, so it's not directly available for you yet =) Just walk into Retail the next day, Reese will probably ping you about it.


----------



## Spooky.

Melyora said:


> Yes, you will get the Bell, but Reese will deposit it on your bank account the next day, so it's not directly available for you yet =) Just walk into Retail the next day, Reese will probably ping you about it.



Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## Hypno KK

Is the pink wet suit really a CT exclusive? I've found it in my own island (and I'm sure I picked the right option since I had the wifi switched off). If it's possible to find it in your own island, are there any other items that are considered CT exclusives that also do this? 

I've noticed that my game is being weird lately. Sometimes when I talk to a villager and pick the option to start a conversation with them, the rest of their dialogue takes a few seconds to load. This is more common in some personality types than others. It started happening with dialogue in the Main Street but now it's also happening in the rest of my town.  Is this normal?

- - - Post Merge - - -



IndiaHawker said:


> Don't know if I'm just going crazy but I just noticed that Cyrus is awake, and I swear Reese didn't tell me and introduce him to me! Is this possible if you TT a lot or something?



I've never heard of this happening. Can you interact with him normally?


----------



## Bulbashoe

Hypno KK said:


> Is the pink wet suit really a CT exclusive? I've found it in my own island (and I'm sure I picked the right option since I had the wifi switched off). If it's possible to find it in your own island, are there any other items that are considered CT exclusives that also do this?
> 
> I've noticed that my game is being weird lately. Sometimes when I talk to a villager and pick the option to start a conversation with them, the rest of their dialogue takes a few seconds to load. This is more common in some personality types than others. It started happening with dialogue in the Main Street but now it's also happening in the rest of my town.  Is this normal?


I'm not sure about the pink wet suit, but I think I know about the weird pauses. It happens to me occasionally and I think it's caused by holding down B when the conversation starts, but only sometimes. Correct me if I'm wrong, but this shouldn't do anything harmful.


----------



## Hypno KK

Bulbashoe said:


> I'm not sure about the pink wet suit, but I think I know about the weird pauses. It happens to me occasionally and I think it's caused by holding down B when the conversation starts, but only sometimes. Correct me if I'm wrong, but this shouldn't do anything harmful.



Thanks! I hold down B a lot to speed up the text so that could be it.


----------



## Hypno KK

I'm a bit behind (time-wise) in my game, but I have a couple of questions about the Harvest Festival. Is there a way to get non-native fruit that you don't have yet? Is that included among the ingredients that the villagers can give you? When you give villagers any fish, can they use that as furniture like when you give them fish on a normal day?


----------



## lazuli

Hypno KK said:


> I'm a bit behind (time-wise) in my game, but I have a couple of questions about the Harvest Festival. Is there a way to get non-native fruit that you don't have yet? Is that included among the ingredients that the villagers can give you? When you give villagers any fish, can they use that as furniture like when you give them fish on a normal day?



if villagers can give you fish/beehives/ingredients, im sure you can get non-native fruits as well. and no. why would they decorate their house with a fish theyre going to cook and eat. youll be fine.


----------



## cielyca

How do i post spoilers? I dont know how :/


----------



## FireNinja1

cielyca said:


> How do i post spoilers? I dont know how :/



[spoiler]asdf[/spoiler]
This should show up as: 



Spoiler



asdf


Alternatively, you could say [spoiler=Title]text[/spoiler] and it will modify the text that's on the spoiler tag, and it will turn into this: 



Spoiler: Title



text


----------



## Hypno KK

My villagers have mentioned visitors, even though I rarely have visitors and when I do, I always escort them to and from the station or flip the switch. Yesterday, one of my villagers even started talking about someone visiting and cutting down trees. I checked and didn't see any trees that were cut down. I know they do that if they interact with people in dreams but I don't have a dream address. It's always names that I don't know. My gates have been closed and for two days I had the wifi switched off because I forgot to flip the switch back on. 

I've only gotten this sort of dialogue from villagers that I adopted from other towns. Could they be talking about visitors to their old town? Is that even possible?


----------



## cielyca

FireNinja1 said:


> [spoiler]asdf[/spoiler]
> This should show up as:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> asdf
> 
> 
> Alternatively, you could say [spoiler=Title]text[/spoiler] and it will modify the text that's on the spoiler tag, and it will turn into this:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> text





Spoiler: thank you!



thank you so much! i felt so stooopid asking this because i could not find a spoiler button or something


----------



## Ettienne

Hypno KK said:


> My villagers have mentioned visitors, even though I rarely have visitors and when I do, I always escort them to and from the station or flip the switch. Yesterday, one of my villagers even started talking about someone visiting and cutting down trees. I checked and didn't see any trees that were cut down. I know they do that if they interact with people in dreams but I don't have a dream address. It's always names that I don't know. My gates have been closed and for two days I had the wifi switched off because I forgot to flip the switch back on.
> 
> I've only gotten this sort of dialogue from villagers that I adopted from other towns. Could they be talking about visitors to their old town? Is that even possible?



Adopted villagers can talk about their old town and mayor. "Back in Whoville, I had a neighbor called CindyLou. She was a real stump-maker."


----------



## Hypno KK

Ettienne said:


> Adopted villagers can talk about their old town and mayor. "Back in Whoville, I had a neighbor called CindyLou. She was a real stump-maker."



Does that apply to visitors too? They're not talking about other residents, they're talking about visitors (and even ask me if I'm going to invite my friends over again). 

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do people have several sets of Japanese DLC? Do they just buy them from Japanese players? I want to buy some but I also need to know if they're real.


----------



## Batsu

Hypno KK said:


> How do people have several sets of Japanese DLC? Do they just buy them from Japanese players? I want to buy some but I also need to know if they're real.


It's very possible that they duplicated their items and just keep mum about it since duping is generally frowned upon, or they could have traded with all sorts of other players over time, have generous friends with connections, have their own Japanese copy to trade with, etc. But, as far as I know, there's no way to tell the difference between a "legit" item or one that's been duplicated.


----------



## cielyca

How approachable are mods here? Are they open to being PMed for questions? Haha.


----------



## FireNinja1

cielyca said:


> How approachable are mods here? Are they open to being PMed for questions? Haha.



Probably. You should use the threads in the HQ though.


----------



## Story

Can you catch the beetles on the island even if they are out if season?
My last insect to catch is the Giant Beetle, but I don't want to TT just to get it.


----------



## BlooBelle

Story said:


> Can you catch the Beatles on the island even if they are out if season?
> My last insect to catch is the Giant Beetle, but I don't want to TT just to get it.



I'm pretty sure that island insects stay year round, but I may be wrong. :L


----------



## cielyca

Story said:


> Can you catch the beetles on the island even if they are out if season?
> My last insect to catch is the Giant Beetle, but I don't want to TT just to get it.



The island is always in summer season, right?


----------



## Hypno KK

Story said:


> Can you catch the beetles on the island even if they are out if season?
> My last insect to catch is the Giant Beetle, but I don't want to TT just to get it.



Yes, it's always July or something in the island. I think the bugs and fish you can catch there are always the same year-round or at least the differences are very minor.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Batsu said:


> It's very possible that they duplicated their items and just keep mum about it since duping is generally frowned upon, or they could have traded with all sorts of other players over time, have generous friends with connections, have their own Japanese copy to trade with, etc. But, as far as I know, there's no way to tell the difference between a "legit" item or one that's been duplicated.



Thanks!


----------



## Story

Thanks guys! I realized I needed to replant some trees to catch it. ^^

Another question:
My last fish is an Angelfish, what size shadow does it have? Is it tiny like a goldfish? I've been fishing an hour in September with no luck.


----------



## maarowak

Story said:


> Thanks guys! I realized I needed to replant some trees to catch it. ^^
> 
> Another question:
> My last fish is an Angelfish, what size shadow does it have? Is it tiny like a goldfish? I've been fishing an hour in September with no luck.



it's a size up from the goldfish!

goldfish - tiny
angelfish - small


----------



## Princess1

I have a question that's been bugging me for quite some time now. This is for the people who have a physical copy of the game (you know, the game cartridge) has anyone taken it out of their 3DS and put it into a different 3DS system?

I usually play the game on my 3DS XL, but I also have a regular 3DS. I sometimes want to play on the regular 3DS but I'm worried that if I switch game consoles, a villager will move out (worst fear) or something will get messed up in my town due to the switch. I hope that as long as the dates and times match in both 3DS systems nothing will go wrong...but I also don't want to take the chance since I worked so hard on my town.

So does anyone have experience with this? I really want to know if switching consoles will affect your game in any way.


----------



## lazuli

Princess1 said:


> I have a question that's been bugging me for quite some time now. This is for the people who have a physical copy of the game (you know, the game cartridge) has anyone taken it out of their 3DS and put it into a different 3DS system?
> 
> I usually play the game on my 3DS XL, but I also have a regular 3DS. I sometimes want to play on the regular 3DS but I'm worried that if I switch game consoles, a villager will move out (worst fear) or something will get messed up in my town due to the switch. I hope that as long as the dates and times match in both 3DS systems nothing will go wrong...but I also don't want to take the chance since I worked so hard on my town.
> 
> So does anyone have experience with this? I really want to know if switching consoles will affect your game in any way.



for some reason im scared that itll 'reset' my town, meaning, town tree. not the actual town. im not sure whatll happen.


----------



## mdchan

Princess1 said:


> I have a question that's been bugging me for quite some time now. This is for the people who have a physical copy of the game (you know, the game cartridge) has anyone taken it out of their 3DS and put it into a different 3DS system?
> 
> I usually play the game on my 3DS XL, but I also have a regular 3DS. I sometimes want to play on the regular 3DS but I'm worried that if I switch game consoles, a villager will move out (worst fear) or something will get messed up in my town due to the switch. I hope that as long as the dates and times match in both 3DS systems nothing will go wrong...but I also don't want to take the chance since I worked so hard on my town.
> 
> So does anyone have experience with this? I really want to know if switching consoles will affect your game in any way.



Nothing happens if you switch consoles.  I was worried about the SD card, but I was able to switch consoles today with no issues; didn't lose any villagers, no corrupt data, etc.


----------



## Hypno KK

Princess1 said:


> I have a question that's been bugging me for quite some time now. This is for the people who have a physical copy of the game (you know, the game cartridge) has anyone taken it out of their 3DS and put it into a different 3DS system?
> 
> I usually play the game on my 3DS XL, but I also have a regular 3DS. I sometimes want to play on the regular 3DS but I'm worried that if I switch game consoles, a villager will move out (worst fear) or something will get messed up in my town due to the switch. I hope that as long as the dates and times match in both 3DS systems nothing will go wrong...but I also don't want to take the chance since I worked so hard on my town.
> 
> So does anyone have experience with this? I really want to know if switching consoles will affect your game in any way.



I'm pretty sure that nothing happens if you switch consoles if you have the same time and date set on both of them. The worst that could happen is that your town tree would be reset, but I don't think that's based only on your 3DS log but also on the game's internal log. Otherwise, people whose 3DS broke would have their trees reset and more importantly, people with multiple copies of the game would have bigger town trees in new towns. I've never heard of those things. Even if it happened, using that logic then you should get your town tree restored whenever you played on your original 3DS.


----------



## Megsha22

I'm not sure what to do... There was a problem with my 3DS battery and basically what happened is the internal clock reset to January 1, 2011. Since it was a TT backwards none of my villagers moved out or anything which is nice but it's kind of taken some of the fun out of playing since  the events are all out of sync. This happened like 6 months ago so I'm in the middle of summer right now and I missed out on Halloween and Turkey Day etc. I know I could TT a few days at a time to keep my villagers from moving out but it would take forever to travel over 3 years that way. I'm wondering what would happen if I just say screw it and go ahead and set my clock back to normal. I honestly have no idea what jumping 3 years would do.


----------



## 727

okay i have a question about hybrid flowers.what do i have to do make some cool hybrids?


----------



## BlooBelle

727 said:


> okay i have a question about hybrid flowers.what do i have to do make some cool hybrids?



This page here is very informative on hybrids! It gives you all the info you might need. c"


----------



## effluo

Megsha22 said:


> I'm not sure what to do... There was a problem with my 3DS battery and basically what happened is the internal clock reset to January 1, 2011. Since it was a TT backwards none of my villagers moved out or anything which is nice but it's kind of taken some of the fun out of playing since  the events are all out of sync. This happened like 6 months ago so I'm in the middle of summer right now and I missed out on Halloween and Turkey Day etc. I know I could TT a few days at a time to keep my villagers from moving out but it would take forever to travel over 3 years that way. I'm wondering what would happen if I just say screw it and go ahead and set my clock back to normal. I honestly have no idea what jumping 3 years would do.



If you are concerned about not losing any villagers to get back to the current date you can do the following.
-Wait or TT day by day until a villager you asks you to move and you tell them "No."
-Save your game and then TT to the current date.
No one should move during that time but someone will ask when you reload.

As for any TT consequences there shouldn't be any as long as you have your town set to 'beautiful town'.
That way you won't have to be worried about anything happening to your flowers and no crazy amount of weeds.

Isabelle will be flustered of course and your villagers will wonder where you have been. Things will go back to normal soon after.


----------



## Hypno KK

Megsha22 said:


> I'm not sure what to do... There was a problem with my 3DS battery and basically what happened is the internal clock reset to January 1, 2011. Since it was a TT backwards none of my villagers moved out or anything which is nice but it's kind of taken some of the fun out of playing since  the events are all out of sync. This happened like 6 months ago so I'm in the middle of summer right now and I missed out on Halloween and Turkey Day etc. I know I could TT a few days at a time to keep my villagers from moving out but it would take forever to travel over 3 years that way. I'm wondering what would happen if I just say screw it and go ahead and set my clock back to normal. I honestly have no idea what jumping 3 years would do.



I'm sorry, that sounds really annoying. You have two options to return to the present date without losing villagers.

The quickest one is to deny a villager's request to move, save the game, and set your 3DS clock back to the present. Since you denied a request to move on your last day playing, nobody will have moved out. The main problems with this are weeds and bed hair. You also get told off by the villagers for not talking to them. In my experience, after you start talking to each one again, your friendship with them will resume as usual. I've never had my villagers reset their friendship levels or anything like that. Just make sure you talk to everyone at least once.

If you're concerned about jumping ahead so many years, you can do it in smaller chunks. Just remember to deny a villager's request to move each time you skip. If you want to speed things up while doing that, you can use the method of checking ahead with a new character to at least know who's moving next.

Just remember that villagers won't ping you close to events.

The other solution takes longer: just play day by day until the present.

Did you start your game after noticing the change in date? If you did, you shouldn't have, because you could have changed the 3DS date back to normal.


----------



## Nashiro

How does saving designs work? If I save a custom QR and had it on furniture, and then save it at mabels and put a different design into the slot it was in before, will the cloth of all the furniture I had before change?


----------



## Hypno KK

Nashiro said:


> How does saving designs work? If I save a custom QR and had it on furniture, and then save it at mabels and put a different design into the slot it was in before, will the cloth of all the furniture I had before change?



I know that on paths, it switches the pattern to the new one. In furniture, I don't know if it also changes or if it just turns blank (like when you delete a pattern).


----------



## maarowak

sorry for the phone pictures but i'm not playing on my 3ds











plot reseting blanche, is there anything that is impeding her to move on that spot? i had villagers there before. these are the two closest houses/anything that could affect, but i thought they were away enough. it's been two hours. sighhhhhh

edit: i just put the flowers to show where i want her house to be haha


----------



## 727

thank you bloobelle so much for that page.


----------



## oranje

I have a question regarding Pascal. Can you only get one Pirate item per day from him or is it per character?


----------



## Ettienne

maarowak said:


> sorry for the phone pictures but i'm not playing on my 3ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plot reseting blanche, is there anything that is impeding her to move on that spot? i had villagers there before. these are the two closest houses/anything that could affect, but i thought they were away enough. it's been two hours. sighhhhhh
> 
> edit: i just put the flowers to show where i want her house to be haha



Nope! Nothing in the way. She should go there eventually.

Note: If you use the Home button to close the game, you might notice that a villager levitates toward a couple of the same places, but maybe a space or so over. Sometimes you need to break this cycle by shutting off the console completely and getting a fresh start.


----------



## maarowak

Ettienne said:


> Nope! Nothing in the way. She should go there eventually.
> 
> Note: If you use the Home button to close the game, you might notice that a villager levitates toward a couple of the same places, but maybe a space or so over. Sometimes you need to break this cycle by shutting off the console completely and getting a fresh start.



I'm doing that every few 4 home starts, but nothing yet

why blanche
why do you do this to me i love you so much why do you keep torturing me

edit: at least now i know she can go there, but is being a little brat
thank you for answering me! ;_;


----------



## oranje

I have a question regarding Pascal. Can you only get one Pirate item per day from him or is it per character?


----------



## Pokemanz

I'm working on my catching/fishing/diving badges, and I was wondering... do the catches you make in island tours count towards these at all?

If that's the case I can knock out my medals badge as well lol.


----------



## cielyca

Pokemanz said:


> I'm working on my catching/fishing/diving badges, and I was wondering... do the catches you make in island tours count towards these at all?
> 
> If that's the case I can knock out my medals badge as well lol.



I dont think so. I have a friend who has the gold medal for diving and asked him that. He said no.


----------



## Climbintospace

Even though it's december 3rd my town tree still got all its leaves. While the tree of my girlfriends town lost all.
Is this a random thing?


----------



## cielyca

I recently found out that I have accumulated 700k points from the HHA. He even offers me the golden exteriors until the arch but I have never gotten the plaques or trophy? I still cant get the HHA badge from Phineas. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## lazuli

Climbintospace said:


> Even though it's december 3rd my town tree still got all its leaves. While the tree of my girlfriends town lost all.
> Is this a random thing?



are they the same size? i was tting and my town tree was still p small but had its leaves. i tt'd back and i got the bronze playing badge and so my tree got bigger and now, it lost most of its leaves.

p sure it depends on tree size.

=



cielyca said:


> I recently found out that I have accumulated 700k points from the HHA. He even offers me the golden exteriors until the arch but I have never gotten the plaques or trophy? I still cant get the HHA badge from Phineas. What seems to be the problem?



you should have gotten them, wow. youve been calling phineas with the megaphone and looking for him? some people's games glitch up, like that one user who never got club LOL, even though they got the signatures and stuff.


----------



## cielyca

computertrash said:


> you should have gotten them, wow. youve been calling phineas with the megaphone and looking for him? some people's games glitch up, like that one user who never got club LOL, even though they got the signatures and stuff.



I have gotten several badges since getting a high HHA score and they were for other stuff like refurbishing and diving but not a single badge for the HHA thingy. Gosh. It would really suck if it is a glitch


----------



## lazuli

cielyca said:


> I have gotten several badges since getting a high HHA score and they were for other stuff like refurbishing and diving but not a single badge for the HHA thingy. Gosh. It would really suck if it is a glitch



THAT WOULD SUCK.
did you do anything like change DSes or like. drop it ??? idk


----------



## cielyca

I read something online and it said that to get the badges, I need to do the normal HHA challenge as opposed to the themed HHA challenge. Right now, I realize that I am doing the themed challenge so I turned it off with Lyle.

Yayy. I TTed and I was mailed my prizes for 100k points. However, I have yet to get a badge from Phineas. It is bug-off today, so maybe he wont show?

Anyways, thanks for your help 

===========================================

Got my badges. YAAAAAAY!


----------



## IndiaHawker

Can anyone tell me the name of the default flooring in Walt's house please? It has a stepping stone path across the middle and I really like it for a garden room!


----------



## euroR

@IndiaHawker it look like mossy carpet to me after i did some googling . it came from Saharah so u might wanan try your lucking getting =)


----------



## Hypno KK

Pokemanz said:


> I'm working on my catching/fishing/diving badges, and I was wondering... do the catches you make in island tours count towards these at all?
> 
> If that's the case I can knock out my medals badge as well lol.



I think it counts towards the ones where you have to add entries to your encyclopedia.


----------



## oranje

I have a question regarding Pascal. Can you only get one Pirate item per day from him or is it per character?


----------



## Ettienne

oranje said:


> I have a question regarding Pascal. Can you only get one Pirate item per day from him or is it per character?



There's differing information on that. Sadly, I can only suggest trying it yourself.


----------



## Bulbashoe

Something a bit weird happened on the StreetPass house display thing. I got a new house, but it was my character from my old town(I restarted a while ago). Not only that, but the house looked like how it did when I first started the game. Why did this happen?


----------



## lazuli

Bulbashoe said:


> Something a bit weird happened on the StreetPass house display thing. I got a new house, but it was my character from my old town(I restarted a while ago). Not only that, but the house looked like how it did when I first started the game. Why did this happen?



you only get houses from other systems. did you play your first town on a different console?


----------



## Spooky.

When it comes to the benches in pwp, is there a limit to how many of them we can put out? I want to put one near my house and then a few more later when I build a park.


----------



## Batsu

I've got a question about Toy Day and time traveling a few hours backwards. I've heard that if you travel backwards a day, your villagers' wants will change; if I just go back a few hours to a time that I had already played in the current day, will it change their wants too?



edit: I tried it out and it doesn't affect villagers' Toy Day wants if you time travel backwards within the same day. I'm glad because I'd already pestered them for most of their wants...


----------



## lazuli

Namstar said:


> When it comes to the benches in pwp, is there a limit to how many of them we can put out? I want to put one near my house and then a few more later when I build a park.



theres no limit on benches, but remember that your PWP max is 30.


----------



## Spooky.

I have another pwp question! (please don't be sick of me yet!)

Do any of the bridges (not the cobblestone) go over the wider parts of rivers, or do they all the fit the same way only over the thinner parts?


----------



## Hypno KK

Is the double-necked guitar reorderable once you've catalogued it?


----------



## ADanishMuffin

Hypno KK said:


> Is the double-necked guitar reorderable once you've catalogued it?



I'm pretty sure that it is orderable once you've catalogued it last time I checked. 

Anyway, I also have a question. When exactly do the grass, trees, bushes, etc. get covered in snow? It's already snowing; I want to know when the grass turns white instead of that ugly (in my opinion) brownish orange. Thanks!


----------



## BlooBelle

ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is orderable once you've catalogued it last time I checked.
> 
> Anyway, I also have a question. When exactly do the grass, trees, bushes, etc. get covered in snow? It's already snowing; I want to know when the grass turns white instead of that ugly (in my opinion) brownish orange. Thanks!



I think it might be December 11th, from what I've heard. ouo


----------



## ADanishMuffin

BlooBelle said:


> I think it might be December 11th, from what I've heard. ouo



Ah, thank you for telling me when it starts! I'm just so sick of autumn. >_<


----------



## Hypno KK

ADanishMuffin said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is orderable once you've catalogued it last time I checked.



Thanks!


----------



## Ras

Namstar said:


> I have another pwp question! (please don't be sick of me yet!)
> 
> Do any of the bridges (not the cobblestone) go over the wider parts of rivers, or do they all the fit the same way only over the thinner parts?



They all fit the same way.


----------



## Spooky.

Ras said:


> They all fit the same way.



That's a bummer. I was hoping one of them would be long enough to go over that part. Thanks for your answer!


----------



## candiedapples

If I make a clothing pattern to display at Able Sisters, will the design stay on the mannequin even if I delete or replace the pattern in my pattern slots? Does it work the same way as the flag design?


----------



## Noctis

candiedapples said:


> If I make a clothing pattern to display at Able Sisters, will the design stay on the mannequin even if I delete or replace the pattern in my pattern slots? Does it work the same way as the flag design?



yes whatever you decide to display on the mannequin or flag will stay intact even if you delete the pattern or replace it with something else. so there's no need to worry like how it works with placing down paths.


----------



## oreo

If I have 10 villagers, but one of them is packed up and ready to leave, am I able to go to a friend’s town and convince one of their villagers (also packed up and ready to leave) come to my town to live?


----------



## Hypno KK

milkbae said:


> If I have 10 villagers, but one of them is packed up and ready to leave, am I able to go to a friend’s town and convince one of their villagers (also packed up and ready to leave) come to my town to live?



No, you need to move out your villager first. If your friend time travels, your best chance of doing this is asking your friend to stay on the same day (to keep that villager in boxes) until you can do that.


----------



## Spooky.

If I have 10 villagers and I have one in boxes, what's the earliest I can try to get a villager from someone else?

For example, Goose is going to be in boxes tomorrow. Can I talk to a villager in someone else's town tomorrow and ask them to move in, or would I have to wait until Goose is out on Friday?


----------



## euroR

u have to wait till goose is gone for good from your town


----------



## oreo

Hypno KK said:


> No, you need to move out your villager first. If your friend time travels, your best chance of doing this is asking your friend to stay on the same day (to keep that villager in boxes) until you can do that.



thanks a lot. c:
that was helpful.


----------



## pillow bunny

If I restart the game on Christmas, will I miss a lot of things?


----------



## lazuli

pillow bunny said:


> If I restart the game on Christmas, will I miss a lot of things?



define 'miss a lot of things'. theres no events on that day and there wont be until new years. youre fine if you want to.


----------



## Astro Cake

I've heard mixed things about clearing your void by visiting a town with 10 villagers, does it work or not?


----------



## Hypno KK

Astro Cake said:


> I've heard mixed things about clearing your void by visiting a town with 10 villagers, does it work or not?



People use to say that it did, but I've also heard that it doesn't. I've read enough posts saying that there's no way to clear your void to truly trust that method. The safest way to do it is probably by visiting someone who has a free spot in their town and don't mind getting that villager (because they're cycling or resetting anyway), and seeing if the villager moves there. If they do, they shouldn't be in your void any longer.


----------



## Princess1

Princess1 said:


> I have a question that's been bugging me for quite some time now. This is for the people who have a physical copy of the game (you know, the game cartridge) has anyone taken it out of their 3DS and put it into a different 3DS system?
> 
> I usually play the game on my 3DS XL, but I also have a regular 3DS. I sometimes want to play on the regular 3DS but I'm worried that if I switch game consoles, a villager will move out (worst fear) or something will get messed up in my town due to the switch. I hope that as long as the dates and times match in both 3DS systems nothing will go wrong...but I also don't want to take the chance since I worked so hard on my town.
> 
> So does anyone have experience with this? I really want to know if switching consoles will affect your game in any way.



Yeah I'm still unsure, I guess I'll just play it safe for now. But thanks for your input everyone.


----------



## Ayaya

Princess1 said:


> Yeah I'm still unsure, I guess I'll just play it safe for now. But thanks for your input everyone.



The save data is stored in the cartridge so there shouldn't be any problem in switching consoles. As you said, as long as the time for both systems matches, no villagers should move out. Switching consoles is common especially since it's a type of game to be shared or in case someone upgrade their DS to XL, I think Nintendo would take care so it won't become a problem already. 

The few ways to mess up your save file is to use a cheating device,  have another save file data in the digital game, breaking your ds, etc. Switching consoles only becomes a problem when it comes to digital games (in this case, not a problem since it's physical)


----------



## Princess1

Ayaya said:


> The save data is stored in the cartridge so there shouldn't be any problem in switching consoles. As you said, as long as the time for both systems matches, no villagers should move out. Switching consoles is common especially since it's a type of game to be shared or in case someone upgrade their DS to XL, I think Nintendo would take care so it won't become a problem already.
> 
> The few ways to mess up your save file is to use a cheating device,  have another save file data in the digital game, breaking your ds, etc. Switching consoles only becomes a problem when it comes to digital games (in this case, not a problem since it's physical)



The thing that also gets me is due to the fact that I've read people say they switched consoles and the next thing they saw was that they started up their game like usual, and then saw Rover looking at them on the train...and just like that their town and all their hardwork was gone. That's terrifying. T_T


----------



## Cuppycakez

Princess1 said:


> Yeah I'm still unsure, I guess I'll just play it safe for now. But thanks for your input everyone.



I have tons of experience with it!  I own 2 systems myself. If they are on the same exact time on the systems, and the town is on the same time as the system is its completely fine and nothing bad at all should happen.  


Princess1 said:


> The thing that also gets me is due to the fact that I've read people say they switched consoles and the next thing they saw was that they started up their game like usual, and then saw Rover looking at them on the train...and just like that their town and all their hardwork was gone. That's terrifying. T_T



That's never happened to me, so you should be fine. I don't know what happened to those people's towns~!  That must really suck. I mean that's really confusing on how that happened because if you think about it. I know someone who put their cartridge through the washing machine and it worked just fine after words. (Some how.  Miracle or something)


----------



## Princess1

Cuppycakez said:


> I have tons of experience with it!  I own 2 systems myself. If they are on the same exact time on the systems, and the town is on the same time as the system is its completely fine and nothing bad at all should happen.
> 
> 
> That's never happened to me, so you should be fine. I don't know what happened to those people's towns~!  That must really suck. I mean that's really confusing on how that happened because if you think about it. I know someone who put their cartridge through the washing machine and it worked just fine after words. (Some how.  Miracle or something)



Thanks, that's a little more encouraging! And what happens to all the best friends you lose, will they just come back when I switch back or would I have to readd everyone onto the best friend list?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Princess1 said:


> Thanks, that's a little more encouraging! And what happens to all the best friends you lose, will they just come back when I switch back or would I have to readd everyone onto the best friend list?



Since they're saved on the cart, they should all be on the list and be un bothered!  You shouldn't lose any at all. I never have anyway.  (And I switch allll the time.  )


----------



## CrimzonLogic

In today's fishing tourney I have five fish in my inventory, and I was soft resetting to get another jellyfish lamp with them. But I keep getting the same five items every single time I reset: Football fish lamp, squid chair, marine pop floor, dab table, and anemone bed. Are these the only items given at today's tourney?


----------



## Vizionari

CrimzonLogic said:


> In today's fishing tourney I have five fish in my inventory, and I was soft resetting to get another jellyfish lamp with them. But I keep getting the same five items every single time I reset: Football fish lamp, squid chair, marine pop floor, dab table, and anemone bed. Are these the only items given at today's tourney?



It's because for each Fishing Tourney, the game sets a group of items from the Fish Set for you. So you're either stuck with Group A of the Fish Set or Group B for the whole day, no matter how much you reset.


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Vizionari said:


> It's because for each Fishing Tourney, the game sets a group of items from the Fish Set for you. So you're either stuck with Group A of the Fish Set or Group B for the whole day, no matter how much you reset.



Are these item groups selected at random, or are there set groups? 
I spent almost two hours soft resetting for a jellyfish lamp, and didn't get one. So disappointing.


----------



## Vizionari

CrimzonLogic said:


> Are these item groups selected at random, or are there set groups?
> I spent almost two hours soft resetting for a jellyfish lamp, and didn't get one. So disappointing.



They're set groups.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here for more reference: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/fishing-tourney/


----------



## Spooky.

If you have a plot space for a villager that's planning to move in, is it possible for another villager to ping you that same day to say they want to move out?


----------



## Astro Cake

What's the usual price for the Pirate/Pascal set?


----------



## Molly Malarky

I don't want to advance the date, but I do want to start a fresh day on the same date I last played. To do this, do I set the system clock to something like 5:50 AM and then start the game? What will happen if I'm playing the game as it reaches 6AM and starts the new day? Poof, new day? Or do I need to exit, restart?

Also, will I get the villager who is scheduled to set up a plot the next day, despite the same date?


----------



## Ettienne

Molly Malarky said:


> I don't want to advance the date, but I do want to start a fresh day on the same date I last played. To do this, do I set the system clock to something like 5:50 AM and then start the game? What will happen if I'm playing the game as it reaches 6AM and starts the new day? Poof, new day? Or do I need to exit, restart?
> 
> Also, will I get the villager who is scheduled to set up a plot the next day, despite the same date?



If you go back that far, you'll have technically gone a day forward in the game which means your villager would be plotted. At 6:00am, the villager would be unpacking. Going back and then forward like this would essentially be moving ahead two days. If you're wanting to plot reset, this could be tricky. As someone who doesn't TT, I'd suggest finding someone with expertise in the area.

Also, when your game reaches 6:00am, Isabelle announces it's time for a new day. The game will save and you exit your home as if opening the game.


----------



## Molly Malarky

Thank you, Ettienne.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

How do those Cedar tree Christmas lights work? Only 1 of my ~8 cedar trees have lights on them atm, will they all eventually be lit up or am I just getting that one?


----------



## Molly Malarky

That would be sad if true. I have no lights on my trees. Do they only show up in the dark?


----------



## Noctis

according to what I've have seen, only a few cedar trees light up and it also has to do with the amount of cedar trees that you have in your town.


----------



## maarowak

• started the game on oct25th
• today's in game date is nov11th (so more than 14 days went by)
• i have one item in every museum category (bug, fish, fossil and art, though I do only have one statue in the art category)

why blathers doesn't suggest the museum's second floor? he's never thinking, only sleeping/awake (checked at day and night)

idgi, it's been a few days since I donated the statue too ):


----------



## lazuli

maarowak said:


> • started the game on oct25th
> • today's in game date is nov11th (so more than 14 days went by)
> • i have one item in every museum category (bug, fish, fossil and art, though I do only have one statue in the art category)
> 
> why blathers doesn't suggest the museum's second floor? he's never thinking, only sleeping/awake (checked at day and night)
> 
> idgi, it's been a few days since I donated the statue too ):



youve talked to him on 14 separate days ??


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

cuddle said:


> according to what I've have seen, only a few cedar trees light up and it also has to do with the amount of cedar trees that you have in your town.



Dang, that's sad, I made a whole cedar forest looking forward to it being lit up during Christmas s:


----------



## 727

hey i was wondering does anyone know when the rest of the Jingle series will be available? if it helps i have the final store upgrade because i only need 6 things to complete my Jingle room.thanks to anyone who can answer my question.


----------



## FireNinja1

727 said:


> hey i was wondering does anyone know when the rest of the Jingle series will be available? if it helps i have the final store upgrade because i only need 6 things to complete my Jingle room.thanks to anyone who can answer my question.


It should appear randomly throughout the month up until Christmas Day. If you are missing some of the other pieces by then contact me by PM or ask someone via public thread on the Re-Tail board for the remaining pieces of the set.


----------



## 727

oh okay thank you FireNinja1 because i was starting to get worried when i would check i kept on seeing duplicates of what i already had.and i'll pm you or go to re-tail thread if i have any questions.


----------



## Merunari

Is it possible for animal villagers to wear dresses? I'm not talking about pro designs, just the ones you can buy from the Able Sisters and Gracie's. I know the sleeves get cut off of t-shirts-- if I were to send a villager a dress, would they wear a short T-shirt size version of it? Would they wear Gracie dresses?


----------



## Astro Cake

I haven't seen a new Jacob's Ladder grow in my town in months despite having a perfect town rating most of the time. What's the deal?


----------



## maarowak

computertrash said:


> youve talked to him on 14 separate days ??



oh... that's you need to do?
but, wait, maybe I did, because I always access fossils on the same day
what's going on, I have club LOL and the dream suite and kicks already but no second floor.... I just want the cafe sob


update: SHAMPOODLES is building. and no second floor. what's going on

I only have statues on the museum, maybe I need paintings? I do have diving creatures, so it can't be that...


----------



## Ras

Merunari said:


> Is it possible for animal villagers to wear dresses? I'm not talking about pro designs, just the ones you can buy from the Able Sisters and Gracie's. I know the sleeves get cut off of t-shirts-- if I were to send a villager a dress, would they wear a short T-shirt size version of it? Would they wear Gracie dresses?



Close to 100% sure they won't.  I don't even know if they can display dresses, but I've never really tried.  I don't think I've ever seen a dress on display in a house.


----------



## Merunari

Ras said:


> Close to 100% sure they won't.  I don't even know if they can display dresses, but I've never really tried.  I don't think I've ever seen a dress on display in a house.



That's what I was worried about. I think I'll mail two cheap ones to one of my villagers as a test to be sure. One to display, one to wear, given the whole 'sometimes they'll display it instead of wear it' problem.


----------



## Rasha

why does my male mayor have a pink speech bubble? shouldn't it be blue?


----------



## lazuli

R-Cookies said:


> why does my male mayor have a pink speech bubble? shouldn't it be blue?



wait what
where does this show
attach a screenshot pls


----------



## Ettienne

Astro Cake said:


> I haven't seen a new Jacob's Ladder grow in my town in months despite having a perfect town rating most of the time. What's the deal?



Their spawn chance is random, but that being said, Jacob's Ladders always spawn next to cliff edges. Against the actual cliff on the side of your town and the cliff next to the beach. I filled these areas with flowers before I realized that's where the Ladders spawn.


----------



## lazuli

does anyone know whatll happen if you TT to dec. 31 11:59 pm 2050


----------



## BlooBelle

I think it'll just go back to January 1st 2012 since it loops after that. :L


----------



## Oddity

Sorry this is a boatload of related questions about TT'ing.

What are the best months to TT? I'm TT'ng close to real time... It's almost Toy Day in my town. And it does get annoying to have TT'ing events such as villager moves be delayed or interrupted due to events and holidays. 

Also, does anyone find it really safe to TT massive amounts of time backward? Say I've been TT'ing to get the dreamies I want. I'm now really far ahead in time and apparently, I've read it's safe to TT a huge jump back (months, even years) if someone just moved in and is currently unboxed like a regular villager. Is that true? I only did a big time jump once, and that was when I ended up in late March 2015 and I jumped back to like Thanksgiving week in the game. Didn't lose anybody, thank goodness but wanted to know if there is a proven safe method?

Since it's close to Toy Day in my town and winter, I'm kind of getting tired of the snow. I want to upload and work on my dream town as if it were spring and summer as there are path patterns that only look good in those seasons. Will I also lose hybrids if I TT back in time?


----------



## lazuli

Oddity said:


> Sorry this is a boatload of related questions about TT'ing.
> 
> What are the best months to TT? I'm TT'ng close to real time... It's almost Toy Day in my town. And it does get annoying to have TT'ing events such as villager moves be delayed or interrupted due to events and holidays.
> 
> Also, does anyone find it really safe to TT massive amounts of time backward? Say I've been TT'ing to get the dreamies I want. I'm now really far ahead in time and apparently, I've read it's safe to TT a huge jump back (months, even years) if someone just moved in and is currently unboxed like a regular villager. Is that true? I only did a big time jump once, and that was when I ended up in late March 2015 and I jumped back to like Thanksgiving week in the game. Didn't lose anybody, thank goodness but wanted to know if there is a proven safe method?
> 
> Since it's close to Toy Day in my town and winter, I'm kind of getting tired of the snow. I want to upload and work on my dream town as if it were spring and summer as there are path patterns that only look good in those seasons. Will I also lose hybrids if I TT back in time?



i like the spring/summer months. i dont want  TT past new years n stuff.
a jump back, no matter how big it is, will count as one day.
you shouldnt lose hyrbids.


----------



## Oddity

computertrash said:


> i like the spring/summer months. i dont want  TT past new years n stuff.
> a jump back, no matter how big it is, will count as one day.
> you shouldnt lose hyrbids.



OK thanks for the info! I was just shocked because when I did the March 2015 to November 2014 jump, Bruce was all like, yo, I haven't seen you in EIGHT MONTHS. I was like 8 months? I only TT'ed 4 months back!


----------



## lazuli

Oddity said:


> OK thanks for the info! I was just shocked because when I did the March 2015 to November 2014 jump, Bruce was all like, yo, I haven't seen you in EIGHT MONTHS. I was like 8 months? I only TT'ed 4 months back!



thats strange?? had you like never talked to him or what


----------



## Amalthea

Oddity said:


> OK thanks for the info! I was just shocked because when I did the March 2015 to November 2014 jump, Bruce was all like, yo, I haven't seen you in EIGHT MONTHS. I was like 8 months? I only TT'ed 4 months back!


That's because you changed the year. November is eight months ahead of March, so 2014 was registered as a "new year" since it occurred after 2015.


----------



## Oddity

computertrash said:


> thats strange?? had you like never talked to him or what



Nah, see below. I talked to Bruce all the time. He's my homie.



Faery said:


> That's because you changed the year. November is eight months ahead of March, so 2014 was registered as a "new year" since it occurred after 2015.



Bingo, what Faery said. Seems so obvious now. ~_~ Thank you for sharing the info that would totally be unbeknownst to me. Basically TT'ing over the New Year is not technically dangerous but not ideal either?


----------



## Amalthea

Oddity said:


> Nah, see below. I talked to Bruce all the time. He's my homie.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo, what Faery said. Seems so obvious now. ~_~ Thank you for sharing the info that would totally be unbeknownst to me. Basically TT'ing over the New Year is not technically dangerous but not ideal either?


It seems like it could easily mess things up.  I've never done it before because it feels too risky.

I prefer time travelling during the summer months (June/July/August) because there isn't much going on.


----------



## Oddity

Faery said:


> It seems like it could easily mess things up.  I've never done it before because it feels too risky.
> 
> I prefer time travelling during the summer months (June/July/August) because there isn't much going on.



Wonderful. I'll be spending that time beautifying the town then!


----------



## Spooky.

When you plant a sapling from the flower shop, does it grow into a tree that has your town's native fruit or does it grow into a fruitless tree? (or something else?)


----------



## BlooBelle

It will just turn into a regular leafy tree. You need to bury a fruit to grow a fruit tree. :3


----------



## Campy

Namstar said:


> When you plant a sapling from the flower shop, does it grow into a tree that has your town's native fruit or does it grow into a fruitless tree? (or something else?)


It grows into a regular, fruitless tree.

Edit: Ninja'd!


----------



## Spooky.

BlooBelle said:


> It will just turn into a regular leafy tree. You need to bury a fruit to grow a fruit tree. :3



Okay, I wasn't really sure! Thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Campy said:


> It grows into a regular, fruitless tree.
> 
> Edit: Ninja'd!



Thank you too!


----------



## estypest

I've completely forgotten, and not sure where to look: is it true that if you time travel from a day when you stopped a villager moving out, you wont have anyone else move out (no matter how far you time travel?). I've neglected my second town and want to get it going again without all that tedious catching up !


----------



## effluo

estypest said:


> I've completely forgotten, and not sure where to look: is it true that if you time travel from a day when you stopped a villager moving out, you wont have anyone else move out (no matter how far you time travel?). I've neglected my second town and want to get it going again without all that tedious catching up !



It's true. I've always done this and TT'd forward months and months and had no one move.

Someone will want to move the day you start so keep an eye out.


----------



## estypest

effluo said:


> It's true. I've always done this and TT'd forward months and months and had no one move.
> 
> Someone will want to move the day you start so keep an eye out.




Thanks so much !


----------



## Astro Cake

Will snowmen give you a bingo card even if you make them horribly? Also, will you pick up a voided villager from someone's void  when one of your villagers is in boxes?


----------



## Spooky.

I ask SO many questions of you all and I really hope it's not a bother or anything, but I have another right now. 

How much space does the cafe take up in comparison to say...the regular villagers houses? I'm trying to decide where I want to put it but I'm not sure how much space I'll need.


Edit: I know you can look at a pwp before you actually place it, but I have a tent up in the space I was 'saving' for it. Since the tent is there, Isabelle won't let me preview the cafe until I delete the tent, and I don't want to delete it and be find out the cafe won't fit and/or look right. Which is why I'm asking.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Namstar said:


> I ask SO many questions of you all and I really hope it's not a bother or anything, but I have another right now.
> 
> How much space does the cafe take up in comparison to say...the regular villagers houses? I'm trying to decide where I want to put it but I'm not sure how much space I'll need.
> 
> 
> Edit: I know you can look at a pwp before you actually place it, but I have a tent up in the space I was 'saving' for it. Since the tent is there, Isabelle won't let me preview the cafe until I delete the tent, and I don't want to delete it and be find out the cafe won't fit and/or look right. Which is why I'm asking.



Does this help?


----------



## Ras

Astro Cake said:


> Will snowmen give you a bingo card even if you make them horribly? Also, will you pick up a voided villager from someone's void  when one of your villagers is in boxes?



I'm not sure about the first one, but I think so?  I think the snowman can play bingo even if he looks like a dork.

Yes, you can get a voided village in that case.  I gave away my tenth villager, and the very next day, I had a new villager that she had voided.


----------



## Spooky.

thatawkwardkid said:


> Does this help?



I think so. Thanks.


----------



## Landski

This question is sooo dumb but I'm really unsure. So my one character Ruby asked for a new plant for Toy Day. Does that mean she wants like an actual plant (flowers, fruits, etc.) or that she wants one of the furniture item plants (round cactus, bonsai, etc.)? PLEASE HELP, I FEEL SO RIDICULOUS LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Molly Malarky

estypest said:


> I've completely forgotten, and not sure where to look: is it true that if you time travel from a day when you stopped a villager moving out, you wont have anyone else move out (no matter how far you time travel?). I've neglected my second town and want to get it going again without all that tedious catching up !



Does this also work with backward TT?

I'm also wondering if the same is true if you identify the mover, but don't stop them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Landski said:


> This question is sooo dumb but I'm really unsure. So my one character Ruby asked for a new plant for Toy Day. Does that mean she wants like an actual plant (flowers, fruits, etc.) or that she wants one of the furniture item plants (round cactus, bonsai, etc.)? PLEASE HELP, I FEEL SO RIDICULOUS LOLOLOL!!!



You do not need to provide the gifts on Toy Day. Jingle will provide those but you only need to distribute them to the correct villagers.


----------



## lazuli

Landski said:


> This question is sooo dumb but I'm really unsure. So my one character Ruby asked for a new plant for Toy Day. Does that mean she wants like an actual plant (flowers, fruits, etc.) or that she wants one of the furniture item plants (round cactus, bonsai, etc.)? PLEASE HELP, I FEEL SO RIDICULOUS LOLOLOL!!!



wait until she tells you what colour she wants it to be. theres guides online that lists what an item is categorized as. you get a predetermined bag of gifts on toy day so YOU dont have to pick anything out for them.


----------



## Hypno KK

Do the villagers display in their homes whatever they end up getting on toy day?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hypno KK said:


> Do the villagers display in their homes whatever they end up getting on toy day?



Usually unless it's like wallpaper or something like that


----------



## mapleshine

When will the next villager want to move after you just stopped another villager from doing so?


----------



## effluo

mapleshine said:


> When will the next villager want to move after you just stopped another villager from doing so?



It's random. They could ask the day after someone moves out up to 5 days I believe. I have had villagers ask to leave on consecutive days before.


----------



## mapleshine

Also, how can I be sure that no one is moving? I just talked to all my villagers for thirty minutes, and they keep talking about Pete visiting and rumors that I'm a world traveler...

- - - Post Merge - - -

No one has pinged me to move since 5 days, so i feel as if there is someone that is thinking about it and hasn't told me.


----------



## effluo

mapleshine said:


> Also, how can I be sure that no one is moving? I just talked to all my villagers for thirty minutes, and they keep talking about Pete visiting and rumors that I'm a world traveler...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No one has pinged me to move since 5 days, so i feel as if there is someone that is thinking about it and hasn't told me.



Do you have any other characters in your town? If you do you can try talking to the villagers with them.

No way to be 100% when no one is mentioning everything. No one I know of anyway.

Another way to check is through TT'ing. You change your DS clock to a week from now and then make a new character.  (Be careful to not load up an existing character.) This will allow you to see who is thinking of moving by checking your town map and see who is missing. 
Then you can change your DS back to the correct date and load up and keep trying. 

Save and quit a few times. Maybe that can help too.


----------



## Amalthea

mapleshine said:


> Also, how can I be sure that no one is moving? I just talked to all my villagers for thirty minutes, and they keep talking about Pete visiting and rumors that I'm a world traveler...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No one has pinged me to move since 5 days, so i feel as if there is someone that is thinking about it and hasn't told me.


As long as no one is sick and there are no holidays happening, (Winter Solstice won't interfere with this), get everyone to ping you twice. If no one says they are moving, no one is moving(at least not today). I've used this method plenty of times and never lost a villager when I do this.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Okay, so this is my first acnl xmas/december... and well, i've read online that if a snowball breaks or something it reappears if you go into houses or save/quit... 

Well, I had two snowballs, one i had near the station and it was big enough so i kept it there, the other one broke, so i had to go in and out the house, and then i found it again, and then i left it alone when i found a snowflake, and when i went to find the snowball, it disappeared... now, I heard that dung beetles can "eat" the snowball... how do I get it to come back? I've tried save/quitting already =(

**Edit: nevermind, found it**


----------



## Ras

mapleshine said:


> Also, how can I be sure that no one is moving? I just talked to all my villagers for thirty minutes, and they keep talking about Pete visiting and rumors that I'm a world traveler...



The only rumor talk that matters is when they say things like "rumors can be so vicious" or "It's been rumored that I'm a prince from outer space."  If one person says something like that, it gurantees that none of the other animals are moving, though they still could be.  If two people say something like that, nobody is moving.  If one person talks about those kind of rumors, you can then save and quit and restart and walk in front of that person and see if they ping.  If they don't, you're okay.

As long as you're on speaking terms with all of your animals, just walk in front of the ones who are out and about.  If someone pings for something stupid immediately, save and quit and then try again.  Just walk in front of the ones outside and if none of them pings, you're okay.  Well, there is one circumstance: if someone wants you to dig up a time capsule, they will never ping you until you talk to them about that.  After you do, if they are moving, they can ping you as soon as you reload.  If you always bury capsules in the same place, you can look if there is an X on the ground there.


----------



## Barbara

I was trying to demolish my water pump today, but I found that it wasn't in the demolishing menu. Why is this, and can I still demolish it in any way? Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind, solved it.


----------



## Astro Cake

How do you know for sure your void is clear?


----------



## Ayaya

Astro Cake said:


> How do you know for sure your void is clear?



As far as I'm aware, there is no sure way to know if your void is clear or not besides having the villager(s) in your void move in to someone's town. I've heard cases that some people give their void to someone else despite visiting other towns beforehand (the towns they visited were full towns, and the one that got the void has free space) so at this point I'm not sure. Just try to avoid visiting towns with free space if you have someone in your void, or try visiting full towns and hope it clears it.

Also bumping this thread cause people keep posting thread asking simple questions instead of posting it here


----------



## Amalthea

Is there a limit to how many perfect fruit trees you can have in your town? I have three saplings that won't grow and I've been trying to figure out why for months.


----------



## Ayaya

Faery said:


> Is there a limit to how many perfect fruit trees you can have in your town? I have three saplings that won't grow and I've been trying to figure out why for months.



I asked the same question a few months ago and apparently there's no limit. A few reasons why tree won't grow as far as I'm aware is: 1) You can only plant a line of trees/bushes in 12-13, any more than that then the next one will die. 2) You planted it too near to a building or river. 3) There's a dead spot in your town and nothing will grow in that spot.

I'm not sure if #3 is true or if there are more reasons that I forgot to include. Maybe you can provide more details?


----------



## Amalthea

Ayaya said:


> I asked the same question a few months ago and apparently there's no limit. A few reasons why tree won't grow as far as I'm aware is: 1) You can only plant a line of trees/bushes in 12-13, any more than that then the next one will die. 2) You planted it too near to a building or river. 3) There's a dead spot in your town and nothing will grow in that spot.
> 
> I'm not sure if #3 is true or if there are more reasons that I forgot to include. Maybe you can provide more details?


Imgur won't load for me to upload pics, but I'll try my best to explain:

I have a row of 5 perfect apple trees, each with one space in between the next.
Next I have a row of 6 perfect apple trees.
Below that is another row of 5 perfect apple trees identical to the first.

One day Tutu moved in and destroyed part of the orchard. After she left, I planted a perfect apple in each spot where a tree had been destroyed. All grew back except for the 3rd, 4th, and 5th sapling in the second row.

If I plant them all at once, they all die. If I plant the 3rd sapling only, it dies. I am not sure what happens if I only plant the 4th or 5th sapling.

I made a thread a while ago and someone told me that trees cannot grow surrounded by other trees. I originally planted the trees row by row from the 1st to 3rd so I am wondering if I have to cut down my third row in order to plant the rest of the second row, and then re-plant my 3rd row... but then, what happens when one of my trees dies? Will I have to do it all over again?

Hm...


----------



## saehanfox

I'm running out of time before Toy Day. Does anyone know if the villager present clues change if you time travel backwards?


----------



## Amalthea

saehanfox said:


> I'm running out of time before Toy Day. Does anyone know if the villager present clues change if you time travel backwards?


They do not change.


----------



## Ettienne

Faery said:


> Imgur won't load for me to upload pics, but I'll try my best to explain:
> 
> I have a row of 5 perfect apple trees, each with one space in between the next.
> Next I have a row of 6 perfect apple trees.
> Below that is another row of 5 perfect apple trees identical to the first.
> 
> One day Tutu moved in and destroyed part of the orchard. After she left, I planted a perfect apple in each spot where a tree had been destroyed. All grew back except for the 3rd, 4th, and 5th sapling in the second row.
> 
> If I plant them all at once, they all die. If I plant the 3rd sapling only, it dies. I am not sure what happens if I only plant the 4th or 5th sapling.
> 
> I made a thread a while ago and someone told me that trees cannot grow surrounded by other trees. I originally planted the trees row by row from the 1st to 3rd so I am wondering if I have to cut down my third row in order to plant the rest of the second row, and then re-plant my 3rd row... but then, what happens when one of my trees dies? Will I have to do it all over again?
> 
> Hm...



This is correct! Your trees are smothered! See these explanations:

http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126262.html
http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126850.html


----------



## oranje

Question about the Not-Letting-Any-Villager-Leave-While-Your-Gone trick. So I'm going on vacation and today I just talked to Paula after she pinged me to leave my town and I let her stay. Do I have to save right after I talk to her for the trick to work or does it just have to be on that day (or just a few minutes later?)?


----------



## Ayaya

@Faery: Yeah that might be why. If a tree is planted in an area surrounded by trees, it won't get enough light to grow. Try chopping down/wilt the third row first and then plant the second row of trees. 



oranje said:


> Question about the Not-Letting-Any-Villager-Leave-While-Your-Gone trick. So I'm going on vacation and today I just talked to Paula after she pinged me to leave my town and I let her stay. Do I have to save right after I talk to her for the trick to work or does it just have to be on that day (or just a few minutes later?)?



iirc should be on that day. Just make sure to save and not let a day pass after rejecting the request and before saving.


----------



## Amalthea

Ettienne said:


> This is correct! Your trees are smothered! See these explanations:
> 
> http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126262.html
> http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126850.html


Wow, this is fascinating! Thank you for the links!

Thanks to everyone else who helped too! Once my perfect fruit goes back, it'll be time to chop some trees...


----------



## PixiPocky

Just a quick question; I was able to convince Merengue to move into my town from a friend a few hours ago. If I have people coming into my town to do a few trades, will that affect Merengue's move in any way? Like she'll go to someone else's town or something? I spent a lot of bells and items to get her as she's one of my dreamies so i don't want to lose her.  ;__;


----------



## Ayaya

PixiPocky said:


> Just a quick question; I was able to convince Merengue to move into my town from a friend a few hours ago. If I have people coming into my town to do a few trades, will that affect Merengue's move in any way? Like she'll go to someone else's town or something? I spent a lot of bells and items to get her as she's one of my dreamies so i don't want to lose her.  ;__;



She won't go to someone else's town, but if someone who visited you has a villager in their void, that villager may move in instead of Merengue. Just to be safe, time travel to the next day so Merengue's plot would be there. If she has put her plot to your town, then she'll definitely move in to your town in a few days.


----------



## PixiPocky

Ayaya said:


> She won't go to someone else's town, but if someone who visited you has a villager in their void, that villager may move in instead of Merengue. Just to be safe, time travel to the next day so Merengue's plot would be there. If she has put her plot to your town, then she'll definitely move in to your town in a few days.



Ah shoot, I totally forgot about this dilemma and did an item trade right after my villager trade. I hope she's still there! ;___;

I was hoping to be able to manipulate where she her plot was going to be, but I don't want to risk not having her. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Astro Cake

I seem to be unable to make a snowman that's not perfect, what's the deal?


----------



## Amalthea

Astro Cake said:


> I seem to be unable to make a snowman that's not perfect, what's the deal?


You can look up snowman-building guides like this one and purposefully deviate from it.

Perfect snowmen require a specific formula, so you must be getting that formula right every time.


----------



## mdchan

I don't suppose any villagers will still tell me what they want for Toy Day today, will they?  Is it too late?

I've got two villagers with the same clue (a red gift), and one who never told me a darn thing.


----------



## unintentional

Ras said:


> The only rumor talk that matters is when they say things like "rumors can be so vicious" or "It's been rumored that I'm a prince from outer space."  If one person says something like that, it gurantees that none of the other animals are moving, though they still could be.  If two people say something like that, nobody is moving.  If one person talks about those kind of rumors, you can then save and quit and restart and walk in front of that person and see if they ping.  If they don't, you're okay.



Too add to that, the one who has said "I'm a Prince" or "Rumors are bad" could be the one moving.  I usually ask 3 different people c:


----------



## Amalthea

Why are the pictures I take of my Animal Crossing game such bad quality?  There's always a lot of pixellation and I don't know why. How does everyone get such high quality pictures of their game? Are they not using the snapshot feature of their 3DS, or am I doing something wrong?



mdchan said:


> I don't suppose any villagers will still tell me what they want for Toy Day today, will they?  Is it too late?
> 
> I've got two villagers with the same clue (a red gift), and one who never told me a darn thing.


I think they can still tell you hints until 6pm, but I'm not sure. What you can do is restart your game if you give one of them the wrong present.


----------



## Ettienne

Faery said:


> Why are the pictures I take of my Animal Crossing game such bad quality?  There's always a lot of pixellation and I don't know why. How does everyone get such high quality pictures of their game? Are they not using the snapshot feature of their 3DS, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> I think they can still tell you hints until 6pm, but I'm not sure. What you can do is restart your game if you give one of them the wrong present.



They're probably using the Miiverse method. I don't quite understand as I don't use it, but I'm sure you can easily find info on it now you know what it is. c:


----------



## BlooBelle

To take pictures with miiverse you need to click the home button when you want to take a screenshot, enter miiverse and then attach a screenshot to your post. You can delete the post after you've saved your pic. I hope that wasn't confusing, I suck at explanations. 

Is a villager I talk to less than the others in my town less likely to leave? Hans has never asked, but my favorites seem to ping all the time.


----------



## Amalthea

BlooBelle said:


> To take pictures with miiverse you need to click the home button when you want to take a screenshot, enter miiverse and then attach a screenshot to your post. You can delete the post after you've saved your pic. I hope that wasn't confusing, I suck at explanations.
> 
> Is a villager I talk to less than the others in my town less likely to leave? Hans has never asked, but my favorites seem to ping all the time.


Some people believe the higher your friendship level is with a villager, the more often they will ask to leave. This is because the game wants to cycle in new villagers for you to befriend once you have reached the maximum friendship level with one of them  Others believe it is purely random, but I have definitely noticed concrete patterns with my villagers. Also, thank you for the explanation! I'm not really sure what Miiverse is and I've never used it before but I'll give it a look.


----------



## Astro Cake

Does Gulliver destroy flowers when he washes up on the beach?


----------



## Ayaya

Astro Cake said:


> Does Gulliver destroy flowers when he washes up on the beach?


He doesn't. He'd just lie around them.


----------



## Vizionari

When is the earliest you can invite villagers? I mean when you first start the game, when can you start asking villagers to move into your town?


----------



## olivetree123

Okay villager moving questions:

- I know there's like a 50% chance or something similar of a new plot when you have 8 villagers, but after a certain amount of time does that percentage go to 100% that a plot will show? if there is a timespan how many days / weeks?

- Do invites from other towns or campsites take priority over voided villagers from streetpass or wifi? for example, if I pick up Bob from someone's void after I invited Cherry from the campsite, who will move in?


----------



## P.K.

Vizionari said:


> When is the earliest you can invite villagers? I mean when you first start the game, when can you start asking villagers to move into your town?



Anytime you want so long as you have a slot open for a villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



olivetree123 said:


> Okay villager moving questions:
> 
> - I know there's like a 50% chance or something similar of a new plot when you have 8 villagers, but after a certain amount of time does that percentage go to 100% that a plot will show? if there is a timespan how many days / weeks?
> 
> - Do invites from other towns or campsites take priority over voided villagers from streetpass or wifi? for example, if I pick up Bob from someone's void after I invited Cherry from the campsite, who will move in?



- Usually 1-7 days. Plot have a 100% chance on the 7th day.
- Yes they do. And it will be Cherry who'll move in since you invited her to move in before the voided Beau managed to move in.


----------



## Astro Cake

When do bingo cards expire?


----------



## Amalthea

Astro Cake said:


> When do bingo cards expire?


February 25th, when the snow melts.
OR you can time travel backwards to the previous day(before 6am on the current date) and it will expire instantly, however I've heard your snowmen will also disappear.


----------



## zujika

Alright, so here is my situation.
Someone just came in to my town and convinced ruby to move away to their town,
and now that that is settled, is it safe for me to TT forward a day or two?
That wont mess up ruby making it to the person town will it?


----------



## Amalthea

zujika said:


> Alright, so here is my situation.
> Someone just came in to my town and convinced ruby to move away to their town,
> and now that that is settled, is it safe for me to TT forward a day or two?
> That wont mess up ruby making it to the person town will it?


You can TT safely, it will not affect Ruby's moving at all.


----------



## zujika

Faery said:


> You can TT safely, it will not affect Ruby's moving at all.


Thank you! :+)


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Can you only build 4 snowpeople per player? I've been trying to make another snowtyke since my last one melted, but the snowballs don't want to come together even though the sizes are pretty accurate =(


----------



## Amalthea

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Can you only build 4 snowpeople per player? I've been trying to make another snowtyke since my last one melted, but the snowballs don't want to come together even though the sizes are pretty accurate =(


I can't think of anything that would prevent you from being able to build a snowman. I think your snowballs are just a little too small.


----------



## Astro Cake

Will a bush die if I plant it in this blank spot?


----------



## 727

okay i have a question so when i came out of my house this morning i started walking around the town i noticed there weren't any   snowballs? they've been showing up somewhere in town everyday and my town is currently in december. if anyone can tell me why the snowballs did'nt show up today it would be really helpful.


----------



## P.K.

Astro Cake said:


> Will a bush die if I plant it in this blank spot?



Yes. Bushes and trees can't be touching rocks, pwps, houses or any other structures may it be diagonal, vertical or horizontal of said structures.

- - - Post Merge - - -



727 said:


> okay i have a question so when i came out of my house this morning i started walking around the town i noticed there weren't any   snowballs? they've been showing up somewhere in town everyday and my town is currently in december. if anyone can tell me why the snowballs did'nt show up today it would be really helpful.



Usually there should be. Just check thoroughly in case they might be behind some bushes, trees, pwps or other buildings because once I found a snowball behind a bush and it was really well concealed. And there's also those dung beetles that like to push the snowballs off cliffs. You can get them back again by just entering a building then going back out.


----------



## 727

thank you P.K. i found them because when went to get the fossils assessed and came back they were there i was like where are these snowballs but thank you for telling where to look next time if i can't find them.


----------



## unintentional

This may sound dumb, but I read somewhere that if you talk to a villager not in your own town that you could send them a letter.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Amalthea

Saint_Jimmy said:


> This may sound dumb, but I read somewhere that if you talk to a villager not in your own town that you could send them a letter.  Can anyone confirm this?


Yes, but you can only send them a letter using that town's post office.


----------



## FireNinja1

If I remember correctly, the last time I played was the 23rd (today's the 29th). I may have restarted the game on the 23rd, so I'm not sure if the trick where you stop a villager and quit still works. Further, could I just TT back to yesterday to stop someone, would that work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

FireNinja1 said:


> If I remember correctly, the last time I played was the 23rd (today's the 29th). I may have restarted the game on the 23rd, so I'm not sure if the trick where you stop a villager and quit still works. Further, could I just TT back to yesterday to stop someone, would that work? Thanks in advance.



If you are refering to someone moving out and stopping them, if you dont and they set a moving date, tting back one day still counts as tting forward one day. Tting back 4000 days is like tting forward 1 day. So, if their packing up date is say 30th and they are supposed to tell you on the 29th but they dont and you tt backwards, they most likely will have moved out.


----------



## FireNinja1

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> If you are refering to someone moving out and stopping them, if you dont and they set a moving date, tting back one day still counts as tting forward one day. Tting back 4000 days is like tting forward 1 day. So, if their packing up date is say 30th and they are supposed to tell you on the 29th but they dont and you tt backwards, they most likely will have moved out.


Hold on: Let me rephrase this since I'm missing something, that's not what I'm asking:

I last played on the 23rd. I haven't booted up the game since then. I think. (w/e Activity Log will fix that) However, I may have booted up the game once after that, but on the 23rd, and not any other day. My question is if the condition of a villager pinging the day you boot up your game that you get with the trick that I mentioned earlier will still apply, or it won't at all. And in the latter case, since I haven't booted up my game yet, can I TT back to yesterday and then stop someone, since the villager said they were going to move on the 28th? (Only one villager can move out at a time)

Also, (not to be a smartass, just an FYI), the only exception to the "x amount of days that you TT back is only one day" is the mechanic of villager boxing. If you TT back 4000 days, 4000 days will have been counted when factoring in when the villager will move, and therefore they will be gone. Everything else though, IIRC, follows the one day rule.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

FireNinja1 said:


> Hold on: Let me rephrase this since I'm missing something, that's not what I'm asking:
> 
> I last played on the 23rd. I haven't booted up the game since then. I think. (w/e Activity Log will fix that) However, I may have booted up the game once after that, but on the 23rd, and not any other day. My question is if the condition of a villager pinging the day you boot up your game that you get with the trick that I mentioned earlier will still apply, or it won't at all. And in the latter case, since I haven't booted up my game yet, can I TT back to yesterday and then stop someone, since the villager said they were going to move on the 28th? (Only one villager can move out at a time)
> 
> Also, (not to be a smartass, just an FYI), the only exception to the "x amount of days that you TT back is only one day" is the mechanic of villager boxing. If you TT back 4000 days, 4000 days will have been counted when factoring in when the villager will move, and therefore they will be gone. Everything else though, IIRC, follows the one day rule.



Hm.. I think so. If the date was set then I am assuming you can. I have done that sometimes and lost villagers but it could be a coincidenxe


----------



## Bulbashoe

Excuse me if this question has been asked before, but I have a question about getting a digital copy of ACNL. I already have a physical copy of the game but I want to download a digital copy to get a second town. If I get the digital copy, will it have my physical copy's data on it?


----------



## Ettienne

Bulbashoe said:


> Excuse me if this question has been asked before, but I have a question about getting a digital copy of ACNL. I already have a physical copy of the game but I want to download a digital copy to get a second town. If I get the digital copy, will it have my physical copy's data on it?



No, they are separate. You'll be able to have two towns, but to trade of visit between them, you'll need to place the physical cartridge in another 3DS. Also be aware that changing the time via the system clock will affect both towns.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you change the time on your 3DS and play your physical copy only before turning the time back to normal, will this have any affect on a digital copy if it was never opened? Or will it be as if the time never changed? Just out of curiosity for those time travelers with both digital and physical.


----------



## Campy

FireNinja1 said:


> If I remember correctly, the last time I played was the 23rd (today's the 29th). I may have restarted the game on the 23rd, so I'm not sure if the trick where you stop a villager and quit still works. Further, could I just TT back to yesterday to stop someone, would that work? Thanks in advance.


I'm pretty sure the rule still applies even when you've restarted the game the same day you stopped someone from moving. As far as I know, the only way a villiager can move out during a break is when a villager was already thinking of moving when you stopped playing. But you stopped a villager, and it's impossible for another villager to start thinking of moving on the same day you stopped a villager. So even though you may have played on that same day after you stopped someone from moving, the game still didn't generate a new thinking-of-moving villager.

Ugh, I hope that made sense. tl;dr: I'm pretty sure you're safe.


----------



## Amalthea

Yuka will be in boxes on the 3rd. What is the safest way to TT her into boxes? Can I go one day forward, one day back until she's in boxes so I don't have to TT over the new year(a fear of mine)? Also, since I have 9 villagers, is it possible I could get a random move-in between now and the day she's in boxes?


----------



## P.K.

Faery said:


> Yuka will be in boxes on the 3rd. What is the safest way to TT her into boxes? Can I go one day forward, one day back until she's in boxes so I don't have to TT over the new year(a fear of mine)? Also, since I have 9 villagers, is it possible I could get a random move-in between now and the day she's in boxes?



You may go one day forward and one day back because what matters is the NUMBER of days to their moving date and not the actual date itself. I have heard that it is possible to get a 10th villager that is a random move-in but it is VERY rare but since Yuka is going to be moving out, you won't have any. I suppose just be careful with streetpass villagers or voided ones if you plan on doing a trade or anything.


----------



## kasane

If there is a limit on the amount of bushes and trees that you can plant that connect, does the same thing apply with bushes growing in a chain with bamboo?


----------



## Ettienne

KitsuneNikki said:


> If there is a limit on the amount of bushes and trees that you can plant that connect, does the same thing apply with bushes growing in a chain with bamboo?



http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126262.html

http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126850.html

The above links are super helpful when it comes to landscaping. In short, the limit is 12 INCLUDING any bushes or trees touching diagonally. Plus a 7x7 area limit of 15 plants, I think. Most importantly, cascade your planting. Left to right or north to south. Just remember, if you have a tree in the middle of a 5x5 or 7x7 and cut it down, you won't be able to plant another until you open up space on a side. Particularly cumbersome if you have a dead perfect tree.


----------



## Swizzle

I had a question about items left on the ground.

My friend was moving out of her town so she came to mine to put the items she wanted to keep in my town square.
LO AND BEHOLD it's New Years today and Isabelle and Redd are parked right on top of some of the items.

I've heard the items go into the Police Station, but my police station is also full right now. Are those items gone forever or will they show up again tomorrow after I pick the station clean?

EDIT: Also, if I decide to leave the game without saving and not show up for the events for New Years, will the items still be intact as if nothing happened?


----------



## BlooBelle

How could I change my game's language? My box says I can play the game in french, and I'd just like to try it out. :>


----------



## Amalthea

Swizzle said:


> I had a question about items left on the ground.
> 
> My friend was moving out of her town so she came to mine to put the items she wanted to keep in my town square.
> LO AND BEHOLD it's New Years today and Isabelle and Redd are parked right on top of some of the items.
> 
> I've heard the items go into the Police Station, but my police station is also full right now. Are those items gone forever or will they show up again tomorrow after I pick the station clean?
> 
> EDIT: Also, if I decide to leave the game without saving and not show up for the events for New Years, will the items still be intact as if nothing happened?


Even if you do not log in for New Year's, the events will still have happened and the items will still be missing. I am not sure how to recover the items; I don't know whether or not they will be available in the Police Station if your Police Station is full.



BlooBelle said:


> How could I change my game's language? My box says I can play the game in french, and I'd just like to try it out. :>


Go into Settings on your 3DS Home page and change the language. It will change your Animal Crossing language accordingly.


----------



## Astro Cake

Is sparkling cider infinite?


----------



## Noctis

Astro Cake said:


> Is sparkling cider infinite?



nope ): as soon as you finish drinking it disappears.


----------



## illuminati

Hello. 

Recently, I bought my second copy of ACNL. Since then, I've figured out that I'd rather use my own cycling town to fill my main one with my dreamies than deal with the dramas of selling and giveaways and auctions, yadda yadda. 

I already have one dreamie in my town (Julian). I got a second (Roscoe) the first time I did this, which was make a new town, wait until I got one that had my dreamie in it originally. I'd time skip around until it was filled with 9, skip four days, and then TT day by day until it said he was in boxes. (Also, and this WORKS by the way, so don't tell me it's my issue -- I introduce myself to him since I want him to move out first, but I never speak to him again while I still converse with the other villagers. It gives him no needed factor and he was indeed the one who was in boxes first, so this is how I knew he'd be the first to go.) 

So I successfully did him, and then erased that town and skipped through again until I found another dreamie -- Mitzi. I did the same thing, but then day by day by day (for 2 TT'ed months!) NOBODY moved out!!! I got frustrated and started over again, and I'm on my second (failed?) attempt with a town with Fauna in it. I can't get ANYONE to move out. 

Do you know how to fix this issue? Please give me advice!

Thanks, 

illuminati


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

illuminati said:


> Hello.
> 
> Recently, I bought my second copy of ACNL. Since then, I've figured out that I'd rather use my own cycling town to fill my main one with my dreamies than deal with the dramas of selling and giveaways and auctions, yadda yadda.
> 
> I already have one dreamie in my town (Julian). I got a second (Roscoe) the first time I did this, which was make a new town, wait until I got one that had my dreamie in it originally. I'd time skip around until it was filled with 9, skip four days, and then TT day by day until it said he was in boxes. (Also, and this WORKS by the way, so don't tell me it's my issue -- I introduce myself to him since I want him to move out first, but I never speak to him again while I still converse with the other villagers. It gives him no needed factor and he was indeed the one who was in boxes first, so this is how I knew he'd be the first to go.)
> 
> So I successfully did him, and then erased that town and skipped through again until I found another dreamie -- Mitzi. I did the same thing, but then day by day by day (for 2 TT'ed months!) NOBODY moved out!!! I got frustrated and started over again, and I'm on my second (failed?) attempt with a town with Fauna in it. I can't get ANYONE to move out.
> 
> Do you know how to fix this issue? Please give me advice!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> illuminati



Sometimes its just pure luck! When i started my cycling town I tted 2 days forward and 1 day back, without tting just one day ahead or only one day back. It took SOOOO long to get somebody to move, but eventually somebody pinged. Once somebody is in boxes you can follow the foolproof villager method of cycling. This is where you tt 1 year ahead, save, then tt another year ahead, save, then tt 5 days ahead. This will result in another villager in boxes. Meaning if you have fauna and like blaire in your town, blaire might go into boxes but after doing the cycling method, fauna should too.

Example:
October 5 2015: Villager in boxes
October 5 2016: Villager is gone
October 5 2017: Nothing
October 10 2017: another villager in boxes + new villager

NO VILLAGERS MOVE WHILE DOING THIS. They only go into boxes!

Hopefully this is helpful to you! Remember, getting a villager into boxes can sometimes be a matter of luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, you can talk to villagers with this method and they move too


----------



## crossinganimal

If I do not play acnl for like 2 weeks someone can move right? But if I change the date of my ds to the date where I last played (after 2 weeks of not-playing to -> 2 weeks before) or so and remove the game card in between the 2 weeks is there a chance of someone moving? I just thought of that method but not sure if it works. I'm kinda afraid of someone moving when I've got no time to play so..


----------



## effluo

crossinganimal said:


> If I do not play acnl for like 2 weeks someone can move right? But if I change the date of my ds to the date where I last played (after 2 weeks of not-playing to -> 2 weeks before) or so and remove the game card in between the 2 weeks is there a chance of someone moving? I just thought of that method but not sure if it works. I'm kinda afraid of someone moving when I've got no time to play so..



Removing the game card has nothing to do with a villager moving or not.

If you want to take a break from your game you have two options.
1. You remember the last time you played(like you mentioned) and TT back to that day and play as normal.
2. Save on a day you tell a villager not to move. No one will move until you start playing again. You can go months without playing and no one will leave. The day you start up again someone will want to move so keep an eye out.


----------



## Spooky.

I know there are always tons of questions about TT but I've never done it and I'm nervous to so I'm looking for advice.

For ages I only had 9 villagers after my 10th moved, and yesterday I finally won a dreamie in a giveaway. I get on my game this morning as I always do, and as my life would have it, a 10th villager randomly plotted unexpectedly so now I don't have room for my dreamie. 

I have a villager that planned to be in boxes on the 3rd. How can I TT these few days to get him out of my town to make the room for my dreamie without accidentally losing another villager in the process (I love most of my villagers and don't want one to move out by mistake). Also do I have to TT to the date the villager's plot would be totally gone or do I TT to the date he'd be in boxes? I just want to make sure I can still get my dreamie without losing anyone else or making a mistake.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Do trees on the beach count towards the Perfect Town status?


----------



## valebat

I was timetravelling and thought I had checked all my villagers every day, then suddenly Punchy was in boxes  Luckily, I have a second town I got him to move in to. But I really want him back, he's my favourite!
Do I have to wait till 16 villagers have moved to get him back?
And, when I eventually get him back to my main town - will he remember having lived there before or will it be like a new copy of him? 
Thanks


----------



## Ninja_Fridge

valebat said:


> I was timetravelling and thought I had checked all my villagers every day, then suddenly Punchy was in boxes  Luckily, I have a second town I got him to move in to. But I really want him back, he's my favourite!
> Do I have to wait till 16 villagers have moved to get him back?
> And, when I eventually get him back to my main town - will he remember having lived there before or will it be like a new copy of him?
> Thanks



unfortunately you do have to wait for 16 villagers to move out


----------



## effluo

valebat said:


> I was timetravelling and thought I had checked all my villagers every day, then suddenly Punchy was in boxes  Luckily, I have a second town I got him to move in to. But I really want him back, he's my favourite!
> Do I have to wait till 16 villagers have moved to get him back?
> And, when I eventually get him back to my main town - will he remember having lived there before or will it be like a new copy of him?
> Thanks



You will have to cycle 16 to get him to move back. And unfortunately he will not remember having lived there before.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> I know there are always tons of questions about TT but I've never done it and I'm nervous to so I'm looking for advice.
> 
> For ages I only had 9 villagers after my 10th moved, and yesterday I finally won a dreamie in a giveaway. I get on my game this morning as I always do, and as my life would have it, a 10th villager randomly plotted unexpectedly so now I don't have room for my dreamie.
> 
> I have a villager that planned to be in boxes on the 3rd. How can I TT these few days to get him out of my town to make the room for my dreamie without accidentally losing another villager in the process (I love most of my villagers and don't want one to move out by mistake). Also do I have to TT to the date the villager's plot would be totally gone or do I TT to the date he'd be in boxes? I just want to make sure I can still get my dreamie without losing anyone else or making a mistake.



Only one villager can move at a time.
As long as you are certain that is the day said villager will be in boxes you can TT without anyone else moving too.
You will need to TT to the day after they are to be in boxes for them to be completely gone if you want to pick up another villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> Do trees on the beach count towards the Perfect Town status?



Yes they do.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

effluo said:


> Yes they do.



That's good to hear, I don't want my town crowded with trees >.<

Thank you.


----------



## Spooky.

valebat said:


> I was timetravelling and thought I had checked all my villagers every day, then suddenly Punchy was in boxes  Luckily, I have a second town I got him to move in to. But I really want him back, he's my favourite!
> Do I have to wait till 16 villagers have moved to get him back?
> And, when I eventually get him back to my main town - will he remember having lived there before or will it be like a new copy of him?
> Thanks



Yes, you have to go through 16 villagers to get him to come back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



effluo said:


> Only one villager can move at a time.
> As long as you are certain that is the day said villager will be in boxes you can TT without anyone else moving too.
> You will need to TT to the day after they are to be in boxes for them to be completely gone if you want to pick up another villager.




But what if one pings me to move while I'm TT and I don't see it? Is this possible? I don't want to miss any possible pings and find out when it's too late that one of my favorites is in boxes later on.


----------



## effluo

No one else should ping to move if you already have a confirmation from a villager that is going to move and you said yes.
Unless you changed your mind and told the villager that is supposed to move on the 3rd to move than they will be the only one leave. 
Only one villager will want to move at a time and no one else will ping to move until said villager leaves.


----------



## Amalthea

Namstar said:


> Yes, you have to go through 16 villagers to get him to come back.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what if one pings me to move while I'm TT and I don't see it? Is this possible? I don't want to miss any possible pings and find out when it's too late that one of my favorites is in boxes later on.


A villager will not be in boxes the day after another villager was in boxes. You can look for pings on the 4th.


----------



## Spooky.

Alright, thanks guys! Helpful tips, I appreciate it.


----------



## Astro Cake

Do wet suits count as long-sleeved?


----------



## oranje

If you have a physical copy of new leaf and a digital one, which copy is the one that gets street-passed?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

oranje said:


> If you have a physical copy of new leaf and a digital one, which copy is the one that gets street-passed?



They have to be on seperate ds's and then they both streetpass


----------



## oranje

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> They have to be on seperate ds's and then they both streetpass



But if you only have one ds, which copy is the one that is streetpassed?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

oranje said:


> But if you only have one ds, which copy is the one that is streetpassed
> 
> Both if in at same time


----------



## FireNinja1

oranje said:


> But if you only have one ds, which copy is the one that is streetpassed?



Neither. You can't StreetPass yourself.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

FireNinja1 said:


> Neither. You can't StreetPass yourself.



She meant while streetpassing others


----------



## Amalthea

I've been holding Yuka in boxes for someone for the past several days now, and just now when I went to go look at her house, it says she's moved out?

I'm confused... My game has been set to the 30th this entire time, and not once have I gone past/before 6am on any other day. No one else has been to my town. How did she move out? I'm so disappointed that I won't be able to give her to the person I've been holding her for and I don't even know how to explain it.


----------



## Campy

Faery said:


> I've been holding Yuka in boxes for someone for the past several days now, and just now when I went to go look at her house, it says she's moved out?
> 
> I'm confused... My game has been set to the 30th this entire time, and not once have I gone past/before 6am on any other day. No one else has been to my town. How did she move out? I'm so disappointed that I won't be able to give her to the person I've been holding her for and I don't even know how to explain it.


When 2015 came around, did you remember to put the year back to 2014 on your 3DS clock?


----------



## effluo

oranje said:


> But if you only have one ds, which copy is the one that is streetpassed?



I am assuming you mean which will get the showcase houses with Digby?
If so you talk to Dibgy and can choose which one will get the streetpass houses.
I have a digital and a physical copy.nthe digital being my first original town so I left all the streetpass showcase on that one and haven't played in some time.
When I started a new copy with a new town I couldn't access the showcase unless I turned it off in the other town.

Hope this helps.. ^__^


----------



## valebat

Thanks for clearing the 16 cycle up for me!  figured out I'll let him go, as my sister said "it's called animal crossing, not animal staying for ever and ever and  ever" 

Probably an obvious answer to this, but can fossils and art  from other towns be donated to my museum? Thanks


----------



## Campy

valebat said:


> Probably an obvious answer to this, but can fossils and art  from other towns be donated to my museum? Thanks


Yup.


----------



## Ettienne

For the time travelers with both physical and digital:

IF YOU: Set the 3DS time back, say, 3 days and play your physical copy only before jumping back forward to the present date, will this affect your digital copy? You never opened it, so I don't see why it would. Same as if you TTed for another game and never opened ACNL at all?

I only have a physical copy. Just curious though.


----------



## Amalthea

Campy said:


> When 2015 came around, did you remember to put the year back to 2014 on your 3DS clock?


No, but nothing else in my town was affected. I have no weeds and my villagers/Isabelle didn't act like I was gone for a long time.

Is it possible that she was "voided" to another person's town if I went over someone's town to trade? I didn't think that could happen until after the villager was gone...


----------



## Spooky.

Do some fossils only show up certain times of the year? It seems like every day I bring in fossils to asses, my museum already has them and I'm still missing quite a few fossils. Is it just rotten luck?


----------



## Amalthea

Namstar said:


> Do some fossils only show up certain times of the year? It seems like every day I bring in fossils to asses, my museum already has them and I'm still missing quite a few fossils. Is it just rotten luck?


There is no cycle or pattern to their appearance, it's just random luck. It took me over half a year I think before my last fossil showed up!


----------



## Spooky.

Faery said:


> There is no cycle or pattern to their appearance, it's just random luck. It took me over half a year I think before my last fossil showed up!



Yikes, okay. I guess I just have rotten luck. At least you can sell them.


----------



## Ras

Ettienne said:


> For the time travelers with both physical and digital:
> 
> IF YOU: Set the 3DS time back, say, 3 days and play your physical copy only before jumping back forward to the present date, will this affect your digital copy? You never opened it, so I don't see why it would. Same as if you TTed for another game and never opened ACNL at all?
> 
> I only have a physical copy. Just curious though.



The game only cares what the clock is when you load it up.  As long as you set the time back before loading the digital copy, it won't even know it had been changed for the physical copy.

Source: on one of my 3DSes, I have a physical and a digital copy


----------



## snapdragon

Ayaya said:


> As far as I'm aware, there is no sure way to know if your void is clear or not besides having the villager(s) in your void move in to someone's town. I've heard cases that some people give their void to someone else despite visiting other towns beforehand (the towns they visited were full towns, and the one that got the void has free space) so at this point I'm not sure. Just try to avoid visiting towns with free space if you have someone in your void, or try visiting full towns and hope it clears it.
> 
> Also bumping this thread cause people keep posting thread asking simple questions instead of posting it here



has anyone found a definite answer to this? >:


----------



## Spooky.

Does the grass deterioration your town comes with ever go away? Some spots I've been watering flowers on daily and it never seems to disappear whereas spots around pwps and such goes away within a week or so.


----------



## Amalthea

Namstar said:


> Does the grass deterioration your town comes with ever go away? Some spots I've been watering flowers on daily and it never seems to disappear whereas spots around pwps and such goes away within a week or so.


There are dirt spots, which are permanent, and then there's grass deterioration, which will fade with time. The dirt spots that your town comes with will never go away, but grass deterioration from running or from destroyed/moved buildings and PWPs will go away with time. I believe these dirt spots are for making your snowballs smaller in winter so that you can create whatever snowman you want no matter how far away your snowballs are from each other; I'm not sure if it has any other purpose.


----------



## Spooky.

Faery said:


> There are dirt spots, which are permanent, and then there's grass deterioration, which will fade with time. The dirt spots that your town comes with will never go away, but grass deterioration from running or from destroyed/moved buildings and PWPs will go away with time. I believe these dirt spots are for making your snowballs smaller in winter so that you can create whatever snowman you want no matter how far away your snowballs are from each other; I'm not sure if it has any other purpose.



Oh really, so they're different? Ugh that really stinks, I have TONS of them and I try to cover them up but some are in really bad spots where I can't hide them with trees or anything and flowers just don't do the job of covering them. I'll have to get creative with pwps to cover them up then, I suppose. I hope in the next AC they won't be a thing because they look terrible.


----------



## Astro Cake

Which PWPs harm town scores?


----------



## Spooky.

Astro Cake said:


> Which PWPs harm town scores?



Garbage Can, Jumbo Monitor, Oil Excavator, Tire Play Equipment, Picnic Sheet, Traffic Light, illumination items, Tower
(source)


----------



## Wii8461

I have a question about Club Tortimer. I blocked someone online, but then didn't let me leave. I eventually disconnected, which means I didn't get to save my progress. If I or someone else disconnects is it possible I'll see them again or does it still block them?


----------



## CrimzonLogic

Is it supposed to be this difficult to get bingo or am I having bad luck? I haven't had a bingo with two characters all winter. Here I thought I'd collect the ski set, but I haven't gotten a single piece. 



(The red ones were just punched a minute ago, but I'm too lazy to take more screenshots.)


----------



## Ras

Namstar said:


> Oh really, so they're different? Ugh that really stinks, I have TONS of them and I try to cover them up but some are in really bad spots where I can't hide them with trees or anything and flowers just don't do the job of covering them. I'll have to get creative with pwps to cover them up then, I suppose. I hope in the next AC they won't be a thing because they look terrible.



Just in case, assuming you're in winter, just stay off the spots and let it snow on them.  I had nothing but dirt under my paths, but after a couple of days of snow, my paths all crunch and raise white snow puffs when I run on them.  The snow really gets rid of grass deterioration quick.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wii8461 said:


> I have a question about Club Tortimer. I blocked someone online, but then didn't let me leave. I eventually disconnected, which means I didn't get to save my progress. If I or someone else disconnects is it possible I'll see them again or does it still block them?



No, they're not blocked if you didn't save.  Chances are, you won't see them again.  If you do, you should try to block and leave before they can stop you.


----------



## lutrea

Why are all my cedar saplings dying? ;~;
I have them planted in good spots where trees can grow..


----------



## effluo

lutrea said:


> Why are all my cedar saplings dying? ;~;
> I have them planted in good spots where trees can grow..



Are you planting them in the south part of your town?
Cedars only grow in the north.

Or perhaps you have too many trees and bushes planted in the area.


----------



## dark park.

If I fill a closet with items and give it to another player, will this player get the items I put inside the closet?


----------



## Athros

dark park. said:


> If I fill a closet with items and give it to another player, will this player get the items I put inside the closet?



Nope - Would be nice though.


----------



## lazuli

dark park. said:


> If I fill a closet with items and give it to another player, will this player get the items I put inside the closet?



if that was the case then trades n stuff would be a LOT easier.
that closet, when opened by them, will have all the items from their storage


----------



## Mycaruba

Is the 9th villager always a random personality type?


----------



## Amalthea

Mycaruba said:


> Is the 9th villager always a random personality type?


It is weighted towards villagers of personality types you are missing in your town, but I BELIEVE it is also possible to randomly get personality types you already have.


----------



## Ettienne

Faery said:


> It is weighted towards villagers of personality types you are missing in your town, but I BELIEVE it is also possible to randomly get personality types you already have.



You also don't seem to get a personality that just left. So if you just had a normal villager leave, you probably ain't getting a normal move-in. I say probably because it seems to happen the majority of the time and has been my personal experience as well.


----------



## Astro Cake

Do you not get a tan on the international island?


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Can bushes grow right next to the plaza?


----------



## Astro Cake

Dreamy Luigi said:


> Can bushes grow right next to the plaza?



Yes, they can. I have quite a few right next to mine.


----------



## Ras

When plot resetting, do your answers have any bearing on where the plot may be?  I think they don't and it's a paranoid suspicion, but I worry about whether I encourage Rover to sit down or not, if I use caps in my random name, etc.


----------



## RenAppleton

Hey folks. Just a quick silly question. I've been playing animal crossing for years and new leaf since February of 2014. Today was the FIRST day this happened and I suppose I am curious if this villager "errand" happens to you guys more often. I went to hoppers house and he said he meant to meet up with Agnes but couldn't leave the house. He asked if I could find her. So I went back outside, found her and she followed me back to his house. She stepped inside, essentially said "what do you want" and Hopper broke the news to her that her favourite band split up. It was so odd!! She said something like "oh they always do that" and left his house and I got a simple love seat from him. 

Like, how could I have gone 11 months without having this interaction happen before? 

Suppppeeer random, sorry.


----------



## Seth Lios

I've done that type of errand a couple of times in the two months I've been playing this game. I guess it's pretty random.


----------



## Ras

I've seen it.  It's fairly rare, I guess.  Seeing them sitting inside their homes is pretty rare, too.


----------



## FireNinja1

Ras said:


> When plot resetting, do your answers have any bearing on where the plot may be?  I think they don't and it's a paranoid suspicion, but I worry about whether I encourage Rover to sit down or not, if I use caps in my random name, etc.



There's no proof supporting this, but it's too hard to test. Really, the answer is no.


----------



## Brobasaur

Is it possible to move my mayors house? Or if I make a new character, can I delete my mayor without deleting my town, and have the new guy become mayor?


----------



## FireNinja1

If someone is ill, does that mean anyone is moving out?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brobasaur said:


> Is it possible to move my mayors house? Or if I make a new character, can I delete my mayor without deleting my town, and have the new guy become mayor?



No. Delete the mayor, and the entire town is gone. You cannot switch characters into mayor status, sadly.


----------



## Spooky.

This is probably a dumb question and maybe I just haven't paid proper attention but...

Does it cost more to expand/add rooms to a second character's house? I feel like my other player's house costs a lot more to upgrade than mine does, but it just could be me not paying attention.


----------



## Seth Lios

Namstar said:


> This is probably a dumb question and maybe I just haven't paid proper attention but...
> 
> Does it cost more to expand/add rooms to a second character's house? I feel like my other player's house costs a lot more to upgrade than mine does, but it just could be me not paying attention.


I'm working on my third character now, and the costs seem to be the same as they were for the mayor.


----------



## roseflower

Namstar said:


> This is probably a dumb question and maybe I just haven't paid proper attention but...
> 
> Does it cost more to expand/add rooms to a second character's house? I feel like my other player's house costs a lot more to upgrade than mine does, but it just could be me not paying attention.



No, it costs the same


----------



## Spooky.

Seth Lios said:


> I'm working on my third character now, and the costs seem to be the same as they were for the mayor.



I guess I just wasn't paying attention to the numbers and it just seemed higher then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseflower said:


> No, it costs the same



Thank you


----------



## Ettienne

FireNinja1 said:


> If someone is ill, does that mean anyone is moving out?



Yes, someone can be considering a move while a villager is sick. But you won't hear any moving rumors while said villager is sick. You can either:

1) Give them medicine for 3 days straight and try and check each villager for moving pings individually until you can have rumors again.
2) Save & quit. TT back any amount of time (I go an hour just because it's easy to do without messing up), save & quit again. Reset to your normal play time. Villager should no longer be sick.


----------



## Plasticlizards

Does Katie disappear if you save & quit your game? I was playing during a car ride earlier today but obviously couldn't drop her off at anyone's town since I wasn't home. A little while ago I started up the game and I've looked all over the town but she isn't here anymore. Do you only get one chance to take her to another town while she's in yours (just for the day she appears, not for forever) or she just leaves once you quit the game?


----------



## Seth Lios

Plasticlizards said:


> Does Katie disappear if you save & quit your game? I was playing during a car ride earlier today but obviously couldn't drop her off at anyone's town since I wasn't home. A little while ago I started up the game and I've looked all over the town but she isn't here anymore. Do you only get one chance to take her to another town while she's in yours (just for the day she appears, not for forever) or she just leaves once you quit the game?



I've had her stay after I saved and quit before. Have you tried calling her with the megaphone?


----------



## Plasticlizards

Seth Lios said:


> I've had her stay after I saved and quit before. Have you tried calling her with the megaphone?



Never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## Chiisanacx

So when I go to my friend's town to ask a villager to move into my town, the option to ask them to move into my town never appears. I've talked to the villager like more than 20 times but the option still never comes up, I have 9 villagers in my town and I've never had Lucky/Rudy before ever and I don't cycle. Could someone please help?


----------



## Ras

Are you sure you didn't pick up a voided villager and their plot is down?  Did you ask someone to move from the campsite and they agreed but haven't moved in yet?  Those are the only things I can think of that prevent someone from agreeing to move in (other than the things you listed).  Also, just to be sure, the last person to move out doesn't still have their house in town, I would assume?


----------



## FireNinja1

Ettienne said:


> Yes, someone can be considering a move while a villager is sick. But you won't hear any moving rumors while said villager is sick. You can either:
> 
> 1) Give them medicine for 3 days straight and try and check each villager for moving pings individually until you can have rumors again.
> 2) Save & quit. TT back any amount of time (I go an hour just because it's easy to do without messing up), save & quit again. Reset to your normal play time. Villager should no longer be sick.



I'll try number two then. Thanks!

Edit: it didn't work...hm...


----------



## Ettienne

FireNinja1 said:


> I'll try number two then. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: it didn't work...hm...



Really it didn't? Weird...I always do that to clear up any sick villagers I have. Did it just this week sometime. D:

Can someone else confirm they've done this so I know I'm not crazy?: TT backwards, then forwards to normal time to eliminate sick villagers. Does it work, or is my game just weird?


----------



## Plasticlizards

Ettienne said:


> Really it didn't? Weird...I always do that to clear up any sick villagers I have. Did it just this week sometime. D:
> 
> Can someone else confirm they've done this so I know I'm not crazy?: TT backwards, then forwards to normal time to eliminate sick villagers. Does it work, or is my game just weird?



It doesn't have to be just backwards, TTing any amount within the same day should end the villager being sick. One time all it took for me was just saving and quitting.


----------



## lazuli

Astro Cake said:


> Do you not get a tan on the international island?



theres no reason as to why you wouldnt............... has to be during the day when the suns out tho + make sure you dont have parasols, hats or eye/facewear on



Ras said:


> When plot resetting, do your answers have any bearing on where the plot may be?  I think they don't and it's a paranoid suspicion, but I worry about whether I encourage Rover to sit down or not, if I use caps in my random name, etc.



no thats ridiculous why would that have to do with anything


----------



## Astro Cake

Is there a guide to town tree stages that isn't based on the amount of leaf bunches it has? It's kinda unhelpful when you're in the dead of winter.


----------



## FireNinja1

Ettienne said:


> Really it didn't? Weird...I always do that to clear up any sick villagers I have. Did it just this week sometime. D:
> 
> Can someone else confirm they've done this so I know I'm not crazy?: TT backwards, then forwards to normal time to eliminate sick villagers. Does it work, or is my game just weird?


Oh, I should mention: It's not the first day.

New plan: Can I just TT 6 days forward to see if I have a mover on the system, start a new file, and then figure out who's moving from there?


----------



## Spooky.

Does it count against perfect town if you leave things like bush starts on the ground? I have tons because I'm collecting them but I don't have room in my pockets anymore. If I dropped them all over the beach would it count against me?


----------



## roseflower

Namstar said:


> Does it count against perfect town if you leave things like bush starts on the ground? I have tons because I'm collecting them but I don't have room in my pockets anymore. If I dropped them all over the beach would it count against me?



Yes it counts against perfect town status


----------



## Spooky.

roseflower said:


> Yes it counts against perfect town status



Aw man. Oh well. I might have to make a third character just to store them then


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I need to move a villager out, and I think I rejected Blaires request to move out one or two days ago. How many days should I tt so another villager can ping to move out? Theres like. 50/50 balance in my town for people I want to keep or move out. I only want them to ping so I can see who to move out. I need to do this to obtain a dream villager.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Hey, so I'm kind of frustrated right now... I have been plot resetting about three times now, and each time the plot keeps on popping up in the same location. It hasn't moved at all... =/... I just want to know, how many times would you need to plot reset so that the plot moves to a different location? This is so frustrating as I don't want the plot to be right in front of my mayor's house >_<...


----------



## Ayaya

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I need to move a villager out, and I think I rejected Blaires request to move out one or two days ago. How many days should I tt so another villager can ping to move out? Theres like. 50/50 balance in my town for people I want to keep or move out. I only want them to ping so I can see who to move out. I need to do this to obtain a dream villager.



Around 1-3 days I think? I just TT day-by-day until a rumor comes up or one of them pings me. The chance is higher if you have a full town. 



xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Hey, so I'm kind of frustrated right now... I have been plot resetting about three times now, and each time the plot keeps on popping up in the same location. It hasn't moved at all... =/... I just want to know, how many times would you need to plot reset so that the plot moves to a different location? This is so frustrating as I don't want the plot to be right in front of my mayor's house >_<...



It depends on your luck. Just keep trying patiently. Hopefully you haven't accidentally started the game with your existing character?


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

No, haven't started up on existing character... the plot finally moved to a more decent location, but now i can't place down my house so i can save the plots spot OTL... everywhere i go, not enough room


----------



## Ayaya

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> No, haven't started up on existing character... the plot finally moved to a more decent location, but now i can't place down my house so i can save the plots spot OTL... everywhere i go, not enough room



Nooo I'm sure there are some spots where you can place your house D: I'm not sure if it's save but, if your last save file is yesterday (before the villager moves in), you can demolish a PWP for a day so you can place the extra's house?


----------



## oreo

I'm so sad. My sister sneaked on to my 3DS and TTed by accident. Beau has left and I was wondering if I can buy him again from a different person in town? D';


----------



## Ayaya

milkbae said:


> I'm so sad. My sister sneaked on to my 3DS and TTed by accident. Beau has left and I was wondering if I can buy him again from a different person in town? D';



You can, but you have to cycle through 16 villagers so he can move back in. Read more about it here http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66933880


----------



## Ras

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I need to move a villager out, and I think I rejected Blaires request to move out one or two days ago. How many days should I tt so another villager can ping to move out? Theres like. 50/50 balance in my town for people I want to keep or move out. I only want them to ping so I can see who to move out. I need to do this to obtain a dream villager.



I TT ahead a year (on the day someone was stopped from moving!) and immediately quit and TT back to the present.  Someone will always be moving, but it will be four days instead of five because of moving back to the present.  I haven't seen any ill effects, but you'll want Beautiful ordinance.


----------



## Astro Cake

Are snowboys less lenient on what they consider perfect compared to the other snowpeople? I've been having trouble with them for the past two weeks.


----------



## oreo

Ayaya said:


> You can, but you have to cycle through 16 villagers so he can move back in. Read more about it here http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66933880



Oh my goodness. 16 villagers? I hate cycling too. ; n ;
Thanks for clearing that up for me though.


----------



## Hypno KK

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I need to move a villager out, and I think I rejected Blaires request to move out one or two days ago. How many days should I tt so another villager can ping to move out? Theres like. 50/50 balance in my town for people I want to keep or move out. I only want them to ping so I can see who to move out. I need to do this to obtain a dream villager.



It depends, two days is usually the minimum. You can try to TT into the future as your mayor (if you've just rejected a request, nobody will move out no matter how far you time travel), save and quit. Then time travel a year ahead as a new character, check if anyone's missing from the map, and quit without saving. Go back to the last date you played as your mayor and the villager who was missing from the map in the future will ping you (if they don't immediately ping you, talk to them like half a dozen times, save, quit, reload, and go talk to them again... keep doing that until they ask you to move). You can keep doing that year by year until the villager you want to get rid of moves out; I can explain the method I use in more detail if you're interested.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

It's that time of month!  My current theme is purpleish blue.  Feel free to give me tips and tell me what you think:

dc: 5300.3390.1320


----------



## Spooky.

If I pop one of the balloon presents and it falls underneath a path, will it show up in my police station eventually or is it gone for good?


----------



## roseflower

Namstar said:


> If I pop one of the balloon presents and it falls underneath a path, will it show up in my police station eventually or is it gone for good?



It?s gone.


----------



## Spooky.

roseflower said:


> It?s gone.



Ughhhhhhh that was the first time I ever got one too. Thanks.


----------



## roseflower

Namstar said:


> Ughhhhhhh that was the first time I ever got one too. Thanks.



At least it counts for the ballon badge


----------



## maarowak

Question about town hall/train station remodeling projects!

If I remodel to one of the fancy remodels, then remodel again back to the default, will I be able to select a new roof colour/will give me a random one or will I be stuck with the original colour? Anyone tested that before?

- - - Post Merge - - -

and







why this bush keeps dying? I have one on the exactly same spot on the other side of Re-Tail, and it grew fine. There's a 1x1 space around it (represented by the hole)


----------



## Spooky.

I'm confused about a move out date. Leonardo pinged me and said he was moving on the 16th. This was as my mayor. He pinged my secondary character later on and said he was moving on the 17th. Which date is it really then?


----------



## Hypno KK

Namstar said:


> I'm confused about a move out date. Leonardo pinged me and said he was moving on the 16th. This was as my mayor. He pinged my secondary character later on and said he was moving on the 17th. Which date is it really then?



I didn't know they could ping multiple characters, my villagers only ever ping the first playable character they see. Did you save after answering as your mayor? The wording of what they say can also make dates seem different, so he could have said he'd be gone on the 17th and moving out on the 16th (which would make sense)... I think the best way to check is to set your 3DS date to each one of those dates and use a new character to check if he'll be gone.


----------



## snapdragon

milkbae said:


> I'm so sad. My sister sneaked on to my 3DS and TTed by accident. Beau has left and I was wondering if I can buy him again from a different person in town? D';



Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that! :c I hope you get him back someday~


----------



## snapdragon

This is probably a silly question, but here goes: I bought a second cartridge of ACNL and I'd like to start a cycling town with it. If I cycle on the second cart will it affect my first cart? As long as I go back to the time I was playing on the first cart, the first cart shouldn't be affected right?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Appreciate any insight c:


----------



## maarowak

snapdragon said:


> This is probably a silly question, but here goes: I bought a second cartridge of ACNL and I'd like to start a cycling town with it. If I cycle on the second cart will it affect my first cart? As long as I go back to the time I was playing on the first cart, the first cart shouldn't be affected right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Appreciate any insight c:



just change the time in-game? i never understood why people would change their 3ds time, i never saw any advantage on that


----------



## snapdragon

maarowak said:


> just change the time in-game? i never understood why people would change their 3ds time, i never saw any advantage on that



OH OMG YOU ARE SO RIGHT...WOW I feel dumb ;w; THANK YOU~~~


----------



## maarowak

snapdragon said:


> OH OMG YOU ARE SO RIGHT...WOW I feel dumb ;w; THANK YOU~~~




nooo don't feel dumb!!!! i never really could understand, some people would even say it was better to use the 3ds time but... i never could really see any advantages haha


----------



## Spooky.

Hypno KK said:


> I didn't know they could ping multiple characters, my villagers only ever ping the first playable character they see. Did you save after answering as your mayor? The wording of what they say can also make dates seem different, so he could have said he'd be gone on the 17th and moving out on the 16th (which would make sense)... I think the best way to check is to set your 3DS date to each one of those dates and use a new character to check if he'll be gone.



Yep, I always save after playing as my mayor. He did ask both my mayor and secondary character about moving though (and I said yes on both cause I want him out) but said different dates. I don't TT in my game so I suppose I'll just wait and see which date he's in boxes.


----------



## Ras

maarowak said:


> just change the time in-game? i never understood why people would change their 3ds time, i never saw any advantage on that



Depends on what you want to do.  If I want to jump ahead a few weeks just to make sure nobody is thinking of moving, I have to use the 3DS time.  If I were to use Isabelle, setting the time would load up my village and the mover would be gone.


----------



## maarowak

Ras said:


> Depends on what you want to do.  If I want to jump ahead a few weeks just to make sure nobody is thinking of moving, I have to use the 3DS time.  If I were to use Isabelle, setting the time would load up my village and the mover would be gone.



ooh, I see, so when you need to change the time and create a new save at the same time

thank you for the info! (-:

also reposting because no one answered them:



maarowak said:


> Question about town hall/train station remodeling projects!
> 
> If I remodel to one of the fancy remodels, then remodel again back to the default, will I be able to select a new roof colour/will give me a random one or will I be stuck with the original colour? Anyone tested that before?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why this bush keeps dying? I have one on the exactly same spot on the other side of Re-Tail, and it grew fine. There's a 1x1 space around it (represented by the hole)


----------



## snapdragon

maarowak said:


> nooo don't feel dumb!!!! i never really could understand, some people would even say it was better to use the 3ds time but... i never could really see any advantages haha



Haha I don't think there are any xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know if my Mayor needs to be out of a tent and have a development permit before villagers will start to move out? I'm trying to get a villager into boxes in my cycling town and no one wants to move!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Never mind! Knox just requested to leave c:


----------



## Hypno KK

snapdragon said:


> This is probably a silly question, but here goes: I bought a second cartridge of ACNL and I'd like to start a cycling town with it. If I cycle on the second cart will it affect my first cart? As long as I go back to the time I was playing on the first cart, the first cart shouldn't be affected right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Appreciate any insight c:



It should be fine as long as you remember to change the time, yes (as far as the advantages go, I tend to use the time on my 3DS because it's easier to keep track that way, especially when you're doing something that requires starting up as a new character). When I'm playing other games at the same time as time travelling on ACNL, I change the date back to the present and change it back to what it was in ACNL before playing it and I've never had a problem with that.


----------



## Astro Cake

I went down into the Reset Center thinking it was time for Resetti himself to give me his picture instead of Don, but it's Don again saying the same kind of dialog he gave me after he gave me his pic. What's the deal?


----------



## Ras

maarowak said:


> Question about town hall/train station remodeling projects!
> 
> If I remodel to one of the fancy remodels, then remodel again back to the default, will I be able to select a new roof colour/will give me a random one or will I be stuck with the original colour? Anyone tested that before?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why this bush keeps dying? I have one on the exactly same spot on the other side of Re-Tail, and it grew fine. There's a 1x1 space around it (represented by the hole)



You can just switch back to the original station design.  You don't get to choose the roof.

I have a bush in that exact spot so it should be possible.  Ettienne is our resident bush expert.  Maybe she can offer an explanation.


----------



## maarowak

Ras said:


> You can just switch back to the original station design.  You don't get to choose the roof.
> 
> I have a bush in that exact spot so it should be possible.  Ettienne is our resident bush expert.  Maybe she can offer an explanation.



I know you can change back, but my question really was if the colour will be the same as the one you started with. I have the red one right now, and really want the green one. Sorry, my wording is sometimes weird, english isn't my first language haha

That bush hates me ): I couldn't come up with any explanation of why it was dying sigh


----------



## crossinganimal

Are all DLCs reordable? I want to have some but don't know if I can just catalog them from another person or have to get them otherwise...

- - - Post Merge - - -



maarowak said:


> I know you can change back, but my question really was if the colour will be the same as the one you started with.



Yep, you get the red one but no other color to choose. Like the townhall renovation too.... But hey, I want a blue one but have a green one. Nothing's perfect


----------



## FireNinja1

crossinganimal said:


> Are all DLCs reordable? I want to have some but don't know if I can just catalog them from another person or have to get them otherwise...



Not all of them. Some of them are. I'd like to point out MoriDB, you can see what's catalog orderable and what's not. Look for the book sign.


----------



## Ettienne

Ras said:


> You can just switch back to the original station design.  You don't get to choose the roof.
> 
> I have a bush in that exact spot so it should be possible.  Ettienne is our resident bush expert.  Maybe she can offer an explanation.



I wouldn't say that. BUT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



maarowak said:


> Question about town hall/train station remodeling projects!
> 
> If I remodel to one of the fancy remodels, then remodel again back to the default, will I be able to select a new roof colour/will give me a random one or will I be stuck with the original colour? Anyone tested that before?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why this bush keeps dying? I have one on the exactly same spot on the other side of Re-Tail, and it grew fine. There's a 1x1 space around it (represented by the hole)



There's nothing in my list of bush theories and rules to explain this, other than my own theory: It's Re-Tail, not your bush. Did you know there are 3 different varieties of the area surrounding the building? Each comes with a different amount and shape of cobblestone, as well as ponds and rocks. (Mine has a small round pond to the bottom left with a rock to the right of the pond.) You have a rock behind your pond, and the pond is L-shaped, yes? I'm wondering what type Ras has to compare.

Unless you have:
1) 15+ plants in a 7x7 space (which from your picture is impossible)
2) 12+ plants in a row (see above note)

I can't see any other reason, and refuse to believe it's a dead spot. I honestly believe it's something to do with Re-Tail and its awkward shape, but after much searching, I haven't been able to find any evidence to support this. We'd need someone with the same Re-Tail variety as yours to test it.


----------



## Ras

Well, I was wrong.  It looked like my bush was in that spot, but it is one spot lower.  I think now that I tried to plant a bush there and couldn't.  I have the exact same cobblestone pattern, and my bush is next to that small cobblestone and not the dirt patch.

My pond looks to be in the same spot and it's more kind of I-shaped.  It's north-to-south with a bigger pool at the top connected to a smaller pool at the bottom.  My train tracks are a space behind Re-Tail, and the associated rock is six steps below the cobblestones on the far left.  I'd post a picture instead of describing, but my Miiverse account is linked to my other 3DS and I don't want to take out the SD card right now.


----------



## Reese

maarowak said:


> why this bush keeps dying? I have one on the exactly same spot on the other side of Re-Tail, and it grew fine. There's a 1x1 space around it (represented by the hole)


Bushes need to be at least two spaces away from the front of a building, and that spot is only one space away, since Re-Tail extends one space further to the right than the cobblestone does. (At least, that's the explanation I came up with when I tried and failed to plant a bush there a while ago, and my cobblestone is the same shape as yours)


----------



## maarowak

Whoa, thank you everyone! I didn't know about the different shapes, so that might be it. My pond looks like a kidney/peanut haha I think it's the same as Ras, the bottom part is smaller too!

What bothered me was the fact that I could plant a bush on the same spot on the other side, but the cobblestone area might explain that. I also don't believe in dead spots so...

Well, I'll landscape differently, no worries, thank you all for the answers, y'all so smart ;_;

And I think I'll just use the Zen remodels. Not what I wanted but... they kindaaaaa fit the theme of a forest? Very mononoke hime inspired but whatever, I'll work with it haha


----------



## Ettienne

I'm glad we got the problem sorted out! Sometimes it just takes a few people to get it right. Yay, TBT peeps!


----------



## Cute

hopefully this is the right place to ask, but for anyone that uses tumblr to post image screenshots- does anyone know why nintendo disabled the ability to log into tumblr from your 3ds? 

you can only post to twitter and facebook now, and i'm really bummed! i can't figure out how to upload screenshots from my 3ds on to my tumblr, besides just taking out the SD card and putting it in my computer which is a pain in the butt. are they going to bring that feature back, i wonder? for those of you that use tumblr, how are you posting images?


----------



## P.K.

Cute said:


> hopefully this is the right place to ask, but for anyone that uses tumblr to post image screenshots- does anyone know why nintendo disabled the ability to log into tumblr from your 3ds?
> 
> you can only post to twitter and facebook now, and i'm really bummed! i can't figure out how to upload screenshots from my 3ds on to my tumblr, besides just taking out the SD card and putting it in my computer which is a pain in the butt. are they going to bring that feature back, i wonder? for those of you that use tumblr, how are you posting images?



Most people use Miiverse to post screenshots and according to others, they're more hd than using the L+R method.
Here's a guide.


----------



## rosabelle

Cute said:


> hopefully this is the right place to ask, but for anyone that uses tumblr to post image screenshots- does anyone know why nintendo disabled the ability to log into tumblr from your 3ds?
> 
> you can only post to twitter and facebook now, and i'm really bummed! i can't figure out how to upload screenshots from my 3ds on to my tumblr, besides just taking out the SD card and putting it in my computer which is a pain in the butt. are they going to bring that feature back, i wonder? for those of you that use tumblr, how are you posting images?



I used to use the L+R buttons but switched to miiverse for better quality.  I find it easier than taking out the SD card and transferring on the computer. Miiverse takes a while to load though but yea


----------



## pocky

Will my turnips rot if I visit a time traveler's town? I TT on one town, but not on the other. Wanted to visit my main's Shampoodle as I haven't unlocked it on my side town, but I'm afraid of having my turnips rot.


----------



## rosabelle

pocky said:


> Will my turnips rot if I visit a time traveler's town? I TT on one town, but not on the other. Wanted to visit my main's Shampoodle as I haven't unlocked it on my side town, but I'm afraid of having my turnips rot.


No they wont. As long as you dont tt with the town where you bought turnips with its fine. I've traded with people in diff times from mine and my turnips were okay When I got back to my town.


----------



## pocky

rosabelle said:


> No they wont. As long as you dont tt with the town where you bought turnips with its fine. I've traded with people in diff times from mine and my turnips were okay When I got back to my town.



Thank you!


----------



## Spooky.

I need some help identifying some items. Specifically, the laptop (that looks like an old imac) and the bookshelf next to it:




Thanks!


----------



## P.K.

Namstar said:


> I need some help identifying some items. Specifically, the laptop (that looks like an old imac) and the bookshelf next to it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Home computer rack and kiddie bookshelf customized to pastel.


----------



## Spooky.

P.K. said:


> Home computer rack and kiddie bookshelf customized to pastel.



Is the home computer rack part of a series or is it just an on-it's-own type item?


----------



## P.K.

Namstar said:


> Is the home computer rack part of a series or is it just an on-it's-own type item?



It's an on-it's-own item


----------



## Spooky.

P.K. said:


> It's an on-it's-own item



Okay, thanks for your help!


----------



## libby2999

Plot resetting question: 

So I got fang from another player and this morning he is trying to set his house up. I've been plot resetting for awhile then went skiing. He is not putting his house were I want him to put it and the day is almost up. Can I plot reset the second day or no?


----------



## P.K.

libby2999 said:


> Plot resetting question:
> 
> So I got fang from another player and this morning he is trying to set his house up. I've been plot resetting for awhile then went skiing. He is not putting his house were I want him to put it and the day is almost up. Can I plot reset the second day or no?



Yes you can. You can plot reset for weeks (hopefully you don't) so long as you do not load any pre-existing character.


----------



## Astro Cake

How close can a villager plot to the town plaza?


----------



## Spooky.

If I want to change my paths on the ground without re-doing them all, do I just save a new QR over the one I'm currently using, or will that just change all my paths to white?


----------



## effluo

Namstar said:


> If I want to change my paths on the ground without re-doing them all, do I just save a new QR over the one I'm currently using, or will that just change all my paths to white?



They will only be white if you erased the qr code or made the one you are using for a path intentionally white.
So yes, if you scan a new qr code over the current path tile/tiles it will change it wherever it is displayed.


----------



## Spooky.

effluo said:


> They will only be white if you erased the qr code or made the one you are using for a path intentionally white.
> So yes, if you scan a new qr code over the current path tile/tiles it will change it wherever it is displayed.



Okay great, thank you!


----------



## snapdragon

P.K. said:


> Yes you can. You can plot reset for weeks (hopefully you don't) so long as you do not load any pre-existing character.



This is good to know! I thought I had to stay on the same day to plot-reset them. Thanks P.K.!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Random question: does anyone know what Zucker's original shirt is? o:


----------



## Punchyleaf

snapdragon said:


> This is good to know! I thought I had to stay on the same day to plot-reset them. Thanks P.K.!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Random question: does anyone know what Zucker's original shirt is? o:



He wears the Flan Shirt from gracie grace ^^


----------



## snapdragon

Loviechu said:


> He wears the Flan Shirt from gracie grace ^^



Perfect! Thank you! c:


----------



## Ras

Is there any rhyme or reason to furniture they won't sell you from their homes?  I get it if it's something unique like a kitchen island or an unorderable, but Lolly has a fan palm in the place of her original planter, so when she asked for furniture, I decided to try to get the planter back.  After a lot of resetting, she would never replace the fan palm.  Today, she invited me to her house, so I asked for the fan palm.  She said, "Sorry, but I'm just not ready to give that up."  Why?  It's a fan palm.  1,300 from the catalog.  It's not a huge deal.  It looks fine and isn't a bug or a fish.  But, I just don't get what makes a common item impossible to remove.

"She just likes it!"  <== the our world answer, but there has to be something in-game that determines when an item of furniture is locked down.


----------



## Astro Cake

Astro Cake said:


> How close can a villager plot to the town plaza?



Still wondering about this.

Also, I think I might be sending my 3DS in for repairs and I'm wondering if someone will move out when I'm unable to play. I think the last day that I played I rejected a move out ping or it might've been a day before. I also have someone moving in, I've been plot resetting in the past two days.


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro Cake said:


> Still wondering about this.
> 
> Also, I think I might be sending my 3DS in for repairs and I'm wondering if someone will move out when I'm unable to play. I think the last day that I played I rejected a move out ping or it might've been a day before. I also have someone moving in, I've been plot resetting in the past two days.


You're safe with moveouts. You have a new villager moving in (I think, if I read everything correctly).


----------



## Snowfell

How close to the cafe can I build another project? I'd like to put a fountain in front of my cafe but I'm not sure if there's enough space.


----------



## Ettienne

Snowfell said:


> How close to the cafe can I build another project? I'd like to put a fountain in front of my cafe but I'm not sure if there's enough space.



This post has the sizes of buildings and PWPs, including the space needed around each: http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/91178481792/i-still-see-people-complaining-about-how-isabelle

You'll need at least two spaces in front of the cafe and one around the fountain. Also keep in mind that you don't want it to be difficult to walk through the area when spacing items.


----------



## Spooky.

If my mayor passes a Gracie fashion check, can I have a second character do the fashion check too? Will it count and help the emporium open faster or does only the mayor count?


Edit: Nevermind, only the mayor works. I went on my second character and Gracie was gone.


----------



## Flykk

If I time travel a huge amount of time (I wanted to go mushroom hunting  ) with the beautiful ordinance in place, are the only side effects bed head and a chance of villagers leaving? If I wanted to avoid villagers leaving, at what point of the moving cycle (like someone's said they're moving out, or someone's about to move in) would be best to time travel? Or doesn't it make a difference?


----------



## (ciel)

Flykk said:


> If I time travel a huge amount of time (I wanted to go mushroom hunting  ) with the beautiful ordinance in place, are the only side effects bed head and a chance of villagers leaving? If I wanted to avoid villagers leaving, at what point of the moving cycle (like someone's said they're moving out, or someone's about to move in) would be best to time travel? Or doesn't it make a difference?



Those should be the only side effects.
If a villager asks you to move out and you say no, you can move forward as much as you want. The only thing is, if you skip a large amount of time, you have to talk to them past the "wow it's been a long time" before one will ping you again to move (and one WILL ping you again)


----------



## JellyBeans

If you're in someone else's town and at the Island, do the things you put in the basket go to your town? Probably a stupid question but oh well.


----------



## Punchyleaf

JellyBeans said:


> If you're in someone else's town and at the Island, do the things you put in the basket go to your town? Probably a stupid question but oh well.



They should, since its attached to your basket, kind of how storage lockers go to your town regardless of where you are :3


----------



## Amalthea

If no one is in boxes today, and tomorrow I load up a new character and find someone in boxes, can I set my 3DS clock back one day to reverse it?


----------



## roseflower

Faery said:


> If no one is in boxes today, and tomorrow I load up a new character and find someone in boxes, can I set my 3DS clock back one day to reverse it?



Yes you can Just don`t load an existing character.


----------



## bunnygirl

What does it mean when a villager asks me to come over at a certain time, and I show up and he's not home? I found him wandering around nearby and he said he had something else really important to do.


----------



## Piyo

bunnygirl said:


> What does it mean when a villager asks me to come over at a certain time, and I show up and he's not home? I found him wandering around nearby and he said he had something else really important to do.



Could be that they forgot about the meeting or cancelled it (my lazy villagers do it all the time).

If you talk with them and don't see an option for the reminder -- something like "Can you repeat that again?" -- then you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Spooky.

If I put a qr pattern on furniture and delete the qr, will it still show on the furniture or will it turn white?


----------



## P.K.

Namstar said:


> If I put a qr pattern on furniture and delete the qr, will it still show on the furniture or will it turn white?



It will turn white. Cyrus states that when you replace the QR pattern, the new pattern will take it's place on the furniture. Same thing can be applied when deleting the pattern.


----------



## Spooky.

P.K. said:


> It will turn white. Cyrus states that when you replace the QR pattern, the new pattern will take it's place on the furniture. Same thing can be applied when deleting the pattern.



Aw, okay. So many QRs and not enough slots


----------



## bunnygirl

Piyo said:


> Could be that they forgot about the meeting or cancelled it (my lazy villagers do it all the time).
> 
> If you talk with them and don't see an option for the reminder -- something like "Can you repeat that again?" -- then you don't have to worry about it.



I guess he cancelled it, because there were only 2 options. I had never had any villager do that before, so I was surprised. Thanks!


----------



## CovisGod

Question, when your upgrading your shops and have to "spend x amount in said shop" and wait x amount of days to upgrade, is it just the money spent on your own shops that counts or does the money spent in other peoples towns count towards it aswell ?

Thankyou


----------



## lazuli

why do we call towns 'towns' and villagers 'villagers' i mean why not town and townies or village and villagers


----------



## olivetree123

"bad" public works don't necessarily make it impossible for a perfect town, right? just that you need to add more in some other way to compensate for it.

i.e illuminated items are bad for the nature aspect, trash can reduces it overall, etc


----------



## Vizionari

olivetree123 said:


> "bad" public works don't necessarily make it impossible for a perfect town, right? just that you need to add more in some other way to compensate for it.



Nope. I have illuminated projects in my town and I still have a perfect town.


----------



## abby534534

How does one get the Emporium? I know it has something to do with passing Gracie's fashion tests, but I have never seen her in my town and I've been playing since Halloween.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Another time traveling question yaaaaaaaaaay /end sarcasm 

My question is this;
I haven't played my main town in what I've calculated to be 69 days. In my game I wrote that it was March 21st. 69 days ago it was Nov. 19th 2014 in actual time. Now, seeing as I have seemed to have street passed a few people while working (I take it was customers who SP'ed me) I was wondering if I use my brother's 3DS to get back to the right date so it was March 21st 2014, will I lose those streetpasses? When loading up the game Isabelle told me the HHA Showcase wasn't available due to my brother's 3DS not having previously set up streetpass for ACNL.

I've avoided using my 3DS to time travel because I also play pokemon XY and AlphaSapphire and time traveling has adverse affects I'm not wanting to deal with like not having access to secret base features and mirage spots for days on end.


----------



## 727

when i started my game pete said i had a letter from nintendo saying starting februaury 1st they'll be releasing a item every two weeks from the japenese version check the nintendo zone,so my question is what does that mean?


----------



## CovisGod

You know when you water flowers and they sparkle ? If you have the Beautiful town ordinance on do they not sparkle unless you water them ? I've changed my ordinance to Beautiful Town incase I miss any of my Hybrids but I'm still watering them every day as im terrified that if I stop they'll disappear lol


----------



## roseflower

CovisGod said:


> You know when you water flowers and they sparkle ? If you have the Beautiful town ordinance on do they not sparkle unless you water them ? I've changed my ordinance to Beautiful Town incase I miss any of my Hybrids but I'm still watering them every day as im terrified that if I stop they'll disappear lol



No you don?t need to water them They only sparkle when you water them though.


----------



## Spooky.

I was thinking of doing rows of bushes, and I know you can't do 12 bushes in a row or something like that, but I was wondering about 2 rows of 10, with about two squares in between each row. Like this:
x__x
x__x
x__x
x__x
x__x
x__x
x__x
x__x
x__x
x__x

(the x being the bushes)

Would this work, or would the bushes wilt and die that way, or would it even let me?


----------



## ellienoise

Namstar said:


> I was thinking of doing rows of bushes, and I know you can't do 12 bushes in a row or something like that, but I was wondering about 2 rows of 10, with about two squares in between each row. Like this:
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> 
> (the x being the bushes)
> 
> Would this work, or would the bushes wilt and die that way, or would it even let me?


You should be fine, as long as you don't have more than 11 things touching (including bushes, trees, stumps, etc)

- - - Post Merge - - -



727 said:


> when i started my game pete said i had a letter from nintendo saying starting februaury 1st they'll be releasing a item every two weeks from the japenese version check the nintendo zone,so my question is what does that mean?


If you visit a nintendo zone like best buy. or mcdonalds and load acnl, you can go to the post office and ask pelly or phillys for a present, they will give you a special item

- - - Post Merge - - -



abby534534 said:


> How does one get the Emporium? I know it has something to do with passing Gracie's fashion tests, but I have never seen her in my town and I've been playing since Halloween.  What am I doing wrong?



To upgrade to T&T Emporium, the player must spend at least 100,000 Bells at T.I.Y., complete four Gracie Fashion Checks and have had the store open for at least 30 days. Gracie doesn't appear at your town Plaza until you have spent 70,000 bells at T.I.Y.


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Namstar said:


> I was thinking of doing rows of bushes, and I know you can't do 12 bushes in a row or something like that, but I was wondering about 2 rows of 10, with about two squares in between each row. Like this:
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> x__x
> 
> (the x being the bushes)
> 
> Would this work, or would the bushes wilt and die that way, or would it even let me?



This is a wonderful post about bushes if you're interested


----------



## CovisGod

Hey folks,

You know when your upgrading to T&T Emporium you need to spend 100k in Nooks and Gracie doesn't turn up until after you've spent 70k ? Well can you just order a Royal Crown or something from your catalogue and do it all in one go or doesn't it work like that ?


----------



## Spooky.

CovisGod said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> You know when your upgrading to T&T Emporium you need to spend 100k in Nooks and Gracie doesn't turn up until after you've spent 70k ? Well can you just order a Royal Crown or something from your catalogue and do it all in one go or doesn't it work like that ?



The crown isn't an item from the nooklings stores though. I also don't think ordering catalog items counts.


----------



## CovisGod

What about items from other people's Nooks ? I can't see how I could possibly spend 100k in there unless I bought everything, every day for months !


----------



## Candy_Rose

My mom buys lots of things from the Nooklings' and she's got Gracie in her town twice within a month.  She doesn't always buy everything in the store.

I still have yet to have Gracie visit

My guess is that you should just keep buying out the Nookling's store and you should have Gracie visit soon enough.  Also make sure you obtain Katrina's shop in main street, that way it's one less person visiting the plaza.

About other people's nooks idk if it counts towards your own or not.  Sorry I'm not much help in that department.


----------



## (ciel)

CovisGod said:


> What about items from other people's Nooks ? I can't see how I could possibly spend 100k in there unless I bought everything, every day for months !



I don't know about other people's towns (If I'm remembering correctly, it may count towards their stores instead?? I might be wrong) But spending 100,000 definitely won't take as long as you think if you buy everything, or even if you don't. All of the furniture and wall/flooring at least adds up to almost 10k a day, if not more.


----------



## Ettienne

CovisGod said:


> What about items from other people's Nooks ? I can't see how I could possibly spend 100k in there unless I bought everything, every day for months !



Your store only, and ordering from the catalog doesn't count.


----------



## Spooky.

CovisGod said:


> What about items from other people's Nooks ? I can't see how I could possibly spend 100k in there unless I bought everything, every day for months !



If you ever get a throne in there you'd well surpass 100k in a single day (they cost like 800k haha). I wouldn't fret too much about spending 100k there, you'll get it eventually. I tend to buy every KK album every day and they're 3.2k each and that adds up. Plus you still have to wait something like 30 days and pass all 4 gracie checks so I wouldn't worry about spending 100k because you have plenty of time.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm wondering, what's the chance of a villager getting sick with a cold? None of my villagers have ever gotten sick so far.


----------



## roseflower

PlasmaPower said:


> I'm wondering, what's the chance of a villager getting sick with a cold? None of my villagers have ever gotten sick so far.



It is quite rare for me, maybe every two months. In Wild World it was like every one or two weeks.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Why does luck affect whenever you trip or not? It's like one day you're running fine, and then the next, your tripping on every step you take; Then the next day, you no longer do that.


----------



## FireNinja1

PlasmaPower said:


> Why does luck affect whenever you trip or not? It's like one day you're running fine, and then the next, your tripping on every step you take; Then the next day, you no longer do that.



Why? It's because one of the possible bad luck outcomes is tripping. I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Burumun

I heard that if you travel back the the day you invited a villager into your town, even after you've started resetting you can build a PWP to stop them from moving into a certain place. Can anyone confirm this is safe? It took me a week to get Tex, and I'm scared I'll lose him if I do this.


----------



## P.K.

Burumun said:


> I heard that if you travel back the the day you invited a villager into your town, even after you've started resetting you can build a PWP to stop them from moving into a certain place. Can anyone confirm this is safe? It took me a week to get Tex, and I'm scared I'll lose him if I do this.



Yes it is safe as I've done it myself with multiple villagers.


----------



## Burumun

P.K. said:


> Yes it is safe as I've done it myself with multiple villagers.



Thank you! ^^


----------



## Spooky.

If I fail one gracie fashion check, do I need to start all over at the first one? I just passed my third so I'm sweating about next week's check in case I have to start all over.


----------



## P.K.

Namstar said:


> If I fail one gracie fashion check, do I need to start all over at the first one? I just passed my third so I'm sweating about next week's check in case I have to start all over.



No you don't. When you fail a fashion check, you just need to wait until Gracie comes by again and it won't restart your count. I just suggest stocking up on 3-4 pieces of clothing of every theme.


----------



## Spooky.

P.K. said:


> No you don't. When you fail a fashion check, you just need to wait until Gracie comes by again and it won't restart your count. I just suggest stocking up on 3-4 pieces of clothing of every theme.



Oh good, that's a relief. So far I've been lucky and happened to have several items in the categories she gave me. I was just worried if I happened to fail the fourth that I'd have to start over.


----------



## Burumun

Another quick question - can voided villagers move into your town if you invite someone over to adopt a villager?
If so, could I have them come to clear their void while the villager isn't moving out and then TT to the move date, or is there a chance a voided villager will move in after my villager moves out?


----------



## roseflower

Burumun said:


> Another quick question - can voided villagers move into your town if you invite someone over to adopt a villager?
> If so, could I have them come to clear their void while the villager isn't moving out and then TT to the move date, or is there a chance a voided villager will move in after my villager moves out?



No, they can`t move in, only the villager you invited.


----------



## lunathenia

roseflower said:


> No, they can`t move in, only the villager you invited.



I had a voided villager move back in but she left again in a few weeks

- - - Post Merge - - -



CovisGod said:


> You know when you water flowers and they sparkle ? If you have the Beautiful town ordinance on do they not sparkle unless you water them ? I've changed my ordinance to Beautiful Town incase I miss any of my Hybrids but I'm still watering them every day as im terrified that if I stop they'll disappear lol



They won't disappear unless you run them over. Some flowers will sparkle if your villager waters them and can get hybrids this way... rarely happens though lol.


----------



## daniduckyface

Burumun said:


> Another quick question - can voided villagers move into your town if you invite someone over to adopt a villager?
> If so, could I have them come to clear their void while the villager isn't moving out and then TT to the move date, or is there a chance a voided villager will move in after my villager moves out?



If they have a villager moving out and you recently streetpassed with them then there is a chance they will come over into your town if you have space after they are in boxes if no one comes to adopt them


----------



## Palmerck

Campsite question-  I had 1 camper (Rolf) when I first built it, then 1 a couple days later. Since then I've had 2 villagers leave but no campers have come in 3+ weeks so I can't ask any new villagers to move in, leaving me with just 8.  I don't time travel, but I Usually log on before work - around 6:30am.  I usually go on for a bit after work, but like to find all my fossils and water my flowers before my villagers are around to bother me.  Would the time of my first daily log on be too early to trigger a camper?


----------



## P.K.

Palmerck said:


> Campsite question-  I had 1 camper (Rolf) when I first built it, then 1 a couple days later. Since then I've had 2 villagers leave but no campers have come in 3+ weeks so I can't ask any new villagers to move in, leaving me with just 8.  I don't time travel, but I Usually log on before work - around 6:30am.  I usually go on for a bit after work, but like to find all my fossils and water my flowers before my villagers are around to bother me.  Would the time of my first daily log on be too early to trigger a camper?



The time you log in doesn't determine if you get a camper or not. But if you play before 6am and the game loads, you (might) find a tent in the campsite as the new day starts at 6am. So if you basically start load your town after, everything for the day is set in stone. Campers visiting your town is completely random. You can go weeks without a camper or vice versa. It's really a matter of luck and patience. But if you really want a camper, I suggest the campsite reset trick.


----------



## roseflower

I think I have misunderstood Burumun`s question, I`m very sorry!


----------



## Bulbadragon

I invited Goldie to move in yesterday from a cycling town. I started with a new character this morning to plot reset but I didn't find a plot. Same with when I started with my mayor. Is she going to show up tomorrow?


----------



## FireNinja1

Bulbadragon said:


> I invited Goldie to move in yesterday from a cycling town. I started with a new character this morning to plot reset but I didn't find a plot. Same with when I started with my mayor. Is she going to show up tomorrow?



More likely than not, yes.


----------



## krookodilehunter

Are trees able to grow in a checkerboard pattern? Like if I planted a tree where each pattern is in my screenshot here, would they be able to grow?


----------



## Seth Lios

krookodilehunter said:


> Are trees able to grow in a checkerboard pattern? Like if I planted a tree where each pattern is in my screenshot here, would they be able to grow?


Not like that, since trees can't grow next to each other at all (even diagonally).


----------



## Raven28

krookodilehunter said:


> Are trees able to grow in a checkerboard pattern? Like if I planted a tree where each pattern is in my screenshot here, would they be able to grow?



No, there has to be a space between one tree and another. You're good vertically ans horizontally, but diagonally I don't think those trees can grow because there is no space between the two trees.


----------



## krookodilehunter

Raven28 said:


> No, there has to be a space between one tree and another. You're good vertically ans horizontally, but diagonally I don't think those trees can grow because there is no space between the two trees.





Seth Lios said:


> Not like that, since trees can't grow next to each other at all (even diagonally).



Ah okay, I see it now. Thank you both!


----------



## Lou

Hello 
I have a question regarding PWP suggestions!

Today I found out there was a limit for building PWP (when I sat on the mayors chairs, only renovations were available and I flipped out :U)
I am still missing my final two PWP (instrument Shelter and Outdoor Chair), will I still get PWP suggestions even though I am at my limit? (or do I need to demolish one) 

thank you !


----------



## J.T.

Got a question about moving. Suppose I brought a villager in from another person's town, and later decided I don't want them anymore. When can I move that villager out? I understand that villagers who've just moved in from the campsite (and probably 9th villagers as well) can't move out until one other villager has moved in, but does that apply to villagers invited from other people's towns? Or are there different rules?

I ask because I remember hearing somewhere that you need two other villagers to have moved out before invited villagers will.

EDIT: Maybe it'll be a bit clearer if I explain it this way. I invited Simon into my town from another person's town. Since then, one other villager has moved in. I have decided I want to get Simon out so I can get a dreamie in his place. However, despite lots of cycling, he's not moving. Am I just unlucky, or do I need to move someone else out and bring in another villager before Simon is able to move out?


----------



## snapdragon

Bulbadragon said:


> I invited Goldie to move in yesterday from a cycling town. I started with a new character this morning to plot reset but I didn't find a plot. Same with when I started with my mayor. Is she going to show up tomorrow?



If the person did not TT them out then they would have moved out today and will likely appear in your town tomorrow


----------



## 727

can anyone answer this question so i just turned on my game and there's this blue dot flashing on the game icon what does that mean?


----------



## Seth Lios

727 said:


> can anyone answer this question so i just turned on my game and there's this blue dot flashing on the game icon what does that mean?



From what I've seen, it usually means there's a new letter available from Nintendo. When you start up your game, you should get a letter from Pete, assuming you have room for it. I'm not sure what happens if your mail inventory if full at the time.


----------



## Ras

roseflower said:


> I think I have misunderstood Burumun`s question, I`m very sorry!



You were just trying to help.  Don't even worry about it!



Lou said:


> Hello
> I have a question regarding PWP suggestions!
> 
> Today I found out there was a limit for building PWP (when I sat on the mayors chairs, only renovations were available and I flipped out :U)
> I am still missing my final two PWP (instrument Shelter and Outdoor Chair), will I still get PWP suggestions even though I am at my limit? (or do I need to demolish one)
> 
> thank you !



You'll have to demolish one.


----------



## P.K.

J.T. said:


> Got a question about moving. Suppose I brought a villager in from another person's town, and later decided I don't want them anymore. When can I move that villager out? I understand that villagers who've just moved in from the campsite (and probably 9th villagers as well) can't move out until one other villager has moved in, but does that apply to villagers invited from other people's towns? Or are there different rules?
> 
> I ask because I remember hearing somewhere that you need two other villagers to have moved out before invited villagers will.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe it'll be a bit clearer if I explain it this way. I invited Simon into my town from another person's town. Since then, one other villager has moved in. I have decided I want to get Simon out so I can get a dreamie in his place. However, despite lots of cycling, he's not moving. Am I just unlucky, or do I need to move someone else out and bring in another villager before Simon is able to move out?



You're just unlucky. Villager move outs are random and a player would always encounter that one villager who doesn't want to leave. Just be patient. But I suppose moving out other villagers would help nudge Simon out too.


----------



## 727

thank you Seth Lios yeah it was from Nintendo something about the red ogre mask from a nintendo zone.


----------



## Stalfos

How long does it take before cycled villagers start to camp in your town again?
I've cycled through alot of villagers and haven't seen a single one camping and I've been resetting for campers ALOT! Is it even possible for them to camp again?


----------



## roseflower

Stalfos said:


> How long does it take before cycled villagers start to camp in your town again?
> I've cycled through alot of villagers and haven't seen a single one camping and I've been resetting for campers ALOT! Is it even possible for them to camp again?



Yes it is possible, but there are just so many villagers!


----------



## PlasmaPower

Why do villagers cut the sleeves off of anything that isn't a tank top?


----------



## xTurnip

PlasmaPower said:


> Why do villagers cut the sleeves off of anything that isn't a tank top?



They wanna be Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## roseflower

PlasmaPower said:


> Why do villagers cut the sleeves off of anything that isn't a tank top?



Animals don`t need sleeves


----------



## 727

why does snowtyke keep giving me the  snowman matryoshka? i mean i got 4 what gives.


----------



## Seth Lios

727 said:


> why does snowtyke keep giving me the  snowman matryoshka? i mean i got 4 what gives.



His gift depends on how many of the other snowpeople are well-balanced. I'd recommend taking a look at this guide. To make an unbalanced snowperson, try making the head larger than the base (or in the Snowman's case, make the head as small as possible). Keep in mind that an unbalanced snowperson will not give you any rewards.


----------



## roseflower

How many weeds do we have to pull to get the silver and the gold badge? (I have bronze at the moment.)


----------



## Seth Lios

roseflower said:


> How many weeds do we have to pull to get the silver and the gold badge? (I have bronze at the moment.)



It's 2,000 weeds for the silver badge and 5,000 weeds for the gold badge.


----------



## roseflower

Seth Lios said:


> It's 2,000 weeds for the silver badge and 5,000 weeds for the gold badge.



Thank you! Wow so many weeds, I don`t think gold is possible


----------



## Qazplmer

Just as a noobish question, how many towns/game carts can you have on 1 3DS? Is it unlimited with the amount of game carts or no?

I have a feeling that it's unlimited, but I just want to make sure.


----------



## Seth Lios

I'm pretty sure you can use multiple cartridges of ACNL with a single 3DS, so there shouldn't be a limit aside from how many cartridges you have.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Why do elephants have their mouths on only one side of their face?

Also, elephants are underrated.


----------



## roseflower

PlasmaPower said:


> Why do elephants have their mouths on only one side of their face?
> 
> Also, elephants are underrated.



It`s easier to see because of the trunk/snout beeing in the way. I like the elephants


----------



## 727

oh okay thanks Seth Lios because i was wondering why he kept giving me the same gift.to be honest i didn't even bother making any snowpeople today maybe i'll try tomorrow again thank you.


----------



## unintentional

J.T. said:


> Got a question about moving. Suppose I brought a villager in from another person's town, and later decided I don't want them anymore. When can I move that villager out? I understand that villagers who've just moved in from the campsite (and probably 9th villagers as well) can't move out until one other villager has moved in, but does that apply to villagers invited from other people's towns? Or are there different rules?
> 
> I ask because I remember hearing somewhere that you need two other villagers to have moved out before invited villagers will.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe it'll be a bit clearer if I explain it this way. I invited Simon into my town from another person's town. Since then, one other villager has moved in. I have decided I want to get Simon out so I can get a dreamie in his place. However, despite lots of cycling, he's not moving. Am I just unlucky, or do I need to move someone else out and bring in another villager before Simon is able to move out?



Since he is the most recent move in, he is less likely to move out.  It's not impossible, but really really difficult.  If you are using the 1 year>1 year>5 day cycling method, it'll be easy to get him out (however, this method makes it hard to tell who is going to move out)


----------



## PlasmaPower

What do Bamboo Shoots taste like? They're in the game and edible, so it makes me curious. Plus, none of my local stores appear to have it in stock.


----------



## infinikitten

Another time travel question!
I just invited an animal from another town. Is it safe for me to TT forward one day so she'll build her plot etc etc, or do I have to wait for another day to pass in her "original" town before she'll come over to mine?


----------



## roseflower

infinikitten said:


> Another time travel question!
> I just invited an animal from another town. Is it safe for me to TT forward one day so she'll build her plot etc etc, or do I have to wait for another day to pass in her "original" town before she'll come over to mine?



Yes you can timetravel forward

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> What do Bamboo Shoots taste like? They're in the game and edible, so it makes me curious. Plus, none of my local stores appear to have it in stock.



You can buy bamboo in the final store upgrade, my villagers gave me bamboo as a gift or attached to a letter. But I don`t know what it tastes like


----------



## infinikitten

roseflower said:


> Yes you can timetravel forward
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy bamboo in the final store upgrade, my villagers gave me bamboo as a gift or attached to a letter. But I don`t know what it tastes like



Thanks so much for telling me about the TT thing! I was agonizing over it lol


----------



## Ras

PlasmaPower said:


> What do Bamboo Shoots taste like? They're in the game and edible, so it makes me curious. Plus, none of my local stores appear to have it in stock.



It's pretty tasteless.  You can get them in dishes at a lot of Chinese restaurants.  They kind of snap when you bite them, but there isn't much of a taste.  Tastes like snappy water?  LOL.


----------



## maarowak

PlasmaPower said:


> What do Bamboo Shoots taste like? They're in the game and edible, so it makes me curious. Plus, none of my local stores appear to have it in stock.



My favourite ramen place has bamboo as a topping. I like the texture, but it doesn't have much of a flavour! It absorbs the stock pretty nicely though, so it adds a lot to the meal imho! :9


----------



## Spooky.

*Is it at all possible to stop random move-ins on a new game? *

I bought a second copy intending to eventually do 5 cats and 5 bunnies as villagers. As I have just started the game and can't even put down pwps, is there anything I can do about these random move ins? They're plopping down in horrible places and they're horrible villagers to top it off (Kyle plotted right in front of town hall and Sylvia put down a plot today, I feel like this is what I get for TT a day ahead or something). Is this just something I have to deal with until I can eventually move out the unwanted villagers, put down pwps, etc, or can I at ALL prevent these random move-ins so early in the game? 


Also can you ask a villager to move in within the first few days of playing or not? I don't even have a 100% rating yet.


----------



## snapdragon

Namstar said:


> *Is it at all possible to stop random move-ins on a new game? *
> 
> I bought a second copy intending to eventually do 5 cats and 5 bunnies as villagers. As I have just started the game and can't even put down pwps, is there anything I can do about these random move ins? They're plopping down in horrible places and they're horrible villagers to top it off (Kyle plotted right in front of town hall and Sylvia put down a plot today, I feel like this is what I get for TT a day ahead or something). Is this just something I have to deal with until I can eventually move out the unwanted villagers, put down pwps, etc, or can I at ALL prevent these random move-ins so early in the game?
> 
> 
> Also can you ask a villager to move in within the first few days of playing or not? I don't even have a 100% rating yet.



Your 6th villager CAN be someone that you've asked to move in!  I'm not sure about how to prevent the randos though-perhaps making sure you perpetually stay on the same day until you get your requested villager?


----------



## Spooky.

snapdragon said:


> Your 6th villager CAN be someone that you've asked to move in!  I'm not sure about how to prevent the randos though-perhaps making sure you perpetually stay on the same day until you get your requested villager?



The randoms are what's driving me nuts because it means more villagers I have to spend time getting out. But can I invite a villager if I don't have a 100% rating yet?


----------



## FireNinja1

ignore this actually


----------



## matcha

i have a question about plot resetting.

i have olivia moving in tomorrow, and i've started plot resetting for her, but it's getting late in the day and i want to continue it until tomorrow if i have to. will she have moved in already, or will her plot still be just setting up if i'm creating a new character? if you need me to explain it better, i will. ;;


----------



## J.T.

matcha said:


> i have a question about plot resetting.
> 
> i have olivia moving in tomorrow, and i've started plot resetting for her, but it's getting late in the day and i want to continue it until tomorrow if i have to. will she have moved in already, or will her plot still be just setting up if i'm creating a new character? if you need me to explain it better, i will. ;;



You should be able to keep plot resetting tomorrow, as long as you don't save your town and don't play on your mayor/other saved characters first.


----------



## Spooky.

Ha, I ask a lot of questions...

Anyway, I passed 4 gracies checks, I've certainly spent more than 100k in TIY and I'm sure more than 30 days have passed, but it's not going into construction for the emporium. Anyone possibly know why?


----------



## Ettienne

Namstar said:


> Ha, I ask a lot of questions...
> 
> Anyway, I passed 4 gracies checks, I've certainly spent more than 100k in TIY and I'm sure more than 30 days have passed, but it's not going into construction for the emporium. Anyone possibly know why?



Well, since it's kinda of hard to miscount 4 checks, it's either the days or the money. Needs to be 30 days since T.I.Y. opened, but TTing around can apparently screw with this. And the 100k has to come from in-store content only. Purchasing from the catalog won't count for this.

My suggestion? Keep buying things and playing day by day.


----------



## Spooky.

Ettienne said:


> Well, since it's kinda of hard to miscount 4 checks, it's either the days or the money. Needs to be 30 days since T.I.Y. opened, but TTing around can apparently screw with this. And the 100k has to come from in-store content only. Purchasing from the catalog won't count for this.
> 
> My suggestion? Keep buying things and playing day by day.



I never TT in that game, at least not by days. Usually just a couple hours within the same day. (Like if it's 11pm and everything is closed I might TT back just to like...7 that day). I've surely spent 100k in that store though, I bought every KK album every day since TIY opened and that alone adds up to 90k+ in 30 days. I guess I should just be patient.


----------



## Rollesroyce

So in NL you can store bugs and fish because I'm putting fish in my ice dresser now lol


----------



## 727

i have a 3ds xl and i was wondering what kinda of sd card does it take?


----------



## FireNinja1

727 said:


> i have a 3ds xl and i was wondering what kinda of sd card does it take?



Pretty sure that you can still just use the SD card that comes with it.


----------



## 727

FireNinja1 no i meant that once the sd card is full and can no longer hold anything else.


----------



## snapdragon

So Gracie finally appeared in my town to do a fashion check (YAY) but it's been two full months for her to visit once--is there any cadence for her arrivals, or could it be months and months before she appears again?


----------



## DCB

727 said:


> FireNinja1 no i meant that once the sd card is full and can no longer hold anything else.



Official List from Nintendo: Compatible SD Cards


----------



## P.K.

snapdragon said:


> So Gracie finally appeared in my town to do a fashion check (YAY) but it's been two full months for her to visit once--is there any cadence for her arrivals, or could it be months and months before she appears again?



Her appearances are totally random which could give you time to stock up on more clothes.


----------



## 727

thank you DCB i'll make sure i keep that list for whenever i need it.


----------



## Ras

snapdragon said:


> So Gracie finally appeared in my town to do a fashion check (YAY) but it's been two full months for her to visit once--is there any cadence for her arrivals, or could it be months and months before she appears again?



If you want to cheat, you can pass a check, set the game to 5:59am on the same day, pass another check, and repeat.  Just be aware that someone could be thinking of moving and you could lose them, so be careful.  You could pass the check and then jump to 1pm to see if anyone pings.

Example of the time: You pass the first check on Feb. 7 at 5pm.  You then tell Isabelle to set the clock to 5:59am on Feb. 7.  Then, wait until it's 6am and go see Gracie.  Repeat.

I did my first two towns the legitimate way.  It took months in Town A and a little less than one month in Town B.  I just cheated and got all four done at once in Town C.


----------



## Spooky.

snapdragon said:


> So Gracie finally appeared in my town to do a fashion check (YAY) but it's been two full months for her to visit once--is there any cadence for her arrivals, or could it be months and months before she appears again?



It took her a while to appear in my town, but once she did she was there on a random day once a week. I believe once you see her the first time, she does show once a week on a random day for four weeks.


----------



## snapdragon

Namstar said:


> It took her a while to appear in my town, but once she did she was there on a random day once a week. I believe once you see her the first time, she does show once a week on a random day for four weeks.



I hope this is the case!


----------



## Swizzle

I got a new villager from Streetpass ('O Hare) and while he looks kind of cute according to the Wiki, I would rather have my 10th villager slot open.

I want to try the ignoring trick to have him move out, but how exactly does that work? Do I introduce myself as the mayor and all of my other accounts and never speak to him again?


----------



## roseflower

Swizzle said:


> I got a new villager from Streetpass ('O Hare) and while he looks kind of cute according to the Wiki, I would rather have my 10th villager slot open.
> 
> I want to try the ignoring trick to have him move out, but how exactly does that work? Do I introduce myself as the mayor and all of my other accounts and never speak to him again?



Yes, introduce yourself with the mayor and don`t speak to him again, but I think befriending the villager is a better method.
The villagers I`m friends with ask to move out all the time.


----------



## Rollesroyce

What are dream codes and "dreamies"


----------



## mogyay

Rollesroyce said:


> What are dream codes and "dreamies"



dream codes are a way for other players to access your 'dream town' through the dream suite. that link can explain it better than i ever could. 

dreamies are animals that you desire for your own town, they don't have anything to do with your dream address.


----------



## Rollesroyce

mogyay said:


> dream codes are a way for other players to access your 'dream town' through the dream suite. that link can explain it better than i ever could.
> 
> dreamies are animals that you desire for your own town, they don't have anything to do with your dream address.



so dream suite is mainly used for obtaining patterns


----------



## The Hidden Owl

How do you make a qr for a face cut out standee? I'm confused on how to make one.


----------



## Reese

The Hidden Owl said:


> How do you make a qr for a face cut out standee? I'm confused on how to make one.


I've never done it, but I think you have to build the standee first then press A in front of it.


----------



## olivetree123

Is that whole "there can only be x jacobs ladders in your town at once before they stop respawning" because i'm gathering them to decorate with but i wanna know if i can start setting them out or if they'd stop appearing.


----------



## mogyay

Rollesroyce said:


> so dream suite is mainly used for obtaining patterns



not really, though you can indeed obtain patterns this way. i'd say it's mainly for seeing how people have decorated their towns without actually having to visit them in the actual game. so you can run around and do as you please with no real consequence.


----------



## DCB

Not a question:

In case anyone was wondering {and I certainly was}, perfect fruit does grow back eventually. I sold my only perfect fruit over a month ago because I didn't realize I could harvest it. I thought I had lost the chance to get it back. However, today, I found a tree with a perfect cherry on it.
{I hope that made sense.}


----------



## roseflower

DCB said:


> Not a question:
> 
> In case anyone was wondering {and I certainly was}, perfect fruit does grow back eventually. I sold my only perfect fruit over a month ago because I didn't realize I could harvest it. I thought I had lost the chance to get it back. However, today, I found a tree with a perfect cherry on it.
> {I hope that made sense.}



Yes I`ve had that happen too But it is rare.


----------



## ACupOfTea

Is there any pattern to Gracie's arrival in your town, or does she just appear randomly?


----------



## FortlochResident

My question is about the forum more than the game. 

I made this banner(?) below.




I'd love it to appear at the bottom of my posts every time I submit something. But I have no idea how to do that. Can anyone help?


----------



## CovisGod

Settings, edit signature, then put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with the URL of the image where I've put URL HERE


----------



## FortlochResident

CovisGod said:


> Settings, edit signature, then put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the URL of the image where I've put URL HERE



Thank you!


----------



## roseflower

ACupOfTea said:


> Is there any pattern to Gracie's arrival in your town, or does she just appear randomly?



Gracie won`t come every week, it is random and it can take some time.


----------



## Paranoid

I'm wondering for characters like O'hare, who always wear a hat, do they remove their hats for birthdays and New Year's,
or do they wear party hats over their regular ones? =oc


----------



## Seth Lios

roseflower said:


> Gracie won`t come every week, it is random and it can take some time.



I don't think she'll appear at all until you've spent at least 70,000 bells in T.I.Y (not including catalog purchases).


----------



## LambdaDelta

no, you can purchase from the catalog to help for store upgrades

source: personal experience


----------



## roseflower

Seth Lios said:


> I don't think she'll appear at all until you've spent at least 70,000 bells in T.I.Y (not including catalog purchases).



Yes that`s the requirement and I think T.I.Y has to be opened for 30 days.


----------



## Hypno KK

ACupOfTea said:


> Is there any pattern to Gracie's arrival in your town, or does she just appear randomly?



It's random. I think she has a higher chance of appearing on certain days of the week but there's no guarantee that she'll appear on a given week or day.



FortlochResident said:


> Thank you!



You might want to resize it, otherwise I think it won't show up.


----------



## jcnorn

Gracie only appears on Thursdays, but the weeks are random


----------



## Ettienne

jcnorn said:


> Gracie only appears on Thursdays, but the weeks are random



Not quite, as I had her on other days. x3


----------



## jcnorn

Really? I have only ever had her come on Thursdays, and also read soemwhere online it was only during thursdays so I didn't see it as odd when she only came during thursdays :O


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

Why didn't I get something for Valentine's Day in the mailbox? I didn't get anything at all, is it because I TT-ed backwards to Valentine's Day? What Do I Do?


----------



## DCB

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Why didn't I get something for Valentine's Day in the mailbox? I didn't get anything at all, is it because I TT-ed backwards to Valentine's Day? What Do I Do?



Is your mailbox full? If not that, then it might have something to do with villager friendship. Do you interact with your villagers on a regular basis, doing errands for them, etc.?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan

DCB said:


> Is your mailbox full? If not that, then it might have something to do with villager friendship. Do you interact with your villagers on a regular basis, doing errands for them, etc.?



I thought Isabelle sent it.. Yes I do interact with them and doing errands with them, My mailbox is comepletely empty.. What do I do now?


----------



## Spooky.

I assume they won't grow, but just to double check: CAN a bush start grow next to a pwp? Say if I wanted to do a lamp post and put a start right next to it (or in between two lamps) could I or do they wilt?


----------



## roseflower

Yes they will wilt unfortunately, though it would look nice.


----------



## Vizionari

Is it true that an octopus villager will actually get mad at you if you catch an octopus (the fish) near them? I read it in the AC wiki but I'm not sure if I can trust that since anyone can edit them...


----------



## snapdragon

Vizionari said:


> Is it true that an octopus villager will actually get mad at you if you catch an octopus (the fish) near them? I read it in the AC wiki but I'm not sure if I can trust that since anyone can edit them...



Haha that would be so funny! It would make me feel a little bit better...Zucker is obsessed with fishing and it really creeps me out! >.<


----------



## PlasmaPower

Where are Penelope's ears? She deaf?


----------



## snapdragon

Hmm, what does it mean when your villager goes deep into thought after you speak with them? Pashmina had the thinking emoticon above her head and walked away continuing to "think" (hand on chin, and she would stop every once in a while and the thinking emoticon would appear again). I talked to her and she said she was thinking very hard, trying to remember something.


----------



## Vizionari

snapdragon said:


> Hmm, what does it mean when your villager goes deep into thought after you speak with them? Pashmina had the thinking emoticon above her head and walked away continuing to "think" (hand on chin, and she would stop every once in a while and the thinking emoticon would appear again). I talked to her and she said she was thinking very hard, trying to remember something.



They just don't want to talk to you, it happens either when you talk to them too much, or the result from a conversation with another villager.


----------



## Spooky.

If I'm not done plot resetting on the day a villager is supposed to move in and be in boxes, what do I do? 
I only plot reset once before and I got it in four tries so it didn't take long, but this time around it's taking forever.

So basically, what if it hits tomorrow and the villager is in boxes before I'm done plot resetting? Do I TT back to the morning her house would be roped off or am I just stuck with where they put down their plot?


----------



## jcnorn

I keep reading about plot resetting and how important it is to create a new character on those days. I'm wondering, how do you know you are going to have someone be moving on that particular day so you can start with a new character?


----------



## Vizionari

Namstar said:


> If I'm not done plot resetting on the day a villager is supposed to move in and be in boxes, what do I do?
> I only plot reset once before and I got it in four tries so it didn't take long, but this time around it's taking forever.
> 
> So basically, what if it hits tomorrow and the villager is in boxes before I'm done plot resetting? Do I TT back to the morning her house would be roped off or am I just stuck with where they put down their plot?



You can still plot reset as long as you don't load up with an existing character. But if you really want to stay on the same day, TT with the 3DS clock back to the same day, as long as you don't hit 6am either way.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jcnorn said:


> I keep reading about plot resetting and how important it is to create a new character on those days. I'm wondering, how do you know you are going to have someone be moving on that particular day so you can start with a new character?



It depends. If you invited a villager the day before, assume that they are going to appear the next day, so I would start with a new character. If their plot doesn't show up, _save_ with the new character and you can load up the mayor.

Also, if you have 8 villagers, one will randomly move in, so just start with a new character each day until one shows up. If you have 9 villagers and you recently visited someone, they might have a voided villager, so you could start with a new character the next day, too.


----------



## Spooky.

Vizionari said:


> You can still plot reset as long as you don't load up with an existing character. But if you really want to stay on the same day, TT with the 3DS clock back to the same day, as long as you don't hit 6am either way.



So even if it's the day they'd be in boxes, on a new character they'd still show up as a plot and not a house?


----------



## Vizionari

Namstar said:


> So even if it's the day they'd be in boxes, on a new character they'd still show up as a plot and not a house?



I don't know, but either way, their plot/house will still move.


----------



## jcnorn

Oooh ok, I get it! So it's just a matter of always starting with a new character every morning. Now I appreciate the people able to do this so much more, so much work they put into it! Thank you for explaining Vizionari


----------



## snapdragon

Vizionari said:


> They just don't want to talk to you, it happens either when you talk to them too much, or the result from a conversation with another villager.



Aww bummer...my bestie Pashmina hates me lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you for the insight!


----------



## PlasmaPower

Is it possible to get QR codes scanned into your game via the machine from someone else's town?


----------



## PlasmaPower

Also, why do Snooties say that they "dozed off in the middle of the day" when it's 1 in the morning?


----------



## Spooky.

Why is it that when there is a 'sale' sign in front of the emporium, on Gracie's floor there are always items marked as 'sold out' even though I haven't bought anything?


----------



## Ras

It's just to give it a "lived-in" feeling.  Like people other than you are actually shopping.


----------



## Money Hunter

How to get a villager out of my town without being a virtual bully?


----------



## mogyay

PlasmaPower said:


> Is it possible to get QR codes scanned into your game via the machine from someone else's town?



nope! unfortunately not, you have to use your own


----------



## jcnorn

About resetting, if I do plot resetting and then I'm happy with the place, I go to save, it then says in most guides that I can delete the character later. But my question is, if I don't, can I then use that character to plot reset with? Instead of making a new one each time?


----------



## Vizionari

jcnorn said:


> About resetting, if I do plot resetting and then I'm happy with the place, I go to save, it then says in most guides that I can delete the character later. But my question is, if I don't, can I then use that character to plot reset with? Instead of making a new one each time?



Nope, you can't use that character again. You have to either delete the character and make a new one/if you have an open spot, make a new character.


----------



## jcnorn

Vizionari said:


> Nope, you can't use that character again. You have to either delete the character and make a new one/if you have an open spot, make a new character.



Awwww  thank you for answering <3 Not the answer I was hoping for though xD oh well!


----------



## matcha

i have a weird question about plot resetting, because i'm getting really frustrated with bob plotting into my orchard.

so, i adopted bob on sunday night? his plot shows up the next day, so i've been plot resetting for a couple of days now. i was wondering, can i time travel to saturday and play the game into sunday so i can pay off and add another pwp to prevent him from plotting onto the same site? or would his plot still keep showing up? if you need any clarification let me know, my grammar is not the best.


----------



## lunathenia

Money Hunter said:


> How to get a villager out of my town without being a virtual bully?



From my personal experience, nothing works better than TT but I'm newish to AC. Theres tons of how to cycle villager guides out there!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

My problem fixed itself, so just ignore this


----------



## lunathenia

727 said:


> can anyone answer this question so i just turned on my game and there's this blue dot flashing on the game icon what does that mean?



Either 1. Special spotpass from Nintendo 2. Dream Suite visit

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinyYoshi said:


> Okay, one of my villagers told me that another one of my villagers was planning on moving out. But every time I try to get the villager to ping me, it never happens. I'm afraid to wait and try tomorrow because I'm a couple days behind and tomorrow will be the Fishing Tourney and if the villager doesn't ping again, I could be running out of time.
> 
> I really don't want this villager to move, is there some way this could be a glitch or something?



Have you tried talking to every one of them & save and quit. Then open the game up and walk around all the villagers? Once you've spoke with all of them and saved and quit, keep saving and quitting after walking near them until someone pings you.


----------



## Jinglefruit

matcha said:


> i have a weird question about plot resetting, because i'm getting really frustrated with bob plotting into my orchard.
> 
> so, i adopted bob on sunday night? his plot shows up the next day, so i've been plot resetting for a couple of days now. i was wondering, can i time travel to saturday and play the game into sunday so i can pay off and add another pwp to prevent him from plotting onto the same site? or would his plot still keep showing up? if you need any clarification let me know, my grammar is not the best.



Do you know exactly when you invited Bob to move in?

You'll need to TT to a time after you turned off your 3DS that day, and before 6am the next day. You can then stick a pwp site in the forest-y area if you were able to place a pwp that day at the time. ~ If you progress the day forward or backward (and I can't remember if backward but within the same day counts as a new day cause the game knows you TT'd.) then it'll count as a new day and he'll put down a plot. You can't play any day other than the day you invited Bob to move in or it'll count as a day progress and he'll move in - even going to earlier dates.

If you play the game from Saturday into sunday he will put down a plot at 6am sunday even if you are playing over that time. And if you currently have a pwp about to be finished then you can't do anything but keep plot resetting, because the day change to complete the project and place another one will also trigger his plot.

My advice would be to check with a new character that he has not put a plot anywhere before you do anything on a different date, just to be sure. - because I get paranoid with these things.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

lunathenia said:


> Have you tried talking to every one of them & save and quit. Then open the game up and walk around all the villagers? Once you've spoke with all of them and saved and quit, keep saving and quitting after walking near them until someone pings you.



Yeah, I just did the save and quit after saving and continuing like 5 times and it finally worked.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I'm getting my 3DS & ACNL on Friday. I will be fairly busy with my mom being in town for an entire week. Should I bother starting it or wait until I know I'll have more time to spend on it straight away? I want to start playing ASAP but don't want my town to go to crap immediately or something.

Also what should I know as a total ACNL noob? The one thing I know is plant perfect fruit.


----------



## roseflower

Yoshisaur said:


> I'm getting my 3DS & ACNL on Friday. I will be fairly busy with my mom being in town for an entire week. Should I bother starting it or wait until I know I'll have more time to spend on it straight away? I want to start playing ASAP but don't want my town to go to crap immediately or something.
> 
> Also what should I know as a total ACNL noob? The one thing I know is plant perfect fruit.



Hi, i would recommend to start this game until you have one or two hours everyday to begin playing. You should carefully decide on your Mayor?s name and town`s name because you can`t change them afterwards, as well as the placement of your Mayor`s house. Maybe you want to look through a face guide for your mayor too. Speak with Isabelle in the town hall and do the tutorial, she will give you one of the foreign fruits and a few tools, and buy the tools in the shop too. You will need them to start up, especially the shovel. I hope you will enjoy your new town!


----------



## Yoshisaur

roseflower said:


> Hi, i would recommend to start this game until you have one or two hours everyday to begin playing. You should carefully decide on your Mayor?s name and town`s name because you can`t change them afterwards, as well as the placement of your Mayor`s house. Maybe you want to look through a face guide for your mayor too. Speak with Isabelle in the town hall and do the tutorial, she will give you one of the foreign fruits and a few tools, and buy the tools in the shop too. You will need them to start up, especially the shovel. I hope you will enjoy your new town!


Thanks for the reply! I do have my town name and mayor name picked out :3 I think I will try to wait until I have time every day, it's gonna be hard though.

edit: OMG THANK YOU FOR THE FACE GUIDE SUGGESTION. Just looked one up and this is so helpful.


----------



## Dessum

This is sort of a weird question, but... can I take off my pants?

I just started the game the other day, and I had the default pants on. I got the Hero's Pants today from a fortune cookie, but I don't want to keep them on.

But... apparently the default pants aren't actually an item, and is just part of the character model I guess? I don't know. Either way, I can't take off the Hero's pants, and I can't swap them out because I have no other pants to swap _to._

Is there any way to take them off?


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Dessum said:


> This is sort of a weird question, but... can I take off my pants?
> 
> I just started the game the other day, and I had the default pants on. I got the Hero's Pants today from a fortune cookie, but I don't want to keep them on.
> 
> But... apparently the default pants aren't actually an item, and is just part of the character model I guess? I don't know. Either way, I can't take off the Hero's pants, and I can't swap them out because I have no other pants to swap _to._
> 
> Is there any way to take them off?



To remove them, you'll need to buy either a dress, skirt, or another pants that you want to wear in the Able's Sister's Shop.


----------



## Ettienne

Dessum said:


> This is sort of a weird question, but... can I take off my pants?
> 
> I just started the game the other day, and I had the default pants on. I got the Hero's Pants today from a fortune cookie, but I don't want to keep them on.
> 
> But... apparently the default pants aren't actually an item, and is just part of the character model I guess? I don't know. Either way, I can't take off the Hero's pants, and I can't swap them out because I have no other pants to swap _to._
> 
> Is there any way to take them off?



I agree with Kiyo, but wanted to add your best bet is getting a dress, then switching into a shirt. This'll force your character into the "default" pants for sure as it does with my character, except she'll have a skirt. Alternatively, if you have any patterns you made yourself choose to wear it as a dress, then put your shirt back on and the same will happen as above. :3


----------



## Dessum

Ettienne said:


> I agree with Kiyo, but wanted to add your best bet is getting a dress, then switching into a shirt. This'll force your character into the "default" pants for sure as it does with my character, except she'll have a skirt. Alternatively, if you have any patterns you made yourself choose to wear it as a dress, then put your shirt back on and the same will happen as above. :3



Ahh, the Ables just closed! D:

Thank you, though!


----------



## lunathenia

Dessum said:


> This is sort of a weird question, but... can I take off my pants?
> 
> I just started the game the other day, and I had the default pants on. I got the Hero's Pants today from a fortune cookie, but I don't want to keep them on.
> 
> But... apparently the default pants aren't actually an item, and is just part of the character model I guess? I don't know. Either way, I can't take off the Hero's pants, and I can't swap them out because I have no other pants to swap _to._
> 
> Is there any way to take them off?



You can time travel to a time when the shop is open btw. But can I ask why you want to take off pants lol. Gotta be one of the most awkwardly sounding questions. You cant get down to underwear or strip level although thatd be hilarious the game wouldnt be the cute/pg rated anymore.


----------



## Dessum

lunathenia said:


> You can time travel to a time when the shop is open btw. But can I ask why you want to take off pants lol. Gotta be one of the most awkwardly sounding questions. You cant get down to underwear or strip level although thatd be hilarious the game wouldnt be the cute/pg rated anymore.



I wasn't trying to be naked, I was just trying to go back to the default "pants" that my character was wearing originally. 

Putting on/taking off the dress worked, thanks Kiyo!


----------



## mogyay

whenever a villager talks to me about a rumour (i.e when a jock mentions being a prince or whatever) does that mean no one from my town is moving? what's the dialogue option that means it's safe for me to tt a day ahead without worrying?


----------



## Maruchan

mogyay said:


> whenever a villager talks to me about a rumour (i.e when a jock mentions being a prince or whatever) does that mean no one from my town is moving? what's the dialogue option that means it's safe for me to tt a day ahead without worrying?



Hey there: this might be helpful in answering your questions:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145364-Villager-Moving-Rumors-(guide)
n__n


----------



## mogyay

Maruchan said:


> Hey there: this might be helpful in answering your questions:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145364-Villager-Moving-Rumors-(guide)
> n__n



thanks maru!! that's super helpful thanks <3 (i really need to favourite all these guides lmao i suck)


----------



## Yoshisaur

Hehe I started my town.

But, one of my villagers asked me for something but I forgot what she wanted. How do I figure it out


----------



## Campy

Yoshisaur said:


> Hehe I started my town.
> 
> But, one of my villagers asked me for something but I forgot what she wanted. How do I figure it out


Have you tried talking to that villager again? Usually when you've accepted a request, when you talk to them again one of the options will be something along the lines of "what was that again?" and they will restate their request.


----------



## DCB

On my second copy {which I use as a cycling town}, I thought I cleared my void multiple times. I did the thing where you visit a full town and leave. However, I just went to Market Street and saw some former villagers walking around. Did I do something wrong, or am I not thinking about the void correctly?


----------



## Vizionari

DCB said:


> On my second copy {which I use as a cycling town}, I thought I cleared my void multiple times. I did the thing where you visit a full town and leave. However, I just went to Market Street and saw some former villagers walking around. Did I do something wrong, or am I not thinking about the void correctly?



Former villagers will show up on Main Street after the fourth move out. Don't worry, it's normal. When you've cycled 16 for a villager, they will stop appearing in Main Street, meaning you can invite them in again


----------



## snapdragon

If you display patterns at Able Sisters as umbrellas and hats, will that prevent the villagers from wearing those patterns?


----------



## DCB

Vizionari said:


> Former villagers will show up on Main Street after the fourth move out. Don't worry, it's normal. When you've cycled 16 for a villager, they will stop appearing in Main Street, meaning you can invite them in again



But I don't have to worry about other people picking up the old villagers walking around the street, right? I'm more worried about people getting unwanted villagers than I am with inviting villagers back into my town.


----------



## roseflower

snapdragon said:


> If you display patterns at Able Sisters as umbrellas and hats, will that prevent the villagers from wearing those patterns?



Yes it does, I have all umbrellas C:


----------



## Vizionari

DCB said:


> But I don't have to worry about other people picking up the old villagers walking around the street, right? I'm more worried about people getting unwanted villagers than I am with inviting villagers back into my town.



The only _sure fire_ way to clear a void is to have someone visit your town and adopt a villager. I know that you can visit someone with 10 villagers to clear a void, but that doesn't always work.

And no, just because they show up on Main Street doesn't mean that other people won't get your voided villagers. You have to have a clear void to ensure that others won't get the voided villagers.


----------



## snapdragon

roseflower said:


> Yes it does, I have all umbrellas C:



Same with hats? YAY. I hate when they wear those dumb patterns ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you


----------



## Yoshisaur

Campy said:


> Have you tried talking to that villager again? Usually when you've accepted a request, when you talk to them again one of the options will be something along the lines of "what was that again?" and they will restate their request.



I've got:
lets talk, it's nothing, or how about this?


----------



## Vizionari

Yoshisaur said:


> I've got:
> lets talk, it's nothing, or how about this?



How about this would be the option.


----------



## Ras

Yoshisaur said:


> I've got:
> lets talk, it's nothing, or how about this?



You're carrying something that fits the bill of what they wanted.  It's most likely a piece of furniture.  Just put the furniture on the ground and the "What was that?" option will reappear.  If you have fruit on you, it could be that as well.


----------



## Spooky.

If someone comes and adpots a villager, am I 'safe' to TT to the next day to get that villager's plot out, or does that put the other person at the risk of not getting that villager in their town the next day?


----------



## snapdragon

Namstar said:


> If someone comes and adpots a villager, am I 'safe' to TT to the next day to get that villager's plot out, or does that put the other person at the risk of not getting that villager in their town the next day?



Nope, that will pretty much guarantee the villager shows up in their town the next day. If you don't TT them out then they won't appear in that person's town until the next next day. Someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Spooky.

snapdragon said:


> Nope, that will pretty much guarantee the villager shows up in their town the next day. If you don't TT them out then they won't appear in that person's town until the next next day. Someone correct me if I'm wrong



I'm only going to TT if I have to (I'm at 10 and if I want to adopt tonight I'm gonna have to TT them out) but I wanted to make sure since I let a friend adopt them and I don't want them to end up not getting them because I traveled to the next day.


----------



## snapdragon

Namstar said:


> I'm only going to TT if I have to (I'm at 10 and if I want to adopt tonight I'm gonna have to TT them out) but I wanted to make sure since I let a friend adopt them and I don't want them to end up not getting them because I traveled to the next day.



I've TT'd villagers out to people several times and I've never had them come back and tell me that they didn't show-up


----------



## Spooky.

snapdragon said:


> I've TT'd villagers out to people several times and I've never had them come back and tell me that they didn't show-up



Okay, thanks! I just wanted to make sure since she really wanted him and I didn't want to disappoint her if I messed up haha.


----------



## snapdragon

Namstar said:


> Okay, thanks! I just wanted to make sure since she really wanted him and I didn't want to disappoint her if I messed up haha.



Haha, I mean you can let other people weigh in first, but that's always been my experience! Same with people that have TT'd their villagers out for me.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Ras said:


> You're carrying something that fits the bill of what they wanted.  It's most likely a piece of furniture.  Just put the furniture on the ground and the "What was that?" option will reappear.  If you have fruit on you, it could be that as well.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Goshi

So how exactly do you get the Nintendo Zone item? I honestly don't use NZ so I have no idea.


----------



## lithiumlatte

So, I have 2 questions if anyone has a spare moment! 
1. Can two villagers be moving out at the same time? not both in boxes of course just, 2 current moving dates?
2. When you let someone come to adopt a villager, and they're then gone with the door to their house just saying 'Moved out - (villager), but the empty house is still there - can you ask someone to move in? Or does the house have to be entirely gone before you can.

Thanks! x


----------



## P.K.

lithiumlatte said:


> So, I have 2 questions if anyone has a spare moment!
> 1. Can two villagers be moving out at the same time? not both in boxes of course just, 2 current moving dates?
> 2. When you let someone come to adopt a villager, and they're then gone with the door to their house just saying 'Moved out - (villager), but the empty house is still there - can you ask someone to move in? Or does the house have to be entirely gone before you can.
> 
> Thanks! x



1. Nope. Villagers move out one at a time.
2. The house must be completely gone before you can invite another villager in.


----------



## Spooky.

Is it safe to turn my DS off totally while I'm plot resetting? I need to take break and go out for a bit but I'm worried if I turn off my DS I won't be able to come back and reset again.


----------



## snapdragon

Namstar said:


> Is it safe to turn my DS off totally while I'm plot resetting? I need to take break and go out for a bit but I'm worried if I turn off my DS I won't be able to come back and reset again.



Yes,just don't load-up with your Mayor. I've plot-reset a villager for over 3 days before without any issues.


----------



## lithiumlatte

P.K. said:


> 1. Nope. Villagers move out one at a time.
> 2. The house must be completely gone before you can invite another villager in.



thanks very much :3


----------



## jcnorn

I see a lot of people mentioning the 'void', from what I can understand it's like this place all the villagers that have moved out of your town to store until I travel? How do I check this void? And how do I empty it? I don't want to force villagers on my friends that I've just recently started playing with!


----------



## lazuli

jcnorn said:


> I see a lot of people mentioning the 'void', from what I can understand it's like this place all the villagers that have moved out of your town to store until I travel? How do I check this void? And how do I empty it? I don't want to force villagers on my friends that I've just recently started playing with!



the void is where ur latest villager to move out goes. you cant really check it. ppl say you can clear it by visiting a town with 10 villager, since the voided villager will try to move to that town but its full, so they cant.


----------



## jcnorn

computertrash said:


> the void is where ur latest villager to move out goes. you cant really check it. ppl say you can clear it by visiting a town with 10 villager, since the voided villager will try to move to that town but its full, so they cant.



Ooh, so it's only the one villager? That is very handy information! I have my first move-out on the 26th, I'm hoping I can find a new home for him, otherwise I might have to look for people with 10 villagers then. Thank you so much!


----------



## lazuli

jcnorn said:


> Ooh, so it's only the one villager? That is very handy information! I have my first move-out on the 26th, I'm hoping I can find a new home for him, otherwise I might have to look for people with 10 villagers then. Thank you so much!



they dont move back in, so its ok if you cant find them a home but like. if you cant clear it, be careful when trading/wifing with others


----------



## jcnorn

computertrash said:


> they dont move back in, so its ok if you cant find them a home but like. if you cant clear it, be careful when trading/wifing with others



Yes, exactly, I don't want to push them onto my friends that don't want him. Which is why I will be looking for a new home for him  Unless there is a way to make sure he doesn't follow me when I go travelling to keep my friends towns safe?


----------



## yourlilemogirl

Vizionari said:


> The only _sure fire_ way to clear a void is to have someone visit your town and adopt a villager. I know that you can visit someone with 10 villagers to clear a void, but that doesn't always work.
> 
> And no, just because they show up on Main Street doesn't mean that other people won't get your voided villagers. You have to have a clear void to ensure that others won't get the voided villagers.



I just had someone over to my town to adopt a villager so now I'm down to 8 villagers. That person had trouble adopting my villager cuz they suddenly had a 10th villager put a plot down in their town so they had to come over with a mayor from their cycle town to adopt my villager. Idk how many villagers were in the cycle town.

Am I wrong in interpreting what you said and assuming it's safe for me to TT to the next day without worry of a voided villager plotting in my town because I had a villager adopted or no?


----------



## Ras

yourlilemogirl said:


> Am I wrong in interpreting what you said and assuming it's safe for me to TT to the next day without worry of a voided villager plotting in my town because I had a villager adopted or no?



No.  I had someone adopt my tenth villager and the next day, I had one of their voided villagers.  Luckily, I had been planning to camper reset, so I caught the plot.  You should probably go in with a new character just to be sure.  Of course, since you're down to 8, you will be getting a random villager soon anyway.  I think that's right?  I haven't been down to 8 in so long, but I think the ninth is forced on you?


----------



## Astro Cake

Can a villager plot in the spot in green?


----------



## lazuli

Astro Cake said:


> Can a villager plot in the spot in green?



yeh. aint going to keep those trees there tho. maybe put down more flowers


----------



## manofico

Astro Cake said:


> Can a villager plot in the spot in green?



 The only thing that keeps a villager from plotting somewhere is PWPs. Nothing else will stop them.

Unrelatedly, does anyone know if this works or not? ( 2 Save files on one sd card )


----------



## Ettienne

manofico said:


> The only thing that keeps a villager from plotting somewhere is PWPs. Nothing else will stop them.
> 
> Unrelatedly, does anyone know if this works or not? ( 2 Save files on one sd card )



Pretty that's a no...unless you have a cartridge and an e-copy, because only the e-copy saves to the SD card.


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro Cake said:


> Can a villager plot in the spot in green?


That will work, yes.


manofico said:


> The only thing that keeps a villager from plotting somewhere is PWPs. Nothing else will stop them.
> 
> Unrelatedly, does anyone know if this works or not? ( 2 Save files on one sd card )


No, you can't due to save IDs.


----------



## Adnorable88

I'm still a newbie when it comes to AC:NL. How do I go about laying pathways? Like do I just scan QR codes for them and they'll be in my inventory or what? I'm still confused on how to go about doing that. Also, how do I let my turnips spoil so I can get the fly and ant for my encyclopedia? Do I let some of them spoil by putting them on the ground or what? I know these probably are simple and somewhat stupid questions but I'm really trying to make the most of this game and just really want to know.


----------



## Ras

You first talk to Sable to unlock the QR sewing machine.  Then, you find the code online and use the sewing machine to scan it.  They will be saved on the second button on the bottom screen--the one that is shaped like a pencil.  You have to replace those designs and you will have to always keep the paths saved in there.  If you delete them, the design is replaced by blank white on the ground.  If your path needs more than 10 tiles, you will have to create a second character and unlock the sewing machine again.

You can time travel backwards while holding a turnip (or having it in storage) to get it to spoil.  Or, you can hold onto it until the next Sunday.  Candy will attract ants any time.


----------



## jcnorn

Rotten fruit also attracts ants  Like a rotten perfect cherry.

I think tires and such that you can fish up from the lakes and ocean attracts flies too.


----------



## Hypno KK

Adnorable88 said:


> I'm still a newbie when it comes to AC:NL. How do I go about laying pathways? Like do I just scan QR codes for them and they'll be in my inventory or what? I'm still confused on how to go about doing that.



Paths (and other patterns) are in the pattern tab. On the bottom screen, it's one of the little icons next to the inventory one. It shows up as a screen that has a bunch of squares with small images in them, the default will be some that are plain yellow and green and stuff, one with a beetle, etc.. You can make your own by picking one and editing it (though this only works for things like wallpaper, paths, and basic clothes, because if you want to design a more complex shirt or dress you need to go to the Able Sisters to make a pro pattern).

To scan in a pattern from a qr code, you need to talk to Sable (the one using the sewing machine) in the Able Sisters shop. She won't say anything at first but if you talk to her every day for a while, which I think is something like 10 days, she'll offer to let you use a special sewing machine to scan or make qr codes. Then you just need to find the qr code you want to scan in, choose a pattern to replace with it, and use the camera (the game gives you instructions).

To lay down a path, just stand where you want your path to be and pick the pattern from your pattern album thing. It'll let you place that pattern. This process can be a bit slow but guides like this have tips on how to lay down paths more quickly: http://hayleyhail.tumblr.com/post/56584702953

It may seem complicated but the game generally guides you through the process. If you're looking at a path that has a lot of different tiles, I'd recommend that you create an extra playable character to hold them, so you'll have room for stuff like clothing patterns on your main. Just remember that you'll need to unlock the sewing machine with the spare character too.



Adnorable88 said:


> Also, how do I let my turnips spoil so I can get the fly and ant for my encyclopedia? Do I let some of them spoil by putting them on the ground or what? I know these probably are simple and somewhat stupid questions but I'm really trying to make the most of this game and just really want to know.



Turnips spoil if you time travel back, so you can set the time with Isabelle back by a couple of hours and then forward. I think that should spoil your turnips, though I'm not sure. You can also use rotten fruit (it shows up on trees sometimes) and candy. Just leave them on the ground. After some time, there should be some ants on it, and you can use your net to catch them.


----------



## Beardo

If I want a villager to be in boxes, do I TT to the day before they said they were moving, or on the day?


----------



## Vizionari

Beardo said:


> If I want a villager to be in boxes, do I TT to the day before they said they were moving, or on the day?



On the day.


----------



## Beardo

Vizionari said:


> On the day.



Okay, thanks!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Okay, my second town is a cycling town, and I have voided several villagers in the past few weeks. The last villager to leave was Colton, who was adopted. Since adopting out Colton, I have visited my boyfriend several times, who has 10 villagers, and I've also visited/had over other people, whose amount of villagers I don't know.

Would it be safe for my new town and my cycling town to interact, or is there still a chance that I can get someone from the void? I have an alternative if not, but it would speed things up a lot of I could visit my own town instead of going through a middleman.


----------



## Vizionari

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> Okay, my second town is a cycling town, and I have voided several villagers in the past few weeks. The last villager to leave was Colton, who was adopted. Since adopting out Colton, I have visited my boyfriend several times, who has 10 villagers, and I've also visited/had over other people, whose amount of villagers I don't know.
> 
> Would it be safe for my new town and my cycling town to interact, or is there still a chance that I can get someone from the void? I have an alternative if not, but it would speed things up a lot of I could visit my own town instead of going through a middleman.



It depends, if any of the other towns you visited had gotten your voided villagers, then maybe. But there's still a chance you could get someone from your cycle town's void.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Vizionari said:


> It depends, if any of the other towns you visited had gotten your voided villagers, then maybe. But there's still a chance you could get someone from your cycle town's void.



Hm... Yeah, I'll avoid it then. Thanks!


----------



## D.L. Yomegami

Apologies if this has been asked before, but is it possible to have a villager move out of one town into another, and then have them move back into their original town?


----------



## pitaya

Ok I fricked this up the last time I tried it so I'm going to ask here to be safe.

I have a villager for sure moving in on the next in-game day. Let's say the current day is July 17th-- obviously not matching my 3ds clock, so I have to TT through the game start screen. If the next day officially starts at 6 AM, and I set the time to July 18th at 5:50 AM... will the game see it as moving a day forward, or not? The date changes, but it's not the "official" start of a new day, so I don't know if it's going to start plotting for my new villager yet or not.

I just want to make sure since I'll HAVE to start with my mayor character first to change the day, and I'd be really sad if it locked me into a spot because I misunderstood the house plotting system.


----------



## FireNinja1

pitaya said:


> Ok I fricked this up the last time I tried it so I'm going to ask here to be safe.
> 
> I have a villager for sure moving in on the next in-game day. Let's say the current day is July 17th-- obviously not matching my 3ds clock, so I have to TT through the game start screen. If the next day officially starts at 6 AM, and I set the time to July 18th at 5:50 AM... will the game see it as moving a day forward, or not? The date changes, but it's not the "official" start of a new day, so I don't know if it's going to start plotting for my new villager yet or not.
> 
> I just want to make sure since I'll HAVE to start with my mayor character first to change the day, and I'd be really sad if it locked me into a spot because I misunderstood the house plotting system.


It should be fine. Days start at six am in the game when spawning new stuff. Pretty much every disaster occurs after 6 am and when you load the game, so if you're going to like 5:50 it's fine. Just don't log into your mayor after 6 am.


----------



## jcnorn

D.L. Yomegami said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but is it possible to have a villager move out of one town into another, and then have them move back into their original town?



Yes, but you need to cycle through 16 other villagers first for them to be able to move back into your town


----------



## TheSuhSpence

Is ACNL save data stored to the SD card? I don't wanna lose my town when I get my new 3DS. D:


----------



## DCB

TheSuhSpence said:


> Is ACNL save data stored to the SD card? I don't wanna lose my town when I get my new 3DS. D:



If it's a digital copy, then yes {I think}. However, if it's a physical copy, the data is stored on the cartridge itself.


----------



## snapdragon

hello! how soon can i expect a camper after building the campsite? i had the ceremony today :> also, i am only up to 8 villagers so far (my 9th has not appeared yet), not sure if this makes a difference. thanks!


----------



## Snazzapple

I have a physical copy of animal crossing; I recently transferred data onto the new 3ds, and I used to put the cartridge in both my normal 3ds and it worked fine (One of them broke). After I transferred the data I played other games for a few weeks and when I put animal crossing into my old 3ds it says it will delete the town data… it makes me confused. Am I reading it wrong or I just can't play animal crossing on my old 3ds?


----------



## Brobasaur

I remember there was a way to get a villager to move out right after he moves in. But I don't remember if you have to talk to him the exact day they move in or not talk to them at all. Anyone know?


----------



## P.K.

snapdragon said:


> hello! how soon can i expect a camper after building the campsite? i had the ceremony today :> also, i am only up to 8 villagers so far (my 9th has not appeared yet), not sure if this makes a difference. thanks!



The day after you held the ceremony.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brobasaur said:


> I remember there was a way to get a villager to move out right after he moves in. But I don't remember if you have to talk to him the exact day they move in or not talk to them at all. Anyone know?



Getting the latest villager that moved-in to move-out is hard and very unlikely to happen. 
There are around two methods I know that people have used to try to get villagers to move out:
1. Make a new character. Introduce the character to the villager and then just delete that character.
2. Befriend the villager.

The methods aren't 100% certain to move the villager out since in the end, villager move-outs are random, but they are popular methods used by the players so if you want to give it a try, go ahead.


----------



## infinikitten

Has anyone else seen their villagers just randomly sprinting to and fro? Anyone know why they do that? They're not like, running circuits - they just seem to break into a run, sometimes, for no real reason.


----------



## Sugarbay

Sorry if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if you can play the Japanese version in English?


----------



## P.K.

Sugarbay said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, but does anyone know if you can play the Japanese version in English?



If you mean be able to play the Jap. version on an NA 3ds then no. This is due to region lock. So if you want to play the Japanese ver. you gotta have a Japanese 3ds.


----------



## Sugarbay

P.K. said:


> If you mean be able to play the Jap. version on an NA 3ds then no. This is due to region lock. So if you want to play the Japanese ver. you gotta have a Japanese 3ds.



Ok, thanks!


----------



## snapdragon

P.K. said:


> The day after you held the ceremony.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the latest villager that moved-in to move-out is hard and very unlikely to happen.
> There are around two methods I know that people have used to try to get villagers to move out:
> 1. Make a new character. Introduce the character to the villager and then just delete that character.
> 2. Befriend the villager.
> 
> The methods aren't 100% certain to move the villager out since in the end, villager move-outs are random, but they are popular methods used by the players so if you want to give it a try, go ahead.



YAY thanks P.K.!


----------



## Beardo

Why do villagers say they're going to move, but when I tell them bye, they decide to stay?


----------



## P.K.

Beardo said:


> Why do villagers say they're going to move, but when I tell them bye, they decide to stay?



They're just like that especially if it's villagers you barely talk to + they didn't stay for long in your town so they're going to be like "You know what, we haven't been able to become good friends so nevermind I'm staying lol"


----------



## D.L. Yomegami

I mentioned this in the "Who's in your Campsite?" topic, but since I'm not sure how to handle it I'll mention it here too. 

Yesterday I had Sprinkle in my campsite. After a lot of convincing, she agreed to move to my town. Business as usual. 

Well, today I found I had a camper again. When I went to see who it was...it was Sprinkle again, even though I'd invited her in yesterday.

What's going on here? Should I try to invite Sprinkle in again? Do all invited campers do this and I've just been blind before?


----------



## DCB

D.L. Yomegami said:


> I mentioned this in the "Who's in your Campsite?" topic, but since I'm not sure how to handle it I'll mention it here too.
> 
> Yesterday I had Sprinkle in my campsite. After a lot of convincing, she agreed to move to my town. Business as usual.
> 
> Well, today I found I had a camper again. When I went to see who it was...it was Sprinkle again, even though I'd invited her in yesterday.
> 
> What's going on here? Should I try to invite Sprinkle in again? Do all invited campers do this and I've just been blind before?



Sprinkle will still move in. I had the same thing happen to me with Papi. If you talk Sprinkle, she should talk about how excited she is to move in...stuff like that.


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

Okay... now this is getting weird. This is the second time it's happened to me. First Bianca, and now Bree... Neither of them pinged me at all (on any of my characters), I go onto my game everyday at least once. I talk to everyone all the time. So why is it that when I go on today, Isabelle says that Bree is moving!?... It shocked me because I never expected it! This upsets me =(

Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## mogyay

xKiYoMiNaTiONx said:


> Okay... now this is getting weird. This is the second time it's happened to me. First Bianca, and now Bree... Neither of them pinged me at all (on any of my characters), I go onto my game everyday at least once. I talk to everyone all the time. So why is it that when I go on today, Isabelle says that Bree is moving!?... It shocked me because I never expected it! This upsets me =(
> 
> Has this happened to anyone before?



they don't always appear to ping you unfortunately. i'd start everyday by talking to each villager and hope that they mention any leaving rumours. i'd keep talking to each one until they either mention another rumour (so you know no one is moving that day) or until they mention that so & so is thinking of leaving. i'd not rely on just pings.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Why do villagers say they're going to move, but when I tell them bye, they decide to stay?



also you probably know this but i'll say it just in case, if they stay they're going to stay you can quit without saving and reload so that they ping you again and actually leave


----------



## TheSuhSpence

If I plant palm trees at the beach, will the beetles spawn on them like on the island?


----------



## lithiumlatte

Hi ! Yet another question about having 2 copies if anyone has a moment. 

So I know that having a cartridge copy and a digital copy for the purposes of having two towns an cause save data corruption, but is the same true for 2 cartridge ones?


----------



## Ragdoll

lithiumlatte said:


> Hi ! Yet another question about having 2 copies if anyone has a moment.
> 
> So I know that having a cartridge copy and a digital copy for the purposes of having two towns an cause save data corruption, but is the same true for 2 cartridge ones?


not very likely, i have 3 towns myself and they all work just fine in the same 3DS


----------



## roseflower

TheSuhSpence said:


> If I plant palm trees at the beach, will the beetles spawn on them like on the island?



Yes the beetles will spawn there but only in the summer.


----------



## lazuli

TheSuhSpence said:


> If I plant palm trees at the beach, will the beetles spawn on them like on the island?



well yeah
but ppl would rather beetle hunt on the island bc of the shape of the island so its easier to not scare bugs away
E: meant that you can plant em in summer for bugs to come


----------



## roseflower

computertrash said:


> well yeah
> but ppl would rather beetle hunt on the island bc of the shape of the island so its easier to not scare bugs away



Yes that?s right, it?s easier c:


----------



## Sugardonuts

Is there a way to back-up save data?


----------



## Vizionari

Sugardonuts said:


> Is there a way to back-up save data?



I'd assume a Powersave...I'm not sure though. It may help if your town gets corrupted but I'm not positive.


----------



## lazuli

Vizionari said:


> I'd assume a Powersave...I'm not sure though. It may help if your town gets corrupted but I'm not positive.



mmmm kinda. powersaves allow you to make a copy of ur town so if u mess up afterwards (like a dreamie moves out or whatever), you can just reload that save and itll be like new
this is how ppl are able to give multiples of villagers away so often


----------



## Quill

I'm getting a second copy of NL today but only have the one 3ds. So how does this work in regards to the friend code? If someone has me added to their 3ds friend list (and vice versa), will they automatically be able to visit whichever town I'm playing on, assuming the gates are open? And if I have a villager in the void in one copy and switch over to another copy, is there a chance of that villager moving in on the second copy, the way you can pick up a villager from streetpass; or would that only happen with a second 3ds system? (oh god so confusing).


----------



## lazuli

kitandquill said:


> I'm getting a second copy of NL today but only have the one 3ds. So how does this work in regards to the friend code? If someone has me added to their 3ds friend list (and vice versa), will they automatically be able to visit whichever town I'm playing on, assuming the gates are open?



yes. so be mindful about which cart is in ur ds.



kitandquill said:


> And if I have a villager in the void in one copy and switch over to another copy, is there a chance of that villager moving in on the second copy, the way you can pick up a villager from streetpass; or would that only happen with a second 3ds system? (oh god so confusing).



no. you cant streetpass yourself with only one ds. youd need a second system in order for voided villagers to move to tha other town.


----------



## Quill

Great, thanks for your help!


----------



## Sugardonuts

computertrash said:


> mmmm kinda. powersaves allow you to make a copy of ur town so if u mess up afterwards (like a dreamie moves out or whatever), you can just reload that save and itll be like new
> this is how ppl are able to give multiples of villagers away so often


Isn't powersave only usable for physical copies, though?  My copy of ACNL is digital, haha ><


----------



## FireNinja1

Sugardonuts said:


> Isn't powersave only usable for physical copies, though?  My copy of ACNL is digital, haha ><



I don't know, and this really isn't the place to ask. Ask elsewhere, as powersaves and hacks aren't really to be discussed here. (no mini-modding, js, you're probably not going to get that many answers)


----------



## Sugardonuts

Ah, sorry! I forgot about that ><
Thanks to the people who answered, though ^^


----------



## Spooky.

I went to my friends town today, who recently had a villager move out. I only have 9 villagers. If I adopt a villager from someone else, will I still pick up the villager from her void, or will I get the villager I adopted?


Edit: Also, do they have to come to MY town for their move-out to plot in my town, or do I go to theirs? I went to her town, she didn't go to mine. Will I still pick up the villager from her?


----------



## roseflower

Namstar said:


> I went to my friends town today, who recently had a villager move out. I only have 9 villagers. If I adopt a villager from someone else, will I still pick up the villager from her void, or will I get the villager I adopted?
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, do they have to come to MY town for their move-out to plot in my town, or do I go to theirs? I went to her town, she didn't go to mine. Will I still pick up the villager from her?



You will get the villager you adopted, because it cancelled the move in from the void. It doesn`t matter who visits, you would pick up her voided villager I think.
But I don`t know if there is a 100% chance to pick up voided villagers.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Sir Integra said:


> not very likely, i have 3 towns myself and they all work just fine in the same 3DS



thank you xx


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

How do you know how many people have visited your town? I hear people saying you need like 100 visits to upgrade your train station but how do you know how many times other people have visited?


----------



## FireNinja1

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> How do you know how many people have visited your town? I hear people saying you need like 100 visits to upgrade your train station but how do you know how many times other people have visited?



1. Go to your town tree
2. Sit on it
3. Wait for the history to roll
4. At the end it will say "Visitors to [insert town name]" and then in the next line say "[number] people"


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

FireNinja1 said:


> 1. Go to your town tree
> 2. Sit on it
> 3. Wait for the history to roll
> 4. At the end it will say "Visitors to [insert town name]" and then in the next line say "[number] people"



Ohhh okay thanks


----------



## Spooky.

Can you lose villagers while plot resetting? Say if it takes you a week to get a villager to plot where you want, can you lose other villagers in that time frame?


----------



## Espurr96

What exactly is voiding? I am kinda new to these big girl terms.


----------



## roseflower

Espurr96 said:


> What exactly is voiding? I am kinda new to these big girl terms.



Voiding a villager means that the villager did not move to a new town. The villager can move to another town when connecting or streetpassing other players, because the villager is still in your void.


----------



## Ettienne

Espurr96 said:


> What exactly is voiding? I am kinda new to these big girl terms.



When you let a villager move out, but don't trade/give them to someone else. Occasionally voided villagers will move into the next town you visit if there were fewer than 10 villagers there.

EDIT: Sniped. Took too long to answer. xD


----------



## Locket

How do you get the "Moved out" sign?


----------



## Ettienne

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> How do you get the "Moved out" sign?



You'll only see this sign when a villager is invited to another player's town and they have accepted. After you end the wi-fi session, the sign will be on the door for the rest of the day.


----------



## Yea

Hello everyone, I'm new to this forum. I've been playing since 2013 when it was released and have amassed a ton of time playing. This past Saturday I got the New 3DS XL as an early B-Day from my Mother & Sister-in-Law. I transferred everything over per Nintendo's transferring guide on their official YouTube channel, and have ABSOLUTELY ZERO of my game saves, especially my New Leaf Save. I went through many things to retrieve it back but nothing works. This has left me to restart everything from scratch. So I'm asking everyone on here if they can please visit my town and spare 1 fruit from their town if they can I would be truly appreciative of it. My town has pears (not many if any as I just restarted a few hours ago).

Thanks for any help
Name: Yea
Town: Asura
Friend Code: 4382-2477-2614
Wii U: Papayea


----------



## lithiumlatte

Hey, I've got  mixed information on this so here goes: what grass type corresponds to which snow type? Say for example I wanted the star shaped snow - which grass do you have to have for that? (I have triangle)


----------



## FireNinja1

Yea said:


> snip



Well, sorry to hear. You may have better luck on the ACNL Online subforum (not trying to minimod, js). Good luck with your new town.


----------



## Bulbadragon

lithiumlatte said:


> Hey, I've got  mixed information on this so here goes: what grass type corresponds to which snow type? Say for example I wanted the star shaped snow - which grass do you have to have for that? (I have triangle)



If you want star shaped snow, you have to have circle shaped grass. 
I'm not sure what other grass types have as the snow type. I only know the star shaped grass goes with the circles because that's what my town has.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Bulbadragon said:


> If you want star shaped snow, you have to have circle shaped grass.
> I'm not sure what other grass types have as the snow type. I only know the star shaped grass goes with the circles because that's what my town has.



Ahh thank you  I'd seen people saying triangle = stars?


----------



## roseflower

lithiumlatte said:


> Ahh thank you  I'd seen people saying triangle = stars?



Triangle grass will turn to square snow c:


----------



## IndiaHawker

Would it be okay to name a character "Pub" and design their house like a pub, or would that be against the rules because pubs are for over 18s? Would it be okay to use items like vinegar and make it look like they're bottles of alcohol? Thanks!


----------



## Yea

Thanks yeah almost 2 years worth of work all gone down the drain


----------



## Lotte

So Octavian just told me that Stitches is thinking of moving, but Stitches isn't pinging. 
This happened to me with Punchy, where Octavian said Punchy was thinking of moving, but he didn't ping and ended up in boxes a few days later. I didn't mind Punchy moving since I wanted to get rid of him anyway, but I don't want Stitches to move but I'm not sure how to get him to ping, unless this is some sort of bug/glitch ..?


----------



## Ragdoll

Lotte said:


> So Octavian just told me that Stitches is thinking of moving, but Stitches isn't pinging.
> This happened to me with Punchy, where Octavian said Punchy was thinking of moving, but he didn't ping and ended up in boxes a few days later. I didn't mind Punchy moving since I wanted to get rid of him anyway, but I don't want Stitches to move but I'm not sure how to get him to ping, unless this is some sort of bug/glitch ..?


try to make him ping after 30mins/1hr... and walk by Stitches (and _only_ Stitches, so no one else will ping you.), he should ping ;w;


----------



## Arabelle

Lotte said:


> So Octavian just told me that Stitches is thinking of moving, but Stitches isn't pinging.
> This happened to me with Punchy, where Octavian said Punchy was thinking of moving, but he didn't ping and ended up in boxes a few days later. I didn't mind Punchy moving since I wanted to get rid of him anyway, but I don't want Stitches to move but I'm not sure how to get him to ping, unless this is some sort of bug/glitch ..?



You have to find Stitches outside & have him ping when he sees you.  Do you have any side characters other than your mayor?  If you do, save and quit on your mayor and log on side character, and check if stitches will ping him or her.  If you only have your mayor and you don't mind TTing a few hours, change the time and TT like an hour ahead or back. Log on and find him outside.  You can probably keep doing save & quit and load up the game til you see Stitches outside w/o TTing... Or you can also try wetsuit/diving method.  (Basically, fill up your entire pockets with flowers or seashells, and go swimming in the water for 5 minutes or longer and run in front of Stitches so he will ping).


----------



## Ragdoll

xsophiex said:


> *You have to find Stitches outside*& have him ping when he sees you.  Do you have any side characters other than your mayor?  If you do, save and quit on your mayor and log on side character, and check if stitches will ping him or her.  If you only have your mayor and you don't mind TTing a few hours, change the time and TT like an hour ahead or back. Log on and find him outside.  You can probably keep doing save & quit and load up the game til you see Stitches outside w/o TTing... Or you can also try wetsuit/diving method.  (Basically, fill up your entire pockets with flowers or seashells, and go swimming in the water for 5 minutes or longer and run in front of Stitches so he will ping).


i thought that anyone who's thinking of moving will always be outside? ;o

EDIT*: exceptions if their sick/it's their birthday


----------



## Ras

Lotte said:


> So Octavian just told me that Stitches is thinking of moving, but Stitches isn't pinging.
> This happened to me with Punchy, where Octavian said Punchy was thinking of moving, but he didn't ping and ended up in boxes a few days later. I didn't mind Punchy moving since I wanted to get rid of him anyway, but I don't want Stitches to move but I'm not sure how to get him to ping, unless this is some sort of bug/glitch ..?



Talk to him.  He may want you to dig up a time capsule and that takes pecedence over a move ping.  Talk to him, save and exit, and walk past him again.  He should ping.


----------



## Lotte

Thanks guys! I ended up TTing a few hours backwards and when I walked passed him he finally pinged. I was so worried I was going to lose him ;^;


----------



## Ettienne

Lotte said:


> Thanks guys! I ended up TTing a few hours backwards and when I walked passed him he finally pinged. I was so worried I was going to lose him ;^;



You can always save and quit. Then hop right back in and make sure you only let that villager see you, so no one else steals the ping. Go straight towards their house, as they should be close by outside. I do this all the time when someone else has already pinged me, or I'm feeling lazy and don't want to wander around town for 5-10 minutes in hopes of a getting a ping once the timer's reset.


----------



## PlasmaPower

How come with a game with animal villagers, they never try to eat each other?

For example, Whitney eating Ken after he said something to make Whitney angry.


----------



## Ragdoll

PlasmaPower said:


> How come with a game with animal villagers, they never try to eat each other?
> 
> For example, Whitney eating Ken after he said something to make Whitney angry.



uhm... maybe because this isnt a violent game? geez XDD


----------



## isa

I have a problem with get the perfect town. In 3 weeks of playing, Isabelle I got the perfect town and my town had few pwp and vegetation. Some areas appeared deserts.

Now I have 30 pwp, a ton of flower, trees and bushes and she tells me I have much unused space. I put pwp in areas where there were only trees and she says the same.
WHAT? I don't understand this! What is the problem??  I love my town and I don't want change the distribution.

My English is bad, sorry If I haven't written good.


----------



## FireNinja1

isa said:


> I have a problem with get the perfect town. In 3 weeks of playing, Isabelle I got the perfect town and my town had few pwp and vegetation. Some areas appeared deserts.
> 
> Now I have 30 pwp, a ton of flower, trees and bushes and she tells me I have much unused space. I put pwp in areas where there were only trees and she says the same.
> WHAT? I don't understand this! What is the problem??  I love my town and I don't want change the distribution.
> 
> My English is bad, sorry If I haven't written good.



You may have added PWPs that harm the rating, which may explain why you lost the perfect rating.


----------



## tassberri

How do I get tbt bells?


----------



## Amalthea

tassberri said:


> How do I get tbt bells?


You get TBT Bells(or BTB) by posting.  Not all forums will grant bells when you post, however. The amount of bells you get is determined by the length of your message.


----------



## lithiumlatte

This is a bit random, but does anyone happen to know if all towns have the exact same amount of space on their beach/beaches?


----------



## PlasmaPower

How many blocks of space I need to build a bridge next to a house?


----------



## roseflower

lithiumlatte said:


> This is a bit random, but does anyone happen to know if all towns have the exact same amount of space on their beach/beaches?



No I think the space varies, some of the beaches appear to have more space, some are smaller. But the difference is minor.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> How many blocks of space I need to build a bridge next to a house?



Here is a guide for you c:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?147177-BRIDGE-SPACE-REQUIREMENTS-GUIDE


----------



## lithiumlatte

^^ Thanks roseflower! 

Someone needs to kick me out of this thread tbh ha, I've got another one. Did we ever figure out how glitch town was done?


----------



## kasane

lithiumlatte said:


> ^^ Thanks roseflower!
> 
> Someone needs to kick me out of this thread tbh ha, I've got another one. Did we ever figure out how glitch town was done?



From what I know, the glitch towns with PWPs sprawled around the beach and other areas, it was a glitch for the Japanese cartridges only. 
It got patched afterwards for us though.


----------



## isa

FireNinja1 said:


> You may have added PWPs that harm the rating, which may explain why you lost the perfect rating.



I added Totem and water well, and I removed log Bench and instrument shelter.  The Windmill is in other area, and in his old place is the water well.

With the well, log bench and instrument shelter,I had the perfect town. I have many trees and bushes new, I'm thinking that's are the problem.><U

Edit:

I'm thinking...Separating the fruit trees by type can be the cause? Is it better mix? Before, I had all different fruit trees together, now most are separated by type. Also I have lot of normal tress, and minus of fruit.


----------



## roseflower

isa said:


> I added Totem and water well, and I removed log Bench and instrument shelter.  The Windmill is in other area, and in his old place is the water well.
> 
> With the well, log bench and instrument shelter,I had the perfect town. I have many trees and bushes new, I'm thinking that's are the problem.><U
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I'm thinking...Separating the fruit trees by type can be the cause? Is it better mix? Before, I had all different fruit trees together, now most are separated by type. Also I have lot of normal tress, and minus of fruit.



I think the problem is the tree and PWP ratio, the type of tree doesn?t matter. Maybe you try to demolish a few PWPs or you need less trees if you have too many. I?ve had perfect town with just 15 PWPs. Here are some tips: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Perfect_Town


----------



## PlasmaPower

roseflower said:


> I think the problem is the tree and PWP ratio, the type of tree doesn?t matter. Maybe you try to demolish a few PWPs or you need less trees if you have too many. I?ve had perfect town with just 15 PWPs. Here are some tips: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Perfect_Town



So, do I need 4x4 of extra space to build a bridge?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And can I just plot someone's house right next to the border of the extra space?


----------



## isa

roseflower said:


> I think the problem is the tree and PWP ratio, the type of tree doesn?t matter. Maybe you try to demolish a few PWPs or you need less trees if you have too many. I?ve had perfect town with just 15 PWPs. Here are some tips: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Perfect_Town



In the first month I had perfect town and I did not read guides. Now I look like a noob XD. I removed various pwp and the qualification not changed. Recently I was in works and maybe the mill is the cause, because is in new space, but i love it this position!


----------



## IndiaHawker

IndiaHawker said:


> Would it be okay to name a character "Pub" and design their house like a pub, or would that be against the rules because pubs are for over 18s? Would it be okay to use items like vinegar and make it look like they're bottles of alcohol? Thanks!



Anyone know please?


----------



## FireNinja1

IndiaHawker said:


> Anyone know please?



Not exactly sure, but I don't think that Nintendo is too enforcing on their policies. It might go against something, but then again you've got towns with gory designs and horror like Aika, and those haven't faced any trouble. I'd say go ahead with it.


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh

I apologize if this has been asked already, but what's the most risk-free and quick way to get villagers to move out? Most things I find on the internet A. Don't work or B. have the misconception that hitting villagers with a net works. I've been using time travel but it's often caused people I liked to move out by accident. Goodbye stitches, kiki, and velma... ;~;


----------



## jcnorn

Fighter_Kibbeh said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already, but what's the most risk-free and quick way to get villagers to move out? Most things I find on the internet A. Don't work or B. have the misconception that hitting villagers with a net works. I've been using time travel but it's often caused people I liked to move out by accident. Goodbye stitches, kiki, and velma... ;~;



I find it to be playing each day, running around and talking to everyone, almost constantly, to hear rumours about moving out and running past and around in a circle around villagers to see if they ping a couple of times a day


----------



## PlasmaPower

How come most of the cats don't have noses? How are they supposed to filter out the germs that are going in and out of their bodies?


----------



## PlasmaPower

Also, why is Isabelle such a hypocrite? On holidays, she says I can't lay down PWPs because "I'll overwork" when she's there with her workaholic personality standing there and thinks of nothing but work 95% of the time.


----------



## Hakoe

Sorry if this question is already awnsered but i heard you must be friends with someone to go to their town with internet . is this true and if it is how can you become 'friends'

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fighter_Kibbeh said:


> I apologize if this has been asked already, but what's the most risk-free and quick way to get villagers to move out? Most things I find on the internet A. Don't work or B. have the misconception that hitting villagers with a net works. I've been using time travel but it's often caused people I liked to move out by accident. Goodbye stitches, kiki, and velma... ;~;




I don't know if this works for you but when i want someone to move out when that person is in boxes i come and introduce myself and then i never talk to that animal again and it is gone in a week .


----------



## P.K.

Hakoe said:


> Sorry if this question is already awnsered but i heard you must be friends with someone to go to their town with internet . is this true and if it is how can you become 'friends'
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this works for you but when i want someone to move out when that person is in boxes i come and introduce myself and then i never talk to that animal again and it is gone in a week .



You add each other's 3ds friend codes.


----------



## PlasmaPower

How come your villagers never know there's a flea on them even though they feel itching?


----------



## jdchicky10

Ok. So I'm having issues planting my bamboo. I read somewhere that you don't have to put a space between bamboo for them to grow properly but mine always die. I currently have 2 bamboo plants and they have one space between them. If I plant a bamboo shut between them it just dirs. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## IndiaHawker

Thanks for the answer! What things do you need a free character slot to do? I know plot resetting but anything else?

Also, does anyone have a picture that shows where things can be placed around the cafe? A bit unsure as to how it works with the extra square in front of the entrance, and dont want to position it wrongly as I can't change it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## snapdragon

PlasmaPower said:


> How come your villagers never know there's a flea on them even though they feel itching?



These are the questions that haunt me... o.o


----------



## roseflower

jdchicky10 said:


> Ok. So I'm having issues planting my bamboo. I read somewhere that you don't have to put a space between bamboo for them to grow properly but mine always die. I currently have 2 bamboo plants and they have one space between them. If I plant a bamboo shut between them it just dirs. What am I doing wrong?



Bamboo is just like a tree, so you can`t plant between. You can plant bushes between them though.


----------



## lithiumlatte

This has probably been asked a hundred times, but how many spaces has to be between the edge of the plaza and a pwp? in this case, the roost. 
I know that the roost needs 3 empty spaces to the left and right of it, and one space front and back, but I want to put it to the right of the plaza. Will that still be 3 spaces or would it be 4 bc of the plaza? Thanks! x


----------



## Piads

Ok so i have a question about brewsters cafe...how do i work in the cafe? I seem to have no idea about it...also what are the special beans i keep reading about ? What is the purpose of them?


----------



## isebrilia

Piads said:


> Ok so i have a question about brewsters cafe...how do i work in the cafe? I seem to have no idea about it...also what are the special beans i keep reading about ? What is the purpose of them?



after you've had seven cups of coffee at the roost, talk to brewster by standing next to the counter and he'll offer you a job. 
if you serve the customers their orders correctly, he will give you rewards. gradually, the rewards will get better and you will get the brewster gyroids, which is the last reward.
coffee beans have no use except for selling in retail really.


----------



## Piads

isebrilia said:


> after you've had seven cups of coffee at the roost, talk to brewster by standing next to the counter and he'll offer you a job.
> if you serve the customers their orders correctly, he will give you rewards. gradually, the rewards will get better and you will get the brewster gyroids, which is the last reward.
> coffee beans have no use except for selling in retail really.


Wow i didnt know i have to stand on the counter and talk to him...have had more than 7 cups  
Thanks for the heads up)


----------



## jdchicky10

roseflower said:


> Bamboo is just like a tree, so you can`t plant between. You can plant bushes between them though.



So does that mean I can't put it right against a pwp either?


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

A few days ago, since I had 2 open villager spaces, I adopted Portia and Moe in the same day.
The next day, Moe plotted out his home.
Yesterday, Moe was in boxes.
Today, Moe has unpacked.
What happened to Portia? I checked around and she hasn't plotted. o_o 
When is she going to move in?
And how soon will a villager ping me to leave after another villager has moved in?


----------



## Campy

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> A few days ago, since I had 2 open villager spaces, I adopted Portia and Moe in the same day.
> The next day, Moe plotted out his home.
> Yesterday, Moe was in boxes.
> Today, Moe has unpacked.
> What happened to Portia? I checked around and she hasn't plotted. o_o
> When is she going to move in?
> And how soon will a villager ping me to leave after another villager has moved in?


I'm afraid Portia won't show up anymore; if you invite several villagers to move in on the same in-game day, only the last villager you invited will move in. If you want to invite several villagers, you'll have to do it on separate in-game days!

Edit: Oh, and to answer your second question, there isn't a set amount of time between a villager moving in and the next villager wanting to move out. It could be as early as the next day, or it could be several days. I've never heard of it taking longer than a week though, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Vizionari

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> A few days ago, since I had 2 open villager spaces, I adopted Portia and Moe in the same day.
> The next day, Moe plotted out his home.
> Yesterday, Moe was in boxes.
> Today, Moe has unpacked.
> What happened to Portia? I checked around and she hasn't plotted. o_o
> When is she going to move in?
> And how soon will a villager ping me to leave after another villager has moved in?


You can only invite one villager in at a time, even if you have multiple spaces for villagers. The last villager you invited was probably Moe, which is why he moved in, and therefore cancelled out Portia moving in. 

When Moe has plotted, then you can invite Portia back in, if you still have one more villager space.

A villager can ping you to move anytime, whether on the same day or the next day. If you have 8 villagers though, no one will ping you to move until the 9th one moves in.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jdchicky10 said:


> So does that mean I can't put it right against a pwp either?



Nope, there needs to be one space between a PWP and bamboo/trees/bushes for it to grow.


----------



## ACupOfTea

If I want to plot reset a villager, do I have to get them into the right spot within the day? Or, could I go to bed and start up my game the next day with a new character and just repeat the process until the villager goes to the right place?


----------



## Ettienne

ACupOfTea said:


> If I want to plot reset a villager, do I have to get them into the right spot within the day? Or, could I go to bed and start up my game the next day with a new character and just repeat the process until the villager goes to the right place?



You can, yes.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

Are there any consequences for TT'ing backwards? Once I'm done cycling villagers, I'd like to set the date to be current. Will I lose any villagers or mess up my town?


----------



## ACupOfTea

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> Are there any consequences for TT'ing backwards? Once I'm done cycling villagers, I'd like to set the date to be current. Will I lose any villagers or mess up my town?



 You shouldn't. Going back in time always amounts to one day.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

ACupOfTea said:


> You shouldn't. Going back in time always amounts to one day.



Great! Thanks so much.


----------



## lithiumlatte

lithiumlatte said:


> This has probably been asked a hundred times, but how many spaces has to be between the edge of the plaza and a pwp? in this case, the roost.
> I know that the roost needs 3 empty spaces to the left and right of it, and one space front and back, but I want to put it to the right of the plaza. Will that still be 3 spaces or would it be 4 bc of the plaza? Thanks! x



quoting my previous post in case anyone's online now that may know


----------



## roseflower

lithiumlatte said:


> quoting my previous post in case anyone's online now that may know



Why don`t you just try it out and place the PWP with Isabelle, she shows you a preview too. And if you don?t like it you can say no.


----------



## lithiumlatte

roseflower said:


> Why don`t you just try it out and place the PWP with Isabelle, she shows you a preview too. And if you don?t like it you can say no.



Ahh that's because I'm still trying to find the right map! I'm trying to figure out where I'd put all the perm buildings before sticking with one.


----------



## roseflower

lithiumlatte said:


> Ahh that's because I'm still trying to find the right map! I'm trying to figure out where I'd put all the perm buildings before sticking with one.



Okay, good luck finding your perfect map!


----------



## Piyoko

Which letters do villagers keep to show others? Only the first letter the player has written them, or an assortment?


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

I invited a villager into my town last night, and this morning I wanted to plot reset for the first time, but I can't find the villager's plot! ;_; what gives?


----------



## jcnorn

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> I invited a villager into my town last night, and this morning I wanted to plot reset for the first time, but I can't find the villager's plot! ;_; what gives?



I *think* it can take two days before they come moving into your town


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

jcnorn said:


> I *think* it can take two days before they come moving into your town



You are correct! I TT'd another day and found that he had plotted in the exact place I wanted him to!


----------



## jdchicky10

So I left my 3DS on over night in game by accident.  It turned on, saved, and I discovered someone have put down a plot for a house. Because it saved I couldn't do the trick whee you can choose where they live. They chose a HORRIBLE place. Is my only option at this point time travel? And if so how exactly should I go about this?


----------



## Kamsly

Both my and my friend's town has native pears. I kept my perfect pear and he sold his. If I give him a perfect pair from my town will it grow as a perfect pear in his town?

As much info about perfect fruit out there, I should have found an answer to this, but I'm still not sure what is meant by native in the context of perfect fruit. Does it mean native as in actually grew there or does it mean the kind of fruit your town was created with? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Kendai

Kamsly said:


> Both my and my friend's town has native pears. I kept my perfect pear and he sold his. If I give him a perfect pair from my town will it grow as a perfect pear in his town?
> 
> As much info about perfect fruit out there, I should have found an answer to this, but I'm still not sure what is meant by native in the context of perfect fruit. Does it mean native as in actually grew there or does it mean the kind of fruit your town was created with? Thanks in advance for any help.


If your native fruit is pears and so is his, it shouldn't be a problem for him to grow perfect pairs either. I accidentally did the same thing with my apples! Luckily a friend was nice enough to give me a bushel of her perfect apples, so I was able to grow my own.


----------



## jdchicky10

Kamsly said:


> Both my and my friend's town has native pears. I kept my perfect pear and he sold his. If I give him a perfect pair from my town will it grow as a perfect pear in his town?
> 
> As much info about perfect fruit out there, I should have found an answer to this, but I'm still not sure what is meant by native in the context of perfect fruit. Does it mean native as in actually grew there or does it mean the kind of fruit your town was created with? Thanks in advance for any help.



The only perfect fruit that will grow in your town is your native fruit. By that I mean the fruit that grew there naturally from the start. In your case, and your friends,  that fruit is the pear. So you can plant a perfect pear and it will grow a perfect pear tree. Just remember that perfect fruit trees can be temperamental so when you shake them to get the fruit it's best to keep one. That way if the tree doesn't reproduce perfect fruit after shaking it, you'll have one to replant.


----------



## Seth Lios

Piyoko said:


> Which letters do villagers keep to show others? Only the first letter the player has written them, or an assortment?


They usually show me the first letter, but they have also shown me the latest letter written to them before. I haven't seen any other letters.


----------



## Kamsly

Thanks for the quick clear answer!!

Here's another newbie question. This time about running. I know running is bad for grass. Does it count as running if my circle pad is pushed all the way up but I'm pressing B? Or is that just considered fast walking? Does fast walking erode grass?


----------



## jdchicky10

jdchicky10 said:


> So I left my 3DS on over night in game by accident.  It turned on, saved, and I discovered someone have put down a plot for a house. Because it saved I couldn't do the trick whee you can choose where they live. They chose a HORRIBLE place. Is my only option at this point time travel? And if so how exactly should I go about this?



I just wanted to quote my question. I'm still unsure how to go about this.


----------



## Hakoe

thanks for the awnser

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah another question how can you decide where a villager wants to live


----------



## jdchicky10

Hakoe said:


> thanks for the awnser
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh yeah another question how can you decide where a villager wants to live



I'm sorry if you think this is asked too much. I know how to choose but I left it on which saved where they plotted and I don't like it. The question is essentially about the time travel necessary to fix it. I looked at other forums and couldn't find an answer so I asked.


----------



## Seth Lios

If a villager is packed up and ready to move, how long do you have to get them adopted? Do they just go to sleep at their usual time?


----------



## FireNinja1

Seth Lios said:


> If a villager is packed up and ready to move, how long do you have to get them adopted? Do they just go to sleep at their usual time?



I think they wake up at their normal time, so they probably go to sleep at the same as they normally do. I cannot be 100% sure, but I think it is the case.


----------



## Ragdoll

FireNinja1 said:


> I think they wake up at their normal time, so they probably go to sleep at the same as they normally do. I cannot be 100% sure, but I think it is the case.



yeah i can confirm this. 

in addition, (fun fact) after someone adopts your villager, and you check their home after their sleep sched, the note on the door is their sleeping message instead of their move-out message lol.


----------



## Seth Lios

Alright, thank you for your responses!



Sir Integra said:


> yeah i can confirm this.
> 
> in addition, (fun fact) after someone adopts your villager, and you check their home after their sleep sched, the note on the door is their sleeping message instead of their move-out message lol.



Yeah, I saw this when I wanted to check on Dotty after someone adopted her. I'm just glad I said goodbye to her earlier, so I didn't miss my chance.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

never mind, figured it out myself


----------



## IndiaHawker

Can you place a house directly next to stones (like the ones in front of the train station and stuff)? I know you can plant trees and shrubs there without having to leave a space, but not sure if you can with houses?


----------



## meenz

IndiaHawker said:


> Can you place a house directly next to stones (like the ones in front of the train station and stuff)? I know you can plant trees and shrubs there without having to leave a space, but not sure if you can with houses?



No, you cannot. I believe there has to be at least one space between your house and the stone.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

what's the best way to cycle out villagers while still maintaining your town? Marshal moved a few days ago and I wanna get him back


----------



## Spooky.

ZeldaSylveon said:


> what's the best way to cycle out villagers while still maintaining your town? Marshal moved a few days ago and I wanna get him back



Set your ordinance to 'beautiful town' for sure, especially if you're going to time travel to cycle faster. I also make sure to talk to every villager each time I go forward a day to check and see if anyone is thinking about moving out.


----------



## howdelightfull

Do I have to write real things in the letters I send to villagers? Sometimes I just want to send them a piece of furniture for their house and be done with it. In the GC version, they would harass you for sending "bad" letters.

If an animal has put a piece of furniture I want them to keep up for sale in Re-Tail, will they ever take it down? Or should I just buy it and send it to them again?


----------



## Punchyleaf

howdelightfull said:


> Do I have to write real things in the letters I send to villagers? Sometimes I just want to send them a piece of furniture for their house and be done with it. In the GC version, they would harass you for sending "bad" letters.
> 
> If an animal has put a piece of furniture I want them to keep up for sale in Re-Tail, will they ever take it down? Or should I just buy it and send it to them again?



I think they took that bad letter penalty away. But the villagers now just warn you about how they'll share their letters with others when they move so to not put anything embarrassing etcetc

As for the second, buy it, send it back to them, then fill that spot in retail (all empty spots really) with super high priced flowers or something.
They do not take the item down - from my own experience - unless they move.


----------



## howdelightfull

Punchyleaf said:


> I think they took that bad letter penalty away. But the villagers now just warn you about how they'll share their letters with others when they move so to not put anything embarrassing etcetc
> 
> As for the second, buy it, send it back to them, then fill that spot in retail (all empty spots really) with super high priced flowers or something.
> They do not take the item down - from my own experience - unless they move.



Thank you for the super quick response!!


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

So I'm learning the ropes of plot resetting... I made a new character and sent him to find Poppy's plot. I found it, and it was in a weird place, so I opened the home menu, pressed close game, and then opened it up again and created another new character. Poppy's plot was in the same place, but it wasn't a plot anymore! It was a house, and she's unpacking! It's not a horrible place, so I'm not too upset, but what am I doing wrong?


----------



## lithiumlatte

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> So I'm learning the ropes of plot resetting... I made a new character and sent him to find Poppy's plot. I found it, and it was in a weird place, so I opened the home menu, pressed close game, and then opened it up again and created another new character. Poppy's plot was in the same place, but it wasn't a plot anymore! It was a house, and she's unpacking! It's not a horrible place, so I'm not too upset, but what am I doing wrong?



I'm pretty sure the only way this could have happened is if it passed over to the next day whilst you were making the second character the second time? Then it would make sense that it would show up as a house instead of a plot. However the game still hasn't saved the villagers location (unless you've loaded up your mayor) so you still be able to plot reset even if it does show as a house now. Try it out!


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

lithiumlatte said:


> I'm pretty sure the only way this could have happened is if it passed over to the next day whilst you were making the second character the second time? Then it would make sense that it would show up as a house instead of a plot. However the game still hasn't saved the villagers location (unless you've loaded up your mayor) so you still be able to plot reset even if it does show as a house now. Try it out!



Before I made a new character, I TT'd to 5:58 A.M. the day before the plot was supposed to show up (I heard that plots "appear" at 6 A.M.). After I saved and quit, I went ahead and made a new character. Did my setting the block to 5:58 A.M. have something to do with it becoming a house the second time?


----------



## lithiumlatte

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> Before I made a new character, I TT'd to 5:58 A.M. the day before the plot was supposed to show up (I heard that plots "appear" at 6 A.M.). After I saved and quit, I went ahead and made a new character. Did my setting the block to 5:58 A.M. have something to do with it becoming a house the second time?



No it shouldn't have...... so lets run through
So let's say you were playing on the day of 10th, or the early morning of the 11th - then you asked someone to move in. (The 11th is the plot appearing day.) Then, you changed the time to just before it would hit the next 6am. Then you made the new character, didn't like the plot, quit without saving. Then you made  a new character for the second time, loaded the game and for some reason it was a house.

The things you could have messed up following this example would be: if you were playing on the early morning of the 11th, and accidentally changed the_ date _one day forward, when you would've only needed to change the time a couple of hours ahead to 5.58.
Or, you could've accidentally loaded up your mayor between resetting the two characters.

Do you think any of those could be what you did ?


----------



## P.K.

So I'm trying to get two of my dreamies in and I'm questioning as to whether or not it is possible to move them into the spots I want:

Dotty's spot:






Genji's spot:









So is it possible for them to get in here or are the pwps and bridge getting in the way...?


----------



## xKiYoMiNaTiONx

I'm actually not sure if the PWP will be in the way, but the only way for sure to have them in those spots is to plot reset until their plot happens to eventually go into that spot.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

never mind


----------



## jcnorn

If I turn back the time to be earlier in the day that it is (I have played during the day too) Will that still count as me TT for a day? Or does it simply just turn back the clock?


----------



## roseflower

jcnorn said:


> If I turn back the time to be earlier in the day that it is (I have played during the day too) Will that still count as me TT for a day? Or does it simply just turn back the clock?



The only bad thing that will happen is that turnips will spoil, if you bought some. I don`t think it counts as TT a day.


----------



## howdelightfull

Do animals change headgear? I have Victoria and want to know if her face mask can come off if I send her something else?


----------



## jcnorn

roseflower said:


> The only bad thing that will happen is that turnips will spoil, if you bought some. I don`t think it counts as TT a day.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Campy

howdelightfull said:


> Do animals change headgear? I have Victoria and want to know if her face mask can come off if I send her something else?


Nope, you can't change whatever a villager has on their face/head, only their shirt! Would be a cute idea for a next AC game, though. 

Edit: Oh, and no, they don't change it themselves, either.


----------



## TerryMartin

Is there any way to make fishes Respawn or is it just luck?


----------



## roseflower

TerryMartin said:


> Is there any way to make fishes Respawn or is it just luck?



It is random, and you can enter a building and new ones spawn quicker.


----------



## lars708

TerryMartin said:


> Is there any way to make fishes Respawn or is it just luck?



When you save & continue the game resets all fishes and bugs, resulting in new fish spawning in the river and the sea. That is what i always do. Sometimes you have to repeat the process as the game sometimes spawns more bugs than fish.


----------



## TerryMartin

Thank you both, wasn't quite sure about it.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Hi  Can you not get a girls haircut if you're a boy, when you visit another town? 
(just reset, haven't gotten shampoodles myself yet)


----------



## jcnorn

lithiumlatte said:


> Hi  Can you not get a girls haircut if you're a boy, when you visit another town?
> (just reset, haven't gotten shampoodles myself yet)



You need to get a certain number of haircuts before she will open up the other gender hairstyles for you  so keep getting a new hairstyle every day when you get shampoodle and it'll be unlocked in no time  I'm doing that myself currently


----------



## lithiumlatte

jcnorn said:


> You need to get a certain number of haircuts before she will open up the other gender hairstyles for you  so keep getting a new hairstyle every day when you get shampoodle and it'll be unlocked in no time  I'm doing that myself currently



Ahh okay, I mean I knew that's how it works in your own town, but wasn't sure if it's the same when visiting another town. Thank you x


----------



## jcnorn

lithiumlatte said:


> Ahh okay, I mean I knew that's how it works in your own town, but wasn't sure if it's the same when visiting another town. Thank you x



Oooh, visiting other people's town. I'm not sure how that works, but I'm guessing if you have unlocked it in your own town it should work in others too?


----------



## Yoshisaur

When do you get to start laying pathways down? Or how do you do it xD I've been playing for just a couple weeks and really want to put paths down but haven't come across that feature yet.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Yoshisaur said:


> When do you get to start laying pathways down? Or how do you do it xD I've been playing for just a couple weeks and really want to put paths down but haven't come across that feature yet.



You have to have the qr code machine unlocked, then you just scan the path designs and place them on the ground :3


----------



## Yoshisaur

lithiumlatte said:


> You have to have the qr code machine unlocked, then you just scan the path designs and place them on the ground :3


Thanks! I'll look up how to get it unlocked


----------



## P.K.

Yoshisaur said:


> Thanks! I'll look up how to get it unlocked



To unlock the QR machine, you just need to talk to Sable for around 10 days.


----------



## Fernweh

Is it possible to have tree stumps on the island with mushrooms?
Since you can chop down trees with silver axes... 
Anyone tried it? :]


----------



## P.K.

I'm trying to plot reset Genji and I plopped a pwp to stop him from moving from that spot but then I went back and stopped the donations but now the next day his plot isn't touching that spot. Not once. Why?


----------



## lars708

Fernweh said:


> Is it possible to have tree stumps on the island with mushrooms?
> Since you can chop down trees with silver axes...
> Anyone tried it? :]



Do you mean those special patterns? If yes then yeah you can! I have some of them on my own island!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Yesterday, I invited Big Top from a campsite and Agent S from someone's town to both move in. Nobody came in today. I was hoping Agent  S would. Now, they should both be coming in tomorrow and I don't think that's possible. Are one of them going to flake on me?


----------



## Reese

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Yesterday, I invited Big Top from a campsite and Agent S from someone's town to both move in. Nobody came in today. I was hoping Agent  S would. Now, they should both be coming in tomorrow and I don't think that's possible. Are one of them going to flake on me?


If you invite two villagers in the same day only one will move in, even if you have space for two. You'll probably get Big Top since campsite villagers take priority over villagers from other towns (I think) and campsite villagers always take two days to move in.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Can villagers not plot on top of stumps?


----------



## Ragdoll

lithiumlatte said:


> Can villagers not plot on top of stumps?



if they can plot on top of trees and the nasty rafflesia, i think they can plot on top of stumps ;o


----------



## Stevey Queen

Reese said:


> If you invite two villagers in the same day only one will move in, even if you have space for two. You'll probably get Big Top since campsite villagers take priority over villagers from other towns (I think) and campsite villagers always take two days to move in.



I TT and they are both moving in (not on the same day)

thanks though


----------



## lithiumlatte

Sir Integra said:


> if they can plot on top of trees and the nasty rafflesia, i think they can plot on top of stumps ;o



I've just extremely unlucky plot resetting then~ thank you x


----------



## Swizzle

Does ignoring a villager really work to try and get them to move out? I had O Hare move in a couple weeks ago unexpectedly from a friend's town and now my town is full. I want him to move out, so when he first moved in, I introduced myself as the mayor and my 3 other player characters, but only spoke to him once with each person. He's still around and I've had 3 or 4 villagers ask to move out except him. I'm beginning to think ignoring him won't do anything and that I should just befriend him.

I just hope he's not like Cherry is--though I like her, she was my 9th villager and she's never asked to move once, even though I'm at my highest friendship with her.


----------



## lars708

Swizzle said:


> Does ignoring a villager really work to try and get them to move out? I had O Hare move in a couple weeks ago unexpectedly from a friend's town and now my town is full. I want him to move out, so when he first moved in, I introduced myself as the mayor and my 3 other player characters, but only spoke to him once with each person. He's still around and I've had 3 or 4 villagers ask to move out except him. I'm beginning to think ignoring him won't do anything and that I should just befriend him.
> 
> I just hope he's not like Cherry is--though I like her, she was my 9th villager and she's never asked to move once, even though I'm at my highest friendship with her.



A friend of me always day that talking to a villager daily (Not really befriending him though) will make him move out faster than ignoring a villager. I do not have any proof of this or have experience with this theory. So maybe you'll just have to try talking to villagers you want to kick out of your town! At least i can say i had that purple frog in my town (forgot the name) and i wanted her out. I never ever talked to her and she stayed for like 3 months and like 5 villagers moved out already by the time she finally decided to move out! 

Good luck!


----------



## duckvely

If I TT to April Fool's Day, will I still be able to play it on the actual day this year? I know it doesn't work with birthdays.


----------



## Stevey Queen

duckyluv said:


> If I TT to April Fool's Day, will I still be able to play it on the actual day this year? I know it doesn't work with birthdays.



Most likely. Maybe. I can't say for sure. What's the point in that though?


----------



## duckvely

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Most likely. Maybe. I can't say for sure. What's the point in that though?



I'm cycling right now and I'm on the day before April 1 so I want to make sure I can play it on the actual day when I have different villagers since I have 3 villagers I don't plan on keeping


----------



## FireNinja1

duckyluv said:


> I'm cycling right now and I'm on the day before April 1 so I want to make sure I can play it on the actual day when I have different villagers since I have 3 villagers I don't plan on keeping



Yes, I believe you can. I know someone who had a cycling town and literally moved back and forth between the second and first just to get as many pics as he could.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Do I need more than one medicine to cure a villager with a cold?


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

are gold roses worth anything on here? I've accidentally made like 20 of them and i don't want them


----------



## Stevey Queen

ZeldaSylveon said:


> are gold roses worth anything on here? I've accidentally made like 20 of them and i don't want them



I'm pretty sure they are. People with beautiful ordinance towns would appreciate them since it isn't easy to get them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PlasmaPower said:


> Do I need more than one medicine to cure a villager with a cold?



If they are sick for more then one day, yes. I haven't had anybody sick like ever in this game but in wild world they would be sick for days.


----------



## lars708

PlasmaPower said:


> Do I need more than one medicine to cure a villager with a cold?



Usually not, after you gave the first medicine he or she should be better the next day, but apparently they could be sick for more days. It never happened to me though and i have been playing since release, so i do not think that this is the case.


----------



## roseflower

PlasmaPower said:


> Do I need more than one medicine to cure a villager with a cold?



Usually a villager is sick in my town for three days, so I give them medicine on every day of the three days. And then they get well again c:


----------



## lunathenia

duckyluv said:


> If I TT to April Fool's Day, will I still be able to play it on the actual day this year? I know it doesn't work with birthdays.



You can! I've done it to obtain 2 copies of villagers' pics.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lithiumlatte said:


> Can villagers not plot on top of stumps?



They can! I had a villager move in and he destroyed 2 of mine lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

My (parents') new router was set up to WPA2-PSK security and I can no longer play multiplayer online. I can still get DLC, use browser, etc but it's not letting me go to someone's town or let anyone visit. What's weird though is that I can still open the gate and see who's open but I get the error code when tell Porter I want to go to that town. 

Anyone had the same problem and what's your router security set to?
Thanks!


----------



## FireNinja1

lunathenia said:


> You can! I've done it to obtain 2 copies of villagers' pics.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> They can! I had a villager move in and he destroyed 2 of mine lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My (parents') new router was set up to WPA2-PSK security and I can no longer play multiplayer online. I can still get DLC, use browser, etc but it's not letting me go to someone's town or let anyone visit. What's weird though is that I can still open the gate and see who's open but I get the error code when tell Porter I want to go to that town.
> 
> Anyone had the same problem and what's your router security set to?
> Thanks!


Try running a connection test on your 3DS. I run it when I can and that seems to fix most of my issues for me. I don't know what security I use, but my 3DS can do most internet things fine except for going to towns


----------



## Yoshisaur

Kitty had me burry a time capsule for her... but it's gone now and I definitely checked the correct spot. What makes them disappear?


----------



## Seth Lios

Yoshisaur said:


> Kitty had me burry a time capsule for her... but it's gone now and I definitely checked the correct spot. What makes them disappear?


They will disappear the day after you bury them, so don't worry about that. After a certain amount of time passes (possibly a few weeks), it will reappear and Kitty will ask you to bring it back to her.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Seth Lios said:


> They will disappear the day after you bury them, so don't worry about that. After a certain amount of time passes (possibly a few weeks), it will reappear and Kitty will ask you to bring it back to her.



Oh thanks! I was worried I put it too close to a tree and it went away from that.


----------



## Spooky.

Do clovers that aren't four-leaf clovers count as weeds if you don't pick them up?


----------



## lars708

No they also do not affect your town rating (What Isabelle tells you at the town hall) either.


----------



## cosmicluma

I was wondering how villager trading actually works, there doesn't seem to be an explanation of the process in the villager trading plaza. For example if I wanted to sell a villager of mine, how does that happen?


----------



## lars708

cosmicluma said:


> I was wondering how villager trading actually works, there doesn't seem to be an explanation of the process in the villager trading plaza. For example if I wanted to sell a villager of mine, how does that happen?



When your villager is about to move out and is "in boxes" (his or her house is full of boxes then) someone from another town can talk to they villager and they will eventually ask if they could move in your town.


----------



## lithiumlatte

hey anyone  I seem to being having a really dumb moment rn, I can't work out why these two bushes don't grow? 




I know they have to be done left to right, but there's no tree blocking them on the right


----------



## P.K.

lithiumlatte said:


> hey anyone  I seem to being having a really dumb moment rn, I can't work out why these two bushes don't grow?
> 
> View attachment 87361
> 
> I know they have to be done left to right, but there's no tree blocking them on the right



Because of the rock. Bushes and trees must be a space away from rocks to avoid wilting.


----------



## Beardo

What are "weed towns"? What's the point of having all those weeds?


----------



## Hypno KK

Beardo said:


> What are "weed towns"? What's the point of having all those weeds?



Weeding day and badges.


----------



## Beardo

Hypno KK said:


> Weeding day and badges.



Oh! Okay, thanks.


----------



## lithiumlatte

P.K. said:


> Because of the rock. Bushes and trees must be a space away from rocks to avoid wilting.



Ohh, there goes my plan to hide the rock  Thank you!


----------



## candiedapples

On the subject of villager trading, if I have 10 villagers with one in boxes, and someone comes by to adopt my moving villager, is there any way I could prevent a random move in from the other player's void? Do I have to wait until my 10th is completely gone from my town before I can adopt another one?


----------



## Ettienne

candiedapples said:


> On the subject of villager trading, if I have 10 villagers with one in boxes, and someone comes by to adopt my moving villager, is there any way I could prevent a random move in from the other player's void? Do I have to wait until my 10th is completely gone from my town before I can adopt another one?



The villager's house must be completely gone from your town, yes. It seems the best way to prevent a move in is simply starting the next day with a new character to check for a move in. If there is, quit without saving and start again in the same way with a new character until no move in appears. Once you're absolutely sure a move in isn't hiding somewhere, save with your new character. Now you can safely start with your mayor and adopt another villager.


----------



## yoyo98

Sorry if this already on here, but can you get the gold insect catching badge by using the infinite bug glitch?


----------



## lars708

yoyo98 said:


> Sorry if this already on here, but can you get the gold insect catching badge by using the infinite bug glitch?



~What is the infinite bug glitch? Please tell me! I am curious about it now lol


----------



## yoyo98

It's a glitch you do with your net. You can glitch underground and keep catching the same exact bug you catch on the beach. So after you've caught it once, all you have to do is keep pressing A.


----------



## lars708

yoyo98 said:


> It's a glitch you do with your net. You can glitch underground and keep catching the same exact bug you catch on the beach. So after you've caught it once, all you have to do is keep pressing A.



Oh i found it, what an odd glitch. I think that it should work but i do not know how the game counts the bugs, maybe it won't register your catch because it's a glitch. Hmmm i honestly have no idea!


----------



## LambdaDelta

related to gold bug catching badges (and fish/deep sea creatures), do ones caught during tours count for it?

I know it doesn't count for the encyclopedia, but if I can double up grinding for the gold medal badge with this stuff it'd be cool


----------



## Hypno KK

LambdaDelta said:


> related to gold bug catching badges (and fish/deep sea creatures), do ones caught during tours count for it?
> 
> I know it doesn't count for the encyclopedia, but if I can double up grinding for the gold medal badge with this stuff it'd be cool



I don't think so but I could be wrong since I've never tested it.


----------



## Hypno KK

What happens if you delete the patterns you've used to make custom stuff? It turns blank, right? Can you swap custom items between human characters by dropping them?


----------



## LambdaDelta

I know if you remove clothing from the Able Sisters display, villagers will still be wearing it with the design and all. so I think it might be something similar to that? where the design on the object stays until you refurbish again


----------



## Hypno KK

LambdaDelta said:


> I know if you remove clothing from the Able Sisters display, villagers will still be wearing it with the design and all. so I think it might be something similar to that? where the design on the object stays until you refurbish again



I thought it turned white, now I'm pretty confused! I hope someone can confirm this. Thanks!


----------



## lars708

LambdaDelta said:


> related to gold bug catching badges (and fish/deep sea creatures), do ones caught during tours count for it?
> 
> I know it doesn't count for the encyclopedia, but if I can double up grinding for the gold medal badge with this stuff it'd be cool



No it does not count at all sadly  I am sure of it because i would have gotten at least the Silver badge by now that way

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hypno KK said:


> What happens if you delete the patterns you've used to make custom stuff? It turns blank, right? Can you swap custom items between human characters by dropping them?



Yes it turns blank, the design you selected for the refurbished items changes along with the space corresponding for it. For example when you draw a black line on it the black line will be on your furniture too. This is what my friend says at least so i am not sure, why don?t you test it?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

Is there any way I can undo when I marked every thing as read accidentally? I clicked the wrong thing and now it thinks that I've read every forum and I don't really like it, but I can live with it if there's no way to reverse it :/


----------



## FireNinja1

Elephantmarshmallow said:


> Is there any way I can undo when I marked every thing as read accidentally? I clicked the wrong thing and now it thinks that I've read every forum and I don't really like it, but I can live with it if there's no way to reverse it :/


If there's a new post on the subforum, it will re-mark itself as unread. Give it a few days and it should all return to normal.


----------



## Hypno KK

lars708 said:


> No it does not count at all sadly  I am sure of it because i would have gotten at least the Silver badge by now that way
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it turns blank, the design you selected for the refurbished items changes along with the space corresponding for it. For example when you draw a black line on it the black line will be on your furniture too. This is what my friend says at least so i am not sure, why don?t you test it?



Thanks for explaining! I'll probably test it soon.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Does anyone know if haircuts you get in _other people's towns_, count towards the 15 you need to unlock other-genders cuts in your own shampoodles?


----------



## Hypno KK

I haven't played with one of my side characters in months and her birthday is in a week or so. When I play as him again, will the villagers he used to have maximum friendship with be the ones at the party? Or do friendship levels really reset (I've read this though I've never noticed it from my interactions with villagers, they seem to go back to the usual level or just slightly below it) so that it'll be random villagers? How do I get his two best friends to be the ones at the party, will just talking to them a bit more be enough?


----------



## Arabelle

Hypno KK said:


> I haven't played with one of my side characters in months and her birthday is in a week or so. When I play as him again, will the villagers he used to have maximum friendship with be the ones at the party? Or do friendship levels really reset (I've read this though I've never noticed it from my interactions with villagers, they seem to go back to the usual level or just slightly below it) so that it'll be random villagers? How do I get his two best friends to be the ones at the party, will just talking to them a bit more be enough?



I think it might be slightly below.. maybe.. since we can't see the friendship in a gauge or on a scale we can't check for sure xD  well, since you still have few days before her/his birthday, maybe log on that character and talk to the villagers and do few favors for them before the actual birthday? c: and maybe send letters with presents each day too.. (I usually just send them perfect fruits lol)


----------



## roseflower

Hypno KK said:


> I haven't played with one of my side characters in months and her birthday is in a week or so. When I play as him again, will the villagers he used to have maximum friendship with be the ones at the party? Or do friendship levels really reset (I've read this though I've never noticed it from my interactions with villagers, they seem to go back to the usual level or just slightly below it) so that it'll be random villagers? How do I get his two best friends to be the ones at the party, will just talking to them a bit more be enough?



The friendship level with your villagers won`t reset, just talk to them before the birthday, so you are on speaking terms with them again.


----------



## Hypno KK

Arabelle said:


> I think it might be slightly below.. maybe.. since we can't see the friendship in a gauge or on a scale we can't check for sure xD  well, since you still have few days before her/his birthday, maybe log on that character and talk to the villagers and do few favors for them before the actual birthday? c: and maybe send letters with presents each day too.. (I usually just send them perfect fruits lol)



Thank you! I'll do that.



roseflower said:


> The friendship level with your villagers won`t reset, just talk to them before the birthday, so you are on speaking terms with them again.



That's good to know, thank you!


----------



## Arabelle

Quick question about the turnip prices.. So I know that turnip price changes at 12 p.m.  Is that price set for the whole day?? Like on this day morning price will be 100 bells and evening it will be 300 bells? 

Right now I have a high spike at 527 and it's in the morning @ like 10 a.m.  So if I play and save after 12 pm, the turnip price will change..  But if I change the time back to 9 a.m. Would Reese buy the turnips at the same price (at 527) that she was buying for, in the morning??  

Since tomorrows Sunday, I might try to keep the same price til tomorrow.. Can I still play through the day and when I'm letting people come over just change the time to the morning? Or no just stay between 9-12?  ;__;  hope my question makes sense xD


----------



## PlasmaPower

When does Chip's tent leave the plaza? I remember that sometime during midnight after the fishing tourney, Chip's tent will leave, and you can put up PWPs.


----------



## lars708

PlasmaPower said:


> When does Chip's tent leave the plaza? I remember that sometime during midnight after the fishing tourney, Chip's tent will leave, and you can put up PWPs.



I guess that happens at 6 am the next day, that is when everything gets reset!


----------



## GumCat

Hi just want to clarify that if I have 9 villagers I can get the 10th from a friend's village and not only the campsite or at random?


----------



## Seth Lios

Yes, you can. The tenth villager will never be a random move-in, though. To get a tenth villager, they either need to be successfully invited while they're camping in your town, invited from another player's town while they are packed up and ready to move, or gotten from the "void" of a player you've connected with recently (either directly or through Streetpass).

EDIT: However, you cannot invite a villager that has recently moved out from your own town (among the last 16 villagers to move out).


----------



## GumCat

Seth Lios said:


> Yes, you can. The tenth villager will never be a random move-in, though. To get a tenth villager, they either need to be successfully invited while they're camping in your town, invited from another player's town while they are packed up and ready to move, or gotten from the "void" of a player you've connected with recently (either directly or through Streetpass).
> 
> EDIT: However, you cannot invite a villager that has recently moved out from your own town (among the last 16 villagers to move out).



Awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

When doing the diving reset trick, no one pings after a while... what do i do when no one starts to ping? do i just increase the amount of time i'm in the water for? or should i save and quit then start over again?


----------



## Seth Lios

ElysiaCrossing said:


> When doing the diving reset trick, no one pings after a while... what do i do when no one starts to ping? do i just increase the amount of time i'm in the water for? or should i save and quit then start over again?



Every hour or so, you have to talk to a villager to get the "take a break" conversation. After that, you can continue getting pings again, though you'll have to find another villager to get the next ping.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Seth Lios said:


> Every hour or so, you have to talk to a villager to get the "take a break" conversation. After that, you can continue getting pings again, though you'll have to find another villager to get the next ping.



ah. okay. thanks!!


----------



## Hypno KK

lithiumlatte said:


> Does anyone know if haircuts you get in _other people's towns_, count towards the 15 you need to unlock other-genders cuts in your own shampoodles?



To add to this... does it count if you get the same haircut but dye it differently each time?


----------



## Spooky.

Can you get villager pics on April Fools on all your characters in your game, or just once on one character? (Like, for example, would I be able to get Punchy's picture four times?)


----------



## Vizionari

Namstar said:


> Can you get villager pics on April Fools on all your characters in your game, or just once on one character? (Like, for example, would I be able to get Punchy's picture four times?)



You can get them on all your characters.


----------



## lars708

Namstar said:


> Can you get villager pics on April Fools on all your characters in your game, or just once on one character? (Like, for example, would I be able to get Punchy's picture four times?)



No Blanca will move from house to house and will copy every villager once, you will eventually get Blanca's picture if you choose all the correct answers though!


----------



## Rizzy

Hi! I have a really quick question!

I have Ankha in my campsite and I want her to move in. So she wanted to play charades with me and.. I know it's a little embarassing but I'm not too sure on the answer. ;-; Can anybody help me? 
If you hit the switch, it...
The thing inside all go...
What is it?
Heating pad.
Dryer.
Refrigerator.
Stove.


----------



## P.K.

Rizzy said:


> Hi! I have a really quick question!
> 
> I have Ankha in my campsite and I want her to move in. So she wanted to play charades with me and.. I know it's a little embarassing but I'm not too sure on the answer. ;-; Can anybody help me?
> If you hit the switch, it...
> The thing inside all go...
> What is it?
> Heating pad.
> Dryer.
> Refrigerator.
> Stove.



Dryer


----------



## Rizzy

Thank you so much! ^_^ Yaaaaay~


----------



## lars708

Rizzy said:


> Hi! I have a really quick question!
> 
> I have Ankha in my campsite and I want her to move in. So she wanted to play charades with me and.. I know it's a little embarassing but I'm not too sure on the answer. ;-; Can anybody help me?
> If you hit the switch, it...
> The thing inside all go...
> What is it?
> Heating pad.
> Dryer.
> Refrigerator.
> Stove.



Wow! I wish i had to play that game! I love that one


----------



## ThatLancer

If I start a cycling town using the same 3DS I use for my main town, will the time traveling not affect my main town as I long as I return it to the last day I loaded it on?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

If I have 8 villagers and TT backwards, will I still get a random move in? Or will a random villager only move in if I TT to the next day?


----------



## ThatLancer

ElysiaCrossing said:


> If I have 8 villagers and TT backwards, will I still get a random move in? Or will a random villager only move in if I TT to the next day?


I believe traveling backwards still counts as one day, so I would think you could still get a random move in. I'd check the town out with a temp character just to be safe.


----------



## Kikki

Does anyone have a NEW 3DS XL?  (Since the XL is the only version you can get in North America.)

If so, I'd like to know if Animal Crossing plays exactly the same on the "New" 3DS.  Specifically I mean when streetpassing or visiting other players towns.  If you're playing on a New 3DS, can you still visit players playing on regular 'old' 3DSes?


----------



## gloomyfox

this was very helpful thank you


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Ok,

Can other characters that you make can they get to be mayor?


----------



## ThatLancer

Kikki said:


> Does anyone have a NEW 3DS XL?  (Since the XL is the only version you can get in North America.)
> 
> If so, I'd like to know if Animal Crossing plays exactly the same on the "New" 3DS.  Specifically I mean when streetpassing or visiting other players towns.  If you're playing on a New 3DS, can you still visit players playing on regular 'old' 3DSes?



It is exactly the same. As long as everyone playing together has _some_ type of 3DS there should be no problems. 3DS, XL, New XL, doesn't matter.


----------



## Seth Lios

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> Ok,
> 
> Can other characters that you make can they get to be mayor?


Only if you move them into another copy of the game that doesn't already have a town on it. Other than that, only the first character made in each town can be the mayor.


----------



## locker

Hay y'all I have a simple question, Anyone have a perfect peach? my friend she sold her only one so i would like to get her one, I will pay 20k and if you interested please send me a message on my page thx


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

ThatLancer said:


> I believe traveling backwards still counts as one day, so I would think you could still get a random move in. I'd check the town out with a temp character just to be safe.



Ah okay. I don't wanna risk anything, but thanks!!


----------



## lars708

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Ah okay. I don't wanna risk anything, but thanks!!



Travelling backwards is a bit different though, for example: villagers will act as if you just spoke to them and you never were away not matter what... It can have some interesting results and effects, i do not knos them anymore though because i have not travelled for a long time hahah! (I only did time travelling like the first week when the game came out lol. Quite a while ago...)


----------



## GumCat

Is there any surefire way to get a particular villager to move out without losing any others on accident? I've seen contrasting methods on the internet and I'm wondering which you guys know works best. Thanks


----------



## Kikki

ThatLancer said:


> It is exactly the same. As long as everyone playing together has _some_ type of 3DS there should be no problems. 3DS, XL, New XL, doesn't matter.



Thank you, ThatLancer.  I can now go buy a New 3DS without worrying that it'll be half useless.


----------



## Spooky.

If I TT backwards just one day, and on that day I had a villager in boxes, will they still be in boxes or will their house be normal?


----------



## ThatLancer

Namstar said:


> If I TT backwards just one day, and on that day I had a villager in boxes, will they still be in boxes or will their house be normal?


I did this before with Sly. He was in boxes, so I TT to the day before, and... he moved. :/ Moving backwards any number of days is apparently treated like moving forward a day (at least as far as moving is concerned).


----------



## Spooky.

ThatLancer said:


> I did this before with Sly. He was in boxes, so I TT to the day before, and... he moved. :/ Moving backwards any number of days is apparently treated like moving forward a day (at least as far as moving is concerned).



Oops I should have been more clear. I meant boxes because they just moved in, not boxes from moving out.


----------



## ellienoise

GumCat said:


> Is there any surefire way to get a particular villager to move out without losing any others on accident? I've seen contrasting methods on the internet and I'm wondering which you guys know works best. Thanks



Well, I believe the fastest way to do it is either befriend them or completely ignore them (like, introduce yourself and never talk to them again) and then uhm... I just time travel to get pings? I found the rumors post very useful http://http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145364-Villager-Moving-Rumors-%28guide%29
and I pretty much used this method http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66933880
and I haven't lost a single villager while trying to move someone out! Just make sure you don't have a mover by talking to everyone and walking in front of them and don't time travel too many days.


----------



## GumCat

ellienoise said:


> Well, I believe the fastest way to do it is either befriend them or completely ignore them (like, introduce yourself and never talk to them again) and then uhm... I just time travel to get pings? I found the rumors post very useful http://http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145364-Villager-Moving-Rumors-%28guide%29
> and I pretty much used this method http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66933880
> and I haven't lost a single villager while trying to move someone out! Just make sure you don't have a mover by talking to everyone and walking in front of them and don't time travel too many days.



ok im gonna try this one! i assume i should wait til my new villager unpacks their stuff since otherwise they won't be outside and able to ping? or will new villagers not end up being movers?


----------



## ThatLancer

Namstar said:


> Oops I should have been more clear. I meant boxes because they just moved in, not boxes from moving out.


Oh, sorry! Well, in that case, I believe the house will be normal at that point.


----------



## Hypno KK

Namstar said:


> Oops I should have been more clear. I meant boxes because they just moved in, not boxes from moving out.



In this case, their house will be normal because they will have finished unpacking.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GumCat said:


> ok im gonna try this one! i assume i should wait til my new villager unpacks their stuff since otherwise they won't be outside and able to ping? or will new villagers not end up being movers?



You need to wait for a villager to unpack before you can move them out. It's only one day, though. New villagers can move but if it's your 10th villager, it's much less likely.

- - - Post Merge - - -



GumCat said:


> Is there any surefire way to get a particular villager to move out without losing any others on accident? I've seen contrasting methods on the internet and I'm wondering which you guys know works best. Thanks



There isn't really a completely risk-free way since most methods involve time travelling, but if you're careful not to pick the wrong options, you should be fine. If you don't want to time travel, all you can do is be patient. There isn't a way to get a specific villager to move because it's random. Some people swear by ignoring them and some people say that you should aggressively befriend them. In my case, the villagers who have pinged me the most are somewhere between those two extremes. 

The method I use is pretty safe but it involves time travelling. If you decide to try it, make sure that you have the Beautiful Town ordinance. You'll get bed hair and weeds but hopefully you don't mind those. I can't find the thread where I first read it so I'll try to explain it quickly.

When you get a villager to ping you, save the game and quit. Set the 3DS date to a Monday of a week with no events in it. Load the game as your mayor (because you denied a request to move before skipping some time, nobody will have moved out) and immediately save and quit. Go to your 3DS settings and change the year to one year later. This time, start the game as a new character. After the train sequence, you'll get the map from the station but don't go to the Town Hall. Just check the map to see who's missing. Quit without saving and go back to your 3DS settings. Set the date one year back again.

Load the game as your mayor and go find the villager who would be missing in the future. If that villager doesn't ping you, talk to them a few times, save and quit, and load the game again. Go talk to that villager again and if they still don't mention moving, save and quit, and try again. Keep doing that until that villager asks you about moving.

If it's a villager you want to keep, say no, then save the game and quit. Go to your 3DS settings and set it one year forward again. This time, load the game as your mayor and immediately save and quit. Set the date another year later and use a new character to check who's missing, then go back one year again (the year you saved as the mayor the last time you skipped a year and saved and quitted) and use the mayor to talk to that character as I explained before. Keep repeating this process until it's a villager you want to move out.

When it's a villager you want to get rid of, pay attention to the date they say when they ask you about moving out, and tell them to go. Save and quit. You can now set your 3DS date to your normal date. Time travelling back is one day forward, so if the villager was going to move in 5 days they will now move in 4. 

This method is pretty safe as long as you don't pick the wrong option when you're supposed to start with a new character.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I'm sorta kinda freaking out? I just asked wendy to move in to my town after molly left on april 2nd. I tt'ed one day forward and her plot didn't show up. I tt'ed to the next day and her plot still didn't show up... do i just keep TT'ing until her plot shows up? or?


----------



## agscribble

Sometimes when smug villagers visit my house, they won't follow me around the house. They'll only stay in the main room. I'll go to the back or side and they don't walk in. I've never had this problem with any other villagers except smug villagers.

Why does this sometimes happen? Is it normal for them to not follow?


----------



## Hypno KK

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I'm sorta kinda freaking out? I just asked wendy to move in to my town after molly left on april 2nd. I tt'ed one day forward and her plot didn't show up. I tt'ed to the next day and her plot still didn't show up... do i just keep TT'ing until her plot shows up? or?



Sometimes they can take a few days to show up, so maybe you could try to time travel an extra day. You could start as a new character, check for a plot without going to the town hall, and quit without saving if you don't find one (then do that more times to see if a plot shows up at all and save if it does).

Otherwise, did you save when you invited Wendy? Maybe something went wrong with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



agscribble said:


> Sometimes when smug villagers visit my house, they won't follow me around the house. They'll only stay in the main room. I'll go to the back or side and they don't walk in. I've never had this problem with any other villagers except smug villagers.
> 
> Why does this sometimes happen? Is it normal for them to not follow?



Have you checked to see if they're hidden in the doorway? Sometimes villagers follow me into the other rooms in my house but stay by the door, and sometimes they're sort of hidden. If you change the camera angle or turn back and try to talk to them, you'll see them. If that's not it, then that's weird. It's never happened to me, even when my Smug visits me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Quick question, you can have multiples of PWPs like benches, right? I'm not talking about benches of different styles but the same benches. I figure that you can but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## lars708

Hypno KK said:


> Sometimes they can take a few days to show up, so maybe you could try to time travel an extra day. You could start as a new character, check for a plot without going to the town hall, and quit without saving if you don't find one (then do that more times to see if a plot shows up at all and save if it does).
> 
> Otherwise, did you save when you invited Wendy? Maybe something went wrong with that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if they're hidden in the doorway? Sometimes villagers follow me into the other rooms in my house but stay by the door, and sometimes they're sort of hidden. If you change the camera angle or turn back and try to talk to them, you'll see them. If that's not it, then that's weird. It's never happened to me, even when my Smug visits me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Quick question, you can have multiples of PWPs like benches, right? I'm not talking about benches of different styles but the same benches. I figure that you can but I can't remember exactly.



I think i had that problem too lol. But i have not got a smug villager in my town for such a long time so i can not check it hahah!


----------



## Campy

Hypno KK said:


> Quick question, you can have multiples of PWPs like benches, right? I'm not talking about benches of different styles but the same benches. I figure that you can but I can't remember exactly.


Yep, you can have multiple of the same benches.  Same goes for streetlights and I'm sure a few other PWPS, as well.


----------



## P.K.

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I'm sorta kinda freaking out? I just asked wendy to move in to my town after molly left on april 2nd. I tt'ed one day forward and her plot didn't show up. I tt'ed to the next day and her plot still didn't show up... do i just keep TT'ing until her plot shows up? or?



Go to the day Wendy was supposed to move in. Scout the town first for her plot, if she's not there, get that characters TPC and save then load up the day with your mayor. Save & Quit and then TT to the next day and scout the town once more. 
I can't say for sure this method 100% works but I've had a similar problem and I did this to "fix" it.


----------



## Hypno KK

Campy said:


> Yep, you can have multiple of the same benches.  Same goes for streetlights and I'm sure a few other PWPS, as well.



Thanks!  I assume that includes the log bench? I looked it up in the AC Wiki and it's listed under PWPs that can be used to sit on but aren't officially benches so I'm confused.


----------



## valebat

Hey  Just a quick question - what does TBT and BTB stand for when it's about money? I couldn't find where it's explained


----------



## Campy

Hypno KK said:


> Thanks!  I assume that includes the log bench? I looked it up in the AC Wiki and it's listed under PWPs that can be used to sit on but aren't officially benches so I'm confused.


I would imagine so! I only have one in my town so I can't guarantee it 100%, but I'd be really friggin' surprised if you can only have one log bench.


----------



## Hypno KK

valebat said:


> Hey  Just a quick question - what does TBT and BTB stand for when it's about money? I couldn't find where it's explained



It's the points you make here on the forum by posting stuff. You can see how many you have by looking at the side bar under your username. You can use it to buy collectibles from the site's shop or to trade for stuff like in-game bells (IGB) and items with other people. You can find an explanation here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide

- - - Post Merge - - -



Campy said:


> I would imagine so! I only have one in my town so I can't guarantee it 100%, but I'd be really friggin' surprised if you can only have one log bench.



Thanks! I'll test it out, I guess, but I'd be surprised by that too.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Hypno KK said:


> Sometimes they can take a few days to show up, so maybe you could try to time travel an extra day. You could start as a new character, check for a plot without going to the town hall, and quit without saving if you don't find one (then do that more times to see if a plot shows up at all and save if it does).
> 
> Otherwise, did you save when you invited Wendy? Maybe something went wrong with that.



Yeah, I did. I remember after asking her to move in, I needed to delete a character so I saved after playing with my mayor character, then switched over to the character i needed to delete. So then I deleted the character and then tt'ed one day forward. I think I went as far as the day after bunny day (April 6th i think?) and her plot still didn't show up...


----------



## lithiumlatte

I'm not sure how to solve this, so thought I'd ask here. When my friend opens her gates,  it errors ever time I try to go over just after the waiting for the train part. Yet she's able to come to my town just fine?


----------



## Stargirl

I just heard from Apple that one of my dreamies, Cherry, is thinking about moving away. :'( I talked to Cherry after and she said nothing about leaving town. How soon will she ping me and ask about moving?


----------



## Hypno KK

lithiumlatte said:


> I'm not sure how to solve this, so thought I'd ask here. When my friend opens her gates,  it errors ever time I try to go over just after the waiting for the train part. Yet she's able to come to my town just fine?



Is it possible that one of you is missing a 3DS update? It's weird that she can visit you but not the other way around, since I get a lot of errors but it tends to go both ways. Have you checked if there are any issues with your connections and maybe tried going somewhere where the wifi signal is stronger? Maybe you could try to look up the error code on Nintendo's site and see if there's a fix.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stargirl said:


> I just heard from Apple that one of my dreamies, Cherry, is thinking about moving away. :'( I talked to Cherry after and she said nothing about leaving town. How soon will she ping me and ask about moving?



Try talking to Cherry a few times, save and quit, and talk to her again. If she's not pinging, wait for a bit and then try doing that again. 

If that's not working, save the game and quit. Set your 3DS settings to at least a week from now. Start the game as a new character (not your mayor). As soon as you walk out of the station, check the map to confirm that Cherry is missing from it and then quit without saving. Set the 3DS date back to normal and load as your mayor again. Find Cherry, talk to her. If she's still not pinging, save, quit, and go talk to her again. Just do that last part a few times and she should ping. That's what I tend to do when villagers are really refusing to ping me.

Are there any events coming up soon in your game? Villagers won't ping you during that time so that could be it.


----------



## lars708

lithiumlatte said:


> I'm not sure how to solve this, so thought I'd ask here. When my friend opens her gates,  it errors ever time I try to go over just after the waiting for the train part. Yet she's able to come to my town just fine?



I had this problem too when i was on vacation, i guess bad wifi or something? It works just fine when i am home!


----------



## agscribble

Hypno KK said:


> Sometimes they can take a few days to show up, so maybe you could try to time travel an extra day. You could start as a new character, check for a plot without going to the town hall, and quit without saving if you don't find one (then do that more times to see if a plot shows up at all and save if it does).
> 
> Otherwise, did you save when you invited Wendy? Maybe something went wrong with that.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked to see if they're hidden in the doorway? Sometimes villagers follow me into the other rooms in my house but stay by the door, and sometimes they're sort of hidden. If you change the camera angle or turn back and try to talk to them, you'll see them. If that's not it, then that's weird. It's never happened to me, even when my Smug visits me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Quick question, you can have multiples of PWPs like benches, right? I'm not talking about benches of different styles but the same benches. I figure that you can but I can't remember exactly.



Thanks for the advice.  It's definitely they don't come through at all. I guess I'll won't let them come visit anymore. I don't want to run the risk of glitching the game.


----------



## valebat

Hi  
I'm getting into the game again, and I'm timetraveling day by day. I have a second town I freely tt in. It just has one of the smaller nook-shops, it's not a developed town. 
My question is, what would you do every day in my main town as I travel up to today's date?  
Currently I'm doing:
- getting furniture from happy home showcase
- buying fertiliser to get the golden shovel
- buying tree samplings to get the golden axe
- buying GracieGrace items 
- of course controlling villagers moving

So, anything else you'd do in my situation?


----------



## jcnorn

valebat said:


> Hi
> I'm getting into the game again, and I'm timetraveling day by day. I have a second town I freely tt in. It just has one of the smaller nook-shops, it's not a developed town.
> My question is, what would you do every day in my main town as I travel up to today's date?
> Currently I'm doing:
> - getting furniture from happy home showcase
> - buying fertiliser to get the golden shovel
> - buying tree samplings to get the golden axe
> - buying GracieGrace items
> - of course controlling villagers moving
> 
> So, anything else you'd do in my situation?



Breed as many hybrid flowers as possible


----------



## GumCat

Hey I've been doing a TT method of getting rid of villagers, basically 2 days forward and then 2 days back until I got one villager to move that I wanted to leave. Now I'm at 8 villagers. Is this too few for anyone else to wanna move using this method or can I go down to 7 without problem? Anyone know?


----------



## P.K.

GumCat said:


> Hey I've been doing a TT method of getting rid of villagers, basically 2 days forward and then 2 days back until I got one villager to move that I wanted to leave. Now I'm at 8 villagers. Is this too few for anyone else to wanna move using this method or can I go down to 7 without problem? Anyone know?



This is too few to get a villager to move out. You need at least 9 villagers to get one to move-out. Usually when you're at 8, you'd be expecting a random move in within the week.


----------



## MayorLuke

I keep resetting to get Kid Cat in my town as my 9th random but I keep getting Uchis. I want another jock in my town. How do i get the Uchis to stop moving in.


----------



## P.K.

MayorLuke said:


> I keep resetting to get Kid Cat in my town as my 9th random but I keep getting Uchis. I want another jock in my town. How do i get the Uchis to stop moving in.



It looks like your town lacks an Uchi villager and you can't stop this. When you get random move-ins, the game generates the personality that your town lacks and makes villagers of those personality move into your town. So you need to either: 
1. Get rid of all your jock villagers and go villager resetting again
2. Campsite
3. Find someone who has Kid Cat up for adoption


----------



## GumCat

P.K. said:


> This is too few to get a villager to move out. You need at least 9 villagers to get one to move-out. Usually when you're at 8, you'd be expecting a random move in within the week.



Ok thanks! Gonna get a move in then restart the method


----------



## Yoshisaur

Twiggy has brown things falling off of her like... fleas or something? I assume I need to do something about this? I have no idea what is jumping off of her though.


----------



## Campy

Yoshisaur said:


> Twiggy has brown things falling off of her like... fleas or something? I assume I need to do something about this? I have no idea what is jumping off of her though.


Yepp, those are fleas! You need to sweep them off your villager with your bug net.  They'll be very thankful, and you even get to keep the flea as a thank you gift! Hurray!


----------



## Beardo

I went to someone else's town to pick up Nan, but she refuses to move in. She's in boxes, and I TT'd Jeremiah so he went from just having a house plot to moving in, but she still refuses to move. I only have 9 villagers


----------



## P.K.

Beardo said:


> I went to someone else's town to pick up Nan, but she refuses to move in. She's in boxes, and I TT'd Jeremiah so he went from just having a house plot to moving in, but she still refuses to move. I only have 9 villagers



So Jeremiah is your 9th villager right?
I think you should TT Jeremiah to when he's fully settled down in your town already.

I think I remember having a similar problem like this before with a camper. A villager was moving-in but Twiggy refused to move-in even though I only had 9 villagers. But I can't be 100% sure on this.


----------



## Hypno KK

If a villager replaces their table with another that is the same size, will it affect only the table or will it also affect any objects placed on it? In other words, do they change the table but keep stuff they had on their old one (like bugs and fish, and random decorative objects) or do they remove their decorations as well? I'm redecorating a villager's house and need to know this first.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Bit of a random one, how do you pronounce gyroid? with a soft g or hard g? 



Hypno KK said:


> Is it possible that one of you is missing a 3DS update? It's weird that she can visit you but not the other way around, since I get a lot of errors but it tends to go both ways. Have you checked if there are any issues with your connections and maybe tried going somewhere where the wifi signal is stronger? Maybe you could try to look up the error code on Nintendo's site and see if there's a fix.



Thanks for taking the time to reply sweet! We're both fully updated on both DS and game data so that couldn't be it... had a look on the nintendo website and it seems like it's most likely she's got some kind of firewall in place on her internet router? have no idea how she'd go about taking it down tho ha


----------



## Hypno KK

lithiumlatte said:


> Bit of a random one, how do you pronounce gyroid? with a soft g or hard g?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply sweet! We're both fully updated on both DS and game data so that couldn't be it... had a look on the nintendo website and it seems like it's most likely she's got some kind of firewall in place on her internet router? have no idea how she'd go about taking it down tho ha



Having a firewall on her router is normal. If the problem is related to that, I think Nintendo's guide doesn't recommend taking it down but adding her 3DS to the exceptions. I remember seeing a page on their site where you can pick your router's model and get instructions for it, you could try to find that. There was also another fix for some of the wifi errors that wasn't about changing your router's settings but changing your 3DS's, though I don't know if that applies to your friend's error code. Hopefully that helps. 

I have no idea how to pronounce gyroid either so I just pronounce it either way. I think it might be gyroid with a hard g, though.


----------



## estypest

Hi all, don't know if I'm being dense or what but with regard streetpass -- 

I live in the UK and I bought a North American new 3ds when I was in America (and a NA Animal crossing). Now I'm streetpassing with this console and game, as well as my usual game/console. However my NA game is only getting about 1 streetpass when in the same instance my UK game is getting much more (like 6 today, none of which are on my NA game). My UK/NA games streetpass one another fine.


Sooo.. my question is.. why is my NA game not picking up the streetpasses that my UK game is ?


----------



## Hypno KK

estypest said:


> Sooo.. my question is.. why is my NA game not picking up the streetpasses that my UK game is ?



I don't think regions matter to StreetPasses, you should be able to get the same StreetPasses on either. Is your UK 3DS a New 3DS or a regular one? If it's a regular one, maybe you need to check the New 3DSes settings.


----------



## Rasha

I have a question about the mermaid set, where do I obtain mermaid wall and flooring?


----------



## lazuli

lithiumlatte said:


> Bit of a random one, how do you pronounce gyroid? with a soft g or hard g?



who knows. i say gy, almost like a zjuh. its trange
guy-roid is weird



R-Cookies said:


> I have a question about the mermaid set, where do I obtain mermaid wall and flooring?



island. just like the other mermaid stuff.


----------



## Campy

estypest said:


> Hi all, don't know if I'm being dense or what but with regard streetpass --
> 
> I live in the UK and I bought a North American new 3ds when I was in America (and a NA Animal crossing). Now I'm streetpassing with this console and game, as well as my usual game/console. However my NA game is only getting about 1 streetpass when in the same instance my UK game is getting much more (like 6 today, none of which are on my NA game). My UK/NA games streetpass one another fine.
> 
> 
> Sooo.. my question is.. why is my NA game not picking up the streetpasses that my UK game is ?


Adding to what Hypno KK suggested, do you happen to carry your American New 3DS in a case and your UK 3DS without a case? In my personal experience, when I'd have both my and my brother's 3DS in my bag (mine in a case, my brother's without) my brother would get a lot more streetpasses than me, even though they were in the same bag. So that led me to believe that the case mine was in kept it from making proper contact with others sometimes.


----------



## Ettienne

Hypno KK said:


> If a villager replaces their table with another that is the same size, will it affect only the table or will it also affect any objects placed on it? In other words, do they change the table but keep stuff they had on their old one (like bugs and fish, and random decorative objects) or do they remove their decorations as well? I'm redecorating a villager's house and need to know this first.



Only the table, in my experience.


----------



## Spooky.

How do you get Bubblegum KK? Does it show up in the shop like other songs or is it like...exclusive to KK's shows on Saturday? I've been looking out for it for MONTHS on two separate games and I've had tons of repeats of other songs but I've never seen it once.


----------



## Hypno KK

Namstar said:


> How do you get Bubblegum KK? Does it show up in the shop like other songs or is it like...exclusive to KK's shows on Saturday? I've been looking out for it for MONTHS on two separate games and I've had tons of repeats of other songs but I've never seen it once.



It shows up on your shop. You could just request it at a KK show and get it from him.


----------



## Spooky.

Hypno KK said:


> It shows up on your shop. You could just request it at a KK show and get it from him.



How do I request it?


----------



## Hypno KK

My last question got buried a few pages back so I'll ask again: when you swap a villager's table for a table of the same size, do they replace only the table or do things they have on top of their old one also disappear?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> How do I request it?



When he asks you what you want to listen to, there's an option to tell him that you have a song in mind (along with getting a random one or picking a mood). Then you get to type the song's name and he'll play it for you.


----------



## lazuli

Namstar said:


> How do I request it?



on saturdays when KK performs, you can tell him a song to play. the first song you pick will be what he gives you.


----------



## Ettienne

Hypno KK said:


> My last question got buried a few pages back so I'll ask again: when you swap a villager's table for a table of the same size, do they replace only the table or do things they have on top of their old one also disappear?



I saw and answered it. At the bottom of the previous page. ^.^

In my experience, it's just been the table. c:


----------



## EmmaFrost

This might be a stupid question, but do clovers count toward the amount of greenery needed to achieve perfect town status?


----------



## roseflower

Illyana said:


> This might be a stupid question, but do clovers count toward the amount of greenery needed to achieve perfect town status?



No, only trees and flowers count.


----------



## Hypno KK

Ettienne said:


> I saw and answered it. At the bottom of the previous page. ^.^
> 
> In my experience, it's just been the table. c:



Sorry! I missed it. This thread moves too fast for me sometimes. Thanks for replying!


----------



## kelsa

okay i started reading the questions/answers but i can't read all those so sorry if this was answered, but if i plant a tree and then put paths down around it, will that keep the tree from growing?


----------



## roseflower

kelsa said:


> okay i started reading the questions/answers but i can't read all those so sorry if this was answered, but if i plant a tree and then put paths down around it, will that keep the tree from growing?



It will grow just fine, don`t worry!


----------



## kelsa

roseflower said:


> It will grow just fine, don`t worry!



wow so fast. tysm! i rly didn't want to have to re-lay those paths, lol.


----------



## roseflower

kelsa said:


> wow so fast. tysm! i rly didn't want to have to re-lay those paths, lol.



You`re welcome c:


----------



## Meliodas

Can someone explain the whole bad luck thing? I keep tripping, and I want it to stop.


----------



## Hypno KK

Meliodas said:


> Can someone explain the whole bad luck thing? I keep tripping, and I want it to stop.



There are days when you just get random bad luck. There are a few ways to counter that. For instance, having your fortune told by Katrina or using the lovely phone will tell you what your lucky item is, and you can wear it to counter the effects of bad luck. If you can't bother with that, just don't run on the days when you're tripping. You won't trip if you walk.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There's a full guide on luck here, by the way: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/why-tripping-luck/


----------



## Meliodas

Ah alright, I see! I suppose that I need to get Katrina. I think I just won't run on the days when I have bad luck, though. Thanks for the help! That was something I was really confused about.


----------



## Miri

Does anyone know the name of Rosie or Marina's original shirts?


----------



## roseflower

Miri said:


> Does anyone know the name of Rosie or Marina's original shirts?


Rosie has the Dazed Shirt, Marina has the Bubble-Gum Shirt as original shirt c:


----------



## Astro Cake

If I delete or replace a design that's on a custom-design sign, will the sign be affected?


----------



## lars708

Astro Cake said:


> If I delete or replace a design that's on a custom-design sign, will the sign be affected?



I guess not if i remember correctly, maybe you should just give it a try, it would not take to much time to find out yourself i think... (I do not wanna sound mean at all by the way but i just do not know if i am right xD)


----------



## Yoshisaur

Campy said:


> Yepp, those are fleas! You need to sweep them off your villager with your bug net.  They'll be very thankful, and you even get to keep the flea as a thank you gift! Hurray!



I haven't said thank you yet, but thank you!!


----------



## Hypno KK

Do clovers and things on the ground (like mushrooms and lost items) count against your perfect town rating?

If you line a flower bed with clovers, will that keep villagers from adding flowers to that flower bed? I know that villagers tend to plant flowers next to other flowers, but I wonder if this would keep them from doing that.


----------



## lars708

Hypno KK said:


> Do clovers and things on the ground (like mushrooms and lost items) count against your perfect town rating?
> 
> If you line a flower bed with clovers, will that keep villagers from adding flowers to that flower bed? I know that villagers tend to plant flowers next to other flowers, but I wonder if this would keep them from doing that.



Well i can answer your first question, despite clovers are seen as a weed it does not affect your town rating in a good OR bad way, the same rule applies for lucky clovers. Items like furniture, lost items and tools do affect your town in a bad way, you can place some on the ground but not too much, i guess that the limit of items you can drop before your rating gets affected is around 10.


----------



## Hypno KK

lars708 said:


> Well i can answer your first question, despite clovers are seen as a weed it does not affect your town rating in a good OR bad way, the same rule applies for lucky clovers. Items like furniture, lost items and tools do affect your town in a bad way, you can place some on the ground but not too much, i guess that the limit of items you can drop before your rating gets affected is around 10.



Thanks! I guess I won't place any mushrooms or anything until I've gotten that rating first.


----------



## Astro Cake

Astro Cake said:


> If I delete or replace a design that's on a custom-design sign, will the sign be affected?



Still curious about this.


----------



## lithiumlatte

Astro Cake said:


> Still curious about this.



No it won't, your free to replace the design afterwards and the sign won't have changed


----------



## lars708

Astro Cake said:


> Still curious about this.



I have no idea! lol


----------



## Hypno KK

Astro Cake said:


> Still curious about this.



The sign won't be affected, it'll stay the same until you replace it. It's the same with the town flag.


----------



## Peebers

Question about moving villagers! Phoebe is moving during the second of April and I want to give her away.  Although, I'm scared I'm going to mess it up because I have only recently started the game and I don't want someone to be disappointed bec. me or to hate me because of that.  

So.. How DO you give/ move villagers? I've read most of the guides but I still can't understand them.


----------



## Hypno KK

Peebers said:


> Question about moving villagers! Phoebe is moving during the second of April and I want to give her away.  Although, I'm scared I'm going to mess it up because I have only recently started the game and I don't want someone to be disappointed bec. me or to hate me because of that.
> 
> So.. How DO you give/ move villagers? I've read most of the guides but I still can't understand them.



I think most guides tend to be more about time travelling to move out villagers you don't want and the like, so they're probably more advanced than your question.

On the day before she moves out, Phoebe is going to stay at home all day (I think) and all her furniture and things will be packed into boxes. We call that being "in boxes". On that day, the person you're giving her to can talk to her and she'll give them the option to invite her into their town.


----------



## lithiumlatte

This is just for curiousity's sake, but the rumour about me rn is that I'm a good neighbour - any idea what you get this from? 
There's a big list of rumors villagers can have about you, but this ones not on there


----------



## Astro Cake

Can a villager plot in the area in green?


----------



## roseflower

Astro Cake said:


> Can a villager plot in the area in green?



Yes they can c:


----------



## tomothy

If I adopt a villager as my 9th from someone else, will the game spawn a 10th villager?


----------



## Feloreena

Lemon Pop said:


> If I adopt a villager as my 9th from someone else, will the game spawn a 10th villager?



No, you can only get a 10th villager via streetpass/someone's void from trading, adopting them from the campsite, or adopting them from someone else's town. After you have 9 villagers in your town the game will stop spawning them.


----------



## roseflower

Lemon Pop said:


> If I adopt a villager as my 9th from someone else, will the game spawn a 10th villager?



The 10th villager has to be invited from another town or from the void of another town while connecting, from the campsite or from streetpass, so the game won?t spawn the 10th villager randomly.


----------



## Stargirl

when a villager moves out or a human character is deleted, will grass grow back over the area where their plots used to be, or will they be dirt patches forever?


----------



## roseflower

Stargirl said:


> when a villager moves out or a human character is deleted, will grass grow back over the area where their plots used to be, or will they be dirt patches forever?



Your grass will grow back but it can take a while.


----------



## SRS

Is there a limit to how many flowers you can grow?


----------



## roseflower

SRS said:


> Is there a limit to how many flowers you can grow?



I think you can have as much flowers as you want in your town c:


----------



## FireNinja1

SRS said:


> Is there a limit to how many flowers you can grow?



No, but the maximum amount of spawning hybrids is like 5 per day.


----------



## Stargirl

If I TT two weeks ahead, will all my grass grow back?


----------



## roseflower

Stargirl said:


> If I TT two weeks ahead, will all my grass grow back?



It depends on how much grass wear you have in your town, if you have plenty of grass wear, then you can try 4 weeks. If not, 2 weeks might be enough.


----------



## abelsister

If I move my game slot to a different DS, will my game reset or will it be alright?


----------



## seliph

Is there a max amount of trees that can be in your town?
I'm trying to make a pattern along some paths (which will be special stump, flower, special stump, flower, etc) and sometimes some of the saplings die. I know I'm following every general rule of planting trees so I'm just wondering why that's happening?


----------



## abelsister

jinico said:


> Is there a max amount of trees that can be in your town?
> I'm trying to make a pattern along some paths (which will be special stump, flower, special stump, flower, etc) and sometimes some of the saplings die. I know I'm following every general rule of planting trees so I'm just wondering why that's happening?



I heard of that happening before- I'm not sure how to explain it but sometimes they just die, or if you plant a certain amount in an area a few die.


----------



## lazuli

abelsister said:


> If I move my game slot to a different DS, will my game reset or will it be alright?



itll be okay, assuming you mean physical cart? idk about digital.


----------



## Hypno KK

jinico said:


> Is there a max amount of trees that can be in your town?
> I'm trying to make a pattern along some paths (which will be special stump, flower, special stump, flower, etc) and sometimes some of the saplings die. I know I'm following every general rule of planting trees so I'm just wondering why that's happening?



Are you planting too many of them in a row? Are they too close to rocks or buildings? I assume not since you've said you're following the general rules for planting trees but I'm asking just in case. Also, remember that you can't plant cedars (I think it is) in the southern half of your town, so if any of those saplings are cedar saplings and that's where you're planting them, that could be it.


----------



## abelsister

Is there a way I can put other people's designs for display in Able Sisters? I want my villagers to start wearing them.


----------



## Hypno KK

abelsister said:


> Is there a way I can put other people's designs for display in Able Sisters? I want my villagers to start wearing them.



Technically, no, since you can only put up designs that you've created yourself. The only official way to do it is by inviting people to visit your town and leave their displays in your shop.

However, there's an app that edits out the creator information on qr codes and people use for that. It's been mentioned a few times here on the forum but I've never used it.


----------



## lazuli

abelsister said:


> Is there a way I can put other people's designs for display in Able Sisters? I want my villagers to start wearing them.





Hypno KK said:


> Technically, no, since you can only put up designs that you've created yourself. The only official way to do it is by inviting people to visit your town and leave their displays in your shop.
> 
> However, there's an app that edits out the creator information on qr codes and people use for that. It's been mentioned a few times here on the forum but I've never used it.



its this
its really easy to use but its strongly recommended that you disable sharing QRs when uploading a dream town, since these designs arent yours.


----------



## abelsister

computertrash said:


> its this
> its really easy to use but its strongly recommended that you disable sharing QRs when uploading a dream town, since these designs arent yours.



My villagers keep wearing the things that are displayed at able sisters, so Im sending them clothes and am trying to hack and put designs on there. And how does that website work..? It looks like I have to draw it myself, lol.


----------



## lars708

abelsister said:


> My villagers keep wearing the things that are displayed at able sisters, so Im sending them clothes and am trying to hack and put designs on there. And how does that website work..? It looks like I have to draw it myself, lol.



I guess that it does not share the imported designs though...


----------



## Ettienne

abelsister said:


> My villagers keep wearing the things that are displayed at able sisters, so Im sending them clothes and am trying to hack and put designs on there. And how does that website work..? It looks like I have to draw it myself, lol.



To display someone else's designs, you'll need to use that website to change the creator ID. This makes your game believe the designs were original to your game.

Here's a step by step guide on how to get them into your game. (The guide is for a single sign QR, but clothes will work, too. You just upload 1-4 in order. After the first, it will ask you for the second code, etc.)

http://cuddlingwithatwo-toncephalop.../how-to-edit-acnl-patterns-on-your-computer-a


----------



## abelsister

Thanks! And I recently got a new DS, so Im wondering if I can put the cartridge in my new ds without loosing progress..


----------



## P.K.

abelsister said:


> Thanks! And I recently got a new DS, so Im wondering if I can put the cartridge in my new ds without loosing progress..



Yes you can. All save data saves to the cartridge.


----------



## ThatLancer

How long does it normally take a camper to move in? I invited Tucker to move yesterday and he accepted. Today his tent is gone, but there is no plot reserved anywhere. I just wanted to make sure that's normal.


----------



## Campy

ThatLancer said:


> How long does it normally take a camper to move in? I invited Tucker to move yesterday and he accepted. Today his tent is gone, but there is no plot reserved anywhere. I just wanted to make sure that's normal.


That's completely normal! It takes two days for a camper to move in; you can consider that day in-between as a day they need to go back to their town and pack their things to get ready for the move.  So there should be a plot tomorrow!


----------



## ThatLancer

Campy said:


> That's completely normal! It takes two days for a camper to move in; you can consider that day in-between as a day they need to go back to their town and pack their things to get ready for the move.  So there should be a plot tomorrow!



Ah, thanks very much! That actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Libra

I've been told that if someone talks to your villagers while visiting your Dream Town, they might mention this person to you. I was wondering what exactly triggers this. More precisely; how does the game "know" someone has visited your Dream Town and has talked to your villagers? I'm assuming that you need to connect to the internet for that, but is it just switching on your WIFI or do you actually need to visit the Dream Suite or...?


----------



## seliph

Hypno KK said:


> Are you planting too many of them in a row? Are they too close to rocks or buildings? I assume not since you've said you're following the general rules for planting trees but I'm asking just in case. Also, remember that you can't plant cedars (I think it is) in the southern half of your town, so if any of those saplings are cedar saplings and that's where you're planting them, that could be it.


There's enough space between them all and they're all in the northern half.
It's always a different sapling(s) dying so that's why I'm wondering if I'm just planting too many trees at the same time or something


----------



## Hypno KK

Libra said:


> I've been told that if someone talks to your villagers while visiting your Dream Town, they might mention this person to you. I was wondering what exactly triggers this. More precisely; how does the game "know" someone has visited your Dream Town and has talked to your villagers? I'm assuming that you need to connect to the internet for that, but is it just switching on your WIFI or do you actually need to visit the Dream Suite or...?



They know that someone has visited your town because the dream towns are online, which is why you need to connect to your wifi to use the dream suite and can visit them even if their owner is offline. 

I don't have a DA so I don't know exactly what it's like when villagers tell you about visitors but from what I understand, they tell you in regular conversations so I don't think you need to visit the dream suite. They probably get that data when you switch your wifi.


----------



## Ettienne

jinico said:


> There's enough space between them all and they're all in the northern half.
> It's always a different sapling(s) dying so that's why I'm wondering if I'm just planting too many trees at the same time or something



You should check out these:

Part One: http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126262.html
Part Two: http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126850.html

And remember, you can only fit 15 plants in a 7x7. If you add another, it will die. If you're planting them all at the same time, a random one will  die on the inside. Staggering is your friend! Unless you decorate with perfect fruit trees. Then just never shake them. Good luck!


----------



## DCB

If I have Streetpass notifications turned off, can other people still pick up villagers from my void when they visit me?


----------



## abelsister

Can I put trees on the near the edge of a cliff? Silly lil Rosie plotted her house RIGHT next to my camping site... ugh. I want to make a border so it at least looks somewhat secluded.


----------



## P.K.

DCB said:


> If I have Streetpass notifications turned off, can other people still pick up villagers from my void when they visit me?



No. People can still get your voided villagers if they visit your town and vice versa. 
When you turn off Streetpass, you won't be able to get the voided villagers of those you've streetpassed.



abelsister said:


> Can I put trees on the near the edge of a cliff? Silly lil Rosie plotted her house RIGHT next to my camping site... ugh. I want to make a border so it at least looks somewhat secluded.



So long as it is one space away from the cliff and any other building/pwp then yes.


----------



## Hypno KK

DCB said:


> If I have Streetpass notifications turned off, can other people still pick up villagers from my void when they visit me?



Yes. If you switch off Streetpass entirely, that means they can't pick them up via Streetpass, but they can pick them up if you wifi with them.


----------



## Renivere

How would I go about cycling when I have 9 villagers and 7 of them are dreamies?
Do I just cycle and wait until one of the ones I don't want, wants to move out?

Does inviting campsite villagers to move in count as cycling as well?


----------



## Spooky.

Can secondary characters (meaning: not your mayor) get all of the villager pictures? I just went to get them on a second character and after the fourth one Blancha said she was done and left. What gives?


----------



## roseflower

Namstar said:


> Can secondary characters (meaning: not your mayor) get all of the villager pictures? I just went to get them on a second character and after the fourth one Blancha said she was done and left. What gives?



Secondary characters can obtain all pictures. Blanca left because you didn?t introduce your second character to the villagers.


----------



## Campy

Renivere said:


> How would I go about cycling when I have 9 villagers and 7 of them are dreamies?
> Do I just cycle and wait until one of the ones I don't want, wants to move out?
> 
> Does inviting campsite villagers to move in count as cycling as well?


Yes, that means you can only cycle with those two villagers. You can speed up the process slightly by getting a 10th non-dreamie so you have three villagers to cycle with.

Inviting villagers into your town never counts as cycling, it's about moving them out. So you can move in someone from the campsite, but to succesfully cycle them, they need to move out of your town again. But if your question simply was if you can use campsite villagers for cycling as well, then yes, you can.


----------



## Spooky.

roseflower said:


> Secondary characters can obtain all pictures. Blanca left because you didn?t introduce your second character to the villagers.



Oh, hmm...that could be it, I just made my second characters and don't play them really. If I talk to all my villagers before doing starting event can I get them or would it be too late to do that on the day of?


----------



## roseflower

Namstar said:


> Oh, hmm...that could be it, I just made my second characters and don't play them really. If I talk to all my villagers before doing starting event can I get them or would it be too late to do that on the day of?



Just introduce your second player to the villagers, and THEN talk to Blanca.


----------



## abelsister

okay so i keep planting non-native perfect fruit, but the trees just grow as the regular fruit and not perfect ;-;
how can i get the fruit to plant as perfect?


----------



## roseflower

abelsister said:


> okay so i keep planting non-native perfect fruit, but the trees just grow as the regular fruit and not perfect ;-;
> how can i get the fruit to plant as perfect?



You can only plant your native perfect fruit in your town.


----------



## abelsister

roseflower said:


> You can only plant your native perfect fruit in your town.



nuuuuu (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻

is there any possible way to get other perfect fruit??


----------



## roseflower

abelsister said:


> nuuuuu (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻
> 
> is there any possible way to get other perfect fruit??



You can trade for perfect fruit!


----------



## abelsister

roseflower said:


> You can trade for perfect fruit!



i meant like a perfect fruit tree in my town ;-; my fruit is the pear and its uGLY

edit ; can i also plant a tree next to a river?


----------



## roseflower

abelsister said:


> i meant like a perfect fruit tree in my town ;-; my fruit is the pear and its uGLY



Ah, sadly there is no way to have the other perfect fruit trees in your town. I have pears too c:


----------



## Astro Cake

Can you use a skirt/bottom for clothing fabric for refurbished furniture?


----------



## P.K.

Astro Cake said:


> Can you use a skirt/bottom for clothing fabric for refurbished furniture?



Nope. Only tops.


----------



## Campy

Does anyone know if villagers can display villager pictures in their house? I think that would be too cute.


----------



## pinkx2

Hi! anyone knows if you can have a digital copy and play a physical copy of the game on the same 3DS?


----------



## StarryACNL

Why do spork/crackle have different names in different regions??


----------



## P.K.

pinkx2 said:


> Hi! anyone knows if you can have a digital copy and play a physical copy of the game on the same 3DS?



Yes you can. Physical copies saves your data to the cartridge itself while a digital copy saves its data to the SD card.


----------



## lars708

StarryACNL said:


> Why do spork/crackle have different names in different regions??



I think that different names suit different languages better, or that the name means something unformal in other regions. It also just can have no particular reason lol.


----------



## roseflower

Campy said:


> Does anyone know if villagers can display villager pictures in their house? I think that would be too cute.



No sadly they can?t display villager pictures.


----------



## Campy

roseflower said:


> No sadly they can?t display villager pictures.


Aw, bummer. Thanks for replying!


----------



## roseflower

Campy said:


> Aw, bummer. Thanks for replying!



You?re welcome c:


----------



## EmmaFrost

I have three games, two physical and one digital. If I have one town with 10 people and I visit someone with a villager in their void, does it clear their void? Will I be safe to then play with the same person on a town with less than 10 villagers and not receive their villager?


----------



## Spooky.

Illyana said:


> I have three games, two physical and one digital. If I have one town with 10 people and I visit someone with a villager in their void, does it clear their void? Will I be safe to then play with the same person on a town with less than 10 villagers and not receive their villager?



I believe that to clear voids, that person with someone in -their- void has to visit someone else with 10 villagers.
Like if I had a move out and had 9, I would clear my void by visiting a few people with 10 villagers. You have to visit at least twice though, as I've still gotten voided villagers from someone who visited a town with 10, so make sure this person visits a couple times.


----------



## abelsister

can someone walk me through step by step to get other patterns in with the able sisters? or can someone do it for me ;-; i am SO confused on this. . .


----------



## Spooky.

abelsister said:


> can someone walk me through step by step to get other patterns in with the able sisters? or can someone do it for me ;-; i am SO confused on this. . .



You mean the custom patterns? You have to unlock the QR machine by talking to the sister in the back who is always sewing (I forgot her name) for several days in a row. Eventually you will unlock the machine and you can use it to read other patterns someone has made.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

I know on the older 3DS this was possible with just a toggle switch but I'm on the N3DS and would like to know what to do _if_, and thankfully this hasn't happened yet, somebody were to do stuff I don't like while visiting.


----------



## Campy

ChaotixRocker said:


> I know on the older 3DS this was possible with just a toggle switch but I'm on the N3DS and would like to know what to do _if_, and thankfully this hasn't happened yet, somebody were to do stuff I don't like while visiting.


Pretty sure you just have to press the power button. You can then return to the home menu and start up your game again. Takes a bit longer than simply flipping a switch, but I'd say it's worth it if somebody is about to do.. unpleasant stuff.


----------



## Peebers

Which items give me more storage space? I have lots of chests and wardrobes, but they just... Kinda connect to each other? I need more space, demnit! A hoarder like me cannot simply let go of these things. 

Does anyone know another way of having more space other than making a new character and expanding your house and museum?


----------



## P.K.

Peebers said:


> Which items give me more storage space? I have lots of chests and wardrobes, but they just... Kinda connect to each other? I need more space, demnit! A hoarder like me cannot simply let go of these things.
> 
> Does anyone know another way of having more space other than making a new character and expanding your house and museum?



Nope. You either use the museum exhibits, side characters or get rid of your stuff. Or if you can, bury/drop stuff on/in the ground.


----------



## Peebers

P.K. said:


> Nope. You either use the museum exhibits, side characters or get rid of your stuff. Or if you can, bury/drop stuff on/in the ground.



*ANGRY TABLE FLIP* 

Hmph. 

But thank you anyways!!


----------



## Hypno KK

Peebers said:


> Which items give me more storage space? I have lots of chests and wardrobes, but they just... Kinda connect to each other? I need more space, demnit! A hoarder like me cannot simply let go of these things.
> 
> Does anyone know another way of having more space other than making a new character and expanding your house and museum?



There aren't any items that give you more storage space, there's just the wardrobes and chests that give you more space than your inventory, but they're linked together like you've discovered. The only point in getting specific ones or multiples is just to decorate your house or put them in a room where you can access them more quickly and so on. Otherwise, you could even just not get any of them and use the locker in the station because it'd be the same thing.

The only real way to get more storage space is to make extra characters and get the museum, sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Illyana said:


> I have three games, two physical and one digital. If I have one town with 10 people and I visit someone with a villager in their void, does it clear their void? Will I be safe to then play with the same person on a town with less than 10 villagers and not receive their villager?



I don't know if you can visit them or if they have to visit you.

In any case, people used to say that but nowadays more people say that you can't clear your void at all (since there's only a chance that a voided villager would even try to move to someone's town or whatever). To be on the safe side you could have your friend visit multiple people with full towns or try to pass it on on purpose to someone who wants that villager. That should at least decrease your chances.


----------



## P.K.

Will all villagers be awake in your dream town?
Let's say I update my dream address at 5am and normally all villagers are asleep but are dream towns are exception to this?


----------



## Hypno KK

P.K. said:


> Will all villagers be awake in your dream town?
> Let's say I update my dream address at 5am and normally all villagers are asleep but are dream towns are exception to this?



I don't have a dream town, but I've visited towns that were clearly updated at night and all villagers seem to be awake.


----------



## Peebers

Hypno KK said:


> I don't have a dream town, but I've visited towns that were clearly updated at night and all villagers seem to be awake.



im sorry please forgive me but every time i scroll by your avi, i am instantly reminded of the blonde guy from el dorado. up till yesterday i actually thought it was him


----------



## abelsister

Namstar said:


> You mean the custom patterns? You have to unlock the QR machine by talking to the sister in the back who is always sewing (I forgot her name) for several days in a row. Eventually you will unlock the machine and you can use it to read other patterns someone has made.



no - i meant like getting to display someone else patterns. i know theres a website called thumlina or something but i just can figure it out. . .


----------



## jcnorn

P.K. said:


> Will all villagers be awake in your dream town?
> Let's say I update my dream address at 5am and normally all villagers are asleep but are dream towns are exception to this?



I see it as 'awake' as the once that will be asleep usually at the hour the dreamtown is updated will say something like 'I'm having the weirdest dream' or 'everything looks so dreamy' or something similiar, so they are sleep-walking but awake? If that makes sense lol


----------



## Sharbysyd

I've read in some other threads that if you have problems with visitors at your town or at the island, you can turn off your wifi.  I did a search but couldn't find it.   How do I do this and how do I know if someonee has done it to me?   

Three times when I was at the island I suddenly got an error and appered back at my dock and lost all of my stuff from the island.


----------



## roseflower

Sharbysyd said:


> I've read in some other threads that if you have problems with visitors at your town or at the island, you can turn off your wifi.  I did a search but couldn't find it.   How do I do this and how do I know if someonee has done it to me?
> 
> Three times when I was at the island I suddenly got an error and appered back at my dock and lost all of my stuff from the island.



There is a wi-fi switch on the right upper side of your 3DS, it has a light-green colour light when it is on, if something happens just turn it off. When you get an error, someone hit the wi-fi switch or they have an unstable internet connection.
 Edit: The New 3DS has no wi-fi switch, so you?d need to turn off the game or system.


----------



## Holla

I'm pretty sure I already know this but in my first town I only used my Mayor character about 98% of the time. So I'm asking just to be sure.

1) In order for each character to use the QR machine in Able Sisters does each character have to befriend Sable to unlock it? Rather than just one?

2) Can only the mayor character get town project suggestions from villagers?

3) If the Mayor spends 4000ish bells at Able sisters and a second non-mayor character also spends 4000ish bells does this count as having spent 8000ish bells to unlock Kicks?


----------



## roseflower

Holla said:


> I'm pretty sure I already know this but in my first town I only used my Mayor character about 98% of the time. So I'm asking just to be sure.
> 
> 1) In order for each character to use the QR machine in Able Sisters does each character have to befriend Sable to unlock it? Rather than just one?
> 
> 2) Can only the mayor character get town project suggestions from villagers?
> 
> 3) If the Mayor spends 4000ish bells at Able sisters and a second non-mayor character also spends 4000ish bells does this count as having spent 8000ish bells to unlock Kicks?



1) Each player has to befriend Sable 
2)Yes, only the mayor
3)I think every player contributes to the amount they spent for the upgrade


----------



## Holla

roseflower said:


> 1) Each player has to befriend Sable
> 2)Yes, only the mayor
> 3)I think every player contributes to the amount they spent for the upgrade



Ok I thought so. ^.^ Thanks so much for confirming!


----------



## roseflower

Holla said:


> Ok I thought so. ^.^ Thanks so much for confirming!



I?m happy to help c:


----------



## duckvely

If I only have 8 villagers, when would a villager randomly move in? It's already been 2 days since I've had 8 villagers but no one has plotted their house yet.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

duckyluv said:


> If I only have 8 villagers, when would a villager randomly move in? It's already been 2 days since I've had 8 villagers but no one has plotted their house yet.



It can be up to seven days before a 9th villager will move in. On the 7th day you're guaranteed to have a 9th if one hasn't moved in already.


----------



## duckvely

LaBelleFleur said:


> It can be up to seven days before a 9th villager will move in. On the 7th day you're guaranteed to have a 9th if one hasn't moved in already.



Ohh, thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Amalthea

duckyluv said:


> If I only have 8 villagers, when would a villager randomly move in? It's already been 2 days since I've had 8 villagers but no one has plotted their house yet.


I believe it can take up to seven days and the probability increases with each day.

EDIT: Oops, a little too late. :*


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

I started my cycling town today. I signed off on n ordinance, so I think I did all the main tutorial stuff from Isabelle. I have 9 villagers, and I want to get one in boxes so I can start cycling, but I can't!  any tips?


----------



## lithiumlatte

Does just catching and releasing still count towards badges?  I imagine it does, just wondering if there's some weird game logic I don't know about ;P


----------



## roseflower

lithiumlatte said:


> Does just catching and releasing still count towards badges?  I imagine it does, just wondering if there's some weird game logic I don't know about ;P



Of course it counts for the badge.


----------



## Sharbysyd

roseflower said:


> There is a wi-fi switch on the right upper side of your 3DS, it has a light-green colour light when it is on, if something happens just turn it off. When you get an error, someone hit the wi-fi switch or they have an unstable internet connection.
> Edit: The New 3DS has no wi-fi switch, so you?d need to turn off the game or system.



I have a new 3ds but I do see a switch in that spot.   Thanks.


----------



## roseflower

Sharbysyd said:


> I have a new 3ds but I do see a switch in that spot.   Thanks.



Here is a thread  about the New 3DS not having a wi-fi switch:http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266210-So-I-got-the-new-3DS&


----------



## RangerTalion

The main posts took awhile to read but it was very helpful thank you


----------



## abelsister

So if I adopted a villager from another town today (technically yesterday), what time will they plot their house? Its 12 am right now, so since its a new day, will her house be plotted already?


----------



## Spooky.

abelsister said:


> So if I adopted a villager from another town today (technically yesterday), what time will they plot their house? Its 12 am right now, so since its a new day, will her house be plotted already?



A new day in the game starts at 6am, not midnight.


----------



## kyrynbunni

I hope that it's okay to ask this sort of question here... Recently, I visited a dream town and saw an item that interested me. I'm sure I know the name of it but right now, I'm completely drawing a blank and can't remember. It's really starting to bother me because I like the item.

So~ I was wondering if anyone knew the name of the item circle in red (picture in the spoiler tag of course)?



Spoiler


----------



## Campy

Airi-chan said:


> I hope that it's okay to ask this sort of question here... Recently, I visited a dream town and saw an item that interested me. I'm sure I know the name of it but right now, I'm completely drawing a blank and can't remember. It's really starting to bother me because I like the item.
> 
> So~ I was wondering if anyone knew the name of the item circle in red (picture in the spoiler tag of course)?


That's a berliner.


----------



## kyrynbunni

Campy said:


> That's a berliner.



Thank you~


----------



## Spooky.

How do you get the eggs from the river/ocean? I keep only getting fish.


----------



## abelsister

Namstar said:


> How do you get the eggs from the river/ocean? I keep only getting fish.



you just have to keep fishing in the river. you will eventually get an egg c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

how do you get better quality pictures on the 3DS? like the ones on tumblr?


----------



## P.K.

abelsister said:


> you just have to keep fishing in the river. you will eventually get an egg c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> how do you get better quality pictures on the 3DS? like the ones on tumblr?



Uploading the screenshots to miiverse proves to have better quality than the usual L+R and then there's photoshop

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> How do you get the eggs from the river/ocean? I keep only getting fish.



You can fish for them in either the river or ocean. The eggs are certain shadow size. They're not exactly big but they're not tiny either.


----------



## MrNewLeak

My question is, I'm a bit bored, so can I visit anyone's town please?


----------



## RangerTalion

I started this game a few days ago, its a lot of stuff to learn this is my first animal crossing game
I got a perfect peach, what do I do with it


----------



## Hypno KK

MrNewLeak said:


> My question is, I'm a bit bored, so can I visit anyone's town please?



This would be a better post for the Train Station area instead of this thread. Also, you might want to post and contribute more to the forum. There may be people who don't mind letting very new users into their towns, but a lot of people also want the reassurance of knowing they're inviting someone they know from around the forum.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RangerTalion said:


> I started this game a few days ago, its a lot of stuff to learn this is my first animal crossing game
> I got a perfect peach, what do I do with it



Are peaches your native fruit (as in, the fruit that grows in your town from the start and that you didn't get from Isabelle or the Island)? If they are, you can plant perfect peaches to get perfect fruit trees and get more of them. Or you can just keep it and sell it or use it. Perfect fruits tend to give you a bonus if a villager requests the normal version of the fruit and you give the perfect one instead (and sometimes they'll request perfect fruit in general). I think it also sells for more in Re-Tail.

If peaches aren't your native fruit, you can't grow perfect peach trees from planting them, but you can keep it to give it to villagers or sell in Re-Tail, where it's going to be worth more (especially if they're on premium on that day).

The perfect fruit trees have a limited lifespan depending on how often you shake them, by the way.


----------



## abelsister

Okay can someone please help me with the thumlina thing? I really want this qr code in my town but I'm soOooooO confused.


----------



## RangerTalion

Hypno KK said:


> Are peaches your native fruit (as in, the fruit that grows in your town from the start and that you didn't get from Isabelle or the Island)? If they are, you can plant perfect peaches to get perfect fruit trees and get more of them. Or you can just keep it and sell it or use it. Perfect fruits tend to give you a bonus if a villager requests the normal version of the fruit and you give the perfect one instead (and sometimes they'll request perfect fruit in general). I think it also sells for more in Re-Tail.
> 
> If peaches aren't your native fruit, you can't grow perfect peach trees from planting them, but you can keep it to give it to villagers or sell in Re-Tail, where it's going to be worth more (especially if they're on premium on that day).
> 
> The perfect fruit trees have a limited lifespan depending on how often you shake them, by the way.



I guess they are my native fruit
All my trees have pink peaches on them, but this perfect one was yellow on one of the trees


----------



## Hypno KK

RangerTalion said:


> I guess they are my native fruit
> All my trees have pink peaches on them, but this perfect one was yellow on one of the trees



Then it's your native fruit and you can plant it to get more.

- - - Post Merge - - -



abelsister said:


> Okay can someone please help me with the thumlina thing? I really want this qr code in my town but I'm soOooooO confused.



What do you need help with?


----------



## MrNewLeak

Why can't I sit underneath the Town Tree and view my town's history? I can do it in dream towns but not my own!

Does it have to be fully grown? If so, how long does it take to grow? I have been playing NL in this same town for a year and 1 month now.


----------



## abelsister

Hypno KK said:


> What do you need help with?



I just don't get how to do it really :c

I really want this tank in my sable's - but I'm unsure of how to work the thumlina thingy.


----------



## Astro Cake

Is it predetermined what special pattern a tree stump will have? I've gotten the same pattern on one stump several times in row after cutting it down, resetting doesn't seem to affect it.


----------



## roseflower

Astro Cake said:


> Is it predetermined what special pattern a tree stump will have? I've gotten the same pattern on one stump several times in row after cutting it down, resetting doesn't seem to affect it.



No it is random, you seem to be unlucky. I resetted for certain special tree stump patterns and it worked for me. Just keep trying!


----------



## P.K.

Is there a way to influence your villagers to wear your custom designs at the Able Sisters?


----------



## Campy

MrNewLeak said:


> Why can't I sit underneath the Town Tree and view my town's history? I can do it in dream towns but not my own!
> 
> Does it have to be fully grown? If so, how long does it take to grow? I have been playing NL in this same town for a year and 1 month now.


It doesn't have to be fully grown, but it needs to reach stage 4 before you can sit on the ledge and see your town's history. And to reach this stage you need to have played for 50 days and 50 hours.


----------



## HoennMaster

P.K. said:


> Is there a way to influence your villagers to wear your custom designs at the Able Sisters?



Put a design on a shirt mannequin at Able Sisters and it will spread like wildfire.


----------



## lars708

HoennMaster said:


> Put a design on a shirt mannequin at Able Sisters and it will spread like wildfire.



It's true believe me! Even if you make it ugly as hell, everyone will wear it xD


----------



## P.K.

HoennMaster said:


> Put a design on a shirt mannequin at Able Sisters and it will spread like wildfire.



I've had my designs put up for weeks but only 4-5 villagers are wearing them. Instead, the ones spreading are those basic shirts Isabelle makes them wear when I complain.


----------



## tomothy

How many days after my 10th villager moves in will someone ping me to move?


----------



## tomothy

No one knows?


----------



## roseflower

Lemon Pop said:


> How many days after my 10th villager moves in will someone ping me to move?



Villagers can ping you to move out everyday, I?ve had a villager pinging me to move out the next day after I stopped another villager from moving out the day before.


----------



## Astro Cake

Will the sapling in front of me grow? Or will it die?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Astro Cake said:


> Will the sapling in front of me grow? Or will it die?



Should grow unless it's one of the random pre-determined dead spots that you can do nothing about.


----------



## MrNewLeak

Ok, so, I have a villager (Naomi) moving out on the 12th, Alfonso is in my campsite but my town is full until the 12th (currently it is the 8th, I don't TT btw) can I convince him to move in when Naomi leaves or am I doomed to not getting him? D:

EDIT: Nevermind! I won a game against him and he said he's moving in! I've heard rumours that sometimes they lie though, is that true? Will he not move in because my town is full till the 12th, or will he move in ON the 12th?

EDIT 2: Nvm! My town isn't full, or atleast I don't THINK it is. There are 9 actual ANIMAL villagers in my town, but do I myself count as the 10th? Does that make my town full?


----------



## lars708

MrNewLeak said:


> Ok, so, I have a villager (Naomi) moving out on the 12th, Alfonso is in my campsite but my town is full until the 12th (currently it is the 8th, I don't TT btw) can I convince him to move in when Naomi leaves or am I doomed to not getting him? D:
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind! I won a game against him and he said he's moving in! I've heard rumours that sometimes they lie though, is that true? Will he not move in because my town is full till the 12th, or will he move in ON the 12th?
> 
> EDIT 2: Nvm! My town isn't full, or atleast I don't THINK it is. There are 9 actual ANIMAL villagers in my town, but do I myself count as the 10th? Does that make my town full?



No your own houses do not count as Villager houses, you can have up to 4 players and 10 villagers at the same time in the same town! Problem solved


----------



## MrNewLeak

Awesome! thank you!


----------



## Ettienne

Astro Cake said:


> Will the sapling in front of me grow? Or will it die?





Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Should grow unless it's one of the random pre-determined dead spots that you can do nothing about.



Just wanted to add: Dead spots don't exist.


----------



## wonkitty

I'm relatively new to the game so I apologise if my question sounds really stupid, but is it possible to prevent villagers from leaving your town completely? I have two of my dreamies living in my town, so I'm worried that if I get too busy to play the game everyday, I'll accidentally have them move out.


----------



## lars708

wonkitty said:


> I'm relatively new to the game so I apologise if my question sounds really stupid, but is it possible to prevent villagers from leaving your town completely? I have two of my dreamies living in my town, so I'm worried that if I get too busy to play the game everyday, I'll accidentally have them move out.



Well you can prevent them from moving when they ask if they should move but when you miss that message then there is nothing to do about it.


----------



## Vizionari

Astro Cake said:


> Will the sapling in front of me grow? Or will it die?



It should.

That spot of your town looks very nice, btw.


----------



## wonkitty

So you'll have to play everyday if you want to make sure they'll never move? Is there any way to improve your friendship with them or something so they won't move?


----------



## P.K.

wonkitty said:


> So you'll have to play everyday if you want to make sure they'll never move? Is there any way to improve your friendship with them or something so they won't move?



Nope. Actually when you're better friends with them, they seem to ask to move out more (this is just a common experience with most players though). You need to check every 2 or 3 days or so to make sure they don't move or just go around and ask your villagers for rumors of anyone moving out.


----------



## toxapex

wonkitty said:


> So you'll have to play everyday if you want to make sure they'll never move? Is there any way to improve your friendship with them or something so they won't move?



If you want to take a break, there's a trick to prevent anyone from leaving during a long absence or time-travel. When somebody asks you if they can move, and you say no, nobody will move out between that day and the next time you play.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P.K. said:


> Nope. Actually when you're better friends with them, they seem to ask to move out more (this is just a common experience with most players though). You need to check every 2 or 3 days or so to make sure they don't move or just go around and ask your villagers for rumors of anyone moving out.



This is also a good thing to do if you're playing consistently. Especially if you want their pictures


----------



## wonkitty

tokayseye said:


> If you want to take a break, there's a trick to prevent anyone from leaving during a long absence or time-travel. When somebody asks you if they can move, and you say no, nobody will move out between that day and the next time you play.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This is also a good thing to do if you're playing consistently. Especially if you want their pictures



That's very helpful, thank you very much!

Yeah I've had to stop both my dreamies from leaving already, even though I talk to them everyday.


----------



## abelsister

can someone put this tank in my able sisters? thanks!


----------



## P.K.

abelsister said:


> can someone put this tank in my able sisters? thanks!



I don't think other people can do it that?


----------



## toxapex

abelsister said:


> can someone put this tank in my able sisters? thanks!



I think this request would be better in the Train Station board. If I'm not mistaken, this is more of a Q&A, "how-to" thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



P.K. said:


> I don't think other people can do it that?



I'm pretty sure other people can put designs in Able Sisters'.


----------



## lars708

tokayseye said:


> I think this request would be better in the Train Station board. If I'm not mistaken, this is more of a Q&A, "how-to" thread.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure other people can put designs in Able Sisters'.



Yeah other people can place designs in Able Sisters, which is a good thing most of the time! But can be annoying too if someone replaces a design you liked and you did not save it xD


----------



## jcnorn

I was hanging out with Flurry in her house and she told me that Mira is thinking about moving. But since it's the fishing tournament today I can't get anyone to ping me. After 6 pm will the villagers act normal again? So there's a chance I can get Mira to ping me and I can beg her to stay? Or am I doomed to wait until tomorrow with no idea if tomorrow is her moving out day? I really don't want her to move out!


----------



## Campy

jcnorn said:


> I was hanging out with Flurry in her house and she told me that Mira is thinking about moving. But since it's the fishing tournament today I can't get anyone to ping me. After 6 pm will the villagers act normal again? So there's a chance I can get Mira to ping me and I can beg her to stay? Or am I doomed to wait until tomorrow with no idea if tomorrow is her moving out day? I really don't want her to move out!


After you've done the ceremony, I believe every villager will say something about the tournament/ceremony when you talk to them. After this, they will go back to normal! So what I'd do is talk to Mira after the ceremony, then save and quit, and then walk by her again to get her to ping you.


----------



## jcnorn

Campy said:


> After you've done the ceremony, I believe every villager will say something about the tournament/ceremony when you talk to them. After this, they will go back to normal! So what I'd do is talk to Mira after the ceremony, then save and quit, and then walk by her again to get her to ping you.



Such good news! Thank you thank you <3


----------



## Snowtyke

jcnorn said:


> I was hanging out with Flurry in her house and she told me that Mira is thinking about moving. But since it's the fishing tournament today I can't get anyone to ping me. After 6 pm will the villagers act normal again? So there's a chance I can get Mira to ping me and I can beg her to stay? Or am I doomed to wait until tomorrow with no idea if tomorrow is her moving out day? I really don't want her to move out!



I have a problem that's sort of similar to this. Pietro told me Pashmina is thinking of moving, except I actually want her to move. Should I speak to her after the event to tell her to move, or will she just choose not to when I say to?


----------



## Feloreena

Snowtyke said:


> I have a problem that's sort of similar to this. Pietro told me Pashmina is thinking of moving, except I actually want her to move. Should I speak to her after the event to tell her to move, or will she just choose not to when I say to?



If you don't get her to ping she will still move out, so it's not so important. She might decide to stay if you get her to ping, but this can always be fixed by quitting without saving and trying again.

I'd just ignore her if it was me.


----------



## lars708

Snowtyke said:


> I have a problem that's sort of similar to this. Pietro told me Pashmina is thinking of moving, except I actually want her to move. Should I speak to her after the event to tell her to move, or will she just choose not to when I say to?



She will eventually move out if she ''pings'' (that is what it is called here i guess) you to ask if she should move out but if a villager says that she thinks of it then you can also give it some time. She will eventually move out on her own.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Does anyone know if buried fossils or gyroids affect where a villager plots?


----------



## Ettienne

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Does anyone know if buried fossils or gyroids affect where a villager plots?



No, they don't. Only thing that can affect where a villager plots, other than rock/pond etc, is a PWP.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Ettienne said:


> No, they don't. Only thing that can affect where a villager plots, other than rock/pond etc, is a PWP.



okay. thanks!


----------



## abelsister

Im not sure if asking questions about hacking is against the rules. If it is, then I will gladly delete this.
My question is - I usually play on a DS that is fully updated. Everyone knows you can't hack if the DS is updated above a certain point. My other (older) DS is not fully updated, so I'm pretty sure I can hack on that. The only thing I want to hack is deleting all of my rocks. Other than that, I'm going to do it the old fashion way. Anyways - if I get the hacks on my old ds, would I still be able to play the hacked town on my newer DS?


----------



## toxapex

abelsister said:


> Im not sure if asking questions about hacking is against the rules. If it is, then I will gladly delete this.
> My question is - I usually play on a DS that is fully updated. Everyone knows you can't hack if the DS is updated above a certain point. My other (older) DS is not fully updated, so I'm pretty sure I can hack on that. The only thing I want to hack is deleting all of my rocks. Other than that, I'm going to do it the old fashion way. Anyways - if I get the hacks on my old ds, would I still be able to play the hacked town on my newer DS?



I'm not sure if this question is allowed, but I'll answer bc this doesn't have to do with duping or any reeeally cheaty stuff. 
I think you can play it on your newer 3DS, you just can't hack it anymore after using it with a newer system.


----------



## abelsister

tokayseye said:


> I'm not sure if this question is allowed, but I'll answer bc this doesn't have to do with duping or any reeeally cheaty stuff.
> I think you can play it on your newer 3DS, you just can't hack it anymore after using it with a newer system.



so i can use the rock clearing hack on my old ds, and it'll be safe to play on my new ds?


----------



## Naiad

abelsister said:


> Im not sure if asking questions about hacking is against the rules. If it is, then I will gladly delete this.
> My question is - I usually play on a DS that is fully updated. Everyone knows you can't hack if the DS is updated above a certain point. My other (older) DS is not fully updated, so I'm pretty sure I can hack on that. The only thing I want to hack is deleting all of my rocks. Other than that, I'm going to do it the old fashion way. Anyways - if I get the hacks on my old ds, would I still be able to play the hacked town on my newer DS?



I've seen this over Tumblr a few times, the answer is yes. However, the .bin files you downloaded onto the SD Card (of your old one) will keep the old .ram of your game. So always be sure to save the game to update the data on the .ram file before doing any edits to your game. (Assuming that you play on both 3DSes.)


----------



## abelsister

And another thing - a rafflesia showed up in my town, yet I have no weeds or garbage?


----------



## Bowie

abelsister said:


> And another thing - a rafflesia showed up in my town, yet I have no weeds or garbage?



I've got no idea about that. About your previous question, though, keeping a copy of your town before modifying it is very good advice. Out of curiosity, I was messing with mine earlier and attempting to move villager houses ended in corruption of my data. Fortunately, I had a copy of my town just in case anything like that happened and I managed to get my town back. So, make sure you have a copy if you're thinking of doing anything like that. Hacking discussion isn't allowed here, though, so that's really all I can say.


----------



## Ettienne

abelsister said:


> And another thing - a rafflesia showed up in my town, yet I have no weeds or garbage?



Trees are a factor as well. If you're certain you have no weeds, and no garbage--baskets of fruit count, too--then you might have too few trees.


----------



## snapdragon

Will wharf roaches still appear on your beach when it's raining?


----------



## undernickle

what does it mean when i have a note on a tree stump?


----------



## roseflower

undernickle said:


> what does it mean when i have a note on a tree stump?



It?s a rare tree stump pattern, and there?s a chance for rare mushrooms to spawn.


----------



## lars708

undernickle said:


> what does it mean when i have a note on a tree stump?



It does not do anything besides not being a regular tree stump as far as i know... 

Also someone said that it could spawn rare mushrooms but i never expirienced that actually.


----------



## toxapex

lars708 said:


> It does not do anything besides not being a regular tree stump as far as i know...
> 
> Also someone said that it could spawn rare mushrooms but i never expirienced that actually.



It does cause rare mushrooms to spawn.


----------



## lars708

tokayseye said:


> It does cause rare mushrooms to spawn.



Oh okay, thanks for the information! Even i can learn something whilst i play the game since the release!


----------



## Khaelis

Can someone explain how the Villager selling/trading process works? I want to know how you do it so I don't mess anything up should I look into doing this. Thanks!


----------



## realfolkblues

What's the best way to pay or be payed millions of igb for a villager at the end of an auction? Dropping it all on the ground just doesn't seem ideal to me.


----------



## P.K.

realfolkblues said:


> What's the best way to pay or be payed millions of igb for a villager at the end of an auction? Dropping it all on the ground just doesn't seem ideal to me.



There's the Retail method where they (if you're the one being paid) go to Retail in your town. Set the prices of all items in Retail to its maximum price and they should buy it. Then they should drop the bought item on the ground outside so you can put it back and re-sell. Rinse and repeat until they paid it all off. The next day, all your money will appear in your abd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Can someone explain how the Villager selling/trading process works? I want to know how you do it so I don't mess anything up should I look into doing this. Thanks!



1. The villager needs to be in boxes to be adopted
2. Open up your gates for whoever's gonna adopt your villager (make sure as well they have space in their town)
3. Lead them to the villager's house and let them talk to the villager. Eventually the villager will ask where they should move and the player will suggest their's and the villager will agree.
4. Just to make sure, ask a confirmation from the player/adopter if they successfully adopted the villager
5. That's pretty much it. When you end the session and go back to the adopted villager's house, there's going to be a sign that says "Moved out" on their door

**Sidenote: Most hosts make sure the adopter pays first before leading them to the villager to avoid being scammed and such just for the sake of throwing it out there


----------



## Arabelle

lars708 said:


> Oh okay, thanks for the information! Even i can learn something whilst i play the game since the release!



Just make sure there's empty spaces around the patterned stump.  Some days you will find mushrooms next to it.. c:


----------



## realfolkblues

P.K. said:


> There's the Retail method where they (if you're the one being paid) go to Retail in your town. Set the prices of all items in Retail to its maximum price and they should buy it. Then they should drop the bought item on the ground outside so you can put it back and re-sell. Rinse and repeat until they paid it all off. The next day, all your money will appear in your abd.



Thank you!


----------



## Khaelis

Question: When you invite a villager from another town, are they guaranteed to place down their house plot the following day in your town? Or does it take a random amount of days being 1~3 days, etc?


----------



## Bon Bonne

I have 2 questions. the second not being entirely related to New Leaf, but I think asking here is the best thing to do, as I wouldn't know where to put a thread if I made one.

1. when people visit my town via the dream suite, does my character appear wearing their current outfit, or is it the outfit they're wearing when I updated it?

2. does anyone know of anything that can be accessed and used via the 3DS browser to get my images off the SD card? I used gmail to e-mail them to my Yahoo e-mail, but there's been a big problem accessing it for quite some time now and I'm bummed because I haven't been able to post anything on my New Leaf blog because of it.


----------



## Arabelle

Khaelis said:


> Question: When you invite a villager from another town, are they guaranteed to place down their house plot the following day in your town? Or does it take a random amount of days being 1~3 days, etc?



In my experience, the village from other towns moved in the next day.. when I invited someone from a campsite they moved in on 2nd day.. Do you use plot reset (making new character) method?  Just make a new character & check the next following day just to be sure, or wait for someone else to respond to confirm it xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bon Bonne said:


> I have 2 questions. the second not being entirely related to New Leaf, but I think asking here is the best thing to do, as I wouldn't know where to put a thread if I made one.
> 
> 1. when people visit my town via the dream suite, does my character appear wearing their current outfit, or is it the outfit they're wearing when I updated it?
> 
> 2. does anyone know of anything that can be accessed and used via the 3DS browser to get my images off the SD card? I used gmail to e-mail them to my Yahoo e-mail, but there's been a big problem accessing it for quite some time now and I'm bummed because I haven't been able to post anything on my New Leaf blog because of it.



Not sure about the second question, but for the first question, your character will be wearing the outfit that they wore when you were updating, I'm pretty sure.. cuz Luna saves the game and tells you that she's turning your town data in to a dream >.<


----------



## Stevey Queen

Bon Bonne said:


> I have 2 questions. the second not being entirely related to New Leaf, but I think asking here is the best thing to do, as I wouldn't know where to put a thread if I made one.
> 
> 1. when people visit my town via the dream suite, does my character appear wearing their current outfit, or is it the outfit they're wearing when I updated it?
> 
> 2. does anyone know of anything that can be accessed and used via the 3DS browser to get my images off the SD card? I used gmail to e-mail them to my Yahoo e-mail, but there's been a big problem accessing it for quite some time now and I'm bummed because I haven't been able to post anything on my New Leaf blog because of it.



Do you have a computer? Just take the SD card and plop it in there. That's what I did.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Q:I just paid off a PWP and there's I'm thinking of inviting a campsite villager to my town(yes, same day in game).
Do I have to worry about her moving onto my pwp's space?


----------



## Khaelis

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Q:I just paid off a PWP and there's I'm thinking of inviting a campsite villager to my town(yes, same day in game).
> Do I have to worry about her moving onto my pwp's space?



Nope. Villager plots can't override a PWP plot even while its being built or collect funds. They may however decide to plop down close to it and ruin your day by getting in the way of your plans.


----------



## HoennMaster

Khaelis said:


> Question: When you invite a villager from another town, are they guaranteed to place down their house plot the following day in your town? Or does it take a random amount of days being 1~3 days, etc?



Invited villagers will appear the day after you invite them. Campsite villagers usually take a day or two.



Yukari Yakumo said:


> Q:I just paid off a PWP and there's I'm thinking of inviting a campsite villager to my town(yes, same day in game).
> Do I have to worry about her moving onto my pwp's space?



No. Villagers can't move in over PWP's, even if it is still under construction.


----------



## Khaelis

HoennMaster said:


> Invited villagers will appear the day after you invite them. Campsite villagers usually take a day or two.



Thanks! I wanted to confirm if invited Villagers from other towns move in the following day. By the way, do they select their house spot at 6AM or another time?


----------



## Arabelle

Khaelis said:


> Thanks! I wanted to confirm if invited Villagers from other towns move in the following day. By the way, do they select their house spot at 6AM or another time?



New day starts at 6 AM, so any time after 6 a.m. the plot will appear.. are you going to plot reset?  if you are, wish you luck! xD


----------



## Khaelis

Arabelle said:


> New day starts at 6 AM, so any time after 6 a.m. the plot will appear.. are you going to plot reset?  if you are, wish you luck! xD



Yeah, I have plans to do plot resetting when it comes to my dreamies, but its mostly to keep them away from my 'front yard', so to speak. Really irks me when they plot their house in front of my house so I wanna avoid that, especially with my dreamies.

So I'm guessing I start doing the plot reset trick after 6AM then. Alright.. thanks!


----------



## Bon Bonne

Arabelle said:


> Not sure about the second question, but for the first question, your character will be wearing the outfit that they wore when you were updating, I'm pretty sure.. cuz Luna saves the game and tells you that she's turning your town data in to a dream >.<



that is what I figured, but I was compelled to ask anyway. thank you.



Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Do you have a computer? Just take the SD card and plop it in there. That's what I did.



I do, yes. unfortunately, I can't do that. of course, if I could, I wouldn't be asking. XD


----------



## jcnorn

Bon Bonne said:


> I have 2 questions. the second not being entirely related to New Leaf, but I think asking here is the best thing to do, as I wouldn't know where to put a thread if I made one.
> 
> 1. when people visit my town via the dream suite, does my character appear wearing their current outfit, or is it the outfit they're wearing when I updated it?
> 
> 2. does anyone know of anything that can be accessed and used via the 3DS browser to get my images off the SD card? I used gmail to e-mail them to my Yahoo e-mail, but there's been a big problem accessing it for quite some time now and I'm bummed because I haven't been able to post anything on my New Leaf blog because of it.



For the second question, can you access the miiuniverse thing? I know you can't upload already existing pictures, but when you want to take a new one you can open it up and post with the screenshot and then go to miiverse.I think it's com and then right clic kand save the picture down to your computer  It's not an answer to get the existing pictures off the SD-card but at least you can take some new screenies so you can update


----------



## Bon Bonne

jcnorn said:


> For the second question, can you access the miiuniverse thing? I know you can't upload already existing pictures, but when you want to take a new one you can open it up and post with the screenshot and then go to miiverse.I think it's com and then right clic kand save the picture down to your computer  It's not an answer to get the existing pictures off the SD-card but at least you can take some new screenies so you can update



ah yeah, I know I can do that. I might bother with it, but loading Miiverse is sort of a pain. thank you anyway. uvu


----------



## CookingOkasan

Can anyone find me a higher resolution photo of the sea bass from New Leaf? I know theres a gif of it swimming but it's at an angle instead of directly from the side.

the biggest one I can find is from the wiki.....


this is pretty important tbh


----------



## lars708

CookingOkasan said:


> Can anyone find me a higher resolution photo of the sea bass from New Leaf? I know theres a gif of it swimming but it's at an angle instead of directly from the side.
> 
> the biggest one I can find is from the wiki.....
> 
> 
> this is pretty important tbh



What do you need it for? (I am just being curious by the way hahah!)


----------



## jdchicky10

Ok. So I have one villager in boxes today. Because he is moving tomorrow can I get another villager to move to my town or do I have to wait til he is actually gone from my town to convince another one to move in? My town is full right now but won't be tomorrow.


----------



## Khaelis

jdchicky10 said:


> Ok. So I have one villager in boxes today. Because he is moving tomorrow can I get another villager to move to my town or do I have to wait til he is actually gone from my town to convince another one to move in? My town is full right now but won't be tomorrow.



You'll have to wait until the moving villager has left the next day before you can invite anyone. Even if one is in boxes, it still counts as 10 villagers, etc.


----------



## jdchicky10

Khaelis said:


> You'll have to wait until the moving villager has left the next day before you can invite anyone. Even if one is in boxes, it still counts as 10 villagers, etc.



Alright. I figured I'd have to wait but I wanted to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## Lacey

I have a question regarding Club Nintendo I hope this is an okay place to ask. ;-; I received platinum status and am able to pick out a game download of choice. I'd like to get my friend ACNL but he's a European (I'm American). I'm guessing no but would the code work for his European 3DS? ):


----------



## Stevey Queen

Lacey said:


> I have a question regarding Club Nintendo I hope this is an okay place to ask. ;-; I received platinum status and am able to pick out a game download of choice. I'd like to get my friend ACNL but he's a European (I'm American). I'm guessing no but would the code work for his European 3DS? ):



No. It wont. But the code would work for my 3DS


----------



## Togex

I just had a villager move out yesterday (I have 9 now) I did that so I could open up a spot for a dream villager, which I'll be able to get from another user today. It was about 9.45 PM when I tt back to like 3 AM so it would stay on the same day, hoping that a new villager wouldn't set up a plot. Will I get a new villager moving in, or not? I guess partially what I'm asking is how fast a villager can move in after one moves out, but also,since I set it back to the early morning of the same day.


----------



## lars708

Togex said:


> I just had a villager move out yesterday (I have 9 now) I did that so I could open up a spot for a dream villager, which I'll be able to get from another user today. It was about 9.45 PM when I tt back to like 3 AM so it would stay on the same day, hoping that a new villager wouldn't set up a plot. Will I get a new villager moving in, or not? I guess partially what I'm asking is how fast a villager can move in after one moves out, but also,since I set it back to the early morning of the same day.



Well the game will not plot a 10th villager automatically, you have to get it from somewhere. (Camp Site, another town and what the people here used to call ''the void'')


----------



## Togex

lars708 said:


> Well the game will not plot a 10th villager automatically, you have to get it from somewhere. (Camp Site, another town and what the people here used to call ''the void'')



Thank you very much! (In a non-Elvis voice) XD


----------



## Feloreena

Can K.K. Slider give you his picture more than once (on the same character) if you go to another 20 performances?


----------



## Ettienne

Feloreena said:


> Can K.K. Slider give you his picture more than once (on the same character) if you go to another 20 performances?



I'm going to assume probably not, since you don't get doubles of other NPCs, excluding those with holidays.


----------



## Feloreena

Ettienne said:


> I'm going to assume probably not, since you don't get doubles of other NPCs, excluding those with holidays.



Thought so, thanks!


----------



## Astro Cake

Why do people put past villagers in their cycling threads? It makes it a little annoying when searching for a specific villager.


----------



## HeyPatience

Astro Cake said:


> Why do people put past villagers in their cycling threads? It makes it a little annoying when searching for a specific villager.



I feel the same way about this, but I think its so people know which villagers wont be available until the person goes through the 16 villager cycle. Some threads allow you to lurk for villagers that arent listed, and I feel this helps in a sense.


----------



## Snowtyke

If a day goes past when a villager is going to move on, say, the 20th, if you TT, will the villager still move on that day?


----------



## lars708

Astro Cake said:


> Why do people put past villagers in their cycling threads? It makes it a little annoying when searching for a specific villager.



Because people are really busy or do not have time for it i guess.


----------



## Khaelis

Is it possible to keep the same 10 villagers without them forcefully moving out? I'm curious because I'm aiming for all 10 of my Dream Villagers and I don't want to lose them because I have no way of cycling them should they move.


----------



## toxapex

Khaelis said:


> Is it possible to keep the same 10 villagers without them forcefully moving out? I'm curious because I'm aiming for all 10 of my Dream Villagers and I don't want to lose them because I have no way of cycling them should they move.



Unfortunately, no. You'll have to keep an eye on them and stop them from moving.


...Or freeze the date so they can never leave 8))))


----------



## Khaelis

tokayseye said:


> Unfortunately, no. You'll have to keep an eye on them and stop them from moving.
> 
> 
> ...Or freeze the date so they can never leave 8))))



Well, I know that! XD

But I should have been more clear.. I meant can I _stop_ them from moving, without them eventually leaving no matter what I do because I can't send them to a second copy of the game to cycle, etc.


----------



## abelsister

Can someone help me with the Thulinma thing? I can give you my qr code and you can do the rest for me c: I can't upload a shirt..


----------



## Khaelis

abelsister said:


> Can someone help me with the Thulinma thing? I can give you my qr code and you can do the rest for me c: I can't upload a shirt..



I don't think you can change or edit designs you scan in.


----------



## abelsister

Khaelis said:


> I don't think you can change or edit designs you scan in.



What do you mean...? I just need help uploading a shirt qr to Thulinma.


----------



## Khaelis

abelsister said:


> What do you mean...? I just need help uploading a shirt qr to Thulinma.



Oooohhhh.. I read it wrong.. my bad! I don't think I can help you, though. Sorry!


----------



## toxapex

Khaelis said:


> Well, I know that! XD
> 
> But I should have been more clear.. I meant can I _stop_ them from moving, without them eventually leaving no matter what I do because I can't send them to a second copy of the game to cycle, etc.



Do you mean stopping them from moving when theyre in boxes/ on the day theyre moving out? If that's what you mean, then no. Someone would have to hold the villager for you while you cycle.


----------



## Khaelis

tokayseye said:


> Do you mean stopping them from moving when theyre in boxes/ on the day theyre moving out? If that's what you mean, then no. Someone would have to hold the villager for you while you cycle.



No, I mostly mean can I keep stopping them from moving if they choose to move and not have them say, 'I have to move, sorry!' and have them forcefully move out or something like that and not be able to stop them from boxing up.


----------



## Ettienne

Khaelis said:


> No, I mostly mean can I keep stopping them from moving if they choose to move and not have them say, 'I have to move, sorry!' and have them forcefully move out or something like that and not be able to stop them from boxing up.



Villagers will only change their mind about moving--to not moving. They will never tell you they're going to move anyway when you tell them no.


----------



## Khaelis

Ettienne said:


> Villagers will only change their mind about moving--to not moving. They will never tell you they're going to move anyway when you tell them no.



Thanks, that's the answer I was hoping to get. I don't want to tell a dreamy to not move only to say they're moving anyways since I can't cycle them to another town on my own.


----------



## Ettienne

abelsister said:


> What do you mean...? I just need help uploading a shirt qr to Thulinma.



PM'd you!


----------



## abelsister

Ettienne said:


> PM'd you!



Message you back!


----------



## Ettienne

Khaelis said:


> Thanks, that's the answer I was hoping to get. I don't want to tell a dreamy to not move only to say they're moving anyways since I can't cycle them to another town on my own.



Yeah, no need to worry about that! They can still think about moving later on down the road, since there's no way to tell them to stay permanently, but you just have to catch their ping and tell them no again.


----------



## Khaelis

Ettienne said:


> Yeah, no need to worry about that! They can still think about moving later on down the road, since there's no way to tell them to stay permanently, but you just have to catch their ping and tell them no again.



Alright, I just wanted to know if they could deny your asking to stay.


----------



## Ettienne

abelsister said:


> Message you back!





Spoiler


----------



## Khaelis

I've been reading more up on the swimming trick for quicker PWP request and I've read that you can only get one a day, but have read that you can get more than one a day and I just wanted to some clarification on this.

Can you only get one request a day or can you get more than one a day?


----------



## lars708

Khaelis said:


> I've been reading more up on the swimming trick for quicker PWP request and I've read that you can only get one a day, but have read that you can get more than one a day and I just wanted to some clarification on this.
> 
> Can you only get one request a day or can you get more than one a day?



I guess you could get more than one project per day but you made me unsure about it xD I wanna know this too now! Is there someone smart around here who knows this? We need the answerrr!


----------



## Khaelis

lars708 said:


> I guess you could get more than one project per day but you made me unsure about it xD I wanna know this too now! Is there someone smart around here who knows this? We need the answerrr!



Well since I started doing it a few days ago, I've gotten 1 a day.. _BUT_ I have been doing it late at night, around 7PM-9PM and normally stopped doing it about 30 minute or so after getting my first request. Today I got a request just be walking around doing my daily stuff so I'll be doing some of the swimming trick later tonight so if it isn't answered by then, I'll have the answer.


----------



## lars708

Khaelis said:


> Well since I started doing it a few days ago, I've gotten 1 a day.. _BUT_ I have been doing it late at night, around 7PM-9PM and normally stopped doing it about 30 minute or so after getting my first request. Today I got a request just be walking around doing my daily stuff so I'll be doing some of the swimming trick later tonight so if it isn't answered by then, I'll have the answer.



Ahh okay! Cool! And i see that you have Carmen, i really like her hahah!


----------



## Khaelis

lars708 said:


> Ahh okay! Cool! And i see that you have Carmen, i really like her hahah!



Heh, she was one of my original five when I created this town so I got pretty lucky. I find her design really appealing.


----------



## lars708

Khaelis said:


> Heh, she was one of my original five when I created this town so I got pretty lucky. I find her design really appealing.



I like her a lot better than the other Carmen in the older game...


----------



## Khaelis

lars708 said:


> I like her a lot better than the other Carmen in the older game...



Haha, yeah. I like this Carmen a lot.

Anyways, I did about two and a half hours of the swimming trick while watching YouTube videos with 6 of my villagers and I didn't get a PWP request after already getting one earlier today. I either got unlucky or you only can get one PWP request a day like some have said.


----------



## Red Cat

Can visitors from other towns remove your paths?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Red Cat said:


> Can visitors from other towns remove your paths?



No, they can't. They can't place down patterns either.


----------



## kittencat

Fairly sure this question hasn't been asked but forgive me if it's redundant. Um... what's the best way to upload a screenshot from your game onto your computer? I'm not really sure how to do it. I want to post screenshots of my NL game but I dunno how to get them off my 3DS in the first place, and I don't have a capture card thingy.


----------



## kasane

kittencat said:


> Fairly sure this question hasn't been asked but forgive me if it's redundant. Um... what's the best way to upload a screenshot from your game onto your computer? I'm not really sure how to do it. I want to post screenshots of my NL game but I dunno how to get them off my 3DS in the first place, and I don't have a capture card thingy.



You could hold L+R and take it, but the picture always has a bad quality.
But, you could do this: Press the Home button, and click on the Miiverse button. Wait for it to load, then select 'New Post' or something similar to that. Then you just tap on the top/bottom screen that you want to upload, write some random test and then hit post. Go onto your Miiverse on your PC, and save it. The quality is much better, and you could enhance it a bit more with a program such as Photoshop.


----------



## kittencat

KitsuneNikki said:


> You could hold L+R and take it, but the picture always has a bad quality.
> But, you could do this: Press the Home button, and click on the Miiverse button. Wait for it to load, then select 'New Post' or something similar to that. Then you just tap on the top/bottom screen that you want to upload, write some random test and then hit post. Go onto your Miiverse on your PC, and save it. The quality is much better, and you could enhance it a bit more with a program such as Photoshop.



Oh wow, this is really helpful! Thanks!


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

If you give/send a villager another villager's picture, will they display it in their house? I think it would be really cute.


----------



## Khaelis

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> If you give/send a villager another villager's picture, will they display it in their house? I think it would be really cute.



I'd assume they could? It would just depends whether the game decides that the villager should place it down.


----------



## Enderz

Can you actually keep the towel in april fools?


----------



## FireNinja1

Enderz said:


> Can you actually keep the towel in april fools?



Yes, you can. You're free to leave their house once you have obtained the towel.


----------



## oath2order

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> If you give/send a villager another villager's picture, will they display it in their house? I think it would be really cute.





Khaelis said:


> I'd assume they could? It would just depends whether the game decides that the villager should place it down.



If I'm not mistaken, you might have a better chance of getting them to place it down if they request for you to give them a new item of furniture to place in their home.


----------



## roseflower

oath2order said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you might have a better chance of getting them to place it down if they request for you to give them a new item of furniture to place in their home.



No, villagers won?t display the pictures, I`ve tested it, it is greyed out when you try to give them a pic, sending a letter with pic doesn`t work either.


----------



## abelsister

can someone help me with thulinma?


----------



## Hyoshido

How much would a full gold tools set go for in TBT Bells? (If this is the right place to ask, lmao)


----------



## Ettienne

abelsister said:


> can someone help me with thulinma?



Do you still need help? PM's welcome. c:

EDIT:


Spoiler


----------



## abelsister

I have a question about hex codes!!


----------



## ellienoise

abelsister said:


> I have a question about hex codes!!



Uhm, hex code for hacking? I'm sorry, but posting anything about cheating is prohibited in the forums


----------



## abelsister

ellienoise said:


> Uhm, hex code for hacking? I'm sorry, but posting anything about cheating is prohibited in the forums



You don't even know what I was going to say - and actually in the rules it says unless I'm using it to get money - then its fine.


----------



## P.K.

abelsister said:


> You don't even know what I was going to say - and actually in the rules it says unless I'm using it to get money - then its fine.



Nah man. We're not allowed to discuss hacking at all here.





This was from an old thread that talked about the hacking in acnl so ye. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## abelsister

I dont even really think its considered hacking - i just want to change the eyes on my Mayor? I didn't think that would upset anybody..


----------



## P.K.

abelsister said:


> I dont even really think its considered hacking - i just want to change the eyes on my Mayor? I didn't think that would upset anybody..



Technically it is considered hacking. I'm sorry if my reply upset you or anything but I'm sure you'll be able to find guides for that on other sites. Just not here.


----------



## abelsister

Alright.


----------



## JestJester

Is there a good picture guide for New Leaf Clothes by style (i.e. basic/flashy/cute etc.)? Everything I've been able to find is either a typed list or doesn't have the option to sort by style. I'm a very visual person so typed lists get confusing very fast. MoriDB only seems to allow sorting by clothing type (Shirt, Pants etc.)


----------



## FireNinja1

JestJester said:


> Is there a good picture guide for New Leaf Clothes by style (i.e. basic/flashy/cute etc.)? Everything I've been able to find is either a typed list or doesn't have the option to sort by style. I'm a very visual person so typed lists get confusing very fast. MoriDB only seems to allow sorting by clothing type (Shirt, Pants etc.)



MoriDB has pictures and you can search by style. When searching, click "More" and then the field that says "fashion theme" and you can put in one of the themes from there.


----------



## JestJester

Thanks! I was wondering if I was missing something.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Does anyone know how to unlock Cyrus?


----------



## P.K.

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Does anyone know how to unlock Cyrus?



Play the game for 7 days
Sell 100k bells worth of items to Reese
Have 50 items and 10 clothes in your catalogue.


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal

Is it true that if you turn down a villager's request to move and save and quit, when you return, no matter how much time has passed, no one will have moved? I'd like to take a break from the game but I want to be sure my dreamies are all safe. <3


----------



## Campy

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> Is it true that if you turn down a villager's request to move and save and quit, when you return, no matter how much time has passed, no one will have moved? I'd like to take a break from the game but I want to be sure my dreamies are all safe. <3


Yep! Can confirm this from personal experience, and I know many many others succesfully use this method, as well.


----------



## Katy88

Hi! Here's my newbie question... Does the HHA acknowledge the mermaid furniture bought from the island? I'm wondering, because my reviews never include any mention of any of my mermaid furniture (and I have a lot) but they seem to love my polka dot stuff and mention it all the time! 

My mermaid stuff is the main collection in my little house but I'd happily stick it in storage if it isn't impressing the HHA


----------



## FireNinja1

Katy88 said:


> Hi! Here's my newbie question... Does the HHA acknowledge the mermaid furniture bought from the island? I'm wondering, because my reviews never include any mention of any of my mermaid furniture (and I have a lot) but they seem to love my polka dot stuff and mention it all the time!
> 
> My mermaid stuff is the main collection in my little house but I'd happily stick it in storage if it isn't impressing the HHA



Probably is coincidental, since the mermaid set does have a set theme for it.


----------



## Stargirl

Why do my villagers never suggest PWPs? I've tried everything, including doing the diving trick over and over, and in 2 months all they've suggested is a brick bridge, a zen streetlamp and a fairy tale bench. Two months.


----------



## kasane

Stargirl said:


> Why do my villagers never suggest PWPs? I've tried everything, including doing the diving trick over and over, and in 2 months all they've suggested is a brick bridge, a zen streetlamp and a fairy tale bench. Two months.



Sadly that can't really be helped. But I suggest trying to befriend your villagers a bit more, to see if a higher friendship would increase the chance of suggesting a PWP.
Just fill your pockets with flowers, dive for 5-10 minutes, then try and see if anyone wants to suggest. Keep on trying, I know it's pretty annoying for them to ask you about a nickname and such...


----------



## JestJester

Hi! Tammi (silly monkey!) told me today that Whitney is moving. I really don't want Whitney to move but she hasn't pinged me. It's  also weeding day so all she talks about really is the event. Is there a way I can get her to ping me or talk about moving? I want to convince her to stay.


----------



## Ettienne

JestJester said:


> Hi! Tammi (silly monkey!) told me today that Whitney is moving. I really don't want Whitney to move but she hasn't pinged me. It's  also weeding day so all she talks about really is the event. Is there a way I can get her to ping me or talk about moving? I want to convince her to stay.



Villagers won't ping on holidays. If you're worried you haven't caught her early enough, and don't want to risk waiting until tomorrow, you're in the luck! Villagers can ping on holidays once the event is officially over--if they aren't asleep! Weeding Day ends at 7pm, so you should be able to get a ping out of her after that. And don't forget you can use the save & quit method to get one faster. Good luck!


----------



## Shimmer

Question but how long do you have to play in a town until your tree is big enough so that I can sit on the ledge? I want to check how many visitors I've had.


----------



## Ettienne

Shimmer said:


> Question but how long do you have to play in a town until your tree is big enough so that I can sit on the ledge? I want to check how many visitors I've had.



I think 50 days is correct, judging by tree size.


----------



## Campy

Shimmer said:


> Question but how long do you have to play in a town until your tree is big enough so that I can sit on the ledge? I want to check how many visitors I've had.


Several sources on the internet say it's 50 days and 50 hours.


----------



## Red Cat

If I ask a villager to move to my town from someone else's town, can someone's voided villager override that move-in if I visit someone else before the villager I asked to move in plots their house down?


----------



## Ettienne

Nope! It's vice versa. Asking someone to move in and having them accept can override voids, granted it happens the same day. Next day your invited villager will show. It's basically the same concept that confused some people who asked two villagers the same day. Only the last one they invited would show.

EDIT: Even if you visit someone else with a voided villager after inviting a villager from another town, invites are priority.


----------



## Red Cat

Ettienne said:


> Nope! It's vice versa. Asking someone to move in and having them accept can override voids, granted it happens the same day. Next day your invited villager will show. It's basically the same concept that confused some people who asked two villagers the same day. Only the last one they invited would show.
> 
> EDIT: Even if you visit someone else with a voided villager after inviting a villager from another town, invites are priority.


Thank you. I assumed that was the case, but I would be really upset if some random villager moved in instead of Tangy tomorrow.


----------



## Mentagon

Do your flowers get watered when it rains?

*EDIT:*
Yes they do.


----------



## Mints

If someone moves in, and crushes all of my flowers, will they appear in the police station? Or does that only account for regular items?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Mints said:


> If someone moves in, and crushes all of my flowers, will they appear in the police station? Or does that only account for regular items?



I believe only regular items will appear in the police station (unless your flowers are still in seed bags).


----------



## Mints

LaBelleFleur said:


> I believe only regular items in the police station (unless your flowers are still in seed bags).



thank you, I kind of find it sad that it won't allow floats though :c. But anyways, thanks again!

- - - Post Merge - - -

hmph, I have another question uwu!
does fertilizer still work if it's used near buildings, cliffs, and beaches?


----------



## roseflower

Mints said:


> thank you, I kind of find it sad that it won't allow floats though :c. But anyways, thanks again!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hmph, I have another question uwu!
> does fertilizer still work if it's used near buildings, cliffs, and beaches?



Yes it does, next to flowers of course, and you need room for spawning hybrids.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Does ignoring a villager make them move out faster? or should I talk to them?


----------



## ellienoise

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Does ignoring a villager make them move out faster? or should I talk to them?


Eeh, some say that if you talk to them once only to introduce yourself and then never talk to them again it makes them move out faster, sometimes it works for me and sometimes it doesn't (ex. i got drift out that way but I only talked once to maelle and she refuses to ping right now!)
and some say you need to befriend them just like everyone else to make them ping, which has also worked for me sometimes... I guess the game can be really random sometimes :/


----------



## K9Ike

If a villager moves in on top of my flowers and then i do the reset trick, will my flowers still be there or is it just a waste of time to do the trick


----------



## toxapex

K9Ike said:


> If a villager moves in on top of my flowers and then i do the reset trick, will my flowers still be there or is it just a waste of time to do the trick



If they moved in while you were doing the trick, and you retry the trick, they'll still be there. 
If you opened the game regularly (on an existing player character) then the trick itself won't work at all, and your flowers are unfortunately gone.


----------



## Hazelnut

I've been trying to get the first dreamer badge, and I am 99% certain that I have visited at least 50 dream towns. Phineas isn't showing up, and I'm pretty sure he shows up as soon as you meet the requirements for a badge.

Is there any possible condition that I might unknowingly not be meeting to get this badge? Do I need to have an active dream address myself? I just don't want to waste more time doing it if I might be doing something wrong. :/


----------



## P.K.

Hazelnut said:


> I've been trying to get the first dreamer badge, and I am 99% certain that I have visited at least 50 dream towns. Phineas isn't showing up, and I'm pretty sure he shows up as soon as you meet the requirements for a badge.
> 
> Is there any possible condition that I might unknowingly not be meeting to get this badge? Do I need to have an active dream address myself? I just don't want to waste more time doing it if I might be doing something wrong. :/



It needs to be sunny/have good weather for him to show up.
Eventually he'll pop up sooner or later.


----------



## Snoogasm

Hello,

I was just wondering if there are any areas or shop upgrades that can only be unlocked by the mayor other than Club LOL. I know that any player may contribute to bell totals, but can players other than the mayor get Kapp'n to show up for the first time? Can anyone other than the mayor get the flower shop to open or meet Gracie's requirements to upgrade T&T?

Thanks =)


----------



## Hazelnut

P.K. said:


> It needs to be sunny/have good weather for him to show up.
> Eventually he'll pop up sooner or later.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Millefeui

I am plot resetting to have Kid Cat's house in a specific location in my town and in one of the resets, his house is completely misplaced, but I just noticed there is an animal in my campsite, namely Whitney. Here is the question: If I reset, she is bound to disappear the next time I load the game, right? Because I can't really save before resetting, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Ettienne

Millefeui said:


> I am plot resetting to have Kid Cat's house in a specific location in my town and in one of the resets, his house is completely misplaced, but I just noticed there is an animal in my campsite, namely Whitney. Here is the question: If I reset, she is bound to disappear the next time I load the game, right? Because I can't really save before resetting, for obvious reasons.



High chance she will, yes. However, you should check out campsite resetting. It best works the day after you build the PWP, but is possible later.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Does a hybrid red pansy + another hybrid red pansy make another hybrid red or a regular red?


----------



## Khaelis

PlasmaPower said:


> Does a hybrid red pansy + another hybrid red pansy make another hybrid red or a regular red?



Regular red pansy, I think. None of the red pansy offspring seemed to grow purple pansies for me, so I assume it is a regular red pansy.


----------



## ThatLancer

Snoogasm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was just wondering if there are any areas or shop upgrades that can only be unlocked by the mayor other than Club LOL. I know that any player may contribute to bell totals, but can players other than the mayor get Kapp'n to show up for the first time? Can anyone other than the mayor get the flower shop to open or meet Gracie's requirements to upgrade T&T?
> 
> Thanks =)



Yes, other characters besides the mayor can contribute to unlocking those. However, in the case of Kapp'n, each character must unlock him separately. If you have him unlocked with your mayor, but no one else, he will only be at the docks when you are playing as the mayor.


----------



## macdewhacko

i was wondering, if a villager moves out of your town, but comes back to visit in the shopping district, can someone from another town come talk to him/her and convince them to move into their town or does that only work if theyre in boxes/camping?


----------



## Khaelis

macdewhacko said:


> i was wondering, if a villager moves out of your town, but comes back to visit in the shopping district, can someone from another town come talk to him/her and convince them to move into their town or does that only work if theyre in boxes/camping?



Only when in boxes or camping.


----------



## macdewhacko

Khaelis said:


> Only when in boxes or camping.



can you provide evidence please...i want to be 100% certain. have you tested it out?


----------



## Snoogasm

Hi and thanks for the answer!

I have another question about plot resetting. I started a new character and located the plot that a new villager was going to move to, but when I reset, instead of the plot changing location it seems to have disappeared completely.

I keep resetting and the empty plot does not seem to be coming back. I guess my question is, if a villager is set to move in on a given day, does resetting have the possibility to eliminate the villager moving in? Conversely, if I make a new character, absolutely do not find a moving plot, when I reset and load my mayor can I be confident that no one is moving in or is there a possibility that just because a new plot did not appear for a new character, resetting changes it so that someone will indeed move in?

I should probably mention that I was on the subway doing this. Does streetpass have anything to do with this?


----------



## Khaelis

Snoogasm said:


> Hi and thanks for the answer!
> 
> I have another question about plot resetting. I started a new character and located the plot that a new villager was going to move to, but when I reset, instead of the plot changing location it seems to have disappeared completely.
> 
> I keep resetting and the empty plot does not seem to be coming back. I guess my question is, if a villager is set to move in on a given day, does resetting have the possibility to eliminate the villager moving in? Conversely, if I make a new character, absolutely do not find a moving plot, when I reset and load my mayor can I be confident that no one is moving in or is there a possibility that just because a new plot did not appear for a new character, resetting changes it so that someone will indeed move in?
> 
> I should probably mention that I was on the subway doing this. Does streetpass have anything to do with this?



As far as I know the invited villager should plot their home the following day. Streetpass MAY have overwrote it, though.. I'm not sure how Streetpass works for ACNL as I have it disabled.

- - - Post Merge - - -



macdewhacko said:


> can you provide evidence please...i want to be 100% certain. have you tested it out?



What evidence? Its how the game works.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Snoogasm said:


> Hi and thanks for the answer!
> 
> I have another question about plot resetting. I started a new character and located the plot that a new villager was going to move to, but when I reset, instead of the plot changing location it seems to have disappeared completely.
> 
> I keep resetting and the empty plot does not seem to be coming back. I guess my question is, if a villager is set to move in on a given day, does resetting have the possibility to eliminate the villager moving in? Conversely, if I make a new character, absolutely do not find a moving plot, when I reset and load my mayor can I be confident that no one is moving in or is there a possibility that just because a new plot did not appear for a new character, resetting changes it so that someone will indeed move in?
> 
> I should probably mention that I was on the subway doing this. Does streetpass have anything to do with this?



How many villagers do you have? If you have eight or less villagers, and you are resetting for a random move-in (not an adopted villager), it can take up to seven days for them to plot. On the seventh day (if you make it that far), you will have a plot every time you reset.

If you adopted a villager, I'm not sure. I was always under the impression that they moved in the next day, but that may not be the case. Sometimes villagers move into strange places, so maybe you just missed the plot.


----------



## Bon Bonne

can someone tell me what the background music is that plays during the exercise program on TV? unless it's just something that's only in the game and doesn't have a name. figured I could try asking here anyway.

a note: I posted before, asking about an alternate site that could be accessed on the 3DS browser to get my pictures. since gmail's been completely inaccessible. I found one, being inbox.com. the mobile version. works juuuuuust fine. just figured I'd mention that.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Can you get requested more than one PWP in one day?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Bon Bonne said:


> can someone tell me what the background music is that plays during the exercise program on TV? unless it's just something that's only in the game and doesn't have a name. figured I could try asking here anyway.



Here you go.


----------



## Red Cat

Which waterfall can you catch a char in? The one at the beginning of the river, or the one that flows into the ocean?


----------



## Ettienne

Red Cat said:


> Which waterfall can you catch a char in? The one at the beginning of the river, or the one that flows into the ocean?



I've always caught them in the bottom of the ocean waterfall. You should be able to see one swimming down there. If not, it may be hidden under the falls.


----------



## Holla

I know it takes a certain number of haircuts to unlock the colour contacts at Shampoodles, but does getting the same haircut count? Or do I have to actually pick a different style and/or colour to count towards unlocking this? It's just I have a themed town with very specific characters so I'd like to not change their hairstyle if at all possible.


----------



## DarkOnyx

DarkOnyx said:


> Can you get requested more than one PWP in one day?



???


----------



## Khaelis

DarkOnyx said:


> ???



I've only been able to get requested one a day no matter how hard I tried so, it either goes like this:

You may only get one request a day.

OR

You can get a request a day, with the second and above request being very rare until the next day comes around.


----------



## FireNinja1

Holla said:


> I know it takes a certain number of haircuts to unlock the colour contacts at Shampoodles, but does getting the same haircut count? Or do I have to actually pick a different style and/or colour to count towards unlocking this? It's just I have a themed town with very specific characters so I'd like to not change their hairstyle if at all possible.



I think you have to pick all of the different hairstyles. I think. So, try not to repeat or it might not count. Not gonna say anything for certain though.


----------



## oreo

When you are trying to cycle your dreamie back, (in my case, Beau here) does villagers coming out of town counts as 1 cycle or is it just villagers moving in? Sorry for the confusing question... For example... Whitney left. Canberra moved in. Does the Whitney count as 1 cycle to achieve out of 16 cycles?


----------



## Khaelis

I'm plot resetting Chief and he's been in the same spot five times in a row so far.. am I just getting unlucky? I haven't loaded my Mayor character yet..

Edit: Yeah I'm just getting stupidly unlucky.


----------



## macdewhacko

i accidentally time traveled too much and had a resident i didnt want to move move out... is there a possibility of ever getting that resident to move back in?


----------



## Khaelis

macdewhacko said:


> i accidentally time traveled too much and had a resident i didnt want to move move out... is there a possibility of ever getting that resident to move back in?



You will never see that villager move in again until you cycle out 16 villagers.


----------



## Campy

milkbae said:


> When you are trying to cycle your dreamie back, (in my case, Beau here) does villagers coming out of town counts as 1 cycle or is it just villagers moving in? Sorry for the confusing question... For example... Whitney left. Canberra moved in. Does the Whitney count as 1 cycle to achieve out of 16 cycles?


Only villagers who move out count towards the cycle. So in your example, Whitney.



macdewhacko said:


> i accidentally time traveled too much and had a resident i didnt want to move move out... is there a possibility of ever getting that resident to move back in?


Yeah, you can get them back after moving out another 16 villagers.


----------



## ACNLLOVER88999

New Please help!!!!!


----------



## Raffy

ACNLLOVER88999 said:


> New Please help!!!!!



What do you need help with?


----------



## wacoma

Moving question. I was resetting for a 9th villager, and checking my campsite. Olivia was my plot set up, and Tangy in my campsite. I saved, because I wanted Tangy. I'm okay with Olivia, but I may want to move her out in the future. Since she was my 9th move in, and Tangy being my 10th, will Olivia ping me to leave? or does someone else have to leave before her?

I hope this makes sense...


----------



## Raffy

wacoma said:


> Moving question. I was resetting for a 9th villager, and checking my campsite. Olivia was my plot set up, and Tangy in my campsite. I saved, because I wanted Tangy. I'm okay with Olivia, but I may want to move her out in the future. Since she was my 9th move in, and Tangy being my 10th, will Olivia ping me to leave? or does someone else have to leave before her?
> 
> I hope this makes sense...



uhm... i dont understand

When I get a villager from a random move in and also a villager that i want in the campsite. I get both and just have them live in my town until someone pings me, after someone pings me, I just keep cycling until that random move in pings me.


----------



## oreo

Campy said:


> Only villagers who move out count towards the cycle. So in your example, Whitney.



Ah, I see! Thanks.


----------



## Bon Bonne

LaBelleFleur said:


> Here you go.



well, that didn't _directly_ answer my question, but that's good enough for me! thank you.


----------



## pocky

Why isn't my Town Tree fully grown yet? I've had the game since two days after release (June 11 2013) and haven't reset my town a single time. I have also played over 2,500 hours. Is it because I don't check on my town every day?

edit: WEIRD! I just checked my badges and I don't even have the gold badge for playing a lot. But my game library says I've logged 2.6k hours. I have multiple copies of the game, but also multiple 3DS and I'm pretty sure this is the only town I've played in this particular 3DS


----------



## Khaelis

I've never personally done this so I want to ask.. Can you grow more red and pink carnations? If so, how? XD

I probably look like an idiot asking this.


----------



## pocky

Khaelis said:


> I've never personally done this so I want to ask.. Can you grow more red and pink carnations? If so, how? XD
> 
> I probably look like an idiot asking this.



You need a pair to grow them. They breed just the same as any other flower


----------



## Khaelis

pocky said:


> You need a pair to grow them. They breed just the same as any other flower



Yeahhh.. I figured this was how it went, but I wanted to ask anyways.


----------



## Brixton

Hey, guys! This is a real genuine question. Not being a troll or anything like that, so please, take it easy on me. Just was wondering why I see a lot of people say they made a new town and deleted their old one. Why would you want to make a new town??


----------



## Millefeui

Brixton said:


> Hey, guys! This is a real genuine question. Not being a troll or anything like that, so please, take it easy on me. Just was wondering why I see a lot of people say they made a new town and deleted their old one. Why would you want to make a new town??


To have a "better" town layout, with different river and building placements, among other things. Others just get tired of their current town and reset the game to start all over again.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Can breeding two blue roses together really make another blue rose? Because a guide online said so, and all I've been getting were white roses.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

PlasmaPower said:


> Can breeding two blue roses together really make another blue rose? Because a guide online said so, and all I've been getting were white roses.



I've made tons of blue roses from two blue roses before. Just keep trying, maybe you've just had bad luck so far. You could always try fertilizer as well!


----------



## JeffreyAC

Hi! I'm out of space, my house is the biggest it can be, I have the whole second floor in the museum and there is stuff everywhere, I don't like the letters idea because you can't easily tell what is what, so is my only option a second character?

About secondary characters:
* How do you make one? Can you delete it without deleting your town?
* How do you use their storage? Drop things with A and have B pick them up?
* Does using it for storage purposes only could have any negative outcome for the town/main character?
* Do side characters are outside of the 10 villager limit?
* Can I choose where his house will be?
* Can I transfer him money? Or only dropping and picking up?
* Is there anything else important to side characters that I should know?

Thanks!


----------



## Khaelis

JeffreyAC said:


> About secondary characters:
> * How do you make one? Can you delete it without deleting your town?
> 
> *On the screen title, select "New Save File". You may delete them via loading that character, and selecting "Demolish my home". This will erase the character.
> *
> * How do you use their storage? Drop things with A and have B pick them up?
> 
> *Pretty much. Drop with A, pick up with B.*
> 
> * Does using it for storage purposes only could have any negative outcome for the town/main character?
> 
> *Besides making you use up some extra time to load each character up, not at all.*
> 
> * Do side characters are outside of the 10 villager limit?
> 
> *They are separate from the 10 villager limit.*
> 
> * Can I choose where his house will be?
> 
> *Yup, you may choose where the house is.*
> 
> * Can I transfer him money? Or only dropping and picking up?
> *
> Only by dropping with A and picking up with B, sadly.*
> 
> * Is there anything else important to side characters that I should know?
> 
> *Other than taking up space in your town, if you delete the character it will leave a large dirt patch that will take some time to grow back.*



Answers are within the quote in bold.


----------



## Raffy

JeffreyAC said:


> Hi! I'm out of space, my house is the biggest it can be, I have the whole second floor in the museum and there is stuff everywhere, I don't like the letters idea because you can't easily tell what is what, so is my only option a second character?
> 
> About secondary characters:
> * How do you make one? Can you delete it without deleting your town?
> * How do you use their storage? Drop things with A and have B pick them up?
> * Does using it for storage purposes only could have any negative outcome for the town/main character?
> * Do side characters are outside of the 10 villager limit?
> * Can I choose where his house will be?
> * Can I transfer him money? Or only dropping and picking up?
> * Is there anything else important to side characters that I should know?
> 
> Thanks!



1 - You make one by selecting "Create a New File". Rover will talk to you and you will have to go through the starting process again.
you can delete them by starting up to the game when Isabelle talks to you, press the second option and press 'Destroy My House" (or something like that)

2 - Yes, find a space and drop the things you want to store and go into your other character and pick it up.

3 - I don't think it will have any negative effects, 
my sister plays on my game but she rarely plays and nothing bad has happened. Your villagers will occasionally talk about them to you.

4 - Side characters *are* outside if the 10 villager limit.
You can have 10 villagers and a side character, up to three side characters and one main.

5 - Yes, you can choose where you want his/her house to be, it's the same thing as starting a new game.

6 - Only by dropping and picking up, the ABD isn't connected.

7 - I think the only bad thing is that it occupies a space where you could put something else.

sorry if anything is wrong ;-;


----------



## Greninja

*How do you make one? Can you delete it without deleting your town? where it says new file yes you can delete them without deleting your town

* How do you use their storage? Drop things with A and have B pick them up? same as you'd use your mayors storage

* Does using it for storage purposes only could have any negative outcome for the town/main character? no

* Do side characters are outside of the 10 villager limit? yes they dont count as a tenth

* Can I choose where his house will be?yes

* Can I transfer him money? Or only dropping and picking up? only dropping and pick up

* Is there anything else important to side characters that I should know? i dont think there is


----------



## pocky

So I have two towns. I've had Hell for 126 days, meaning that my town tree should be in stage 5. But here is the issue.

The Wiki lists the Stage 5 as: 

Played 100 Days and 100 Hours
"Appears as a larger tree with ten clusters of leaves, with a vine creeping up from the base of the trunk."

But it also lists two completely different pictures for it.

The first picture fits the description (at least I think it does, I can't really see the whole thing)



The second picture is in the "fall" so maybe thats why it looks so different (I know the town tree loses its leaves in the winter)


But in my game it is currently Spring, let my tree looks like the second picture (only with green leaves rather than orange/brown ones) Not my picture, but basically like this:


Is my tree stage 5?  Looking at the different pictures of the plaza trees, none of them look like my tree in Hell. But I've seen a bunch of trees looking like mine so I really dont get it
 

The wiki lists the stage 3 one as the only one with 3 clusters of leaves, but I know that my tree isn't as stage 3 because stage 3 is much smaller (also I passed that stage a very long time ago)


----------



## roseflower

pocky said:


> So I have two towns. I've had Hell for 126 days, meaning that my town tree should be in stage 5. But here is the issue.
> 
> The Wiki lists the Stage 5 as:
> 
> Played 100 Days and 100 Hours
> "Appears as a larger tree with ten clusters of leaves, with a vine creeping up from the base of the trunk."
> 
> But it also lists two completely different pictures for it.
> 
> The first picture fits the description (at least I think it does, I can't really see the whole thing)
> View attachment 92676
> 
> The second picture is in the "fall" so maybe thats why it looks so different (I know the town tree loses its leaves in the winter)
> View attachment 92677
> 
> But in my game it is currently Spring, let my tree looks like the second picture (only with green leaves rather than orange/brown ones) Not my picture, but basically like this:
> View attachment 92678
> 
> Is my tree stage 5?  Looking at the different pictures of the plaza trees, none of them look like my tree in Hell. But I've seen a bunch of trees looking like mine so I really dont get it
> View attachment 92679
> 
> The wiki lists the stage 3 one as the only one with 3 clusters of leaves, but I know that my tree isn't as stage 3 because stage 3 is much smaller (also I passed that stage a very long time ago)



I think the tree in the third picture is stage 5, the leaves are just still growing after winter.


----------



## pocky

roseflower said:


> I think the tree in the third picture is stage 5, the leaves are just still growing after winter.



thank you! I tested this buy opening the game on a new character in July and it looks as it should  Was worried sick thinking something was wrong with my tree.


----------



## roseflower

pocky said:


> thank you! I tested this buy opening the game on a new character in July and it looks as it should  Was worried sick thinking something was wrong with my tree.



You?re welcome c:


----------



## P.K.

Does your 3ds need to be updated to be able to visit someone's town? Because I tried visiting my best friend's town and tried multiple times but I keep getting an error code and I don't want to update my 3ds for certain reasons.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Can someone explain clovers to me? Does plucking or shoveling matters in finding a lucky clover? Only lucky clovers can be kept in the inventory? Thanks!


----------



## roseflower

P.K. said:


> Does your 3ds need to be updated to be able to visit someone's town? Because I tried visiting my best friend's town and tried multiple times but I keep getting an error code and I don't want to update my 3ds for certain reasons.



Yes you have to do the upgrades for being able to play online.


----------



## Greninja

JeffreyAC said:


> Can someone explain clovers to me? Does plucking or shoveling matters in finding a lucky clover? Only lucky clovers can be kept in the inventory? Thanks!



if you shovel a clover you will kill it you need to pluck them in order to find a lucky clover and yes only you can only have lucky clovers in your inventory


----------



## SunburghDweller

I think I know the answer to this already, but just so I'm absolutely clear: I only have one DS, so if I bought a digital copy of ACNL (I play using a cartridge at the moment) I could have two towns but there'd be no way for me to exchange items or villagers between my towns? I'm so tempted to get a second copy to make a differently themed town but I think it might get too frustrating if a dreamie for one town showed up in the other etc!


----------



## Feloreena

SunburghDweller said:


> I think I know the answer to this already, but just so I'm absolutely clear: I only have one DS, so if I bought a digital copy of ACNL (I play using a cartridge at the moment) I could have two towns but there'd be no way for me to exchange items or villagers between my towns? I'm so tempted to get a second copy to make a differently themed town but I think it might get too frustrating if a dreamie for one town showed up in the other etc!



That's correct, you need to have access to two different 3DS to be able to exchange items or villagers between towns unfortunately.


----------



## SunburghDweller

Feloreena said:


> That's correct, you need to have access to two different 3DS to be able to exchange items or villagers between towns unfortunately.



Bah, thought so! Time to start the campaign to get my brother to buy a 3DS then  Thanks for replying!


----------



## Feloreena

SunburghDweller said:


> Bah, thought so! Time to start the campaign to get my brother to buy a 3DS then  Thanks for replying!



No problem, and good luck with your campaign haha.


----------



## maounkhan

Anyone have Kiddie Floor


----------



## Soda Fox

I have a few questions about pattern paths and natural paths.  So my town has quite a few natural paths already made from me running past bridges and what not- Does having pattern paths keep natural paths from forming?  And does having the Beautiful Town Ordinance reduce natural paths?  I ask because I really prefer natural paths, but I don't like how my town looks while I wait for them to form.  Will having the pattern paths over the natural paths make those already started natural paths turn back into grass?  Any information regarding this topic would be appreciated.  Thank you for reading. ^^


----------



## Ettienne

Soda Fox said:


> I have a few questions about pattern paths and natural paths.  So my town has quite a few natural paths already made from me running past bridges and what not- Does having pattern paths keep natural paths from forming?  And does having the Beautiful Town Ordinance reduce natural paths?  I ask because I really prefer natural paths, but I don't like how my town looks while I wait for them to form.  Will having the pattern paths over the natural paths make those already started natural paths turn back into grass?  Any information regarding this topic would be appreciated.  Thank you for reading. ^^



QR paths don't prevent grass wear, though they might slow it down a tiny bit. Same with Beautiful Ordinance; seems to slow the process a little. I have the ordinance, but have plenty of grass wear going on in my town. Some people lay down QR paths so they're certain to run only over those areas, then erase them later. The biggest problem with natural paths is winter. Snowfall grows grass back very quickly, so natural paths require a ton of maintenance during that season.


----------



## Khaelis

Can your character use the tweeter item on its own? It was just happening to me earlier and it was really wierd. I've only first gotten this item recently so I don't know how it functions.


----------



## Ettienne

Khaelis said:


> Can your character use the tweeter item on its own? It was just happening to me earlier and it was really wierd. I've only first gotten this item recently so I don't know how it functions.



I believe it's like the pinwheel. If you blow/breathe on the mic, it will work on its own.


----------



## Khaelis

Ettienne said:


> I believe it's like the pinwheel. If you blow/breathe on the mic, it will work on its own.



...

...

...


I have a freaking fan behind me.


;~; Stupid fan.


----------



## pocky

I feel like I ask so many questions related to the town tree. But this one related to my first town (Eclair)

I pre-ordered ACNL and it arrived on June 11th 2013. On this day I created my town of Eclair. I haven't reset my town once, what this means is that I've had my town for 698 days, not counting all of the additional days I got from TTing.

Despite having played so long I noticed that my town tree wasn't fully grown. At first I was very confused as my library said that I had played the game for over 2500 hours. But then I realized that I always keep my 3DS idle at the ACNL screen and that I've also played other towns on this 3DS and that I've spent quite a lot of time resetting for villagers on that 3DS, meaning that the 2500 hours spent playing ACNL wasn't quite accurate.

So these past few days I've been playing on Eclair a lot more than I usually do (recently I've been playing my second town) and I managed to receive the 500 hours badges yesterday. Today I booted up the game expecting to see a bigger tree. But there were was no difference.

Can anyone help me figure out why? I mean... I've played 500 hours and 698 days so why isn't my tree growing? Does the "500 days" mean that I have to load up the game on 500 times on 500 different days? Or would say... loading up my game on Jan 1st and then time traveling 500 days into the future count as 500 days?


----------



## roseflower

pocky said:


> I feel like I ask so many questions related to the town tree. But this one related to my first town (Eclair)
> 
> I pre-ordered ACNL and it arrived on June 11th 2013. On this day I created my town of Eclair. I haven't reset my town once, what this means is that I've had my town for 698 days, not counting all of the additional days I got from TTing.
> 
> Despite having played so long I noticed that my town tree wasn't fully grown. At first I was very confused as my library said that I had played the game for over 2500 hours. But then I realized that I always keep my 3DS idle at the ACNL screen and that I've also played other towns on this 3DS and that I've spent quite a lot of time resetting for villagers on that 3DS, meaning that the 2500 hours spent playing ACNL wasn't quite accurate.
> 
> So these past few days I've been playing on Eclair a lot more than I usually do (recently I've been playing my second town) and I managed to receive the 500 hours badges yesterday. Today I booted up the game expecting to see a bigger tree. But there were was no difference.
> 
> Can anyone help me figure out why? I mean... I've played 500 hours and 698 days so why isn't my tree growing? Does the "500 days" mean that I have to load up the game on 500 times on 500 different days? Or would say... loading up my game on Jan 1st and then time traveling 500 days into the future count as 500 days?



The game has to be loaded on 500 unique days, so if you skip days it won?t count towards the amount of 500 days.


----------



## pocky

roseflower said:


> The game has to be loaded on 500 unique days, so if you skip days it won?t count towards the amount of 500 days.



Darn. I didn't think I had skipped so many days, but I guess it makes sense what with me juggling 4 towns and all. Thanks!


----------



## rins

Hello, I've been looking all over the place to ask this question lol. I'm a pretty new player so I haven't had the chance to figure this out for myself:

When Reese is paying premium for "shark", does this mean every other shark (like whale shark/hammerhead/saw) or only shark?


----------



## JeffreyAC

rins said:


> Hello, I've been looking all over the place to ask this question lol. I'm a pretty new player so I haven't had the chance to figure this out for myself:
> 
> When Reese is paying premium for "shark", does this mean every other shark (like whale shark/hammerhead/saw) or only shark?



I'm pretty sure is any kind of shark, just like when he asks for "Shirt".


----------



## l e a f e o n

Question : can you take a screenshot of the map, and how? Thank you! :3


----------



## Khaelis

l e a f e o n said:


> Question : can you take a screenshot of the map, and how? Thank you! :3



Either use a camera to take a picture of your bottom screen, or go to the Town Hall as the mayor and delete a PWP, you can take a picture of your town map because it will put the map on the top screen.

P.S. You don't have to follow through with the deletion of a PWP. XD


----------



## Ettienne

Khaelis said:


> Either use a camera to take a picture of your bottom screen, or go to the Town Hall as the mayor and delete a PWP, you can take a picture of your town map because it will put the map on the top screen.
> 
> P.S. You don't have to follow through with the deletion of a PWP. XD



Or use Miiverse to take a screenie. You can choose which screen. c:


----------



## Tea Time

Is it possible to get a new plot on the same day that a villager just moved in and is in boxes?


----------



## Greninja

rins said:


> Hello, I've been looking all over the place to ask this question lol. I'm a pretty new player so I haven't had the chance to figure this out for myself:
> 
> When Reese is paying premium for "shark", does this mean every other shark (like whale shark/hammerhead/saw) or only shark?



no its only for the shark not the other kinds


----------



## Aestivate

Tea Time said:


> Is it possible to get a new plot on the same day that a villager just moved in and is in boxes?



The moment the plot is gone and the villager is unboxing, you should technically be able to have a new move in. However, the game will not move someone in directly that day, most of the time the game will wait for 5 days before it moves someone new in. Also you've to realise that when you've nine villagers the game will not move in any more villagers.
You can however invite someone from a friends town to live in your town and have him move in the moment that other villager is unboxing. If you ask a villager to move in the day the other villager has spawned a plot in your town, you should be able to get that villager moving in the next day. 
It's also important to note that asking a second villager to move in can cause delay sometimes, so you've no guarantee of actually having that villager moving in that day. But yeah, it's possible.


----------



## rins

Hello! I've seen the "lost item" being sold in the forums, may I know how this is possible? Isn't it impossible to drop it once you pick it up?


----------



## Capeet

I was wondering something about villagers' birthday gift preferences. I know that each villager has preferences as to what to receive on their birthday. But do the birthday gift preferences also apply when giving them gifts on other occasions? I mean that do they still like certain items more than other ones? Or do they only have gift item preferences on their birthdays? Like when they ask for furniture or when you send a gift in a letter, would it be better to send them something that they prefer to get on their birthdays too?

Haha sorry if I'm being unclear, I didn't quite know how to put this. I guess just I'm trying to ask whether the villagers' so-called birthday gift preferences are _just_ birthday gift preferences or general gift preferences. What a stupid sentence.


----------



## Ettienne

rins said:


> Hello! I've seen the "lost item" being sold in the forums, may I know how this is possible? Isn't it impossible to drop it once you pick it up?



If you don't find the owner before the next day, lost items become junk items. Many people keep them for decoration; i.e. the mitten and book.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ergo, they _can_ be dropped once they're junk. This goes for the clipboard item for petitions as well.


----------



## SunburghDweller

I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this but just in case...if I don't like my native fruit there's no reason I can't chop down all of my fruit trees and plant the fruit I want (once I get hold of it), is there? I've just started a new town and it's perfect except for the fruit, so I really don't want to reset!


----------



## Kendai

SunburghDweller said:


> I'm pretty sure I know the answer to this but just in case...if I don't like my native fruit there's no reason I can't chop down all of my fruit trees and plant the fruit I want (once I get hold of it), is there? I've just started a new town and it's perfect except for the fruit, so I really don't want to reset!



You could, but you can only get the perfect version of your native fruit. For example, if you have peaches, only perfect peaches will grow in your town, despite what other fruit you plant there.


----------



## SunburghDweller

Kendai said:


> You could, but you can only get the perfect version of your native fruit. For example, if you have peaches, only perfect peaches will grow in your town, despite what other fruit you plant there.



Gah that's not good. I can get buy a couple of perfect fruits on here or get some from a friend at some point though, then plant those, can't I? *desperate face*

Thanks for answering!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Afraid you can't, sorry. Even if you bury them, they'll just grow as an ordinary fruit tree unless they're your town's native fruit.


----------



## SunburghDweller

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Afraid you can't, sorry. Even if you bury them, they'll just grow as an ordinary fruit tree unless they're your town's native fruit.



Ugh, that's so disappointing! I'm doing a French themed town and I was so pleased because the layout is perfect and I got Soleil as a starter villager, but I also got oranges when I wanted apples  Oh well, time to make a decision!

Cheers for the advice


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I know... I would have bought a basket of perfect cherries otherwise and planted them as a tribute to my old town... But really- it's no problem!

If you want my advice- I'd personally just make the sacrifice and stay with oranges. If you say the layout is perfect, then the odds of finding it again, or something similar, alongside apples as a town fruit would be astronomical.


----------



## SunburghDweller

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> If you want my advice- I'd personally just make the sacrifice and stay with oranges. If you say the layout is perfect, then the odds of finding it again, or something similar, alongside apples as a town fruit would be astronomical.



Yeah I think you're right, the positives far outweigh the one negative. And I'm sure oranges _could_ grow in southern France!


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I believe they easily could. After all, it's pretty warm down there.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

can your newest villager move out?


----------



## FireNinja1

Dry-ice-bat said:


> can your newest villager move out?



Difficult, but more than possible to do. Good luck if you're trying to do it.


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

can you use the ignore method on your newest move in?


----------



## mogyay

Dry-ice-bat said:


> can you use the ignore method on your newest move in?



you can but it's still difficult for them to ping to leave since they were last to move in. also the ignore method isn't too reliable although there's not exactly any 100% solid way to get someone to move out so it's up to you, good luck!


----------



## Prakhar

Is my villager selection good:

Chrissy, Lucky, Flurry, Phoebe, Naomi (moving in tomorrow), Mott and Lobo

Also, how do you sell villagers? Isn't it villager trafficking?


----------



## Ettienne

Prakhar said:


> Is my villager selection good:
> 
> Chrissy, Lucky, Flurry, Phoebe, Naomi (moving in tomorrow), Mott and Lobo
> 
> Also, how do you sell villagers? Isn't it villager trafficking?



Your villager preference is unique to you! Who you think the best ones are is totally up to you! So if those villagers are good in your opinion, then yes they are. c:

When a villager is moving, you simply place a thread in the Villager Trading Plaza advertising that villager. You can do free giveaways, trades (tricky, but possible), or sell them for in-game bells or TBT bells (the bells you earn by perusing the site).


----------



## Aeristria

Is it possible to have a campsite visitor two days in a row?


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

Aeristria said:


> Is it possible to have a campsite visitor two days in a row?



yes, but very rare, im not sure how it works though.


----------



## Bunnybea

Does IGB mean in game bells?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Bunnybea said:


> Does IGB mean in game bells?



Yep!
IGB = in-game bells.
TBT = TBT bells (forum currency).


----------



## Bunnybea

Thanks so much


----------



## Red Cat

How do you get K.K. Slider's pic?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Red Cat said:


> How do you get K.K. Slider's pic?



Go to 20 K.K. Slider Saturday night performances. He'll send you his pic in the mail.

Apparently you can achieve this all in one night by going with your pockets completely full and listening to 20 songs (since it counts every time he tries to give you a record as the first song of the night, even if he can't give it to you). I've never tried it though so can't say if it works or not.


----------



## Hypno KK

LaBelleFleur said:


> Go to 20 K.K. Slider Saturday night performances. He'll send you his pic in the mail.
> 
> Apparently you can achieve this all in one night by going with your pockets completely full and listening to 20 songs (since it counts every time he tries to give you a record as the first song of the night, even if he can't give it to you). I've never tried it though so can't say if it works or not.



If it only counts when you'd get a record (even if he can't actually give it to you), you can't do it all on the same night. You only ever get a record for the first song, not for the rest. If you can listen to 20 songs in one night and get his picture, then every song counts, not only the ones he'd try to give you a record for.


----------



## JeffreyAC

Do mushrooms have any use besides selling/eating them?


----------



## Hypno KK

JeffreyAC said:


> Do mushrooms have any use besides selling/eating them?



You can use them in the harvest festival (round, flat, and skinny mushrooms I believe) and use them to decorate your town as well.


----------



## Keitara

Little question!
I've been resetting since hours for my dreamie Lolly to move to a space I want her to be, but she never goes there. I marked the places for villager houses with designs, could it be that that's the reason why she never moves there? ;-;


----------



## Ettienne

Keitara said:


> Little question!
> I've been resetting since hours for my dreamie Lolly to move to a space I want her to be, but she never goes there. I marked the places for villager houses with designs, could it be that that's the reason why she never moves there? ;-;



No, she'll go there eventually. Sometimes it helps to do a "hard" reset once in a while. Instead of "soft" resetting by going back to the home menu without saving, hit the power button. Or so I've heard.


----------



## Keitara

Ettienne said:


> No, she'll go there eventually. Sometimes it helps to do a "hard" reset once in a while. Instead of "soft" resetting by going back to the home menu without saving, hit the power button. Or so I've heard.



I see! That relieves me because I wouldn't be able to remove the designs anymore, haha. Thank you, I'll try this out!


----------



## Keitara

I've got some more questions,

how much space has there to be between 2 villager houses?
And can they move on spots where trees stand?

My dreamie Lolly just won't move to where I want her to be! What's with that ;-;


----------



## Vizionari

Keitara said:


> I've got some more questions,
> 
> how much space has there to be between 2 villager houses?
> And can they move on spots where trees stand?
> 
> My dreamie Lolly just won't move to where I want her to be! What's with that ;-;



There has to be at least 2 spaces for 2 villager houses side to side, 3 if they're behind or in front. And yes, they can move on top of trees. Good luck plot resetting her~


----------



## Keitara

Vizionari said:


> There has to be at least 2 spaces for 2 villager houses side to side, 3 if they're behind or in front. And yes, they can move on top of trees. Good luck plot resetting her~



I see. Thank you!! 
Then I don't see why she wouldn't move there ;-;
Ugh, guess I just have to patient...


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

are rotted turnips worth anything(posting thread in 10 minuets if no reply)


----------



## roseflower

Dry-ice-bat said:


> are rotted turnips worth anything(posting thread in 10 minuets if no reply)



You can catch flies on rotten turnips, but other than that, not really.


----------



## allykitty

How do you get snow cherry trees in your town? Are they sold at the T & T emporium? I just have to pass Gracie's test one more time for it to open >.<


----------



## Hypno KK

allykitty said:


> How do you get snow cherry trees in your town? Are they sold at the T & T emporium? I just have to pass Gracie's test one more time for it to open >.<



What do you mean by snow cherry trees, cherry trees in general or the pink cherry blossom ones? Cherry trees are regular native fruit trees, you can get them in the same way you'd get other non-native fruits (like swapping them with people). If you mean the cherry blossom trees, you don't buy them, some trees in your town just randomly turn into them while it's cherry blossom season.


----------



## allykitty

Hypno KK said:


> What do you mean by snow cherry trees, cherry trees in general or the pink cherry blossom ones? Cherry trees are regular native fruit trees, you can get them in the same way you'd get other non-native fruits (like swapping them with people). If you mean the cherry blossom trees, you don't buy them, some trees in your town just randomly turn into them while it's cherry blossom season.



When is cherry blossom season? >.<


----------



## Ettienne

allykitty said:


> When is cherry blossom season? >.<



April 1st through the 10th. From the 7th to the end of the "season", you can see petals floating on the breeze.


----------



## HoennMaster

Anyone know what the total size of the lighthouse is?


----------



## Felidae

This is a silly question, but excluding trading with other players, what's the easiest way to obtain foreign fruit?

In past games, I've been able to get foreign fruit by sending my villagers one-line letters with a native fruit attached. It hasn't seemed to work in NL so far; it seems I get everything _but _fruit!


----------



## JeffreyAC

Felidae said:


> This is a silly question, but excluding trading with other players, what's the easiest way to obtain foreign fruit?
> 
> In past games, I've been able to get foreign fruit by sending my villagers one-line letters with a native fruit attached. It hasn't seemed to work in NL so far; it seems I get everything _but _fruit!



Go to the island play some tours and smuggle some fruit back.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there something you need to do before Gracie show's up? I've been playing for almost two months and haven't met her yet :S Also if she's in someones town, can I go and have a check there?


----------



## Ayaya

HoennMaster said:


> Anyone know what the total size of the lighthouse is?


2x2



Felidae said:


> This is a silly question, but excluding trading with other players, what's the easiest way to obtain foreign fruit?
> 
> In past games, I've been able to get foreign fruit by sending my villagers one-line letters with a native fruit attached. It hasn't seemed to work in NL so far; it seems I get everything _but _fruit!


Other than getting it from the Island like JeffreyAC said, I don't think there's any other way? I think you're supposed to play with other people and trade native fruit with each other, so trading with other players seems to be the best way.



JeffreyAC said:


> Is there something you need to do before Gracie show's up? I've been playing for almost two months and haven't met her yet :S Also if she's in someones town, can I go and have a check there?


You need to upgrade Nookling's store to T.I.Y. and afterwards she'll visit your town randomly. Only residents from that town can get fashion checks from Gracie as far as I know.


----------



## Cyrene

I would like a bit more clarification on tanning in new leaf if anyone could help me. I looked at the OP and I've looked at a bunch of other forums, and the wiki. Some places say that you can only go up one level of shade per day and the tan won't take effect till the next day and other places say that it takes place immediately and you can completely tan in one day, can anyone clarify this for me? Also, I was wondering where I could find the list of items preventing tanning..


----------



## badcrumbs

Cyrene said:


> I would like a bit more clarification on tanning in new leaf if anyone could help me. I looked at the OP and I've looked at a bunch of other forums, and the wiki. Some places say that you can only go up one level of shade per day and the tan won't take effect till the next day and other places say that it takes place immediately and you can completely tan in one day, can anyone clarify this for me? Also, I was wondering where I could find the list of items preventing tanning..



In my experience, my character would change one shade per day and it wasn't noticeable until then next time I booted up the town. And here's a list of hats that prevent tanning, although it may not be 100% accurate: link


----------



## Cyrene

Thank you so much!


----------



## GedebuQ

What happen if you met same villagers in others town ?
for example i have midge in my town and then i visited other town with midge in it


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

GedebuQ said:


> What happen if you met same villagers in others town ?
> for example i have midge in my town and then i visited other town with midge in it



nothing special, i think some personality will say "i think ive met you in a different life time!" or something along those lines.


----------



## Soda Fox

There's a lot of questions to read through, so sorry if this has been asked before.

If a villager asks to move and I tell them they can go, can I change my mind and keep them?  If so, how can I do that?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Soda Fox said:


> There's a lot of questions to read through, so sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> If a villager asks to move and I tell them they can go, can I change my mind and keep them?  If so, how can I do that?



Yep! If you continue to talk to them before their moving date they'll occasionally mention something about moving, and then you will have the option to ask them to stay or tell them to go again.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Felidae said:


> This is a silly question, but excluding trading with other players, what's the easiest way to obtain foreign fruit?
> 
> In past games, I've been able to get foreign fruit by sending my villagers one-line letters with a native fruit attached. It hasn't seemed to work in NL so far; it seems I get everything _but _fruit!



Trading with other players is definitely the easiest way to do it, but it's not impossible to obtain it otherwise. I got all of my fruit by taking it from the island (as JeffreyAC said), having my villagers send it to me in letters (not sure what the formula for that is, it just kind of happened over time?) and from unexpected house visits. In my experience, more often than not when a villager barges into your house unannounced, if you talk to them a bunch of times they will give you a piece of fruit.


----------



## Rudy

is there a way to change your skin color after tanning, though? My character is still quite pale but I don't want it to tan. What would I do in case it does?


----------



## Ettienne

Rudy said:


> is there a way to change your skin color after tanning, though? My character is still quite pale but I don't want it to tan. What would I do in case it does?



Yes, if you wear wide-brimmed hats or use umbrellas, you'll prevent further tanning and your tan will go away if you already had one.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246

There's a list of hats that prevent tanning on this guide. Just use Ctrl+F and search tanning. c:


----------



## Sillydraco

Hello BTF! It's been a while  I recently bought ACNL for a friend because nobody in my town 
plays it :< but getting him the game got me playing again myself 

My town has been pretty awesome for a while, all the upgrades, lots and lots of PWPs, and nice villagers. But I've never had a perfect town for some reason.

I looked online to find out why, turns out I had too many trees (like 300 lol) so I cut down a bunch of trees so that I had less than 200 and I had a perfect town! It was great, but there's one problem...

I can't for the life of me get Jacob's Ladders to grow :< I've gotten the watering can, I've TTed and it's been 40 days total now (probably more) and not a single one has sprouted.

I have made space by cliffs and still nothing will grow, can someone tell me why? Is there any reason you can have a perfect town and still not grow them? My town also won't grow the perfect mushrooms either :<

Here's my Dream Suite code, maybe someone can figure this out:
4100-2750-2570


----------



## Ettienne

Sillydraco said:


> Hello BTF! It's been a while  I recently bought ACNL for a friend because nobody in my town
> plays it :< but getting him the game got me playing again myself
> 
> My town has been pretty awesome for a while, all the upgrades, lots and lots of PWPs, and nice villagers. But I've never had a perfect town for some reason.
> 
> I looked online to find out why, turns out I had too many trees (like 300 lol) so I cut down a bunch of trees so that I had less than 200 and I had a perfect town! It was great, but there's one problem...
> 
> I can't for the life of me get Jacob's Ladders to grow :< I've gotten the watering can, I've TTed and it's been 40 days total now (probably more) and not a single one has sprouted.
> 
> I have made space by cliffs and still nothing will grow, can someone tell me why? Is there any reason you can have a perfect town and still not grow them? My town also won't grow the perfect mushrooms either :<
> 
> Here's my Dream Suite code, maybe someone can figure this out:
> 4100-2750-2570



It's completely random, I'm afraid, for both Jacob's Ladders and the mushrooms. Some days I'll get a few in a row. Then go a month without. :c


----------



## JeffreyAC

How does the shopper badge works? What counts towards it and what doesn't? I'm asking because things bought from the catalogue doesn't seem to count  Also only things bought in your town counts?


----------



## Sillydraco

There has to be something else, even random i should have gotten one by now...


----------



## Ayaya

JeffreyAC said:


> How does the shopper badge works? What counts towards it and what doesn't? I'm asking because things bought from the catalogue doesn't seem to count  Also only things bought in your town counts?



From the wiki:


> The Shopper badge is awarded to players who have spent a fair amount of Bells on items from shops on Main Street. Bells spent buying turnips from Joan, as well as any purchases for services from Nook's Homes, Re-Tail, Shampoodle, or the Fortune Shop do not count. Items ordered through the Nookling Stores' shopping kiosk also do not count.


----------



## JeffreyAC

What happens if you have all your plaza filled with stuff? Do the tents stop appearing (Redd and horoscope lady), do they overwrite the stuff that was in their place or do they just hide the stuff until the tent is gone?


----------



## PlasmaPower

I forgot, is it possible for your newest villager to ping you about moving?


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

PlasmaPower said:


> I forgot, is it possible for your newest villager to ping you about moving?



yes, very rare, but yes.


----------



## duckvely

Is it possible for a villager to ping on another villager's birthday? Or, what should I do if the one who's supposed to ping is the one who has the birthday? It's been 5 days since the last ping and I'm scared to TT if it actually is that situation.


----------



## marierock13

JeffreyAC said:


> What happens if you have all your plaza filled with stuff? Do the tents stop appearing (Redd and horoscope lady), do they overwrite the stuff that was in their place or do they just hide the stuff until the tent is gone?



If your plaza is full of items, tents will continue to appear, and when a tent appears, it will remove the items that occupy it's space. Those items are permanently gone, unless you have the police station - most if not all items displaced by a tent will show up in your station lost-and-found the following day.

It's good to be cautious about items in the plaza - it's easy to accidentally lose something crushed under a tent.


----------



## PlasmaPower

How come someone with their inventory open causes "choppy waters" at Club Tortimer?


----------



## desu

I have a question about where villigers set up their houses:
I set up a few temporary public works projects in my town, but there are still empty areas where villigars can move into. I have a specific area i want a particular villager to move into so i put public works projects around the area hoping that their house might go there, i've resetted a lot of times but their house plot only goes into the few empty areas and not the area i want.

this is a picture of how i put my temporary pwps around that area:





the red box is where i'd like her house to go, the one beside it already exists, and the two with hearts are temporary pwps.
Is it possible for a villager to move into this spot? 
I thought maybe since the house might block the pwp in the back thats why the villager isn't moving there? idk
i'm not sure if i should give up on this area or not ; u;


----------



## HoennMaster

I'm trying to catch a fly for the museum and even though I have a tire and a can laying on the ground no flies are generating around it....anyone know why?


----------



## JeffreyAC

HoennMaster said:


> I'm trying to catch a fly for the museum and even though I have a tire and a can laying on the ground no flies are generating around it....anyone know why?



Not sure why not, but it's easier to just use a spoiled turnip.


----------



## Ettienne

desu said:


> I have a question about where villigers set up their houses:
> I set up a few temporary public works projects in my town, but there are still empty areas where villigars can move into. I have a specific area i want a particular villager to move into so i put public works projects around the area hoping that their house might go there, i've resetted a lot of times but their house plot only goes into the few empty areas and not the area i want.
> 
> this is a picture of how i put my temporary pwps around that area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the red box is where i'd like her house to go, the one beside it already exists, and the two with hearts are temporary pwps.
> Is it possible for a villager to move into this spot?
> I thought maybe since the house might block the pwp in the back thats why the villager isn't moving there? idk
> i'm not sure if i should give up on this area or not ; u;



It certainly looks possible, giving the spacing. Villager plot resetting can take hours (or days, depending on the amount of space you have versus where you want that villager to go).

It might be worth noting for future reference that the buffer zone on houses extends in the front, and isn't perfectly square. So below that last line of five (with the doorway), there's another line of three. Here's a link because my explanation sucks. xD

http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/91178481792/i-still-see-people-complaining-about-how-isabelle


----------



## drg

I'm wanting to trade a moving villager of mine for another, but I already have 10 of them in my town. Would I be able to do this if I just TT forward a day after letting the other person talk to mine first?


----------



## Dry-ice-bat

do i TT one day at a time, or 2 days forward, 1 day back?


----------



## desu

Ettienne said:


> It certainly looks possible, giving the spacing. Villager plot resetting can take hours (or days, depending on the amount of space you have versus where you want that villager to go).
> 
> It might be worth noting for future reference that the buffer zone on houses extends in the front, and isn't perfectly square. So below that last line of five (with the doorway), there's another line of three. Here's a link because my explanation sucks. xD
> 
> http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/91178481792/i-still-see-people-complaining-about-how-isabelle



Wow, i didn't realize there was an extra three square buffer infront of houses ; u; thank you~
i ended up giving up with this placement, but since its possible, i'll try to eliminate more of those areas that houses keep spawning in >   <



Dry-ice-bat said:


> do i TT one day at a time, or 2 days forward, 1 day back?


TT 1 day at a time and talk to two villagers each day 10~15 times to see if anyone is thinking about moving.
theres a guide about it here


----------



## Ettienne

desu said:


> Wow, i didn't realize there was an extra three square buffer infront of houses ; u; thank you~
> i ended up giving up with this placement, but since its possible, i'll try to eliminate more of those areas that houses keep spawning in >   <



Good luck. c:


----------



## Ngan

Could someone explain to me what cycling is or how it works? OuO
It would be best if you could PM me. Thank you~! ^^


----------



## BlogDog123

I have a question regarding villager replacement.

Long story short I want to drive out Buck from my town. If/when he does move out, does his house disappear and the new villager's home appear in another spot or does the new, replacement villager move into it?

EDIT: Also, PMing me an answer would be the easiest way for me to see an answer. Thank you!


----------



## roseflower

BlogDog123 said:


> I have a question regarding villager replacement.
> 
> Long story short I want to drive out Buck from my town. If/when he does move out, does his house disappear and the new villager's home appear in another spot or does the new, replacement villager move into it?
> 
> EDIT: Also, PMing me an answer would be the easiest way for me to see an answer. Thank you!



A new villager will choose to place their house randomly, unless you do the plot reset trick. Though there may be a small chance for new villager to move on an old spot.


----------



## whiskerlickins

If a villager pings you with a PWP, and you fulfill that project, does your friendship with that animal go up?


----------



## roseflower

whiskerlickins said:


> If a villager pings you with a PWP, and you fulfill that project, does your friendship with that animal go up?



No it isn?t related, I think talking to the villager and doing requests for them helps best with the friendship.


----------



## whiskerlickins

roseflower said:


> No it isn?t related, I think talking to the villager and doing requests for them helps best with the friendship.



Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## Red Cat

If my mailbox is filled to capacity, what happens to any additional letters sent to me? Do they disappear? If they don't, when do I get them after I empty my mailbox (the next mail delivery or after I go in and out of a building?)

Yay! 600th post! I like those round numbers.


----------



## kasane

Red Cat said:


> If my mailbox is filled to capacity, what happens to any additional letters sent to me? Do they disappear? If they don't, when do I get them after I empty my mailbox (the next mail delivery or after I go in and out of a building?)
> 
> Yay! 600th post! I like those round numbers.



When you clear out the current letters in your mailbox, then the ones afterwards will be delivered afterwards. They don't disappear, just make sure to keep clearing the letters so the newer ones can be received. So yeah, on the next delivery the rest of the letters will show up in your mailbox.


----------



## whiskerlickins

Where is the best guide online for villager cycling? I've googled but they seem to be all over the place.


----------



## Starstar12344

How do you cycle towns,void villagers,and get good villagers very fast?


----------



## Starstar12344

whiskerlickins said:


> Where is the best guide online for villager cycling? I've googled but they seem to be all over the place.


Go to google and search up acnl cycling and you'll find a thread in bell tree forums on a cycling method


----------



## whiskerlickins

Starstar12344 said:


> Go to google and search up acnl cycling and you'll find a thread in bell tree forums on a cycling method



Thanks!!


----------



## Annie46

I have a few questions referring to moving into a new town.

If I am a resident who is moving to a new town to become mayor and I don't like the villagers in the town, will my player be deleted if I unsaved?

Do the items in my catalog get deleted or will I still have the items in the catalog once I move to a new town?


----------



## IndiaHawker

I just completed my fish exhibit, but bathers didn't get all excited and tell me that it's complete - is this because in new leaf it's now combined with the diving exhibit (which I haven't  completed), or am I just missing a fish somewhere? Thanks in advance!


----------



## roseflower

IndiaHawker said:


> I just completed my fish exhibit, but bathers didn't get all excited and tell me that it's complete - is this because in new leaf it's now combined with the diving exhibit (which I haven't  completed), or am I just missing a fish somewhere? Thanks in advance!



Yes it is combined with the diving exhibition, so it will only be complete when you finished the diving section as well. Good luck!


----------



## roseflower

Annie46 said:


> I have a few questions referring to moving into a new town.
> 
> If I am a resident who is moving to a new town to become mayor and I don't like the villagers in the town, will my player be deleted if I unsaved?
> 
> Do the items in my catalog get deleted or will I still have the items in the catalog once I move to a new town?



No, your player will not be deleted and you can reset as many time as you wish, because your player character is saved to the new game. 
I think the items will still be in the catalog, as it`s your very same player character.


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

I've searched this thread and the interwebs but don't see this question (forgive me if it's there!). If you have a patterned stump that has spawned mushrooms and you pick the mushrooms, will more spawn around that same stump? I gathered up most of my mushies to line paths and it doesn't look like any new ones have spawned around the stumps after a couple of weeks (maybe I'm just being impatient). Do I have to dig up the stumps and make new ones, or can I wait it out and more will spawn?


----------



## Red Cat

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> I've searched this thread and the interwebs but don't see this question (forgive me if it's there!). If you have a patterned stump that has spawned mushrooms and you pick the mushrooms, will more spawn around that same stump? I gathered up most of my mushies to line paths and it doesn't look like any new ones have spawned around the stumps after a couple of weeks (maybe I'm just being impatient). Do I have to dig up the stumps and make new ones, or can I wait it out and more will spawn?



More will spawn around them eventually. I usually find one or two each week when it's not November, but it is just random when they spawn, so you just have to keep waiting.


----------



## 727

i know i haven't been posting on here in a long time but i just caught my last bug and now i'm trying to catch my final fish and i don't what that is so i was wondering would anyone know what fish i need? if it helps i did complete the diving part.


----------



## P.K.

727 said:


> i know i haven't been posting on here in a long time but i just caught my last bug and now i'm trying to catch my final fish and i don't what that is so i was wondering would anyone know what fish i need? if it helps i did complete the diving part.



You can check out the thonky encyclopedia guide. It's formatted the same way as your acnl encyclopedia so it'll be easier to see which fish you're missing.


----------



## 727

okay thank you P.K. i'm going to check that out today i mean i was just so confused.


----------



## Annie46

roseflower said:


> No, your player will not be deleted and you can reset as many time as you wish, because your player character is saved to the new game.
> I think the items will still be in the catalog, as it`s your very same player character.



Thank you so much!


----------



## roseflower

Annie46 said:


> Thank you so much!



You`re welcome


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Red Cat said:


> More will spawn around them eventually. I usually find one or two each week when it's not November, but it is just random when they spawn, so you just have to keep waiting.



Thanks very much, Red Cat! I will pace patiently back and forth in front of my stumps, then.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I accidentally tt'ed to the end of the month (so june 30th), does going back to the first count as going one day forward?


----------



## Ettienne

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I accidentally tt'ed to the end of the month (so june 30th), does going back to the first count as going one day forward?



Yes. Going backwards a day, a week, a month, year--any amount of time--counts as going one day forward.


----------



## KorinoOkami

_So, I started a new game after not having it for a few years... When you go to your second in game day ever, will a villager try to move in? Or rather, when do they start moving in?

I want to know before I try and go to the next day then make a dude only to find out I wasted my time._


----------



## Daisy189

How do you subscribe to a thread?


----------



## Hypno KK

KorinoOkami said:


> _So, I started a new game after not having it for a few years... When you go to your second in game day ever, will a villager try to move in? Or rather, when do they start moving in?
> 
> I want to know before I try and go to the next day then make a dude only to find out I wasted my time._



I think they start moving in on your second day.

I'm not sure what you mean by making a dude only to find out you wasted your time. Are you trying to reset for a specific villager? That's always going to be a bit time consuming...

If it's not that, I'd just go ahead and make that character. The train part is shorter for secondary characters. Then, after you walk out of the station, just check your town for plots. If you like the outcome, you can go ahead and save your character. If you don't, you won't have lost time in setting up a house and saving your game.


----------



## sherlockholmes

this is such a helpful page thx


----------



## Feloreena

Daisy189 said:


> How do you subscribe to a thread?



Open the thread you want to subscribe to and find the bar at the top of the page (under the thread title, and has 'Thread Tools', 'Search Thread', 'Rate This Thread', and 'Display'). If you click on 'Thread Tools' a drop down list should appear and from there you can click 'Subscribe to this Thread...'. You can also unsubscribe from threads in this way - instead an 'Unsubscribe from this Thread' option is shown.


----------



## Bosca

I was just wondering, when you cycled a villager out of the 16 villager thingy, is there a chance they can randomly plot their house again or show up in the campsite? or is my only option to adopt them from other players?


----------



## Feloreena

Bosca said:


> I was just wondering, when you cycled a villager out of the 16 villager thingy, is there a chance they can randomly plot their house again or show up in the campsite? or is my only option to adopt them from other players?



Yes they can. The game 'forgets' that they ever lived in your town.


----------



## Bosca

Oh awesome! There is a little hope of pure luck then. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## mogyay

can anyone confirm that if i send a villager an umbrella they'll start to use it?


----------



## roseflower

mogyay said:


> can anyone confirm that if i send a villager an umbrella they'll start to use it?



I don?t know if it helps, but a villager requested an umbrella for last years toy day, the villager then stored the default umbrella in her house and started to carry the new umbrella on rainy days. Maybe it?s the same if you send a letter with the umbrella?


----------



## Aestivate

mogyay said:


> can anyone confirm that if i send a villager an umbrella they'll start to use it?



There's no 100% chance I villager will start using whatever item you send to them. However there's still a pretty big chance they will. As for umbrella, like the person stated above, villagers will store it and they might use it when they're outside and it's rainy. Villagers are also more likely to use a item you sent to them if it's their favorite style and/or favorite color. For this you can use this site http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays


----------



## mogyay

roseflower said:


> I don?t know if it helps, but a villager requested an umbrella for last years toy day, the villager then stored the default umbrella in her house and started to carry the new umbrella on rainy days. Maybe it?s the same if you send a letter with the umbrella?





Aestivate said:


> There's no 100% chance I villager will start using whatever item you send to them. However there's still a pretty big chance they will. As for umbrella, like the person stated above, villagers will store it and they might use it when they're outside and it's rainy. Villagers are also more likely to use a item you sent to them if it's their favorite style and/or favorite color. For this you can use this site http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays



thank you for your answers!  was just a little worried it was like wallpaper/floor and they'd never use it so that's good! now time to spam them with letters yay


----------



## HoennMaster

What size is the Pop-eyed Goldfish shadow?

I'm assuming small but I have yet to run into one so I wanted to make sure.


----------



## 727

does anyone know if i missed the chance to catch the loach and if i did when will be available again?


----------



## Hypno KK

HoennMaster said:


> What size is the Pop-eyed Goldfish shadow?
> 
> I'm assuming small but I have yet to run into one so I wanted to make sure.



It's small.

- - - Post Merge - - -



727 said:


> does anyone know if i missed the chance to catch the loach and if i did when will be available again?



According to thonky.com, you did if your game is in the current real life date. It's very common all day in March, common and very common at certain times in April, and rare or very rare in May.


----------



## kadoatery

hi ! i've tried reading most of the questions in the first post, but I didn't find the answer.

One of my villager moved out of my town and is still in my 16 villager cycle. I was wondering, if I go to someone else town and they have that one villager in boxes, can i ask them to move in my town ? Or would they refuse or something since the same villager is in my town cycle still ? 

Sorry if it isn't clear, english isn't my first language and this isn't the easiest situation to explain !


----------



## Ettienne

kadoatery said:


> hi ! i've tried reading most of the questions in the first post, but I didn't find the answer.
> 
> One of my villager moved out of my town and is still in my 16 villager cycle. I was wondering, if I go to someone else town and they have that one villager in boxes, can i ask them to move in my town ? Or would they refuse or something since the same villager is in my town cycle still ?
> 
> Sorry if it isn't clear, english isn't my first language and this isn't the easiest situation to explain !



Your old villager won't move back in until the 16 villager cycle is complete. I don't think they'll bring up the option until that time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



HoennMaster said:


> What size is the Pop-eyed Goldfish shadow?
> 
> I'm assuming small but I have yet to run into one so I wanted to make sure.



It's the tiniest shadow, between 9am and 4pm. The size of the normal goldfish and the pale chub. I find that it helps to toss your rod at all the fish, and reel it in early to scary off the others. That way the game will be sure to spawn new fish.


----------



## 727

yeah my game is in real date Hypno KK and thank you for answering my question.now if can just visit  someone's town who has the loach.


----------



## Bunnybea

I time traveled to the 11th so someone could adopt a villager.
Could I time travel back to the 9th and the villager still be gone?

Another question.
If I go get a villager from another town can I still plot reset?


----------



## Red Cat

Bunnybea said:


> I time traveled to the 11th so someone could adopt a villager.
> Could I time travel back to the 9th and the villager still be gone?
> 
> Another question.
> If I go get a villager from another town can I still plot reset?



The villager will still be gone if you TT backward (a lot of people wish that you could bring a villager back by TTing backward, but that doesn't work).

You can plot reset villagers from other towns.


----------



## Bunnybea

Red Cat said:


> The villager will still be gone if you TT backward (a lot of people wish that you could bring a villager back by TTing backward, but that doesn't work).
> 
> You can plot reset villagers from other towns.



Thanks you so much! That was a huge help. The latest villager I had moved in picked a horrible spot and I was afraid to plot reset.


----------



## Dunquixote

I also want to know this.  Can I keep the meals and put them on display (and not having to worry about them going bad)?


----------



## zeoli

I have a question, though I'm not sure if it belongs here.  I did a trade of IGB for TBT and for some reason, the other person's bells are gone??? We did retail method so he did get them but apparently he didn't...Is there a possible reason for this?  My internet is perfectly find but it's the only thing I can think went wrong?


----------



## Campy

Dunquixote said:


> I also want to know this.  Can I keep the meals and put them on display (and not having to worry about them going bad)?


What kind of meals are you talking about? Items like the Chocolate cake that your character can eat? If so, yes, you can put them on display and they will stay pretty and delicious-looking.  




Oliy said:


> I have a question, though I'm not sure if it belongs here.  I did a trade of IGB for TBT and for some reason, the other person's bells are gone??? We did retail method so he did get them but apparently he didn't...Is there a possible reason for this?  My internet is perfectly find but it's the only thing I can think went wrong?


When your items are bought in Retail, it takes a day for the bells to be transferred to your bank account. So if he checks back tomorrow, the bells will be there!


----------



## duckvely

Can a villager ping to move on another villager's birthday?


----------



## Mick

duckyluv said:


> Can a villager ping to move on another villager's birthday?



I'd say yes, since villager birthdays are pretty much just normal game days. But if a villager is planning on moving, he/she should have 5 days to ping you - you should be fine.


----------



## Dunquixote

Campy said:


> What kind of meals are you talking about? Items like the Chocolate cake that your character can eat? If so, yes, you can put them on display and they will stay pretty and delicious-looking.
> 
> 
> 
> When your items are bought in Retail, it takes a day for the bells to be transferred to your bank account. So if he checks back tomorrow, the bells will be there!



The meals like the salads, soups, main courses, desserts, etc.  But, I just reread what it said on Thonky.com, and Franklin makes those dishes not the player, so I'm guessing the player can't have those in their inventory at all?


----------



## davroslek

How can I tell if my fossil collection is complete? I'm almost completely certain I have all the fossils, but Blathers never told me about it.


----------



## Le Ham

davroslek said:


> How can I tell if my fossil collection is complete? I'm almost completely certain I have all the fossils, but Blathers never told me about it.



You could always open MoriDB and check the board outside the Museum and see if every one shows up. Blathers will mention that you found "the final fossil" upon bringing the last one in.

My question: Is it possible to have no bridges in your town?


----------



## Ettienne

Dunquixote said:


> The meals like the salads, soups, main courses, desserts, etc.  But, I just reread what it said on Thonky.com, and Franklin makes those dishes not the player, so I'm guessing the player can't have those in their inventory at all?



You can't, no. But there are food items that can be displayed, including the ingredients you gather for Franklin.


----------



## Pinkfluffyunicorns123

I read somewhere that you unlock the dream suite you have to go into the town hall the day after your firSt WiFi and you will find Isabelle asleep and she will suggest the dream suite pwp. However, the day after my first WiFi I didn't play ACNL, and I went to the town hall 1 week later and Isabelle was awake then as well. Have I missed the opportunity to unlock it and if not, how do I do it?


----------



## Alexia

Is it possible to trade bugs or fish with other players? I've tried to drop them and you can't but maybe it's possible somehow?


----------



## Hypno KK

If I report a villager's letter to Isabelle, does it delete only the letter that villager has been showing me lately when we talk or does it delete all the possible letters that villager might show me (since they can show you multiple letters, in my experience)?


----------



## hydrophonic

Can i ask a villager to move to my town at the same time my 10th villager is in boxes? Will the asked villager move in the next day?


----------



## Hypno KK

Azabache said:


> Can i ask a villager to move to my town at the same time my 10th villager is in boxes? Will the asked villager move in the next day?



No, they can't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alexia said:


> Is it possible to trade bugs or fish with other players? I've tried to drop them and you can't but maybe it's possible somehow?



There isn't, as far as I know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pinkfluffyunicorns123 said:


> I read somewhere that you unlock the dream suite you have to go into the town hall the day after your firSt WiFi and you will find Isabelle asleep and she will suggest the dream suite pwp. However, the day after my first WiFi I didn't play ACNL, and I went to the town hall 1 week later and Isabelle was awake then as well. Have I missed the opportunity to unlock it and if not, how do I do it?



You didn't miss the opportunity, just keep checking and be patient. It's not based on when you first wifi, but on you having been mayor for at least a week.


----------



## Le Ham

ChooChooMuffin said:


> My question: Is it possible to have no bridges in your town?


 :/


----------



## Red Cat

ChooChooMuffin said:


> My question: Is it possible to have no bridges in your town?



I'm pretty sure Isabelle won't let you delete your last bridge. I've never actually tried it, but that would be a very major oversight by the developers if you could delete the last bridge since you could permanently lose access to half of your town.


----------



## Soraru

Question: Can villager's move on top of PWPs and destroy them?

I know you can do that when you create a new human character. But I just hope villagers can't do the same.


----------



## Le Ham

Red Cat said:


> I'm pretty sure Isabelle won't let you delete your last bridge. I've never actually tried it, but that would be a very major oversight by the developers if you could delete the last bridge since you could permanently lose access to half of your town.



Not if you had a wetsuit and you knew what you were doing, lol


----------



## roseflower

Soraru said:


> Question: Can villager's move on top of PWPs and destroy them?
> 
> I know you can do that when you create a new human character. But I just hope villagers can't do the same.



No they can`t, your PWPs are save


----------



## Greninja

does anyone know a good flooring that goes good with the cabin wall? besides the cabin rug


----------



## Le Ham

Greninja said:


> does anyone know a good flooring that goes good with the cabin wall? besides the cabin rug



Good question, I'm looking for something similar. Maybe one of the strictly-wooden ones like old floorboard or plank flooring would work? Or one of the old-fashioned-ish carpets?


----------



## Greninja

Yee said:


> Good question, I'm looking for something similar. Maybe one of the strictly-wooden ones like old floorboard or plank flooring would work? Or one of the old-fashioned-ish carpets?



I'm looking for one with some color in it it's for my kitchen


----------



## mapleshine

Hi guys! I have an extra spot in my town and logged onto a new save file, finding no new villager plot. Is it safe for me to start up my mayor's file without having to worry about a new villager plot?


----------



## Le Ham

Greninja said:


> I'm looking for one with some color in it it's for my kitchen



Hm... maybe the birch flooring? but I doubt that would work. There's always MoriDB for this stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mapleshine said:


> Hi guys! I have an extra spot in my town and logged onto a new save file, finding no new villager plot. Is it safe for me to start up my mayor's file without having to worry about a new villager plot?



If you're absolutely sure that you've haven't seen any villager plots, yes, you can go on your mayor. Also, when you say you have an extra spot, do you mean you have 9 villagers or 8 villagers? Because if you have 9, no one is going to move in unless you invite them via campsite or otherwise.


----------



## Campy

mapleshine said:


> Hi guys! I have an extra spot in my town and logged onto a new save file, finding no new villager plot. Is it safe for me to start up my mayor's file without having to worry about a new villager plot?


By "an extra spot", do you mean you have room for just a 10th villager? If so, it's safe to go on your mayor, but only if you're absolutely 100% sure you didn't see a plot anywhere.

If this is about a 9th villager, then no, it's not safe to just go on your mayor. Up until your 9th villager, it takes a maximum of 7 days for a new villager to move in after the last one has moved in, with each day having a higher chance that someone will move in. This means that even if you didn't see a new plot on your new character, it's fully possible for a new villager to plot when you go on your mayor.

Also, @Yee: you can also get your 10th villager through wi-fi or streetpass, even when you didn't invite anyone.


----------



## vern

HoennMaster said:


> What size is the Pop-eyed Goldfish shadow?
> 
> I'm assuming small but I have yet to run into one so I wanted to make sure.






Should be this size c:


----------



## janedoe

How many days after a villager moves out does a new one move in? I'm doing the new villager reset trick for huse placement and I want to get my dates right to avoid any mishaps.


----------



## earthquake

janedoe said:


> How many days after a villager moves out does a new one move in? I'm doing the new villager reset trick for huse placement and I want to get my dates right to avoid any mishaps.



about 3-4 days.


----------



## janedoe

Cool, thanks! (also, off topic; are you still doing the igb/tbt trade? i have 100 tbt i could trade with you. )


----------



## mapleshine

Hii again! My game is currently in April. If I TT straight to the current date, it only counts as one day, correct?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi guys. Please disregard the above question. I TTed forward to the current date and found that I voided Diana ;_; Is there any safe way possible to get her back? I have not saved my game yet.


----------



## Ettienne

mapleshine said:


> Hii again! My game is currently in April. If I TT straight to the current date, it only counts as one day, correct?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hi guys. Please disregard the above question. I TTed forward to the current date and found that I voided Diana ;_; Is there any safe way possible to get her back? I have not saved my game yet.



It only counts as one day TTing *backwards*...

And no, there isn't. You'll have to cycle 16 for her. Your game automatically saves when it loads. Unless you TTed and started it up as a new character without saving, you've lost her. :c


----------



## mapleshine

Ettienne said:


> It only counts as one day TTing *backwards*...
> 
> And no, there isn't. You'll have to cycle 16 for her. Your game automatically saves when it loads. Unless you TTed and started it up as a new character without saving, you've lost her. :c



Thank you so much. Should have just played it safe instead of taking that big risk of TTing. ;_;


----------



## Monforte

Hi, guys! I'm currently at 9 villagers and I've convinced a camper to move in. Is it safe to turn StreetPass on now?


----------



## Koalabean

Hey guys! I've been having troubles catching the sharks on the island. When I catch regular fish, I just wait for them to bite and then press A and I catch it no problem. But with these sharks, they will touch the hook maybe once and then make a splash (which is when I would usually press A to reel the regular fish in), but when I do press A, it just scares away the shark.. How do you catch shark?


----------



## Red Cat

Koalabean said:


> Hey guys! I've been having troubles catching the sharks on the island. When I catch regular fish, I just wait for them to bite and then press A and I catch it no problem. But with these sharks, they will touch the hook maybe once and then make a splash (which is when I would usually press A to reel the regular fish in), but when I do press A, it just scares away the shark.. How do you catch shark?



You just have to have very good timing because there is not much margin for error when you are trying to catch rare fish. If you don't press A almost immediately after a shark bites down, it will get away. I recommend that you turn the sound up as loud as you can and try to not have any background noise because it is usually easier to go by the sound of it biting than the image. Just keep practicing and maybe try the shark battle tour if you can find it so that you have lots of opportunities to practice catching them.


----------



## FireNinja1

Monforte said:


> Hi, guys! I'm currently at 9 villagers and I've convinced a camper to move in. Is it safe to turn StreetPass on now?



I wouldn't. StreetPass villagers can overwrite camper move-ins from what I've heard.


----------



## Reb

So I've befriended Rasher all the way to the top of the friend ladder(got his pic) but he still hasn't asked to move.. Actually, the one time he asked to move, I accepted, and then just said "nah I'm not gonna move after all". Ultimate troll.
Anyway, every day, one of my non-Rasher villagers seems to ask to move. If one villager asked to move, and then I reset my 3ds without saving, would a different villager ask to move or is it already predetermined for the day?


----------



## Ettienne

Reb said:


> So I've befriended Rasher all the way to the top of the friend ladder(got his pic) but he still hasn't asked to move.. Actually, the one time he asked to move, I accepted, and then just said "nah I'm not gonna move after all". Ultimate troll.
> Anyway, every day, one of my non-Rasher villagers seems to ask to move. If one villager asked to move, and then I reset my 3ds without saving, would a different villager ask to move or is it already predetermined for the day?



It's already determined when you load the game for the day. Supposedly you can try put him at the bottom of a new character's friendship ladder by making said character and introducing yourself to all the villagers Then never talking with Rasher after you first meet him, and then he'll move in a week. Supposedly.

Also, if Rasher does decide to move again, or any other villager you want to get rid of, there are two methods you can use to ensure he does in fact move. One, if you hear another villager say Rasher's thinking of moving, don't even let him tell you about. Can't change his mind then. Or, two, if he does ping you and you say yes, don't talk with him again until he moves. If you do, and he changes his mind, quit without saving. That could've saved you in the first place. Good luck!


----------



## Reb

Ettienne said:


> It's already determined when you load the game for the day. Supposedly you can try put him at the bottom of a new character's friendship ladder by making said character and introducing yourself to all the villagers Then never talking with Rasher after you first meet him, and then he'll move in a week. Supposedly.
> 
> Also, if Rasher does decide to move again, or any other villager you want to get rid of, there are two methods you can use to ensure he does in fact move. One, if you hear another villager say Rasher's thinking of moving, don't even let him tell you about. Can't change his mind then. Or, two, if he does ping you and you say yes, don't talk with him again until he moves. If you do, and he changes his mind, quit without saving. That could've saved you in the first place. Good luck!



Okay, thanks for the advice! I do wish I could make another villager, but I already paid off all four of my villager's houses, and wouldn't want to restart that :[ oh well. I suppose patience is key for stubborn people like me who don't want to time travel, heh.


----------



## Melyora

Also, when a villager asks to leave, you say yes and then he decides to stay, you can quit without saving and just avoid him when he pings the next timea you start up. The game is set that he will leave, and so he will even if you dont talk to him


----------



## Bunnybea

I used to walk with my circle pad all the way in one direction to walk faster.
I started noticing a bunch of dirt spots ( currently trying to regrow) Is that considered running?


----------



## Ettienne

Bunnybea said:


> I used to walk with my circle pad all the way in one direction to walk faster.
> I started noticing a bunch of dirt spots ( currently trying to regrow) Is that considered running?



You could say it's kinda like jogging? Walking over your grass causes deterioration, no matter how fast you go, but supposedly the faster you go, the faster it happens.


----------



## Bunnybea

Ettienne said:


> You could say it's kinda like jogging? Walking over your grass causes deterioration, no matter how fast you go, but supposedly the faster you go, the faster it happens.



Oh wow, Thanks for answering sweetie.


----------



## SakuraJD

If a villager tells me "I'm moving out on <5 days from now>" can another villager move out before them? or is it when one has decided, no others will move out until they are gone?


----------



## Yui Z

SakuraJD said:


> If a villager tells me "I'm moving out on <5 days from now>" can another villager move out before them? or is it when one has decided, no others will move out until they are gone?



No others will move out until they're gone.


----------



## SakuraJD

Yui Z said:


> No others will move out until they're gone.



with absolute certainty? because this villager ruined my dream town and i wanna TT them out right away >>


----------



## Mick

SakuraJD said:


> with absolute certainty? because this villager ruined my dream town and i wanna TT them out right away >>



For sure. It's impossible for another to move at the same time.


----------



## SakuraJD

Mick said:


> For sure. It's impossible for another to move at the same time.



well i ask because theres still 5 days until they are gone, and if someone were to move out in 1 day, that would still be 4 days away for the next move..


----------



## Mick

SakuraJD said:


> well i ask because theres still 5 days until they are gone, and if someone were to move out in 1 day, that would still be 4 days away for the next move..



I believe every villager goes through the five-day waiting period from the day they decide to move. So even if one decides to move tomorrow, they won't move until the day after the ugly villager is gone and you would be able to correct that.

But it's not possible for anyone to decide to move when there is already a villager that is moving / in boxes / planning to be in boxes.


----------



## SakuraJD

Mick said:


> I believe every villager goes through the five-day waiting period from the day they decide to move. So even if one decides to move tomorrow, they won't move until the day after the ugly villager is gone and you would be able to correct that.
> 
> But it's not possible for anyone to decide to move when there is already a villager that is moving / in boxes / planning to be in boxes.



awesome. thanks a lot, now i can time travel them out and get Whitney, or try to.


----------



## Mick

SakuraJD said:


> awesome. thanks a lot, now i can time travel them out and get Whitney, or try to.



Oh, Whitney is a nice villager! I have her too, she kinda grew on me. It's totally safe to time travel there, so good luck with that! And you're welcome.


----------



## duckvely

The day someone pings to move, I can time travel as far as I want to, right? I accidentally made my date way off and I'd like to be on the current date.


----------



## Campy

duckyluv said:


> The day someone pings to move, I can time travel as far as I want to, right? I accidentally made my date way off and I'd like to be on the current date.


Yep! That's completely safe to do. Just make sure to stop the villager from moving first if you want to keep them.


----------



## Kaycee

I made an account just to ask a few questions that I haven't seen brought up anywhere else:

1. Is the DLC content down for everyone? I keep getting an error code saying the server is down over the past five days.

2. Has there been any announcements on the end of DLC for New Leaf or that they are taking down the servers? If so I haven't seen it. The last DLC was suppose to end on June 20th, and then almost always a new gift is available relatively after. So far there has been nothing.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Kaycee said:


> I made an account just to ask a few questions that I haven't seen brought up anywhere else:
> 
> 1. Is the DLC content down for everyone? I keep getting an error code saying the server is down over the past five days.
> 
> 2. Has there been any announcements on the end of DLC for New Leaf or that they are taking down the servers? If so I haven't seen it. The last DLC was suppose to end on June 20th, and then almost always a new gift is available relatively after. So far there has been nothing.



I noticed that the other day as well. I haven't seen any notices saying they were discontinuing the DLC. They've been releasing Nintendo Zone items on a regular basis for a quite a while now, so it seems weird that they've stopped all of a sudden (and that you get an error when trying to connect, and not just Pelly saying there's no new items).


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

i want my sister to hold Lolly for me because i want to reset my town. How do I go about doing this?


----------



## Red Cat

ZeldaSylveon said:


> i want my sister to hold Lolly for me because i want to reset my town. How do I go about doing this?


Get Lolly to ping you to move out (if you are looking for ways to get her to ping quickly, you should look at one of the cycling guides here) and accept her request to move out. Then TT to the date she says she is moving out and have your sister visit your town and talk to Lolly to have her move in to her town. Once you have your new town, wait for Lolly to ping your sister to move and then visit her on the day she says she is moving out to get her to move in to your new town.


----------



## duckvely

What's the amount of items you can order from the catalog/Nooks without it saying that the post office has reached its capacity of letters (I don't remember the exact message)?
For those who don't know what I'm saying, when you order __ (?) amount of items from the catalog then it shows you the message mentioned above so then you have to either wait for some letters to come or TT until you can order more.


----------



## mapleshine

Sorry I was unable to answer the previous question; hope it gets answered soon!~

However, I myself was wondering if I could successfully breed for hybrids on the beach, as well as use fertilizer? Or do I get better results on land?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

duckyluv said:


> What's the amount of items you can order from the catalog/Nooks without it saying that the post office has reached its capacity of letters (I don't remember the exact message)?
> For those who don't know what I'm saying, when you order __ (?) amount of items from the catalog then it shows you the message mentioned above so then you have to either wait for some letters to come or TT until you can order more.



I'm honestly not sure if there is a limit in New Leaf? I've ordered 10+ items before and never gotten the message. I know in the older games, it capped you at 10.



mapleshine said:


> Sorry I was unable to answer the previous question; hope it gets answered soon!~
> 
> However, I myself was wondering if I could successfully breed for hybrids on the beach, as well as use fertilizer? Or do I get better results on land?



Yep! You can use fertilizer & breed hybrids on the beach. I don't think the results differ between land & beach. I know many people have their hybrid farms on the beach.


----------



## Red Cat

duckyluv said:


> What's the amount of items you can order from the catalog/Nooks without it saying that the post office has reached its capacity of letters (I don't remember the exact message)?
> For those who don't know what I'm saying, when you order __ (?) amount of items from the catalog then it shows you the message mentioned above so then you have to either wait for some letters to come or TT until you can order more.



I'm not sure what the exact limit is, but I once ordered 55 items for someone and didn't have any problems.


----------



## JeffreyAC

What are the effects of not playing in the flowers? Do they witter and die? Or only witter? (without the beauty thing)

Also what are the effects on flowers when you TT?


----------



## duckvely

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'm honestly not sure if there is a limit in New Leaf? I've ordered 10+ items before and never gotten the message. I know in the older games, it capped you at 10.





Red Cat said:


> I'm not sure what the exact limit is, but I once ordered 55 items for someone and didn't have any problems.


I remember once I had ordered about 100 items and that's when I first got the message. I think it comes around 60-80 items ordered (?) but I wasn't sure what the exact number was so I posted here.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm cycling. I'm TTing to get Coco into boxes, every time I load up a save, a villager pings me, but not about moving. I save and quit, select my mayor, then the same thing happens again. Should I skip ahead and go back?


----------



## BobFangTabby

Okay. I just started a new town not too long ago and know I wonder if I should time travel and go for the dream village or play in real time. My previous files included a lot of time traveling for bells and villager cycling. Does the game get boring once you achieve your perfect village/villagers/house?


----------



## The221Believer

BobFangTabby said:


> Okay. I just started a new town not too long ago and know I wonder if I should time travel and go for the dream village or play in real time. My previous files included a lot of time traveling for bells and villager cycling. Does the game get boring once you achieve your perfect village/villagers/house?



I mean, given that it can take a long time to manage that even with TT and access to the forums... The best answer to that is that it depends on the person. Even with my Baker as close to perfect as it can be, I still have things I want to accomplish in it, for example, such as the creation of a crime scene/murder mystery with my villagers for dream visitors. There's always going to be goals and milestones and activities you can set for yourself,  TT or no. 

It's really up to you. Do you want to bask in the journey of getting to perfection? Or do you want to make technical perfection only a small part of the things you want to do with your town, and therefore less major?

Question of my own: Can I make bulletin announcements that will be visible to dream visitors, or is the only bulletin in dreams the one that displays town name and DA?


----------



## erikaeliseh

what requirements do you have to meet before gracie will start appearing in your plaza?


----------



## P.K.

The221Believer said:


> Question of my own: Can I make bulletin announcements that will be visible to dream visitors, or is the only bulletin in dreams the one that displays town name and DA?


Only the town name and dream address will be displayed on the bulletin board.



erikaeliseh said:


> what requirements do you have to meet before gracie will start appearing in your plaza?



Upgrade to T.I.Y. and spend 70k. After that she'll start appearing at your plaza at random.


----------



## JeffreyAC

JeffreyAC said:


> What are the effects of not playing in the flowers? Do they witter and die? Or only witter? (without the beauty thing)
> 
> Also what are the effects on flowers when you TT?



Still wondering about this


----------



## P.K.

JeffreyAC said:


> Still wondering about this



Do you mean running around in the flowers? If you trample them, you're going to simply end up destroying them. 
Also if you plant flowers on deteriorated grass and water them, it can help the grass regrow faster. If you don't water your flowers, they'll eventually whither and die. 

With TT-ing, it depends on if you have the Beautiful Town Ordinance enacted. If you do, nothing will happen and all your flowers will be there. If you don't, some of your flowers will be withered and some of them will have already died.


----------



## JeffreyAC

P.K. said:


> some of your flowers will be withered and some of them will have already died.



That was what I was wondering, thanks


----------



## Bjork

Do I have to wait until the next day to begin my developers permit? The gate is closed and Isabelle keeps saying that I should rest or something. ;-;


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Bjork said:


> Do I have to wait until the next day to begin my developers permit? The gate is closed and Isabelle keeps saying that I should rest or something. ;-;



Yep, you have to wait until the second day to start working towards your development permit.


----------



## Bjork

LaBelleFleur said:


> Yep, you have to wait until the second day to start working towards your development permit.


dang it ;-;
i wanted to start today, but i guess i'll wait. i refuse to time travel. at least i have my down payment done!!
anyways thank you!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Bjork said:


> dang it ;-;
> i wanted to start today, but i guess i'll wait. i refuse to time travel. at least i have my down payment done!!
> anyways thank you!!


No problem! You need to have your house built in order to earn it, so you're already halfway there~
Just need that 100% approval rating!


----------



## The221Believer

One of my custom designs keeps disappearing off a mannequin I have it displayed on. Why is this happening? How do I stop it?


----------



## Ettienne

The221Believer said:


> One of my custom designs keeps disappearing off a mannequin I have it displayed on. Why is this happening? How do I stop it?



In Able's or in your home? Unlike Able's, the mannequin items do not permanently hold designs. If you overwrite it in your inventory with a new one, this will remove the design from the mannequin.


----------



## kibasan

If you have a villager about to move in (They are in the tent/camp site) that you dislike or don't want, do you ignore them and leave without talking, or talk to them until they ask and try to convince them not to move in?


----------



## Yui Z

kibasan said:


> If you have a villager about to move in (They are in the tent/camp site) that you dislike or don't want, do you ignore them and leave without talking, or talk to them until they ask and try to convince them not to move in?



If they're in the campsite, then you just don't talk to them.


----------



## Ettienne

kibasan said:


> If you have a villager about to move in (They are in the tent/camp site) that you dislike or don't want, do you ignore them and leave without talking, or talk to them until they ask and try to convince them not to move in?



They only move in from the campsite if you have room and invited them.


----------



## The221Believer

Ettienne said:


> In Able's or in your home? Unlike Able's, the mannequin items do not permanently hold designs. If you overwrite it in your inventory with a new one, this will remove the design from the mannequin.




It's in my home, but I'm not overwriting the design. It's never left my pattern tab.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

kibasan said:


> If you have a villager about to move in (They are in the tent/camp site) that you dislike or don't want, do you ignore them and leave without talking, or talk to them until they ask and try to convince them not to move in?



So you convinced them to move in, then decided you didn't want them?
The only way to get a camper to move in is by talking to them until they decide to move in. They won't automatically move in unless you say yes when they ask.

If you did indeed invite them to move in & decided you didn't want them, you can quit without saving if you haven't saved yet. That way, there will be no record of inviting them to move in.

You could also ask a villager to move in from another town. I'm _pretty_ sure that when you invite two villagers to move in on the same day, the latter will overwrite the former, but I'm not 100% sure on that and I'm not sure it will work with a camper since they can sometimes take a couple of days to move in.


----------



## Bjork

Phil moved in today, but he moved in RIGHT behind my house. I know the best way of getting someone to move out is to ignore them, but I read somewhere that you have to introduce yourself then never talk to them again. Is this true/does it work?


----------



## Diableos

I've had a perfect town raiting for almost 20 consecutive days now. I check with Isabelle every day and she still tells me the villagers are saying it's the best town ever, yet I've only had three Jacob's Ladders spawn in total. They spawned on the first three days from the moment I reached the perfect rating, so why are they not spawning anymore? There's plenty of space by the cliffs and I haven't lost the rating. Am I just having severe bad luck or is there something else stopping them?


----------



## The221Believer

Diableos said:


> I've had a perfect town raiting for almost 20 consecutive days now. I check with Isabelle every day and she still tells me the villagers are saying it's the best town ever, yet I've only had three Jacob's Ladders spawn in total. They spawned on the first three days from the moment I reached the perfect rating, so why are they not spawning anymore? There's plenty of space by the cliffs and I haven't lost the rating. Am I just having severe bad luck or is there something else stopping them?



Severe bad luck. They spawn randomly, so there's always going to be days when you get none.


----------



## Geoni

I'm laughing so hard.

Anyways, I'm confused about my town tree. I recently hit over 500 hours but I only have the 50 day/hours tree in my plaza. I've played for over a year, skipped some days, but swear I've played more than 100 days (actually getting on that day).

Is there any way to check how many you've played outside of estimating from what is in the activity log? I've played over 250 times but when I stop and play again it's usually to time travel to the next day for things. I don't think I've played multiple times in the same day more than a few times.


----------



## terrycko

Silly question: what does "in boxes" mean? Like when someone says a villager is in boxes.


----------



## Diableos

Thanks to The221Believer for answering, by the way!



terrycko said:


> Silly question: what does "in boxes" mean? Like when someone says a villager is in boxes.



It's a term people use for when a villager is preparing to leave town the next day. They have their furniture packed away in boxes, hence the term. It's the point where you can talk to the villager and ask them to move into your town, assuming it's possible for them to.


----------



## terrycko

Diableos said:


> It's a term people use for when a villager is preparing to leave town the next day. They have their furniture packed away in boxes, hence the term. It's the point where you can talk to the villager and ask them to move into your town, assuming it's possible for them to.



Thank you!


----------



## The221Believer

Still hoping someone can tell me why my mannequin in my house is losing a pattern when I'm not overwriting the pattern. Please? It gets irritating to realise 'Sherlock' is running around the flat naked again (not that this violates canon in the slightest). 

Also, just to refresh my memory, it takes two days for a campsite villager to move in, yes? I just invited Tia to town and I want to make sure she plots somewhere nice.


----------



## TerryMartin

So i talked a camper about moving in and the camper said yes, That was yesterday and i turned on my game today finding he is still camping, is there something wrong?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

TerryMartin said:


> So i talked a camper about moving in and the camper said yes, That was yesterday and i turned on my game today finding he is still camping, is there something wrong?



Nope! Sometimes campers will stay for a few days before moving in. Totally normal.


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

Is it possible for one villager to start using another villager's catchphrase? Kidd keeps on saying "nutty", but that's Poppy's catchphrase. Poppy still uses "nutty" as well so it's really odd. Is something wrong or is this normal?


----------



## Elo

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Is it possible for one villager to start using another villager's catchphrase? Kidd keeps on saying "nutty", but that's Poppy's catchphrase. Poppy still uses "nutty" as well so it's really odd. Is something wrong or is this normal?



It's normal, they pass around catchphrases and nicknames a lot - a bunch of my villagers have been passing around 'venison' for a while, no matter how many times I've changed it when they've asked.

And my question - I have yet to see Gracie, and I've had my game pretty much since release. Is there a certain spending mark at T.I.Y. I have to hit before it triggers her ability to show up? Or am I just really really unlucky?


----------



## LancerStaff

Can you make a second file with a downloaded game without ruining the first? Some sources say you can, but I'd rather ask somebody to make sure.


----------



## Lunar Dust

The221Believer said:


> Still hoping someone can tell me why my mannequin in my house is losing a pattern when I'm not overwriting the pattern. Please? It gets irritating to realise 'Sherlock' is running around the flat naked again (not that this violates canon in the slightest).



I'm laughing so much right now. 

Seriously though - stupid question to answer your question but, have you tried storing the clothing at the Able Sisters, then putting it on your mannequin? Mine has kept the pattern on mine and I've done this so, it may be related.


----------



## queertactics

has anyone figured out a better way to get more pwps than the diving trick? 

i'm doing everything right -- shells in pockets, keeping up friendships with the villagers - but it still takes FOREVER to get a pwp request out of them! ugh. any and all help welcome.


----------



## Bon Bonne

lol never mind


----------



## Ulki

queertactics said:


> has anyone figured out a better way to get more pwps than the diving trick?
> 
> i'm doing everything right -- shells in pockets, keeping up friendships with the villagers - but it still takes FOREVER to get a pwp request out of them! ugh. any and all help welcome.


I've found playing for a long time (over an hour) and occasional restarting to help. Once the villagers have exhausted their catchphrase/nickname change requests, one of them will think of suggesting something. I've gotten one almost every day recently, usually after a restart and I've talked to the villagers near my home, then one farther away pings me. You should also check if a certain type of villager has requested most of their respective PWPs, like you have most of the Zen pwps a Cranky villager would request, and it would be better to avoid them.


I have some questions of my own. I've been turning my 3DS clock back to winter 2014 to not miss out any day and avoid having one of my favorite villagers move out. I want to time travel towards early 2015 now, but I only want to lose a certain villager the others told me plans to move out soon. My questions are:

-If I change the date to a year later, would that villager that plans to move out be the only one that does, or would another one leave too?
-If other villagers would leave along that one, would the 2 that planned to move before it be less likely to leave?
-Would I be able to do the 2nd player trick to decide who moves in afterwards the next time I play or would that house already be built?


----------



## Bon Bonne

Ulki said:


> I have some questions of my own. I've been turning my 3DS clock back to winter 2014 to not miss out any day and avoid having one of my favorite villagers move out. I want to time travel towards early 2015 now, but I only want to lose a certain villager the others told me plans to move out soon. My questions are:
> 
> -If I change the date to a year later, would that villager that plans to move out be the only one that does, or would another one leave too?
> -If other villagers would leave along that one, would the 2 that planned to move before it be less likely to leave?
> -Would I be able to do the 2nd player trick to decide who moves in afterwards the next time I play or would that house already be built?



as a person who has lost villagers after going forward for months, it has only been one at a time.
not sure about the plot/villager(?) resetting thing, unfortunately. I've never had a plot show up on the same day I started up the game after time traveling and having someone leave. but that might be only me. I don't think you can end up with an already built _house_, though.


----------



## Ulki

Bon Bonne said:


> as a person who has lost villagers after going forward for months, it has only been one at a time.
> not sure about the plot/villager(?) resetting thing, unfortunately. I've never had a plot show up on the same day I started up the game after time traveling and having someone leave. but that might be only me.


Ok, thanks for the answer. Seems like I don't have to worry much then, aside my sea of random flowers expanding. I'll try it now and see if it works out.


----------



## Chunkybunneh

Hi i have a quick question about the ABD furniture piece you get from the bank as a gift, (i haven't deposited enough money to get it yet) but I was wondering does this furniture piece allow you to access your bank from your home? Or does it have no actual function? Can you place the ABD in your town and have it work or no?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Chunkybunneh said:


> Hi i have a quick question about the ABD furniture piece you get from the bank as a gift, (i haven't deposited enough money to get it yet) but I was wondering does this furniture piece allow you to access your bank from your home? Or does it have no actual function? Can you place the ABD in your town and have it work or no?



Yep, it functions exactly like the ABD in the Post Office.


----------



## Quagsire.

Hello, I was wondering if there is a way to get your villagers to never move out.


----------



## Yui Z

Quagsire. said:


> Hello, I was wondering if there is a way to get your villagers to never move out.



I'm afraid the only way to keep your villagers from moving is to talk to them regularly so that they'll ping you to tell you they're moving. Or, so that one of your other villagers tells you who is thinking about moving. Then you try to get them to ping you so that you can convince them to stay.

If you don't talk to them regularly, then it's possible that they won't ping you (so you won't find out if they're moving) and you'll have to keep reloading until they eventually do. 

There's not really an easier way to it unfortunately.


----------



## The221Believer

Lunar Dust said:


> I'm laughing so much right now.
> 
> Seriously though - stupid question to answer your question but, have you tried storing the clothing at the Able Sisters, then putting it on your mannequin? Mine has kept the pattern on mine and I've done this so, it may be related.



_*We are in Buckingham Palace, the very heart of the British Nation. For god's sake, put your trousers on!*_

I have not! I'll give it a shot, and I hope it works. Thanks!


----------



## LancerStaff

What's the rules for asking unanswered questions? 

I'm still wondering if I can make a second town using a different SD card or not...


----------



## GrandFinaleGalaxy

So despite playing Animal Crossing forever, there are still some simple things I don't know. There are some extremely complicated Dream Towns I've visited and I was wondering if those people hack the game to get things in the river and stuff like that. Also, I was thinking about creating paths on my town but I only have a few slots. Do people sacrifice pattern slots to have paths for their town?


----------



## The221Believer

GrandFinaleGalaxy said:


> So despite playing Animal Crossing forever, there are still some simple things I don't know. There are some extremely complicated Dream Towns I've visited and I was wondering if those people hack the game to get things in the river and stuff like that. Also, I was thinking about creating paths on my town but I only have a few slots. Do people sacrifice pattern slots to have paths for their town?



Probably hacking for stuff in the river. As far as I know you can't put anything there normally. For paths, most people--myself included-- use extra characters for pattern mules. Kind of annoying to unlock the QR machine for all of them, but it's better than sacrificing my clothes and refurbishing patterns.


----------



## GrandFinaleGalaxy

The221Believer said:


> Probably hacking for stuff in the river. As far as I know you can't put anything there normally. For paths, most people--myself included-- use extra characters for pattern mules. Kind of annoying to unlock the QR machine for all of them, but it's better than sacrificing my clothes and refurbishing patterns.



Oh, actually that makes a lot of sense. Thanks!


----------



## Beardo

Okay okay so Avery said that Marcie was thinking about moving and I went over to her and I talked to her as she was turned around. When I walked in front of her she didn't ping. And I talked to her a few time after that and she didn't mention moving. Did I **** everything up?


----------



## Red Cat

Beardo said:


> Okay okay so Avery said that Marcie was thinking about moving and I went over to her and I talked to her as she was turned around. When I walked in front of her she didn't ping. And I talked to her a few time after that and she didn't mention moving. Did I **** everything up?



Just save and quit and reload your game and find her. She should ping you.


----------



## Beardo

Red Cat said:


> Just save and quit and reload your game and find her. She should ping you.



OH MY GOD THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I haven't played animal crossing for real in awhile so I forgot how to plot reset xD. Can someone tell me how?


----------



## Red Cat

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I haven't played animal crossing for real in awhile so I forgot how to plot reset xD. Can someone tell me how?



Create a new character (do not load any existing characters or you are stuck with whatever location the villager picks) and look around for the plot. If you like it, place your house and do all of that stuff so you can save it. If you don't like the location, just quit without saving and create another new character until you find a good spot.


----------



## Mick

I'm pretty sure Phineas owes me some badges but he's not showing up. Now,  I know he only shows up with clear weather, but is it just that? Or does the whole day need to have clear weather?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Hi I would like to ask a question about retail trades.

I wanted to buy a villager Phoebe for 2million and told the owner Flowerchild that we could do it via retail since dropping bells is such a chore. She put 2 items on retail for 1m each and I bought each one.

Does the bells transfer to her account right away or does it take a day since she informed me that the bells arent showing up on her abd.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Mick

SeraphicOrder said:


> Hi I would like to ask a question about retail trades.
> 
> I wanted to buy a villager Phoebe for 2million and told the owner Flowerchild that we could do it via retail since dropping bells is such a chore. She put 2 items on retail for 1m each and I bought each one.
> 
> Does the bells transfer to her account right away or does it take a day since she informed me that the bells arent showing up on her abd.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Takes a day. It will show up eventually!


----------



## SeraphicOrder

thanks so much Mick  I was worried a bit there


----------



## Aestivate

Mick said:


> I'm pretty sure Phineas owes me some badges but he's not showing up. Now,  I know he only shows up with clear weather, but is it just that? Or does the whole day need to have clear weather?



I believe you need to have a not time travelled for about a week. Time travelling will make him not show up just like if it isn't clear weather. If Pete has shown up that day, Phineas won't show up either. 
Hope I helped


----------



## Mick

Aestivate said:


> I believe you need to have a not time travelled for about a week. Time travelling will make him not show up just like if it isn't clear weather. If Pete has shown up that day, Phineas won't show up either.
> Hope I helped



Oh, that does help. I did timetravel for a trade a while ago...   But certainly not since Sunday, I had turnips. I think he'll show up soon, then!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

how long does the approval process take after you've gotten 100%? Isabelle said it could take a few days or one day I just wanna time travel and get it done lol


----------



## Red Cat

ZeldaSylveon said:


> how long does the approval process take after you've gotten 100%? Isabelle said it could take a few days or one day I just wanna time travel and get it done lol



Just one day if I remember correctly.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Can you still get bedhead if you have the Keep town beautiful ordinance? I'm trying to get my second character one (who, by the way, is female).


----------



## ams

PlasmaPower said:


> Can you still get bedhead if you have the Keep town beautiful ordinance? I'm trying to get my second character one (who, by the way, is female).



Yes! You can get bedhead but there won't be any cockroaches


----------



## The221Believer

This isn't exactly an ACNL question, but--I'm having problems lately with Gmail on the 3ds browser. It won't let me compose an email to attach photos. 

Are there any alternatives to posting screenshots? I can't use my SD card for various reasons.


----------



## Akimari

You can always make a Twitter account for screencaps, then Google "3DS Image Share" and upload your screencaps from there to the Twitter account. That's what I have to do since webrender.net/imgur doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Mick

Can you walk over the reset center manhole if it isn't open?


----------



## Mick

Just tested that in a dream town. Answer is yes, yes you can.


----------



## Red Cat

Can someone find me a list of every item that is sold in Gracie's shop (preferably with the items sorted by season)?


----------



## Aestivate

Red Cat said:


> Can someone find me a list of every item that is sold in Gracie's shop (preferably with the items sorted by season)?



http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/GracieGrace Series sorted by season and link to the furniture in the series


----------



## Soda Fox

So I did a search to see if this has been asked before and didn't find anything.

Will villagers still give PWP suggestions even if you have a PWP under construction?  And to expand on that, are there certain projects that will cause them not to ping with suggestions?  I'm just wondering because I have my cafe under construction while I see how I like the placement, and have had it that way for a few days and not been pinged with suggestions.  I'm not sure if I'm just unlucky or if I should take it down so they'll start suggesting again.


----------



## Red Cat

Aestivate said:


> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/GracieGrace Series sorted by season and link to the furniture in the series



I was looking more for a list of all of the clothing items which are sold at Gracie's shop for collecting purposes. I'm sorry if my question was a little vague. I know Gracie sells the 4 seasonal series in her shop plus the card series during sales and she sells the wedding cake during sales. Is there any other furniture that she sells?


----------



## Ettienne

Red Cat said:


> I was looking more for a list of all of the clothing items which are sold at Gracie's shop for collecting purposes. I'm sorry if my question was a little vague. I know Gracie sells the 4 seasonal series in her shop plus the card series during sales and she sells the wedding cake during sales. Is there any other furniture that she sells?



http://moridb.com/

I would hop on over to MoriDB. What you'll want to do:
Click the "more" function next to the Search button. It will drop down an advanced search.
In the "obtained from..." search box, just pop in "GracieGrace".

Bam! You should have yourself a list of all the items available from her store, with labels as to which season they're available! A few don't have specifics listed, but you can always double check those to be sure. Good luck!


----------



## duckvely

It's been 7 days since the last time a villager pinged to move and I'm starting to get a little nervous >.< I talked to everyone 5 times today and no one's talking about anyone wanting to move. Am I doing something wrong? Also, what's the highest amount of days that can pass until someone pings?


----------



## Akimari

duckyluv said:


> It's been 7 days since the last time a villager pinged to move and I'm starting to get a little nervous >.< I talked to everyone 5 times today and no one's talking about anyone wanting to move. Am I doing something wrong? Also, what's the highest amount of days that can pass until someone pings?



How many villagers are in your town right now? I think if you have 8 or less no one will move out.


----------



## Beige

Spoiler: yes i did take this pic with a camera sue me







If I demolish the bridge here, will I be able to rebuild it again, or is it too close to that villager's house?


----------



## Fighter_Kibbeh

I want to stop playing the game til I can get my friend to finally get wolfgang out (it's taking a while ;-; ), but I'm worried my town will get screwed up because I'm not playing, and thus villagers will move out. Am I forced to play then, or is there a way to, say, pause events and time and everything? xD

I'd assume not though. :C


----------



## Beige

Fighter_Kibbeh said:


> I want to stop playing the game til I can get my friend to finally get wolfgang out (it's taking a while ;-; ), but I'm worried my town will get screwed up because I'm not playing, and thus villagers will move out. Am I forced to play then, or is there a way to, say, pause events and time and everything? xD
> 
> I'd assume not though. :C



if i were you i'd make a note of the day i stopped playing. then when wolfgang is ready, time travel back to the last day i played. it works like you just paused time haha. then you'd have to TT your way back to the right time gradually

OR, you could wait until a villager asks to move out. tell them not to move, then stop playing. then (im pretty sure) no1 else can move out either until you started playing again


----------



## The221Believer

Beige said:


> iyou could wait until a villager asks to move out. tell them not to move, then stop playing. then (im pretty sure) no1 else can move out either until you started playing again



This is the safest way to do it. It's how I leave my town for entire school years at a time without a problem.


----------



## PlasmaPower

How come my mayor got a bedhead, but not my second character? I TT'd 15 days to give my second character the bedhead, but gave my mayor the bedhead instead.

BTW, I loaded my second character up first.


----------



## duckvely

PlasmaPower said:


> How come my mayor got a bedhead, but not my second character? I TT'd 15 days to give my second character the bedhead, but gave my mayor the bedhead instead.



I'm pretty sure when you time-travel 15 days/15 days pass it affects all your characters, so all of them get a bedhead. I time-travelled a year before and all of mine got bedheads.

Maybe check if they're wearing a wig too. I didn't realize my mayor got bedhead once since she was wearing a wig.


----------



## PlasmaPower

duckyluv said:


> I'm pretty sure when you time-travel 15 days/15 days pass it affects all your characters, so all of them get a bedhead. I time-travelled a year before and all of mine got bedheads.



I don't get what you're talking about. I loaded up my second character first, and she didn't have a bedhead. When I loaded up my mayor, he had a bedhead.


----------



## duckvely

PlasmaPower said:


> I don't get what you're talking about. I loaded up my second character first, and she didn't have a bedhead. When I loaded up my mayor, he had a bedhead.



Is she wearing a wig? Other than that I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## PlasmaPower

duckyluv said:


> Is she wearing a wig? Other than that I'm not sure what happened.



Nope. All I was did give her a haircut at Shampoodle's to give her a certain hair color.


----------



## Ettienne

PlasmaPower said:


> Nope. All I was did give her a haircut at Shampoodle's to give her a certain hair color.



Did you go on your second character the day you TTed? Maybe if you didn't use your mayor, that was day one for him. But for your second character, it was a day behind? That's the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## Rasha

*question about bugs/fish*

is there a limit of how many bugs/fish appear at the same time in the map?? I always thought there is so whenever I go to the island I chase away bugs I don't need to leave a space for the ones I want to appear, same with fish until I thought I might be wrong and that this isn't the case, or is it?


----------



## Akimari

R-Cookies said:


> is there a limit of how many bugs/fish appear at the same time in the map?? I always thought there is so whenever I go to the island I chase away bugs I don't need to leave a space for the ones I want to appear, same with fish until I thought I might be wrong and that this isn't the case, or is it?



I don't know what the limit is, but I'm pretty sure there's something like that in place, which is why it's recommended that you cut down all your non-palm trees on the island so more beetles show up as opposed to the worthless fruit beetles and miyama stags and what not. It's also why you wanna remove all your flowers and stumps, so no emperor butterflies or stump-exclusive bugs appear. I know that I've had a LOT more beetles show up since doing that since the only other bugs that spawn are the occasional hermit crabs, wharf roaches, and tiger beetles.


----------



## SakuraJD

whats the tree limit? like, in a given area. I remember hearing something about it being no more than 15 in a 7x7 area or something, but then i also heard it was no more than 8 in a 5x5 area. looking for some clarification before i try to build a forest.


----------



## Ettienne

SakuraJD said:


> whats the tree limit? like, in a given area. I remember hearing something about it being no more than 15 in a 7x7 area or something, but then i also heard it was no more than 8 in a 5x5 area. looking for some clarification before i try to build a forest.



http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126262.html
http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126850.html

I've always used those two links when helping friends landscape and we've never had problems. 

No trees/bushes next to buildings, projects, rivers, cliffs, or each other (trees only).
No more than 12 connected plants in a row. This includes diagonally touching.
No more than 15 plants in a 7x7 area.
You are able to plant rows upon rows of plants, one space apart on all sides. BUT you must cascade your planting. I.e., plant the back row then next row, moving forward a row each time. (Or sideways.)
If you cut down a plant that is surrounded in a grid, you will not be able to plant another until you cut down some of the outer plants.
Bushes can also be smothered in a straight row, if you plant them 3 or more at the same time or one between existing plants.

I'm sure I missed some specifics, so you'll want to read through the articles. Plus, the contain awesome pictures to help clarify things. The number one rule of thumb is to cascade your plants. c:


----------



## SakuraJD

Ettienne said:


> http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126262.html
> http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126850.html
> 
> I've always used those two links when helping friends landscape and we've never had problems.
> 
> No trees/bushes next to buildings, projects, rivers, cliffs, or each other (trees only).
> No more than 12 connected plants in a row. This includes diagonally touching.
> No more than 15 plants in a 7x7 area.
> You are able to plant rows upon rows of plants, one space apart on all sides. BUT you must cascade your planting. I.e., plant the back row then next row, moving forward a row each time. (Or sideways.)
> If you cut down a plant that is surrounded in a grid, you will not be able to plant another until you cut down some of the outer plants.
> Bushes can also be smothered in a straight row, if you plant them 3 or more at the same time or one between existing plants.
> 
> I'm sure I missed some specifics, so you'll want to read through the articles. Plus, the contain awesome pictures to help clarify things. The number one rule of thumb is to cascade your plants. c:



I planned on this structure:

X_X_X_X_X_
___________
_X_X_X_X_X
___________
X_X_X_X_X_
___________
_X_X_X_X_X

i wish trees could be in diagonals with each other.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Has anyone else been constantly getting "error 018-0512" when trying to visit someone else's town? I feel like it might be my internet that's causing the problem, and I really want it fixed, but I move out in a week and everything that gets fixed won't even matter since I won't be coming back to this apartment. I just don't know if it's worth all the trouble to fix for just being here another week?


----------



## ams

Does anyone know if it's actually 100% impossible to get the 10th villager to move out? I'd like to TT out my 10th villager but I probably would just leave my current 10 if I'd have to get rid of someone else first. If anyone has successfully done this I'd love to hear about it!


----------



## Ghostly

ams said:


> Does anyone know if it's actually 100% impossible to get the 10th villager to move out? I'd like to TT out my 10th villager but I probably would just leave my current 10 if I'd have to get rid of someone else first. If anyone has successfully done this I'd love to hear about it!



It is nearly impossible for the 10th villager to move out. But, I think I found a solution. If you talk to him/her to point of thinking, you might make her friendship increase (which is why a villager refuse to move (low friendship level)). Once you get their friendship level to the middle, you have to wait if he/she ping you. That can take a long time to do so.

To me, Sally is like the 10th villager. While my other villagers always ping me (I save and quite twice or more after about two days back and forth), Sally never ping me at all. It all comes down by talking to her which makes her thinking. As such, I made Sally friendships in the middle which she starts to give me free gifts. When I start my usual time to wait for her to ping me (for few hours of TT), somehow Sally starts to ping me. I was so happy that when I tell her to move out, she happily agree to do so. 

You can find my other reaction in my Miiverse post.


----------



## Akimari

ams said:


> Does anyone know if it's actually 100% impossible to get the 10th villager to move out? I'd like to TT out my 10th villager but I probably would just leave my current 10 if I'd have to get rid of someone else first. If anyone has successfully done this I'd love to hear about it!



It absolutely isn't impossible. My 10th villager in my old town, Roald, pissed me off because he moved in the worst spot possible. I don't TT much, if anything I just TT to the next day to get double the items and then TT back to normal time, but a few days (in both ACNL time and real time) later Roald pinged me and said he was moving, and even though I wasn't close to him at all, he STILL kept his word with moving when I said "see ya!" to him.

So, from first hand experience, it's not impossible. Just maintain a small friendship level with them I guess? Maybe I was just really, really lucky.


----------



## SakuraJD

Akimari said:


> It absolutely isn't impossible. My 10th villager in my old town, Roald, pissed me off because he moved in the worst spot possible. I don't TT much, if anything I just TT to the next day to get double the items and then TT back to normal time, but a few days (in both ACNL time and real time) later Roald pinged me and said he was moving, and even though I wasn't close to him at all, he STILL kept his word with moving when I said "see ya!" to him.
> 
> So, from first hand experience, it's not impossible. Just maintain a small friendship level with them I guess? Maybe I was just really, really lucky.



theres a very specific amount of friendship you have to be in order to make them "fake out" its inbetween "not good friends" and "friends" really wish it didnt exist... it happened to me once when trying to get rid of Curlos. i was soooo upset... took 2 weeks to get him to move out after that.. anyway, another way to do it is to use another one of your players. basically, play as a character that villager doesnt know for a week, and never talk to them, but talk to everyone else constantly. after a week, they should just disappear.


----------



## Eve

I don't quite understand cycling... can someone explain it?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

ShinyYoshi said:


> Has anyone else been constantly getting "error 018-0512" when trying to visit someone else's town? I feel like it might be my internet that's causing the problem, and I really want it fixed, but I move out in a week and everything that gets fixed won't even matter since I won't be coming back to this apartment. I just don't know if it's worth all the trouble to fix for just being here another week?



It's usually a router problem. My friend has that as well - works fine when she's at my house, won't work at all when we're at her house.

If you feel like trying to fix it, there's instructions here. But to be honest, if you're going to be moving & using a new router when you do, I wouldn't bother.


----------



## deztora

Copy/pasted from the other questions thread:

I've been wondering this for a while, maybe someone here can help: has anyone else gotten Nintendo Zone to work anytime recently? I keep getting letters from Nintendo about items I can get, but when I go to all the places that are supposed to be Nintendo Zones (McDonalds, Best Buy, etc), I get a random streetpass but no actual Nintendo Zone connection. I've been missing out on all the DLC items because of it.

I remember it used to work back when I first got the game (I stopped playing sometime in 2014 then picked it up again a few months ago), so I thought maybe those places just aren't Nintendo Zones anymore? But then why the random streetpasses? And then where ARE the Nintendo Zone locations now? I want those items! D:

Someone replied to this post and linked the list of zone locations, and McDonalds and Best Buy were on the list, just like they've always been. So, why isn't it working?


----------



## mintellect

deztora said:


> Copy/pasted from the other questions thread:
> 
> I've been wondering this for a while, maybe someone here can help: has anyone else gotten Nintendo Zone to work anytime recently? I keep getting letters from Nintendo about items I can get, but when I go to all the places that are supposed to be Nintendo Zones (McDonalds, Best Buy, etc), I get a random streetpass but no actual Nintendo Zone connection. I've been missing out on all the DLC items because of it.
> 
> I remember it used to work back when I first got the game (I stopped playing sometime in 2014 then picked it up again a few months ago), so I thought maybe those places just aren't Nintendo Zones anymore? But then why the random streetpasses? And then where ARE the Nintendo Zone locations now? I want those items! D:
> 
> Someone replied to this post and linked the list of zone locations, and McDonalds and Best Buy were on the list, just like they've always been. So, why isn't it working?



My Walmart has Nintendo Zone and I never get Nintendo Zone items. So I'm having the same problem, why?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Hi guys I would like to ask...

I have Chief in my campsite and realized whoa he is so amazing so I adopted him. But I know villagers adopted via the campsite will put their plot after 2 days... can I adopt someone tomorrow or will that cancel or screw up my adoption of Chief (Which I dont wanna do)

thanks so much for answering my question


----------



## autumnadorable

hi, im new.....what is tbt?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

autumnadorable said:


> hi, im new.....what is tbt?



You might want to post that on the Bell Tree HQ thread. 

And is there a limit to how many villagers can visit your main street?


----------



## mirukushake

If I received a golden watering can from someone else, can I still earn one with perfect town status?


----------



## Athros

mirukushake said:


> If I received a golden watering can from someone else, can I still earn one with perfect town status?



I would say yes, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Red Cat

mirukushake said:


> If I received a golden watering can from someone else, can I still earn one with perfect town status?



Yes. Getting / buying any golden tool from someone else does not prevent you from getting another one by completing the requirements to get that golden tool.


----------



## mirukushake

Awesome! Thanks *Athros* and *Red Cat*!


----------



## Akimari

SeraphicOrder said:


> Hi guys I would like to ask...
> 
> I have Chief in my campsite and realized whoa he is so amazing so I adopted him. But I know villagers adopted via the campsite will put their plot after 2 days... can I adopt someone tomorrow or will that cancel or screw up my adoption of Chief (Which I dont wanna do)
> 
> thanks so much for answering my question



How many villagers are currently in your town? If you have 8, then adopting someone the next day and then having Chief come in would bring it up to 10, so you'd be good. If you have more than 8, then it will mess up your adoption process since you can only have 10 villagers in your town at a time.


----------



## Akimari

I have a question myself. If I were to go back in time to, let's say, March 2015, would I lose any villagers?


----------



## 727

okay i have this problem when i go to receive my dlc present from the post office i keep being told it can't be delivered with the access point that i'm connected to right now. then either phyllis or pelly tells me that i have to change my settings.i don't what that means so can anyone help me much thanks in advance.


----------



## Klave

Akimari said:


> I have a question myself. If I were to go back in time to, let's say, March 2015, would I lose any villagers?



Time traveling backwards wouldn't make you lose anyone but traveling back into the present most likely would. You would want to play or TT every two days until someone pings you asking to move out. Accept or deny their request and then time travel all the way forward to prevent losing someone.


----------



## Melyora

Akimari said:


> I have a question myself. If I were to go back in time to, let's say, March 2015, would I lose any villagers?



Going back in time, no many what number of days, it will count as going one day forward. 
Going forward in time, will count as the amount of days you go forward.

If you have a villager in boxes, going back in time will not prevent them from moving out.
If you want to go forward in time to catch up to the current date, you have to make sure that either
a) a villager is moving out (or rather, is in boxes)
b) you have stopped a villager from moving​The game needs a day to process changes, so it needs a day to record a villager moving out or cancelling a moving out request. Because it needs this day where it has to save on, you can TT forward as much as you like without losing anyone. Just... be very sure you meet one of these requirements before TTing.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

alright so i looked up how to breed blue roses and it says you have to create hybrid red roses. What do those looks like? I looked them up and they look the same as regular red roses? Are they different?


----------



## Red Cat

ZeldaSylveon said:


> alright so i looked up how to breed blue roses and it says you have to create hybrid red roses. What do those looks like? I looked them up and they look the same as regular red roses? Are they different?



The hybrid red roses created from breeding purple roses with orange roses look exactly the same as regular red roses, but they are the only ones you can use to breed blue roses. If you want to breed blue roses yourself, then you'll want to breed your hybrid red roses in an area where villagers usually don't go so that they don't plant a regular red rose near your hybrids and mess you up. If you don't care how you get your blue roses, it is better to just get two blue roses from someone else and breed them so that you don't have to go through the hassle.


----------



## Akimari

727 said:


> okay i have this problem when i go to receive my dlc present from the post office i keep being told it can't be delivered with the access point that i'm connected to right now. then either phyllis or pelly tells me that i have to change my settings.i don't what that means so can anyone help me much thanks in advance.



I'm pretty sure you need to be connected to a Nintendo Zone location. If you google Nintendo Zone locations in your area, you should find one (it'll be something simple like a McDonalds or Walmart) and you have to go there with your 3DS and connect to their Wifi. If I were you, I'd talk to an employee there to make sure that it is a Nintendo Zone and if you need a password to connect to the wifi that's there. You should be able to download it like that~


----------



## BellGreen

It's been a long time since I've played, so:

~ Are Nookling upgrades cumulative? For example, I spend 12,000 at Nookling Junction, and unlock T&T Mart. If it takes 25,000 to unlock Super T&T, do I have to spend 25,000 bells or just 13,000 more?


----------



## Akimari

BellGreen said:


> It's been a long time since I've played, so:
> 
> ~ Are Nookling upgrades cumulative? For example, I spend 12,000 at Nookling Junction, and unlock T&T Mart. If it takes 25,000 to unlock Super T&T, do I have to spend 25,000 bells or just 13,000 more?



Pretty sure you have to spend a whole 'nother 25,000 bells. From the New Leaf Wikia page:
"To upgrade to a Super T&T store, the player must spend 25,000 Bells at the store and have had the store open for at least 10 days."


----------



## BellGreen

Akimari said:


> Pretty sure you have to spend a whole 'nother 25,000 bells. From the New Leaf Wikia page:
> "To upgrade to a Super T&T store, the player must spend 25,000 Bells at the store and have had the store open for at least 10 days."



Oh, OK, thanks! I kind of figured it would be that way.


----------



## FireNinja1

Klave said:


> Time traveling backwards wouldn't make you lose anyone but traveling back into the present most likely would. You would want to play or TT every two days until someone pings you asking to move out. Accept or deny their request and then time travel all the way forward to prevent losing someone.


Gonna say this is incorrect. In most cases, this does apply and is correct. HOWEVER, there is an exception. If a villager is considering moving out and you TT back more than, oh, a week or so, they'll be gone. So, you should still try to some someone from leaving, and then immediately TT backwards.


----------



## Wishes_Delicious

How do you get villager's pictures? Apparently you have to be extra nice, but i've had the game for 6 1/2 months, and some of my villagers have been my best friend since I got the game. I really want some pictures, but I just haven't got any...


----------



## Red Cat

Wishes_Delicious said:


> How do you get villager's pictures? Apparently you have to be extra nice, but i've had the game for 6 1/2 months, and some of my villagers have been my best friend since I got the game. I really want some pictures, but I just haven't got any...



The easiest way to get them is on April Fools day. Also, if you have a strong friendship with a villager, (s)he will mail you a picture when (s)he moves out, but that doesn't do you much good if want the villager to stay in your town.


----------



## 727

thank you Akimari i thought that was  the problem.


----------



## Klave

FireNinja1 said:


> Gonna say this is incorrect. In most cases, this does apply and is correct. HOWEVER, there is an exception. If a villager is considering moving out and you TT back more than, oh, a week or so, they'll be gone. So, you should still try to some someone from leaving, and then immediately TT backwards.



Woah, I didn't know that happened when they were only considering moving out. Thanks! 



Wishes_Delicious said:


> How do you get villager's pictures? Apparently you have to be extra nice, but i've had the game for 6 1/2 months, and some of my villagers have been my best friend since I got the game. I really want some pictures, but I just haven't got any...


As well as moving out/April Fools Day, villagers can reward you with their pictures after you do a favour for them as long as your friendship is high enough. Coco just gave me her picture without moving out. Kabuki gave me a present to deliver to her and when I did, she rewarded me with the picture!


----------



## Bunnybea

When sending a pm and it saves what your writing, how do I go about retrieving that?
It was late at night so my computer was turned off if that makes a difference.
I write a long pm last night and for some reason It doesn't show sent and they didn't receive it.


----------



## Vizionari

Bunnybea said:


> When sending a pm and it saves what your writing, how do I go about retrieving that?
> It was late at night so my computer was turned off if that makes a difference.
> I write a long pm last night and for some reason It doesn't show sent and they didn't receive it.


If it saves your content, there should be a button below the box that says "Restore auto-saved content". If it's there, click on it and it should restore whatever it saved last.

Also, these type of questions belong in the Bell Tree HQ, just for future reference


----------



## princelio

edit: solved!


----------



## Halloqueen

I see a lot of shops that request and/or require you to clear your void before coming to pick up a villager from their cycling town. I am wondering a couple things about this.

1) I understand that to clear your void, you need to visit a town with 10 villagers. Is this still applicable if one of the 10 villagers is in boxes, or does that throw a wrench into things?

2) Doesn't going to another person's town to clear your void run the risk of you picking up one of the villagers in their own void? Is it a never ending cycle of clearing voids?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## FireNinja1

1. Yes, it is, but I doubt that the void clearer would allow that since there's a pretty good chance they'll pick up that voided villager.

2. Actually, yes, it does.


----------



## PaperCat

is there a faster/easrier way to get normal tree saplings?  Cause Leif only has one per day right now.


----------



## louise23

I have made a second player on my game what stuff did you put in the house


----------



## Akimari

PaperCat said:


> is there a faster/easrier way to get normal tree saplings?  Cause Leif only has one per day right now.



Sadly, it stays like that even after you get to the Emporium. Your best bet is to head down to the Train Station forum and see if there are threads with people who are accepting visitors in their town and will allow you to buy from their shops. You can also make a thread there asking to visit towns that are selling the normal sapling and go to their towns. Or, if you don't mind giving up some IGB/TBT, you can go to the Re-Tail forum and request to buy normal saplings from someone.


----------



## Lazy Faye

I don't know if anyone can answer this, but how many spaces would I need place the police station and campsite next to each other? I have read that both require a lot of room, but can the extra space they need overlap?


----------



## Yui Z

Lazy Faye said:


> I don't know if anyone can answer this, but how many spaces would I need place the police station and campsite next to each other? I have read that both require a lot of room, but can the extra space they need overlap?



The only way to really tell for sure is to experiment with them. I don't think the extra space can overlap, if I'm imagining what you're trying to explain correctly.


----------



## Lazy Faye

Yui Z said:


> The only way to really tell for sure is to experiment with them. I don't think the extra space can overlap, if I'm imagining what you're trying to explain correctly.



Thanks for the info. I think I will try it out once someone requests a police station.


----------



## Lazy Faye

Yui Z said:


> The only way to really tell for sure is to experiment with them. I don't think the extra space can overlap, if I'm imagining what you're trying to explain correctly.



Thanks for the info. I think I will try it out once someone requests a police station.


----------



## Akimari

Lazy Faye said:


> I don't know if anyone can answer this, but how many spaces would I need place the police station and campsite next to each other? I have read that both require a lot of room, but can the extra space they need overlap?



I actually read somewhere that some of the extra room is needed... for the celebration ceremony. Isabelle makes you have extra room so that you can celebrate the stupid completion project with everyone. ._____.

To quote her myself, "Basically, you need A LOT of space!"


----------



## Paramore

So I kind of want to take a break from playing, but I really don't want any villagers to leave or for my town to go to **** or anything,

Is there any way for me to like come back in maybe a month? And have my town remain in the same condition as when I stopped?


----------



## Akimari

Paramore said:


> So I kind of want to take a break from playing, but I really don't want any villagers to leave or for my town to go to **** or anything,
> 
> Is there any way for me to like come back in maybe a month? And have my town remain in the same condition as when I stopped?



Keep playing until you get a ping for a villager that asks you to move out. If you have 9 villagers or more, you're much more likely to get one. After the villager says they're gonna move, either accept or decline their moving request. After that, write down the date that you stopped playing (which preferably should be the same day that you got the moving request), take a break for as long as you like, and when you want to go back to playing, just set the time/date with Isabelle to the date that you wrote down. No other villagers will move out whilst one is preparing to.

I'm pretty sure there's also the option of allowing a villager to move out, taking a break, and then picking up again and not changing the time back, but you should only do that if you told your villager that you DO want them to move. Just play it safe.


----------



## Alien

I have a quick question. Is it possible to have two (or more) villagers planning to move out at the same time?


----------



## Akimari

Alien said:


> I have a quick question. Is it possible to have two (or more) villagers planning to move out at the same time?



I feel bad for answering so many of these in succession... but it isn't, no. I'm pretty sure there's about a 5 day window break from when the villager says they're moving out to the day that they move, then a 4 day (or longer) window break after that villager moves out. During said breaks, no other villagers will request to move out .


----------



## Alien

Akimari said:


> I feel bad for answering so many of these in succession... but it isn't, no. I'm pretty sure there's about a 5 day window break from when the villager says they're moving out to the day that they move, then a 4 day (or longer) window break after that villager moves out. During said breaks, no other villagers will request to move out .



Perfect! Thanks for the quick answer, I appreciate it. ^^


----------



## louise23

Hi I made a second person on my game what did you put in the house


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

louise23 said:


> Hi I made a second person on my game what did you put in the house



Hi louise23: How did people decorate their second houses, you mean? Everyone does it differently--you can put whatever you like in the house! In my town, I think a little bit about what personality each person has and try to decorate according to that theme. Some people don't bother with that and design each room individually. Since your town is named "Hogwarts", you could use that as inspiration for your second person's home: imagine what Hagrid's room might look like, or Professor McGonagall's, or Snape's office, and decorate the house in that style.


----------



## twisty

How do you post your screenshots from the game? ^^"


----------



## PaperBag

If you spend medals you've earned at the Island, do the spent medals still count towards the total when trying to get the medals badge?



twisty said:


> How do you post your screenshots from the game? ^^"



Press R on the 3ds to take the picture and save it to your SD card
Save and quit, then turn off console and remove SD card
Put SD card into Computer
Move picture files to your computer
Post anywhere online you like


----------



## Akimari

twisty said:


> How do you post your screenshots from the game? ^^"



One of the easiest ways to is to remove your SD card, plug it in your computer, go to the DCIM folder and find your desired images in the different folders. Another option is to create a Twitter account for ACNL only and then use the Nintendo 3DS Image Share option (you can find said option by going to your internet browser and just googling "3DS Image Share") to upload your screenshots to Twitter. You can then save them and post them to wherever you want. 

There used to be this really easy site you could go on called webrender.net/imgur, where you could upload all your screenshots to Imgur and just type in the Imgur URL in your computer browser to get the screencap, but the site very recently broke and it's pretty inaccessible on the 3DS now. Hopefully that method gets fixed by someone since that's definitely the easiest way to upload screenshots.


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

How long does it usually take to TT to get villagers to move? I've TT'd 20 days now and have no movers. :c


----------



## ambercrystal

Can you give silver tools to a friend, and can they use them even if they haven't earned it yet?


----------



## SeraphicOrder

ambercrystal said:


> Can you give silver tools to a friend, and can they use them even if they haven't earned it yet?



yes you can give tools to friends 

i even have the gold set and i havent had the silver ones yet hee


----------



## ambercrystal

Can flowers that you have planted in a flower bed breed,or are they unable? Are there any advantages to planting in the flower bed?

- - - Post Merge - - -



SeraphicOrder said:


> yes you can give tools to friends
> 
> i even have the gold set and i havent had the silver ones yet hee



Thank you!!!


----------



## mogyay

ambercrystal said:


> Can flowers that you have planted in a flower bed breed,or are they unable? Are there any advantages to planting in the flower bed?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!



Yep, they can breed in the flower bed but nope, there's no real advantage. Some people breed hybrids in the fence pwp because it's easier to keep track of breeding, especially with hybrid red flowers.


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> How long does it usually take to TT to get villagers to move? I've TT'd 20 days now and have no movers. :c



Still curious about this. Anyone know a good time travel guide?


----------



## deztora

Will the number of people you streetpass keep going up even after you fill up all the spaces in your showcase? Does it just auto-replace the houses with new ones when you streetpass more people, or do you have to visit and 'clear out' the houses first?

I've been wondering this for a while, and I'd like to assume it just auto-replaces the houses with new ones, but I never knew for sure. And if it doesn't auto-replace, getting the last streetpass badge is gonna be a huge pain. :<

While I'm here, does anyone have an answer to this one?


deztora said:


> Copy/pasted from the other questions thread:
> 
> I've been wondering this for a while, maybe someone here can help: has anyone else gotten Nintendo Zone to work anytime recently? I keep getting letters from Nintendo about items I can get, but when I go to all the places that are supposed to be Nintendo Zones (McDonalds, Best Buy, etc), I get a random streetpass but no actual Nintendo Zone connection. I've been missing out on all the DLC items because of it.
> 
> I remember it used to work back when I first got the game (I stopped playing sometime in 2014 then picked it up again a few months ago), so I thought maybe those places just aren't Nintendo Zones anymore? But then why the random streetpasses? And then where ARE the Nintendo Zone locations now? I want those items! D:
> 
> Someone replied to this post and linked the list of zone locations, and McDonalds and Best Buy were on the list, just like they've always been. So, why isn't it working?



And, finally, for anyone who's successfully grown their own blue roses: about how many days of watering and fertilizing would you say it took before the first blue rose sprouted up? Around the 4-week point I always start to wonder if maybe my reds aren't hybrids after all. Should I just keep going?


----------



## PaperBag

deztora said:


> Will the number of people you streetpass keep going up even after you fill up all the spaces in your showcase? Does it just auto-replace the houses with new ones when you streetpass more people, or do you have to visit and 'clear out' the houses first?
> 
> I've been wondering this for a while, and I'd like to assume it just auto-replaces the houses with new ones, but I never knew for sure. And if it doesn't auto-replace, getting the last streetpass badge is gonna be a huge pain. :<



It clears out old houses even if you haven't visited them. You don't have to check every house, but you do have to "acknowledge" them by going into the HH Showcase area at all. This basically just clears your street pass cache so you can get more.
i.e. if the notifications on your home screen says you've hit your street pass limit, you have to go to HH Showcase to clear them out so you can get more, meaning every 20 street passes with someone who has animal crossing, you have to visit HH Showcase if you want to get more. 
If you've hit the limit, the software won't recognize new street passes.


----------



## FireNinja1

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Still curious about this. Anyone know a good time travel guide?



20 days? That's odd. Have you unlocked the island yet?


----------



## deztora

PaperBag said:


> It clears out old houses even if you haven't visited them. You don't have to check every house, but you do have to "acknowledge" them by going into the HH Showcase area at all. This basically just clears your street pass cache so you can get more.
> i.e. if the notifications on your home screen says you've hit your street pass limit, you have to go to HH Showcase to clear them out so you can get more, meaning every 20 street passes with someone who has animal crossing, you have to visit HH Showcase if you want to get more.
> If you've hit the limit, the software won't recognize new street passes.


Argh, that's inconvenient and disappointing! Not as much of a pain as checking every house, but still a pain. D:

Thank you for answering though! At least now I don't have to wonder.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

PaperBag said:


> If you spend medals you've earned at the Island, do the spent medals still count towards the total when trying to get the medals badge?


Yes, they do. It's cumulative.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperCat said:


> is there a faster/easrier way to get normal tree saplings?  Cause Leif only has one per day right now.



You can plant 100 bells.


----------



## PaperBag

LaBelleFleur said:


> Yes, they do. It's cumulative.



Oh thank my lucky stars. Spent a bunch for some bushes and was hoping it was cumulative. 
Thank you


----------



## Libra

What does a rainbow feather look like in-game when you put it somewhere? What I mean is; I know that e.g. a red feather shows up as a set of three feathers (blue, green and orange/red, I think) if you put it on the ground, but what about a rainbow feather? Is it the same?


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

Libra said:


> What does a rainbow feather look like in-game when you put it somewhere? What I mean is; I know that e.g. a red feather shows up as a set of three feathers (blue, green and orange/red, I think) if you put it on the ground, but what about a rainbow feather? Is it the same?



Hiya! My mayor happens to be wearing a rainbow feather in her hair right now, so I tested it out. It looks like any other feather--on the ground it's a bundle of three feathers. Nothing different or special. (Though if you were to display it in a house, it would show up on one of those wooden head-mannequins and would clearly be a rainbow feather. Wish they'd show up as bundles in houses as well. :/)


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Hello, I have so many questions, specially about the villagers. How can I force to a villager to move out of my town? Because I have a villager that I don't want :/

Also, how can I put roads or stone paths like the one of the Plaza?


----------



## ambercrystal

Can you buy Azalea Shoots on the Island?


----------



## Melyora

Balam Ajaw said:


> Hello, I have so many questions, specially about the villagers. How can I force to a villager to move out of my town? Because I have a villager that I don't want :/
> 
> Also, how can I put roads or stone paths like the one of the Plaza?



You cannot force a villager out. Villagers, in due time, can ping you (they have a surprised emoticon and ping-sound, and will run towards you). This can be for errands, conversations, but also to let you know they want to move out. 
Villagers only move out when you have 9 or 10 villagers (or so I thought). Villagers are more likely to move out when you have built up a high friendship with them (fulfill their errands, write their letters etc.). Hitting villagers with nets will lower their friendship, so don't do that.

Paths are made with designs (the pencil tab on your touch screen). You have the option to place these on the ground. This is how most people make their paths. You can redesign the design to look like a path you like. You can also scan QR codes when you have unlocked the QR machine at the Able Sisters (talk to the Blue sister that always at the sewing machine for many days). On the internet a lot of path designs can be found and with the QR machine you can save them and use them in your town.




ambercrystal said:


> Can you buy Azalea Shoots on the Island?



No, you cannot. Only the Red and Yellow Hibiscus are for sale there. Other shoots/bushes are available at Leif's, but only after the Nookling shop has been upgraded several times, so Leif's shop goes into the Nookling store.

Good luck everyone! =D


----------



## Libra

Voluptua Sneezelips said:


> Hiya! My mayor happens to be wearing a rainbow feather in her hair right now, so I tested it out. It looks like any other feather--on the ground it's a bundle of three feathers. Nothing different or special. (Though if you were to display it in a house, it would show up on one of those wooden head-mannequins and would clearly be a rainbow feather. Wish they'd show up as bundles in houses as well. :/)



Awesome, thank you so much for your answer! <3 One more question; I'm guessing that when you wear it, it looks something like this?


----------



## BellGreen

I just recently got a villager to move to my town, and I'm too lazy to wait the full two days before I can actually see him. Can I time travel forward with no issues?


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

Ok I know I'm going to sound crazy and like I'm making this up but I swear it's true.

So, I bought a physical copy of AC:NL on Friday and decided to re-home some of the villagers that were on the file. The town was abandoned and full of weeds, and obviously had some time travel done. Apple just moved out yesterday from the town. Chief had been living in the town the entire time. 
CHIEF'S HOUSE IS NOW EXACTLY WHERE APPLE'S USED TO BE.
Is this a glitch or something? Was the game hacked?


----------



## Balam Ajaw

What happens if you have low friendship with a villager?

A villager can still move out if you said not the first time when they tried to move out?


----------



## ambercrystal

Can you plant bushes right on the  river, or do they need a space?


----------



## Melyora

ambercrystal said:


> Can you plant bushes right on the  river, or do they need a space?



They need to be a space apart from the river =)

Overall, for bushes the same rules apply as for trees and bamboo (there needs to be a space on all sides for it to grow), except that bushes can be planted next to trees, bamboo and eachother. But all other object-space limitations apply to bushes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Balam Ajaw said:


> What happens if you have low friendship with a villager?
> 
> A villager can still move out if you said not the first time when they tried to move out?



If you have a high villager friendship, they are more likely to give you rare furniture and more likely to move out. So a low villager friendship reverses this, they are more likely to just give shirts and are less likely to move out.

A villager can still move out if you said no the first time, but it requires another ping. If you save the game after you've denied the villager to leave, villagers can only suggest in the next days to move (you cannot get 2 move-out pings in the same day).

This happened to me once, hopefully it'll explain better.
Fang pinged me on the 20th, requesting to leave on the 25th. I told him to stay. This means his moving-request was cancelled.
I walk up to Fang to next day, the 21st, and he pinged me again. Now he requested to leave on the 26th.

So it is a whole new request, unrelated to the previous one. And it is possible for the same villager to request several times in a row.


----------



## The221Believer

BellGreen said:


> I just recently got a villager to move to my town, and I'm too lazy to wait the full two days before I can actually see him. Can I time travel forward with no issues?



I'd suggest time-traveling day by day instead, just because it's safer. Run through and check with all your villagers, because if I recall correctly I have experienced move-outs when someone's scheduled to move in, when my villager count is right for it to be an Exiting phase.


----------



## PaperBag

How many Trellis' can you have at one time?


----------



## The221Believer

PaperBag said:


> How many Trellis' can you have at one time?



The Wisteria Trellis? As many as the PWP limit is: 30. Though 30 trellises might be a bit much for any town.


----------



## PaperBag

The221Believer said:


> The Wisteria Trellis? As many as the PWP limit is: 30. Though 30 trellises might be a bit much for any town.



I was thinking maybe 2 or 3, thank you though. 

Also, do the PWPs that occur in the market center detract from that total of 30 PWPs? I'm talking about things like the dream house and Katrina's fortunes.


----------



## Akimari

PaperBag said:


> I was thinking maybe 2 or 3, thank you though.
> 
> Also, do the PWPs that occur in the market center detract from that total of 30 PWPs? I'm talking about things like the dream house and Katrina's fortunes.



I've read from multiple people that they don't since they can't be demolished.


----------



## PaperBag

Akimari said:


> I've read from multiple people that they don't since they can't be demolished.



But... hmm... Do the Caf?, Police station, and the Reset center also not count towards that since they can't be demolished either? 
I thought the reasoning would be that they don't count because they're not directly within the town itself.


----------



## Akimari

PaperBag said:


> But... hmm... Do the Caf?, Police station, and the Reset center also not count towards that since they can't be demolished either?
> I thought the reasoning would be that they don't count because they're not directly within the town itself.



That's what I don't know for sure. I really hope not...


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

can you buy exterior "items" from other people's towns? i always see people on here asking for certain exterior things


----------



## The221Believer

ZeldaSylveon said:


> can you buy exterior "items" from other people's towns? i always see people on here asking for certain exterior things



Not exactly--you can talk to the Nook at their store, though, and he'll send it to your town's store. You can then buy it from your own Nook the next day, when his current stock changes; it should guarantee that that item shows up.


----------



## FireNinja1

Akimari said:


> That's what I don't know for sure. I really hope not...



I can confirm that permanent PWPs do not add to the 30 limit. Further, your first bridge doesn't count either, but rebuilding it as a different design, or even at all, will count it towards 30.


----------



## Akimari

FireNinja1 said:


> I can confirm that permanent PWPs do not add to the 30 limit. Further, your first bridge doesn't count either, but rebuilding it as a different design, or even at all, will count it towards 30.



Thank you! I had a feeling that they didn't since that would be pretty unfair to the player imo, so it's nice to have a confirmation here.


----------



## Ichigo.

Thinking of making a secondary character to carry extra patterns, but my paths are laid out so nicely and the only area with room for another plot will probably screw up the layout of my paths a bit. But anyway, how much space will a secondary character's house take up? (e.g., 5x5?)


----------



## Red Cat

aleonhart said:


> Thinking of making a secondary character to carry extra patterns, but my paths are laid out so nicely and the only area with room for another plot will probably screw up the layout of my paths a bit. But anyway, how much space will a secondary character's house take up? (e.g., 5x5?)



3 rows by 5 columns with the space in front of the entrance also being unusable


----------



## Ichigo.

Red Cat said:


> 3 rows by 5 columns with the space in front of the entrance also being unusable



Thank you!


----------



## Rebmakash

This is likely a silly question and I'm sure it's been asked.  I have a villager (Julian) in my campsite, but I have 10 villagers, none of which are in boxes.  One of my best friends wants Julian and I've been trying to get one to her.  I assume her visiting and talking to him will do nothing?

Thanks!


----------



## The221Believer

Rebmakash said:


> This is likely a silly question and I'm sure it's been asked.  I have a villager (Julian) in my campsite, but I have 10 villagers, none of which are in boxes.  One of my best friends wants Julian and I've been trying to get one to her.  I assume her visiting and talking to him will do nothing?
> 
> Thanks!



Alas, visitors can't claim a camper. Sorry to your friend, Julian's precious.


----------



## Rebmakash

The221Believer said:


> Alas, visitors can't claim a camper. Sorry to your friend, Julian's precious.



*Sighs*  Okay, thanks, oh well.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

how do you get emotions? i thought you had to go to club lol during the day and give shrunk some fruit but it's not open in the daytime? I had all of the emotions in my old town i've just forgotten lol


----------



## Lyssa

ZeldaSylveon said:


> how do you get emotions? i thought you had to go to club lol during the day and give shrunk some fruit but it's not open in the daytime? I had all of the emotions in my old town i've just forgotten lol



Club LOL opens up at 12pm  Then you can visit him ^_^

Also, anyone have any tips on getting suggestions for PWPs?? I'm struggling here with my town....I need more PWPs but no one is suggesting *ANYTHING* TT^TT....I've been trying the swimming trick but to no avail...the chances are pretty slim though. I had so much luck with PWPs in my previous town and now it's all gone!


----------



## mogyay

i know this is pretty hopeless but i'm going to ask anyway: basically i built my cafe at the end of a long peninsula, the long peninsula was joined on to the "mainland" by an original bridge, i recently got the wooden bridge pwp and deleted the original bridge only to find that isobelle isn't letting me build in the exact same spot. 

is there really nothing i can do? it seems so unfair that the mechanics can work this way, it shouldn't have let me build the cafe in the first place sigh


----------



## The221Believer

mogyay said:


> i know this is pretty hopeless but i'm going to ask anyway: basically i built my cafe at the end of a long peninsula, the long peninsula was joined on to the "mainland" by an original bridge, i recently got the wooden bridge pwp and deleted the original bridge only to find that isobelle isn't letting me build in the exact same spot.
> 
> is there really nothing i can do? it seems so unfair that the mechanics can work this way, it shouldn't have let me build the cafe in the first place sigh



PWP mechanics are really awful, yeah, but that's an unfortunately lost cause. Bridges require an insane amount of buffer space for some reason (god knows why, I'd understand if they had to be built with cranes but they're too small for that), and with the cafe right there...

Sorry to hear of the misfortune. I hope you can work around it somehow :>


----------



## mogyay

The221Believer said:


> PWP mechanics are really awful, yeah, but that's an unfortunately lost cause. Bridges require an insane amount of buffer space for some reason (god knows why, I'd understand if they had to be built with cranes but they're too small for that), and with the cafe right there...
> 
> Sorry to hear of the misfortune. I hope you can work around it somehow :>



thank you for confirming! and thanks for your well wishes  i kind of half knew this might be the case but i was willing to take the risk since i didn't want the cobblestone bridge type in my town! oh well, thankfully it's not too handy a bridge anyway!


----------



## Akimari

Lyssa said:


> Club LOL opens up at 12pm  Then you can visit him ^_^
> 
> Also, anyone have any tips on getting suggestions for PWPs?? I'm struggling here with my town....I need more PWPs but no one is suggesting *ANYTHING* TT^TT....I've been trying the swimming trick but to no avail...the chances are pretty slim though. I had so much luck with PWPs in my previous town and now it's all gone!



One thing to remember about PWPs is that certain types of villagers will request certain types of PWP's, so if you have a town with, for example, no uchi villagers, then you won't get any suggestions for a Scarecrow PWP. This page, if you scroll down, has a list of every single PWP and what types of villagers will suggest them. I'd recommend cycling in a villager with a personality type that you're lacking and then cycling them out after they request some PWPs that you'd like. Other than that though, it's a pretty random process.


----------



## The221Believer

^To add to what Akimari said, I found it really effective to trap villagers of the personality type I wanted to request PWPs with holes the last time I was PWP grinding. Easy to go back and find them. 

Also, you probably know this, but fill your pockets with flowers and shells and lose all your money while you grind. It cuts out the tedious buying/selling pings from villagers. Make sure you're also talking to someone every once in a while; if they want to give you the message to take a break, that blocks all possibility of pings until you've heard it.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Does Gracie appear once a week, once a month, when? It's been  two weeks since Gracie did a fashion check in my town.


----------



## The221Believer

DoctorGrunge said:


> Does Gracie appear once a week, once a month, when? It's been  two weeks since Gracie did a fashion check in my town.



Gracie is random.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

why is vileplume in my town


----------



## LaBelleFleur

ZeldaSylveon said:


> why is vileplume in my town


Your town has the worst town rating possible, that's why. 
If you clean up your town (pick up trash, pull weeds, etc.), it should wilt, then disappear the next day.

Or, you could just put a PWP on top of it.

Edit: P.S., if you're going for bug completion, you should catch a fly before you get rid of it!


----------



## Lyssa

Akimari said:


> One thing to remember about PWPs is that certain types of villagers will request certain types of PWP's, so if you have a town with, for example, no uchi villagers, then you won't get any suggestions for a Scarecrow PWP. This page, if you scroll down, has a list of every single PWP and what types of villagers will suggest them. I'd recommend cycling in a villager with a personality type that you're lacking and then cycling them out after they request some PWPs that you'd like. Other than that though, it's a pretty random process.



Ahhh okay! I knew some personality types only recommend certain kinds but I'm not getting any at all...the most recent one was a stone tablet T_T;; I'll have a look at the list though and see who will offer me what. Thanks 




The221Believer said:


> ^To add to what Akimari said, I found it really effective to trap villagers of the personality type I wanted to request PWPs with holes the last time I was PWP grinding. Easy to go back and find them.
> 
> Also, you probably know this, but fill your pockets with flowers and shells and lose all your money while you grind. It cuts out the tedious buying/selling pings from villagers. Make sure you're also talking to someone every once in a while; if they want to give you the message to take a break, that blocks all possibility of pings until you've heard it.



Ahhh thank you!!!  I was emptying my pockets but didn't think to fill them up/get rid of money!!! That helps even more! And thanks for the tip on trapping them xD I'll feel bad but I need PWPs! XD Thank you!


----------



## Akimari

ZeldaSylveon said:


> View attachment 137668
> why is vileplume in my town



you dun screwed up your town mate


----------



## Axethrower

What conditions need to be there to be able to adopt a boxed villager from another town? Does a villager in your town need to have decided to move out, be in boxes, or already gone?
Also, how long after a villager moves out does another move in? It's been a while.


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Akimari said:


> you dun screwed up your town mate



lol shoot
and @lebellefleur thank you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have another question. Do you not get spotpass items anymore? i went to the post office and Pelly said that my area isn't offering anything or that i should check my settings but spotpass is on? (i live in the united states if that helps)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Axethrower said:


> What conditions need to be there to be able to adopt a boxed villager from another town? Does a villager in your town need to have decided to move out, be in boxes, or already gone?
> Also, how long after a villager moves out does another move in? It's been a while.



you have to have less than 10 villagers to move in another one. and i think another villager should move in within 4-5 days after one moves out? correct me if im wrong


----------



## Red Cat

Axethrower said:


> What conditions need to be there to be able to adopt a boxed villager from another town? Does a villager in your town need to have decided to move out, be in boxes, or already gone?
> Also, how long after a villager moves out does another move in? It's been a while.



You have to have 9 or fewer house plots, so if you have 10 villagers, you have to wait for the house of the one who moves out to disappear. Another villager can move in as soon as 2 days after the previous one leaves, but it can possibly take a week or longer just like with villagers pinging to move out.


----------



## Axethrower

Red Cat said:


> You have to have 9 or fewer house plots, so if you have 10 villagers, you have to wait for the house of the one who moves out to disappear. Another villager can move in as soon as 2 days after the previous one leaves, but it can possibly take a week or longer just like with villagers pinging to move out.



Thank you! I never noticed that houses despawn before. Or maybe I did and it's been so many years I completely forgot.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

All the villagers that move keep building their houses on the upper right side of my town and it's getting very crammed around there, how do I stop this from happening again?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

DoctorGrunge said:


> All the villagers that move keep building their houses on the upper right side of my town and it's getting very crammed around there, how do I stop this from happening again?



You can place temporary PWPs in the area, as villagers cannot place their houses on top of a PWP.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or, you can plot reset.


----------



## PaperBag

Just visited the able sisters with one of my non-main characters, and apparently they can't use the QR code machine (unfortunate because I wanted to make a QR code of my paths to share with others). 
So apparently I have to befriend her with my non-mains? Is that possible? Or can only the town mayor make QR codes?


----------



## duckvely

PaperBag said:


> Just visited the able sisters with one of my non-main characters, and apparently they can't use the QR code machine (unfortunate because I wanted to make a QR code of my paths to share with others).
> So apparently I have to befriend her with my non-mains? Is that possible? Or can only the town mayor make QR codes?


You can befriend her with your non-mains. I've done it before and it worked.


----------



## Xiphos

Anybody know what item does this? Found this on a blog.






You can write on it..? What..?


----------



## starcharmer

Xiphos said:


> Anybody know what item does this? Found this on a blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can write on it..? What..?



I believe it's the bamboo grass item which is a japan-exclusive dlc! I'm not sure how much you can interact with it as I've never had one but I know you can probably buy it from someone around the forum. ^^


----------



## derezzed

I've got a question related to time traveling. I've never done it before in AC:NL, and before I try it out I'd like to know which way people usually do it. Do you time travel by changing the 3DS clock or by changing the time with Isabelle? Also, is one way better than the other, or are they the same in terms of effects?


----------



## Red Cat

derezzed said:


> I've got a question related to time traveling. I've never done it before in AC:NL, and before I try it out I'd like to know which way people usually do it. Do you time travel by changing the 3DS clock or by changing the time with Isabelle? Also, is one way better than the other, or are they the same in terms of effects?



There is no real difference. I usually change the game clock because I want to keep my 3DS clock on the correct time. One advantage of changing the 3DS clock is that you can change it and create a new character on that day to see what happens (like if any villagers move out) before you commit to the effects of time travelling. If something bad happens when you create a new character, you can just quit without saving and reset your 3DS clock to the time it was at before and it will be as if nothing ever happened.


----------



## Arabelle

derezzed said:


> I've got a question related to time traveling. I've never done it before in AC:NL, and before I try it out I'd like to know which way people usually do it. Do you time travel by changing the 3DS clock or by changing the time with Isabelle? Also, is one way better than the other, or are they the same in terms of effects?



When you change the time with Isabelle, your villagers might start calling you 'a time traveler' and spread the rumors xD If you do it with 3DS clock, they will never know....'shhh' lol  I usually do it by changing the 3DS clock.. but people have different preferences =P


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Today Marcel was going to go to my house at a certain time, but then at the appointed time he didn't come. Then I found it outside and he said that he was late and that is why he didn't come. What happened? Was because I take too long to go to my house or is something of the lazy personality?


----------



## Ettienne

Balam Ajaw said:


> Today Marcel was going to go to my house at a certain time, but then at the appointed time he didn't come. Then I found it outside and he said that he was late and that is why he didn't come. What happened? Was because I take too long to go to my house or is something of the lazy personality?



Lazies sometime don't show. I've had several instances of Bones or Deli forgetting to visit. Then when I talk with them, they'd say something like, "Oh, I fell asleep!" or another silly excuse. No worries.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Oh, thanks. I'm so bad with dates like this. This is the third time that I have a scheduled visit, and the first two times I came late :/


----------



## deztora

Does using the bug net or fishing rod on the island count towards the badges? What about tours? I thought they did, but it's taking me forever to get the gold badge for using the net, and I do most of my insect catching on the island at night or during tours.


----------



## Arabelle

deztora said:


> Does using the bug net or fishing rod on the island count towards the badges? What about tours? I thought they did, but it's taking me forever to get the gold badge for using the net, and I do most of my insect catching on the island at night or during tours.



On the island, yes it counts towards the badges.  Unfortunately any activities you do during the island tours doesn't count towards them.. I'm working on silver badges for using bug net and fishing rod and it's taking me forever xD..at least you are aiming towards the gold one lol good luck c:


----------



## deztora

Okay, well at least all those beetles I'm catching are counting towards it.  Good luck with your badge too!


----------



## Akimari

Weeding question!

I'm pretty sure that weeding in dream towns won't count towards your weeding badge, but if I were to pull out weeds in another friend's actual town, would that count towards my badge? I rarely ever get weeds due to Beautiful Town Ordinance being on and I'd rather not turn it off and potentially lose my hybrids or deal with watering them for long enough to get a weeding badge.


----------



## The221Believer

Akimari said:


> Weeding question!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that weeding in dream towns won't count towards your weeding badge, but if I were to pull out weeds in another friend's actual town, would that count towards my badge? I rarely ever get weeds due to Beautiful Town Ordinance being on and I'd rather not turn it off and potentially lose my hybrids or deal with watering them for long enough to get a weeding badge.



Take this with a whole lick of salt because I can't verify it myself, but based on the Train Station threads about coming over to weed that have mentioned both getting Weeding Day rewards _and_ the badge, I'd say yes.


----------



## Arabelle

Akimari said:


> Weeding question!
> 
> I'm pretty sure that weeding in dream towns won't count towards your weeding badge, but if I were to pull out weeds in another friend's actual town, would that count towards my badge? I rarely ever get weeds due to Beautiful Town Ordinance being on and I'd rather not turn it off and potentially lose my hybrids or deal with watering them for long enough to get a weeding badge.



Yes it does count, say, if yougo to someone's cycling town.

That's how i got my gold badge in weeding c: some of my friends helped me & let me weed in their cycling town xD.  Good luck & have fun <3


----------



## Mairmalade

Arabelle said:


> Yes it does count, say, if yougo to someone's cycling town.
> 
> That's how i got my gold badge in weeding c: some of my friends helped me & let me weed in their cycling town xD.  Good luck & have fun <3



This is also one of the many reasons I love cycling towns haha


----------



## Redleaf

A villager has a birthday! How do I get some birthday cake to eat?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Redleaf said:


> A villager has a birthday! How do I get some birthday cake to eat?



You only get cake on your birthday


----------



## PaperBag

I'm pretty sure this has been asked before, but I don't want to search the past 50 pages of the thread to find it. 

After a 10th villager moves out, what is the minimum amount of time I have until another villager will want to move in? I need to protect my hybrids.


----------



## Red Cat

PaperBag said:


> I'm pretty sure this has been asked before, but I don't want to search the past 50 pages of the thread to find it.
> 
> After a 10th villager moves out, what is the minimum amount of time I have until another villager will want to move in? I need to protect my hybrids.



If you are at 9 villagers after the 10th moves out, there will be no random move-ins. The only way a villager will move in when you have 9 is if you invite one from your campsite or another person's town or if you get them from someone else's void. If you get a move-in that way, then that villager will plot the next day. Otherwise, another villager has to move out before another moves in. So basically, if you make sure that anyone you visit with has a cleared void, you have nothing to worry about until another villager moves out.


----------



## GurglingT

Hello. Not sure if this is where I ask this.
There's a table I saw in someone's house that looked like a giant flan.
What is that item called?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

GurglingT said:


> Hello. Not sure if this is where I ask this.
> There's a table I saw in someone's house that looked like a giant flan.
> What is that item called?


Hi! That's the sweets minitable. You can buy it from Gracie in the fall. ^^


----------



## GurglingT

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hi! That's the sweets minitable. You can buy it from Gracie in the fall. ^^



Hooray thank you. σ(^_^


----------



## PaperBag

Red Cat said:


> If you are at 9 villagers after the 10th moves out, there will be no random move-ins. The only way a villager will move in when you have 9 is if you invite one from your campsite or another person's town or if you get them from someone else's void. If you get a move-in that way, then that villager will plot the next day. Otherwise, another villager has to move out before another moves in. So basically, if you make sure that anyone you visit with has a cleared void, you have nothing to worry about until another villager moves out.



Thanks. But does that include people who I street pass? I know I've gotten animals from towns that I've street passed with, and it's not something I can really control without turning street pass off. None the less, this isn't a huge issue anymore, because I moved my rarer hybrids to the beach, but I'm still curious.
Good to know there won't be any random move ins at least though.


----------



## The221Believer

PaperBag said:


> Thanks. But does that include people who I street pass? I know I've gotten animals from towns that I've street passed with, and it's not something I can really control without turning street pass off. None the less, this isn't a huge issue anymore, because I moved my rarer hybrids to the beach, but I'm still curious.
> Good to know there won't be any random move ins at least though.



That is a possibility, I believe; streetpasses can be a 10th villager. I think I've had experiences with that in the misty past.


----------



## Usagimon

If I have a custom pattern and I bring it to Cyrus to use as furniture, will the furniture change if I change the pattern I'm holding?
What if I use it as wallpaper/flooring? Will it change if I change the pattern?

I know paths change.


----------



## The221Believer

Usagimon said:


> If I have a custom pattern and I bring it to Cyrus to use as furniture, will the furniture change if I change the pattern I'm holding?
> What if I use it as wallpaper/flooring? Will it change if I change the pattern?
> 
> I know paths change.



Yep. I think Cyrus even tells you that it will change the item, but it's been so long that I'm not sure now... Unfortunately, there's just not enough pattern space in this game...Q.Q


----------



## IndiaHawker

Is it true that there are some hybrids that can't be bred with themselves to create more? Eg pink rose + pink rose will never make another pink rose?

If so, could someone please tell me which flowers this applies to? Thank you in advance


----------



## Red Cat

IndiaHawker said:


> Is it true that there are some hybrids that can't be bred with themselves to create more? Eg pink rose + pink rose will never make another pink rose?
> 
> If so, could someone please tell me which flowers this applies to? Thank you in advance



Almost all hybrids can be cross-bred with themselves to create more of the same hybrid including pink roses (although from my experience breeding pink roses are more likely to create non-hybrid flowers than other hybrids). The only exception is gold roses.


----------



## Airysuit

How can you check how many times your dream town has been visited?


----------



## The221Believer

airysuit said:


> How can you check how many times your dream town has been visited?



Talk to Luna at the Dream Suite; ask about "This town's dream". She should tell you how many times it's been visited, the general feedback, and the last person to visit.


----------



## duckvely

Can a villager think about moving when they're sick?


----------



## The221Believer

duckyluv said:


> Can a villager think about moving when they're sick?



Others can, but from past threads, the ill villager apparently can't.


----------



## Usagimon

The221Believer said:


> Yep. I think Cyrus even tells you that it will change the item, but it's been so long that I'm not sure now... Unfortunately, there's just not enough pattern space in this game...Q.Q



Do signs and face-cut outs change?
I don't think so right? O:


----------



## The221Believer

Usagimon said:


> Do signs and face-cut outs change?
> I don't think so right? O:



No, they shouldn't!


----------



## ams

If I have a villager in my void how would he be transferred to someone else?

1. When I visit them
2. When they visit me
3. Both

Thanks!


----------



## milkyi

When does Gracie sell umbrellas? I read on moriDB that she sells the petal parasol. I just went to my Gracies and didn't see her selling umbrellas.


----------



## The221Believer

ams said:


> If I have a villager in my void how would he be transferred to someone else?
> 
> 1. When I visit them
> 2. When they visit me
> 3. Both
> 
> Thanks!



It's when you visit them that void villagers may get dropped off.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuelia said:


> When does Gracie sell umbrellas? I read on moriDB that she sells the petal parasol. I just went to my Gracies and didn't see her selling umbrellas.



She sells them during the sale period at the end of a season.


----------



## ams

Thanks!


----------



## Usagimon

The221Believer said:


> No, they shouldn't!



you're so helpful cx


----------



## oranje

I just bought another copy of new leaf for my second town and I was wondering how soon I can invite other people to my town? I just went through the in game intro/tutorial today.


----------



## Mint

oranje said:


> I just bought another copy of new leaf for my second town and I was wondering how soon I can invite other people to my town? I just went through the in game intro/tutorial today.



You can invite other people over as soon as you've taken your TPC picture.


----------



## oranje

Thank you!


----------



## Tulippy

Can anyone give me some advice on how to get PWPs? My villagers haven't asked for anything for months! I do the full pocket trick, I get them to come up to me every fifteen minutes and nothing! They just want their catchphrase changed, a new greeting or to inform me what flower I am. I have so many PWPs I want to build and none of them have been suggested.


----------



## oranje

Does anyone know how long a dream address stays up online? Do you have to update it every few months to make sure it's still there?


----------



## The221Believer

Tulippy said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on how to get PWPs? My villagers haven't asked for anything for months! I do the full pocket trick, I get them to come up to me every fifteen minutes and nothing! They just want their catchphrase changed, a new greeting or to inform me what flower I am. I have so many PWPs I want to build and none of them have been suggested.



It's truly only luck. You're doing things right, your villagers are just jerks. Keep trying!

- - - Post Merge - - -



oranje said:


> Does anyone know how long a dream address stays up online? Do you have to update it every few months to make sure it's still there?



Baker's has been up for an entire school year without updating, so I'd say you can go a few months without worrying.


----------



## Usagimon

Does anyone know if there's furniture in game that you can customize with letters on it?
Aside from custom patterns because hell if I have space for those LOL.
I want to spell out a name in one of my rooms ;w;


----------



## Tulippy

The221Believer said:


> It's truly only luck. You're doing things right, your villagers are just jerks. Keep trying!



Thank you, Apollo broke the streak of no requests today (with an ugly PWP, but still, yay!).


----------



## The221Believer

Usagimon said:


> Does anyone know if there's furniture in game that you can customize with letters on it?
> Aside from custom patterns because hell if I have space for those LOL.
> I want to spell out a name in one of my rooms ;w;



The only non-custom pattern way I could think of is using the letter tees or something, but there aren't that many letter shirts. Have you tried looking through customnewleaf.tumblr.com? It's put up all the custom projects. 



Tulippy said:


> Thank you, Apollo broke the streak of no requests today (with an ugly PWP, but still, yay!).



The luck of the detective is with you. >nods sagely

Congratulations! And I hope things continue to go well!


----------



## oranje

The221Believer said:


> It's truly only luck. You're doing things right, your villagers are just jerks. Keep trying!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Baker's has been up for an entire school year without updating, so I'd say you can go a few months without worrying.



Thank you! I think it's almost been about a year since I've last updated the DA but I'll probably be playing in my other town soon so I'll update then.  

Does anyone know if there's a limit on how many points you can earn per day for the resident approval rating that you have to earn towards the beginning of the game? I started yesterday and could only get 59 points even when I did another favor for a villager. :/


----------



## The221Believer

oranje said:


> Thank you! I think it's almost been about a year since I've last updated the DA but I'll probably be playing in my other town soon so I'll update then.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a limit on how many points you can earn per day for the resident approval rating that you have to earn towards the beginning of the game? I started yesterday and could only get 59 points even when I did another favor for a villager. :/



Some of the favour-earning activities only earn points once per day, or once at all (such as donating to the museum). This is a list of everything you can do for it, courtesy of thonky:



> Change the town tune = 3 points (one time only)
> Put something up for sale at Re-tail = 3 points (one time only)
> Change the town flag = 3 points (one time only)
> Post something on the bulletin board next to the station = 3 points (one time only)
> Donate a fish, bug, fossil, or artwork to the museum = 3 points (one time only)
> Pull weeds = 1 point each
> Water flowers = 1 point per day
> Remove trash from the water by fishing = 1 point each
> Introduce yourself to all of your villagers = 1 point each
> Send a letter = 1 point each
> Play each day = up to 3 points each day



Playing each day is gonna be one of your big earners, although I guess you could just send 41 letters in the space of the day if you were really determined. It'd be so tedious though.


----------



## Vida

I just started my second town. Is it possible to recruit villagers from other towns while there are only 5 villagers in my town? Or do I have to wait until I have 9 villagers? I hope you understand what I mean. Thanks!


----------



## The221Believer

Vida said:


> I just started my second town. Is it possible to recruit villagers from other towns while there are only 5 villagers in my town? Or do I have to wait until I have 9 villagers? I hope you understand what I mean. Thanks!



In a new town, adopted villagers can be overridden by the random move-ins, so I'd wait if I were you. ^^

(also commendations for having Freya as a permanent too)


----------



## Usagimon

is there a list online somewhere or a search function for furniture that is specifically wall-mounted? ;w;

edit: searching for "obtained from: timmy & tommy (wall)" yielded nice results on moridb
http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=&obtained=Timmy+&+Tommy+(wall)&interior=&fashion=
but is there anything that includes unorderables? ;w;


----------



## PaperBag

How many things can you have on your ground and still maintain perfect town status? This morning I discovered a Jacob's ladder despite having 3 fossils, a megaphone, letter paper, 2 ice shaving machines, and a wet suit laying out on the ground. Does this not count against perfect town status, or can I have like, less than 10 items on the ground and it still be considered perfect?


----------



## Ettienne

PaperBag said:


> How many things can you have on your ground and still maintain perfect town status? This morning I discovered a Jacob's ladder despite having 3 fossils, a megaphone, letter paper, 2 ice shaving machines, and a wet suit laying out on the ground. Does this not count against perfect town status, or can I have like, less than 10 items on the ground and it still be considered perfect?



Yes, less than 10 and you should be okay.


----------



## Yackz

Okay, so I haven't played New Leaf since the end of May, and I'm thinking of starting again. I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance, so my flowers shouldn't be a problem, but what negative things should I expect? (In relation to villagers moving out, ruined relationships, things like that.)


----------



## jcnorn

Yackz said:


> Okay, so I haven't played New Leaf since the end of May, and I'm thinking of starting again. I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance, so my flowers shouldn't be a problem, but what negative things should I expect? (In relation to villagers moving out, ruined relationships, things like that.)



Like one or two weeds and clovers  That is pretty much all I had when I started playing after a 3 month break


----------



## The221Believer

Yackz said:


> Okay, so I haven't played New Leaf since the end of May, and I'm thinking of starting again. I have the Beautiful Town Ordinance, so my flowers shouldn't be a problem, but what negative things should I expect? (In relation to villagers moving out, ruined relationships, things like that.)



Villagers will not be on speaking terms with you yet; you'll have to talk to everyone to generate pings for moving/PWPs/whatever, and you may have lost one depending on how you stopped playing. If you left on a day where you denied a request for moving, you should be fine.


----------



## Akimari

The221Believer said:


> Villagers will not be on speaking terms with you yet; you'll have to talk to everyone to generate pings for moving/PWPs/whatever, and you may have lost one depending on how you stopped playing. If you left on a day where you denied a request for moving, you should be fine.



Just wanted to point out that you're easily one of the most helpful people in this thread and even though I don't have lots of things that I ask in the thread, you helping so many people out is very much appreciated and I think you deserve to be thanked by someone for that.


----------



## Snowfell

The town I'm playing in right now is on the cartridge I keep in my main DS that houses my downloaded main town. Can I take that cartridge and put it in my 2nd DS so I can visit my main town without messing anything up?


----------



## Kaede

Snowfell said:


> The town I'm playing in right now is on the cartridge I keep in my main DS that houses my downloaded main town. Can I take that cartridge and put it in my 2nd DS so I can visit my main town without messing anything up?



Yes you can. Just make sure that the time is correct when Isabelle is starting you up, and you should be fine.


----------



## The221Believer

Akimari said:


> Just wanted to point out that you're easily one of the most helpful people in this thread and even though I don't have lots of things that I ask in the thread, you helping so many people out is very much appreciated and I think you deserve to be thanked by someone for that.



Aw, thank you! >blushes profusely

Now is the moment where I break the illusion and say, "it's all for the BTB", haha. But no, really I just enjoy being helpful. It's the best way for me to contribute to the community~ I can't make nice things, or do a lot of giveaways, but I can help out a bit here~


----------



## The221Believer

so uh the forum double posted my post for some reason, pls disregard :<


----------



## Snowfell

Kaede said:


> Yes you can. Just make sure that the time is correct when Isabelle is starting you up, and you should be fine.



Ah cool thank you! That just made my night so much easier. I've got almost a full catalog on my main town and want to cat a bunch of stuff for my new town but wasn't sure if I'd be able to. Awesome


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

If I invite a villager to move in, and I haven't loaded the day they are going to plot, am I safe to tt backwards or will the villager still move in?


----------



## Kaede

ElysiaCrossing said:


> If I invite a villager to move in, and I haven't loaded the day they are going to plot, am I safe to tt backwards or will the villager still move in?



The villager will still absolutely move in if you TT backwards. 
A TT backwards counts as +1 day forward for villager moving.
Best TT forwards on the 3ds and start a new char to plot their house first, then do any other TTing you need to do after.


----------



## Beige

My game gets a little bit of lag sometimes when i run through my town. i think this has only been happening recently. i've built a lot of pwps and hav bushes and trees and flowers everywhere! just wondering if it's possible to overload the game with stuff so much it lags?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Kaede said:


> The villager will still absolutely move in if you TT backwards.
> A TT backwards counts as +1 day forward for villager moving.
> Best TT forwards on the 3ds and start a new char to plot their house first, then do any other TTing you need to do after.



damn. I got sigs for pekoe yesterday but I was too tired to play, so i figured i would tt back and give her the sigs she needed then tt forward to plot reset. 
thanks though!


----------



## The221Believer

Beige said:


> My game gets a little bit of lag sometimes when i run through my town. i think this has only been happening recently. i've built a lot of pwps and hav bushes and trees and flowers everywhere! just wondering if it's possible to overload the game with stuff so much it lags?



It's a framerate drop that can be caused by having too much to render or playing in 3D.


----------



## Duellym

this may have been asked before, but I don't feel like going through 500+ pages, is Kitschy an actual set if furniture? All I have is the clock and wall paper, and have never seen another piece.


----------



## Kaede

ElysiaCrossing said:


> damn. I got sigs for pekoe yesterday but I was too tired to play, so i figured i would tt back and give her the sigs she needed then tt forward to plot reset.
> thanks though!



Oh, well if youre TTing back to the same day you were last playing, then you should be fine, just as long as you TT to at least a minute later on the SAME day. 
So for example, you got your movein and sig sheet early in the day, saved and quit at like 2PM, be safe and set it at 3PM on the same day and load back up. 
If you do it that way you should be fine. 
But DONT TT back even a MINUTE before previous play date/time or you WILL do a TT backwards, which counts as a +1 day for villager moves, which will in turn set a plot down immediately.

Ive done this before myself actually.
I had a movein planned and was TT'ed a day forward for plot resetting, and after a LOT of plot resetting attempts, I gave up and went back to the day before. 
I then set up a PWP to lock off an area the plot kept going to, then TTed on the system back to the next day to continue plot resetting.


----------



## The221Believer

Duellym said:


> this may have been asked before, but I don't feel like going through 500+ pages, is Kitschy an actual set if furniture? All I have is the clock and wall paper, and have never seen another piece.



According to MoriDB, there is a floor that goes with it, but nothing else.


----------



## Duellym

Wth does that count as a set then?


----------



## The221Believer

Duellym said:


> Wth does that count as a set then?



Thonky doesn't list it as a set or even part of a theme, so apparently not.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Where is the list of perfect gifts to villagers?


----------



## The221Believer

Balam Ajaw said:


> Where is the list of perfect gifts to villagers?



Just googling a given villager's birthday will bring up their specific birthday page. This is the general guide for all of them.


----------



## xfire09

Why can't my white azaleas grow like usual in this picture? Is it because it's planted one block away from a sand garden or there's a limit on how many bushes I can grow per acre?



My blue hydrangeas grow like usual near water, what's going on?


----------



## Ettienne

xfire09 said:


> Why can't my white azaleas grow like usual in this picture? Is it because it's planted one block away from a sand garden or there's a limit on how many bushes I can grow per acre?
> View attachment 141991
> 
> My blue hydrangeas grow like usual near water, what's going on?
> View attachment 141992



Check theses guides out:
http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126262.html
http://animal-xing-3ds.livejournal.com/126850.html

Depending on where you're planting these, you might have too many plants in the area, or more than 12 in a line. Sometimes all it takes to solve the problem is to cascade plant. Meaning, planting one at a time in one direction for a straight line (up to 12, of course). Or one row at a time if you're planting say, a bunch of trees.


----------



## Duellym

I think its because you have them planted under bamboo.


----------



## mayorandrew

Hey there, not sure if this is a silly question or not but I wanted to check before I might mess up my game??? 

I love my ACNL town so much, but today I bought a second cartridge to make a second town. These are both physical copies. I only have one 3DS. Will there be problems by using two different copies on the same system? I don't want to accidentally mess up my original town data. Thanks!


----------



## The221Believer

mayorandrew said:


> Hey there, not sure if this is a silly question or not but I wanted to check before I might mess up my game???
> 
> I love my ACNL town so much, but today I bought a second cartridge to make a second town. These are both physical copies. I only have one 3DS. Will there be problems by using two different copies on the same system? I don't want to accidentally mess up my original town data. Thanks!



I'm doing exactly the same thing, and I can report no problems switching back and forth.


----------



## Usagimon

Does campsite and cafe count towards the 30 pwp limit?
also do town hall and train station count towards it?


----------



## roseflower

Usagimon said:


> Does campsite and cafe count towards the 30 pwp limit?
> also do town hall and train station count towards it?



No, these don`t count towards the limit


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

roseflower said:


> No, these don`t count towards the limit



I'm just going to elaborate a little on this.

Permanent, non destroyable PWPs don't count towards the limit. This includes the town hall, train station, and museum renovations.

Bridges that have been replaced do count towards the limit


----------



## Usagimon

Do campers count as an original villager (i.e. their hometown is your town?)

i.e. some villagers will talk about the town that they originate from. if I get a camper to move in, am I their hometown?

follow-up;
if Villager started in town A, moved to town B, then moved to town C, will they still remember town A? or will they only retain town B data? is town A their hometown? will they talk about both towns?


----------



## mogyay

Usagimon said:


> Do campers count as an original villager (i.e. their hometown is your town?)
> 
> i.e. some villagers will talk about the town that they originate from. if I get a camper to move in, am I their hometown?
> 
> follow-up;
> if Villager started in town A, moved to town B, then moved to town C, will they still remember town A? or will they only retain town B data? is town A their hometown? will they talk about both towns?



campers count as original villagers, they'll act the exact same as an original villager & won't mention anything about moving in through the campsite.

I'm 99% sure they only talk about the town they last came from, so their will be no memories from town A, only B


----------



## Akimari

mogyay said:


> campers count as original villagers, they'll act the exact same as an original villager & won't mention anything about moving in through the campsite.
> 
> I'm 99% sure they only talk about the town they last came from, so their will be no memories from town A, only B



Don't villagers that moved in from the campsite sometimes mention to other players though that they were camping out and that the mayor convinced them to move there? I know that that happened when I made a new player and talked to Poppy, who I got from the camp. I mean that's not really relevant at all to how original they are and that's the only time they mention it, but yeah.


----------



## mogyay

Akimari said:


> Don't villagers that moved in from the campsite sometimes mention to other players though that they were camping out and that the mayor convinced them to move there? I know that that happened when I made a new player and talked to Poppy, who I got from the camp. I mean that's not really relevant at all to how original they are and that's the only time they mention it, but yeah.



oh really? apologies in that case! i have to admit that i don't ever do anything with my other characters so thank you for informing me! that's pretty neat that they mention it then, i'd always thought it would be pretty cool if they brought it up to the mayor occasionally


----------



## Usagimon

If I delete my town, does that also remove my Dream Address?
Do dream addresses ever expire?


----------



## pafupafu

So my 3ds date and time reset for some reason and the date changed to January 1st, 2011. I didn't enter the game and fixed the date before I did but my villagers are acting like they haven't seen me in, I quote, "10 months". 
Whitney is thinking of moving according to Tangy and I can't get her to ping me about it. I really don't want her to move because she was difficult to get, is there anything I can do to stop her? Does it sometimes take awhile? Will she ping me sometime before she moves, whether it be tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## Byngo

pafupafu said:


> So my 3ds date and time reset for some reason and the date changed to January 1st, 2011. I didn't enter the game and fixed the date before I did but my villagers are acting like they haven't seen me in, I quote, "10 months".
> Whitney is thinking of moving according to Tangy and I can't get her to ping me about it. I really don't want her to move because she was difficult to get, is there anything I can do to stop her? Does it sometimes take awhile? Will she ping me sometime before she moves, whether it be tomorrow or the next day?



have you saved your game and gotten back on? usually that's what I have to do if a villager doesn't ping me about moving


----------



## pafupafu

Natty said:


> have you saved your game and gotten back on? usually that's what I have to do if a villager doesn't ping me about moving



Oh my goodness, thank you so much! It worked! I was seriously worried.


----------



## Byngo

pafupafu said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you so much! It worked! I was seriously worried.



you're welcome.


----------



## The221Believer

Usagimon said:


> If I delete my town, does that also remove my Dream Address?
> Do dream addresses ever expire?



It does not, I've read people talking about visiting their old dream addresses from new towns.

The address will eventually expire if not updated for too long, though. Not sure how long; I went an entire school year without updating and it remained the same.


----------



## pafupafu

Oh, also another question. Somehow when I reset my 3ds time, the year changed to 2016... so if I set it back to 2015, will anything be hurt? I'm not even sure how this happened.


----------



## Byngo

pafupafu said:


> Oh, also another question. Somehow when I reset my 3ds time, the year changed to 2016... so if I set it back to 2015, will anything be hurt? I'm not even sure how this happened.



there's no risks TT'ing back a large amount of time. No matter how far you travel back - wether it be a year or a couple days, it only counts as one day.


----------



## pafupafu

Natty said:


> there's no risks TT'ing back a large amount of time. No matter how far you travel back - wether it be a year or a couple days, it only counts as one day.



Oh, thank you! That's actually really useful to know.


----------



## Akimari

The221Believer said:


> It does not, I've read people talking about visiting their old dream addresses from new towns.
> 
> The address will eventually expire if not updated for too long, though. Not sure how long; I went an entire school year without updating and it remained the same.



Last night I went to two dream towns that haven't been updated since 2013. I even checked the history in one of them and the latest event that had happened was in 2013 as well... so who knows? I'm kinda upset to know that though since I had my DA changed twice and now there's two other Collet's by Aki in the database that are probably stuck there for a good 2 years now. :/

I wish there was an option to view your previous dream addresses and possibly delete them.


----------



## Arabelle

Akimari said:


> Last night I went to two dream towns that haven't been updated since 2013. I even checked the history in one of them and the latest event that had happened was in 2013 as well... so who knows? I'm kinda upset to know that though since I had my DA changed twice and now there's two other Collet's by Aki in the database that are probably stuck there for a good 2 years now. :/
> 
> I wish there was an option to view your previous dream addresses and possibly delete them.



I've heard somewhere that as long as there's someone visiting your DA once in a while (probbly leaving positive feedbacks), it won't get deleted.  I think i saw someone asking others to visit or check their DA while they were on hitas/ break from NL so their DA remains the same.

I also had Luna change my DA on my main town w/o any particular reason.. I was pretty upset then. >.<


----------



## Bunnybea

Do fruit tree's and bushes not count as greenery?
I'm trying to get perfect town status.


----------



## Akimari

Bunnybea said:


> Do fruit tree's and bushes not count as greenery?
> I'm trying to get perfect town status.



I'm pretty sure they should, but I know you need like, over a hundred of trees....


----------



## Song

I have a question about club LOL. Can it take more than 8 days to open? It's been 10 days since he showed up at my door. Is this normal?


----------



## Bunnybea

Akimari said:


> I'm pretty sure they should, but I know you need like, over a hundred of trees....



Thanks sweetie, I have lots but I guess I have to count hehe.


----------



## mdchan

Before I go and make a thread, I just want to make sure it's alright.

For the Museum Shop board, can I advertise my Patreon page there (or somewhere else, if that's not the correct location to do so)?
I'm asking since it's real world money rather than BTB, and I don't see any other threads like that on the first page at the moment...and I don't want to get in trouble.  XD


----------



## PaperCat

what is the best way to get blue flowers?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

mdchan said:


> Before I go and make a thread, I just want to make sure it's alright.
> 
> For the Museum Shop board, can I advertise my Patreon page there (or somewhere else, if that's not the correct location to do so)?
> I'm asking since it's real world money rather than BTB, and I don't see any other threads like that on the first page at the moment...and I don't want to get in trouble.  XD


Hi there, advertisement threads aren't allowed, but feel free to put a link in your signature!


----------



## Akimari

PaperCat said:


> what is the best way to get blue flowers?



It's recommended that you buy two blue flowers from someone in the Re-Tail section of the forum and breed from there.


----------



## mdchan

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hi there, advertisement threads aren't allowed, but feel free to put a link in your signature!



Thank you!  ^^


----------



## dudeabides

I asked in the reset thread but nobody saw it... if you want a villager to move out and she tells you she will, then the next day you accidentally talk to her and she says she did what the ladies like to do... (change their mind).  Not that there's anything wrong with it.  I resetted without saving, even though I'm in for it with you know who when I come back.  Can I just avoid the villager in question... (Pango) and she'll move out when she originally said???  If it doesn't work that way I can just talk to her like I normally would I guess but I was really hoping she'd move.  I got her pic already and have another peppy villager and am not what you'd call partial.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

dudeabides said:


> I asked in the reset thread but nobody saw it... if you want a villager to move out and she tells you she will, then the next day you accidentally talk to her and she says she did what the ladies like to do... (change their mind).  Not that there's anything wrong with it.  I resetted without saving, even though I'm in for it with you know who when I come back.  Can I just avoid the villager in question... (Pango) and she'll move out when she originally said???  If it doesn't work that way I can just talk to her like I normally would I guess but I was really hoping she'd move.  I got her pic already and have another peppy villager and am not what you'd call partial.


Yes, she should still move out, as long as you didn't save after she changed her mind. You can simply not talk to her until she's in boxes and she won't change her mind.


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks a lot, that clears it up.


----------



## PaperCat

how do you know if yours or your friends void is clear?


----------



## jcnorn

PaperCat said:


> how do you know if yours or your friends void is clear?



If a villager have moved out without anyone coming to 'adopt' them, they go into your void. So if you have had that happen recently chances are big they are still in your void. You can try and clear it by visiting people that have 10 villagers already. There's a chance the void gets cleared then


----------



## Burumun

jcnorn said:


> If a villager have moved out without anyone coming to 'adopt' them, they go into your void. So if you have had that happen recently chances are big they are still in your void. You can try and clear it by visiting people that have 10 villagers already. There's a chance the void gets cleared then



I think it also clears if you StreetPass someone with ACNL.


----------



## Akimari

Burumun said:


> I think it also clears if you StreetPass someone with ACNL.



I thought Streetpassing only brought voided villagers into your town if you have under 10 villagers? Never heard of Streetpassing clearing the void.


----------



## Raffy

oops


----------



## jcnorn

Burumun said:


> I think it also clears if you StreetPass someone with ACNL.



That makes sense, since you can get new villagers via streetpassing. So technically it should work to clear the void too. Problem is though that you don't know it happens. So you'd need to streetpass a few people, or one person several times to make sure. I think.


----------



## davroslek

Can someone explain what voiding is? I'm curious.


----------



## jcnorn

davroslek said:


> Can someone explain what voiding is? I'm curious.



Voiding is when you let your villager move without someone coming to pick them up. For example, my villager Tucker is moving tomorrow. If I don't have anyone adopt him, come and talk to him, suggest they move to their town, he will still move out of my town, but end up in my Void. When I then later either Streetpass with someone, or I go to visit someone that has 9 or less villagers in their town he might 'tag along' and end up moving to their town without them being able to have any say in it.


----------



## PaperCat

if i adopt a villager from someones town, is it 3 days til they move in like campers?


----------



## mogyay

PaperCat said:


> if i adopt a villager from someones town, is it 3 days til they move in like campers?



within two days but most likely you'll see their house fenced off the very next day, as long as you don't have an event going on


----------



## Burumun

Are there any bonuses for the HHA theme challenge after getting the whole Golden exterior?


----------



## pafupafu

Does ordering from the catalog help the TIY mart's overall sales? Gracie starts showing up at 70,000 bells spent I believe, but I want to make sure that ordering from the catalog is actually helping.


----------



## mogyay

Burumun said:


> Are there any bonuses for the HHA theme challenge after getting the whole Golden exterior?



nope, golden exteriors are the last rewards you can get

- - - Post Merge - - -



pafupafu said:


> Does ordering from the catalog help the TIY mart's overall sales? Gracie starts showing up at 70,000 bells spent I believe, but I want to make sure that ordering from the catalog is actually helping.



i've seen like a bunch of conflicting stuff on this but i believe catalog purchases count ye, + the amount of days that the previous store had to open as well ofc


----------



## Arabelle

pafupafu said:


> Does ordering from the catalog help the TIY mart's overall sales? Gracie starts showing up at 70,000 bells spent I believe, but I want to make sure that ordering from the catalog is actually helping.



think I've read somewhere that ordering via catalog machine doesn't count towards the sales..  you have to buy what's in stock for the day.  I just bought all the stuff in Timmy's store every day and Gracie started showing up for the fashion checks.. xD  maybe you could do an experiment on it if you wanna confirm for sure >.<..


----------



## Balam Ajaw

The villagers can change his phrases by themselves? Besides of when they have fleas. I have Chief, and he changed his phrase by himself.


----------



## Ettienne

Balam Ajaw said:


> The villagers can change his phrases by themselves? Besides of when they have fleas. I have Chief, and he changed his phrase by himself.



Yes, sometimes when villagers talk with each other, they will adopt clothes and catchphrases from each other.


----------



## davroslek

Is it even possible for a 10th villager to ask to move out? I'm reading conflicting information about it.


----------



## Arabelle

davroslek said:


> Is it even possible for a 10th villager to ask to move out? I'm reading conflicting information about it.



From what I've heard, it is possible, but it's just very rare.. 

In my new town, I was cycling out villagers and I had Willow ask me to move out when she was the last (most recent) villager to move in my town.  I was really surprised since she was the last one to move in. but then I had 9 villagers, so maybe 9th is easier than 10th?  Not sure.. 

In my main town, I've had a full town for a looooong time and my 10th villager (Willow again lol) never pinged me to move out.  Not even once..


----------



## Klave

Does anyone know how many HHA points an exterior part contributes to your score?


----------



## mogyay

Klave said:


> Does anyone know how many HHA points an exterior part contributes to your score?



in regards to the theme challenge this guide explains it! (better than i ever could)


----------



## Klave

mogyay said:


> in regards to the theme challenge this guide explains it! (better than i ever could)



That's very useful thank you! It seems that I need to temporarily clear out a room or two that doesn't match my Sci-Fi theme in order to get the most benefits from my exterior parts.


----------



## PaperCat

if you get 2 villagers  from the same town, do they already know each other in your town?


----------



## Arabelle

PaperCat said:


> if you get 2 villagers  from the same town, do they already know each other in your town?



I got 2 villagers from the same cycling town.. They never really mention their old town except when they sing the town tune xD. But then villagers seem to be all friends (or know) with each other.. Well, except when they are unpacking.. Then they'll say that there's someone new unpacking in the town.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

I saw in Aika village (in a video using dream code) that when you open some closets or drawers a custom message pops-out in from them. How do I do that?


----------



## Hypno KK

Balam Ajaw said:


> I saw in Aika village (in a video using dream code) that when you open some closets or drawers a custom message pops-out in from them. How do I do that?



Which message is it? Are you sure it's custom? There are a few different standard messages you get when you open closets or drawers, not just one.

If it's really custom then I think it was likely through... means that we aren't allowed to discuss here on the forum.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

https://youtu.be/4pSoYOiJWTI?t=3m51s

Here.

Please note that I play the game in spanish, so I don't have idea what are the standard messages in english.


----------



## Hypno KK

Balam Ajaw said:


> https://youtu.be/4pSoYOiJWTI?t=3m51s
> 
> Here.
> 
> Please note that I play the game in spanish, so I don't have idea what are the standard messages in english.



Those are the standard messages you get in English. I don't remember if I've seen the "pretend like you didn't see" one, but the "what was seen cannot be unseen" one a lot.  It's just sort of random, when you open a drawer or something, you'll get a random little message like that.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Another question. You know that when you talk with Isabelle in the desk there is some options: you can change the flag, the town tune, but what it does the last option about villagers? I don't know how is called in english. This affects the friendship with the villagers?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Balam Ajaw said:


> Another question. You know that when you talk with Isabelle in the desk there is some options: you can change the flag, the town tune, but what it does the last option about villagers? I don't know how is called in english. This affects the friendship with the villagers?


As far as I know it shouldn't affect your friendship with your villagers. It just removes custom letters, clothing, catchphrases, etc. from them. It's designed to be used if your villager picks up an offensive catchphrase, shirt, etc. from somewhere.


----------



## Mareets

One of my villagers is moving out (not in boxes till the 1st) and I'm holding them for someone who won't be able to take them until after the villagers real world move out date how do I TT to keep the villager in my town until the other person can take him without accidentally voiding him? Do I just avoid playing my town on the in game '1st' and any in game day after the 1st? 
Would I be able to TT back to let's say August 23 and then play the 23rd/24th/25th/etc without worrying they'll move out until the September 1st actually happens in game ?


----------



## Hypno KK

Mareets said:


> Would I be able to TT back to let's say August 23 and then play the 23rd/24th/25th/etc without worrying they'll move out until the September 1st actually happens in game ?



No. A villager moving out is based on the number of days, not on the actual date. Also, TTing backwards counts as one day forward.

This means that if your villager warned you 5 days before the move-out date and you went back to August 23, your villager would now move out 4 days after that (on August 27).

When I want to keep a villager in boxes, I make a note of the date I'm on. Then, before every time I start the game, I change my 3DS settings to that date. It tricks the game into thinking I'm on that day. Don't forget that in-game days start at 6 AM and not at midnight!


----------



## Mareets

Hypno KK said:


> No. A villager moving out is based on the number of days, not on the actual date. Also, TTing backwards counts as one day forward.
> 
> This means that if your villager warned you 5 days before the move-out date and you went back to August 23, your villager would now move out 4 days after that (on August 27).
> 
> When I want to keep a villager in boxes, I make a note of the date I'm on. Then, before every time I start the game, I change my 3DS settings to that date. It tricks the game into thinking I'm on that day. Don't forget that in-game days start at 6 AM and not at midnight!



Ahhh okay, I figured there was some sort of rules to it... Thanks!


----------



## RainCrossing

Is it a hassle to hold villagers for someone resetting their town/getting someone to hold yours?


----------



## Tsunando

What is the "exchange rate" of TBT to IGB? In other words how much is 1 TBT worth?


----------



## Melyora

RainCrossing said:


> Is it a hassle to hold villagers for someone resetting their town/getting someone to hold yours?



It depends. 

For me, it can be a hassle to hold a villager since I play the game normally without TTing. So if someone restarts and I hold a villager for them, it could take a long while before they ping me to move out again. That is why I don't do it.

However, you can try to get a cycler to hold a villager. Since they quickly rotate villagers, the resetter can quickly get their villager back without troubling the cycler too much.
Though, if the cycler is to hold a villager because someone has to do a 16-villager cycle before taking back the villager, it can be a hassle for the cycler since they cannot sell/giveaway other villagers when the hold villager is in boxes.

That's why I think it is very reasonable for 'holders' to ask a TBT/IGB fee for holding a villager =)

Hope this answered your question!


----------



## Hypno KK

RainCrossing said:


> Is it a hassle to hold villagers for someone resetting their town/getting someone to hold yours?



I guess it's up to how you play the game and how much your villagers rotate anyway. To get a villager out, it's necessary to use some sort of time travel method and the last move-in will rarely ping. It's definitely easier for someone who has spare time, doesn't mind TTing, and doesn't have just the 10th free spot with 9 other villagers they're attached to. It can also be a hassle if the person you're holding the villager for doesn't pick them up for some reason or has a delay in resetting or cycling.

Personally, if I had more free spots in my town I wouldn't mind holding villagers for people. I'd probably request a TBT/IGB tip though because holding villagers can be a bit of a hassle at times. When I ask people to do something like that, I try to make sure to offer to tip them as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tsunando said:


> What is the "exchange rate" of TBT to IGB? In other words how much is 1 TBT worth?



There's no official exchange rate, it just changes depending on the users. The easiest way to figure out is to look at threads where people sell TBT for IGB (or the other way around) and see what they've been going for.


----------



## Melyora

Question!

Do Dandelions last when you put them in the locker? I know they at some point just go away, but I got this idea to maybe make a path with dandelions puffs for my DA, but I'd first want to collect them =) 

So can you keep them in a locker for an infinite amount of time?


----------



## Hypno KK

Melyora said:


> Question!
> 
> Do Dandelions last when you put them in the locker? I know they at some point just go away, but I got this idea to maybe make a path with dandelions puffs for my DA, but I'd first want to collect them =)
> 
> So can you keep them in a locker for an infinite amount of time?



I believe that you can because when I started playing I tried to collect some dandelions (in the last stage before puffs and in puff form) and sometimes I still find them among older locker items.


----------



## Arabelle

Melyora said:


> Question!
> 
> Do Dandelions last when you put them in the locker? I know they at some point just go away, but I got this idea to maybe make a path with dandelions puffs for my DA, but I'd first want to collect them =)
> 
> So can you keep them in a locker for an infinite amount of time?



Yup you can store them in the locker! It won't get puffy/white..

I know cuz I had a lot stored in my main town's mayor xD


----------



## Melyora

Thank you both for your answers~! =D


----------



## Rairu

Is there a list on TBT anywhere that is kept of buyers/traders/sellers who don't follow through on their word?


----------



## Hypno KK

Rairu said:


> Is there a list on TBT anywhere that is kept of buyers/traders/sellers who don't follow through on their word?



What do you mean?

Depending on the scenario, it might be against the rules. I think that only feedback for transactions or wifi interactions that have taken place is allowed. For example, if a villager is in boxes and their adopter leaves you hanging at the last minute, there's nothing you can do. I think it's because some people could have legitimate reasons and to prevent people from abusing the system just to cause trouble for others.

If it's something like giving someone bells but not getting the items you ordered from them, there's the wifi feedback section on their profile where you can look at their feedback and leave them feedback.

If you're having issues with someone and don't know what to do, maybe it's a good idea to get in touch with the staff.


----------



## Snowfell

When does the Gorgeous set go on sale at Gracie's? I seem to have lost half my set and need to TT to buy it back but I don't know when it's on sale.


----------



## Rairu

Hypno KK said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Depending on the scenario, it might be against the rules. I think that only feedback for transactions or wifi interactions that have taken place is allowed. For example, if a villager is in boxes and their adopter leaves you hanging at the last minute, there's nothing you can do. I think it's because some people could have legitimate reasons and to prevent people from abusing the system just to cause trouble for others.
> 
> If it's something like giving someone bells but not getting the items you ordered from them, there's the wifi feedback section on their profile where you can look at their feedback and leave them feedback.
> 
> If you're having issues with someone and don't know what to do, maybe it's a good idea to get in touch with the staff.



Thanks for your thoughts. It's just a matter of someone saying they were going to buy something, so I ordered it for them and then they changed their mind. 

It's not a huge deal, just something I was wondering if there was a list where you could put the comment about them. I wasn't sure if it was appropriate to put it in their wifi feedback.


----------



## Hypno KK

Rairu said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. It's just a matter of someone saying they were going to buy something, so I ordered it for them and then they changed their mind.
> 
> It's not a huge deal, just something I was wondering if there was a list where you could put the comment about them. I wasn't sure if it was appropriate to put it in their wifi feedback.



Probably not since you didn't actually wifi. I hope you find someone who can buy whatever that was, though.


----------



## Arabelle

Snowfell said:


> When does the Gorgeous set go on sale at Gracie's? I seem to have lost half my set and need to TT to buy it back but I don't know when it's on sale.



Gracie sells Gorgeous sets in winter. (December 1st to January 31st)  more info here: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Gorgeous_Series

Sale starts end of the season on 15th, so from Jan 15 - 31st I'm assuming.  Hope it helped.


----------



## Snowfell

Arabelle said:


> Gracie sells Gorgeous sets in winter. (December 1st to January 31st)  more info here: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Gorgeous_Series
> 
> Sale starts end of the season on 15th, so from Jan 15 - 31st I'm assuming.  Hope it helped.



Perfect, thanks! That helps a lot.


----------



## Rairu

Hypno KK said:


> I believe that you can because when I started playing I tried to collect some dandelions (in the last stage before puffs and in puff form) and sometimes I still find them among older locker items.



Thank you, I'm running a small store right now and most people have been great to deal with, but I'm keeping a list of who orders and doesn't come through on their orders. I only have 2 on it so far, but once I get to around 10 I might post that info as an FYI to sellers and see what happens.

The great thing about the friend code, is it's more difficult for these kind of people to hide if there is a list.


----------



## Hypno KK

Rairu said:


> Thank you, I'm running a small store right now and most people have been great to deal with, but I'm keeping a list of who orders and doesn't come through on their orders. I only have 2 on it so far, but once I get to around 10 I might post that info as an FYI to sellers and see what happens.
> 
> The great thing about the friend code, is it's more difficult for these kind of people to hide if there is a list.



That sounds like a bad idea and great way to end up in trouble or cause drama. I believe there have been threads talking about bad experiences in the past but they never mention people by name.

The Rules are here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines

I just read them again and it sounds like using the feedback system would be ok. The best place to ask and discuss this is really in one of the threads where you can ask questions about the site (not the game) or by getting in touch with a staff member.


----------



## lemonbiscuit

I wonder if I delete my current town, would I still be able to visit the old town's dream address?
I feel like I want to start a new leaf and have a new challenge...
but I just cannot afford to buy another card and my town is too pretty to be just vanished. 
I would be happy if at least I could preserve it in the dream


----------



## LaBelleFleur

lemonbiscuit said:


> I wonder if I delete my current town, would I still be able to visit the old town's dream address?
> I feel like I want to start a new leaf and have a new challenge...
> but I just cannot afford to buy another card and my town is too pretty to be just vanished.
> I would be happy if at least I could preserve it in the dream


Yep! Your dream town remains, even after your town is gone. But it will be deleted eventually due to lack of updating.


----------



## Hypno KK

lemonbiscuit said:


> I wonder if I delete my current town, would I still be able to visit the old town's dream address?
> I feel like I want to start a new leaf and have a new challenge...
> but I just cannot afford to buy another card and my town is too pretty to be just vanished.
> I would be happy if at least I could preserve it in the dream



It depends. When you delete your town, your old town should stay on the servers for a while before getting deleted, but how long it stays there depends. There was a thread about this a while ago, maybe it'll help: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?319127-Dream-Address-Help


----------



## LordBlumiere

Kind of considering resetting but going to ask these first:

Can the mayor character move to another town?
When a character moves to another town, what stays with the character and what goes away?


----------



## lemonbiscuit

ok, thank you for the answers guys : ]


----------



## Hypno KK

LordBlumiere said:


> Kind of considering resetting but going to ask these first:
> 
> Can the mayor character move to another town?
> When a character moves to another town, what stays with the character and what goes away?



No, the mayor can move. Only the other player characters can (and I think they can only move once, but I could be mistaken).

I don't know what stays and what goes, sorry.


----------



## LordBlumiere

Hypno KK said:


> No, the mayor can move. Only the other player characters can (and I think they can only move once, but I could be mistaken).
> 
> I don't know what stays and what goes, sorry.



Alright, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## deztora

Is there any way to get campers to show up? Like, are there any specific requirements, or is it completely random? I know I've gotten campers even when I had all 10 villagers, so I know that isn't a requirement...


----------



## Arabelle

deztora said:


> Is there any way to get campers to show up? Like, are there any specific requirements, or is it completely random? I know I've gotten campers even when I had all 10 villagers, so I know that isn't a requirement...



Only time you get the camper for 100% sure is right after when the campsite is built and you celebrate the project with the villagers i think.. Then you'll get someone set up the tent & camp next day.

After that it's completely random & luck..


----------



## Klave

If I keep letting Luna decide on my dreams and keep dreaming and exiting and repeating enough times, will that count towards my dreaming achievement badge?


----------



## Akimari

Klave said:


> If I keep letting Luna decide on my dreams and keep dreaming and exiting and repeating enough times, will that count towards my dreaming achievement badge?



I'm pretty positive that it should. I don't think there's a set amount of time that you have to be in the dream for it to count towards the badge, at least not that I know of.


----------



## Klave

Thank you very much, I'll start having some dreams now.


----------



## deztora

^ I can confirm that that works! I got my silver dream badge doing that.


----------



## Ichigo.

So I've been wondering something about lucky clovers. Are there like...conditions you have to meet to get them? I've been playing the same town for a year and a half and I've never picked up a lucky clover. They've all been normal ones. Maybe I just have really bad luck? lmao


----------



## roseflower

aleonhart said:


> So I've been wondering something about lucky clovers. Are there like...conditions you have to meet to get them? I've been playing the same town for a year and a half and I've never picked up a lucky clover. They've all been normal ones. Maybe I just have really bad luck? lmao



It is random, you can?t do anything to grow them, I play since release and in my town I only got three lucky clovers so far. 
If you time travel a lot, you could possibly help them to appear.


----------



## Ichigo.

roseflower said:


> It is random, you can?t do anything to grow them, I play since release and in my town I only got three lucky clovers so far.
> If you time travel a lot, you could possibly help them to appear.



I do time travel a lot and yeah, I only get the normal ones that disappear when you pick them up. Wish they were easier to collect haha.


----------



## roseflower

aleonhart said:


> I do time travel a lot and yeah, I only get the normal ones that disappear when you pick them up. Wish they were easier to collect haha.



Oh this is unfortunate, I guess the lucky clovers appear to be extremly rare, maybe you could try to trade them from other people in the trading boards. Good luck!


----------



## Ichigo.

roseflower said:


> Oh this is unfortunate, I guess the lucky clovers appear to be extremly rare, maybe you could try to trade them from other people in the trading boards. Good luck!



Yeah, I've purchased loads of them from here, but just wondered why I can't find any on my own. Thanks though


----------



## mogyay

what do you think is a more effective way to catch a tarantula? slowly walking around town and entering/leaving through the train station for new spawns *or* saving and continuing near an empty section of town (my town is quite developed right now)


----------



## roseflower

mogyay said:


> what do you think is a more effective way to catch a tarantula? slowly walking around town and entering/leaving through the train station for new spawns *or* saving and continuing near an empty section of town (my town is quite developed right now)



Personally I prefer the entering a house/any door method, the easiest for me is going from a house on the left side of town,
then go searching, then enter another building on the other side of town again, and repeat until you hopefully find what you?re loooking for. Good luck!


----------



## mogyay

roseflower said:


> Personally I prefer the entering a house/any door method, the easiest for me is going from a house on the left side of town,
> then go searching, then enter another building on the other side of town again, and repeat until you hopefully find what you?re loooking for. Good luck!



yay done what you said and i eventually got one! 3 days of searching is now over! the weirdest part is i saw and caught plenty of scorpions but the tarantulas were just refusing to show up at all


----------



## roseflower

mogyay said:


> yay done what you said and i eventually got one! 3 days of searching is now over! the weirdest part is i saw and caught plenty of scorpions but the tarantulas were just refusing to show up at all



Yay that?s great! I?m sure you?ll find the tarantula soon as well, don`t give up
Also I think when I don?t really search for a certain bug, I come across them more often haha^^


----------



## davidxrawr

Two questions:

1. Can I still fish out trash with the beautiful town ordinance?

2. Bug of today and completed 1/2 the set. Can I time travel back a previous day and forward again in order to get the second half of the set?


Just started animal crossing again and i forgot all these things :s


----------



## mogyay

davidxrawr said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Can I still fish out trash with the beautiful town ordinance?
> 
> 2. Bug of today and completed 1/2 the set. Can I time travel back a previous day and forward again in order to get the second half of the set?
> 
> 
> Just started animal crossing again and i forgot all these things :s



1. nope you'll have to change the ordinance or go to someone else's town

2. you don't even have to do that! you just have to rewind the time to before 9 a.m and it resets itself


----------



## davidxrawr

mogyay said:


> 1. nope you'll have to change the ordinance or go to someone else's town
> 
> 2. you don't even have to do that! you just have to rewind the time to before 9 a.m and it resets itself



Ive tried TT back to 8:55 am about 4 times now and I keep getting the same set. Has the set for the bug of been pre-determined already from the beginning of the day or is it just my bad luck.  Anyways would going back and forward a day work, or do I have to wait until next month?


----------



## davidxrawr

davidxrawr said:


> Ive tried TT back to 8:55 am about 4 times now and I keep getting the same set. Has the set for the bug of been pre-determined already from the beginning of the day or is it just my bad luck.  Anyways would going back and forward a day work, or do I have to wait until next month?



bump!

Also would it make a difference if I went back 1 day/forward 1 day vs. forward 1 day/back 1 day 
(I got all my bugs with me I just want the other half of the set T.T)

EDIT: TT'ed back 1 day forward 1 day for the 3rd time and they are still giving the same set :/


----------



## mogyay

davidxrawr said:


> Ive tried TT back to 8:55 am about 4 times now and I keep getting the same set. Has the set for the bug of been pre-determined already from the beginning of the day or is it just my bad luck.  Anyways would going back and forward a day work, or do I have to wait until next month?





davidxrawr said:


> bump!
> 
> Also would it make a difference if I went back 1 day/forward 1 day vs. forward 1 day/back 1 day
> (I got all my bugs with me I just want the other half of the set T.T)
> 
> EDIT: TT'ed back 1 day forward 1 day for the 3rd time and they are still giving the same set :/



it's just luck, i once got like 7 spider web clocks in a row it felt like. you could try trading spares in retail. what are you looking for?


----------



## davidxrawr

mogyay said:


> it's just luck, i once got like 7 spider web clocks in a row it felt like. you could try trading spares in retail. what are you looking for?
> 
> what method are you using to get the furniture as each time i entered the bug off i'd do it methodically so i'd end up with about 7-8 new records (and thus items) which made it a lot easier



A Bug Set item from this list: Firefly Lamp, Hairless Caterpillar Sofa, Ladybug Carpet, Ladybug Chair, Snail Clock, Stag Beetle Chair
A Bug Set item from this list: Beetle Chair, Butterfly Table, Butterfly Wall, Cicada Stereo, Honeycomb Chest, Spider Clock

Everytime i tried TT and resseting I get stuff from the first set. I have all the bugs I need (from the island) but every time I talk to Nat I never get stuff from the second set.


----------



## mogyay

davidxrawr said:


> A Bug Set item from this list: Firefly Lamp, Hairless Caterpillar Sofa, Ladybug Carpet, Ladybug Chair, Snail Clock, Stag Beetle Chair
> A Bug Set item from this list: Beetle Chair, Butterfly Table, Butterfly Wall, Cicada Stereo, Honeycomb Chest, Spider Clock
> 
> Everytime i tried TT and resseting I get stuff from the first set. I have all the bugs I need (from the island) but every time I talk to Nat I never get stuff from the second set.



you can only get up to six items per bug off, i'm sorry i was totally misunderstanding your question earlier, i always thought that if you reset the day you could get the other six (as in it was random if you got prize list A or B) but that might need clarification, you may have to wait until next month for the rest of the set  i'll try finding out but i'm not seeing much on google

edit: it kinda looks like you'll have to wait for next month from what i can see sorry ;_; if you're looking for something specific though i can help. altho i understand if you'd rather get it on your own! sorry about the confusion!


----------



## deztora

davidxrawr said:


> A Bug Set item from this list: Firefly Lamp, Hairless Caterpillar Sofa, Ladybug Carpet, Ladybug Chair, Snail Clock, Stag Beetle Chair
> A Bug Set item from this list: Beetle Chair, Butterfly Table, Butterfly Wall, Cicada Stereo, Honeycomb Chest, Spider Clock
> 
> Everytime i tried TT and resseting I get stuff from the first set. I have all the bugs I need (from the island) but every time I talk to Nat I never get stuff from the second set.


Wait, you're saying you can't get anything from the second set? Because that's ALL I GET! I've done every bug-off, and even in other peoples' towns, but I can't ever get anything from that first set! Can we set up a trade of some sort? I could _drown_ you in butterfly tables and cicada stereos. PM me if interested!


----------



## pafupafu

I have a quick question about plot resetting; my best friend said if you reset too many times without saving your save file can corrupt. Is that true? I tried looking it up and I couldn't find anything reliable, so I'm wondering if anyone here has insight on this.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

pafupafu said:


> I have a quick question about plot resetting; my best friend said if you reset too many times without saving your save file can corrupt. Is that true? I tried looking it up and I couldn't find anything reliable, so I'm wondering if anyone here has insight on this.



I'm not so sure about that...I plot resetted almost 20 times or more I think a while ago, but I haven't corrupted my data yet 

Also, I have a question. So let's say someone visits your dream town. If they talk to Wendell, will they be able to see the designs that I didn't make? I have like a bunch of paths from qr codes, and I'm wondering if people will see those.


----------



## Ichigo.

pafupafu said:


> I have a quick question about plot resetting; my best friend said if you reset too many times without saving your save file can corrupt. Is that true? I tried looking it up and I couldn't find anything reliable, so I'm wondering if anyone here has insight on this.



I've reset the game hundreds of times for different villagers and I've yet to experience any problems. Most people say resetting has nothing to do with corruption. It can happen due to your pressing the power button while saving, or just due to bad luck.


----------



## Klave

I'm trying to get my K.K. badge but I was wondering, if I go see him on Saturday nights in other towns will that count towards the total? Thank you~

Also I've seen conflicting information on whether or not I can catch a mitten crab and gar this time of month. I've seen some places say the former is only available after September 15th and some places say the latter is only during summer (when I clicked on the link it said summer ended August 31st). Also just for clarification, the King Salmon appears in the river after September 15th right?


----------



## jcnorn

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm not so sure about that...I plot resetted almost 20 times or more I think a while ago, but I haven't corrupted my data yet
> 
> Also, I have a question. So let's say someone visits your dream town. If they talk to Wendell, will they be able to see the designs that I didn't make? I have like a bunch of paths from qr codes, and I'm wondering if people will see those.



From what I understand it, they will only see the designs that you made. Not the ones you got via QR codes


----------



## Dawnpiplup

jcnorn said:


> From what I understand it, they will only see the designs that you made. Not the ones you got via QR codes



Oh, ok. Thanks


----------



## pafupafu

aleonhart said:


> I've reset the game hundreds of times for different villagers and I've yet to experience any problems. Most people say resetting has nothing to do with corruption. It can happen due to your pressing the power button while saving, or just due to bad luck.



I see, ok. Thank you! I just wanted to make sure since I tend to do a lot of resetting.


----------



## JeffreyAC

How does the mail deliveries and TTing within the same day works? For example, if it's 7pm can I go back to 10am and have new mail (or maybe 8am first and then 10am) and then go to 7pm and have mail once again? or does the game knows you already got your mail for that day?


----------



## Jacob

JeffreyAC said:


> How does the mail deliveries and TTing within the same day works? For example, if it's 7pm can I go back to 10am and have new mail (or maybe 8am first and then 10am) and then go to 7pm and have mail once again? or does the game knows you already got your mail for that day?



You only receive the important mail, like main from your villagers or your parents at 6 a.m.
You can receive the stuff you ordered from the catalogue by time traveling past 5 p.m. as that is when the second mail comes through. You can time travel back and forth between 4 and 5 if you ordered a lot of furniture, but as for special mail, that will only come once a day. Time traveling backwards a whole day then forwards a day will refresh and resend the special mail. I think


----------



## JeffreyAC

Jacob_lawall said:


> You only receive the important mail, like main from your villagers or your parents at 6 a.m.
> You can receive the stuff you ordered from the catalogue by time traveling past 5 p.m. as that is when the second mail comes through. You can time travel back and forth between 4 and 5 if you ordered a lot of furniture, but as for special mail, that will only come once a day. Time traveling backwards a whole day then forwards a day will refresh and resend the special mail. I think



Thanks


----------



## JeffreyAC

Can a villager move if you TT several times (back and forward) within the same day? (might sound stupid but...)


----------



## Jacob

JeffreyAC said:


> Can a villager move if you TT several times (back and forward) within the same day? (might sound stupid but...)



Nope


----------



## JeffreyAC

JeffreyAC said:


> Thanks


----------



## Burumun

Will I get StreetPass move-ins if I don't check the showcase?

I've had a free space since Wednesday even though I'm sure I've SP'ed people, but I'm not sure if it's just because I was lucky or if it's because I haven't gone to the showcase yet.


----------



## Arabelle

Burumun said:


> Will I get StreetPass move-ins if I don't check the showcase?
> 
> I've had a free space since Wednesday even though I'm sure I've SP'ed people, but I'm not sure if it's just because I was lucky or if it's because I haven't gone to the showcase yet.



My guess is that people you streetpassed with didnt have any voided villagers.  I'm pretty sure you can pick up voided villagers w/o checking the showcase.. You can also pick up what's on premium at the Retails for the day.


----------



## HoennMaster

Trying to unlock the QR code machine from Sable. Today she and Mabel told me the story about Labelle working for Gracie. 

Anyone know what day this is? Just curious on how many more days I have before getting it.


----------



## rins

Hi, is it possible to move out the villager that moved in the most recent??


----------



## Klave

rins said:


> Hi, is it possible to move out the villager that moved in the most recent??



From what I've heard, it is possible but highly unlikely.

Today I caught a gar and mitten crab on a fishing tour - 2 of the 3 fish remaining to complete my encyclopaedia. Will I have any luck trying to get them e.g. in a balloon tour or will they not spawn there?


----------



## Ichigo.

So about money trees...are they really hard to grow or something? I've read that the chances of the tree producing bags of money increases with the more money you bury. I'm not concerned about profit, I just wanted trees with money bags for the sake of their look, so I planted like a bunch of 99k bags. At least 20. None of them produced any money bags and they seem fully grown. I have been time traveling (which includes time traveling backwards) so I don't know if that affected it?


----------



## Mint

aleonhart said:


> So about money trees...are they really hard to grow or something? I've read that the chances of the tree producing bags of money increases with the more money you bury. I'm not concerned about profit, I just wanted trees with money bags for the sake of their look, so I planted like a bunch of 99k bags. At least 20. None of them produced any money bags and they seem fully grown. I have been time traveling (which includes time traveling backwards) so I don't know if that affected it?



Plant only one at a time! 
I've been growing money trees for the sake of how they look and I have found that planting many at once is not a good idea. When I planted many at once (several on the same day), only one of them grew into a money tree. I have found that planting one each day will always result in a money tree. This was with 99k bags being buried each time. Make sure you're using a golden shovel. TTing didn't affect any of mine.


----------



## Ichigo.

Mint said:


> Plant only one at a time!
> I've been growing money trees for the sake of how they look and I have found that planting many at once is not a good idea. When I planted many at once (several on the same day), only one of them grew into a money tree. I have found that planting one each day will always result in a money tree. This was with 99k bags being buried each time. Make sure you're using a golden shovel. TTing didn't affect any of mine.



Yeah, I've been using a golden shovel. But thank you!! I tried planting just one by itself today, so let's hope it grows ^^


----------



## Mint

aleonhart said:


> Yeah, I've been using a golden shovel. But thank you!! I tried planting just one by itself today, so let's hope it grows ^^



Ah, okay. I'm not sure why all of yours failed then. I hope it grows too! c:


----------



## JeffreyAC

Under what circumstances can I TT several days/months without lossing a villager? I think after rejecting a moving? Is that true and is there another one(s)?


----------



## Ichigo.

JeffreyAC said:


> Under what circumstances can I TT several days/months without lossing a villager? I think after rejecting a moving? Is that true and is there another one(s)?



That's the only one I know of. I rejected someone's move when my game was in November, and traveled all the way to April. Didn't lose a single villager. I've also done it a number of times before that with the same results.


----------



## Hypno KK

JeffreyAC said:


> Under what circumstances can I TT several days/months without lossing a villager? I think after rejecting a moving? Is that true and is there another one(s)?



Yes, that's the only one if you're TTing forward.


----------



## jcnorn

Same if you are deciding to take a break from the game, make sure to reject a move first


----------



## Defranco

If I TT AFTER Ive gone to somebody's town to accept their villager in boxes, will the building on the house start? Or will the villager be voided?


----------



## Campy

Defranco said:


> If I TT AFTER Ive gone to somebody's town to accept their villager in boxes, will the building on the house start? Or will the villager be voided?


They'll build their house, no worries!


----------



## Defranco

Campy said:


> They'll build their house, no worries!



Pretty sure I should have worried, and mightve just lost Fauna.


----------



## JeffreyAC

aleonhart said:


> That's the only one I know of. I rejected someone's move when my game was in November, and traveled all the way to April. Didn't lose a single villager. I've also done it a number of times before that with the same results.





Hypno KK said:


> Yes, that's the only one if you're TTing forward.





jcnorn said:


> Same if you are deciding to take a break from the game, make sure to reject a move first



Thanks. I TT two years and they are all there


----------



## Campy

Defranco said:


> Pretty sure I should have worried, and mightve just lost Fauna.


The moment you left their town again, the game saved and your game knows Fauna is supposed to move in. TTing doesn't undo that. It is, however, possible that it takes longer than a day for them to put down their plot. What's making you think she won't show up?


----------



## Defranco

Campy said:


> The moment you left their town again, the game saved and your game knows Fauna is supposed to move in. TTing doesn't undo that. It is, however, possible that it takes longer than a day for them to put down their plot. What's making you think she won't show up?



I couldnt find the plot where she was building her house. But i didnt look at the acre in front of my train station. I found her. Thank you for answering my question!


----------



## Campy

Defranco said:


> I couldnt find the plot where she was building her house. But i didnt look at the acre in front of my train station. I found her. Thank you for answering my question!


Glad you found her! And you're welcome.


----------



## lars708

JeffreyAC said:


> Thanks. I TT two years and they are all there



Omg hi haven't seen you in a while!


----------



## mogyay

alright so diana just asked me to move, i said no, can i now tt a month ahead and no one will move?


----------



## Vizionari

mogyay said:


> alright so diana just asked me to move, i said no, can i now tt a month ahead and no one will move?



Yep, you can.


----------



## mogyay

Vizionari said:


> Yep, you can.



thank you vizionari!!!!!


----------



## JeffreyAC

If a villager's home is gone today (he was in boxes yesterday), can I go to another town and ask a villager in boxes to move in or do I have to wait "x" days before someone new moving in?


----------



## mogyay

JeffreyAC said:


> If a villager's home is gone today (he was in boxes yesterday), can I go to another town and ask a villager in boxes to move in or do I have to wait "x" days before someone new moving in?



no you can ask the villager to move in now! just as long as the house is gone


----------



## JeffreyAC

mogyay said:


> no you can ask the villager to move in now! just as long as the house is gone



Thanks


----------



## Klave

The Bug Tourney is coming up! How can I ensure I get as much bug furniture as possible?


----------



## Burumun

Klave said:


> The Bug Tourney is coming up! How can I ensure I get as much bug furniture as possible?



Here's a guide to how points are awarded.

While you can't control the color factor, as far as I know, you can organize your bugs by rarity, bug type, and then size (so put, for instance, your monarch butterflies next to each other, then organize them by size). Turn in the less rare bugs first, then move up as you get more points.

You need at least 80 points for the bug furniture. From what I understand, the points in the top table are the default points without the multipliers, so start off with large C-Class bugs and work your way up.

Of course you can start collecting beforehand, which might help, although you'll have to be careful with lining the bugs up according to size. Some of the bugs in the higher classes can't even be caught during the Bug-Off, so you'll have to store those if you want to enter them at all.

Good luck!


----------



## davidxrawr

I forget how often to villagers ask to leavearly town? Like if a villager wanted to move out and I said no, how long until the next villager asks to move out?


----------



## roseflower

davidxrawr said:


> I forget how often to villagers ask to leavearly town? Like if a villager wanted to move out and I said no, how long until the next villager asks to move out?



The villagers can ask to move out the very next day after you stopped one from moving out, usually it?s two or a few more days though.


----------



## pafupafu

okay so can anyone help me with this? why did this shrub die?





is it too close to the river or something? the one next to it grew fine so i'm not sure if that's the problem or not.


----------



## RainCrossing

pafupafu said:


> okay so can anyone help me with this? why did this shrub die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it too close to the river or something? the one next to it grew fine so i'm not sure if that's the problem or not.



Because only 12 bushes can be touching each other in a line (diagonal, vertical and horizontally)


----------



## pafupafu

RainCrossing said:


> Because only 12 bushes can be touching each other in a line (diagonal, vertical and horizontally)



So the empty space inbetween those two bushes doesn't count as a chain breaker? There's only one bush diagonal from it and there's only 8 bushes on the left.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

pafupafu said:


> So the empty space inbetween those two bushes doesn't count as a chain breaker? There's only one bush diagonal from it and there's only 8 bushes on the left.


Nope, diagonal bushes still count. You have to be able to walk between the bushes for it to count as a chain breaker.


----------



## pafupafu

LaBelleFleur said:


> Nope, diagonal bushes still count. You have to be able to walk between the bushes for it to count as a chain breaker.



Oooh, I see! Darn. Well, thank you guys for the help .


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I know a lot of people have asked this question, but I'm still lost on how to make a poll. Where do you click on?


----------



## Libra

Okay, so I have two questions. ^_^

One: after how much time (as in; how many weeks/months) do villagers who have moved out start appearing on Main Street ?

Two: how many villagers need to have moved out before the first one that moved out starts appearing on Main Street ? I've read that the number is five; is that correct ? So let's say the first one to move out is Sterling and then four more villagers move out, will Sterling appear on Main Street then ?

Thanks!


----------



## jcnorn

Libra said:


> Okay, so I have two questions. ^_^
> 
> One: after how much time (as in; how many weeks/months) do villagers who have moved out start appearing on Main Street ?
> 
> Two: how many villagers need to have moved out before the first one that moved out starts appearing on Main Street ? I've read that the number is five; is that correct ? So let's say the first one to move out is Sterling and then four more villagers move out, will Sterling appear on Main Street then ?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, I believe the number is 5, so when the fifth one moves the first one will appear. And then when the 6th one moves, the second one to have moved will appear  Doesn't matter how long it takes for them to move out though.


----------



## Libra

jcnorn said:


> Yes, I believe the number is 5, so when the fifth one moves the first one will appear. And then when the 6th one moves, the second one to have moved will appear  Doesn't matter how long it takes for them to move out though.



Okay, that confirms what I've read. Thanks! ^_^


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Dawnpiplup said:


> I know a lot of people have asked this question, but I'm still lost on how to make a poll. Where do you click on?


When you're creating a thread, make your post, and then before hitting 'Submit New Thread', scroll all the way to the bottom and click the checkbox under 'Post a Poll', and enter how many options you want your poll to have. Once you hit 'Submit New Thread', you'll be taken to a page where you can customize your poll.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

LaBelleFleur said:


> When you're creating a thread, make your post, and then before hitting 'Submit New Thread', scroll all the way to the bottom and click the checkbox under 'Post a Poll', and enter how many options you want your poll to have. Once you hit 'Submit New Thread', you'll be taken to a page where you can customize your poll.



Oh, ok I get it now. Thanks


----------



## mintellect

If your tenth villager has set up a plot, can people be thinking of moving?


----------



## chocopug

I want to travel back to January of this year (I only started playing NL this summer, so I want to experience what I've missed). If I do this, will anything go wrong? Gladys is moving out tomorrow, so that means when I go back she'll be gone, right? Should I travel back via my DS clock, or will it be okay if I just change the in-game clock?

Please excuse the silly questions! So far all my TT experience has just been going back a few hours in the same day, and I need some reassurance that I'm not about to turn my town into a big disaster... >_>;


----------



## mogyay

chocopug said:


> I want to travel back to January of this year (I only started playing NL this summer, so I want to experience what I've missed). If I do this, will anything go wrong? Gladys is moving out tomorrow, so that means when I go back she'll be gone, right? Should I travel back via my DS clock, or will it be okay if I just change the in-game clock?
> 
> Please excuse the silly questions! So far all my TT experience has just been going back a few hours in the same day, and I need some reassurance that I'm not about to turn my town into a big disaster... >_>;



travelling back only counts as a day  so gladys will be gone when you tt back yeah. you can use either, if you have another copy of acnl though it's probably better just to use the in game clock as to not mess up the time for any other games you have. just make sure you're not tt'ing forward to january (of next year) as that will have bad consequences.


----------



## chocopug

mogyay said:


> travelling back only counts as a day  so gladys will be gone when you tt back yeah. you can use either, if you have another copy of acnl though it's probably better just to use the in game clock as to not mess up the time for any other games you have. just make sure you're not tt'ing forward to january (of next year) as that will have bad consequences.



Thank you! That's good to hear. I've got another game which uses real time so I'll leave my DS clock alone and just change it in-game then. ^^


----------



## MayorOfBangtan

Ok. This has probably been answered, & I did read the first page. (So many questions to go through T*T)

I really don't know anyone who plays the game in real life. I need a few things like pears and peaches, ect... 
I do know that if you add someone on their DS, they have to add you back to go to their town and be currently playing the game, right? Oh, and have their gate open. 

Is this right or is there an easier way to do this? The game is getting kinda boring without being able to go to other towns!


----------



## lars708

MayorOfBangtan said:


> Ok. This has probably been answered, & I did read the first page. (So many questions to go through T*T)
> 
> I really don't know anyone who plays the game in real life. I need a few things like pears and peaches, ect...
> I do know that if you add someone on their DS, they have to add you back to go to their town and be currently playing the game, right? Oh, and have their gate open.
> 
> Is this right or is there an easier way to do this? The game is getting kinda boring without being able to go to other towns!



Yup, you are right, but you can also add each other to your best friends lists and by doing so, you can chat with each other even when you are not in the same town! As long as you are both connected to the internet you can chat. You have to be in the same town if you want to add each other to the best friends list though.


----------



## davroslek

I completed my museum in my main town a while ago, so where is my museum model? I have read that it randomly shops up in the museum gift shop. Is this true?


----------



## roseflower

davroslek said:


> I completed my museum in my main town a while ago, so where is my museum model? I have read that it randomly shops up in the museum gift shop. Is this true?



Yes it will show up in the museum shop, but it is random, and since there?so many items being sold, it might take a while to show up.


----------



## Balam Ajaw

I have Perfect Town, but I want to move out some villagers, this will affect me in any way?


----------



## mogyay

Balam Ajaw said:


> I have Perfect Town, but I want to move out some villagers, this will affect me in any way?



nope! well unless someone moves in on top of trees/flowers and that somehow tips the balance but i rly doubt it


----------



## Sashataras

I have a question, okay. You know when jack the czar of Halloween comes around to ask someone if they would like to be a loyal subject? Well what happens if you say no? Does he make you anyways? I want to find out before I make a decision!


----------



## Ichigo.

Sashataras said:


> I have a question, okay. You know when jack the czar of Halloween comes around to ask someone if they would like to be a loyal subject? Well what happens if you say no? Does he make you anyways? I want to find out before I make a decision!



Yup, he makes you do it anyway! I told him no when I time traveled past October, and he just laughed and made me go along with him anyway haha.


----------



## mirukushake

Can you give fortune slips to other players? (after you eat them and before you exchange them)


----------



## Burumun

mirukushake said:


> Can you give fortune slips to other players? (after you eat them and before you exchange them)



I'm almost 100% sure you can. If you can put them on the ground, other players can pick them up, meaning you can give them to others.


----------



## Wimew

This is my first time playing animal crossings     I'm enjoying it

Is there a list anywhere if the animals and their personalities?


----------



## Burumun

Wimew said:


> This is my first time playing animal crossings     I'm enjoying it
> 
> Is there a list anywhere if the animals and their personalities?



This page has all the personalities, then the pages for the personalities show all the villagers, with pictures, of that personality.

This page lists all the villagers and has some basic information.

Also, there's this page, which isn't by personality but by species, which looks pretty nice in my opinion.

If you just google "acnl villagers", you can basically find lists like these pretty easily. ^^


----------



## PaperBag

So kid cat moved out 2 days ago and I haven't played online or streetpassed anyone in the meantime, does that mean he's still in my void, so the next person who contacts me can get him? I'm asking because I want to bring a new villager in from the trading board so I can plot reset, but I'm afraid not having a clear void may cause issues.


----------



## Burumun

Never mind, ended up TT'ing back, so I found out the answer myself.


----------



## Burumun

PaperBag said:


> So kid cat moved out 2 days ago and I haven't played online or streetpassed anyone in the meantime, does that mean he's still in my void, so the next person who contacts me can get him? I'm asking because I want to bring a new villager in from the trading board so I can plot reset, but I'm afraid not having a clear void may cause issues.



If you've played with someone locally, then your void has been cleared (since you didn't say anything about that).

Otherwise, yes, he is in your void, and the next person you connect him will probably get him, especially if they have a villager moving out on that day. Maybe ask if they have a second town where you can void him, or try on the Train Station forums to see if you can void him there.


----------



## almyki

> *Do you personally situate new shops in your town or are they randomly placed?*
> All shops are in fixed places. The only facilities you get to place are the Police Station and the Reset Center.



Can't you place the campsite and cafe where you want as well?  

Also, what is the 'bright nights festival' that was mentioned?  I've never heard of it.

Thank you,
Ali


----------



## FireNinja1

almyki said:


> Can't you place the campsite and cafe where you want as well?
> 
> Also, what is the 'bright nights festival' that was mentioned?  I've never heard of it.
> 
> Thank you,
> Ali


Yes, you can place those two structures where you want.

Bright Lights Festival was a holiday in ACWW. Truth be told, I had never heard of it before either, but I found an article on it if you want more information.


----------



## oranje

What is the best method to make villagers move?


----------



## lars708

oranje said:


> What is the best method to make villagers move?



I'd like to know this too, i heard a lot of methods but i want to know which one is true. The whack your villagers multiple times with a net method didn't work at all for me.


----------



## DoctorGrunge

Does a villager not ask to move out during a holiday/event? I'm trying to get a certain villager out and It's been 4 days since one of my villagers asked to move out.


----------



## Ichigo.

DoctorGrunge said:


> Does a villager not ask to move out during a holiday/event? I'm trying to get a certain villager out and It's been 4 days since one of my villagers asked to move out.



I don't know the exact answer to this, so maybe someone can elaborate, but I've noticed this too. No one seems to ping me to move when there's a tournament going on or when it's someone's birthday. They will the day after though.


----------



## asleep

hi! i'm new and i was just wondering how many trees your town should have? i feel like my town has too many trees and i really want to chop some down and just keep the fruit trees and a few pines. is this a bad thing to do?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

asleep said:


> hi! i'm new and i was just wondering how many trees your town should have? i feel like my town has too many trees and i really want to chop some down and just keep the fruit trees and a few pines. is this a bad thing to do?


Welcome to the forums! 

If you want to have a 'pefect town' (which nets you the golden watering can & flower clock PWP, along with the chance of Jacob's ladders growing along cliffs), you will need between 110 & 200 trees. But if that doesn't matter to you, do whatever you'd like, it's your town! Personally, I only have fruit trees and a couple of cedar trees, with only one or two spruce trees.


----------



## JeffreyAC

If a villager is going to be in boxes tomorrow but I need more time to have her adopted can I TT back a couple days to have more time before she's in boxes? Or will that count as a day forward and she'll be in boxes after I TT?

Thanks &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## cherrysplash

Can I TT forward even when a villager in boxes (from another town) is going to go live in my town? Or would they disappear? I really need to TT but one of my dreamies is having their home plotted tomorrow, and they had come from another town. I don't want to risk it either.


----------



## Reese

JeffreyAC said:


> If a villager is going to be in boxes tomorrow but I need more time to have her adopted can I TT back a couple days to have more time before she's in boxes? Or will that count as a day forward and she'll be in boxes after I TT?
> 
> Thanks ��


Going backwards any amount of time (except within the same day) counts as one new day, so yeah she'll be in boxes. But you can keep TTing backwards within the same day to keep her in boxes for however long you need!



cherrysplash said:


> Can I TT forward even when a villager in boxes (from another town) is going to go live in my town? Or would they disappear? I really need to TT but one of my dreamies is having their home plotted tomorrow, and they had come from another town. I don't want to risk it either.


Yes you can, most people do this!


----------



## Grumble

Reese said:


> Going backwards any amount of time (except within the same day) counts as one new day, so yeah she'll be in boxes. But you can keep TTing backwards within the same day to keep her in boxes for however long you need!



I was curious about this so I did some reading and figuring out a while ago.

Even going back in time on the same day WILL count as time travel IF you've played at that time before.

So if it's 11:00pm in your game, you cannot set your clock to anything earlier than that or the game will count it as time travel.

You can save and quit, and put it aside for days and days, and then set the clock to 11:01pm today and it will be fine. It's because 11:01pm on Oct 14th has not passed in your game.

Does this make sense? I hope so. 

Edit: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/stalk-market This is where I first read about what the game considers time travel.



> Daylight Saving Time
> 
> You can avoid all time travel problems by *making sure that the clock doesn't say the same date and time as it did when you were playing earlier*. If you need to turn your 3DS clock back because of Daylight Saving Time, be sure to wait until the repeated time has passed. For example, if you change your 3DS clock from 1:59AM to 1:00AM, be sure to wait until your clock says 2AM or later before you start playing again.


----------



## lars708

Grumble said:


> I was curious about this so I did some reading and figuring out a while ago.
> 
> Even going back in time on the same day WILL count as time travel IF you've played at that time before.
> 
> So if it's 11:00pm in your game, you cannot set your clock to anything earlier than that or the game will count it as time travel.
> 
> You can save and quit, and put it aside for days and days, and then set the clock to 11:01pm today and it will be fine. It's because 11:01pm on Oct 14th has not passed in your game.
> 
> Does this make sense? I hope so.
> 
> Edit: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/stalk-market This is where I first read about what the game considers time travel.



Whoa this is incredibly useful! Thank you so much!


----------



## Grumble

lars708 said:


> Whoa this is incredibly useful! Thank you so much!



I'm happy it was useful! 

I lost a villager who was getting ready to move by switching to my hub's 3DS when mine died, and he hadn't put his clock forward for daylight saving time! :O

So I started reading up about it all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! And it's really helpful to make a "game note" when you save and quit your game of what day and time it was when you quit. I'm really anal about it now, making sure I always know what time it last was in Moga and Qeynos-my two towns.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Can a villager move back in before they strat walking around the city in new leaf?


----------



## Reese

Grumble said:


> I was curious about this so I did some reading and figuring out a while ago.
> 
> Even going back in time on the same day WILL count as time travel IF you've played at that time before.
> 
> So if it's 11:00pm in your game, you cannot set your clock to anything earlier than that or the game will count it as time travel.
> 
> You can save and quit, and put it aside for days and days, and then set the clock to 11:01pm today and it will be fine. It's because 11:01pm on Oct 14th has not passed in your game.
> 
> Does this make sense? I hope so.
> 
> Edit: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/stalk-market This is where I first read about what the game considers time travel.


Yup it does! But since it's still the same day villagers in boxes shouldn't move out.


----------



## pafupafu

I hope this question isn't too obvious, but I was wondering if it was possible for a villager to ping for moving while another villager is already planning to move? 
Like if Cheri told me she was moving out on the 17th, would any other villagers ping me about moving in the meantime?


----------



## mogyay

pafupafu said:


> I hope this question isn't too obvious, but I was wondering if it was possible for a villager to ping for moving while another villager is already planning to move?
> Like if Cheri told me she was moving out on the 17th, would any other villagers ping me about moving in the meantime?



nope, no villagers will ping you to leave if cheri is planning on leaving


----------



## AshAC10

My villager Tiffany came to me and said she had a dream of someone named Selma and wondered if she would ever see her again. I tried to figure out who Selma was on Google but it led me to an Animal Crossing wiki in another language. Is it a little easter egg for the American version of the game to tie in another version of it?


----------



## Ichigo.

AshAC10 said:


> My villager Tiffany came to me and said she had a dream of someone named Selma and wondered if she would ever see her again. I tried to figure out who Selma was on Google but it led me to an Animal Crossing wiki in another language. Is it a little easter egg for the American version of the game to tie in another version of it?



I'm pretty sure that just means someone named Selma visited your dream town and spoke to your villagers


----------



## AshAC10

aleonhart said:


> I'm pretty sure that just means someone named Selma visited your dream town and spoke to your villagers



Ah, wow, I completely forgot about that!! No one had visited my town so it wasn't even an option in my mind. Thanks! That makes a lot more sense


----------



## Grumble

I have 9 villagers.

One is in boxes.

Can I go to another town and invite an in-boxes villager to my town?

Or does my in-boxes villager mess this up?


----------



## mogyay

Grumble said:


> I have 9 villagers.
> 
> One is in boxes.
> 
> Can I go to another town and invite an in-boxes villager to my town?
> 
> Or does my in-boxes villager mess this up?



you can invite them to your town just fine! it's only if you have ten villagers and one's in boxes when you can't invite anyone


----------



## Grumble

mogyay said:


> you can invite them to your town just fine! it's only if you have ten villagers and one's in boxes when you can't invite anyone



Oh! That's good to know for the future! I ended up waiting til the one in boxes moved out before trying to trade. And now probably having to wait until tomorrow to trade for it.  Oops.

Thanks for your reply! I'll remember that!


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm busy plot resetting for Whitney at the moment and can't check. Does anyone know if you can set up long benches in different directions? I intend to set up a fire pit and surround it with log benches and am wondering if they would be able to face the fire pit or if they would all just face forward? 

I figure they all just face forward and I'll have to adjust my plans, but it couldn't hurt to ask. I've honestly never really bothered with any Public Works Projects and am just working with assumptions at the moment.


----------



## mogyay

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I'm busy plot resetting for Whitney at the moment and can't check. Does anyone know if you can set up long benches in different directions? I intend to set up a fire pit and surround it with log benches and am wondering if they would be able to face the fire pit or if they would all just face forward?
> 
> I figure they all just face forward and I'll have to adjust my plans, but it couldn't hurt to ask. I've honestly never really bothered with any Public Works Projects and am just working with assumptions at the moment.



they all just face forward i'm afraid. i guess though the log bench is the only bench that would look ok if it was the wrong direction from the fire pit?? but i can see how it would get on your nerves if you actually sat on it


----------



## oranje

So I have a question regarding plot resetting. Today I just invited my 10th villager from another town. Would I have to wait another day until I can do the plot resetting or can I time travel? I thought I wouldn't be able to time travel since changing the date isn't an option for a new player.


----------



## Grumble

I think you can TT to 5:57am (not sure if that's the right time I'm not used to plot resetting) and save & quit. Then wait a few mins to make a new player.

Can anyone confirm the time?


----------



## HopeForHyrule

The day starts over at 6 a.m., so if you change the time to right before 6 on your main character, save and quit, you can start plot resetting them from 6 a.m. onward.


----------



## oranje

Flutterlove said:


> The day starts over at 6 a.m., so if you change the time to right before 6 on your main character, save and quit, you can start plot resetting them from 6 a.m. onward.



So if I TT to tomorrow and set the time at 5:57 or so then save and quit and start a new character, I'd be able to plot reset? I just want to double check.


----------



## Grumble

oranje said:


> So if I TT to tomorrow and set the time at 5:57 or so then save and quit and start a new character, I'd be able to plot reset? I just want to double check.



Correct!  Although, I have heard that sometimes the new villager won't plot until 2 and maybe 3 days after you invite them. Though, for me they always have plotted the very next day so far!

Good luck! ♪♫

As long as you don't skip any days when TTing, you won't lose the villager.


----------



## oranje

Grumble said:


> Correct!  Although, I have heard that sometimes the new villager won't plot until 2 and maybe 3 days after you invite them. Though, for me they always have plotted the very next day so far!
> 
> Good luck! ♪♫
> 
> As long as you don't skip any days when TTing, you won't lose the villager.



Thank you!


----------



## mirukushake

For holiday events, can you receive the same item again? For example, if I have an EU game and I got the veggie basket this year, can I receive it again next year?


----------



## Punchyleaf

mirukushake said:


> For holiday events, can you receive the same item again? For example, if I have an EU game and I got the veggie basket this year, can I receive it again next year?



Yes, you receive the holiday items every holiday, even if you received it the prior year


----------



## mirukushake

Punchyleaf said:


> Yes, you receive the holiday items every holiday, even if you received it the prior year



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Grumble

Why is a villager named "Sly" not a fox? That's just wrong. The only sly animal is a fox. Alligators are not even remotely sly at all! Lol!

Then again, Jock squirrels don't make much sense either, haha!


----------



## xxdreamer

Does anyone know if it's possible for the 10th villager to move out still? Or is it guaranteed that they will stay and you would have to move another villager out first?


----------



## Ichigo.

xxdreamer said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible for the 10th villager to move out still? Or is it guaranteed that they will stay and you would have to move another villager out first?



I'm sure it's possible, but it's not as likely to happen.


----------



## FireNinja1

aleonhart said:


> I'm sure it's possible, but it's not as likely to happen.



It is indeed possible, but as you said it is very unlikely to occur.


----------



## Grumble

To my understanding, the villager who moves out is random among your current villagers. The game doesn't decide who will move out until the villager is already moved in, so they could be the one who gets picked, right? I'd say if what I've heard is the truth, then the newest villager has just as much chance to get picked to move out as the others.

I will say, though, that I don't remember the newest villager being the one to move out in any of my cycles yet.


----------



## Burumun

xxdreamer said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible for the 10th villager to move out still? Or is it guaranteed that they will stay and you would have to move another villager out first?



I'm almost sure it's possible, but I think you may need to get another villager to ask to move out first - they don't have to actually move, but I think the last villager to move in won't be the first to request to move out.


----------



## roseflower

Burumun said:


> I'm almost sure it's possible, but I think you may need to get another villager to ask to move out first - they don't have to actually move, but I think the last villager to move in won't be the first to request to move out.



It is possible to move out the last villager who moved in, it might just take a while, patience it is!
From my experience it is rather random who asks to move out.


----------



## mirukushake

Is there any way to view your HHA rating without talking to Lyle?


----------



## Jacob

mirukushake said:


> Is there any way to view your HHA rating without talking to Lyle?



Technically no but if you streetpass someone, your rating shows up on ur TPC


----------



## shivarr

Why Gracie never visits my town? I have T.I.Y. and want to upgrade. Where will she be if she actually visits?


----------



## Ichigo.

shivarr said:


> Why Gracie never visits my town? I have T.I.Y. and want to upgrade. Where will she be if she actually visits?



your town plaza. her visits are completely random, and some people tend to have trouble getting her to show up.


----------



## shivarr

Aww :/ well thanks anyways, guess I've just been unlucky with her.


----------



## lars708

shivarr said:


> Aww :/ well thanks anyways, guess I've just been unlucky with her.



I wanted to add this: you also need to spend a fair amount in the T.I.Y. store if you want her to show up. I do not know the exact numbers anymore but i remember it being a lot.


----------



## pafupafu

lars708 said:


> I wanted to add this: you also need to spend a fair amount in the T.I.Y. store if you want her to show up. I do not know the exact numbers anymore but i remember it being a lot.



Its 70k bells spent for her first visit. After your 4th check you need to have spent at least 100k at TIY for the upgrade :~).


----------



## jcnorn

I seem to have more luck with her showing up after spending a lot extra in the T.I.Y. Like I get her first visit and then she doesn't show for ages, until I nearly empty the store a couple of days and she shows up again. It could be just my luck though and nothing concrete.


----------



## lars708

pafupafu said:


> Its 70k bells spent for her first visit. After your 4th check you need to have spent at least 100k at TIY for the upgrade :~).



Oh that isn't too bad hahah!


----------



## pafupafu

Can bushes be planted next to public work projects or will they wilt?


----------



## lars708

pafupafu said:


> Can bushes be planted next to public work projects or will they wilt?



They will wilt if i remember correctly. Has been a while since i last played the game though.


----------



## Akimari

lars708 said:


> They will wilt if i remember correctly. Has been a while since i last played the game though.



Yupp, they do wilt unfortunately. They'll also wilt if planted directly next to buildings or directly alongside the cliff, rivers, ponds, and the north fence.


----------



## Libra

Hope someone can help me with this! Thanks in advance! <3

1) I was wondering what fruit villagers ask for. Mine tend to ask for fruit in general, an apple (which is my native fruit) or - if it's not an apple - most of the time a peach. I always make sure to give them a perfect version of whatever fruit they ask for.

My question now is; will villagers ask for fruit such as a durian, or a banana, and so on? I honestly can't remember if mine ever have and I'm being curious whether that is normal or just a coincidence.

2) I've read that if you put something (a flower, or a pattern, or...) where a time capsule has been buried, that the capsule will disappear. But does it disappear forever or would it show up somewhere else on the day the villager asks you to get it for them? And also; would it ever show up in the police station?

Thanks in advance for the answers! <3


----------



## Libra

Got another question! ^_^

Which PWP's are animated (as in they somehow "move", I'm not talking about any of the lamps)? I think the following are, but am I missing any?

Fountain
Cube Sculpture
Fire Pit
Statue Fountain
Torch
Video Screen
Windmill
Wind Turbine
Lighthouse
Geyser

I know you can interact with the Water Pump and Instrument Shelter but I don't really consider those "animated". ^_^


----------



## JeffreyAC

Libra said:


> My question now is; will villagers ask for fruit such as a durian, or a banana, and so on? I honestly can't remember if mine ever have and I'm being curious whether that is normal or just a coincidence.



Mine have never asked for those too, so I'm guessing nope.


----------



## Libra

JeffreyAC said:


> Mine have never asked for those too, so I'm guessing nope.



Really? Okay, thank you, that confirms what I was thinking then. ^_^


----------



## pafupafu

My T.I.Y. just closed to expand, how long does it take to reopen?


----------



## Reese

Libra said:


> 2) I've read that if you put something (a flower, or a pattern, or...) where a time capsule has been buried, that the capsule will disappear. But does it disappear forever or would it show up somewhere else on the day the villager asks you to get it for them? And also; would it ever show up in the police station?


The capsules always disappear until it's time to dig them back up, anyway; but yeah if you put something on top of the spot it'll move to the nearest available spot. I imagine it could show up in the police station if there was no space for it to move to, although I don't know if there's a limit to how far it'll move or if you'd have to cover literally every square in town lol



Libra said:


> Got another question! ^_^
> 
> Which PWP's are animated (as in they somehow "move", I'm not talking about any of the lamps)? I think the following are, but am I missing any?
> 
> Fountain
> Cube Sculpture
> Fire Pit
> Statue Fountain
> Torch
> Video Screen
> Windmill
> Wind Turbine
> Lighthouse
> Geyser
> 
> I know you can interact with the Water Pump and Instrument Shelter but I don't really consider those "animated". ^_^


The drilling rig moves iirc? The lights on the tower scroll and change color. The zen, fairytale, and modern clocks all have something pop out/light up on the top of the hour, if you'd include those.



pafupafu said:


> My T.I.Y. just closed to expand, how long does it take to reopen?


1-2 days? That was a while ago for me but I'd be surprised if it were longer than that.


----------



## Libra

Reese said:


> The capsules always disappear until it's time to dig them back up, anyway; but yeah if you put something on top of the spot it'll move to the nearest available spot. I imagine it could show up in the police station if there was no space for it to move to, although I don't know if there's a limit to how far it'll move or if you'd have to cover literally every square in town lol



Thank you for answering! Do you think a capsule would show up on the beach if there is no space in my town?



Reese said:


> The drilling rig moves iirc? The lights on the tower scroll and change color. The zen, fairytale, and modern clocks all have something pop out/light up on the top of the hour, if you'd include those.



Ah, OK! Thanks, that helps a lot! <3


----------



## Reese

Libra said:


> Thank you for answering! Do you think a capsule would show up on the beach if there is no space in my town?
> 
> Ah, OK! Thanks, that helps a lot! <3


No problem! And possibly! You can always just bury it on the beach in the first place if you're worried about that.

Also forgot the lights on the illuminated projects (tree, heart, clock) dance around, and I'd also imagine the lights on the traffic signal change, although I've never seen it in a town.


----------



## jcnorn

Libra said:


> 1) I was wondering what fruit villagers ask for. Mine tend to ask for fruit in general, an apple (which is my native fruit) or - if it's not an apple - most of the time a peach. I always make sure to give them a perfect version of whatever fruit they ask for.
> 
> My question now is; will villagers ask for fruit such as a durian, or a banana, and so on? I honestly can't remember if mine ever have and I'm being curious whether that is normal or just a coincidence.



They can indeed ask for other fruits that isn't growing in your town. In my first town they did that and also mentioned 'This doesn't grow here in town, but I hope you can find one anyway'. About Durians and Bananas in particular I don't know. I think it's mostly the most common; apple, cherry, peach, orange, pears that they ask for.


----------



## Grumble

jcnorn said:


> They can indeed ask for other fruits that isn't growing in your town. In my first town they did that and also mentioned 'This doesn't grow here in town, but I hope you can find one anyway'. About Durians and Bananas in particular I don't know. I think it's mostly the most common; apple, cherry, peach, orange, pears that they ask for.



I've also never had my villagers ask for any island fruit or persimmons. I think the game just wants you to visit other players' towns.


----------



## Momiji

Hey there. First post, and it's a question? I'm a little embarrassed...

Has anyone been able to achieve Perfect Town status with the Garbage Can PWP built? I know I can add a trash can at home for garbage, but I'd love to add a Garbage Can near Re-Tail for aesthetic/narrative--not all trash is re-cyclable, and having a space for trash-collecting right by the recycling center, to me, portrays a clean town. 

Bahahaha... it's a little silly, I know.


----------



## Grumble

Momiji said:


> Hey there. First post, and it's a question? I'm a little embarrassed...
> 
> Has anyone been able to achieve Perfect Town status with the Garbage Can PWP built? I know I can add a trash can at home for garbage, but I'd love to add a Garbage Can near Re-Tail for aesthetic/narrative--not all trash is re-cyclable, and having a space for trash-collecting right by the recycling center, to me, portrays a clean town.
> 
> Bahahaha... it's a little silly, I know.



I don't know about the trash can, but I have gotten perfect town status with a couple negative PWPs: the illuminated heart and the tower. I only had one at a time, though.

I imagine with enough positive PWPs/flowers/trees the garbage can won't matter. According to this: http://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/How_to_Get_a_Perfect_Town_Rating; The garbage can will count against your Nature and Living aspects of the perfect town.


----------



## oranje

How can you time travel back safely without losing villagers?


----------



## Grumble

I always just wait until someone is either in boxes or just moved in. Then I TT back from there. I've never lost someone this way.


----------



## Ichigo.

oranje said:


> How can you time travel back safely without losing villagers?



TTing backwards only counts as a day forward, so you should be able to do it without losing anyone. Still, I probably wouldn't do it if no one has asked to move in a while.


----------



## Zentrility

How do I know what my native fruit is? I've had my town for so long and there was a period of time where I stopped playing for like 8 months. In other words, I have forgotten which fruit is my native fruit (and I have all of them).


----------



## Ichigo.

Zentrility said:


> How do I know what my native fruit is? I've had my town for so long and there was a period of time where I stopped playing for like 8 months. In other words, I have forgotten which fruit is my native fruit (and I have all of them).



there might be an easier way, but one i can think of is selling each of them and seeing which one goes for the lowest price. your native fruit should only go for about 100 bells each, and the foreign ones are 500 each i believe. or if you have perfect fruit, plant one of each kind and see which one actually bears a perfect fruit tree. that one's more time consuming though haha.


----------



## Zentrility

aleonhart said:


> there might be an easier way, but one i can think of is selling each of them and seeing which one goes for the lowest price. your native fruit should only go for about 100 bells each, and the foreign ones are 500 each i believe. or if you have perfect fruit, plant one of each kind and see which one actually bears a perfect fruit tree. that one's more time consuming though haha.



Thanks, I'll do the selling one. =)


----------



## Charcolor

does everyone start out with the same 5 villager types? i know you can't start out with smugs or uchis, but can you start out with jocks?


----------



## roseflower

Charcolor said:


> does everyone start out with the same 5 villager types? i know you can't start out with smugs or uchis, but can you start out with jocks?



Yes you can start out with a jock, I think the starting villagers are kinda randomly selected (I?m not sure about how it is with doubles of the same villager type).
The smugs and uchis are the only exception, as you already know.


----------



## happymayor

Charcolor said:


> does everyone start out with the same 5 villager types? i know you can't start out with smugs or uchis, but can you start out with jocks?



I don't think so. I am not sure on Jock specifically, but with the town I have now, I didn't start out with a peppy.


----------



## roseflower

happymayor said:


> I don't think so. I am not sure on Jock specifically, but with the town I have now, I didn't start out with a peppy.



I started out with a jock, a peppy, a normal, snooty and a cranky villager.


----------



## Nimega

I think that the only types of villagers you can start with are a jock, a cranky, a lazy, a snooty, a peppy and a normal, and you'll always have one of them missing at the beginning, since you start only on five villagers.


----------



## happymayor

Nimega said:


> I think that the only types of villagers you can start with are a jock, a cranky, a lazy, a snooty, a peppy and a normal, and you'll always have one of them missing at the beginning, since you start only on five villagers.



Of course! You are so right! Since there are 6 original personalities


----------



## lucitine

I have a very particular question about time travel. 

I opened up my old DS today and went on ACNL. Lucky for me, my favorite villagers never left! One of them wants to move and I suggested that she move, however, I'm impatient and want her to move into my new town but she's not in boxes yet and I haven't spoken to her about moving to my new town.

If I time travel one day at a time to get her in boxes, will I run the risk of her moving out without even packing?


----------



## Ichigo.

lucitine said:


> I have a very particular question about time travel.
> 
> I opened up my old DS today and went on ACNL. Lucky for me, my favorite villagers never left! One of them wants to move and I suggested that she move, however, I'm impatient and want her to move into my new town but she's not in boxes yet and I haven't spoken to her about moving to my new town.
> 
> If I time travel one day at a time to get her in boxes, will I run the risk of her moving out without even packing?



Nope. If you TT one day at a time and catch when she's in boxes, you'll be fine. It's typically when you TT pass the moving date that's the issue  But by doing it one day at a time, you're practically guaranteed not to miss it, unless you're REALLY trying to not pay attention.


----------



## lucitine

aleonhart said:


> Nope. If you TT one day at a time and catch when she's in boxes, you'll be fine. It's typically when you TT pass the moving date that's the issue  But by doing it one day at a time, you're practically guaranteed not to miss it, unless you're REALLY trying to not pay attention.



Yayy! Thank you!
I'm going to slowly TT until shes in boxes xD


----------



## piske

If you adopt a villager into your town, do they ever stop reminiscing about their old home? For example, singing their old town tune?


----------



## lucitine

Okay, so Quillson was supposed to move out but he decided that we are not good enough friends so he should stay (what even?). 

I am considering TTing using the following strategy:

TT 2 days forward & save
TT 2 days backwards and see who is leaving
Repeat process of its not Quillson

I just want to double check that nothing will mess up. 
I've got the Beautiful Town ordinance on and no turnips. I will be checking *every* villager to ensure the ones I want to stay will not leave.

Is there anything else I will need to consider?


----------



## Reese

lucitine said:


> Okay, so Quillson was supposed to move out but he decided that we are not good enough friends so he should stay (what even?).
> 
> I am considering TTing using the following strategy:
> 
> TT 2 days forward & save
> TT 2 days backwards and see who is leaving
> Repeat process of its not Quillson
> 
> I just want to double check that nothing will mess up.
> I've got the Beautiful Town ordinance on and no turnips. I will be checking *every* villager to ensure the ones I want to stay will not leave.
> 
> Is there anything else I will need to consider?


If you haven't saved yet, quit without saving, he'll still be thinking of moving. Then just ignore him until he leaves so he can't change his mind again.


----------



## lucitine

Reese said:


> If you haven't saved yet, quit without saving, he'll still be thinking of moving. Then just ignore him until he leaves so he can't change his mind again.



Nooo.
I saved D:
I should've just left him alone. I forgot what day he said he was moving so I was trying to get him to pack up


----------



## Hypno KK

lucitine said:


> Okay, so Quillson was supposed to move out but he decided that we are not good enough friends so he should stay (what even?).
> 
> I am considering TTing using the following strategy:
> 
> TT 2 days forward & save
> TT 2 days backwards and see who is leaving
> Repeat process of its not Quillson
> 
> I just want to double check that nothing will mess up.
> I've got the Beautiful Town ordinance on and no turnips. I will be checking *every* villager to ensure the ones I want to stay will not leave.
> 
> Is there anything else I will need to consider?



You should consider that villagers don't necessarily move every 3 days (which is what this amounts to), so sometimes you might need to quit without saving and TT for extra time.

I don't like using that method very much because it takes longer and it's easier to mess up. I know several people use it and have good results, though. 

Regardless of what method you use, if you get that conversation about how you've been ignoring a villager or how they missed you (the things villagers say when you haven't been around), talk to them more than once. Then save and quit, load the game, and walk in front of them so that they can ping you.


----------



## worldofdrakan

Question: I restarted my town yesterday, so I currently have three free spaces for new villagers. Charlise has a plot reserved currently. I adopted Canberra today, so she should have a plot reserved tomorrow. Since I have more than one free space, will villager move-ins simply queue up if I adopt more today, or will they overwrite?


----------



## piske

Does it by any chance take longer to get 100% approval on your development permit if you are TTing from day to day?


----------



## Campy

worldofdrakan said:


> Question: I restarted my town yesterday, so I currently have three free spaces for new villagers. Charlise has a plot reserved currently. I adopted Canberra today, so she should have a plot reserved tomorrow. Since I have more than one free space, will villager move-ins simply queue up if I adopt more today, or will they overwrite?


You can only adopt one villager per in-game day, otherwise the last adopted villager will overwrite the previous one. Once Canberra has plotted you're safe to adopt again.


----------



## piske

P e o n y said:


> Does it by any chance take longer to get 100% approval on your development permit if you are TTing from day to day?



I just realized that I never introduced myself to Violet...WHOOPS!


----------



## lucitine

I feel like I have so many questions ><!

I just came across another one. My old town has a villager (Diana) I want. I managed to get her to say she wants to move out and I'd like for her to move into my main town but it's full. Will Diana be in the queue to move in? If so, do I just keep moving people in until she moves in?


----------



## DJStarstryker

There is no move-in queue. If you want Diana to move in, you need a villager to move out of your main town.


----------



## lucitine

DJStarstryker said:


> There is no move-in queue. If you want Diana to move in, you need a villager to move out of your main town.



I wonder where I got the idea of a move in queue o.o

Thanks!


----------



## yukikotobuki

I have a question. Will villagers get annoyed if I continually send them the same shirt in the mail? I want Kiki and Erik to wear specific shirts, and I mailed them one letter, but they put the shirts in their homes. :T I know they'll only display one copy of a shirt, and I read somewhere that sending the shirt over and over again gives a better chance of them wearing the shirt, but will they get bothered by it?


----------



## roseflower

yukikotobuki said:


> I have a question. Will villagers get annoyed if I continually send them the same shirt in the mail? I want Kiki and Erik to wear specific shirts, and I mailed them one letter, but they put the shirts in their homes. :T I know they'll only display one copy of a shirt, and I read somewhere that sending the shirt over and over again gives a better chance of them wearing the shirt, but will they get bothered by it?



No, you can send them as many letters as you like, nothing "bad" will happen, it is recommendable to send one letter a day because the villagers seem to not realize or notice if you send them more letters (from my experience). Yeah it`s annoying that the villagers can display shirts in their homes, just send them the shirt again until they eventually wear it.


----------



## yukikotobuki

roseflower said:


> No, you can send them as many letters as you like, nothing "bad" will happen, it is recommendable to send one letter a day because the villagers seem to not realize or notice if you send them more letters (from my experience). Yeah it`s annoying that the villagers can display shirts in their homes, just send them the shirt again until they eventually wear it.



Okay, thank you so much! I was worried that I would upset them, lol.


----------



## piske

Can someone let me know if I am understanding lurking in cycling threads correctly?

This is how I am using it in my thread:

-Someone says they want to lurk for villager A (regardless if they are in my town at the time)
-I say ok and put them on my list as a lurker for villager A
-Then let's say villager A is in boxes
-I notify lurker but it's not a guarantee that they will get the villager

I just want to make sure I'm using the term appropriately in my thread :>


----------



## Ichigo.

P e o n y said:


> Can someone let me know if I am understanding lurking in cycling threads correctly?
> 
> This is how I am using it in my thread:
> 
> -Someone says they want to lurk for villager A (regardless if they are in my town at the time)
> -I say ok and put them on my list as a lurker for villager A
> -Then let's say villager A is in boxes
> -I notify lurker but it's not a guarantee that they will get the villager
> 
> I just want to make sure I'm using the term appropriately in my thread :>



Yup that's how I usually see it being done! Lurkers typically get "priority" over those who aren't lurking, so you notify all lurkers when that specific villager is in boxes. But the lurkers might not be online at the time, and some other person who wasn't lurking for that villager might end up giving you an offer first.


----------



## piske

aleonhart said:


> Yup that's how I usually see it being done! Lurkers typically get "priority" over those who aren't lurking, so you notify all lurkers when that specific villager is in boxes. But the lurkers might not be online at the time, and some other person who wasn't lurking for that villager might end up giving you an offer first.



Oh yay good, thank you for confirming!!! :>


----------



## Spooky.

If I have 9 villagers, what are the odds of a 10th randomly moving in uninvited? 

Without realizing I had only 9, I invited a friend to my town, but her last two voids were (oddly enough) two villagers I already have in my town, Rudy and Annalisa. What are the odds of me getting a villager from her void before those two? I started my game on a new character just to check and see if there were any plots just in case but I didn't see one. Am I likely safe?


----------



## lars708

Namstar said:


> If I have 9 villagers, what are the odds of a 10th randomly moving in uninvited?
> 
> Without realizing I had only 9, I invited a friend to my town, but her last two voids were (oddly enough) two villagers I already have in my town, Rudy and Annalisa. What are the odds of me getting a villager from her void before those two? I started my game on a new character just to check and see if there were any plots just in case but I didn't see one. Am I likely safe?



I think her void should not contain any of the older villagers that moved out and a 10th villager can only move in when it is someone's void, when you tell a villager to do so (when they are "in boxes" in someone's town)  or when you tell them to move in from your campsite.

Correct me if i am wrong though


----------



## Spooky.

lars708 said:


> I think her void should not contain any of the older villagers that moved out and a 10th villager can only move in when it is someone's void, when you tell a villager to do so (when they are "in boxes" in someone's town)  or when you tell them to move in from your campsite.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong though



Okay, that's a relief. I'm mainly concerned because I'm trying to get all cats in my town and I still have two non-cat villagers to move out and I'd probably be really irritated if I had to deal with a third non-cat to get rid of, especially since the 10th is so hard to get to move out.


----------



## mayortash

Namstar said:


> Okay, that's a relief. I'm mainly concerned because I'm trying to get all cats in my town and I still have two non-cat villagers to move out and I'd probably be really irritated if I had to deal with a third non-cat to get rid of, especially since the 10th is so hard to get to move out.



I think it's doubtful you'd get her voided villager. Providing they moved out less than 16 villagers ago from your town. If they have moved out and you have completed the 16 villager cycle for that villager (so let's say Rudy moved out and since then another 16 have gone) then you have a chance of getting Rudy. Otherwise the game knows that you're still doing the cycle.


----------



## Spooky.

mayortash said:


> I think it's doubtful you'd get her voided villager. Providing they moved out less than 16 villagers ago from your town. If they have moved out and you have completed the 16 villager cycle for that villager (so let's say Rudy moved out and since then another 16 have gone) then you have a chance of getting Rudy. Otherwise the game knows that you're still doing the cycle.



Rudy is actually in my town right now, as is Annalisa. Those same two villagers were the last two villagers to move from her town, so I know I won't get them as I already have them. I just wondered if I would get any villagers of hers before those two from her void into my town.


----------



## Hypno KK

Namstar said:


> Rudy is actually in my town right now, as is Annalisa. Those same two villagers were the last two villagers to move from her town, so I know I won't get them as I already have them. I just wondered if I would get any villagers of hers before those two from her void into my town.



It's possible if she has any older voided villagers if you have room and they aren't among the last 16 to move out from your town. You won't get them if they moved to someone else's town (or if she cleared her void though I've read mixed opinions on whether it's guaranteed to work). If you want to be extra safe you can fill up your last villager spot or have her visit a full town.


----------



## Brain.Boy

I'm not sure if my question should go in this thread or somewhere in the villager trading plaza, but would someone mind explaining how people sell or give other players villagers? I keep thinking they know some sort of trick when it comes to selling or giving away villagers, and I'm kind of curious as to how they figure it out. Thank you in advance.


----------



## CuriousCharli

I don't know if this is a valid question for this thread so excuse me in advance ^-^

I like to earn my villager pics, some i have gotten fast some it takes me months. Is there any specific techniques to getting them?
Of course you have to be friend them i know that part but the rest i'm confused about.


----------



## Spooky.

Brain.Boy said:


> I'm not sure if my question should go in this thread or somewhere in the villager trading plaza, but would someone mind explaining how people sell or give other players villagers? I keep thinking they know some sort of trick when it comes to selling or giving away villagers, and I'm kind of curious as to how they figure it out. Thank you in advance.



When you have a villager in boxes (meaning they're in their house the day before they're supposed to move and all of their things are backed), you have someone come to your town, talk to that villager, and ask them to move to your town. 

So, say I had Marshal in boxes and you wanted to adopt him. You'd come to my town, I'd show you where his house was, you go talk to him and ask him to move to your town. Usually within the next day or two he'll move to your town. Just make sure you have 9 or less villagers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DarkCharliXo said:


> I don't know if this is a valid question for this thread so excuse me in advance ^-^
> 
> I like to earn my villager pics, some i have gotten fast some it takes me months. Is there any specific techniques to getting them?
> Of course you have to be friend them i know that part but the rest i'm confused about.



If you want a really simple way to get them, you could always TT to april fools day and do the event. You get every villager's picture that way.


----------



## Darrling

I hope this is the right place to ask this.

But I've got a small worry hanging over my head. I'm doing a bit of TT to get a wet suit so I can do the diving trick to get my villagers to suggest more PWPs I don't usually TT that much but I've TT'd 3 days and the island still isn't selling a wet suit. My concern is one of my favorite villies is going to move out without me knowing. You know how they'll randomly ping you and say "Oh I want to explore other regions, so I'm moving out on so-and-so date of this month"? I know you can tell them no, but let's say I TT'd a day ahead and Tangy was meant to ping me yesterday to announce she was moving, will she go through with the move or does she have to get the Mayors view on it? 

​


----------



## Hypno KK

Darrling said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask this.
> 
> But I've got a small worry hanging over my head. I'm doing a bit of TT to get a wet suit so I can do the diving trick to get my villagers to suggest more PWPs I don't usually TT that much but I've TT'd 3 days and the island still isn't selling a wet suit. My concern is one of my favorite villies is going to move out without me knowing. You know how they'll randomly ping you and say "Oh I want to explore other regions, so I'm moving out on so-and-so date of this month"? I know you can tell them no, but let's say I TT'd a day ahead and Tangy was meant to ping me yesterday to announce she was moving, will she go through with the move or does she have to get the Mayors view on it?
> 
> ​



Your villagers can move without getting the chance to ask for your Mayor's permission. They don't have specific days to ping, though. The earliest is 5 days or so before their move out date but if they don't get the chance to ask you about it on that date, they can still ask later. I think the latest is 2-3 days before they move out. 

If you're worried about your villagers moving out unexpectedly, just set your 3DS date to a week or more later. Start the game as a new character and check if anyone is missing from the map. If somebody is, set the 3DS date back again and use your mayor to talk to that villager. If they don't ping you, save and quit, and talk to them again. Do that a few times. If that villager isn't pinging you like they're supposed to, TT another day, talk to them again, and so on. Using the new character lets you check ahead and talking to that villager sometimes forces a ping when they're ready to ask you.

Alternatively, you can just start the game as a new character on each day and visit all the houses to see if anyone is in boxes. If they aren't, just quit without saving and load as your mayor. If they are, set the date back to when you last played as your mayor and stop them from moving.


----------



## CuriousCharli

Namstar said:


> If you want a really simple way to get them, you could always TT to april fools day and do the event. You get every villager's picture that way.



Won't villagers move out? o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hypno KK said:


> Your villagers can move without getting the chance to ask for your Mayor's permission. They don't have specific days to ping, though. The earliest is 5 days or so before their move out date but if they don't get the chance to ask you about it on that date, they can still ask later. I think the latest is 2-3 days before they move out.
> 
> If you're worried about your villagers moving out unexpectedly, just set your 3DS date to a week or more later. Start the game as a new character and check if anyone is missing from the map. If somebody is, set the 3DS date back again and use your mayor to talk to that villager. If they don't ping you, save and quit, and talk to them again. Do that a few times. If that villager isn't pinging you like they're supposed to, TT another day, talk to them again, and so on. Using the new character lets you check ahead and talking to that villager sometimes forces a ping when they're ready to ask you.
> 
> Alternatively, you can just start the game as a new character on each day and visit all the houses to see if anyone is in boxes. If they aren't, just quit without saving and load as your mayor. If they are, set the date back to when you last played as your mayor and stop them from moving.



I will also like to add, if a villager comes up and says "_____ is thinking of moving" but they don't ping you, talk to them then time travel that same day but an hour forward, walk past them and they should ping you. Talk to your most favourite villager (or two try to keep it short) about 12 times (you see why now, yess? lol) or until they "need to think" andd they start pacing around thinking. If they mention NO ONE is moving, you are pretty safe. I had Yuka leave on me after already saying no to her ping because i tt it felt like moments for me which was weird because i think it was a month apart for her. Good luck @Darrling.


----------



## Hypno KK

DarkCharliXo said:


> Won't villagers move out? o.o



Not if you TT backward or deny someone's request to move before you TT forward.

About the villager gossip thing, I never do that. It's too unreliable and time-consuming for me to walk around talking to all the villagers I want to keep that many times. Plus, sometimes my villagers don't mention anything and I know for a fact that someone is going to me. I just use a new character to check ahead and prevent it.


----------



## CuriousCharli

Hypno KK said:


> Not if you TT backward or deny someone's request to move before you TT forward.
> 
> About the villager gossip thing, I never do that. It's too unreliable and time-consuming for me to walk around talking to all the villagers I want to keep that many times. Plus, sometimes my villagers don't mention anything and I know for a fact that someone is going to me. I just use a new character to check ahead and prevent it.



You don't have to talk to ALL of them i said atleast two to be sure. If they BOTH don't mention anyone then you're fine. Its worked for me.


----------



## CuriousCharli

-Commented Deleted-


----------



## lucitine

Is it possible to give my resident character a path pattern from my Mayor?
I would use the QR code, but my resident doesnt have access to the sewing machine


----------



## mogyay

lucitine said:


> Is it possible to give my resident character a path pattern from my Mayor?
> I would use the QR code, but my resident doesnt have access to the sewing machine



no i'm sorry, you'll just have to access the sewing machine for your side character!


----------



## lucitine

mogyay said:


> no i'm sorry, you'll just have to access the sewing machine for your side character!



Nuts. 
I shall wait a few days to finish up my town then D;


----------



## Hypno KK

DarkCharliXo said:


> You don't have to talk to ALL of them i said atleast two to be sure. If they BOTH don't mention anyone then you're fine. Its worked for me.



I didn't mention talking to all the villagers. I mentioned talking to all the villagers I want to keep. Either way, it's too time consuming for me so I don't care much either way... whatever works for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lucitine said:


> Is it possible to give my resident character a path pattern from my Mayor?
> I would use the QR code, but my resident doesnt have access to the sewing machine



If you made the path pattern using your mayor character, it's possible. Just transfer it to a mannequin in the shop (pick an umbrella or hat so your villagers won't wear it) and then use your side character to get it.


----------



## mogyay

Hypno KK said:


> I didn't mention talking to all the villagers. I mentioned talking to all the villagers I want to keep. Either way, it's too time consuming for me so I don't care much either way... whatever works for you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you made the path pattern using your mayor character, it's possible. Just transfer it to a mannequin in the shop (pick an umbrella or hat so your villagers won't wear it) and then use your side character to get it.



wow i never even considered that. that's a good idea! in that case sorry lucitine for giving you false information! (does it not work with qr codes though?)


----------



## ludwig8989

Question:

So Eugene is leaving my town on the 14th.

I'm going to TT forward to the 15th when he's left, yes?

And then I TT back to the present (12th).

Now I've recently got a villaher from a trade and she's unpacking today

1) will I screw anything up with her by TTing?
2) will any other villagers be wanting to move out/ping me to move/in boxes after my exploits?

Ha what a cycling noob.
Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Sap88

ludwig8989 said:


> Question:
> 
> So Eugene is leaving my town on the 14th.
> 
> I'm going to TT forward to the 15th when he's left, yes?
> 
> And then I TT back to the present (12th).
> 
> Now I've recently got a villaher from a trade and she's unpacking today
> 
> 1) will I screw anything up with her by TTing?
> 2) will any other villagers be wanting to move out/ping me to move/in boxes after my exploits?
> 
> Ha what a cycling noob.
> Thanks! ^_^



DOn't quote me on this, but from what I know, it shouldn't stuff up anything(what you're doing) If you're really nervous, you can TT to the next day (villager has finished unpacking) then TT to the 15th. TTing bac k any amount of time is considered as one day, and since someone just moved out, no one should want to leave. Hope this helps ^^


----------



## Lettie

Fang is in boxes right now and he's a dreamie, so I don't want him to leave. Is it possible to kick him out and then pick up a new Fang from someone else's town, or does the 16 villager cycle still apply?


----------



## roseflower

Lettie said:


> Fang is in boxes right now and he's a dreamie, so I don't want him to leave. Is it possible to kick him out and then pick up a new Fang from someone else's town, or does the 16 villager cycle still apply?



Unfortunately you need to do the cycle, to get him back again.


----------



## mogyay

Lettie said:


> Fang is in boxes right now and he's a dreamie, so I don't want him to leave. Is it possible to kick him out and then pick up a new Fang from someone else's town, or does the 16 villager cycle still apply?



16 cycle still applies i'm afraid

edit: hehe ninja'd oh well


----------



## Lettie

roseflower said:


> Unfortunately you need to do the cycle, to get him back again.



so i have to cycle through 16 villagers before i can ever get him again?


----------



## yukikotobuki

Lettie said:


> so i have to cycle through 16 villagers before i can ever get him again?



Yup, you absolutely can not get him again until you've cycled through 16 villagers, unfortunately. It seems daunting, but I'm sure you can do it! ^^


----------



## Lettie

yukikotobuki said:


> Yup, you absolutely can not get him again until you've cycled through 16 villagers, unfortunately. It seems daunting, but I'm sure you can do it! ^^



it really is considering i'm at 10 villagers ( 9 once fang is gone ) and they're all dreamies. i think i'll just switch him out for wolfgang ; o ; thank you and everyone for your help!


----------



## piske

I just had my eighth villager move-in: how long does it usually take to have the ninth move-in? I know it's at least a few days (trying to plan accordingly so I can plot-reset :>)


----------



## Lettie

P e o n y said:


> I just had my eighth villager move-in: how long does it usually take to have the ninth move-in? I know it's at least a few days (trying to plan accordingly so I can plot-reset :>)



i think it's like five days between every move in and move out? don't take my word for it. also, i got melba so you can remove me from the lurk list ; u ;


----------



## lucitine

I was wondering, if I fail to do a villager request (bugs & fish T_T), will the friendship level drop?
Cuz I suck at bugs and fish


----------



## piske

Lettie said:


> i think it's like five days between every move in and move out? don't take my word for it. also, i got melba so you can remove me from the lurk list ; u ;



Thank you! :> :>


----------



## Spooky.

If I have an unfinished pwp in my town when I make a dream address, does it show up as unfinished to a visitor or will it look like an empty space in that area? 

Also, would any fossils or gyroids that I didn't dig up show as well?

- - - Post Merge - - -



lucitine said:


> I was wondering, if I fail to do a villager request (bugs & fish T_T), will the friendship level drop?
> Cuz I suck at bugs and fish



No it doesn't. I don't give my villagers bugs or fish (or fossils if they ask for one in my pocket) ever because they display them in their houses and it looks awful


----------



## piske

Me again! :> If you invite a villager from your campsite, how quickly do they move in?


----------



## Hypno KK

P e o n y said:


> Me again! :> If you invite a villager from your campsite, how quickly do they move in?



1-2 days, I think.


----------



## yukikotobuki

Namstar said:


> If I have an unfinished pwp in my town when I make a dream address, does it show up as unfinished to a visitor or will it look like an empty space in that area?
> 
> Also, would any fossils or gyroids that I didn't dig up show as well?



Yes to both of those things. The unfinished PWP will show up as it does in your town, and any fossils or gyroids that haven't been dug up will also show.


----------



## piske

Hypno KK said:


> 1-2 days, I think.



Ok thank you!!! :>


----------



## lucitine

Namstar said:


> If I have an unfinished pwp in my town when I make a dream address, does it show up as unfinished to a visitor or will it look like an empty space in that area?
> 
> Also, would any fossils or gyroids that I didn't dig up show as well?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't. I don't give my villagers bugs or fish (or fossils if they ask for one in my pocket) ever because they display them in their houses and it looks awful



oh good good. And that is very true xD


----------



## cielyca

I have a villager rope in his house. There is a camper. Can I invite camper to stay at my village? The camper is the 10th villager


----------



## Spooky.

cielyca said:


> I have a villager rope in his house. There is a camper. Can I invite camper to stay at my village? The camper is the 10th villager



I would think so, because the move-in dates would be different. The camper should take 1-2 days to move in, so at that point the one currently moving in would be in boxes or fully moved in by the time the camper roped off a plot.


----------



## cielyca

Namstar said:


> I would think so, because the move-in dates would be different. The camper should take 1-2 days to move in, so at that point the one currently moving in would be in boxes or fully moved in by the time the camper roped off a plot.



I thought so too but he keeps declining to move :|


----------



## Spooky.

If I time travel forward one day to get a villager in my town, then TT back one day, will they show up as a regular house and be moved in or will they still be in boxes?


----------



## piske

Namstar said:


> If I time travel forward one day to get a villager in my town, then TT back one day, will they show up as a regular house and be moved in or will they still be in boxes?



If it's only 1 day, I am pretty sure they will still be in boxes!


----------



## Spooky.

P e o n y said:


> If it's only 1 day, I am pretty sure they will still be in boxes!



Would there be a risk in going two days forward and back then? I want to stay on the current date but I also would like her to be in my town sooner.


----------



## yukikotobuki

Namstar said:


> Would there be a risk in going two days forward and back then? I want to stay on the current date but I also would like her to be in my town sooner.



A risk as in, somebody being TT'd out? Definitely. I would TT one day at a time, if that's what you're asking. Edit: especially the two days forward. Two days backward counts only as one day, but for some reason TTing forward can be weird


----------



## Spooky.

yukikotobuki said:


> A risk as in, somebody being TT'd out? Definitely. I would TT one day at a time, if that's what you're asking. Edit: especially the two days forward. Two days backward counts only as one day, but for some reason TTing forward can be weird



Hmm...maybe I should just play it safe and be patient and just wait for her to fully move in. I usually don't TT much, the most I do is change the time on the same day or something.


----------



## yukikotobuki

Namstar said:


> Hmm...maybe I should just play it safe and be patient and just wait for her to fully move in. I usually don't TT much, the most I do is change the time on the same day or something.



Well, when I TT, I always do it day-by-day (unless I'm going backwards) and have never lost anyone. Whenever I still had movers, I would always TT to move them in. But it's up to you!


----------



## yukikotobuki

Okay, I actually have a question. Do mushrooms that are picked up and dropped count as trash?


----------



## piske

yukikotobuki said:


> Okay, I actually have a question. Do mushrooms that are picked up and dropped count as trash?



I found this on thonky - it's usually right about everything :>

Keep it Clean

Citizen satisfaction is reduced if you have weeds or items on the ground, so be sure to pull weeds and remove litter from the ground. Things that DON'T count as litter are normal fruits, seashells, flowers, mushrooms, buried gyroids, buried unassessed fossils, and buried pitfall seeds. Almost everything else on the ground or buried underground is considered litter.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here  is the >> link!


----------



## yukikotobuki

P e o n y said:


> I found this on thonky - it's usually right about everything :>
> 
> Keep it Clean
> 
> Citizen satisfaction is reduced if you have weeds or items on the ground, so be sure to pull weeds and remove litter from the ground. Things that DON'T count as litter are normal fruits, seashells, flowers, mushrooms, buried gyroids, buried unassessed fossils, and buried pitfall seeds. Almost everything else on the ground or buried underground is considered litter.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here  is the >> link!



Thank you so much, cutie!


----------



## piske

yukikotobuki said:


> Thank you so much, cutie!



Sure! I hope it's right! I re-read your question and you said picked up and dropped again. I don't think that would make a difference but I guess thonky doesn't specifically say ;_;


----------



## yukikotobuki

P e o n y said:


> Sure! I hope it's right! I re-read your question and you said picked up and dropped again. I don't think that would make a difference but I guess thonky doesn't specifically say ;_;



I asked Isabelle about the town rating and she says it's still perfect, despite the 40+ mushrooms lying around, so I'm pretty sure! Thanks again, you're really helpful ^^


----------



## yukikotobuki

Okay, I have kind of an odd question. How do I let lost items turn into "regular" items? Like, how can I let a lost item become a "book" or a "mitten?" I thought that putting it in your inventory and not asking anyone about it made them turn into regular items, but I got on this morning and my pouch is still a lost item...


----------



## Hypno KK

yukikotobuki said:


> Okay, I have kind of an odd question. How do I let lost items turn into "regular" items? Like, how can I let a lost item become a "book" or a "mitten?" I thought that putting it in your inventory and not asking anyone about it made them turn into regular items, but I got on this morning and my pouch is still a lost item...



I've done this before but I can't remember the details. I think you just have to wait for it to change to something else in your inventory.


----------



## Libra

yukikotobuki said:


> Okay, I have kind of an odd question. How do I let lost items turn into "regular" items? Like, how can I let a lost item become a "book" or a "mitten?" I thought that putting it in your inventory and not asking anyone about it made them turn into regular items, but I got on this morning and my pouch is still a lost item...



I think it takes two days before it turns into a normal/regular item.


----------



## Spooky.

If a villager in my town moved in and is boxes, is it possible for another villager to ask to move on the same day?


----------



## Sap88

Namstar said:


> If a villager in my town moved in and is boxes, is it possible for another villager to ask to move on the same day?



I'm pretty sure you can, as long as the other villager is already moved in and in boxes ^^


----------



## piske

How long does it usually take for villagers to start recommending PWPs after you've finished your permit? It's been a few days but I haven't had any villagers ping me with suggestions :<


----------



## Macaron126

P e o n y said:


> How long does it usually take for villagers to start recommending PWPs after you've finished your permit? It's been a few days but I haven't had any villagers ping me with suggestions :<



I find that it's quite random. Some days I'll have villagers suggesting PWPs constantly and other days it will be dead. Try emptying your pockets of sellable stuff (to villagers) and bells. Then talk to a villager/villagers from whom you want to suggest PWPs from. Different personality types suggest different ones. Then, either hide outside or jump into the ocean for 15 minutes. Then, run in front of the villager you talked to earlier and he/she will ping. Sometimes, it will be with a PWP suggestion but other times they might tell you a little story. At that point, you can try again using the same method.


----------



## piske

Macaron126 said:


> I find that it's quite random. Some days I'll have villagers suggesting PWPs constantly and other days it will be dead. Try emptying your pockets of sellable stuff (to villagers) and bells. Then talk to a villager/villagers from whom you want to suggest PWPs from. Different personality types suggest different ones. Then, either hide outside or jump into the ocean for 15 minutes. Then, run in front of the villager you talked to earlier and he/she will ping. Sometimes, it will be with a PWP suggestion but other times they might tell you a little story. At that point, you can try again using the same method.



Ahhh, duh! The swimming trick! Why did I not remember that?  Thank you for jogging my memory!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I love your town name - that's one of my all-time favorite sweets! :>


----------



## piske

Oh gawd, I did it and of course Freya pings to talk about unidentified oranges in her house...;_;


----------



## Romaki

I've had Gracie's store for a month now and I only ever see the same 4 outfits. But I really wanna buy a pink party dress, what do I have to do to make that appear? Is it only there a certain month? Day? Time? D:


----------



## Snowfell

If I buy a new 3ds can I transfer my games from my old 3ds without losing them? I have a digital town that I really put a lot of work into and I'm so afraid of losing it.


----------



## bloomwaker

Save data like that will transfer safely, along with your NNID and such. You can also transfer data on the SD card through the system itself, or through a computer by backing it up.


----------



## Macaron126

P e o n y said:


> Oh gawd, I did it and of course Freya pings to talk about unidentified oranges in her house...;_;



Hahaha yeah... I hate trying to wrangle PWPs from my villagers -.-
Thanks by the way! I love macarons a lot <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annika said:


> I've had Gracie's store for a month now and I only ever see the same 4 outfits. But I really wanna buy a pink party dress, what do I have to do to make that appear? Is it only there a certain month? Day? Time? D:



They sell during sales time, which if I'm not mistaken is occurring now.


----------



## Romaki

Macaron126 said:


> They sell during sales time, which if I'm not mistaken is occurring now.



Yeah the dress finally showed up today, thanks. <3


----------



## Spooky.

My town's grass has odd yellow colored spots on it. Is this supposed to happen, or...?


----------



## JeffreyAC

Namstar said:


> My town's grass has odd yellow colored spots on it. Is this supposed to happen, or...?



Mine too! It kinda freak me out since that was the first time I saw it, glad to know I'm not the only one, probably something normal, date related


----------



## piske

Namstar said:


> My town's grass has odd yellow colored spots on it. Is this supposed to happen, or...?



Mine does too...I'm playing on the current date. It might be the grass "dying"?


----------



## yukikotobuki

P e o n y said:


> Mine does too...I'm playing on the current date. It might be the grass "dying"?



Yup, definitely. It's supposed to emulate the color of the grass during this time of year.
I prefer how the grass looked about a week or two ago, but meh. There will be snow soon, at least!


----------



## Spooky.

JeffreyAC said:


> Mine too! It kinda freak me out since that was the first time I saw it, glad to know I'm not the only one, probably something normal, date related





P e o n y said:


> Mine does too...I'm playing on the current date. It might be the grass "dying"?





yukikotobuki said:


> Yup, definitely. It's supposed to emulate the color of the grass during this time of year.
> I prefer how the grass looked about a week or two ago, but meh. There will be snow soon, at least!



Thanks. At first I was worried my game was glitched because my DS took a bit longer to power on than it usually does and I was freaking out. Though I prefer summer I'll be glad for the snow just because all this brown is depressing me.


----------



## Romaki

Could I place a topiary next to a house (either villager or player), with only 1 space between them?

I didn't realize that I could check myself, but if anyone wanna know, it doesn't work.


----------



## Spooky.

How many hybrid flowers can I get in my town per day? I've never seen more than 3 grow so I wanted to make sure before I buried too many fertilizers and waste some.


----------



## piske

Namstar said:


> Thanks. At first I was worried my game was glitched because my DS took a bit longer to power on than it usually does and I was freaking out. Though I prefer summer I'll be glad for the snow just because all this brown is depressing me.



Ugh, me too. The brown and yellow is just so ugly ;_;


----------



## Ichigo.

Namstar said:


> How many hybrid flowers can I get in my town per day? I've never seen more than 3 grow so I wanted to make sure before I buried too many fertilizers and waste some.



i've seen this question asked before in a thread, but no one really had a definite answer. i can tell you, however, that you definitely can grow more than 3 hybrids. i've grown at least 6 in one day, and i remember seeing someone claiming to have grown about 10 a day.


----------



## Spooky.

aleonhart said:


> i've seen this question asked before in a thread, but no one really had a definite answer. i can tell you, however, that you definitely can grow more than 3 hybrids. i've grown at least 6 in one day, and i remember seeing someone claiming to have grown about 10 a day.



Ahh, that's frustrating. I wish there was some kind of official number. I just bought 25 bags of fertilizer hoping I could get a bunch of pink cosmos for tomorrow but I'm afraid to bury them all and have them go to waste, especially since I don't have the department store and can't buy the fertilizers myself.


----------



## Reese

Namstar said:


> Ahh, that's frustrating. I wish there was some kind of official number. I just bought 25 bags of fertilizer hoping I could get a bunch of pink cosmos for tomorrow but I'm afraid to bury them all and have them go to waste, especially since I don't have the department store and can't buy the fertilizers myself.


Idk how many hybrids you can get per day but I'm pretty certain only one fertilizer will be effective per day


----------



## piske

Has anyone been able to find a picture guide of all of the house expansions? I'm trying to decide which expansion I want to end on, but I don't know what they all look like. I've found like, the grids but not pictures of the actual outside of the house. Any help would be appreciated! :>


----------



## Spooky.

P e o n y said:


> Has anyone been able to find a picture guide of all of the house expansions? I'm trying to decide which expansion I want to end on, but I don't know what they all look like. I've found like, the grids but not pictures of the actual outside of the house. Any help would be appreciated! :>



I don't have a picture guide, but if it helps, it's the left and right side rooms (at any size) that make your house the full size. The back room doesn't affect that at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Last night I heard rumors that Bunnie was thinking of moving but she never pinged me to ask no matter how many things I tried. Now today is the fishing tourney and from my understanding, villagers don't ask to ping during that. Will she ping me after it's over at 6 or do I have to wait until tomorrow? I'm afraid I'm going to lose her before I can say no.


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> I don't have a picture guide, but if it helps, it's the left and right side rooms (at any size) that make your house the full size. The back room doesn't affect that at all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Last night I heard rumors that Bunnie was thinking of moving but she never pinged me to ask no matter how many things I tried. Now today is the fishing tourney and from my understanding, villagers don't ask to ping during that. Will she ping me after it's over at 6 or do I have to wait until tomorrow? I'm afraid I'm going to lose her before I can say no.



They can ping you after 6:00, but I think you have talk to them first to get their post-fishing tourney dialogue out of the way before they act like they usually do. If you wait until after 9:00 when the awards ceremony is over, then all of your villagers will behave like they usually do and you'll get moving pings like normal.


----------



## JeffreyAC

P e o n y said:


> Has anyone been able to find a picture guide of all of the house expansions? I'm trying to decide which expansion I want to end on, but I don't know what they all look like. I've found like, the grids but not pictures of the actual outside of the house. Any help would be appreciated! :>



What!? I had no idea this was a thing :O


----------



## piske

JeffreyAC said:


> What!? I had no idea this was a thing :O



Haha I don't know if it is. I've tried googling but I've never found one ;_;


----------



## Libra

JeffreyAC said:


> What!? I had no idea this was a thing :O





P e o n y said:


> Haha I don't know if it is. I've tried googling but I've never found one ;_;



Yes, there is a site which has images of all the expansions (tent, house, and so on), however it seems that it has either been hacked or something else is seriously wrong with it because I kept getting error messages yesterday. Hence why I didn't link it here. I can get the page itself to load but the images aren't showing up so that's not helping. I'll see later if I can find them elsewhere (but that site is really the only one where I've ever seen those pictures, so eh...).


----------



## piske

Libra said:


> Yes, there is a site which has images of all the expansions (tent, house, and so on), however it seems that it has either been hacked or something else is seriously wrong with it because I kept getting error messages yesterday. Hence why I didn't link it here. I can get the page itself to load but the images aren't showing up so that's not helping. I'll see later if I can find them elsewhere (but that site is really the only one where I've ever seen those pictures, so eh...).



Ahhh, ok! Well, thank you for trying!!! :>


----------



## mogyay

I don't have a jock in my town currently and I'm at 8 villagers, I'm doing the village reset trick so I can have a cute villager move in but they're not jocks. I thought the game generated a jock for me since I'm missing one?


----------



## Ichigo.

mogyay said:


> I don't have a jock in my town currently and I'm at 8 villagers, I'm doing the village reset trick so I can have a cute villager move in but they're not jocks. I thought the game generated a jock for me since I'm missing one?



hello my lil cutie!! is it possible that the villager that most recently moved out was a jock? because that would probably be why! so like, if your last move out was a jock, and you now have no jocks in your town, the game prob won't generate jocks for this move in, but it will for the one after that. if that's not the reason, then i'm not sure why and i'm of no help.


----------



## mogyay

aleonhart said:


> hello my lil cutie!! is it possible that the villager that most recently moved out was a jock? because that would probably be why! so like, if your last move out was a jock, and you now have no jocks in your town, the game prob won't generate jocks for this move in, but it will for the one after that. if that's not the reason, then i'm not sure why and i'm of no help.



You are an angel descended to earth to make it a better place. Ty lovely that'll be why!


----------



## Deak

I did the two day TT to get one of my villagers to want to move (will leave in 4 days). If I do it again to try and remove a few other villagers. Will it reset the 1st villager and he will no longer want to leave? Or once it's said..it's set in stone?


----------



## mayortash

Deak said:


> I did the two day TT to get one of my villagers to want to move (will leave in 4 days). If I do it again to try and remove a few other villagers. Will it reset the 1st villager and he will no longer want to leave? Or once it's said..it's set in stone?



I'm pretty sure that once he says that he'll leave then it's set in stone. Then so long as you TT past the date that he wants to move out then he'll be gone.


----------



## Deak

mayortash said:


> I'm pretty sure that once he says that he'll leave then it's set in stone. Then so long as you TT past the date that he wants to move out then he'll be gone.




Ohhhh. I see. Then I can just go back again after I TT to his departure date, and find another villager to remove. 

Thank you for the help. Didn't even think about that.


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> Yes, there is a site which has images of all the expansions (tent, house, and so on), however it seems that it has either been hacked or something else is seriously wrong with it because I kept getting error messages yesterday. Hence why I didn't link it here. I can get the page itself to load but the images aren't showing up so that's not helping. I'll see later if I can find them elsewhere (but that site is really the only one where I've ever seen those pictures, so eh...).



Aaaaaaand it seems that the problem (whatever it was) has been fixed, so YAY, I can link to the site:
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/House and then scroll down to "Animal Crossing: New Leaf - House Stages". I hope this is what you were looking for! ^_^


----------



## Spooky.

If a villager pings me and I missed it, will they ping me again for the same thing again while I'm still playing, or would I have to end the game and try again? I didn't see who pinged me since they were off screen and there were several villagers in one spot. I'm worried it was a request to move.


Edit: Nevermind me. I went on a second character and ran around and found out it was indeed a ping to move. Cube is -finally- leaving my town. Yesss


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> If a villager pings me and I missed it, will they ping me again for the same thing again while I'm still playing, or would I have to end the game and try again? I didn't see who pinged me since they were off screen and there were several villagers in one spot. I'm worried it was a request to move.



I think you have to wait at least 20 minutes before the same villager will ping you again. If it was going to be a moving request, you can save and quit and reload your game and the villager will ping you again.


----------



## Red Cat

Does anyone know if bridges count toward the 30 PWP limit? If so, is it just the second and third bridge that count or the first one too? I'd like to hear from someone who has built as many PWPs as possible so you can go through and count the number of PWPs on the demolition list.


----------



## Ettienne

Red Cat said:


> Does anyone know if bridges count toward the 30 PWP limit? If so, is it just the second and third bridge that count or the first one too? I'd like to hear from someone who has built as many PWPs as possible so you can go through and count the number of PWPs on the demolition list.



Bridges count. Your original bridge does not count unless you destroyed it to remodel or move it. Then it counts as one of the 30.


----------



## gameboy

What's the best way to spawn Scorpions? I've cut down all the trees so no beetles or other tree bugs will spawn and I've picked up all my flowers so butterflies will spawn less or not at all. Is there a month and/or time where there's less competition? Is there anything I'm not thinking about?


----------



## Libra

gameboy said:


> What's the best way to spawn Scorpions? I've cut down all the trees so no beetles or other tree bugs will spawn and I've picked up all my flowers so butterflies will spawn less or not at all. Is there a month and/or time where there's less competition? Is there anything I'm not thinking about?



You can enter and exit buildings, or choose "save and continue" to refresh the insects and such. ^_^


----------



## roseflower

gameboy said:


> What's the best way to spawn Scorpions? I've cut down all the trees so no beetles or other tree bugs will spawn and I've picked up all my flowers so butterflies will spawn less or not at all. Is there a month and/or time where there's less competition? Is there anything I'm not thinking about?



If your town is in real time, November then you won`t be able to catch any skorpions, they only spawn from July to September,time is 7pm to 4am, here is a link for you: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Scorpion


----------



## gameboy

roseflower said:


> If your town is in real time, November then you won`t be able to catch any skorpions, they only spawn from July to September,time is 7pm to 4am, here is a link for you: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Scorpion



Yup, I'm already in July.



Libra said:


> You can enter and exit buildings, or choose "save and continue" to refresh the insects and such. ^_^



If I know a confirmed spawn spot, do you think continuously save and continuing will spawn a scorpion right in front of me?


----------



## mintellect

gameboy said:


> Yup, I'm already in July.
> 
> 
> 
> If I know a confirmed spawn spot, do you think continuously save and continuing will spawn a scorpion right in front of me?



Probably, but it would likely take a while. I'd reccomend just walking around for a few minutes before saving instead of relying on it spawning in your face.


----------



## Red Cat

gameboy said:


> Yup, I'm already in July.


I'd suggest you try in September. A lot of other bugs appear in July and August so your chances of finding a scorpion are not as high in those months as September. I'd also set the time to some time after midnight when most of the other bugs don't appear anymore. I know that I had the most success finding tarantulas in June from 2-3 A.M. Unfortunately scorpions don't appear in June and you'll have to deal with crickets in September, but it's not as bad as having beetles and cicadas on every tree.


----------



## gameboy

Red Cat said:


> I'd suggest you try in September. A lot of other bugs appear in July and August so your chances of finding a scorpion are not as high in those months as September. I'd also set the time to some time after midnight when most of the other bugs don't appear anymore. I know that I had the most success finding tarantulas in June from 2-3 A.M. Unfortunately scorpions don't appear in June and you'll have to deal with crickets in September, but it's not as bad as having beetles and cicadas on every tree.



OMG THANK YOU SO MUCH! This was exactly the kind of information I was looking for.


----------



## piske

NVM :>


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I'm decorating someone's town, and a few days ago I was helping them make dirt paths by running over the desired place for the paths. But I was wondering: if you invite someone over to come to your town, and that someone runs over your grass, and you kept on saving and continuing...would you be able to reduce the grass?


----------



## CuriousCharli

I accidentally voided a villager by time travelling (time not day) backwards. He is now in my void. What is the chance i can still get him to someone and what method is the most successful?


----------



## CuriousCharli

Dawnpiplup said:


> I'm decorating someone's town, and a few days ago I was helping them make dirt paths by running over the desired place for the paths. But I was wondering: if you invite someone over to come to your town, and that someone runs over your grass, and you kept on saving and continuing...would you be able to reduce the grass?



As far as i know yes. Characters can ie you, animals can't that's what i heard anyway.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

DarkCharliXo said:


> As far as i know yes. Characters can ie you, animals can't that's what i heard anyway.



Oh ok, thank you! And I'm not sure about the answer to your question, but I hope it'll get answered soon!


----------



## Delphine

It's been a while since I played so I'm kind of rusty: *how long does it take for a villager you adopted from another town to come into your own?* 

I thought it would be the next day, but even two or three days after I adopted Punchy (and there was absolutely no problem or anything odd during the adoption), I can't seem to find his spot anywhere. Is it because he'll be my 9th villager that he is taking so long to move in? Or was there a problem and in this case I should consider my Punchy lost?

Thanks in advance...!


----------



## Red Cat

Delphine said:


> It's been a while since I played so I'm kind of rusty: *how long does it take for a villager you adopted from another town to come into your own?*
> 
> I thought it would be the next day, but even two or three days after I adopted Punchy (and there was absolutely no problem or anything odd during the adoption), I can't seem to find his spot anywhere. Is it because he'll be my 9th villager that he is taking so long to move in? Or was there a problem and in this case I should consider my Punchy lost?
> 
> Thanks in advance...!



If you talked to him and told him that you want him to come, then he should have appeared the next day if you had 9 or less villagers. The only things I can think of are that you might have accidentally told him to not move into your town or that you told another villager to come the same day, but that can't be the case if no one else has moved in to your town. If the other person hasn't played the next day yet, you could ask him/her to TT back to the day you adopted him and see if he really was adopted.


----------



## Delphine

Red Cat said:


> If you talked to him and told him that you want him to come, then he should have appeared the next day if you had 9 or less villagers. The only things I can think of are that you might have accidentally told him to not move into your town or that you told another villager to come the same day, but that can't be the case if no one else has moved in to your town. If the other person hasn't played the next day yet, you could ask him/her to TT back to the day you adopted him and see if he really was adopted.



Thank you for the answer!

I guess I must've done a time travelling error at some point, because I clearly remember him telling me how excited he was to move in. It might come from the fact that I'm actually cycling in this town, and the day I adopted Punchy, I had my 9th villager in boxes, and I intentionally messed up the cycling process by waiting a day (to plot reset Punchy) but maybe I should've continued my cycling and TT a year forward, then another, and plot reset at that time. But I was unsure wether he would settle in a year after, or two years after... anyway! 

Too bad for me (and the 250 BTB I spent on him). I'm sure he and I will meet again eventually ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: Punchy is here aaaaand in a horrible spot because at that point I had stopped believing he would show up! So I loaded the game with my mayor and tada! I have to admit, I am kind of disgusted.


----------



## Sdj4148

Is it possible to use a qr machine in someone's town?


----------



## piske

Will a villager plot their house in your town when an event is going on, for example the fishing tourney?


----------



## Sdj4148

P e o n y said:


> Will a villager plot their house in your town when an event is going on, for example the fishing tourney?



Yes, a villager can plot any day of the year as far as I know


----------



## piske

Sdj4148 said:


> Yes, a villager can plot any day of the year as far as I know



Thank you! :> I have another question - So, I know that when villagers plot, that they like to be near other people. In my new map everyone is spread apart...I've been plot resetting and they keep plotting right next to ME. Is there some code in the game that plots them near your Mayor if there isn't a group of villagers for them to plot near? It's really annoying! :<


----------



## Red Cat

P e o n y said:


> Thank you! :> I have another question - So, I know that when villagers plot, that they like to be near other people. In my new map everyone is spread apart...I've been plot resetting and they keep plotting right next to ME. Is there some code in the game that plots them near your Mayor if there isn't a group of villagers for them to plot near? It's really annoying! :<



I don't think there is code in the game that makes villagers more likely to plot near other villagers or characters living in the town because that would probably take a lot of time and effort to code that and it wouldn't add anything of real value to the game. I think it is more likely that a villager gets plotted randomly on the map and then the game checks for other buildings, rocks, water, etc. nearby to make sure that the location is a legal plot location and if it isn't, the plot gets "moved" one space away from whatever the obstacle is and then that location is checked and so on until the game finds a legal plot location. That would explain why locations near rivers, ponds, cliffs, and other buildings are popular locations for plots to appear. Depending on how many and where your PWPs are, a lot of plots may be getting "pushed" to one location because there is nowhere else for the plots to go.


----------



## piske

When does the snow begin?! I am so sick of the brown!!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup

I have another question: so if you were to create dirt paths, and ran over and over again (with another player from another town help you) and saving and continuing, then later on you quit the game for now and when you get back on it, you decide to turn back the clock a few hours earlier so it'll stay the same day. Will the grass still deteriorate?


----------



## Spooky.

P e o n y said:


> When does the snow begin?! I am so sick of the brown!!!



Some people have seen a bit already but the first big snow is supposed to be December tenth.


----------



## piske

Namstar said:


> Some people have seen a bit already but the first big snow is supposed to be December tenth.



Perfect! Thank you! :> Can't wait!


----------



## Ichigo.

Dawnpiplup said:


> I have another question: so if you were to create dirt paths, and ran over and over again (with another player from another town help you) and saving and continuing, then later on you quit the game for now and when you get back on it, you decide to turn back the clock a few hours earlier so it'll stay the same day. Will the grass still deteriorate?



Considering time traveling backwards to any time before the last time you played equates to traveling forward a day, whatever you have saved should still be in effect. To be safe though, I might just TT forward an actual day, then go back to the actual time, but I'm not really sure why you're time traveling backwards in the same day.


----------



## Spooky.

When it comes to plot resetting, do I have to plot reset the DAY I know a villager is going to plot, or can I start up a new character any day after that as long as I do not go on my mayor at all to plot reset?


For example:
Purrl was invited to move to my town tomorrow
I don't feel like plot resetting tomorrow
I don't play at all
I open the game up on Saturday as a new character right away


Will this work?


----------



## Hank

I have a few questions regarding gardening. I know the general trees can't be planted next to each other so on so forth but I've had some troubles with shrubs. Most are fine and will grow next to each other with trees as well, but why do some not grow for random reasons? Is there a limited number in plants per few squares? It just gets a bit annoying when you are planning your town and one shrub won't grow. 

Also I have found some cedars won't grow in the same spots that normal trees did. Do they have special requirements or something? I would have thought if a tree grows in a plot then a radar should...

Finally, I only found out about sprinting and dirt patches a few months back so my town has quite a lot of dirt paths. Can these grow back into grass and if so how? 

Thanks for the help/


----------



## Red Cat

Hank said:


> I have a few questions regarding gardening. I know the general trees can't be planted next to each other so on so forth but I've had some troubles with shrubs. Most are fine and will grow next to each other with trees as well, but why do some not grow for random reasons? Is there a limited number in plants per few squares? It just gets a bit annoying when you are planning your town and one shrub won't grow.
> 
> Also I have found some cedars won't grow in the same spots that normal trees did. Do they have special requirements or something? I would have thought if a tree grows in a plot then a radar should...
> 
> Finally, I only found out about sprinting and dirt patches a few months back so my town has quite a lot of dirt paths. Can these grow back into grass and if so how?
> 
> Thanks for the help/



You can only plant up to 12 bushes or trees that are connected to each other without any spaces in between. If that is not the problem, then try planting the bushes which are going to be in the middle first, wait for them to grow, and the plant bushes going outward, letting them grow before you plant the next set, until you finish your bush formation.

Cedar trees only grow on the northern half of your map. Specifically, they can only grow within 32 spaces south of the fence next to the train tracks.

To regrow grass, you can just time travel about a month forward and then back and your grass will regrow.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> When it comes to plot resetting, do I have to plot reset the DAY I know a villager is going to plot, or can I start up a new character any day after that as long as I do not go on my mayor at all to plot reset?
> 
> 
> For example:
> Purrl was invited to move to my town tomorrow
> I don't feel like plot resetting tomorrow
> I don't play at all
> I open the game up on Saturday as a new character right away
> 
> 
> Will this work?



Yes. That will work just fine. Nothing in your town gets saved until you load an existing character or save as a new character.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

*HALP*

I wanna wear a certain shirt (short sleeved pants are long), but its fall... and i don't want my villager to get sick. what should i do  (please answer fast) PM me with an answer


----------



## Dinosaurz

Link_The_Heroine said:


> I wanna wear a certain shirt (short sleeved pants are long), but its fall... and i don't want my villager to get sick. what should i do  (please answer fast) PM me with an answer



Wait what the hell


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

well excuse me princess its my first Animal Crossing winter :/


----------



## Dinosaurz

Link_The_Heroine said:


> well excuse me princess its my first Animal Crossing winter :/



I don't understand a word of what you just said, could you explain it with more detail perhaps?


----------



## Red Cat

Link_The_Heroine said:


> I wanna wear a certain shirt (short sleeved pants are long), but its fall... and i don't want my villager to get sick. what should i do  (please answer fast) PM me with an answer



If you wear a short sleeved shirt in winter, your character freezes to death. Everybody knows this.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

i am wearing a short sleeved shirt and long pants in my game... will it be ok to do this in the fall...


----------



## Dinosaurz

Link_The_Heroine said:


> i am wearing a short sleeved shirt and long pants in my game... will it be ok to do this in the fall...



No! Ur gonna die don't do it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your character will die and never respawn so you cant


----------



## Hank

Red Cat said:


> You can only plant up to 12 bushes or trees that are connected to each other without any spaces in between. If that is not the problem, then try planting the bushes which are going to be in the middle first, wait for them to grow, and the plant bushes going outward, letting them grow before you plant the next set, until you finish your bush formation.
> 
> Cedar trees only grow on the northern half of your map. Specifically, they can only grow within 32 spaces south of the fence next to the train tracks.
> 
> To regrow grass, you can just time travel about a month forward and then back and your grass will regrow.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. That will work just fine. Nothing in your town gets saved until you load an existing character or save as a new character.



Thanks very much for the help, that clears up a lot. Especially with regard to the cedars, I had no idea what was going on. About the max length being 12, if plants are on the diagonal are they still considered a chain or is that a break? Thanks


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

thank you i didnt know... this is my first animal crossing winter...


----------



## Dinosaurz

Link_The_Heroine said:


> thank you i didnt know... this is my first animal crossing winter...


If you really are serious, of course you will be fine. It's a game.
It's a stupid question but it's a kids game. Nothing will happen


----------



## Red Cat

Anyone who tries to tell you that your character can't freeze to death in the winter is lying. They are just bitter that they lost their character and want you to be miserable too.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Red Cat said:


> Anyone who tries to tell you that your character can't freeze to death in the winter is lying. They are just bitter that they lost their character and want you to be miserable too.



Lmfao
Really dude lol
She's probably 9.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

dude im 15 ive been diagnosed with anxiety and maybe i am over attached to my characters MAYBE


----------



## mintellect

Namstar said:


> When it comes to plot resetting, do I have to plot reset the DAY I know a villager is going to plot, or can I start up a new character any day after that as long as I do not go on my mayor at all to plot reset?
> 
> 
> For example:
> Purrl was invited to move to my town tomorrow
> I don't feel like plot resetting tomorrow
> I don't play at all
> I open the game up on Saturday as a new character right away
> 
> 
> Will this work?



Yes. I have waited about a week before plot resetting and it's just fine.


----------



## mayortash

Hiya, 

So I have a blue Spotpass dot on my NL icon in the DS menu. Now I know this usually means I've either got a house sent via Spotpass or someone has visited my dream town. I've checked in with Luna and the last person who visited my dream town has been the same for the last 3 days or so. I've gone to the HH Showcase and there's no new houses. I've downloaded the latest present from Pelly at the post office. 

What does this dot mean?

EDIT TO ADD:

Never mind. I've gone back to Pelly and I had only downloaded this months gift with one character so the other was still waiting. The dot is now gone.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

aleonhart said:


> Considering time traveling backwards to any time before the last time you played equates to traveling forward a day, whatever you have saved should still be in effect. To be safe though, I might just TT forward an actual day, then go back to the actual time, but I'm not really sure why you're time traveling backwards in the same day.



Ah ok, thank you! And I'm just wondering this because I'm decorating a person's town, and we're working on their dirt paths, but if we would try to tt to the next day, then it might snow and we're afraid of the snow ruining the dirt paths xD.


----------



## Spooky.

While I know the trick where you can say no to a villager asking to move out so that you can 'pause' your game for any amount of time without losing any villagers, there is something I'm curious about.

Whenever I've done this before, I say no and immediately save and quit my game. It's always worked for me. 

However, if I say no and continue playing (decorating house, shopping, etc), will the trick still work, or does continued play cancel it out?

I stayed on the same character and didn't save at all until I was done and did not go on any other characters. I just want to make sure it'll still work since I want to take a break from one of my towns for a little while.


----------



## Campy

Namstar said:


> While I know the trick where you can say no to a villager asking to move out so that you can 'pause' your game for any amount of time without losing any villagers, there is something I'm curious about.
> 
> Whenever I've done this before, I say no and immediately save and quit my game. It's always worked for me.
> 
> However, if I say no and continue playing (decorating house, shopping, etc), will the trick still work, or does continued play cancel it out?
> 
> I stayed on the same character and didn't save at all until I was done and did not go on any other characters. I just want to make sure it'll still work since I want to take a break from one of my towns for a little while.


It'll still work, no worries. The only thing that's important is that you save and quit on the same in-game day you told your villager to stay. That way the game doesn't get the chance to trigger the next mover (which could be as early as the next in-game day) until you come back to the game.


----------



## Spooky.

Campy said:


> It'll still work, no worries. The only thing that's important is that you save and quit on the same in-game day you told your villager to stay. That way the game doesn't get the chance to trigger the next mover (which could be as early as the next in-game day) until you come back to the game.



Perfect, thank you. I was worried I've have to wait longer to get a ping again so I could take a break.


----------



## Macaron126

Well... I adopted Pashmina from another town and started to plot reset. I've been at it for almost a week. However, today, I have been resetting but have not seen her plot anywhere. I've taken more than a week to plot reset villagers, so I'm pretty sure there's no deadline. But I'm wondering what happened to her...


----------



## Spooky.

Macaron126 said:


> Well... I adopted Pashmina from another town and started to plot reset. I've been at it for almost a week. However, today, I have been resetting but have not seen her plot anywhere. I've taken more than a week to plot reset villagers, so I'm pretty sure there's no deadline. But I'm wondering what happened to her...



Have you looked in every little nook and cranny? Sometimes I've gotten worried when it seems like a plot disappeared then I realized it was hidden behind some trees or crammed into a tiny spot I didn't even think possible.


----------



## piske

Sometimes I've had villagers plots not appear a few times in a row before appearing once again. How many times have you tried loading now?


----------



## Deak

Where does everyone get those acnl villager icons for their signatures. I want to display my town.


----------



## Mariah

Deak said:


> Where does everyone get those acnl villager icons for their signatures. I want to display my town.



http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54852487291/animal-crossing-sprites-masterpost


----------



## Deak

You're a legend. Thank you.


----------



## Deak

Another question, however.


I know every town has dirt patches, etc... will grass ever grow on these spots? Or do we have to just cover it up with flowers or PWP


----------



## Jacob

Deak said:


> Another question, however.
> 
> 
> I know every town has dirt patches, etc... will grass ever grow on these spots? Or do we have to just cover it up with flowers or PWP



Usually dirt patches get covered with new grass after a while. Rain and walking speed up grass growth.


----------



## Ichigo.

Deak said:


> Another question, however.
> 
> 
> I know every town has dirt patches, etc... will grass ever grow on these spots? Or do we have to just cover it up with flowers or PWP



If you're talking about the dirt patches that every town seems to start with, I'm pretty sure they're permanent, but someone can correct me if I'm wrong. But if you're talking about dirt patches that appear as you play, grass will definitely grow back for those areas. It might take a few weeks though. Planting flowers on them, trying to avoid walking/running on them, and snow has been said to help.


----------



## piske

Is there a way to know how many visitors your town has had if you are unable to sit on your town tree? :<


----------



## Dinosaurz

P e o n y said:


> Is there a way to know how many visitors your town has had if you are unable to sit on your town tree? :<



Nope
But all you need is 50 hours and 50 days for the tree so it shouldn't take too long if you play regularly.


----------



## piske

StarryWolf said:


> Nope
> But all you need is 50 hours and 50 days for the tree so it shouldn't take too long if you play regularly.



Aww my town is only like 30 days old - so, soon! :> Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## Deak

I have 8 villagers in my town. Beau just pinged me and asked to move...

Is this normal? 

Of course he's not going anywhere.


----------



## Spooky.

P e o n y said:


> Is there a way to know how many visitors your town has had if you are unable to sit on your town tree? :<



Why would you be unable to sit on your tree?


----------



## piske

Namstar said:


> Why would you be unable to sit on your tree?



I haven't had my town for long enough :< someone else said that I need 50 days and 50 hours. I definitely have 50 hours but my town is only about 30 days old :<

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tried to sit and it wouldn't let me.


----------



## Spooky.

P e o n y said:


> I haven't had my town for long enough :< someone else said that I need 50 days and 50 hours. I definitely have 50 hours but my town is only about 30 days old :<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I tried to sit and it wouldn't let me.



Hmm, I didn't know that. Are you trying to get the train station/town hall pwps?


----------



## piske

Namstar said:


> Hmm, I didn't know that. Are you trying to get the train station/town hall pwps?



Yeah :> I've probably had about 10 visitors, but I can't say for sure!


----------



## Red Cat

I don't know why I just typed that. Ignore this post.


----------



## Reese

Deak said:


> I have 8 villagers in my town. Beau just pinged me and asked to move...
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Of course he's not going anywhere.


You might have a plot for a new villager somewhere? That's all I can think of bc you can't have less than 8 villagers.



P e o n y said:


> Yeah :> I've probably had about 10 visitors, but I can't say for sure!


If you have an updated dream town, someone can visit and talk to Porter and he'll say how many visitors you've had (also how many times you've traveled)!


----------



## piske

Reese said:


> You might have a plot for a new villager somewhere? That's all I can think of bc you can't have less than 8 villagers.
> 
> 
> If you have an updated dream town, someone can visit and talk to Porter and he'll say how many visitors you've had (also how many times you've traveled)!



Whaaat! I didn't know that! Awesome! I'll make one then just so I can find out :> thank you!!!


----------



## Deak

I just loaded my game up with my main character and see a plot being made for a villager.. I hate where its located.

Is it too late to do anything about it? Can I just quit out, get yelled at by Resetti, and go "new file" for a new character.. and do that little glitch thing?


----------



## Red Cat

Deak said:


> I just loaded my game up with my main character and see a plot being made for a villager.. I hate where its located.
> 
> Is it too late to do anything about it? Can I just quit out, get yelled at by Resetti, and go "new file" for a new character.. and do that little glitch thing?



It is too late to change it. Loading your game with an existing character is basically the same as saving it, so you can't undo the plot by quitting without saving. You have to create a new character before loading any existing characters for plot resetting to work.


----------



## Deak

Damn.. I blew it. I knew exactly when they were going to get plotted too.. blehhhhhhhh.

Thank you. Until next time then!


----------



## Spooky.

In my first two towns I cut down all the fruit trees on my island after reading some guides that said it made it easier to catch gold stags. In my third town I noticed some bugs on the fruit trees so I caught them for my museum, then realized that all of these were bugs I've never caught on my other islands, some of them being rare stags. 

Am I now totally unable to get those stags and other bugs from those trees on my other islands? Will trees grow if I take fruit from a tour tree and plant them on the grass there? I'd just hate to miss out on the rare bugs because I cut all the fruit trees down.


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> In my first two towns I cut down all the fruit trees on my island after reading some guides that said it made it easier to catch gold stags. In my third town I noticed some bugs on the fruit trees so I caught them for my museum, then realized that all of these were bugs I've never caught on my other islands, some of them being rare stags.
> 
> Am I now totally unable to get those stags and other bugs from those trees on my other islands? Will trees grow if I take fruit from a tour tree and plant them on the grass there? I'd just hate to miss out on the rare bugs because I cut all the fruit trees down.



Yes, you can replant the trees by using fruit from island tours. I think you can also catch all of the island bugs in your main town during summer.


----------



## Spooky.

Red Cat said:


> Yes, you can replant the trees by using fruit from island tours. I think you can also catch all of the island bugs in your main town during summer.



Ahh that's such a relief. Next time I do tours I'll grab some fruit.


----------



## Zane

If an animal is sick when you save your dream address will they be sick in your dream town?? I was gonna update mine within the next day or so before it snows but then Poppy got sick. 8/


----------



## yodamaster998

What will happen if I time travel *backwards* by one day while the Nooklings' shop is upgrading? Will the shop return to the way it was before the upgrade? Or will it complete the upgrade like it would if I came to my town tomorrow/time travelled _forward_ a day?


----------



## Red Cat

yodamaster998 said:


> What will happen if I time travel *backwards* by one day while the Nooklings' shop is upgrading? Will the shop return to the way it was before the upgrade? Or will it complete the upgrade like it would if I came to my town tomorrow/time travelled _forward_ a day?



I'm not exactly sure what happens, but I know it won't go back to the previous shop because TTing backwards never undos anything. Either the shop will be upgraded or it will still be under construction until you go a day forward.


----------



## AccfSally

Zane said:


> If an animal is sick when you save your dream address will they be sick in your dream town?? I was gonna update mine within the next day or so before it snows but then Poppy got sick. 8/



No, they won't appear to be sick in a dream.


----------



## Deak

How do you do the campsite glitch? I've loaded a new character 4 times in a row and still no campsite visitors. And no I haven't loaded my main today yet.


----------



## pulmona

There will be a campsite visitor eventually. It's completely random when they appear.


----------



## AkaneDeath

When trying to get the golden axe apparently you need to buy fifty saplings. Do the cedar saplings count or just the leafy ones?


----------



## Kittyinpink87

AkaneDeath said:


> When trying to get the golden axe apparently you need to buy fifty saplings. Do the cedar saplings count or just the leafy ones?



Yes they do! I believe they have sapling in the name too? 
But yes they do. Just must be from your town.


----------



## AkaneDeath

Kittyinpink87 said:


> Yes they do! I believe they have sapling in the name too?
> But yes they do. Just must be from your town.



Dumb question, I know, but thank you for the help! I appreciate it!!


----------



## Zane

AccfSally said:


> No, they won't appear to be sick in a dream.



Yea when I thought about it I realized I've never seen a sick animal in a dream town so I figured not and just went ahead. Thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## Chrystina

Are all the bridges the same size? Cobblestone, wood, fairy tale, etc....

I had the original cobblestone in, built a lighthouse sort of near it afterwards, then finally got a request for the fairy tale bridge so I demolished the original. Now Isabelle is saying the fairy tale design is too close to the lighthouse to build D:


----------



## Manah

On a day a new villager moves in, there won't be a new house plot as well, right? (Just talking about random ones, not streetpass/campsite/invites.)


----------



## Red Cat

Alexithymiaa said:


> Are all the bridges the same size? Cobblestone, wood, fairy tale, etc....
> 
> I had the original cobblestone in, built a lighthouse sort of near it afterwards, then finally got a request for the fairy tale bridge so I demolished the original. Now Isabelle is saying the fairy tale design is too close to the lighthouse to build D:



All of the bridges are the same size. Unfortunately, for some reason the game requires there to be a lot of open space around the bridge for you to be able to build it, but once you have built it, you can put PWPs nearby. You'll have to demolish the lighthouse, build the bridge, and then build the lighthouse again.


----------



## piske

If a villager I adopted moved out of their town today, do I have to wait until it's tomorrow in that person's town for him to show up in my town? Sorry if that is worded confusingly!


----------



## Red Cat

P e o n y said:


> If a villager I adopted moved out of their town today, do I have to wait until it's tomorrow in that person's town for him to show up in my town? Sorry if that is worded confusingly!



All that matters is when it becomes 6 A.M. the next day in your town.


----------



## piske

Red Cat said:


> All that matters is when it becomes 6 A.M. the next day in your town.



Ah, so if I TT to tomorrow he should be there! I will try it c: thank you!!!


----------



## Chrystina

Red Cat said:


> All of the bridges are the same size. Unfortunately, for some reason the game requires there to be a lot of open space around the bridge for you to be able to build it, but once you have built it, you can put PWPs nearby. You'll have to demolish the lighthouse, build the bridge, and then build the lighthouse again.



Dang. Thanks for the reply


----------



## Dawnpiplup

So let's say that you were playing your game today, and a villager asked you if they should move or not. You then either say that he/she should move or not move, and that villager will either not stay or stay in your town. Then, you save and exit the game, and go back to the title screen. Then, you go back into your file and tt to 6 months later or something, in one jump. Will there still be a chance that a villager has already moved during the time period you tt, or no? And will there still be a chance of a villager that already moved if it were the same situation, but you tt backwards for a long period in one jump?


----------



## Spooky.

Is there ANY way to get rid of the bingo card once you have it? I got one by mistake despite not wanting one and there is no way to rid myself of it by dropping or putting it in my locker.


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> Is there ANY way to get rid of the bingo card once you have it? I got one by mistake despite not wanting one and there is no way to rid myself of it by dropping or putting it in my locker.



TT backward one day. Otherwise you have complete it or wait for it to expire if you don't want to TT.


----------



## Spooky.

Red Cat said:


> TT backward one day. Otherwise you have complete it or wait for it to expire if you don't want to TT.



Do you know when it expires or how long it'll take to complete?


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> Do you know when it expires or how long it'll take to complete?



It expires February 16th (when the snow disappears) so you'd have to wait a while. For completing the bingo card, it depends on how many people you can find with your numbers. If you try to complete it without visiting other people's towns, it will take a week or two. You can check the snowman bingo number thread on this site and try to get people to let you in their towns to get their numbers to complete the bingo card faster.


----------



## Spooky.

Red Cat said:


> It expires February 16th (when the snow disappears) so you'd have to wait a while. For completing the bingo card, it depends on how many people you can find with your numbers. If you try to complete it without visiting other people's towns, it will take a week or two. You can check the snowman bingo number thread on this site and try to get people to let you in their towns to get their numbers to complete the bingo card faster.



Feb 16th ughhh. Somehow I knew it could be forever. I didn't want the card in the first place, I got it by mistake when I asked the snowman the rules of the game and he just gave me a card. ughhhh


----------



## piske

Can villagers ping to move out during the fishing tourney? I'm assuming no, but I wanted to verify!


----------



## Libra

P e o n y said:


> Can villagers ping to move out during the fishing tourney? I'm assuming no, but I wanted to verify!



Not during the tourney itself, no, but they can do so once the tourney is over, so it's probably a good idea to check your game after 6 PM.

[EDIT]You'll have to do the ceremony first, though, before they ping.


----------



## piske

Libra said:


> Not during the tourney itself, no, but they can do so once the tourney is over, so it's probably a good idea to check your game after 6 PM.
> 
> [EDIT]You'll have to do the ceremony first, though, before they ping.



Thank you Libra! I will try after tonight after the ceremony! c:


----------



## piske

I adopted a villager from another town and today I chatted with him and mentioned "I met so-and-so, he is such an individual!"...now, I didn't recognize the Mayor's name or town and I haven't had anyone come meet my villagers - could he be referring to someone he met while in his previous town?


----------



## Spooky.

I know a lot of the dirt spots you have on your map at the start of your game are permanent, but are there any ways to kind of get rid of them? For example, building a pwp on top, tearing it down, then covering the area with flowers/trees and watering it? Does that method work is it actually totally impossible to get rid of those spots? 

Normally I don't mind them so much, but they just look -terrible- in the winter as these huge brown patches with the snow.


----------



## lars708

Namstar said:


> I know a lot of the dirt spots you have on your map at the start of your game are permanent, but are there any ways to kind of get rid of them? For example, building a pwp on top, tearing it down, then covering the area with flowers/trees and watering it? Does that method work is it actually totally impossible to get rid of those spots?
> 
> Normally I don't mind them so much, but they just look -terrible- in the winter as these huge brown patches with the snow.



As far as i know they will be dirt only forever unless you make use of cheat codes of course.


----------



## Spooky.

lars708 said:


> As far as i know they will be dirt only forever unless you make use of cheat codes of course.



Crud. I was hoping I could possibly cheat it by building stuff on top. I'll have to be clever in covering it up then. Thank you


----------



## Red Cat

I'm not sure if anyone here knows the exact answer to this question, but I may as well ask it to see if anyone knows this. I know that if you place a character's house close enough to the ocean, you can hear the ocean inside the house. I'm just wondering exactly how close does the house have to be to hear the ocean inside? Is there a certain space limit from the ocean or does it have to be on an acre with ocean on it? If it has to do with the acre, how much of the house has to be on the acre? The whole house, the center of the house, or just part of the house? I'm just curious since when I decide to start a new town, I'd like to put my house near the ocean where I can hear the waves inside, but I don't want to put the house right next to the cliff.


----------



## JeffreyAC

P e o n y said:


> I adopted a villager from another town and today I chatted with him and mentioned "I met so-and-so, he is such an individual!"...now, I didn't recognize the Mayor's name or town and I haven't had anyone come meet my villagers - could he be referring to someone he met while in his previous town?



Maybe they met them in a dream?


----------



## piske

JeffreyAC said:


> Maybe they met them in a dream?



hmm, I do not yet have a dream address ;w; it's ok, I don't mind if they talk about people they meet, it's just a mystery as to how they met anyone!!! :O


----------



## remiaphasia

Cherry is right now asking to buy an item from me that has a custom design on it. A custom design meaning a gold leaf item in my pockets. If I say yes, will she actually take it? What will happen to it? Will it be displayed in her house?


----------



## Libra

P e o n y said:


> I adopted a villager from another town and today I chatted with him and mentioned "I met so-and-so, he is such an individual!"...now, I didn't recognize the Mayor's name or town and I haven't had anyone come meet my villagers - could he be referring to someone he met while in his previous town?



Most likely, I know I've adopted a villager who mentioned someone's name I'd never heard before either. I'm not sure, though, just how many people they can remember.


----------



## Spooky.

remiaphasia said:


> Cherry is right now asking to buy an item from me that has a custom design on it. A custom design meaning a gold leaf item in my pockets. If I say yes, will she actually take it? What will happen to it? Will it be displayed in her house?



Yep, it will display in their house. I've given villagers furniture that I've customized before and they put it in their houses.


----------



## piske

Libra said:


> Most likely, I know I've adopted a villager who mentioned someone's name I'd never heard before either. I'm not sure, though, just how many people they can remember.



Thank you!!! You always know the answer xD


----------



## remiaphasia

Namstar said:


> Yep, it will display in their house. I've given villagers furniture that I've customized before and they put it in their houses.



It didn't. I gave it to her but it disappeared. It's not in ReTail or her home. Again, this was a piece of furniture with a custom design on it, not a regular refurbished piece from Cyrus, so I think it just disappeared into the game void.


----------



## Spooky.

remiaphasia said:


> It didn't. I gave it to her but it disappeared. It's not in ReTail or her home. Again, this was a piece of furniture with a custom design on it, not a regular refurbished piece from Cyrus, so I think it just disappeared into the game void.



Were you in her house at the time you gave it to her? Often when I give villagers furniture it appears the next day.


----------



## Deak

A villager is moving in tomorrow I believe. (Got him from another town). 

Plot resetting/setting. 


All I have to do, is tomorrow, make sure I start "new game file" make a new character to move into my town..see where the plot is.. And if I like it..stay.. If I don't.. Close the game..Rinse and repeat?


Just making sure I'm gonna do it right tomorrow.


----------



## piske

Deak said:


> A villager is moving in tomorrow I believe. (Got him from another town).
> 
> Plot resetting/setting.
> 
> 
> All I have to do, is tomorrow, make sure I start "new game file" make a new character to move into my town..see where the plot is.. And if I like it..stay.. If I don't.. Close the game..Rinse and repeat?
> 
> 
> Just making sure I'm gonna do it right tomorrow.



Yep! Whatever you do, don't load your mayor! If you don't like it, quit and do it again. If you like it, complete the set-up: building your house, getting your TPC from Isabelle and the game will auto save. If you see a plot in the opening credits, do not be fooled! Still load up a new character to check for the plot!

Hope that helps and good luck! It's a bit maddening but worth it :>


----------



## piske

What is the most effective way to get a villager to change their shirt? Send it to them in a letter? I adopted Pashmina and she has that ugly fiendish shirt or whatever on and it needs to be gone yesterday xD appreciate any tips!!!


----------



## Red Cat

If I plant a string of bush starts in a row as shown in the diagram below all at the same time, will they all grow successfully or should I only plant a few each day to prevent any from dying? (The X's mark where I'm going to plant bush starts)


XOO
XOO
XOO
XXO
OXX


I really don't want to mess up and waste a lot of bush starts, so I'll do them one out at a time unless someone can guarantee that planting them all at once is safe.


----------



## Spooky.

P e o n y said:


> What is the most effective way to get a villager to change their shirt? Send it to them in a letter? I adopted Pashmina and she has that ugly fiendish shirt or whatever on and it needs to be gone yesterday xD appreciate any tips!!!



Sending them a letter, though sometimes they will display the shirt in their homes, so you may need to send two or three before they actually wear it. Keeping one in your pocket may help too, just in case they ever ping to ask for it (and maybe change into it, but that's reaching kind of far)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> If I plant a string of bush starts in a row as shown in the diagram below all at the same time, will they all grow successfully or should I only plant a few each day to prevent any from dying? (The X's mark where I'm going to plant bush starts)
> 
> 
> XOO
> XOO
> XOO
> XXO
> OXX
> 
> 
> I really don't want to mess up and waste a lot of bush starts, so I'll do them one out at a time unless someone can guarantee that planting them all at once is safe.



They should all grow, but I'd plant no more than 3 of them at a time just to play it safe. (Even better if it's not three in a row but like...every other one)


----------



## piske

@Namstar: hot call on keeping it in my pocket! I never thought of that!! And thanks for letting me know that I may have to send it more than once - I sort of really hate writing letters so...how much do I REALLY want her shirt to change? xD


----------



## Spooky.

P e o n y said:


> @Namstar: hot call on keeping it in my pocket! I never thought of that!! And thanks for letting me know that I may have to send it more than once - I sort of really hate writing letters so...how much do I REALLY want her shirt to change? xD



You dont even really have to put anything on the letter. Just write like 'wear this or else' or something haha. I gotta work on changing Sprinkle's shirt and I'm like...ugh. Gotta figure out what it originally was and everything.


----------



## treetops

i have two questions that have been bothering me for a while!
firstly, can you still get a villager from somebody's town even when you have 9 villagers? or do i need 8 or less for them to move to my town?
and secondly, can you reset for both a 9th villager similar to how you can reset for a camper? one of my villagers is moving out soon, so i'm making extra sure that i can guarantee the dreamies i want.


----------



## Sap88

Vertigo said:


> i have two questions that have been bothering me for a while!
> firstly, can you still get a villager from somebody's town even when you have 9 villagers? or do i need 8 or less for them to move to my town?
> and secondly, can you reset for both a 9th villager similar to how you can reset for a camper? one of my villagers is moving out soon, so i'm making extra sure that i can guarantee the dreamies i want.



Yes to the first question! You can adopt at 8 or 9 ^^ Then for the second, it only works if it is a random move in. (Not from a void or adopted)


----------



## Charcolor

i want to sell my lovely phone on this forum. i want to hold an auction, but is it woth auctioning just that item? and if so, what should the starting bid be?


----------



## Red Cat

Charcolor said:


> i want to sell my lovely phone on this forum. i want to hold an auction, but is it woth auctioning just that item? and if so, what should the starting bid be?



I'm not sure it is worth auctioning. It isn't really all that rare since anyone can just TT to a fireworks day and buy a bunch of tickets to get several of them. It is the most popular fireworks item, so you might be able to get 50-100k for it, but probably not much more than that unless someone is really desperate for one.


----------



## Charcolor

Red Cat said:


> I'm not sure it is worth auctioning. It isn't really all that rare since anyone can just TT to a fireworks day and buy a bunch of tickets to get several of them. It is the most popular fireworks item, so you might be able to get 50-100k for it, but probably not much more than that unless someone is really desperate for one.



thanks for the tip! c:


----------



## Deak

Question. Now that I plot reset a place for a new villager with a new file save. When can I destroy that character? Do I have to wait for the tent to turn into a house? Can I do it on my mayor file or on the alternative user?


----------



## Chrystina

Deak said:


> Question. Now that I plot reset a place for a new villager with a new file save. When can I destroy that character? Do I have to wait for the tent to turn into a house? Can I do it on my mayor file or on the alternative user?



Usually what I do is save the new file, load my mayor character, then save and quit/continue. If you save and quit you can then delete the new file from main menu. 
Pretty much as long as you load up your mayor before deleting new file, everything will be the same



Question and again sorry if this has been already asked.. I have been googling and researching everything about voided villagers for the past 4 hours and honestly I'm just about to delete my file and start new. I'm pretty sure I got a voided character since I trade and have people visit my town frequently. Thing is I'm not crazy TTing or "cycling" so when a villager that I don't like FINALLY moves out, I'm ready for the plot resetting & actually pretty excited cause I know I'll be able to move in a dreamie..
...until Tammy has been showing up 14 times in a row and then I read about the void. 

So TLDR pretty much what I am asking is can I travel back in time on my 3ds clock and somehow get rid of this voided villager trying to move in? The last time I saved with my mayor was 5:58am. 
Or is there really anything I can do from preventing Tammy from moving in? X_x


----------



## Reese

Deak said:


> Question. Now that I plot reset a place for a new villager with a new file save. When can I destroy that character? Do I have to wait for the tent to turn into a house? Can I do it on my mayor file or on the alternative user?


The plot is locked in place once you've saved and quit with the new character, you can delete them anytime after that



Alexithymiaa said:


> Question and again sorry if this has been already asked.. I have been googling and researching everything about voided villagers for the past 4 hours and honestly I'm just about to delete my file and start new. I'm pretty sure I got a voided character since I trade and have people visit my town frequently. Thing is I'm not crazy TTing or "cycling" so when a villager that I don't like FINALLY moves out, I'm ready for the plot resetting & actually pretty excited cause I know I'll be able to move in a dreamie..
> ...until Tammy has been showing up 14 times in a row and then I read about the void.
> 
> So TLDR pretty much what I am asking is can I travel back in time on my 3ds clock and somehow get rid of this voided villager trying to move in? The last time I saved with my mayor was 5:58am.
> Or is there really anything I can do from preventing Tammy from moving in? X_x


Stay on the same day until you can invite a villager you actually want. Invited villagers will always override voided ones.


----------



## Plasticlizards

Kind of irrelevant but if anyone doesn't mind helping me out, my cycling board (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showth...INE)-in-boxes) is post glitched so that none of my posts are showing up until someone else posts something.. Can somebody please post something on it so I can continue cycling and my posts will show up again? Thanks!


----------



## lucitine

Okay so, I want to make sure I've got this right before I start my game today and mess something up.

I currently have 9 villagers. Am I correct in that a 10th villager will NOT move in unless I ask someone to? Or is this only if I have a clear void?


----------



## mogyay

lucitine said:


> Okay so, I want to make sure I've got this right before I start my game today and mess something up.
> 
> I currently have 9 villagers. Am I correct in that a 10th villager will NOT move in unless I ask someone to? Or is this only if I have a clear void?



they won't move in unless you ask them to UNLESS you get someone from someone's void (either through wifi or streetpass) so it's often best to not trade with people until you've got the 10th villager you want


----------



## lucitine

mogyay said:


> they won't move in unless you ask them to UNLESS you get someone from someone's void (either through wifi or streetpass) so it's often best to not trade with people until you've got the 10th villager you want



Okay, so If I clear my void and then just not go anywhere, I should be fine?


----------



## mogyay

lucitine said:


> Okay, so If I clear my void and then just not go anywhere, I should be fine?



i don't see why you'd need to clear your void unless you're paranoid about giving someone a voided villager of yours but yep, you should be fine


----------



## lucitine

mogyay said:


> i don't see why you'd need to clear your void unless you're paranoid about giving someone a voided villager of yours but yep, you should be fine



Oh wait whut. Lol, I think I got confused by the void xD I thought your void is the one that will move into your town. My bad! So then I'm good!

Thank you!!


----------



## Chrystina

Reese said:


> The plot is locked in place once you've saved and quit with the new character, you can delete them anytime after that
> 
> 
> Stay on the same day until you can invite a villager you actually want. Invited villagers will always override voided ones.


Ah okay thanks much! 



lucitine said:


> Oh wait whut. Lol, I think I got confused by the void xD I thought your void is the one that will move into your town. My bad! So then I'm good!
> 
> Thank you!!


Nah your void is previous villagers that moved and you didn't adopt them out, so they ended up going nowhere (aka the void). Yeah it's very confusing at first XD


----------



## Red Cat

If Kid Cat is wearing a pattern and I complain about it to Isabelle, will he go back to his original shirt or a random shirt? I'd really like to have him wear that No. 1 shirt again.


----------



## piske

Red Cat said:


> If Kid Cat is wearing a pattern and I complain about it to Isabelle, will he go back to his original shirt or a random shirt? I'd really like to have him wear that No. 1 shirt again.



I'm pretty sure it goes to a random shirt :< I've complained and it didn't go back to their original...BUT it will at least not be a pattern xD


----------



## Chrystina

Red Cat said:


> If Kid Cat is wearing a pattern and I complain about it to Isabelle, will he go back to his original shirt or a random shirt? I'd really like to have him wear that No. 1 shirt again.



Have you tried sending him a letter with the shirt attached? Most of my villagers wear the shirts I send them


----------



## Rose

Red Cat said:


> If Kid Cat is wearing a pattern and I complain about it to Isabelle, will he go back to his original shirt or a random shirt? I'd really like to have him wear that No. 1 shirt again.


As far as I know, it resets them to their default in both catchphrase and clothing.


----------



## Rose

Alright, this is weird. Not totally sure what I did wrong, but it was something.

I deleted all the photos off of my SD card through the camera application and apparently that included digital downloads of games like Animal Crossing. It was an older town that I never really touched anymore and that's all I had on there, so I'm not too upset that it's probably gone, but I'd still like to know how to fix this issue.

I looked through the eShop for New Leaf to download it again and was told there was no redownloadable content. I thought it was weird. After turning my unit off and then on again, that little gift box appeared where New Leaf's digital copy used to be. It unwrapped, I tapped it, and now I'm forever stuck on the red and pulsating "Nintendo 3DS" logo that starts before any game.

It's just stuck on that screen, pulsating for eternity. Something's going on. Anyone know?


----------



## Spooky.

Red Cat said:


> If Kid Cat is wearing a pattern and I complain about it to Isabelle, will he go back to his original shirt or a random shirt? I'd really like to have him wear that No. 1 shirt again.



I complained to Isabelle about a villagers shirt and they were changed into a plain white shirt.


----------



## Rose

Rose said:


> Alright, this is weird. Not totally sure what I did wrong, but it was something.
> 
> I deleted all the photos off of my SD card through the camera application and apparently that included digital downloads of games like Animal Crossing. It was an older town that I never really touched anymore and that's all I had on there, so I'm not too upset that it's probably gone, but I'd still like to know how to fix this issue.
> 
> I looked through the eShop for New Leaf to download it again and was told there was no redownloadable content. I thought it was weird. After turning my unit off and then on again, that little gift box appeared where New Leaf's digital copy used to be. It unwrapped, I tapped it, and now I'm forever stuck on the red and pulsating "Nintendo 3DS" logo that starts before any game.
> 
> It's just stuck on that screen, pulsating for eternity. Something's going on. Anyone know?



I found a video of my issue.


----------



## piske

Does anyone know about how big the coelacanth shadow is? I keep catching stupid sea bass (yes, it's snowing in my town!)!!! I know they're rare but I want to catch one!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I just caught an oarfish though!!! I've never caught one before outside of an island game!!! :O


----------



## Chrystina

P e o n y said:


> Does anyone know about how big the coelacanth shadow is? I keep catching stupid sea bass (yes, it's snowing in my town!)!!! I know they're rare but I want to catch one!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG I just caught an oarfish though!!! I've never caught one before outside of an island game!!! :O



Hahah its kind of hard to tell the diff in shadows but the oarfish is longer but has a skinnier tail.. I saw a comparison pic once, if I find it Ill post :] btw congrats on the catch!


----------



## Chrystina

Okay what am I doing wrong ?! The very first villager to move into my town was Hans.  Ever since first day I have wanted him to move. I have had every single villager ping me and ask to move, some I've obviously let go but Hans has been the ONLY one to not ask.

I befriended him in the beginning, then started to ignore him.  He constantly sends me creepy letters about dreams he has about me and various things like that. He constantly follows me around town, no joke. Wherever I go, and whichever store I go to he just teleports there. 

I use Chrissy as my "go to" gossip and she just told me Tammy wants to leave, she just moved in!!! Wtf will Hans ever leave? ;_; it's gotten to the point that whenever I see him (which is all the time) I get so mad I don't even want to play.



Edit: oops didn't realize I was double posting D: sorry!


----------



## Charcolor

can multiple villagers ping to move in a single day? sorry if the answer is obvious or something


----------



## piske

Charcolor said:


> can multiple villagers ping to move in a single day? sorry if the answer is obvious or something



Nope. 1 a day! But I've had a villager ping consecutive days c: hope that helps!


----------



## treetops

quick villager question!! is there a way you could manipulate the way you place villager houses? if so, how does it work? somebody is moving in tomorrow, but they put their house in an inconvenient spot.


----------



## Red Cat

Vertigo said:


> quick villager question!! is there a way you could manipulate the way you place villager houses? if so, how does it work? somebody is moving in tomorrow, but they put their house in an inconvenient spot.



If they have already put down the sign for their house, it's too late to change that. If you create a new character on a day that a villager's house is going to be plotted *before you load your mayor* then you can look for where the house is going to be and if you don't like it, quit without saving and create another new character and look again and keep quitting without saving until you find a location you like. When you find a good location for the house, then you do all the new character stuff until you can save and then you can save and quit and delete that character. Once you load an existing character though, the location of the house is set in stone since loading is basically saving your game and you can't undo that.


----------



## Rose

Can a villager place a plot down the day that another one is unpacking?


----------



## Marina40499

i have a question, yestesday, someone traded me marshal, but today he's not moved in yet :/ so i time traveled a bit, and he's still not here....what happened? x_x


----------



## Charcolor

P e o n y said:


> Nope. 1 a day! But I've had a villager ping consecutive days c: hope that helps!



thanks a bunch! c:


----------



## Charcolor

hi, i have another question!
i want to pay people to come visit my house and critique it, should i put that in train station or retail?

and if retail, which prefix would it have?


----------



## JeffreyAC

Charcolor said:


> hi, i have another question!
> i want to pay people to come visit my house and critique it, should i put that in train station or retail?



Train: "Visit other towns or invite guests into yours in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. This is the central board for friend code exchange."


----------



## Charcolor

JeffreyAC said:


> Train: "Visit other towns or invite guests into yours in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. This is the central board for friend code exchange."



thank you! sorry if it was obvious!


----------



## Waterbottle1234

To grow some flowers it says plant two hybrid red roses. Okay. How is a red rose hybrid? I can buy it?


----------



## Spooky.

Waterbottle1234 said:


> To grow some flowers it says plant two hybrid red roses. Okay. How is a red rose hybrid? I can buy it?



A hybrid red rose is a red rose that spawns between a grouping of 'regular' red roses. They can be tricky to spot though, as they look exactly the same as a regular red rose.


----------



## Waterbottle1234

Namstar said:


> A hybrid red rose is a red rose that spawns between a grouping of 'regular' red roses. They can be tricky to spot though, as they look exactly the same as a regular red rose.


You helped me a lot thank you but omg. that is the craziest thing.


----------



## Charcolor

never mind


----------



## mapleshine

Hey guys! I haven't loaded up my town yet, but I am on my start menu and Isabelle is telling me that someone is moving. I have accomplished all of my dream villagers. Since I haven't loaded anything, can I turn off my DS and TT a day back to prevent her from moving? Thanks.


----------



## mapleshine

bump~ 

Really need your help!


----------



## Red Cat

mapleshine said:


> Hey guys! I haven't loaded up my town yet, but I am on my start menu and Isabelle is telling me that someone is moving. I have accomplished all of my dream villagers. Since I haven't loaded anything, can I turn off my DS and TT a day back to prevent her from moving? Thanks.



If Isabelle is telling you that someone is moving, then you have already loaded your game since she doesn't announce stuff until you have loaded it up. So it's too late now to stop the villager from moving.


----------



## Spooky.

Earlier today I adopted my 10th villager. My friend came to visit me later on and her void isn't clear, there's at least 2 villagers in it. Will I still get the villager I adopted or am I at risk to get one of her voids?


----------



## Waterbottle1234

Okay. Hybrid red roses. If I plant four red roses in a circle, if another appears, is that the hybrid?


----------



## Spooky.

Waterbottle1234 said:


> Okay. Hybrid red roses. If I plant four red roses in a circle, if another appears, is that the hybrid?



Yep! Especially if it spawns in the middle. 

There is always a tiny chance that a villager walked by and planted it there, but you'll know when you use it to breed the black roses if it's a hybrid red or not (if not it won't work).


----------



## Charcolor

when plot resetting and finding the plot in a good place, do you have to go on your mayor's (or other existing character) profile to secure it, or do you just have to save the new file and then delete the house? sorry this is a really dumb question but i don't want to take the risk


----------



## piske

Charcolor said:


> when plot resetting and finding the plot in a good place, do you have to go on your mayor's (or other existing character) profile to secure it, or do you just have to save the new file and then delete the house? sorry this is a really dumb question but i don't want to take the risk



You have to save the new file! If you close out and go to your mayor, it will NOT save where that plot is and you'll risk it being in a random location. Good luck plot resetting :>


----------



## Charcolor

P e o n y said:


> You have to save the new file! If you close out and go to your mayor, it will NOT save where that plot is and you'll risk it being in a random location. Good luck plot resetting :>



I know, I meant do I have to go on my mayor's profile after saving the new character? ^^' But I guess the answer is no. Thanks! c:


----------



## piske

Charcolor said:


> I know, I meant do I have to go on my mayor's profile after saving the new character? ^^' But I guess the answer is no. Thanks! c:



Ah, got it :> nope you can go back in and delete the new save file first. That's usually what I do!


----------



## Red Cat

Charcolor said:


> when plot resetting and finding the plot in a good place, do you have to go on your mayor's (or other existing character) profile to secure it, or do you just have to save the new file and then delete the house? sorry this is a really dumb question but i don't want to take the risk



The person above is correct. Whenever you load your game with any existing character or save your game with any character, the changes made to your town are permanent. Basically if you see the screen that says do not turn off the power, then it's too late to undo anything that's already happened. So you can delete a character right after you save with him/her and the plot will be saved.


----------



## Spooky.

Yesterday I adopted Skye from someone, and today I started up my game as a new character to adjust her plot, but there is no plot anywhere to be seen. I only have 9 villagers in this town so there is room for her. Does this just mean she's going to plot tomorrow instead? 

I _may_ have also changed the in-game time on my clock after I adopted her, I don't remember, but that wouldn't like...prevent her from moving in, would it?


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> Yesterday I adopted Skye from someone, and today I started up my game as a new character to adjust her plot, but there is no plot anywhere to be seen. I only have 9 villagers in this town so there is room for her. Does this just mean she's going to plot tomorrow instead?
> 
> I _may_ have also changed the in-game time on my clock after I adopted her, I don't remember, but that wouldn't like...prevent her from moving in, would it?



If it is the next day in-game, then she should have a plot. If you adjusted the in-game clock, then she will still move in, but you may have to wait until tomorrow for her then.


----------



## Spooky.

Red Cat said:


> If it is the next day in-game, then she should have a plot. If you adjusted the in-game clock, then she will still move in, but you may have to wait until tomorrow for her then.



I think if I did adjust the clock, I only changed it within the same day (like 5 hours ahead but on the same date). I really can't remember though, tbh. I've never had a villager not plot the day after adopting, but I know it's possible they don't appear right away. I'm just worried because I gave 150 tbt to adopt her, she was my only dreamie ;~;


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> I think if I did adjust the clock, I only changed it within the same day (like 5 hours ahead but on the same date). I really can't remember though, tbh. I've never had a villager not plot the day after adopting, but I know it's possible they don't appear right away. I'm just worried because I gave 150 tbt to adopt her, she was my only dreamie ;~;



Hmmm... If you set the clock 5 hours forward and didn't do any other TTing, then you should have gotten her plot today. Did you only have 9 villagers on the day you adopted her? Even if you had a 10th villager moving out on the same day, you can't adopt another villager until the house is completely gone. I guess just wait until tomorrow and then panic if she doesn't show up in your town.


----------



## Spooky.

Red Cat said:


> Hmmm... If you set the clock 5 hours forward and didn't do any other TTing, then you should have gotten her plot today. Did you only have 9 villagers on the day you adopted her? Even if you had a 10th villager moving out on the same day, you can't adopt another villager until the house is completely gone. I guess just wait until tomorrow and then panic if she doesn't show up in your town.



yes I only had 9, my 10th moved out a few days ago. I hope tomorrow she shows up then.


----------



## Khaelis

I recall there being a guide of sorts on rock placement on Town creation, but I'm haing issues finding it. I wanted to give it a read when I start my One-year challenge on Jan. 1st.


----------



## Red Cat

Khaelis said:


> I recall there being a guide of sorts on rock placement on Town creation, but I'm haing issues finding it. I wanted to give it a read when I start my One-year challenge on Jan. 1st.



http://gentlyusedleaf.tumblr.com/post/86961099174/petal-parasol-its-finally-here-im-sorry

The other rocks are placed randomly with there being one rock on each acre without the river or beach on it and one rock being on the acre at the origin of the river. So the longer your river is, the fewer rocks you'll have.


----------



## Khaelis

Red Cat said:


> http://gentlyusedleaf.tumblr.com/post/86961099174/petal-parasol-its-finally-here-im-sorry
> 
> The other rocks are placed randomly with there being one rock on each acre without the river or beach on it and one rock being on the acre at the origin of the river. So the longer your river is, the fewer rocks you'll have.



Thanks. I never really bothered much with rock placement, I normally just aimed for a town layout I liked with 7~ rocks, but considering I'm going to do the One-year challenge, I want my town to be the best it can be.


----------



## mayortash

Khaelis said:


> Thanks. I never really bothered much with rock placement, I normally just aimed for a town layout I liked with 7~ rocks, but considering I'm going to do the One-year challenge, I want my town to be the best it can be.



I never even knew about this! This is very interesting.


----------



## Waterbottle1234

Namstar said:


> Yesterday I adopted Skye from someone, and today I started up my game as a new character to adjust her plot, but there is no plot anywhere to be seen. I only have 9 villagers in this town so there is room for her. Does this just mean she's going to plot tomorrow instead?
> 
> I _may_ have also changed the in-game time on my clock after I adopted her, I don't remember, but that wouldn't like...prevent her from moving in, would it?


This happened to me with Lolly and I got nervous. She moved in the next day

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean plotted her spot the next day. Moved in the day after that


----------



## Spooky.

Skye put down her plot today (and in a decent spot too!) I'm so relieved. Thanks for the help everyone. 


New question: How many gyroids actually spawn after it rains or snows?


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> Skye put down her plot today (and in a decent spot too!) I'm so relieved. Thanks for the help everyone.
> 
> 
> New question: How many gyroids actually spawn after it rains or snows?



3 stupid character requirement makes me type more than that


----------



## Waterbottle1234

Okay. Can somebody please help me with getting qr codes into a sign?? I can't even get the ones that i made into it. Please


----------



## Spooky.

Waterbottle1234 said:


> Okay. Can somebody please help me with getting qr codes into a sign?? I can't even get the ones that i made into it. Please



Do you mean the custom sign pwp? You can only use designs you've made yourself, and not 'pro' designs. You have to face the pwp and hit A and it should open up your designs tab. Pick your design you want to use and it will show on the sign.


----------



## Monforte

I think I screwed up big time. I had a bridge that went down to the lower part of my town and I decided to demolish it because I wanted a different style of bridge. When I asked Isabelle to place it where the old one was, she said it was too close to a resident home. This pretty much screws my whole town layout. Is there anything I can do. I'll attach my old town map so you guys can see where the bridge used to be. It is the one between the two rows of houses that connects the north part of town to the south.

I think it is worth mentioning that the old bridge was on town since day 1.


----------



## Sap88

Monforte said:


> I think I screwed up big time. I had a bridge that went down to the lower part of my town and I decided to demolish it because I wanted a different style of bridge. When I asked Isabelle to place it where the old one was, she said it was too close to a resident home. This pretty much screws my whole town layout. Is there anything I can do. I'll attach my old town map so you guys can see where the bridge used to be. It is the one between the two rows of houses that connects the north part of town to the south.
> 
> I think it is worth mentioning that the old bridge was on town since day 1.
> 
> View attachment 160130



You can't really unfortunately D: However can you work around it? Can you make it a bit lower maybe?


----------



## Monforte

Sap88 said:


> You can't really unfortunately D: However can you work around it? Can you make it a bit lower maybe?



Nope, the placement was perfect. I will probably have to let a villager go. I'm just praying it's not Cheri because she's been in my town since the beginning. I can do without Yuka, but Cheri is too important to let go.


----------



## Meliara

Monforte said:


> Nope, the placement was perfect. I will probably have to let a villager go. I'm just praying it's not Cheri because she's been in my town since the beginning. I can do without Yuka, but Cheri is too important to let go.



How many places down and over are the people by the bridge?  Trying to figure out if you'll have to move one or both...


----------



## Red Cat

Monforte said:


> I think I screwed up big time. I had a bridge that went down to the lower part of my town and I decided to demolish it because I wanted a different style of bridge. When I asked Isabelle to place it where the old one was, she said it was too close to a resident home. This pretty much screws my whole town layout. Is there anything I can do. I'll attach my old town map so you guys can see where the bridge used to be. It is the one between the two rows of houses that connects the north part of town to the south.
> 
> I think it is worth mentioning that the old bridge was on town since day 1.
> 
> View attachment 160130



If you screenshot the situation on the south side of the river. I could probably tell you what you can / need to do. I'm doing a lot of testing with bridges right now and I'm going to be posting a long write-up on the bridge mechanics within the next week so that hopefully less people have this happen to them.


----------



## Monforte

3Dewdrops said:


> How many places down and over are the people by the bridge?  Trying to figure out if you'll have to move one or both...



Yuka is on the left side, she is three spaces wide and two spaces tall away from the ideal bridge location. Cheri is on the right side, she is four spaces wide and two spaces tall away from the ideal bridge location.


----------



## Red Cat

Monforte said:


> Yuka is on the left side, she is three spaces wide and two spaces tall away from the ideal bridge location. Cheri is on the right side, she is four spaces wide and two spaces tall away from the ideal bridge location.



You would have to move both of them out to build a bridge there. For vertical bridges, there either needs to be at least 3 open spaces vertically between the bridge and the house or there needs to be at least four spaces horizontally between the bridge and the house, and it sounds like neither of your houses are far enough away.


----------



## Xolexiii

I have a question about villagers moving about. It's just a question that I have been wondering about for awhile...
So let's say your favourite villager moved out of your town, and you really wanted them to come back, without going through the whole 16 villager cycle thing. 
But, what would happen if someone had that villager in boxes is their town, would you be able to adopt them back? If so, would they still remember you and have the same friendship with you before they left, or would it be like you have never met them?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## mogyay

Xolexiii said:


> I have a question about villagers moving about. It's just a question that I have been wondering about for awhile...
> So let's say your favourite villager moved out of your town, and you really wanted them to come back, without going through the whole 16 villager cycle thing.
> But, what would happen if someone had that villager in boxes is their town, would you be able to adopt them back? If so, would they still remember you and have the same friendship with you before they left, or would it be like you have never met them?
> Thanks everyone!



Nope, you couldn't adopt them. You'd have to go through the 16 villager cycle in order for them to accept an invite to your town. The villager will only remember you if it's the exact same villager you once had in your town previously, (if you got them into boxes accidentally and asked a friend to hold on to them) otherwise it'll be as if you've never met before


----------



## onechance

I was wondering how you get someone else to hold your villagers for you if youre thinking of restarting? Don't understand how it works...  Thank you!


----------



## Xolexiii

mogyay said:


> Nope, you couldn't adopt them. You'd have to go through the 16 villager cycle in order for them to accept an invite to your town. The villager will only remember you if it's the exact same villager you once had in your town previously, (if you got them into boxes accidentally and asked a friend to hold on to them) otherwise it'll be as if you've never met before



Thank you for explaining! Gee, that would be pretty awkward if you asked them to move I and they said no...


----------



## Red Cat

onechance said:


> I was wondering how you get someone else to hold your villagers for you if youre thinking of restarting? Don't understand how it works...  Thank you!



You get that villager to ping you to move out of your town and then ask someone to hold that villager for you. That person talks to the villager when it is in boxes to have the villager move into his/her town, then you reset your town and wait for the villager to ping the person who agreed to hold the villager for you. You then go to the person's town with your new character and talk to the villager to get that villager to move in to your new town.


----------



## davroslek

If I start a new town on a holiday where Isabelle is in town square, what will happen?


----------



## Khaelis

davroslek said:


> If I start a new town on a holiday where Isabelle is in town square, what will happen?



I think starting a new game overrides Holiday / Events until you finish the 'tutorial,' so to speak. Basically things resume as normal after you plant the plaza's tree sapling.


----------



## pafupafu

What are the odds of a 10th villager moving in on their own? I have 9 villagers now and I don't want a random move-in destroying my paths or trees or something.


----------



## PrincessAurora

pafupafu said:


> What are the odds of a 10th villager moving in on their own? I have 9 villagers now and I don't want a random move-in destroying my paths or trees or something.



There are several ways to get a 10th villager. First, you can get them from the campsite. Second, you can get them from a street pass. Third, you can get them from visiting another town that does not have an empty void, meaning they moved characters out but not to another town. It is not possible for a completely random villager to put a plot in your town when you have 9 villagers.


----------



## Spooky.

If I say 'yes' to a villager's request to catch bugs/fish and don't do it, will that lower my friendship with them or will it still raise it? You hear the little chime when you say yes but I can't figure out if ignoring the request does anything.


----------



## Waterbottle1234

I have thirty public works projects in my town, will villagers still suggest new ones?


----------



## Spooky.

Waterbottle1234 said:


> I have thirty public works projects in my town, will villagers still suggest new ones?



Yes, but you won't be able to build them until you take down one of the 30


----------



## Waterbottle1234

Namstar said:


> Yes, but you won't be able to build them until you take down one of the 30


That's what I thought / was hoping. About ten of the thirty are there to reserve the spot of a future one. 
So . Thank you!


----------



## coney

Today Felicity moved in from someones void, she is my 10th villager. She's really cute, i would have let her stay, but she moved to a really bad spot so i tried to do the time-traveling trick to get her to move out but without success. All of my other villagers have pinged to move out multiple times but her. How come she hasnt offered to move? I've heard that you're 10th villager wont move unless someone else does first, is this true? Should i keep trying to get Felicity to move or should i let someone else move out first? Also in my game i'm currently in april, whats the safest way to get back to the current date?


----------



## Waterbottle1234

coney said:


> Today Felicity moved in from someones void, she is my 10th villager. She's really cute, i would have let her stay, but she moved to a really bad spot so i tried to do the time-traveling trick to get her to move out but without success. All of my other villagers have pinged to move out multiple times but her. How come she hasnt offered to move? I've heard that you're 10th villager wont move unless someone else does first, is this true? Should i keep trying to get Felicity to move or should i let someone else move out first? Also in my game i'm currently in april, whats the safest way to get back to the current date?


No, if you keep tting she should move regardless of being the most recent
Also, going back in time no matter how much only counts as one day. So no matter what, you should be good. If you want to be EXTRA safe though, go back right after saving and quitting once a villager asks to move and you/deny accept. Then nobody will move out. Unless you accepted. Then only  that villager will
Move out


----------



## Chrystina

This may be a dumb question but I just want to be sure ..
So I took off my beautiful town ordinance in my cycling town since I wanted to turn all my black roses into gold ones. Time traveled to the next day at 6am and it was down pouring ... So I did a couple things, time traveled ahead to 10am and it had stopped raining. So all of my flowers should be okay tomorrow right? I don't want to water all of them since I'm just focusing on breeding roses, but definitely don't want the rest to die the next day .

Just not sure if I have to play for a certain amount of time while it's raining for my flowers to live the next day D:


----------



## Red Cat

Alexithymiaa said:


> This may be a dumb question but I just want to be sure ..
> So I took off my beautiful town ordinance in my cycling town since I wanted to turn all my black roses into gold ones. Time traveled to the next day at 6am and it was down pouring ... So I did a couple things, time traveled ahead to 10am and it had stopped raining. So all of my flowers should be okay tomorrow right? I don't want to water all of them since I'm just focusing on breeding roses, but definitely don't want the rest to die the next day .
> 
> Just not sure if I have to play for a certain amount of time while it's raining for my flowers to live the next day D:



As long as it rains at any point during the day, all of your flowers will be watered. Watering them yourself on the same day doesn't accomplish anything as far as I know. Rain and snow are actually kind of bad for breeding hybrids since they water every flower at once which makes it harder for you to get hybrids from the flowers you are dedicating to breeding hybrids.


----------



## Red Cat

I have a game mechanics question. I know the map is divided into acres which are 16 x 16 spaces. My question is where do the acres begin? By that I mean does the cliff on the non-ocean side of the map count as the first space of an acre or is the first space the one you can put stuff on? Also, does the row where the fence for the train tracks exists count as the first row of an acre or is that also decided by the first row of spaces you can put stuff on?


----------



## davroslek

I just started a new town on my second copy of NL and since it is January 1st, Isabelle is gonna be in the town plaza all day. Does that mean I am screwed out of everything you get from her by doing the tutorials with her?


----------



## Red Cat

davroslek said:


> I just started a new town on my second copy of NL and since it is January 1st, Isabelle is gonna be in the town plaza all day. Does that mean I am screwed out of everything you get from her by doing the tutorials with her?



I think you can do the tutorials the next day.


----------



## Khaelis

davroslek said:


> I just started a new town on my second copy of NL and since it is January 1st, Isabelle is gonna be in the town plaza all day. Does that mean I am screwed out of everything you get from her by doing the tutorials with her?



I believe the 'tutorial' is able to be done up until you get your developement permit.


----------



## mintellect

Red Cat said:


> I have a game mechanics question. I know the map is divided into acres which are 16 x 16 spaces. My question is where do the acres begin? By that I mean does the cliff on the non-ocean side of the map count as the first space of an acre or is the first space the one you can put stuff on? Also, does the row where the fence for the train tracks exists count as the first row of an acre or is that also decided by the first row of spaces you can put stuff on?



I'm pretty sure that the inaccessible area on the cliff and the train tracks do not count in the acres.


----------



## ItsMilkypink

davroslek said:


> I just started a new town on my second copy of NL and since it is January 1st, Isabelle is gonna be in the town plaza all day. Does that mean I am screwed out of everything you get from her by doing the tutorials with her?



The tutorials are available the next day (AKA: today). I know because I'm doing the exact same thing XD.


----------



## lucitine

I just had a villager move in today. How long till the 9th one moves in?


----------



## Swizzle

I keep seeing from various sources that it is impossible for the newest villager in your town to move out. Can anyone confirm this? My 10th villager I got from an unlucky streetpass and I'm trying to get him to move. I've been tracking move-out requests since July (I want to keep the rest of my villagers) and he has not asked once while I've had several villagers ask 3 or 4 times.

Queenie moved into my town as a 9th villager last year and finally asked to move after several months, and she was my newest. But now that I have 10 villagers, I don't know if I'll ever be able to get him to move.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Swizzle said:


> I keep seeing from various sources that it is impossible for the newest villager in your town to move out. Can anyone confirm this? My 10th villager I got from an unlucky streetpass and I'm trying to get him to move.



I don't *think* that's true, but the most effective way to get a villager to move is to speak to them once so your character is acquaintances with them but never to interact with them again. That means no hitting, no letter sending, no talking and whatever else you can think of that would fall into that category. Within a week, they should move out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know if there's a way to disable taking screenshots other than removing the SD card?


----------



## Swizzle

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I don't *think* that's true, but the most effective way to get a villager to move is to speak to them once so your character is acquaintances with them but never to interact with them again. That means no hitting, no letter sending, no talking and whatever else you can think of that would fall into that category. Within a week, they should move out.



I tried that for about a month, but unfortunately he stuck around so I decided to befriend him. He's pinged me once so far for me to change his greeting, so at least there's that...


----------



## Khaelis

Swizzle said:


> I tried that for about a month, but unfortunately he stuck around so I decided to befriend him. He's pinged me once so far for me to change his greeting, so at least there's that...



The more you want someone to leave, the longer they'll take to leave.

Love them. _ADORE_ them. *NEVER. WANT. THEM. TO. LEAVE.
*
They'll be out in a week.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix

Is it true that you can only grow bushes in your town at certain times of the year?


----------



## coney

Bushes can grow anytime of the year but depending on the season certain ones won't have their flowers bloom. Since it's winter right now only holly starts will bloom, you could for example plant a white azalea right now. It will grow, but the flowers will not bloom until spring.

Right now I'm trying to improve my camping area. I want to make a new character so I could leave there house as a tent. I want to put it where Paula's house is rn. Is there enough space to put a tent there?


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix

Thanks for answering, coney!  I just looked up how much space your house takes up and it apparently takes up a 3x5 space, regardless of whether it's currently a tent or a fully expanded house. I'll put the link to the site I got this information from here: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66480103

I then looked up how much room villager's houses take up and apparently their houses are 3x3.  Here's the link to the site I got that information from: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66568675

I'm not really an expert on this, but if you wanted to put it there you'd probably have to move it a couple of spaces to the side and a couple of spaces back, because I'm pretty sure you need at least one space free on every side, maybe even two.  From the look of it your campsite is really close to Paula's house, and according to the first website I looked at you need a couple of spaces in front of your house that are free of PWPs, so if you tried to put a house there Nook would probably say it was too close.  If there's room behind where Paula's house is to put it you might be able to do that, however, I don't think you'd be able to fit a tent in that exact spot.  You could give it a try, or do more research; like I said, I'm not an expert.  However, it looks like you might need to move it back or find somewhere else in your camping area.


----------



## Catsdance101

How do you get 100,000,000 bells quickly.


----------



## Khaelis

Catsdance101 said:


> How do you get 100,000,000 bells quickly.



Hacking

Patiently.


----------



## Red Cat

Catsdance101 said:


> How do you get 100,000,000 bells quickly.



People on this site will pay 20 million in game bells for 100 TBT (or maybe even more now, I haven't checked recently), so just post on a lot of threads to make TBT (kind of like what I'm doing now) and then sell it to people.

- - - Post Merge - - -



coney said:


> Bushes can grow anytime of the year but depending on the season certain ones won't have their flowers bloom. Since it's winter right now only holly starts will bloom, you could for example plant a white azalea right now. It will grow, but the flowers will not bloom until spring.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to improve my camping area. I want to make a new character so I could leave there house as a tent. I want to put it where Paula's house is rn. Is there enough space to put a tent there?
> View attachment 160912



No. A house (or tent in this case) is a 4 x 5 PWP if you include the entrance space in front, and it has to be at least 2 spaces away either horizontally or vertically. I don't know what the surrounding area looks like, but you can't put a tent in that exact spot.


----------



## Red Cat

Is there any way to get a good screenshot of my map before getting the development permit?


----------



## Henley

I was wondering, is it possible to change the train station (or town hall) colour? Like, if I pick the zen train station, can I go back to the normal one and will it be possible to choose the colour, or it will go back to the one I had to begin with?


----------



## Romaki

Henley said:


> I was wondering, is it possible to change the train station (or town hall) colour? Like, if I pick the zen train station, can I go back to the normal one and will it be possible to choose the colour, or it will go back to the one I had to begin with?



After remodelling, you can still choose your train station or town hall as a PWP. The color you chose will be replaced by the standard color you had.


----------



## Henley

Ok, thank you very much!


----------



## Libra

Swizzle said:


> I keep seeing from various sources that it is impossible for the newest villager in your town to move out. Can anyone confirm this? My 10th villager I got from an unlucky streetpass and I'm trying to get him to move. I've been tracking move-out requests since July (I want to keep the rest of my villagers) and he has not asked once while I've had several villagers ask 3 or 4 times.
> 
> Queenie moved into my town as a 9th villager last year and finally asked to move after several months, and she was my newest. But now that I have 10 villagers, I don't know if I'll ever be able to get him to move.



I can confirm that I had this problem in my previous town. I had Agnes as a tenth villager from someone's void and no matter what I did or how much I TT'd, she _never_ pinged to move (whereas all my other villagers were doing so). Finally I let another villager leave and the next one to ping me the next day was Agnes.

I know there are people who say they've been successful in making a tenth villager leave but I don't believe Agnes would ever have pinged me. On that same note, I have Molly as my tenth villager in my current town and she has never pinged me to move either even though she's constantly pinging me asking to change her catchphrase and such.

So yeah; it _is_ possible that you'll be able to get your tenth villager to leave but know that there is also a risk that it won't work, no matter what you do.


----------



## Romaki

Red Cat said:


> Is there any way to get a good screenshot of my map before getting the development permit?



Pause the game while the map is open and then you can post a screenshot on Miiverse.


----------



## ACNLKITTEN

Can someone, anyone please help me, So I time traveled when Gracie appeared in my town I went forward then back to get her 4 times in all then I completed all my fashion checks, buuut then I time traveled a few days after to see if the t and t emporium would be open and it wasn't and idk what to do because I even put it back to the original day and still no t and t emporium did I mess it all up? Can I still get the t and t emporium?, if so how?


----------



## Lath

I am hoping to find an answer here because I?ve been looking everywhere.

The issue: my natural ground (snow at the moment) pattern has gone blank. 

I just noticed today. I had never paid any attention to it but I was visiting a new friend, noticed she had circles and remembered I had someting pointy, didn?t know it was stars. I was telling her, and when we went to my town I noticed, no pattern at all! I don?t TT and I don?t think I have done anything weird. Plus, there?s no info or at least the way I?m searching, no results are coming up.

If anybody has experienced this please let me know.


----------



## Romaki

Lath said:


> I am hoping to find an answer here because I?ve been looking everywhere.
> 
> The issue: my natural ground (snow at the moment) pattern has gone blank.
> 
> I just noticed today. I had never paid any attention to it but I was visiting a new friend, noticed she had circles and remembered I had someting pointy, didn?t know it was stars. I was telling her, and when we went to my town I noticed, no pattern at all! I don?t TT and I don?t think I have done anything weird. Plus, there?s no info or at least the way I?m searching, no results are coming up.
> 
> If anybody has experienced this please let me know.



Can you post a screenshot/picture? :O


----------



## Lath

Annika said:


> Can you post a screenshot/picture? :O



I didn?t take a screenshot of the plain snow, but this morning the stars were back, phew! If it happens again I?ll take proof for the record haha.


----------



## lucitine

So, I'm trying to chat with one of my Best Friends. We're both added on each others 3DS's, both on each others best friends list and both are connected to the internet (I am 100% sure because I am setting up both games). 
For some reason, my best friend can see me online and message me, but I cant see her online at all. 

Is there some reason why she is not online? (her best friend function is on and there are no parental controls)


----------



## Red Cat

lucitine said:


> So, I'm trying to chat with one of my Best Friends. We're both added on each others 3DS's, both on each others best friends list and both are connected to the internet (I am 100% sure because I am setting up both games).
> For some reason, my best friend can see me online and message me, but I cant see her online at all.
> 
> Is there some reason why she is not online? (her best friend function is on and there are no parental controls)



Are you sure you have best friend messaging turned on? If you turn on the wi-fi while playing, you have to turn on friend messaging to receive and send messages.


----------



## lucitine

Red Cat said:


> Are you sure you have best friend messaging turned on? If you turn on the wi-fi while playing, you have to turn on friend messaging to receive and send messages.



They're both on.


----------



## Chrystina

tried searching and found nothing so hoping someone knows the answer to this. 

I'm at 8 villagers, on day 5 of plot resetting. 
first try - charlise uchi bear. reset
second - bangle peppy tiger 
third - Peanut !! I adore peanut but ugh she chose a not so great spot.
what are the chances I'll see her plot again (and hopefully in a good spot)  if I keep resetting?


----------



## Spooky.

Trying again: 

If I say 'yes' to a villager's request (catch bugs, fish, get fruit, visit their house, etc) and don't do it, will that lower my friendship with them, raise it, or have no effect? It makes the little chime when I say yes but often I don't do what they ask for and I'm not sure if it has any effect on your friendship.


----------



## smileorange

Namstar said:


> Trying again:
> 
> If I say 'yes' to a villager's request (catch bugs, fish, get fruit, visit their house, etc) and don't do it, will that lower my friendship with them, raise it, or have no effect? It makes the little chime when I say yes but often I don't do what they ask for and I'm not sure if it has any effect on your friendship.



I don't have any proof, but I'm pretty sure that not completing a request will lower the friendship level and it's better just to outright refuse to complete one when they ask. 

I forgot to go to a villager's house once and they definitely commented on it the next time I talked to them.


----------



## Spooky.

smileorange said:


> I don't have any proof, but I'm pretty sure that not completing a request will lower the friendship level and it's better just to outright refuse to complete one when they ask.
> 
> I forgot to go to a villager's house once and they definitely commented on it the next time I talked to them.



Oh dang, really? Well, if saying no doesn't lower the level I'll just start doing that. I assumed that because it made the chime sound when you said yes that it was a good thing haha.


----------



## Red Cat

Alexithymiaa said:


> tried searching and found nothing so hoping someone knows the answer to this.
> 
> I'm at 8 villagers, on day 5 of plot resetting.
> first try - charlise uchi bear. reset
> second - bangle peppy tiger
> third - Peanut !! I adore peanut but ugh she chose a not so great spot.
> what are the chances I'll see her plot again (and hopefully in a good spot)  if I keep resetting?



Very low. There are 333 villagers in the game (at least that's what I read) so even when you remove the villagers already living in your town and the ones who recently moved out, you are looking at less than a 1/300 chance of getting her each time you reset. If you are going to be picky about her spot, then you'll need to adopt her or get her from the campsite.


----------



## Jacob

Namstar said:


> Oh dang, really? Well, if saying no doesn't lower the level I'll just start doing that. I assumed that because it made the chime sound when you said yes that it was a good thing haha.



I think the chime after they request a favor just activates it, and once you complete the favor, it chimes a second time. I think that's when the friendship level rises
so yea i think its better to say no


----------



## smileorange

Jacob said:


> I think the chime after they request a favor just activates it, and once you complete the favor, it chimes a second time. I think that's when the friendship level rises
> so yea i think its better to say no



Yeah, I always just say no if it's a really hard request. Think of it happening in real life where someone promises to do something for you and then they fail to deliver. You get disappointed because you got your hopes up. 

I honestly can't tell the exact levels of friendship, but if you have a lower friendship and refuse to do something they do get a little sad like saying "Why not?", while a higher friendship would be like "I get it, but it was worth a shot asking you."


----------



## Chrystina

Red Cat said:


> Very low. There are 333 villagers in the game (at least that's what I read) so even when you remove the villagers already living in your town and the ones who recently moved out, you are looking at less than a 1/300 chance of getting her each time you reset. If you are going to be picky about her spot, then you'll need to adopt her or get her from the campsite.



ah dang, I was hoping the game like had a certain set amount of villagers lined up to move in, and not all of them XD thank you very much for quick response !


----------



## Red Cat

For the villager requests, I don't know if not completing a task is actually bad for friendship. For most tasks, if you don't do them, they act like nothing happened the next day. Even if you stood them up for a house visit, they don't seem to get too upset (I remember once a villager said he wasn't able to make it even though I stood him up). I think they only get upset if you open a present for someone else. Some requests they force you to take on like finding furniture for them, so I doubt you'd get hammered for something you didn't even volunteer for. I think the reason you can decline a request is just so if you want to talk to them repeatedly, you don't have to deal with the "What did you want?" option.


----------



## smileorange

Yeah, I don't actually know if it does affect it, but I'd assume it would. 

Oooh. I've never gone and opened someone else's present. What do they say? Can they tell if you've read their time capsule?


----------



## Chrystina

smileorange said:


> Yeah, I don't actually know if it does affect it, but I'd assume it would.
> 
> Oooh. I've never gone and opened someone else's present. What do they say? Can they tell if you've read their time capsule?


I've never opened someone's present but I did read queenie's capsule and she wasn't happy lol. said she wanted to share the letter with me together. but it didn't seem to effect friendship much.


----------



## smileorange

Alexithymiaa said:


> I've never opened someone's present but I did read queenie's capsule and she wasn't happy lol. said she wanted to share the letter with me together. but it didn't seem to effect friendship much.



Haha! How did she even know? Did you get the option to tell her? Yeah, I don't know if it was worth risking because you get to open it with them later anyway. Did you get to keep the item she buried?


----------



## Chrystina

smileorange said:


> Haha! How did she even know? Did you get the option to tell her? Yeah, I don't know if it was worth risking because you get to open it with them later anyway. Did you get to keep the item she buried?



the letter will pop out after you read it, instead of it being a closed capsule xD and oh man it was forever ago when I first started playing so I don't remember if I got to keep it. I'm like 95% sure she kept the item.


----------



## smileorange

Alexithymiaa said:


> the letter will pop out after you read it, instead of it being a closed capsule xD and oh man it was forever ago when I first started playing so I don't remember if I got to keep it. I'm like 95% sure she kept the item.




Haha it's fine. I'm just curious about what happens, because I never take the mean option if there's one. I can't bear to hurt my precious pixels!  

I remember I tried giving a villager a fish when they asked for fruit just to see what happened, and they wouldn't accept it.


----------



## Chrystina

alrightttt I've been plot resetting for Whitney (invited) for a couple hours and I know sometimes it takes all day but before I do waste all night on her I want to make sure this is even possible. 

View attachment 161604
View attachment 161605

i know there's like a limit to how many buildings and houses can be per acre (I just don't know the limit) & there are no other pwps in that area, just houses.  unless that gyroid is included in the acre.. it's just a temp streetlight so I can TT backwards and cancel project if it's preventing her from moving where I want her. 
I've seen towns before where they've gotten houses aligned like this, but maybe they hacked their game ? or I'm really hoping its possible :[ anyone know for sure?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Alexithymiaa said:


> View attachment 161604



I SEE KID CAT IN THE BACKROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## Red Cat

Alexithymiaa said:


> alrightttt I've been plot resetting for Whitney (invited) for a couple hours and I know sometimes it takes all day but before I do waste all night on her I want to make sure this is even possible.
> 
> View attachment 161604
> View attachment 161605
> 
> i know there's like a limit to how many buildings and houses can be per acre (I just don't know the limit) & there are no other pwps in that area, just houses.  unless that gyroid is included in the acre.. it's just a temp streetlight so I can TT backwards and cancel project if it's preventing her from moving where I want her.
> I've seen towns before where they've gotten houses aligned like this, but maybe they hacked their game ? or I'm really hoping its possible :[ anyone know for sure?



It's not possible. For houses, you have to remember that the entrance space counts as part of the house, so Whitney's house has to be at least two spaces away from the entrance space.


----------



## Chrystina

Red Cat said:


> It's not possible. For houses, you have to remember that the entrance space counts as part of the house, so Whitney's house has to be at least two spaces away from the entrance space.



nooooooo D: ugh my perfect setup.... ah well thank you so much again for quick answer. you always have the answers to my many questions xD


----------



## Story

Is it possible to invite a campsite villager to move in on the same day your tenth villager moves out?


----------



## Chrystina

Story said:


> Is it possible to invite a campsite villager to move in on the same day your tenth villager moves out?



is that villager moving out inboxes? if so I don't believe you can but if it's the day after and their house is gone absolutely. 



yet another question lol .-.
I decided to try and get all the mini fossil displays from Cyrus and I have the ptera skull, right and left wing on me but when I talk to him and select one of them (it doesn't let me select all) he tells me to come back after digging up the rest .. but I do have the rest D: what am I doing wrong?


----------



## xX.Big.Bang.Xx

Story said:


> Is it possible to invite a campsite villager to move in on the same day your tenth villager moves out?



You are only allowed 10 villagers per town


----------



## Rose

Will past residents you've created show up in the town's history when you sit at the town tree? I'd rather not have a bunch of random names due to resetting for plot location show up.


----------



## Red Cat

Rose said:


> Will past residents you've created show up in the town's history when you sit at the town tree? I'd rather not have a bunch of random names due to resetting for plot location show up.



No. Only your current residents show up in the town history.


----------



## Greggy

Hello! I've got a couple of questions, and sorry if these are repeat questions! I got too dizzy reading the entire thread and only made it past Page 3:

*1.) Gulliver Question:* 

Does Gulliver appear again even if you get all the souvenir items?
What if you get a wrong answer, can Gulliver appear and ask the same questions again?

*2.) Dream Suite Question:*

I searched for Archmell in the Dream Suite and saw my embarrassing, lax, old town. However, it wasn't on its latest update as far as I can recall. I knew I last updated my old Archmell town around late November, but when I visited the old town was around June. Does that mean when you deleted your town, it reverts back to its first update?
How long does it take for my Dream Address to be deleted to my database? My old Archmell's already a year old and it's still on the database, lol. I don't think I have updated my current town for a week. Just curious.

*3.) Villager Question:*

Is it possible for a villager to return his old furniture in his house, if it was only switched out by another furniture? I think my Fang brought back one of his plants, but I don't know how did that happened.
If you're done with the 16-villager cycle and an old villager moves in again, does her clothing and house remain when you last left him/her or he/she will be back to default?


----------



## Red Cat

Greggy said:


> Hello! I've got a couple of questions, and sorry if these are repeat questions! I got too dizzy reading the entire thread and only made it past Page 3:
> 
> *1.) Gulliver Question:*
> 
> Does Gulliver appear again even if you get all the souvenir items?
> What if you get a wrong answer, can Gulliver appear and ask the same questions again?
> 
> *2.) Dream Suite Question:*
> 
> I searched for Archmell in the Dream Suite and saw my embarrassing, lax, old town. However, it wasn't on its latest update as far as I can recall. I knew I last updated my old Archmell town around late November, but when I visited the old town was around June. Does that mean when you deleted your town, it reverts back to its first update?
> How long does it take for my Dream Address to be deleted to my database? My old Archmell's already a year old and it's still on the database, lol. I don't think I have updated my current town for a week. Just curious.
> 
> *3.) Villager Question:*
> 
> Is it possible for a villager to return his old furniture in his house, if it was only switched out by another furniture? I think my Fang brought back one of his plants, but I don't know how did that happened.
> If you're done with the 16-villager cycle and an old villager moves in again, does her clothing and house remain when you last left him/her or he/she will be back to default?



1. Yes. He'll just give you repeats of items you already got from him before. I assume he'll ask the same question again eventually if you get it wrong.

2. I don't know.

3. You could have villagers bring items back into their houses by mailing / giving / selling them to them, but as far as I know they don't just do it automatically. As for cycling, if you readopt the exact same villager from the whoever adopted it from you, then it will still have the same stuff if it hasn't been messed with in their town, but if you get the villager again via random move-in or the campsite, it will be like a new villager who never knew you before and who has their original stuff.


----------



## lucitine

Regarding Holding Villagers 

How does the person who is holding the villager return said villager? 
I'm considering holding a villager in my main town and I have no idea how to go about returning her.


----------



## lars708

lucitine said:


> Regarding Holding Villagers
> 
> How does the person who is holding the villager return said villager?
> I'm considering holding a villager in my main town and I have no idea how to go about returning her.



Well i guess try making it move, which is a time consuming process...


----------



## lucitine

lars708 said:


> Well i guess try making it move, which is a time consuming process...



I was hoping there was some sort of particularly method people used =/


----------



## Spooky.

Does your villager singing and dancing to your town tune mean anything, such as a high friendship level, or does it just mean they're happy? I've noticed a bunch times after talking to villagers (especially if I buy something from them or do a task) they'll walk off singing the tune and dancing.


----------



## Ichigo.

Namstar said:


> Does your villager singing and dancing to your town tune mean anything, such as a high friendship level, or does it just mean they're happy? I've noticed a bunch times after talking to villagers (especially if I buy something from them or do a task) they'll walk off singing the tune and dancing.



I've always assumed it means they're happy. I'll also catch two villagers singing and dancing after having conversations with each other (vs. getting angry or sad), so it'd make sense that they're illustrating their happiness haha


----------



## Spooky.

aleonhart said:


> I've always assumed it means they're happy. I'll also catch two villagers singing and dancing after having conversations with each other (vs. getting angry or sad), so it'd make sense that they're illustrating their happiness haha



True. Either way it's still so cute. I love walking somewhere and seeing a couple villagers dancing to my tune.


----------



## Ichigo.

Namstar said:


> True. Either way it's still so cute. I love walking somewhere and seeing a couple villagers dancing to my tune.



It is! I always regret that I couldn't catch their conversation when I see that though haha


----------



## Romaki

lucitine said:


> I was hoping there was some sort of particularly method people used =/



You could go back two weeks in time and then hop from day to day, while only talking to the villager you want to move out. Or completely ignore them after greeting them, when you haven't talked to them. Both strategies seem to work.


----------



## treetops

so one of my villagers has told me about a rumour that one of my other villagers is thinking of moving out, but they've never pinged me about it. do i still get the chance to see them in boxes, do they just move out without warning?


----------



## Romaki

Vertigo said:


> so one of my villagers has told me about a rumour that one of my other villagers is thinking of moving out, but they've never pinged me about it. do i still get the chance to see them in boxes, do they just move out without warning?



They'll ping at the very least tomorrow when you start up the game. When a villager decides to move out, it still takes them like 5 days, so you have more than enough time.


----------



## Spooky.

If I play my game (cartridge) on another DS than my usual one, does it affect much?

Last night the battery on my 3DS was dying, so I saved my game and opened it again on my New 3DS, and it was at a different time of day, and when Isabelle started talking about 'streetpass not being activated' or something, I freaked and shut it off. 

What gives? I've never had an issue playing a game on a different DS than another before.


----------



## lucitine

Namstar said:


> If I play my game (cartridge) on another DS than my usual one, does it affect much?
> 
> Last night the battery on my 3DS was dying, so I saved my game and opened it again on my New 3DS, and it was at a different time of day, and when Isabelle started talking about 'streetpass not being activated' or something, I freaked and shut it off.
> 
> What gives? I've never had an issue playing a game on a different DS than another before.



Happened to my mom. Nothing bad happened. Her streetpass data was just saved to the first SD card so the game couldnt find it on her new 3DS. She didn't lose any data at all.


----------



## Spooky.

lucitine said:


> Happened to my mom. Nothing bad happened. Her streetpass data was just saved to the first SD card so the game couldnt find it on her new 3DS. She didn't lose any data at all.



What about the time of day being different though? It was night time in my game when I was playing it, but when I moved to the new 3DS, in the loading/preview screen, it showed as daytime.


----------



## Chrystina

Namstar said:


> What about the time of day being different though? It was night time in my game when I was playing it, but when I moved to the new 3DS, in the loading/preview screen, it showed as daytime.



are you sure both DS's have the correct/same time in the settings? maybe one is off by a few hours.

also 


Namstar said:


> True. Either way it's still so cute. I love walking somewhere and seeing a couple villagers dancing to my tune.



This honestly puts a smile on my face every time. it's one of the most adorable things in animal crossing. <3


----------



## Spooky.

Alexithymiaa said:


> are you sure both DS's have the correct/same time in the settings? maybe one is off by a few hours.
> 
> also
> 
> 
> This honestly puts a smile on my face every time. it's one of the most adorable things in animal crossing. <3



They -should- have the same time on both of them. I change the time on my actual game (I have it set several hours back since I play at night) and I never touch the 3DS clock.


----------



## Chrystina

that could be why. I'm sorry if I explain this horribly but it's confusing for me too so I'll try my best.. pretty much when you save and quit your game (on the 3ds you usually use) make sure the second 3ds matches with the time in your game cartridge. so since you don't change the 3ds settings you'll have to TT with Isabelle to match it up. 
I read this somewhere since I'm planning on getting another 3ds, just can't remember where I read it. or if it's even correct info x-x sorry but maybe worth a try.


----------



## lucitine

Namstar said:


> What about the time of day being different though? It was night time in my game when I was playing it, but when I moved to the new 3DS, in the loading/preview screen, it showed as daytime.



It stayed with my moms cartridge time. Her cartridge was in February but her new 3DS was current time. it didnt change back. She had to manually change it.


----------



## Spooky.

I hope the in-game and 3DS times being different don't affect it. I try not to mess with TTing too much so I dont want to accidentally lose a villager just because I played on a different DS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alexithymiaa said:


> that could be why. I'm sorry if I explain this horribly but it's confusing for me too so I'll try my best.. pretty much when you save and quit your game (on the 3ds you usually use) make sure the second 3ds matches with the time in your game cartridge. so since you don't change the 3ds settings you'll have to TT with Isabelle to match it up.
> I read this somewhere since I'm planning on getting another 3ds, just can't remember where I read it. or if it's even correct info x-x sorry but maybe worth a try.



The thing is, I have 3 towns and they're all on different times (though generally around the same date). It's odd because I tend to play super late at night (lately around 3am - thanks insomnia), so if I'm playing at 3am on a Friday (for example), my game will say something like 7pm on Thursday. But in each game the time is different. 

Ahh I'm so confused.


I think I'll just try and remember to keep my original 3DS charged and play that town ONLY on that 3DS so I don't risk anything. My other two towns should be ok.


----------



## Chrystina

Oh dang yeah that's a little more complex .. if you are worried about losing a villager you could always just make a new character to  check the date/time  and how your town looks, making sure it's exactly the same. :]


----------



## Spooky.

Alexithymiaa said:


> Oh dang yeah that's a little more complex .. if you are worried about losing a villager you could always just make a new character to  check the date/time  and how your town looks, making sure it's exactly the same. :]



I'll just try to make sure I play my certain towns on certain DSes when I can.


----------



## Romaki

If I paid off a PWP before 6 am, then let the hour pass, would it then be build without restarting the game?
I'm really looking for a way to build a permanent PWP and then being able to turn off my DS in case it gone badly.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Annika said:


> If I paid off a PWP before 6 am, then let the hour pass, would it then be build without restarting the game?
> I'm really looking for a way to build a permanent PWP and then being able to turn off my DS in case it gone badly.



Yes it would. And you can always create a new character to see if it looks good, as the game won't save it in it's place


----------



## Red Cat

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Yes it would. And you can always create a new character to see if it looks good, as the game won't save it in it's place


Can you really do this? I guess you could drop enough bells for the new character and donate them, but can a new character donate to the gyroid before doing the beginning stuff and saving first?


----------



## Romaki

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Yes it would. And you can always create a new character to see if it looks good, as the game won't save it in it's place



Thanks! But creating a new character really wouldn't make a difference, would it? I chose where the PWP would be placed, it's not random. (I just wanna make sure it doesn't look bad on the town map, too bad it doesn't preview that. :/)


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Annika said:


> Thanks! But creating a new character really wouldn't make a difference, would it? I chose where the PWP would be placed, it's not random. (I just wanna make sure it doesn't look bad on the town map, too bad it doesn't preview that. :/)



Set the time to 5:55am and then 5 minutes later load a new character. If it looks bad on the map, exit out of ACNL without saving and load your main character, time travelling anytime before 6am and talk to Isabelle. You can then cancel the pwp before it is built. However all money that has gone to PWP will be forfeited. Hope this helps.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> Can you really do this? I guess you could drop enough bells for the new character and donate them, but can a new character donate to the gyroid before doing the beginning stuff and saving first?



I don't know if the new character can donate to the gyroid but you can follow what I said above.


----------



## Rose

Just to quadruple check, deleting a digital copy of New Leaf isn't going to mess with a physical copy? Yes?

I guess I just wanna make absolute sure before I do anything, seeing as I don't want a repeat of corrupting my new town. I literally just started this one because my last got corrupted for some reason.


----------



## Red Cat

Rose said:


> Just to quadruple check, deleting a digital copy of New Leaf isn't going to mess with a physical copy? Yes?
> 
> I guess I just wanna make absolute sure before I do anything, seeing as I don't want a repeat of corrupting my new town. I literally just started this one because my last got corrupted for some reason.



I don't own a digital copy, but I'm pretty sure that cartridge data is saved to the cartridge, not to the system. You can put the same cartridge in two 3DS's and your town will be the same, so I don't think that any data on the 3DS (besides the clock) has anything to do with your town on a cartridge. I own two cartridges and deleted one town and my other town is fine, so I don't see why this would be any different with a digital copy. Maybe make sure your physical copy is not in your 3DS when you reset (I don't think it really matters but you never know). If the cartridge is out of the 3DS when you reset your digital copy, then I cannot see any way in which resetting could affect your physical copy.


----------



## lucitine

Quick question about money trees.

I've planted 10k in various parts of my town to grow trees (not necessarily money). None of them turned into sprouts or anything. Does this mean they wont grow? or do I need to wait longer?


----------



## coney

The money trees have a certain percentage of growing depending on how many bells you have planted. Since you planted only 10k, you'll only have a 10% chance of having a tree growing, however if you plant 99k bells, then i think you will have a 99% chance of growing a money tree. I would suggest planting 60k. I've had lots of luck with that amount. Hope this helps.


----------



## lucitine

coney said:


> The money trees have a certain percentage of growing depending on how many bells you have planted. Since you planted only 10k, you'll only have a 10% chance of having a tree growing, however if you plant 99k bells, then i think you will have a 99% chance of growing a money tree. I would suggest planting 60k. I've had lots of luck with that amount. Hope this helps.



Okie. So if they're still stars at this point, they're not going to grow?


----------



## Red Cat

lucitine said:


> Okie. So if they're still stars at this point, they're not going to grow?



You need to bury the bells with a golden shovel. Any other shovel won't work.


----------



## lucitine

Red Cat said:


> You need to bury the bells with a golden shovel. Any other shovel won't work.



Oh darnit........
WELL THEN, picking them all back up D;


----------



## treetops

i have a quick time traveling question. so one of my villagers is moving out, but i want for them to move out as soon as possible. if i time traveled forward on the day they move out and back, will the day i time travel back to the present count as a new day or not?


----------



## Romaki

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Set the time to 5:55am and then 5 minutes later load a new character. If it looks bad on the map, exit out of ACNL without saving and load your main character, time travelling anytime before 6am and talk to Isabelle. You can then cancel the pwp before it is built. However all money that has gone to PWP will be forfeited. Hope this helps.



Ah, that makes sense. I just found out that when the time goes from 5:59 to 6:00, the game saves automatically and 'resets' you into your home.

Edit: You can't demolish a fully paid PWP, so that doesn't work.


----------



## Chrystina

Vertigo said:


> i have a quick time traveling question. so one of my villagers is moving out, but i want for them to move out as soon as possible. if i time traveled forward on the day they move out and back, will the day i time travel back to the present count as a new day or not?



yes. it will only count as one day though, no matter how many days you tt'd backwards. 




edit: nvm I tested it and answered my own question. but .. another one I have

plot resetting for Marshal. 2nd day. recently I started using my system clock to go forward 5 days (since midge is moving out and now her plot is empty). if marshal could just move into her spot it would be perfect. but he won't. 
villagers can plot at previous villagers locations right ?
why is he being so stubborn >.<


----------



## Romaki

Alexithymiaa said:


> villagers can plot at previous villagers locations right ?



Unless you changed something about the surrounding, he should be able to move into the same spot.

I've read in another thread that if you place your items on the ground, the villager is less likely to build there because it would delete those items. I haven't tested it myself, but it does make sense.


----------



## Chrystina

Annika said:


> Unless you changed something about the surrounding, he should be able to move into the same spot.
> 
> I've read in another thread that if you place your items on the ground, the villager is less likely to build there because it would delete those items. I haven't tested it myself, but it does make sense.



yeah that was me who posted it xD haha seems I jinxed myself because I put 100's in bells literally everywhere. I think about 70k worth of bells around my entire town and he's still
plotting right over them. 

I did add a light post but not after she moved. it's been there a while and even so I don't think it's preventing him from moving there. just really, really really bad luck.


----------



## Romaki

Alexithymiaa said:


> yeah that was me who posted it xD haha seems I jinxed myself because I put 100's in bells literally everywhere. I think about 70k worth of bells around my entire town and he's still
> plotting right over them.
> 
> I did add a light post but not after she moved. it's been there a while and even so I don't think it's preventing him from moving there. just really, really really bad luck.



Oh, what a coincidence. xD Then I guess it doesn't work that well? I think I had to plot reset two days to get Biskit in the right place once. You're only trying to get him into one specific spot, right? Can't you find other possibilities and try that spot with another villager?


----------



## Chrystina

it worked so well for about 4/5 of my villagers, now it's not  I don't know why. 

and originally I did only want him to go to one specific spot (midges old spot) but now that I'm approaching day 3 I'll take anywhere that hes not plotting atm. it's always the same 3 horrible spots. (right in front of my house, right in front of a bridge, or right over my perfect cherry orchard) I mean I guess I could re locate the bridge but ugh there has got to be more options than that. it's a fairly new town so I have plentyyyy of open space.


----------



## Riyadh

Is it better to get your dreamies when you started your town or still get them 5 months into the game?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Riyadh said:


> Is it better to get your dreamies when you started your town or still get them 5 months into the game?



I'd recommend getting them once you are totally set on your landscaping. This is because you want your dreamies to stay forever, thus you want them in a place you like. Unless you are totally happy with random plots around your town (which i am), then I would recommend getting them a few months into the game.


----------



## Riyadh

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> I'd recommend getting them once you are totally set on your landscaping. This is because you want your dreamies to stay forever, thus you want them in a place you like. Unless you are totally happy with random plots around your town (which i am), then I would recommend getting them a few months into the game.


Thank you! What do you mean by set on your landscaping?


----------



## Red Cat

Riyadh said:


> Thank you! What do you mean by set on your landscaping?



She means decide on where you want to put all of your PWPs, paths, trees, bushes, and flowers before you move your dreamies in because you don't want to let a dreamie move in and then wish you could have put something else where the house is.


----------



## kcarly11

hi i was wondering if i had 1 peppy already, and another one happened to move in would one of them or my previous one be more likely to move out?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i was wondering if cookie the peppy pink dog was in your campsite, would you try to get her to move in or would you reset your campsite? i already have rosie.


----------



## lucitine

Quick question about perfect towns.

I'm trying to get a perfect town to get the watering can but I'm not sure what the PWP requirements are. I've got a bunch of street lamps up in my town (9 or 10), a blue bench, water fountain, wisteria trellis & a zen garden. Also have the non-removable ones like the Cafe, Police station and Reset Center. 

Do any of these detract from the rating? and what kinds of things should I be adding?


----------



## MistOn3DS

Hello people! I'm new to the Bell Tree Forums so you'll be seeing me for a little while. Anyway, what's the best way to start off your AC:NL town? As in town projects and stuff. I've only just started replaying so I want to get my town moving fast. Any ideas? 
Thanks to-be friends!
MistOn3DS


----------



## Chrystina

lucitine said:


> Quick question about perfect towns.
> 
> I'm trying to get a perfect town to get the watering can but I'm not sure what the PWP requirements are. I've got a bunch of street lamps up in my town (9 or 10), a blue bench, water fountain, wisteria trellis & a zen garden. Also have the non-removable ones like the Cafe, Police station and Reset Center.
> 
> Do any of these detract from the rating? and what kinds of things should I be adding?


All of those PWPs are good. Perfect town status is achieved based off of three categories: abundant nature, abundant living and cleanliness. 
Here is a list of PWPs that will affect the towns nature positively:
flower clock/bed/arch, wisteria trellis, rack of rice, leifs topiaries, solar panel, wind turbine and windmill. 
& negatively:
drilling rig, garbage can, illuminated arch/clock/heart/tree, picnic blanket, tire toy, tower, traffic signal, and the video screen. 

(note: you can build pwps that are seen as "bad" but you'll have to build more good pwps to make up for it)

cleanliness is making sure you have less than 10 weeds, and less than 10 items on the ground. sea shells, flowers and fruits don't count. buried fossils, pitfall seeds and gydroids don't count either. 

good abundant living would be the campsite, bridges, benches, streetlights. 

Hope this helped  make sure you also have at least 100 trees and lots of flowers planted as well. 




MistOn3DS said:


> Hello people! I'm new to the Bell Tree Forums so you'll be seeing me for a little while. Anyway, what's the best way to start off your AC:NL town? As in town projects and stuff. I've only just started replaying so I want to get my town moving fast. Any ideas?
> Thanks to-be friends!
> MistOn3DS


I would start with looking up all of the pwps and which villager personality requests them and try to get the ones you like. there is a pwp diving trick you can do once you have a wetsuit and it will usually get you a random pwp request daily.  
also make sure you talk to sable everyday to unlock the qr code machine if you're interested in laying out paths. 
and try to unlock the dream suite soon so you can visit others dream addresses for inspiration 

- - - Post Merge - - -



kcarly11 said:


> hi i was wondering if i had 1 peppy already, and another one happened to move in would one of them or my previous one be more likely to move out?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also i was wondering if cookie the peppy pink dog was in your campsite, would you try to get her to move in or would you reset your campsite? i already have rosie.


to be honest I'm not 100% sure if it's more likely for one of them to ping you to move out. 
as for the campsite, it's really all up to you and your preference ! If you're looking for a villager that you plan to sell, well id reset. but if you already loaded up from an existing character you won't be able to reset for a different camper.


----------



## lucitine

That helped quite a bit. Is there a certain amount of pwp's that needs to be done in order to qualify? I feel like I have a lot, but they're mostly street lamps XD


----------



## Chrystina

hmm when you talk to Isabelle about town satisfaction what's the second part she says? 

im pretty sure the usual number is 10 pwps to get a perfect town .. but if you have a ton of greenery (200 or more trees, 100 or more flowers) then you might need more pwps to balance it out.  I had that problem a lot in my original file. Isabelle kept telling me the balance between buildings and greenery was off and they'd like to see more pwps or whichever.


----------



## lucitine

I don't remember ><
I cleared out a bunch of my flowers so what she said changed. I'll make sure to keep a balance though, the next time I'm down to just pwps.


----------



## lucitine

Does anyone know where to get ACNL sprites? 
WelcometoAthena closed D;


----------



## Chrystina

good luck with the perfect town status ~
 also: http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/
use google translate and on the left #6 should be a link to zip files. the third green icon on the right is all the character sprites.
the others are fruits and misc I believe.


_____________
just wondering, for those of you who have cycle towns ... are there any villagers who REFUSE to move ? Before I turned my original file into cycling, Skye was a villager. Still is. she's the last of my villagers that I had before I started to cycle.
I have her reserved for someone and I've seriously gone through ~80 cycles and she won't budge. She also will ping me if I decide to run around and look at campsite, etc. but I always ignore her. 
I thought me ignoring her (especially with the amount of TTing I do) she shouldn't be pinging me. is that true or ? if so something weird is goin on.


----------



## lucitine

Vesta wont move. I've been cycling since October/November and shes the ONLY original villager from the town thats still here. I've probably gone through as many cycles as you have.

Also, thanks for the link!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg hahahaha. I realize I wasted my time. I tried to save each character on my own before the tumblr shut down (I figured this might happen)..I got up to hamsters and couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Chrystina

lucitine said:


> Vesta wont move. I've been cycling since October/November and shes the ONLY original villager from the town thats still here. I've probably gone through as many cycles as you have.
> 
> Also, thanks for the link!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg hahahaha. I realize I wasted my time. I tried to save each character on my own before the tumblr shut down (I figured this might happen)..I got up to hamsters and couldn't do it anymore.


oh man this scares me lol. especially since I did some searching and it's more common than I thought .... sometimes they just never leave even after 100+ cycles.  there's gotta be some way to fix that..D:

Also I did that same thing lol. the zip folder is really convenient, love it. but you've probably already noticed the translation with villager names .. I'm still getting around to fixing/renaming them all XD


----------



## Romaki

I think having too many trees can prevent you from getting the perfect town status. I think you should have 110-200.
I got my status by only planting around 5 trees (and cutting none down), so I think it's easy to go overboard with it.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

lucitine said:


> Vesta wont move. I've been cycling since October/November and shes the ONLY original villager from the town thats still here. I've probably gone through as many cycles as you have.
> 
> Also, thanks for the link!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Omg hahahaha. I realize I wasted my time. I tried to save each character on my own before the tumblr shut down (I figured this might happen)..I got up to hamsters and couldn't do it anymore.



i also get the sprites from here they are in order from TBT's ranking.... which makes it kinda hard but im sure you can do it


----------



## CupcakesMayor

Question, Ive been ignoring my Gloria for days and today she came promoted to move. So I said bye and she suddenly said how shes had to many fond memories and that she will stay?! I made sureeeee to hit the promt to have her leave. Is it better to just ignore them till they move out completely?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

CupcakesMayor said:


> Question, Ive been ignoring my Gloria for days and today she came promoted to move. So I said bye and she suddenly said how shes had to many fond memories and that she will stay?! I made sureeeee to hit the promt to have her leave. Is it better to just ignore them till they move out completely?



yeah i heard that you gotta ignore them


----------



## Riyadh

How much btb and igb do villagers cost?


----------



## lucitine

Riyadh said:


> How much btb and igb do villagers cost?



Depends on the tier. 
Theres a very detailed IGB guide here.

TBT really depends on the person but it generally goesl ike this.
Tier 1: 100-200
Tier 2: 75-100
Tier 3: 50-75
Tier 4: 25-50 (sometimes free)
Tier 5: Almost always free - 10/20 tbt


----------



## Chrystina

so the other day my new 3ds came in. I was super excited and kinda jumped the gun on playing my second cartridge on it. 

and didnt check the date when loading my game...
somehow im in 2015.  lol. 

so when I cycle if I jump a year nobody will move. Isabelle will say oh it's been forever bla bla but that's it. 
if I do the same on my cartridge, nobody should move right ?
also would it affect my friendship with my villagers ? :/ 

I guess I could deal with being in the wrong year but it's weird.


----------



## lucitine

If its a new game and you only have the beginner neighbors, nobody should move.
But if youve already played through it and have max villagers, get one to ping to move out first. save and THEN jump.


----------



## Chrystina

lucitine said:


> If its a new game and you only have the beginner neighbors, nobody should move.
> But if youve already played through it and have max villagers, get one to ping to move out first. save and THEN jump.


yeah I've played through it for quite some time. 
that makes a ton of sense, thank you!


----------



## Red Cat

I have a couple of random furniture questions because I'm too lazy to check for myself.

1. Can you put items on top of the green counter?
2. Do partition screens connect if you put two in a row or is there a gap in between?


----------



## Chrystina

for the counter, yes you can.  idk about the screen though :/


----------



## lucitine

Partitions dont connect =/
At least, the grey looking one I have doesnt T_T


----------



## Red Cat

lucitine said:


> Partitions dont connect =/
> At least, the grey looking one I have doesnt T_T



That stinks. Does anyone know if the regular screen connects to another one if they are place next to each other? I'm looking for a good divider to section off part of a room and I don't want to use the large bookshelf because that would look kind of weird in my room.


----------



## domjbm

Best and fastest way to get original villagers to move out without TTing? 
Sorry if already asked. Too lazy xD


----------



## lucitine

Without TT'ing, theres not much you can do. you'll basiclaly just need to wait it out. 
Do try to be best friends with them though. They tend to ask more if you're close.


----------



## Romaki

The "Put 100,000,000 Bells in Savings" badge means overall right? Not all at once? /:


----------



## lucitine

Annika said:


> The "Put 100,000,000 Bells in Savings" badge means overall right? Not all at once? /:



I think it means your bank has 100,000,000 saved at that one time.

It's definitely not all at once though.


----------



## domjbm

so i am kinda confused... some people are saying to ignore un wanted villagers but others say dont. which one is correct?


----------



## Romaki

lucitine said:


> I think it means your bank has 100,000,000 saved at that one time.
> 
> It's definitely not all at once though.



I hope so. Well, I'll find out eventually.

- - - Post Merge - - -



domjbm said:


> so i am kinda confused... some people are saying to ignore un wanted villagers but others say dont. which one is correct?



About moving out huh? Ignoring a villager does only work if you only talk once to them, aka introduce yourself to them. After that if you completely ignore them, they'll decide to move out. If you talked a little to them, it's better to just continuing talking to them until they decide to move out. Both methods work, it just depends on whether you talked to them or not.


----------



## lucitine

domjbm said:


> so i am kinda confused... some people are saying to ignore un wanted villagers but others say dont. which one is correct?



I've tried ignoring and being mean. The villager never asked to move and the one time he did, he said we aren't close enough and he changed his mind.
From what I've read, ignoring doesn't work. It's the same with my experience. You could try Annika's method and see if that works for you.


----------



## domjbm

I'll try both, thanks guys


----------



## treetops

i'm going to sound like a complete dork here, but what is the void? and what purpose does the void serve?


----------



## lucitine

Vertigo said:


> i'm going to sound like a complete dork here, but what is the void? and what purpose does the void serve?



Its basically just a blank memory in your game where the last villager that left your town goes. For example, if Melba just left, she'd go into your void. What happens with them is, if you come across someone who has only 9 villagers in their town, they have a chance of getting Melba from you. This Melba will not be original and will be the exact Melba that left your town. The same goes if you have 9 villagers and if you come across someone with a villager in their void, you have a chance of getting a villager moving in.

A lot of people on here like to ask people to clear their voids. This means that the person would need to go to a town with 10 villagers already and "unload" their voided villager. That way, when you visit someone, you wont accidentally give them your last villager.


----------



## Barbara

If a villager house is placed on top of flowers, will they be in the lost and found at the police station?


----------



## lars708

Barbara said:


> If a villager house is placed on top of flowers, will they be in the lost and found at the police station?



I don't think so, i never saw them returning. Items will return though.


----------



## lucitine

lars708 said:


> I don't think so, i never saw them returning. Items will return though.



Flowers don't get returned


----------



## Barbara

Oh, that's too bad. If only I could switch my items on plazas and flowers on rhe ground up.  Thanks for the a answer!


----------



## domjbm

I have 5 special stumps and no mushrooms are growing near them? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## lucitine

domjbm said:


> I have 5 special stumps and no mushrooms are growing near them? Am I doing something wrong?



If there's space around it and no mushrooms are growing, its just bad luck. I had one that didn't grow anything for 3 days =/


----------



## domjbm

Another question, so I have 8 villagers settled in my town. The 9th villager has her plot reserved. My friend has one of my dreamies in boxes. Can I go talk to my dreamie villager today or do I have to talk to him tomorrow when the 9th villager is unpacking?


----------



## Spooky.

I visited a town full with 10 villagers twice in a row. My void should be clear, right? I wanna get 100 visits to one of my towns, but the town only has 9 villagers and I'm really worried about getting a villager from my other town's void. I should be good, right?


----------



## lucitine

Namstar said:


> I visited a town full with 10 villagers twice in a row. My void should be clear, right? I wanna get 100 visits to one of my towns, but the town only has 9 villagers and I'm really worried about getting a villager from my other town's void. I should be good, right?



Your void is clear, but if someone comes to your town and that person has someone in their void, then you'll get a villager.


----------



## Spooky.

lucitine said:


> Your void is clear, but if someone comes to your town and that person has someone in their void, then you'll get a villager.



Well I'm going to one of my towns (I have two 3DS systems), and the town I'm going TO has only 9 villagers. The town I'm coming from has a villager in the void, but I visited another town twice that is full. It should be safe to visit my town with 9 villagers then, right? 

I'm trying to save my 10th spot for Tom and nobody EVER seems to have him, so I'm worried about that 10th spot being taken by a voided villager and ruining everything...but I wanna work on my train station pwp while I wait for someone to finally offer Tom.


----------



## lucitine

Namstar said:


> Well I'm going to one of my towns (I have two 3DS systems), and the town I'm going TO has only 9 villagers. The town I'm coming from has a villager in the void, but I visited another town twice that is full. It should be safe to visit my town with 9 villagers then, right?
> 
> I'm trying to save my 10th spot for Tom and nobody EVER seems to have him, so I'm worried about that 10th spot being taken by a voided villager and ruining everything...but I wanna work on my train station pwp while I wait for someone to finally offer Tom.



Your void would be clear. You'd be able to visit your 9 villager town without having to worry about voided villagers.


----------



## Romaki

Let's say you'd TT your town to the point where 90% of the green is weed, the rest being flowers and clovers. (And no paths or pwps, just natural)
How many weeds would there be in that town? Approx.? Is there any statistic on this? D:


----------



## Spooky.

Annika said:


> Let's say you'd TT your town to the point where 90% of the green is weed, the rest being flowers and clovers. (And no paths or pwps, just natural)
> How many weeds would there be in that town? Approx.? Is there any statistic on this? D:



I don't really have an answer for you, but wouldn't it also depend on the number of trees, rocks, ponds, villagers, and player houses as well? I think it'd be nearly impossible to tell. It's possible even your river shape would have an effect on it.


----------



## Romaki

Namstar said:


> I don't really have an answer for you, but wouldn't it also depend on the number of trees, rocks, ponds, villagers, and player houses as well? I think it'd be nearly impossible to tell. It's possible even your river shape would have an effect on it.



I guess, but with all the differences it would just vary from like 50-100 spaces at most? I got a number thrown at me (2800) and I'd just like to know whether any legit number would be over or under 2500. I just really don't know how to google for it. /:


----------



## Spooky.

Annika said:


> I guess, but with all the differences it would just vary from like 50-100 spaces at most? I got a number thrown at me (2800) and I'd just like to know whether any legit number would be over or under 2500. I just really don't know how to google for it. /:



On this post I just found (because now I'm curious too), someone mentioned you get about 50 a year, and mentioned 2300 weeds total someone got? I'm guessing that maybe 2300 to 2800 is kind of the range then?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Anyone has tips on how to catch the oar fish
It'd my last fish I need to get from the beach


----------



## Charcolor

ZebraNaomy said:


> Anyone has tips on how to catch the oar fish
> It'd my last fish I need to get from the beach



according to the guide app on my phone, it's best to catch it during the day. also, it's about the same size as the coelacanth.

according to a guide about moving villagers out, villagers will not move out within 4-5 days of one moving in. (it's this guide, number 7) i recently got poncho thanks to umeplum, but just before i left to pick him up, one of my villagers told me he was going to move out on february 3rd. since he's not a bear cub, i said it was okay with me. it didn't occur to me that it meant he would move 3 days after poncho moved in, which goes against what the guide says.

so, is zucker still going to move out? or did poncho's move-in disable that? thanks in advance, and sorry if this is a dumb question


----------



## Romaki

Can I grow hybrids from two parents who are the same color? Like breed two orange roses to get new orange roses?
And if so, does it work for all hybrids (except the gold roses)?


----------



## Red Cat

Annika said:


> Can I grow hybrids from two parents who are the same color? Like breed two orange roses to get new orange roses?
> And if so, does it work for all hybrids (except the gold roses)?



Yes, you can. They are not always guaranteed to produce other hybrids though, but they do have a better chance of producing hybrids than breeding non-hybrids.


----------



## Spooky.

Can you continue plot resetting even when the villager's house is built (and they are in boxes to move in)? I've been resetting for hours and I need to go to bed for class in the morning.


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> Can you continue plot resetting even when the villager's house is built (and they are in boxes to move in)? I've been resetting for hours and I need to go to bed for class in the morning.



No. Once a villager's house is there, it's there until that villager moves out.


----------



## Spooky.

Red Cat said:


> No. Once a villager's house is there, it's there until that villager moves out.



I've seen some people say they still could plot reset even after the house is built (granted you never load your mayor) and have spent a week plot resetting. 

It's still letting me reset today, a day later, so I guess I'm okay anyway.


----------



## Red Cat

Namstar said:


> I've seen some people say they still could plot reset even after the house is built (granted you never load your mayor) and have spent a week plot resetting.
> 
> It's still letting me reset today, a day later, so I guess I'm okay anyway.



I guess if you skipped a day and the actual house appears while you are doing the plot resetting trick instead of the roped off area, then you can still plot reset. I've always plot reset the next day, so I didn't know the actual house could appear without the roped off area ever appearing before. But yes, anything that happens in your town when you create a new character can be reversed since you never load your game.


----------



## Spooky.

Red Cat said:


> I guess if you skipped a day and the actual house appears while you are doing the plot resetting trick instead of the roped off area, then you can still plot reset. I've always plot reset the next day, so I didn't know the actual house could appear without the roped off area ever appearing before. But yes, anything that happens in your town when you create a new character can be reversed since you never load your game.



Yeah, it still showed up as being roped off instead of being an actual house. He was in my town since yesterday but I never loaded my mayor at all. He's being super stubborn though, he almost never plots where I need him and it's making me mad. Probably gonna be my longest plot reset ever.


----------



## PrincessKelly

Help! I have 2 own copies of NL, and I have my brothers NL copy over here right now aswell.. I made a new town on my second NL file, and I reaaally like the town map and villagers that came with it (after trying... 25 times) BUT, the native fruit is AGAIN pear! Which is also the native fruit in my other towns, what would you do? In my other town I have all of the fruits, so I could just go there and shake some trees, but perfect fruit makes a pretty bell when sold in a town that does not cary that fruit as their native..


----------



## Red Cat

PrincessKelly said:


> Help! I have 2 own copies of NL, and I have my brothers NL copy over here right now aswell.. I made a new town on my second NL file, and I reaaally like the town map and villagers that came with it (after trying... 25 times) BUT, the native fruit is AGAIN pear! Which is also the native fruit in my other towns, what would you do? In my other town I have all of the fruits, so I could just go there and shake some trees, but perfect fruit makes a pretty bell when sold in a town that does not cary that fruit as their native..



If you really like the map, then keep it. If you are looking for a specific native fruit because you actually want to plant trees of that perfect fruit, then maybe you should keep resetting for a better fruit, but if you are just planting perfect fruit trees for the bells, then don't make a big deal out of it since you can make bells in a lot of other ways. Don't worry about the starting villagers. You can always get good villagers later via random move-ins, the campsite, and adoption. Your town map and fruit are permanent, so those should be your priority.


----------



## scoobyschnak

There's a half-off sale at T&T Emporium after 6pm in my town- will this sale include the things in Gracie's level?


----------



## Spooky.

I know I always ask tons of plot reset related questions, but I have one more:

Can a villager ping to move and/or move out while I'm still plot resetting, or not?

I'm on day 3 of plot resetting and I'm worried if I spend too many days doing it, a villager will move out in the meantime.


----------



## Ayaya

Namstar said:


> I know I always ask tons of plot reset related questions, but I have one more:
> 
> Can a villager ping to move and/or move out while I'm still plot resetting, or not?
> 
> I'm on day 3 of plot resetting and I'm worried if I spend too many days doing it, a villager will move out in the meantime.



If the day in-game hasn't changed then they can't. Usually it takes around 5 days for a villager to move out once they're thinking of moving, so as long as you haven't been time traveling, you'll be safe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



scoobyschnak said:


> There's a half-off sale at T&T Emporium after 6pm in my town- will this sale include the things in Gracie's level?



I'm not sure with this one... I remember Gracie usually have a separate announcement when she has a sale going on, so T&T Emporium sale might not include her shop as she only sharing a building, not the shop like the Gardener.


----------



## Red Cat

scoobyschnak said:


> There's a half-off sale at T&T Emporium after 6pm in my town- will this sale include the things in Gracie's level?



No. Gracie only has items on sale at the end of each season and when they appear has nothing to do with Nook's sales.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Namstar said:


> I know I always ask tons of plot reset related questions, but I have one more:
> 
> Can a villager ping to move and/or move out while I'm still plot resetting, or not?
> 
> I'm on day 3 of plot resetting and I'm worried if I spend too many days doing it, a villager will move out in the meantime.



I don't know, but since you are making new characters for plot resetting, you can check to see if a villager is in boxes and just quit if one is. You can always TT back to the day you adopted the villager and then plot reset from there.


----------



## scoobyschnak

> No. Gracie only has items on sale at the end of each season and when they appear has nothing to do with Nook's sales.



Aw darn! I was so hopeful. Also, I hate how condescending she is when you ask for price and then decide not to buy! Like, I get it. But come on, Gracie!


----------



## lucitine

scoobyschnak said:


> Aw darn! I was so hopeful. Also, I hate how condescending she is when you ask for price and then decide not to buy! Like, I get it. But come on, Gracie!



Shes also the only person who doesnt greet you when you walk into her store


----------



## scoobyschnak

Lately I've been doing the whole 'swim out as far as you can with empty pockets, wait for villagers to ping you with PWPs' thing and it's been working out for the most part. However, sometimes villagers ping me to give me an item or say they want to move out. I can't ignore the pings in case someone wants to suggest a PWP! But whenever someone wants to move out, and I want them to move out, it seems that it doesn't matter whether I choose 'stay or go'. Is there a way around this or am I just stuck with these villagers I don't want if I talk to them when they ping me?


----------



## lucitine

scoobyschnak said:


> Lately I've been doing the whole 'swim out as far as you can with empty pockets, wait for villagers to ping you with PWPs' thing and it's been working out for the most part. However, sometimes villagers ping me to give me an item or say they want to move out. I can't ignore the pings in case someone wants to suggest a PWP! But whenever someone wants to move out, and I want them to move out, it seems that it doesn't matter whether I choose 'stay or go'. Is there a way around this or am I just stuck with these villagers I don't want if I talk to them when they ping me?



Hmm. I'm not sure I understand 100% correctly. 
If you're saying you want the villagers to move out, then you should be able to just tell them to leave and they'll go away on teh date they say the will.

If you just want them to stop pinging you about moving, theres not much you can do about that =/


----------



## Spooky.

scoobyschnak said:


> Lately I've been doing the whole 'swim out as far as you can with empty pockets, wait for villagers to ping you with PWPs' thing and it's been working out for the most part. However, sometimes villagers ping me to give me an item or say they want to move out. I can't ignore the pings in case someone wants to suggest a PWP! But whenever someone wants to move out, and I want them to move out, it seems that it doesn't matter whether I choose 'stay or go'. Is there a way around this or am I just stuck with these villagers I don't want if I talk to them when they ping me?



If they ping you to move and you say yes but they decide not to move, it means your friendship level with them might be too low and it's making them not want to move. You'll have to work on building your friendship level. 

Also, for the pwp you don't want empty pockets, as villagers will try and sell you things. Go with a pocket full of flowers (they don't buy those) and a low number of bells (under 1,000). This eliminates villagers trying to buy and sell with you. This way your pings will be a little bit more limited, though you can't stop pings for greetings, move-outs, or wanting house item suggestions.


----------



## chocopug

Here's a quick question. Is it possible for one villager to go into boxes and another one to plot their move in on the same day? Or would the move-in be delayed until the villager in boxes has left (the following day)?


----------



## scoobyschnak

Namstar said:


> If they ping you to move and you say yes but they decide not to move, it means your friendship level with them might be too low and it's making them not want to move. You'll have to work on building your friendship level.
> 
> Also, for the pwp you don't want empty pockets, as villagers will try and sell you things. Go with a pocket full of flowers (they don't buy those) and a low number of bells (under 1,000). This eliminates villagers trying to buy and sell with you. This way your pings will be a little bit more limited, though you can't stop pings for greetings, move-outs, or wanting house item suggestions.



Really? Thanks! I always figured if I just ignored them forever they would leave haha


----------



## Aali

How many days does it take for a villager to ask to leave after you decline a diffrent one from leaving?


----------



## Red Cat

Aali said:


> How many days does it take for a villager to ask to leave after you decline a diffrent one from leaving?



Another one could ask as soon as the next day or it could take over a week for another one to ask. But at least if you deny a moving request, you are safe for the next 5 days at least, so you don't have to check every day.


----------



## Campy

chocopug said:


> Here's a quick question. Is it possible for one villager to go into boxes and another one to plot their move in on the same day? Or would the move-in be delayed until the villager in boxes has left (the following day)?


That's certainly possible when you have less than 10 villagers. If it's your 10th villager that's in boxes though, the new villager can't put down their plot until the next day, when the villager in boxes has completely moved out.


----------



## treetops

i have a plot resetting question. so if somebody decides to place furniture throughout all of their town, would villagers still plot their house in any spot or will they plot at a place that is far away from furniture items?

also, can it be more than just furniture items? can i place stuff like clothing or medicine as well?


----------



## lucitine

Why are none of my villagers sitting on my benches


----------



## Spooky.

Vertigo said:


> i have a plot resetting question. so if somebody decides to place furniture throughout all of their town, would villagers still plot their house in any spot or will they plot at a place that is far away from furniture items?
> 
> also, can it be more than just furniture items? can i place stuff like clothing or medicine as well?



Putting down items doesn't affect plot resetting. The only thing that would block a villager from moving into a spot are PWPs. They can plot right on top of furniture, clothes, etc.


----------



## Red Cat

lucitine said:


> Why are none of my villagers sitting on my benches



It's just random. It doesn't happen all that often since you can't really talk to villagers when they're sitting which is kind of annoying.


----------



## lucitine

Red Cat said:


> It's just random. It doesn't happen all that often since you can't really talk to villagers when they're sitting which is kind of annoying.



Guess my mom is just super lucky then. She constantly has villagers just hanging out.


----------



## Chrystina

Namstar said:


> Putting down items doesn't affect plot resetting. The only thing that would block a villager from moving into a spot are PWPs. They can plot right on top of furniture, clothes, etc.



ehh I would say this isn't 100% true. I do it every time and it definitely makes it less likely for them to plot over furniture items, especially if your polie station is full.


----------



## Chrystina

Blah sorry Im double posting D:
In my cycle town I had Dotty in boxes. I invited her from my main town.

Then Genji moved into my cycle town. I changed my mind and wanted to invite Genji instead.
So now that Genji is in boxes I keep asking him but he won't ask me to move into my town.
Ive never had him before, I have 9 villagers, and Dotty still hasn't plotted in my town. whats preventing him from moving?

i've invited two villagers on the same day before and it worked. the 2nd villager invited overrides the first so that can't be the reason why, I dont think.


----------



## VoidRuler

I'm new to the game, and I've been reading guides to help my understanding of it.

But, I have a question regarding the Dream Suite. I realize it's suggested by Isabelle, and I even read that you have to catch her when she's sleeping for it to be suggested. I've tried to trigger this response from her, and I've had my Town for well over a week. I don't know how to, I've even tried going when it would be night in my time zone to see if maybe she'd be sleeping at that time or something, but nothing. I have no clue and I'm so lost as to how I unlock the Dream Suite. Is it just random and I have to keep going back to Town Hall to maybe eventually see her sleeping?


----------



## Spooky.

VoidRuler said:


> I'm new to the game, and I've been reading guides to help my understanding of it.
> 
> But, I have a question regarding the Dream Suite. I realize it's suggested by Isabelle, and I even read that you have to catch her when she's sleeping for it to be suggested. I've tried to trigger this response from her, and I've had my Town for well over a week. I don't know how to, I've even tried going when it would be night in my time zone to see if maybe she'd be sleeping at that time or something, but nothing. I have no clue and I'm so lost as to how I unlock the Dream Suite. Is it just random and I have to keep going back to Town Hall to maybe eventually see her sleeping?



To get dream suite you need this:

It's been at least 7 days since you've unlocked public works
You've completed at least one public works project
You've connected to wifi at least once


----------



## VoidRuler

Namstar said:


> To get dream suite you need this:
> 
> It's been at least 7 days since you've unlocked public works
> You've completed at least one public works project
> You've connected to wifi at least once



Thank you, this was helpful.


----------



## lucitine

Is there a way to check if a villager is out of your cycle? I want nibbles back, but I dont know if its been 16 villagers since she left (probably not)


----------



## Chrystina

If they no longer appear on main st or inside the main st shops, they've gone through the 16 villager cycle.


----------



## Spooky.

lucitine said:


> Is there a way to check if a villager is out of your cycle? I want nibbles back, but I dont know if its been 16 villagers since she left (probably not)



No, you have to keep track of it. 
However, I think what may help is to sit on your town tree, and if you remember what date nibbles moved out, you could count how many villagers have moved in since then and kind of estimate (assuming you moved those villagers out to get nibbles back).


----------



## lucitine

Namstar said:


> No, you have to keep track of it.
> However, I think what may help is to sit on your town tree, and if you remember what date nibbles moved out, you could count how many villagers have moved in since then and kind of estimate (assuming you moved those villagers out to get nibbles back).



Hmm.. I might be able to figure it out with some work.

Thanks!


----------



## Fang4Ever

Is it possible to move out your last villager? A person I traded with didn't inform me that their void wasn't clear and I ended up with their voided villager. -.- It also doesn't help that I have 9/10 dreams and can't afford to move anyone else out.


----------



## lucitine

Fang4Ever said:


> Is it possible to move out your last villager? A person I traded with didn't inform me that their void wasn't clear and I ended up with their voided villager. -.- It also doesn't help that I have 9/10 dreams and can't afford to move anyone else out.



Definitely is possible. It just takes a lot of effort. If you intend to cycle, then it might take longer. But I just spent a few days being absolutely fantastically awesome to the neighbor and waited until they asked to move.


----------



## Fang4Ever

lucitine said:


> Definitely is possible. It just takes a lot of effort. If you intend to cycle, then it might take longer. But I just spent a few days being absolutely fantastically awesome to the neighbor and waited until they asked to move.



Thank you! So befriending them is the easiest way to move them out?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

What is the acre system for New Leaf? I'm trying to make a gridded map. Thank you!


----------



## Red Cat

Awesomeness1230 said:


> What is the acre system for New Leaf? I'm trying to make a gridded map. Thank you!



Every acre is 16 x 16 spaces. To make a grid, count spaces down from the train tracks and left/right from the cliff on the non-beach side of your town.


----------



## Spaztichamsters

So I may have ended up with a villager from a friend's town and he didn't want her moving out but didn't notice before he could change her mind, is there any way to get her to move back into his town once she's ready to go again?


----------



## PrincessKelly

Not sure if I'm supposed to be asking, but maybe in a PM  

How in the world do people get so many bells! I've been playing for a long time, but have never been able to save up 1 mil (ofcourse, in total i've spend more)


----------



## Red Cat

Spaztichamsters said:


> So I may have ended up with a villager from a friend's town and he didn't want her moving out but didn't notice before he could change her mind, is there any way to get her to move back into his town once she's ready to go again?



He would have to complete the 16 villager cycle and then adopt the villager from your town. If he is willing to cycle and you are willing to hold on to that villager while he does that, then you could get the villager back to him.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PrincessKelly said:


> Not sure if I'm supposed to be asking, but maybe in a PM
> 
> How in the world do people get so many bells! I've been playing for a long time, but have never been able to save up 1 mil (ofcourse, in total i've spend more)



I think a lot of the "TBT market" is driven by duplicated / hacked bells being exchanged. You can get 20 mil IGB by selling 100 TBT. You can also make a lot of bells by selling gardening supplies and unorderable items on this site. If you want to make bells by yourself, then turnip selling and beetle hunting at the island are the best strategies. I can make about 400k in about a half hour by going to the island and catching beetles on the palm trees.


----------



## smileorange

If you have another 3ds and another cartridge then it's really easy to sell turnips when there's a spike. I think selling perfect fruit in a town where it's not native is the easiest way to make bells. Finding someone to let you visit for either can be really frustrating though.


----------



## olivetree123

Do dead trees count against perfect town rating?


----------



## jiny

olivetree123 said:


> Do dead trees count against perfect town rating?



I think so, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Spaztichamsters

Red Cat said:


> He would have to complete the 16 villager cycle and then adopt the villager from your town. If he is willing to cycle and you are willing to hold on to that villager while he does that, then you could get the villager back to him.



I thought so, thanks!  apparently he's fine as long as she's in my town (and I like Cookie, she's adorable) so we're good for a bit


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

iirc there's a method where a villager ask to move and after saying no you move a year then another? Can anyone confirm how to do it again? I haven't played nl in awhile and remember doing this than starting a new character after each travel


----------



## smileorange

ObeseMudkipz said:


> iirc there's a method where a villager ask to move and after saying no you move a year then another? Can anyone confirm how to do it again? I haven't played nl in awhile and remember doing this than starting a new character after each travel



That's pretty much it! Once a villager asks to move out and you reject them, you can time travel as much as you want without being at risk of anyone moving out. Once you're on a new date though, you'll have to wait until someone asks to move out and reject them again before it's safe to time travel a huge distance again.


----------



## Spooky.

Is there a way to save messages you get outside of your pocket? I just got one from a villager and it's special to me and I don't want to accidentally delete it.


----------



## meowlerrz

Namstar said:


> Is there a way to save messages you get outside of your pocket? I just got one from a villager and it's special to me and I don't want to accidentally delete it.



You can save letters at the post office


----------



## Chrystina

This is a long shot.. but since I'm once again plot resetting, and have always wondered this, here goes...

okay, most guides to villager plot resetting tell you when you see a plot you don't like to "press power button, then home" to close the game.
i've never done this and always press home, then close.

recently i found this tumblr: http://tommycrossing.tumblr.com/post/94442848345/plot-reset-tip-pattern-breaking-note-that-this
[basically explains that you can break a plot pattern after pressing power button+home after 5-6 tries, by shutting off your 3ds then turning back on]


so, is there any difference at all to how you close the game? 
does the game actually generate a pattern when you press the power button, then home? 
and can you actually break this pattern by simply turning off the 3ds?


i've also heard that you can "soft reset" and "hard reset" your game, if thats even related to what im asking. idk, it's all so confusing. :c hoping someone with some game programming knowledge can help. <3


----------



## treetops

i got a quick question! so say if theres a villager thats in boxes, but i want to keep for them for a bit more by travelling a few hours back and forth. will the villager stay, or will they move out even if im still on the same day?


----------



## Chrystina

Vertigo said:


> i got a quick question! so say if theres a villager thats in boxes, but i want to keep for them for a bit more by travelling a few hours back and forth. will the villager stay, or will they move out even if im still on the same day?



as long as you keep tting backwards and stay on their boxes day you can keep them.
a new day starts at 6am in new leaf.
so if someone is in boxes on February 9th. they will be gone February 10th at 6am.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Alexithymiaa said:


> This is a long shot.. but since I'm once again plot resetting, and have always wondered this, here goes...
> 
> okay, most guides to villager plot resetting tell you when you see a plot you don't like to "press power button, then home" to close the game.
> i've never done this and always press home, then close.
> 
> recently i found this tumblr: http://tommycrossing.tumblr.com/post/94442848345/plot-reset-tip-pattern-breaking-note-that-this
> [basically explains that you can break a plot pattern after pressing power button+home after 5-6 tries, by shutting off your 3ds then turning back on]
> 
> 
> so, is there any difference at all to how you close the game?
> does the game actually generate a pattern when you press the power button, then home?
> and can you actually break this pattern by simply turning off the 3ds?
> 
> 
> i've also heard that you can "soft reset" and "hard reset" your game, if thats even related to what im asking. idk, it's all so confusing. :c hoping someone with some game programming knowledge can help. <3



I always do this when I plot reset my villagers houses and I can honestly say it does work. My villagers for some reason like to plot their houses right behind town hall and since I have plans for that area I continued resetting but they kept plotting there! When I started using the power button instead it totally works to get them in a new location. But I heard that could corrupt your game if you have a digital copy though. I'm not sure.


----------



## Chrystina

hmmm i've gone through like 80 plot resets with chief atm and was writing down each area he plotted in and kept track of when I would home + close, or power button + home. it's like all totally different ;-; so weird. 
maybe some others just have better luck with that trick.


----------



## helloxcutiee

Question
When you first start the game and you have 5 villagers in your town is it possible to invite a villager from another town to yours instead of it being randomized the next day?


----------



## Chrystina

Very possible!


----------



## helloxcutiee

Alexithymiaa said:


> Very possible!



Thanks!


----------



## mermaidshelf

I tried plotting all day yesterday and now it's been more than 24 hours so I'm wondering what my next step is. So today is the day that my 10th villager should move in (day after her plot fence shows up). What should I do? Should I keep plot resetting in the new day with a new save file OR go back to the day before her plot fence shows up and reset the time to 5:59AM again? I have a problem in the past where I accidentally changed the date to that same day (It was the 28th, and I reset it to the 28th) and did the 5:59AM trick and a villager settled in permanently. I guess that counted as 2 days?

TLDR: I've been plotting for more than 24 hours, what do I do now?


----------



## Red Cat

mermaidshelf said:


> I tried plotting all day yesterday and now it's been more than 24 hours so I'm wondering what my next step is. So today is the day that my 10th villager should move in (day after her plot fence shows up). What should I do? Should I keep plot resetting in the new day with a new save file OR go back to the day before her plot fence shows up and reset the time to 5:59AM again? I have a problem in the past where I accidentally changed the date to that same day (It was the 28th, and I reset it to the 28th) and did the 5:59AM trick and a villager settled in permanently. I guess that counted as 2 days?
> 
> TLDR: I've been plotting for more than 24 hours, what do I do now?



Just keep making new characters. Remember that nothing is set in stone until you load an existing character.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Thank you!


----------



## lucitine

Red Cat said:


> Just keep making new characters. Remember that nothing is set in stone until you load an existing character.



Wouldnt the house be built the next day though? Would making new characters keep the house from being built?


----------



## Chrystina

lucitine said:


> Wouldnt the house be built the next day though? Would making new characters keep the house from being built?



Yes. As long as you don't load your mayor on any date after you invited the villager to move in, you're fine.

My friend over a course of one month was plot resetting for Julian. of course she had other things going on irl, but she never loaded her mayor and just kept making new characters.


----------



## Spooky.

Can a villager still put down a plot on the fishing tourney day?


----------



## Chrystina

Yes! Happened to me with a random street pass villager. >>


----------



## Spooky.

Alexithymiaa said:


> Yes! Happened to me with a random street pass villager. >>



Okay, perfect. I just adopted then realized I wasn't sure if I should prepare to plot reset tomorrow or not.


----------



## lucitine

Alexithymiaa said:


> Yes. As long as you don't load your mayor on any date after you invited the villager to move in, you're fine.
> 
> My friend over a course of one month was plot resetting for Julian. of course she had other things going on irl, but she never loaded her mayor and just kept making new characters.



Oh good! Someone gave me the wrong info then/ Thanks ^^


----------



## Chrystina

lucitine said:


> Oh good! Someone gave me the wrong info then/ Thanks ^^



No problem :] Also, just to clarify when I had said load mayor, that means -any- existing character that you have. 
Basically you never want the text after isabelle that says "Preparing your town.. Do not press power button" to appear while expecting a move in. XD


----------



## lucitine

Alexithymiaa said:


> No problem :] Also, just to clarify when I had said load mayor, that means -any- existing character that you have.
> Basically you never want the text after isabelle that says "Preparing your town.. Do not press power button" to appear while expecting a move in. XD



Yup! As long as its a completely new character, I'll be able to reset, yes?


----------



## lucitine

Alexithymiaa said:


> No problem :] Also, just to clarify when I had said load mayor, that means -any- existing character that you have.
> Basically you never want the text after isabelle that says "Preparing your town.. Do not press power button" to appear while expecting a move in. XD



Yup! As long as its a completely new character, I'll be able to reset, yes?


----------



## Chrystina

yesss yes :]
if you're having terrible luck, like I usually do (darn you chief and 164 resets...) and end up going past a day, you can still load your mayor!
I posted this in the thread you made a couple days back, but I'll post it again incase you didn't see xD
Since I don't like skipping a day, once 10 hours or so have passed, I load my mayor and just go back to the day I invited that villager.
So lets say I invited Chief Feb 12th (doesn't matter what time)
Then went to feb 13th, 5:58 am. Save & Quit. Reset for houuuurssss until it was like 8pm on feb 13th.
Load my mayor, change the time with Isabelle back to Feb 12th.

Rinse and repeat. Go to feb 13th, 5:58 save & quit etc etc.


----------



## toxapex

If I have a villager in boxes on a certain day, will I be able to move like... weeks or months forward without anybody else moving out?


----------



## Chrystina

tokayseye said:


> If I have a villager in boxes on a certain day, will I be able to move like... weeks or months forward without anybody else moving out?



I'm pretty sure this isn't possible. o.o once you have them in boxes, they will leave the next day at 6am.

Depending on how many villagers you have at this point, you'll be in an entering or exiting period.
Entering would be you have 8 villagers now. Nobody will move at all during this time, but expect a move in the next couple days.
If you have 9, you'd be in an exiting period and it's absolutely possible for a village to move within 3-5 days.


----------



## Red Cat

tokayseye said:


> If I have a villager in boxes on a certain day, will I be able to move like... weeks or months forward without anybody else moving out?



I don't have firm testing to back this up, but from my experience I'd say the answer is that nobody else will move out. The reason I think that is because the only villager that is "queued" to move out on that day is the villager in boxes and the game won't queue another villager to move out until you start the game on another day. If you are familiar with the move-out request denial and TT trick, then I think this is basically the same concept except that the villager in boxes obviously moves out. If you are unsure though, then you can change your system clock and start a new character to check to see if all of your other villagers are still there before you load a character.


----------



## chocopug

I hope I can explain this in a way that makes sense...

I have 2 3DS systems, A and B. I play my current ACNL game (cartridge ver.) on A. I want to buy a second cartridge and play it on system B, so I can visit it from my main town to move villagers between towns.
If I ever wanted to switch to playing the second cartridge on system A at some point in the future, would I be able to? Could I just pop the game cartridge into A and have everything work, without losing the town, or is that not possible?

Thanks to everyone who answers questions in this thread btw, it's so useful! <3


----------



## lucitine

chocopug said:


> I hope I can explain this in a way that makes sense...
> 
> I have 2 3DS systems, A and B. I play my current ACNL game (cartridge ver.) on A. I want to buy a second cartridge and play it on system B, so I can visit it from my main town to move villagers between towns.
> If I ever wanted to switch to playing the second cartridge on system A at some point in the future, would I be able to? Could I just pop the game cartridge into A and have everything work, without losing the town, or is that not possible?
> 
> Thanks to everyone who answers questions in this thread btw, it's so useful! <3




You can use cartridges on any console. The save files are on the actual cartridge so you wouldn't lose anything. 
You are also able to play a digital and a physical on the same console.


----------



## lucitine

Ugh, sorry. Double posted ==


----------



## Spooky.

I meant to do some light plot resetting today, and by mistake I started to load my mayor. I got to the part where it announced that today is the fishing tourney. Does it save before or after she says this? I shut the power off before my actual village loaded, but I'm pretty sure I'm too late. I just tried twice and his house is in the same spot. Should I bother resetting at this point or am I lucked out?


----------



## Crash

Namstar said:


> I meant to do some light plot resetting today, and by mistake I started to load my mayor. I got to the part where it announced that today is the fishing tourney. Does it save before or after she says this? I shut the power off before my actual village loaded, but I'm pretty sure I'm too late. I just tried twice and his house is in the same spot. Should I bother resetting at this point or am I lucked out?


anytime after it says 'preparing your town' or something along those lines is too late :c​


----------



## piske

Does the game do anything on the anniversary of your town?


----------



## Red Cat

pinelle said:


> Does the game do anything on the anniversary of your town?



No. It's just another day in your town.


----------



## PeachButts

Dumb n00b question but I've never plot reset before and I need some guidance:

Okay, so yesterday was Deli’s last day in town. I knew his house would be gone today, so when I booted up AC, I made a new character so I could make sure whoever moves in next puts their house in a decent spot. So I made my new character, (haven’t visited town hall or Nook’s Homes yet) and wandered around looking for the new plot but…it isn’t there. 

This is my first day without Deli in my town, meaning I have a total of 8 villagers…so shouldn’t there be a plot for a new one somewhere today? Should I just reset, make another new character, and look around for the plot again, or is my new villager (whoever they may be) not going to have their plot put down until tomorrow?

Also, once the new one moves in and I have 9 villagers, will a 10th one just move in randomly or only if I invite them from another town/the campsite?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Spooky.

If I change my town hall to the zen theme, can I switch it to a different theme later on?


----------



## Crash

PeachButts said:


> Dumb n00b question but I've never plot reset before and I need some guidance:
> 
> Okay, so yesterday was Deli’s last day in town. I knew his house would be gone today, so when I booted up AC, I made a new character so I could make sure whoever moves in next puts their house in a decent spot. So I made my new character, (haven’t visited town hall or Nook’s Homes yet) and wandered around looking for the new plot but…it isn’t there.
> 
> This is my first day without Deli in my town, meaning I have a total of 8 villagers…so shouldn’t there be a plot for a new one somewhere today? Should I just reset, make another new character, and look around for the plot again, or is my new villager (whoever they may be) not going to have their plot put down until tomorrow?
> 
> Also, once the new one moves in and I have 9 villagers, will a 10th one just move in randomly or only if I invite them from another town/the campsite?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


a random move-in for your ninth villager probably won't happen until the fourth or fifth day after someone moves. there's no real way to know when they'll show up, as far as I know. :c

and your tenth villager can only move in if you invite them from someone else's town/your campsite or if you pick up a void!​


----------



## piske

Red Cat said:


> No. It's just another day in your town.



Ok good to know! Because I started my town today but I didn't want it to interfere with Valentines :>


----------



## Chrystina

Maybe I'm not quite understanding the 16 villager rule, for when you want an old villager to move back in, because Filbert isn't suggesting to move back to my town.

When he was in boxes, I adopted him from my cycle town and held him. Kept a list of alllll the villagers that moved in after him. My 16th just moved in, I greeted them then went over to my cycle town to invite Filbert back, but no dice.

Do I need to move out that 16th villager, in order for him to be able to move back in?
figured it out. c:



Namstar said:


> If I change my town hall to the zen theme, can I switch it to a different theme later on?



I know with the train station you can, so I don't see why not with town hall. Although not 100% sure as I havent tried it myself, sorry. D:


----------



## Spooky.

Alexithymiaa said:


> Maybe I'm not quite understanding the 16 villager rule, for when you want an old villager to move back in, because Filbert isn't suggesting to move back to my town.
> 
> When he was in boxes, I adopted him from my cycle town and held him. Kept a list of alllll the villagers that moved in after him. My 16th just moved in, I greeted them then went over to my cycle town to invite Filbert back, but no dice.
> 
> Do I need to move out that 16th villager, in order for him to be able to move back in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know with the train station you can, so I don't see why not with town hall. Although not 100% sure as I havent tried it myself, sorry. D:



I just wondered because Isabelle gave the 'once it's built this pwp can't be demolished' speech. I just don't want to be stuck with it if I end up not liking it.


----------



## Spooky.

ack my wifi blooped and made me double post


----------



## Vickie

Just a quick gardening question, 
What is the best combination for breeding pink and purple roses?
I know several combinations that work, but I would like to know the one with the highest probability of getting a hybrid. 
Thanks for any suggestions!!


----------



## Chrystina

Vickie said:


> Just a quick gardening question,
> What is the best combination for breeding pink and purple roses?
> I know several combinations that work, but I would like to know the one with the highest probability of getting a hybrid.
> Thanks for any suggestions!!



Well, pink and pink is definitely the best. but if you don't have any at all, red and white.


----------



## Vickie

Alexithymiaa said:


> Well, pink and pink is definitely the best. but if you don't have any at all, red and white.



So for purple roses, the best combination would be purple and purple then?


----------



## Chrystina

Actually, incase you would like to know the best combinations for all the hybrids:

Orange Pansies | Red + Yellow
Pink Cosmos | Red + White
Orange Cosmos | Red + Yellow
Orange Roses | Red + Yellow
Blue Pansies | White + White
Pink Roses | Red + White
Blue Violets | Any + Purple
Purple Roses | White + White
Orange Tulips | Yellow + Yellow
Black Roses | Red + Orange
Purple Tulips | Orange + Orange
Pink Lilies | Red + White
Golden Roses | Wilted Black + Golden Watering Can
Orange Lilies | Red + Yellow
Pink Tulips | Red + White
Black Lilies | Red + Red
Black Tulips | Pink + Red
Black Cosmos | Orange + Orange
Purple Pansies | Hybrid Red + Hybrid Red
Blue Roses | Hybrid Red + Hybrid Red

[of course, matching two of the same hybrids is the best possibility, like i said before. this is just if you have regular flowers to start with.]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vickie said:


> So for purple roses, the best combination would be purple and purple then?



yep!


----------



## Vickie

Alexithymiaa said:


> Actually, incase you would like to know the best combinations for all the hybrids:
> 
> Orange Pansies | Red + Yellow
> Pink Cosmos | Red + White
> Orange Cosmos | Red + Yellow
> Orange Roses | Red + Yellow
> Blue Pansies | White + White
> Pink Roses | Red + White
> Blue Violets | Any + Purple
> Purple Roses | White + White
> Orange Tulips | Yellow + Yellow
> Black Roses | Red + Orange
> Purple Tulips | Orange + Orange
> Pink Lilies | Red + White
> Golden Roses | Wilted Black + Golden Watering Can
> Orange Lilies | Red + Yellow
> Pink Tulips | Red + White
> Black Lilies | Red + Red
> Black Tulips | Pink + Red
> Black Cosmos | Orange + Orange
> Purple Pansies | Hybrid Red + Hybrid Red
> Blue Roses | Hybrid Red + Hybrid Red
> 
> [of course, matching two of the same hybrids is the best possibility, like i said before. this is just if you have regular flowers to start with.]
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yep!



Wow, thanks for the list!! 
Can flowers breed on beaches too??


----------



## Chrystina

absolutely! and it's actually preferred with some people, since your villagers won't plant flowers next to them & ruining your setup. 

(i've actually never tested the fact that villagers won't plant flowers on the beach, but I've seen many many guides state that, so I assume it's true) xD


----------



## Vickie

Alexithymiaa said:


> absolutely! and it's actually preferred with some people, since your villagers won't plant flowers next to them & ruining your setup.
> 
> (i've actually never tested the fact that villagers won't plant flowers on the beach, but I've seen many many guides state that, so I assume it's true) xD



Wow great! Thanks so much for your help!! Really appreciate it!!


----------



## Chrystina

Vickie said:


> Wow great! Thanks so much for your help!! Really appreciate it!!



Of course! no problem at all~  :]


----------



## Spooky.

Isn't it slower to breed hybrids on beaches though? I almost never have luck growing them there.


----------



## Kharma

Will Hybrids only grow from regular flowers started out with seed, or will regular flowers I steal from tours on the island still have a chance of making hybrids?


----------



## Romaki

Kharma said:


> Will Hybrids only grow from regular flowers started out with seed, or will regular flowers I steal from tours on the island still have a chance of making hybrids?



A flower is a flower, there's no difference in the ones that grew in your town or the ones found on the island.


----------



## Chrystina

Namstar said:


> Isn't it slower to breed hybrids on beaches though? I almost never have luck growing them there.


Hm not sure if it's slower, as I've never tried to grow on the beach. 


Kharma said:


> Will Hybrids only grow from regular flowers started out with seed, or will regular flowers I steal from tours on the island still have a chance of making hybrids?





Riedy said:


> A flower is a flower, there's no difference in the ones that grew in your town or the ones found on the island.


^ This. 
Although, to get a little more complicated with it... incase you're trying to get blue roses with red roses, they -must- be _hybrid red roses._ Which are produced from orange x purple, or red x purple. (Same goes for trying to get purple pansies with hybrid red pansies)
So that's where the difference in flowers would start. Keeping your hybrid red's separate from the rest. All the other normal flowers are the same though!


----------



## treetops

How often does Katie appear? Does she come to your town once a year or will she visit randomly?


----------



## Red Cat

Vertigo said:


> How often does Katie appear? Does she come to your town once a year or will she visit randomly?



Having Katie just appear in your town randomly is pretty rare from my experience. If someone else drops Katie off in your town, she will appear a few days later.


----------



## Spooky.

I read somewhere the grass starts turning green on the 18th and will be fully green on the 25th, is that true?


----------



## DJStarstryker

If you start a town on January 1st, are you able to participate in the New Year's Day activities, or not?


----------



## Red Cat

DJStarstryker said:


> If you start a town on January 1st, are you able to participate in the New Year's Day activities, or not?



It depends on what time you start it on. If you start before 6 A.M., you'll get to see the fireworks and buy hats from Redd. If you start after 6 A.M., you'll only be able to receive a zodiac item from Isabelle.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Red Cat said:


> It depends on what time you start it on. If you start before 6 A.M., you'll get to see the fireworks and buy hats from Redd. If you start after 6 A.M., you'll only be able to receive a zodiac item from Isabelle.



OK, thank you! I was just worried that starting a town on January 1 would sort of override Isabelle giving you the zodiac item and you wouldn't be able to get it until the next year.


----------



## Spooky.

If your 10th villager moved out, can a 9th ask to move before you move in a new 10th, or no?


----------



## piske

Namstar said:


> If your 10th villager moved out, can a 9th ask to move before you move in a new 10th, or no?



Yep! That's how people end up with only 8 sometimes :>


----------



## Spooky.

pinelle said:


> Yep! That's how people end up with only 8 sometimes :>



Okay, thanks so much!


----------



## treetops

I have a quick plot resetting question. So say there's a breakable rock. Of course, villagers won't plot near permanent rocks, but can they plot over rocks that contain ore in them?


----------



## wolfie1

No, they cannot, because it's still a rock.


----------



## Hypno KK

Vertigo said:


> I have a quick plot resetting question. So say there's a breakable rock. Of course, villagers won't plot near permanent rocks, but can they plot over rocks that contain ore in them?



No, so if you want to place someone there, just smash it or TT and reset so that it'll move to another spot.


----------



## marynaturallog

I just started doing online stuff with AC:NL and I am still very fuzzy on how villager trading/adopting/etc works. Can someone please explain the basics (or direct me to a good overview)? I have played New Leaf almost daily for years but I have never done anything involving the internet until now.


----------



## Chrystina

marynaturallog said:


> I just started doing online stuff with AC:NL and I am still very fuzzy on how villager trading/adopting/etc works. Can someone please explain the basics (or direct me to a good overview)? I have played New Leaf almost daily for years but I have never done anything involving the internet until now.



welcome to a whole new world.

every forum is different with villager trading.
here is the basics of the villager trading plaza. 
usually when you do your first villager trade/sell/buy/giveaway the other person may be able to help you with the way it goes, because everyone has their own ways.

if you look at cycling threads, for example, they will explain their rules.

basically you add each other's friend code, go to the town who has the villager for adoption, adopt that villager, then pay.
with in game bells, some users prefer you drop it. others prefer the retail method. retail method explained here.

the great thing about these forums is it has it's own "currency". so when a villager is worth 15mil in game bells, they're also worth "tbt" (our currency) as an alternative. tbt is super easy to transfer and a lot of users here prefer it.
however, some still want in game bells! so it really all depends.


----------



## marynaturallog

Alexithymiaa said:


> welcome to a whole new world.
> 
> every forum is different with villager trading.
> here is the basics of the villager trading plaza.
> usually when you do your first villager trade/sell/buy/giveaway the other person may be able to help you with the way it goes, because everyone has their own ways.
> 
> if you look at cycling threads, for example, they will explain their rules.
> 
> basically you add each other's friend code, go to the town who has the villager for adoption, adopt that villager, then pay.
> with in game bells, some users prefer you drop it. others prefer the retail method. retail method explained here.
> 
> the great thing about these forums is it has it's own "currency". so when a villager is worth 15mil in game bells, they're also worth "tbt" (our currency) as an alternative. tbt is super easy to transfer and a lot of users here prefer it.
> however, some still want in game bells! so it really all depends.



Thanks for your reply! So I'm still not sure what it means to adopt a villager. How do you adopt a villager? What conditions are necessary for that to happen? Also, I did have someone explain to me the concept of "the void" but I don't completely understand that yet either.
Basically I didn't even know that you can control which villagers you have in your town until yesterday.


----------



## Chrystina

marynaturallog said:


> Thanks for your reply! So I'm still not sure what it means to adopt a villager. How do you adopt a villager? What conditions are necessary for that to happen? Also, I did have someone explain to me the concept of "the void" but I don't completely understand that yet either.
> Basically I didn't even know that you can control which villagers you have in your town until yesterday.



You can adopt a villager if your town isn't full. So 9 or less villagers. 
The villager trading plaza will have threads selling/giving away villagers. Theres like a million cycling threads, so look out for those and if you see a villager you want, you can possibly adopt them once they are in boxes (moving out).

here is an amazing guide explaining the void.


----------



## Hypno KK

marynaturallog said:


> Thanks for your reply! So I'm still not sure what it means to adopt a villager. How do you adopt a villager? What conditions are necessary for that to happen? Also, I did have someone explain to me the concept of "the void" but I don't completely understand that yet either.
> Basically I didn't even know that you can control which villagers you have in your town until yesterday.



You can adopt villagers by going to someone's town when their villager is in boxes (that means on the day before the villager moves out when all the items in their house are packed into boxes) and talking to that villager. If your town isn't full, you get a dialogue option to invite that villager to your town once they move out.

People have different rules about how adopting/trading villagers works but if you have any questions, just ask them and they'll help you.

When villagers move out but aren't adopted, they end up in your void. This means you can pass them on to towns that have a free spot through wifi or SP. You can pick up someone's voided villagers that way too. Not everyone minds this but some people don't like it, so it's common courtesy to try to clear your void or to warn people if you have any voided villagers. To clear your void, just go to a full town. I've read here before that you can't actually clear your void but that's worth doing. A lot of people make sure to adopt out their villagers so they don't have to worry about the void.

You can't completely control which villagers you get. You can adopt villagers from other people or from your town's campsite but you can get random move-ins and you have to be careful so your villagers won't move out on you.


----------



## treetops

Seeing as time travelling backwards is always a day forward in ACNL, how would it affect villagers that are moving out? I have one villager moving on the 29th, but I want to get back to real time as soon as possible.


----------



## beelisa

Vertigo said:


> Seeing as time travelling backwards is always a day forward in ACNL, how would it affect villagers that are moving out? I have one villager moving on the 29th, but I want to get back to real time as soon as possible.



~if that villager is in boxes now and you tt back, he/she will be gone


----------



## wolfie1

I have a problem. I had someone drop their void into my town but the villager hasn't plotted yet. Today I got Rosie in my campsite and she gave me the option of telling her to move to my town. Does this mean that the void won't plot in my town, since I can invite others to come live there?


----------



## Hypno KK

wolfie1 said:


> I have a problem. I had someone drop their void into my town but the villager hasn't plotted yet. Today I got Rosie in my campsite and she gave me the option of telling her to move to my town. Does this mean that the void won't plot in my town, since I can invite others to come live there?



It depends. Voided villagers can take a couple of days to show up so you're able to invite someone else before that villager plots. If you don't, that villager can still move in.


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Hello everyone who is reading this,
I got a newbie question about landscaping.
Can we plant a tree right beside a bush? Or we have to leave a space like planting a tree beside another tree?
Thanks in advance c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## MiniatureTalent

Vickie said:


> ♥_ Hello everyone who is reading this,
> I got a newbie question about landscaping.
> Can we plant a tree right beside a bush? Or we have to leave a space like planting a tree beside another tree?
> Thanks in advance c: _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



You can plant trees right next to bushes, just like you can plant bushes next to bushes. I believe there's a limit to how many can be in a row, but I don't know what that is off the top of my head


----------



## Vickie

MiniatureTalent said:


> You can plant trees right next to bushes, just like you can plant bushes next to bushes. I believe there's a limit to how many can be in a row, but I don't know what that is off the top of my head



♥_ Ok, thanks for your reply!
I just want to be sure before planting some saplings c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Chrystina

The limit is 12 in a row for bushes or bushes & trees. :]


----------



## Vickie

Alexi said:


> The limit is 12 in a row for bushes or bushes & trees. :]



♥_ Thanks for the info!
Do stumps count as well though? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Twifairy

Kind of important question. Someone's saved a villager for me. I want to reset my entire town. Can she move back in without having to wait?


----------



## Spooky.

I can never seem to remember - when you have a villager in your void, does another player get them (if they do) by coming to YOUR town, or do they get it by you going to THEIR town?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twifairy said:


> Kind of important question. Someone's saved a villager for me. I want to reset my entire town. Can she move back in without having to wait?



If by reset you mean start your whole town over from scratch (new map), then yes they can.


----------



## Hypno KK

Namstar said:


> I can never seem to remember - when you have a villager in your void, does another player get them (if they do) by coming to YOUR town, or do they get it by you going to THEIR town?



I've never heard of this making a difference, as far as I know visiting AND having a visitor means you can picking up a voided villager.


----------



## Chrystina

o.o I thought there was a difference. It's when you visit a town you drop off your void (villagers you had in boxes and move out). 
That's just what I've read on guides though, and I've never picked up someones void by visiting other towns.



Question.. I invited lolly a couple days ago. and regret it. I really should've kept all the temporary PWP's I had for plot resetting but I demolished them.

If I go back to the day I invited lolly, and invite someone else (a filler, pretty much) to give me time to build a dozen or so PWP's.. Will I be able to invite Lolly again soon? She technically wouldn't count as a "villager" since I haven't saved her plot yet, right?


----------



## fosterfarms

[SUB]EDIT: woops, read the wiki wrong. my question was dumb. neevermiiind...[/SUB]


----------



## helloxcutiee

Question.

When I invite a villager to move into my town I know the next day their plot will be marked off with ropes but when can I invite another villager to move in? Do I wait until the day that villager is unpacking to move another villager in or can I do so when their plot is roped off?


----------



## Chrystina

Helloxcutiee said:


> Question.
> 
> When I invite a villager to move into my town I know the next day their plot will be marked off with ropes but when can I invite another villager to move in? Do I wait until the day that villager is unpacking to move another villager in or can I do so when their plot is roped off?



I've invited campers on my cycle town while having a roped off plot. Never tried adopting from other towns but I assume both work the same way.
So it is possible, as long as that roped villager isn't your 10th :]


----------



## helloxcutiee

Alexi said:


> I've invited campers on my cycle town while having a roped off plot. Never tried adopting from other towns but I assume both work the same way.
> So it is possible, as long as that roped villager isn't your 10th :]



Oh okay, thank you so much! I just invited Molly to move in from my cycle town so she'll be my 6th villager since I just started a new town. Just trying to avoid any random move in. Lol


----------



## Vickie

♥_ I have another landscaping question...
Does bamboo counts as tree if I'm trying to achieve the perfect town?
Because I'm trying to replace trees with bamboos as I like the look of bamboo more in my town... _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## chocopug

Can you learn emotions from Shrunk in other people's towns, or does it have to be in your own Club LOL?


----------



## px41

I've been looking for the name of an item that I really want. I've been searching for its name all over the internet, yet I've found no hints as to what it's called. The item that I want to find looks like the side of an old house. Do you know what I'm referring to?


----------



## wolfie1

chocopug said:


> Can you learn emotions from Shrunk in other people's towns, or does it have to be in your own Club LOL?



Since the Club LOL will be closed if it's not 8PM when the gates are open, you can't go to other towns to learn emotions. After 8PM the only thing you'll be able to do is dance.


----------



## Chrystina

Vickie said:


> ♥_ I have another landscaping question...
> Does bamboo counts as tree if I'm trying to achieve the perfect town?
> Because I'm trying to replace trees with bamboos as I like the look of bamboo more in my town... _♥
> ~♚Vickie​


Yess they do count. Actually its probably the easiest way to go about getting the perfect town, but thats just my opinion. xD
As for your other question regarding the stumps & the 12 limit rule, Im sorry I forgot to reply. D: I actually have no idea about that and will definitely test it. My best bet is they do count in the 12 limit. 



px41 said:


> I've been looking for the name of an item that I really want. I've been searching for its name all over the internet, yet I've found no hints as to what it's called. The item that I want to find looks like the side of an old house. Do you know what I'm referring to?



Oh jeez.. I have no idea. o.o Have you tried looking at moriDB? http://moridb.com  has almost every single item listed, and you can search by what it's obtained from (timmy & tommy, gracie, etc) and interior theme, furniture type, etc.


----------



## px41

Alexi said:


> Oh jeez.. I have no idea. o.o Have you tried looking at moriDB? http://moridb.com  has almost every single item listed, and you can search by what it's obtained from (timmy & tommy, gracie, etc) and interior theme, furniture type, etc.



Thanxers for the pointers. Apparently it isn't in the quirky set as I had thought, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## chocopug

wolfie1 said:


> Since the Club LOL will be closed if it's not 8PM when the gates are open, you can't go to other towns to learn emotions. After 8PM the only thing you'll be able to do is dance.



Ah that's a shame. I didn't know about Club LOL being closed during the day if gates are open. Thanks.


----------



## Chrystina

Weird. Whenever I opened gates on my cycle town as "faraway" connection to invite my main file over I never had any issues.
I used to be able to stay in my cycle town (on my main file) for hours. Well, I recently started using "nearby" connection to prevent other random's from accidentally inviting themselves over.

Now for some reason whenever I want to use "faraway" connection again, I get a resetti error within 5 minutes. x_x 
Wondering if switching between nearby and faraway has anything to do with it, or if anyone lately is having issues with resetti errors more often than usual?


----------



## px41

Alexi said:


> Now for some reason whenever I want to use "faraway" connection again, I get a resetti error within 5 minutes. x_x
> Wondering if switching between nearby and faraway has anything to do with it, or if anyone lately is having issues with resetti errors more often than usual?



That sounds very unfortunate. My guess is that you're having coincidental connection issues to the recent change. If you haven't already, it may be a good idear to fiddle around with your wi-fi connectors. If it can connect but disconnects easily, it may most likely be a physical problem.


----------



## Vickie

Alexi said:


> Yess they do count. Actually its probably the easiest way to go about getting the perfect town, but thats just my opinion. xD
> As for your other question regarding the stumps & the 12 limit rule, Im sorry I forgot to reply. D: I actually have no idea about that and will definitely test it. My best bet is they do count in the 12 limit.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeez.. I have no idea. o.o Have you tried looking at moriDB? http://moridb.com  has almost every single item listed, and you can search by what it's obtained from (timmy & tommy, gracie, etc) and interior theme, furniture type, etc.



♥_ Thanks for your answer! Really appreciate your help!
With this, I'm gonna start my mission into turning my town to a bamboo town,
hopefully they won't grow too out of hand >< _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Rabirin

If I invite a villager to move in when it gets to 6AM, (which counts as a new day in game) will they have their house plot down the same day? or will they put it down tomorrow?


----------



## Red Cat

SailorCrossing said:


> If I invite a villager to move in when it gets to 6AM, (which counts as a new day in game) will they have their house plot down the same day? or will they put it down tomorrow?



If you invite the villager in before 6:00 A.M., the villager will plot on the same day after 6:00 A.M. If you invite the villager anytime after 6:00 A.M., then you'll have to wait until the next day for the plot to appear.


----------



## Charcolor

do clovers detract from the town rating? i want to keep clovers on the ground because they're aesthetically appealing, but i also want to maintain a perfect town...


----------



## Rabirin

Red Cat said:


> If you invite the villager in before 6:00 A.M., the villager will plot on the same day after 6:00 A.M. If you invite the villager anytime after 6:00 A.M., then you'll have to wait until the next day for the plot to appear.



Thanks this, it really helped!


----------



## MiniatureTalent

Charcolor said:


> do clovers detract from the town rating? i want to keep clovers on the ground because they're aesthetically appealing, but i also want to maintain a perfect town...



While considered a weed, clovers do not have any impact on your town's rating.


----------



## Charcolor

MiniatureTalent said:


> While considered a weed, clovers do not have any impact on your town's rating.



thanks a bunch! that's really good to hear!


----------



## Lotus

Can someone explain the turnips thingy? I just got 10 turnips for 9,000 bells, what's next?


----------



## marshmallow71

Whats the quickest way to earn bells? I need some to buy collectibles on the Bell Tree Forums!


----------



## Lotus

marshmallow71 said:


> Whats the quickest way to earn bells? I need some to buy collectibles on the Bell Tree Forums!



? Sell fruits.
? Catch beetles on the island on 7:00 PM.
? Sell Seashells.
? Update your dream address.
? Go for fishing.


----------



## Chrystina

marshmallow71 said:


> Whats the quickest way to earn bells? I need some to buy collectibles on the Bell Tree Forums!



wait, do you mean tbt? or in game bells?
cause.. to buy collectibles, you would need tbt.

i guess you could make in game bells then trade someone for tbt.


either way, in game bells: 
island bugs, & selling perfect fruit in another town w/ different native fruit is pretty much it.

for tbt, posting. quality = quantity. the length of your post is what brings more tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lotus said:


> Can someone explain the turnips thingy? I just got 10 turnips for 9,000 bells, what's next?



you can check out Re-Tail subforum, for the turnip prices thread (stickied)
find someone who has high turnip prices for the day, then sell at their retail.

but buying 10 & reselling wouldn't be a big profit, really. i would buy more tbh if joan is still in your town.


----------



## Charcolor

if a villager is currently unpacking and you go pick up a villager from someone else on the same day, will that villager be able to move in?


----------



## Araie

Charcolor said:


> if a villager is currently unpacking and you go pick up a villager from someone else on the same day, will that villager be able to move in?



Yes.


----------



## Charcolor

Araie said:


> Yes.



thanks!


----------



## chocopug

I need a bit of reassurance. There's no time limit on plot resetting, right? What I mean is if you're still plot resetting and the in-game clock ticks over to 6am the next day, can you carry on plot resetting without problems? I would assume so, as long as you still don't load up an existing character, but I wanted to check since I'm plot resetting Bob right now and it's late night in my game.


----------



## helloxcutiee

chocopug said:


> I need a bit of reassurance. There's no time limit on plot resetting, right? What I mean is if you're still plot resetting and the in-game clock ticks over to 6am the next day, can you carry on plot resetting without problems? I would assume so, as long as you still don't load up an existing character, but I wanted to check since I'm plot resetting Bob right now and it's late night in my game.



Yup. As long as you don't load up your mayor or any additional characters in your town you're good.


----------



## Chicha

Adding to chocopug's question, do you have to set your game to 6am and make a new character every time? Or can you just start a new character anytime after 6am to house plot? I might try house plotting tomorrow but I want to make sure I know how it works.

Also, I have 1 digital copy and 1 physical copy. If you switch the time to 6am on the 3DS, I assume it's going to change the time of the digital copy? Or does the digital copy have its own time? I might house plot on my physical copy but I wanna know if the time change will mess with my digital copy.


----------



## Chrystina

toukool said:


> Adding to chocopug's question, do you have to set your game to 6am and make a new character every time? Or can you just start a new character anytime after 6am to house plot? I might try house plotting tomorrow but I want to make sure I know how it works.
> 
> Also, I have 1 digital copy and 1 physical copy. If you switch the time to 6am on the 3DS, I assume it's going to change the time of the digital copy? Or does the digital copy have its own time? I might house plot on my physical copy but I wanna know if the time change will mess with my digital copy.



Anytime after 6am is fine. 
Cartridges/digital copies don't have their own time. They can if you change the time with Isabelle, but if you were to change your 3ds time it would effect both copies of the game as well (by however far you go forward or backwards in time). 
So I would recommend plot resetting your physical copy, and only playing your digital copy once you've successfully plotted a villager and fix the time.


----------



## Chicha

Wonderful! Thank you so much for clearing that up! <3


----------



## mermaidshelf

chocopug said:


> I need a bit of reassurance. There's no time limit on plot resetting, right? What I mean is if you're still plot resetting and the in-game clock ticks over to 6am the next day, can you carry on plot resetting without problems? I would assume so, as long as you still don't load up an existing character, but I wanted to check since I'm plot resetting Bob right now and it's late night in my game.



I was in the same boat as you last month. I was starting to get worried at around the 4th day of resetting because villagers get that move-out ping around the 5th day but as for the plot resetting itself, there's no limit. I'm not sure if villagers can move out while you're plot resetting (for example if it takes you more than 10 days) but I've heard of people plot resetting for 2 weeks so I don't think it SHOULD be a problem.


----------



## Chrystina

mermaidshelf said:


> I was in the same boat as you last month. I was starting to get worried at around the 4th day of resetting because villagers get that move-out ping around the 5th day but as for the plot resetting itself, there's no limit. I'm not sure if villagers can move out while you're plot resetting (for example if it takes you more than 10 days) but I've heard of people plot resetting for 2 weeks so I don't think it SHOULD be a problem.



No villager will move out while there's a villager moving in (during the time you're plot resetting). 
If it does take you a couple or more days, then yes a villager will definitely want to move soon once you do get the plot down & you log in as mayor.
To prevent this, I always just login as my mayor after almost a whole day as gone by. So, if I start plot resetting March 9th at 6am and it becomes like 9pm, I'll continue as my mayor and set the time to 5:58 AM march 9th. then continue plot resetting.

This way you're never moving forward in time, just staying on the same day.


----------



## Story

So Molly just showed up in my town square. I'm trying to cycle her back in my town but how many more villagers do I need to see before I do?


----------



## Chrystina

Story said:


> So Molly just showed up in my town square. I'm trying to cycle her back in my town but how many more villagers do I need to see before I do?



She will disappear from main st once you know she can reside in your town again. Keep in mind though they can be inside shops, club lol, etc so it's easier to just keep track of the 16 villagers who have moved out after her.

EDIT: I read your question wrong, sorry. xD It's 16 villagers.


----------



## davroslek

I have decided that I want to make a cycling town. How would I do this? Should I make a thread about it? I have never done this before.


----------



## Chrystina

davroslek said:


> I have decided that I want to make a cycling town. How would I do this? Should I make a thread about it? I have never done this before.



Crash has a guide on cycling towns here 
Should answer any questions you have c:


----------



## Vickie

♥_ Quick question, can villagers move out when one of the villagers is sick? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Chrystina

Vickie said:


> ♥_ Quick question, can villagers move out when one of the villagers is sick? _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



Yes! That specific villager who is sick won't move out, but others most certainly can (which is very frustrating because I hardly ever get moving rumors and instead get mentions of said villager being sick...) so be extra careful!


----------



## Vickie

Alexi said:


> Yes! That specific villager who is sick won't move out, but others most certainly can (which is very frustrating because I hardly ever get moving rumors and instead get mentions of said villager being sick...) so be extra careful!



♥_ I wished I knew this earlier,
because I talked to 2 villagers and they only talk about the sick villager,
so I thought I would be safe, I TT two days ahead, and Flurry was gone :c
I'm so sad right now, thinking whether to cycle 16 villagers for her,
but I already obtained 7 of my dreamies, so I think it would be a super long process :c _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Breath Mint

How many seashells does it take to fill the perimeter of the island beach?


----------



## Chrystina

Vickie said:


> ♥_ I wished I knew this earlier,
> because I talked to 2 villagers and they only talk about the sick villager,
> so I thought I would be safe, I TT two days ahead, and Flurry was gone :c
> I'm so sad right now, thinking whether to cycle 16 villagers for her,
> but I already obtained 7 of my dreamies, so I think it would be a super long process :c _♥
> ~♚Vickie​


aww >_< that sucks im sorry to hear! there are still plenty of adorable normal's (fauna, lolly, molly, maple to name a few) but i cycled through 16 with 5? or 6? dreamies and it took about 2 days. so it wouldn't be a super long process, you just need to have a looooot of patience with spam chatting your villagers.




Breath Mint said:


> How many seashells does it take to fill the perimeter of the island beach?



not as many as you think xD I wish I still had my old town that I deleted, cause I did that to prevent the annoying hermit crabs from showing up.. but I haven't done it yet in my new town. I think it took me about 4 days worth of collecting shells. I just dropped whatever I had for that day on the grassy part so more would spawn the next day.


----------



## Breath Mint

Alexi said:


> not as many as you think xD I wish I still had my old town that I deleted, cause I did that to prevent the annoying hermit crabs from showing up.. but I haven't done it yet in my new town. I think it took me about 4 days worth of collecting shells. I just dropped whatever I had for that day on the grassy part so more would spawn the next day.



Maybe you were right. I did the exact same thing; only ended up taking 68 shells.


----------



## Charcolor

i'm asking this for my friend because she doesn't have an account here...

her birthday is march 27th, which is bunny day this year. will she still be able to celebrate her birthday? or will villagers ignore her in favor of bunny day?


----------



## Kirbystarship

Question: if a visiter from a different town talks to my villager does that effect my villager? I here that the villager would more likely move out. Is that true.


----------



## Red Cat

Tardis2016 said:


> Question: if a visiter from a different town talks to my villager does that effect my villager? I here that the villager would more likely move out. Is that true.



I don't think it makes a villager more likely to move out, but your villager will occasionally talk about the person who talks to your villager.


----------



## Lotus

I bought 1980 turnips, is that a good idea? I'm new to turnips thingy

I guess what's next is to know the pattern prices


----------



## Kirbystarship

Red Cat said:


> I don't think it makes a villager more likely to move out, but your villager will occasionally talk about the person who talks to your villager.



Thanks I see a lot of people that don't want you to talk to their villagers because they more likely to move out. 

I get a lot of people in my town and they talk to my villagers.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Lotus said:


> I bought 1980 turnips, is that a good idea? I'm new to turnips thingy
> 
> I guess what's next is to know the pattern prices



Good luck! Occasionally you'll see people with high turnip prices but you might have to sell on a loss if you're only planning on selling in your own town. I highly recommend looking around different forums and websites to see if anyone has high prices. You have until the following Sunday to sell.


----------



## windloft

if you change eye color in your town, does that mean you can't change your hairstyle in another town until the next day??


----------



## piske

RUZA said:


> if you change eye color in your town, does that mean you can't change your hairstyle in another town until the next day??



Yes. You can only do one service at Harriet's a day.


----------



## Lotus

Anyone with high turnips prices? PM me please


----------



## Chrystina

nvm figured it out~


----------



## Greggy

Sorry if this would be a repeat question, but: I'm planning to stop playing ACNL for a week or two because I'm going to be busy (and also wanting to make my town's grass grow back) and the last day I played Chief pinged me that he's going to leave but I stopped him. Is it okay for me not to wind the time back to the last day I played in that case? Will any of my villagers still move away from my town even if the last time I played I stopped a villager from moving?


----------



## Lotus

Why no one of my villagers is asking for public projects? I wanna build so many things from them!


----------



## Campy

Greggy said:


> Sorry if this would be a repeat question, but: I'm planning to stop playing ACNL for a week or two because I'm going to be busy (and also wanting to make my town's grass grow back) and the last day I played Chief pinged me that he's going to leave but I stopped him. Is it okay for me not to wind the time back to the last day I played in that case? Will any of my villagers still move away from my town even if the last time I played I stopped a villager from moving?


You're fine to take your two-week leave! If the last time you played you stopped a villager from moving, no one will move out while you take your break. When you get back to the game though, it's (almost?) guaranteed that one of your villagers will start thinking about moving, so make sure to find out who that is! You'll still have five days for that until they atually move though, so that should be plenty of time.


----------



## treetops

So I have already locked the sewing machine from Sable and am planning to gain access to it by playing as different characters. I have been talking to Sable for about four or five days by now, but she still says the same things over and over. With all of that said, can you still use QR codes, or is it only your mayor that can do that?


----------



## Charcolor

Vertigo said:


> So I have already locked the sewing machine from Sable and am planning to gain access to it by playing as different characters. I have been talking to Sable for about four or five days by now, but she still says the same things over and over. With all of that said, can you still use QR codes, or is it only your mayor that can do that?



any human player can use qr codes, i've unlocked it on two secondary characters (i had to do it on one to get paths because i deleted the other character )


----------



## px41

This has probably been answered before, but I've searched many places online and looked at the already answered questions at the front of this thread, so I'm gonna ask. How many days do villagers usually have before moving out?


----------



## Chrystina

px41 said:


> This has probably been answered before, but I've searched many places online and looked at the already answered questions at the front of this thread, so I'm gonna ask. How many days do villagers usually have before moving out?



Well, it depends. When a villager _decides_ they want to move it will be 5 days from then. If you play everyday & are on speaking terms with them, you most likely will catch them 5 days prior to them moving out. The game will usually have that villager already outside, waiting to ping you & tell you. However if you TT and skip days or just don't see that villager at all for an entire day, they can ping you and tell you they're moving in 4 days, 3 days, 2 days or even tomorrow.


----------



## px41

Okay. I'm just worried because a villager notified me of this today, but pings aren't functional as of right now due to Shamrock day. I hope I can catch them and eat their feelings tomorrow. Thanxers for the help.


----------



## Chrystina

px41 said:


> Okay. I'm just worried because a villager notified me of this today, but pings aren't functional as of right now due to Shamrock day. I hope I can catch them and eat their feelings tomorrow. Thanxers for the help.



No problem :] If you are worried they might be in boxes tmrw, you could always start the game up as a NEW character instead of loading your mayor. That way you can check to see if that villager is boxed up, without saving. 
If they are boxed up... TT backwards with mayor and try everything you possibly can to get that ping. I highly doubt they will be though, unless you haven't played the game for 4-5 days/or TT'd and skipped days.


----------



## px41

I have four houses, so sadly I can only hope in this case.


----------



## Spooky.

For the last two weeks I've been trying to make dirt paths in my town and it's not working. I have set paths that I always follow and I run up and down them for at least five minutes a day. Other than a small amount of wear in one small section, nothing is happening. I don't know if that has to do with the fact that it seems to be raining an insane amount in that town (seriously, it seems to rain more than not!) or what but I'm getting upset.


----------



## Chrystina

Namstar said:


> For the last two weeks I've been trying to make dirt paths in my town and it's not working. I have set paths that I always follow and I run up and down them for at least five minutes a day. Other than a small amount of wear in one small section, nothing is happening. I don't know if that has to do with the fact that it seems to be raining an insane amount in that town (seriously, it seems to rain more than not!) or what but I'm getting upset.



If you want dirt paths it's definitely going to take more than 5 minutes a day. Especially if you want them throughout your whole town. How wide is your path? If it's like 3 tiles wide it can take up to a month to actually get a legit dirt path showing. 
What I'd suggest is run your path once then save a quit. reload, run, save and quit, etc at least 4 times. When you reload your character multiple times in a day grass deteriorates quicker, doing this took me about a week to get mine in my old town.


----------



## Spooky.

Alexi said:


> If you want dirt paths it's definitely going to take more than 5 minutes a day. Especially if you want them throughout your whole town. How wide is your path? If it's like 3 tiles wide it can take up to a month to actually get a legit dirt path showing.
> What I'd suggest is run your path once then save a quit. reload, run, save and quit, etc at least 4 times. When you reload your character multiple times in a day grass deteriorates quicker, doing this took me about a week to get mine in my old town.



They're mostly 1-2 tiles wide. I read somewhere it would take about a week and all it took was about 5 minutes of running on them a day, but I guess that was wrong, since I only have minor wear in the two spots I run over the most. 

It's funny, we get dirt spots that we don't want and can't get rid of, and the dirt we do want takes forever haha.


----------



## Chrystina

Namstar said:


> They're mostly 1-2 tiles wide. I read somewhere it would take about a week and all it took was about 5 minutes of running on them a day, but I guess that was wrong, since I only have minor wear in the two spots I run over the most.
> 
> It's funny, we get dirt spots that we don't want and can't get rid of, and the dirt we do want takes forever haha.



Hahah, ugh I know D: it sucks!

It really should only take a week especially since your paths are 1-2 tiles wide. 
here is the guide I used when I was trying to get them. Her dirt paths are amazing, so I definitely recommend checking it out. She does suggest that TTing is quicker but obviously you don't have to. XD You'll get the same results either way.


----------



## Red Cat

How many questions has Alexi answered on this thread?


----------



## Chrystina

Red Cat said:


> How many questions has Alexi answered on this thread?



How many questions have YOU answered on this thread?
Lmao. I just have way too much free time I think ;-;


----------



## px41

Is Alexi a moderator/administrator? If not, who thinks they should be one? I dunno, it seems like a valid question.


----------



## Diableos

Since I'm trying to breed blue roses again in my new town, I have two hybrid red roses for them. I've been lucky enough to get one blue rose so far, but I also got another red rose. Will that one also be able to produce blue roses, or is that just a normal red rose?


----------



## mermaidshelf

Diableos said:


> Since I'm trying to breed blue roses again in my new town, I have two hybrid red roses for them. I've been lucky enough to get one blue rose so far, but I also got another red rose. Will that one also be able to produce blue roses, or is that just a normal red rose?



According to Thonky, a hybrid red rose is defined by having one parent that's either orange or purple, so I think that rose is considered a normal red rose.


----------



## Red Cat

Diableos said:


> Since I'm trying to breed blue roses again in my new town, I have two hybrid red roses for them. I've been lucky enough to get one blue rose so far, but I also got another red rose. Will that one also be able to produce blue roses, or is that just a normal red rose?



I'm pretty sure the extra red rose does not count as a hybrid. You might be able to breed that blue rose with one of your hybrid reds to get another blue rose, so I'd try that.


----------



## Swirl

If I have 10 villagers, with one of them in boxes, if somebody visits to pick up the boxed villager, is it possible for me to end up with a villager from that person's void after my boxed villager has moved out?


----------



## Chrystina

Swirl said:


> If I have 10 villagers, with one of them in boxes, if somebody visits to pick up the boxed villager, is it possible for me to end up with a villager from that person's void after my boxed villager has moved out?



yes. unfortunately.
clearing voids even with 10 villagers is never guaranteed.


----------



## Swirl

Alexi said:


> yes. unfortunately.
> clearing voids even with 10 villagers is never guaranteed.



That's unfortunate.  I like keeping my town at nine so that I can always pick somebody up on a whim, but that makes things particularly hazardous when visiting/hosting, especially because it is extremely difficult to get your most recent villager to move out...


----------



## Sashataras

So yesterday I had 9 villagers (now 8 because one was in boxes yesterday) and I went to someones town to get a villager. It worked fine but today when trying to do the plot reset trick I cant find the plot ANYWHERE.. Where are they??


----------



## wolfie1

Sashataras said:


> So yesterday I had 9 villagers (now 8 because one was in boxes yesterday) and I went to someones town to get a villager. It worked fine but today when trying to do the plot reset trick I cant find the plot ANYWHERE.. Where are they??



Sometimes it takes more than 1 day for the villager to plot in your town. Don't panic; maybe tomorrow they'll be there.


----------



## Sashataras

wolfie1 said:


> Sometimes it takes more than 1 day for the villager to plot in your town. Don't panic; maybe tomorrow they'll be there.



Thanks for the fast reply! It's never been like this for me (someone who has done this plenty of times) so that really confused me. I'll check my town once more then I guess I'll wait for tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Chrystina

Sashataras said:


> Thanks for the fast reply! It's never been like this for me (someone who has done this plenty of times) so that really confused me. I'll check my town once more then I guess I'll wait for tomorrow. Thank you!



Also if you don't see the plot the second time around, continue to save with that new character. Just so you can save your town with it not having a plot. (example, if you were to just quit and load up your mayor it's possible you'll see the plot and probably in a bad spot)

Although, it's weird the plot isn't showing up. Usually only campers take a couple days, and invited villagers will always (or so I thought) show up the next day.


----------



## Diableos

Still breeding for blue roses here. My two red roses gave me a black rose. They've also given me several red roses. Can two hybrid red roses still create a black rose, or did I accidentally move one of my hybrid red roses? I'm worried because if I did move one of them, I have no way to tell which one I moved. I'm hoping hybrid red roses can still create black ones.


----------



## mintellect

Diableos said:


> Still breeding for blue roses here. My two red roses gave me a black rose. They've also given me several red roses. Can two hybrid red roses still create a black rose, or did I accidentally move one of my hybrid red roses? I'm worried because if I did move one of them, I have no way to tell which one I moved. I'm hoping hybrid red roses can still create black ones.



I'm pretty sure any red roses can make black.


----------



## Chrystina

Diableos said:


> Still breeding for blue roses here. My two red roses gave me a black rose. They've also given me several red roses. Can two hybrid red roses still create a black rose, or did I accidentally move one of my hybrid red roses? I'm worried because if I did move one of them, I have no way to tell which one I moved. I'm hoping hybrid red roses can still create black ones.



yep as Diancie Rose said, any red rose (with a purplexorange parent or not) can make black, purple, orange, and red. if you get new red roses the next day, remove them. those will not help produce blue roses. 
If you're worried about mixing them up, you can build the fence PWP (probably my favorite pwp back when I was breeding hybrids), and use 3 hybrid red roses, with 2 jacobs ladders in place (and fertilizer, watering of course). that way they won't get mixed up with your other red's, and villagers wont plant regular ones to screw everything up.


----------



## Diableos

Diancie Rose said:


> I'm pretty sure any red roses can make black.





Alexi said:


> yep as Diancie Rose said, any red rose (with a purplexorange parent or not) can make black, purple, orange, and red. if you get new red roses the next day, remove them. those will not help produce blue roses.
> If you're worried about mixing them up, you can build the fence PWP (probably my favorite pwp back when I was breeding hybrids), and use 3 hybrid red roses, with 2 jacobs ladders in place (and fertilizer, watering of course). that way they won't get mixed up with your other red's, and villagers wont plant regular ones to screw everything up.



Okay, thanks! I'm just worrying too much. I've got my two hybrid red roses behind my house for now, but I think I'll move them to the fence PWP for safety and aesthetics. I have my one blue rose already, so hopefully I'll get another and I won't have to worry about the hybrid reds anymore.

Also, you answer a lot of questions here Alexi. Are you just full of Animal Crossing knowledge? :b


----------



## octobrushed

Hi, I couldn't find anything about this but is there somewhere on the forum where I can share clothing designs?


----------



## Jacob

octobrushed said:


> Hi, I couldn't find anything about this but is there somewhere on the forum where I can share clothing designs?



Yup, right here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?78-Able-Sisters


----------



## px41

So.... it's one of my villagers birthday's today, but their time-capsule appeared. Anyone know what I should do in terms of keeping it? Just tote it around or bury it again?


----------



## windloft

okay, so regarding achieving the perfect town status; are these 'nature points' from certain pwps mandatory, or can i just build ten pwps and it'll qualify for the perfect town status?


----------



## Chrystina

px41 said:


> So.... it's one of my villagers birthday's today, but their time-capsule appeared. Anyone know what I should do in terms of keeping it? Just tote it around or bury it again?


If you don't mind filling the extra space in your inventory then yeah you can keep it. Burying it again works as well. Just whatever you do, don't open it/read the letter. XD


RUZA said:


> okay, so regarding achieving the perfect town status; are these 'nature points' from certain pwps mandatory, or can i just build ten pwps and it'll qualify for the perfect town status?


You would need 10 pwp's with good abundant nature and living. So it can't just be like 10 benches and you get perfect town status.


----------



## windloft

Alexi said:


> You would need 10 pwp's with good abundant nature and living. So it can't just be like 10 benches and you get perfect town status.



ah yeah, of course! it's just that it's a pain in the butt to be constantly abusing the swimming trick so that maybe one of my villagers will suggest a PWP that'll give good nature points. :^/ thank you for answering my question tho!


----------



## Chrystina

RUZA said:


> ah yeah, of course! it's just that it's a pain in the butt to be constantly abusing the swimming trick so that maybe one of my villagers will suggest a PWP that'll give good nature points. :^/ thank you for answering my question tho!



I'm in that same boat as you lol D: I finally got the flower bed, but it is annoying when they suggest something negatively like the garbage can or illuminated structures. Try trapping your peppy and lazy villagers and avoid them when you swim out of the ocean, it isn't guaranteed the others will ping you so you would then have to go to your peppy/lazy but to me it seems to help. =] gl!


----------



## Sashataras

Alexi said:


> Also if you don't see the plot the second time around, continue to save with that new character. Just so you can save your town with it not having a plot. (example, if you were to just quit and load up your mayor it's possible you'll see the plot and probably in a bad spot)
> 
> Although, it's weird the plot isn't showing up. Usually only campers take a couple days, and invited villagers will always (or so I thought) show up the next day.



Alright, so today's the second day and the plot isn't here yet, so if it's not there tomorrow I'll calling it quits and looking for another uchi. It's a shame I couldn't get Muffy, but I don't understand why there's no plot, it's usually the next day..Hmm. Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Chrystina

Sashataras said:


> Alright, so today's the second day and the plot isn't here yet, so if it's not there tomorrow I'll calling it quits and looking for another uchi. It's a shame I couldn't get Muffy, but I don't understand why there's no plot, it's usually the next day..Hmm. Hopefully tomorrow



So, you definitely invited Hazel from another town right? I've never heard of a case in which the villager you invited from another town didnt show up. The only way this could happen is if you & the host got a resetti error after you invited her, and didn't save. The only way the game confirms you inviting that villager is the host ending the session after you talk to hazel or if you leave through the gates. 
If it's the campsite then most likely she will show up tomorrow.


----------



## octobrushed

Thank you!


----------



## Sashataras

Alexi said:


> So, you definitely invited Hazel from another town right? I've never heard of a case in which the villager you invited from another town didnt show up. The only way this could happen is if you & the host got a resetti error after you invited her, and didn't save. The only way the game confirms you inviting that villager is the host ending the session after you talk to hazel or if you leave through the gates.
> If it's the campsite then most likely she will show up tomorrow.



I found her plot today! Aside from the excitement, I'm still not sure why it took her 3 days; it's usually instantly the next day. Nevertheless the mystery of the missing plot has been solved! I hope this doesn't happen in the future.. Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## 727

not sure if this is the right place but i can't not remember who gave me the complete gorgeous set and i apologize for that but i'm doing the sci-fi theme and i no longer need the gorgeous set so if who ever  was so nice and gave me the set if you want it back i'm going to leave by the train station.again i apologize for not remembering who you are.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm changing my floor and wall(ordered from the catalog) so i'll the gorgeous wall/floor as soon as i can.


----------



## px41

727 said:


> not sure if this is the right place but i can't not remember who gave me the complete gorgeous set and i apologize for that but i'm doing the sci-fi theme and i no longer need the gorgeous set so if who ever  was so nice and gave me the set if you want it back i'm going to leave by the train station.again i apologize for not remembering who you are.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'm changing my floor and wall(ordered from the catalog) so i'll the gorgeous wall/floor as soon as i can.



If you had any private message or profile conversations with them, you may still have their messages in Notifications or Settings. It's nice to know that you like to keep up with others.


----------



## 727

i forgot about thanks px41.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i forgot about thanks px41./oh no i think i've deleted them now what am i going to do ?


----------



## Diableos

Another question for anyone that knows the answer.

Punchy asked me to bury his time capsule a while ago now, but he still hasn't asked me to dig it up and I haven't seen the dig spot where I planted it show up at all yet either. Can it just take a long time for a villager to ask, or are there things that can happen and cause the villager to never ask you to dig it up? It's probably just taking a long time, but it feels like he's never going to ask to dig it up.


----------



## Sdj4148

Diableos said:


> Another question for anyone that knows the answer.
> 
> Punchy asked me to bury his time capsule a while ago now, but he still hasn't asked me to dig it up and I haven't seen the dig spot where I planted it show up at all yet either. Can it just take a long time for a villager to ask, or are there things that can happen and cause the villager to never ask you to dig it up? It's probably just taking a long time, but it feels like he's never going to ask to dig it up.



Yeah, sometimes it takes a looong time for a villager to ask you to dig a capsule back up. Also, the will disappear until the day a villager asks you to dig it up. So if you see the dig spot where you buried the capsule, then that's the day the villager will want it dug up.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Edit nvm I got rainbow trout


----------



## px41

727 said:


> i forgot about thanks px41.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i forgot about thanks px41./oh no i think i've deleted them now what am i going to do ?



Are you sure it was in all of them?


----------



## Chrystina

Diableos said:


> Another question for anyone that knows the answer.
> 
> Punchy asked me to bury his time capsule a while ago now, but he still hasn't asked me to dig it up and I haven't seen the dig spot where I planted it show up at all yet either. Can it just take a long time for a villager to ask, or are there things that can happen and cause the villager to never ask you to dig it up? It's probably just taking a long time, but it feels like he's never going to ask to dig it up.



I could be wrong, but I think you might need to have a space in your letter storage for them to ask to bury it back up (I know you must have a space to bury it initially, at least).
Maybe try leaving a space empty and see if he brings it up?


----------



## 727

px41 all i know is someone gave me the gorgeous set but i just can't remember i mean i'm sure it was someone on my friends list or not.#confused


----------



## px41

727 said:


> px41 all i know is someone gave me the gorgeous set but i just can't remember i mean i'm sure it was someone on my friends list or not.#confused



You could try checking with them individually if you haven't already.


----------



## Chicha

Quick question about Bunny Day: if you have flowers/paths/trees/bushes everywhere, do the rocks still spawn? Should I make room for potential Bunny Day rocks by taking out flowers I don't care about in case?


----------



## Jacob

toukool said:


> Quick question about Bunny Day: if you have flowers/paths/trees/bushes everywhere, do the rocks still spawn? Should I make room for potential Bunny Day rocks by taking out flowers I don't care about in case?



yea, make a little room for the rocks and holes


----------



## Chicha

Jacob said:


> yea, make a little room for the rocks and holes



Good to know, thank you! :3


----------



## ZebraQueen

Tips on catching ray on the island?


----------



## 727

yeah i think that's what i'm going to have to do px41,wish me luck.


----------



## Chrystina

Do dead trees (ones that are planted but are never able to grow) ever disappear..?

In my cycling town I'm buying a bunch of cedar saplings and bush starts for my main town, and I leave them on the beach until I feel like transferring.... Well instead of dropping a cedar tree, I planted it. & I planted it right on the shore line, so I cant dig it up. Whenever I try, it just makes that animation that I can't dig there.
I'm assuming I'll have a dead cedar tree on my beach forever now? Lol.


----------



## Red Cat

Alexi said:


> Do dead trees (ones that are planted but are never able to grow) ever disappear..?
> 
> In my cycling town I'm buying a bunch of cedar saplings and bush starts for my main town, and I leave them on the beach until I feel like transferring.... Well instead of dropping a cedar tree, I planted it. & I planted it right on the shore line, so I cant dig it up. Whenever I try, it just makes that animation that I can't dig there.
> I'm assuming I'll have a dead cedar tree on my beach forever now? Lol.



I think they just disappear the next day. At least I know that's what happens with dead bamboo which I don't dig up.


----------



## Chrystina

Red Cat said:


> I think they just disappear the next day. At least I know that's what happens with dead bamboo which I don't dig up.



Oh yay you're right. For some reason it hadn't disappeared when I jumped a yr, but when I did another 5 days it was gone. Thanks!


----------



## KitaWarheit

Hey guys I need some gardening help...I made screen shots but I had some bushes and trees that died but I'm not sure why. Can someone help?


----------



## Chrystina

bushes/trees have to be 2 spots away from the front of houses

and cedar trees only grow on the northern half of your town


----------



## AkaneDeath

Is it possible to grow perfect fruit other than from your original hometown fruit?


----------



## Red Cat

AkaneDeath said:


> Is it possible to grow perfect fruit other than from your original hometown fruit?



No. They will just grow into regular fruit trees.


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Is there anyway to tell what day a villager is moving in? I want to do the villager reset, but I have no idea when the villager is moving in.


----------



## wolfie1

FanGirlCookie said:


> Is there anyway to tell what day a villager is moving in? I want to do the villager reset, but I have no idea when the villager is moving in.



If you adopted them through the campsite, they'll probably move in after 2 days. However, I suggest you create characters (around 3 or so) to check whether there are any plots around your town or not, so as to prevent them from moving onto important spots.


----------



## pastelbricks

I am not sure if this is an easy question to answer, but I hear people saying that they have more than one town? So I guess my question is, how do you get more than one town, or do they just buy another AC NL game card?


----------



## px41

pastelbricks said:


> I am not sure if this is an easy question to answer, but I hear people saying that they have more than one town? So I guess my question is, how do you get more than one town, or do they just buy another AC NL game card?



Yes, to get more towns, more games must be bought. I wonder why people do it, but I can see why people would want to do it.


----------



## pastelbricks

px41 said:


> Yes, to get more towns, more games must be bought. I wonder why people do it, but I can see why people would want to do it.



Thankyou so much! Its been bugging me for AGES! I kinda want to buy a new game just to see if I make a better village, but I dont know yet...


----------



## HeyItzAiden

Ive been playing acnl for a few months. I stopped and then got a new game and started playing again. Throughout those lonths ive had many questions. 

1. How do i find the catfish? No big fish ever spawn in the wide part of the lake. Ever. I only see little fish like maybe once or twice a day in it. 

2. How are people able to play multiplayer on the island?

3. How do i get a perfect town and how long to i have to keep it in check to get everything? It says its in the middle right now. I also have the perfect amount of trees right now. I dont want tons of flowers.

4. How and when can i catch tarantulas? 

5. Tips on how to get someone to leave please? The only way i know if to wait a whole week without talking to them after youve talked to them once.

6. If you write a letter to someone will they understand what it says or what? 

7. Sometimes i tell isabelle that i want someone to change what theyre wearing but the next day theyre still wearing the same thing.

8. I always catch the same fish.. Always.... Alwaysjhqksydg
Explodes

9. If i cut down trees will the stump go away?

So anyway id love some help. Thanks!


----------



## Chrystina

HeyItzAiden said:


> Ive been playing acnl for a few months. I stopped and then got a new game and started playing again. Throughout those lonths ive had many questions.
> 
> 
> So anyway id love some help. Thanks!



1. How do i find the catfish? No big fish ever spawn in the wide part of the lake. Ever. I only see little fish like maybe once or twice a day in it. 
Well, catfish are only caught in the summer - fall. So, May - October, and 4 pm - 9 am. So you definitely won't find it if you're in March/April xD

2. How are people able to play multiplayer on the island?
Do you mean multiplayer like with your friends? Or club tortimer? Multiplayer with friends - you invite your friends to your town, or go to their town, then talk to kapp'n. He'll leave for the island when everyone is onboard. 
Club tortimer - Costs 50 medals on the island, once you purchase it Kapp'n gives you the option of which island to go to (private or Club Tortimer)

3. How do i get a perfect town and how long to i have to keep it in check to get everything? It says its in the middle right now. I also have the perfect amount of trees right now. I dont want tons of flowers.
You need over 50 flowers, so make sure you have at least that many. Trees, you need between 110-200. You also need at least (i think) 10 PWP's, but both combined need good abundant nature & living.

4. How and when can i catch tarantulas? 
In the summer, when you have your net out at night. 

5. Tips on how to get someone to leave please? The only way i know if to wait a whole week without talking to them after youve talked to them once.
This varies. It also depends if you have other dreamies you don't want to lose. If thats the case, my advice would be to never talk to them (don't even greet them when they move in), and listen for rumors. There's more about that here

6. If you write a letter to someone will they understand what it says or what? 
No. However, you can't just write anything. You should use proper grammar and pronunciation, otherwise it'd be seen as a "bad" letter. 

7. Sometimes i tell isabelle that i want someone to change what theyre wearing but the next day theyre still wearing the same thing.
I'm pretty sure you can only get them to change shirts if they're wearing the default Able's patterns. If you want them to change their shirt, mail them that shirt 2-3 times in the same day.

8. I always catch the same fish.. Always.... Alwaysjhqksydg
Explodes
Dunno what to tell ya for this one. XD

9. If i cut down trees will the stump go away?
You would have to dig up the stump with your shovel. It won't just automatically go away.



Hope that helped =]


----------



## Vickie

♥_ villagers told me that zucker wanted to move,
will he ping me on april fools' day? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Chrystina

Vickie said:


> ♥_ villagers told me that zucker wanted to move,
> will he ping me on april fools' day? _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



This.. I actually am not sure. What time is it for you there? Maybe try and get his ping before he goes to sleep? I would assume after you get all your villager's pictures and talk to Blanca then you can get pings. Maybe someone else has a definite answer, sorry ;-;


----------



## HeyItzAiden

Thanks alot alexi, very helpful  also this random person said catfish were caught all year around so... Fail.


----------



## Vickie

Alexi said:


> This.. I actually am not sure. What time is it for you there? Maybe try and get his ping before he goes to sleep? I would assume after you get all your villager's pictures and talk to Blanca then you can get pings. Maybe someone else has a definite answer, sorry ;-;



♥_ Lyman told me about Zucker thinking of moving on April Fools' day,
before this the villagers never mention someone moving,
just other rumors.
I got all of the villagers' pictures and finish the April Fools thing but there is still no ping...
I think I can try to get a ping from Zucker tomorrow,
hopefully he won't be in boxes already ><
and thanks for always helping out!! c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## px41

Vickie said:


> ♥_ villagers told me that zucker wanted to move,
> will he ping me on april fools' day? _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



Because it's a holiday, I do believe that they won't be able to tell you that they're moving. When was the last time other villagers told you about them leaving?


----------



## Vickie

px41 said:


> Because it's a holiday, I do believe that they won't be able to tell you that they're moving. When was the last time other villagers told you about them leaving?



♥_ hmm, i believe Lyman told me he was thinking of moving on Monday,
which was 4 days ago, and i stopped him.
so i guess my only hope would be stopping him tomorrow and hope that he won't be in boxes already c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## HeyItzAiden

Okay so im confused. 

Im trying to find a correct list of what insects and fish you can find in april until may comes around.

Every list is super confusing to me.

For examle one says clown fish are only for april but i caught them last month as well. I dont get it.. 

Please help


----------



## duckvely

Vickie said:


> ♥_ villagers told me that zucker wanted to move,
> will he ping me on april fools' day? _♥
> ~♚Vickie​



If today is like fishing tourneys/bug offs, try time-travelling to 9pm (which should be when the event is over) and get him to ping. It worked for me during a fishing tourney~


----------



## vanillavonsweet

I need to get cherries for a villager but I don't have any, is there any way to get cherries fast?


----------



## KitaWarheit

HeyItzAiden said:


> Okay so im confused.
> 
> Im trying to find a correct list of what insects and fish you can find in april until may comes around.
> 
> Every list is super confusing to me.
> 
> For examle one says clown fish are only for april but i caught them last month as well. I dont get it..
> 
> Please help



Here ya go!
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Fish_(New_Leaf)
You can navigate to bugs and deep sea catches. This is what I use. They even say the times and what they sell for! The chart will show you what months you can find each thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay I have a quick question--can other people catch bugs in your town and donate them to your museum? I'm having a hard time catching this darn mole cricket...


----------



## duckvely

KitaWarheit said:


> Okay I have a quick question--can other people catch bugs in your town and donate them to your museum? I'm having a hard time catching this darn mole cricket...



They can catch bugs in your town but they can't donate _anything_ to the museum


----------



## gh0st

If I am trying to get the train station upgrade, does a friend have to come on the train and also leave on the train, or is ending the multiplayer session ok? ;-;

Been confused about this one for awhile.


----------



## Red Cat

gh0st said:


> If I am trying to get the train station upgrade, does a friend have to come on the train and also leave on the train, or is ending the multiplayer session ok? ;-;
> 
> Been confused about this one for awhile.



Ending is okay, but I don't know if just turning the wi-fi switch off is okay.


----------



## Rabirin

gh0st said:


> If I am trying to get the train station upgrade, does a friend have to come on the train and also leave on the train, or is ending the multiplayer session ok? ;-;
> 
> Been confused about this one for awhile.



Just to add you also have to have 100 visits by said friend, you can check how many visits you've had by sitting on the town tree. If you're not able to sit on the town tree just yet, you'll have keep track of the visits manually. :c


----------



## wolfie1

gh0st said:


> If I am trying to get the train station upgrade, does a friend have to come on the train and also leave on the train, or is ending the multiplayer session ok? ;-;
> 
> Been confused about this one for awhile.



I'd say the visit is not registered unless you've saved (if you've saved and then there's a problem in the connection, I don't know if it still counts), but it's faster if you end the session and you open again, because otherwise there's a loooooooong "Saving. Don't turn the power off" scene every time someone leaves.


----------



## OverRatedcx

~Please ignore this cx~


----------



## Breath Mint

Nevermind, answered my own question lol


----------



## Spooky.

Can you have less than 8 villagers?

I had two move out so I'm now at 8. Can another still ask to move? 



Edit: I just had a random move-in so I guess after a while the game forces a 9th villager in. Good thing I thought to start my game on a new save instead of loading my mayor. Thankfully the new villager isn't in a terrible spot so I didn't get stuck plot resetting.


----------



## Campy

Namstar said:


> Can you have less than 8 villagers?
> 
> I had two move out so I'm now at 8. Can another still ask to move?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I just had a random move-in so I guess after a while the game forces a 9th villager in. Good thing I thought to start my game on a new save instead of loading my mayor. Thankfully the new villager isn't in a terrible spot so I didn't get stuck plot resetting.


Yes, like you already experienced, once you get down to 8 villagers the game will move in a 9th villager.


----------



## treetops

Does Streetpassing the same person count towards the Streetpass Badge, or do you have to Streetpass different players? I only ask because I have two copies of ACNL and I don't want to wait for a long time just for one badge.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Tried plot resetting for the first time.  TT to the plot setting date to 5:55am with a character, then quit.  Started a new file so the new character would be in town before 6am.  When the time rolled over to 6am, I ran around looking for the plot.  The town should have reset, but nothing showed up.  There was no plot of land anywhere to be seen.  So, since the town should have started a new day at 6am, I loaded up a character thinking that animal just hadn't moved in yet.  
I was wrong. 
They moved in right. next. to. my. house.  Destroyed a rare flower patch, ruined my layout, ruined my pathway, my view, and his house is a dark blight.  I know it's Apollo, but now I'm going to ignore him until he goes away.  
So this now leaves me with two animals to kick out:  Cherry and Apollo.  Forcing Apollo to move hurts, since he was in my campsite, and I wanted him.  I just didn't want him bumper-humping my house.  *sigh*  
I need both of these characters gone to return my town to what it was before I messed it up.
Why didn't the TT/new character trick work?

All this.... because I needed oak saplings, because the game doesn't put cherry blossoms on cherry trees.  You'd think this would be a given.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Mayor Yosuke said:


> Tried plot resetting for the first time.  TT to the plot setting date to 5:55am with a character, then quit.  Started a new file so the new character would be in town before 6am.  When the time rolled over to 6am, I ran around looking for the plot.  The town should have reset, but nothing showed up.  There was no plot of land anywhere to be seen.  So, since the town should have started a new day at 6am, I loaded up a character thinking that animal just hadn't moved in yet.
> I was wrong.
> They moved in right. next. to. my. house.  Destroyed a rare flower patch, ruined my layout, ruined my pathway, my view, and his house is a dark blight.  I know it's Apollo, but now I'm going to ignore him until he goes away.
> So this now leaves me with two animals to kick out:  Cherry and Apollo.  Forcing Apollo to move hurts, since he was in my campsite, and I wanted him.  I just didn't want him bumper-humping my house.  *sigh*
> I need both of these characters gone to return my town to what it was before I messed it up.
> Why didn't the TT/new character trick work?
> 
> All this.... because I needed oak saplings, because the game doesn't put cherry blossoms on cherry trees.  You'd think this would be a given.



The TTing to 5:55 am did it. Because the game starts at 6:00am, you'd normally get a notification about it. However, because you were starting a new character, it didn't and that's why Apollo is in an inconvenient location. You need to start at 6:00am with your new character then.


----------



## wolfie1

Vertigo said:


> Does Streetpassing the same person count towards the Streetpass Badge, or do you have to Streetpass different players? I only ask because I have two copies of ACNL and I don't want to wait for a long time just for one badge.



You can Streetpass the same person one thousand times and you'll get the gold badge.


----------



## worldofdrakan

Does anyone know specifically what time villagers open their mail, and if the "plot reset" trick works in getting villagers to change their clothes? I'm currently suffering through a maddening quest to get Bud to change his clothes. He's wearing that darn plain white dress shirt from Able Sisters' that has been a pox on my town for as long as I can remember. Luckily I discovered the trick where villagers wont buy designs if you replace the sample shirts with umbrellas.

I'm asking because I saved and quit right after sending Bud a letter with a wrapped shirt attached to it. I know Pete delivers mail at 5 PM (I think), so I made sure I did this before then. This way, I'm hoping to trick Bud into changing his clothes via the "plot reset" trick. So, if this works, when would be the right time to start resetting? Does anyone know when the villagers open their mail?


----------



## wolfie1

worldofdrakan said:


> Does anyone know specifically what time villagers open their mail, and if the "plot reset" trick works in getting villagers to change their clothes?



Pete delivers mail at 9AM and 5PM, and that's when your villagers will receive whatever you've sent them and put it on display or put it on. I don't really know about the plot reset trick, but it might work. Maybe someone else can chime in with their thoughts on this.


----------



## Louzie

Where can I get the bubblegum k.k song? ):


----------



## Red Cat

Louzie said:


> Where can I get the bubblegum k.k song? ):



Request it from K.K., wait for it to show up in Nook's, or buy it from someone on one of the trading forums here.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

I'm a month into in game TT, and so far....nothing.  Apollo is my 10th move in.  I talked to him once more by accident after greeting him initially (he pinged me after a week and a half of TT, but it was just for a request --that I denied.)  He's now on the friend ladder.  If I completely ignore him, will he move away, or do I have no choice but to befriend him until he reaches the rung in the ladder that prompts him to leave?  I'm trying this 'max out their social link' tactic with Cherry to get to leave, but not talking to Apollo anymore to see who leaves first.
Also, since he is the last movie in, will he even leave before anyone else?


----------



## Chrystina

Mayor Yosuke said:


> I'm a month into in game TT, and so far....nothing.  Apollo is my 10th move in.  I talked to him once more by accident after greeting him initially (he pinged me after a week and a half of TT, but it was just for a request --that I denied.)  He's now on the friend ladder.  If I completely ignore him, will he move away, or do I have no choice but to befriend him until he reaches the rung in the ladder that prompts him to leave?  I'm trying this 'max out their social link' tactic with Cherry to get to leave, but not talking to Apollo anymore to see who leaves first.
> Also, since he is the last movie in, will he even leave before anyone else?



my advice would be to talk to him to boost that friendship.

i had an issue with peanut a while back and tried ignoring her, she was the ONLY one to not ping to move. i tted for 8 months. not once. then i decided to spam chat her for a day, tted to the next and she pinged me lol.

also it is possible for the 10th move in to move out, it's just very very hard. will take some persistence in getting his ping.


----------



## Rabirin

If somebody collects a villager from your town, and you have 10 villagers (but you'll have 9 once that villager moves) can you get their void?


----------



## Chrystina

SailorCrossing said:


> If somebody collects a villager from your town, and you have 10 villagers (but you'll have 9 once that villager moves) can you get their void?



so the visitor is collecting your 10th in boxes right? if so then yes you can still get their void. :c


----------



## Jihihix

Hi! I'd like to know what the term "in boxes" means. I'm seeing everyone talk about "villagers in boxes" but I don't know what it means. Can someone help?


----------



## Chrystina

Jihihix said:


> Hi! I'd like to know what the term "in boxes" means. I'm seeing everyone talk about "villagers in boxes" but I don't know what it means. Can someone help?



it means any villager that is moving out b/c their house will be filled with boxes c:
people use the term so others can go to that town to adopt said villager.


----------



## Jihihix

Alexi said:


> it means any villager that is moving out b/c their house will be filled with boxes c:
> people use the term so others can go to that town to adopt said villager.



Oohh so the day they're in boxes is basically the only day someone can visit that town to adopt the villager??


----------



## Chrystina

Jihihix said:


> Oohh so the day they're in boxes is basically the only day someone can visit that town to adopt the villager??



yep! exactly c:


----------



## Rabirin

Alexi said:


> so the visitor is collecting your 10th in boxes right? if so then yes you can still get their void. :c



Yep, oh deer. (you get it because Fuchsia was picked up and Fuchsia is a deer) I hope not I really wanted to move Flo in! But I don't mind a lovely user came and picked her up, so I wouldn't mind getting her void LOL.


----------



## Jihihix

Alexi said:


> yep! exactly c:



Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Chicha

Really dumb question but is the 10th the last day the trees are pink in town or do they turn back to green on the 10th?


----------



## Delphine

Quick question: it's April Fool's Day in my town, and I heard from some villagers that Francine is thinking about moving out... whichI can't let happen because she is my favorite. I'm too scared to TT to the next day, because I'm scared she might be in boxes... Will she ping me, even if it's April Fool's Day? :/


----------



## sylviabee

Hi, I have a question. What does TBT mean when people are selling things? I know IGB stands for in-game bells.


----------



## duckvely

Delphine said:


> Quick question: it's April Fool's Day in my town, and I heard from some villagers that Francine is thinking about moving out... whichI can't let happen because she is my favorite. I'm too scared to TT to the next day, because I'm scared she might be in boxes... Will she ping me, even if it's April Fool's Day? :/





bogummy said:


> If today is like fishing tourneys/bug offs, try time-travelling to 9pm (which should be when the event is over) and get him to ping. It worked for me during a fishing tourney~


Quoting this 



Does anyone have a list of what years you can get a specific zodiac bobblehead on?


----------



## Red Cat

sylviabee said:


> Hi, I have a question. What does TBT mean when people are selling things? I know IGB stands for in-game bells.



TBT refers to the Bell Tree bells which are shown below your profile picture. To transfer them to someone else (if you use them to buy something with them), click the "Currency" tab at the top of the page and then click on Bells and you'll be able to type in the user and amount you want to transfer.


----------



## Chrystina

bogummy said:


> Quoting this
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a list of what years you can get a specific zodiac bobblehead on?



this year was the monkey. so ..
2017: rooster
2018: dog
2019: pig
2020: rat
2021: ox
2022: tiger
2023: rabbit
2024: dragon
2025: snake
2026: horse
2027: sheep

then back to the monkey c:


----------



## duckvely

Alexi said:


> this year was the monkey. so ..
> 2017: rooster
> 2018: dog
> 2019: pig
> 2020: rat
> 2021: ox
> 2022: tiger
> 2023: rabbit
> 2024: dragon
> 2025: snake
> 2026: horse
> 2027: sheep
> 
> then back to the monkey c:



AHH thank you so much!


----------



## treetops

Can villagers wear dresses? I want to send one of my villagers a piece of clothing that looks really nice on them, but based on what I've seen, villagers wear shirts only.


----------



## Charcolor

no, unfortunately. i think they can wear dresses in other games, but not in this one.


----------



## Jacob

yo how many consecutive days is it usually between the move-in of a 9th and 10th villager, without any adopting? Do i need to adopt the 10th villager always


----------



## Chrystina

Jacob said:


> yo how many consecutive days is it usually between the move-in of a 9th and 10th villager, without any adopting? Do i need to adopt the 10th villager always



you can get your 10th move in from someone visiting your town & they've voided villagers. 
you can get a 10th plot a day after your 9th plot showed. 
so, the 10th plot will show when the 9th villagers house actually is visible.. if that makes sense? lmao, sorry.

edit: 1 day. not 2 days. x_x my bad


----------



## Charcolor

Alexi said:


> you can get your 10th move in from someone visiting your town & they've voided villagers.
> you can get a 10th plot a day after your 9th plot showed.
> so, the 10th plot will show when the 9th villagers house actually is visible.. if that makes sense? lmao, sorry.
> 
> edit: 1 day. not 2 days. x_x my bad



and you don't _always_ need to adopt a villager, but the 10th move-in is always either adopted (from people or a campsite) or picked up from a void. there's no auto move-ins.


----------



## HeyImDashie

I hadn't been playing for about 4 days, and when I went on to play, I kept tripping over when I ran! Can someone tell me why my character keeps tripping up on invisible things? I don't have the fortune-teller stand so I don't think it's anything to do with luck...

Maybe it's like when you don't play for like 2 weeks, and your hair goes messy. Little Zephyr's been sleeping for so long she forgot how to walk :/


----------



## Red Cat

HeyImDashie said:


> I hadn't been playing for about 4 days, and when I went on to play, I kept tripping over when I ran! Can someone tell me why my character keeps tripping up on invisible things? I don't have the fortune-teller stand so I don't think it's anything to do with luck...
> 
> Maybe it's like when you don't play for like 2 weeks, and your hair goes messy. Little Zephyr's been sleeping for so long she forgot how to walk :/



Every day you get a fortune regardless of whether you get it told or not. Katrina and the lovely phone just tell you what that fortune is and how to benefit from it or fix it.


----------



## Charcolor

Red Cat said:


> Every day you get a fortune regardless of whether you get it told or not. Katrina and the lovely phone just tell you what that fortune is and how to benefit from it or fix it.



yeah, and the luck you're having in particular is bad health luck. it's pretty annoying, but you should be fine as long as you're not holding balloons or coffee.


----------



## Qwerty111

Can bushes grow next to buried things?


----------



## Byebi

Qwerty111 said:


> Can bushes grow next to buried things?



They should be able to.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Does anyone know exactly how many items you need to sell to Reese before you unlock Cyrus? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wolfie1

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Does anyone know exactly how many items you need to sell to Reese before you unlock Cyrus? Thanks in advance!



This is what you need in order for you to unlock Cyrus:

100,000 Bells worth of items sold to Reese.
50 pieces of furniture catalogued.
10 pieces of clothing catalogued.
You have played for at least seven days.


----------



## Byebi

what do people mean by "lurking" for a villager in the cycling threads ? >:


----------



## Awesomeness1230

BibiBurger said:


> what do people mean by "lurking" for a villager in the cycling threads ? >:



Basically, say I was lurking for Cherry, if Cherry moved into said cycle town, they would notify you.


----------



## Byebi

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Basically, say I was lurking for Cherry, if Cherry moved into said cycle town, they would notify you.



oh ok!! Thank you~


----------



## Xylia

If a villager asks to visit my house and comes, must I show them every room or just leave the house and it'll count the same? Like will I still get a mail with a present?


----------



## wolfie1

Xylia said:


> If a villager asks to visit my house and comes, must I show them every room or just leave the house and it'll count the same? Like will I still get a mail with a present?



You'll get a mail with a present either way, but its contents (what they say) will change depending on whether you showed them every room or not. Also, I'm not sure about it, but I think that if you don't show them every room, you won't hear that little music you hear when you run an errand, so it doesn't fully count (someone correct me if I'm wrong, I did that once because there was a table in the way so I couldn't show them all the rooms, lol).


----------



## Xylia

wolfie1 said:


> You'll get a mail with a present either way, but its contents (what they say) will change depending on whether you showed them every room or not. Also, I'm not sure about it, but I think that if you don't show them every room, you won't hear that little music you hear when you run an errand, so it doesn't fully count (someone correct me if I'm wrong, I did that once because there was a table in the way so I couldn't show them all the rooms, lol).



Thank you. This was helpful!


----------



## stitchmaker

My question is about getting a villager from a visitor that I don't want.
I have 2 copies of ACNL on one 3DS.  The digital copy has 9 villagers and the cartridge has 10 villagers.
I want to pick the villager for the digital copy.  If I have a guest over to my 10 villager town will I get their void on my digital copy?
Right now I have my 3DS shut down to all visitors until I know the answer.
Thanks.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

stitchmaker said:


> My question is about getting a villager from a visitor that I don't want.
> I have 2 copies of ACNL on one 3DS.  The digital copy has 9 villagers and the cartridge has 10 villagers.
> I want to pick the villager for the digital copy.  If I have a guest over to my 10 villager town will I get their void on my digital copy?
> Right now I have my 3DS shut down to all visitors until I know the answer.
> Thanks.



I don't think so. Not sure but probably not.


----------



## Bulbadragon

For weeding day, do clovers count as weeds?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Bulbadragon said:


> For weeding day, do clovers count as weeds?



Nope, just weeds.


----------



## treetops

Can Streetpassing with other people help clear your void?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Vertigo said:


> Can Streetpassing with other people help clear your void?



No, I wonder how that would work if it was real


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

I'm plot resetting Cookie & it's taking me a long time to plot reset her where I want her to be.
I'm worried that this will carry on the next day but if this carries on to the next day what do I do?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> I'm plot resetting Cookie & it's taking me a long time to plot reset her where I want her to be.
> I'm worried that this will carry on the next day but if this carries on to the next day what do I do?



TT to 6:01 AM in the morning using the 3DS system clock.


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

So if I'm on the next day do I tt to 6am on that day or do I tt the day before?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> So if I'm on the next day do I tt to 6am on that day or do I tt the day before?



Depends. If you want to put down some more house- repelling pwps then day before, if not, that day. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## FoxFeathers

Weeding Day Questions
Tried to make a board for it, but no one answered so I'm trying here.

This is for the "go to another town and pull weeds" deal.

1: If you PLACE a flower and DON'T water it that same day, will it be wilted the following day (provided the beautiful town ordinance is NOT in effect at that time)?

2: When you go to the town to pull weeds, do you report to the Lief in YOUR town or the Lief in the town you are currently in to get the "go to another town" items?


----------



## Willem

Can someone explain to me what 'void' means, because I've seen many people talking about it.


----------



## Byebi

Willem said:


> Can someone explain to me what 'void' means, because I've seen many people talking about it.



The Void, as so many people lovingly call it, is where villagers who are moving / have moved out of your town, but haven’t been adopted to a new town on their boxing date, go. It is a dark, soulless place, and villagers float there temporarily before being murdered before eventually being cleared from your game’s memory, forgotten. The Void can theoretically hold countless villagers, but you will physically only end up with 1-3 villagers in your Void at a time (usually), due to the game’s mechanics. Villagers that are being held in your Void can still be transferred to a new town if you visit a town with 9 or less villagers. Doing so will “drop off” one of the villagers in your void in the town you are visiting. - delia-song.tumblr


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

How many spaces do I need for a villager? I've reserved a space for a villager 2 back from the train tracks but I don't know if that villager will go into the spot or not, I've had a villager where I'm reserving the space but since then I added a PWP 6 places left from my reserved space & Retail is 5 spaces right from my reserved area. Then that villager which I had in that space left, Will it let me place a villager there anymore? I'm on phone so I can't add pictures sorry, Thank you!


----------



## Byebi

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> How many spaces do I need for a villager? I've reserved a space for a villager 2 back from the train tracks but I don't know if that villager will go into the spot or not, I've had a villager where I'm reserving the space but since then I added a PWP 6 places left from my reserved space & Retail is 5 spaces right from my reserved area. Then that villager which I had in that space left, Will it let me place a villager there anymore? I'm on phone so I can't add pictures sorry, Thank you!



If youre talking about 6/5 spaces left and right from where you are standing, i think that should be enough, (assuming 5 spaces to the right is where retail's building/wall begins). Villager houses are 3x3, but you'll need about one space extra on the back,left and right sides of it (and about 2 at the front for the entrance)
Here's a guide here about PWP/villager house placement! http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/91178481792/i-still-see-people-complaining-about-how-isabelle


----------



## Buttonsy

If I buy a second cartridge, should it run as a second town just fine, or would I need to do some weird extra stuff to get two cartridges to act as two separate towns on the 3DS? I've been getting a lot of mixed stuff on that, some people seem to say that you need to use a digital copy and load it onto an SD card and all this other complicated stuff, other people seem to be just fine buying two copies of the game and switching between the two, and I don't know who to trust.

To re-emphasize, I'm trying to figure out if I can switch between the two towns on the SAME 3DS, I do not have a second 3DS. I also do know that I wouldn't be able to visit my first town as my second towns mayor or vice versa, but I don't want it for trading flowers back and forth or anything, I just really love villagers and want to have 10 more. I just want to make sure that both copies of the game would work as separate copies of New Leaf, and not just load my previous New Leaf files onto the other game, as I do not want to lose my current town, nor waste money on a second copy if it won't even work as a second town.


----------



## Red Cat

Buttonsy said:


> If I buy a second cartridge, should it run as a second town just fine, or would I need to do some weird extra stuff to get two cartridges to act as two separate towns on the 3DS? I've been getting a lot of mixed stuff on that, some people seem to say that you need to use a digital copy and load it onto an SD card and all this other complicated stuff, other people seem to be just fine buying two copies of the game and switching between the two, and I don't know who to trust.
> 
> To re-emphasize, I'm trying to figure out if I can switch between the two towns on the SAME 3DS, I do not have a second 3DS. I also do know that I wouldn't be able to visit my first town as my second towns mayor or vice versa, but I don't want it for trading flowers back and forth or anything, I just really love villagers and want to have 10 more. I just want to make sure that both copies of the game would work as separate copies of New Leaf, and not just load my previous New Leaf files onto the other game, as I do not want to lose my current town, nor waste money on a second copy if it won't even work as a second town.



I have two cartridges and only one 3DS, and they have functioned as completely separate towns without affecting each other in any way, so it should work the same way for you. For cartridges, all of the data is saved on the cartridge so it doesn't matter whether you play them on the same 3DS or separate ones (it's just more convenient to have 2 3DS's since you don't have to switch cartridges all the time and you can trade between the towns, but you don't have to have two systems).


----------



## Buttonsy

Red Cat said:


> I have two cartridges and only one 3DS, and they have functioned as completely separate towns without affecting each other in any way, so it should work the same way for you. For cartridges, all of the data is saved on the cartridge so it doesn't matter whether you play them on the same 3DS or separate ones (it's just more convenient to have 2 3DS's since you don't have to switch cartridges all the time and you can trade between the towns, but you don't have to have two systems).



Thank you!!


----------



## Byebi

Anyone know of a way to catch a villager inside of their house? I want to check for Maple's originality since she's moving away soon but she's like, never home e-e

I tried TT'ing and waiting outside her house right before she wakes up but because normals wake at 6am, once the clock strikes 6 it teleports me back to my house and she's already outside ;;;


----------



## Biscuit_m8

BibiBurger said:


> Anyone know of a way to catch a villager inside of their house? I want to check for Maple's originality since she's moving away soon but she's like, never home e-e
> 
> I tried TT'ing and waiting outside her house right before she wakes up but because normals wake at 6am, once the clock strikes 6 it teleports me back to my house and she's already outside ;;;



Save and quit. Log back on and it can change if they are outside or in. You might be unlucky and have to do it a few times, you may get it on your first


----------



## Red Cat

Are there any good sites for planning where you want to put furniture in your house? I'm tired of moving furniture around my house and I'd like to just be able to design my house and put stuff down.


----------



## deejay

Red Cat said:


> Are there any good sites for planning where you want to put furniture in your house? I'm tired of moving furniture around my house and I'd like to just be able to design my house and put stuff down.



idk any websites but i have achhd which i use sometimes to plan my house lol


----------



## mintellect

BibiBurger said:


> Anyone know of a way to catch a villager inside of their house? I want to check for Maple's originality since she's moving away soon but she's like, never home e-e
> 
> I tried TT'ing and waiting outside her house right before she wakes up but because normals wake at 6am, once the clock strikes 6 it teleports me back to my house and she's already outside ;;;



Villagers moving away soon are almost always outside because the game wants to give you a chance to stop them.
Even if you've already givin them the OK to move they sometimes still do this.
It is possible to catch them inside, but it isn't that common.


----------



## keopii

If I move out my secondary character, can I then delete my save file and move him into a new town? I know you can move him into a new game on a separate cartridge, but I was hoping I could start a new town but not be starting completely from scratch. It'd suck to lose all these millions of bells.


----------



## Red Cat

keopii said:


> If I move out my secondary character, can I then delete my save file and move him into a new town? I know you can move him into a new game on a separate cartridge, but I was hoping I could start a new town but not be starting completely from scratch. It'd suck to lose all these millions of bells.



No. If you want a new town, you have to delete all of the characters. You could have someone hold your bells for you if that is the biggest issue.


----------



## xfire09

Theoretically, according to this page:http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/91178481792/i-still-see-people-complaining-about-how-isabelle I should be able to place a villager's house here in this pic:
 (On the left is a river and the right is Alfonso's house. The water tiles indicate the house planned).


However, it's been an hour I've plot reset and I'm not having any good luck. Is it because the acre of land is at its limit, or does the villager house need more space than what I've thought?


----------



## pixemi

xfire09 said:


> Theoretically, according to this page:http://angiestown.tumblr.com/post/91178481792/i-still-see-people-complaining-about-how-isabelle I should be able to place a villager's house here in this pic:View attachment 171061 (On the left is a river and the right is Alfonso's house. The water tiles indicate the house planned).
> View attachment 171063
> 
> However, it's been an hour I've plot reset and I'm not having any good luck. Is it because the acre of land is at its limit, or does the villager house need more space than what I've thought?



your plot is completely fine, don't worry.
however, an hour of plot resetting is absolutely nothing. You should become truly frustrated when it reaches 150 or something. Just have more patience! c:


----------



## Mu~

I'm new in the game so sorry if I ask noob questions:

1- How do I make my bathtub or other furniture look like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2- What other furniture besides tables can I put stuff on? For example I read you can place stuff on the classic bookcase.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Mu~ said:


> I'm new in the game so sorry if I ask noob questions:
> 
> 1- How do I make my bathtub or other furniture look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- How do I use qr patterns for changing some furniture appearence?


1. Go to Cyrus and click suggestions and there we go wait 39 minutes
2. Sane but click using a custom design (if you can only work on fabric)


----------



## Sdj4148

Can white lilies spawn during island tours or am I just unlucky?


----------



## Red Cat

Sdj4148 said:


> Can white lilies spawn during island tours or am I just unlucky?



I think they only appear for gardening tours. I don't know why the don't appear on other tours, but they just don't.


----------



## Buttonsy

Hey, a few months ago, one of my favourite villagers, Moose, moved out. I know that the way to get back villagers you lost is the 16 villager cycle, but does that mean you can't buy them/invite them off other people? Because I love Moose, but I get too easily attached to villagers to be able to likely be successful with a 16 villager cycle....


----------



## Araie

Buttonsy said:


> Hey, a few months ago, one of my favourite villagers, Moose, moved out. I know that the way to get back villagers you lost is the 16 villager cycle, but does that mean you can't buy them/invite them off other people? Because I love Moose, but I get too easily attached to villagers to be able to likely be successful with a 16 villager cycle....



After you do the 16 villager cycle, you should be able to get Moose back from anyone. If you don't, then no, you can't get Moose back due to the game still being able to store that particular villager's data. If you want to try it though, here's the link to a guide.


----------



## b e e

what's the best and fastest way to get a villager to wear something i designed?


----------



## Red Cat

b e e said:


> what's the best way to get a villager to wear something i designed?



I guess flood Able Sisters with that pattern and hope the villager decides to wear one of the patterns. I don't know of any other way.


----------



## Monforte

Hi! I recently had a villager adopted and my visitor didn't clear her void, so I got her last moved out villager through SpotPass. That villager has not plotted her house yet, but will plot do so in the next day (I know this because a made a new save file the day she was supposed to plot her house). Can I get rid of her before she plots her house? Will clearing my void help or am I stuck wih the random move-in?


----------



## Red Cat

Do the streetpass ice cream items appear as ice cream in your house or just paper bags?


----------



## b e e

Red Cat said:


> Do the streetpass ice cream items appear as ice cream in your house or just paper bags?



they appear as ice cream, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Red Cat

b e e said:


> they appear as ice cream, if I remember correctly.



I got some ice cream from someone and it's a paper bag  But thanks for responding.


----------



## Gemstones

Is there any way to keep the 10 villagers you have easily? I lost my Phoebe who moved in back when I first started playing, she was original to my town, and I almost had her house exactly the way I wanted it. I'd bred hybrids specifically to decorate her yard, everything!! I was playing after my 1 year old went to bed, and she woke up and I went to settle her and I fell asleep, too. My game loaded the following day, and apparently I missed the ping and Phoebe only gave 2 days' warning, because she was in boxes!! I'm really choked I liked her a lot, and I'm having to re-do a big chunk of my town now. I don't want move-out pings, I like all my villagers and don't want to lose them. I always decline the move-out pings but they're every other day, it seems.


----------



## Red Cat

Gemstones said:


> Is there any way to keep the 10 villagers you have easily? I lost my Phoebe who moved in back when I first started playing, she was original to my town, and I almost had her house exactly the way I wanted it. I'd bred hybrids specifically to decorate her yard, everything!! I was playing after my 1 year old went to bed, and she woke up and I went to settle her and I fell asleep, too. My game loaded the following day, and apparently I missed the ping and Phoebe only gave 2 days' warning, because she was in boxes!! I'm really choked I liked her a lot, and I'm having to re-do a big chunk of my town now. I don't want move-out pings, I like all my villagers and don't want to lose them. I always decline the move-out pings but they're every other day, it seems.



I always write down the day that a villager attempted to move out in my game notes. Then I know that the earliest another villager can move out is 6 days from that because the earliest they can ping is the next day and they give 5 days warning if you catch them on the first day they are thinking about moving. Usually, I just play normally and get villagers to ping without trying, but if it gets to 4 days after the last attempted move-out, then I'll actively go around talking to villagers to determine if someone is thinking about moving. So far I have not lost any villagers doing it this way.


----------



## Zane

if your characters are holding items (like a pinwheel) when you save your dream town will they be holding the items in the dream? I seem to recall seeing characters in dream towns holding umbrellas but it might have been raining, I can't remember. lol


----------



## Gemstones

Zane said:


> if your characters are holding items (like a pinwheel) when you save your dream town will they be holding the items in the dream? I seem to recall seeing characters in dream towns holding umbrellas but it might have been raining, I can't remember. lol



I've done a few dream visits and never ever seen any user character holding anything


----------



## Zane

Gemstones said:


> I've done a few dream visits and never ever seen any user character holding anything



Yeah, I checked the umbrella thing and it was raining in the town. Thinking back on it I've never seen any characters holding anything else either. It's too bad, I've got all my characters holding different colored pinwheels coordinated with their outfits and it looks cool but no one except me will ever see it. B(


----------



## Buttonsy

Does anyone know if a villager will move out before their birthday party if they've invited you? A villager I want to move out just invited me to her birthday party in a week, and I honestly really just want her to leave as soon as possible. Does this guarantee that she will stay another week?


----------



## Cudon

Buttonsy said:


> Does anyone know if a villager will move out before their birthday party if they've invited you? A villager I want to move out just invited me to her birthday party in a week, and I honestly really just want her to leave as soon as possible. Does this guarantee that she will stay another week?


He should leave before the bday.

Unrelated to the question but I have no idea whether a villager would move out on the same day as their own birthday. Or during someone elses bday when they're there visiting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monforte said:


> Hi! I recently had a villager adopted and my visitor didn't clear her void, so I got her last moved out villager through SpotPass. That villager has not plotted her house yet, but will plot do so in the next day (I know this because a made a new save file the day she was supposed to plot her house). Can I get rid of her before she plots her house? Will clearing my void help or am I stuck wih the random move-in?


They will move in no matter what, unless you go and override their move in with someone elses by adopting a villager on the day before the void villager has plotted at all.


----------



## Kurashiki

EDIT: Nevermind, figured it out!


----------



## Moekko

-Ankha agreed to move into my town about 4 days ago. I've been using another character to make sure she doesn't move into a bad space and using the DS clock (Not in-game) to time travel, but she still doesn't have a plot placed down. Do I have to save on the days that I time travel when she's not there?-

*EDIT:* Never mind, I figured it out


----------



## Byebi

HI OK so im rly confused
Gracie's selling the card set in his store atm but like half the store is ALWAYS sold out, I didnt have anyone else coming into my town to buy them and i'm not the one buying anything so, is this a glitch or...?


----------



## Gizald

Is there a cool down period on when you can get a villager back? Three of my favorite Villagers moved out and i really want them back.


----------



## wolfie1

BibiBurger said:


> HI OK so im rly confused
> Gracie's selling the card set in his store atm but like half the store is ALWAYS sold out, I didnt have anyone else coming into my town to buy them and i'm not the one buying anything so, is this a glitch or...?



It's completely normal, don't worry. From the 15th onwards during the last days of the seasons, Gracie throws a sale and some items are replaced with the card set or the wedding cake. The items which belong to the season have their price reduced too. Also, in order to make it more realistic, some items are "sold out", but this is from the moment the shop opens until it closes. Supposedly your villagers buy those items, but you cannot see it.


----------



## Red Cat

BibiBurger said:


> HI OK so im rly confused
> Gracie's selling the card set in his store atm but like half the store is ALWAYS sold out, I didnt have anyone else coming into my town to buy them and i'm not the one buying anything so, is this a glitch or...?



It's not a glitch. Most days the left side of the store is sold out, but on some days that side will be filled with items from the season at half price. It's just random and has nothing to do with what time of the day you are in the shop.


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan

Gizald said:


> Is there a cool down period on when you can get a villager back? Three of my favorite Villagers moved out and i really want them back.



Yes, sort of. You need to cycle through 16 villagers before they can move back in. In this case, it shouldn't be each... So you have villager A, B, and C. A moves out, gets replaced by D. B moves out, gets replaced by E. C moves out, gets replaced by F. So for villager A, you have cycled 2 villagers, B and C, so you need to have 14 more move out before you can get A back. But for C, you still need to have 16 move out, as it was the last to go. If you don't know the order they moved, it's safest to just cycle through 16 total and then you can get them back.


----------



## SodaDog

Can I move back in old neighbors from other towns except they don't know me at all?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

SodaDog said:


> Can I move back in old neighbors from other towns except they don't know me at all?



Not unless you've done the sixteen villager cycle, they just won't move in at all and annoy you to death.


----------



## SodaDog

Like for example, I had 16 villagers move out, and I can move him back in?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yes you can move the villager back in. Will they know you? Im not exactly sure, especially if it is specifcally the same villager you lost.


----------



## Charcolor

SodaDog said:


> Like for example, I had 16 villagers move out, and I can move him back in?



yup! i suggest keeping a list in your game notes (or somewhere else, i just use the 3ds game notes) of every villager that's moved out after the specific villager you want to get back. that way, when it reaches 16, you'll know!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Punchyleaf said:


> Yes you can move the villager back in. Will they know you? Im not exactly sure, especially if it is specifcally the same villager you lost.



no, they won't remember you. the only exception is if they moved to your friend's town and you've talked with them there, but i'm not sure if they'd remember that, and they definitely wouldn't remember living in your town


----------



## stitchmaker

Why did a get a person in my Showcase but not in my mii plaza?  All my 3DS haven't left the house in months.  We don't leave near any Wifi spots. 
I've been tagging myself 2 times a day and try to check the plaza every day for the free items.  All the 3DS found this person in my showcase but not in the mii plaza.  Tagged the 3DS again and he showed up again.   This time he had a gift for one of the players.

Is the person using a home streetpass?  If so why didn't I get a tag in my mii plaza.  If he's just showing up in my showcase I don't see the point of letting him stay since it's not showing up in my mii plaza that counts for the tag.


----------



## Punchyleaf

stitchmaker said:


> Why did a get a person in my Showcase but not in my mii plaza?  All my 3DS haven't left the house in months.  We don't leave near any Wifi spots.
> I've been tagging myself 2 times a day and try to check the plaza every day for the free items.  All the 3DS found this person in my showcase but not in the mii plaza.  Tagged the 3DS again and he showed up again.   This time he had a gift for one of the players.
> 
> Is the person using a home streetpass?  If so why didn't I get a tag in my mii plaza.  If he's just showing up in my showcase I don't see the point of letting him stay since it's not showing up in my mii plaza that counts for the tag.


This could be that the person has turned off streetpass for Miiplaza, but left it on for their games. Fairly common. When I go to Best Buy I get a lot of game street passes but not many for the actual mii plaza. Trying to collect those pink pieces is a hassle with folks that do this lol.


----------



## debinoresu

how close can a villager's house be to the plazas cobblestone and the river? is two spaces enough?


----------



## Red Cat

debinoresu said:


> how close can a villager's house be to the plazas cobblestone and the river? is two spaces enough?



I don't remember the exact distance a house has to be away from the plaza, but it has to be at least about 3-4 spaces away for some reason. A house can be one space away from the river if the side or back of the house is facing the river and two spaces away from the river if the front is facing the river because of the entrance space. You can test with a PWP like the fountain if you are unsure.


----------



## Buttonsy

I recently started my second town and have a villager unpacking today, so she will be fully unpacked tomorrow. When should I expect my next random move-in (the one unpacking today is my sixth villager so I have well under nine), as I am hoping to possibly plot reset to get a specific villager?

Also, if I plot reset for the sake of getting a specific villager, will the personality always be the same? (For example, I really want Kidd who is a smug, and I currently have no smugs or uchis. If the first random move-in is an uchi, will all of the plot resets be uchis, or is there a chance of me getting smugs because I have no smugs yet?)


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I just started a new town today and I have a villager in boxes in my main town. If I ask them to move in will they be cancelled out  with a random? or?


----------



## helloxcutiee

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I just started a new town today and I have a villager in boxes in my main town. If I ask them to move in will they be cancelled out  with a random? or?


I thought this too at first but no. You can ask villagers to move in at the very beginning.


----------



## namiieco

Buttonsy said:


> I recently started my second town and have a villager unpacking today, so she will be fully unpacked tomorrow. When should I expect my next random move-in (the one unpacking today is my sixth villager so I have well under nine), as I am hoping to possibly plot reset to get a specific villager?
> 
> Also, if I plot reset for the sake of getting a specific villager, will the personality always be the same? (For example, I really want Kidd who is a smug, and I currently have no smugs or uchis. If the first random move-in is an uchi, will all of the plot resets be uchis, or is there a chance of me getting smugs because I have no smugs yet?)



Try doing plot reset the day after tomorrow. If there is no villager plot, repeat the next day. I believe it can take up to 3 possible days for a villager to move in?

The villager is already determined, unlike the plot space, so the villager doesn't change.

well thats what i heard but i swear once my villager changed


----------



## Ras

If you plot reset, the villager will change every time (as long as you don't mess up and load it with an existing character).  If the first one you see is an uchi, that doesn't mean the next one will be.

Now, when resetting in the hopes of getting a specific character, you can't also choose where their plot will be, naturally.


----------



## namiieco

Ras said:


> If you plot reset, the villager will change every time (as long as you don't mess up and load it with an existing character).  If the first one you see is an uchi, that doesn't mean the next one will be.
> 
> Now, when resetting in the hopes of getting a specific character, you can't also choose where their plot will be, naturally.



Ah, thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Story

I'm decorating my beach with Earth (rock ones) eggs but I can't seems to get any to respond on Bunny Day. Is there something I'm missing? For the recorded I tried timetraveling back and then one day forward with no luck


----------



## Punchyleaf

Story said:


> I'm decorating my beach with Earth (rock ones) eggs but I can't seems to get any to respond on Bunny Day. Is there something I'm missing? For the recorded I tried timetraveling back and then one day forward with no luck



Do you mean you can't get any eggs to spawn on Bunny Day? Maybe the eggs you are using to decorate with are taking up space of the eggs that could spawn?


----------



## Red Cat

Story said:


> I'm decorating my beach with Earth (rock ones) eggs but I can't seems to get any to respond on Bunny Day. Is there something I'm missing? For the recorded I tried timetraveling back and then one day forward with no luck



I remember someone saying that you have to TT to Easter in another year to get the earth, tree, and stone eggs to re-spawn. I think each character has separate rocks for getting Easter eggs if I remember correctly, so you could try creating a new character if you don't have 4 already and see if that works.


----------



## Lugia Revival

If you talk to to a villager so much that he/she gets annoyed, how low does it lower your friendship?


----------



## Red Cat

Lugia Revival said:


> If you talk to to a villager so much that he/she gets annoyed, how low does it lower your friendship?



I don't know if it lowers their friendship in ACNL. They don't really get annoyed, they just act like they are too busy to talk.


----------



## Buttonsy

I got a letter from Jitters saying that he went to the next town and will be back in two days- I'd assume it was a joke but I haven't seen him all day so far... I guess I haven't checked the museum but I can't see Muffy so I'd assume she is already there and I've never seen two villagers in the museum at once. Did he... actually leave for two days?

EDIT: Never mind, i finally found him


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Buttonsy said:


> I got a letter from Jitters saying that he went to the next town and will be back in two days- I'd assume it was a joke but I haven't seen him all day so far... I guess I haven't checked the museum but I can't see Muffy so I'd assume she is already there and I've never seen two villagers in the museum at once. Did he... actually leave for two days?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, i finally found him



WHAT THE?


----------



## Buttonsy

I was wondering if anyone knows if setting up your campsite when you are expecting your last random move-in soon interferes? I have 8 villagers, all unpacked, and so I could get my last random move-in any day, but I also am gonna be able to set-up the campsite very soon. Should I make sure not to pay it all off until I get my last random move-in? I know that I'd still be able to get 10 villagers, but would the last two have to be from the campsite rather than just the last one?


----------



## treetops

Never mind, everything has been solved, haha.


----------



## duckvely

Buttonsy said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if setting up your campsite when you are expecting your last random move-in soon interferes? I have 8 villagers, all unpacked, and so I could get my last random move-in any day, but I also am gonna be able to set-up the campsite very soon. Should I make sure not to pay it all off until I get my last random move-in? I know that I'd still be able to get 10 villagers, but would the last two have to be from the campsite rather than just the last one?



It doesn't interfere with the way you'll get your 8th villager. It only adds another way for a villager to move in other than moving in randomly. You can still get your 8th randomly if you build your campsite unless you get a villager to move in through the campsite before someone randomly moves in.


----------



## Byebi

Is this normal???

I'm plot resetting for O'hare. first 2-3 times, he moved right next to static, onto my path.
4th reset, he's on the other side of town
ive resetted like 5 more times now and he's back in the same spot as he was the first few times (next to static)
I haven't loaded any other characters up
this is really creeping me out;;;


----------



## Buttonsy

If you have an item equipped when you update your dream address, will your character be holding that item in the dream? I just have a really nice umbrella and am wondering whether or not it's worth it to equip it when I update the dream address, and also want to avoid accidentally updating my dream address when I have a shovel or something.

Also thanks bogummy for answering my last question!!!


----------



## Laurelinde

Does anyone know what kind of roof Kevin has on his house? (There's a photo of it here: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Kevin?file=Kevins-house-exterior.jpg) It looks like one of the thatched roofs but it's a much brighter, lighter color than the straw thatch I have on my alt's house. (That finally came up in Tom Nook's this week - first time since February!) I haven't seen anything like it in the shop as an option, but it's nice.


----------



## wolfie1

Does anyone know whether tarantulas and scorpions can appear when the gate is open? I don't want my neighbors bugging me constantly even though I love them, lol. And can they appear when there's someone in town?


----------



## 727

can anyone help me bcause i'm having a hard time trying to find the gar and saddled birch i went online and they all say june and the times of when you  can catch them but still no luck.am i just fishing in the wrong spot or what ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i already caught the giant snakehead.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

727 said:


> can anyone help me bcause i'm having a hard time trying to find the gar and saddled birch i went online and they all say june and the times of when you  can catch them but still no luck.am i just fishing in the wrong spot or what ?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i already caught the giant snakehead.



Where are you fishing?


----------



## 727

all over the river/lake thing Awesomeness1230 /update i was able to finally catch the saddled birchir  one to donate and i sold a couple of them   so all i need is the gar and i don't know where's the best place to fish for it i mean i know its a really long shadow in the lake/river whatever you want to call it but what i really want to know is the perfect time to catch it.


----------



## Ras

wolfie1 said:


> Does anyone know whether tarantulas and scorpions can appear when the gate is open? I don't want my neighbors bugging me constantly even though I love them, lol. And can they appear when there's someone in town?



No, they won't appear with the gates open.  I'm about 99% sure of that.  And I'm pretty sure it was said you can't get them in another town because they won't appear under those conditions either.


----------



## Buttonsy

Today is my birthday, and I was wondering, do I have to wait until all the villagers are awake to have a chance at having any of the villagers at my party? Like, for example, Deirdre is an uchi so she doesn't wake up until noon-ish, will she still have a chance of being at my party if I start the game before noon since it's my birthday or will I have to wait until everyone is awake to celebrate my party unless I want all normals/other early waking villagers?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Buttonsy said:


> Today is my birthday, and I was wondering, do I have to wait until all the villagers are awake to have a chance at having any of the villagers at my party? Like, for example, Deirdre is an uchi so she doesn't wake up until noon-ish, will she still have a chance of being at my party if I start the game before noon since it's my birthday or will I have to wait until everyone is awake to celebrate my party unless I want all normals/other early waking villagers?



I have no idea, but I'm taking a punt at that they can attend your party even if they aren't up for the day.


----------



## Byebi

Awesomeness1230 said:


> I have no idea, but I'm taking a punt at that they can attend your party even if they aren't up for the day.



it would be cute if they woke up earlier that day just to attend your party


----------



## Charcolor

Buttonsy said:


> Today is my birthday, and I was wondering, do I have to wait until all the villagers are awake to have a chance at having any of the villagers at my party? Like, for example, Deirdre is an uchi so she doesn't wake up until noon-ish, will she still have a chance of being at my party if I start the game before noon since it's my birthday or will I have to wait until everyone is awake to celebrate my party unless I want all normals/other early waking villagers?



no, it doesn't matter. on my birthday, tammy (an uchi) hosted my party even though it was before her wake-up time. this means that after the party she immediately went back to sleep lol


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Does anyone know how many days it takes to unlock the QR machine?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Does anyone know how many days it takes to unlock the QR machine?



Talking to the sister who is sowing for about 10-12 days straight or so


----------



## Kilo

where do ppl get the cute pixels to show what dreamies you want?


----------



## treetops

Kilo said:


> where do ppl get the cute pixels to show what dreamies you want?



They're found here!


----------



## Inka

I have beautiful ordinance in my town. Since I changed it from a bell boom one I actually have less new flowers growing then before. My question is - shall I still water my flowers (golden can) even if I have beautiful ordinance? Or it won't make any difference?


----------



## NicoShaytan

So what's the best way to go about breeding hybrid flowers? Placing them beside each other, diagonal, what? And if someone could explain in more detail how to get blue roses, that would be great. What does the special red rose have to breed with to get the blue one?


----------



## AccfSally

Can your dream address change if you up date it on another 3DS?


----------



## Arabelle

Inka said:


> I have beautiful ordinance in my town. Since I changed it from a bell boom one I actually have less new flowers growing then before. My question is - shall I still water my flowers (golden can) even if I have beautiful ordinance? Or it won't make any difference?



I think new flowers are random.. (sometimes villagers plant new regular flowers and I believe they do it more often with beautiful town ordinance).  Technically you don't have to water all the flowers since they won't wilt or go gray, but if you use golden can i believe there's higher chance if getting a hybrid flower.  So water the flowers where you want hybrid colors.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NicoShaytan said:


> So what's the best way to go about breeding hybrid flowers? Placing them beside each other, diagonal, what? And if someone could explain in more detail how to get blue roses, that would be great. What does the special red rose have to breed with to get the blue one?



Hmm i always use the diagonal pattern and plant a ferterlizer in the middle. 

Like 

XOX
OFO
XOX

Think of O as the flower and F as fertilizer.  X is empty space for new hybrids to spawn.

To be honest I never grew my own blue roses >.<  much easier to buy one pair, place it by each other and water them everyday to breed more.  If youd like a pair of blue roses, feel free to message me.  I will give you a pair for free c:


----------



## MorningStar

Does it matter if you don't talk to a villager on the moving day, even if you've played? They send you a good-bye letter regardless, I'd imagine, but does it make it more or less likely that they'll give you their picture in their good-bye letter?

I just let someone come talk Chrissy into moving, saved and quit, then went back in because I'd realized I never said good-bye to her myself. However, when I went to her door, it said "Moved out." Not that I'm sad she moved or anything, but "as the mayor," does not saying goodbye really matter all that much?


----------



## Inka

Arabelle, thanks!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

MorningStar said:


> Does it matter if you don't talk to a villager on the moving day, even if you've played? They send you a good-bye letter regardless, I'd imagine, but does it make it more or less likely that they'll give you their picture in their good-bye letter?
> 
> I just let someone come talk Chrissy into moving, saved and quit, then went back in because I'd realized I never said good-bye to her myself. However, when I went to her door, it said "Moved out." Not that I'm sad she moved or anything, but "as the mayor," does not saying goodbye really matter all that much?



Probably not. If you're friendship level is high enough you'll get the pic regardless


----------



## Arabelle

MorningStar said:


> Does it matter if you don't talk to a villager on the moving day, even if you've played? They send you a good-bye letter regardless, I'd imagine, but does it make it more or less likely that they'll give you their picture in their good-bye letter?
> 
> I just let someone come talk Chrissy into moving, saved and quit, then went back in because I'd realized I never said good-bye to her myself. However, when I went to her door, it said "Moved out." Not that I'm sad she moved or anything, but "as the mayor," does not saying goodbye really matter all that much?



Yea I don't think it matters if you say good bye or not.  As long as you have a high friendship with the villager that's moving out, they'll send you a picture in the letter.  but then it's been a day so you probably got the letter already, heh ;__;


----------



## MorningStar

Arabelle said:


> Yea I don't think it matters if you say good bye or not.  As long as you have a high friendship with the villager that's moving out, they'll send you a picture in the letter.  but then it's been a day so you probably got the letter already, heh ;__;



I did, but I wasn't close to that villager anyway. I wanted her out. XD I'm mainly just curious if it matters if you said goodbye or not, but I guess it doesn't make that much of a different. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Laureline

I've seen people say that they have a villager in a box. What do they mean?


----------



## Ichigo.

Furisoa said:


> I've seen people say that they have a villager in a box. What do they mean?



You probably mean they have a villager in boxes? That means they have a villager who is ready to move out but hasn't moved out of their town yet. They say "in boxes" because when a villager is ready to move out, when you enter their home, they'll have packed their furniture into boxes. During this time, a mayor from another town (let's say Mayor B from Town B) may come and speak to the villager that is in boxes and ask them to move from that town to their town (Town B).


----------



## Laureline

aleonhart said:


> You probably mean they have a villager in boxes? That means they have a villager who is ready to move out but hasn't moved out of their town yet. They say "in boxes" because when a villager is ready to move out, when you enter their home, they'll have packed their furniture into boxes. During this time, a mayor from another town (let's say Mayor B from Town B) may come and speak to the villager that is in boxes and ask them to move from that town to their town (Town B).


Ohhh ok that makes sense now, thank you for explaining.


----------



## Kilo

im having trouble posting the little pixels...does anyone know how exactly?


----------



## treetops

One of my villagers will be moving out very soon. I want to make room for one of my dreamies, but I'm wondering if I have anything from my void, because the last town I went to is my cycling town. I went to my cycling town twice, though, so will my void be cleared, or will I still have villagers in my void?


----------



## Joltik

I have a villager moving out in a few days but a cycling town is reserving a dreamy for me so I was thinking of time travelling to get them to move out, however I have never done this before so how do I safely time travel to next week to move her out without losing any of my other villagers??


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Joltik said:


> I have a villager moving out in a few days but a cycling town is reserving a dreamy for me so I was thinking of time travelling to get them to move out, however I have never done this before so how do I safely time travel to next week to move her out without losing any of my other villagers??



TT to the next day, save and quit, ect ect.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

If you get a silver shovel, does the gem rock appear as well as or instead of the money rock?


----------



## MorningStar

There are two kinds of special rock. One spits out bells, and one is a "fake" rock in a different place than your permanent rocks that reveals ore instead.

However, with a silver shovel, sometimes ore pops out instead of bells. It's not the same thing as the fake ore rock; it's just a luckier version of the bell rock, that to my knowledge only works with the silver shovel.


----------



## A r i a n e

How long does it take to empty the void? One of my villagers moved out recently and I'm scared if I do trades on that town someone might end up picking him up without wanting to.


----------



## MorningStar

wearthesun said:


> How long does it take to empty the void? One of my villagers moved out recently and I'm scared if I do trades on that town someone might end up picking him up without wanting to.



To my knowledge, it'll clear your void if you visit a town that has ten villagers. If one is in boxes it doesn't count; I had a friend come to get Stitches from me when he was my 10th and I got one of his voided villagers the next day. If you have ten and none are moving, someone can come to you to clear their void, and vice versa.


----------



## A r i a n e

MorningStar said:


> To my knowledge, it'll clear your void if you visit a town that has ten villagers. If one is in boxes it doesn't count; I had a friend come to get Stitches from me when he was my 10th and I got one of his voided villagers the next day. If you have ten and none are moving, someone can come to you to clear their void, and vice versa.



Thank you! I have two towns and as of today both have 10 villagers, so I guess all I have to do is travel in between them.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

If you put bells or furniture on the ground before you plot reset, will the items stop the villager from putting their plot there!


----------



## Campy

Awesomeness1230 said:


> If you put bells or furniture on the ground before you plot reset, will the items stop the villager from putting their plot there!


Unfortunately not, no! They'll just plop their houses right on top of them, and your items will end up at the police station if you have one. If you don't have the police station yet, your items will be gone until you do!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Campy said:


> Unfortunately not, no! They'll just plop their houses right on top of them, and your items will end up at the police station if you have one. If you don't have the police station yet, your items will be gone until you do!



Ah okay. I was wondering if that would make plot resetting a bit easier, but it seems not. Oh well.


----------



## treetops

So very recently, Stitches got sick. This is his second day of being sick and I'm hoping to cure him as soon as possible. The reason for this is I haven't had anybody move out since a week ago, and I'm afraid that somebody will move without warning as it's getting close to that time where somebody's moving out. Because of the fact that Stitches is sick, my villagers cannot tell me about rumours on who's moving out.

My question is this -- can you get pings from villagers even when another is sick?


----------



## Laureline

Can you buy house customization's from another person's town? I've never done it and was wondering if it's possible, before I go and make a thread asking people. If I can come to their town for certain customization's.


----------



## Crash

Furisoa said:


> Can you buy house customization's from another person's town? I've never done it and was wondering if it's possible, before I go and make a thread asking people. If I can come to their town for certain customization's.


yep c: nook just says he'll have it sent to your town & then you can go back home and buy it!


----------



## UnicornPrincessOfDoom

How do you start to work in the coffee shop?


----------



## Ras

treetops said:


> So very recently, Stitches got sick. This is his second day of being sick and I'm hoping to cure him as soon as possible. The reason for this is I haven't had anybody move out since a week ago, and I'm afraid that somebody will move without warning as it's getting close to that time where somebody's moving out. Because of the fact that Stitches is sick, my villagers cannot tell me about rumours on who's moving out.
> 
> My question is this -- can you get pings from villagers even when another is sick?



They are sick for three days.  Someone can ping you to move during this time, though not if it is Stitches.  If he's the one picked to move, you have to just hope he's over his illness before his moving day.  I've never had this kind of bad luck (moving animal being sick), but I think it's possible.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

UnicornPrincessOfDoom said:


> How do you start to work in the coffee shop?



You just frequent the roost a lot.


----------



## Daydream

Here's a really stupid question. The answer might seem obvious and I probably know it, I just want to be sure. This is for anyone who has at least two copies of the game.

I'm now planning to buy a second game, a cartridge (the game I already have is digital). I plan to use it to cycle villagers and a few other stuff. I need to know, since I only have one 3DS, how am I supposed to transfer stuff from a town to the other? My only option would be to drop stuff at a friend's town, then collect it from my other game?


----------



## PrincessAurora

Pixr said:


> Here's a really stupid question. The answer might seem obvious and I probably know it, I just want to be sure. This is for anyone who has at least two copies of the game.
> 
> I'm now planning to buy a second game, a cartridge (the game I already have is digital). I plan to use it to cycle villagers and a few other stuff. I need to know, since I only have one 3DS, how am I supposed to transfer stuff from a town to the other? My only option would be to drop stuff at a friend's town, then collect it from my other game?



Unless you have two 3DS's on hand, that's the way you're gonna have go do it I believe. Luckily for me I can use my sister's 3DS to move stuff between my towns.


----------



## Daydream

PrincessAurora said:


> Unless you have two 3DS's on hand, that's the way you're gonna have go do it I believe. Luckily for me I can use my sister's 3DS to move stuff between my towns.



Alright, that's what I thought. Thanks for your answer.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

When Redd visits, how many pieces of artwork are legit and how many are fake?


----------



## OviRy8

Awesomeness1230 said:


> When Redd visits, how many pieces of artwork are legit and how many are fake?



Only one of the four is legit. The rest are counterfeit. Here's a guide to finding the fakes along with the real art piece.


----------



## g u a v a

Do any of you know if there's a detailed guide on how to get really high scores on the HHA tasks? 

I'm trying to unlock all of the rewards but I can't get anywhere near 300,000!


----------



## A r i a n e

Mayor Leaf said:


> Do any of you know if there's a detailed guide on how to get really high scores on the HHA tasks?
> 
> I'm trying to unlock all of the rewards but I can't get anywhere near 300,000!



this could help: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/hha-theme-challenges
When I was trying to unlock the gold exterior rewards I just filled my rooms with complete sets and it eventually worked.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Is there anything you can do to get Gracie to visit your town? I realllllly want to upgrade to the T&T emporium (I have TIY for more than 1.5 year now). I also have spend more than 100.000 bells, but so far, Gracie never visited my town...


----------



## ZebraQueen

Can you catch a snail without a bush?
Or I'm gonna need some bushes?


----------



## A r i a n e

ZebraQueen said:


> Can you catch a snail without a bush?
> Or I'm gonna need some bushes?



pretty sure you need bushes.


----------



## ZebraQueen

wearthesun said:


> pretty sure you need bushes.


well that sad but ok


----------



## JX-

How do I get the police station? Because none of my villagers are willing to request the police station. I've done the wet suit trick but whenever I wait 5-6 minutes, no one requests anything other than,"what should be my new catchphrase?" or something non pwp related. If anyone can help me get more pwps in general, that would be great.


----------



## Daydream

JX- said:


> How do I get the police station? Because none of my villagers are willing to request the police station. I've done the wet suit trick but whenever I wait 5-6 minutes, no one requests anything other than,"what should be my new catchphrase?" or something non pwp related. If anyone can help me get more pwps in general, that would be great.



There's nothing more you can do, sadly.  Keep doing the trick (if you haven't already receive a PWP request today).

It took me a while to get it in my town as well.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Scorpion not fighting me and not running away?

I dint had my net or nothing.. Saw a Scorpio I was running around it and he never hit me nor run away
I though he wil run away when I ran?


----------



## JX-

Pixr said:


> There's nothing more you can do, sadly.  Keep doing the trick (if you haven't already receive a PWP request today).
> 
> It took me a while to get it in my town as well.



Thanks. I'm usually patient about stuff like this, but this has been too long. Oh well hopefully I get it soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I wanted to ask if Kid Cat is even in the game. I have yet to see someone with Kid Cat in their town. Or is it really hard to find him? Just curious...


----------



## ZebraQueen

JX- said:


> Thanks. I'm usually patient about stuff like this, but this has been too long. Oh well hopefully I get it soon.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I wanted to ask if Kid Cat is even in the game. I have yet to see someone with Kid Cat in their town. Or is it really hard to find him? Just curious...



He is in the game


----------



## Daydream

I have a question for anyone who knows cycling well, and already switched their game's language. Please PM me.


----------



## Buttonsy

How long should past villagers keep visiting Main Street for (in a row)? I mean I know that until your void is cleared they can visit forever but I mean in a row, days and days on the same visit. Beardo has been in my Main Street for 6 days in a row now.


----------



## Daydream

Buttonsy said:


> How long should past villagers keep visiting Main Street for (in a row)? I mean I know that until your void is cleared they can visit forever but I mean in a row, days and days on the same visit. Beardo has been in my Main Street for 6 days in a row now.



I believe this doesn't work with voids, but with the villager cycle. I'm not 100% sure on that though!


----------



## Laureline

ZebraQueen said:


> Scorpion not fighting me and not running away?
> 
> I dint had my net or nothing.. Saw a Scorpio I was running around it and he never hit me nor run away
> I though he wil run away when I ran?


They usually only go after you when you have your net out.


----------



## Mentagon

Is there a way to get villagers to sit on your chairs/couches when they come over?


----------



## treetops

Where can I find a walking leaf? Do they appear under specific trees, or can you find them in any kind of trees?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Furisoa said:


> They usually only go after you when you have your net out.



I know that but he dint run away me running away from me running on top of him

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mentagon said:


> Is there a way to get villagers to sit on your chairs/couches when they come over?



Nope

- - - Post Merge - - -



treetops said:


> Where can I find a walking leaf? Do they appear under specific trees, or can you find them in any kind of trees?



Any tree in their time they appear close to a tree they look like if they were furniture at first then they show their true self


----------



## piske

how long are the cicadas out for? they are soooo annoying ;u;


----------



## Laureline

pechue said:


> how long are the cicadas out for? they are soooo annoying ;u;


The brown ones are here from july to august.


----------



## Buttonsy

Pixr said:


> I believe this doesn't work with voids, but with the villager cycle. I'm not 100% sure on that though!



Sorry, but I'm not entirely sure what you mean? I'm just curious as to how long he's going to keep visiting Main Street since he's been there every day for a week. I also don't really know the difference between villager cycles villagers and voided villagers, I thought both were just villagers you let go without adopting away?


----------



## Daydream

Buttonsy said:


> Sorry, but I'm not entirely sure what you mean? I'm just curious as to how long he's going to keep visiting Main Street since he's been there every day for a week. I also don't really know the difference between villager cycles villagers and voided villagers, I thought both were just villagers you let go without adopting away?



In your void, you'll find the last three villagers that moved out of your town but who were not adopted. In your cycle, you'll find any of the 16 last villagers who moved out of your town.

I believe that any villagers from your cycle can appear in your main street or your shops. I can't tell exactly how long the villagers will appear in it, this depends of how often villagers are moving out of your town. 

I hope this was clearer.


----------



## piske

Furisoa said:


> The brown ones are here from july to august.



oh man! I better get used to them then! ;u; thanks for your answer! :>


----------



## Griffon

How do I get all the mannequins? To begin with, mannequins can't be shared/sold, right? I know the 4th one you get comes from gracie, and I got the first one when my QR machine unlocked. So how do I get the other two?


----------



## Laureline

Griffon said:


> How do I get all the mannequins? To begin with, mannequins can't be shared/sold, right? I know the 4th one you get comes from gracie, and I got the first one when my QR machine unlocked. So how do I get the other two?


Correct they can't be shared or sold. I think you get one from buying a lot of clothes from able sisters.


----------



## lizasaur

Hi!
I'm new and hope this is the right place for this.
I've poked around and haven't found any definitive answers.

Is it possible for the game to be glitched, or things being more rare town-to-town?

I'm unable to find: Nibble Fish, Giant Snakehead, Gar, Tarantula, Scorpion, and Walking Leaf.

I've read up on the seasons and times, and all I do is patrol, patrol, patrol. And nothing. It was even raining today, and I was so stoked because surely the Walking Leaf would appear, and it hasn't. I've done everything I can think of (although it wasn't mentioned as necessary in any of the posts I've read) like clearing flowers away from the tree bases, spooking off cicadas and beetles, and shaking the trees. Walking with, and without, my net out. I'm really frustrated about the Gar and Snakehead as well, since they're supposed to be uncommon, but I'm finding a fair amount of Arapaima and even Colecanth. 

I'm just very frustrated. It's been days and my hands hurt from playing so much.


----------



## Griffon

So the new character trick, you know, choosing where villager houses go, isn't working for me. I'm expecting someone to move in today, so instead of loading one of my already made characters, I choose 'new save file' instead. And of course the villager plopped their house down in a very inconvenient spot, so I eject the game card and then restart with another new save file. Except that the house stubbornly remains in the same. exact. spot. 

I've done this three separate times and the house hasn't moved! And I know for a fact that I didn't accidentally load a saved character. 

I am so angry. Someone please help  

(Edit: I'm making a thread because I can't play today until I get the dumb house thing figured)


----------



## lizasaur

Okay, weird.
My town didn't celebrate the 4th of July. The date is accurate (the time is off by an hour and a half to better fit my schedule).
The only thing I can think of is that the Early Bird ordinance was enacted that morning cause I wanted everyone to go to bed earlier cause one suggestion I saw about the Scorpion and Tarantula was that they won't come out if villagers are out and about and mine are roaming around till 2am game time. .-.


----------



## Daydream

lizasaur said:


> Okay, weird.
> My town didn't celebrate the 4th of July. The date is accurate (the time is off by an hour and a half to better fit my schedule).
> The only thing I can think of is that the Early Bird ordinance was enacted that morning cause I wanted everyone to go to bed earlier cause one suggestion I saw about the Scorpion and Tarantula was that they won't come out if villagers are out and about and mine are roaming around till 2am game time. .-.



But... There's no special event for the 4th of July in Animal Crossing xD


----------



## A r i a n e

lizasaur said:


> Okay, weird.
> My town didn't celebrate the 4th of July. The date is accurate (the time is off by an hour and a half to better fit my schedule).
> The only thing I can think of is that the Early Bird ordinance was enacted that morning cause I wanted everyone to go to bed earlier cause one suggestion I saw about the Scorpion and Tarantula was that they won't come out if villagers are out and about and mine are roaming around till 2am game time. .-.



the 4th of July isn't celebrated in Europe, I think. My games are in french and nothing happened yesterday.


----------



## lizasaur

Pixr said:


> But... There's no special event for the 4th of July in Animal Crossing xD



Ahhh, I thought there was a Fireworks Show. My mistake 



New questions:
- Still frustrated about the lack of creatures. I have funding for a public works project happening, does anyone suppose that has any impact? I can't find anything one way or another.
- I just realized I had messy hair (I didn't know that was a thing), but I read that that's not supposed to happen if you have the Beautiful Town ordinance... which I did.
- I'm really thinking something is just messed up though, even though my data is up to date. Jewel beetles are super common right now, but other things that are supposed to be uncommon *cough*Walking Leaf in the rain, Giant Snakeheads*cough* literally don't exist. 
- Do you stop getting fossils one the collection is complete? I completed those earlier, but only had 3. I've cased the entire town, even doing the "up on the D pad" trick. .-.

Sorry if any of this is obvious and I just phrased it wrong and couldn't find answers. :c


----------



## Hollstein

How many buried items appear every day? (e.g. gyroids, fossils and ore)


----------



## Buttonsy

Hollstein said:


> How many buried items appear every day? (e.g. gyroids, fossils and ore)



I can't be 100% sure, but on average, I've found that there are around 4 fossils every day, varying amounts of gyroids not every day (usually only after it rains I think?), and ore isn't usually buried. There is one "fake" rock with ore inside it every day, and depending on what kind of shovel you use, there is a chance of the money rock spitting out ore instead.


----------



## Ras

lizasaur said:


> New questions:
> - Still frustrated about the lack of creatures. I have funding for a public works project happening, does anyone suppose that has any impact? I can't find anything one way or another.



No, I don't think so.  Rare creatures are rare.  Some of the creatures you mentioned can't be found with your town gates open, and walking leafs need to have space around trees if you have a bunch of flowers.  Otherwise, IDK.



> - I just realized I had messy hair (I didn't know that was a thing), but I read that that's not supposed to happen if you have the Beautiful Town ordinance... which I did.



The Beautiful Town ordinance will stop roaches, but not your hair.  If you don't play for a long time, that's what happens.



> - Do you stop getting fossils one the collection is complete? I completed those earlier, but only had 3. I've cased the entire town, even doing the "up on the D pad" trick. .-.



Nope.  You still get the fossils.  To stop that, I buried fossils on a part of the shore you can only get to with a wetsuit.  You're either missing them, or something is wrong, which just doesn't seem that likely to me.  If you were glitching out, I'd think you'd have bigger issues than you have.


----------



## lizasaur

Ras said:


> No, I don't think so.  Rare creatures are rare.  Some of the creatures you mentioned can't be found with your town gates open, and walking leafs need to have space around trees if you have a bunch of flowers.  Otherwise, IDK.
> 
> The Beautiful Town ordinance will stop roaches, but not your hair.  If you don't play for a long time, that's what happens.
> 
> Nope.  You still get the fossils.  To stop that, I buried fossils on a part of the shore you can only get to with a wetsuit.  You're either missing them, or something is wrong, which just doesn't seem that likely to me.  If you were glitching out, I'd think you'd have bigger issues than you have.



Thanks for the response!
I guess maybe the guide I saw is wrong? I did most of my reading on Thonky and the AC Wikia... 

New questions, for you (or anyone):

- Do villagers talk about things from their previous village if they get adopted? 
Honestly, I got ACNL because my ex kept telling me to, and we played together alot. When we broke up, I obviously quit playing (for about a year), and my first order of business upon picking it back up was removing him as a contact in Animal Crossing, and yet, some of the original villagers are still like "Hey he was cool do you think he'll come back sometime?" which... >_> Honestly is a big part of why I want them gone, although I never really jived with them in the first place. But I don't want some poor adopter having this villager asking them about a stranger o-o

- Are there consequences to trying to force them to move (ie, ignoring, beating with a net)? 
I haven't found any, but mysteriously about 1/4 of my flowers were dead today, which seems unusual and is the only change I've made. EDIT: Actually, no. I changed my system time because that was super wrong somehow, and it also affected my in game time, but the changes weren't the same o-o

Thanks in advance


----------



## Licorice

Random question. If you adopt a villager that will move in tomorrow and someone with an unclean void visits your town, could the void villager overwrite the one you adopted? Note that the plot of the adopted villager isn't even down yet. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Ras

lizasaur said:


> - Do villagers talk about things from their previous village if they get adopted?
> Honestly, I got ACNL because my ex kept telling me to, and we played together alot. When we broke up, I obviously quit playing (for about a year), and my first order of business upon picking it back up was removing him as a contact in Animal Crossing, and yet, some of the original villagers are still like "Hey he was cool do you think he'll come back sometime?" which... >_> Honestly is a big part of why I want them gone, although I never really jived with them in the first place. But I don't want some poor adopter having this villager asking them about a stranger o-o



They will talk about the village they came from, but not visitors they met when they were there.  They only talk to you about that anyway.  If I were to visit your village, they would not bring him up if I talked to them.  I think the only thing they will talk about in their new town is your town tune, and you or other characters you have.  Like, they'd say, "I used to live near someone called lizasaur. She was a real bell pincher!"



> - Are there consequences to trying to force them to move (ie, ignoring, beating with a net)?
> I haven't found any, but mysteriously about 1/4 of my flowers were dead today, which seems unusual and is the only change I've made. EDIT: Actually, no. I changed my system time because that was super wrong somehow, and it also affected my in game time, but the changes weren't the same o-o



Who wants to move is really pretty random, and beating them won't make them less or more likely to move.  It will lower their friendship level with you, which increases the likelihood that when you tell them to go ahead and move, they will say, "No, I'm staying so we can be better friends."  If that happens, quit without saving and have nothing to do with them until they're gone.



Licorice said:


> Random question. If you adopt a villager that will move in tomorrow and someone with an unclean void visits your town, could the void villager overwrite the one you adopted? Note that the plot of the adopted villager isn't even down yet. Can anyone confirm?



No, you're safe.  Once you agree to have them move in, it's pretty much locked down.


----------



## A r i a n e

this might be a stupid question, but are the 7/11 and 24 hour sets the same or different items?


----------



## piske

what is the best time to tan during the summer? :>


----------



## Crona

can villagers suggest public works projects while one is being built or demolished?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Crona said:


> can villagers suggest public works projects while one is being built or demolished?



Yes they can

- - - Post Merge - - -



pechue said:


> what is the best time to tan during the summer? :>



Anytime when there sun out, but much better it's go to the island

- - - Post Merge - - -



wearthesun said:


> this might be a stupid question, but are the 7/11 and 24 hour sets the same or different items?



7/11 it's a set but the 24th items are items that can go well with the 7/11, so basically yes they are


----------



## lizasaur

I'm back with new questions!

- Is it just me or do the shadows of bass seem to appear differently? In some instances, they're shorter and fatter, and others, slimmer and longer. Maybe it's just the angle... but I try so hard to avoid them, and keep getting rudely surprised T_T

- Is there any rhyme or reason for some of the villagers requests? Snake just asked me for a Butterfly, which has to be given to him by the end of the day (which is almost here), and the butterflies are gone >_> This isn't the first time I've gotten an impossible request and I kinda hate it cause it means I'm rude for saying no, and rude for not keeping my word .-.

- Does Island grass wear and tear like mainland grass?

- And, speaking of, what causes that? I read somewhere that degradation isn't as bad as previous games because "you can walk faster, so you don't have to run as much", but I was also told that even "walking fast" (thumbstick to the max / dust kicking up behind you), causes degradation. Which is it?

- What makes stags and other beetles flee when you *don't* run by them? There've been a few instances where ones a few trees away from me take off. I think it's only when I miss, and smack the tree, and scare off the other stag... but I'm not 100%. Any confirmation or explanation would be very helpful! 

- Do tarantulas and scorpions need clearings away from trees/flowers/clovers, like the Walking Leaf? I got ONE walking leaf finally, but it was in a pretty thick tree area... I'm just wondering what the deal with those two is. The guide said they're detected by their sound, but... I've never heard their sound, and can't even hear it in the videos of people catching them. Is it like the Mole Cricket where you have to listen, and then you find it, and if you don't follow the sound or whatever, you just won't encounter them? ALSO, I read that they're the only things that villagers will note the presence of? What does this mean, if it's even true? I've tried talking to villagers that are out and they never say "Oooh there's a scary Scorpion over there!", which I was thinking might have to be another trigger for their appearance?

- Do your villagers really go to other towns? They say they do, but Wart Jr. just told me that he recently visited and spoke to my ex which really... really... freaks me out .-. I mean he's not even connected anymore, so is it just a weird blurb, like how others talk about him, or is it more like... the void or something similar to how like, even though Boone moved away a long time ago, still visited?

Sorry for all the weird questions @w@ Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Hollstein

My villager is walking around inside their house with a thought bubble over their heads. When I talk to him, he just says he's trying to concentrate. What does this mean? It's not the sad mood.


Another question I have is how do you put pictures into your signature? I see a lot of people with their villagers in their signature but I can't work out how to do that.


----------



## wolfie1

lizasaur said:


> - Is it just me or do the shadows of bass seem to appear differently? In some instances, they're shorter and fatter, and others, slimmer and longer. Maybe it's just the angle... but I try so hard to avoid them, and keep getting rudely surprised T_T



Yes, they are different so as to be more realistic (you know, some fish of the same species can be larger than others), but in order for them to be other fish such as the Napoleon fish they have to be way longer, so there is no room for confusion once you learn that.



lizasaur said:


> - Is there any rhyme or reason for some of the villagers requests? Snake just asked me for a Butterfly, which has to be given to him by the end of the day (which is almost here), and the butterflies are gone >_> This isn't the first time I've gotten an impossible request and I kinda hate it cause it means I'm rude for saying no, and rude for not keeping my word .-.



If your town is set in summer, there is still one buttterfly you can catch at night: the emperor butterfly. However, I agree that they sometimes ask for impossible things (Cube and Henry asked for a cicada in June). And don't worry about saying no, because actually it is better than saying yes and not following through. If you say yes and don't follow through, your friendship level will go down.



lizasaur said:


> - Does Island grass wear and tear like mainland grass? And, speaking of, what causes that? I read somewhere that degradation isn't as bad as previous games because "you can walk faster, so you don't have to run as much", but I was also told that even "walking fast" (thumbstick to the max / dust kicking up behind you), causes degradation. Which is it?



I'm not sure but I'd say yes because it is grass at the end of the day. Degradation is caused by walking or running repeatedly on the same patches of grass. If you run, it'll wear off faster than if you walk. And it is true that it isn't as bad as in City Folk, because it takes longer for the grass to wear off than in New Leaf, and the same goes for reappearing.



lizasaur said:


> - What makes stags and other beetles flee when you *don't* run by them? There've been a few instances where ones a few trees away from me take off. I think it's only when I miss, and smack the tree, and scare off the other stag... but I'm not 100%. Any confirmation or explanation would be very helpful!



Some stags are easier to scare than others (Hercules or golden, for instance) so it only takes for you to walk at a normal pace, like, 6 tiles away from them to scare them. You have to sneak up on them very slow. The same goes for when there are several stags next to one another. You'll have to choose which one to catch because the other one will flee.



lizasaur said:


> - Do tarantulas and scorpions need clearings away from trees/flowers/clovers, like the Walking Leaf? I got ONE walking leaf finally, but it was in a pretty thick tree area... I'm just wondering what the deal with those two is. The guide said they're detected by their sound, but... I've never heard their sound, and can't even hear it in the videos of people catching them. Is it like the Mole Cricket where you have to listen, and then you find it, and if you don't follow the sound or whatever, you just won't encounter them? ALSO, I read that they're the only things that villagers will note the presence of? What does this mean, if it's even true? I've tried talking to villagers that are out and they never say "Oooh there's a scary Scorpion over there!", which I was thinking might have to be another trigger for their appearance?



I got my tarantula and scorpion on the plaza or by the train station, which is where they most often spawn (at least for me), because there are a lot of clearings. They will spawn anywhere there are no flowers, but they can move on top of them and disappear if you don't catch them in time. You have to get your net far away from them so that they're not scared and sting you and then approach them while holding A. They may turn around and hiss or do some eerie sounds, but they'll stand still, so you can approach them really slow and catch them. As for the villagers thing, I haven't been told there was a scorpion or a tarantula nearby, but I've heard it's true. Maybe it only works if you can see them loitering around as you talk to your villagers?



lizasaur said:


> - Do your villagers really go to other towns? They say they do, but Wart Jr. just told me that he recently visited and spoke to my ex which really... really... freaks me out .-. I mean he's not even connected anymore, so is it just a weird blurb, like how others talk about him, or is it more like... the void or something similar to how like, even though Boone moved away a long time ago, still visited?



They don't leave your town, but they may talk about other players who have come to yours and have spoken to your villagers. It is not connected to the void, as that is another thing.





Hollstein said:


> My villager is walking around inside their house with a thought bubble over their heads. When I talk to him, he just says he's trying to concentrate. What does this mean? It's not the sad mood.



Maybe you've talked to him too much so he just needs to rest for a while. If you come back sometime later, he won't be thinking any more.



Hollstein said:


> Another question I have is how do you put pictures into your signature? I see a lot of people with their villagers in their signature but I can't work out how to do that.



There is a section called the "Museum Shop" right above the "Basement". You can ask for signatures there if you don't know how to make them.


----------



## Laureline

Which island tours provides banana tree's? I've been trying to get some bananas.


----------



## lizasaur

Oh my gosh you're so helpful, thank you so much!!!


----------



## moonbunny

Furisoa said:


> Which island tours provides banana tree's? I've been trying to get some bananas.



I got some bananas from the beetle hunting tour.


----------



## lizasaur

A few more questions:

- Is it true that someone asks to move every six days? Was there ever a definitive answer on this, and whether or not ignoring villagers or being friendly with them makes them more likely to move? FWIW, the ones I was friendliest with moved first during my absence, so I have no idea if they ever pinged or not. But my most recent move, Dora, was fairly ignored  I wanna keep these guys moving and get the rest of my dreamies *-*

- Do people really hack the game, and is that allowed in this community???

- Are there any town plotting apps? Like that has PWP, houses, flowers, etc, so you can plan where and how to put everything because the items fill up the squares appropriately?

Also, I just wanted to give a big thanks for the bug advice. I've gotten three scorpions and one tarantula already!!!


----------



## ZebraQueen

lizasaur said:


> A few more questions:
> 
> 
> - Do people really hack the game, and is that allowed in this community???



Yes there are some people who hack the game but no it's not allowed in this community it's actually breakings rule

- - - Post Merge - - -



lizasaur said:


> A few more questions:
> 
> - Is it true that someone asks to move every six days? Was there ever a definitive answer on this, and whether or not ignoring villagers or being friendly with them makes them more likely to move? FWIW, the ones I was friendliest with moved first during my absence, so I have no idea if they ever pinged or not. But my most recent move, Dora, was fairly ignored  I wanna keep these guys moving and get the rest of my dreamies *-*
> 
> - Are there any town plotting apps? Like that has PWP, houses, flowers, etc, so you can plan where and how to put everything because the items fill up the squares appropriately?
> 
> Also, I just wanted to give a big thanks for the bug advice. I've gotten three scorpions and one tarantula already!!!



For the first one I really don't know because after one has moved 2 days can pass a villager can ask to move
So not sure not that one but I wouldn't recommend it because you can loose your dreamies

And second one I also don't know if they are plotting apps
I just plot everything by looking at my map


----------



## Crona

if i have 10 villagers, and someone is moving out (in boxes), can i ask another villager to move in or will it not work?


----------



## Chicha

Crona said:


> if i have 10 villagers, and someone is moving out (in boxes), can i ask another villager to move in or will it not work?



No, you would have to wait until the next day so you can adopt a villager. The game will still count that villager's house as 10 total even when they're adopted out.


----------



## Crona

toukool said:


> No, you would have to wait until the next day so you can adopt a villager. The game will still count that villager's house as 10 total even when they're adopted out.



alright, thank you!


----------



## Laureline

So I have Apple moving out, but I wanted her shirt to change. If I send her three letters with a shirt, will she change her mind without telling me about moving?


----------



## treetops

I've been wanting to regrow my grass lately, and one thing I've heard that is useful is that putting patterns/paths on the ground will prevent grass deterioration. Can grass still grow when you put patterns/paths down on the ground, or will it stay the same when you first put the pattern/path down?


----------



## Hollstein

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Hollstein

Hiiiii, so my friend came over and she gave me a lot of stuff, which I'm SUPER thankful for, but I'm trying to get another Jacob's Ladder. Since your town can't be perfect while you have items on the floor, I was wondering if someone comes and gives you items do you lose your streak of perfect-town days?


----------



## AudyBanana

If you leave items on the ground past 6 a.m. the next day (which is when a new day starts in ACNL) then you will lose perfect town status. If you pick up the items before then, you?ll be fine.


----------



## lizasaur

A few more questions (sorry >.<)

- How long do past villagers stay on Main Street? Boone's been there for atleast 3 days now, day and night. It makes me so sad, what if he wants to come back but can't cause I have 10? ;w;

- My Nook Store is expanding tomorrow. If I purchase things today, will it count towards the next upgrade, or do I need to wait for the upgrade?

- Do items that fall from trees... are they only things you already have in your catalog, or is it ever new stuff? How do you get new items? Is it really only through luck with the Nook Store, and I'm suffering cause mine is so small? >.>


----------



## Laureline

lizasaur said:


> A few more questions (sorry >.<)
> 
> - How long do past villagers stay on Main Street? Boone's been there for atleast 3 days now, day and night. It makes me so sad, what if he wants to come back but can't cause I have 10? ;w;


He can't come back till you move out 16 villagers after he moved out.


----------



## wolfie1

lizasaur said:


> - How long do past villagers stay on Main Street? Boone's been there for atleast 3 days now, day and night. It makes me so sad, what if he wants to come back but can't cause I have 10? ;w;



He can't come back until you've gone through the 16-villager cycle, that is, until 16 different villagers have moved out after Boone. If you mean whether he disappears from Main Street or not, he'll stay there until 6 villagers have moved out and they'll be walking around. As soon as a 7th one moves out, the first one that appeared on Main Street will disappear.



lizasaur said:


> - My Nook Store is expanding tomorrow. If I purchase things today, will it count towards the next upgrade, or do I need to wait for the upgrade?



Unfortunately it will count towards the next upgrade as soon as the current upgrade has been built.



lizasaur said:


> - Do items that fall from trees... are they only things you already have in your catalog, or is it ever new stuff? How do you get new items? Is it really only through luck with the Nook Store, and I'm suffering cause mine is so small? >.>



They can be anything, aside from DLC. I don't think spotlight items can fall from trees either, but you can pretty much fill up your catalog by shaking your trees. You can algo go to other towns whose shop is bigger and you can purchase items you don't have there.


----------



## lizasaur

Thank you so much for all your help!

I just have one more question, which I forgot >.>"

Does multiple closets/dressers allow you to store more items? Right now I only have one dresser and it's nearly full, and I've noticed that like, in lockers, it's the same stuff. So before I order / get more closets / dressers... will it make a difference? Thanks


----------



## Laureline

lizasaur said:


> Thank you so much for all your help!
> 
> I just have one more question, which I forgot >.>"
> 
> Does multiple closets/dressers allow you to store more items? Right now I only have one dresser and it's nearly full, and I've noticed that like, in lockers, it's the same stuff. So before I order / get more closets / dressers... will it make a difference? Thanks


No it won't, I had like seven in my house at one time. It made no difference.


----------



## Chicha

lizasaur said:


> Thank you so much for all your help!
> 
> I just have one more question, which I forgot >.>"
> 
> Does multiple closets/dressers allow you to store more items? Right now I only have one dresser and it's nearly full, and I've noticed that like, in lockers, it's the same stuff. So before I order / get more closets / dressers... will it make a difference? Thanks



No, unfortunately they all connect to the same source. You can try to use the second floor of the museum to buy out all four rooms in the exhibit to put things there.

The only way to have separate storage is by having multiple playable characters.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Does having a perfect town increases the chances of four leaf cloves spawning? Ever since I reached perfect town status I've been getting more of them.


----------



## Jazzy_7

If I have a perfect town, how long does it take for Jacob Ladders to spawn?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Can villagers changed their umbrella?


----------



## AccfSally

ZebraQueen said:


> Can villagers changed their umbrella?



Yes  You can mail them one.


----------



## ZebraQueen

AccfSally said:


> Yes  You can mail them one.



Ok good

Zebra shirts and zebra umbrella for everyone now
Jajaja


----------



## maplecheek

Does TT'ing lower turnip prices? I am wondering if TT will prevent turnip prices from going up. I don't have turnips to rot from TT, but am wondering because I notice that the prices are below 100 after TT in one of my towns.


----------



## lizasaur

maplecheek said:


> Does TT'ing lower turnip prices? I am wondering if TT will prevent turnip prices from going up. I don't have turnips to rot from TT, but am wondering because I notice that the prices are below 100 after TT in one of my towns.



EDIT: I misread your question @_@


----------



## ZebraQueen

maplecheek said:


> Does TT'ing lower turnip prices? I am wondering if TT will prevent turnip prices from going up. I don't have turnips to rot from TT, but am wondering because I notice that the prices are below 100 after TT in one of my towns.



No not exacly 
It's just sometime by luck
One week it could be high and raise more
Another week it's low and it lowers more
Another it's just complete random like from high to low


----------



## lizasaur

Okay, a couple more questions @w@

- Renee just told me that Rodney is thinking of moving. I went to talk to him, to egg him on, and he didn't say anything about moving. Did talking to him just now mess things up? D:
UPDATE: He just pinged me and I ran away ;-; I didn't want to encourage him, but what if he was asking to move? gah D:

- If I drop to 8 villagers at a time, is the game going to generate a one? Will it be random, or someone from Main Street?


----------



## maplecheek

Villagers ping you to tell you they are moving. They will not tell you if you just have a conversation with them.

I am not sure about the 8 villagers questions, but it happens sometimes that someone moves in when you only have 8, but they will not be from main street. Main street villagers are your old villagers that have moved away already.


----------



## Daydream

Question ~ Can a walking leaf appear beside a fruit tree?


----------



## lizasaur

Pixr said:


> Question ~ Can a walking leaf appear beside a fruit tree?



I believe so, so long as the ground around the tree is clear of fruit, flowers, etc 

I've only seen a few, but I'm fairly certain once was by a fruit tree...

- - - Post Merge - - -



maplecheek said:


> Villagers ping you to tell you they are moving. They will not tell you if you just have a conversation with them.
> 
> I am not sure about the 8 villagers questions, but it happens sometimes that someone moves in when you only have 8, but they will not be from main street. Main street villagers are your old villagers that have moved away already.



Thank you for the help! 
He wound up moving without once pinging me :v

New question (for you, or anyone)-
I'm still only getting 3 fossils a day. Day and night, I've combed my entire town, row by row, tilting up to look behind buildings and trees. From what I understand, the fourth fossil has to be somewhere, but /where/? I'm about ready to run through all my flowers and take down all my trees. But it's for sure that it can't spawn /under/ a house, tree, or flowers, right? I'm running out of ideas :c


----------



## Ehingen Guy

lizasaur said:


> Hi!
> I'm new and hope this is the right place for this.
> I've poked around and haven't found any definitive answers.
> 
> Is it possible for the game to be glitched, or things being more rare town-to-town?
> 
> I'm unable to find: Nibble Fish, Giant Snakehead, Gar, Tarantula, Scorpion, and Walking Leaf.
> 
> I've read up on the seasons and times, and all I do is patrol, patrol, patrol. And nothing. It was even raining today, and I was so stoked because surely the Walking Leaf would appear, and it hasn't. I've done everything I can think of (although it wasn't mentioned as necessary in any of the posts I've read) like clearing flowers away from the tree bases, spooking off cicadas and beetles, and shaking the trees. Walking with, and without, my net out. I'm really frustrated about the Gar and Snakehead as well, since they're supposed to be uncommon, but I'm finding a fair amount of Arapaima and even Colecanth.
> 
> I'm just very frustrated. It's been days and my hands hurt from playing so much.



The walking leaf looks like a dropped furniture item and starts moving when you get close. The giant snakehead and gar are found in the large area in the upper river. The snakehead is easier to catch in the morning, while the gar is more common in the evening.





Jazzy_7 said:


> If I have a perfect town, how long does it take for Jacob Ladders to spawn?



Jacob's Ladders spawn randomly, as long as your town remains perfect.


----------



## Daydream

lizasaur said:


> I believe so, so long as the ground around the tree is clear of fruit, flowers, etc
> 
> I've only seen a few, but I'm fairly certain once was by a fruit tree...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the help!
> He wound up moving without once pinging me :v
> 
> New question (for you, or anyone)-
> I'm still only getting 3 fossils a day. Day and night, I've combed my entire town, row by row, tilting up to look behind buildings and trees. From what I understand, the fourth fossil has to be somewhere, but /where/? I'm about ready to run through all my flowers and take down all my trees. But it's for sure that it can't spawn /under/ a house, tree, or flowers, right? I'm running out of ideas :c



Oh, great! I didn't see a single walking leaf since the beginning of July and thought it was because I almost have only fruit trees.

Thank you very much for your answer.


----------



## Chicha

lizasaur said:


> New question (for you, or anyone)-
> I'm still only getting 3 fossils a day. Day and night, I've combed my entire town, row by row, tilting up to look behind buildings and trees. From what I understand, the fourth fossil has to be somewhere, but /where/? I'm about ready to run through all my flowers and take down all my trees. But it's for sure that it can't spawn /under/ a house, tree, or flowers, right? I'm running out of ideas :c



Fossils will only spawn if your town has enough space. In my main town, I've run into this problem until I realized almost all of my town was full of trees, paths, flowers, bushes, etc. To make the fossils & the fake rock spawn, I made sure to have at least 8 spaces free of anything. I used the area leading to my campsite, the bus stop, and near my bulletin board to get them all to spawn. I'm sure if you have at least 8 free spaces, you'll have all of them spawn.


----------



## lizasaur

toukool said:


> Fossils will only spawn if your town has enough space. In my main town, I've run into this problem until I realized almost all of my town was full of trees, paths, flowers, bushes, etc. To make the fossils & the fake rock spawn, I made sure to have at least 8 spaces free of anything. I used the area leading to my campsite, the bus stop, and near my bulletin board to get them all to spawn. I'm sure if you have at least 8 free spaces, you'll have all of them spawn.



A great suggestion, but unfortunately not the case, as there is definitely plenty of space, and after a rain, all three of the... uhm... weird face things, pop up, too. Gem rock also appears without fail... all together


----------



## thatawkwardkid

thatawkwardkid said:


> Does having a perfect town increases the chances of four leaf cloves spawning? Ever since I reached perfect town status I've been getting more of them.



Bump. No one answered this.


----------



## ZebraQueen

thatawkwardkid said:


> Bump. No one answered this.



Nope your extremely lucky


----------



## lizasaur

HOPEFULLY this is my last question ._."

If someone moves out and is adopted... can they be re-invited back to you?

Situation: when Zell moved in... I still had no real plan for my town, and he wound up plopping down right next to town hall. And it kind of irked me, but then it really irked me when I could realize most of my dreamies were already living on the coast in a neat little line.
I love the little guy to death but... damn. In my head, the ideal fix would be him getting adopted by someone cycling, and then when he's back in boxes, inviting him back to live with me, and then just plot resetting till he's where he should be.

But is this possible? Will it hurt him? Will he talk about the cycling town or his home town? :c


----------



## ZebraQueen

lizasaur said:


> HOPEFULLY this is my last question ._."
> 
> If someone moves out and is adopted... can they be re-invited back to you?
> 
> Situation: when Zell moved in... I still had no real plan for my town, and he wound up plopping down right next to town hall. And it kind of irked me, but then it really irked me when I could realize most of my dreamies were already living on the coast in a neat little line.
> I love the little guy to death but... damn. In my head, the ideal fix would be him getting adopted by someone cycling, and then when he's back in boxes, inviting him back to live with me, and then just plot resetting till he's where he should be.
> 
> But is this possible? Will it hurt him? Will he talk about the cycling town or his home town? :c



If you let him go you can't have him again until a 16 animals move out after him
But animals you always adopt from another town random times they will talk about that town


----------



## Vanessa from Firework

-Just testing signature-

Too big.
Dangit.


----------



## lizasaur

Okay, new question :v

How do I "keep someone in boxes"?
Carmen is in boxes and ready to go, but since Ed and Rodeo (both dreamies which have turned up in cycle towns that have my name on them) aren't ready yet... I'll have only 8 villagers and can't have Carmen leave until one of them moves in D:

What do? D;


----------



## Daydream

lizasaur said:


> Okay, new question :v
> 
> How do I "keep someone in boxes"?
> Carmen is in boxes and ready to go, but since Ed and Rodeo (both dreamies which have turned up in cycle towns that have my name on them) aren't ready yet... I'll have only 8 villagers and can't have Carmen leave until one of them moves in D:
> 
> What do? D;



You have to TT to always stay on that day, until you get any of your dreamie.  This is kinda painful because you'll stay on that same day a little, if your dreamies take a long time to get in boxes (hopefully not).


----------



## AquaStrudel

dunno if this question was enough to make a thread so I'll just ask it here

so a loooong time ago Kid Cat asked me to bury a time capsule. I forgot to bury it so it just sits in my pocket taking up space. So will Kid Cat ever ask for it back or should I just open it?


----------



## Daydream

AquaStrudel said:


> dunno if this question was enough to make a thread so I'll just ask it here
> 
> so a loooong time ago Kid Cat asked me to bury a time capsule. I forgot to bury it so it just sits in my pocket taking up space. So will Kid Cat ever ask for it back or should I just open it?



What happens if you bury it and then talk to him?


----------



## AquaStrudel

Pixr said:


> What happens if you bury it and then talk to him?



The game won't let me bury it, it only shows the option to open it


----------



## Reese

AquaStrudel said:


> The game won't let me bury it, it only shows the option to open it


You missed your chance to bury it (you only have until the next day I think) so you can just open it, he won't ask about it again


----------



## AquaStrudel

Reese said:


> You missed your chance to bury it (you only have until the next day I think) so you can just open it, he won't ask about it again




oh thanks! I was getting tired of it sitting there


----------



## mogyay

so if someone asks to move and i say no, am i safe to time travel to a date in the future without running risk of another villager moving out? (..i think that's how it works but i've kind of forgot)


----------



## A r i a n e

mogyay said:


> so if someone asks to move and i say no, am i safe to time travel to a date in the future without running risk of another villager moving out? (..i think that's how it works but i've kind of forgot)



I want to say yes because that's what I do when I regrow grass, but I'm always scared with time travel. From what I know, that's the safest way to do it.


----------



## Laureline

So do I really need to make a design to replace the ones in able sisters? I want my villagers to stop wearing those basic designs. But I'm not very creative.


----------



## Reese

mogyay said:


> so if someone asks to move and i say no, am i safe to time travel to a date in the future without running risk of another villager moving out? (..i think that's how it works but i've kind of forgot)





wearthesun said:


> I want to say yes because that's what I do when I regrow grass, but I'm always scared with time travel. From what I know, that's the safest way to do it.


Can confirm yes  It works because the game can't choose another villager to move until you actually load it up on a new day. That's why people also recommend doing it before going on hiatus if you don't want to lose anyone while you're gone.



Furisoa said:


> So do I really need to make a design to replace the ones in able sisters? I want my villagers to stop wearing those basic designs. But I'm not very creative.


If you know someone who's creative, you can have them come over and display their designs. Otherwise (and this is the quicker solution) you can just put up the default designs in your pockets as umbrellas or dresses, as villagers can't wear those


----------



## JWBear77

are there any negative consequences for taking (then either selling or keeping)  'lost' items from the police station?


----------



## Magearna

Nope! Those lost items are actually there just for you to take.


----------



## Buster Bunny

Digital copies of the game are safe?
I read that some users lost their data of their town due a update in the system.

If I had a digital copy of the game, then I could transfer all the stuff of my current town and pass to the new one.
I could even send villagers or players to live there if I wanted.


----------



## A r i a n e

Buster Bunny said:


> Digital copies of the game are safe?
> I read that some users lost their data of their town due a update in the system.
> 
> If I had a digital copy of the game, then I could transfer all the stuff of my current town and pass to the new one.
> I could even send villagers or players to live there if I wanted.



I've never had a problem with my digital copy and it's over 3 years old.


----------



## Reese

Buster Bunny said:


> Digital copies of the game are safe?
> I read that some users lost their data of their town due a update in the system.
> 
> If I had a digital copy of the game, then I could transfer all the stuff of my current town and pass to the new one.
> I could even send villagers or players to live there if I wanted.





wearthesun said:


> I've never had a problem with my digital copy and it's over 3 years old.


Same here 

But you can't play two games at the same time if that's what you're thinking about doing, you're gonna need a second 3DS if you want to transfer things between towns, digital or physical


----------



## treetops

nevermind.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

How many villagers are there altogether in ACNL?


----------



## A r i a n e

Awesomeness1230 said:


> How many villagers are there altogether in ACNL?



333. Here's a list with pictures: http://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Villagers


----------



## Buttonsy

I've heard that when a villager moves out, the villager that takes their place won't be of the same personality type. Is this just for random move-ins, or does it include the campsite and/or asking villagers to move in from other peoples towns?


----------



## moonbunny

Buttonsy said:


> I've heard that when a villager moves out, the villager that takes their place won't be of the same personality type. Is this just for random move-ins, or does it include the campsite and/or asking villagers to move in from other peoples towns?



That's just for random move-ins.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Does ordering from the catalog count towards the Nookling store upgrade or not?


----------



## Buttonsy

Felicity just claimed that she met a mayor from another town!! Do villagers remember the names of people who have visited them in dream visits or something?


----------



## Chicha

Buttonsy said:


> Felicity just claimed that she met a mayor from another town!! Do villagers remember the names of people who have visited them in dream visits or something?



Yep, when people visit your dream address and talked to that villager, there's a chance they'll mention it to you.


----------



## Buttonsy

toukool said:


> Yep, when people visit your dream address and talked to that villager, there's a chance they'll mention it to you.



Oh, that's really cool!! Now I can search up their dream town and visit them back!! Thanks a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



moonbunny said:


> That's just for random move-ins.



Thanks!!


----------



## Laureline

So I started tting on July 26th, I've stopped and it's now August 2nd. I have marshal who says he's moving out on August 7th. If I tt back to July 26th will that mess anything up? And what will Marshal's new move out date be if not?


----------



## duckvely

Furisoa said:


> So I started tting on July 26th, I've stopped and it's now August 2nd. I have marshal who says he's moving out on August 7th. If I tt back to July 26th will that mess anything up? And what will Marshal's new move out date be if not?



If you time travel back to the 26th after he said he's moving he will have moved out already. Get him to change his mind first if you want him to stay ^^


----------



## Laureline

bogummy said:


> If you time travel back to the 26th after he said he's moving he will have moved out already. Get him to change his mind first if you want him to stay ^^


 Whoops forgot to edit. I ended up selling him to someone. So now I'm on August eighth with a dreamie moving in, in a day or two. One I plan on plot resetting.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Does ordering from the catalog count towards the Nookling store upgrade or not?



Bump


----------



## pinkfawn

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Bump



Yes, ordering from the catalog does count toward the upgrades.


----------



## sleepel

I haven't played NL in a few months and I found Re-Tail looking like this.







I am mostly wondering if anybody has any idea how this happened or if it can be fixed at all? Thanks.


----------



## Reese

sleepel said:


> I haven't played NL in a few months and I found Re-Tail looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mostly wondering if anybody has any idea how this happened or if it can be fixed at all? Thanks.


Dust in the cartridge or cartridge slot, maybe? That's pretty weird, is it glitchy anywhere else or just in Re-Tail?


----------



## sleepel

Reese said:


> Dust in the cartridge or cartridge slot, maybe? That's pretty weird, is it glitchy anywhere else or just in Re-Tail?


It's just in Re-Tail it looks like. The windows are also glitched out and are the only part of the walls that you can still see. I guess it's OK since it's still usable. Reese & Cyrus might have missed a utility bill or something, lol.  

I will try and clean the inside of my 3DS to see if that helps at all. Thanks!


----------



## Awesomeness1230

accioliz said:


> Yes, ordering from the catalog does count toward the upgrades.



Thank you! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



sleepel said:


> I haven't played NL in a few months and I found Re-Tail looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mostly wondering if anybody has any idea how this happened or if it can be fixed at all? Thanks.



Um, you could try going out and going in again?? Never happened to me


----------



## avdhpns

(I checked the first post to see if this has been asked before but couldn't find it so...)

I know that villagers will randomly ask you to do chores/favors for them when you converse with them. You can only talk with the same villager over-and-over a set amount of times before they get moody (around 12 times in a row iirc). I tend to circumvent this via save-and-continue. 

Sometimes I will get one chore from a villager within a few times of speaking with them and then (once I've completed the chore) they will not give me anymore for a while. I usually have to save-and-quit and wait some time (30 minutes) before they give me another chore.

I was wondering if there is a set number of times per day you can receive chores from the same villager?
Is there a way to increase the number of chores a villager will ask you to do?


----------



## Daydream

sleepel said:


> I haven't played NL in a few months and I found Re-Tail looking like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mostly wondering if anybody has any idea how this happened or if it can be fixed at all? Thanks.



Oh wow, this is so cool! xD


----------



## wolfie1

avdhpns said:


> I was wondering if there is a set number of times per day you can receive chores from the same villager?
> Is there a way to increase the number of chores a villager will ask you to do?



I find that, whenever I've done something for my villagers (some days they don't ask me to come over while there was one day when I was asked to go to their houses three times), if some time has passed, they can ask me to do something else I haven't done for any other villager yet. So, if I haven't brought a gift to x villager because I rejected it, they can ask me again to do that. They don't usually ask for the same thing if I've already carried it out.
I don't save and quit, I just wait some time so they can ask for more things, but that method you're using may work? I don't know.


----------



## davroslek

If I had Bell bags in front of my town tree and someone was put on top of them, do they show up in the Police Station?


----------



## Requity

davroslek said:


> If I had Bell bags in front of my town tree and someone was put on top of them, do they show up in the Police Station?


I had that happen to me, and they eventually showed up in the police station. It took a day or two, if I'm remembering right.


----------



## Daydream

I'm wondering, do buried items count as trash? I want to build a little cemetery and I'm worried it will affect my perfect town status.


----------



## wolfie1

Daydream said:


> I'm wondering, do buried items count as trash? I want to build a little cemetery and I'm worried it will affect my perfect town status.



I'm not really sure but I think they are considered trash unless they are fossils and gyroids you haven't dug up.


----------



## Daydream

wolfie1 said:


> I'm not really sure but I think they are considered trash unless they are fossils and gyroids you haven't dug up.



Oh no.  Could anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Buttonsy

Can I get the tarantula to respawn by walking around, or do they only appear once a day or do I have to go inside and come back out or reset or something??? Will they eventually respawn if I just keep walking?? It's getting pretty close to the end of when they will spawn and I want to catch some.


----------



## Reese

wolfie1 said:


> I'm not really sure but I think they are considered trash unless they are fossils and gyroids you haven't dug up.





Daydream said:


> Oh no.  Could anyone else confirm this?


I can't confirm from personal experience as I've never tried it but I've seen other people say the same thing. You can test it out yourself & see what Isabelle says, you won't lose your perfect town streak as long as you clean it up by the end of the day (assuming you're going for the gold watering can)



Buttonsy said:


> Can I get the tarantula to respawn by walking around, or do they only appear once a day or do I have to go inside and come back out or reset or something??? Will they eventually respawn if I just keep walking?? It's getting pretty close to the end of when they will spawn and I want to catch some.


They can definitely appear more than once a day. I doubt going inside & coming back out is necessary, although it would probably help them respawn quicker


----------



## namiieco

wolfie1 said:


> I'm not really sure but I think they are considered trash unless they are fossils and gyroids you haven't dug up.


This is true.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

wolfie1 said:


> I'm not really sure but I think they are considered trash unless they are fossils and gyroids you haven't dug up.



And Pitfalls as well


----------



## Laureline

What does it mean if a villager tells you another is thinking of moving. But when you talk to that villager they don't mention that they want to move?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Furisoa said:


> What does it mean if a villager tells you another is thinking of moving. But when you talk to that villager they don't mention that they want to move?



It means they are still moving. Try saving and quitting and seeing if that works, or you could do the diving trick.


----------



## Chicha

Furisoa said:


> What does it mean if a villager tells you another is thinking of moving. But when you talk to that villager they don't mention that they want to move?



It means they're still moving. Like the above poster said, try saving and quitting. As soon as you load up your game, make sure that villager is the first one to see you and they'll ping you.


----------



## GaudiumInfinitus

To grow a bell tree, do you have to plant 1k bells minimum aye?


----------



## Chicha

GaudiumInfinitus said:


> To grow a bell tree, do you have to plant 1k bells minimum aye?



Yep! Just make sure you have a golden shovel.


----------



## pinkskiies

Hello! Someone who has reserved a dreamy for me finally said they have a moving date! However, a week ago, one of my boyfriend's stupid villagers decided to move in. I've tried my normal trick, but I accidentally ruined it. :/
If anyone has any good suggestions to TTing someone out, please let me know! I don't want to miss my dreamy! :c

ps: *please pm or vm me*, i will more than likely not see a reply on this thread.


----------



## 727

hello i was wondering if anyone can tell me the best time to catch a petaltail dragonfly i already went on thonky but i still haven't found it i know its rare i'm confused.


----------



## Daydream

727 said:


> hello i was wondering if anyone can tell me the best time to catch a petaltail dragonfly i already went on thonky but i still haven't found it i know its rare i'm confused.



Make sure to walk around the river. That's where they spawn.  I think the best time is 5PM-7PM.


----------



## 727

thank you so much Daydream i just caught it.


----------



## Aali

Is there a way I can pick up my game where I left off as if I never stopped playing? Havem't played in months I don't want to lose my dreamies/


----------



## mintellect

Aali said:


> Is there a way I can pick up my game where I left off as if I never stopped playing? Havem't played in months I don't want to lose my dreamies/



Go to System Settings and change the date to when you last played. Start up the game and you should be fine.

If you don't remeber the date, change the System settings and change it to an estimated date of when you last played. Start up the game, but with a new save file. Walk around the town. If any of your dreamies are gone or in boxes, quit the game without saving, use Sysyem Settings to travel back to a farther date. Repeat until you arrive and all your dreamies are there. Then you can quit without saving and boot up an existing save file.


----------



## 727

another quick question what villager asks for a garbage can as pwp? because running back to my house is annoying and i'm not going to have re-tail dispose of  of  the garbage either.thank you to whoever answers my question.


----------



## Buttonsy

Is it easy to trade items from one of your own characters to another?? I have a hat item that I want one of my other characters to wear and I'm just wondering if I can like, drop it on the ground and then pick it up as my other character.

- - - Post Merge - - -



727 said:


> another quick question what villager asks for a garbage can as pwp? because running back to my house is annoying and i'm not going to have re-tail dispose of  of  the garbage either.thank you to whoever answers my question.



As far as I know, it's suggested by Normal villagers.


----------



## pinkskiies

Diancie Rose said:


> Go to System Settings and change the date to when you last played. Start up the game and you should be fine.
> 
> If you don't remeber the date, change the System settings and change it to an estimated date of when you last played. Start up the game, but with a new save file. Walk around the town. If any of your dreamies are gone or in boxes, quit the game without saving, use Sysyem Settings to travel back to a farther date. Repeat until you arrive and all your dreamies are there. Then you can quit without saving and boot up an existing save file.



If you don't remember the date, the 3DS has an activity log that'll tell you.


----------



## 727

thank you Buttonsy i have to check to see if i have any normal villagers i hope i do.


----------



## Aali

How many days can you skip at a time? My game date is set at June 12th and i dont want to keep bumping it up a day until I make it todays current date


----------



## wolfie1

Aali said:


> How many days can you skip at a time? My game date is set at June 12th and i dont want to keep bumping it up a day until I make it todays current date



If you mean in order not to lose any villager you like, you can skip one day at a time until someone pings you and says they'll move. As soon as you say no, you can set the day to today, as the game can't decide who's going to move until you've loaded your town.


----------



## Aerchan

So can villagers just randomly spawn? This has never happened to me. Usually a camper will arrive and if I like them, I invite them to stay but I've never just turned on the game to see that a house is being reserved. I don't want Ken  Does this just happen randomly and can I stop it???


----------



## wolfie1

Aerchan said:


> So can villagers just randomly spawn? This has never happened to me. Usually a camper will arrive and if I like them, I invite them to stay but I've never just turned on the game to see that a house is being reserved. I don't want Ken  Does this just happen randomly and can I stop it???



Has someone moved out recently and that left you with 8 villagers? If so, yes, the game will send you a random move-in to make the number of villagers rise to 9 again. It can also happen that you've Streetpassed someone who had a villager move out recently, so you "adopted" it. Once the plot is set, you can't do anything, but you can time travel in order to kick him out.


----------



## Aerchan

wolfie1 said:


> Has someone moved out recently and that left you with 8 villagers? If so, yes, the game will send you a random move-in to make the number of villagers rise to 9 again. It can also happen that you've Streetpassed someone who had a villager move out recently, so you "adopted" it. Once the plot is set, you can't do anything, but you can time travel in order to kick him out.



awh dangit! Yeah, I just had a villager move out yesterday and this is a major bummer! Thank you for answering me!! have a great day!


----------



## Buttonsy

Okay, so I have a question. Are villagers allowed to move closer to PWPs then you would naturally be able to place PWPs close to villagers?
I had a stone bridge that was my default bridge, and Julian moved right next to it, and I recently tore it down so I could replace it with another bridge, but it sorta looks like it's a little off to the side, but it's the very closest I could get. Is it possible that it's not letting me put the bridge back where the old one was even though it was no closer to Julian's house than the old one? I just have a lot of trees and paths that really rely on me being able to put the bridge in that place and I'd hate to have to replant them all again.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Buttonsy said:


> Okay, so I have a question. Are villagers allowed to move closer to PWPs then you would naturally be able to place PWPs close to villagers?
> I had a stone bridge that was my default bridge, and Julian moved right next to it, and I recently tore it down so I could replace it with another bridge, but it sorta looks like it's a little off to the side, but it's the very closest I could get. Is it possible that it's not letting me put the bridge back where the old one was even though it was no closer to Julian's house than the old one? I just have a lot of trees and paths that really rely on me being able to put the bridge in that place and I'd hate to have to replant them all again.



Unfortunately, if a villager moves really close to a bridge or other PWP and you tear it down, Isabelle will say that it is too close to said villager's house and won't let you place it in the same spot.

I had the same thing happen to me, courtesy of Francine.


----------



## Chicha

Buttonsy said:


> Okay, so I have a question. Are villagers allowed to move closer to PWPs then you would naturally be able to place PWPs close to villagers?
> I had a stone bridge that was my default bridge, and Julian moved right next to it, and I recently tore it down so I could replace it with another bridge, but it sorta looks like it's a little off to the side, but it's the very closest I could get. Is it possible that it's not letting me put the bridge back where the old one was even though it was no closer to Julian's house than the old one? I just have a lot of trees and paths that really rely on me being able to put the bridge in that place and I'd hate to have to replant them all again.



It depends on the PWP. For bridges, yes definitely, as HopeForHyrule said. Be very careful on placing villager houses and bridges. I personally don't allow villagers to move close to my bridges for this reason. The amount of space they need to be away varies on the position of bridge (horizontal and vertical bridges have similar dimensions [at least 3-4 spaces surrounding them iirc] but are very different from diagonal bridges [often require more space]). It's kinda difficult to explain so I'm sorry if I'm confusing you with this. XD There's a few guides somewhere so I'd google a few to get an idea of how it works.

In your case, you'll have to replant your trees unfortunately. Villagers are allowed to move close to bridges. ;^;

For other PWPs, villagers will always be at least 2 spaces away. Villager homes have an invisible outline 1 space surrounding their home. Their door entrance adds an extra space (2 spaces). Depending on the PWP, you can place them close to villager homes. But like I said before, bridges seem to be the exception.

Hope that helped and good luck!


----------



## Griffon

I need help with mushroom stumps.

 I'm trying to line this particular section section of path with special tree stumps, but after cutting down three different crops of trees, I only have one special stump to show for it. Is there anything I can do besides keeping growing and cutting down trees? Anything I can do to stack the deck?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Griffon said:


> I need help with mushroom stumps.
> 
> I'm trying to line this particular section section of path with special tree stumps, but after cutting down three different crops of trees, I only have one special stump to show for it. Is there anything I can do besides keeping growing and cutting down trees? Anything I can do to stack the deck?



Have a silver axe 
Every time a tree is cut by silver axe always a rare stump appear


----------



## Griffon

ZebraQueen said:


> Have a silver axe
> Every time a tree is cut by silver axe always a rare stump appear



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Daydream

I'm trying to get a Saddled Bichir since the start of August... I read somewhere that Saddled Bichir have the same shadows as Black Bass. Could anyone confirm this?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Daydream said:


> I'm trying to get a Saddled Bichir since the start of August... I read somewhere that Saddled Bichir have the same shadows as Black Bass. Could anyone confirm this?



Yes but a bit thinner
But if I was you I would fish all black bass


----------



## Daydream

ZebraQueen said:


> Yes but a bit thinner
> But if I was you I would fish all black bass



That's what I'm doing!

Thank you so much.


----------



## Griffon

Daydream said:


> That's what I'm doing!
> 
> Thank you so much.



I've caught exactly one saddled birchir, and it was pretty late at night. Also, I can't remember if the birchir is one of them, but some fish only swim in specific parts of the river. Which I didn't know when I started trying to fill my catalog XD


----------



## ZebraQueen

Griffon said:


> I've caught exactly one saddled birchir, and it was pretty late at night. Also, I can't remember if the birchir is one of them, but some fish only swim in specific parts of the river. Which I didn't know when I started trying to fill my catalog XD



He like to be in the middle and. You never find close to the waterfall
The char you must fish him in the waterfall


----------



## Invisible again

I just want to ask something real quick just to clarify. Is it possible to get voided villagers via street pass? 'Cause I just street passed a few people with AC:NL today, so... I just want to make sure.


----------



## Charlise

Invisible again said:


> I just want to ask something real quick just to clarify. Is it possible to get voided villagers via street pass? 'Cause I just street passed a few people with AC:NL today, so... I just want to make sure.



Yes that is one of the key features of Streetpass. Once your villager is in the void and you streetpass someone, you trade voided villagers.


----------



## Buttonsy

Turnip questions!

1. Is there any way to mess up turnips besides time travelling, like leaving them on the ground overnight? (They just take up so much space in my inventory, I'd rather leave them out in front of Re-Tail until I can sell them)

2. So the stalk trader badges are goals like "Make 500,000,000 bells from the stalk market" or what not. Would that be 500,000,000 all at once, or just overall?


----------



## thedragmeme

Um I don't know if this was asked before, and I can't use the search tool, could someone explain to me what a void is? And what does it do?


----------



## Laureline

FloatyFlare said:


> Um I don't know if this was asked before, and I can't use the search tool, could someone explain to me what a void is? And what does it do?


The void is where the game puts past villagers, it's kinda like limbo for animal crossing. It's the reason why you see old villagers long since moved out walking around your main street. 

I'm sure others can explain is better. But that's my understanding of it.


----------



## thedragmeme

Furisoa said:


> The void is where the game puts past villagers, it's kinda like limbo for animal crossing. It's the reason why you see old villagers long since moved out walking around your main street.
> 
> I'm sure others can explain is better. But that's my understanding of it.



Ah thank you, that's a huge help


----------



## mintellect

Buttonsy said:


> Turnip questions!
> 
> 1. Is there any way to mess up turnips besides time travelling, like leaving them on the ground overnight? (They just take up so much space in my inventory, I'd rather leave them out in front of Re-Tail until I can sell them)
> 
> 2. So the stalk trader badges are goals like "Make 500,000,000 bells from the stalk market" or what not. Would that be 500,000,000 all at once, or just overall?



I don't know about your first question but yes, the stalk market badges are the money made overall.


----------



## Laureline

How do you know if a villager is out of your void? I haven't been keeping track of how many villagers I've moved out since Diana moved. I kinda really want her back, I think she was apart of my first ten villagers.


----------



## Chicha

Furisoa said:


> How do you know if a villager is out of your void? I haven't been keeping track of how many villagers I've moved out since Diana moved. I kinda really want her back, I think she was apart of my first ten villagers.



Honestly, the best way is to make a list of all the villagers you've had in town and put them in order from their moving date. If you didn't keep track, it's really difficult to make sense of it. However, a good way to keep track is by not seeing her at Main Street anymore. Eventually when a bunch of villagers move out, older villagers will no longer show up. So when you no longer see Diana there (calculate maybe more than 3 days), it's likely you're close to reaching the 16 villager cycle. From there, the best way to know is by going to someone's town to adopt her and see if she says yes.

Either way, if you haven't kept track of your villagers yet, getting started later is better than never. Good luck!


----------



## Laureline

toukool said:


> Honestly, the best way is to make a list of all the villagers you've had in town and put them in order from their moving date. If you didn't keep track, it's really difficult to make sense of it. However, a good way to keep track is by not seeing her at Main Street anymore. Eventually when a bunch of villagers move out, older villagers will no longer show up. So when you no longer see Diana there (calculate maybe more than 3 days), it's likely you're close to reaching the 16 villager cycle. From there, the best way to know is by going to someone's town to adopt her and see if she says yes.
> 
> Either way, if you haven't kept track of your villagers yet, getting started later is better than never. Good luck!


She was part of my first five, I think I've cycled out 16. I just made a list of what I could remember, and added the first four I would've let go of before her. I also haven't seen her in my main street for I think more than a week. But like I said I wasn't keeping notice.


Another question, do voided villagers do the same thing moved in villagers do? In terms of being on main street at certain times. I understand they go in and out of stores and the museum. But I wonder if some just don't show themselves at all for certain times.


----------



## Chicha

Furisoa said:


> She was part of my first five, I think I've cycled out 16. I just made a list of what I could remember, and added the first four I would've let go of before her. I also haven't seen her in my main street for I think more than a week. But like I said I wasn't keeping notice.
> 
> 
> Another question, do voided villagers do the same thing moved in villagers do? In terms of being on main street at certain times. I understand they go in and out of stores and the museum. But I wonder if some just don't show themselves at all for certain times.



Ah okay. From that description, it looks like you're close. Definitely keep tabs if you see her on Main Street.

As for your second question, it's pretty random from my understanding. The best way to find out who are your main street villagers is to keep saving and quitting after finding some. I'm not 100% sure on whether their personality times out are the same for moved in villagers (lazies sleep at 11pm, etc). I'll keep an eye out on my main street villagers to get an idea but I have a feeling it's random.


----------



## Laureline

toukool said:


> Ah okay. From that description, it looks like you're close. Definitely keep tabs if you see her on Main Street.
> 
> As for your second question, it's pretty random from my understanding. The best way to find out who are your main street villagers is to keep saving and quitting after finding some. I'm not 100% sure on whether their personality times out are the same for moved in villagers (lazies sleep at 11pm, etc). I'll keep an eye out on my main street villagers to get an idea but I have a feeling it's random.


Haven't seen her on main street today. 

But I wonder if someone got her from my void when I visited them. Then how will I know if she's cycled out?
Cause I voided Renee and filbert within the last month and I haven't seen them on main street.


----------



## namiieco

i think it takes a little while for villagers to show up on main street, I don't think there's anything to worry about. You can tt a bit and check if she not there for about 7 days your probably safe.


----------



## Laureline

Day two haven't seen her. 

If someone got her from my void, is she still in my game data? And therefore not able for me to get her? Granted I will be moving out two more villagers before trying. Cause I know it's one thing to clear your void but I don't know much about game data.


----------



## namiieco

Furisoa said:


> Day two haven't seen her.
> 
> If someone got her from my void, is she still in my game data? And therefore not able for me to get her? Granted I will be moving out two more villagers before trying. Cause I know it's one thing to clear your void but I don't know much about game data.


If someone got her from your void she does show up in Main Street.


----------



## Buttonsy

Does leaving ore on the ground effect perfect town rating?? I want to use ore as landscaping


----------



## namiieco

Buttonsy said:


> Does leaving ore on the ground effect perfect town rating?? I want to use ore as landscaping


Sadly yes :c
They are really pretty too!


----------



## Invisible again

Charlise said:


> Yes that is one of the key features of Streetpass. Once your villager is in the void and you streetpass someone, you trade voided villagers.



Ah, ok, thanks! (and sorry for the late-ish reply)


----------



## Breath Mint

There seems to be some uncertainty regarding this question, I'm wondering if anyone has a definitive answer. I know villagers can't wear dresses, but it is true if I mail a villager a dress that they can wear it in shirt form? I'd like to see what Ankha would look like wearing the shirt form of a pharaoh's outfit, but I don't want to waste my time if it's not even possible.


----------



## namiieco

Breath Mint said:


> There seems to be some uncertainty regarding this question, I'm wondering if anyone has a definitive answer. I know villagers can't wear dresses, but it is true if I mail a villager a dress that they can wear it in shirt form? I'd like to see what Ankha would look like wearing the shirt form of a pharaoh's outfit, but I don't want to waste my time if it's not even possible.


 No, it isn't possible, unfortunately.


----------



## trinity.

Ok this is out of topic from the current question, but where could I get infinite fruit baskets? I'm still not sure if I want them, but if I do, where could I get them? Hacked items aren't allowed to be sold here.
Also, would I be able to giveaway the money that I had earned, or would that count as hacked money? And how far would that go? For example, if I bought furniture with that money, would THAT be hacked items?? lol it's a little complicated but I was just wondering


----------



## namiieco

trinbloo said:


> Ok this is out of topic from the current question, but where could I get infinite fruit baskets? I'm still not sure if I want them, but if I do, where could I get them? Hacked items aren't allowed to be sold here.
> Also, would I be able to giveaway the money that I had earned, or would that count as hacked money? And how far would that go? For example, if I bought furniture with that money, would THAT be hacked items?? lol it's a little complicated but I was just wondering


I think it is impossible to get "Infinite" fruit baskets. To get a lot you would have to dupe which as you know this forums does no encourage. You might need to ask a mod about those other questions though.


----------



## trinity.

oh, ok. 
I was also wondering (ik i have a lot of questions lol) how do I order collectibles?  thanks!


----------



## namiieco

trinbloo said:


> oh, ok.
> I was also wondering (ik i have a lot of questions lol) how do I order collectibles?  thanks!


What do you mean order? Like, buy off the shop?
You go to the shop, then the bell tree shop and then collectibles. Click purchase on the one that you want and then go to "viewcart / checkout"  and then click confirm purchase.


----------



## trinity.

Oh yeah! JUst got that! I for some reason hadn't seen the shop tab before... too bad I don't have enough tickets for anything yet... lol


----------



## namiieco

trinbloo said:


> Oh yeah! JUst got that! I for some reason hadn't seen the shop tab before... too bad I don't have enough tickets for anything yet... lol


Oh, haha, I see ^^


----------



## Awesomeness1230

If you plant two bushes diagonally from each other, do they count as "touching?"


----------



## namiieco

Awesomeness1230 said:


> If you plant two bushes diagonally from each other, do they count as "touching?"



Yes, they do.


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Utarara said:


> Yes, they do.



 Oh nooooo. That's my landscaping ruined XD


----------



## namiieco

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Oh nooooo. That's my landscaping ruined XD


Oh no Dx


----------



## Inka

Am I correct thinking that time traveling backwards - regardless of how many days we'll travel back in time - will only count as one day in game?


----------



## namiieco

Inka said:


> Am I correct thinking that time traveling backwards - regardless of how many days we'll travel back in time - will only count as one day in game?


Yes c:


----------



## Inka

Utarara said:


> Yes c:




Thanks


----------



## tomothy

do catalog purchases count towards upgrading to T&T Emporium?


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Lemon Pop said:


> do catalog purchases count towards upgrading to T&T Emporium?



Yep


----------



## AlienLiaru

How often do sloppy items appear at retail & police station? Is there any other way to get them?


----------



## namiieco

AlienLiaru said:


> How often do sloppy items appear at retail & police station? Is there any other way to get them?


You can probably buy some at retail forum if you're lucky.
Villagers that have sloppy furniture in their house like Marshal will occasionally sell it.
You can also find it sometimes appear in lost & found. I think your best bet is to buy it.
Good luck.


----------



## buttonfactories

I custom-designed an item with Cyrus and was able to put it on sale in the flea market and buy it with another character, so long as they saved the design in one of their slots. I tried doing it again with a different design and I wasn't able to put it up in the flea market. Can you only do this once per character or is there a way to bypass this? It worked again with my third character that had not sold a custom-design item before.


----------



## Inka

Why people don't want you to talk to their villagers while you're in their town? I get if that would be "don't talk to villagers in boxes while you're visiting" for obvious reasonss, but why not the rest of them?


----------



## Reese

buttonfactories said:


> I custom-designed an item with Cyrus and was able to put it on sale in the flea market and buy it with another character, so long as they saved the design in one of their slots. I tried doing it again with a different design and I wasn't able to put it up in the flea market. Can you only do this once per character or is there a way to bypass this? It worked again with my third character that had not sold a custom-design item before.


I've never tried that so I don't know the answer to your question specifically, but could you just have whatever character you want to have the furniture customize it w/ Cyrus directly, and then you don't have to worry about transferring them between characters?



Inka said:


> Why people don't want you to talk to their villagers while you're in their town? I get if that would be "don't talk to villagers in boxes while you're visiting" for obvious reasonss, but why not the rest of them?


Villagers never forget people they've met and will tell you about them from time to time (i.e. "I chatted with so-and-so the other day and they seemed like a real bell-pincher") and some people find that annoying


----------



## Buttonsy

So I know that tarantulas stop spawning in at the end of August, and that their spawning hours are between 7 PM - 4 AM, but do they stop spawning at midnight on September 1st, or 4 AM?


----------



## Reese

Buttonsy said:


> So I know that tarantulas stop spawning in at the end of August, and that their spawning hours are between 7 PM - 4 AM, but do they stop spawning at midnight on September 1st, or 4 AM?


Pretty sure it's midnight


----------



## Espionage

Reese said:


> Pretty sure it's midnight



From memory you're right.


----------



## Buttonsy

Thanks!


----------



## Inka

Reese said:


> Villagers never forget people they've met and will tell you about them from time to time (i.e. "I chatted with so-and-so the other day and they seemed like a real bell-pincher") and some people find that annoying



Oh, ok, thanks!


----------



## namiieco

How does the saving trick work for getting pwps?


----------



## reririx

Utarara said:


> How does the saving trick work for getting pwps?




From what I read all you do is carry only flowers in your inventory (make sure it's full) and have no bells on you so that when a villager pings the likelihood of them asking you to buy or if you're selling or trading something decreases. All you do is save and quit and start again until someone pings! Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Kitsey

When your villager is in boxes and you invite someone else to your town to adopt them, do you risk picking up a villager from their void? And is it true that visiting a town with 10 villagers clears your void?


----------



## namiieco

Kitsey said:


> When your villager is in boxes and you invite someone else to your town to adopt them, do you risk picking up a villager from their void? And is it true that visiting a town with 10 villagers clears your void?


I think you do? And yes visiting a town with 10 villagers does clear it.


----------



## 727

okay i have no idea what i'm doing wrong but i can't catch the regular salmon( i know i have to wait for the king salmon).Can someone please tell me exactly where to fish and the perfect time to catch it like show me on a map ?thank you.


----------



## Inka

727 said:


> okay i have no idea what i'm doing wrong but i can't catch the regular salmon( i know i have to wait for the king salmon).Can someone please tell me exactly where to fish and the perfect time to catch it like show me on a map ?thank you.



For me it worked the best when I was at my "private" beach. You can also just fish from the top of the watefall.
What I found on the internet that helped me was to run to the very end of your beach and back and then they'll spawn (that's why it was much easier to do it from my private beach as it's tiny). Why do you have to wait for king slamon? You can catch it right now.

You can aslo wait until 15th(?) of September, when both salmons will move to the river.


----------



## 727

thank you so much Inka i'll try what you said when i start my game again(playing pokemon x right now) what i thought i had to wait for the king salmon lol because the guides i read said the 15th. Update: now i finally caught the salmon actually a bunch of them again thank you so much for the info Inka you say i can catch the king salmon as well do i catch in the same area as the regular salmon, do i have to fish somewhere else or do i wait for the 15th?


----------



## Inka

It's the same area  they're both in the "ocean" from 1st to 14th of September and then they both move on to the river on 15th of September  Most guides don't specify that, unfortunately, and I spend two days trying to find them in the river as the guide I use said "September, river, all day"... Thankfully I got frustrated and went to ask google for help


----------



## 727

cool thank you Inka now time to fish for the king salmon.


----------



## Buttonsy

In the same way that the game measures how close you are to your villagers, does it keep consistent measuring of how close other villagers are to each other? It's very consistent that I see certain villagers hanging out, or having their relationship gossiped about by other villagers, and I'm just wondering how that all worked, or if it was just coincidences.


----------



## Griffon

Do I need to cancel my perfect town ordinance to catch a cockroach? Or is there another way?


----------



## Inka

Griffon said:


> Do I need to cancel my perfect town ordinance to catch a cockroach? Or is there another way?



You don't need to catch a cockroach. I didn't know if it's even possible to catch one.


----------



## Griffon

Inka said:


> You don't need to catch a cockroach. I didn't know if it's even possible to catch one.



So it doesn't count towards my bug count?


----------



## Breath Mint

I've seen people say you can change the music in a villager's house by mailing them new music. Is this true? Because if it is I'm definitely doing it. Ankha's house would be amazing with K.K. Oasis.


----------



## Inka

Griffon said:


> So it doesn't count towards my bug count?




No, it doesn't.


----------



## namiieco

Breath Mint said:


> I've seen people say you can change the music in a villager's house by mailing them new music. Is this true? Because if it is I'm definitely doing it. Ankha's house would be amazing with K.K. Oasis.



Yeah, it is. It might take a few tries though c:


----------



## Breath Mint

Utarara said:


> Yeah, it is. It might take a few tries though c:



How have I never realized this? smh


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello! Please, can anyone tell me how big is the the town map in New Leaf? Not including main street, of course. I mean, a flower occupies 1 square, a villager's house 9 (3x3), etc. So how many "squares" there are longxwidth?


----------



## namiieco

GuerreraD said:


> Hello! Please, can anyone tell me how big is the the town map in New Leaf? Not including main street, of course. I mean, a flower occupies 1 square, a villager's house 9 (3x3), etc. So how many "squares" there are longxwidth?


Well it depends on your map.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good Luck


----------



## GuerreraD

... How can it depend?  All maps are the same size, only the distribution and zoning is different.


----------



## namiieco

well there different bits sticking out on different maps
oh but not if you are counting the water too??


----------



## GuerreraD

Yes, ocean and beaches and everything included  That gives you a perfect square town map, but what's the size?


----------



## namiieco

Oh, sorry for misunderstanding.
Sorry, idk ^^'"


----------



## Laureline

So I have two normals and one has given me a pwp. Can the other give me one to? Or is it one pwp a day?


----------



## namiieco

Furisoa said:


> So I have two normals and one has given me a pwp. Can the other give me one to? Or is it one pwp a day?


It's usually only 1 pwp a day. If you are very lucky you can get a 2nd but it's not worth wasting time.


----------



## Kitsey

Hi guys, I have two questions about time travel.

If I TT through Isabelle, will I be able to create a new character immediately afterwards? Or will I have to start with my mayor.

What happens if I only change the time, and not the date? I think if I try to go back earlier in the day, it will act as though a day has passed, is that correct? But will anything happen if I go forward in time, while keeping the same date?


----------



## namiieco

Kitsey said:


> Hi guys, I have two questions about time travel.
> 
> If I TT through Isabelle, will I be able to create a new character immediately afterwards? Or will I have to start with my mayor.
> 
> What happens if I only change the time, and not the date? I think if I try to go back earlier in the day, it will act as though a day has passed, is that correct? But will anything happen if I go forward in time, while keeping the same date?



1) what you you mean tt through isabelle?
2) I pretty sure if you tt earlier in the day it just carries on, if you talked to lets say, fang at 2pm and you tt back to 10am he would still remember you talked to him. nothing will happen if you tt forward it will just change time forward like that time actually passed anyway


----------



## Munyo

Will the amiibo card series work for the Fall Update for ACNL? Or just the welcome amiibo series?


----------



## Kitsey

Utarara said:


> 1) what you you mean tt through isabelle?
> 2) I pretty sure if you tt earlier in the day it just carries on, if you talked to lets say, fang at 2pm and you tt back to 10am he would still remember you talked to him. nothing will happen if you tt forward it will just change time forward like that time actually passed anyway



1) Sorry, I just meant changing the date/time with Isabelle instead of changing the 3DS clock.
2) Thanks!


----------



## Inka

If you change the date with Isabelle you'll start as your mayor/side character.


----------



## Kitsey

Not what I wanted to hear, but thanks for the answer!


----------



## namiieco

Kitsey said:


> Not what I wanted to hear, but thanks for the answer!


i still dont quite get it but if you talk to isabelle and change the time you will have to load your mayor/side character for the date to actually change, if thats what you are getting at?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Munyo said:


> Will the amiibo card series work for the Fall Update for ACNL? Or just the welcome amiibo series?



bump up! im not quite sure about the answer to this question. you could post it in the amiibo discussion sticky too.


----------



## Inka

Munyo, yes. They showed that in the trailer already.


----------



## AlienLiaru

So I caught a scallop, and it was the first time of the day, and it was 7:58 am and I had place in my pockets but pascal didn't apper? Why?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, so it must be because of the autumn moon. And I was trying so hard to catch it =(


----------



## namiieco

yeah, i think so


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

AlienLiaru said:


> So I caught a scallop, and it was the first time of the day, and it was 7:58 am and I had place in my pockets but pascal didn't apper? Why?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok, so it must be because of the autumn moon. And I was trying so hard to catch it =(





This happens sometimes. I'm not sure if it's a glitch or what but I've caught scallops on days where there's been nothing else going on and Pascal still didn't appear. Yet I try again later the same day and he shows up....maybe a bug? Not very helpful I know, but I've had this at lesst twice now


----------



## ZebraQueen

Any tip for king salmon
I keep fishing regular salmon

Nvm just fished him


----------



## Buttonsy

Just double checking, is there a limit on how many different cartridges you can use per system? I know you can use at least two, since I have two cartridges, but I saw someone imply that there was a LIMIT of two and I just want to see if that's true or not, since I plan on starting to look for my third copy soon but I can't get a second system.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Buttonsy said:


> Just double checking, is there a limit on how many different cartridges you can use per system? I know you can use at least two, since I have two cartridges, but I saw someone imply that there was a LIMIT of two and I just want to see if that's true or not, since I plan on starting to look for my third copy soon but I can't get a second system.



With cartridges there is no limit to how many you put in one 3DS, however you cannot have more than one digital copy of the game on one system. ~hope this helps


----------



## ZebraQueen

What the spawn rate
For tarantula and Scorpio
Because I'm just finding one each day
( I time travel to august to get both)


----------



## namiieco

ZebraQueen said:


> What the spawn rate
> For tarantula and Scorpio
> Because I'm just finding one each day
> ( I time travel to august to get both)



I thought is was just random


----------



## ZebraQueen

Utarara said:


> I thought is was just random


Oh really. ....
then I'm just unlucky I guess


----------



## ZebraQueen

What it's the best month and time
For tarantula and Scorpio to appear
And also how much space should I give these insect to appear?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm having so much problem finding them


----------



## Inka

Tarantula June-August 7pm-4am
Scorpion July-September 7pm-4am
You don't need a lot of space, it's just easier to see them in open spaces.


----------



## Inka

I thought you can only get Katie when someone will travel to your town with her? I haven't have a visitor in like two weeks and she showed up in my town today..?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Inka said:


> I thought you can only get Katie when someone will travel to your town with her? I haven't have a visitor in like two weeks and she showed up in my town today..?



She can appear random like Sahara
She a Sahara 
And doesn't mean when you give her to someone it pppear for them in their tow the next day
It's just Chance

- - - Post Merge - - -



Inka said:


> Tarantula June-August 7pm-4am
> Scorpion July-September 7pm-4am
> You don't need a lot of space, it's just easier to see them in open spaces.



I know the time no month
I'm just asking what is the best time??? Like is it on 11pm-4am something like that
And which month will be better should I go to June for tarantula then July scorpio


----------



## wolfie1

ZebraQueen said:


> I know the time no month
> I'm just asking what is the best time??? Like is it on 11pm-4am something like that
> And which month will be better should I go to June for tarantula then July scorpio



I'd say the best time for both is after Re-Tail closes down at 11PM. The best time to find a tarantula would be June, when there are "fewer" bugs at night. I'm not sure about the scorpion as I've only been able to catch one and it was in July. I wouldn't say the best time is in September because there are A LOT of crickets around...


----------



## ZebraQueen

wolfie1 said:


> I'd say the best time for both is after Re-Tail closes down at 11PM. The best time to find a tarantula would be June, when there are "fewer" bugs at night. I'm not sure about the scorpion as I've only been able to catch one and it was in July. I wouldn't say the best time is in September because there are A LOT of crickets around...



hmmm ok
il try their each resprective motnh when they came and make it from 11pm and onward


----------



## Buttonsy

Does the Reset Center eventually stop letting you visit permanently? It seemed like several days a week, the Reset Center would be open for me to visit, but ever since I got Don's picture, I haven't seen it open for months.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Buttonsy said:


> Does the Reset Center eventually stop letting you visit permanently? It seemed like several days a week, the Reset Center would be open for me to visit, but ever since I got Don's picture, I haven't seen it open for months.



No it doesn't, and if you have don's picture you will also need two more visits to get resetti's picture, so it would not be permanently closed. Remember that the reset center only opens under specific conditions, which in the weather in your town may not be the conditions needed to open the reset center.


----------



## 727

okay i'm trying to grow Blue roses but i'm having no luck.I have the golden shovel,watering can,planting the roses a certain way on the beach and i've been buying and burying fertilizer everyday still no Blue roses. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## namiieco

Are you breeding purple and orange flowers?
I didn't know you needed a golden shovel either...


----------



## ChillyKio

727 said:


> okay i'm trying to grow Blue roses but i'm having no luck.I have the golden shovel,watering can,planting the roses a certain way on the beach and i've been buying and burying fertilizer everyday still no Blue roses. What am i doing wrong?



Purple and orange roses result in blue roses. They're very hard to get, so it takes a lot of patience. When I bred one I had the most difficult time trying to get another to mass breed them. You can TT if you really want to!



Utarara said:


> Are you breeding purple and orange flowers?
> I didn't know you needed a golden shovel either...



The golden shovel isn't necessary. I didn't have it when I bred my blue roses.


----------



## 727

thank you ChillyKlo and Utarara  for answering my question so i don't have plant them a certain way to get blue roses? Because i read and watched a guide on youtube saying that i had to plant a certain way.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have another question when's the best time to catch the spiny lobster? i know its available now at least that's what the guides say anyway.


----------



## ChillyKio

727 said:


> thank you ChillyKlo and Utarara  for answering my question so i don't have plant them a certain way to get blue roses? Because i read and watched a guide on youtube saying that i had to plant a certain way.



Some ways are more efficient than others, but it doesn't really matter how you plant them.


----------



## 727

That's perfect i don't have to stress out anymore lol Thank you ChillyKlo.


----------



## 727

Update: I finally caught the spiny lobster!!!!!


----------



## Eline

727 said:


> Update: I finally caught the spiny lobster!!!!!



Yay! I'm still looking for that stupid thing! Congrats c:


----------



## namiieco

727 said:


> Update: I finally caught the spiny lobster!!!!!



wow nice, I'm still looking too


----------



## 727

thank you Utarara and good luck on catching the spiny lobster.

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you as well Eline i hope you catch it soon.


----------



## Buttonsy

If a villager is moving in and they are on the unpacking day, if I ask a villager from another town or the campsite to move in on that day, will they still move in as long as I have 9 or less villagers, or do I have to wait until the newest villager is 100% done unpacking?


----------



## Capeet

Buttonsy said:


> If a villager is moving in and they are on the unpacking day, if I ask a villager from another town or the campsite to move in on that day, will they still move in as long as I have 9 or less villagers, or do I have to wait until the newest villager is 100% done unpacking?


Nope, you don't have to wait until they're done unpacking! You can even ask a new villager to move in on the same day that someone else has set up a plot in your town. I did that so it should be possible.


----------



## Ghostsfacer

If i have 10 viillagers, but one is moving OUT, in boxes, can I invite another villager to move in, or do I have to let the other one move out first?


----------



## namiieco

Ghostsfacer said:


> If i have 10 viillagers, but one is moving OUT, in boxes, can I invite another villager to move in, or do I have to let the other one move out first?



You have to let the other villager to disappear before you can adopt another one.


----------



## Believe

Im currently trying to cycle out a few villagers but want to get some of the timing down. If a dreamie villager asks to move out and I say no, approximately how long will it be before another one asks? Im almost positive they never ask the day after, but after that I'm not sure. A range along with likelihood from previous experiences would be really useful to know


----------



## namiieco

Believe said:


> Im currently trying to cycle out a few villagers but want to get some of the timing down. If a dreamie villager asks to move out and I say no, approximately how long will it be before another one asks? Im almost positive they never ask the day after, but after that I'm not sure. A range along with likelihood from previous experiences would be really useful to know


Another villager can ask to move out in a day and onwards. But it is usually with in a week that another villager want to move


----------



## Believe

Utarara said:


> Another villager can ask to move out in a day and onwards. But it is usually with in a week that another villager want to move



Ah ok thanks!


----------



## Believe

Is there a way to stop villagers from changing shirts? : ( i already replaced all the custom designs with umbrellas so that isnt an issue anymore, ive just sent Diana her original shirt at least 10 times and she's changed it back to other random ones over and over.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Believe said:


> Is there a way to stop villagers from changing shirts? : ( i already replaced all the custom designs with umbrellas so that isnt an issue anymore, ive just sent Diana her original shirt at least 10 times and she's changed it back to other random ones over and over.



Sometimes villagers just won't change their shirts/catchphrases/items in house back to their original item. I recommend waiting a little while before sending Diana her original shirt again. Other than filling custom designs with umbrellas and making sure you don't send or sell them furniture, there isn't really much you can do to stop the villagers from changing their original items.


----------



## Believe

I have a general question about time traveling:
I'm currently time traveling pretty heavily trying to cycle out villagers that aren't dreamies. Afterwards I plan to time travel backwards to present day and play day by day. I read that time traveling backwards only counts as a day and afterwards it doesn't apply any effects. Is this true? So let's say Molly wants to move out and I say no then I time travel back 6 months, will it only be like I time traveled a day and won't lose any villagers?


----------



## ZebraQueen

Believe said:


> I have a general question about time traveling:
> I'm currently time traveling pretty heavily trying to cycle out villagers that aren't dreamies. Afterwards I plan to time travel backwards to present day and play day by day. I read that time traveling backwards only counts as a day and afterwards it doesn't apply any effects. Is this true? So let's say Molly wants to move out and I say no then I time travel back 6 months, will it only be like I time traveled a day and won't lose any villagers?


Yup
Just stop the villager if you want them
And you could tome travel back or forward as much as you want
But in that point talk with all animals and see who want to move the next day (without time traveling) because like at much at 1 week
All animals will say
Where have you been


----------



## Believe

Sorry for all the questions but i have another heh

So i just picked up Zucker from someone and want to plot reset. I just went forward a day but cant find his plot anywhere D: do villagers not move in on Dec 23rd? I dont think they set plots on the 24th cause Toy Day but i didnt think there was an issue with the day before


----------



## namiieco

Believe said:


> Sorry for all the questions but i have another heh
> 
> So i just picked up Zucker from someone and want to plot reset. I just went forward a day but cant find his plot anywhere D: do villagers not move in on Dec 23rd? I dont think they set plots on the 24th cause Toy Day but i didnt think there was an issue with the day before



No they should, try tt the next day, his plot might show up then ^^


----------



## ZebraQueen

Believe said:


> Sorry for all the questions but i have another heh
> 
> So i just picked up Zucker from someone and want to plot reset. I just went forward a day but cant find his plot anywhere D: do villagers not move in on Dec 23rd? I dont think they set plots on the 24th cause Toy Day but i didnt think there was an issue with the day before



did you saved his plot? 
by finishing tutorial
if you dint the plot moved
isabelle wont announced the plot she will only annouced when they move in actually that you see the house and see them with boxes


----------



## Believe

Utarara said:


> No they should, try tt the next day, his plot might show up then ^^



Went ahead and time traveled 2 days just to avoid Toy Day and found his plot  Time for the real struggle to begin


----------



## caliatom

I'm trying to get started with villager cycling so I can get Cherry back. I know there's ways to tell if a villager is thinking of moving (them pinging, other villagers gossip), but my question is, is there a way to tell if no one is thinking of moving? Like, is there specific gossip that villagers will say if there isn't gonna be a mover that day?


----------



## Capeet

caliatom said:


> I'm trying to get started with villager cycling so I can get Cherry back. I know there's ways to tell if a villager is thinking of moving (them pinging, other villagers gossip), but my question is, is there a way to tell if no one is thinking of moving? Like, is there specific gossip that villagers will say if there isn't gonna be a mover that day?


Yep! Check out this guide: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?145364-Villager-Moving-Rumors-(guide)


----------



## New

Is it possible to get special Gracie furniture such as the Sweets set furniture out of Merengue's house (as opposed to having to buy them from GracieGrace)?


----------



## Laureline

New said:


> Is it possible to get special Gracie furniture such as the Sweets set furniture out of Merengue's house (as opposed to having to buy them from GracieGrace)?


You can buy them from people in retail.


----------



## IrishA03

One of my villagers is in boxes and someone's taking her, but they won't be available to take her until six hours- by then I'll be asleep and my town will be reset when I wake up. However, if I tt back to say, 7 am the same day that the villager is in boxes, and six hours pass until I wake up but it's still the same day, will the villager stay in town or will she move? To clarify: I won't be tting back a day or forward a day, just back a few hours.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

IrishA03 said:


> One of my villagers is in boxes and someone's taking her, but they won't be available to take her until six hours- by then I'll be asleep and my town will be reset when I wake up. However, if I tt back to say, 7 am the same day that the villager is in boxes, and six hours pass until I wake up but it's still the same day, will the villager stay in town or will she move? To clarify: I won't be tting back a day or forward a day, just back a few hours.



As long as you stay within the day she's in boxes, there will be no issues. Make sure however, to not tt before 6am on that day or after 6am the next day.


----------



## Believe

If I have 9 villagers and I visit a town that doesnt have their void clear is there a way to not get that 10th villager randomly plotting in? I dont think I visited any towns without a clean void but in the case that I do. Visiting a town with 10 villagers probably wont do anything for me would it?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Believe said:


> If I have 9 villagers and I visit a town that doesnt have their void clear is there a way to not get that 10th villager randomly plotting in? I dont think I visited any towns without a clean void but in the case that I do. Visiting a town with 10 villagers probably wont do anything for me would it?



It's likely they might move in, the best way is to stay within the day or two days until you get a new villager. Any longer than that and you have high chance of that voided villager moving in. Sometimes this can happen after a week of visiting the town, it really depends.

Visiting a town with 10 villagers will not affect you.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Hey, does the Mii makeup show on villagers that have them on if someone were to visit the dream or no?


----------



## Believe

I have a cycle town right now and I know for a fact it's been more than 7 days before I began cycling since I have access to Sable's QR code. With that said, I really want to get the dream suite on my second town so I can see my old dream suite version for my main town. I'm currently cycling between 3 days (the 1 year 5 day method from Crash's cycling thread) and was wondering if it was possible to find Isabelle sleeping if she hasnt on any of the 3 days Im cycling between :s 

I'm mainly asking because when I TT 1 year forward I get a ton of weeds and Isabelle says I haven't been on in a while so it should technically count as a new day right?


----------



## ZebraQueen

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Hey, does the Mii makeup show on villagers that have them on if someone were to visit the dream or no?



Well if a person visiting you in a dream the see your character with the mii make up not on the villagers


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

ZebraQueen said:


> Well if a person visiting you in a dream the see your character with the mii make up not on the villagers



I meant the human villagers. 

So if I'm parsing this right they will see you with the mii makeup on if your player character has it and they visit you in a dream?


----------



## ZebraQueen

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> I meant the human villagers.
> 
> So if I'm parsing this right they will see you with the mii makeup on if your player character has it and they visit you in a dream?


Yes they will the only thing that won't show up in the character in a dream are the umbrellas


----------



## ChillyKio

Small question, if I gave my last moved out villager to another player, is my void clear? Or do I have to still go to a town with 10 villagers to empty my void? I'll be visiting others soon and I don't want them to get unexpected arrivals.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

ChillyKio said:


> Small question, if I gave my last moved out villager to another player, is my void clear? Or do I have to still go to a town with 10 villagers to empty my void? I'll be visiting others soon and I don't want them to get unexpected arrivals.



If they have a plot in their town of your villager you gave to them, your void is clear.


----------



## ChillyKio

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> If they have a plot in their town of your villager you gave to them, your void is clear.



Great, thank you!


----------



## Drake

Alright, so, I been working on my HHA score for a bit. I got up to sum odd 1,100,000 points. I got my golden home rewards unlocked including the last golden reward being the golden mailbox, but, I never earned a badge or got any of the HHA plaques. Am I missing something or not understanding something quite right here?


----------



## ChillyKio

Drake said:


> Alright, so, I been working on my HHA score for a bit. I got up to sum odd 1,100,000 points. I got my golden home rewards unlocked including the last golden reward being the golden mailbox, but, I never earned a badge or got any of the HHA plaques. Am I missing something or not understanding something quite right here?



It's  a little bug within the game. Disband your theme challenge, and Phineas should come the next clear day available. At least that's what I've heard!

Unsure about the plaques, though.


----------



## Drake

ChillyKio said:


> It's  a little bug within the game. Disband your theme challenge, and Phineas should come the next clear day available. At least that's what I've heard!
> 
> Unsure about the plaques, though.



Going to try that in a bit here. I appreciate the quick response!


----------



## sylviabee

My question: What happens when you time travel ahead to get a villager to move out and they ask and give you their move out date, but you want to set the time back to real time? What day do they actually move out?


----------



## namiieco

sylviabee said:


> My question: What happens when you time travel ahead to get a villager to move out and they ask and give you their move out date, but you want to set the time back to real time? What day do they actually move out?



Time Travelling back however many days = 1 day forward
It takes 5 days for a villager to move after they decide
So if a villager said they were moving on on 22nd of November and it was 17th November you TT back to 16th October that would add one day (18th November) then you would tt 4 days forward (18th + 4 days = 22nd November) and the villager should be in boxes. I hope that kidna made sense. I believe it would work like this.


----------



## Drake

Question about Feng Shui, if I refurbish a piece of furniture (example: refurbished the stripe table's body color to yellow), would I get Feng Shui points towards it, or does the game not recognize the refurbished color?


----------



## Peg

Drake said:


> Question about Feng Shui, if I refurbish a piece of furniture (example: refurbished the stripe table's body color to yellow), would I get Feng Shui points towards it, or does the game not recognize the refurbished color?



According to Liquefy's FAQ, refurbished furniture (to yellow, red, and/or green) will contribute to the Feng Shui bonus.  Here's a 'copy and paste' from the FAQ:

_If refurbishing changes the color of an item, the item's two designated colors may change.  If the changed colors are Yellow, Green, and/or Red, this will affect Feng Shui._

https://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246


----------



## namiieco

Drake said:


> Question about Feng Shui, if I refurbish a piece of furniture (example: refurbished the stripe table's body color to yellow), would I get Feng Shui points towards it, or does the game not recognize the refurbished color?



Just to confirm, it does ^^


----------



## ryudragon98

why cant i get perfect fruit if it is not my native fruit? like is there a way to get other perfect fruit to grow or does only one type of perfect fruit grow within a town. and what other ways can you get perfect fruit?


----------



## Laureline

ryudragon98 said:


> why cant i get perfect fruit if it is not my native fruit? like is there a way to get other perfect fruit to grow or does only one type of perfect fruit grow within a town. and what other ways can you get perfect fruit?


You can only grow perfect fruit of your native fruit. I've tried to grow perfect pears and oranges and have failed. You can get them from other players.


----------



## Amalthea

Two questions regarding the campsite:

1) I currently have nine villagers. Chrissy is my 9th, she recently moved in and is in boxes at the moment(unpacking). I have Drago in my campsite and I want to move him in. Is this possible or does Chrissy being in boxes interfere with Drago's ability to move in?

2) Can villagers in your "void"(the last ~16 villagers to move out) appear in your campsite? I thought Drago was new, but he's refused to move in so many times that now I'm starting to wonder if he's been in my town recently and I've just forgotten!


----------



## Campy

Faery said:


> Two questions regarding the campsite:
> 
> 1) I currently have nine villagers. Chrissy is my 9th, she recently moved in and is in boxes at the moment(unpacking). I have Drago in my campsite and I want to move him in. Is this possible or does Chrissy being in boxes interfere with Drago's ability to move in?
> 
> 2) Can villagers in your "void"(the last ~16 villagers to move out) appear in your campsite? I thought Drago was new, but he's refused to move in so many times that now I'm starting to wonder if he's been in my town recently and I've just forgotten!


1) Chrissy being in boxes is no problem, you can invite a new villager when a villager is unpacking.

2) No, the last 16 villagers cannot show up in your campsite, so you're good! Campers can be super stubborn and it's made people give up, thinking they can't get them to move in, but they can! Just keep trying. You may want to drop off all your valuable items while you're playing games with him just to make sure he can't take them from you when he wins games. Good luck!


----------



## Amalthea

Campy said:


> 1) Chrissy being in boxes is no problem, you can invite a new villager when a villager is unpacking.
> 
> 2) No, the last 16 villagers cannot show up in your campsite, so you're good! Campers can be super stubborn and it's made people give up, thinking they can't get them to move in, but they can! Just keep trying. You may want to drop off all your valuable items while you're playing games with him just to make sure he can't take them from you when he wins games. Good luck!


Thank you! It ended up taking me almost two hours of asking him, but Drago finally decided to move in.


----------



## Campy

Faery said:


> Thank you! It ended up taking me almost two hours of asking him, but Drago finally decided to move in.


Definitely a stubborn one! Congratulations.


----------



## Amalthea

I'm having an issue with my dream suite. When it first tries to connect to the internet to view or input dream addresses, I receive an error message that simply says "A communications error occurred." My 3DS has a stable connection to the internet and I have the latest updates for both ACNL and the general 3DS system. I searched this error message and found a few other people with the same problem but have not found a solution.

Does anyone know why this is happening or how I can fix it? Is the Dream Suite disabled for people until the upcoming fall update?


----------



## OldHill

How do I transfer my ACNL screenshots from my SD card to my computer? When I upload my SD card into my computer, there is no file for screenshots and I remember when I used to play this game a few years back, I could just transfer my pictures from my SD card to my computer. 

Help?


----------



## ryudragon98

ok


----------



## 727

Okay i have some questions about Halloween i've created 2 additional characters and my first question is will i be to get the full Creepy set from Jack for both of my additional characters and secondly will i have enough time,from what time does it start and when is it over?This is my first Halloween with multiple characters.


----------



## Eline

OldHill said:


> How do I transfer my ACNL screenshots from my SD card to my computer? When I upload my SD card into my computer, there is no file for screenshots and I remember when I used to play this game a few years back, I could just transfer my pictures from my SD card to my computer.
> 
> Help?



I usually use Miiverse to save my pictures, or I open the browser on my DS and e-mail them to myself! 
Unfortunately, I do not have an answer as for why your pictures won't show up when you put your SD in the DS. Maybe the pictures are saved on the memory of your DS instead of the SD?


----------



## sylviabee

I'm wanting to know the name of the book that has a clover on one page. I've seen it in dream town houses and have tried looking it up with no luck! Anyone know?


----------



## ellsieotter

sylviabee said:


> I'm wanting to know the name of the book that has a clover on one page. I've seen it in dream town houses and have tried looking it up with no luck! Anyone know?



if u place a lucky four leaf clover in your house it turns into a book!


----------



## sylviabee

thx friend


----------



## OldHill

Eline said:


> I usually use Miiverse to save my pictures, or I open the browser on my DS and e-mail them to myself!
> Unfortunately, I do not have an answer as for why your pictures won't show up when you put your SD in the DS. Maybe the pictures are saved on the memory of your DS instead of the SD?



Hmm. When I look at my screenshots on my camera page, they tell me it's saved to the SD card, which is why I don't understand why I can't pull them off my SD card. And I don't think I can do anything with my screenshots as far as emailing them to myself through the DS? I haven't seen that option.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

OldHill said:


> Hmm. When I look at my screenshots on my camera page, they tell me it's saved to the SD card, which is why I don't understand why I can't pull them off my SD card. And I don't think I can do anything with my screenshots as far as emailing them to myself through the DS? I haven't seen that option.



When you open the SD card folder on your computer, there should be a folder titled DCIM. Your pictures are stored there.


----------



## Eline

Does planting bush starts count towards your gardening badges? The wiki page says flowers and tree saplings, that's why I was wondering.

Thanks!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Questions

1. How many time do seashells spawn on beaches? And how many?  Like from 5-10 or how

2. I'm making a path burying items so I know where to walk but will it make dirt path or no? 

3. Let say I want to breed each day 3 different flowers
Will it be better just breed 2 each day for maximum effect?
Or just having the 3 I will always get the 3 flowers I'm breeding


----------



## furbyq

Hey I wanted to ask a small question! When trading in ACNL, is it considered normal to "end" a multiplayer session instead of letting the person go back through the train station? I've noticed other people doing it because it's faster but I just don't want to seem rude to anyone! :>


----------



## ZebraQueen

furbyq said:


> Hey I wanted to ask a small question! When trading in ACNL, is it considered normal to "end" a multiplayer session instead of letting the person go back through the train station? I've noticed other people doing it because it's faster but I just don't want to seem rude to anyone! :>


well yeah ending it's faster
You can say that your ending and then give them a bye
And wait a little sec. While they type bye and then you can click the end section to be faster


----------



## Capeet

^ Yep, it's perfectly normal to "end"! That's by far more common than leaving by train, pretty much everyone uses the "end" method. No one will think you're being rude! Ending is more convenient for everyone.


----------



## furbyq

Thanks for letting me know! I'll be sure to end from now on to make things more efficient.


----------



## ZebraQueen

ZebraQueen said:


> Questions
> 
> 1. How many time do seashells spawn on beaches? And how many?  Like from 5-10 or how
> 
> 2. I'm making a path burying items so I know where to walk but will it make dirt path or no?
> 
> 3. Let say I want to breed each day 3 different flowers
> Will it be better just breed 2 each day for maximum effect?
> Or just having the 3 I will always get the 3 flowers I'm breeding



Bump


----------



## Reyrey

Question: I'm thinking of restarting because merengue and lucky aren't original anymore. They had all the original furniture but in horrible places.. also lucky has a sea bass and 2 pyramids somehow. How can I fix this and get rid of his sea bass and make them original furniture positions again?


----------



## namiieco

Reyrey said:


> Question: I'm thinking of restarting because merengue and lucky aren't original anymore. They had all the original furniture but in horrible places.. also lucky has a sea bass and 2 pyramids somehow. How can I fix this and get rid of his sea bass and make them original furniture positions again?


Uh I don't think it's really worth it to reset just because your villagers houses are slightly unoriginal. What's wrong with being unoriginal anyway. You can wait for them to say "I want to replace my -insert item- (such as seabass)" and then give them their original furniture back. Really, you'll regret resetting.


----------



## Reyrey

Nanako said:


> Uh I don't think it's really worth it to reset just because your villagers houses are slightly unoriginal. What's wrong with being unoriginal anyway. You can wait for them to say "I want to replace my -insert item- (such as seabass)" and then give them their original furniture back. Really, you'll regret resetting.



There's nothing to replace his sea bass with. Besides I would come to his house and ask for an item but 2 items are blocking the sea bass so I have no room to go click and ask for it..


----------



## namiieco

Reyrey said:


> There's nothing to replace his sea bass with. Besides I would come to his house and ask for an item but 2 items are blocking the sea bass so I have no room to go click and ask for it..


Well too bad your stuck with it unless you are willing to remove the furniture in front and then go back sometime and take the sea bass :/


----------



## Reyrey

Yeah when I get my new DS I'm resetting.. ankha, Tia, fauna, and Chrissy are unoriginal now. I gifted them their shirts and ordering a lot but they're so stubborn!!! Also I gifted Chrissy her mama bear and she put it on a freaking TABLE ugh kms...


----------



## namiieco

Reyrey said:


> Yeah when I get my new DS I'm resetting.. ankha, Tia, fauna, and Chrissy are unoriginal now. I gifted them their shirts and ordering a lot but they're so stubborn!!! Also I gifted Chrissy her mama bear and she put it on a freaking TABLE ugh kms...


I think it's a little bit drastic to reset but you do you I guess.
Good luck with resetting ~


----------



## Halloqueen

Urgent question: Can I adopt a villager from another town when a new villager just set up their house and is still unpacking? I just started a new town and a 9th villager wants to move in the next day so I wondered if I can just go the same day and succeed.


----------



## Capeet

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Urgent question: Can I adopt a villager from another town when a new villager just set up their house and is still unpacking? I just started a new town and a 9th villager wants to move in the next day so I wondered if I can just go the same day and succeed.


Yep, you can do that!


----------



## Halloqueen

Cosmic Kid said:


> Yep, you can do that!


Awesome! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Mistymayz

So if I have ten villagers and one is boxes can i go adopt another villager without going a day forward? Does it make a difference if I have someone pick up the 10th boxed villager first?


----------



## namiieco

Mistymayz said:


> So if I have ten villagers and one is boxes can i go adopt another villager without going a day forward? Does it make a difference if I have someone pick up the 10th boxed villager first?


No, you can't adopt another one while your 10th villager is in boxes because they're still in your town. You'll have to tt 1 day to adopt another ^^


----------



## Ehingen Guy

ZebraQueen said:


> Questions
> 
> 1. How many time do seashells spawn on beaches? And how many?  Like from 5-10 or how
> 
> 2. I'm making a path burying items so I know where to walk but will it make dirt path or no?
> 
> 3. Let say I want to breed each day 3 different flowers
> Will it be better just breed 2 each day for maximum effect?
> Or just having the 3 I will always get the 3 flowers I'm breeding



1. Seashells spawn every 30 minutes after being collected. 

2. Dirt paths are only made via grass wear. Burying items won't help.

3. It mostly depends on your town ordinance and how your flowers are placed. It's wise to choose Beautiful Town if you have flowers everywhere and are targeting a small number of flowers.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Ehingen Guy said:


> 1. Seashells spawn every 30 minutes after being collected.
> 
> 2. Dirt paths are only made via grass wear. Burying items won't help.
> 
> 3. It mostly depends on your town ordinance and how your flowers are placed. It's wise to choose Beautiful Town if you have flowers everywhere and are targeting a small number of flowers.



On the second... I'm running in the grass I just have thing buried in the path.... Will it still work or not


----------



## 727

Will my other 2 characters have time to get the complete Creepy set from Jack tomorrow or do i have to visit someone's else's town?And what time does Halloween end again?Because last year i wasn't paying attention.


----------



## dizzy bone

If I have a camper one day and I update my DA, will it transfer to the dream or will it be empty? I don't have the suite yet so I can't check. u_u


----------



## Crona

question: do the bugs and fish caught on island tours count toward the bug and fish catching badge? i want to know if i can kill two birds with one stone by earning medals and catching bugs/fish for the badge.


----------



## mintellect

Crona said:


> question: do the bugs and fish caught on island tours count toward the bug and fish catching badge? i want to know if i can kill two birds with one stone by earning medals and catching bugs/fish for the badge.



Yes, they do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



727 said:


> Will my other 2 characters have time to get the complete Creepy set from Jack tomorrow or do i have to visit someone's else's town?And what time does Halloween end again?Because last year i wasn't paying attention.



Halloween starts at 6PM and ends at midnight.
I don't know if your other characters will have time to get the set (it depends how you plan everything out) but I do know that your alternate characters are able to get the set.


----------



## 727

Thank you DiancieRose because last year when it was just me i was able to get the complete Creepy set from Jack so this is going to be interesting with 2 additionals lol but i do have all the masks/candy for them so wish me luck.


----------



## ellsieotter

after a villager asks to move out, can another villager ask within that 5 day period that the other is moving?


----------



## Punchyleaf

ellsieotter said:


> after a villager asks to move out, can another villager ask within that 5 day period that the other is moving?



No only one villager can be moving at a time.


----------



## Charcolor

i'm confused about the amiibo update...i know it's available for other regions, but i heard north america (whre i live) is getting it a month later. but i feel like everyone has it? what's going on? is the update available for the us now?

(btw i won't have access to my 3ds for a little while so i can't check to see if i can download it right now)


----------



## Eline

Charcolor said:


> i'm confused about the amiibo update...i know it's available for other regions, but i heard north america (whre i live) is getting it a month later. but i feel like everyone has it? what's going on? is the update available for the us now?
> 
> (btw i won't have access to my 3ds for a little while so i can't check to see if i can download it right now)



The update is available for everyone. You can download it for free in the Nintendo E-Shop


----------



## Charcolor

Eline said:


> The update is available for everyone. You can download it for free in the Nintendo E-Shop



thank you!! i can't wait!!


----------



## furbyq

So the notes for the update say

• Decorating Is Easier Than Ever!: Animal Crossing: New Leaf – Welcome amiibo lets players customise their homes by moving around their furniture and items using the touch screen. Making setting up a perfectly styled room easier than ever.

But how do you enable this mode? I can't figure out how to make it let me move things around via the touch screen. 

Edit: I figured it out! You have to get the Storage Locker upgrade from Nook and when you visit him the next day you get that ability.


----------



## Purpur

Is there a list of all the returning villagers with the pictures?


----------



## Holly...

Uh, this is gonna sound really stupid, but how do I scan an ambiio card? Like do I just talk to that hippie guy and hold it up to the camera? I have heard of some 'reader' thing, do I have to buy that to scan cards?


----------



## Minni

Holly... said:


> Uh, this is gonna sound really stupid, but how do I scan an ambiio card? Like do I just talk to that hippie guy and hold it up to the camera? I have heard of some 'reader' thing, do I have to buy that to scan cards?



^ I would like to know this too xD


----------



## moonphyx

Holly... said:


> Uh, this is gonna sound really stupid, but how do I scan an ambiio card? Like do I just talk to that hippie guy and hold it up to the camera? I have heard of some 'reader' thing, do I have to buy that to scan cards?



It depends. If you have the New Nintendo 3ds, the scan reader is incorporated into your screen, the NFC reader is not needed. But if you have the older version of the 3ds, you will need the NFC reader.


----------



## crossinganimal

Are the amiibo cards the same everywhere?

Like, if I have an european 3ds but buy some japanese/usa cards by accident. Do they work too?


----------



## moonphyx

crossinganimal said:


> Are the amiibo cards the same everywhere?
> 
> Like, if I have an european 3ds but buy some japanese/usa cards by accident. Do they work too?



I believe they still work!


----------



## crossinganimal

moonphyx said:


> I believe they still work!



Thanks!=)


----------



## Jacob

I have 9 villagers. Can a 10th villager move in to my town randomly or must I invite them to come here?

I am planning to keep my 10th villager spot open for a future date and I don't want anyone random moving in. 
Any help would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## Scrafty

Jacob said:


> I have 9 villagers. Can a 10th villager move in to my town randomly or must I invite them to come here?
> 
> I am planning to keep my 10th villager spot open for a future date and I don't want anyone random moving in.
> Any help would be great!
> 
> Thanks.



Only through Streetpass or if you visit someone's town and they have a villager that is moving out/just moved out.


----------



## px41

Ok, heard a bit of new information and I'm unsure of the specifics, and I'm pretty doubtful that many people know yet, but I'll still ask anyhow: if you use a special amiibo such as a LoZ one or the Villager, will you be able to use them again to get their RVs in the same game? I'm worried in case you can't.


----------



## Amilee

px41 said:


> Ok, heard a bit of new information and I'm unsure of the specifics, and I'm pretty doubtful that many people know yet, but I'll still ask anyhow: if you use a special amiibo such as a LoZ one or the Villager, will you be able to use them again to get their RVs in the same game? I'm worried in case you can't.



you can invite them everyday. theres no limit.


----------



## px41

Do you believe this rumor was started because someone used an amiibo for their RV site while the villager from it was living in their town?


----------



## Zaaroar

So, amiibo cards are random and there's no bundle that just contains one of each or specific ones?


----------



## Ichigo.

So with the dream address purging, does that mean all the visit counts to your DA have also been erased? I hadn't checked mine in a while, and after updating my DA, it does seem like everything's gone, but I just wanted to make sure


----------



## shoegal1203

Zaaroar said:


> So, amiibo cards are random and there's no bundle that just contains one of each or specific ones?



Unfortunately no. You have to collect them the "traditional" way and the double / triple cards can be traded with other people. I believe there is a thread somewhere here on the forums where you can trade cards.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Ichigo. said:


> So with the dream address purging, does that mean all the visit counts to your DA have also been erased? I hadn't checked mine in a while, and after updating my DA, it does seem like everything's gone, but I just wanted to make sure



Well in my point of view that dreamcode still exist in the dream world (not sure) but you won't know because of the update and well you. Need to make a new dreamcode


----------



## Ichigo.

ZebraQueen said:


> Well in my point of view that dreamcode still exist in the dream world (not sure) but you won't know because of the update and well you. Need to make a new dreamcode



Yeah I know you do. But my question is about the visit counts Luna typically gives you every time you update. Something like your dream address has been visited 100 times. I just wanted to know if those were wiped out as well.


----------



## Amilee

Ichigo. said:


> Yeah I know you do. But my question is about the visit counts Luna typically gives you every time you update. Something like your dream address has been visited 100 times. I just wanted to know if those were wiped out as well.



i think they were wiped out too.


----------



## Ras

I feel like this has probably been asked/answered a billion times, but is the villager cycle thing done with this update?  Can you use a card to move somebody back in without having to cycle through the whole 16?  Surely somebody has already tried it.

Asking just to know, really, because if I was going to move anybody in, it would be one of the new wolves!


----------



## Katie1313

Ras said:


> I feel like this has probably been asked/answered a billion times, but is the villager cycle thing done with this update?  Can you use a card to move somebody back in without having to cycle through the whole 16?  Surely somebody has already tried it.
> 
> Asking just to know, really, because if I was going to move anybody in, it would be one of the new wolves!


Yes, you can move them back in without having to cycle 



Zaaroar said:


> So, amiibo cards are random and there's no bundle that just contains one of each or specific ones?



I suggest buying them off of eBay if you want specific ones. They go for pretty cheap usually.


----------



## mynooka

Before the update I know if a villager pinged you and you told them not to move, then saved, and quit playing no other villagers would ping you until you played the game again.  I used this to basically take long breaks from the game but still keep my villagers.  Does this still hold true after the update? 

Sorry if this is a noobish question, I just couldn't find the answer anywhere else.  Thanks!


----------



## Katie1313

This has probably been asked a lot, but there seems to be a lot of confusion and no definite answer. Can villagers received from special amiibo be adopted by someone else once they move out? Has anyone tried this beforehand with less than 10 neighbors? If no one has, I'd be willing to test it out with someone.


----------



## Halloqueen

Right, so, I asked this in the amiibo update thread yesterday but it went unanswered and got buried by other discussion. I'm hoping someone can clear this up for me.

My preferred playstyle involves time travel. My towns are all set to different months in different years. What I'm wondering is whether the update forces your in-game clock to the current date? That is the impression I'm getting, but figured I may as well get confirmation. Say one game is set in October of 2014 and I play it the same day before I update. Is it going to thrust me two years into the future, or are people just having issues from having taken long hiatuses and returning?


----------



## Khaelis

Katie1313 said:


> This has probably been asked a lot, but there seems to be a lot of confusion and no definite answer. Can villagers received from special amiibo be adopted by someone else once they move out? Has anyone tried this beforehand with less than 10 neighbors? If no one has, I'd be willing to test it out with someone.



As far as I can tell, special villagers can't be adopted. The closest I think you'll get is if someone lets you 'borrow' the Amiibo to adopt them yourself.


----------



## Katie1313

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Right, so, I asked this in the amiibo update thread yesterday but it went unanswered and got buried by other discussion. I'm hoping someone can clear this up for me.
> 
> My preferred playstyle involves time travel. My towns are all set to different months in different years. What I'm wondering is whether the update forces your in-game clock to the current date? That is the impression I'm getting, but figured I may as well get confirmation. Say one game is set in October of 2014 and I play it the same day before I update. Is it going to thrust me two years into the future, or are people just having issues from having taken long hiatuses and returning?



It forces you to play at the date your town is in. Let's say the last time you played was three days ago, and it was October 4th then. Since you haven't played it would be October 7th now, and the update will force your game to play at October 7th, without even asking you if you want to change the time. If you want to end up on the date you last played, either play before you update and set your date there, or use the system clock to get there. Though if you have multiple towns, the latter would be pretty hard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> As far as I can tell, special villagers can't be adopted. The closest I think you'll get is if someone lets you 'borrow' the Amiibo to adopt them yourself.



Well that's nice.... -_- Thanks for your answer!


----------



## Mu~

I need to find a yellow perch, several sites say it's quite common, but I've fished a lot today with no luck, even different sizes of shadows, any tips?


----------



## mynooka

Mu~ said:


> I need to find a yellow perch, several sites say it's quite common, but I've fished a lot today with no luck, even different sizes of shadows, any tips?



I would just keep fishing in the river since that's where they spawn.  They are a medium size, so scare off anything that's obviously too small.  I also don't think they're affected by time of day so I'm sure you'll catch one soon.  Good luck!


----------



## Spooky.

Is there a comprehensive list anywhere of *all* the new changes listed in one area?


----------



## Bunlily

Asking for a friend: She wants to know if she buys the Hello Kitty Japan Amiibo cards, if she can get the villagers to move into her town. Her 3ds is an NA one. I told her that i didn't think it would be possible because wouldn't the name be in Japanese? Or some kind of data conflict?


----------



## Katie1313

Cinmoobun said:


> Asking for a friend: She wants to know if she buys the Hello Kitty Japan Amiibo cards, if she can get the villagers to move into her town. Her 3ds is an NA one. I told her that i didn't think it would be possible because wouldn't the name be in Japanese? Or some kind of data conflict?



Pretty sure you can, since you can use the Japanese exclusive Monster Hunter amiibo to get Felyne in any region.


----------



## Bunlily

Katie1313 said:


> Pretty sure you can, since you can use the Japanese exclusive Monster Hunter amiibo to get Felyne in any region.



Okay, thank you!


----------



## PaperBag

Just asking because I haven't come across it yet. Can you get both the Wii U and 3ds from fortune cookies, or just one? I got the Wii U from a fortune cookie, and was wondering if eventually the 3ds will be one too, or if it's expected of you to get one of them from an amiibo RV and the other is available through fortune cookies. 
Basically, if I keep buying fortune cookies, will I eventually get both a Wii U and a 3ds?


----------



## cannelle.exe

How do I get an RV from an amiibo to show up? Like step by step who do I ask and what do I say?

- - - Post Merge - - -

There is a 3ds fortune cookie!


----------



## Ras

You have to talk to Wisp and scan your amiibo.  In case you don't know how to get Wisp, walk around your village and you'll get a text message telling you to come closer.  You have to keep following the text messages until Wisp shows up and gives you a lamp.  For me, he was right near the train station, but it may be random.  Once you get the lamp, you take it home and put it on the ground (or a table) and interact with it.  Wisp will pop out and you can then scan your amiibo card or figure and select "come and play" and the character will be at the campground.

Edit: I think I might have some details wrong about what type of amiibo work, but the basic thing there is that you have to find Wisp and he becomes the gateway.

///

Did this update patch out the glitches?  I couldn't seem to get into the river anymore, though I haven't done it a long time and may be out of practice.  But, I think it's patched out.


----------



## Melyora

Ras said:


> You have to talk to Wisp and scan your amiibo.  In case you don't know how to get Wisp, walk around your village and you'll get a text message telling you to come closer.  You have to keep following the text messages until Wisp shows up and gives you a lamp.  For me, he was right near the train station, but it may be random.  Once you get the lamp, you take it home and put it on the ground (or a table) and interact with it.  Wisp will pop out and you can then scan your amiibo card or figure and select "come and play" and the character will be at the campground.
> 
> ///
> 
> Did this update patch out the glitches?  I couldn't seem to get into the river anymore, though I haven't done it a long time and may be out of practice.  But, I think it's patched out.



Yes, I have seen several post mentioning they couldn't use the glitch anymore. I think they patched it out.


----------



## Ras

Thanks.  Ugh.  That was an unnecessary patch.  BUT, I haven't tried it in over a year anyway, so. . . .

BTW, I tried throwing beans in the campground and the ceiling must be REALLY low, because it's more like feeding pigeons up there. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

This seems common sense, but I just want to be clear:

We don't have to cover the entire town in custom paths to steer an amiibo move in to the right place, right?  I mean, if there's a large enough space for a house right between your path and the river, you could just add another line or two of path to make it too small.  In other words, as long as you are making spaces too small between rocks, PWPs, houses, etc., you don't have to cover the whole place.  If you have to cover the whole place to be safe, I have no idea what I'll do with all my flowers in the meantime.  When I found out you couldn't plot reset the amiibo move-ins, I was going to just skip them until I heard about this path thing (not that it's 100% I'll do it anyway, since I like all my villagers; but, Phoebe and Flora are in trouble when Vivian and Dobie cards are out!).


----------



## Prayforjakes

Can i send someone a copy of my acnl town so they can make it into an aesthetic town using ram injecting or something? I can pay you with bells (I only have 5M tho).


----------



## Laurelinde

Does anyone know if the islands should have changed at all? I've got an initiative to spend 150 bells with Leila but I'm on the island now and she still only wants to buy things, not sell them. Do I sell things to her and then buy them back?

Edit: In case anyone else was wondering the wording is confusing - it actually wants you to _sell _150 bells worth of things to Leila!


----------



## Amy-chan

If you want to adopt an RV villager from someone else's town, will they ask you who you want to kick out or does this only apply to RV villagers in your town?


----------



## Katie1313

Amy-chan said:


> If you want to adopt an RV villager from someone else's town, will they ask you who you want to kick out or does this only apply to RV villagers in your town?



You can't adopt an RV villager from another town. Not even if they're moving out of another town. Just tested it :/


----------



## Amy-chan

Katie1313 said:


> You can't adopt an RV villager from another town. Not even if they're moving out of another town. Just tested it :/


Sigh  ...Thanks for telling me though!


----------



## Lazyrs9090

Prayforjakes said:


> Can i send someone a copy of my acnl town so they can make it into an aesthetic town using ram injecting or something? I can pay you with bells (I only have 5M tho).



You're not going to get much help if you can only offer bells the person can hack themselves.


----------



## mistwood

How much is 1 tbt bell worth on the forums per in game bells?


----------



## Burumun

mistwood said:


> How much is 1 tbt bell worth on the forums per in game bells?



Depends and probably fluctuates, but from what I found in the Re-Tail subforum, it's 20mil IGB to 100 BTB, or 200.000 IGB per BTB, at least for people selling IGB for BTB.


----------



## pocky

Does anyone remember who the original creator of the ACNL Villager sprites is? All I remember is that they were made by a Japanese person. I see the sprites posted all over tumblr but I'm interested in finding the original artist. These are the sprites I mean:


----------



## Fleshy

pocky said:


> Does anyone remember who the original creator of the ACNL Villager sprites is? All I remember is that they were made by a Japanese person. I see the sprites posted all over tumblr but I'm interested in finding the original artist. These are the sprites I mean:
> 
> View attachment 187922View attachment 187923View attachment 187924View attachment 187925View attachment 187926








 I believe this is the original? http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/


----------



## pocky

Fleshy said:


> I believe this is the original? http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/



thank you so much! its that blog indeed


----------



## Laureline

Do ants eat the fruit or candy left on the ground? Or do they just simply hover around them?


----------



## Buttonsy

Is it possible to adopt villagers from RVs in other peoples towns? (Like say Cece is in someones RV, if they invite me to their town to visit Cece in her RV, can I adopt her?) I'm assuming not, but just in case.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Lykaios said:


> Do ants eat the fruit or candy left on the ground? Or do they just simply hover around them?



Well they don't eat it they just kinda cover the ground of the base of the rotten fruit or candy
Must be rotten 
Regular fruit won't work


----------



## Spooky.

Can you adopt a villager from someone if they got that villager from an amiibo card?


----------



## Fleshy

Namstar said:


> Can you adopt a villager from someone if they got that villager from an amiibo card?



You can! There's a few cycling threads that are using amiibo cards and I got Tipper yesterday from someone who got her from their amiibo card!


----------



## Spooky.

Fleshy said:


> You can! There's a few cycling threads that are using amiibo cards and I got Tipper yesterday from someone who got her from their amiibo card!



Awesome, thank you ;~; This makes my life so much easier


----------



## Spooky.

Does the trick of putting a design down so a villager won't move there only work with amiibo cards or will it now work on villagers you move in through adoption?


----------



## Ras

Do all the existing, regular villager amiibo cards work for adoption?


----------



## Burumun

Can you move out an amiibo villager by scanning in another amiibo villager?


----------



## Tobiume

<: Just wondering about the new campground - does the van just cycle through NPC characters if you don't have any cards/amiibos to scan? Thank you!


----------



## Ras

That's how it's worked for me so far.  I've had Zipper in there twice!  Yesterday, it was Pascal.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can somebody help me?  Because of the pro design initiative, I lost a tile that I assumed I had saved with Mabel and had not.  I can't find it again.  Fortunately, I found an old picture of it on my SD card:




It's the one mixed with the clover.  I have no idea if I found it in a dream (which would be obliterated now anyway), or here.  If you recognize it, please let me know!


----------



## JX-

I have all splatoon amiibos. Is there any way I can get the squirrels and the squid villagers in my town or is that not possible?


----------



## Namekians

I keep seeing this in peoples posts and was wondering if it was a new PWP or just something ive missed all together.

does anyone know what it is?

image credit to emblemcrossing*


----------



## KhalidPrecious

Can I use Japanese amiibo card for my USA copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf?


----------



## Ras

Will our regular villagers ever appear around the fire at the campground?


----------



## Lualdara

When restarting and selling your town to Nook, do you get to rename your player character or do you must keep the name? I'm assuming you can change the town's name, but I'm unsure about the character's.


----------



## Capeet

Namekians said:


> I keep seeing this in peoples posts and was wondering if it was a new PWP or just something ive missed all together.
> 
> does anyone know what it is?
> View attachment 188207
> image credit to emblemcrossing*


That looks like Franklin's table from the Harvest Festival event. The person has probably placed it there using hacks (same goes for the bushes and stumps).


----------



## Namekians

Cosmic Kid said:


> That looks like Franklin's table from the Harvest Festival event. The person has probably placed it there using hacks (same goes for the bushes and stumps).



Ah, that's why it doesn't look familure to me. I always work during that event.... I'll have to play it this year for sure!
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Envy

Does anyone know how to get the alto saxophone and trumpet? If they are through Harvey's, I'm inclined to wait. But if they are through some other method that will be impossible without Amiibos or something, I'd definitely like to know!


----------



## A r i a n e

I was able to unlock the fairy clothing set from playing puzzle league, but I haven't received any coupons playing, and I read that was possible. How do I do that?


----------



## rosabee

wearthesun said:


> I was able to unlock the fairy clothing set from playing puzzle league, but I haven't received any coupons playing, and I read that was possible. How do I do that?



In my experience you only get the items from puzzle league, but you can get coupons for playing desert island escape if you meet the target score!


----------



## A r i a n e

rosabee said:


> In my experience you only get the items from puzzle league, but you can get coupons for playing desert island escape if you meet the target score!



okay, thank you! I'm pretty bad at desert island escape, I guess I'll have to work on it lol


----------



## Mistymayz

If the game is in sleep mode do the hours still count toward the badges and plaza tree growth? Or do I need the 3DS open for the time to count?


----------



## unintentional

KhalidPrecious said:


> Can I use Japanese amiibo card for my USA copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf?



Yup!  The cards aren't region locked!


----------



## BlueZeeb

Is it normal for people to replace all the starter villagers with amiibo ones?


----------



## Charcolor

wearthesun said:


> I was able to unlock the fairy clothing set from playing puzzle league, but I haven't received any coupons playing, and I read that was possible. How do I do that?



hey hey hey!! you probably won't be checking back here but you can get coupons from puzzle league if you get over 10,000 points on score attack!! you can probably get them from other modes too but i'm not sure exactly what the requirements are


----------



## SpyKid

How do I place  my flowers to create a black rose?


----------



## Zero1000

SpyKid said:


> How do I place  my flowers to create a black rose?



I believe you need to put two red roses togheter.


----------



## kalisaur

hey I used to play the old Animal Crossing online with a lot of people & I was wondering if you need to watch out for hackers/seeders online in ACNL?


----------



## Mistymayz

kalisaur said:


> hey I used to play the old Animal Crossing online with a lot of people & I was wondering if you need to watch out for hackers/seeders online in ACNL?



I think the update stopped most glitches/hacks for now~


----------



## KhalidPrecious

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Yup!  The cards aren't region locked!



Thanks a lot


----------



## A r i a n e

Charcolor said:


> hey hey hey!! you probably won't be checking back here but you can get coupons from puzzle league if you get over 10,000 points on score attack!! you can probably get them from other modes too but i'm not sure exactly what the requirements are



awesome, thank you! I'll try that right away


----------



## Inka

Zero1000 said:


> I believe you need to put two red roses togheter.



Two HYBRID red roses x



Which LoZ amiibo can get me a Wolf Link villager? All of them or just the Wolf Link itself?


----------



## Reddricc

Can someone tell me the effects of time traveling within the same day? 
(Backwards to 4pm from 11pm and then back to current time when i'm done.)


----------



## Kikuriki

*Fishing Tourney issues*

So I've done two fishing tourneys, but every time I start picking up fish and organising them by size, Chip doesn't accept some of them as new records.

In this particular tourney, the npc record was a 3.20 inch Bitterling, which I topped with a 4.00 inch Crawfish. Then a 5.15 inch Pale Chub, a 5.20 inch Crawfish, and then a 5.55 Pale Chub, which he didn't accept.
Can you only do two sizes of each inch? Like only 4.15, 4.65 and then you have to move on to 5.--?


----------



## mintellect

Despite that my town is chock-filled with flowers, bushes and trees, my citizen satisfaction says that I need more greenery. What is causing this?


----------



## lars708

Diancie Rose said:


> Despite that my town is chock-filled with flowers, bushes and trees, my citizen satisfaction says that I need more greenery. What is causing this?



With greenery they mean trees, and maybe bushes but I don't remember...


----------



## MelonPan

I haven't played the game in a while, and I recently invited Jacques to move into my town from the campsite.  I don't think this is the first time I did this, but I don't remember. Like usual, I thought that when I invite a villager, that I could plot reset where his house would go.  But when I tried, it was already set randomly (and I checked) so is this only with campsite villagers or did the recent update fix the plot resetting that I don't know about. :/?


----------



## Laurelinde

If you don't have any amiibo cards or figures, who will show up in the new campsite? I had thought it would be any of the NPC characters (as in non-villagers) but I've already had a lot of repeats (Joan, Blanca, Copper, etc.) and a lot of characters I haven't seen yet (Blathers, Isabelle.) Do I need cards and/or figures to get other people to visit?


----------



## Amy-chan

Laurelinde said:


> If you don't have any amiibo cards or figures, who will show up in the new campsite? I had thought it would be any of the NPC characters (as in non-villagers) but I've already had a lot of repeats (Joan, Blanca, Copper, etc.) and a lot of characters I haven't seen yet (Blathers, Isabelle.) Do I need cards and/or figures to get other people to visit?


Shopkeepers (including Isabelle, Blathers and Celeste) only show up via amiibo from what I've heard.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Does anyone know if any of the new Welcome Amiibo items are sold in the Nooklings' store, or all they all RV/Harvey exclusive? ono; Not sure if I should bother to check them or the Able Sisters?


----------



## Clover-Palette

UnwrittenTale said:


> Does anyone know if any of the new Welcome Amiibo items are sold in the Nooklings' store, or all they all RV/Harvey exclusive? ono; Not sure if I should bother to check them or the Able Sisters?



_As far as I am aware of, none of them are sold at Nooklings, it is all related to the new campsite. There a few new clothing items you can buy at able sisters _


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Clover-Palette said:


> _As far as I am aware of, none of them are sold at Nooklings, it is all related to the new campsite. There a few new clothing items you can buy at able sisters _



Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## 727

What theme is the pirate? because for  one of Elijah's rooms(he's a character i made for a special little boy) i was thinking of giving him a pirate theme and i'm going to have him do a trendy theme for Lyle so i'm really hoping pirate will work.


----------



## Tobiume

Could someone kindly tell me what counts as trash on the ground? There doesn't seem to be anything but fruit and maybe one or two odd pieces of furniture in my town, but that's enough for Isabelle to say that my town is a landfill haha.


----------



## Magolor

I'm curious- For some reason in my newest cartridge's town my villagers seem to like falling off of the cliff onto the beach for a lack of better terms. I can't really place why, but they end up stuck down there until I save and quit I believe? It's a bit annoying at times.


----------



## KhalidPrecious

Can I change my fruit town from Orange to Peach?


----------



## CoveyCube

Hi, I have a question about selling my town. If I were to sell my town and then keep resetting to get a good map, would I still get the money?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

KhalidPrecious said:


> Can I change my fruit town from Orange to Peach?



Once you have a town, you're stuck with its native fruit. The only way to get a new native fruit is by getting a new town.


----------



## KhalidPrecious

Ehingen Guy said:


> Once you have a town, you're stuck with its native fruit. The only way to get a new native fruit is by getting a new town.



Bummer 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Kikuriki

You can't change your native town fruit without resetting your town entirely.


----------



## Tobiume

:Y Answered my own question - gems on the ground count as garbage. Either that, or bee hives.


----------



## Ichigo.

Question about the town plaza tree. I've played over 500 hours, but can't be sure if I've played over 500 days. Well actually, it seems I haven't played over 500 days because my tree is still on the second to last growth phase. I just wanted to make sure...playing 500 days means starting the game up on 500 new/different days, right? But does that count for in-game days, or 3DS clock days? And there's no way to check how many days you've played right?


----------



## Zero1000

I have a question regarding the villagers.
I had previously nine villagers, then I got Filbert from another town (a cycling one), filling the last slot. Then Rodney moved, leaving that slot free.
My question is, will that tenth slot remain vacant/is there a way to keep it empty?


----------



## Noctis

Zero1000 said:


> I have a question regarding the villagers.
> I had previously nine villagers, then I got Filbert from another town (a cycling one), filling the last slot. Then Rodney moved, leaving that slot free.
> My question is, will that tenth slot remain vacant/is there a way to keep it empty?



It will stay that way unless you trade with someone band they have a villager in that void. If they don't go to a town with 10 villagers and clear that void there is a chance that villager will move into your town.


----------



## ellienoise

I scanned Mable's amiibo with my mayor and ordered furniture just fine. Then, I tried with a secondary villager and the van is closed! It seems I can only visit her with my mayor, why?


----------



## lars708

ellienoise said:


> I scanned Mable's amiibo with my mayor and ordered furniture just fine. Then, I tried with a secondary villager and the van is closed! It seems I can only visit her with my mayor, why?



I have no idea if this is actually a reason why it could be closed but do you have Wisp's lamp on the other account? Because if not, that might be the problem.


----------



## Requity

Silly question about the new update.

I have an old 3DS, and I'd like to use the Series 1-4 Amiibo cards to move in some dreamies. Do I need to have an NFC reader to use them?


----------



## lars708

Requity said:


> Silly question about the new update.
> 
> I have an old 3DS, and I'd like to use the Series 1-4 Amiibo cards to move in some dreamies. Do I need to have an NFC reader to use them?



Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## Requity

lars708 said:


> Yes. Yes you do.


Thank you so much!


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Quick question... Can you ask the new villagers (#50 Welcome Amiibo) to move into your town through someone else's RV, just as you would if they were in boxes?


----------



## Melyora

UnwrittenTale said:


> Quick question... Can you ask the new villagers (#50 Welcome Amiibo) to move into your town through someone else's RV, just as you would if they were in boxes?



No, the RV on the campground work pretty much the same as the campsite. You can come visit, but people from other towns cannot invite them to move in.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Melyora said:


> No, the RV on the campground work pretty much the same as the campsite. You can come visit, but people from other towns cannot invite them to move in.



Thank you!


----------



## Bon Bonne

what is the new amethyst tank item? I thought there was already an amethyst tank. I'm confused

edit: figured it out. the amethyst tank was previously known as the amethyst tee. 

but now: does this mean the tee was actually... made a tee? or is it just gone? :|


----------



## Hbear

Can you plant bushes inbetween trees without them dying or would you have to plant them all at once? like say x=tree and o=bush
can i do xoxoxo without any of them withering without planting them all at once?


----------



## KhalidPrecious

My citizen staticfaction says: They want your town to be more greener.

What does that mean? I got a lot of trees and so many flowers they I can't even run. I wanna reach the perfect town phase.


----------



## Melyora

KhalidPrecious said:


> My citizen staticfaction says: They want your town to be more greener.
> 
> What does that mean? I got a lot of trees and so many flowers they I can't even run. I wanna reach the perfect town phase.



These are the requirements for a perfect town rating (citizen satisfaction)(*source: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Perfect_Town):

 Trees: Between 110 and 200 total. These can be either be Palm trees or Fruit trees.

 Flowers: Have at least 75 flowers planted throughout your town.

 Public Works: At least 10 Public Works are needed. Dream Suite, Fortune-Teller, Museum, Town Hall and Station Upgrades don't count.

 Weeds: No more than 10.

 Items on ground: No more than 10. This includes Fruit and Lost Items.

Trash: None on ground, none buried.

Try to count your trees (a tedious task, yes). Maybe there's something off there.


----------



## GuerreraD

HOW MANY TREES?! 
Are you completely sure of that? Because there's no way I have that many in my town, and it's been almost perpetually in the highest rank. I think I have around 60 maybe?


----------



## Melyora

GuerreraD said:


> HOW MANY TREES?!
> Are you completely sure of that? Because there's no way I have that many in my town, and it's been almost perpetually in the highest rank. I think I have around 60 maybe?



Quite sure. The IGN guide confirms it, saying the following about perfect town requirements

"The rating depends on three categories: Cleanliness, Abundant Nature and Abundant Living.

- Cleanliness

less than 10 weeds
less than 10 items on the ground (not counting sea shells, fruit, mushrooms, flowers, buried fossils, buried gyroids, buried Pitfall Seeds)
no garbage (Empty Can, Boot, Old Tire, Spoiled Turnips)
no 

- Abundant Nature

Trees between 110 and 200
Flowers over 50
High Nature Points from Public Works Projects
Good: Flower Clock, Flower Bed, Flower Arch, Wisteria Pergola, Straw Fence, topiaries, Solar Panels, Wind Power Generator, Windmill
Bad: Garbage Can, Jumbo Monitor, Oil Excavator, Tire Play Equipment, Picnic Sheet, Traffic Light, illumination items, Tower
Abundant Living

- High Living Points from Public Works Projects

Best: Campground
Good: bridges, benches, outside lights, Garden Chair, Hot Spring, Fire Hydrant, Stadium Lights, Solar Panels, Lighthouse
OK: almost everything else including Water Well, Fountain, clocks, Signboard, Face Board, signs, art, monuments, etc.
Bad: Garbage Can                                  

"


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Does anyone know if there are any new musical instruments? I think I might of heard someone saying this but I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## Believe

Can you pick up a villager from someone's void if you pick up another villager in boxes?


----------



## Melyora

Believe said:


> Can you pick up a villager from someone's void if you pick up another villager in boxes?



Not from the same town at least. From what I believe, a voided villager can be picked up *upon* streetpassing or entering someone's town or someone entering your town.

So when you pick a villager in boxes up, a voided villager can be registered to move into your town at the moment you enter the town. However, because you request the villager in boxes to move in after entering, it will overwrite the potential voided-move-in.

Since only 1 can move in at a time, the boxed villager will move in.

For this reason I do not visit other towns when I adopt a villager in boxes, in fear of voided ones overwriting the boxed villager. The last one to register before a new day starts is the one who'll move in.


----------



## lars708

Melyora said:


> Not from the same town at least. From what I believe, a voided villager can be picked up *upon* streetpassing or entering someone's town or someone entering your town.
> 
> So when you pick a villager in boxes up, a voided villager can be registered to move into your town at the moment you enter the town. However, because you request the villager in boxes to move in after entering, it will overwrite the potential voided-move-in.
> 
> Since only 1 can move in at a time, the boxed villager will move in.
> 
> For this reason I do not visit other towns when I adopt a villager in boxes, in fear of voided ones overwriting the boxed villager. The last one to register before a new day starts is the one who'll move in.



So the game doesn't prioritize the 'villager in boxes'? That is so strange...


----------



## Melyora

lars708 said:


> So the game doesn't prioritize the 'villager in boxes'? That is so strange...



I've never experienced it myself, but that's because I don't take chances xD But I've heard stories before on this forum (might already be 2 years ago) that this has happened to some people.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

How do you use the new furniture moving system?


----------



## Bon Bonne

Yuki Nagato said:


> How do you use the new furniture moving system?



if you don't have it unlocked...
you have to add the secret storeroom to your house. 
once you have that added, go to Nook's Homes. Lottie will be there and teach you how to do it.
once you've done that, you can go home and there will be an icon for it on the bottom screen, left side of the light switch.


----------



## GuerreraD

I've just counted down every single tree in my town. It turned out I have more than hundred, ha ha ha!  Actually 128 trees!
Whoa, that's more than double the number I thought it was... it surprised myself!


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Bon Bonne said:


> if you don't have it unlocked...
> you have to add the secret storeroom to your house.
> once you have that added, go to Nook's Homes. Lottie will be there and teach you how to do it.
> once you've done that, you can go home and there will be an icon for it on the bottom screen, left side of the light switch.



Thank youuu


----------



## KhalidPrecious

Can I replace all my native fruit trees with my desired one?


----------



## Melyora

KhalidPrecious said:


> Can I replace all my native fruit trees with my desired one?



Yes, but you'll be unable to plant perfect fruit trees. Only the native fruit can grow perfect fruit trees


----------



## baileyanne94

So I have a question about adopting amiibo villagers.
It's always been the case in the game that when a villager moves out, you need to move out 8-10 villagers before the one that moved out can come back. Does anyone know for sure if maybe that rule wouldn't apply if I were to say go try and adopt O'Hare from someone's amiibo card of him? Or would I still not be able to move them back in without moving out 8-10 others (if someone knows the exact number that would be cool)?
As I think about it more it seems like that rule would still be in place...itd be nice though if they changed that in the update.


----------



## Ras

It was 16.  I have been told that the limitation is completely gone if you use a card.  I haven't experienced it myself, but that's pretty well established here.

. . .

My perfect fruit tree died, so I tried planting fertilizer like you can with the update.  When the fruit came back, it was not perfect.  Will it eventually become perfect, or does it just stay normal?  If so, what a waste.  I will just keep digging up the stump and planting a perfect either from that tree or another.


----------



## baileyanne94

Ras said:


> It was 16.  I have been told that the limitation is completely gone if you use a card.  I haven't experienced it myself, but that's pretty well established here.
> 
> . . .
> 
> My perfect fruit tree died, so I tried planting fertilizer like you can with the update.  When the fruit came back, it was not perfect.  Will it eventually become perfect, or does it just stay normal?  If so, what a waste.  I will just keep digging up the stump and planting a perfect either from that tree or another.




16? Oh God...I hope the thing about adopting through amiibo cards is true (if anyone is completely sure, please tell me!) but I guess it would be worth experimenting with next time I have space...

Edit: it seems like this is true, you don't have to cycle 16 villagers if you adopt with an amiibo card!! This is incredible news...every day I'm more thankful for this update...;w;


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Ras said:


> My perfect fruit tree died, so I tried planting fertilizer like you can with the update.  When the fruit came back, it was not perfect.  Will it eventually become perfect, or does it just stay normal?  If so, what a waste.  I will just keep digging up the stump and planting a perfect either from that tree or another.



The fruit will stay normal. Did you bury a native perfect fruit? Using the golden shovel to bury the fertilizer also helps.


----------



## Ras

I used the golden shovel.  It'll just be easier for me to continue to bury a perfect fruit to replace the dead tree (the same one tends to die, because that's the one I use all the time when someone asks for fruit).


----------



## Zero1000

What are the "villager cycle" and "void"? I have been hearing them a lot, but don't know what they are.


----------



## Ras

It used to be that when a villager moved out, if you wanted that villager back, you had to move 16 other villagers out of your village until the game "forgot" you had that original villager and let you bring them back.  Before you did that "16 villager cycle," you couldn't ask that villager to move into your village.  If someone had them in boxes and you talked to them, they would never bring up moving to your town because it wasn't possible.  With the update and card amiibo, you can now bring that villager back when you want.

The void is where a villager goes if you let them move out and nobody comes to pick them up.  They just disappear from your village and are in your "void," where they can sometimes force themselves on someone who visits your town.  If someone visits and has less than 10 villagers, that voided villager has a chance of showing up as a new move-in in their town soon after they visit.  It's said that you can clear your void by visiting a town with 10 visitors, since the animal tries to attach itself to that town and can't.  This may or may not always work.


----------



## A r i a n e

Has anyone tried scanning new amiibo cards/Sanrio cards on Happy Home Designer? if so, what happens? Can you do their house?


----------



## Ras

I just scanned my first card, and the guy didn't go to the campground. My only options were "move here" and "give me something."  How do I get a regular villager in an RV?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Ras said:


> I just scanned my first card, and the guy didn't go to the campground. My only options were "move here" and "give me something."  How do I get a regular villager in an RV?



You need the new amiibo cards.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Can anyone comfirm that villagers won't plot their houses on patterns when plot resetting?


----------



## Ras

Ehingen Guy said:


> You need the new amiibo cards.



Well, fishsticks. I guess I'll have to wait a little while. Thanks.


----------



## lars708

thatawkwardkid said:


> Can anyone comfirm that villagers won't plot their houses on patterns when plot resetting?



It seems to work for me but I could also just be lucky.


----------



## Amy-chan

Has anybody got a screenie of Wade's and/or Hornsby's house exterior?


----------



## Tobiume

0: Has anyone tried giving a villager a mushroom instead of fruit?


----------



## Katie1313

If a villager wants to move and you stop them, can you then TT back to date without anyone moving? Never done this before, and I'm worried about villagers moving.


----------



## lars708

Katie1313 said:


> If a villager wants to move and you stop them, can you then TT back to date without anyone moving? Never done this before, and I'm worried about villagers moving.



I've seen many people saying that it should be possible yeah but I've never actually tried myself so I can't confirm.


----------



## Inka

Anyone?



Inka said:


> Which LoZ amiibo can get me a Wolf Link villager? All of them or just the Wolf Link itself?


----------



## lars708

Inka said:


> Anyone?



I'm assuming Link gets you Wolf Link the villager as well but I'm not sure. I guess I can test it out in a bit.


----------



## Campy

Katie1313 said:


> If a villager wants to move and you stop them, can you then TT back to date without anyone moving? Never done this before, and I'm worried about villagers moving.


Yep! Once you've stopped a villager from moving, you can time travel back or forward as far as you'd like without anyone moving out. This is because the game doesn't generate a new villager to think about moving until the next time you start up your game.


----------



## Blueskyy

Inka said:


> Anyone?



Link, Wolf Link, or Zelda.


----------



## Ras

Do you need to have your paths down BEFORE you ask a campground villager to move in, or do they move in the next day, so you just need to block stuff off before morning?


----------



## pocky

I can't seem to unlock the Museum 2F on my new town.

I've had the town for 24 days and I've donated 67 things to it:

50 fossils
9 bugs
6 fish
2 works of art


----------



## Ras

I made a bunch of standee sign designs a long time ago, before I really knew about saving stuff with Mabel.  Is there any way for me to get it off my sign and into my tiles listing?  Maybe I could grab the design from Wendell in a dream from my other game and then somehow convert it to a usable format?  I really wish I had these saved so I could edit them, maybe move the signs and reuse them, etc. without having to try to recreate them.


----------



## shoegal1203

pocky said:


> I can't seem to unlock the Museum 2F on my new town.
> 
> I've had the town for 24 days and I've donated 67 things to it:
> 
> 50 fossils
> 9 bugs
> 6 fish
> 2 works of art



I believe you have to talk to Blathers for 14 days as well.


----------



## piske

Do mushrooms count as "trash" in your town? I want to use them to decorate but I don't want it to adversely affect my town rating.


----------



## Red Cat

pechue said:


> Do mushrooms count as "trash" in your town? I want to use them to decorate but I don't want it to adversely affect my town rating.



No. They naturally appear in your town, so they don't count as trash.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Does anyone know if any of the new phone items tells you your fortune like the lovely phone?


----------



## Espers

Now that they extended the move out date villagers have does anyone know if they changed the amount of time it will take for another villager to ping to move? Can it only happen after the original move out date has passed if you asked them to stay?


----------



## Red Cat

Espers said:


> Now that they extended the move out date villagers have does anyone know if they changed the amount of time it will take for another villager to ping to move? Can it only happen after the original move out date has passed if you asked them to stay?



No, another villager can still ping as soon as the next day.


----------



## Espers

Red Cat said:


> No, another villager can still ping as soon as the next day.


Ok thanks for the answer!


----------



## 727

Okay i was just in Elijah's storage and all of his turnips are all rotten and i'm really ticked off because i just bought alot of them yesterday   i didn't time travel  or anything.Did this ever happen to anyone Please can someone tell me what happened? Okay i just checked and Cayden and my turnips are fine so what happened to Elijah's turnips?not that anyone will ask but Cayden and Elijah are characters i created not sure why i would mention this part.


----------



## Red Cat

Kind of a random question, but has anyone seen a balloon with a silver slingshot since the update? I haven't seen any, so I'm wondering if it got changed so that each character only gets one now.


----------



## 727

Update: Elijah's turnips are fine now still reallyabout what happened.


----------



## petaI

hi! not sure if this is technically related to the topic of this thread, but has anyone made a "share your dream address!" thread yet? i thought i saw a thread like that somewhere but i'm not having any luck finding it. just wondering, because i might make one myself 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG!! my bad i just found it :'D sorry haha, nevermind this question


----------



## Vickie

♥_ hi, i have never gotten any amiibo cards so i'm not sure how everything works...
i'm debating whether to get the sanrio amiibo cards,
can i invite them to my town as a regular villager if i have the cards?
thanks c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## DearMidnight

.............


----------



## ClefairyKid

I don't know how to setup the patterns to control villagers but can confirm they don't move onto patterns. 

Question: Is there a list somewhere of all the villager pictures (the little framed ones) including the ones introduced in the update?


----------



## Bon Bonne

Tobiume said:


> 0: Has anyone tried giving a villager a mushroom instead of fruit?



was just looking back and I didn't see this answered, so I'm answering.
I've tried it. they'll turn it down and be like "forget it" regarding their fruit request. they don't request mushrooms, so there's no point in doing it :(


----------



## Tinybillow

I have a question, I wasn't sure where to post this. So I'll try here.

I've been resetting for a new town map, and I noticed something strange, when you come to the screen where is says "Press A", you press A, then it says "New Save File", so you press A, after that, if you immediately mash the B button multiple times, there is a "sound", like a selection sound. Does anyone know if this sound means anything or has a hidden function or just a bug?

Thanks.


----------



## DearMidnight

ClefairyKid said:


> I don't know how to setup the patterns to control villagers but can confirm they don't move onto patterns.
> 
> Question: Is there a list somewhere of all the villager pictures (the little framed ones) including the ones introduced in the update?



Thank you so much for your reply and confirming they don't place their houses on patterns. I found a list of the villager picture frames, though I don't think it lists the new villagers since the update. http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Picture hope it helps somewhat. ^-^ I thought to reply back and to say that I found out I was doing it right.

You just have to make sure to cover the areas you don't want villagers to place their houses, making sure there is no 3x3 openings. But you must leaving 3x3 spaces anywhere you want them to move in. I tested it out more and made a 3x3 empty space with the patterns and invited tipper into town and she placed her home perfectly in the center. ( I would show screenshots to help out I just don't know if this is the right place or I should make a new thread since I just joined) >-<;;;


----------



## Espers

Can you trade the paintings that you can donate to the museum?


----------



## Ettienne

Espers said:


> Can you trade the paintings that you can donate to the museum?



Buy and sell them, yes you can. c:


----------



## Espers

Ettienne said:


> Buy and sell them, yes you can. c:


Good to know now I finally might be able to complete them. Thanks for the answer


----------



## ClefairyKid

DearMidnight said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and confirming they don't place their houses on patterns. I found a list of the villager picture frames, though I don't think it lists the new villagers since the update. http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Picture hope it helps somewhat. ^-^ I thought to reply back and to say that I found out I was doing it right.
> 
> You just have to make sure to cover the areas you don't want villagers to place their houses, making sure there is no 3x3 openings. But you must leaving 3x3 spaces anywhere you want them to move in. I tested it out more and made a 3x3 empty space with the patterns and invited tipper into town and she placed her home perfectly in the center. ( I would show screenshots to help out I just don't know if this is the right place or I should make a new thread since I just joined) >-<;;;




thank you so much! it's a good start, and then if I can find the new one's ill add to the list c:


----------



## Decomposed

Is it possible to reset to choose a location for the amiibo campground? Or is it in a planned spot?


----------



## Ras

When you start up after the update, your game is completely out of your control.  So, you just have to accept the spot you get.


----------



## Decomposed

I was able to turn off my DS and when I went back into the game it took me through the amiibo update dialogue again, but the entrance doesn't seem to budge even after 5 or so tries.  the location the game picked really messed up my landscaping plans. 

Maybe if I keep trying? Idk


----------



## Jade_Amell

What happens if you share a birthday with a villager? Is there a joint Birthday party? Or two parties? I share a Birthday with Beau and with now having his Amiibo card, I can have him in my town. If we're besties and all that how would our birthday go?


----------



## Spooky.

ACN_Jade said:


> What happens if you share a birthday with a villager? Is there a joint Birthday party? Or two parties? I share a Birthday with Beau and with now having his Amiibo card, I can have him in my town. If we're besties and all that how would our birthday go?



I'm pretty sure you have two different parties on the same day. I've shared birthdays before and you'll have the normal 1-2 villagers celebrating yours and then one that celebrates with the other villager.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Toy Day - Jingle Question.

Does the whole outfit go in Able's and Kick's on Toy Day? I don't really play every single day and I don't want to miss getting the full outfit. Or is the outfit tradable/obtainable via catalog?


----------



## Red Cat

ACN_Jade said:


> Toy Day - Jingle Question.
> 
> Does the whole outfit go in Able's and Kick's on Toy Day? I don't really play every single day and I don't want to miss getting the full outfit. Or is the outfit tradable/obtainable via catalog?



The entire outfit shows up at their shops on Toy Day and they are all orderable.


----------



## Laurelinde

I have a Toy Day question too. My villagers have started dropping hints about what they want. I have written most of them down, but if I've missed one or forgotten, will they potentially mention it in conversation again? Or do they only tell you once?


----------



## Red Cat

Laurelinde said:


> I have a Toy Day question too. My villagers have started dropping hints about what they want. I have written most of them down, but if I've missed one or forgotten, will they potentially mention it in conversation again? Or do they only tell you once?



They will tell you multiple times, and it gets annoying quickly.


----------



## Ras

One of the last gold badges I need is Fishing Master, and I've been fish grinding lately.  Now, guides say "use your fishing rod 5000 times."  Could I just cast my line and pull it back and not catch anything to get this badge?  I assume not, but I've got almost 2000 fish to go and it's kind of a nightmare.


----------



## Spooky.

If I restart my town after the update, on the map selection screen, will it show me where the new campsite will be on that map, or will I still not know until after I already pick a map?


----------



## Bon Bonne

can anyone tell me if the amethyst tee was outright replaced by the tank, or was the tee updated to be... well, a tee? or is there  the tank and tee, with both being the same? lol doubting that's the case. I'm just curious.


----------



## crossinganimal

Are the new 50 camper amiibo cards already out in europe?


----------



## ethergaunts

can you travel to a friend's town and talk to the snowmam there to get ice furniture, or can you only get the furniture from the snowmam in your town?


----------



## Cheren

ethergaunts said:


> can you travel to a friend's town and talk to the snowmam there to get ice furniture, or can you only get the furniture from the snowmam in your town?



If you visit another town with a snowmam she'll have the same dialog as the one in your town, so if you have 3 or more snowflakes on hand, you should be able to get ice furniture from her.


----------



## ethergaunts

Amahara said:


> If you visit another town with a snowmam she'll have the same dialog as the one in your town, so if you have 3 or more snowflakes on hand, you should be able to get ice furniture from her.



thank you!!!


----------



## A r i a n e

crossinganimal said:


> Are the new 50 camper amiibo cards already out in europe?



I live in France and here they're out


----------



## thatawkwardkid

This is probably a stupid question but is the villager limit still 10? Butch showed up to my campsite (I've been wanting to move him in since he's one of my favorite crankies and I have no cranky villagers in my town) and I tried to get him to move into my town (he asked me at least 15 times if he should move in) but he decided not to move in every single time. I only had 9 villagers at the time (now 8) so I was really confused. I even looked around town to see if there were any plots I didn't see but there weren't any.


----------



## Requity

thatawkwardkid said:


> This is probably a stupid question but is the villager limit still 10? Butch showed up to my campsite (I've been wanting to move him in since he's one of my favorite crankies and I have no cranky villagers in my town) and I tried to get him to move into my town (he asked me at least 15 times if he should move in) but he decided not to move in every single time. I only had 9 villagers at the time (now 8) so I was really confused. I even looked around town to see if there were any plots I didn't see but there weren't any.


The villager limit is still 10. So long as you have 9 or fewer villagers, and no one is plotting that day, you should be able to have Butch move in. Some campers just need more persistence.

Just sounds like you're getting very unlucky.


----------



## wolfie1

I don't know if this is a bug but Cube has given me signatures without even asking twice. I talk to him and he just goes "great, thank you for helping", and then he goes on to give me the signature sheet and tells me that I need 6 villagers from other towns. Maybe this is a new bug that comes with the update? It certainly didn't happen before.


----------



## Ras

It's an old bug. I'm surprised they didn't fix it. I guess they had their hands full taking out fun bugs like being able to walk in the river.

The bug that bugs me is an error in cranky dialog in the campground. They say something like, "When when I decide to go camping. . . ."  Fix that, Nintendo. Ugh.


----------



## pocky

A question for those with the RV Amiibo cards (both Sanrio and the old villager ones) Can you invite a villager you already have living in your town to camp out in the RV?

Example: Let's say that I got "Marty" living in my town, what will happen if I scan in his Amiibo Card? Will he visit? Will Wisp tell me that he is busy? 

I can't check myself because my cards haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Loriii

pocky said:


> A question for those with the RV Amiibo cards (both Sanrio and the old villager ones) Can you invite a villager you already have living in your town to camp out in the RV?
> 
> Example: Let's say that I got "Marty" living in my town, what will happen if I scan in his Amiibo Card? Will he visit? Will Wisp tell me that he is busy?
> 
> I can't check myself because my cards haven't arrived yet.



You mean the 50 old, returning villagers? Well unfortunately, it won't be possible to summon their RVs once they're already living in your town. Wisp will only give you a random item from their RVs each time/day you scan them. I'm not sure about Sanrio as I haven't tried them but I guess it works the same like scanning those special amiibo characters (W. Link, Epona etc.). You won't be able to get their RVs too once they're there.


----------



## TooManyBunnies

I'm having difficulties plot resetting: Julian keeps moving into the same spot W. Link has vacated. After the 21st attempt (I keep track with the new character's name) I time traveled back to the day before to make sure I hadn't somehow locked him into place, but no, W. Link was there in boxes like he should be. 

So I figured, while I'm there, I'd check and make sure I'm not doing something wrong with the target plots. I have two of them (yes I'm addicted to time travel):











Can anyone see any reason that Julian would refuse to move into either of these plots? I thought three spaces was supposed to be enough vertical room between houses--I mean, that's how much there is between Dotty and Gwen in the southwest corner.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> Do you have all of the other potential plot locations blocked off with paths?



As best I can tell, yes, those are the only two available plots. Like I said, Julian moved into W. Link's old spot 21 straight times, nowhere else.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> Do you have all of the other potential plot locations blocked off with paths?



As far as I can tell, yes, these are the only two available plots. Like I said, Julian has moved into W. Link's old space 21 straight times now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

As far as I can tell, yes, these are the only two available plots. Like I said, Julian has moved into W. Link's old space 21 straight times now.


----------



## Red Cat

TooManyBunnies said:


> I'm having difficulties plot resetting: Julian keeps moving into the same spot W. Link has vacated. After the 21st attempt (I keep track with the new character's name) I time traveled back to the day before to make sure I hadn't somehow locked him into place, but no, W. Link was there in boxes like he should be.
> 
> So I figured, while I'm there, I'd check and make sure I'm not doing something wrong with the target plots. I have two of them (yes I'm addicted to time travel):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone see any reason that Julian would refuse to move into either of these plots? I thought three spaces was supposed to be enough vertical room between houses--I mean, that's how much there is between Dotty and Gwen in the southwest corner.



Do you have all of the other potential plot locations blocked off with paths?


----------



## Red Cat

TooManyBunnies said:


> I'm having difficulties plot resetting: Julian keeps moving into the same spot W. Link has vacated. After the 21st attempt (I keep track with the new character's name) I time traveled back to the day before to make sure I hadn't somehow locked him into place, but no, W. Link was there in boxes like he should be.
> 
> So I figured, while I'm there, I'd check and make sure I'm not doing something wrong with the target plots. I have two of them (yes I'm addicted to time travel):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone see any reason that Julian would refuse to move into either of these plots? I thought three spaces was supposed to be enough vertical room between houses--I mean, that's how much there is between Dotty and Gwen in the southwest corner.



Do you have all of the other potential plot locations blocked off with paths?


----------



## TooManyBunnies

I'm gonna try one more time to reply to this thread, since every other time I tried it got merged into my question...yes, it's all blocked off.

Update: Patience is a virtue.


----------



## ethergaunts

does anyone know how to get the elegant bench? is it in one of the new welcome amiibo RVs?


----------



## Requity

ethergaunts said:


> does anyone know how to get the elegant bench? is it in one of the new welcome amiibo RVs?


I saw a post on tumblr saying that (s)he got it from Claude’s RV.


----------



## smolfriskeh

Is there an item like the King Tut Mask that makes people trip? Like a statue that can be put in your house and it gives you bad luck?


----------



## nostalgibra

I have a question regarding the train station and the plaza tree.

Can I still get the train station upgrade if my tree is too small to be able to sit on (and see how many visitors I've had)? I've had quite a few visitors and I've only had my town for a month. If I get to 100 even before the tree grows to stage 4, will the remodel still become available?


----------



## Loriii

nostalgibra said:


> I have a question regarding the train station and the plaza tree.
> 
> Can I still get the train station upgrade if my tree is too small to be able to sit on (and see how many visitors I've had)? I've had quite a few visitors and I've only had my town for a month. If I get to 100 even before the tree grows to stage 4, will the remodel still become available?



Yes, this is exactly what I did earlier! Being able to sit on the tree isn't a requirement. You just have to manually keep track of the count though. Don't forget to talk to Porter when you feel you've gotten to 100.


----------



## nostalgibra

Role said:


> Yes, this is exactly what I did earlier! Being able to sit on the tree isn't a requirement. You just have to manually keep track of the count though. Don't forget to talk to Porter when you feel you've gotten to 100.



Awesome! Thank you


----------



## ethergaunts

is there any place online that has pictures of the welcome amiibo villager's houses yet?


----------



## TykiButterfree

How do you get the Puzzle League mini game?


----------



## TooManyBunnies

You need a 3DS. A lot of RVs have them.


----------



## Jade_Amell

How many PWP's can a villager give in a day? I've been trying to get Miranda to request the Hot Springs but not having much luck.


----------



## A r i a n e

ACN_Jade said:


> How many PWP's can a villager give in a day? I've been trying to get Miranda to request the Hot Springs but not having much luck.


You can only unlock one a day.


----------



## Red Cat

ACN_Jade said:


> How many PWP's can a villager give in a day? I've been trying to get Miranda to request the Hot Springs but not having much luck.



I've heard people say they've gotten two in a day, but it's very rare. If you get one, it's better to wait / TT to the next day.


----------



## Arabelle

ACN_Jade said:


> How many PWP's can a villager give in a day? I've been trying to get Miranda to request the Hot Springs but not having much luck.



If you use wet suit trick, try trapping Miranda in one spot and go for a swim.  Dig holes around her so she won't move around and when you are done swimming, go see if she will ping.  xD 

And yeah you get one pwp request a day.  Like Red Cat said, i heard about some people getting two requests, but i guess it's in very rare case.


----------



## Maestro

How in the world can you get a silver axe!? I have literally spent two hours going in and out of the island so that it resets the stock of the shop, but Grams never EVER stocks a silver axe... I have almost spent 100,000 bells *just* on commuting to the island. Is there any way to improve the chances of getting the silver axe? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red Cat

Maestro said:


> How in the world can you get a silver axe!? I have literally spent two hours going in and out of the island so that it resets the stock of the shop, but Grams never EVER stocks a silver axe... I have almost spent 100,000 bells *just* on commuting to the island. Is there any way to improve the chances of getting the silver axe? Thanks in advance.



There isn't a way to improve your chances of finding one. It's just random. I've seen it a handful of times on my island just going there for beetle hunting. If you really want to find one yourself, just be patient and wait for it to show up instead of trying to force it by island hopping. Otherwise, buy one from someone or try to find someone who has it on their island.


----------



## Katie1313

This has probably been asked before, (or maybe not) but can you adopt Sanrio neighbors from someone else?


----------



## Warszawa

Katie1313 said:


> This has probably been asked before, (or maybe not) but can you adopt Sanrio neighbors from someone else?



If they're in boxes then yes, you should be able to. Not from their RVs though.


----------



## Katie1313

Warszawa said:


> If they're in boxes then yes, you should be able to. Not from their RVs though.



Thanks!

And on another note, how long does it take for villagers scanned in with amiibo cards to ask to leave?


----------



## ethergaunts

has anyone seen Chip in his RV at their campground yet? I haven't seen so many characters in RVs and it makes me wonder if having them appear is triggered by a specific set of events/circumstances, or I just have incredibly bad luck.


----------



## Katie1313

ethergaunts said:


> has anyone seen Chip in his RV at their campground yet? I haven't seen so many characters in RVs and it makes me wonder if having them appear is triggered by a specific set of events/circumstances, or I just have incredibly bad luck.


 
You probably just have bad luck. I get Chip fairly often, and I don't do anything specific


----------



## ethergaunts

is it possible to use fertilizer next to a fruit tree (one native to your town) in order to get perfect fruits to spawn and, if so, what's the sequence to get them to spawn? my friend didn't plant the perfect fruit that spawned with their village and now we're trying to get their native fruit to grow perfect so they can plant more perfect fruit trees.


----------



## Mu~

I read a snowman guide recently and it says you can build up to 2 snowmen each day. After I make one, how long do I have to wait until the 2 snowballs respawn? Also, today there's a meter shower, does that mean I won't be able to collect snowflakes for the snowmam?


----------



## wolfie1

Mu~ said:


> I read a snowman guide recently and it says you can build up to 2 snowmen each day. After I make one, how long do I have to wait until the 2 snowballs respawn? Also, today there's a meter shower, does that mean I don't be able to collect snowflakes for the snowmam?



I have never been able to build two snowmen in one day. In fact, I think that guide is wrong and you can only build one a day.
You can collect snowflakes even if it's not snowing, so you shouldn't have any problem in finding them.


----------



## Mu~

wolfie1 said:


> I have never been able to build two snowmen in one day. In fact, I think that guide is wrong and you can only build one a day.
> You can collect snowflakes even if it's not snowing, so you shouldn't have any problem in finding them.



How do I find snowflakes when it's not snowing? I've only seen some when snowing.


----------



## wolfie1

Mu~ said:


> How do I find snowflakes when it's not snowing? I've only seen some when snowing.



It wasn't snowing today in my town and I caught like 6, lol.


----------



## darthdadddy

Is there a way to get a villager (not moved in by amiibo) to ping and move out faster? I have an amiibo I wanna move in, but I don't want them to plot in the same spot ;-; it's too close to my house


----------



## demondays

If it's snowing and i time travel to get a villager out and then go back, will it be snowing again in my town???


----------



## wolfie1

demondays said:


> If it's snowing and i time travel to get a villager out and then go back, will it be snowing again in my town???



I think it will. Every day is "fixed", so to speak, so the game decides what the weather is going to be like and that means that if the game decides it will rain at 4PM on September 20th 2016, it will always be raining at that time, even if you time travel. It's better explained here though (last paragraph).


----------



## Red Cat

Mu~ said:


> How do I find snowflakes when it's not snowing? I've only seen some when snowing.



If you have a snowmam in your town, they will appear even when it's not snowing.


----------



## Miss Sadie

I dont know if this has been answered yet but i have a few questions,

1: i heard a rumor that houses cannot move onto paths, so now you can place paths down to get the perfect villager house placement. Is this true?
2: i hear alot of talk about a fairy wig or something like that. Is that the name and if it is please could you post a photo so i can see what it looks like,
3: can you move out villagers using amiboo cards


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Miss Sadie said:


> I dont know if this has been answered yet but i have a few questions,
> 
> 1: i heard a rumor that houses cannot move onto paths, so now you can place paths down to get the perfect villager house placement. Is this true?
> 2: i hear alot of talk about a fairy wig or something like that. Is that the name and if it is please could you post a photo so i can see what it looks like,
> 3: can you move out villagers using amiboo cards



1. I would like to know if this is true, too. I've covered my town with patterns just in case, but can anyone confirm or have proof otherwise?
2. The fairy wig is a prize from puzzle league: 

3. If you are at the 10 villager limit, you can kick out a villager when trying to move one in via amiibo card. If you have 9 villagers or less, you cannot. They will just take another spot.


----------



## Miss Sadie

Puzzle league?


----------



## Laureline

Miss Sadie said:


> Puzzle league?


The game played on the in game 3ds item.


----------



## Barbara

Arize said:


> 1. I would like to know if this is true, too. I've covered my town with patterns just in case, but can anyone confirm or have proof otherwise?



I can confirm this. I've tried it multiple times and plotted Ketchup in the desired area and other villagers didn't ever have a plot on patterns. I'm surprised there are still people doubting this, I thought it was a confirmed fact by now. But yes, it's true.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Barbara said:


> I can confirm this. I've tried it multiple times and plotted Ketchup in the desired area and other villagers didn't ever have a plot on patterns. I'm surprised there are still people doubting this, I thought it was a confirmed fact by now. But yes, it's true.



That's awesome! I actually pretty much considered it fact, but I saw somebody say a villager plotted on top of their path after the update, which made me second guess everything. Thank you for confirming


----------



## Senni

I see this abbreviation a lot used in trading for villagers and items. What does tbt mean as opposed to igb? Igb is in game bells right?


----------



## Laureline

Senni said:


> I see this abbreviation a lot used in trading for villagers and items. What does tbt mean as opposed to igb? Igb is in game bells right?


Yes igb means in game bells. Tbt means the bell tree bells. You have 19 bells right now, it's the number under your post count.


----------



## Red Cat

Senni said:


> I see this abbreviation a lot used in trading for villagers and items. What does tbt mean as opposed to igb? Igb is in game bells right?



TBT refers to the "Bells" you have on this site. You can see how many you have in your sidebar <- To send some to another member, click on "Currency" at the top of the page and then click on "Bells" and fill out the form.


----------



## Senni

I see, thank you! What are tbt bells useful for?


----------



## Red Cat

Senni said:


> I see, thank you! What are tbt bells useful for?



Buying in-game items, Bell Tree collectibles, and artwork from people.


----------



## Senni

How do you earn more tbt bells?


----------



## Blueskyy

Senni said:


> How do you earn more tbt bells?



Posting on the site, selling items and villagers


----------



## smolfriskeh

Senni said:


> I see, thank you! What are tbt bells useful for?



You can use them to buy stuff people are selling on the site c: I'm pretty sure you can use them to buy in-game stuff that isn't on Animal Crossing too c:


----------



## Miss Sadie

When is the princess set available to buy from gracie?


----------



## Requity

Miss Sadie said:


> When is the princess set available to buy from gracie?


I believe it goes on sale on March 1st.


----------



## Arabelle

Miss Sadie said:


> When is the princess set available to buy from gracie?



She has it in stock in Spring time.


----------



## Fernweh

Ketchup moved out of my town and I am trying to get her back. In order to to that, I kicked out 16 villager with my amiibo cards but she is still on my main street?! Is it not possible to cycle through 16 villager with amiibo cards? Or do they all have to be 16 different villager? Because I used about 5 cards over and over...


----------



## ethergaunts

Fernweh said:


> Ketchup moved out of my town and I am trying to get her back. In order to to that, I kicked out 16 villager with my amiibo cards but she is still on my main street?! Is it not possible to cycle through 16 villager with amiibo cards? Or do they all have to be 16 different villager? Because I used about 5 cards over and over...



they have to be 16 different villagers i'm pretty sure, but you can get her back if you have her amiibo card.


----------



## Rurha

I TT at least 20-30 times but my amiibo villagers never ask to move out... Il that normal? Only my normal villagers that I want to keep asks for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I TT at least 20-30 times but my amiibo villagers never ask to move out... Is that normal? Only my normal villagers that I want to keep asks for it.


----------



## Spooky.

I sold one of my towns to Tom Nook, but I don't like any of the maps Rover is showing me. If I turn the game off and restart to pick from four new maps, will I lose the money Tom Nook was going to give me?


Edit: Nevermind, you CAN map reset if you sell your town...but at the cost of it taking 6 times as long because you have to go through the process of selling your town to Tom Nook every. single. time. This is gonna be frustrating.


----------



## Frostbite2002

Namstar said:


> I sold one of my towns to Tom Nook, but I don't like any of the maps Rover is showing me. If I turn the game off and restart to pick from four new maps, will I lose the money Tom Nook was going to give me?



If you turn off your game, you will have to go through all of Isabelle and Tom Nook's dialogue since you haven't saved. Your old save file will be back, you just need to go and try to sell your town again. (I'm getting my info from this article here if you want some reassurance https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp....stions_about_selling_your_town/?client=safari )


----------



## TarzanGirl

I'm not sure where to ask but I'm so confused about the amiibo cards in this game. I have all series 1 and got some series 4 but some characters are the same as series 1 but the cards are different numbers. I also scanned Resetti's card and all he did was show up and give me a kiddie clock but his van isn't here or anything. What is the point of scanning these cards?


----------



## LadyOfOuran

If I'm missing some Toy Day requests is there any way to get the villagers to cough them up on the day of? If not, will time traveling back to yesterday risk a villager moving out? I don't TT a lot so I can't tell. I also just had someone move out on the 22nd. I don't want to screw up their presents


----------



## Ras

TarzanGirl said:


> I'm not sure where to ask but I'm so confused about the amiibo cards in this game. I have all series 1 and got some series 4 but some characters are the same as series 1 but the cards are different numbers. I also scanned Resetti's card and all he did was show up and give me a kiddie clock but his van isn't here or anything. What is the point of scanning these cards?



The early cards don't give you an RV.  You have to have the Welcome Amiibo cards for that. For special characters, you have to scan the amiibo figures for their RVs. Otherwise, they just give you something.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyOfOuran said:


> If I'm missing some Toy Day requests is there any way to get the villagers to cough them up on the day of? If not, will time traveling back to yesterday risk a villager moving out? I don't TT a lot so I can't tell. I also just had someone move out on the 22nd. I don't want to screw up their presents



Time traveling will actually change what gifts they want. There is a slight risk they could move out. The best thing you can do if you don't mind cheating is to hand out gifts and quit without saving if you get them wrong. Through elimination, you can figure it out. 

And am I seriously looking at an avatar of Jack Nance? Mind. Blown.


----------



## Sidewalk

I've use wolf link amiibo with the lantern and choose " come and play " but today is already the 4th day yet he still didn't appear . 
What happen ?


----------



## Peg

Sidewalk said:


> I've use wolf link amiibo with the lantern and choose " come and play " but today is already the 4th day yet he still didn't appear .
> What happen ?



The "come and play" option summons the villager's (and NPC's) RV to your town's RV campsite.  

If you want to invite the villager, you'll need to visit his/her RV and talk with the villager until he/she agrees to move to your town.


----------



## Sidewalk

Thanks , but i also didn't see him appear in the camp site


----------



## Clover-Palette

Help with harvey and the VRs? Do special characters cards work or do you need figures? My card reader works, I've tried wisp and it works but I can't get it to work with Harvey.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Clover-Palette said:


> Help with harvey and the VRs? Do special characters cards work or do you need figures? My card reader works, I've tried wisp and it works but I can't get it to work with Harvey.



You need the new cards with the RV picture for that - or amiibo figurines. Both need to be summoned with Wisp.


----------



## darthdadddy

Is there a way to prevent villagers from moving in? Like before a new villager even plots?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

darthdadddy said:


> Is there a way to prevent villagers from moving in? Like before a new villager even plots?



If you have 9 villagers, you could. If you turn off streetpass and only visit/get visited by other players who are sure that they don't have any moved out villagers that could move into your town.


----------



## ccee633

How to get secret storeroom?


----------



## Loriii

ccee633 said:


> How to get secret storeroom?



You'll get that option from Tom Nook's after upgrading your house to have a second floor. Make sure to pay off loan


----------



## Khaelis

"Returning" to ACNL on January 1st to start a fresh new town for 2017, but I have one question...

Can you adopt Welcome Amiibo card villagers (Vivian, etc) from other players?


----------



## Laureline

I just started a new town. But I forgot if I need both a tpc picture and 100% approval rating for permit. To go to someone's town and to invite someone over.


----------



## Peg

Khaelis said:


> "Returning" to ACNL on January 1st to start a fresh new town for 2017, but I have one question...
> 
> Can you adopt Welcome Amiibo card villagers (Vivian, etc) from other players?



The regular series 1-4 villagers and the regular Welcome Amiibo card villagers are adoptable from other towns.



Lykaios said:


> I just started a new town. But I forgot if I need both a tpc picture and 100% approval rating for permit. To go to someone's town and to invite someone over.



As far as I recall, only a TPC photo is required to travel or invite.


----------



## Khaelis

Peg said:


> The regular series 1-4 villagers and the regular Welcome Amiibo card villagers are adoptable from other towns.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I recall, only a TPC photo is required to travel or invite.



Alright. So basically villagers like Vivian, etc are adoptable, but villagers like Wolf Link are not. Thanks!


----------



## Arabelle

Lykaios said:


> I just started a new town. But I forgot if I need both a tpc picture and 100% approval rating for permit. To go to someone's town and to invite someone over.



You just need your photo taken on the TPC to travel at the train station.


----------



## Laureline

Thank you for the answers. It's been a long time since I played a new town, so I wasn't sure.


----------



## lucitine

1. If I ask a villager to move in via wisp, can we still change their move in location? I tried to reset the location for someone and it wouldn't move. 

2. For the campground characters, do I need to have a space available in order to get them to move in? Or can I ask someone to move out?

Thanks!


----------



## Loriii

lucitine said:


> 1. If I ask a villager to move in via wisp, can we still change their move in location? I tried to reset the location for someone and it wouldn't move.
> 
> 2. For the campground characters, do I need to have a space available in order to get them to move in? Or can I ask someone to move out?
> 
> Thanks!



1. It seems that they try to prioritize the location of the villager who moved out but they definitely will change location after a couple of reset. Just be patient. There were instances that I got them to change location after one or two tries and other times, it took me around 10 to 20. 

2. If by campground you meant the campsite PWP, you must have at least one space available in order to invite someone from the tent.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Does anyone know if the White Festive Tree is still being given out on SpotPass?


----------



## Laureline

If I have nine villagers with one moving out, can I adopt someone to become my tenth?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> Does anyone know if the White Festive Tree is still being given out on SpotPass?


I don't think so. Cause of I haven't gotten it since making a new town.


----------



## Loriii

Lykaios said:


> If I have nine villagers with one moving out, can I adopt someone to become my tenth?



Correct me if I'm wrong. From what I understand, you have nine villagers and one is planning to move out. So after they move out, you'll go down to eight? If yes, you can adopt even during that span when they haven't moved out yet. 

If you have 10 (counting the one who wants to move out), you need to move them out first to have a space to adopt someone.


----------



## Laureline

Role said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. From what I understand, you have nine villagers and one is planning to move out. So after they move out, you'll go down to eight? If yes, you can adopt even during that span when they haven't moved out yet.
> 
> If you have 10 (counting the one who wants to move out), you need to move them out first to have a space to adopt someone.


First part is correct. Sorry if I wasn't clear. Yeah currently have nine villagers with one moving out to make it eight. 

Thanks for the answer. Now I can adopt fauna!


----------



## lucitine

Role said:


> 1. It seems that they try to prioritize the location of the villager who moved out but they definitely will change location after a couple of reset. Just be patient. There were instances that I got them to change location after one or two tries and other times, it took me around 10 to 20.
> 
> 2. If by campground you meant the campsite PWP, you must have at least one space available in order to invite someone from the tent.



By campground, I meant the new... Truck place? The area where Harvey is. If we invite someone in, will they kick someone out like the wisp does?


----------



## Loriii

lucitine said:


> By campground, I meant the new... Truck place? The area where Harvey is. If we invite someone in, will they kick someone out like the wisp does?



Oh yeah, sorry I thought that was for your first question.

To answer this, yes you can kick someone out even if you have 10 villagers when you scan their amiibo and choose come and play to summon their RVs. Once inside pick the second option "you should live here" something like that if you want them in your town then they'll make you choose who to kick out from the list of your villagers.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Lykaios said:


> If I have nine villagers with one moving out, can I adopt someone to become my tenth?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I don't think so. Cause of I haven't gotten it since making a new town.



Yeah, I got confirmation of this last night. I guess I'll have to find someone to trade it to me later on. Thanks for answering!


----------



## ZebraQueen

What kind of pants or skirt goes well with the grape tee?


----------



## DJStarstryker

I have a welcome amiibo question, since I'm new to the content for this update.

Zipper is in my RV campground today. Can I randomly get other animals there in future days? I had assumed that you could only get RVs from scanning amiibos, so I was surprised.


----------



## Red Cat

DJStarstryker said:


> I have a welcome amiibo question, since I'm new to the content for this update.
> 
> Zipper is in my RV campground today. Can I randomly get other animals there in future days? I had assumed that you could only get RVs from scanning amiibos, so I was surprised.



Yes, but only a limited number of characters show up without amiibos. They include most of the holiday characters, Saharah, Wendell, Pascal, Gulliver, Copper, Booker, Chip, and Nat.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Red Cat said:


> Yes, but only a limited number of characters show up without amiibos. They include most of the holiday characters, Saharah, Wendell, Pascal, Gulliver, Copper, Booker, Chip, and Nat.



Hey, when you're expecting to get NOBODY without scanning amiibos, that's still great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Reyrey

What if you put 2 animal crossing games in one DS? Would it make a second town and you can keep your first?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Reyrey said:


> What if you put 2 animal crossing games in one DS? Would it make a second town and you can keep your first?



Sure, you can do that. Either 1 physical copy and 1 digital copy, or 2 physical copies. You can't have more than 1 digital copy on a single 3DS.

There's a decent number of people here who have multiple copies of the game to have multiple towns.


----------



## Reyrey

DJStarstryker said:


> Sure, you can do that. Either 1 physical copy and 1 digital copy, or 2 physical copies. You can't have more than 1 digital copy on a single 3DS.
> 
> There's a decent number of people here who have multiple copies of the game to have multiple towns.



Ok are you sure what if you TT on one will it TT on the other? What do you reccomended 2 games or 1 game and 1 digital copy. I rly wanna make a cycling town to help dreamies get people.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Reyrey said:


> Ok are you sure what if you TT on one will it TT on the other? What do you reccomended 2 games or 1 game and 1 digital copy. I rly wanna make a cycling town to help dreamies get people.



It depends on how you TT. If you change the in-game clock, then it won't affect the other games. If you change the 3DS clock, it will affect all games. 

It doesn't really matter which option you go for with 1 digital/1 physical or 2 physical. If your SD card on your 3DS is small, you may want to get 2 physical just because then you won't have to buy another SD card too.

I personally own 2 physical copies.


----------



## Reyrey

DJStarstryker said:


> It depends on how you TT. If you change the in-game clock, then it won't affect the other games. If you change the 3DS clock, it will affect all games.
> 
> It doesn't really matter which option you go for with 1 digital/1 physical or 2 physical. If your SD card on your 3DS is small, you may want to get 2 physical just because then you won't have to buy another SD card too.
> 
> I personally own 2 physical copies.



Cheapest place to buy them? ~.~ I have 2$ and a 10$ GameStop card..


----------



## DJStarstryker

Reyrey said:


> Cheapest place to buy them? ~.~ I have 2$ and a 10$ GameStop card..



Gamestop card means you can only buy it at Gamestop. Looks like the cheapest you can get it for at Gamestop is $18.99 (plus tax) for a used copy. You can get a brand new copy at Gamestop for only $1 more.

I looked on eBay for you, and looking at some recent past auctions, some people have gotten the game as cheap as $15 there, but then once you add in shipping it costs a bit more than even Gamestop. Sounds like you just need to save up more money if you want another copy.


----------



## Ras

It probably goes without saying, but you won't be able to interact with the other town on the same 3DS.  If you want to be able to travel to your other town, you need a second physical 3DS.  It doesn't sound like you're trying to do that, but just be aware.


----------



## ZebraQueen

ZebraQueen said:


> What kind of pants or skirt goes well with the grape tee?



Bump
Anyone?


----------



## pinkcotton

How do you adopt WA villagers? You scan their card, but what do you click for them to move in instead of camp?


----------



## Loriii

pinklolipop34 said:


> How do you adopt WA villagers? You scan their card, but what do you click for them to move in instead of camp?



You have to get them to go to your campground. Choose "come and play" first when you scan then once you're inside their RVs, talk to them and choose "You should live here" or "You should move here" something like that


----------



## Whinterrr

Okay, I don't feel like reading through the hundreds of pages so I'll just go ahead and say this

I've read that Amiibo card villagers can move out naturally, but what about the special ones like wolf link and cece, and the welcome amiibo new cards 50 amiibo

Also, say I move in a villager via amiibo and (s)he replaces one of my regular villagers, can I still get that villager that moved out via spotpass or something?

thanks for the help ahead of time o3o


----------



## Capeet

I've been wondering: is the correct singular of the word "dreamies" "dreamy" or "dreamie", or are both correct?

#help me I can't English


----------



## Amy-chan

Cosmic Kid said:


> I've been wondering: is the correct singular of the word "dreamies" "dreamy" or "dreamie", or are both correct?
> 
> #help me I can't English


"Dreamy" is an adjective and "dreamies" is the plural of "dreamie", so "dreamie" is correct.


----------



## Capeet

Amy-chan said:


> "Dreamy" is an adjective and "dreamies" is the plural of "dreamie", so "dreamie" is correct.


Thank you! That's what I've been using but seeing some say "dreamy" made me second-guess what's correct.


----------



## Maestro

Can you receive golden tools more than once? For example, could I get the golden fishing rod twice if I have a full encyclopedia of the fish and I talk to Chip during two different fishing tourneys?

One other question: how does villager trading work?


----------



## Red Cat

Maestro said:


> Can you receive golden tools more than once? For example, could I get the golden fishing rod twice if I have a full encyclopedia of the fish and I talk to Chip during two different fishing tourneys?
> 
> One other question: how does villager trading work?



For the first question, no. Each character can only receive each golden tool once. For the second question, you can talk to villagers who are moving out ("in boxes") from other people's towns to get them to move to your town. People sell villagers by making other people pay for the right to talk to villagers to get the villagers to move to their towns.


----------



## Maestro

Red Cat said:


> For the first question, no. Each character can only receive each golden tool once. For the second question, you can talk to villagers who are moving out ("in boxes") from other people's towns to get them to move to your town. People sell villagers by making other people pay for the right to talk to villagers to get the villagers to move to their towns.



So they can't just talk to the villager before they're moving out? They have to be moving out? I just want Jitters and Rocket out ASAP. I cannot stand them!


----------



## Amy-chan

Maestro said:


> So they can't just talk to the villager before they're moving out? They have to be moving out? I just want Jitters and Rocket out ASAP. I cannot stand them!


Yes.


----------



## Maestro

Amy-chan said:


> Yes.



Gosh dang it.


----------



## ZebraQueen

ZebraQueen said:


> What kind of pants or skirt goes well with the grape tee?



Bump


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

ZebraQueen said:


> Bump



The only thing that comes to mind is the denim type jeans. Because they go with most shirts.



Whinterrr said:


> Okay, I don't feel like reading through the hundreds of pages so I'll just go ahead and say this
> 
> I've read that Amiibo card villagers can move out naturally, but what about the special ones like wolf link and cece, and the welcome amiibo new cards 50 amiibo
> 
> Also, say I move in a villager via amiibo and (s)he replaces one of my regular villagers, can I still get that villager that moved out via spotpass or something?
> 
> thanks for the help ahead of time o3o



I assume you mean streetpass. You would need to do the 16 villager cycle, if you don't have the amiibo card of the villager that moves out.


----------



## Whinterrr

@Sour of Abnaxus I meant like they move out of my town because I moved an amiibo card in, could another town get the villager via streetpass on another 3ds


----------



## Capeet

Ok, I haven't been following the discussion about amiibo cards so I'm back with more questions.

1. Is it true that amiibo card villagers move out naturally only if there's at least 8 of them in your town? Or is it just much less likely for them to move out naturally, without having to kick them out with another amiibo?
2. Can another player get an amiibo card villager from someone's void?
3. If it's true that you need to have 8 amiibo card villagers in your town for them to ask to move out, does that apply to voided amiibo card villagers too? What I mean is, could you receive an amiibo card villager from someone's void and be stuck with them forever?

Thanks!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I don't know if anyone has asked this yet, but since tomorrow is New Year's Eve, is K.K. Slider still performing in Club LOL?


----------



## Red Cat

thatawkwardkid said:


> I don't know if anyone has asked this yet, but since tomorrow is New Year's Eve, is K.K. Slider still performing in Club LOL?



Yes. He doesn't take holidays off.


----------



## Loriii

Cosmic Kid said:


> Ok, I haven't been following the discussion about amiibo cards so I'm back with more questions.
> 
> 1. Is it true that amiibo card villagers move out naturally only if there's at least 8 of them in your town? Or is it just much less likely for them to move out naturally, without having to kick them out with another amiibo?
> 2. Can another player get an amiibo card villager from someone's void?
> 3. If it's true that you need to have 8 amiibo card villagers in your town for them to ask to move out, does that apply to voided amiibo card villagers too? What I mean is, could you receive an amiibo card villager from someone's void and be stuck with them forever?
> 
> Thanks!



1. Well, I used to have 5 villagers who came from scanning WA cards, 2 villagers from scanning amiibo figurine, 1 starting villager, 1 random move-in and 1 from WA but got her through adoption. Only three of them had pinged me to move (the starting villager, the random and the one I got from adoption. They are Erik, Fuchsia and Sylvana). 

I changed it a bit and currently have 9 who came from either scanning the cards or figurine plus that WA villager I got from adoption (Sylvana). So right now, Wolf Link also pinged me to move just a few days ago. So yeah, there might be some truth that they'll only move out naturally if your town is full or almost full of villagers that you got from scanning amiibo. "My" Sylvana's case is weird if not, special (I'll get into that shortly).

2. I'm not sure about this but there might be a chance to get them from void if the original owner of that amiibo villager got him/her through adoption from someone's town.

3. Like I said, Sylvana's case is special. She acts like the old/previous villagers (pre-amiibo) who keeps pinging me to move out every now and then even though she is a villager from WA because I got her through adoption from someone's town. Maybe if I decide to move her out, someone could possibly get her from my void. So I guess if you want to play it safe, adopt them instead of getting them from cards (except Sanrio, special characters, etc.) though this whole thing doesn't bother me, personally.


----------



## DJStarstryker

So post-update - does demolishing your original bridge and building a new one instead still count against your PWP count?

For those who don't know what I'm talking about, you can have 30 PWPs max. If you don't demolish your original bridge, it doesn't count against the 30 max. 

I don't care for my original bridge's placement, so I'd like to demolish it.


----------



## Capeet

Role said:


> -snip-


Interesting, thanks a bunch! I see now that my questions were flawed because I assumed similar rules apply to villagers that originate from cards regardless of whether you've scanned them in yourself or gotten them from adoption, but you answered exactly what I wanted to know nevertheless! I've been worried about adopting card villagers because I thought I wouldn't be able to kick them out since I don't have cards myself, but it seems I've been worrying for nothing. Awesome, thanks!


----------



## namiieco

DJStarstryker said:


> So post-update - does demolishing your original bridge and building a new one instead still count against your PWP count?
> 
> For those who don't know what I'm talking about, you can have 30 PWPs max. If you don't demolish your original bridge, it doesn't count against the 30 max.
> 
> I don't care for my original bridge's placement, so I'd like to demolish it.



i am pretty sure it does count


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Whinterrr said:


> @Sour of Abnaxus I meant like they move out of my town because I moved an amiibo card in, could another town get the villager via streetpass on another 3ds



Oh! Yes. I assume that that would be possible. It should work like a normal move-out.


----------



## Maestro

Is there a way to stop getting the crazy "bedhead" hair after not being active for more than 15 days?


----------



## prettypriestess

when I started playing acnl, I sold a bunch of the ice series to the tiny Nooks and made a lot of bells, and a quick google of the ice series says it's a great way to make money, but this winter the tiny Nooks won't buy my furniture??? was there an update in the welcome amiibo stuff that I haven't heard about or something? I'm so broke. just take my garbage, guys.


----------



## Xandra

Khaelis said:


> "Returning" to ACNL on January 1st to start a fresh new town for 2017, but I have one question...
> 
> Can you adopt Welcome Amiibo card villagers (Vivian, etc) from other players?



Yep! If they're moved in and in boxes, yes but not from the RV.

Except the Sanrio villagers, i think it has been confirmed that you can't make them move in from other towns.


----------



## prettypriestess

Maestro said:


> Is there a way to stop getting the crazy "bedhead" hair after not being active for more than 15 days?



the only way I've heard of is if you download the welcome amiibo update. the big update bypasses a lot of the consequences of not playing for a long time (cockroaches, too! weeds. etc.)


----------



## Maestro

prettypriestess said:


> the only way I've heard of is if you download the welcome amiibo update. the big update bypasses a lot of the consequences of not playing for a long time (cockroaches, too! weeds. etc.)



I updated it but I still got the bedhead hair...


----------



## Loriii

Maestro said:


> I updated it but I still got the bedhead hair...



The update didn't do anything when it comes to that so I guess the only way to fix is to visit the Shampoodle every time.


----------



## Dunquixote

Hi!  Can anyone tell me how hard it is to relearn how to play the game if you stopped playing ACNL for two years or more?  Would it be better for me to start over?  I really don't want to have to do that since I had put a lot of time and effort in the game when I played, but at the same time, I'm feeling overwhelmed thinking about all of the items I have lying on the ground that I probably won't remember what I was doing with them. >< 

Also, how much changed with the latest update?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Dunquixote said:


> Also, how much changed with the latest update?



The basic game hasn't changed, in the sense that it still feels like New Leaf. But yeah, there's a good bit of new things in the game.

- you can now hang shirts on walls
- you can sit on rocks
- you can unlock more storage
- you can stack fruit that is sitting inside of storage
- there's a MEOW coupon system. Basically the game gives you little daily objectives (catch 20 fish, build a snowman, sell stuff at Re-Tail, etc) and you get MEOW coupons for it. MEOW coupons can be used at the new campsite area (see next bullet)
- there's a new campsite area (different from the PWP) where characters can set up RVs. Some special characters will show up even without amiibos. Many RVs you can't get without amiibos though.
- there's more than 60 new villagers: 50 from the new welcome amiibo cards, 6 from the new Sanrio amiibo, and some from Zelda, Monster Hunter, and Splatoon amiibo figures. You can get the welcome amiibo villagers from someone else if they are in boxes/moving out in the other person's town (Sanrio ones are supposed to be scanned amiibo only)
- they added MANY new items to the game. The vast majority of them are non-reorderable though.  Most of the new items are only bought from the RVs with MEOW coupons
- some of the RV items are sold by Harvey (new NPC). You pay with MEOW coupons and generally it costs slightly more than buying from an RV
- there's a few new fortune cookie items
- They added a few new mini-games that you can play with the new Wii U and 3DS items. They are Island Escape (same as the one from Wii U amiibo Festival) and Puzzle League. Both let you unlock things.
- Wisp is now in the game with a magic lamp item. He lets you summon characters to your game with amiibo. Essentially, if you have amiibo, you can force any villager to move out and replace them with the character that is on the amiibo card. If you're an amiibo collector, this is HUGE.

There's more stuff too, but those are the more major ones.

I have 2 cartridges and decided to reset one of them so I could get into things easier that way.


----------



## Bowie

-snip-


----------



## piske

How soon after you start a town does Wisp's lamp appear?


----------



## Dunquixote

DJStarstryker said:


> The basic game hasn't changed, in the sense that it still feels like New Leaf. But yeah, there's a good bit of new things in the game.
> 
> - you can now hang shirts on walls
> - you can sit on rocks
> - you can unlock more storage
> - you can stack fruit that is sitting inside of storage
> - there's a MEOW coupon system. Basically the game gives you little daily objectives (catch 20 fish, build a snowman, sell stuff at Re-Tail, etc) and you get MEOW coupons for it. MEOW coupons can be used at the new campsite area (see next bullet)
> - there's a new campsite area (different from the PWP) where characters can set up RVs. Some special characters will show up even without amiibos. Many RVs you can't get without amiibos though.
> - there's more than 60 new villagers: 50 from the new welcome amiibo cards, 6 from the new Sanrio amiibo, and some from Zelda, Monster Hunter, and Splatoon amiibo figures. You can get the welcome amiibo villagers from someone else if they are in boxes/moving out in the other person's town (Sanrio ones are supposed to be scanned amiibo only)
> - they added MANY new items to the game. The vast majority of them are non-reorderable though.  Most of the new items are only bought from the RVs with MEOW coupons
> - some of the RV items are sold by Harvey (new NPC). You pay with MEOW coupons and generally it costs slightly more than buying from an RV
> - there's a few new fortune cookie items
> - They added a few new mini-games that you can play with the new Wii U and 3DS items. They are Island Escape (same as the one from Wii U amiibo Festival) and Puzzle League. Both let you unlock things.
> - Wisp is now in the game with a magic lamp item. He lets you summon characters to your game with amiibo. Essentially, if you have amiibo, you can force any villager to move out and replace them with the character that is on the amiibo card. If you're an amiibo collector, this is HUGE.
> 
> There's more stuff too, but those are the more major ones.
> 
> I have 2 cartridges and decided to reset one of them so I could get into things easier that way.



Thanks for the reply! That sucks about most of the new items being non-reorderable; also, it's going to be pain to try to collect them all... 

Does anyone else have any suggestions on how to make the game less overwhelming for someone coming back to the game after not playing it for 2 years or more?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Ghostelle said:


> How soon after you start a town does Wisp's lamp appear?



I just resetted this past Wednesday and I got Wisp on Day 2. You may be able to get him on Day 1. I don't know. 



Dunquixote said:


> Thanks for the reply! That sucks about most of the new items being non-reorderable; also, it's going to be pain to try to collect them all...
> 
> Does anyone else have any suggestions on how to make the game less overwhelming for someone coming back to the game after not playing it for 2 years or more?



What are you worried about being overwhelming? I don't think it's really that overwhelming of an update. 

The only thing that is, I suppose, is the sheer number of items (and most of those being un-orderable!) to collect. You get a tiny amount of MEOW coupons per day, even if you do all of the objectives, plus you can only order up to 3 items from RVs per day. Harvey's items he sells don't count against the 3 max, though you still have to use MEOW coupons to buy them. The tiny amount of MEOW coupons per day bothers me the most. I only tend to get ~4 MEOW coupons a day - enough to buy only 1 item.


----------



## piske

^ Thank you! I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Red Cat

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks for the reply! That sucks about most of the new items being non-reorderable; also, it's going to be pain to try to collect them all...
> 
> Does anyone else have any suggestions on how to make the game less overwhelming for someone coming back to the game after not playing it for 2 years or more?



The update includes some new items and features, but it doesn't completely change the game. The only thing that you'll need to watch out for is that the update won't let you change the in-game clock the first time you load the game after the update, so you'll need to change the 3DS clock back if you're worried about losing villagers or other side-effects of being gone for 2 years.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

I'm having a bit of a problem, and it's starting to drive me up the wall.

So my one player has caught all 72 fish and all bugs. I TT'd to the Bug Off, Nat handed the Net over gladly. I TT'd to the Fishing Tourney, Chip doesn't even give me the option to say 'Look at my collection!' no matter how many times I talk to him. It doesn't matter what tourney it is, what time it is, I'm beginning to get quite aggravated. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## Maestro

How do you own multiple towns? I see people have their primary towns and then their secondary towns but I have no idea on how they do it.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Maestro said:


> How do you own multiple towns? I see people have their primary towns and then their secondary towns but I have no idea on how they do it.



You have to own multiple copies of the game to do it. You can only have 1 town per game.


----------



## moonford

Can other people place down and remove patterns from your town?


(thank you my post if you have answered my question or VM me. ^^)


----------



## Arabelle

Whiteflamingo said:


> Can other people place down and remove patterns from your town?
> 
> 
> (thank you my post if you have answered my question or VM me. ^^)



While they're visiting? No they can't place or remove any patterns.. only you or your characters can.
If you meant taking the qr code designs, you can share your own design when you update your dream address.  Then the player can use the qr code in their town.

Hopefully it answered your question ;__;


----------



## moonford

Arabelle said:


> While they're visiting? No they can't place or remove any patterns.. only you or your characters can.
> If you meant taking the qr code designs, you can share your own design when you update your dream address.  Then the player can use the qr code in their town.
> 
> Hopefully it answered your question ;__;



You did indeed thank you!


----------



## Ya_Boi_Keon

Is there a landscaping service anywhere on this site?


----------



## rins

Hello!
My question: Even after the recent big update, we still need to complete a 16 villager cycle to get back an old villager we lost? Or is it possible to invite them via amiibo or something?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

How many spaces does a villager need to plot in? I'm planning on using the new path technique to "guide" where my villagers plot but need to know how much space to leave for them...


----------



## Maestro

rins said:


> Hello!
> My question: Even after the recent big update, we still need to complete a 16 villager cycle to get back an old villager we lost? Or is it possible to invite them via amiibo or something?



Wait... we always go through the same 16 villagers? That sucks. I hate a lot of mine already I had Rocket, Jitters, Klaus, and Elise; so 1/4 of my villagers I hate...

Anyways, to answer your question, you can invite them by amiibo at any time unless they are currently living in your town. If you have 10 villagers living in your town, you can still invite them but they will ask which villager you want to kick out to make room for them. Hope that helped!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> How many spaces does a villager need to plot in? I'm planning on using the new path technique to "guide" where my villagers plot but need to know how much space to leave for them...



I believe it is 3x3 but I may be wrong.


----------



## Arabelle

KaydeeKrunk said:


> How many spaces does a villager need to plot in? I'm planning on using the new path technique to "guide" where my villagers plot but need to know how much space to leave for them...



Plot size is 3x3.  You don't need to worry about space for the door or tile in front of the door.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rins said:


> Hello!
> My question: Even after the recent big update, we still need to complete a 16 villager cycle to get back an old villager we lost? Or is it possible to invite them via amiibo or something?



If you have their amiibo card, you can have them move back in right away.  If you don't have the villager amiibo card, sadly you still have to go through the 16 villager cycle.


----------



## Ras

Maestro said:


> Wait... we always go through the same 16 villagers? That sucks. I hate a lot of mine already I had Rocket, Jitters, Klaus, and Elise; so 1/4 of my villagers I hate...



No.  If you have a villager move out and you want them to move back in, you have to have 16 other villagers move out before you can get them back*.  They actually designed it this way so you would experience more animals, so it doesn't mean you're stuck with the same 16 over and over.  If you get rid of those four, the odds are you will never have them again (though they will long haunt your Main Street).


* - Though, as mentioned, you can skip the 16-villager cycle for animals you do want back if you use cards.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

*My question*

Because after the update you get a new dream address is it still possible to visit old towns through a dream where they haven't updated? Also how do I give tbt to another person?


----------



## Arabelle

DivaBlueGirl said:


> Because after the update you get a new dream address is it still possible to visit old towns through a dream where they haven't updated?



No sadly they all got deleted.. i think. The database is gone for old ones.
You can only visit updated ones.


----------



## maplecheek

So, if I move Etoile in from the RV, does this mean I will not be able to order furniture from her anymore? 

I'm assuming if she lives in my town, she won't be able to RV camp?


----------



## RedPanda

Sorry if this was already asked but I read several pages and didn't see anything like my question... anyhow. Does anyone know if the new Amiibo items are part of the catalog badges? I was getting pretty close to getting the gold badge, so I was just wondering if I now need to acquire all the amiibo items too?

While I'm at it, do items from Kicks and Mabel/Sable's store count toward the badge, or is it only furniture? Do plants count?


----------



## wolfie1

maplecheek said:


> So, if I move Etoile in from the RV, does this mean I will not be able to order furniture from her anymore?
> 
> I'm assuming if she lives in my town, she won't be able to RV camp?



You won't be able to have her RV camp if she's already living in your town, and I don't think you will be able to have her give you her stuff if you send her things she can replace for because they're unorderable, so I suggest you order stuff from her RV before having her move into your town.



stickymice said:


> Sorry if this was already asked but I read several pages and didn't see anything like my question... anyhow. Does anyone know if the new Amiibo items are part of the catalog badges? I was getting pretty close to getting the gold badge, so I was just wondering if I now need to acquire all the amiibo items too?
> 
> While I'm at it, do items from Kicks and Mabel/Sable's store count toward the badge, or is it only furniture? Do plants count?



I think they do count because Phineas gave me the gold badge after I cataloged some amiibo furniture. Also,everything you said counts towards the badge.


----------



## Sidewalk

Need help guys , 
First time I've invited wolf link to come and play thru the lamp and he didn't turn up after 5 days .
So I invited him again , and yet same , already 5 days yet he still didn't appear on my camp site.
Anyone know what's the problem ?


----------



## JCnator

Sidewalk said:


> Need help guys ,
> First time I've invited wolf link to come and play thru the lamp and he didn't turn up after 5 days .
> So I invited him again , and yet same , already 5 days yet he still didn't appear on my camp site.
> Anyone know what's the problem ?



I think you're mixing up between the campsite and the campground, both of which function differently.
The former is a Public Works Project that you can place anywhere in your town, where villagers will sometimes appear. The latter is managed by Harvey, where the two RVs will park. The first one switches on a daily basis, while the second one is summoned when you use an eligible amiibo via Wisp's lamp or during an event by using the campground's Wi-Fi.

Normally, inviting any amiibo character will have its own RV immediately appearing on the campground and rewards you 5 MEOW tickets. Meaning that as soon as you invite anyone with Wisp's lamp, be sure to visit the campground the same day you used the amiibo, and not the campsite.


----------



## Sidewalk

Damn .... thanks a lot pal , you save my life !!! Lol 

Finally found him at RV site , yes !!!!!


----------



## mogyay

ok so i can't find the 4th fossil in my town, i have honestly looked in every last spot, it's been hours and i still haven't spotted it, is it possible that it glitches and doesn't show up? this has never happened before and it's super annoying. 

in b4 i find it in a minute

edit: i found it i hate myself


----------



## Antonio

mogyay said:


> ok so i can't find the 4th fossil in my town, i have honestly looked in every last spot, it's been hours and i still haven't spotted it, is it possible that it glitches and doesn't show up? this has never happened before and it's super annoying.
> 
> in b4 i find it in a minute



probably not, did u have a fossil on hand before? I remember one time, if i had a fossil in my bad, only 3 will show up out of 4 but idk...


----------



## Awesomeness1230

mogyay said:


> ok so i can't find the 4th fossil in my town, i have honestly looked in every last spot, it's been hours and i still haven't spotted it, is it possible that it glitches and doesn't show up? this has never happened before and it's super annoying.
> 
> in b4 i find it in a minute



It's always there. If you press up on the control pad then you can see behind buildings, if it really isn't there, then it must be some weird post-update glitch.


----------



## nostalgibra

How exactly do I catch a dung beetle? They always fly away when I catch them rolling snowballs. ;-;


----------



## Loriii

nostalgibra said:


> How exactly do I catch a dung beetle? They always fly away when I catch them rolling snowballs. ;-;



Maybe you need to bring out the net and try catching them before you get too close to the snowball? I'm not sure but I remember catching them awhile back.


----------



## Red Cat

nostalgibra said:


> How exactly do I catch a dung beetle? They always fly away when I catch them rolling snowballs. ;-;



Sneak up on it by holding A with the net and approach it from behind so the snowball doesn't get in the way.


----------



## mogyay

i swear getting my first pwp request is proving to be impossible, is there something i gotta do to trigger it? like i haven't built any yet, do i have to build one before getting a request for one?


----------



## Red Cat

mogyay said:


> i swear getting my first pwp request is proving to be impossible, is there something i gotta do to trigger it? like i haven't built any yet, do i have to build one before getting a request for one?



You don't have to build PWPs to get requests, but I think you have to be at a good friendship level with your villagers to get requests.


----------



## Burumun

What does Gulliver do after you've gotten all of his items? Does he stop showing up, or does he just send you duplicates? Also, does it make a difference if you get the items yourself or if you trade them?

Also, do Amiibo villagers move out? I got Rosie from a card, and she ended up in a pretty bad spot, so now I'm worried she won't move out unless I force her to with another Amiibo...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Burumun said:


> What does Gulliver do after you've gotten all of his items? Does he stop showing up, or does he just send you duplicates? Also, does it make a difference if you get the items yourself or if you trade them?
> 
> Also, do Amiibo villagers move out? I got Rosie from a card, and she ended up in a pretty bad spot, so now I'm worried she won't move out unless I force her to with another Amiibo...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm _pretty sure_ I've gotten all the Gulliver items. I've definitely gotten duplicates, and he still shows up.

I don't have any experience with your second question, but from what I've read, villagers gotten from RV amiibo cards are less likely to want to move. But Rosie is from a regular card, right? But if I were you, I would move someone else in and boot Rosie out and move her in again. It's just quicker. Make sure you don't load the game with an existing character on move-in day.


----------



## smolfriskeh

What items are these?
I think they might be milk, butter, flour, and something else... But I'm not sure :c


----------



## RedPanda

smolfriskeh said:


> What items are these?
> I think they might be milk, butter, flour, and something else... But I'm not sure :c
> View attachment 192267



That's sugar I believe. They are all ingredients you get from villagers to help Franklin cook the feast for the Harvest Festival. They're not a catalog item but they can be used as furniture. There is also vinegar as another item from the set of ingredients.


----------



## smolfriskeh

stickymice said:


> That's sugar I believe. They are all ingredients you get from villagers to help Franklin cook the feast for the Harvest Festival. They're not a catalog item but they can be used as furniture. There is also vinegar as another item from the set of ingredients.



ohh, thank you! c:


----------



## Hypno KK

Burumun said:


> What does Gulliver do after you've gotten all of his items? Does he stop showing up, or does he just send you duplicates? Also, does it make a difference if you get the items yourself or if you trade them?



He keeps showing up and you get duplicates. I guess if you don't want the duplicates you can just ignore him when he shows up or get the question wrong...



Burumun said:


> Also, do Amiibo villagers move out? I got Rosie from a card, and she ended up in a pretty bad spot, so now I'm worried she won't move out unless I force her to with another Amiibo...
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'm pretty sure that they can move out if they're not your 10th villager but I don't really have any experience with this. You don't need to cycle through 16 to get an Amiibo villager back, so you can always force her out and get her back right after.


----------



## ams

Two parter:

1. Do amiibo card villagers show up on Main Street after you kick them out?
2. If there's a villager on Main Street will scanning their card and then kicking them out make them return to Main Street (i.e. are they back in the 16 villager cycle or out?)


----------



## OperaPhantom

Hello! I just passed the four Gracie fashion checks, it's been at least 3 months since TIY opened, and I've spent over 100k (not through the catalogue, and just since I passed Gracie's fashion checks). The Emporium isn't opening. I've been TT forward; does this affect it? Is there anything else stopping the Emporium from opening?


----------



## smolfriskeh

OperaPhantom said:


> Hello! I just passed the four Gracie fashion checks, it's been at least 3 months since TIY opened, and I've spent over 100k (not through the catalogue, and just since I passed Gracie's fashion checks). The Emporium isn't opening. I've been TT forward; does this affect it? Is there anything else stopping the Emporium from opening?



I'm not sure if it effects it, but has it been 30 days since you passed the last fashion check?


----------



## Mistymayz

ams said:


> Two parter:
> 
> 1. Do amiibo card villagers show up on Main Street after you kick them out?
> 2. If there's a villager on Main Street will scanning their card and then kicking them out make them return to Main Street (i.e. are they back in the 16 villager cycle or out?)



Yeah i think ive seen the amiibo villagers on main street...if you scan em back in i bet they disappear off the street, might have to test that theory though


----------



## smolfriskeh

Does anyone know if fung sway (like putting green items to the south of a room grants luck) works if I do it in a musuem floor 2 room?


----------



## Arabelle

smolfriskeh said:


> Does anyone know if fung sway (like putting green items to the south of a room grants luck) works if I do it in a musuem floor 2 room?



I don't think feng shui applies to the museum exhibition rooms.. they are only there for display purposes.


----------



## OperaPhantom

smolfriskeh said:


> I'm not sure if it effects it, but has it been 30 days since you passed the last fashion check?


Game-time, yes. I've TT forward about a month and a half, one day at a time. Real time, it's been only a day. Is that the problem, or is there something else wrong?


----------



## Tigerpanda13

Has anyone figured out what colors and styles the new amiibo villagers like and dislike yet? I'm thinking of moving Ursala into my town, but I wanna know what to give her.


----------



## smolfriskeh

Does my character look creepy? Mii Masks look creepy and weird on Animal Crossing and I wanna know if mine does xD

also does anyone know if giving villagers stuff like birthday cakes, music boxes of their music, or their picture have any extra dialog or effects?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tigerpanda13 said:


> Has anyone figured out what colors and styles the new amiibo villagers like and dislike yet? I'm thinking of moving Ursala into my town, but I wanna know what to give her.



maybe this one? https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5isqag/new_villager_guide/


----------



## StiX

After years of playing I finally decided to make a second character in my town. Can the new villager also get a wisp/lamp? and how does it work when I want to scan something on the second character if my mayor already scanned a Amiibo that day?


----------



## DJStarstryker

StiX said:


> After years of playing I finally decided to make a second character in my town. Can the new villager also get a wisp/lamp? and how does it work when I want to scan something on the second character if my mayor already scanned a Amiibo that day?



You can only scan 1 card with Wisp per town per day. So if your mayor scanned a card, the other characters cannot on the same day.


----------



## Bcat

how do you change your characters dialogue in a dream address?


----------



## StiX

Bcat said:


> how do you change your characters dialogue in a dream address?


I think that's just the quote/saying you entered on your villager card.



DJStarstryker said:


> You can only scan 1 card with Wisp per town per day. So if your mayor scanned a card, the other characters cannot on the same day.



Can the extra characters even find a lamp? Also, the others will miss out on the 5 coupons you get by scanning? Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Ichigo.

StiX said:


> Can the extra characters even find a lamp? Also, the others will miss out on the 5 coupons you get by scanning? Thanks for your reply!



Yes, all your side characters can each find a lamp! All of my characters have one. But like the other poster said, Wisp can be summoned only once a day, so yeah only one of your characters will get those 5 MEOW coupons.


----------



## Holly...

In the catalog, under furniture, there is 4 different sub-categories -the apple for furniture, wallpaper for wallpaper, carpet for carpet and then an apple with a house over it for ...what? Mine is empty. 

Sorry if this is such a noob question


----------



## Peg

Holly... said:


> In the catalog, under furniture, there is 4 different sub-categories -the apple for furniture, wallpaper for wallpaper, carpet for carpet and then an apple with a house over it for ...what? Mine is empty.
> 
> Sorry if this is such a noob question



That catalog sub-category is for the Happy Home Designer (HHD) save data items (obtained by "cataloging" or linking HHD data with Animal Crossing: New Leaf game).

HHD items:
http://moridb.com/items/search?cate...py+Home+Designer+save+data&interior=&fashion=

Linking HHD/ACNL:
http://en-americas-support.nintendo...appy-home-designer-data-(animal-crossing:-new


----------



## Holly...

Thank you! I have HHD but I haven't linked it yet.


----------



## Holly...

Oh, and just to be 100% sure -Amiibo villagers from series 1-4 cannot move out on their own accord? Like, I have to scan in another cart to replace them? 

I scanned in Gaston and Wart Jr. to move Whitney's house off my path, but obviously I don't want them forever. So the only way to remove them is to buy new cards, right?


----------



## nostalgibra

Apparently Blathers won't take fossils you got from someone else? Is that really the case, or am I just doing something wrong? I know for certain I'm missing the skull on the apatosaurus, and I bought it from someone here and Blathers won't take it.


----------



## DJStarstryker

nostalgibra said:


> Apparently Blathers won't take fossils you got from someone else? Is that really the case, or am I just doing something wrong? I know for certain I'm missing the skull on the apatosaurus, and I bought it from someone here and Blathers won't take it.



He will take fossils and art that you got from someone else. Did you confirm that you do need it? Go outside the museum and look at the sign that lists the museum exhibits. That's the easiest way to be sure.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Are you trying to give him already identified fossils? Because I don't think you can give them to him at that stage.

EDIT: Actually, never mind. I think I'm wrong about that, come to think of it.


----------



## DJStarstryker

So I'm trying to plant trees along what will be a path. Obviously I'm waiting until the trees are grown to put the path down so it won't kill the trees.

I planted 9 trees yesterday. 7 of them are totally fine today. 2 of them were dead. I know you need to have a blank space all around trees when you plant them or they will die. There was nothing there. I'm planting them like this...

| and _ = empty spaces

Tree_(what will be path)
|

Tree_(what will be path)
|

Tree_(what will be path)

etc

I made sure there are blank spaces on every side of the trees, I chopped up all extra trees in the vicinity, and I did not plant too close to rivers or buildings. So I'm confused why 2 of them died. 

Can anyone tell me what the other landscaping limitations are besides spacing? I think there's something about number of trees in a particular area. I've never tried hard to make nice landscaping before so I'm new to this.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

It might be the so-called dead spots, where neither trees, nor bushes will grow. I seem to recall something about the number of stuff in an acre, but I never had the patience to really get into it.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> It might be the so-called dead spots, where neither trees, nor bushes will grow. I seem to recall something about the number of stuff in an acre, but I never had the patience to really get into it.



Oh, dead spots! I forgot about those!

I tried planting a new tree in one of the spots that a tree died - but did not plant a tree in the second spot where the second tree died. I'm curious to see what happens tomorrow - if it grows correctly or if it will die again.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Best of luck to you! Hope you'll be able to overcome the dead spots.


----------



## Muttly

If your town is full 10/10 and you invite one of the returning villagers to the RV-park, will you be able to invite him to move in or do you need a free slot for him?


----------



## nostalgibra

Muttly said:


> If your town is full 10/10 and you invite one of the returning villagers to the RV-park, will you be able to invite him to move in or do you need a free slot for him?



If you're using your own Welcome Amiibo card and they're in your campsite (RV park), then no there doesn't have to be a free spot. Just talk to them and ask them to move to your town, then they'll tell you the town is full but I'll talk to Isabelle, and then the villager will ask you which villager you want to kick out.


----------



## Bowie

How many of you guys choose to keep your friend codes private? I do. I don't really like the idea of people being able to grab 'em and then find me elsewhere online ('cause if you Google them you can find out where else they've been posted). Wasn't sure whether this was irrational of me or not.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Bowie said:


> How many of you guys choose to keep your friend codes private? I do. I don't really like the idea of people being able to grab 'em and then find me elsewhere online ('cause if you Google them you can find out where else they've been posted). Wasn't sure whether this was irrational of me or not.



I don't post my FC anywhere but Bell Tree, so it doesn't help for that. My username is a different matter, of course. 

If you don't post your FC anywhere else, they can't track you.


----------



## Ras

DJStarstryker said:


> So I'm trying to plant trees along what will be a path. Obviously I'm waiting until the trees are grown to put the path down so it won't kill the trees.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the other landscaping limitations are besides spacing? I think there's something about number of trees in a particular area. I've never tried hard to make nice landscaping before so I'm new to this.



Paths won't prevent a tree from growing.  I don't believe in dead spots, but there are guides about max. number of trees in an area.  If you're just lining a path, I doubt if you're reaching that limit.  There is a line in the middle of town below which cedar trees can't grow.  If that's what you're trying to plant, it could be that.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Ras said:


> Paths won't prevent a tree from growing.  I don't believe in dead spots, but there are guides about max. number of trees in an area.  If you're just lining a path, I doubt if you're reaching that limit.  There is a line in the middle of town below which cedar trees can't grow.  If that's what you're trying to plant, it could be that.



Oh, thank you for this. I assumed the line was the river, but now that I think about it - I do have a few cedar trees (ones that were there when I started the town) below the river. But they're all on parts that are more northern. I bet that's the issue, as I tried planting a cedar tree again yesterday and it was dead today. I'll experiment again and try planting a regular tree in that spot now and see what happens.


----------



## watercolorwish

are we allowed to make threads about hacking? i screwed up my dock and cant even get to the island anymore. idk where i can ask for help haha. this is the only AC forum i know of that is active all the time... and i really wanna go to the island but kapp'n's boat is just floating in mid-air. looks cool, but i cant get on it D:


----------



## Bowie

poyonomatopoeia said:


> are we allowed to make threads about hacking? i screwed up my dock and cant even get to the island anymore. idk where i can ask for help haha. this is the only AC forum i know of that is active all the time... and i really wanna go to the island but kapp'n's boat is just floating in mid-air. looks cool, but i cant get on it D:



If you send me a private message I can try to help you out!

Hacking discussion isn't allowed here in public, though, unfortunately.


----------



## JSS

So about luck and Feng Shui... I'm trying to increase my daily luck by a reasonably high amount, and I saw the pic on the AC Wikia page about Feng Shui and the color tiles. It seems it can get pretty crammed if you're trying to go for high luck points. But my question is - do items have no Feng Shui effect if they're blocked off by other items? Like if I place the juicy-apple TV behind a bunch of other items to the point where I can't access it, does it still contribute to Feng Shui?

And what about wearing a clover? I'm not particularly fond of either the celebration hat or the tingle hood, and I usually have to order the daily luck item if it's not at the Able Sisters. Do the clovers have the same effect as lucky clothing?


----------



## Ras

DJStarstryker said:


> Oh, thank you for this. I assumed the line was the river, but now that I think about it - I do have a few cedar trees (ones that were there when I started the town) below the river. But they're all on parts that are more northern. I bet that's the issue, as I tried planting a cedar tree again yesterday and it was dead today. I'll experiment again and try planting a regular tree in that spot now and see what happens.



If you have a chance, I'm interested to know if you were able to plant regular trees!


----------



## Loriii

DJStarstryker said:


> Oh, thank you for this. I assumed the line was the river, but now that I think about it - I do have a few cedar trees (ones that were there when I started the town) below the river. But they're all on parts that are more northern. I bet that's the issue, as I tried planting a cedar tree again yesterday and it was dead today. I'll experiment again and try planting a regular tree in that spot now and see what happens.



I remember planting fruit trees this way:

T= trees ; - = space

T-T-T
T-T-T
T-T-T

Something like that and unfortunately, one or two of them die. Then I try to plant them like:

T-T-T
-T-T-
T-T-T
-T-T-

They all lived and have grown


----------



## DJStarstryker

Ras said:


> If you have a chance, I'm interested to know if you were able to plant regular trees!



Yep, the regular trees worked. So it was definitely a planting cedar trees too far south issue!


----------



## darthdadddy

Okay so I'm not very familiar with how save files work. I have an SD card in my 3DS. If I get a second ACNL game cartridge, can I play on it and save without anything bad happening to my first game cartridge? I believe the save files are stored on the cartridge, but I'm not 100% so any explanation would be much appreciated! I don't want to lose any of my progress on my first game.


----------



## DJStarstryker

darthdadddy said:


> Okay so I'm not very familiar with how save files work. I have an SD card in my 3DS. If I get a second ACNL game cartridge, can I play on it and save without anything bad happening to my first game cartridge? I believe the save files are stored on the cartridge, but I'm not 100% so any explanation would be much appreciated! I don't want to lose any of my progress on my first game.



The game save is on the cartridge for physical copies and on the SD card for digital copies. So no, you won't lose any progress in your first game.


----------



## darthdadddy

Ah okay. Thank you!


----------



## Mu~

What's the fastest way to recover a villager who has moved from your town? Sometimes they "!!" me but I'm busy talking to another villager or the snowman (which takes a lot of time and they just walk away). If the neighbor !!ed me to tell me they're moving, is there a chance they'll !! me again? And if they don't do it again and they finally move, what should I do? They usually move to my couple's town, how can I recover them from there?


----------



## DJStarstryker

They should ping you about moving again. Especially now, post-update. It is now 10 days from the time a villager starts thinking about it until they actually move. They may also ask you about it again. I have a villager who is in the process of moving and asks me every single day if they really should move. 

If they do move out, there's 2 ways to recover them. If you have an amiibo card of that character you can get them back immediately by scanning it. However, if you do this, the villager won't remember having lived in your town at all. It'll be like they never lived there. The other option is there's a 16 villager cycle. Meaning 16 villagers have to move out AFTER that character moved out. Once that cycle is cleared, they will finally be able to move in again. You CANNOT bypass the 16 villager cycle unless you have an amiibo card. Even if you go to another town where they are in boxes, if you haven't gotten through the cycle, they won't move to your town.


----------



## Crimekiwi

I'm having an issue with my FINAL plot reset. I have put patterns all over the ground to corral most of my villagers into a neat formation, but my last one just doesn't want to move. There's the plot I want them to move to, no pwps and definitely 3x3 with room for the door, and the one that the other villager is moving out of. Should I maybe wait for that villager to ping me to move out first or something and then cover up that spot, or are there hidden restrictions I don't know about? It's been about 3 hours with it showing up in literally the same spot every single time and not the plot I had ready. There is nothing touching the plot. I am at a loss, there is nowhere else for the plot to show up, and it's been two days now with constant resetting to get the same exact literal spot every single freaking time. Is it possible for a plot with no pwps or bordering buildings to be impossible to move to?

Edit: The problem was discovered by the fine people on this forum. Thank you!


----------



## Mu~

DJStarstryker said:


> They should ping you about moving again. Especially now, post-update. It is now 10 days from the time a villager starts thinking about it until they actually move. They may also ask you about it again. I have a villager who is in the process of moving and asks me every single day if they really should move.
> 
> If they do move out, there's 2 ways to recover them. If you have an amiibo card of that character you can get them back immediately by scanning it. However, if you do this, the villager won't remember having lived in your town at all. It'll be like they never lived there. The other option is there's a 16 villager cycle. Meaning 16 villagers have to move out AFTER that character moved out. Once that cycle is cleared, they will finally be able to move in again. You CANNOT bypass the 16 villager cycle unless you have an amiibo card. Even if you go to another town where they are in boxes, if you haven't gotten through the cycle, they won't move to your town.



Thank you. I was also wondering if it's possible to have 2 neighbors wanting to move at the same time, since today another neighbor asked me to move, and if it's just one at a time then I can safely assume my neighbor from yesterday didn't !! me to tell me they wanted to move and I'd be relieved.


----------



## Shydragon

For Gracie's fashion check for opening T&T Emporium, does it count every time she comes to town and at least 1 person in the town has passed, or does it count every person that passes (all 4 characters passing could unlock T&T in 1 go?) or does it only count if the mayor passes?


----------



## Loriii

Shydragon said:


> For Gracie's fashion check for opening T&T Emporium, does it count every time she comes to town and at least 1 person in the town has passed, or does it count every person that passes (all 4 characters passing could unlock T&T in 1 go?) or does it only count if the mayor passes?



Only 1 counts, either the mayor or one of the other characters. She needs to visit the town four times.


----------



## Invisible again

Is it possible to ask a camper to move in while another villager is getting ready to leave? I have Cobb leaving tomorrow, and I want to know if I can get a camper to move in while he's in boxes.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Invisible again said:


> Is it possible to ask a camper to move in while another villager is getting ready to leave? I have Cobb leaving tomorrow, and I want to know if I can get a camper to move in while he's in boxes.



I'm pretty sure a camper can only move in if there's currently a slot open in your town.


----------



## Invisible again

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm pretty sure a camper can only move in if there's currently a slot open in your town.



Ah, okay. Thanks!


----------



## nostalgibra

I have a few questions about the new special character pictures you get from amiibo cards.

First, if there's more than one amiibo card of them, do they give you different pictures? Like all 4 Isabelle's or the 2 Lottie's?

And if you could get their picture in-game before the update (Jingle, Katie, Resetti, etc.) do they give you a different picture through their amiibo card, or is it the same pre-update picture?


----------



## DJStarstryker

^ Don't know about the first question since I haven't tried, but for the second one - no. It's the same picture. Katie's pic from scanning her card and Katie's pic you can get from taking her to another town are the same.


----------



## Mu~

Is it possible to get trash if I fish in someone else's town? I've fished a lot and haven't found any trash. They don't have the beautiful ordinance.


----------



## Parasite

i've never visited an RV in somebody else's town
and my question is, if i came prepared with enough MEOW coupons, 
would i be able to order their entire furniture set in one visit?
also, could i order the same furniture piece multiple times?

like if i were to visit Chai's RV for example,
would the entire Cinnamoroll series be available in a catalogue?
or is it even possible to order furniture at all? thanks!


----------



## Red Cat

Dilgeer said:


> i've never visited an RV in somebody else's town
> and my question is, if i came prepared with enough MEOW coupons,
> would i be able to order their entire furniture set in one visit?
> also, could i order the same furniture piece multiple times?
> 
> like if i were to visit Chai's RV for example,
> would the entire Cinnamoroll series be available in a catalogue?
> or is it even possible to order furniture at all? thanks!



You can order a maximum of 3 items per character per day. So you'd have to come with multiple characters or time travel to get the entire set quickly. You can order multiples of the same item, but each one counts toward the 3 items. Also, ordering from other towns' RVs costs 5 coupons per item instead of 3.


----------



## Loriii

Dilgeer said:


> i've never visited an RV in somebody else's town
> and my question is, if i came prepared with enough MEOW coupons,
> would i be able to order their entire furniture set in one visit?
> also, could i order the same furniture piece multiple times?
> 
> like if i were to visit Chai's RV for example,
> would the entire Cinnamoroll series be available in a catalogue?
> or is it even possible to order furniture at all? thanks!



would i be able to order their entire furniture set in one visit?
*You can only buy 3 items per day. If you want to buy more than 3, you have to use another character (if you have them in your town) or TT to a different day.*

could i order the same furniture piece multiple times?
*Yes, you can.*

would the entire Cinnamoroll series be available in a catalogue?
is it even possible to order furniture at all? thanks!
*They all would be available and it is possible as long you haven't reached the limit per day*


----------



## Lindsaykim

Gracie is in my plaza today, but I don't have enough modern clothes which is the theme she's looking for.  If I time travel forward until I get some more modern clothing and then time travel back to today would Gracie be gone?


----------



## Loriii

Lindsaykim said:


> Gracie is in my plaza today, but I don't have enough modern clothes which is the theme she's looking for.  If I time travel forward until I get some more modern clothing and then time travel back to today would Gracie be gone?



You can just time travel back to when the time is before 5 pm then reorder from catalog. Once it's over 5pm, you'll receive them in your mail  Gracie will be gone if you time travel forward or a day backward.


----------



## Ichigo.

nvm


----------



## Loriii

Ichigo. said:


> anyone remember what that podium furniture piece is called? the one with the coin on it



checkout counter?


----------



## Ichigo.

Role said:


> checkout counter?



i edited at the same time you replied wow what timing. but thank you anyway!!


----------



## Fernweh

Did anyone ever try to visit a non-updated town via the local modus?


----------



## Peg

Fernweh said:


> Did anyone ever try to visit a non-updated town via the local modus?



Can't experiment since all my towns are updated, but the Welcome Amiibo instruction manual mentions that the updated towns can't visit or host players from non-updated towns (both internet and local).


----------



## Laureline

So I'm plot resetting right now and Vivian just isn't moving into the two possible spots I had planned for her. I have the right amount of space too. 

I heard that it's possible to tt back and place qr codes down. If you haven't loaded up your mayor into the day of the plot showing up. Does that still work if I tt'd to 5:58am on the day the plot was to show up? 

I just want to know if it's possible, cause her spot is real bad. Oh something to note, I didn't scan her into my town. I adopted her from someone. I think people say scanned in villagers are harder to move.


----------



## dino

Lykaios said:


> So I'm plot resetting right now and Vivian just isn't moving into the two possible spots I had planned for her. I have the right amount of space too.
> 
> I heard that it's possible to tt back and place qr codes down. If you haven't loaded up your mayor into the day of the plot showing up. Does that still work if I tt'd to 5:58am on the day the plot was to show up?
> 
> I just want to know if it's possible, cause her spot is real bad. Oh something to note, I didn't scan her into my town. I adopted her from someone. I think people say scanned in villagers are harder to move.



yeah, it's fine, you can always go back and place patterns as long as you haven't loaded a character. i've done this an incredible number of times lmfao

i would 100% use the ds internal clock though. it's a lot less of a chance you'll mess up the timing and also tbh, i'm not sure if you can tt using the game main screen back a day and the plot won't stay exactly where it randomly is, so yeah, ds clock.


----------



## Loriii

Lykaios said:


> So I'm plot resetting right now and Vivian just isn't moving into the two possible spots I had planned for her. I have the right amount of space too.
> 
> I heard that it's possible to tt back and place qr codes down. If you haven't loaded up your mayor into the day of the plot showing up. Does that still work if I tt'd to 5:58am on the day the plot was to show up?
> 
> I just want to know if it's possible, cause her spot is real bad. Oh something to note, I didn't scan her into my town. I adopted her from someone. I think people say scanned in villagers are harder to move.



Yes, you can tt back at 5:58am on the same date. If you mean it literally like 2 minutes before the game changes to a new day, I advise to change it to much earlier time like an hour or two before 6am so you'll have more time to put down or edit the paths.


----------



## Laureline

Well I adopted her and then just tt'd to 5:58 then waited two minutes. Then started plot resetting, I know her plot wasn't there when I did that. Cause her plot eventually moved just not where I wanted it. 

Thanks for the answer. I'll give plot resetting one more try and then tt back.


----------



## Loriii

What I usually do is TT to next day (doesn't matter what time as long it's over 6am using the system clock) then plot reset from there. If I miss something or feel like changing my paths, I'd go back to before 6am, the same day and then fix them. Anyway, good luck! Hope Vivian plotted on that specific place where you wanted her to be.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

How do you earn tbt?


----------



## Red Cat

DivaBlueGirl said:


> How do you earn tbt?



You get TBT by posting (but not for some forums like TBT Marketplace and The Basement). You can also sell stuff to other people for TBT.


----------



## Spooky.

Will villagers you move in by amiibo card ping to move out?


----------



## treetops

Gracie hasn't appeared in my Town Plaza since I unlocked TIY a month or two ago. Is there anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Loriii

treetops said:


> Gracie hasn't appeared in my Town Plaza since I unlocked TIY a month or two ago. Is there anything I'm doing wrong?



She appears randomly. You're probably just having a bad luck, but she'll come eventually. Also, make sure to spend at least 100,000 bells at TIY.


----------



## freshmanmayor

Matilda pinged me that she's moving on the 27th, however if I use an amiibo card to move out Gabi before then, will Matilda still move on the 27th?


----------



## Loriii

freshmanmayor said:


> Matilda pinged me that she's moving on the 27th, however if I use an amiibo card to move out Gabi before then, will Matilda still move on the 27th?



Yes, scanning amiibo doesn't override the process of a villager planning to move. She's still going to be in boxes on the 27th.


----------



## Braixen

I think this is better explained in an example, so:

I have a town full of 10 villagers, but want Whitney to move in via amiibo card. If I scan her card today, and ask Chrissy to move out to take her place, how long does that process take for Whitney to move in my town from there? Will Whitney's plot be there immediately tomorrow and Chrissy's gone?

I'm asking because I don't want Whitney's plot of land to replace Chrissy's since it's in such a bad place haha


----------



## Loriii

Braixen said:


> I think this is better explained in an example, so:
> 
> I have a town full of 10 villagers, but want Whitney to move in via amiibo card. If I scan her card today, and ask Chrissy to move out to take her place, how long does that process take for Whitney to move in my town from there? Will Whitney's plot be there immediately tomorrow and Chrissy's gone?
> 
> I'm asking because I don't want Whitney's plot of land to replace Chrissy's since it's in such a bad place haha



Yes! Whitney's plot will be there tomorrow and Chrissy's house will be gone. There is a chance she might replace Chrissy's but she could also plot elsewhere. Try plot resetting?


----------



## Ichigo.

when you streetpass people, do only their mayor's home show up in the happy home showcase? nvm


----------



## Braixen

Sorry for posting here again, :,)

So, right now Pashmina's house is in a not-so-desirable place in my town. If I let her move out, can I get her back immediately via amiibo card? Or would I have to do a full 16 villager cycle regardless? Any help is much appreciated! ;v;


----------



## Loriii

Braixen said:


> Sorry for posting here again, :,)
> 
> So, right now Pashmina's house is in a not-so-desirable place in my town. If I let her move out, can I get her back immediately via amiibo card? Or would I have to do a full 16 villager cycle regardless? Any help is much appreciated! ;v;



Yes! If you have Pashmina's card, you can scan then move her back right away. No need to go through the 16 villager cycle


----------



## Laurelinde

Can anyone just reassure me that Amiibo card villagers can get moved out by other Amiibo card villagers? I invited Cleo the other day but I messed up and thought I had an extra day in between before her house would plot, and it's in a terrible place. She's moved in and not unpacked yet today. I tried to invite another card villager to replace her but she wasn't showing up on the list. Will she be kickable tomorrow when she's fully moved in?

(Meanwhile my town is a shambles because everything is covered in paths now and the flowers are all moved around.)


----------



## Loriii

Laurelinde said:


> Can anyone just reassure me that Amiibo card villagers can get moved out by other Amiibo card villagers? I invited Cleo the other day but I messed up and thought I had an extra day in between before her house would plot, and it's in a terrible place. She's moved in and not unpacked yet today. I tried to invite another card villager to replace her but she wasn't showing up on the list. Will she be kickable tomorrow when she's fully moved in?
> 
> (Meanwhile my town is a shambles because everything is covered in paths now and the flowers are all moved around.)



You need them to be fully unpacked or when the day comes that they can go out of their houses, they'd be ready to move out again. So yes, I'm pretty sure she'll appear on the list tomorrow


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

master.leor said:


> You need them to be fully unpacked or when the day comes that they can go out of their houses, they'd be ready to move out again. So yes, I'm pretty sure she'll appear on the list tomorrow



Just confirming this. I made the same mistake of thinking that you would get a full day to prepare for the new move in. And of course they chose a horrible spot. I booted them out with an amiibo card and invited them back in. No issues with that.

I did let them unpack the first time they moved in, because I was also unsure of whether you could get them back as easily as the first time you scanned the card. But because I hated their chosen location so much, I decided to chance it.


----------



## Loriii

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Just confirming this. I made the same mistake of thinking that you would get a full day to prepare for the new move in. And of course they chose a horrible spot. I booted them out with an amiibo card and invited them back in. No issues with that.
> 
> I did let them unpack the first time they moved in, because I was also unsure of whether you could get them back as easily as the first time you scanned the card. But because I hated their chosen location so much, I decided to chance it.



Same. I initially thought it works the same way as when you move in villagers via campsite/tent that you have another day to wait before the plot comes in. But regardless, it's way much easier now to move them out and back in because of amiibo cards.

Think I've read somewhere that it's possible to have two villagers in boxes on the same day like if someone is about to move out naturally and they're already in boxes. If you scan a card, you can choose another and put them in boxes. I haven't done that myself though but I see that it can be possible.


----------



## Elvera

Is there a way to make my characters hold an umbrella my dream town? 

I'm going to make my dream town rainy, and I wanted to know can my mayor and other characters I've made hold umbrellas during the dream (or any item really).


----------



## Ras

Yeah, I've seen mayors with umbrellas in dreams.  I don't know if it's automatic, but you might want to make sure you have an umbrella in your pockets when you save your dream.  You might even try holding it before you go into the dream suite.  Also, you might want to leave an umbrella and maybe the raincoat and yellow hat by your town tree so your dream visitors can dress up when in your town. Some people really will appreciate that.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy

If I, say, time traveled 30 years ahead of time in this game, looked at what would happen, but then quit without saving as if none of the time traveling ever happened, would everything in my town be the same as it was before I TT'd? Sorry if that's a little confusing


----------



## Red Cat

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> If I, say, time traveled 30 years ahead of time in this game, looked at what would happen, but then quit without saving as if none of the time traveling ever happened, would everything in my town be the same as it was before I TT'd? Sorry if that's a little confusing



If you change your 3DS clock 30 years forward and create a new character without saving, then you can just look at your town and quit and change your 3DS clock back and it will be as if nothing happened. If you change the in-game clock or load an existing character, then the changes will be set in stone as soon as you load your game and not saving won't reverse the damage.


----------



## AccfSally

How many K.K. Slider songs are there in New Leaf, I'm trying to complete my music box collection.


----------



## LadyRainb

Elvera said:


> Is there a way to make my characters hold an umbrella my dream town?
> 
> I'm going to make my dream town rainy, and I wanted to know can my mayor and other characters I've made hold umbrellas during the dream (or any item really).



If it's raining/snowing in your dream town then your players will hold an umbrella. But... I think it's a random umbrella. 
Maybe just one of the blue, green, red, yellow ones. I tried to hold a bat (black) umbrella and had one in my pockets before updating my dream town and it doesn't show up in the dream.


----------



## Peg

AccfSally said:


> How many K.K. Slider songs are there in New Leaf, I'm trying to complete my music box collection.



There are 91 K.K. Slider songs listed in the ACNL catalog.  

1.  Agent K.K. 
2.  Aloha K.K. 
3.  Bubblegum K.K.
4.  Caf? K.K.
5.  Comrade K.K.
6.  DJ K.K.
7.  Forest Life
8.  Go K.K. Rider 
9.  Hypno K.K. 
10.  I Love You
11.  Imperial K.K. 
12.  K.K. Adventure
13.  K.K. Aria 
14.  K.K. Ballad 
15.  K.K. Bazaar 
16.  K.K. Birthday 
17.  K.K. Blues 
18.  K.K. Bossa 
19.  K.K. Calypso
20.  K.K. Casbah 
21.  K.K. Chorale 
22.  K.K. Condor 
23.  K.K. Country 
24.  K.K. Cruisin' 
25.  K.K. D&B 
26.  K.K. Dirge
27.  K.K. Disco 
28.  K.K. Dixie 
29.  K.K. ?tude 
30.  K.K. Faire 
31.  K.K. Flamenco 
32.  K.K. Folk 
33.  K.K. Fusion 
34.  K.K. Groove 
35.  K.K. Gumbo 
36.  K.K. House 
37.  K.K. Island 
38.  K.K. Jazz 
39.  K.K. Jongara 
40.  K.K. Lament 
41.  K.K. Love Song 
42.  K.K. Lullaby 
43.  K.K. Mambo 
44.  K.K. Marathon 
45.  K.K. March 
46.  K.K. Metal 
47.  K.K. Milonga 
48.  K.K. Moody 
49.  K.K. Oasis 
50.  K.K. Parade
51.  K.K. Ragtime 
52.  K.K. Rally 
53.  K.K. Reggae
54.  K.K. Rock 
55.  K.K. Rockabilly 
56.  K.K. Safari 
57.  K.K. Salsa 
58.  K.K. Samba 
59.  K.K. Ska 
60.  K.K. Sonata 
61.  K.K. Song 
62.  K.K. Soul 
63.  K.K. Steppe 
64.  K.K. Stroll
65.  K.K. Swing 
66.  K.K. Synth
67.  K.K. Tango 
68.  K.K. Technopop 
69.  K.K. Waltz 
70.  K.K. Western 
71.  King K.K. 
72.  Lucky K.K. 
73.  Marine Song 2001 
74.  Mountain Song
75.  Mr. K.K.
76.  My Place 
77.  Neapolitan 
78.  Only Me 
79.  Pondering 
80.  Rockin' K.K. 
81.  Se?or K.K K
82.  Soulful K.K. 
83.  Space K.K.
84.  Spring Blossoms 
85.  Stale Cupcakes 
86.  Steep Hill 
87.  Surfin' K.K. 
88.  The K. Funk 
89.  To the Edge 
90.  Two Days Ago 
91.  Wandering


----------



## AccfSally

Peg said:


> There are 91 K.K. Slider songs listed in the ACNL catalog.
> 
> 1.  Agent K.K.
> 2.  Aloha K.K.
> 3.  Bubblegum K.K.
> 4.  Caf? K.K.
> 5.  Comrade K.K.
> 6.  DJ K.K.
> 7.  Forest Life
> 8.  Go K.K. Rider
> 9.  Hypno K.K.
> 10.  I Love You
> 11.  Imperial K.K.
> 12.  K.K. Adventure
> 13.  K.K. Aria
> 14.  K.K. Ballad
> 15.  K.K. Bazaar
> 16.  K.K. Birthday
> 17.  K.K. Blues
> 18.  K.K. Bossa
> 19.  K.K. Calypso
> 20.  K.K. Casbah
> 21.  K.K. Chorale
> 22.  K.K. Condor
> 23.  K.K. Country
> 24.  K.K. Cruisin'
> 25.  K.K. D&B
> 26.  K.K. Dirge
> 27.  K.K. Disco
> 28.  K.K. Dixie
> 29.  K.K. ?tude
> 30.  K.K. Faire
> 31.  K.K. Flamenco
> 32.  K.K. Folk
> 33.  K.K. Fusion
> 34.  K.K. Groove
> 35.  K.K. Gumbo
> 36.  K.K. House
> 37.  K.K. Island
> 38.  K.K. Jazz
> 39.  K.K. Jongara
> 40.  K.K. Lament
> 41.  K.K. Love Song
> 42.  K.K. Lullaby
> 43.  K.K. Mambo
> 44.  K.K. Marathon
> 45.  K.K. March
> 46.  K.K. Metal
> 47.  K.K. Milonga
> 48.  K.K. Moody
> 49.  K.K. Oasis
> 50.  K.K. Parade
> 51.  K.K. Ragtime
> 52.  K.K. Rally
> 53.  K.K. Reggae
> 54.  K.K. Rock
> 55.  K.K. Rockabilly
> 56.  K.K. Safari
> 57.  K.K. Salsa
> 58.  K.K. Samba
> 59.  K.K. Ska
> 60.  K.K. Sonata
> 61.  K.K. Song
> 62.  K.K. Soul
> 63.  K.K. Steppe
> 64.  K.K. Stroll
> 65.  K.K. Swing
> 66.  K.K. Synth
> 67.  K.K. Tango
> 68.  K.K. Technopop
> 69.  K.K. Waltz
> 70.  K.K. Western
> 71.  King K.K.
> 72.  Lucky K.K.
> 73.  Marine Song 2001
> 74.  Mountain Song
> 75.  Mr. K.K.
> 76.  My Place
> 77.  Neapolitan
> 78.  Only Me
> 79.  Pondering
> 80.  Rockin' K.K.
> 81.  Se?or K.K K
> 82.  Soulful K.K.
> 83.  Space K.K.
> 84.  Spring Blossoms
> 85.  Stale Cupcakes
> 86.  Steep Hill
> 87.  Surfin' K.K.
> 88.  The K. Funk
> 89.  To the Edge
> 90.  Two Days Ago
> 91.  Wandering




Thanks! I almost done then  yay


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Are RV items re-orderable? I haven't tried yet, so I just wanted to see...


----------



## AccfSally

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Are RV items re-orderable? I haven't tried yet, so I just wanted to see...



Nope, the items added in the update are not re-orderable (unless it's the giant furniture and the clothes that were added to the Able Sisters)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

AccfSally said:


> Nope, the items added in the update are not re-orderable (unless it's the giant furniture and the clothes that were added to the Able Sisters)



Gosh that sucks. X.X I guess I can just hope I get the cards for RV's with the furniture items I need. But even then with the 3 items limit... X.X


----------



## Red Cat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Gosh that sucks. X.X I guess I can just hope I get the cards for RV's with the furniture items I need. But even then with the 3 items limit... X.X



There are enough people here who will let you visit RVs in their towns. As long as you have the MEOW coupons, it isn't very difficult to get RV items.


----------



## Flare

Could I replace Chief's music with K.K. Love Song?
I don't know... feel like it goes with him well. 
Also, what would be a good song for Julian other than Stale Cupcakes?


----------



## Red Cat

Flare21 said:


> Could I replace Chief's music with K.K. Love Song?
> I don't know... feel like it goes with him well.
> Also, what would be a good song for Julian other than Stale Cupcakes?



I don't think there's any way to replace the music. If you really hate the music, I think you can try to buy the player from their house or send furniture in the mail to them to try to get them to replace the music player and have no music playing.


----------



## Ras

Flare21 said:


> Could I replace Chief's music with K.K. Love Song?
> I don't know... feel like it goes with him well.
> Also, what would be a good song for Julian other than Stale Cupcakes?



Yes, you can.  You send it to them in a letter.  I don't think it's a guarantee that they'll change it the first time--maybe they could display the album instead--but it does work.  I changed Freya to K.K. Cruisin' years ago.  It seems to fit her better than Rockin' K.K.!  Have fun and let me know if it works for you.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Question about the train station.. 
If I changed my default blue roof station to say, a modern station, then wanted to change it back to the default, would the roof color still be blue or is there a chance I could get the red or green roofing instead? 
Any information would be great, thanks! :>


----------



## Flare

NeonxVandal said:


> Question about the train station..
> If I changed my default blue roof station to say, a modern station, then wanted to change it back to the default, would the roof color still be blue or is there a chance I could get the red or green roofing instead?
> Any information would be great, thanks! :>


Roofing gets changed indefinitely, the roof changes depending on the style.
The inside however, remains the way it was when original. (It think.)
Roof will always be the same color as it was, no way to change it to anything else.


----------



## NeonxVandal

Flare21 said:


> Roofing gets changed indefinitely, the roof changes depending on the style.
> The inside however, remains the way it was when original. (It think.)
> Roof will always be the same color as it was, no way to change it to anything else.



Thanks, I was hoping the default would stay blue if I ever decided to go back to it. I'm not keen on the other default roof colors. xD


----------



## nostalgibra

Anyone have tips on catching a char fish in the waterfall? It seems impossible to find one, at least for me.


----------



## Red Cat

nostalgibra said:


> Anyone have tips on catching a char fish in the waterfall? It seems impossible to find one, at least for me.



Try scaring away any fish near the waterfall and then moving away from the waterfall without going near any other water, then come back and scare away the fish again if it's not a char. I think this helps prevent fish from spawning in other places along the river which makes it easier to find the char. It helped me catch king salmon easier.


----------



## RedPanda

For the Streetpass badge, do multiple passes with the same person count towards the goal? I Streetpass with one person on the regular, and I'm hoping each time it's counting, because otherwise it will take me a century to get the bronze!


----------



## Loriii

stickymice said:


> For the Streetpass badge, do multiple passes with the same person count towards the goal? I Streetpass with one person on the regular, and I'm hoping each time it's counting, because otherwise it will take me a century to get the bronze!



yes, you could streetpass the same person (3DS) over and over and they'll count towards the badge


----------



## Flare

Has the update reduced the amount of villagers for others to move?
Marshal just said Marcel is moving, but I only have 8.
Does Cookie's plot count as 9th?


----------



## Loriii

Flare21 said:


> Has the update reduced the amount of villagers for others to move?
> Marshal just said Marcel is moving, but I only have 8.
> Does Cookie's plot count as 9th?



If Cookie's plot is already there the day someone asked to move, yes, the game assumes that you have 9 villagers.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Hello! I have a question regarding Sanrio characters.
I've been told that if you visit someone else's town while, let's say, ?toile's RV is there, you can buy furniture and take back to your game with you. Would it be possible to invite her into your town as well or is it only the furniture that's obtainable? Thanks!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

When I scan a Amiibo Card it only gives me two options: "Give me something" or "Move to my town" but no option for the "Lets play!"

I really only bought the cards so that way I could scan them into the campground


----------



## Ehingen Guy

CaramelCookie said:


> Hello! I have a question regarding Sanrio characters.
> I've been told that if you visit someone else's town while, let's say, ?toile's RV is there, you can buy furniture and take back to your game with you. Would it be possible to invite her into your town as well or is it only the furniture that's obtainable? Thanks!



You can only invite the campers in your campsite to live in your town. But you can still purchase their items in your friend's town.


----------



## CaramelCookie

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> When I scan a Amiibo Card it only gives me two options: "Give me something" or "Move to my town" but no option for the "Lets play!"
> 
> I really only bought the cards so that way I could scan them into the campground





Ehingen Guy said:


> You can only invite the campers in your campsite to live in your town. But you can still purchase their items in your friend's town.



I see... Sadly Nintendo doesn't sell on my country anymore, but I want these Sanrio characters so bad... 
Thank you for the info!


----------



## Ehingen Guy

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> When I scan a Amiibo Card it only gives me two options: "Give me something" or "Move to my town" but no option for the "Lets play!"
> 
> I really only bought the cards so that way I could scan them into the campground



You need the new Welcome Amiibo cards. These cards have images of animals driving RVs.  The regular amiibo cards won't work.


----------



## Spooky.

Will a villager you invited to your town via amiibo card ping to move out naturally or do you have to force them out with another amiibo card?


----------



## Soot Sprite

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but what is the current TBT/IGB exchange rate?


----------



## Red Cat

Kyoko said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but what is the current TBT/IGB exchange rate?



About 200,000 IGB per TBT.


----------



## Loriii

Namstar said:


> Will a villager you invited to your town via amiibo card ping to move out naturally or do you have to force them out with another amiibo card?



It depends. If your town is full of villagers that you've gotten from scanning the cards, they will ping to move out like usual. But if it's a mixed of randoms, invited/adopted and scanned, the game would normally prioritize the scanned villagers to stay. They might ping but it rarely happens and you have to be patient.


----------



## Spooky.

master.leor said:


> It depends. If your town is full of villagers that you've gotten from scanning the cards, they will ping to move out like usual. But if it's a mixed of randoms, invited/adopted and scanned, the game would normally prioritize the scanned villagers to stay. They might ping but it rarely happens and you have to be patient.



Okay, that's alright. I used an amiibo card to move out a villager whose house was in a bad spot, but I want that villager to move out as well eventually, so I just wanted to make sure that at some point I might get a ping from them to move.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I heard somewhere that if you move in a villager via Amiibo Card, that they move into the old plot of the villager you boot out (Like if you currently have 10 villagers in your town right now)


----------



## treetops

I have a villager who wants me to bury a time capsule. I've done this a few times before, but every time I unbury the capsule after 2-3 weeks, I always seem to get clothes as my reward. Can I get anything else for a time capsule, or will it always be the clothing that the villager put in the capsule?


----------



## Loriii

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I heard somewhere that if you move in a villager via Amiibo Card, that they move into the old plot of the villager you boot out (Like if you currently have 10 villagers in your town right now)



They could move in the same spot or move elsewhere. It's still pretty random.



treetops said:


> I have a villager who wants me to bury a time capsule. I've done this a few times before, but every time I unbury the capsule after 2-3 weeks, I always seem to get clothes as my reward. Can I get anything else for a time capsule, or will it always be the clothing that the villager put in the capsule?



I'm not entirely sure but based from what I've noticed, they're always clothing.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

master.leor said:


> They could move in the same spot or move elsewhere. It's still pretty random.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure but based from what I've noticed, they're always clothing.



Ah I see!
I hope I just get lucky and have them move into the old spot because I am not looking forward to re-landscaping the new houses lol


----------



## Loriii

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> Ah I see!
> I hope I just get lucky and have them move into the old spot because I am not looking forward to re-landscaping the new houses lol



Hopefully they'd move in there on your first few tries (and not jinx it now).  Good luck


----------



## flufflepuff

Say, does anyone know if Nintendo Zones are still giving presents? I came back after hiatus (my wifi isnt good enough for presents anymore D: ) and want to know before I hit up a Best Buy and ask questions and receive a lot of clueless looks. ^^;


----------



## Holly...

Hello! I Streetpassed someone for the first time recently, even though I've owned ACNL since 2013. 

I know I had ACNL in my system at the time, but does the other person have to? If I walk around with my DS, will it work if I have my ACNL game inside my DS, but not playing? (Just on the home screen, in standby mode) Or do I have to actually be playing it? 

Hope that's not too confusing.


----------



## Laureline

Holly... said:


> Hello! I Streetpassed someone for the first time recently, even though I've owned ACNL since 2013.
> 
> I know I had ACNL in my system at the time, but does the other person have to? If I walk around with my DS, will it work if I have my ACNL game inside my DS, but not playing? (Just on the home screen, in standby mode) Or do I have to actually be playing it?
> 
> Hope that's not too confusing.


You don't need to be playing the game to streetpass. Just have your system on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I have someone moving out and still have a space open. Can I move someone in?


----------



## Loriii

Lykaios said:


> You don't need to be playing the game to streetpass. Just have your system on.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If I have someone moving out and still have a space open. Can I move someone in?



If let's say you have nine villagers and someone is moving out, yes you could still invite someone in


----------



## Eleilyn

I see many guides on this forum about earning TBT bells. What are most people spending these on? I don't understand the purpose of this currency.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Eleilyn said:


> I see many guides on this forum about earning TBT bells. What are most people spending these on? I don't understand the purpose of this currency.



There's a shop where you can spend tbt bells (in the bar at the top of the page). Name changes and enhanced signature privileges and such, but also the collectibles you see to the left below the avatar and all that.


----------



## Jotun

Hi. So I've wi-fied about once in this game, and I was curious about a rule that some hosts set up, which is to not speak to the other villagers in their respective town. What harm does this cause exactly? Should I protect my villagers with this rule?


----------



## Laureline

Jotun said:


> Hi. So I've wi-fied about once in this game, and I was curious about a rule that some hosts set up, which is to not speak to the other villagers in their respective town. What harm does this cause exactly? Should I protect my villagers with this rule?


Most people do it because sometimes villagers will ping just to tell you about the guest you had over. That can be a pain when trying to do the diving trick for pwp pings or moving pings.


----------



## treetops

I have a villager moving out today in my main town and a villager in my void in my secondary. My two towns Streetpassed with one another a few days ago, and to my knowledge, the voided villager will be moving to my main town tomorrow, but I don't want that. Can I still clear my void, or is it too late?


----------



## Loriii

treetops said:


> I have a villager moving out today in my main town and a villager in my void in my secondary. My two towns Streetpassed with one another and to my knowledge, the voided villager will be moving to my main town tomorrow, but I don't want that. Can I still clear my void, or is it too late?



Can you plot reset tomorrow before loading your mayor file? Maybe you can prevent the voided villager moving in that way.


----------



## treetops

master.leor said:


> Can you plot reset tomorrow before loading your mayor file? Maybe you can prevent the voided villager moving in that way.



Yea, I think I can do that! Will picking a new character always guarantee a plotted house, though? And if it does, are there any other ways to prevent them from plotting?


----------



## Loriii

treetops said:


> Yea, I think I can do that! Will picking a new character always guarantee a plotted house, though? And if it does, are there any other ways to prevent them from plotting?



Tbh, I haven't experienced getting a voided villager myself but I like to think that they work the same way as random move-ins plotting in your town (when you're down to eight or nine villagers) so it's still not guaranteed that you'll get them from void. To be sure, I'll probably do plot resetting so you could have several chances to check if there'd be a plot or won't get any (in this case, you can save your game permanently after) instead of just loading it straight.


----------



## CaramelCookie

I just got a new 3ds item on a fortune cookie today and started playing Puzzle league!
My villagers appeared on the background, cheering and all, but I saw Frita among them, and I don't have her on my town. Could this be a premonition that she'll be the next one to move or is it just a random villager that appears? She's the only one I didn't have that was there...


----------



## Ras

Eleilyn said:


> I see many guides on this forum about earning TBT bells. What are most people spending these on? I don't understand the purpose of this currency.



You can trade them for in-game stuff.  I got a few million bells that way. Some people even spend them on villagers or furniture.


----------



## Flare

CaramelCookie said:


> I just got a new 3ds item on a fortune cookie today and started playing Puzzle league!
> My villagers appeared on the background, cheering and all, but I saw Frita among them, and I don't have her on my town. Could this be a premonition that she'll be the next one to move or is it just a random villager that appears? She's the only one I didn't have that was there...


Nah.
Random villagers will simply be generated to appear in the background.
Wouldn't mean they are moving to your town.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Flare21 said:


> Nah.
> Random villagers will simply be generated to appear in the background.
> Wouldn't mean they are moving to your town.



I see... that's a pity, I really liked her. 
Thanks!


----------



## Mu~

If a neighbor tells me today they want to move out of the town, how long does it approximately take for the game to select the next villager who wants to move?


----------



## darthdadddy

Since hacked blue roses only prpduce white roses, is it the same for the other hybrids? I have a pair of purple pansies I got from someone, but they've only been making white pansies.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

darthdadddy said:


> Since hacked blue roses only prpduce white roses, is it the same for the other hybrids? I have a pair of purple pansies I got from someone, but they've only been making white pansies.



Hacked hybrids will not crossbreed. Ever. I would suggest breeding hybrids on your own or buying them from a reliable source.


----------



## Spooky.

How many trees do you need for perfect town status?
I have 76 at the moment. 
I also have 10 different pwps out (some of which I have several, so I actually have more like 18) and Isabelle still keeps telling me I'm under developed (this number doesn't count ones that you can't destroy)

What gives?


Edit: I just planted a lot more trees. I'm not sure if it bumps me up to 100 or not, but I ran out of fruit.


----------



## Loriii

Namstar said:


> How many trees do you need for perfect town status?
> I have 76 at the moment.
> I also have 10 different pwps out (some of which I have several, so I actually have more like 18) and Isabelle still keeps telling me I'm under developed (this number doesn't count ones that you can't destroy)
> 
> What gives?
> 
> 
> Edit: I just planted a lot more trees. I'm not sure if it bumps me up to 100 or not, but I ran out of fruit.



Yes, you should have at least 100 trees including the coconut/banana trees if you plant them on the beach and also, 70+  flowers.


----------



## Flare

Before the WA update, I didn't have a problem with playing on my 3DS and 3DS XL.

Now, I tried to play on my small 3DS after I found it.

When loaded, the game was acting as if I never had a save file.

What happens if I try to play it? Would my current town disappear?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Dream suite question:
Am I correct in thinking that you can only share patterns that are visible in your town? Like shirts worn, patterns placed on the ground and used with refurbished furniture. What about patterns used in the poster stand by the museum exhibits?


----------



## Roan

I was trying to let someone adopt one of my villagers. They had 9, the villager was in boxes, and no one else had talked to her. She wouldn't give the dialogue to move in to the other persons town. Why did that happen?


----------



## Laureline

Roan said:


> I was trying to let someone adopt one of my villagers. They had 9, the villager was in boxes, and no one else had talked to her. She wouldn't give the dialogue to move in to the other persons town. Why did that happen?


Other person probably has a random move in. Ask her to look for a house plot.


----------



## Roan

Lykaios said:


> Other person probably has a random move in. Ask her to look for a house plot.



Maybe... I did ask her to confirm that she only had 9 and she said yes. I'd assume she would know about a plot down as well. The one thing that I can think of that could have been the issue is that she had had this villager before, but said it was a while ago. Does the whole 16 villager thing affect adopting?


----------



## Laureline

Roan said:


> Maybe... I did ask her to confirm that she only had 9 and she said yes. I'd assume she would know about a plot down as well. The one thing that I can think of that could have been the issue is that she had had this villager before, but said it was a while ago. Does the whole 16 villager thing affect adopting?


Yes it does, only time it doesn't is if she had scanned the villager in through amiibo card into her town. So she either has not completed the cycle or missed a house plot when going around her town.


----------



## Roan

Lykaios said:


> Yes it does, only time it doesn't is if she had scanned the villager in through amiibo card into her town. So she either has not completed the cycle or missed a house plot when going around her town.



Dang, that sucks. Thank you for the help. It was bugging me bc I was worried that maybe she could have gotten her from me if we just did something different.


----------



## Byebi

nvm figured it out!


----------



## Mu~

One of my consoles suddenly changed the time. It's October the 31st now and I really need to fix it, will it affect negatively my town? Idk what to do.


----------



## Loriii

Mu~ said:


> One of my consoles suddenly changed the time. It's October the 31st now and I really need to fix it, will it affect negatively my town? Idk what to do.



Going back to the current date would only count as one day so I don't think it'll affect your town negatively unless there's someone moving out and suppose to be in boxes the "next day" (like if you go back in time, they'd already be in boxes). If not, you'll be safe.


----------



## Mu~

Is it possible to make a villager wear the clothes you like?


master.leor said:


> Going back to the current date would only count as one day so I don't think it'll affect your town negatively unless there's someone moving out and suppose to be in boxes the "next day" (like if you go back in time, they'd already be in boxes). If not, you'll be safe.


Ty


----------



## Loriii

Mu~ said:


> Is it possible to make a villager wear the clothes you like?
> 
> Ty



Welcome! Yep. Send the clothes before 5 pm. Save and quit. Once it's over 5 pm (5:01 pm or any time really, as long as it's the same day), load the game then check if the villager is wearing it. If they're stubborn, exit to home menu. Don't save. Just exit. Go back to your game then check again. Do it until they change their clothing then that's a good time to save.


----------



## DyedinWhite

Hello! I have a question regarding *Dreams*  
I was curious as to whether or not the same weather will be displayed in the dream as when the person had saved their dream at the dream suite. Like if a person had saved their dream during a storm, would a dreamer then see that storm when exploring their town?

My reason for asking this is because I often go through the trouble of making sure the best weather (Aurora, cherry blossom falling, sunshine etc) is going on before saving my town, so I want to know if my efforts are worth it. 

Mind you I do mean weather, not season.  

It would be great if someone could check for me! I currently have my town saved during a day of cherry blossoms falling, so if someone could check my dream that would be awesome. 

My dream address is: 5D00-0049-6D8E

I apologize if I misplaced this post


----------



## Ichigo.

DyedinWhite said:


> Hello! I have a question regarding *Dreams*
> I was curious as to whether or not the same weather will be displayed in the dream as when the person had saved their dream at the dream suite. Like if a person had saved their dream during a storm, would a dreamer then see that storm when exploring their town?
> 
> My reason for asking this is because I often go through the trouble of making sure the best weather (Aurora, cherry blossom falling, sunshine etc) is going on before saving my town, so I want to know if my efforts are worth it.
> 
> Mind you I do mean weather, not season.
> 
> It would be great if someone could check for me! I currently have my town saved during a day of cherry blossoms falling, so if someone could check my dream that would be awesome.
> 
> My dream address is: 5D00-0049-6D8E
> 
> I apologize if I misplaced this post
> View attachment 195906



Yes, weather is saved. My town is saved during cherry blossom season, while the blossoms are falling, and that's how it looks in-dream as well. People also have towns set during storms, or with the rare orange sunsets/purple sunrises/etc.!


----------



## Loriii

DyedinWhite said:


> It would be great if someone could check for me! I currently have my town saved during a day of cherry blossoms falling, so if someone could check my dream that would be awesome.
> 
> View attachment 195906



I just checked. It has cherry blossoms and the trees (that came from saplings) are pink-colored


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

master.leor said:


> Welcome! Yep. Send the clothes before 5 pm. Save and quit. Once it's over 5 pm (5:01 pm or any time really, as long as it's the same day), load the game then check if the villager is wearing it. If they're stubborn, exit to home menu. Don't save. Just exit. Go back to your game then check again. Do it until they change their clothing then that's a good time to save.



You should make sure you're in game just before 5, as that's when the change will take place (if it hasn't happened, quit and TT back to before 5). If you load up the game after 5, the change will have happened (or not happened) and is set in stone.


----------



## Loriii

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> You should make sure you're in game just before 5, as that's when the change will take place (if it hasn't happened, quit and TT back to before 5). If you load up the game after 5, the change will have happened (or not happened) and is set in stone.



Not sure if I understood this correctly but I send the clothing before 5, like say 4:30 then I'm going to save/quit. Load up the game after 5 (say, 5:30) to check if the change takes place. I just exit the game without saving if they didn't change then load the game again. It's just like resetting. The change or no change is not permanent unless you save the game (after sending) once 5 pm passes. It works, at least for me  And yes, you can still do this by TT'ing back if you mess up.

It's different when you send clothes past 5 pm then load the game the next day/morning to check. I believe no matter what, it'll be set in stone. Just like how plot is set if you load it straight to your mayor.


----------



## Flare

Why can't Blathers think?
I have 50+ items donated, and I have talked to him for about 15 days...
Never have had this happen to me before either.


----------



## Loriii

Flare21 said:


> Why can't Blathers think?
> I have 50+ items donated, and I have talked to him for about 15 days...
> Never have had this happen to me before either.



Is that for the museum shop (2nd floor) or cafe?

If it's for the museum shop, you should have donated one in each category (fish, bugs, fossil, art) and a total of 20 items. If it's for the cafe, you should have donated 50 and the museum shop should be there for 7 days.


----------



## Flare

master.leor said:


> Is that for the museum shop (2nd floor) or cafe?
> 
> If it's for the museum shop, you should have donated one in each category (fish, bugs, fossil, art) and a total of 20 items. If it's for the cafe, you should have donated 50 and the museum shop should be there for 7 days.


It's for the 2nd Floor...
I have one of each category...yet Blathers won't think...
Made sure I have all of the items.
Really want to get it, since I have enough money for a Celeste and Rover amiibo.


----------



## Red Cat

Flare21 said:


> It's for the 2nd Floor...
> I have one of each category...yet Blathers won't think...
> Made sure I have all of the items.
> Really want to get it, since I have enough money for a Celeste and Rover amiibo.



I think your town has to be at least 2 weeks old or something like that for the 2nd floor. If you just started a new town, that could be the problem. Otherwise, try donating more items in case you didn't count correctly.


----------



## Mu~

I'm trying to plot reset with my second character and every time I restart the game the new house is in the same spot!! What am I doing wrong? ._.


----------



## Ichigo.

Mu~ said:


> I'm trying to plot reset with my second character and every time I restart the game the new house is in the same spot!! What am I doing wrong? ._.



Is your second character from a new save file? If yes, then it might just be because it's being stubborn tbh. Apparently it's more difficult to plot reset after the update, so now the plot seems to show up in the same spot repeatedly.


----------



## Mu~

Ichigo. said:


> Is your second character from a new save file? If yes, then it might just be because it's being stubborn tbh. Apparently it's more difficult to plot reset after the update, so now the plot seems to show up in the same spot repeatedly.



Yea it's from a new save, I even just made another character in case I did something wrong with the second one but the new villager kept picking that same spot 

Does resetti appearing have anything to do with it?
Btw the first time I opened the game today, in the intro screen before loading the town with my second character, I saw the plot in some ok spot but when the game started, the plot was somewhere else, wth? That's been the only spot that has been taken every time I reset. Now I even see in the intro.


----------



## Twisterheart

Mu~ said:


> Yea it's from a new save, I even just made another character in case I did something wrong with the second one but the new villager kept picking that same spot
> 
> Does resetti appearing have anything to do with it?
> Btw the first time I opened the game today, in the intro screen before loading the town with my second character, I saw the plot in some ok spot but when the game started, the plot was somewhere else, wth? That's been the only spot that has been taken every time I reset. Now I even see in the intro.



Sorry if this is dumb, but are you making a new character everytime you plot reset? Like start up a new character, run around town, see the plot, reset, and repeat? I'm asking because you said Resetti was showing up, and I don't think you should be seeing him if you are doing this right. Resetti should only appear for saved characters

Have you opened the game up on any pre-existing characters that have already been saved to the game? Because if you have, the plot is permanent. There is nothing you can do about it then


----------



## Mu~

Twisterheart said:


> Sorry if this is dumb, but are you making a new character everytime you plot reset? Like start up a new character, run around town, see the plot, reset, and repeat? I'm asking because you said Resetti was showing up, and I don't think you should be seeing him if you are doing this right. Resetti should only appear for saved characters
> 
> Have you opened the game up on any pre-existing characters that have already been saved to the game? Because if you have, the plot is permanent. There is nothing you can do about it then



I made the character yesterday. I didn't know I had to create the character today :/ so nothing can be done about it, not even tting to 6 am?
I don't understand why all guides I've read are so vague!! They said the game only get saved if I entered with the mayor. Which I haven't done.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Mu, you have to repeatedly create a new save file each time you check for plot. It's cumbersome, but that's what you have to do. And don't go to Nook and get a house before the plot is where you want it to be.



master.leor said:


> Not sure if I understood this correctly but I send the clothing before 5, like say 4:30 then I'm going to save/quit. Load up the game after 5 (say, 5:30) to check if the change takes place. I just exit the game without saving if they didn't change then load the game again. It's just like resetting. The change or no change is not permanent unless you save the game (after sending) once 5 pm passes. It works, at least for me  And yes, you can still do this by TT'ing back if you mess up.
> 
> It's different when you send clothes past 5 pm then load the game the next day/morning to check. I believe no matter what, it'll be set in stone. Just like how plot is set if you load it straight to your mayor.



Hm, well if this works for you, I must be wrong. It just sounds odd to me, because with plots and most things, there's no changing them once you load up the game with an existing character. But I'll accept that the shirts don't work like that


----------



## Twisterheart

Mu~ said:


> I made the character yesterday. I didn't know I had to create the character today :/ so nothing can be done about it, not even tting to 6 am?
> I don't understand why all guides I've read are so vague!! They said the game only get saved if I entered with the mayor. Which I haven't done.



Yeah, in order to plot reset you have to make up a new character just as you are plot resetting. Any pre exisiting character that has a save file already made up for them won't work no matter when you made them.  

What I do is whenever I know I have a new villager moving in, I go to my system settings and change the clock forward a day or two. Then when I start up the game, the first thing I do is add a new save file. Going on any pre exisiting characters you have already saved will not work. They have to be a new save file right then before anything else. Once you go through all of Rover's questions and walk out of the train station, don't talk to Isabelle or set up a house or anything like that. Just run around town looking for a plot. If it's in a space you like, then you can save the game and they will be saved where they plotted. If they are in a bad spot, reset the game and start over doing the same exact thing until they are where you like.

As soon as you save the game, or as soon as you load up characters you already have, the game is permanent. I hope that makes sense and I'm sorry this happened


----------



## Loriii

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Mu, you have to repeatedly create a new save file each time you check for plot. It's cumbersome, but that's what you have to do. And don't go to Nook and get a house before the plot is where you want it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, well if this works for you, I must be wrong. It just sounds odd to me, because with plots and most things, there's no changing them once you load up the game with an existing character. But I'll accept that the shirts don't work like that



It actually looked weird to me the first time I tried and when it worked. I understand where you're coming from because I also had the same knowledge that once you load the mayor file for the day, everything should be set (like how the plot is set). But surprisingly, it isn't the case when you send clothing during that specific time. It also works with furniture


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Really happy I have this knowledge now. It's so much easier when you don't have to TT back to before 5 every time.


----------



## Laureline

What's the book item with the clover in it?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Lykaios said:


> What's the boom item with the clover in it?



You mean book? It's the four leaf clover. It looks like a book when placed indoors.


----------



## Laureline

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> You mean book? It's the four leaf clover. It looks like a book when placed indoors.


Yeah I meant book xD oh wow I didn't know it did that, thanks.


----------



## Mu~

What's the name of this hair ribbon and how do I get it?


----------



## carp

Mu~ said:


> What's the name of this hair ribbon and how do I get it?



it's called lottie's bun, and to get it you need to go to lottie's rv in the new welcome amiibo update campground c:


----------



## Laurelinde

Is 'pinging' tied to friendship at all, or does anyone know if Amiibo villagers ping less? I've had Cleo for a couple of weeks and I've been hoping she'd ping to suggest some of the last PWPs I'm missing, but she hasn't pinged once. I also have June from one of the new cards and she's maybe pinged once? Have I just been unlucky or could there be a problem with Cleo?

(I also moved in Bluebear and Drago with cards but they've both pinged, I believe.)


----------



## carp

Laurelinde said:


> Is 'pinging' tied to friendship at all, or does anyone know if Amiibo villagers ping less? I've had Cleo for a couple of weeks and I've been hoping she'd ping to suggest some of the last PWPs I'm missing, but she hasn't pinged once. I also have June from one of the new cards and she's maybe pinged once? Have I just been unlucky or could there be a problem with Cleo?
> 
> (I also moved in Bluebear and Drago with cards but they've both pinged, I believe.)



friendship means more pings, but also means more random pings like 'wanna buy my stove'

amiibo villagers should be exactly the same as just the model of the villager is different tbh


----------



## Mu~

I want to make villagers move really fast, can someone please give me a detailed guide of how to do it with TT? Never done it before so I don't want to screw up. Thanks in advance.


----------



## carp

Mu~ said:


> I want to make villagers move really fast, can someone please give me a detailed guide of how to do it with TT? Never done it before so I don't want to screw up. Thanks in advance.



here's the quickest way to chuck villagers out your town; it is meant for cycling villagers but i love getting a total reshuffle


----------



## Mu~

carp said:


> here's the quickest way to chuck villagers out your town; it is meant for cycling villagers but i love getting a total reshuffle


But afaik cycling is when you don't want to keep any of your villagers, or does it work with a specific villager I want to send to another game?


----------



## carp

Mu~ said:


> But afaik cycling is when you don't want to keep any of your villagers, or does it work with a specific villager I want to send to another game?



you weren't the clearest with your post, sorry.

here is a guide for what you need.


----------



## CaramelCookie

This isn't really a question, but something curious happened.. I was visiting a dream town and talking to the villagers, and they'd always say stuff like "oh, I haven't seen you before" and such... but then I saw they had a Flurry, which I also do in my town... and when I spoke to her, she recognized me and said "Nopa, you're here? Now I'm sure this is all a dream" as if my town was the "real" one, where she actually lived and this one was all a dream... I like that they added this.


----------



## carp

CaramelCookie said:


> This isn't really a question, but something curious happened.. I was visiting a dream town and talking to the villagers, and they'd always say stuff like "oh, I haven't seen you before" and such... but then I saw they had a Flurry, which I also do in my town... and when I spoke to her, she recognized me and said "Nopa, you're here? Now I'm sure this is all a dream" as if my town was the "real" one, where she actually lived and this one was all a dream... I like that they added this.



it doesn't always happen (idk why) but its rad when it does


----------



## RedPanda

If I have the golden exterior finishes to my house from passing the theme challenges, and I buy a chalet or other exterior, does that take on the characteristics of the golden theme, or does it look regular? Also can I change it back to gold again if I don't like it, or is that a one-time only prize?


----------



## Red Cat

stickymice said:


> If I have the golden exterior finishes to my house from passing the theme challenges, and I buy a chalet or other exterior, does that take on the characteristics of the golden theme, or does it look regular? Also can I change it back to gold again if I don't like it, or is that a one-time only prize?



If you buy another exterior, it's the same as it normally is. You can reorder the golden exteriors from Lyle as many times as you want once you earn them.


----------



## Mu~

I read somewhere that Gulliver sometimes rides an ufo, how do I make it appear?


----------



## carp

Mu~ said:


> I read somewhere that Gulliver sometimes rides an ufo, how do I make it appear?



gulliver rides a ufo in wild world and city folk, not in acnl


----------



## Mu~

Is Gracie's bow wig available in March? I've visited the store almost every day but I only saw a bride veil and a tiara.


----------



## Loriii

Mu~ said:


> Is Gracie's bow wig available in March? I've visited the store almost every day but I only saw a bride veil and a tiara.



Yes, the hair bow wig should be available during Spring season (March until last week of May).


----------



## pawpatrolbab

Not sure if this question should be posted here but I'm trying to find the acnl path that looks like the official in-game one if anyone can help me


----------



## Eleilyn

pawpatrolbab said:


> Not sure if this question should be posted here but I'm trying to find the acnl path that looks like the official in-game one if anyone can help me



What do you think about this one?

I think this looks like the town plaza stonework?

http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-309.html


----------



## MishMeesh

Since the update I haven't had a single villager come to my campsite. (Not the new campground, the campsite with the tent). I honestly was starting to think that they just decommissioned the campsite with the update, but I just was watching a streamer and they have a villager in theirs. I'm kinda bummed about it, finding new villagers in the campsite was one of my favourite things. How long should I wait this out until I can conclude that my campsite is bugged?

I haven't been playing everyday since the update, but I have played about 3 weeks (each day) in-game since the update.


----------



## carp

MishMeesh said:


> Since the update I haven't had a single villager come to my campsite. (Not the new campground, the campsite with the tent). I honestly was starting to think that they just decommissioned the campsite with the update, but I just was watching a streamer and they have a villager in theirs. I'm kinda bummed about it, finding new villagers in the campsite was one of my favourite things. How long should I wait this out until I can conclude that my campsite is bugged?
> 
> I haven't been playing everyday since the update, but I have played about 3 weeks (each day) in-game since the update.



the campsite wasn't discontinued in the update, but event rarity was changed for _each individual town_. your campsite is obviously one of the rarer ones, now. i doubt the update "bugged" it.


----------



## Neskers

Sorry if I feel newbish,  but what does TBT mean?


----------



## carp

Neskers said:


> Sorry if I feel newbish,  but what does TBT mean?



in this forum, it means 'the bell tree'
elsewhere, it means 'throw back to'


----------



## Neskers

carp said:


> in this forum, it means 'the bell tree'
> elsewhere, it means 'throw back to'


ohh okay but what does it mean when people say they will only trade TBT? example ( 25 TBT)


----------



## carp

Neskers said:


> ohh okay but what does it mean when people say they will only trade TBT? example ( 25 TBT)



they're referring to the bells currency on this forum


----------



## Neskers

carp said:


> they're referring to the bells currency on this forum



Ohh okay. So would 25 TBT mean like 25 million?


----------



## Mu~

Neskers said:


> Ohh okay. So would 25 TBT mean like 25 million?


Check below your avatar, there should be your join date, posts, and then *bells*. Those are the tbt.


----------



## Neskers

What canyou do with TBT bells on this site? And how do you earn them?


----------



## Peg

Neskers said:


> Ohh okay. So would 25 TBT mean like 25 million?



Last I checked, the currency rate was 1 TBT (also known as BTB/bell tree bells) = 200,000 IGB/in-game bells.



Neskers said:


> What canyou do with TBT bells on this site? And how do you earn them?



With TBT, you can trade with other forum members in the TBT Marketplace, Villager Trading Plaza, and Re-Tail, or purchase items from the shop (collectibles and upgrades).

Some of the ways you can earn TBT:

1.  Posting (note:  some boards do not generate TBT for posting)
2.  Entering contests & giveaways
3.  Open a shop 

Here's a forum link which explains the basics about TBT:

The Bell System: Beginner's Guide:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide

Here's another helpful forum link:

Sending Bells and Collectibles to Another User:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ending-Bells-and-Collectibles-to-Another-User


----------



## Neskers

Peg said:


> Last I checked, the currency rate was 1 TBT (also known as BTB/bell tree bells) = 200,000 IGB/in-game bells.
> 
> 
> 
> With TBT, you can trade with other forum members in the TBT Marketplace, Villager Trading Plaza, and Re-Tail, or purchase items from the shop (collectibles and upgrades).
> 
> Some of the ways you can earn TBT:
> 
> 1.  Posting (note:  some boards do not generate TBT for posting)
> 2.  Entering contests & giveaways
> 3.  Open a shop
> 
> Here's a forum link which explains the basics about TBT:
> 
> The Bell System: Beginner's Guide:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide
> 
> Here's another helpful forum link:
> 
> Sending Bells and Collectibles to Another User:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ending-Bells-and-Collectibles-to-Another-User



Thank you very much for responding, this is quite helpful!


----------



## darthdadddy

So I just goy my second physical copy of ACNL and started a new town. Now, in my main town of Dnklburg, I do not time travel as I like it to stay at my time and pace. But for this new town, I want to time travel

Does changing the time in the new town on that copy change the time on my other one too?


----------



## Spooky.

darthdadddy said:


> So I just goy my second physical copy of ACNL and started a new town. Now, in my main town of Dnklburg, I do not time travel as I like it to stay at my time and pace. But for this new town, I want to time travel
> 
> Does changing the time in the new town on that copy change the time on my other one too?



Also long as you change the time in-game and not on your 3DS clock it won't affect your other game.


----------



## Mu~

Yesterday a neighbor was in boxes in one of my towns, and invited him to the other one. Today I've logged with a new character and there's no plot, is this normal? Thought the plots appeared 1 day after the neighbor was in boxes.


----------



## carp

Mu~ said:


> Yesterday a neighbor was in boxes in one of my towns, and invited him to the other one. Today I've logged with a new character and there's no plot, is this normal? Thought the plots appeared 1 day after the neighbor was in boxes.



try with several new characters, then go on a main character and save. then go to the next day and repeat. they're sometimes just stubborn!!


----------



## Mu~

carp said:


> try with several new characters, then go on a main character and save. then go to the next day and repeat. they're sometimes just stubborn!!


I entered with the mayor after that and the plot appeared. Weird.


----------



## carp

Mu~ said:


> I entered with the mayor after that and the plot appeared. Weird.



that is really odd.


----------



## Mu~

What can you build/plant in the beach besides banana and coconut trees? PWPs? Bushes?


----------



## Sophie23

Do you want to be friends with me on Animal Crossing New Leaf?


----------



## Loriii

Mu~ said:


> What can you build/plant in the beach besides banana and coconut trees? PWPs? Bushes?



You can only plant banana and coconut trees, put flowers and lay your paths.


----------



## Loriii

Mu~ said:


> What can you build/plant in the beach besides banana and coconut trees? PWPs? Bushes?



You can only plant banana and coconut trees, put flowers and lay your paths.


----------



## OperaPhantom

Is the Sleek Wallpaper available for customization? Specifically in a red-drapes-brown-wall color combination.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Mu~ said:


> I entered with the mayor after that and the plot appeared. Weird.



Whether or not there is a new plot is fairly random each time you enter the game, with greater and greater chance for a new plot for each day that passes. So you should get a house with the new character even if there is no new plot, and then try again the next day.


----------



## Laureline

OperaPhantom said:


> Is the Sleek Wallpaper available for customization? Specifically in a red-drapes-brown-wall color combination.


I don't believe wallpaper can be customized.


----------



## Sonja

Hello! Can the shooting star shower occurs at the same time as the cherry blossom festival?

*edit*: alright, that sounds so neat. thank you!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Sonja said:


> Hello! Can the shooting star shower occurs at the same time as the cherry blossom festival?



Well, I don't see why not. Meteor showers just require the sky to be clear.


----------



## Garrett

Hi, I'm hoping someone can clarify something about villager adoption for me. I started playing a few days ago and it was easy to adopt a couple of villagers from people offering them on the forum here. Now I have ten villagers so am I right in thinking that I have to wait until one of them leaves before I can adopt another one of my choice?

In other words, you can't just kick villagers out the same way you can using an amiibo card, you have to wait for a natural vacancy before adoption. Have I understood correctly? 

I'm not complaining by the way, I just want to have it clear in my head so I don't waste anyone's time if I decide to adopt again.


----------



## carp

Garrett said:


> Hi, I'm hoping someone can clarify something about villager adoption for me. I started playing a few days ago and it was easy to adopt a couple of villagers from people offering them on the forum here. Now I have ten villagers so am I right in thinking that I have to wait until one of them leaves before I can adopt another one of my choice?
> 
> In other words, you can't just kick villagers out the same way you can using an amiibo card, you have to wait for a natural vacancy before adoption. Have I understood correctly?
> 
> I'm not complaining by the way, I just want to have it clear in my head so I don't waste anyone's time if I decide to adopt again.



you are correct. you just have to wait till one moves out, or dish out some ???.


----------



## Garrett

Thank you for answering. I thought that was the case but just wanted someone to confirm. 

I'm just wondering, in your experience how many days does it usually take before a new villager naturally moves in?


----------



## carp

Garrett said:


> Thank you for answering. I thought that was the case but just wanted someone to confirm.
> 
> I'm just wondering, in your experience how many days does it usually take before a new villager naturally moves in?



if you're below 9 villagers, it will take around 2 or 3 days. if you have 9 or 10, a new villager won't naturally move in unless you invite them, then it will take 1 to 3 days for an invited villager to move in.


----------



## Garrett

Thank you, that's awesome. Now I know what I'm doing!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

I just restarted on my second cartridge and I'm confused about something. 
I swear that I paid for my house yesterday (the first after getting the tent) through the ABD repay loan function. Then I went to Nook and could only choose "down payment", which he refused accepting. Today when I went to him, and selected "down payment", he gladly accepted the 10000 bells. So now I've paid 20000 bells. Am I missing something, or is this a bug?


----------



## Dolphishy

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I just restarted on my second cartridge and I'm confused about something.
> I swear that I paid for my house yesterday (the first after getting the tent) through the ABD repay loan function. Then I went to Nook and could only choose "down payment", which he refused accepting. Today when I went to him, and selected "down payment", he gladly accepted the 10000 bells. So now I've paid 20000 bells. Am I missing something, or is this a bug?



Now, it's been forever since I started my town, but from what I gather from one of the wikis, you have to pay the 10,000 directly to the Nook man before the initial house expansion, then the remainder for that inital house through the ABD.

If other things happened, it may be a bug, or that your game didn't save the first time you made a 10,000 payment to Nook.


----------



## Loriii

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> I just restarted on my second cartridge and I'm confused about something.
> I swear that I paid for my house yesterday (the first after getting the tent) through the ABD repay loan function. Then I went to Nook and could only choose "down payment", which he refused accepting. Today when I went to him, and selected "down payment", he gladly accepted the 10000 bells. So now I've paid 20000 bells. Am I missing something, or is this a bug?





Dolphishy said:


> Now, it's been forever since I started my town, but from what I gather from one of the wikis, you have to pay the 10,000 directly to the Nook man before the initial house expansion, then the remainder for that inital house through the ABD.



This.

As far as I know, you have to pay the initial 10,000 bells to Nook to be able to get a house (from a tent) then the next payment and so on, goes to the ABD. Make sure you talk to him the first time after upgrading the house or else you won't be able to make a down payment. 

I feel like you either forgot to save or confused that you paid for it but that happened in your other town


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Yeah, I don't know. I could easily be misremembering some details, but I know that this all took place in one town - whatever "this" is 
It's been so long since the last time I started a new town or character, I'd completely forgotten that you pay off the first loan in cash, so I just went to the ABD to pay it off, like I've been used to. And I was so sure that I'd paid, so it was extremely confusing to be treated like I hadn't.


----------



## Todders17

Does scanning amiibo cards use up blocks of space on 3DS system and/or SD card? I hope not because I'm thinking of buying a NFC reader and getting amiibo cards.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Todders17 said:


> Does scanning amiibo cards use up blocks of space on 3DS system and/or SD card? I hope not because I'm thinking of buying a NFC reader and getting amiibo cards.



No, since it's an ingame activity. Only things like purchasing DLC or recent updates use block space.


----------



## Todders17

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Garrett

I scanned Reese's amiibo today to visit with her RV and now I can't sell at Re-tail because Wisp is bad at maths. Does the same thing happen with all the AC amiibo figures with Wisp taking their place but unable to do their job?


----------



## carp

Garrett said:


> I scanned Reese's amiibo today to visit with her RV and now I can't sell at Re-tail because Wisp is bad at maths. Does the same thing happen with all the AC amiibo figures with Wisp taking their place but unable to do their job?



i'm pretty sure it does happen with all characters.


----------



## Garrett

Thanks. Next time I'll scan after I'm done shopping!


----------



## Argo

When a villager moves out and a new villager moves in and you have 9 villagers or less how long does it take before another villager requests to move?


----------



## Spooky.

Argo said:


> When a villager moves out and a new villager moves in and you have 9 villagers or less how long does it take before another villager requests to move?



It's still pretty random. I've had villagers request to move the day a new plot was down without the house even built.


----------



## Spooky.

Does anything actually happen when you fill your museum 100%?


----------



## Flunkifera

I think you get a miniature modell from the museum!


----------



## Mu~

When T&T have 50% off, are Grace items 50% as well?


----------



## Loriii

Mu~ said:


> When T&T have 50% off, are Grace items 50% as well?



Sale on Gracie items only happens at the end of each season


----------



## HappyTails

Putting down paths shouldn't mess up whether fossils appear does it?

Edit: It's been cloudy a lot lately in my town but it's hasn't been raining. I mean there are plenty of places for fossils to generate but yesterday, I only found 3 and today, I haven't found any. I don't know if weather plays a factor on whether or not fossils appear.


----------



## Moonfish

HappyTails said:


> Putting down paths shouldn't mess up whether fossils appear does it?
> 
> Edit: It's been cloudy a lot lately in my town but it's hasn't been raining. I mean there are plenty of places for fossils to generate but yesterday, I only found 3 and today, I haven't found any. I don't know if weather plays a factor on whether or not fossils appear.



I know you've been landscaping a lot. Make sure you're checking behind all the bushes. They're very good hiding spots for dig spots!


----------



## HappyTails

Moonfish said:


> I know you've been landscaping a lot. Make sure you're checking behind all the bushes. They're very good hiding spots for dig spots!



Okay, thank you.


I have another question. I see a lot of posts where people post where they don't want visitors talking to their villagers. I'm confused. Why does it matter whether or not vistors talk to the villagers?


----------



## Charcolor

HappyTails said:


> Okay, thank you.
> 
> 
> I have another question. I see a lot of posts where people post where they don't want visitors talking to their villagers. I'm confused. Why does it matter whether or not vistors talk to the villagers?



when visitors talk to villagers it prompts them to say things about the visitors later to their human friends. i'm not sure why that would be a big problem, but that's all i really know.
it's possible that they don't want events triggered by visitors to happen (for example, katie showing up shortly after you have visitors) but i always thought those happened regardless of whether or not villagers were talked to.


----------



## Mu~

If I make Cyrus customize a piece of furniture with a pattern I own and then I give it to someone who doesn't have that we pattern, will it return to default or does it keep the pattern?

What colours can I customize the standing tv (Hopkins') with?


----------



## Peg

Mu~ said:


> If I make Cyrus customize a piece of furniture with a pattern I own and then I give it to someone who doesn't have that we pattern, will it return to default or does it keep the pattern?
> 
> What colours can I customize the standing tv (Hopkins') with?



You'll have to take the furniture back to Cyrus to either return to default (green leaf icon) or one of his suggested modifications (red leaf icon).

If an item is customized with your custom pattern, the furniture leaf icon will become gold/yellow and untradeable.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?168380-What-the-heck-does-this-gold-leaf-mean


Here's a screenshot of the customizations available for the standing TV (from Pandapples' imgur contribution):







Looks like four options:  white/light brown, black/dark brown, pink/white, and light blue/white.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...p-New-Villager-Interiors-Exteriors&highlight=

http://imgur.com/a/mfGqi


----------



## It'sRobert11

How did I get the specific furniture items I want to get quickly?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

It'sRobert11 said:


> How did I get the specific furniture items I want to get quickly?



Many people write wishlists and post them in Re-Tail.

If you're looking to buy an item that's already in your catalog without scrolling through it (it's a real pain when you have so many items), the store kiosk offers a search function.


----------



## Lightspring

1. Can I move back one of my villagers to my town, even though they are still in my void, if I have their amiibo card?
2. If the above is true, if I don't have their amiibo card, can a person on this site use their amiibo card, and could I pick them up in their town, even though the villager is still in my void?


----------



## Laureline

Lightspring said:


> 1. Can I move back one of my villagers to my town, even though they are still in my void, if I have their amiibo card?
> 2. If the above is true, if I don't have their amiibo card, can a person on this site use their amiibo card, and could I pick them up in their town, even though the villager is still in my void?


1. Yes if you have the villagers card it will override the 16 move out cycle.

2. I do believe that would not work. Cause the villager lived in your game and not theirs.


----------



## Charcolor

this is more of a question about cards but i don't know where else i would ask...

are the rv cards in randomized packs like the regular amiibo cards or can you just buy whichever ones you want? also, where are the cards sold (in the usa) and how much do they cost?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Charcolor said:


> this is more of a question about cards but i don't know where else i would ask...
> 
> are the rv cards in randomized packs like the regular amiibo cards or can you just buy whichever ones you want? also, where are the cards sold (in the usa) and how much do they cost?



They're in randomized packs and sell for the same price as regular amiibo card packs. They should be available wherever video games are sold.


----------



## HappyTails

Does it matter if most if not all of my trees in town are fruit trees. Because I'm putting a lot of fruit trees up and I don't know if that has some bearing on the perfect town rating.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

HappyTails said:


> Does it matter if most if not all of my trees in town are fruit trees. Because I'm putting a lot of fruit trees up and I don't know if that has some bearing on the perfect town rating.



It comes down to quantity over quality. You can use any tree you want, but having too many trees in general will ruin perfect town status.


----------



## Katie1313

Is the club tortimer application always available at the island? Or does it go away once all players have bought it? Because it's really annoying just having it sit there taking up space.


----------



## Rabirin

Nvm!!


----------



## RosyKat

Katie1313 said:


> Is the club tortimer application always available at the island? Or does it go away once all players have bought it? Because it's really annoying just having it sit there taking up space.



I'm pretty sure it goes away once you've bought it, unless you've had one character buy it already and not seen it go away. I'm not 100% sure since I'm playing after a very long hiatus with a character that, despite having all the rooms, isn't in Club Tortimer lol

Edit: Just bought it for myself. No, it doesn't go away ;-; Wow, didn't expect my memory to be that bad lol


----------



## HappyTails

If you take all the lost and found items from the police station, do they restock after a while? I took all the items from my police station and it's been like 3 days or so and no new items have appeared.


----------



## Charcolor

HappyTails said:


> If you take all the lost and found items from the police station, do they restock after a while? I took all the items from my police station and it's been like 3 days or so and no new items have appeared.



they do restock. the items that appear there are usually things that were actually lost due to placements of things. like if you built a pwp over buried items, or if a visitor put their tent over stray items in the plaza.

i have a question about rv villagers. if they currently live in your town can you still have their rv visit you?


----------



## HappyTails

Oh that's so cool, I didn't know that items that you actually lost appear there! I thought those were just randomly generated items. 

Something appeared there today but I haven't checked what is was yet. Thank you for answering. I appreciate it. Sorry I can't answer your question. I don't really pay much attention to the RV features in this game, I hope someone answers for you soon though.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Charcolor said:


> they do restock. the items that appear there are usually things that were actually lost due to placements of things. like if you built a pwp over buried items, or if a visitor put their tent over stray items in the plaza.
> 
> i have a question about rv villagers. if they currently live in your town can you still have their rv visit you?



No. When an RV villager moves in your town, their RV gets discarded. If you want to visit said RV, you need to move its owner back out.


----------



## AkaneDeath

I heard it was possible to skip Kapp'n singing. Is that true? If so, how do I accomplish such a miraculous thing?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

AkaneDeath said:


> I heard it was possible to skip Kapp'n singing. Is that true? If so, how do I accomplish such a miraculous thing?



Keep pressing A (or was it B?) when the music starts. He'll rant a little, but he'll stop singing.


----------



## shrekluvsme

If I have Shari moving out on the 21st, and I want to replace Buck with Shep via amiibo, will that cancel Shari moving out?


----------



## shrekluvsme

Please ignore. I accidentally posted twice because my internet was being funky.


----------



## Charcolor

Ehingen Guy said:


> Keep pressing A (or was it B?) when the music starts. He'll rant a little, but he'll stop singing.



i don't think it matters what button you press, but i always press a and that works.


----------



## KrazyKarp

I kinda expected to see this answer on the first page posts, but maybe I skipped over it?

Anyway how does trading and selling work? Do players go to someone's town, drop items on the ground, and then pick them up for trading? Also how does it work with sending villagers to other people's towns? I just wanna make sure I know how this works before trading and selling.


----------



## Laureline

KrazyKarp said:


> I kinda expected to see this answer on the first page posts, but maybe I skipped over it?
> 
> Anyway how does trading and selling work? Do players go to someone's town, drop items on the ground, and then pick them up for trading? Also how does it work with sending villagers to other people's towns? I just wanna make sure I know how this works before trading and selling.


Yeah when selling something the buyer can either come to your town. Or you can go to theirs for delivery. Payment is made usually before the person leaves, expectantly when the payment is igb. 

For villager adoption it works like this. Said villager is in boxes, you'll be lead to their house. Town owner will wait outside, you go in and get the villager to agree to move in. Then once they've agreed you'll exit the house and let the person know all went well. Payment will be made and they'll end the session. 

Most time when people ask for tbt payment, they don't mind if you pay after the session ends. But I find its best to pay before the session ends.


----------



## Wolfie

This may have been asked before, and I apologize if it has. Is there any way to get a villager to want to move quicker? I want to make space in my town, but so far I only got Mac deciding to move then changing his mind. I recently made this decision so I regret all the times villagers I no longer want pinged me to leave and I asked them to stay. Is there any way I can speed up the process of them wanting to move? I really want to make at least 1 or 2 spaces right now.


----------



## Hypno KK

Wolfgirl0712 said:


> This may have been asked before, and I apologize if it has. Is there any way to get a villager to want to move quicker? I want to make space in my town, but so far I only got Mac deciding to move then changing his mind. I recently made this decision so I regret all the times villagers I no longer want pinged me to leave and I asked them to stay. Is there any way I can speed up the process of them wanting to move? I really want to make at least 1 or 2 spaces right now.



Without TT? No, you just have to wait. They do ping you every few days so it's not such a long wait.


----------



## alienn

Can palm tree get stump patterns? I can't seem to find an answer when I search online.


----------



## mermaidshelf

alienn said:


> Can palm tree get stump patterns? I can't seem to find an answer when I search online.



They can't. Only Cedar and sapling/fruit trees can.


----------



## Hypno KK

Has the update changed plotting at all? I just reset my town and invited a villager to move in but she's not showing up at all, no matter how much I TT. There's plenty of empty space since the town is brand new. Maybe I'm missing something I'm supposed to do with my mayor first?


----------



## Moonfish

shrekluvsme said:


> If I have Shari moving out on the 21st, and I want to replace Buck with Shep via amiibo, will that cancel Shari moving out?



I'm not sure! I would wait until Shari is in boxes to scan in Shep. You can have 2 villagers in boxes to move out, one the old fashioned way and one via amiibo.


----------



## KrazyKarp

Another trading question. For example, if someone is selling off millions of bells, how would that work? Because you can't fit millions of bells into your pockets.


----------



## Mythicalhoopa

KrazyKarp said:


> Another trading question. For example, if someone is selling off millions of bells, how would that work? Because you can't fit millions of bells into your pockets.



Its actually very slow. The user stuffs as many bells as they can into their pockets, drops them off, then runs back to the ABD to grab more. This is repeated until all of the bells asked for have been dropped off.


----------



## Hypno KK

KrazyKarp said:


> Another trading question. For example, if someone is selling off millions of bells, how would that work? Because you can't fit millions of bells into your pockets.



Another method is to just buy things from Re-Tail priced at 999999. The money goes into your ABD the next day and they'll likely need to drop the difference but it's still much more convenient IMO.


----------



## Hypno KK

I've heard before that there's a limit to how many villagers can plot in a given area of your town and that it's not just based on space. Is this true? What's that limit? 5 per each side of the river?


----------



## Burumun

Oo .... oO said:


> I've heard before that there's a limit to how many villagers can plot in a given area of your town and that it's not just based on space. Is this true? What's that limit? 5 per each side of the river?



You can have up to three permanent buildings per acre, including villager houses.
Here's a guide that might help explain it a bit better.


----------



## Etsumi

Hello, I hope this hasn't been asked yet. I used an amiibo card to get a villager to visit my campground. When I asked her to move in she seemed like she was going to, but then said she has too much to do first. I have nine villagers and now I'm wondering if I don't have room because of my paths? Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Loriii

Etsumi said:


> Hello, I hope this hasn't been asked yet. I used an amiibo card to get a villager to visit my campground. When I asked her to move in she seemed like she was going to, but then said she has too much to do first. I have nine villagers and now I'm wondering if I don't have room because of my paths? Has anyone else experienced this?



There's probably an event (like fishing tourney) during that time. They'd still move in even if you fill the whole town with paths. It's just that they might plot their house on top of them.


----------



## Persontheperson

So, I'm new, and I just had a really simple question. How exactly does the void work, and why is it called the void? Like I've seen people joking and making fan-fictions that it's where villagers are killed, but that's not actually true is it? Like, it's just a data thing, and canonically the villagers that leave just go live somewhere else, right? Like that name isn't in any way canon is it?


----------



## midotan

I need some help with plot resetting... I put patterns everywhere but a few missed 3x3 spots sadly. Yet no matter how many times I try, chief wont appear here. Baf luck or is the spot unusuable for some reason? 


edit sorry idk why it rotated


----------



## Loriii

midotan said:


> I need some help with plot resetting... I put patterns everywhere but a few missed 3x3 spots sadly. Yet no matter how many times I try, chief wont appear here. Baf luck or is the spot unusuable for some reason? View attachment 199629
> 
> edit sorry idk why it rotated



It's probably too close to the bridge.


----------



## It'sRobert11

If another perfect fruit tree dies and loses it's leaves does Leif send you another bag of fertilizer even after the first one?


----------



## piichinu

how do you get amiibo card villagers to move out besides getting 10 villagers, scanning a new one, and forcing them out?


----------



## It'sRobert11

You should not talk to them for a while and then they might leave.


----------



## An Otaku Has Appeared

I really need to know... I'm not sure if this is the best place for this question but I don't know where else to go... I really want to play the japanese version of acnl, but I only have a USA 3ds. I do own the cartriage for both the USA and JPN versions and I also have a CFW 3ds. I looked everywhere,but I couldn't find a surefire method. Can anyone tell me the best way to play the JPN acnl on my 3ds?


----------



## Mu~

Can bugs walk on patterns or do they disappear? Idk if I should cover my entire town on patterns or not since I need a tarantula and an scorpion and they run around a lot.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Mu~ said:


> Can bugs walk on patterns or do they disappear? Idk if I should cover my entire town on patterns or not since I need a tarantula and an scorpion and they run around a lot.



They do walk on patterns! I have a lot of tiger beetles and long locusts on mine, at least.


----------



## shrekluvsme

Can you refurbish Gracie furniture? Like change the designs on it?


----------



## Drokmar

Question: Is it worth cycling out Ankha just to get her house one row down?


----------



## Nightmares

Drokmar said:


> Question: Is it worth cycling out Ankha just to get her house one row down?
> View attachment 200707



If you care about the rest of your villagers, then no... it seems too time consuming trying to move out so many villagers without affecting the ones you like


----------



## Drokmar

Nightmares said:


> If you care about the rest of your villagers, then no... it seems too time consuming trying to move out so many villagers without affecting the ones you like



I only care about half of my villagers or so, I might consider it...


----------



## Ehingen Guy

An Otaku Has Appeared said:


> I really need to know... I'm not sure if this is the best place for this question but I don't know where else to go... I really want to play the japanese version of acnl, but I only have a USA 3ds. I do own the cartriage for both the USA and JPN versions and I also have a CFW 3ds. I looked everywhere,but I couldn't find a surefire method. Can anyone tell me the best way to play the JPN acnl on my 3ds?



The 3DS is region locked. The best way to play the Japanese version is on a Japanese console.


----------



## Mu~

A neighbor just asked to move and I said no, how far ahead in time should I TT for another one to ask me to move?


----------



## Moonliet

Mu~ said:


> A neighbor just asked to move and I said no, how far ahead in time should I TT for another one to ask me to move?



It could be as early as the next day so TT forward one day at a time.


----------



## Mu~

Moonliet said:


> It could be as early as the next day so TT forward one day at a time.


I finally got the one I wanted to move to ask me to, after saying yes to him, is it safe to TT directly to that day or is there a chance he'll be gone?


----------



## Moonliet

Mu~ said:


> I finally got the one I wanted to move to ask me to, after saying yes to him, is it safe to TT directly to that day or is there a chance he'll be gone?



Yes, it's safe to TT directly to that day.


----------



## Soda Fox

I feel like an idiot but I tried googling it and can't find an answer. Does anyone know how to the the rupee item?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Soda Fox said:


> I feel like an idiot but I tried googling it and can't find an answer. Does anyone know how to the the rupee item?



The single Rupee is available in Medli's RV.  You need to scan the Toon Link amiibo.


----------



## Mu~

How do I sell my town? I want to restart but I want to do it right and get some profit instead of deleting everything.
And is there a way to make a villager ping besides the diving trick? I don't have my suit atm.


----------



## Trundle

This is probably a really dumb question, but how do you get MEOW coupons? I got some in "a letter from Nintendo" the other day but I can't seem to find where I can get more.


----------



## Chiantye

Apple2013 said:


> This is probably a really dumb question, but how do you get MEOW coupons? I got some in "a letter from Nintendo" the other day but I can't seem to find where I can get more.


If you look at your town pass card it should be updated so you can 'daily/weekly' quests which will give you more coupons, also the coupon machine is in front of the town hall for your to pick up your coupons once you complete the quest


----------



## mermaidshelf

I already asked this in the Welcome Amiibo thread but I was wondering if I could get more luck with answers on this thread. So I've noticed that my villagers tell me they're moving a lot further away into the future than they normally would. If I can catch them on the first day of when they think about moving, they tell me they're moving in 5 days. However, I noticed now it's more like 10 days. Was this part of the Welcome Amiibo update or is it because my friendship level isn't at the max anymore? My friendship level shouldn't have dropped too drastically since I TTed to the last day that I played. Has anyone who caught a villager on the first day that they were thinking of moving out had them ask to move out less than 10 days?


----------



## CaramelCookie

mermaidshelf said:


> I already asked this in the Welcome Amiibo thread but I was wondering if I could get more luck with answers on this thread. So I've noticed that my villagers tell me they're moving a lot further away into the future than they normally would. If I can catch them on the first day of when they think about moving, they tell me they're moving in 5 days. However, I noticed now it's more like 10 days. Was this part of the Welcome Amiibo update or is it because my friendship level isn't at the max anymore? My friendship level shouldn't have dropped too drastically since I TTed to the last day that I played. Has anyone who caught a villager on the first day that they were thinking of moving out had them ask to move out less than 10 days?



It was the update! Now after they decide to move, you have 10 days to make them change their mind, if you want to.


----------



## mermaidshelf

CaramelCookie said:


> It was the update! Now after they decide to move, you have 10 days to make them change their mind, if you want to.



Thank you! Good to know. I suspected as much but I wanted to see if it was an update or just something going on in my game. That makes things a lot easier in terms of time traveling!


----------



## Mu~

What's the name of this item? The box with hearts and sweets inside, next to the donut box 

I hope the IMG is clear enough.


----------



## mermaidshelf

Mu~ said:


> What's the name of this item? The box with hearts and sweets inside, next to the donut box View attachment 200801
> I hope the IMG is clear enough.



It's a buffet server. It's from the 7/11 DLC or you can get it from Filly's RV (the 7/11 Amiibo card rv), I believe.


----------



## Sarafina7

Mu~ said:


> How do I sell my town? I want to restart but I want to do it right and get some profit instead of deleting everything.



Your town tree in the town plaza has to reach stage 5 in order to sell your town. In order to reach that stage you have to play on 50 different days and for a total of 50 hours. The tree appears as a tree with five clusters of leaves.

When you start up the game, after Isabelle greets you and says the time and date, choose "I need help" and then "Rebuild/remake the town".
Isabelle will summon Tom Nook, who will offer to buy your old town from you. The Bells that you earn form selling the town will go towards your new town's ABD. You can also choose to sell your catalog for more Bells, or transfer it to the new town.

ETA: Here's a link that explains the process better: All Your Questions about selling your town


----------



## valebat

Does anyone know of a complete list of unorderable items (after the uptdate)? I've tried googling a bit, but I couldn't fint it


----------



## Wolfie

This may have been asked already a million times and I apologize but do villagers you moved in via Amiibo Card ever leave? Like I made the mistake of moving in Carrie and Sandy through the cards but I don't want them. Do they ever ping you to move out?


----------



## Bulbadragon

Wolfgirl0712 said:


> This may have been asked already a million times and I apologize but do villagers you moved in via Amiibo Card ever leave? Like I made the mistake of moving in Carrie and Sandy through the cards but I don't want them. Do they ever ping you to move out?



From my understanding, yes, they can, but very rarely if ever. I think the easiest and least annoying way to get them to leave is to replace them with other amiibo villagers.


----------



## lettheworldknow

Ok I have a few..

Can you have a hair salon the same way as in Wild World? So do you need to visit someone who has it before you can have it?

Do you get miniature items (museum, post office etc.) after completing things?

If you wish and get an item for a shooting star, can you wish multiple times in a row and get multiple items?

Thanks!


----------



## Ehingen Guy

lettheworldknow said:


> Ok I have a few..
> 
> Can you have a hair salon the same way as in Wild World? So do you need to visit someone who has it before you can have it?
> 
> Do you get miniature items (museum, post office etc.) after completing things?
> 
> If you wish and get an item for a shooting star, can you wish multiple times in a row and get multiple items?
> 
> Thanks!



You need to spend a certain amount of Bells at Kicks' and Ables Sisters to unlock the salon.

You can get a miniature museum if you donate every fossil, fish, bug and art piece.

You only get one item from Wishy per day.


----------



## iuuv

If you hit a tree with an axe 1-2 times, does a tree "remember" how many times it's been hit with an axe?  Obviously in the short term it does, but does it after entering a building or saving and quitting or something?  If it does, does it have any negative effects?


----------



## Sin

If I want an amiibo [card] villager (?toile, Felyne, Wolf Link, etc) to move into my town, I'll have to obtain the cards or figures myself yeah?


----------



## John Wick

iuuv said:


> If you hit a tree with an axe 1-2 times, does a tree "remember" how many times it's been hit with an axe?  Obviously in the short term it does, but does it after entering a building or saving and quitting or something?  If it does, does it have any negative effects?



I hit two pine trees twice with the golden axe, then hit one with the silver axe to get a patterned stump, I saved, then quit. When I loaded back up, the tree I had already hit twice, had to be hit 3 times. So it does reset after saving/rebooting. ^_^


----------



## Laureline

Yuudere said:


> If I want an amiibo [card] villager (?toile, Felyne, Wolf Link, etc) to move into my town, I'll have to obtain the cards or figures myself yeah?


Yeah you'll have to get their cards/figures if you want to move them in.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake

Do I have to visit the island (I mean, using the online feature) to get the box of chocolate?


----------



## Peg

Imaginarycupcake said:


> Do I have to visit the island (I mean, using the online feature) to get the box of chocolate?



Yes, the box of chocolates is still only available at Club Tortimer's Island Gift Shop


----------



## Mu~

I reset my game 2 days ago and now I'm trying to get the 100% approval. I've donated a lot of bugs, fish, fossils and even a painting already. I've planted a few flowers and trees, I've sent letters, watered the flowers, sold stuff in the retail, fished trash, changed the town tunes and flag, wrote an announcement and upgraded my house, but Isabelle says the town is barren and needs development, what should I do? Plant more trees or what else?


----------



## John Wick

Mu~ said:


> I reset my game 2 days ago and now I'm trying to get the 100% approval. I've donated a lot of bugs, fish, fossils and even a painting already. I've planted a few flowers and trees, I've sent letters, watered the flowers, sold stuff in the retail, fished trash, changed the town tunes and flag, wrote an announcement and upgraded my house, but Isabelle says the town is barren and needs development, what should I do? Plant more trees or what else?



Quite a few of those are repeatable, and will up your percentage.
Just keep doing what you've been doing. (Town Flag and Tune are one time ratings)


----------



## Sarafina7

Mu~ said:


> I reset my game 2 days ago and now I'm trying to get the 100% approval. I've donated a lot of bugs, fish, fossils and even a painting already. I've planted a few flowers and trees, I've sent letters, watered the flowers, sold stuff in the retail, fished trash, changed the town tunes and flag, wrote an announcement and upgraded my house, but Isabelle says the town is barren and needs development, what should I do? Plant more trees or what else?


It sounds like you're asking Isabelle about pefect town status, which is at the front desk in Town Hall. 
In order to find out your approval rating, you have to sit in the Mayor's chair in the back of Town Hall and pick "Town Developement Permit".


----------



## Moonliet

I know that Amiibo move-ins take longer to move out but does this still apply to villagers that you give to people or adopt yourself? Just curious.

Edit: I've just realized that this probably belongs in the WA update thread please forgive me


----------



## John Wick

Moonliet said:


> I know that Amiibo move-ins take longer to move out but does this still apply to villagers that you give to people or adopt yourself? Just curious.
> 
> Edit: I've just realized that this probably belongs in the WA update thread please forgive me



I want to know this too.
I want to adopt an amiibo from another town, but it took 5 months for one of my seven amiibo's to move, and I don't want to be stuck with another hard-to-move amiibo.

Do they ping to move normally if they are adopted, not scanned in?


----------



## Loriii

I adopted Sylvana from another town during the first month of WA update and I remember she kept asking to move like my other non-amiibo villagers. I still had Erik and Molly at that time as my starting villagers then Fuschia as a natural moved in. So yeah, I think if you wanted them to ask to move out naturally, it'll probably be better to adopt or scan them in another town (that is if you have an extra copy) then invite them to your town.


----------



## Laureline

Moonliet said:


> I know that Amiibo move-ins take longer to move out but does this still apply to villagers that you give to people or adopt yourself? Just curious.
> 
> Edit: I've just realized that this probably belongs in the WA update thread please forgive me


All my villagers have been adopted from someone whose scanned them in. And they ask to move just as much as ones whom moved in naturally. So yeah if you adopt from someone else or someone adopts from you. 

The villager will ask to move more often. Than if you scanned them in.


----------



## John Wick

Thanks all, for confirming that. ^_^


----------



## Moonliet

master.leor said:


> I adopted Sylvana from another town during the first month of WA update and I remember she kept asking to move like my other non-amiibo villagers. I still had Erik and Molly at that time as my starting villagers then Fuschia as a natural moved in. So yeah, I think if you wanted them to ask to move out naturally, it'll probably be better to adopt or scan them in another town (that is if you have an extra copy) then invite them to your town.





Lykaios said:


> All my villagers have been adopted from someone whose scanned them in. And they ask to move just as much as ones whom moved in naturally. So yeah if you adopt from someone else or someone adopts from you.
> 
> The villager will ask to move more often. Than if you scanned them in.



Interesting. Thank you both!


----------



## Kitsey

I've been wondering about this forever, and I may have even asked about it a long time ago... does loading the game multiple times a day contribute to grass deterioration? What about using save and continue?


----------



## John Wick

Any walking you do wears it.

I have only had my town just on 5 months and I have NO grass at all!


----------



## Mu~

Can I find a char today or not since tonight it is the summer solstice and can I find it in any waterfall? Been trying with the one that leads to the sea and can't find anything.


----------



## Peg

Mu~ said:


> Can I find a char today or not since tonight it is the summer solstice and can I find it in any waterfall? Been trying with the one that leads to the sea and can't find anything.



You may be able to find the char this evening (4 p.m. to 9 p.m.).  The summer solstice doesn't seem to affect the spawn times.

I've only found the char either in the waterfall that's near the ocean and at the top of the waterfall in the river (near the ocean).


----------



## John Wick

They are also at the top of the ocean waterfall. You don't need to fish the bottom.


----------



## Mu~

How do I unlock the museum shop? I've donated many items of each categories, but a guide says "talk to him everyday", what does that mean? Just keep asking him to assess fossils and donating? Because I can't talk to him about anything else :s


----------



## Pyoopi

Mu~ said:


> How do I unlock the museum shop? I've donated many items of each categories, but a guide says "talk to him everyday", what does that mean? Just keep asking him to assess fossils and donating? Because I can't talk to him about anything else :s



You have to donate at least 20 items to the museum. At least one of each category has to be donated too. Then when you talk to him the next day, he'll bring it up and it'll be added to your PWP list.


----------



## Mu~

Pyoopi said:


> You have to donate at least 20 items to the museum. At least one of each category has to be donated too. Then when you talk to him the next day, he'll bring it up and it'll be added to your PWP list.


I've donated way more than 20, too xD


----------



## Pyoopi

Mu~ said:


> I've donated way more than 20, too xD



Hmm. It's not listed on your PWP projects? That's weird.


----------



## Mu~

Pyoopi said:


> Hmm. It's not listed on your PWP projects? That's weird.


Idk, I've had Lloyd waiting for donations for another pwp for like 4 days, who knows, maybe tomorrow when it's finished it'll show up? Or maybe I still have to wait more days?


----------



## Pyoopi

> It is requested by Blathers once the player has spoken to him on 14 different days and donated at least 20 items, with at least one item in each of the four exhibit categories (fish, insects, fossils, and art).



This is what it says on ACNL wiki page. Maybe you're just missing the 14 days?


----------



## LaSoleil

I haven't been able to find this out via search or Google, so I hope it's okay to ask: Can I have more than one bus stop pwp? I know there's some public works projects you can only have one of, and I'm not sure if the bus stop is one of them. 
And in general, is there a list anywhere that details which pwps you can have several of and which are one time only? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ettienne

LaSoleil said:


> I haven't been able to find this out via search or Google, so I hope it's okay to ask: Can I have more than one bus stop pwp? I know there's some public works projects you can only have one of, and I'm not sure if the bus stop is one of them.
> And in general, is there a list anywhere that details which pwps you can have several of and which are one time only?
> 
> Thanks for your help!



There are currently two in Nammie's Konpeito. DA: 4D00-0010-E9A0


----------



## LaSoleil

Ettienne said:


> There are currently two in Nammie's Konpeito. DA: 4D00-0010-E9A0



Thank you very much!


----------



## Kitsey

If you create a second character, can they order any item from the catalog that has been catalogued by the mayor?


----------



## Loriii

Kitsey said:


> If you create a second character, can they order any item from the catalog that has been catalogued by the mayor?



Nope. You have to catalogue them separately, like the other character should hold the item in order to register it in their own catalogue.


----------



## Kitsey

master.leor said:


> Nope. You have to catalogue them separately, like the other character should hold the item in order to register it in their own catalogue.



Oh, thank you. That's unfortunate. I guess my mayor's mailbox will be flooded with orders for a while if I decide to make a second character!


----------



## ali.di.magix

*I've got a question:* what counts as trash in your town? Does leaving perfect fruit lying around count?
What about mushrooms that aren't near the tree stump they spawned from)? I've also got feathers lying around which probably aren't helping haha. Does anyone know what the limit is of "trash" items is before you lose your perfect town status?


----------



## John Wick

MayorOfMagix said:


> *I've got a question:* what counts as trash in your town? Does leaving perfect fruit lying around count?
> What about mushrooms that aren't near the tree stump they spawned from)? I've also got feathers lying around which probably aren't helping haha. Does anyone know what the limit is of "trash" items is before you lose your perfect town status?



Anything that has spawned naturally, like shells, is ok. Anything you drop, I *think* is considered trash.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Jon_Snow said:


> Anything that has spawned naturally, like shells, is ok. Anything you drop, I *think* is considered trash.



I think that must be the case. I've got a whole lot of mushrooms that aren't naturally spawned since I've dropped them and my towns full of trash apparently lol. I thought mushrooms were fine but obviously not.


----------



## Mu~

MayorOfMagix said:


> *I've got a question:* what counts as trash in your town? Does leaving perfect fruit lying around count?
> What about mushrooms that aren't near the tree stump they spawned from)? I've also got feathers lying around which probably aren't helping haha. Does anyone know what the limit is of "trash" items is before you lose your perfect town status?


I think less than 8 or 5, not sure.


----------



## HappyTails

I've never understood this. When Katrina tells you the lucky item, is the lucky item for the same day she tells you or for the next day? To make it more clear, today Katrina was in my town and she told me my lucky item is sporty bottoms. Do I wear the sporty bottoms today or tomorrow?


----------



## CaramelCookie

HappyTails said:


> I've never understood this. When Katrina tells you the lucky item, is the lucky item for the same day she tells you or for the next day? To make it more clear, today Katrina was in my town and she told me my lucky item is sporty bottoms. Do I wear the sporty bottoms today or tomorrow?



You should wear them today. The lucky item changes every day and she predicts only the current one. You can look them up with the lovely phone as well, and everyday at 6am the item will change. It's also different for characters of different zodiac signs (the birthday you register when you create them), so it'll be a different one everyday for every zodiac sign.


----------



## HappyTails

CaramelCookie said:


> You should wear them today. The lucky item changes every day and she predicts only the current one. You can look them up with the lovely phone as well, and everyday at 6am the item will change. It's also different for characters of different zodiac signs (the birthday you register when you create them), so it'll be a different one everyday for every zodiac sign.



Okay, thank you for answering. Hmm, wonder what the item is for Cancer zodiacs.


----------



## CaramelCookie

HappyTails said:


> Okay, thank you for answering. Hmm, wonder what the item is for Cancer zodiacs.



You want to check in order to wear the item IRL? x)
You'd have to create a new character and input a birthday that would make them a cancer and go talk to Katrina. Too much work, I believe. x)


----------



## HappyTails

CaramelCookie said:


> You want to check in order to wear the item IRL? x)
> You'd have to create a new character and input a birthday that would make them a cancer and go talk to Katrina. Too much work, I believe. x)



LOL, no not in real life although I'd be set for today's lucky item since I own two pairs of basketball shorts in real life. My character is a Cancer in the game. I gave her the same birthday as me.


----------



## CaramelCookie

HappyTails said:


> LOL, no not in real life although I'd be set for today's lucky item since I own two pairs of basketball shorts in real life. My character is a Cancer in the game. I gave her the same birthday as me.



Oh, I see! I had Katrina in town today, but none of my characters are cancer, so I can only tell you the ones for Pisces, Gemini and Virgo


----------



## Kitsey

Ok, two questions here.

1. Are there any repercussions to time traveling back and forth within the same day besides spoiled turnips? It's really only for mail purposes so I'll be going to 5 pm and back (probably only to 4 pm or something like that). As long as I don't pass 6 am, there's no way a villager will move out or anything, right? I kind of need spoiled turnips anyway as I don't have the fly in my museum yet c:

2. Often when I visit dream towns, alt characters say "Thanks" when I interact with them. Is there a way to have them say other things? It's probably done by changing the message on their TPC, right?


----------



## Loriii

Kitsey said:


> Ok, two questions here.
> 
> 1. Are there any repercussions to time traveling back and forth within the same day besides spoiled turnips? It's really only for mail purposes so I'll be going to 5 pm and back (probably only to 4 pm or something like that). As long as I don't pass 6 am, there's no way a villager will move out or anything, right? I kind of need spoiled turnips anyway as I don't have the fly in my museum yet c:
> 
> 2. Often when I visit dream towns, alt characters say "Thanks" when I interact with them. Is there a way to have them say other things? It's probably done by changing the message on their TPC, right?



1. You could time travel back and forth as many times as you like. It'll still count as the same day. Even if you change the date to next day as if 12mn already passes then go back to previous day in the morning/afternoon/evening, you'll still be fine.

2. Yes, you can make them say other things by putting a message on their TPC. They've probably just put "thanks" as placeholder so the character would say something.


----------



## Kitsey

Cool, thank you for answering.
I'm wondering if "thanks" is the default though? I've seen sooooo many characters say thanks lol.


----------



## Loriii

Kitsey said:


> Cool, thank you for answering.
> I'm wondering if "thanks" is the default though? I've seen sooooo many characters say thanks lol.



I'm not sure haha probably. You'll see "thanks" in the dream if they didn't type any message on their TPC (since it's just blank when you access it for the first time or was it some message that goes like "type your... here"? I forgot what it is exactly)


----------



## Kitsey

Oh, duh, I misunderstood you at first - I thought you meant that the _player_ was using "thanks" as a placeholder. But yeah it's probably something the game itself does for people who haven't written anything.


----------



## Mu~

I want Cyrus to customize my new N3ds, but I want to see previews of all the options available. I couldn't find any pics besides the polka dot one and the design my poptart egg has, can someone please help?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Mu~ said:


> I want Cyrus to customize my new N3ds, but I want to see previews of all the options available. I couldn't find any pics besides the polka dot one and the design my poptart egg has, can someone please help?



The answer's here, you'll have to scroll down a bit: https://newfromcyrus.tumblr.com/tagged/newnintendo3ds


----------



## Mu~

Do scorpions spawn with rain? And is the catching method the same as the tarantula or what's different?


----------



## Kitsey

It's still safe to TT a million years into the future as long as you do it on a day when you stop someone from leaving, right? I haven't tried that since the update so I just want to make sure no move-outs will occur if I go forward a month at once. My grass is looking pretty ugly.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Mu~ said:


> Do scorpions spawn with rain? And is the catching method the same as the tarantula or what's different?



No, they don't. Scorpions only spawn when it doesn't rain. It's the same with tarantulas. Catching one of those buggers requires stealth, patience and precision. You need to sneak upon them from behind and swing the net once the bug is in range. If you miss, the scorpion will charge and attack you.


----------



## lumineerin

A while ago, I was able to get the train station upgrade, meaning that my town had 100 visitors. I only use my main character, especially with trades, since she has all of the items, but I still haven't gotten any of the host badges. Does anyone know why this is? Could it possible be that the same character visited, so different characters have to come over for the badge?

Thank you for any help!!


----------



## Nirvana

As far as I know, you just need 50 visits for the bronze. It doesn't matter if it's the same person over and over.


----------



## dragonflyblues

How do I get ?toile? I understand that she's an RV character but.... how do you get those to move in?


----------



## Prog Rocker

Does Brewster still store Gyroids? Or was that function replaced with the coffee minigame?


----------



## CaramelCookie

dragonflyblues said:


> How do I get ?toile? I understand that she's an RV character but.... how do you get those to move in?



You'll need to buy her Amiibo card and scan her in and then invite her to move.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prog Rocker said:


> Does Brewster still store Gyroids? Or was that function replaced with the coffee minigame?



He gives you "brewstoids" after working a few times, which are gyroids that look like him. I've only received 2 so far.


----------



## Prog Rocker

CaramelCookie said:


> He gives you "brewstoids" after working a few times, which are gyroids that look like him. I've only received 2 so far.



Thanks, guess I should sell all the gyroids I stored, then.


----------



## lumineerin

Nirvana said:


> As far as I know, you just need 50 visits for the bronze. It doesn't matter if it's the same person over and over.



Thanks! That's what I thought too, but for some reason I don't have the badge yet!


----------



## Feraligator

When doing the reset trick, can you quit the game after Isabelle saves when creating your TPC? Or do you have to wait until you're outside of the Town Hall and save manually?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Does bamboo count as trees when trying to achieve the perfect town ranking?


----------



## Peg

CaramelCookie said:


> Does bamboo count as trees when trying to achieve the perfect town ranking?



Yes, mature bamboo counts as trees for achieving "perfect town" status.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Peg said:


> Yes, mature bamboo counts as trees for achieving "perfect town" status.



Oh, great news! And here was I thinking I'd never achieve it in my bamboo hell town. x) Thank you so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



JezDayy said:


> When doing the reset trick, can you quit the game after Isabelle saves when creating your TPC? Or do you have to wait until you're outside of the Town Hall and save manually?



I always wait and save manually just to be sure, better not trust Isabelle


----------



## Feraligator

CaramelCookie said:


> I always wait and save manually just to be sure, better not trust Isabelle



Cool, thanks for the reply


----------



## lunarinterlude

Do physical ACNL games save to the cartridge or the system? I've seen conflicting answers. I want to grab another copy of ACNL, and I have two 3ds, so I was wondering if I'd be able to have one town or just two.


----------



## Peg

lunarinterlude said:


> Do physical ACNL games save to the cartridge or the system? I've seen conflicting answers. I want to grab another copy of ACNL, and I have two 3ds, so I was wondering if I'd be able to have one town or just two.



The physical ACNL game saves to the cartridge.  I have eight towns (all cartridges) and two 3DS.

The digital version is saved on the SD card.


----------



## lunarinterlude

Peg said:


> The physical ACNL game saves to the cartridge.  I have eight towns (all cartridges) and two 3DS.
> 
> The digital version is saved on the SD card.



Ohh, okay. That sucks. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## emmarielle

When the train station upgrade is achieved, can we change the colour of the original style (say from yellow to blue), or only change the style? (Same for Town Hall)


----------



## Ettienne

emmarielle said:


> When the train station upgrade is achieved, can we change the colour of the original style (say from yellow to blue), or only change the style? (Same for Town Hall)



Only the style, unfortunately. Color would have been a nice option, maybe an earlier, cheaper unlock, but alas, 'twas not to be.


----------



## lunarinterlude

How do initiatives work with separate characters? Are the initiatives the same for the town? If they are, can both characters complete them and receive the rewards separately?


----------



## Peg

lunarinterlude said:


> How do initiatives work with separate characters? Are the initiatives the same for the town? If they are, can both characters complete them and receive the rewards separately?



Each character in the town will get a separate and random set of initiatives (two daily and two weekly).


----------



## BipolarBear

When a villager announces that they will be moving, is the date that they specify going to be the date that they will be in boxes or will they be gone on that date? Had a little incident where I time traveled to the date they stated and they were gone, but I have been going forward and backward a few times before this happened, so maybe days elapsed while I was doing that?

edit: just tt'd to the villager move out date, and they are still here and in boxes. must have been when i was tt'ing forward and back and it was counting those as days.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

BipolarBear said:


> When a villager announces that they will be moving, is the date that they specify going to be the date that they will be in boxes or will they be gone on that date? Had a little incident where I time traveled to the date they stated and they were gone, but I have been going forward and backward a few times before this happened, so maybe days elapsed while I was doing that?
> 
> edit: just tt'd to the villager move out date, and they are still here and in boxes. must have been when i was tt'ing forward and back and it was counting those as days.



TT-ing back counts as one day ahead. No matter how many days you time traveled back. After TT-ing back, TT-ing forward would also speed up their moving day.

Forward TT-ing only to the date they mentioned will be normal. They will be on boxes. But TT-ing backwards then forwards would make their move out day more confusing and earlier than the supposed date. To tell when the villager is moving when you TT backwards then forwards during their moving time, you have to talk to them, and they will soon mention how many days are remaining when you accept/deny a moving ping a day after you did so. TT to the number of remaining days.

Now let's say I have Bob accepted on moving in 10 days, and I accidentally TT backwards right after, which now counts as 9 days left. I would talk to Bob on the same day, then he would tell me how many days it is remaining for his actual moving date after chatting with him multiple times. It should say 9 days.

If nobody is moving, I'd TT to the present ASAP.


----------



## maplecheek

Does friendship level affect likelihood of PWP request?

Also, after the update, does the diving trick still work for PWP? My villagers are not requesting any and it has been a long time.


----------



## Ettienne

maplecheek said:


> Does friendship level affect likelihood of PWP request?
> 
> Also, after the update, does the diving trick still work for PWP? My villagers are not requesting any and it has been a long time.



Friendship level does not affect PWP requests, as it's all RNG. The dive trick still works, but as always, be sure to fill your pockets with flowers. This increases your chances of getting a ping for a PWP, as you don't have any items villagers could ask to buy or any space for them to sell items to you. Of course, there are plenty of other things they can ping for, but every little bit helps.


----------



## HappyTails

is it true that grass grows back in your town? If so, how long does it take for it to do so?


----------



## Lanstar

HappyTails said:


> is it true that grass grows back in your town? If so, how long does it take for it to do so?



Grass deteriorated beforehand by buildings, walking, etc., can grow back if you plant flowers all over those spots and ignore them. It usually takes a month or two to completely recover.

However, dirt spots that you saw in the beginnings of your town are permanently so - and will never grow grass on them, no matter what you do. They are also the spots where grass will more likely deteriorate around, so planting greenery around them is not a bad idea anyways.


----------



## John Wick

HappyTails said:


> is it true that grass grows back in your town? If so, how long does it take for it to do so?



My town was completely bald. Planting and watering flowers did nothing, so I time travelled 8 days and back, to get rid of a villager (I don't normally TT) and all my grass is back.
I did this twice

I had read conflicting reports. Some stated TT did nothing, but I can happily say it worked a miracle.


----------



## Loriii

The grass also grows back after winter season


----------



## njude

About how long does it take to get a villager to move out via ignoring them? Please excuse this post if it's been answered already, though I did read through and don't remember seeing anything on this (I could've missed it). Thanks in advance c:


----------



## Kitsey

Are you able to type a tilde ~ on the touch screen? I can't find it anywhere.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahh nevermind I just found it


----------



## totakek

Can I still get a perfect town rating if I make my paths out of 100 bell coins? It looks kinda cool but I don't know if they'd count towards the "not having more than 10 items on the ground" thing...


----------



## nostalgibra

If I have two towns, which one will show up when I streetpass people who also play NL? I'm assuming it's the most recent one I've played, but I'm not sure since I've gotten streetpass house models on both games at different times. 

Both copies of mine are physical cartridges, if that makes a difference.


----------



## CaramelCookie

njude said:


> About how long does it take to get a villager to move out via ignoring them? Please excuse this post if it's been answered already, though I did read through and don't remember seeing anything on this (I could've missed it). Thanks in advance c:



Here's a guide that might help you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?364838-Guide-Moving-Villagers-Out


----------



## njude

CaramelCookie said:


> Here's a guide that might help you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?364838-Guide-Moving-Villagers-Out



Ah thank you!!


----------



## vals ~

Hi! I'm back on the forum after a while but I was looking for villagers guide and can't find it. The one that explained villagers tier! Help!


----------



## IcySetsuna

vals ~ said:


> Hi! I'm back on the forum after a while but I was looking for villagers guide and can't find it. The one that explained villagers tier! Help!



I'm new here, but here you go ^^
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?411154-Villager-Popularity-List-UPDATED-7-2

I also have a question, are Ankhas usually 25-50 TBTs?


----------



## HappyTails

Thank you to all who answered me about the grass.

I have yet another question. What is the 'void'? I see threads on people saying they are getting villagers from the void. What does that mean?


----------



## CaramelCookie

IcySetsuna said:


> also have a question, are Ankhas usually 25-50 TBTs?



She's a tier 1 villager, very popular, so yes. But it really depends on who is selling. I know user pandaapples does a discount to new users getting them villagers for a cheaper price since they still don't have much TBT. 




HappyTails said:


> I have yet another question. What is the 'void'? I see threads on people saying they are getting villagers from the void. What does that mean?



It's the "place" villagers go after they move out if they're not adopted. So let's say PeeWee in your town goes in boxes and no one comes to adopt him. Next day he'll disappear in your town and go to the "void". That means he can move into the towns of anyone you come in contact with, online, via street pass... so let's say you go visit someone's town (let's say, for a trade) and they have a open spot. Most likely, the next day a plot for PeeWee will appear in their town, and he'll move in saying he used to live in Alubarna but felt a need to move into their town - he was attracted from the void since you came there yourself.
So, to summarize, it's not safe to engage into any online activities or streetpass anyone when you have 9 or less villagers, since the changes of getting a voided (and usually, undesired) villagers are high.
Visiting a full town (with 10 animals) cleans your void though.


----------



## HappyTails

Oh, okay. So I don't have to worry about getting a villager from the void unless I visit someone and they have a villager in boxes correct?

Also, villagers the game randomly gives you are not considered voided villagers correct?


----------



## IcySetsuna

HappyTails said:


> Thank you to all who answered me about the grass.
> 
> I have yet another question. What is the 'void'? I see threads on people saying they are getting villagers from the void. What does that mean?



If I recall, the void is all of the villagers that have left your town and is waiting for a visitor. Example from a reddit post-

Suppose Town A has not gone online in a month, and during that month, three villagers have moved out: Savannah, Coco and Peewee. These three characters will exist in Town A's "pool". Town A finally decides to go online because they want to trade items in Town B (a town that currently only has nine villagers), so someone from Town A goes to Town B. On the following day, the mayor of Town B will find that Coco has plotted her land in his or her town. Savannah and Peewee will disappear forever from the pool, while Coco lives on in Town B.

And by "pool", they mean void.


----------



## Feraligator

Can projects be built right next to the stone of the town plaza?
Can projects be requested more than once in a day?


----------



## doodle

Does anyone know if RV Welcome Amiibo villagers can be adopted out?

For example, if I ask Maddie to move into my town and then box her up for someone else to adopt, will Maddie go with them? Or is she, because of being an RV villager, not adoptable at all despite cycling?


----------



## CaramelCookie

HappyTails said:


> Oh, okay. So I don't have to worry about getting a villager from the void unless I visit someone and they have a villager in boxes correct?
> 
> Also, villagers the game randomly gives you are not considered voided villagers correct?



If they have a villager that already moved out. If they're in boxes, they're still nothing the void, so it's safe.
Villagers that come from the campground or come when you have 8 or less villagers are game generated, they didn't come from the void. But if they move out later, they'll enter your void and thus can be passed to other towns if you go online/streetpass.



doodle said:


> Does anyone know if RV Welcome Amiibo villagers can be adopted out?
> 
> For example, if I ask Maddie to move into my town and then box her up for someone else to adopt, will Maddie go with them? Or is she, because of being an RV villager, not adoptable at all despite cycling?



RV characater can be adopted if in a house in boxes, with the exception of Sanrio, Monster Hunter, Splatoon, and Zelda villagers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JezDayy said:


> Can projects be built right next to the stone of the town plaza?
> Can projects be requested more than once in a day?



How near is "right next"? I believe Isabelle won't allow it unless there's a 3 or 4 tile space.
You can only get one PWP ping a day. If you got one you don't want, the only way to get other is time traveling.


----------



## Vaerosi

I've just come back after a super long break, and saw in the 'post your town map' thread that someone had mentioned laying paths to determine where new villagers would move in. Is there a guide on how to do this anywhere?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Charity said:


> I've just come back after a super long break, and saw in the 'post your town map' thread that someone had mentioned laying paths to determine where new villagers would move in. Is there a guide on how to do this anywhere?



Yes, look here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-villagers-where-you-want-(No-plot-resetting)


----------



## doodle

Oooohmygosh thank you CaramelCookie!! This information helps a ton!!


----------



## lunarinterlude

I'm new to using Amiibo cards, so I just wanted to clarify something: if I force a villager out (i.e. Marshal) by inviting another amiibo character in (since my town is full), can someone else then adopt that villager (Marshal)? I know they go in boxes the same day you invite another character to move in, but I just wanted to be sure he's able to be adopted out.


----------



## CaramelCookie

lunarinterlude said:


> I'm new to using Amiibo cards, so I just wanted to clarify something: if I force a villager out (i.e. Marshal) by inviting another amiibo character in (since my town is full), can someone else then adopt that villager (Marshal)? I know they go in boxes the same day you invite another character to move in, but I just wanted to be sure he's able to be adopted out.



Yes, he should be able to be adopted. That's how most ciclying is done nowadays.


----------



## tifachu

3 questions:

1. Is there a directory anywhere listing all wall/hanging furniture items? I know moridb has all furni items, but it doesn't categorize hanging items.

2. About cobblestone on the ground, around Re-Tail, town hall, train station, & the town tree: Is it possible there are any (unhacked) maps without this cobblestone in those areas?

3. I know 10 villagers is the max but can you go forever with only having 9? or is there no way to avoid a 10th move-in


----------



## Mu~

tifachu said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a directory anywhere listing all wall/hanging furniture items? I know moridb has all furni items, but it doesn't categorize hanging items.
> 
> 2. About cobblestone on the ground, around Re-Tail, town hall, train station, & the town tree: Is it possible there are any (unhacked) maps without this cobblestone in those areas?


About last question, nope.


----------



## CaramelCookie

tifachu said:


> 3 questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a directory anywhere listing all wall/hanging furniture items? I know moridb has all furni items, but it doesn't categorize hanging items.
> 
> 2. About cobblestone on the ground, around Re-Tail, town hall, train station, & the town tree: Is it possible there are any (unhacked) maps without this cobblestone in those areas?
> 
> 3. I know 10 villagers is the max but can you go forever with only having 9? or is there no way to avoid a 10th move-in



1. Sorry, I don't know if it existes.
2. No, the only way of having those without cobblestone is hacking.
3. You could technically if you never went online (so you wouldn't get anyone from the void) and never street-passed (same) and din't invite someone from the campsite. I believe it's possible. But who does that?


----------



## Kitsey

When you adopt a villager from someone else, do they tend to plot in the same place as the villager who left? I know if you kick them out with an amiibo, the amiibo villager likes to go in the same spot, but what about regular adoption? If I ever let a certain villager leave I would like the new one to be in the same spot.

I just came up with a second question, too:
No one has asked to move out in seven days - I don't remember ever going that long without someone asking before. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Feraligator

CaramelCookie said:


> If they have a villager that already moved out. If they're in boxes, they're still nothing the void, so it's safe.
> Villagers that come from the campground or come when you have 8 or less villagers are game generated, they didn't come from the void. But if they move out later, they'll enter your void and thus can be passed to other towns if you go online/streetpass.
> 
> 
> 
> RV characater can be adopted if in a house in boxes, with the exception of Sanrio, Monster Hunter, Splatoon, and Zelda villagers.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How near is "right next"? I believe Isabelle won't allow it unless there's a 3 or 4 tile space.
> You can only get one PWP ping a day. If you got one you don't want, the only way to get other is time traveling.



Thanks for the help!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Kitsey said:


> When you adopt a villager from someone else, do they tend to plot in the same place as the villager who left? I know if you kick them out with an amiibo, the amiibo villager likes to go in the same spot, but what about regular adoption? If I ever let a certain villager leave I would like the new one to be in the same spot.
> 
> I just came up with a second question, too:
> No one has asked to move out in seven days - I don't remember ever going that long without someone asking before. Has this happened to anyone else?



I've adopted villagers from here on the forum and they plot on random places, if only they'd go in the same spaces... x) So I believe the "attraction" to previous houses only works with villagers you scan yourself.
7 days is a lot... are you sure no one's moving? Try to talk with everyone a lot, like 15 times each until they mention a rumor. If it's a neutral phrase (normal villagers would say "it's better to look into a rumor before you spread it", lazy will say "I bought too much xxx and now there's a rumor I have a world famous collection"), no one is moving. Better make sure!


----------



## Kitsey

CaramelCookie said:


> I've adopted villagers from here on the forum and they plot on random places, if only they'd go in the same spaces... x) So I believe the "attraction" to previous houses only works with villagers you scan yourself.
> 7 days is a lot... are you sure no one's moving? Try to talk with everyone a lot, like 15 times each until they mention a rumor. If it's a neutral phrase (normal villagers would say "it's better to look into a rumor before you spread it", lazy will say "I bought too much xxx and now there's a rumor I have a world famous collection"), no one is moving. Better make sure!



Thank you! I was checking for rumors but I really don't think anyone was planning to move. Someone did ask me today, though, so I don't have to worry about that anymore.

Too bad about villager move-ins. I guess when the time comes I'll have to lay down a lot of patterns to help with plot resetting >.> At least that's better than how it was before the update.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Okay I recently got back into ACNL a few days ago after randomly going on and discovering the Welcome Amiibo update (yes, I know I'm very late xD) and I just wanted to clarify, can you get a villager back that moved out even though you haven't gone through the 16 villager cycle (it was 16, right? Correct me if I'm wrong)? I thought I heard that somewhere but I just wanted to make sure.
Like in my case, Phoebe moved out after I played around with time traveling too much, and I haven't gone through the cycle to get her back yet, but if I got her card (still not sure how exactly the cards work l-lol) would she be able to move in?

And another similar question related to that is like, would I be able to take her from someone else's town? Like, if they had her card and put her in boxes, would that work or not?

Sorry if I don't make any sense, this whole amiibo stuff confuses me but it also seems like such a handy and interesting mechanic. :')


----------



## CaramelCookie

Botari1999 said:


> Okay I recently got back into ACNL a few days ago after randomly going on and discovering the Welcome Amiibo update (yes, I know I'm very late xD) and I just wanted to clarify, can you get a villager back that moved out even though you haven't gone through the 16 villager cycle (it was 16, right? Correct me if I'm wrong)? I thought I heard that somewhere but I just wanted to make sure.
> Like in my case, Phoebe moved out after I played around with time traveling too much, and I haven't gone through the cycle to get her back yet, but if I got her card (still not sure how exactly the cards work l-lol) would she be able to move in?
> 
> And another similar question related to that is like, would I be able to take her from someone else's town? Like, if they had her card and put her in boxes, would that work or not?
> 
> Sorry if I don't make any sense, this whole amiibo stuff confuses me but it also seems like such a handy and interesting mechanic. :')



If you have a new 3DS with the built-in amiibo reader (or a regular 3DS and the separate reader you can buy), you can scan a villager's card and they'll move in your town. You can ignore the 16 villager cycle this way. If someone else scans said villager into their town and puts them on boxes, you won't be able to adopt them unless you've been through the 16 villager cycle. 
The forum has a lot of information on this, if you look around you'll find better explanations than mine.


----------



## Cheremtasy

CaramelCookie said:


> If you have a new 3DS with the built-in amiibo reader (or a regular 3DS and the separate reader you can buy), you can scan a villager's card and they'll move in your town. You can ignore the 16 villager cycle this way. If someone else scans said villager into their town and puts them on boxes, you won't be able to adopt them unless you've been through the 16 villager cycle.
> The forum has a lot of information on this, if you look around you'll find better explanations than mine.



Ah yeah I have the new 3DS XL, though I've honestly never understoof how amiibo anthing works. I've only taken an interest in it now since I got back into ACNL.
But no no this was great, you answered my questions perfectly, thank you so much!


----------



## Cheremtasy

CaramelCookie said:


> If you have a new 3DS with the built-in amiibo reader (or a regular 3DS and the separate reader you can buy), you can scan a villager's card and they'll move in your town. You can ignore the 16 villager cycle this way. If someone else scans said villager into their town and puts them on boxes, you won't be able to adopt them unless you've been through the 16 villager cycle.
> The forum has a lot of information on this, if you look around you'll find better explanations than mine.



Ah yeah I have the new 3DS XL, though I've honestly never understoof how amiibo anthing works. I've only taken an interest in it now since I got back into ACNL.
But no no this was great, you answered my questions perfectly, thank you so much!


----------



## Mu~

I want to build a diagonal bridge here and Isabelle doesn't let me, why?


----------



## Cheremtasy

This is probably a common/ super newb question (and for that I apologize for that ; but today I went to someone's town to adopt a villager (Julia) and I was wondering how long it would take for her to move in? Would it be the next day or is it a few days?


----------



## CaramelCookie

About the bridge, sorry, I've never placed a diagonal one before, no idea.
About the adoption - you should look for the plot on the very next day! So better not forget to load the game with a new character if you intent to plot reset


----------



## Cheremtasy

CaramelCookie said:


> About the bridge, sorry, I've never placed a diagonal one before, no idea.
> About the adoption - you should look for the plot on the very next day! So better not forget to load the game with a new character if you intent to plot reset



Ah okay thanks so much again! It's been forever since I've had a new villager move in that I actually want so I wasn't sure. And I totally plan on plot resetting aha.

Also Mu? I'm not sure if this is right, but it seems that the other side of where you'd want to put the bridge is too narrow/small. That's my guess, at least.
If you really want to have a diagonal bridge, perhaps try the two corners of the 'U' shape your river makes?


----------



## CuteYuYu

When you sell your town and restart for a new one, is the train station upgrade still included in your pwps or do you have to have 100 visits to obtain it again?


----------



## Laureline

CuteYuYu said:


> When you sell your town and restart for a new one, is the train station upgrade still included in your pwps or do you have to have 100 visits to obtain it again?


You have to get it again.


----------



## Mu~

Botari1999 said:


> Ah okay thanks so much again! It's been forever since I've had a new villager move in that I actually want so I wasn't sure. And I totally plan on plot resetting aha.
> 
> Also Mu? I'm not sure if this is right, but it seems that the other side of where you'd want to put the bridge is too narrow/small. That's my guess, at least.
> If you really want to have a diagonal bridge, perhaps try the two corners of the 'U' shape your river makes?


Nah, I don't like that spot for a bridge, I wanted it to be a small private area with a tree gallery and a fountain in the South x.x


----------



## Cheremtasy

Mu~ said:


> Nah, I don't like that spot for a bridge, I wanted it to be a small private area with a tree gallery and a fountain in the South x.x



Good luck finding a good spot for it, then! It's frustrating when little things/details in the game can get in your way


----------



## Garrett

Hi, I'd just like to double check something. I have nine villagers currently so I can adopt another one, right? 

I want to get it clear in my head before I start perusing the adoption forum.


----------



## Seashell

Garrett said:


> Hi, I'd just like to double check something. I have nine villagers currently so I can adopt another one, right?
> 
> I want to get it clear in my head before I start perusing the adoption forum.



Yup! Every town can hold 10 villagers. :>


----------



## Garrett

Thank you, I wanted to check before wasting anyone's time. Now to pick....


----------



## Cheremtasy

Okay I'm back here again with more questions 

1. Can spiders appear in fruit trees as well or do they only spawn from regular trees and/or cedars?
2. Do scorpions and tarantula's have a lower chance of spawning in towns that have like, lots of paths and flowers, etc? Because I spent at least 2 hours hunting for a scorpion yesterday and nothing appeared
3. Can tarantula's and scorpions spawn in a town during multiplayer or not?


----------



## CaramelCookie

I have a question! When you visit a dream town and they have the same villager as you do, they'll comment some stuff like "why is everything different? Must be a dream" and so it goes. But what if you actually go online to someone's town and they have the same villager? If you speak to them, what happens??
(every time I visit others towns I either don't speak to anyone or the villagers are all different, so I don't know. x) )


----------



## Kitsey

Are dream addresses static or do they change every time you update them?


----------



## Peg

Botari1999 said:


> Okay I'm back here again with more questions
> 
> 1. Can spiders appear in fruit trees as well or do they only spawn from regular trees and/or cedars?
> 2. Do scorpions and tarantula's have a lower chance of spawning in towns that have like, lots of paths and flowers, etc? Because I spent at least 2 hours hunting for a scorpion yesterday and nothing appeared
> 3. Can tarantula's and scorpions spawn in a town during multiplayer or not?



1.  Spiders can appear in fruit trees, however the regular and cedar trees seem to have a higher spawn rate.
2.  It's been my experience that leaving open areas in your town increases the spawn rates of the scorpions and tarantulas.
3.  No, tarantulas and scorpions do not appear when the gate is open.



CaramelCookie said:


> I have a question! When you visit a dream town and they have the same villager as you do, they'll comment some stuff like "why is everything different? Must be a dream" and so it goes. But what if you actually go online to someone's town and they have the same villager? If you speak to them, what happens??
> (every time I visit others towns I either don't speak to anyone or the villagers are all different, so I don't know. x) )



Unfortunately, it's not the same reaction as a dream visit--the villager will act like any other villager.



Kitsey said:


> Are dream addresses static or do they change every time you update them?



Dream addresses remain the same if you use the same 3DS/2DS to update your dream town.  If you use a different DS, a new dream address will be assigned.


----------



## Kitsey

Peg said:


> Dream addresses remain the same if you use the same 3DS/2DS to update your dream town.  If you use a different DS, a new dream address will be assigned.



Super, that's what I'd hoped. Thanks!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Peg said:


> 1.  Spiders can appear in fruit trees, however the regular and cedar trees seem to have a higher spawn rate.
> 2.  It's been my experience that leaving open areas in your town increases the spawn rates of the scorpions and tarantulas.
> 3.  No, tarantulas and scorpions do not appear when the gate is open.



Thank you very much for answering!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Peg said:


> Unfortunately, it's not the same reaction as a dream visit--the villager will act like any other villager.



Aww, that's a pity... but I understand why they'd do that, otherwise it'd be way too awkward... like... "so, you have a secret second life? when I can't find you around you traveled to this other town and pretended to live only here?" x))


----------



## Sarafina7

Kitsey said:


> Peg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are dream addresses static or do they change every time you update them?
> 
> 
> 
> Dream addresses remain the same if you use the same 3DS/2DS to update your dream town.  If you use a different DS, a new dream address will be assigned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Super, that's what I'd hoped. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Actually, I've been playing my town on the same 3DS and my dream address has changed twice -  once on June 28 and once today (July 18). I don't why it changed.


----------



## Kitsey

Sarafina7 said:


> Actually, I've been playing my town on the same 3DS and my dream address has changed twice -  once on June 28 and once today (July 18). I don't why it changed.



Boooo  Did you notice that it changed after updating your dream, or just randomly?


----------



## Adonis-Sun

I have a question about Amiibo cards....
okay, say I have ten villagers, but scan in a villager from a card to replace villager A. Villager will be in boxes, but can they be adopted by another player? So I could just force out, say, Fuana, replace with Meregue, then Marina and so on, and they could all go to good homes? 
Because if that's the cause that would be awesome.


----------



## Feraligator

Can you adopt another villager on the same day after a previously adopted villager has their plot set in your town?

(i.e. can I ask Biskit to move in if Walker has his house plot in my town? Or is it safer to wait until Walker has his house set up in my town before asking Biskit to move in.)


----------



## Sarafina7

Kitsey said:


> Boooo  Did you notice that it changed after updating your dream, or just randomly?


 After I updated the dream. In fact, both times Luna told me that the address changed and what the new address is.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Is there any way to know how many villagers you've cycled through? I'm trying to get Phoebe after losing her to a time travel mishap, but I have no idea how to tell when I can get her again.


----------



## tobiochan

Botari1999 said:


> Is there any way to know how many villagers you've cycled through? I'm trying to get Phoebe after losing her to a time travel mishap, but I have no idea how to tell when I can get her again.



If I'm not wrong Phoebe will stop appearing on main street once you've gotten through the 16 villager cycle.


----------



## Cheremtasy

tobiochan said:


> If I'm not wrong Phoebe will stop appearing on main street once you've gotten through the 16 villager cycle.



Ah okay, I thought it was that but I wasn't too sure? Thank you.


----------



## Loriii

JezDayy said:


> Can you adopt another villager on the same day after a previously adopted villager has their plot set in your town?
> 
> (i.e. can I ask Biskit to move in if Walker has his house plot in my town? Or is it safer to wait until Walker has his house set up in my town before asking Biskit to move in.)



Yes, you can adopt right away as long as you have space (counting Walker's plot). Like for example. If Walker would be your 9th villager, you can still adopt Biskit to be your 10th.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Adonis-Sun said:


> I have a question about Amiibo cards....
> okay, say I have ten villagers, but scan in a villager from a card to replace villager A. Villager will be in boxes, but can they be adopted by another player? So I could just force out, say, Fuana, replace with Meregue, then Marina and so on, and they could all go to good homes?
> Because if that's the cause that would be awesome.



Yes, that's how amiibo cycling works nowadays. There's many threads in the villager adopting plaza in this forum who use this method.



Botari1999 said:


> Is there any way to know how many villagers you've cycled through? I'm trying to get Phoebe after losing her to a time travel mishap, but I have no idea how to tell when I can get her again.



You can keep their goodbye letters in the post office and count them.


----------



## Cheremtasy

CaramelCookie said:


> You can keep their goodbye letters in the post office and count them.



True, though I don't think I have them all. Phoebe left like 2 years ago haha.


----------



## Feraligator

master.leor said:


> Yes, you can adopt right away as long as you have space (counting Walker's plot). Like for example. If Walker would be your 9th villager, you can still adopt Biskit to be your 10th.




Thank you so much!


----------



## moonphyx

I hope someone will be able to confirm this; I have a couple villagers in the void, is it true that they are cleared if I visit someone with 10 villagers?

Also, if I have a villager currently in boxes, can I ask another villager to move in while they are in boxes? Or do they have to be gone before I ask?


----------



## Mu~

moonphyx said:


> Also, if I have a villager currently in boxes, can I ask another villager to move in while they are in boxes? Or do they have to be gone before I ask?


I think you can invite another villager as long as you have 9. If the villager in boxes is your 10th, you can't until they are gone.


----------



## Mu~

How do I get my villagers to ping me more often? I've been playing for a long time the past few days, and I run around them and they never ping me to tell me they're moving, the last move out was like 6 days ago already.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Mu~ said:


> How do I get my villagers to ping me more often? I've been playing for a long time the past few days, and I run around them and they never ping me to tell me they're moving, the last move out was like 6 days ago already.



There's a method called the diving method.
You need a wetsuit and a timer to do this, and it's recommended that your pockets are filled with things such as bells, flowers or other gardening things so that the pings won't be dumb things like asking for your things or giving you items.
You basically set the timer for 5 minutes and go into the water. You really just need to swim away form the shore, though some people say diving actually helps. During those 5 minutes in the water, the villagers' dialogue resets, so once the 5 minutes are up you can go walk around to see if anyone will ping you. You can also just stay put in the water while you go do something else (which is what I do), though the jellyfish can be quite annoying to hear. ^^"
 I feel like many people may be too impatient for this method? But I personally find it useful and am willing to go through all the trouble. I use it when I want more PWP suggestions.

And in terms of getting a villager to move out, you just have to ignore them for a few days and they should ping you about moving (at least that's the pattern I notice in my game).
I find that being nice to them and talking to them then suddenly ignoring them for a few days does the trick. 

I hope this was somewhat helpful for you.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Wait, I'm not sure about this, but can the newest/most recent villager in your town ping you to move out?


----------



## Feraligator

Botari1999 said:


> There's a method called the diving method.
> You need a wetsuit and a timer to do this, and it's recommended that your pockets are filled with things such as bells, flowers or other gardening things so that the pings won't be dumb things like asking for your things or giving you items.
> You basically set the timer for 5 minutes and go into the water. You really just need to swim away form the shore, though some people say diving actually helps. During those 5 minutes in the water, the villagers' dialogue resets, so once the 5 minutes are up you can go walk around to see if anyone will ping you. You can also just stay put in the water while you go do something else (which is what I do), though the jellyfish can be quite annoying to hear. ^^"
> I feel like many people may be too impatient for this method? But I personally find it useful and am willing to go through all the trouble. I use it when I want more PWP suggestions.
> 
> And in terms of getting a villager to move out, you just have to ignore them for a few days and they should ping you about moving (at least that's the pattern I notice in my game).
> I find that being nice to them and talking to them then suddenly ignoring them for a few days does the trick.
> 
> I hope this was somewhat helpful for you.



Is there something I'm doing wrong with the diving trick? 

I was doing it yesterday and I trapped all my villagers. I swam to the corner of the bit that's bordered off and just waited there for 5 minutes. 
The first few times, a villager pinged but it was about catchphrases or random stuff like UFOs. 
Then, after that, none of them pinged at all.


----------



## CaramelCookie

JezDayy said:


> Then, after that, none of them pinged at all.



Probably you played for more than 30 minutes. When that time limit comes, you have to actively speak to someone and they'll throw that "wow, you look so tired, better take a break"  dialogue. After that, you'll get pings from everyone again for more 30 minutes, when you have to repeat the cycle.


----------



## Feraligator

CaramelCookie said:


> Probably you played for more than 30 minutes. When that time limit comes, you have to actively speak to someone and they'll throw that "wow, you look so tired, better take a break"  dialogue. After that, you'll get pings from everyone again for more 30 minutes, when you have to repeat the cycle.



Ohhhh I see! This makes so much sense now, thank you!

Would I have to talk to 1 villager only? Seeing as only one normally tells you to take a break.


----------



## CaramelCookie

JezDayy said:


> Ohhhh I see! This makes so much sense now, thank you!
> 
> Would I have to talk to 1 villager only? Seeing as only one normally tells you to take a break.



Yes, just one will unlock pinging for everyone. But do notice that the one you speak to won't ping, so choose well.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Botari1999 said:


> Wait, I'm not sure about this, but can the newest/most recent villager in your town ping you to move out?



Still looking for an answer to this?


----------



## crispmaples

Another villager question... With the new amiibo update, Can you invite a villager from someone else's RV to your town? And does the exclude the special characters like the sanrio? and does that also exclude the new amiibo villagers like felyne?


Or do I have to find a way to get his card and scan him myself?


----------



## Mu~

MayorSuzyPie said:


> Another villager question... With the new amiibo update, Can you invite a villager from someone else's RV to your town? And does the exclude the special characters like the sanrio? and does that also exclude the new amiibo villagers like felyne?
> 
> 
> Or do I have to find a way to get his card and scan him myself?


You can't invite a RV villager from another person's town unless the villager was already living in the town and is in boxes.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Botari1999 said:


> Still looking for an answer to this?



Check this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...th-villager-move-out!&highlight=10th+villager



Mu~ said:


> You can't invite a RV villager from another person's town unless the villager was already living in the town and is in boxes.



Even still, Sanrio, Zelda and Monster Hunter villagers are impossible to adopt. Even if the owner of the card puts them in boxes, the option to invite them to another town just doesn't appear. So you have to scan the cards yourself with these ones.


----------



## Cheremtasy

CaramelCookie said:


> Check this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...th-villager-move-out!&highlight=10th+villager



Ah okay, thank you


----------



## Cheremtasy

Another question, but are you able to give music boxes to villagers through the mail or something like that? By music boxes I mean the ones that you have to have custom made by Cyrus with the giant clam shells. And if you can, can they display it in their house or not?


----------



## Ryanbrave02

Quick question...Can the town tree grow while you are in the town, or do I have to kinda walk to the shopping district or something?


----------



## Peg

Botari1999 said:


> Another question, but are you able to give music boxes to villagers through the mail or something like that? By music boxes I mean the ones that you have to have custom made by Cyrus with the giant clam shells. And if you can, can they display it in their house or not?



Yes, you can send the customized music boxes to your villagers through the mail.  However, I've never had a villager display the gifted music box.




Ryanbrave02 said:


> Quick question...Can the town tree grow while you are in the town, or do I have to kinda walk to the shopping district or something?



The town tree growth is based on play time and unique game days.  So, yes, the time you're in the town counts--you don't have to walk to your shopping district.

Stages:

- Starting tree
- 5 days and 5 hours
- 20 days and 20 hours
- 50 days and 50 hours
- 100 days and 100 hours
- 180 days and 180 hours
- 300 days and 300 hours
- 500 days and 500 hours


----------



## Vonny

Is resetting for villager house plot locations the same as it was before the update?


----------



## Laureline

Vonny said:


> Is resetting for villager house plot locations the same as it was before the update?


Yes plot resetting is still the same. Except now villagers won't plot on qr codes, unless there is enough space even with the codes. They'll also plot on them if no desired space is cleared for them.


----------



## Chelinka

Lykaios said:


> Yes plot resetting is still the same. Except now villagers won't plot on qr codes, unless there is enough space even with the codes. They'll also plot on them if no desired space is cleared for them.



So there is no way to make sure you don't get random voids? (Except by having 10 villagers ofc)


----------



## CaramelCookie

Chelinka said:


> So there is no way to make sure you don't get random voids? (Except by having 10 villagers ofc)



There's no way of avoiding the void unless you have 10 villagers. But if you put patterns on the whole town and only leave certain 3x3 spots, at least the voided villagers will go into one of this and hopefully won't ruin your town.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Peg said:


> Yes, you can send the customized music boxes to your villagers through the mail.  However, I've never had a villager display the gifted music box.



Oh okay, thank you for answering. ^^


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Does talking to a villager when they think of moving, then denying, then save-quitting the game, stop anyone from moving out?


----------



## Chelinka

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Does talking to a villager when they think of moving, then denying, then save-quitting the game, stop anyone from moving out?



I mean if they said they won't move out anymore, they won't and you got a few days before someone else will try to.


----------



## Feraligator

When you move an amiibo villager in (e.g. Wolfgang) and kick out a present villager (e.g. Limberg), will Wolfgang move into Limberg's spot without doubt or can you change their house plot location?


----------



## ExpertaEnNada

JezDayy said:


> When you move an amiibo villager in (e.g. Wolfgang) and kick out a present villager (e.g. Limberg), will Wolfgang move into Limberg's spot without doubt or can you change their house plot location?



Is in a random spot!


----------



## Purple*-*haze

URGENT oki so I recently adopted Rudy from someone else's town, all went well but when I got back to my town I fell asleep and my 3DS died before I could save, does the train station save him coming over for me? Or is he gone?


----------



## moonphyx

Purple*-*haze said:


> URGENT oki so I recently adopted Rudy from someone else's town, all went well but when I got back to my town I fell asleep and my 3DS died before I could save, does the train station save him coming over for me? Or is he gone?



Yes I'm pretty certain the train station saves after you adopt.


----------



## Purple*-*haze

Ahh that's a relief, tysm!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Chelinka said:


> I mean if they said they won't move out anymore, they won't and you got a few days before someone else will try to.



But what if i dont play the game after i save quitted? Some people said that this method works for leaving the game out for more than ten moving days. They say it will stop anyone from moving out. Is it true?


----------



## duckvely

Before the Amiibo update, I know that as long as someone pinged you could time-travel as far ahead as you wanted safely if you save and quit after denying their request to move. Does this still work? Thanks for any help


----------



## Mu~

Is having 8 villagers for 2/3 days in a row normal? I thought as soon as the 9th moved out, someone else would plot.


----------



## Chelinka

Mu~ said:


> Is having 8 villagers for 2/3 days in a row normal? I thought as soon as the 9th moved out, someone else would plot.


Yes it's normal. With every day of someone not moving in, the chance increases


----------



## Kitsey

bogummy said:


> Before the Amiibo update, I know that as long as someone pinged you could time-travel as far ahead as you wanted safely if you save and quit after denying their request to move. Does this still work? Thanks for any help



Yep, it still works after the update


----------



## YunaMoon

Question! In order to trade villagers, do the trading villagers have to be in boxes? Or can you just go trade?

Thank you


----------



## Peg

YunaMoon said:


> Question! In order to trade villagers, do the trading villagers have to be in boxes? Or can you just go trade?
> 
> Thank you



The villager(s) have to be in boxes (moving-out stage).


----------



## YunaMoon

Peg said:


> The villager(s) have to be in boxes (moving-out stage).



Oh okay! Thank you!


----------



## Snooty

I would like to time travel to a point where I am able to sell my town (my town is still fairly new), but when I changed the time to when I though I was able to, my town tree was still the same. Is there a trick to it, or did I just do something wrong? Does this work at all? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Snooty said:


> I would like to time travel to a point where I am able to sell my town (my town is still fairly new), but when I changed the time to when I though I was able to, my town tree was still the same. Is there a trick to it, or did I just do something wrong? Does this work at all? Any help would be appreciated!



You have to play for real life 50 hours and in-game 50 days. So if you haven't achieved the IRL hours, even if you time travel 50 days it won't work. If you don't actually want to play, just leave the game open with your mayor standing (plug in the charger too) and go to sleep, and in a few days you'll have the 50 hours.


----------



## Snooty

Ah, thanks!


----------



## 5cm/s

hi! so yesterday i scanned in daisy and asked her to move in. i know that amiibo villagers tend to favor the plot locations of the villager they replaced, but i left her two extra spots she could plot of she wanted to...

i started plot resetting this morning, and on my first try, she's in a really really good spot. i read somewhere online that if you're in the middle of plot resetting and open up your mayor instead of a new character, the villager's plot will be where it was for the first reset... can anyone confirm this? if it's true, i think i would be able to load up my mayor character without having to go through the nastiness of making a big dirt patch in my town...

i just want to avoid making that dumb dirt patch if i can... 

thanks!!


----------



## HHoney

5cm/s said:


> hi! so yesterday i scanned in daisy and asked her to move in. i know that amiibo villagers tend to favor the plot locations of the villager they replaced, but i left her two extra spots she could plot of she wanted to...
> 
> i started plot resetting this morning, and on my first try, she's in a really really good spot. i read somewhere online that if you're in the middle of plot resetting and open up your mayor instead of a new character, the villager's plot will be where it was for the first reset... can anyone confirm this? if it's true, i think i would be able to load up my mayor character without having to go through the nastiness of making a big dirt patch in my town...
> 
> i just want to avoid making that dumb dirt patch if i can...
> 
> thanks!!



Just because the plot looks good without getting an alt character to set up a tent does not mean it will be there next time!

If you like the spot you HAVE to walk with Nook, place your tent, and save with Isabelle. Otherwise they can plot somewhere else next time!


----------



## 5cm/s

HHoney said:


> Just because the plot looks good without getting an alt character to set up a tent does not mean it will be there next time!
> 
> If you like the spot you HAVE to walk with Nook, place your tent, and save with Isabelle. Otherwise they can plot somewhere else next time!



thanks! i saved with the new character anyway because i just wanted to be careful, and good thing i did- thanks for info!!


----------



## Kitsey

Do mosquitoes appear in dream towns, and can they bite people?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Can bagworms and mole crickets appear during multiplayer or not?


----------



## aericell

If I have 10 villagers and one is in boxes (and is already adopted), would I be able to go to another town to adopt another villager while their house is still in my town? Or would I have to wait until their house is completely gone?


----------



## Laureline

LOEY said:


> If I have 10 villagers and one is in boxes (and is already adopted), would I be able to go to another town to adopt another villager while their house is still in my town? Or would I have to wait until their house is completely gone?


I think you have to wait. Cause the villager maybe moved out but their house is still there.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Botari1999 said:


> Can bagworms and mole crickets appear during multiplayer or not?



I'm not 100% sure, but I read somewhere that the only bugs that won't appear if your gate is open are the ones that harm you (bees, tarantulas, scorpions...) so these should appear.


----------



## Peg

Kitsey said:


> Do mosquitoes appear in dream towns, and can they bite people?



I have not encountered mosquitoes in the 500+ dream towns I've visited.



Botari1999 said:


> Can bagworms and mole crickets appear during multiplayer or not?





CaramelCookie said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I read somewhere that the only bugs that won't appear if your gate is open are the ones that harm you (bees, tarantulas, scorpions...) so these should appear.



Mole crickets can appear during multiplayer. Bagworms will not be available during multiplayer.

These insects do not spawn when the town's gate is open:

Ant 
Bagworm
Bee 
Dung Beetle
Flea       
Fly 
Hermit Crab
Mosquito
Scorpion
Spider
Tarantula  
Walking Leaf


----------



## pft7

Is it possible to get pictures of special characters in the campground without using any Amiibo cards? I have never used an Amiibo card for example, and Blanca has an RV in the campground right now. Can I get her picture, and if so, how?


----------



## Kitsey

Peg said:


> I have not encountered mosquitoes in the 500+ dream towns I've visited.



Nice! Thank you, that's what I was hoping.

Another question:
What happens when you say "I'll let it cool" instead of drinking the coffee right away in Brewster's cafe?


----------



## 5cm/s

pft7 said:


> Is it possible to get pictures of special characters in the campground without using any Amiibo cards? I have never used an Amiibo card for example, and Blanca has an RV in the campground right now. Can I get her picture, and if so, how?



no, it's not possible ;;; the campground rvs that aren't from amiibos aren't that interactive, besides buying furniture from them. sorry about that!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kitsey said:


> Nice! Thank you, that's what I was hoping.
> 
> Another question:
> What happens when you say "I'll let it cool" instead of drinking the coffee right away in Brewster's cafe?



brewster gets all "what? no girl, drink it now."
and if you refuse again he's like "yo yo i really have to insist you drink it noW!"
and i think it just goes on and on until you drink it and then you still burn yourself. there's no escape from ridiculously hot coffee.


----------



## Feraligator

I'm going to assume that you are able to ask someone to move into your town the same day someone is in boxes.

Is this correct?

Otherwise I'm stumped because Vic was in boxes yesterday and I randomly got Robin from the void the day after.


----------



## pft7

5cm/s said:


> no, it's not possible ;;; the campground rvs that aren't from amiibos aren't that interactive, besides buying furniture from them. sorry about that!



That's fine, thank you for answering. To follow up, do you know the breakdown of which characters have non-Amiibo RVs and which ones do?


----------



## 5cm/s

pft7 said:


> That's fine, thank you for answering. To follow up, do you know the breakdown of which characters have non-Amiibo RVs and which ones do?



so the rvs you see normally in your campgrounds are the non-amiibo ones. so, that's: joan, zipper t. bunny, wendell, jingle, pascal, gulliver, and maybe a couple others i'm forgetting.

if you want to know which ones you have to scan in to get, there are 50 welcome amiibo cards and 6 sanrio cards that bring up rvs. here's a list for you: x. all amiibo figurines can also be scanned in to bring up rvs (this is how people can get celeste, isabelle, resettie, timmy and tommy, etc. into their rv parks).

hope that answered your question! i was a lil confused haha :')


----------



## Voldecourt

Which hair color/accessory do you think looks better? I'm torn. On one hand I like the yellow ribbon more but the blonde hair matches the outfit better. Or does anyone know of another dark pink hat accessory that would work? Going for a superhero look. Sorry if this is the wrong place to be asking this question.

EDIT: Pictures should be working now I hope


----------



## pft7

5cm/s said:


> so the rvs you see normally in your campgrounds are the non-amiibo ones. so, that's: joan, zipper t. bunny, wendell, jingle, pascal, gulliver, and maybe a couple others i'm forgetting.
> 
> if you want to know which ones you have to scan in to get, there are 50 welcome amiibo cards and 6 sanrio cards that bring up rvs. here's a list for you: x. all amiibo figurines can also be scanned in to bring up rvs (this is how people can get celeste, isabelle, resettie, timmy and tommy, etc. into their rv parks).
> 
> hope that answered your question! i was a lil confused haha :')



(Just this one more bit, I swear.) So I see the 50 villager RVs and the 6 Sanrio RVs on the Animal Crossing wiki, and I found this list of Amiibo figurines:

http://www.nintendo.com/amiibo/games/detail/animal-crossing-new-leaf-3ds

So, the Animal Crossing figurines bring in those characters' RVs and you can get their pictures, (Celeste, Isabelle, Mr. Resetti, Timmy and Tommy, etcetera) but you cannot get the pictures from the normal RVs, (Joan, Zipper T. Bunny, Wendell, Jingle, Pascal, Gulliver, etcetera) which is what you helpfully told me above. (Even though you can at least get Zipper, Jingle, Mr. Resetti's, and some other's pictures elsewhere in game.)


----------



## 5cm/s

pft7 said:


> (Just this one more bit, I swear.) So I see the 50 villager RVs and the 6 Sanrio RVs on the Animal Crossing wiki, and I found this list of Amiibo figurines:
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/amiibo/games/detail/animal-crossing-new-leaf-3ds
> 
> So, the Animal Crossing figurines bring in those characters' RVs and you can get their pictures, (Celeste, Isabelle, Mr. Resetti, Timmy and Tommy, etcetera) but you cannot get the pictures from the normal RVs, (Joan, Zipper T. Bunny, Wendell, Jingle, Pascal, Gulliver, etcetera) which is what you helpfully told me above. (Even though you can at least get Zipper, Jingle, Mr. Resetti's, and some other's pictures elsewhere in game.)



ooh one thing that you might want to check with someone who actually uses amiibo figures (i only use cards)- i'm pretty sure you only get npc pictures from amiibo cards, not amiibo figures. i think the amiibo figures just call up the rv, and you can interact with the npc + buy stuff from them, but i don't think you can get their picture.

hopefully someone else sees this who knows! and everything else you said is correct!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voldecourt said:


> View attachment 205477View attachment 205478
> 
> Which hair color/accessory do you think looks better? I'm torn. On one hand I like the yellow ribbon more but the blonde hair matches the outfit better. Or does anyone know of another dark pink hat accessory that would work? Going for a superhero look. Sorry if this is the wrong place to be asking this question.



i think your attachment links are broken! 

if you reupload, i'll definitely give my input!


----------



## Voldecourt

> i think your attachment links are broken!
> 
> if you reupload, i'll definitely give my input!



Thanks, pictures should work now!


----------



## 5cm/s

Voldecourt said:


> Thanks, pictures should work now!



personally, i like the second option- with the darker hair and the yellow bow!

you can always make a poll on the main thread, so that more people can give you an opinion!


----------



## Pancake225

I have been thinking lately of getting the hello kitty amiibo cards pack.
My question is , Can the villagers to move into my town? Thanks!  : )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh nvm. 150$ for the pack. Jesus Christ. I'll pass. LOL


----------



## Kitsey

Ok, this happened today and freaked me out a bit and I was wondering if it's normal/happened to anybody else. Rudy was inside his house, so I went in to talk to him a few times. He tells me there's a rumor that I'm a world traveler. Now, since he talked about a rumor, that should mean no one's planning on moving, right? But a few minutes later, Deirdre said that Zucker wants to move out. I stopped him in time, but I'm really confused about what Rudy said. Should I only pay attention to the villagers who are currently outdoors, or what?


----------



## Pancake225

Kitsey said:


> Ok, this happened today and freaked me out a bit and I was wondering if it's normal/happened to anybody else. Rudy was inside his house, so I went in to talk to him a few times. He tells me there's a rumor that I'm a world traveler. Now, since he talked about a rumor, that should mean no one's planning on moving, right? But a few minutes later, Deirdre said that Zucker wants to move out. I stopped him in time, but I'm really confused about what Rudy said. Should I only pay attention to the villagers who are currently outdoors, or what?



Same here. I've been called several times a time traveler although I have not had any issues dealing with  the villagers moving out at all.  I guess you can take a -few days- break  from TT , talk to your  villagers and it will all go back to normal. That's what I usually do and it works fine.


----------



## Vonny

What do you guys think would be faster for new house plot locations temporary patterns (every 4 or so squares) or reset trick?  

Is there a guide?  I noticed when I do the reset trick villagers only pick a few spots since I have so many PWP's.  I guess I could do a mixture of both


----------



## 5cm/s

Vonny said:


> What do you guys think would be faster for new house plot locations temporary patterns (every 4 or so squares) or reset trick?
> 
> Is there a guide?  I noticed when I do the reset trick villagers only pick a few spots since I have so many PWP's.  I guess I could do a mixture of both



i do a mixture of both! so i place qrs every two spots on my map, and leave a couple places for the villager to plot. it should be just fine, but i always plot reset too just to make sure i didn't leave out a spot, and to make sure they go into the right place. usually it goes really well like this- my last villager move in was teddy and when i did these things, i got him into place in only 4 resets (the first three times, he insisted on plotting where i was going to put my new character house yknow )!

hope that helps! best to keep it safe and do both


----------



## Vizionari

does anyone know a good path border tutorial? tried to make one by eyeballing paths online but would probably do better with an actual guide lmao


----------



## Snooty

Kitsey said:


> Ok, this happened today and freaked me out a bit and I was wondering if it's normal/happened to anybody else. Rudy was inside his house, so I went in to talk to him a few times. He tells me there's a rumor that I'm a world traveler. Now, since he talked about a rumor, that should mean no one's planning on moving, right? But a few minutes later, Deirdre said that Zucker wants to move out. I stopped him in time, but I'm really confused about what Rudy said. Should I only pay attention to the villagers who are currently outdoors, or what?



Rumors about your mayor are different than the rumor dialogue villagers will say when nobody is moving. There are many different labels villagers will call you (world traveler, homewtown hero, pro listener, etc.) but these have no relation to whether other villagers are moving or not. 




			
				Animal Crossing Wiki said:
			
		

> Cranky villagers will state that rumors can be frightening.
> Jock villagers may ask to spread rumors about their latest world record, or complain that others say that they are a prince from another planet.
> Normal villagers will comment that they will only spread rumors they have seen themselves.
> Lazy villagers will tell the player that there's a rumor of another villager having very ticklish feet, and that they will use it to their advantage in the future.
> Smug villagers may remark that they have done things with other villagers, but refuse to elaborate on the details.
> Snooty villagers will use fabricated examples to show the player that simple rumors can spread very quickly. They will also be concerned if it's rumored that they've been talking about the player behind their back.
> Uchi villagers will complain that rumors are circulating that they are known for one sport, when it is in fact another.
> Peppy villagers will ask the player for any gossip, think you are keeping something secret, and ask for you to give them the details.



These quotes are the dialogue a villager will say when no villager is thinking of moving. Otherwise, a villager will say "so-and-so villager is thinking of moving..." or whatever. So to use your example, Rudy to talked about _you_, the player, and labelled you one of their many labels but he did not say the lines jock villagers will say when nobody is moving. Deirdre, however, talked about how another villager was moving.

Hopefully this helped!


----------



## TheCrystalClods

I came to ask a question that has been itching me for a while: How long does it take by resetting your town to get a certain character (weird, I know) I want to know because in my Animal Crossing New Leaf town, my favorite villager, Biskit, moved out. (This wasn't needed was it? I know it is a question to never be answered)


----------



## CaramelCookie

KiraTheGreatestHumanBeing said:


> I came to ask a question that has been itching me for a while: How long does it take by resetting your town to get a certain character (weird, I know) I want to know because in my Animal Crossing New Leaf town, my favorite villager, Biskit, moved out. (This wasn't needed was it? I know it is a question to never be answered)



You'll need to go through the 16 villager cycle first. After the 16th villager has moved out, there's a possibility Biskit could appear on your campsite or move in as the random 9th villager if you get to 8, but it's a one in 458 chance. 
You can adopt him here on the forums quickly, though, so just go through the cycle and I'm sure people will help you adopt him.


----------



## Kitsey

Snooty said:


> Rumors about your mayor are different than the rumor dialogue villagers will say when nobody is moving. There are many different labels villagers will call you (world traveler, homewtown hero, pro listener, etc.) but these have no relation to whether other villagers are moving or not.



OMG thank you so much! I thought that _any_ kind of rumor meant no move-outs - I'm really glad I asked. There's still so much I don't know about this game :')

Ok, I created a dream address for the first time today (yelling internally), and I set out some clothes for visitors to wear. Are they far enough to the side so they won't get removed by the bed + Luna? I'm 99% sure they're fine where they are, but I just wanted to be certain


----------



## 5cm/s

Kitsey said:


> OMG thank you so much! I thought that _any_ kind of rumor meant no move-outs - I'm really glad I asked. There's still so much I don't know about this game :')
> 
> Ok, I created a dream address for the first time today (yelling internally), and I set out some clothes for visitors to wear. Are they far enough to the side so they won't get removed by the bed + Luna? I'm 99% sure they're fine where they are, but I just wanted to be certain



i think they should be fine there! i always place my stuff next to the tree just to be safe, but your placement should work out nicely!


----------



## Pancake225

What's the name of this puppy?!
 He's so adorable.


----------



## Kitsey

Pancake225 said:


> What's the name of this puppy?!
> He's so adorable.
> 
> View attachment 205752



That's Shep  He has the Smug personality.


----------



## Pancake225

Kitsey said:


> That's Shep  He has the Smug personality.



Thank you!!


----------



## Chick

Kitsey said:


> OMG thank you so much! I thought that _any_ kind of rumor meant no move-outs - I'm really glad I asked. There's still so much I don't know about this game :')
> 
> Ok, I created a dream address for the first time today (yelling internally), and I set out some clothes for visitors to wear. Are they far enough to the side so they won't get removed by the bed + Luna? I'm 99% sure they're fine where they are, but I just wanted to be certain



That'll be fine, Luna won't land on your items. And your town looks interesting! I'm going to visit it!


----------



## Feraligator

I have a rock 1 space away from the river. Can I place a bridge behind it?

E.g.

RRBBRR
RRBBRR
???????
???O???

R = river
B = bridge
? = grass
O = rock


----------



## 5cm/s

JezDayy said:


> I have a rock 1 space away from the river. Can I place a bridge behind it?
> 
> E.g.
> 
> RRBBRR
> RRBBRR
> –––––––
> –––O–––
> 
> R = river
> B = bridge
> – = grass
> O = rock



yes, you should be able to! i accidentally built a bridge like this a couple months ago hahah- i was on the opposite bank of the river and i didn't realize the rock was right in front of the bridge on the other side and approved the building. i've since gotten rid of that bridge and erected a new one, but it's definitely possible!


----------



## Feraligator

5cm/s said:


> yes, you should be able to! i accidentally built a bridge like this a couple months ago hahah- i was on the opposite bank of the river and i didn't realize the rock was right in front of the bridge on the other side and approved the building. i've since gotten rid of that bridge and erected a new one, but it's definitely possible!



Thanks for the response! 

I have another two questions:

1. When a villager in your town is in boxes, can you ask someone else to move in on the same day from another town?

2. Can villagers use the hot spring? http://68.media.tumblr.com/6b18193c08d0401d4a0890eabbce476f/tumblr_npstmeWfLt1u2b9ato1_1280.jpg 
I've never built the hot spring before so I'm not sure if it's interactive.


----------



## CaramelCookie

JezDayy said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I have another two questions:
> 
> 1. When a villager in your town is in boxes, can you ask someone else to move in on the same day from another town?
> 
> 2. Can villagers use the hot spring? http://68.media.tumblr.com/6b18193c08d0401d4a0890eabbce476f/tumblr_npstmeWfLt1u2b9ato1_1280.jpg
> I've never built the hot spring before so I'm not sure if it's interactive.



1 - no, you'll have to wait until their house is gone.
2 - no, that's either a hack or a photoshop job. Villagers don't interact with any PWPs at all except for the benches and other stuff you can sit on (ex: the boot sculpture)


----------



## Feraligator

CaramelCookie said:


> 1 - no, you'll have to wait until their house is gone.
> 2 - no, that's either a hack or a photoshop job. Villagers don't interact with any PWPs at all except for the benches and other stuff you can sit on (ex: the boot sculpture)



1. I'm really confused then... once Vic moved out, Robin's plot appeared on the same day. She was a voided villager from my other town. Vic was my 10th villager.


----------



## CaramelCookie

JezDayy said:


> 1. I'm really confused then... once Vic moved out, Robin's plot appeared on the same day. She was a voided villager from my other town. Vic was my 10th villager.



Yes, from my experience, voided villagers can ""be invited"" by the game if you have someone in boxes, but you can't invite someone yourself. Real bummer, I think. The game prioritizes voids.


----------



## Feraligator

CaramelCookie said:


> Yes, from my experience, voided villagers can ""be invited"" by the game if you have someone in boxes, but you can't invite someone yourself. Real bummer, I think. The game prioritizes voids.



Omg this sucks! Is there any way to avoid this then? Because I was going to ask for someone to move in but Robin plotted her house in my town literally the day after Vic was in boxes.


----------



## CaramelCookie

JezDayy said:


> Omg this sucks! Is there any way to avoid this then? Because I was going to ask for someone to move in but Robin plotted her house in my town literally the day after Vic was in boxes.



The only way is not going online at all if you have someone in boxes or a space except if it's for the adoption town. Even so, after you adopt someone and leave the town, do not go online again until the new plot appears. I have invited someone when I had 9 villagers and they agreed, but the same day I had a visitor and the next day, the plot was for a voided villager from their town and not the one I invited first, so it's better to be safe.


----------



## Feraligator

CaramelCookie said:


> The only way is not going online at all if you have someone in boxes or a space except if it's for the adoption town. Even so, after you adopt someone and leave the town, do not go online again until the new plot appears. I have invited someone when I had 9 villagers and they agreed, but the same day I had a visitor and the next day, the plot was for a voided villager from their town and not the one I invited first, so it's better to be safe.



Ack ok, so basically, turn off wireless communication then (the yellow light)? Because this villager actually came from my other town which I transfer things via local play.


----------



## CaramelCookie

JezDayy said:


> Ack ok, so basically, turn off wireless communication then (the yellow light)? Because this villager actually came from my other town which I transfer things via local play.



You don't need to turn it off, just don't interact with any other towns, be it by streetpass, internet, local play, etc, and it'll be safe. If you have 2 Nintendo 3DS it'd be safer to keep the one of them turned off the whole time you have 9 villagers or less, because who knows... x)


----------



## Mu~

The fireworks are happening right now and when I talk to Isabelle she never asks me about using a custom design for the fireworks. What should I do? I have it as a daily meow coupon initiative.


----------



## 5cm/s

Mu~ said:


> The fireworks are happening right now and when I talk to Isabelle she never asks me about using a custom design for the fireworks. What should I do? I have it as a daily meow coupon initiative.



to submit a custom design for the fireworks, you had to have submitted it before the fireworks started. it was when isabelle was standing out all day "setting up" for the show ;; unless you tt back a few hours, you'll probably have to wait until next week ;;;


----------



## Pancake225

Can I invite the snario villagers (Hello kitty edition) To move into my town when its already full?
I mean it would feel kinda weird when a villager asks you to exchange them with someone else.
Thanks.


----------



## Kitsey

Pancake225 said:


> Can I invite the snario villagers (Hello kitty edition) To move into my town when its already full?
> I mean it would feel kinda weird when a villager asks you to exchange them with someone else.
> Thanks.



You can if you own their amiibo card and you have an amiibo card reader/your 3DS has amiibo reading capability. Unfortunately the Sanrio villagers can't be adopted from someone else's town. I don't think the Zelda or Splatoon villagers can either.

Any villager can move to your town, even if you have 10 already, if you use their amiibo card. Like you said, Wisp will just ask you who you'd like to kick out to make room for the new one


----------



## Pancake225

Kitsey said:


> You can if you own their amiibo card and you have an amiibo card reader/your 3DS has amiibo reading capability. Unfortunately the Sanrio villagers can't be adopted from someone else's town. I don't think the Zelda or Splatoon villagers can either.
> 
> Any villager can move to your town, even if you have 10 already, if you use their amiibo card. Like you said, Wisp will just ask you who you'd like to kick out to make room for the new one


Hey , Thanks for the answer! Yeah I know I can swap villagers.
Iam asking about the snario RV villagers (Hello kitty edition). :c
Can they move into your town when its already full? ( when they are in their RV)


----------



## Kitsey

The same thing applies to the Sanrio villagers - you can replace one of your current ones with a Sanrio villager if you have their card ^^


----------



## Pancake225

Oh sweet! Thank you!


----------



## molas

Does sending multiple villagers an article of clothing to change into at once (I'm sending three different vilagers a new shirt) have a negative effect? Like will it cause any of them to have less of a chance to change into what I send them?


----------



## CaramelCookie

I've seen some towns using the "lost items" (mitten, book and pouch) as decoration, and thought it was cute, especially the book, if left near a bench. But when I picked one up and tried to drop it in the desired place, I couldn't! So how did they do it? Hacking? Or is there a way to drop it after you first pick it up?


----------



## molas

CaramelCookie said:


> I've seen some towns using the "lost items" (mitten, book and pouch) as decoration, and thought it was cute, especially the book, if left near a bench. But when I picked one up and tried to drop it in the desired place, I couldn't! So how did they do it? Hacking? Or is there a way to drop it after you first pick it up?



I forgot exactly how long, but if you keep it in your pockets for a few days, it'll turn into a droppable item.


----------



## CaramelCookie

molas said:


> I forgot exactly how long, but if you keep it in your pockets for a few days, it'll turn into a droppable item.



I could swear I left one in my pockets once and the next day it wasn't there.... but maybe I'm misremembering. Thank you! I'll try doing that.


----------



## LuckyMoonWriter

I know how to get a tan and how to prevent one, but is there a way to undo one, or will it eventually go away on its own?


----------



## Cheremtasy

So I've been trying to cycle enough villagers to get Phoebe again, and she hasn't been appearing in main street for days. I even scoped the whole area (shops, museum, etc) and she was nowhere. I'm wondering if I managed to cycle enough villagers since she's gone, but part of me feels like it hasn't been that long?


----------



## Pancake225

LuckyMoonWriter said:


> I know how to get a tan and how to prevent one, but is there a way to undo one, or will it eventually go away on its own?



Here are some helpful tips for getting rid of it.

1-Take precautions. When going outside on sunny days, the player should use an umbrella or anything that will block out sun completely.

2-Wait it off. Tans will fade after a while, and with some extra help it should be gone in no time.

3-Stay in a building for long periods of times. Leaving the 3DS/Wii/DS on while the player is inside a building will help remove the tan.

4-Time traveling fifteen days will totally remove a level 5 tan and make the player a level zero tan.

5-Time traveling ten days will remove a level 4 tan and make the player a level zero tan.

If you would like to learn about Tan , click this link:

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tan


----------



## Piggy2026

I see people on here talking about payment either 'tbt' what does that mean?


----------



## Pancake225

Piggy2026 said:


> I see people on here talking about payment either 'tbt' what does that mean?



Tbt is bells you receive when posting on this forum.
Those bells can buy you some collectables on here Or
You can trade them for in game bells.
You currently have 746 Bells which is quite a great amount.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Botari1999 said:


> So I've been trying to cycle enough villagers to get Phoebe again, and she hasn't been appearing in main street for days. I even scoped the whole area (shops, museum, etc) and she was nowhere. I'm wondering if I managed to cycle enough villagers since she's gone, but part of me feels like it hasn't been that long?



Still wondering about this


----------



## Vonny

My bamboo trees used to spawn shoots on the same day but after the update they seem to have gone out of sync.  Did they change how bamboo spawns shoots or is this just a glitch?


----------



## Mu~

How many times can I shake a regular fruit tree before it dies?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Vonny said:
			
		

> My bamboo trees used to spawn shoots on the same day but after the update they seem to have gone out of sync. Did they change how bamboo spawns shoots or is this just a glitch?



Do you check everywhere? Sometimes, bamboo sprouts appear in the most unlikely places. It usually takes 3 days for fruit to spawn after the last harvest.



Mu~ said:


> How many times can I shake a regular fruit tree before it dies?



Regular fruit trees don't die, unlike perfect fruit trees. Perfect fruit trees die after 4-7 harvests.


----------



## krystwal

I have a question regarding the AC:NL Amiibo Cards. 
If you scan an Amiibo Villager to move in, the day they arrive in your town in boxes, 
can I rid of that villager by having other people talking to them then, asking them to move into their own town instead of moving to mine?


----------



## Pancake225

krystwal said:


> I have a question regarding the AC:NL Amiibo Cards.
> If you scan an Amiibo Villager to move in, the day they arrive in your town in boxes,
> can I rid of that villager by having other people talking to them then, asking them to move into their own town instead of moving to mine?


So you want to give your amiibo villager to someone? In that case I don't think so since you are inviting  the Amiibo villager IN your town not out.


----------



## Pancake225

Olaf finally moved out from my village  but unfortunately he's in the Main Street walking. Every time I see him there ,  I vomit.
Is there anyway to make  Ex villagers disappear from Main Street? 
*Please  say yes*
Thanks!


----------



## Burumun

Botari1999 said:


> Still wondering about this



From what I know, if it really hasn't been that long, villagers won't show up on Main Street until you've moved out a few villagers (I found a post on GameFAQs that says 5, but I think I've also seen 3). Otherwise, if you've already seen her and you believe you've cycled out 16 villagers, then she could be out of your cycle and you could try to get her again. Alternatively, if you have her Amiibo card, you can scan her in again without having to worry about the cycle.



krystwal said:


> I have a question regarding the AC:NL Amiibo Cards.
> If you scan an Amiibo Villager to move in, the day they arrive in your town in boxes,
> can I rid of that villager by having other people talking to them then, asking them to move into their own town instead of moving to mine?



They will arrive in boxes the way a normal villager does, meaning they're unpacking. You cannot get them to move into someone else's town, unless you have them scan the card, or you move the villager out by replacing them with another scanned Amiibo villager - Amiibo villagers will not move out on their own. Once you scan the new card to move in the new villager, the old villager will immediately be in boxes.



Pancake225 said:


> Olaf finally moved out from my village  but unfortunately he's in the Main Street walking. Every time I see him there ,  I vomit.
> Is there anyway to make  Ex villagers disappear from Main Street?
> *Please  say yes*
> Thanks!



If 16 villagers move out from your town after Olaf, he will disappear from Main Street. However, this is also an indicator you can get him as a villager again.


----------



## pft7

Okay, Kody pinged a lot of in-game days ago and I ignored him and Big Top said he was moving so I was accepting this because I would like his house out of the way. I swear I have not spoken to him on a ping and have been time travelling forward one day at a time and he still hasn't moved and it must have been 8-12 in-game days since that first ping I remember. Now I just spoke to Ribbot on a ping and he was threatening to move. I stopped him but how has Kody not moved and decided not to move by himself? What's going on?


----------



## Cheremtasy

Burumun said:


> From what I know, if it really hasn't been that long, villagers won't show up on Main Street until you've moved out a few villagers (I found a post on GameFAQs that says 5, but I think I've also seen 3). Otherwise, if you've already seen her and you believe you've cycled out 16 villagers, then she could be out of your cycle and you could try to get her again. Alternatively, if you have her Amiibo card, you can scan her in again without having to worry about the cycle.



Ah yeah, I meant that I was seeing her on mainstreet, but now I never see her. I know about the amiibo cards too haha but unfortunately i don't have her card rip.


----------



## Vonny

Do dandelion puffs ever go away if you don't pick them? Thinking about using them to decorate


----------



## molas

Vonny said:


> Do dandelion puffs ever go away if you don't pick them? Thinking about using them to decorate


Yes, they do eventually go away. I'm not sure how long it takes. My friend who used them to decorate would take them out to save her dream address, then store them when she was done.


----------



## Burumun

pft7 said:


> Okay, Kody pinged a lot of in-game days ago and I ignored him and Big Top said he was moving so I was accepting this because I would like his house out of the way. I swear I have not spoken to him on a ping and have been time travelling forward one day at a time and he still hasn't moved and it must have been 8-12 in-game days since that first ping I remember. Now I just spoke to Ribbot on a ping and he was threatening to move. I stopped him but how has Kody not moved and decided not to move by himself? What's going on?



Did you skip through his conversation at all? Sometimes villagers will be offended you'd want them to move out, and immediately decide to stay. Otherwise, if you talked to him normally, that can also trigger the conversation to have them rethink moving and decide to stay.

The only other thing I can think of is that you didn't save after that, turned off the game and forgot about it. Villagers don't decide to stay in town without telling you, in my experience.


----------



## Mu~

Julian changed his stupid clothes today, and I wanted to keep him original, any chance that if I send him a letter with his default T-shirt and make him wear it, and then I visit his house I'll be able to buy that ugly second t-shirt and make him become original again?


----------



## Ettienne

Mu~ said:


> Julian changed his stupid clothes today, and I wanted to keep him original, any chance that if I send him a letter with his default T-shirt and make him wear it, and then I visit his house I'll be able to buy that ugly second t-shirt and make him become original again?



There is a chance, yes. But it's also possible Julian might just display the new shirt in his home. You'd have to mail it repeatedly, something like 5 times or so. Again, this could mess up his home, but he'd be more likely to wear the shirt you prefer. You could try carrying one with you in your inventory to see if he'd ping to buy, and potentially wear, the shirt, but it would take longer with no guarantee he'd wear it.


----------



## Mu~

Ettienne said:


> There is a chance, yes. But it's also possible Julian might just display the new shirt in his home. You'd have to mail it repeatedly, something like 5 times or so. Again, this could mess up his home, but he'd be more likely to wear the shirt you prefer. You could try carrying one with you in your inventory to see if he'd ping to buy, and potentially wear, the shirt, but it would take longer with no guarantee he'd wear it.


But if he displays t-shirts in his house, can I buy them so his house returns to normal as well?


----------



## 5cm/s

Mu~ said:


> But if he displays t-shirts in his house, can I buy them so his house returns to normal as well?



if he displays the shirt without it replacing a different furniture item, then you can buy it and his house will still be original, but if he replaced some other furniture item with the shirt, when you buy the shirt, you'll be left with an empty spot and to make his house original again, you'd have to gift him that furniture item and hope he puts it in place :')

hope that helped! i didn't really follow the whole saga so i hope i answered accordingly


----------



## Mu~

How do I check how many visitors I've had for the train station remodelation?


----------



## 5cm/s

Mu~ said:


> How do I check how many visitors I've had for the train station remodelation?



if your town tree is big enough to sit on, you can sit on it, and the montage will tell you how many visitors you've had! if you haven't gotten far enough to be able to sit down, you kind if just have to wait until then ;;;


----------



## Starlaxy

I feel rather stupid asking, but I'm just hoping for some clarification. Amiibo cards are not one-time use, correct? I picked up a second copy of the game today, and it came with a card. While I don't plan on using it (because I really don't like the villager), I would like to know for the future, haha.


----------



## Pancake225

Starlaxy said:


> I feel rather stupid asking, but I'm just hoping for some clarification. Amiibo cards are not one-time use, correct? I picked up a second copy of the game today, and it came with a card. While I don't plan on using it (because I really don't like the villager), I would like to know for the future, haha.



Amiibo cards are not one time use. 

I have used my amiibo cards loads of times and they all work  fine. 

Hopefully this answers  your question.


----------



## Soigne

Has anyone noticed villagers deliberately avoiding you? Sometimes when I'm walking past a villager they turn and go in a different direction, then when I go to walk in front of them again they turn around and go off in another direction. Is this normal or do my villagers want to impeach me


----------



## Starlaxy

It does, thank you!


----------



## JvdB01

I'm just wondering, ever since I updated acnl, my save manager no longer sees any extdata for it, did they remove the thing that would corrupt your safe if you switched sd cards, or did they just hide it better?


----------



## Burumun

Soigne said:


> Has anyone noticed villagers deliberately avoiding you? Sometimes when I'm walking past a villager they turn and go in a different direction, then when I go to walk in front of them again they turn around and go off in another direction. Is this normal or do my villagers want to impeach me



This is normal, my villagers do it to me all the time, as well, and I haven't been impeached (yet). I think it's just how they're programmed to walk, so they stay out of your way as much as possible.


----------



## Starlaxy

If you plop patterns around your town to block off 3x3 areas, and leave open a few 3x3 areas for them to move into, does that prevent villagers from just moving onto your paths? My friend said they don't move onto patterns now unless there's nowhere else for them to go, but I also read that people have had them move onto patterns since the update. And, in relation to that, I also read that they won't move onto flowers now? So I don't need to worry about someone wrecking all of the flowers I've been growing?

Normally I would just wing it because I'm not really a fan of plot resetting (too lazy to do it, haha), but Diva is finally moving out, and that's going to free up a slot for someone else to move in. I just put down a ton of temporary paths and set up a little flower breeding area, so now I'm paranoid whoever moves in is going to ruin everything.


----------



## molas

Starlaxy said:


> If you plop patterns around your town to block off 3x3 areas, and leave open a few 3x3 areas for them to move into, does that prevent villagers from just moving onto your paths? My friend said they don't move onto patterns now unless there's nowhere else for them to go, but I also read that people have had them move onto patterns since the update. And, in relation to that, I also read that they won't move onto flowers now? So I don't need to worry about someone wrecking all of the flowers I've been growing?
> 
> Normally I would just wing it because I'm not really a fan of plot resetting (too lazy to do it, haha), but Diva is finally moving out, and that's going to free up a slot for someone else to move in. I just put down a ton of temporary paths and set up a little flower breeding area, so now I'm paranoid whoever moves in is going to ruin everything.



1. As long as there are open, viable 3x3 spaces, they won't move onto any of your patterns, period.
--- Some people have mentioned that you can only have four buildings (shops, villager and player houses, etc) in a 16x16 acre, and this is preventing some villagers moving into specific designated areas, even with all other potential areas marked off with patterns.
--- Some people have mentioned villagers wont move into a 3x3 plot where a pattern would be blocking off the door space in front of the 3x3, and this is UNTRUE, based on my own personal experience.
2. Villagers can and will move in on top of flowers.


----------



## Starlaxy

molas said:


> 1. As long as there are open, viable 3x3 spaces, they won't move onto any of your patterns, period.
> --- Some people have mentioned that you can only have four buildings (shops, villager and player houses, etc) in a 16x16 acre, and this is preventing some villagers moving into specific designated areas, even with all other potential areas marked off with patterns.
> --- Some people have mentioned villagers wont move into a 3x3 plot where a pattern would be blocking off the door space in front of the 3x3, and this is UNTRUE, based on my own personal experience.
> 2. Villagers can and will move in on top of flowers.



Thank you so much! You've definitely saved me a lot of potential grief, haha. I'll have to remember to scoop up my flowers before the next villager moves in. Thanks again!


----------



## Loriii

molas said:


> 1
> --- Some people have mentioned villagers wont move into a 3x3 plot where a pattern would be blocking off the door space in front of the 3x3, and this is UNTRUE, based on my own personal experience.



I second this. You really don't need to put an additional space for the door (just having 3x3 plot is perfectly fine). The plot is exactly 3x3. There isn't any house or door yet when the new villager move their plot on that specific spot


----------



## lumineerin

Does anyone know if there is an HHA guide anywhere on the forums? My house is around 850,000 points and I'm looking to get 1 million!! Thanks!!


----------



## Starlaxy

Super sorry for asking so many questions! Playing this game again makes me feel stupid, because I cannot wrap my head around the villager move in mechanics no matter how many times I read guides and explanations, apparently. lol

I tt'd to get Diva out of my village, then went back to the correct time and waited for today. I decided to make sure nobody was moving into a weird spot, so I set up a new file, walked all over my village and found no plots. I did this four times, and there was nothing. So I loaded up my mayor, walked around one more time to check again, and still found nothing.

Now, 15 minutes of regular play later, Henry suddenly has a plot set up. I should have seen this, because it's a couple of tiles over from the bridge I normally use (and did use earlier).
Edit: Ok, I tried closing the game without saving, just out of curiosity, and when I started it up again, he was not there. But as soon as I went went into my house and came back out, his plot showed up.

Did I miss something? I thought that they only moved in at the start of a new day? Oooor did my tt'ing to ditch Diva mess things up somehow?
(That said, Henry isn't in an AWFUL spot, so I'm not too bothered. I don't particularly want or need another smug villager, but it is what it is. I'm just very confused and feeling kind of dumb, haha.)


----------



## Pancake225

Is it possible for 3 villagers to live in a row?


----------



## Mu~

Pancake225 said:


> Is it possible for 3 villagers to live in a row?


Yep.


----------



## Sonja

Hello, do you think a tree would grow up if I plant it here?





(I'd like to make a "tree-bench" by cutting it)


----------



## Mu~

Sonja said:


> Hello, do you think a tree would grow up if I plant it here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'd like to make a "tree-bench" by cutting it)



Dig a hole and check it's 1 tile away from the cliff and the water, if it is, then you can.


----------



## Burumun

lumineerin said:


> Does anyone know if there is an HHA guide anywhere on the forums? My house is around 850,000 points and I'm looking to get 1 million!! Thanks!!



Thonky has a guide to the basics. If you're looking for a sort of complete walkthrough to get there, not sure there is one. Personally, I got enough points to get the entire Golden Exterior by always having a series and 1-2 sets per room, I think.



Starlaxy said:


> Super sorry for asking so many questions! Playing this game again makes me feel stupid, because I cannot wrap my head around the villager move in mechanics no matter how many times I read guides and explanations, apparently. lol
> 
> I tt'd to get Diva out of my village, then went back to the correct time and waited for today. I decided to make sure nobody was moving into a weird spot, so I set up a new file, walked all over my village and found no plots. I did this four times, and there was nothing. So I loaded up my mayor, walked around one more time to check again, and still found nothing.
> 
> Now, 15 minutes of regular play later, Henry suddenly has a plot set up. I should have seen this, because it's a couple of tiles over from the bridge I normally use (and did use earlier).
> Edit: Ok, I tried closing the game without saving, just out of curiosity, and when I started it up again, he was not there. But as soon as I went went into my house and came back out, his plot showed up.
> 
> Did I miss something? I thought that they only moved in at the start of a new day? Oooor did my tt'ing to ditch Diva mess things up somehow?
> (That said, Henry isn't in an AWFUL spot, so I'm not too bothered. I don't particularly want or need another smug villager, but it is what it is. I'm just very confused and feeling kind of dumb, haha.)



That's... really weird. Unless when you went into your house, it was because a new day started? Otherwise, I can't see how the plot would've showed up after already starting the day.

I do know that villagers will sometimes not move in until you start up the game normally, though. I think this is to give your new character enough space to move in. If you start up the game normally rather than with a new villager, then since there's no new person who needs a place to live, they're fine with moving in, and will show up.
In future, if you want to avoid it, have the new character move in before you start up your normal character (like when you plot reset).



Sonja said:


> Hello, do you think a tree would grow up if I plant it here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'd like to make a "tree-bench" by cutting it)



It should. If you'd like to be sure, dig the hole and then make sure you can walk all the way around it - there needs to be space on each side so you can get by, although I don't think you have to be able to place things all around it. However, you still might not be able to plant it - if there are too many big plants (bushes, trees, etc. - not flowers, clover or weeds, though) in an acre, you can't grow any more there. Going by what you have in the image, though, I think it'll be fine.


----------



## Sonja

Aye aye thank you it seems the place is right enough


----------



## HappyTails

i have a question. I know that if you sell your town, you can get the PwP you had before you reset. Does that apply to things like the Cafe even if you already built the cafe?


----------



## Pancake225

Coco stopped me and asked for an apple , After I gave her the apple she gave me a lantern in exchange. 
My Q is : is the lantern a piece of furniture that was in her home or is it a junk item ? I really don't want to mess up my villagers houses.


----------



## Alaskanwolf

Hey, is it possible to obtain a villager that is from the rv from another persons town?


----------



## Pancake225

Alaskanwolf said:


> Hey, is it possible to obtain a villager that is from the rv from another persons town?



Unfortunately No.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Pancake225 said:


> Coco stopped me and asked for an apple , After I gave her the apple she gave me a lantern in exchange.
> My Q is : is the lantern a piece of furniture that was in her home or is it a junk item ? I really don't want to mess up my villagers houses.



Everything villagers sell or give you outside of Re-Tail is usually junk. They sell their house items in Re-Tail. But to me, junk furniture is literally junk furniture.


----------



## molas

I'm being bit by the resetting bug.

My only question is, if I sell my town, do I only get to choose from the first four maps, or can I continuously keep resetting for different ones?


----------



## Ettienne

molas said:


> I'm being bit by the resetting bug.
> 
> My only question is, if I sell my town, do I only get to choose from the first four maps, or can I continuously keep resetting for different ones?



Yes, you can map reset like normal as long as you _never save at any point_. This means you can shut it off if you don't like any of the maps Rover offers or if you do choose a map, explore it, and decide you don't like it. Though, you'll have to go through the dialogue of selling your town each time.


----------



## CovisGod

Couple of noob questions.....

1) I've recently bought a new 2DS XL and after two years of not playing AC have continued my save from where I left off, is there anyway of telling how long overall I've been playing for as I'm curious how close I am to my tree being at full growth.

2) When I used to sit at my tree it would show me the history of my Village but now it doesn't ? Is there any reason for this ?

Thanks guys


----------



## molas

Ettienne said:


> Yes, you can map reset like normal as long as you _never save at any point_. This means you can shut it off if you don't like any of the maps Rover offers or if you do choose a map, explore it, and decide you don't like it. Though, you'll have to go through the dialogue of selling your town each time.



Thank you! I was so worried about this.


----------



## Vonny

I just recruited an amiibo villager for a friend.  When will the amiibo villager move in?


----------



## mapleshine

Can I place PWPs on the beach? From my knowledge, you can't, but I'm not sure if that changed with the update. Thanks!


----------



## Mu~

mapleshine said:


> Can I place PWPs on the beach? From my knowledge, you can't, but I'm not sure if that changed with the update. Thanks!


No unless you hack.


----------



## Zavester

I just missed about 3 days of gameplay, is it safe to turn on Animal Crossing and no one would've moved out? Or should I TT to the last day i played? How many days of not playing does it take for a villager to move?


----------



## Burumun

Zavester said:


> I just missed about 3 days of gameplay, is it safe to turn on Animal Crossing and no one would've moved out? Or should I TT to the last day i played? How many days of not playing does it take for a villager to move?



Depends on the last time a villager tried to move out. Villagers now take 10 days to move out, so if the last time a villager tried to move out was a week or more before the last time you played, at least start the game with a new character to check out your town before loading one of your existing characters. If you had a villager try to move out more recently than that, you should be fine.

Villagers won't move out randomly when you don't play for a few days, they still take 10 days to move out from when they decide to do so.


----------



## HappyTails

I have two questions. Okay I'm not planning on building my campsite for a while because two villagers are in the spot where I'm planning on putting my camping area. I know that after 9 villagers have moved in, no more villagers will move in unless they are added from the campsite or invited from another town.

I have two questions
One, will villagers move out even if you don't have 10 villagers in town?
Two: if a villager moves out when I have 9 villagers, let's say Fang moves, will another villager move in randomly so I will be back at 9 even without inviting someone to town?


----------



## Lanstar

HappyTails said:


> I have two questions. Okay I'm not planning on building my campsite for a while because two villagers are in the spot where I'm planning on putting my camping area. I know that after 9 villagers have moved in, no more villagers will move in unless they are added from the campsite or invited from another town.
> 
> I have two questions
> One, will villagers move out even if you don't have 10 villagers in town?
> Two: if a villager moves out when I have 9 villagers, let's say Fang moves, will another villager move in randomly so I will be back at 9 even without inviting someone to town?



Villagers will indeed ask to move out when 9 are in town, and once you have eight this way, another random villager will move in - although the timing of this next move is rather unpredictable.

Also, if the villager you move out was the only villager you had of its personality, the move-in will probably be one of the same personality as that.


----------



## molas

Lanstar said:


> Villagers will indeed ask to move out when 9 are in town, and once you have eight this way, another random villager will move in - although the timing of this next move is rather unpredictable.
> 
> Also, if the villager you move out was the only villager you had of its personality, the move-in will probably be one of the same personality as that.



I just want to point out that, in my experience, the latter is false. If you are lacking in a personality the game will give it to you, but the next organic move-in will never be the same personality as the last villager to move out.


My question is, when I was testing some spots, I was able to place a house 2 blocks from the plaza on the right. Will I be able to place my police station that close? I mismapped and originally though it'd be 3 blocks away. And I can't test it because someone moved in too close before I was able to put patterns down.


----------



## HappyTails

@Lanstar: Okay thank you for answering quickly, Just wanted to be sure just wanted to make sure nothing is going to get thrown off or messed up because I will only have 9 villagers in my town for a while.


----------



## Erin Puppy

I have a question I'm sorry if already been answered I'm on my phone so I can't text search the front page. 

 i'm into clothing design.    when I make a ProDesign I have the option to make dresses, shirts, and hats. 
 my question is how can I design pro designs for skirts?  is it unlocked eventually ?


----------



## Laureline

Erin Puppy said:


> I have a question I'm sorry if already been answered I'm on my phone so I can't text search the front page.
> 
> i'm into clothing design.    when I make a ProDesign I have the option to make dresses, shirts, and hats.
> my question is how can I design pro designs for skirts?  is it unlocked eventually ?


I do not believe you can do that.


----------



## Laureline

Is the garden exterior pink?


----------



## 5cm/s

Lykaios said:


> Is the garden exterior pink?



yes, it's a pale-ish pink with lime green vines around the door


----------



## Laureline

Can you start adopting villagers right after you start a new town? Was thinking about doing that.


----------



## molas

Could a villager place their house here?




The colorful pattern being the villager's house, the x's being the assumed buffer zone.


----------



## molas

Accidental double post, sorry!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Lykaios said:


> Can you start adopting villagers right after you start a new town? Was thinking about doing that.



Yes, your 6th villager and so on can be adopts. You'll need to adopt daily until you have 10 if you don't want any random move ins, though.




molas said:


> Could a villager place their house here?
> 
> View attachment 207509
> 
> The colorful pattern being the villager's house, the x's being the assumed buffer zone.



I think the rock ruins it... not 100% sure, but I think it need to be 2 tiles away from the house, and as it is it's only 1 tile away from the door space...not entirely sure though!


----------



## molas

CaramelCookie said:


> I think the rock ruins it... not 100% sure, but I think it need to be 2 tiles away from the house, and as it is it's only 1 tile away from the door space...not entirely sure though!



I tested it somewhat, and I don't think it works, either... I've seen some people say that only the space I have highlighted by x's is needed to place a house, but I'm convinced it's 
xxxxx
xooox
xooox
xooox
xxoxx
at this point...


----------



## 5cm/s

molas said:


> Could a villager place their house here?
> 
> View attachment 207509
> 
> The colorful pattern being the villager's house, the x's being the assumed buffer zone.



i think that should work, actually! caramelcookie said it had to be two tiles away from the house, but i'm pretty sure it only needs to be one, because it's a rock, not a pwp or a building. when i plan buildings and pwps, i always make sure i have a 5x5 section that doesn't have anything in it, rather than the actual 3x3 house size. a pwp would have to be 2 spaces away from the house, but i believe the rock can be one 

hope that helped!!


----------



## Laureline

Has it even been confirmed how many maps there are for new leaf?


----------



## Eline

Lykaios said:


> Has it even been confirmed how many maps there are for new leaf?



I'm not sure, you can find all the layouts though when you Google it. But I guess there could be about millions of maps if you count the different spots for the town hall, re-tail, the rocks and the ponds!


----------



## molas

5cm/s said:


> i think that should work, actually! caramelcookie said it had to be two tiles away from the house, but i'm pretty sure it only needs to be one, because it's a rock, not a pwp or a building. when i plan buildings and pwps, i always make sure i have a 5x5 section that doesn't have anything in it, rather than the actual 3x3 house size. a pwp would have to be 2 spaces away from the house, but i believe the rock can be one
> 
> hope that helped!!



my next move-in i'll try to confirm it for sure, because the last one I swear I had everything covered and someone moved in somewhere I didn't want. Your response was what I thought initially, but I'll see for sure soon!


----------



## HappyTails

What is it with circle grass? I admit, I was happy I when I got circle grass but, I don't even know why though. People say circle is the best one to have because of something to do with snow. I don't get what grass has to do with snow.


----------



## Eline

HappyTails said:


> What is it with circle grass? I admit, I was happy I when I got circle grass but, I don't even know why though. People say circle is the best one to have because of something to do with snow. I don't get what grass has to do with snow.



Your grass pattern has a specific snow pattern, I believe the circle grass leads to star snow, so I guess people like that the most? I don't really care about my grass pattern though lol


----------



## HappyTails

The snow has shapes too? Wow, I guess I haven't been paying attention. -_-

But then again, I've never stuck to a town long enough to pay attention to stuff like that.


----------



## molas

Is it random which villagers will be outside when you visit a dream address? Or can I save a dream and always have the same villager inside?


----------



## dizzy bone

molas said:


> Is it random which villagers will be outside when you visit a dream address? Or can I save a dream and always have the same villager inside?



I think it's random. I've saved a town at 5am when most animals are asleep, but in my dream they were all awake?? So it's probably random..


----------



## molas

dizzy bone said:


> I think it's random. I've saved a town at 5am when most animals are asleep, but in my dream they were all awake?? So it's probably random..



Ah, I know they'll all always be awake at any time! Because the game wants you to be able to meet all the villagers in a dream.


----------



## dizzy bone

molas said:


> Ah, I know they'll all always be awake at any time! Because the game wants you to be able to meet all the villagers in a dream.



Poor villagers.. forced to be awake in a perpetual dream state :'D


----------



## CaramelCookie

I know it's probably impossible, but figured I'd ask: is there anyway for a character (human) to wear a QR code dress that's scanned with a different character? We can't drop mannequins and can't put the QRs we didn't make on able sisters, but maybe there's a hidden way? x)


----------



## molas

CaramelCookie said:


> I know it's probably impossible, but figured I'd ask: is there anyway for a character (human) to wear a QR code dress that's scanned with a different character? We can't drop mannequins and can't put the QRs we didn't make on able sisters, but maybe there's a hidden way? x)



Nope, they need the outfit in their designs in order to wear it.


----------



## SpookyMemes

Anyone know how to scan in villagers to get their RV? I have the magic lamp and Amiibo cards. I tried with Prince today, first I asked him to move in because I have 10 villagers so I was hoping Wisp would ask me if I wanted his RV instead, but that didn't work. Then I tried "give me something!" And he gave me a bathtub....


----------



## Ehingen Guy

SpookyMemes said:


> Anyone know how to scan in villagers to get their RV? I have the magic lamp and Amiibo cards. I tried with Prince today, first I asked him to move in because I have 10 villagers so I was hoping Wisp would ask me if I wanted his RV instead, but that didn't work. Then I tried "give me something!" And he gave me a bathtub....



You need the Welcome Amiibo cards, which is a separate set. The regular Amiibo cards only let villagers move into your town or obtain random items.


----------



## HappyTails

Okay, who is Katie? I could just look her up on the Wiki but I'm too lazy to do that right now


----------



## Laureline

HappyTails said:


> Okay, who is Katie? I could just look her up on the Wiki but I'm too lazy to do that right now


She's a traveling cat who asks you to take her to another town. She'll give you a gift in the mail the day after you've sent her to another town.


----------



## HappyTails

Oh. Does she appear randomly in your town or does someone have to bring her to your town?


----------



## Laureline

She appears randomly. I've never really noticed if she was in my town after someone dropped her off. Mostly she's appeared randomly and I hadn't let someone drop her off.


----------



## HappyTails

Oh, okay. Got it. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Laureline

If there is three spaces between two villagers houses. Can you plant trees or bushes in the middle? I've seen it in hacked towns but didn't know if it worked in non-hacked.


----------



## molas

Lykaios said:


> If there is three spaces between two villagers houses. Can you plant trees or bushes in the middle? I've seen it in hacked towns but didn't know if it worked in non-hacked.


If they are side by side, yes. But not if they're up and down, because buildings need two empty spaces in front.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Lykaios said:


> If there is three spaces between two villagers houses. Can you plant trees or bushes in the middle? I've seen it in hacked towns but didn't know if it worked in non-hacked.



Yes, you can. In my town Hangzhou I made an arrangement of Bamboo and bushes around every house, you can look in the DA if you want.


----------



## Laureline

CaramelCookie said:


> Yes, you can. In my town Hangzhou I made an arrangement of Bamboo and bushes around every house, you can look in the DA if you want.


I'll be sure to when I get the dream suite.


----------



## WinterSadie

Will Gracie accept Pro designs? What happens if you present it to her? I just got TIY, & my character is dressed as Snow White, I use QRs so much, just curious. It's been a thought I had for a while now.


----------



## PaperCat

sort of a animal crossing question. i have a physical copy of the game. if i get a digital version to have a second town but get a new ds will i lose my second town?


----------



## ~ Shannice ~

I have a question about amiibo cards
do people sell them on here for tbt? is that allowed?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

WinterSadie said:


> Will Gracie accept Pro designs? What happens if you present it to her? I just got TIY, & my character is dressed as Snow White, I use QRs so much, just curious. It's been a thought I had for a while now.



I'm pretty sure she only accepts real clothes. QR codes don't have a fashion style. If you want to pass the fashion check, you need to wear clothes and accessories of the requested fashion style.



ShanniceAcnl said:


> I have a question about amiibo cards
> do people sell them on here for tbt? is that allowed?



Selling amiibo cards for TBT isn't allowed. You can either trade them for other amiibo cards or pay with real money. You can find a guideline for trading amiibo cards  here.


----------



## PaperCat

how do people get the really nice pics of their game thats all smooth and not pixel?


----------



## whale-telephone

If I visit a town that has a time different from mine would anything bad happen? Say I want to adopt a villager from that town :/


----------



## CaramelCookie

PaperCat said:


> how do people get the really nice pics of their game thats all smooth and not pixel?



I believe most of them take the screenshot normally and upload them via miiverse or twitter and then use this tool: http://waifu2x.udp.jp/



whale-telephone said:


> If I visit a town that has a time different from mine would anything bad happen? Say I want to adopt a villager from that town :/



Nope, when you come back your town will be at the correct time and nothing will happen, it's totally safe.


----------



## SpookyMemes

If I wanted to kick a villager out using Amiibo cards, does that mean the villager I scanned in would take their place?? Because I really don't want to time travel to try and get the villagers I want out and they've been here for like a week already and I'm becoming impatient


----------



## Jeannine

Yes, the villager you scan will move in their place (regardless if they've lived there before). You can replace multiple villagers within days.
It's the best way to kick the unwanted out


----------



## Haskell

PaperCat said:


> sort of a animal crossing question. i have a physical copy of the game. if i get a digital version to have a second town but get a new ds will i lose my second town?



I don't think so.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperCat said:


> how do people get the really nice pics of their game thats all smooth and not pixel?



Capture cards, transferring screenshot from SD to PC or phone.

- - - Post Merge - - -



whale-telephone said:


> If I visit a town that has a time different from mine would anything bad happen? Say I want to adopt a villager from that town :/



No. You can even time travel and still get that villager if you went and left successfully.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpookyMemes said:


> If I wanted to kick a villager out using Amiibo cards, does that mean the villager I scanned in would take their place?? Because I really don't want to time travel to try and get the villagers I want out and they've been here for like a week already and I'm becoming impatient



Yes. If you scan in a villager (with no RV), you can ask them right then and there on the spot to move in and they will let you kick someone out but only if you have 10 villagers. If you scan in a villager (with an RV), you have to go to the campground, to their RV and ask them to move into your town and if you have 10 villagers, you can kick one of those ten out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SpookyMemes said:


> If I wanted to kick a villager out using Amiibo cards, does that mean the villager I scanned in would take their place?? Because I really don't want to time travel to try and get the villagers I want out and they've been here for like a week already and I'm becoming impatient



If you scan in a villager it won't necessarily move in the same place as the one you kicked out.

It probably won't actually. Villagers don't move on top of paths unless you're whole town is pathed btw.


----------



## DJFoxx84

Just checking to see if my signature is working correctly 

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJFoxx84 said:


> Just checking to see if my signature is working correctly



Good lord it's way too big


----------



## Cascade

I have a question.

Does palm tree count as perfect town status?


----------



## Loriii

Cascade said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Does palm tree count as perfect town status?



Yes, the trees that are located on the beach counts in the number of trees that you need to achieve perfect town


----------



## Cascade

master.leor said:


> Yes, the trees that are located on the beach counts in the number of trees that you need to achieve perfect town



Thank you


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So I forget, we can place displayable objects on seats now right? I feel like that was something with the update, but I can't remember for sure. (Don't have my game RN or I'd test that, just planning a room and wanted to know.)


----------



## caliatom

I have a question: does anyone know what fashion style the Pompompurin Hat, Dress, and Boots are? I'm not sure what MoriDB means by "fancy" and no other sites have any information on it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I forget, we can place displayable objects on seats now right? I feel like that was something with the update, but I can't remember for sure. (Don't have my game RN or I'd test that, just planning a room and wanted to know.)



Some seats, yes. Mostly it seems to be the ones styled like stools (ie, the Wooden Stool or Marshmallow Chair).


----------



## Thair

When I adopt a 10th villager from someone elses town, can I still plot reset or will another villager appear instead of the one I adopted? Like how your random villagers that move in change when you plot reset.
__



caliatom said:


> I have a question: does anyone know what fashion style the Pompompurin Hat, Dress, and Boots are? I'm not sure what MoriDB means by "fancy" and no other sites have any information on it.



Apparently, the theme is "cute"! I found this post explaining the translation issue from Japanese to English: https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5aucku/amiibo_update_faq/dbbaw9k/


----------



## Laureline

If I wanted to put a metal bench near a villagers house. Like next to it, how many spaces away does it need to be?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Thair said:


> When I adopt a 10th villager from someone elses town, can I still plot reset or will another villager appear instead of the one I adopted? Like how your random villagers that move in change when you plot reset.



If you adopt them and don't go online again after that, in the next day after the clock turns 6 am you can plot reset and it'll always be the one you invited. 



Lykaios said:


> If I wanted to put a metal bench near a villagers house. Like next to it, how many spaces away does it need to be?



PWPs have to be at least two spaces away from a villager's house. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thair said:


> When I adopt a 10th villager from someone elses town, can I still plot reset or will another villager appear instead of the one I adopted? Like how your random villagers that move in change when you plot reset.



If you adopt them and don't go online again after that, in the next day after the clock turns 6 am you can plot reset and it'll always be the one you invited. 



Lykaios said:


> If I wanted to put a metal bench near a villagers house. Like next to it, how many spaces away does it need to be?



PWPs have to be at least two spaces away from a villager's house.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Haven't been able to find this information anywhere, but perhaps I wasn't looking correctly. In any case, I was wondering, do any of the Welcome Amiibo items have themes, like for the theme challenge? Or all they all neutral? Or what? Does anyone know?

EDIT: Never mind, just passed the theme challenge without any WA items. ^o^;>


----------



## Villager Fan

Do Welcome Amiibo villagers show up in Hide-And-Seek island tours?


----------



## Requity

Villager Fan said:


> Do Welcome Amiibo villagers show up in Hide-And-Seek island tours?


I haven't seen any, personally. I can't say I've even heard of people talking about it either.


----------



## Mu~

Can I place streetlights where the presents are or do I need more space between them?


----------



## Cryptade

If you sell your town to nook when you restart, do I keep my meow coupons?

I want to know so I can transfer my coupons to bells if this doesn't happen


----------



## namiieco

Mu~ said:


> Can I place streetlights where the presents are or do I need more space between them?
> View attachment 209938


Yeah you can
Streetlights are 1x1

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cryptade said:


> If you sell your town to nook when you restart, do I keep my meow coupons?
> 
> I want to know so I can transfer my coupons to bells if this doesn't happen



I'm pretty sure you don't keep them but don't take my word for it. It would be easier to transfer your existing bells.


----------



## Mu~

namiieco said:


> Yeah you can
> Streetlights are 1x1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you don't keep them but don't take my word for it. It would be easier to transfer your existing bells.


But can I place them with just 2 tiles of separation? I thought they needed more than other PWPs.


----------



## namiieco

No. Isabelle says that you need 1 space either side of a streetlight so 2spaces in-between should allow you to build both of them ^^


----------



## ESkill

Will villagers you move in using amiibo, like cece or viche, move out on their own, or do you have to force them out by inviting someone new?


----------



## CaramelCookie

ESkill said:


> Will villagers you move in using amiibo, like cece or viche, move out on their own, or do you have to force them out by inviting someone new?



That topic is very controversial, but the answer is yes, they can ping to move, but it's very rare. It also seems that the more amiibo villagers you have, the higher is the chance of them pinging. So if you have only 1 or 2, there's a possibility that they'll take a long time to ping - I've heard of people who went by like 9 months before they got a moving request from those villagers.


----------



## ESkill

Thanks! That's interesting, I wasn't sure if they behaved like a normal villager


----------



## prompted animal

will totally dead grass grow under a path I create (with a design)???


----------



## CaramelCookie

prompted animal said:


> will totally dead grass grow under a path I create (with a design)???



The paths do not interfere in either grass growth or decay. If you keep walking over the paths, it will keep on decaying.


----------



## PaperCat

what size is the players house? i want to block off areas for alt characters with qr codes


----------



## CaramelCookie

PaperCat said:


> what size is the players house? i want to block off areas for alt characters with qr codes



I believe it's 7 spaces horizontal and 5 spaces vertical. It starts smaller, but Nook won't let you build if there's not at least this much space around.


----------



## PaperCat

how close to a cliff wall will bushes grow?


----------



## HappyTails

Is it true that we get to choose our coffee blend in the Roost after a certain amount of time? If so, how much time has to pass before that happens? I've had my cafe since September 20th and I've gotten coffee every day and worked in the cafe about 3 times or so and the option for me to pick my coffee beans, milk and sugar hasn't come up. I keep having to get Brewster's generic coffee.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There has to be at least one tile separating the bush and the cliff. 
Like this


----------



## PaperCat

how close to a river can trees be? I am assuming to be able to walk around it


----------



## HappyTails

PaperCat said:


> how close to a river can trees be? I am assuming to be able to walk around it



They have to be at least one tile away from the river.


----------



## PaperCat

i knew someone was going to move in. so i TT to 5:58 am and made a new character. First it was Mira. So I shut the game off to plot reset as her house was in a bad spot and now it is Chevre moving in? It changes who is moving in??


----------



## HappyTails

PaperCat said:


> i knew someone was going to move in. so i TT to 5:58 am and made a new character. First it was Mira. So I shut the game off to plot reset as her house was in a bad spot and now it is Chevre moving in? It changes who is moving in??



Yes, when the game is moving someone in randomly, every time you turn the game off and turn it back on, the villager changes. But if you got someone from on here. Say like I got Tutu from someone on here, and I turned the game off then turned it back on, then it will always be Tutu trying to move in.

So if you turned the game off right now to plot reset Chevre, then it won't be Chevre moving in next time, it will be a different villager. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## PaperCat

HappyTails said:


> Yes, when the game is moving someone in randomly, every time you turn the game off and turn it back on, the villager changes. But if you got someone from on here. Say like I got Tutu from someone on here, and I turned the game off then turned it back on, then it will always be Tutu trying to move in.
> 
> So if you turned the game off right now to plot reset Chevre, then it won't be Chevre moving in next time, it will be a different villager. Hope this makes sense.



i never noticed this before but i like it. cause if i prep enough i can get someone i want if i reset enough times.


----------



## CaramelCookie

PaperCat said:


> i never noticed this before but i like it. cause if i prep enough i can get someone i want if i reset enough times.



Until your 9th villager, all move-ins will be random like this. If you didn't prepare with patterns, I'd say it's better to worry about positioning rather than who is the villager, as you can always move them out later, but if they're in a bad place you'll be unable to landscape until there, so it's a bother.


----------



## PaperCat

If someone scan in an amiibo card and the character is in an RV, can someone else visit to get them into their town?


----------



## mitfy

PaperCat said:


> If someone scan in an amiibo card and the character is in an RV, can someone else visit to get them into their town?



i don't believe so. i think you can only order items but you can't invite them :V


----------



## PaperCat

mitfy said:


> i don't believe so. i think you can only order items but you can't invite them :V



darn. oh well, guess i can either wait for Elmer to leave or scan one of the cards I have (even though I dont really want any of them in my town)


----------



## PaperCat

I am super new to TTing. My town is a few days in the future as I was trying to unlock the development permit to build bridges. If I TT back to the regular date, will everything be ok and unlocked?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

*WCIF this hat/hait*

WCIF
that hair/hat
What is it call in NA (American)?
What is the Wiki/and or Moribd info?
What does this even say? 
If this is from an Amibo which one?

Don't know why there isn't a thread for this :-/

http://40.media.tumblr.com/89c8b75e49fad6e4a4ceca5c51158e5d/tumblr_mj740bQfs51qiqv93o3_1280.jpg


----------



## Laureline

PaperCat said:


> I am super new to TTing. My town is a few days in the future as I was trying to unlock the development permit to build bridges. If I TT back to the regular date, will everything be ok and unlocked?


Everything will be fine, though your flowers maybe wilted.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AWESOMEGAMER said:


> WCIF
> that hair/hat
> What is it call in NA (American)?
> What is the Wiki/and or Moribd info?
> What does this even say?
> If this is from an Amibo which one?
> 
> Don't know why there isn't a thread for this :-/
> 
> http://40.media.tumblr.com/89c8b75e49fad6e4a4ceca5c51158e5d/tumblr_mj740bQfs51qiqv93o3_1280.jpg


Here: http://moridb.com/items/hats/funky-wig


----------



## CaramelCookie

PaperCat said:


> If someone scan in an amiibo card and the character is in an RV, can someone else visit to get them into their town?



The owner of the card will have to invite said villager to live in their town, and after they're moved in they can scan another card to put them in boxes, and then you may come and adopt them. Do take notice that certain villagers are not adoptable, as it's the case with Sanrio, Splatoon and Zelda villagers. 



PaperCat said:


> I am super new to TTing. My town is a few days in the future as I was trying to unlock the development permit to build bridges. If I TT back to the regular date, will everything be ok and unlocked?



Time traveling backwards, no matter how far you go, counts the same as traveling one day forward. The dates on your town tree might get messed up if you do that, though!



AWESOMEGAMER said:


> WCIF
> that hair/hat
> What is it call in NA (American)?
> What is the Wiki/and or Moribd info?
> What does this even say?
> If this is from an Amibo which one?
> 
> Don't know why there isn't a thread for this :-/
> 
> http://40.media.tumblr.com/89c8b75e49fad6e4a4ceca5c51158e5d/tumblr_mj740bQfs51qiqv93o3_1280.jpg




That's the Funky Wig, it's sold on Gracie's. I saw one in my shop recently! It's an unorderable.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER

@Lykaios 
OMG thanks I saw people wearing this and was like gooooottttaaaaa have
><I'm still in Summer Gracie is still on that sell, I'm so getting this
Thank you so very much


----------



## PaperCat

thank you for the replies. once i get my bridges all set up i may TT back to my regular date. i can deal with some wilted flowers. Thank again!


----------



## Laureline

AWESOMEGAMER said:


> @Lykaios
> OMG thanks I saw people wearing this and was like gooooottttaaaaa have
> ><I'm still in Summer Gracie is still on that sell, I'm so getting this
> Thank you so very much


You can probably find someone to sell it to you in retail. Since people play various seasons and hold onto things.


----------



## Cryptade

What's considered the official day a villager moves in?
Is it when they make a plot, when they're unpacking boxes or the third day when they've finished moving in?

And can villagers move in on holidays or are they unable to?


----------



## Spooky.

Cryptade said:


> What's considered the official day a villager moves in?
> Is it when they make a plot, when they're unpacking boxes or the third day when they've finished moving in?
> 
> And can villagers move in on holidays or are they unable to?



I'm pretty sure villagers do not move in on holiday/event days.


----------



## xCryCry

so i really want Medli to join my town as the final villager and all, but i don't have a Toon Link amiibo for her...
is it possible to go to someone else's town for the Medli RV and recruit her that way? or am i forced to get her via Amiibo only .-.


----------



## PaperCat

how big are the police station and cafe? i am trying to plan their locations with QR codes


----------



## HappyTails

Still not able to choose my coffee blend. I've had my cafe for over a month now. Is there something I should be doing to get that feature unlocked?


----------



## CaramelCookie

xCryCry said:


> so i really want Medli to join my town as the final villager and all, but i don't have a Toon Link amiibo for her...
> is it possible to go to someone else's town for the Medli RV and recruit her that way? or am i forced to get her via Amiibo only .-.



Zelda villagers are only adoptable if you scan the amiibo yourself. If you can't buy it, maybe find someone who can lend you? You'll only need to scan it one time, after all. 



PaperCat said:


> how big are the police station and cafe? i am trying to plan their locations with QR codes



The Caf? is 5x5 and the Police Station is 3x4, including the door space. 



HappyTails said:


> Still not able to choose my coffee blend. I've had my cafe for over a month now. Is there something I should be doing to get that feature unlocked?



Are taking it while sitting? If it's take off you don't get to choose.


----------



## HappyTails

Well that explains it. I've been taking my coffee to go. 

I'll sit in the cafe tomorrow.


----------



## HappyTails

Okay what is '16 villager cycling'? Is that something I'm supposed to know?


----------



## CaramelCookie

HappyTails said:


> Okay what is '16 villager cycling'? Is that something I'm supposed to know?



Let's say you want to keep Mac permanently on your town, but by some accident he ends up moving away and you want him back. In order to adopt the same villager again, you'll have to move in and out 16 different animals before you can adopt him again. So some people go through it in order to get again animals they once had.
If you scan in yourself their amiibo card, tough, that overrides the cycle and you can get them back immediately.


----------



## HappyTails

Oh, okay that makes sense. Really should consider getting a card reader and some cards.


----------



## PaperCat

if your whole town is covered in QR codes will no one move in? lol


----------



## SpookyMemes

PaperCat said:


> if your whole town is covered in QR codes will no one move in? lol



I think villagers will still in move in if you have less than 10 villagers, the game will just force them on top of your QR codes. So I've heard, lol


----------



## Spooky.

I didn't get a reply asking on the 'proper' thread so maybe here...
Is there a list of what forums you don't earn bells by posting in? 

Also, to keep this relevant to NL as well, how do you dive for deep-sea fish? I've had a wetsuit for years and I have no clue how.


----------



## SpookyMemes

Namstar said:


> I didn't get a reply asking on the 'proper' thread so maybe here...
> Is there a list of what forums you don't earn bells by posting in?
> 
> Also, to keep this relevant to NL as well, how do you dive for deep-sea fish? I've had a wetsuit for years and I have no clue how.



I don't know all of the them, but you don't get bells by posting in either Brewster's Cafe or the Basement, or both. And you can dive for deep sea fish by putting on your wetsuit, and then going to your beach and going by the water and pressing A. Your mayor will walk into the water and you can start swimming  just look for the black shadows while you swim, and avoid the jellyfish. I also heard you can dive into the water by going on a cliff that's next to the beach, and your mayor will hop off it and land in the water


----------



## Spooky.

SpookyMemes said:


> I don't know all of the them, but you don't get bells by posting in either Brewster's Cafe or the Basement, or both. And you can dive for deep sea fish by putting on your wetsuit, and then going to your beach and going by the water and pressing A. Your mayor will walk into the water and you can start swimming  just look for the black shadows while you swim, and avoid the jellyfish. I also heard you can dive into the water by going on a cliff that's next to the beach, and your mayor will hop off it and land in the water



What do you do when you see the black shadows? Do you get out a fishing rod, or..?


----------



## Chick

PaperCat said:


> *if your whole town is covered in QR codes will no one move in?*


Nope. There is no way that you can stop villagers from moving in. If you cover your whole town in QR Codes, then the villager would move in anywhere on top of the QR codes, or even so, on top of flowers and hybrids.


Cryptade said:


> *What's considered the official day a villager moves in?
> Is it when they make a plot, when they're unpacking boxes or the third day when they've finished moving in?
> And can villagers move in on holidays or are they unable to?*


Well, first off, it is the day when they are in boxes when they?ve moved in. On the day that they?re in boxes, your town tree would say ?[villager name] has moved in?. And for the holidays, villagers can move in on minor holidays. So this excludes April Fools' Day, Christmas and Halloween, because all three of those include interactions with villagers, but I do think that villagers could set their plot on any day of the year. 


xCryCry said:


> *so i really want Medli to join my town as the final villager and all, but i don't have a Toon Link amiibo for her... is it possible to go to someone else's town for the Medli RV and recruit her that way? or am i forced to get her via Amiibo only .-.*


Well, there?s the Toon Link and Toon Zelda amiibo figures that you can scan in. Sadly, Medli is like Cece, Vich?, Epona and some other RV exclusive villagers. You cannot invite them to your town by another person. You must scan in an amiibo in your own town, there is no way of adopting them.


PaperCat said:


> *how big are the police station and cafe? i am trying to plan their locations with QR codes*


I believe the Caf? is a big 5 x 5 space. Both the Modern and Classic Police Station are are 3 x 4 space. It?s a bit hard to actually plan out the space with Isabelle as it depends on where you?re standing.


HappyTails said:


> *Still not able to choose my coffee blend. I've had my cafe for over a month now. Is there something I should be doing to get that feature unlocked?*


Yeah, as CaramelCookie said, you have to sit down at the Brewster's Caf? chairs to actually order what you want, just like the choices the villager gives you when you?re working at the Caf?.


----------



## PaperCat

t-bone played a trick on me as i don't have candy in my new town and i lost to rock, paper, scissors.. and all i am doing is placing qr codes down. he made my had look like a patched hat. will i get my viking helmet back...?

edit: my game is on halloween. can i just tt backwards?


----------



## Chick

PaperCat said:


> *t-bone played a trick on me as i don't have candy in my new town and i lost to rock, paper, scissors.. and all i am doing is placing qr codes down. he made my had look like a patched hat. will i get my viking helmet back...?
> edit: my game is on halloween. can i just tt backwards?*


Yeah, when you lose a game of Charades or Rock Paper Scissors then there’s a chance that your villager would take a piece of clothing that you’re wearing or that is in your inventory and replace it with a patched piece of clothing. Your best bet now is to not save your game and go back in. That’s the only way you’d get your Viking Helmet back. Time travelling won’t give it back. But since you have no candy, you should really time travel away from Halloween in the first place.


Namstar said:


> *I didn't get a reply asking on the 'proper' thread so maybe here...
> Is there a list of what forums you don't earn bells by posting in?*


Yes, I made a list on a thread, and I found it for you over here! clicky


Namstar said:


> *Also, to keep this relevant to NL as well, how do you dive for deep-sea fish? I've had a wetsuit for years and I have no clue how.*


You go to your beach and press A when you’re near the water. When you’re in the water and see a shadow inside the water, press A to dive in and when you’re near the fish underwater, your character would automatically come up with the fish. To get out of the water, just swim back to the beach and you’d automatically walk up to the shore. Remember when you’re underwater to stay away from the squid!


----------



## PaperCat

well that's dumb. guess i'll just reorder it.


----------



## Chick

Also, you don’t get bells from posting in the AC Pocket Camp sub-forum. Just to update to that list.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperCat said:


> well that's dumb. guess i'll just reorder it.


Yeah, sorry about that.


----------



## PaperCat

Chick said:


> Also, you don’t get bells from posting in the AC Pocket Camp sub-forum. Just to update to that list.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Yeah, sorry about that.



its fine. i didn't think they'd bother me since i don't have candy or take my damn hat. now i know for my non TT town, I may not even play on halloween or play not wearing clothes and an empty inv.


----------



## Spooky.

Chick said:


> Yeah, when you lose a game of Charades or Rock Paper Scissors then there’s a chance that your villager would take a piece of clothing that you’re wearing or that is in your inventory and replace it with a patched piece of clothing. Your best bet now is to not save your game and go back in. That’s the only way you’d get your Viking Helmet back. Time travelling won’t give it back. But since you have no candy, you should really time travel away from Halloween in the first place.
> 
> Yes, I made a list on a thread, and I found it for you over here! clicky
> 
> You go to your beach and press A when you’re near the water. When you’re in the water and see a shadow inside the water, press A to dive in and when you’re near the fish underwater, your character would automatically come up with the fish. To get out of the water, just swim back to the beach and you’d automatically walk up to the shore. Remember when you’re underwater to stay away from the squid!



Thank you very much! That was super helpful.


----------



## PaperCat

if i make everything in the able sisters to umbrellas, will villagers only change clothing from other villagers? I want knox and sterling but I want them to stay in armor :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

PaperCat said:


> if i make everything in the able sisters to umbrellas, will villagers only change clothing from other villagers? I want knox and sterling but I want them to stay in armor :/



Yes, if you put non wearable designs they should only change if you or another villager gives them clothes. Of course you could always make some neat knight designs to put up. And I would suggest buying a few of their outfits just in case they do change, so you can send them a new one for them to hopefully change back into if they DO change.


----------



## PaperCat

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Yes, if you put non wearable designs they should only change if you or another villager gives them clothes. Of course you could always make some neat knight designs to put up. And I would suggest buying a few of their outfits just in case they do change, so you can send them a new one for them to hopefully change back into if they DO change.



I havnt found cool knight qr codes yet :/ so for now its umbrellas (they arnt even in my town but i am tired of seeing the stupid orange sprinkle shirt)


----------



## PaperCat

is it possible to keep my game on the same day til i can fill my 10th villager spot with someone i want? i dont trust my main towns void or getting a random from my roommate.


----------



## Spooky.

PaperCat said:


> is it possible to keep my game on the same day til i can fill my 10th villager spot with someone i want? i dont trust my main towns void or getting a random from my roommate.



Yes, but it will be tricky to do so. The town resets at 9am the next day, so you'll have to be careful to move your clock back so that you don't let your game slip past 9am while you're asleep or out of the house. Best bet would be to set it back however many hours you're going to sleep (for example, if you plan to sleep 8 hours, move the clock back 8 hours) + how many hours it'll be until you're sure you'll play again. 

So say you go to bed at midnight and wake up at 9am, but you won't be able to play NL until 1pm. You want to set your clock back 13 hours. I hope this makes sense. 

Basically just set the time back on the same day as far as you can.


----------



## Spooky.

When you hit your flowers with a net to catch a bug, does it actually damage the flower? 
I assume it does because it makes the same animation as when you run on them, but I'm kind of hoping that it doesn't x-x


----------



## CaramelCookie

Namstar said:


> When you hit your flowers with a net to catch a bug, does it actually damage the flower?
> I assume it does because it makes the same animation as when you run on them, but I'm kind of hoping that it doesn't x-x



It doesn't! You can hit a hundred times and the flower won't disappear


----------



## Laureline

Is there a Halloween guide? Like one that tells you which mask scares which personality type and animal type?


----------



## Requity

Lykaios said:


> Is there a Halloween guide? Like one that tells you which mask scares which personality type and animal type?


The guide here has an overview of the event and which mask scares which villager.


----------



## Spooky.

CaramelCookie said:


> It doesn't! You can hit a hundred times and the flower won't disappear



That's perfect, thank you. It makes the same animation as when you run on them so it always made me nervous. A bug I wanted to catch was on top of a jacob's ladder and I just kind of 'nope' and ignored it because I was afraid I'd ruin it.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Spooky. said:


> That's perfect, thank you. It makes the same animation as when you run on them so it always made me nervous. A bug I wanted to catch was on top of a jacob's ladder and I just kind of 'nope' and ignored it because I was afraid I'd ruin it.



If you're insecure, you can try to smack your net repeatedly into a non-hybrid flower and see if it disappears eventually. I've done it in the past just to make sure and they never did.


----------



## SpookyMemes

Is there a way to plot reset your original five villager's houses? Or can you only plot reset new villagers that are moving in?


----------



## Spooky.

SpookyMemes said:


> Is there a way to plot reset your original five villager's houses? Or can you only plot reset new villagers that are moving in?



No, you can't reset them, only new villagers. If you don't like their house placement, the only option is to start all over with a new map, unfortunately.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Spooky. said:


> No, you can't reset them, only new villagers. If you don't like their house placement, the only option is to start all over with a new map, unfortunately.



Or let them all move out and plot reset the ones who'll take their places, that sounds easier than resetting the whole town.


----------



## Chick

PaperCat said:


> *if i make everything in the able sisters to umbrellas, will villagers only change clothing from other villagers? I want knox and sterling but I want them to stay in armor*


Yes, unless you give them a certain type of clothing or a villager gives them a type on clothing to wear, they?d only wear it. Same goes for if you display anything other than a shirt in the able sisters, for example like a dress, hat or something else. Your villagers would most likely change clothes, which is why you should always get their original clothes. God bless that all of the villager's clothing are orderable, and I actually believe that when a villager comes to your town, then their shirt would automatically be in your catalog. I?m not 100% sure about this, but you can order a villager's piece of clothing and mail it to them, and there?d be a 50% chance that they?d display it in their house and a 50% chance that they?d wear it.


PaperCat said:


> *is it possible to keep my game on the same day til i can fill my 10th villager spot with someone i want? i dont trust my main towns void or getting a random from my roommate.*


Unless you don?t travel to your main town and maybe turn your streetpass off so you don?t encounter your roommate and get one of their villagers, I guess you?re safe to go. If you don?t turn your streetpass off, then your roommate's villager would be reserved to come the next day and it?d be kept in the DS' memory. Just keep travelling hours back. For example, when you?re about to go to sleep, just set the time back to 6am and through the night it?d still be the same day. But be warned, if you mess up the routine, a villager could set it's plot in your town the next day.


Spooky. said:


> *The town resets at 9am the next day*



It?s 6am, because ACNL follows real life time, and in real life time the day starts at 6am, hence the ACNL day starts 6am for a fact.


----------



## whizzblue

I know that New Leaf doesn't like placing villager houses near the Mayor's Office, but exactly what is the radius/perimeter around the Mayors Office that houses cannot be used for villager housing?


----------



## Spooky.

whizzblue said:


> I know that New Leaf doesn't like placing villager houses near the Mayor's Office, but exactly what is the radius/perimeter around the Mayors Office that houses cannot be used for villager housing?



By the mayor's office do you mean your house? Or the town hall?


----------



## whizzblue

The town hall


----------



## J087

I'm looking for a furniture database. I came across MoriDB (which still exists to my surprise) but I'm wondering if there is an app or something.


----------



## Spooky.

whizzblue said:


> The town hall



The minimum would be three spaces in front or behind it, or two spaces to the left or right


----------



## SpookyMemes

How do I take a picture on my DS and save it elsewhere? I know you can take a picture and save it with Miiverse but it doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## Spooky.

SpookyMemes said:


> How do I take a picture on my DS and save it elsewhere? I know you can take a picture and save it with Miiverse but it doesn't seem to work for me.



To take a screencap of your new leaf game, press the L&R buttons together. 
If you want to transfer it to your laptop, there are three ways:
Remove the SD card and put it into the SD slot on the computer.
Remove the SD card and use an SD adapter 
If you have a new 3DS, there is a way to transfer the photos over wifi using this guide


----------



## PaperCat

how close can one villagers house be to another villagers house?


----------



## ravenblue

Does anyone know what this error message means?: "An error has occurred, forcing the software to close". 

I was going to try one of the tours on my own island when that happened. Does it hurt the game? I looked it up and Nintendo's stock answer said to clear the data on the save file because it contained data that was unusable and would affect the progression of the game. Meaning a complete restart. I bought the cartridge used, but it didn't have a previous save file on it and it started up like a brand new unplayed game. I don't want to delete everything and start over. Has anyone gotten that message and just kept playing the game with no more problems?


----------



## Spooky.

PaperCat said:


> how close can one villagers house be to another villagers house?



two left or right and three spaces back


----------



## Chick

Spooky. said:


> *When you hit your flowers with a net to catch a bug, does it actually damage the flower?
> I assume it does because it makes the same animation as when you run on them, but I'm kind of hoping that it doesn't x-x*



Nope, it doesn’t at all. Well that is, if you actually catch the bug with your net. If you fail to catch the bug and end up hitting the flower itself, it actually doesn’t do damage. I believe that if you run over the flower plainly 2-3 times then the flower would die. But if you end up actually catching the bug or failing then the flower wouldn’t take any damage regardless. The only way the flower could take damage is if you run over them. If your flower does take damage then be careful, and water it and make sure not to damage it again.


SpookyMemes said:


> *Is there a way to plot reset your original five villager's houses? Or can you only plot reset new villagers that are moving in?*



Sadly, you can’t. It’s only for new villagers. Unless you move out your original five villagers and do the 16 villager cycle and get them back, that’s the only way you could move their plot. Lucky for some people, their villagers houses are already nicely arranged by the game by chance. I’ve went to dream addresses and looking at the town tree, their villagers that have been there since they started the game have their houses in a neat, straight line without plot resetting. That’s because they hacked, and I highly recommend that you don’t hack your game at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



whizzblue said:


> *I know that New Leaf doesn't like placing villager houses near the Mayor's Office, but exactly what is the radius/perimeter around the Mayors Office that houses cannot be used for villager housing?*



You can put your house or plot reset a villager's house outside the town hall 2 spaces to the left or right and 2 spaces to the front or back, unless there are other buildings around the town hall. 


J087 said:


> *I'm looking for a furniture database. I came across MoriDB (which still exists to my surprise) but I'm wondering if there is an app or something.*


Yes, there is an app called ?ACNL Guide?. I always use it, and I think it?s available for phone devices. It lists the Welcome Amiibo and normal furniture items from alphabetical order and it is very, very handy and neat to use. It also gives you a list of villagers, tells you their favourite coffee, birthday, what they?re scared of (for Halloween), what gifts they like (for their birthday), their clothing style, their personality and other things. It tells you when villager's birthdays are each day and also connects to your current phone time and tells you what fish, bugs and diving creatures you could catch. E.g. it might be 2pm for you as my phone says so, and the app may say that I could catch a fruit beetle at that time of day. The thing is you can?t search up seperate furniture, but it is listed for you in alphabetical order so that makes it easy for you. Also there?s a checklist, so you could check off what pieces you have and you don?t. It?s really good because I believe that you could keep track of your encyclopaedia, like with your bugs, fish, and diving creatures. It basically tells you your completion of ACNL on your phone.


----------



## HappyTails

I was going to make a new thread but I'll just ask it here.

Now that Swan's house is plotted, I have to reevalute where the villagers are going to live. And I'm wondering, is this planned plot too close to the cliff? Does the two tile buffer apply here?


----------



## ravenblue

HappyTails said:


> I was going to make a new thread but I'll just ask it here.
> 
> Now that Swan's house is plotted, I have to reevalute where the villagers are going to live. And I'm wondering, is this planned plot too close to the cliff? Does the two tile buffer apply here?
> 
> View attachment 210790



It may be too close to the RV park. I tried placing a pwp near mine and there's a buffer for that. If you haven't, you may want to check on that yourself by trying to place a pwp there. Better safe than sorry if a villager refuses to plot there after all.


----------



## Spooky.

HappyTails said:


> I was going to make a new thread but I'll just ask it here.
> 
> Now that Swan's house is plotted, I have to reevalute where the villagers are going to live. And I'm wondering, is this planned plot too close to the cliff? Does the two tile buffer apply here?
> 
> View attachment 210790



I'm pretty sure the two buffer will apply, yes. The house has a one tile buffer on it's own, and the cliff will as well in this case. Maybe someone can help confirm as well. 
I have put a pwp lamp 1 tile away from the cliff, however. But I'm not entirely sure the same applies for a house.


----------



## duhkee

I have Julian's house with 1 tile away from the cliff atm, I didn't put path around the whole place though, only roads over and below the houses on that line. I'm pretty sure Fang had his house with one tile from the cliff in my old town as well.


----------



## Laureline

Is it true that the bushes bought from the island, can be planted in the grass? Or is that only for hackers? I thought they only grew when planted on the beach.


----------



## Requity

Lykaios said:


> Is it true that the bushes bought from the island, can be planted in the grass? Or is that only for hackers? I thought they only grew when planted on the beach.


Just like all the other bushes, they'll grow in grass.


----------



## Chick

HappyTails said:


> *I was going to make a new thread but I'll just ask it here.
> 
> Now that Swan's house is plotted, I have to reevalute where the villagers are going to live. And I'm wondering, is this planned plot too close to the cliff? Does the two tile buffer apply here?
> 
> View attachment 210790*


Well, according to my knowledge and frustration of doing plot resetting, for the cliff, it’s too close. You may want to move it 2 spaces away, because if it’s 1 space like that, then the roof would end up touching the cliff and therefore, the game doesn’t allow that so you have to move it two spaces to the left. Also, I believe that it is too close to the Harvey’s Campground or RV Park (or whatever you call it). You could tell that the house is a little shifted to the way in the entrance for the Campground, so you may want to move it back 1 or 2 spaces back. Preferably 2 spaces would be better, just in case. So to evaluate, that’s 2 spaces to the left and 2 spaces to the back. Also I hope you cut down that peach tree before you plot reset, haha.



Lykaios said:


> *Is it true that the bushes bought from the island, can be planted in the grass? Or is that only for hackers? I thought they only grew when planted on the beach.*



So you mean the hibiscus bush starts that sell in the Island Shop? Well, I believe that the answer to that is actually the opposite of what you’re saying. Nope, you can actually not grow bushes on the beach, _that’s_ for hackers. But yes, you can most definitely plant bushes on the grass, just as you see them on the island. But beware, once you plant them on grass, there’s no going back when you plant them and they fully grow. You can’t remove them and you can’t cut them down, so place them in a nice spot.


----------



## HappyTails

Thank you everyone. I ended up just moving it a few spaces to the right and moved the planned plot that was next to it down to the south of my town.


----------



## SamZzz

Chick said:


> Yes, there is an app called ‘ACNL Guide’. I always use it, and I think it’s available for phone devices. ....
> 
> The thing is you can’t search up seperate furniture, but it is listed for you in alphabetical order so that makes it easy for you. Also there’s a checklist, so you could check off what pieces you have and you don’t. It’s really good because I believe that you could keep track of your encyclopaedia, like with your bugs, fish, and diving creatures. It basically tells you your completion of ACNL on your phone.



I'm able to search for furniture pieces? From the main screens there is a magnifying glass at the top. You tap that and type in the item you are searching for. I've searched for bugs, fish, clothing, furniture.. it finds it all.  Very helpful app.


----------



## ravenblue

SamZzz said:


> I'm able to search for furniture pieces? From the main screens there is a magnifying glass at the top. You tap that and type in the item you are searching for. I've searched for bugs, fish, clothing, furniture.. it finds it all.  Very helpful app.



I use that app and I almost exclusively use the Search feature on it (just reconfirmimg that it's a thing on that app). I think the only thing I couldn't find using Search was the Patched shoes I got on Halloween.


----------



## PaperCat

if you display a dress at the able sisters will villagers wear it or will they only wear shirts put there?


----------



## CaramelCookie

PaperCat said:


> if you display a dress at the able sisters will villagers wear it or will they only wear shirts put there?



They'll only wear shirt designs. 
They do wear dresses (converted to shirt form) on HHD, though!


----------



## PaperCat

CaramelCookie said:


> They'll only wear shirt designs.
> They do wear dresses (converted to shirt form) on HHD, though!



yeah i remembered that so i wanted to be sure they won't wear this dress design in acnl  thanks


----------



## Spooky.

If I move out an amiibo card villager with another amiibo villager, will they -always- go to the same spot the previous one was in? I've been plot resetting for ages and they won't budge.


----------



## Chick

Spooky. said:


> *If I move out an amiibo card villager with another amiibo villager, will they -always- go to the same spot the previous one was in? I've been plot resetting for ages and they won't budge.*



That’s because after you move the new amiibo in, you most probably didn’t put paths to cover the spot where the villager just moved out. So say that Plucky moves out. You must quickly put paths over her plot if you want a new villager to move in. If you don’t put paths over her plot, then the new villager that’s moving in would most likely go to the previous villager’s home spot.


----------



## Spooky.

Chick said:


> That’s because after you move the new amiibo in, you most probably didn’t put paths to cover the spot where the villager just moved out. So say that Plucky moves out. You must quickly put paths over her plot if you want a new villager to move in. If you don’t put paths over her plot, then the new villager that’s moving in would most likely go to the previous villager’s home spot.



I couldn't put paths there because the day after the amiibo villager is kicked out, the new one moves right in so there's no time to do so. They didn't ping to move out, I forced them out with a new card.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just realized that my plot resetting wasn't working because I picked 5:58PM when I started instead of 5:58AM. I'm so mad ugh.
Now I have to kick that villager out, wait, then scan them back in again. I'm so mad at myself


----------



## Requity

About perfect town status... I know trees and flowers factor into it, but how are bushes, bamboo, and tree stumps treated? I want to start working towards perfect town status, but I'd also really like to start actually landscaping now that TIY opened!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Requity said:


> About perfect town status... I know trees and flowers factor into it, but how are bushes, bamboo, and tree stumps treated? I want to start working towards perfect town status, but I'd also really like to start actually landscaping now that TIY opened!



Bushes and tree stumps do not interfere at all. Fully grown bamboo counts as a tree, cut off bamboo are the same as stumps. 
Dead perfect fruit trees affect your ranking in a bad way though.


----------



## Halloqueen

Hello, I was just wondering whether the Flower Fairy Wig changes its color to match your character's hair or if it is permanently brown. I figure it does match your character's hair color, but since the Zelda wig stays the same color regardless it seemed like something I should ask before throwing TBT around trying to acquire one. Thank you in advance for the answer.


----------



## CaramelCookie

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Hello, I was just wondering whether the Flower Fairy Wig changes its color to match your character's hair or if it is permanently brown. I figure it does match your character's hair color, but since the Zelda wig stays the same color regardless it seemed like something I should ask before throwing TBT around trying to acquire one. Thank you in advance for the answer.



It does change color. 
This thread has some pictures of it on other colors: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?395851-Forest-fairy-wig-and-zelda-wig


----------



## BerryB

I have a question about clovers in your town. Can you run on them? Or do they get destroyed like flowers? I'd like to use clovers in my paths, and it seems like other people do this, too, so I'm assuming it's safe. I just want to make sure.


----------



## Spooky.

BerryB said:


> I have a question about clovers in your town. Can you run on them? Or do they get destroyed like flowers? I'd like to use clovers in my paths, and it seems like other people do this, too, so I'm assuming it's safe. I just want to make sure.



Yes, it's safe to run over clovers. You can't destroy them like flowers are when run over


----------



## BerryB

I'm glad to hear that. Thanks for confirming it for me!


----------



## Tobiume

^^ Hello! I'm wondering if letter delivery is still a favour asked from you from your villagers in this game? Thank you!


----------



## CaramelCookie

Tobiume said:


> ^^ Hello! I'm wondering if letter delivery is still a favour asked from you from your villagers in this game? Thank you!



You mean as in, villager asking you to deliver letters to other? If so, no, that doesn't happen.
They'll ask you to deliver packages (presents) though, which might contain furniture, clothing, etc.
You can write and receive letters and it boosts friendship, but it's all done through the post office.


----------



## Tobiume

CaramelCookie said:


> You mean as in, villager asking you to deliver letters to other? If so, no, that doesn't happen.
> They'll ask you to deliver packages (presents) though, which might contain furniture, clothing, etc.
> You can write and receive letters and it boosts friendship, but it's all done through the post office.



<3  thank you!


----------



## Spooky.

This has probably been asked a million times but I can't remember, so...

Do all the characters in your town count to Katrina's 20 or just your mayor?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Spooky. said:


> This has probably been asked a million times but I can't remember, so...
> 
> Do all the characters in your town count to Katrina's 20 or just your mayor?



All characters count as long as they're residents from your town! So visitors will not count, but if you have 2 characters and make them both use Katrina, you'll need 10 visits from her. If you have and use all 4, 5 times will be enough.


----------



## Libra

I have a question about the museum storage rooms. I think Celeste at one point told me that if I deleted a room, the content of said room would return to my inventory.

My question is; what happens if your inventory is full or does not have enough room for all the items in the museum storage room?

Are the items lost forever or will they show up in the police station at some point or something? Or would the game not allow me to delete a room if I don't have enough space in my inventory?

Thanks!


----------



## Cryptade

Can you only pick and plant lucky clovers or is there someway to do that with normal clovers? I don't know how people can get them to work for their paths so well


----------



## Spooky.

Cryptade said:


> Can you only pick and plant lucky clovers or is there someway to do that with normal clovers? I don't know how people can get them to work for their paths so well



Nope, only lucky clovers can be picked and planted. Regular clovers are considered as weeds so when you pick them up they disappear.


----------



## Byebi

I'm in a mini panic, 
I just decided to pick up my acnl after a few months of not playing. For some reason my time is set as 1/1/2012, which doesn't make sense because the last time i played , my time was set as 2017... does anyone know about this occurrence? And if so, should i continue playing with this new time to minimalize damage or is it safe to switch to present time?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Byebi said:


> I'm in a mini panic,
> I just decided to pick up my acnl after a few months of not playing. For some reason my time is set as 1/1/2012, which doesn't make sense because the last time i played , my time was set as 2017... does anyone know about this occurrence? And if so, should i continue playing with this new time to minimalize damage or is it safe to switch to present time?



It'd be safer not to load as an existing character, just to make sure no one moves away! Start as a new character, as if you were plot resetting, and check if everyone's houses are still in there, no one's in boxes, etc. If it's ok, then close without saving and load your mayor. If someone has moved, then you'll have to check your 3DS clock and which in game day you last played to mke sure they match.


----------



## Cryptade

how do i take and grab a screenshot on the bottom screen in ACNL? I know you can take screenshots on the top, but i dont know if you can on the bottom screen, and miiverse has been closed ;o;


----------



## CaramelCookie

Cryptade said:


> how do i take and grab a screenshot on the bottom screen in ACNL? I know you can take screenshots on the top, but i dont know if you can on the bottom screen, and miiverse has been closed ;o;



As for my knowledge, there is currently no way of screenshoting the bottom screen.
If you want to grab your town map, though, you can go to isabelle and select "destroy a pwp", which will make the town map appear on the top screen. You can then screenshot it normally and then give up on the destruction so nothing happens.


----------



## Requity

How long does it take to get pictures from villagers?

Most of my villagers have been in town for almost two months. I talk to every one of them five times a day, do their favors (and go the extra mile to get them rare stuff or perfect fruit), send them letters, etc. Am I just being impatient?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Requity said:


> How long does it take to get pictures from villagers?
> 
> Most of my villagers have been in town for almost two months. I talk to every one of them five times a day, do their favors (and go the extra mile to get them rare stuff or perfect fruit), send them letters, etc. Am I just being impatient?



It depends on the friendship level between you and the villagers. 

Ultimately, you can get all of them on April Fool's Day.


----------



## Liint.ov

How do you plant a bamboo shoots? and will it still alive if the winter come?

and what if i taking katie to travel to friends town? will she give me a gift or somethings? 

thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ehingen Guy said:


> It depends on the friendship level between you and the villagers.
> 
> Ultimately, you can get all of them on April Fool's Day.



Wow you can get all the villagers pictures on April fool's day? O_O i still new never know this before x'D


----------



## CaramelCookie

Liint.ov said:


> How do you plant a bamboo shoots? and will it still alive if the winter come?
> 
> and what if i taking katie to travel to friends town? will she give me a gift or somethings?
> 
> thanks!



Just dig a hole and bury the shoot. Make sure you can walk a full 360 around the hole beforehand, or the bamboo won't grow. Yes, it stays alive all year long~ it'll take 3 days to fully grow though, just like a tree. 
After you take katie on a trip, you'll receive a letter from her the next day with a gift attached. 
Here's a list of the possible gift you may get: http://moridb.com/items/search?category=&q=&obtained=katie&interior=&fashion=


----------



## HappyTails

Does the new Nintendo 3DS have Amiibo card reader built in already or do I have to buy something separately if I want to use amiibos? Because if that's true, I can start buying amiibo cards.


----------



## Zane

HappyTails said:


> Does the new Nintendo 3DS have Amiibo card reader built in already or do I have to buy something separately if I want to use amiibos? Because if that's true, I can start buying amiibo cards.



Yeah the New 3DS has a NFC reader built into it so you can scan amiibos/amiibo cards.


----------



## HappyTails

OMG really?!!! Wow, I thought I had to buy a reader separately!


----------



## PunchyTheCat

HappyTails said:


> OMG really?!!! Wow, I thought I had to buy a reader separately!



For the older systems, that is true.


----------



## HappyTails

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> For the older systems, that is true.



Ah, so it's a good thing I upgraded to the new system then lol. I was looking  the readers because I was thinking about buying one then I saw that someone said the external reader wasn't working with the 3DS because it only works with the old 3DS and that New 3DS has a reader built in and I  wanted to confirm so I came here. (instead of looking on Nintendo's web site lol)

I'm sure there are a lot more things my 3DS is capable of doing that I'm not aware of yet. But this was the biggest shock to me.


----------



## Requity

HappyTails said:


> Ah, so it's a good thing I upgraded to the new system then lol. I was looking  the readers because I was thinking about buying one then I saw that someone said the external reader wasn't working with the 3DS because it only works with the old 3DS and that New 3DS has a reader built in and I  wanted to confirm so I came here. (instead of looking on Nintendo's web site lol)
> 
> I'm sure there are a lot more things my 3DS is capable of doing that I'm not aware of yet. But this was the biggest shock to me.


When you're ready to use your amiibos (or cards), Wisp will just have you set them on the touch screen. No need for external readers!


----------



## duckykate

today i called peanut with the megaphone when she was next to me because villagers usually wave at you and it's cute, but she screamed at me and started stomping around...is that normal?


----------



## Spooky.

katezilla said:


> today i called peanut with the megaphone when she was next to me because villagers usually wave at you and it's cute, but she screamed at me and started stomping around...is that normal?



Was it possible she fell into a pitfall moments before you used the megaphone or got into an argument with another villager?


----------



## Ichigo.

katezilla said:


> today i called peanut with the megaphone when she was next to me because villagers usually wave at you and it's cute, but she screamed at me and started stomping around...is that normal?



I want to say this might've been due to proximity? I've done that before, where I've used the megaphone too close to the villager I'm calling, and they'll get shocked and angry.


----------



## Byebi

katezilla said:


> today i called peanut with the megaphone when she was next to me because villagers usually wave at you and it's cute, but she screamed at me and started stomping around...is that normal?



Happened to me before, I'm pretty sure its norms


----------



## Zane

Do WA villagers have pictures?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Zane said:


> Do WA villagers have pictures?



Yes, they all do, including the sanrio ones.


----------



## Zane

CaramelCookie said:


> Yes, they all do, including the sanrio ones.



oh awesome : D thanks for answering !


----------



## PaperCat

why do my villagers not respond when i use the megaphone? i say their names properly. i was testing it and i knew moe and skye were nearby but neither responded. and it tells me snowmen are not around....


----------



## Hypno KK

PaperCat said:


> why do my villagers not respond when i use the megaphone? i say their names properly. i was testing it and i knew moe and skye were nearby but neither responded. and it tells me snowmen are not around....



The megaphone can be really hit or miss so maybe it's that. If you're doing everything right then it could be your 3DS microphone.


----------



## duckykate

thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## PunchyTheCat

If you play DIE on one console in acnl and complete it, if you give the same console to someone else, will it still say that all were completed or would it restart you


----------



## Mars Adept

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> If you play DIE on one console in acnl and complete it, if you give the same console to someone else, will it still say that all were completed or would it restart you



I think each player has their own save file on DIE no matter what. I'm not exactly sure, though.


----------



## Mars Adept

double post


----------



## Cheremtasy

Pretty sure this has been asked before, but I scanned in Kyle to kick Katt out (she was in a bad space) and I've been plot resetting for a while but Kyle keeps plotting his house in the same bad spot. So my question is whether or not scanned in villagers plot in different spots?


----------



## Spooky.

Misera said:


> Pretty sure this has been asked before, but I scanned in Kyle to kick Katt out (she was in a bad space) and I've been plot resetting for a while but Kyle keeps plotting his house in the same bad spot. So my question is whether or not scanned in villagers plot in different spots?



Yes, scanned villagers do move in different spots, however they do tend to move into the same spot as the one you kicked out and they will be stubborn about it. Sometimes fully shutting off your DS and restarting instead of going to the home screen kind of 'resets' it a bit so you can try that, but it's not entirely certain. Do you have enough spaces that Kyle can move into besides that one?


----------



## duckykate

they plot in different spots, you're just having bad luck. i scanned in a new villager today and they picked a new spot.

- - - Post Merge - - -
double post

- - - Post Merge - - -
triple post good lord


----------



## EvieEvening23

Misera said:


> Pretty sure this has been asked before, but I scanned in Kyle to kick Katt out (she was in a bad space) and I've been plot resetting for a while but Kyle keeps plotting his house in the same bad spot. So my question is whether or not scanned in villagers plot in different spots?



they can, it's just they prefer to move into the booted villager's spot


----------



## duckykate

if i plant a perfect fruit that isn't my native one will the tree die or will it turn into a normal fruit tree?


----------



## Ehingen Guy

katezilla said:


> if i plant a perfect fruit that isn't my native one will the tree die or will it turn into a normal fruit tree?



It will turn into a normal fruit tree. You can only have perfect fruit trees of your native fruit.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Spooky. said:


> Yes, scanned villagers do move in different spots, however they do tend to move into the same spot as the one you kicked out and they will be stubborn about it. Sometimes fully shutting off your DS and restarting instead of going to the home screen kind of 'resets' it a bit so you can try that, but it's not entirely certain. Do you have enough spaces that Kyle can move into besides that one?



Yeah I got it eventually, it took a few hours though OTL


----------



## Zavester

Okay so, I kinda forgot about New Leaf for a while and am interested in playing again (mostly for the upcoming snow) and I completely forgot that I stopped playing while Marina was in the process of moving in the next week or so, and I was supposed to stop her, but I forgot. She doesn't really matter though because what does matter is that none of my other villagers move out. So if I play today, since Marina would've moved out once I open the game, no one else would've moved out right? Yes I do know there's a TT trick but I don't want to bother with all that unless I have to.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Zavester said:


> Okay so, I kinda forgot about New Leaf for a while and am interested in playing again (mostly for the upcoming snow) and I completely forgot that I stopped playing while Marina was in the process of moving in the next week or so, and I was supposed to stop her, but I forgot. She doesn't really matter though because what does matter is that none of my other villagers move out. So if I play today, since Marina would've moved out once I open the game, no one else would've moved out right? Yes I do know there's a TT trick but I don't want to bother with all that unless I have to.



Depends how long its been since you last played. If its been more than about 2-3 weeks or so, probably someone else moved out or is going to. I'd say you do the TT trick to be safe but it depends on how long you were away from the game


----------



## PaperCat

can villagers plot over the stupid ore rocks? cause one spawned where i want this villager to plot and im resetting atm


----------



## Ras

No, sorry.  You'll need to go back a day and break the rock if you can.


----------



## Halloqueen

I might be wrong but I feel like, assuming you broke the ore rock the day prior (and even if not, I think it changes daily), you could just time travel back to 5:55 AM or something similarly close to 6 AM (when the new day starts), save and quit, wait out however many minutes you need until 6 AM, then resume plot resetting. If I'm not wrong, this would hopefully make the rock spawn in a different location. This is probably too late to be of any use, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Chele

katezilla said:


> if i plant a perfect fruit that isn't my native one will the tree die or will it turn into a normal fruit tree?



It will turn into a normal tree, which is why I highly recommend trading them in at retail when they?re on special stock.


PaperCat said:


> can villagers plot over the stupid ore rocks? cause one spawned where i want this villager to plot and im resetting atm


No, they can?t. Unless you break the rock, then yeah, but if you leave the rock as it is, then no. Think about when you first start with Tom Nook and you choose where to plot your house. He mentions that you can?t put your house over any rocks, even if they?re breakable.


----------



## PaperCat

Chele said:


> It will turn into a normal tree, which is why I highly recommend trading them in at retail when they’re on special stock.
> 
> No, they can’t. Unless you break the rock, then yeah, but if you leave the rock as it is, then no. Think about when you first start with Tom Nook and you choose where to plot your house. He mentions that you can’t put your house over any rocks, even if they’re breakable.



that is incredibly stupid. luckily as i kept plot resetting the rock moved places.


----------



## Laureline

Is it true that people can't place patterns in a town that's not their own? I've never had someone try. And I'm considering paying someone for path layout help.


----------



## Spooky.

Lykaios said:


> Is it true that people can't place patterns in a town that's not their own? I've never had someone try. And I'm considering paying someone for path layout help.



I've never been able to put down patterns in someone else's town. I assume it's because the qr code would exist in your town and not the other player's town, so there is no way to put it in their town.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Lykaios said:


> Is it true that people can't place patterns in a town that's not their own? I've never had someone try. And I'm considering paying someone for path layout help.



It's true; visitors cannot erase or place new tiles in another town. If you'll have someone help you, they'd have to place flowers or dig holes where the paths would be and you'd have to place them yourself later.


----------



## Laureline

CaramelCookie said:


> It's true; visitors cannot erase or place new tiles in another town. If you'll have someone help you, they'd have to place flowers or dig holes where the paths would be and you'd have to place them yourself later.


That sounds like a lot of work. Such a shame cause I'm struggling with my path layout.


----------



## jae.

Okay so a bit of a weird question. Tonight one of my villagers (a snooty) pinged me to give me an item. She claimed she got it from an uchi villager, and told me not to tell _him_ she had regifted it. I'm coming back to the franchise after being away for a while so I'm not super familiar with the uchi personality. From a bit of research I see that they're intended to be tomboys/big sisters that'll fite anyone who wrongs you. The snooty villager's comment just threw me for a loop since I'd been thinking of this character as female. Is it... _normal_ for villagers to refer to uchis by the wrong pronouns?


----------



## Ras

Just the snooty ones.


----------



## PaperCat

i have 2 towns. one is not connected to streetpass and the other is. a villager moved out of my non streetpass town. will i get it in my other town? even though i do not play them at the same time?


----------



## CaramelCookie

jae. said:


> Okay so a bit of a weird question. Tonight one of my villagers (a snooty) pinged me to give me an item. She claimed she got it from an uchi villager, and told me not to tell _him_ she had regifted it. I'm coming back to the franchise after being away for a while so I'm not super familiar with the uchi personality. From a bit of research I see that they're intended to be tomboys/big sisters that'll fite anyone who wrongs you. The snooty villager's comment just threw me for a loop since I'd been thinking of this character as female. Is it... _normal_ for villagers to refer to uchis by the wrong pronouns?



It happens sometimes, it's an error in translation. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## jae.

Thank you both for the answers. ^^ Sometimes when games are very polished like AC:NL, it's a bit easy to forget that a lot of the time, they had to be translated into English from Japanese. Given the inherent unpredictability of which villagers will be in your town, this type of mistake makes a lot of sense. I probably would have realized it was a translation error if it was _any_ other villager besides my uchi. Anyway, I'm glad to see this wasn't intentionally done.


----------



## Weiland

How do people sell their villagers (and so many of them)? Surely they can't just have them move out whenever they want, so how do they do it? I figure it has something to do with amiibo cards, but like, how do they use them to move into other people's towns?

Please like my comment if you answer. Thanks! <3


----------



## CaramelCookie

Weiland said:


> How do people sell their villagers (and so many of them)? Surely they can't just have them move out whenever they want, so how do they do it? I figure it has something to do with amiibo cards, but like, how do they use them to move into other people's towns?
> 
> Please like my comment if you answer. Thanks! <3



If you scan in an amiibo villager in a full town, you can choose one of the 10 current villagers to boot out. Said villager is immediately put in boxes, so the seller can have people over and adopt them.


----------



## Lanstar

A quick question: Is the White Festive Tree a Reorderable item?


----------



## Byebi

Trying to get perfect town but Isabelle keeps telling me that my villagers would like more greenery-- 

but my town is already covered in flowers and shrubs/trees so I cant understand what I'm missing. I've gotten it before already. Theres no junk around and have maxed villagers as well...


----------



## Weiland

CaramelCookie said:


> If you scan in an amiibo villager in a full town, you can choose one of the 10 current villagers to boot out. Said villager is immediately put in boxes, so the seller can have people over and adopt them.



OH DUH!! I never thought of that ... whoops?
Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Laureline

Lanstar said:


> A quick question: Is the White Festive Tree a Reorderable item?


Nope, it was a dlc type of item.


----------



## ravenblue

Byebi said:


> Trying to get perfect town but Isabelle keeps telling me that my villagers would like more greenery--
> 
> but my town is already covered in flowers and shrubs/trees so I cant understand what I'm missing. I've gotten it before already. Theres no junk around and have maxed villagers as well...



How many pwps do you have placed, and which ones?

Edit:Also, shrubs don't count toward greenery for some reason - only trees and flowers.


----------



## Byebi

ravenblue said:


> How many pwps do you have placed, and which ones?
> 
> Edit:Also, shrubs don't count toward greenery for some reason - only trees and flowers.



I have things like street lights, benches,  the windmill, the shaped tall bushes (tulip/round/square)
I'll try planting more trees tho? Thank you☆


----------



## ravenblue

Byebi said:


> I have things like street lights, benches,  the windmill, the shaped tall bushes (tulip/round/square)
> I'll try planting more trees tho? Thank you☆



In my town I most recently got Perfect status, I had to add 15 pwps before it worked out. And I only had like 78 trees, but tons of flowers.


----------



## Rose

Really hard to phrase this but I'm going to try!

I'm aware that scanning an Amiibo card overrides the '16 villager cycle' rule for past residents. Does that apply to villagers who were scanned into another town, who you then visit and ask to move back in?


----------



## Laureline

Rose said:


> Really hard to phrase this but I'm going to try!
> 
> I'm aware that scanning an Amiibo card overrides the '16 villager cycle' rule for past residents. Does that apply to villagers who were scanned into another town, who you then visit and ask to move back in?


Sounds like your asking if someone scans in a villager. Who you haven't completed the 16 villager cycle, and you try adopting them will it work? 

If that's what I think your asking. The answer is no, you'll still have to go through the cycle or scan them into your town to override .


----------



## Rose

Lykaios said:


> Sounds like your asking if someone scans in a villager. Who you haven't completed the 16 villager cycle, and you try adopting them will it work?
> 
> If that's what I think your asking. The answer is no, you'll still have to go through the cycle or scan them into your town to override .


That's it, haha! Thanks!


----------



## HHoney

-:- Resetting Question -:-

I have a town where all the player characters have completely different items in their personal catalog.

If I reset will Tom Nook collect all the items and put them into one total catalog that I can keep as the new mayor will get all the items in their reset sold town catalog? Or does Nook only buy the catalog of the mayor?


----------



## CaramelCookie

HHoney said:


> -:- Resetting Question -:-
> 
> I have a town where all the player characters have completely different items in their personal catalog.
> 
> If I reset will Tom Nook collect all the items and put them into one total catalog that I can keep as the new mayor will get all the items in their reset sold town catalog? Or does Nook only buy the catalog of the mayor?



I have never resetted or sold a town, but I read somewhere that only the mayor's catalogue can be kept. So you'd have to drop those orderables that are not in the mayor's, have them pick them up and then it'd be all okay.


----------



## HHoney

CaramelCookie said:


> I have never resetted or sold a town, but I read somewhere that only the mayor's catalogue can be kept. So you'd have to drop those orderables that are not in the mayor's, have them pick them up and then it'd be all okay.



That?s what I thought - I had reset one of my towns and I had my alt drop all her stuff and had my mayor pick it up to make sure I got those items in the catalog.

But this other town - oh my - it would take sooo much time. Maybe I?ll have to rethink resetting - or make an alternate plan lol


----------



## deerliing

how do you know when you can get a villager who's moved away back into your town? beau moved a couple months ago and a lot of villagers have moved after him. he's still not showing up/hasn't showed up at all in my main street, does that mean the 16-villager-cycle is still ongoing or is he finally free to be invited back in my town again?
p.s. sorry if that description was unclear,, i don't really know how to phrase it lol


----------



## cari543

Should villagers be able to remember characters and towns even if they were deleted? I recently restarted my town (I'm 86 days into the new town) and as I was talking to Peanut she referenced the mayor of my old town and said she was cool. I found it kind of odd because Rover said that nobody would remember that town or the old mayor anymore if I restarted my town. I guess it can be possible that she met another player with the same player name and town but I find it highly unlikely since my player name was spelled oddly and my town had a kinda lame name. Has this happened to anybody else?


----------



## HighwayUnichord

How do you get pics from characters like Kicks and Digby? The guides for getting pics from special characters I've found don't mention them, but the pics exist so I'm guessing it's amiibo related.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

HighwayUnichord said:


> How do you get pics from characters like Kicks and Digby? The guides for getting pics from special characters I've found don't mention them, but the pics exist so I'm guessing it's amiibo related.



You need to scan in the respective amiibo cards to do so. The figures only unlock the RVs in the campground.


----------



## ravenblue

Do villagers who move out always go to main street? In my original town (now deleted), I only had two moved out villagers show up on main street when there should have been more, specifically an uchi who never made an appearance on main street. I know I didn't cycle through 16, only 3 or 4 ever moved out.


----------



## CaramelCookie

deerliing said:


> how do you know when you can get a villager who's moved away back into your town? beau moved a couple months ago and a lot of villagers have moved after him. he's still not showing up/hasn't showed up at all in my main street, does that mean the 16-villager-cycle is still ongoing or is he finally free to be invited back in my town again?
> p.s. sorry if that description was unclear,, i don't really know how to phrase it lol



You'll need to move in and out 16 different villagers in order to adopt him again. If he hasn't shown up in main street yet, that means you've moved less than 3 villagers since he departed, so you've still got a long way to go.



cari543 said:


> Should villagers be able to remember characters and towns even if they were deleted? I recently restarted my town (I'm 86 days into the new town) and as I was talking to Peanut she referenced the mayor of my old town and said she was cool. I found it kind of odd because Rover said that nobody would remember that town or the old mayor anymore if I restarted my town. I guess it can be possible that she met another player with the same player name and town but I find it highly unlikely since my player name was spelled oddly and my town had a kinda lame name. Has this happened to anybody else?



Villagers that were adopted always remember their previous town and sing the town tune and speak about residents, even if said town was deleted, yes.



ravenblue said:


> Do villagers who move out always go to main street? In my original town (now deleted), I only had two moved out villagers show up on main street when there should have been more, specifically an uchi who never made an appearance on main street. I know I didn't cycle through 16, only 3 or 4 ever moved out.



After a villager moves away, they'll only start appearing in main street after you've moved out 3 more animals. If they never appeared, it can't have been 3 or 4 or else they'd be there. Move out one or two more and that should do it.


----------



## HighwayUnichord

Does anyone know a good landscaping guide? I kinda want to put paths on my town and that kinds of stuff but it sounds super overwhelming.


----------



## CaramelCookie

HighwayUnichord said:


> Does anyone know a good landscaping guide? I kinda want to put paths on my town and that kinds of stuff but it sounds super overwhelming.



Maybe this can help? https://nopacrossing.tumblr.com/post/168016237457/guide-how-to-create-pretty-areas-in-acnl-without


----------



## 50m4ra

Anyone know the best way to get reasonable good at drawing patterns? / Drawing reasonable good patterns


----------



## Rose

If you force a villager into boxes via Amiibo card, can that villager be asked to move to another town? Asking before I force someone to move and then sell them on the forums!


----------



## Halloqueen

I wasn't sure whether this would be the correct place to ask this question, but here it goes:

If anyone has experience using the NFC Scanner to use amiibo on the older 2DS and 3DS consoles, if you have more than one 3DS, are you able to use it for all of your consoles or is it linked to just one? I remember reading something a long while ago that you have to delete save data or whatever on the scanner if you were to sell it but I think that had more to do with games like Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Rose said:


> If you force a villager into boxes via Amiibo card, can that villager be asked to move to another town? Asking before I force someone to move and then sell them on the forums!



Yes


----------



## zombieroulette

Hello! New here, hope this is the appropiate place to ask this question. Really, really trying to get the Perfect Town status but don't really know what I'm doing wrong. I have read all over the internet you need these requirements to achieve this condition:

-Have 110-200 trees
-At least 75 flowers
-At least 10 public work projects

Okay, so I counted the trees I have around 190, anyway I have chopped down some of them, just in case. Don't really know how many flowers, but well over 75, that for sure. 
I have the following PW:

-Lighthouse
-Drinking Fountain
-Fountain
-Water Well
-Windmill
-Three bridges
-Instrument Shelter
-Yellow bench
-Caf?
-Campsite
-Reset Surveillance Center
-Bell
-Stonehenge
-Street Lamp
-Park Clock
-Classic Police Station
-Fence
-Flower Bed
-Wind Turbine
-Hot spring

So, the yellow dog whatever (I'm Spanish and she's called "Canela" in my language), is constantly telling me something like, my town is "underdeveloped" and I need to spend more time on public works. My friends only have like, 10-12 public works projects on their towns, they even have those horrible light things and the garbage can and they still have the "perfect town" condition. What am I doing wrong?Really frustrated here...


----------



## Alienfish

I think a few of those like bridges/cafe/buildings and such doesn't count for perfect town status unless i'm completely off... so you need to have actual non-office stuff and such for it to count.

Anyways, try removing something random you can remove and/or plant more greenery until she is satisfied


----------



## ravenblue

Zombieroulette, is your town clear of anything laying around on the ground? Including fruits, furniture, weeds? It sounds like you're doing everything else right? My experience in the two towns I achieved Perfect Status didn't fit with the guidelines I found on the internet at all. I had well fewer than 100 trees (one town had only 78 trees and got Perfect Status) and 15 pwps in the town itself. It's possible in your case that the number of trees and flowers could be throwing the balance between nature and development off. That's all I can think of. Make small adjustments to greenery each in-game day and go talk to Canela the next day to see if she says anything different.


----------



## zombieroulette

Thank you so much, sheila and ravenblue for your help! 

ravenblue, I don't have any furniture, fruits, or weeds anywhere... I barely have any space left, with all the flowers and the tiles I used to make paths around the town! Judging by your experience, this isn't exact science so maybe the 110-200 trees rule isn't very reliable... I guess the problem must be the trees...? I'll take your advice and try making little adjustments day by day, let's hope for the best!! Thank you again!!


----------



## Halloqueen

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I wasn't sure whether this would be the correct place to ask this question, but here it goes:
> 
> If anyone has experience using the NFC Scanner to use amiibo on the older 2DS and 3DS consoles, if you have more than one 3DS, are you able to use it for all of your consoles or is it linked to just one? I remember reading something a long while ago that you have to delete save data or whatever on the scanner if you were to sell it but I think that had more to do with games like Super Smash Bros.



Bumping this so it doesn't go unanswered.

I'm also wondering whether you can engage in the Toy Day festivities while someone is visiting your town or if having the gates open changes things like how snowballs don't spawn or Cyrus is asleep.

Edit: For anyone else who may have been curious about the Toy Day question, you can in fact visit someone's town or have someone visit yours on Toy Day without it interrupting the event.


----------



## jae.

1. So I had 10 villagers but one just moved out. Am I stuck with 9 until a Camper I like rolls around, or someone on here sells/gives me a villager I like?

2. If I _am_ stuck with 9 for the time being, will other villagers ping to move, or does that only happen when you have 10?


----------



## CaramelCookie

jae. said:


> 1. So I had 10 villagers but one just moved out. Am I stuck with 9 until a Camper I like rolls around, or someone on here sells/gives me a villager I like?
> 
> 2. If I _am_ stuck with 9 for the time being, will other villagers ping to move, or does that only happen when you have 10?



1. That's right, if you don't adopt from the campsite or someone else or get a voided villager from playing online, you'll keep having 9 forever.
2. They can ping to move. If you say yes and they go, you'll get a random new 9th villager a while after though, if you don't adopt/get a void first.


----------



## Mareets

jae. said:


> 1. So I had 10 villagers but one just moved out. Am I stuck with 9 until a Camper I like rolls around, or someone on here sells/gives me a villager I like?
> 
> 2. If I _am_ stuck with 9 for the time being, will other villagers ping to move, or does that only happen when you have 10?



1. 9 is the default, so unless you get a villager from someone here or the campsite or thru scanning an amiibo you will only have 9 villagers in your town. they won't move in unless you specifically ask them to.
2. Other villagers WILL ping to move but once the villager has moved out a new 9th one will move in shortly.

i.e., if you ever have only 8 villagers expect a new one soon, but if you have 9 villagers don't expect a new one soon unless you have done one of those 3 methods in number 1 !


----------



## jae.

Thanks for the answers, guys! 

I have a bit of a follow-up question. I know that people mentioned Amiibo villagers are much less likely to move out than their non-Amiibo counterparts. Does this hold true for Amiibo villagers you adopt (I got my Tybalt from another user on here who kicked him by scanning a different Amiibo card), or is that behavior only for villagers you scan in yourself?


----------



## Mareets

My q is how many flowers spawn on their own a day (hybrid or otherwise), like is there a max ? and when villagers do that thinking emotion and plop a flower down does that count as one of the spaws or is that completely different lol i'm completely clueless when it comes to flowers


----------



## 5cm/s

Mareets said:


> My q is how many flowers spawn on their own a day (hybrid or otherwise), like is there a max ? and when villagers do that thinking emotion and plop a flower down does that count as one of the spaws or is that completely different lol i'm completely clueless when it comes to flowers



flower spawns are completely random, but i've gotten as many as six for one day  when villagers plant flowers, that doesn't count as a newly spawned flower.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jae. said:


> Thanks for the answers, guys!
> 
> I have a bit of a follow-up question. I know that people mentioned Amiibo villagers are much less likely to move out than their non-Amiibo counterparts. Does this hold true for Amiibo villagers you adopt (I got my Tybalt from another user on here who kicked him by scanning a different Amiibo card), or is that behavior only for villagers you scan in yourself?



adopted villagers, whether they were scanned in from a card in their previous torn or not, act like normal, non-amiibo villagers
hope that helps!!


----------



## Mareets

5cm/s said:


> flower spawns are completely random, but i've gotten as many as six for one day  when villagers plant flowers, that doesn't count as a newly spawned flower.



ayy cheers thank you for your response !!


----------



## Laureline

Is it ok to plant a tree or bush right next to retail? Or does it need to be two spaces away?


----------



## ravenblue

Lykaios said:


> Is it ok to plant a tree or bush right next to retail? Or does it need to be two spaces away?



It needs the two space buffer along the sides. I've got bushes planted next to the stone in front, however.


----------



## Rose

Does anyone know if you can get a PWP suggestion, time travel a day forward, time travel a day back and get another PWP suggestion?  I know you can only get one a day but I'm curious if the TTing resets that in some way.


----------



## MayorBastet

Hi everyone! I?m new here so bear with me. I have two questions:

1. I visited someone?s town because I needed a bug net. The host gave me an infinite fruit basket and didn?t know it was a hacked item. I?m worried that:

(A) it will affect my game. Will it?
(B) I don?t want to use it, how do I get rid of it?

2. I?m going on holiday to a country with a different time zone. Will I be able to adjust my ACNL time too without affecting my gameplay? I?ll be abroad for Toy Day so it would be ideal to be able to set my ACNL on the time zone I?m on. 

Thanks for the help!

-MayorBastet-


----------



## TheDuke55

Rose said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a PWP suggestion, time travel a day forward, time travel a day back and get another PWP suggestion?  I know you can only get one a day but I'm curious if the TTing resets that in some way.



Yes it will work. But there are limits. You can get a pwp and then time travel a day ahead and possibly get another one. If you time travel back though, it needs to be more than 24 hours that you're going back. You can say change just the date, because when you go back you'll still be in that 24 hour time frame.

If you don't want the fruit basket, you can probably throw it in a trashcan. Either buy a trashcan at the Nooks or build a trashcan pwp. That should work? I don't know to be honest, as I don't have those.


----------



## CaramelCookie

MayorBastet said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here so bear with me. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I visited someone’s town because I needed a bug net. The host gave me an infinite fruit basket and didn’t know it was a hacked item. I’m worried that:
> 
> (A) it will affect my game. Will it?
> (B) I don’t want to use it, how do I get rid of it?
> 
> 2. I’m going on holiday to a country with a different time zone. Will I be able to adjust my ACNL time too without affecting my gameplay? I’ll be abroad for Toy Day so it would be ideal to be able to set my ACNL on the time zone I’m on.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> -MayorBastet-



It'd be better to get rid of it, just in case. Sell it to Reese or throw it on the trash can if you have one.
You can change the time and date with Isabelle, but take notice that going further than 6 am will count as time traveling one day forward. So speak with all your villager to find one if anyone's moving. It might be better to adjust the game to the new timezone before you travel, at home, so you can check those things with more ease.


----------



## John Wick

MayorBastet said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new here so bear with me. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I visited someone’s town because I needed a bug net. The host gave me an infinite fruit basket and didn’t know it was a hacked item. I’m worried that:
> 
> (A) it will affect my game. Will it?
> (B) I don’t want to use it, how do I get rid of it?
> 
> 2. I’m going on holiday to a country with a different time zone. Will I be able to adjust my ACNL time too without affecting my gameplay? I’ll be abroad for Toy Day so it would be ideal to be able to set my ACNL on the time zone I’m on.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> -MayorBastet-



I wouldn't put it in the trash, as if it's a seed, it may brick your game. 
See if Reese takes it (as a rubbish item).


----------



## TheDuke55

Would selling an infinite basket be possible? I thought the reason it was infinite was because you could just keep selling it without it being removed. I mean, I never used cheats like this, so I'm kind of misinformed.


----------



## Seashell

TheDuke55 said:


> Would selling an infinite basket be possible? I thought the reason it was infinite was because you could just keep selling it without it being removed. I mean, I never used cheats like this, so I'm kind of misinformed.



No, it's not possible. To get rid of an infinite basket, take out one fruit, and put it back into the basket. The basket will break and turn into one regular perfect fruit. Either that, or you can toss it in the garbage can PWP or item.


----------



## MayorBastet

Jon_Snow said:


> I wouldn't put it in the trash, as if it's a seed, it may brick your game.
> See if Reese takes it (as a rubbish item).



Thank you for responding! Someone from my other forum asked me for it, so I gave it to him. I never used it. I hope that was okay. I don't have anything against people who use hacked items so I didn't want to waste the infinite basket if someone wanted it. I just personally don't want to play that way. 

You think my game is safe now that I am rid of it? Or did I make it worse by giving it to someone else?

- - - Post Merge - - -



CaramelCookie said:


> It'd be better to get rid of it, just in case. Sell it to Reese or throw it on the trash can if you have one.
> You can change the time and date with Isabelle, but take notice that going further than 6 am will count as time traveling one day forward. So speak with all your villager to find one if anyone's moving. It might be better to adjust the game to the new timezone before you travel, at home, so you can check those things with more ease.



Thank you for responding! Appreciate it. Just a quick follow up question. So I am located in South East Asia and will be going to NYC on Thursday. That means I am traveling back in time. So I need to make sure that I do not exceed 6AM the day before? Also when I travel forward in time (when I come back to my country) also need to make sure I do not exceed 6AM the day after? 

Also, sorry for the noob question, but what is time travel and how does it affect the game (aside from possibly loosing some villagers). 

Will it work if I just adjust the time zone on my DS itself?


----------



## John Wick

MayorBastet said:


> Thank you for responding! Someone from my other forum asked me for it, so I gave it to him. I never used it. I hope that was okay. I don't have anything against people who use hacked items so I didn't want to waste the infinite basket if someone wanted it. I just personally don't want to play that way.
> 
> You think my game is safe now that I am rid of it? Or did I make it worse by giving it to someone else?



You should be safe. ^_^ 
I just wouldn't have put it down anywhere, in case it bricked your game.


----------



## MayorBastet

I put it in my cabinet. I hope that's not too bad. Another noob question, what do you mean when you say "brick your game?"

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jon_Snow said:


> You should be safe. ^_^
> I just wouldn't have put it down anywhere, in case it bricked your game.



I put it in my cabinet. I hope that's not too bad. Another noob question, what do you mean when you say "brick your game?"


----------



## John Wick

MayorBastet said:


> I put it in my cabinet. I hope that's not too bad. Another noob question, what do you mean when you say "brick your game?"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I put it in my cabinet. I hope that's not too bad. Another noob question, what do you mean when you say "brick your game?"



Your game could freeze at start-up, permanently. 
It's best to stay away from that stuff. ^_^


----------



## MayorBastet

Jon_Snow said:


> Your game could freeze at start-up, permanently.
> It's best to stay away from that stuff. ^_^



Lesson learned! I'm glad I am rid of it. Thank you for the fair warning and responding to all my questions!


----------



## John Wick

MayorBastet said:


> Lesson learned! I'm glad I am rid of it. Thank you for the fair warning and responding to all my questions!



You're very welcome. ^_^


----------



## CaramelCookie

MayorBastet said:


> Thank you for responding! Appreciate it. Just a quick follow up question. So I am located in South East Asia and will be going to NYC on Thursday. That means I am traveling back in time. So I need to make sure that I do not exceed 6AM the day before? Also when I travel forward in time (when I come back to my country) also need to make sure I do not exceed 6AM the day after?
> 
> Also, sorry for the noob question, but what is time travel and how does it affect the game (aside from possibly loosing some villagers).
> 
> Will it work if I just adjust the time zone on my DS itself?



Here's a bit of info on time traveling you should probably read so you can understand what I'm about to say: http://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/Time_Traveling_Guide
So, that's right: if your game is at 3 pm, let's say, and when you get there it's 10 am, changing the clock back will not count as a time travel, since you stayed within the same day in game (the day starts at 6 am). If you're at 10 am, though, and when you get there it's 5 am, let's say, turning the clock back will cross the 6 am barrier and the game will count as if you had gone forward one day (traveling backwards counts as one day forward, no matter how far you go).
Hope it all made sense!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

MayorBastet said:


> Hi everyone! I?m new here so bear with me. I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I visited someone?s town because I needed a bug net. The host gave me an infinite fruit basket and didn?t know it was a hacked item. I?m worried that:
> 
> (A) it will affect my game. Will it?
> (B) I don?t want to use it, how do I get rid of it?
> 
> 2. I?m going on holiday to a country with a different time zone. Will I be able to adjust my ACNL time too without affecting my gameplay? I?ll be abroad for Toy Day so it would be ideal to be able to set my ACNL on the time zone I?m on.
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> -MayorBastet-



i know you already got rid of it, but just letting you know that i have like 10 in my town and they don't do anything to the game. feel free to keep them if you like, but just don't sell it to anybody here as they're prohibited.


----------



## Rabirin

Can you use amiibo cards to do the 16 villager cycle, or do you have to move out villagers naturally? 

For example if I kick out Zucker naturally, I scan in Bob, then use Shari's amiibo card to kick Bob out, and then use another amiibo card to kick out Shari and so on, does that count towards the 16 villager cycle for Zucker?


----------



## Flare

If someone is in boxes ready to leave are they already counted as being in the void or no?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Flare said:


> If someone is in boxes ready to leave are they already counted as being in the void or no?



You mean, can they move to other people's towns through the void if you visit them? I don't believe so, they'd need to be out. But you can get voided villagers yourself if you have someone in boxes, meaning that said visit could result in you getting a voided villager the next day, even if the other person would be safe.


----------



## melody5697

I have a couple questions about Toy Day. First, I still don't know what Robin wants. I mean, I know she wants carpet, but I don't know what color. Can I still talk to her to find out what she wants today? Second, when Jingle gives me the presents to deliver, will there only be the presents for the villagers, or will there be extras?


----------



## CaramelCookie

melody5697 said:


> I have a couple questions about Toy Day. First, I still don't know what Robin wants. I mean, I know she wants carpet, but I don't know what color. Can I still talk to her to find out what she wants today? Second, when Jingle gives me the presents to deliver, will there only be the presents for the villagers, or will there be extras?



If there's more than one carpet in the bag and you can't guess by exclusion, save and continue before giving it to her. If she says it's wrong, close without saving and give the other carpet. 
There's no extras, only 10 presents for 10 villagers. You get a reward after finishing everything though.


----------



## doodle

Does anyone know if you have to get the 100% approval rating in a new town before visitors can come to town and amiibo can be scanned in? I would like to cycle some amiibo villagers for Christmas, but I'm not sure if I am allowed before I reach the 100%.


----------



## MayorTian

doodle said:


> Does anyone know if you have to get the 100% approval rating in a new town before visitors can come to town and amiibo can be scanned in? I would like to cycle some amiibo villagers for Christmas, but I'm not sure if I am allowed before I reach the 100%.



You do not need 100% town rating to be able to scan an Amiibo card, just as soon as you get Wisp.


----------



## doodle

MayorTian said:


> You do not need 100% town rating to be able to scan an Amiibo card, just as soon as you get Wisp.



Thank you so much! I think I'll do a little free villager cycling today for people then~ this helps a bunch, I appreciate you answering my question. ^^


----------



## Rasha

I have a question about Gulliver; it says that he appears washed up on your town's beach at 6 am once a week. when does he leave though, if you haven't woken him up that is? I don't really remember if I saw him at night-time or not, is there a specific time of day that he leaves without you interacting with him?


----------



## cari543

When obtaining the golden shovel and silver watering can does one player have to buy 50 fertilizer/seeds, or does it count for all?

edit: I found this out myself. If anyone reading this is curious of the answer, it's per player. Maybe that was obvious though....


----------



## mugii

if you invite multiple villagers into your town at once, will all of them move in one at a time, or will only one of them move in and the rest will be voided?


----------



## Laureline

mugii said:


> if you invite multiple villagers into your town at once, will all of them move in one at a time, or will only one of them move in and the rest will be voided?


Only the last one invited will move in and you'll have to wait for a open spot to adopt again.


----------



## Tabs287

When a villager is adopted do they return to their original catchphrases or greetings?


----------



## Halloqueen

Tabs287 said:


> When a villager is adopted do they return to their original catchphrases or greetings?



No they do not, which is why people will specify whether a villager they're offering for adoption is original or unoriginal. I think you can revert them back to the old catchphrase with the problematic villager dialogue option when talking to Isabelle in the Town Hall. You can also use that to get them to change their shirt if you don't like it (though it doesn't go back to the original, just to some white shirt with red accents) or to get rid of a letter that they own. Alternatively, if you intend to keep the villager for a long time or forever, as you spend more time talking and getting to know them, they'll eventually let you pick their greetings and catchphrases anyway.


----------



## mugii

if i time traveled to move a villager into my town, can i time travel back and theyll still be there?


----------



## cari543

I'm trying to get the golden axe for a friend. If I time travel forward one day, then back, and repeat that process, will villagers want to move out?


----------



## CaramelCookie

mugii said:


> if i time traveled to move a villager into my town, can i time travel back and theyll still be there?



Time traveling backwards counts as going a day forward, so yes, they'll be there. If on the previous day there was a plot, if you go back one day the whole house will be there already. 



cari543 said:


> I'm trying to get the golden axe for a friend. If I time travel forward one day, then back, and repeat that process, will villagers want to move out?



Yes, there's is a high risk. Make sure you speak to everyone in each in game day and find out if anyone's moving so can stop them before you travel forwards of backwards.


----------



## cari543

Also another question, my moving villager said "Yep, but it's a big decision so I have to think it through." Does that mean she's not moving?


----------



## Slothicans

.


----------



## MarineSong2001

*Will villagers let you buy unorderable furniture from their houses?*
(Mott invited me to his house and told me I could pick anything I wanted, so I chose one of the items from the Sloppy series. He tells me I can't have it. I was wondering if this was due to that I didn't have much money with me, and I also thought it might be because I don't have a high friendship level with him, seeing as he just moved in. But I know that the Sloppy series are unorderables, so could it just be that?)


----------



## CaramelCookie

cari543 said:


> Also another question, my moving villager said "Yep, but it's a big decision so I have to think it through." Does that mean she's not moving?



Yes, she won't move anymore. If you want a villager who said they're moving to go, after you agree with the moving ping do not talk to them at all until they're in boxes or you'l risk they change their minds.



Jane Doe said:


> When a villager is in your campsite, does this decrease the chance of them moving in randomly? I'm asking because Freya is camping, but I already have 10 villagers, so I can't ask her to move into my town.



It doesn't interfere with the chances, but they're already pretty slim to begin with (1 in 700?), so I'd buy her from the villager trading plaza when I had space if I were you.



MarineSong2001 said:


> *Will villagers let you buy unorderable furniture from their houses?*
> (Mott invited me to his house and told me I could pick anything I wanted, so I chose one of the items from the Sloppy series. He tells me I can't have it. I was wondering if this was due to that I didn't have much money with me, and I also thought it might be because I don't have a high friendship level with him, seeing as he just moved in. But I know that the Sloppy series are unorderables, so could it just be that?)



They do let you buy unorderables. Maybe it was the money thing, but there's also the "item they will never part with" that each villager has and they'll never agree to sell it, or so it seems. It can be orderable or not and it depends on the villager. So maybe the sloppy item you tied to buy it's his never part with item. Or was it an item with something on top? Because if so you'd have to make him get rid of the top item before attempting to buy the table/dresses/whatever.


----------



## MarineSong2001

CaramelCookie said:


> They do let you buy unorderables. Maybe it was the money thing, but there's also the "item they will never part with" that each villager has and they'll never agree to sell it, or so it seems. It can be orderable or not and it depends on the villager. So maybe the sloppy item you tied to buy it's his never part with item. Or was it an item with something on top? Because if so you'd have to make him get rid of the top item before attempting to buy the table/dresses/whatever.


There wasn't anything on top of the item I wanted, so maybe I just need more Bells.


----------



## RosieCheeks

A simple question which would be nice to have a definite answer to for future reference if possible. When actually is the optimal time to catch the rare beetles on the island?


----------



## CaramelCookie

RosieCheeks said:


> A simple question which would be nice to have a definite answer to for future reference if possible. When actually is the optimal time to catch the rare beetles on the island?



The most valuable ones start appearing at night. Here's all the time tables for bugs, look for the ones you're thinking of catching 
http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Bugs_(New_Leaf)


----------



## Spooky.

RosieCheeks said:


> A simple question which would be nice to have a definite answer to for future reference if possible. When actually is the optimal time to catch the rare beetles on the island?



Usually around 8pm they start spawning


----------



## John Wick

5 PM.

The giant beetle and scarab beetles are 11 PM.


----------



## Zane

Kind of a random question but I was catching fish for meow rewards just now and noticed the butterfly fish gives an odd message when u catch it - "as mayor, welcome to my pockets" or something (if it's a pun I don't get it). Anyway I was wondering what it says if you catch it with a character who isn't the mayor. ..I'm too lazy to go try to find another one myself n check. lol

re: the above question ^^^^ I've always found 5pm to be prime time for golden stags on the island but I'm not sure if that's just been a really consistent coincidence or not.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Zane said:


> Kind of a random question but I was catching fish for meow rewards just now and noticed the butterfly fish gives an odd message when u catch it - "as mayor, welcome to my pockets" or something (if it's a pun I don't get it). Anyway I was wondering what it says if you catch it with a character who isn't the mayor. ..I'm too lazy to go try to find another one myself n check. lol



If you catch it with any other character, they'll say "I caught a butterfly fish! Keep flying, fishy!". It is, as far as I know, the only creature which message is different depending if the catcher is the mayor or not, for no reason at all.


----------



## Zane

CaramelCookie said:


> If you catch it with any other character, they'll say "I caught a butterfly fish! Keep flying, fishy!". It is, as far as I know, the only creature which message is different depending if the catcher is the mayor or not, for no reason at all.



What the heck that's so weird. lol thanks for the answer!! forgot I asked this (it was late )


----------



## jae.

Okay I've read a few threads, but I'd really like to confirm something.

Today Canberra pinged to move out in 10 days, and I said yes, because I hate where her house is and, well, I just don't much like her. She changed her mind after I said yes and huffed about how she needs to stay so we can work on our friendship. I immediately shut off the game before even closing out of the dialogue, let alone saving. Did I do the thing right? Will she still move out on the 15th, provided I don't talk to her between now and then?


----------



## John Wick

jae. said:


> Okay I've read a few threads, but I'd really like to confirm something.
> 
> Today Canberra pinged to move out in 10 days, and I said yes, because I hate where her house is and, well, I just don't much like her. She changed her mind after I said yes and huffed about how she needs to stay so we can work on our friendship. I immediately shut off the game before even closing out of the dialogue, let alone saving. Did I do the thing right? Will she still move out on the 15th, provided I don't talk to her between now and then?



You did the right thing, but you MUST go back and talk to her, and when she says she's moving, select the goodbye/farewell option, and if she thanks you and doesn't say "Hey, you're supposed to talk me out of this" or a similar option, then turn off without saving and wait for her to ping again. 

Only save if you've talked to her, and she's thanked you for the farewell or similar goodbye. 

Do this once a day until she's gone. ^_^


----------



## jae.

Jon_Snow said:


> You did the right thing, but you MUST go back and talk to her, and when she says she's moving, select the goodbye/farewell option, and if she thanks you and doesn't say "Hey, you're supposed to talk me out of this" or a similar option, then turn off without saving and wait for her to ping again.
> 
> Only save if you've talked to her, and she's thanked you for the farewell or similar goodbye.
> 
> Do this once a day until she's gone. ^_^



Ah okay, thanks! I didn't realize I needed her to confirm it. As if she wasn't on my nerves enough already... Guess I'll just keep trying my luck and hope she decides to skedaddle. Good thing she lives uncomfortably close to my character, I won't have to wander far to find her when I start up the game.


----------



## John Wick

jae. said:


> Ah okay, thanks! I didn't realize I needed her to confirm it. As if she wasn't on my nerves enough already... Guess I'll just keep trying my luck and hope she decides to skedaddle. Good thing she lives uncomfortably close to my character, I won't have to wander far to find her when I start up the game.



I had the same thing happen with a villager I wanted gone. After the third day she bought up the moving thing again, and I said farewell, then she laughed and said she would NEVER leave. 
I was horrified, until I came across the advice I gave to you. 

She is long gone now. ^_^


----------



## CaramelCookie

jae. said:


> Okay I've read a few threads, but I'd really like to confirm something.
> 
> Today Canberra pinged to move out in 10 days, and I said yes, because I hate where her house is and, well, I just don't much like her. She changed her mind after I said yes and huffed about how she needs to stay so we can work on our friendship. I immediately shut off the game before even closing out of the dialogue, let alone saving. Did I do the thing right? Will she still move out on the 15th, provided I don't talk to her between now and then?



Hi! I have had a different experience than user Jon_Snow, and am here to confirm there's no need to actually get the ping for her to move, nor you'd need to speak to her everyday. Just do not answer her pings and it's guaranteed that in 10 days she'll be gone.


----------



## jae.

CaramelCookie said:


> Hi! I have had a different experience than user Jon_Snow, and am here to confirm there's no need to actually get the ping for her to move, nor you'd need to speak to her everyday. Just do not answer her pings and it's guaranteed that in 10 days she'll be gone.



Thank you for the confirmation, but it's a bit moot at this point. I started up my game again, as I did intend to play today, and sure enough Canberra pinged me again. This time when I told her yes to move, she confirmed it.  I wonder if it was something to do with the dialogue? The first time, my 'yes' option was 'Who are you?' which seemed almost comically rude. This time around she had some story about a Turf War in another town, to which I told her to 'Sling away' and that seemed to work.

Thanks for your advice guys ^_^ I definitely plan on avoiding her now that I have it all confirmed - don't want her changing her mind on me haha


----------



## John Wick

CaramelCookie said:


> Hi! I have had a different experience than user Jon_Snow, and am here to confirm there's no need to actually get the ping for her to move, nor you'd need to speak to her everyday. Just do not answer her pings and it's guaranteed that in 10 days she'll be gone.



She won't be if she says she's changed her mind. 
That's why it's safer to make sure each day, that they are still moving. Then save. 

I've read many people were wondering why their moving villager never left. 

What I posted is the reason why.


----------



## Campy

Jon_Snow said:


> She won't be if she says she's changed her mind.
> That's why it's safer to make sure each day, that they are still moving. Then save.
> 
> I've read many people were wondering why their moving villager never left.
> 
> What I posted is the reason why.


No, you really don't have to confirm every day. The only way they can change their mind is if you actually answer their ping. If you know their ping is to tell you they're thinking about moving, they will still move if you just ignore them.


----------



## John Wick

Campy said:


> No, you really don't have to confirm every day. The only way they can change their mind is if you actually answer their ping. If you know their ping is to tell you they're thinking about moving, they will still move if you just ignore them.



I'm going by my own experience as well. 

I had a villager that was set to move, I ignored them, and they never moved out. 

It is better to be safe than sorry. ^_^


----------



## Lemonsky

Is it possible to find Gyroids after it's been snowing? Or just after rain?


----------



## ravenblue

Lemonsky said:


> Is it possible to find Gyroids after it's been snowing? Or just after rain?



It is possible after snow, yes.


----------



## Lemonsky

ravenblue said:


> It is possible after snow, yes.


Ohh thanks for the reply! It's good to know it's possible since it's been snowing today - tomorrow shall be a Gyroid searching day.


----------



## John Wick

Campy said:


> No, you really don't have to confirm every day. The only way they can change their mind is if you actually answer their ping. If you know their ping is to tell you they're thinking about moving, they will still move if you just ignore them.



It happened to a user here the day before yesterday. Their villager was set to move, and because they ignored them, and didn't talk to them once a day to make sure they were still moving, the villager stayed. 

It's the only 100% way to make sure your villager leaves.


----------



## jae.

Can they change their mind if they're never outside to have a 'real' conversation with? Canberra is set to move in a few days (one villager today said he heard a rumor she was moving so I imagine she's still good to go) and I haven't seen her in town _once_ since she first pinged to move. Most of the time she's in the Cafe, in Re-Tail, or in the Museum and won't have a regular conversation with me. Granted some of this is because I mostly play in the mornings and the lazy bum isn't even awake yet...


----------



## John Wick

jae. said:


> Can they change their mind if they're never outside to have a 'real' conversation with? Canberra is set to move in a few days (one villager today said he heard a rumor she was moving so I imagine she's still good to go) and I haven't seen her in town _once_ since she first pinged to move. Most of the time she's in the Cafe, in Re-Tail, or in the Museum and won't have a regular conversation with me. Granted some of this is because I mostly play in the mornings and the lazy bum isn't even awake yet...



They will still bring up moving if they're inside. 
Just talk to them once a day, and they will say something like "I should start packing". 

Select the "Good Luck" (words to that effect) option, to make sure they are still leaving. 
They will thank you for the 'good luck', if they are. 
Save the game after that. 

If they say "Hey, you're supposed to talk me out of this, I'm NEVER leaving!" (words to that effect) then turn off without saving, and repeat until you're sure they are still moving. 

Do this every day until the day before they are due to pack. ^_^


----------



## Burger

Just wondering does picking wilted flowers contribute to the weed badge?


----------



## John Wick

Wilted flowers only need water, and aren't weeds, but some people say they count. 
Most people say they don't. 

I don't think they count, though I've had the beautiful town ordinance since day one, and only have the bronze weeding badge after almost a year. ^_^


----------



## UnwrittenTale

If I have 9 villagers, can I get a 10th villager to move in from someone else's town, or does it have to be an Igloo/Campsite or Amiibo only?

And if I can get someone to move in, the 9 Amiibo villager rule still stays in effect, right?


----------



## John Wick

UnwrittenTale said:


> If I have 9 villagers, can I get a 10th villager to move in from someone else's town, or does it have to be an Igloo/Campsite or Amiibo only?
> 
> And if I can get someone to move in, the 9 Amiibo villager rule still stays in effect, right?



You can adopt from another town, or pick a villager up from someone's void by just visiting them. ^_^


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Jon_Snow said:


> You can adopt from another town, or pick a villager up from someone's void by just visiting them. ^_^



Okay, thanks! ^v^


----------



## John Wick

UnwrittenTale said:


> Okay, thanks! ^v^



You're very welcome. 
Good luck! ^_^


----------



## Melyora

Jon_Snow said:


> They will still bring up moving if they're inside.
> Just talk to them once a day, and they will say something like "I should start packing".
> 
> Select the "Good Luck" (words to that effect) option, to make sure they are still leaving.
> They will thank you for the 'good luck', if they are.
> Save the game after that.
> 
> If they say "Hey, you're supposed to talk me out of this, I'm NEVER leaving!" (words to that effect) then turn off without saving, and repeat until you're sure they are still moving.
> 
> Do this every day until the day before they are due to pack. ^_^



Not completely true. If villager A tells you that he?s heard that villager B is leaving, they will leave. No need to confirm this with villager B, only to get to know the exact date  Villager B will leave, even if he doesn?t ping or talk about it.


----------



## John Wick

Melyora said:


> Not completely true. If villager A tells you that he’s heard that villager B is leaving, they will leave. No need to confirm this with villager B, only to get to know the exact date  Villager B will leave, even if he doesn’t ping or talk about it.



Not true. 

I've had them tell me a villager was leaving, and made the mistake of ignoring them, and they never left.


----------



## Melyora

Jon_Snow said:


> Not true.
> 
> I've had them tell me a villager was leaving, and made the mistake of ignoring them, and they never left.



Then it must have been unlucky, but I?ve never ever had a villager staying when a rumor said it was leaving. And I?ve had quite some villagers moving in and out xD It might have been a one time glitch. But in general, a rumor confirms a moving out and doesn?t need confirmation with the villager itself.


----------



## John Wick

Melyora said:


> Then it must have been unlucky, but I’ve never ever had a villager staying when a rumor said it was leaving. And I’ve had quite some villagers moving in and out xD It might have been a one time glitch. But in general, a rumor confirms a moving out and doesn’t need confirmation with the villager itself.



It's happened multiple times! 
The only sure-fire way to make sure they actually leave, is to talk to them every day.


----------



## Laureline

Is there a way to grow the town tree fast, without hacking?


----------



## ravenblue

I leave my game on (with it plugged up to the charger) to collect the hours. Time travel day by day will get you the required days. That's how I got one of my towns to the 50/50 level so I could sell it and restart. Took a few days as opposed to a few weeks or months. I'd be interested to hear if anyone has come up with something better though since that method is a bit tedious.


----------



## RosieCheeks

Ty again to everyone who answered my previous question! I'm back again and it feels rather fitting since this is a question about moving, I've asked a similar one to this before but its slightly different.

So today I've had three different villagers inform me that Poppy is planning to move away & while I'm sad about it I'm also excited because this means I can get another dreamie. I've been trying to get her to ping me to inform me of the move for around 30 minutes with no luck. I've also tried just talking to her normally because sometimes they bring moving that way too. So I was wondering if on the day a villager has decided to move they don't bring it up until the next day or sometime after that? Or could it be because I have a special character in my town today. I have Pete so wasn't quite sure if this changed anything  I've never really cared about moving villagers out before so I just wanted to see if anyone could claify this for me.


----------



## CaramelCookie

RosieCheeks said:


> Ty again to everyone who answered my previous question! I'm back again and it feels rather fitting since this is a question about moving, I've asked a similar one to this before but its slightly different.
> 
> So today I've had three different villagers inform me that Poppy is planning to move away & while I'm sad about it I'm also excited because this means I can get another dreamie. I've been trying to get her to ping me to inform me of the move for around 30 minutes with no luck. I've also tried just talking to her normally because sometimes they bring moving that way too. So I was wondering if on the day a villager has decided to move they don't bring it up until the next day or sometime after that? Or could it be because I have a special character in my town today. I have Pete so wasn't quite sure if this changed anything  I've never really cared about moving villagers out before so I just wanted to see if anyone could claify this for me.



Do you have an alt character? Sometimes they avoid pinging my mayor but ping alts right away since the friendship is lower. If not, it's a matter of waiting, she'll do it eventually.


----------



## Melyora

You can also just save and quit, start up the game and try walking in front of that villagers to make him/her ping. If it doesn?t ping, quit and try again


----------



## SpookyMemes

I think I've gotten a letter from my "mom" maybe two or three times now, saying that she saw my house on display. Does that mean my house showed up in someone else's HH Showcase or is she just saying that?


----------



## CaramelCookie

SpookyMemes said:


> I think I've gotten a letter from my "mom" maybe two or three times now, saying that she saw my house on display. Does that mean my house showed up in someone else's HH Showcase or is she just saying that?



It's random, just a way of the game to remind you that the showcase exists.


----------



## Laureline

Can a tree grow next to a stump? I'm considering having two stumps next to each other. Just not sure if it's possible in a non-hacked town.


----------



## John Wick

Lykaios said:


> Can a tree grow next to a stump? I'm considering having two stumps next to each other. Just not sure if it's possible in a non-hacked town.



No. Because they are both trees.   

WW allowed it, IIRC. 

Only bushes can grow next to stumps. ^_^


----------



## CaramelCookie

Lykaios said:


> Can a tree grow next to a stump? I'm considering having two stumps next to each other. Just not sure if it's possible in a non-hacked town.



You can't, stumps count as trees for all purposes. You can have bushes next to stumps though 

Edit: sorry, didn't see this had been answered D:


----------



## Laureline

Well damn, such a shame it would've looked nice. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Bluebellie

How many ncp pictures can you get? And which ones?


----------



## John Wick

Bluebellie said:


> How many ncp pictures can you get? And which ones?



Jingle, after Toy Day, and Blanca on April Fools Day. 

K.K. After seeing him on 20 saturdays. 

I can't think of anyone else ATM. 
Half asleep.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Lykaios said:


> Is there a way to grow the town tree fast, without hacking?



Other than time travelling, no. The town tree growth is based on how long you played the game.




Bluebellie said:


> How many ncp pictures can you get? And which ones?



You can obtain pictures of certain NPCs by scanning their Amiibo card.


----------



## Alienfish

Do you have to do anything in particular other than actually getting points for the HHA badges from Phineas? I got the bronze one when meeting the requirements earlier but I haven't gotten the silver and gold ones despite having apparently over 1 mil points and the gold outside pieces as well as HHA rewards? 

I kept the rooms more or less as they were with exception of adding other theme items and such but eh..anyone know why or had the same experience?


----------



## John Wick

Sheila said:


> Do you have to do anything in particular other than actually getting points for the HHA badges from Phineas? I got the bronze one when meeting the requirements earlier but I haven't gotten the silver and gold ones despite having apparently over 1 mil points and the gold outside pieces as well as HHA rewards?
> 
> I kept the rooms more or less as they were with exception of adding other theme items and such but eh..anyone know why or had the same experience?



Have you quit the theme challenge? 
You must do that first, then you should get your other HHA prizes. ^_^


----------



## Bluebellie

If you choose the mansion option for the house, do you really get more square foot space than say if you choose the cottage? :O


----------



## John Wick

Bluebellie said:


> If you choose the mansion option for the house, do you really get more square foot space than say if you choose the cottage? :O



Cottage? 

Each type of house can be made mansion size.
 (Maxed out rooms). 

Zen Castle, Castle, Fairytale, Modern, and Mansion.


----------



## Alienfish

Jon_Snow said:


> Have you quit the theme challenge?
> You must do that first, then you should get your other HHA prizes. ^_^



As in badges? Aye, I'll shut it off and wait for a sunny day then.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also wow dumb coding ninty that you cant do the theme or you won't be getting phineas smfh


----------



## John Wick

Sheila said:


> As in badges? Aye, I'll shut it off and wait for a sunny day then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also wow dumb coding ninty that you cant do the theme or you won't be getting phineas smfh



I mean the theme challenge, that gives you gold exterior parts. 

You should ideally do everything else before the theme challenge, but you should start getting prizes once you quit that. 

I've read conflicting things. People never getting the regular HHA prizes, but I don't think they officially quit the theme challenge. 

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## maplecheek

Weird question but, if I keep time traveling back, is there a year beyond which I cannot TT????  Like... could I keep going into the 1800's??


----------



## John Wick

maplecheek said:


> Weird question but, if I keep time traveling back, is there a year beyond which I cannot TT????  Like... could I keep going into the 1800's??



Crikey! O_O 

You'll be like Claire in Outlander. ^_^


----------



## maplecheek

Ok I just googled it and found that the earliest possible year is 2012.


----------



## SpookyMemes

How big does your house have to be to get one of those renovations like the castle shaped house or the zen house?


----------



## CaramelCookie

SpookyMemes said:


> How big does your house have to be to get one of those renovations like the castle shaped house or the zen house?



You'll need to have the main room maxed out, and have built the upstairs, left and right room. They can all be at minimum sizes, and there's no need for the basement.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Okay guys, I'm confused. I thought the minimum amount of villagers was 8, but. I have 8 villagers, and today Cousteau told me he wants to move out. Am I wrong? Isn't the minimum 8 anymore? I counted twice, I really have 8 villagers


----------



## John Wick

JapaneseBlossom said:


> Okay guys, I'm confused. I thought the minimum amount of villagers was 8, but. I have 8 villagers, and today Cousteau told me he wants to move out. Am I wrong? Isn't the minimum 8 anymore? I counted twice, I really have 8 villagers



Maybe since you can have ten, the minimum might be seven? 

Not sure!


----------



## Zane

JapaneseBlossom said:


> Okay guys, I'm confused. I thought the minimum amount of villagers was 8, but. I have 8 villagers, and today Cousteau told me he wants to move out. Am I wrong? Isn't the minimum 8 anymore? I counted twice, I really have 8 villagers



Is there a plot for a villager in your town? That counts as a 9th even if they haven't built their house yet I'm pretty sure.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Zane said:


> Is there a plot for a villager in your town? That counts as a 9th even if they haven't built their house yet I'm pretty sure.



There wasn?t a plot that day, but there was the day after. Maybe it was some weird bug?


----------



## Radiant Dreamer

Can't play right now, so I have a quick question for the pro designs:  What are the dimensions for the long sleeved dress?  I'm wanting to take a crack at recreating mrs otterton's sweater dress thing from zootopia.


----------



## SpookyMemes

How do you change your language in the game? I want to change mine to French because I'm learning it and want to get better and a special someone fluently speaks it too huehuehue. I saw it somewhere but I forgot


----------



## Ettienne

SpookyMemes said:


> How do you change your language in the game? I want to change mine to French because I'm learning it and want to get better and a special someone fluently speaks it too huehuehue. I saw it somewhere but I forgot



You cannot change the language in-game, unfortunately. However, you can change it through your system settings.

Before you do, it is highly recommended to make a note of how to get back to the language screen and which screens to avoid (delete town, format memory card, anything that would result in accidental data loss), especially if you aren't fluent in the new language.


----------



## lars708

Ettienne said:


> You cannot change the language in-game, unfortunately. However, you can change it through your system settings.
> 
> Before you do, it is highly recommended to make a note of how to get back to the language screen and which screens to avoid (delete town, format memory card, anything that would result in accidental data loss), especially if you aren't fluent in the new language.



There's also google translate.


----------



## Khaelis

Been a while since I've played, so I have a question about it: does plot resetting still work with the Welcome Amiibo update? I know that paths prevent plots from going in that spot, but I just want to make sure this method still works.


----------



## Siane

Just a simple question : Am I the only one who prefers New Leaf rather than Pocket Camp ?
I just feel like Pocket Camp is sooo boring


----------



## CaramelCookie

Khaelis said:


> Been a while since I've played, so I have a question about it: does plot resetting still work with the Welcome Amiibo update? I know that paths prevent plots from going in that spot, but I just want to make sure this method still works.



Yes, it still works. If you put down paths where you don't want houses and also plot reset, chances are you'll get the villager where you want pretty quickly.


----------



## Lemonsky

Can bushes grow if I plant them in winter?


----------



## Laureline

Lemonsky said:


> Can bushes grow if I plant them in winter?


Yes they grow all seasons.


----------



## Lemonsky

Lykaios said:


> Yes they grow all seasons.


Thanks for the answer! I was wondering since one bush I planted during winter didn't grow but turns out that happened because I planted it too close to my house.


----------



## Khaelis

Quick question: can Welcome Amiibo villagers (Vivian, etc) be adopted from another player. I know Amiibo figure villagers can't be adopted but I'm unsure about the card-only villagers.


----------



## Zane

Khaelis said:


> Quick question: can Welcome Amiibo villagers (Vivian, etc) be adopted from another player. I know Amiibo figure villagers can't be adopted but I'm unsure about the card-only villagers.



Yep, you can adopt WA card villagers from other people (with the exception of the Sanrio characters). I have Boots and Sylvana in my town that I adopted from other people.


----------



## Khaelis

Zane said:


> Yep, you can adopt WA card villagers from other people (with the exception of the Sanrio characters). I have Boots and Sylvana in my town that I adopted from other people.



Ah, sweet. Glad I can, those cards are incredibly expensive and incredibly difficult to find in stores these days. s:


----------



## Laureline

When does Gracie start selling the princess set?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Lykaios said:


> When does Gracie start selling the princess set?



According to this, it'll be on stores from Mar 1st to May 31st.


----------



## Khaelis

Another quick question for those who are familiar with the prices of items. I'm looking to know the prices of these items in Bells and _not_ TBT: 

- Bush starts 
- Hybrid flowers (an approx span will suffice (10,000 - 15,000 depending on which etc))
- Saplings


----------



## HHoney

Khaelis said:


> Another quick question for those who are familiar with the prices of items. I'm looking to know the prices of these items in Bells and _not_ TBT:
> 
> - Bush starts
> - Hybrid flowers (an approx span will suffice (10,000 - 15,000 depending on which etc))
> - Saplings



Typically those items go for 2TBT per item... but since you want bell prices... those tend to vary depending on if the person selling the items. Your hybrid estimates seem accurate as I have seen them.


----------



## Venom

Is there a printable list of the catalog out there? I would like to have a check list on hand if possible thanks for reading this


----------



## SpookyMemes

Festivals happened on the 12th and I missed it. Can I time travel back to the 12th and then after I'm done with Festivale I can TT back to my normal time and nothing will have happened? I don't want to wait until next year to experience Festivale lol


----------



## Khaelis

SpookyMemes said:


> Festivals happened on the 12th and I missed it. Can I time travel back to the 12th and then after I'm done with Festivale I can TT back to my normal time and nothing will have happened? I don't want to wait until next year to experience Festivale lol



You can time travel back and do the event, yes. The only repercussions of time traveling is it will mess with your turnips prices for the week and you risk accidentally having a villager move out if they were planning on moving, among other various things such as it 'counting' towards unlockables that take x amount of days (shop upgrades, etc), so you'll get them a few days sooner than intended.


----------



## Khaelis

Super quick question about how villagers will plot their houses. Can a villager plot a house if there is a rock near by? More specifically, can they plot their house if it's two tiles away, and down one. Kinda like this: 

HHHOOO
HHHOOO
HHHOOO
OOOOOR

Sorry, I know a pic would be easier, but Windows 10 isn't 'supported' by my 3DS for some stupid reason, so I can't send the pictures over wirelessly and I don't want to remove the back plate of my new3DS XL.


----------



## John Wick

I'm sure I have a rock two spaces from a PWP so I'm guessing it should be ok. 

Villagers need 5x5 in total, including space. ^_^


----------



## Khaelis

Jon_Snow said:


> I'm sure I have a rock two spaces from a PWP so I'm guessing it should be ok.
> 
> Villagers need 5x5 in total, including space. ^_^



Right, gotcha. Then it should work, since the 3x3 grid I have is two tiles away from Skye's house and two tiles away from the rock, three if you want to include the diagonal tile. Cause I know for a fact they can be one tile away from the train track's fence (since Skye's is, lol). 

So it SHOULD work. I've got patterns galore in my town set up already. Literally no wheres else for a house to plot except for a few 3x3 plots I have set up already.


----------



## John Wick

You should be fine. 
Let us know how it goes. ^_^


----------



## Khaelis

Jon_Snow said:


> You should be fine.
> Let us know how it goes. ^_^



I think it will work, there's two free spaces from the plot beside Skye's house (left), one free tile behind, two free spaces going towards the rock (right) and definitely enough space in the front. I just wasn't sure about the rock. You know how those little things can be sometimes..


----------



## Khaelis

Khaelis said:


> I think it will work, there's two free spaces from the plot beside Skye's house (left), one free tile behind, two free spaces going towards the rock (right) and definitely enough space in the front. I just wasn't sure about the rock. You know how those little things can be sometimes..



The villager plotted in the spot. Couldn't wait, so I time traveled to the next day at 5:59AM. XD


----------



## John Wick

Khaelis said:


> The villager plotted in the spot. Couldn't wait, so I time traveled to the next day at 5:59AM. XD



Awesome!! 
So glad it worked out. ^_^


----------



## Laureline

Does the snow disappear this week? I thought it was gonna disappear yesterday.


----------



## Khaelis

Lykaios said:


> Does the snow disappear this week? I thought it was gonna disappear yesterday.



Spring 'starts' on the 18th, but the snow doesn't vanish entirely until the 25th.


----------



## Laureline

Double post.


----------



## ClefairyKid

Very random question but I've not played the HHD stuff in ages and I saw the spinning tea cups ride in pocket camp and then heard it's actually technically available in new leaf, and according to moridb its available via HHD data, but I was wondering if anyone could expand on that; I probably didn't do the required entry for the data to by on my HHD although I do have a copy with all non time limited things unlocked on it. Is it still possible for me to get it from someone else by directly trading? Or is the only way by getting a physical amiibo card in the mail from someone who has saved the item onto it? I remember thinking that was the only way but that seems very troublesome to go through for an item.


----------



## John Wick

You can trade for them. 
That's how I got them. 

They are orderable once you have them catalogued. ^_^


----------



## Awsisazeen

My question is, why is it that I see people talking about how the island is such a good place for getting bells? To me, it seems that it’s not a good method since it only usually works at night and just doesn’t give as much money as farming fruit. I’ve been way more successful planting trees. Am I missing something?


----------



## Khaelis

Awsisazeen said:


> My question is, why is it that I see people talking about how the island is such a good place for getting bells? To me, it seems that it’s not a good method since it only usually works at night and just doesn’t give as much money as farming fruit. I’ve been way more successful planting trees. Am I missing something?



It's low effort. I do it pretty much every night and I can get at least a million Bells a night. Fruit takes a few days to regrow. The Island is open 24/7.


----------



## John Wick

Farming fruit isn't anywhere near as profitable as the island. 

During the day there's Napolean fish, worth 10k. Marlin, also worth $10k, and Whale Sharks. $13k. 

Wear the lucky item, or one of the hats Katrina sells you, either the Tingle Hood, or Celebration hat, and you've got it made. 

I have made nearly 160 million bells since last february, and none of that was from fruit.


----------



## Hat'

Hey uh...does somebody knows why some people don't want their visitors to talk to their villagers ? Is there a particular reason to that ?


----------



## Khaelis

Hat' said:


> Hey uh...does somebody knows why some people don't want their visitors to talk to their villagers ? Is there a particular reason to that ?



There's a chance a villager will copy the other villager's clothing article. Many people like it when a villager maintains there 'originality', and it's often hell getting them to change back into their original clothing because the villager will often replace a furniture item and place the clothing in their house instead of wearing it.


----------



## Hat'

Khaelis said:


> There's a chance a villager will copy the other villager's clothing article. Many people like it when a villager maintains there 'originality', and it's often hell getting them to change back into their original clothing because the villager will often replace a furniture item and place the clothing in their house instead of wearing it.



But...what does this have to do with a visitor talking to them..? Like can they copy the clothe of the person who visits the town aswell ?


----------



## Khaelis

Hat' said:


> But...what does this have to do with a visitor talking to them..? Like can they copy the clothe of the person who visits the town aswell ?



Oooh.. visitors. I need to read things more clearly. XD 

Basically the same applies, they want to keep their originality. If a visitor talks to them, they'll start mentioning them while offline to the player. Some people just don't like that.


----------



## John Wick

I never let anyone talk to my villagers, as they will talk about that person every day - forever. 
Like they did in WW.


----------



## LuxxyLuxx

If I giveaway or sell and orderable item will I still be able to order it from the catalog again?


----------



## Khaelis

LuxxyLuxx said:


> If I giveaway or sell and orderable item will I still be able to order it from the catalog again?



Once you obtain an item, it can be ordered from your catalog whenever you wish.


----------



## LuxxyLuxx

Khaelis said:


> Once you obtain an item, it can be ordered from your catalog whenever you wish.



Great thank you.


----------



## Valzed

I have what may be a couple of silly questions. Does Jack the Czar of Halloween have or give out a pic in ACNL? I recently received Isabelle's pic and that got me wondering about the other NPCs. I remembered that I received a piece of the Creepy Set from Jack in his letter. If he does have a pic, how do I go about obtaining it? Also, are there other NPC that don't have pics? Thanks!


----------



## Laureline

Not sure if this can be found out in the game but. Is there a way to find out exactly how many days/hours I've played?

Nvm found the activity log. Thought I was closer to 300/300 but I'm not.


----------



## Hat'

How do you obtain furnitures from the gold and the sloppy sets ?


----------



## John Wick

Hat' said:


> How do you obtain furnitures from the gold and the sloppy sets ?



For Golden, give Cyrus 3 gold nuggets plus $10k. 

The Sloppy Set appears randomly in Re-Tail, and the Police Station. 

Though I've never seen it in the Police Station, only in Re-Tail. 

Some villagers own some of it, and Wendell has some in his RV. ^_^


----------



## ACNLGrinder

Do characters make any references to older Nintendo games other than Rover's 2002 comment and Gulliver mentioning Rogueport?


----------



## lars708

ACNLGrinder said:


> Do characters make any references to older Nintendo games other than Rover's 2002 comment and Gulliver mentioning Rogueport?



I've never noticed the villagers or characters referencing other games but I haven't played the game in a while so maybe I forgot...


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Thinking of trying to get back into New Leaf again... can anyone link me to a good full catalog checklist that includes the Welcome Amiibo items? I currently use ‘Guide for Animal Crossing NL’ but not sure if it’s up to date or not.


----------



## Ribiveer

LaBelleFleur said:


> Thinking of trying to get back into New Leaf again... can anyone link me to a good full catalog checklist that includes the Welcome Amiibo items? I currently use ‘Guide for Animal Crossing NL’ but not sure if it’s up to date or not.



I belive MoriDB is an accurate list, it says right on the home page that it includes the new items.


----------



## Laureline

Is Maddie the dog villager adoptable? I saw on Nookipedia that she was added in the update.


----------



## John Wick

Lykaios said:


> Is Maddie the dog villager adoptable? I saw on Nookipedia that she was added in the update.



Yep, if you have her RV card.


----------



## Laureline

Jon_Snow said:


> Yep, if you have her RV card.


Only if I have it? Or if someone else has it? Guess I should've asked if she was adoptable from someone else. *crosses fingers*


----------



## John Wick

Lykaios said:


> Only if I have it? Or if someone else has it? Guess I should've asked if she was adoptable from someone else. *crosses fingers*



Oh. 

Yes, if they're packed in another town you can adopt them.


----------



## jae.

I have a feeling I know the answer, but here goes. 

Yesterday I dun goofed. I forgot my 3DS didn't automatically change for DST, and I booted up the game and started playing as normal. _Bought turnips_, chatted with villagers, said goodbye to the one villager moving out... I didn't realize anything was up until I went to Main Street and the Nooklings were closed. Said they opened at 10. Looked at my computer clock - 10:35. Looked at my in game clock - 9:35. Oops. So my question: I know that time travel causes turnips to rot, but does it count as time travel if I only bump it up an hour and don't go past 6am?


----------



## Khaelis

Did the Welcome Amiibo update fix the Easter Day rock glitch? I've read in various places it has, but I just want to double check.

Edit: oh snap, 1000th post lol


----------



## John Wick

jae. said:


> I have a feeling I know the answer, but here goes.
> 
> Yesterday I dun goofed. I forgot my 3DS didn't automatically change for DST, and I booted up the game and started playing as normal. _Bought turnips_, chatted with villagers, said goodbye to the one villager moving out... I didn't realize anything was up until I went to Main Street and the Nooklings were closed. Said they opened at 10. Looked at my computer clock - 10:35. Looked at my in game clock - 9:35. Oops. So my question: I know that time travel causes turnips to rot, but does it count as time travel if I only bump it up an hour and don't go past 6am?



It should be fine, as long as you don't go back to a time before you bought the turnips. 

I wouldn't risk it though. 
I would wait it out until you sell them, before changing the time. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Khaelis said:


> Did the Welcome Amiibo update fix the Easter Day rock glitch? I've read in various places it has, but I just want to double check.
> 
> Edit: oh snap, 1000th post lol



I'm not sure, but I've never experienced the glitch.


----------



## Lullaby

Lykaios said:


> Only if I have it? Or if someone else has it? Guess I should've asked if she was adoptable from someone else. *crosses fingers*



the villagers that cannot be invited in through boxes are Amiibo figure villagers (Wolf Link, Epona, Medli, Ganon, Inkwell, Cece, Vich?, Felyne) and the Sanrio villagers (Rilla, Marty, ?toile, Chelsea, Chai, Toby) you can only invite them to your town by scanning them yourself.

anyone else is fine, barring the 16 villager cycle.

source: here


----------



## CaramelCookie

Something I just thought about: if you save your dream address while an animal is in boxes, the dreamer, upon entering their house, will see their normal furniture or the boxes?


----------



## John Wick

CaramelCookie said:


> Something I just thought about: if you save your dream address while an animal is in boxes, the dreamer, upon entering their house, will see their normal furniture or the boxes?



Good question! 

My Katt is moving in eight days, so if I remember, I'll update my DA when she's packed. ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Though my town will be covered in hideous yellow patterns, ready to plot reset. ^_^


----------



## jae.

So Gracie's fashion checks: when do those happen? I've had T.I.Y. for a few months now and I have yet to see Gracie (and my village square is right in the middle of town, there'd be no way for me to _miss_ her). I've spent a fair bit of money at T.I.Y. as well, since I buy any duplicate KK song I see. Should I just keep buying crap, or is there some other requirement I'm missing?


----------



## Ettienne

jae. said:


> So Gracie's fashion checks: when do those happen? I've had T.I.Y. for a few months now and I have yet to see Gracie (and my village square is right in the middle of town, there'd be no way for me to _miss_ her). I've spent a fair bit of money at T.I.Y. as well, since I buy any duplicate KK song I see. Should I just keep buying crap, or is there some other requirement I'm missing?



Ah, Gracie. The only requirement should be spend 70k or more in TIY. This is excluding items purchased before store upgrades--the 70k must be spent after the upgrade to TIY.

Supposedly getting Katrina's permanent shop helps as this reduces the number of possible visitors?

There's also been reports of Gracie not showing in the morning, but suddenly appearing in the evening? Either way, just to be sure you don't miss her, if you have a police station, I would check with Copper/Booker to see if a guest is in town.

TLDR: Keep buying things and checking! T&T can't be built until you've spend over 100k at TIY anyways, so why not? Good luck! c:


----------



## jae.

Ettienne said:


> Ah, Gracie. The only requirement should be spend 70k or more in TIY. This is excluding items purchased before store upgrades--the 70k must be spent after the upgrade to TIY.
> 
> Supposedly getting Katrina's permanent shop helps as this reduces the number of possible visitors?
> 
> There's also been reports of Gracie not showing in the morning, but suddenly appearing in the evening? Either way, just to be sure you don't miss her, if you have a police station, I would check with Copper/Booker to see if a guest is in town.
> 
> TLDR: Keep buying things and checking! T&T can't be built until you've spend over 100k at TIY anyways, so why not? Good luck! c:



Oh my gosh, I'm laughing SO hard right now. I booted up my game today after work and _guess who was in the town square_. Seriously, send help, I'm crying, it hurts to breathe lmao

*Edit - Another question cause I'm just full of em:* Does the title screen of my town reflect what's going on in my actual town? I have eight villagers (and I've only had 8 for like a week now) and when I started the game, on the page where it asked me to select my character I DISTINCTLY saw a roped off area where a new villager was moving in. But when I actually began playing, that roped off area was gone. What gives?


----------



## Lullaby

the title screen acts as a placeholder until you load your mayor. when plot resetting this is important because they may be at a spot you want on the title screen, but they may move when an actual character is loaded.


----------



## John Wick

Yeah, don't trust the title screen. 
It seems to be accurate with extra flowers, but thing's are not always as they seem. ^_^


----------



## jae.

Ahh okay. It's normally been fairly accurate in my experience, so I was very confused with the phantom roped-off area. Thanks guys!


----------



## Charcolor

jae. said:


> Ahh okay. It's normally been fairly accurate in my experience, so I was very confused with the phantom roped-off area. Thanks guys!



the exact same thing happened to me once. i saw the plot actually appear in the same spot a few days later. i'm not sure if it was just a coincidence, but if not look out for that!


----------



## jae.

I'll keep an eye out. I adopted a villager from another user on here, we'll see if he plops his house in that spot. I remember roughly where it was.


----------



## Invisible again

So I have a question. How do you unlock take-out coffee at the Roost? I've had the cafe for about 2 months now, and I still haven't unlocked take-out coffee. However, I'm able to work part-time there, and Brewster is friendly to me. I've been visiting the Roost everyday for about a week now and talking to Brewster regularly, but... still nothing. This has never happened to me before in any of the towns I've made, so I'm wondering if I missed something. If anyone can help me, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Lullaby

Do I have to change to another ordinance in order to get access to the fly/ant? I have beautiful town ordinance and so many flowers..


----------



## John Wick

Invisible again said:


> So I have a question. How do you unlock take-out coffee at the Roost? I've had the cafe for about 2 months now, and I still haven't unlocked take-out coffee. However, I'm able to work part-time there, and Brewster is friendly to me. I've been visiting the Roost everyday for about a week now and talking to Brewster regularly, but... still nothing. This has never happened to me before in any of the towns I've made, so I'm wondering if I missed something. If anyone can help me, I'd greatly appreciate it.



Did you go to the side part? 
Not the front where you sit down and have coffee.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lullaby said:


> Do I have to change to another ordinance in order to get access to the fly/ant? I have beautiful town ordinance and so many flowers..



No. 

Just drop a spoiled turnip, rotten fruit, candy or rubbish, then wait. 

Put it somewhere you can spot the fly easily, is it tends to fly around a bit. ^_^


----------



## Lullaby

Thanks, I was getting mixed answers when I was searching some time ago. c:

edit: I think I was misreading and thought you needed beautiful town ordinance off for these insects to spawn but it was the garbage haha


----------



## John Wick

Lullaby said:


> Thanks, I was getting mixed answers when I was searching some time ago. c:
> 
> edit: I think I was misreading and thought you needed beautiful town ordinance off for these insects to spawn but it was the garbage haha



Hehe, glad to be able to help clear that up. 
I have the BTO too. ^_^


----------



## Invisible again

Jon_Snow said:


> Did you go to the side part?
> Not the front where you sit down and have coffee.



Yes, I did. I've talked to him at the counter every time I've come in, and he's friendly with me and everything. But when I talk to him again, I just have the option to work for him. I'm pretty sure that I should have gotten the option for take-out coffee first, before working for him. I find this really strange, so I'm wondering if I did something wrong.


----------



## John Wick

Invisible again said:


> Yes, I did. I've talked to him at the counter every time I've come in, and he's friendly with me and everything. But when I talk to him again, I just have the option to work for him. I'm pretty sure that I should have gotten the option for take-out coffee first, before working for him. I find this really strange, so I'm wondering if I did something wrong.



Try just buying the normal coffee for a few days. It should sort itself out, and unlock takeaway coffee for you. ^_^


----------



## Lullaby

Are you buying regular coffee first? Brewster won't make a second cup for you so talk to him from the side before doing anything else


----------



## John Wick

Lullaby said:


> Are you buying regular coffee first? Brewster won't make a second cup for you so talk to him from the side before doing anything else



Yep, that's what I meant, but first thought they must have already done that to be able to work for him, but that's just the option. If they asked to work, Brewster will say no, if they haven't had the 7 (??) cups of regular coffee. 

It's all it could be. ^_^


----------



## Invisible again

As I mentioned in my original post, I've been ordering coffee for about a week now and maybe a little over and still nothing. I can work there just fine. So I'm not really sure if I've missed something. ^^;
I guess just keep ordering coffee?


----------



## John Wick

Invisible again said:


> As I mentioned in my original post, I've been ordering coffee for about a week now and maybe a little over and still nothing. I can work there just fine. So I'm not really sure if I've missed something. ^^;
> I guess just keep ordering coffee?



I'm pretty sure you have to drink a coffee every day without missing a day, and also talk to him a couple of times after you drink each cup. 

He will eventually offer takeaway coffee.


----------



## Ettienne

Jon_Snow said:


> Yep, that's what I meant, but first thought they must have already done that to be able to work for him, but that's just the option. If they asked to work, Brewster will say no, if they haven't had the 7 (??) cups of regular coffee.
> 
> It's all it could be. ^_^



I think they meant not ordering coffee from the seat, _then_ trying the side counter in the same session. That won't work, as you're limited to a cup per day, no matter what.



Invisible again said:


> -snip-


 Just to be sure, you're starting a new day, entering the cafe, and going straight to the side counter? NOT taking a seat first? Out of curiosity, do you have the original game or the version that came with amiibo already?


----------



## Invisible again

Ettienne said:


> Just to be sure, you're starting a new day, entering the cafe, and going straight to the side counter? NOT taking a seat first? Out of curiosity, do you have the original game or the version that came with amiibo already?



My routine is to greet Brewster at the side counter first and then sit down and order a cup of coffee. I do this once a day. And yes, I do have the WA update. I've done this everyday for a little over a week now, and I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong. :/


----------



## Lullaby

I have the takeout coffee unlocked and I bought the game with the WA update. I went to Brewster this morning, he told me his usual Coo to see you, and I talked to him again: he gives me the option of takeout or working for him. I cannot have a coffee at the front counter if I want to see the takeout option

Unfortunately I don't remember if or when I got a dialogue confirmation about takeout coffee..


----------



## John Wick

Invisible again said:


> My routine is to greet Brewster at the side counter first and then sit down and order a cup of coffee. I do this once a day. And yes, I do have the WA update. I've done this everyday for a little over a week now, and I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong. :/



Go in, talk to him at the front, sit down and drink a coffee. Talk at the front again. 
Do this every day without a break, talking to him at the front after you drink each coffee in front of him. 

He will tell you takeaway coffee is available.


----------



## Invisible again

Jon_Snow said:


> Go in, talk to him at the front, sit down and drink a coffee. Talk at the front again.
> Do this every day without a break, talking to him at the front after you drink each coffee in front of him.
> 
> He will tell you takeaway coffee is available.



Hmm, I'll try this. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## John Wick

Invisible again said:


> Hmm, I'll try this. Thanks for the suggestion.



Good luck! 

And remember, 7 or 8 days straight! ^_^


----------



## Ettienne

It's just so odd you can work there before getting to-go coffee? 
Let us know if you get it working!


----------



## Khaelis

Question about villager birthdays: do villagers put the gift you give them in their houses every time? Skye's birthday is tomorrow, and I got her a shirt, but I'm afraid she will replace an item in her house for it.


----------



## John Wick

Khaelis said:


> Question about villager birthdays: do villagers put the gift you give them in their houses every time? Skye's birthday is tomorrow, and I got her a shirt, but I'm afraid she will replace an item in her house for it.



Sometimes they keep it, sometimes they don't. 

It depends on how much she liked the gift. 
If it was a gift recommended specifically for her, she is more likely to keep it.


----------



## Loriii

Khaelis said:


> Question about villager birthdays: do villagers put the gift you give them in their houses every time? Skye's birthday is tomorrow, and I got her a shirt, but I'm afraid she will replace an item in her house for it.



Give her a dress or something that she won't be able to place like a wallpaper/flooring


----------



## Khaelis

master.leor said:


> Give her a dress or something that she won't be able to place like a wallpaper/flooring



Took the risk and gave her an elephant shirt (mostly cause I think it would look OK on her), but she just put it in her pockets.


----------



## Loriii

Khaelis said:


> Took the risk and gave her an elephant shirt (mostly cause I think it would look OK on her), but she just put it in her pockets.



Did you check her house the next day? Still in her pockets or maybe she's trying to sell the shirt to you?


----------



## Khaelis

master.leor said:


> Did you check her house the next day? Still in her pockets or maybe she's trying to sell the shirt to you?



She placed it in an empty tile in her house, it looks pretty nice where she put it. XD


----------



## Giddy

Hiya I have a question, about streetpass.
I have two ds's and two copies of the acnl. And i want to know how to upgrade the house I see from my other town. I've tried everything but I dunno how to do so.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Ribiveer

Giddy said:


> Hiya I have a question, about streetpass.
> I have two ds's and two copies of the acnl. And i want to know how to upgrade the house I see from my other town. I've tried everything but I dunno how to do so.
> 
> Thanks for any help



I believe you gotta streetpass again for the house to update.


----------



## Giddy

nimbas1103 said:


> I believe you gotta streetpass again for the house to update.



How do I streetpass again, have the ds's on at the same time?


----------



## Ribiveer

Have them on at the same time, close them (don't turn them off!) and wait for the green light to turn on. The feature is meant for when you're going away from home and you pass someone on the street (heh) who also has a 3ds.


----------



## Giddy

thank you 8D


----------



## Giddy

ive done it but it still doesnt seem to be updated :/


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm pretty sure I know the answer already from reading the forums over the years but I want to be 100% sure. I'm accustomed to time travel, as that's the way I normally play. I'm usually time traveling numerous times per day, from one day to the next. I've not gone months ahead before, so my question is this: *As long as a villager pings you wanting to move out and you tell them not to and save, you should be able to skip to your chosen date without worry of anyone leaving by surprise, correct?* There is only one villager I want to move out, I don't want to endanger the other nine. But I want to do the Bunny Day event with my friend since she's never done it before. You see my issue. I'm good to go if I folow those instructions, right?


----------



## tiffanistarr

ZombifiedHorror said:


> *As long as a villager pings you wanting to move out and you tell them not to and save, you should be able to skip to your chosen date without worry of anyone leaving by surprise, correct?*



Ehh, I was going to say you're fine, but sometimes villagers move out without saying anything at all when tt'ing. However I'm not sure that's the case if you're going back in time. How many days are you needing to go back?


----------



## Halloqueen

tiffanistarr said:


> Ehh, I was going to say you're fine, but sometimes villagers move out without saying anything at all when tt'ing. However I'm not sure that's the case if you're going back in time. How many days are you needing to go back?



It would be forward actually, my game isn't set to the current date, month, or even year. It would be skipping ahead like a month. I could do it more slowly though if need be.


----------



## tiffanistarr

ZombifiedHorror said:


> It would be forward actually, my game isn't set to the current date, month, or even year. It would be skipping ahead like a month. I could do it more slowly though if need be.



that's your best bet, then you can still talk to your villagers and make sure everyone is still staying in place


----------



## Halloqueen

tiffanistarr said:


> that's your best bet, then you can still talk to your villagers and make sure everyone is still staying in place



All right, awesome, thanks. One last thing: if the one villager I did intend to get rid of pinged to move and I accepted, they should be the only one that would, hypothetically, if I tried the original method, correct? I'll probably go slow regardless, just curious.


----------



## tiffanistarr

ZombifiedHorror said:


> All right, awesome, thanks. One last thing: if the one villager I did intend to get rid of pinged to move and I accepted, they should be the only one that would, hypothetically, if I tried the original method, correct? I'll probably go slow regardless, just curious.



I would assume so, but i'm not 100% on that


----------



## Halloqueen

tiffanistarr said:


> I would assume so, but i'm not 100% on that



All right, thank you once again.


----------



## Lullaby

I have a couple of questions this time around.

1. Nookipedia says snails spawn on hibiscus bushes, but is this really true? I've seen a source saying any bush is fine, as long as it's raining.

2. I would like Marshal to give his sloppy stereo to me someday. What's the best way to do this? It's one of those items he'll never sell to you when you're over his house. Also, I don't want to 'lose' it in his inventory by sending him a replacement for his stereo. I did that with Rodney by giving him a kiddie stereo by mail and I never saw the sloppy stereo and of course he moved out.


----------



## Halloqueen

Lullaby said:


> I have a couple of questions this time around.
> 
> 1. Nookipedia says snails spawn on hibiscus bushes, but is this really true? I've seen a source saying any bush is fine, as long as it's raining.
> 
> 2. I would like Marshal to give his sloppy stereo to me someday. What's the best way to do this? It's one of those items he'll never sell to you when you're over his house. Also, I don't want to 'lose' it in his inventory by sending him a replacement for his stereo. I did that with Rodney by giving him a kiddie stereo by mail and I never saw the sloppy stereo and of course he moved out.



Honestly, regarding the Sloppy Stereo, if you don't want to send him a replacement item so he'd switch it out, I'd recommend just purchasing one from someone in the Re-Tail section of the forums. I'll leave it to people who know more about this make suggestions though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lullaby said:


> I have a couple of questions this time around.
> 
> 1. Nookipedia says snails spawn on hibiscus bushes, but is this really true? I've seen a source saying any bush is fine, as long as it's raining.
> 
> 2. I would like Marshal to give his sloppy stereo to me someday. What's the best way to do this? It's one of those items he'll never sell to you when you're over his house. Also, I don't want to 'lose' it in his inventory by sending him a replacement for his stereo. I did that with Rodney by giving him a kiddie stereo by mail and I never saw the sloppy stereo and of course he moved out.



Honestly, regarding the Sloppy Stereo, if you don't want to send him a replacement item so he'd switch it out, I'd recommend just purchasing one from someone in the Re-Tail section of the forums. I'll leave it to people who know more about this make suggestions though.


----------



## Halloqueen

All right, so new question regarding moving villagers out by scanning in an amiibo card. As mentioned previously, I'm currently trying to get a resident (Beardo) out of my town so I can move my Coco from another of my towns into the main one, and then adopt Ruby from someone on the forums in Coco's old place. Here's my problem: I've been attempting this for days, time traveling one day to the next, trying to get Beardo to ping to move, but he's the 10th villager, the most recent resident until these new plans, and 10th villagers are notoriously difficult to get out. Seemingly every other villager pings but him. So, I have some amiibo cards for some villagers I don't want to move into this specific town, but if I scanned one in and invited them to move into my town and forced Beardo out that way, can I thereafter move my Coco in instead of the amiibo, in essence cancelling out the amiibo villager? Is there always a gap of a day or two for amiibo move-ins? If this does work, is it safe?


----------



## John Wick

ZombifiedHorror said:


> All right, so new question regarding moving villagers out by scanning in an amiibo card. As mentioned previously, I'm currently trying to get a resident (Beardo) out of my town so I can move my Coco from another of my towns into the main one, and then adopt Ruby from someone on the forums in Coco's old place. Here's my problem: I've been attempting this for days, time traveling one day to the next, trying to get Beardo to ping to move, but he's the 10th villager, the most recent resident until these new plans, and 10th villagers are notoriously difficult to get out. Seemingly every other villager pings but him. So, I have some amiibo cards for some villagers I don't want to move into this specific town, but if I scanned one in and invited them to move into my town and forced Beardo out that way, can I thereafter move my Coco in instead of the amiibo, in essence cancelling out the amiibo villager? Is there always a gap of a day or two for amiibo move-ins? If this does work, is it safe?



No. 

The amiibo will take precedence. 

When you invite an amiibo to move in, the villager you've chosen to boot out will be in boxes right away, and will be replaced with the amiibo at 6.00 AM the following morning.


----------



## Halloqueen

Jon_Snow said:


> No.
> 
> The amiibo will take precedence.
> 
> When you invite an amiibo to move in, the villager you've chosen to boot out will be in boxes right away, and will be replaced with the amiibo at 6.00 AM the following morning.



Darn, guess I have to keep chugging along then. Thank you.


----------



## John Wick

You're most welcome! 

It would be great if you got Coco's amiibo card. ^_^


----------



## Geowlett

I saw this person on the island and was wondering how they got their TPC image like that? And why is there a white heart by them?


----------



## John Wick

Geowlett said:


> I saw this person on the island and was wondering how they got their TPC image like that? And why is there a white heart by them?



It's a hacked TPC.


----------



## Lenndrix

Ok, I'm dumb. I tried to look this up on google but the numbers are confusing... How much space do I have to leave next to a river for villager house placement? I know its either 1 or 2 but I'm really confused...


----------



## Moonliet

~~~


----------



## dawsoncreek

not sure if this question has ever been asked....but after not playing acnl for about a year and a half, I started playing again today. Imagine my shock to see that my department store was gone and I had been downgraded back to the home center. Why did that happen?


----------



## crispmaples

I kinda wanna sell my spring town to Tom Nook. I've almost played in Pegasus for a whole year. But I hate my map, I love my mayors name but it doesn't fit my town theme, and the same goes for my town's name.

If I sell my town to Nook, do I have to unlock the Town Hall, Train Station and Weeding Day topiaries again? Or will those pwps carry over?


----------



## John Wick

AutumnPlains said:


> I kinda wanna sell my spring town to Tom Nook. I've almost played in Pegasus for a whole year. But I hate my map, I love my mayors name but it doesn't fit my town theme, and the same goes for my town's name.
> 
> If I sell my town to Nook, do I have to unlock the Town Hall, Train Station and Weeding Day topiaries again? Or will those pwps carry over?



You have to unlock everything again. 

Only your catalogue (if you don't sell it) will be carried over, and bells paid in installments, or a lump sum.


----------



## geetry

Catchphrase question:
The person who had Tangy before me complained to Isabelle about her catchphrase and she's stuck with the infamous "uh-huh". Will they ever ping to change that?


----------



## MapleSilver

geetry said:


> Catchphrase question:
> The person who had Tangy before me complained to Isabelle about her catchphrase and she's stuck with the infamous "uh-huh". Will they ever ping to change that?



Of course she will. After a few months, you'll probably get tired of her asking.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Geowlett said:


> I saw this person on the island and was wondering how they got their TPC image like that? And why is there a white heart by them?



that?s me. my TPC is a little different right now. looks like you?ve ran into me and we are/were 3ds friends....

the TPC image was done with hacks.


----------



## Halloqueen

So, from what I've read on the forums in the past, patterns apparently prevent the grass underneath from further erosion. What I'm wondering is: Will grass regrow if covered by a pattern, or will present erosion stay the same? There are some patches I want to fix.


----------



## CaramelCookie

ZombifiedHorror said:


> So, from what I've read on the forums in the past, patterns apparently prevent the grass underneath from further erosion. What I'm wondering is: Will grass regrow if covered by a pattern, or will present erosion stay the same? There are some patches I want to fix.



Paths do not interfere with grass erosion at all. If you keep walking in that place, it'll become "bald" whether there's a path or not. But if you build paths and only walk on top of them, the other places (non-pathed) will have lush grass, simply because you'll never step on them. Underneath the paths there'll be almost no grass, since you'll walk on them a lot, but o one will see that since the path is covering the places. That's how paths help with grass


----------



## geetry

ZombifiedHorror said:


> So, from what I've read on the forums in the past, patterns apparently prevent the grass underneath from further erosion. What I'm wondering is: Will grass regrow if covered by a pattern, or will present erosion stay the same? There are some patches I want to fix.



Snowfall also helps repair grass.


----------



## meganeggo

Question about the star sign Western zodiac set: is it impossible to get in-game now? Because it was Wi-Fi only back when the game released?


----------



## ravenblue

meganeggo said:


> Question about the star sign Western zodiac set: is it impossible to get in-game now? Because it was Wi-Fi only back when the game released?



http://moridb.com/catalogs/ssjFZUZOqk

The link lists where two items may still be obtained in-game. Looks like you can catalogue the rest from another player who has them and you can purchase them in-game by that method.


----------



## KatPancake

Question: if I use an amiibo card on the day a villager moves out, do i have to move out someone else or will it recognize the empty slot?


----------



## Loriii

KatPancake said:


> Question: if I use an amiibo card on the day a villager moves out, do i have to move out someone else or will it recognize the empty slot?



It will recognize that you have an empty slot. No need to move out someone else


----------



## vixenk99

What are the bells and eggs that I see under everyones info on the left?  Thanks.


----------



## Halloqueen

vixenk99 said:


> What are the bells and eggs that I see under everyones info on the left?  Thanks.


You earn Bells by posting. The longer your post, the more bells you can earn, up to a maximum of about 10 per post. You can use them on the forums to purchase in-game items like furniture and clothes or even pay to adopt villagers. You can also find people selling other things like Pok?mon, artwork, and items for games on other sites. People also purchase forum collectibles (like Coco and Ruby and the others you can see in my post) either from the Shop or from each other.

The Eggs are from this year's Easter event which happened last month. They were a currency you could earn to purchase Easter Egg collectibles by solving puzzles or finding their locations around the forum based on clues.

Unfortunately neither of these questions have to do with Animal Crossing New Leaf itself, so you'll want to ask site related questions in the Bell Tree HQ section of the forum in the future.


Here's a question: So, I want to move Coco from Town A to Town B. I currently have Drift set to leave Town B, already in boxes. Coco is a day before boxes herself, as I wanted to get clarification first before time traveling. I don't want Drift sneaking into Town A from the void. If I were to visit Town A while Coco is still a resident and I have 10 villagers after I boot Drift out of Town B, would it be safe to then switch the date of Town A to get Coco in boxes and move her into Town B, or is there a chance Drift could still sneak through because it's the same town used to "clear" the void? Basically, I'm trying to determine whether I can safely do this myself or if I have to seek someone out for void clearing purposes. Thank you in advance.


----------



## CaramelCookie

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Here's a question: So, I want to move Coco from Town A to Town B. I currently have Drift set to leave Town B, already in boxes. Coco is a day before boxes herself, as I wanted to get clarification first before time traveling. I don't want Drift sneaking into Town A from the void. If I were to visit Town A while Coco is still a resident and I have 10 villagers after I boot Drift out of Town B, would it be safe to then switch the date of Town A to get Coco in boxes and move her into Town B, or is there a chance Drift could still sneak through because it's the same town used to "clear" the void? Basically, I'm trying to determine whether I can safely do this myself or if I have to seek someone out for void clearing purposes. Thank you in advance.



I believe there's a risk of getting him using that method, yes. It'd be safer to get him out, visit someone's town to clear your void and adopt Coco on the same in-game day - if you wait even a day you might get avoided villager from the town you cleared your void in. Hope this helps.


----------



## KatPancake

master.leor said:


> It will recognize that you have an empty slot. No need to move out someone else



Thank you! I forgot about this post so it took me so long to see the response. Sorry about that.

While I'm here, what would be the easiest way to get my hands on a Whirlpool Tub? I'd like one but having to go to Club Tortimer just to get it seems quite tedious. (Though if that IS the best method, I'll deal.)


----------



## MapleSilver

KatPancake said:


> Thank you! I forgot about this post so it took me so long to see the response. Sorry about that.
> 
> While I'm here, what would be the easiest way to get my hands on a Whirlpool Tub? I'd like one but having to go to Club Tortimer just to get it seems quite tedious. (Though if that IS the best method, I'll deal.)



Someone on here could probably sell you one.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

How rare are the Fancy exterior & the Royal mailbox? I swear I NEVER see them and have almost seen each & every customization on Nook's possible. Even the Melon & Sweets have appeared twice already just the past month. Is there an HHA point required for the Fancy stuff?


----------



## Euphy

Underneath The Stars said:


> How rare are the Fancy exterior & the Royal mailbox? I swear I NEVER see them and have almost seen each & every customization on Nook's possible. Even the Melon & Sweets have appeared twice already just the past month. Is there an HHA point required for the Fancy stuff?



Nope, sounds like just bad luck. I bought the both in the first weeks of my town when I had an pretty much empty house.


----------



## koopasta

I know to upgrade the Nookling shops you have to spend a certain amount of Bells.. Do catalogue orders count?


----------



## alienn

Is there a thread where you can share qr codes you made? Could someone link me if there is?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadMonsterMaddie said:


> I know to upgrade the Nookling shops you have to spend a certain amount of Bells.. Do catalogue orders count?



Catalog orders do count. I bought multiple items using catalog without buying from the actual store and they remodeled.


----------



## Euphy

alienn said:


> Is there a thread where you can share qr codes you made? Could someone link me if there is?


here you go not a specific thread but a section for creating your own thread of designs you made


----------



## UnwrittenTale

How soon until Gracie starts showing up in town? (Do you need to have a certain Nookling shop?)

And is it possible to trade/drop Club Tortimer invitations, or no?


----------



## MapleSilver

UnwrittenTale said:


> How soon until Gracie starts showing up in town? (Do you need to have a certain Nookling shop?)
> 
> And is it possible to trade/drop Club Tortimer invitations, or no?



*From the Animal Crossing Wiki:*
After the player has expanded the Nookling store in their town to T.I.Y. and spent 70,000 bells or more there, Gracie will start to visit the town's Plaza on completely random days.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

Thank you!

Do you know if having a unburied time capsule in your letters prevents an animal from moving?

Also, does the time that the DS is in sleep mode count as time played, or no?
(You can still hear the audio when the headphones are plugged in, I would think you couldn't.)


----------



## Snooty

So, currently my Shampoodle has been in construction for 3 days. Is this normal? If I remember correctly, all of the other upgrades only took one day.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Snooty said:


> So, currently my Shampoodle has been in construction for 3 days. Is this normal? If I remember correctly, all of the other upgrades only took one day.



It takes four days. It's not an upgrade to the Able sisters. It's an entirely new shop that's why it takes time.


----------



## purple_vixen

I have two questions:

1) Is it possible for an animal to have forgotten about giving me a time capsule? It's been sitting in my letter slot for weeks.
2) Is it possible for visitors to adopt animals from your campsite, or is it only an option for players from the campsite's town?

Thanks,
Vix.


----------



## MapleSilver

purple_vixen said:


> I have two questions:
> 
> 1) Is it possible for an animal to have forgotten about giving me a time capsule? It's been sitting in my letter slot for weeks.
> 2) Is it possible for visitors to adopt animals from your campsite, or is it only an option for players from the campsite's town?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vix.



1) You actually have to bury the time capsule using a shovel. If you've already done this, I don't know what the problem is.

2) No, this is not possible. Campers are only able to move to the town they are currently staying in.


----------



## purple_vixen

MapleSilver said:


> 1) You actually have to bury the time capsule using a shovel. If you've already done this, I don't know what the problem is.



Thanks for the reply 

I was sure that Deirdre asked me to hold onto this one, not to bury it; from what you say, I must have misread the dialogue. I have successfully buried and retrieved time capsules before. I'll hold onto it for now, see if Deirdre does ask for it back.



MapleSilver said:


> '
> 2) No, this is not possible. Campers are only able to move to the town they are currently staying in.



Thank you. This saves me offering campers to others and ending up with a red face.


----------



## Halloqueen

So, now that I'm in my final stretch of acquiring dream villagers who fit the themes of my towns, I've been utilizing the pattern trick to keep house plots from appearing in specific places. However, in the past I've seen mention that each character can only lay down 10 patterns on the ground. Is this in reference to the blocks that appear on the ground themselves, or the amount of patterns you can fit in one character's design collection at any one time? If it's the latter, couldn't the issue of limited patterns be resolved by storing ones you aren't going to be using at the moment with Mable and switching them out with new ones as needed? Or would doing that cause patterns you've already laid down to disappear or change to whatever pattern is now in the old one's slot?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## CaramelCookie

ZombifiedHorror said:


> So, now that I'm in my final stretch of acquiring dream villagers who fit the themes of my towns, I've been utilizing the pattern trick to keep house plots from appearing in specific places. However, in the past I've seen mention that each character can only lay down 10 patterns on the ground. Is this in reference to the blocks that appear on the ground themselves, or the amount of patterns you can fit in one character's design collection at any one time? If it's the latter, couldn't the issue of limited patterns be resolved by storing ones you aren't going to be using at the moment with Mable and switching them out with new ones as needed? Or would doing that cause patterns you've already laid down to disappear or change to whatever pattern is now in the old one's slot?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



You can have 10 different patterns stored in one character, as in, brick 1, brick 2... you can lay any of them unlimited times. 
If you lay brick 1, go to Mabel and change your patterns, putting, let's say, flower 1 on the same slot, when you come back to town all your previous brick 1 tiles will have become flower 1 tiles.

Hope I could explain it. x)


----------



## Halloqueen

CaramelCookie said:


> You can have 10 different patterns stored in one character, as in, brick 1, brick 2... you can lay any of them unlimited times.
> If you lay brick 1, go to Mabel and change your patterns, putting, let's say, flower 1 on the same slot, when you come back to town all your previous brick 1 tiles will have become flower 1 tiles.
> 
> Hope I could explain it. x)


Okay, that makes sense now. Thank you.


----------



## chet_manley

Hey, I have had Katie show up in my town twice. Both times, I took her to my girlfriend's town and got a Toy Camera.

Do you get the same reward if you take Katie to the same town?


----------



## Halloqueen

chet_manley said:


> Hey, I have had Katie show up in my town twice. Both times, I took her to my girlfriend's town and got a Toy Camera.
> 
> Do you get the same reward if you take Katie to the same town?


I'm fairly certain that it's just random chance that you got the same reward twice. I've taken Katie between a few of my towns before and I know I've gotten different rewards.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I'm thinking about resetting one of my carts and I'm going to try to make it look pretty by plot resetting. Anyone know the best plot resetting guide? Also, what's the best thing to do about any default villagers that are in a place I don't like? Should I just have them move out so I can plot reset with someone new?


----------



## chet_manley

So each of the last two villagers that has mentioned moving out has changed his or her mind after I say "See You Later." Is there a trick to this? I want to cycle in new villagers (without resorting to time travel). Do I need to just ignore these ding dongs once they mention moving?


----------



## Halloqueen

chet_manley said:


> So each of the last two villagers that has mentioned moving out has changed his or her mind after I say "See You Later." Is there a trick to this? I want to cycle in new villagers (without resorting to time travel). Do I need to just ignore these ding dongs once they mention moving?


It is best to avoid talking to them after they've confirmed they will move out, yes. You don't _have_ to do so, and some people seem to report mixed things about doing so, but total avoidance has tended to work for me.


----------



## CaramelCookie

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm thinking about resetting one of my carts and I'm going to try to make it look pretty by plot resetting. Anyone know the best plot resetting guide? Also, what's the best thing to do about any default villagers that are in a place I don't like? Should I just have them move out so I can plot reset with someone new?



I'd suggest this: https://www.belltreeforums.com/entry.php?6658-Plot-Resetting-Guide
The first 5 villagers cannot be plot reseted, you'll have to wait until they move and plot reset the new ones that will take their places, or just reset again to a new town where you like the original 5's placements.



chet_manley said:


> So each of the last two villagers that has mentioned moving out has changed his or her mind after I say "See You Later." Is there a trick to this? I want to cycle in new villagers (without resorting to time travel). Do I need to just ignore these ding dongs once they mention moving?



Next time, after you answer their ping and tell them to move away, if they say they're staying after all, close the game without saving. It'll be as if the ping never happened. Then run by them again and try again until they answer they'll move. Then never speak with them again until they're in boxes.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

So like you really can’t grow bushes next to rocks too? I found out the hard way with PWP, but what about rocks? Seesh they are so strict!


----------



## Halloqueen

Underneath The Stars said:


> So like you really can’t grow bushes next to rocks too? I found out the hard way with PWP, but what about rocks? Seesh they are so strict!



I wouldn't be all that surprised considering the money bag/ore mechanic tied to hitting rocks with your shovel. You can surround a rock with flowers and the spawned items will disappear into the flower void, but a bush would just not let the items spawn at all.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

ZombifiedHorror said:


> I wouldn't be all that surprised considering the money bag/ore mechanic tied to hitting rocks with your shovel. You can surround a rock with flowers and the spawned items will disappear into the flower void, but a bush would just not let the items spawn at all.



Lol I forgot about the money rocks. Haven’t done that in a long time. Yeah makes sense.


----------



## chet_manley

About a month ago, Katrina told me in a fortune that she saw a Police Station in my future. Now, a month later, I still haven't had a villager suggest it. Did I miss the boat on it? Or did the the fortune not mean anything?


----------



## Halloqueen

chet_manley said:


> About a month ago, Katrina told me in a fortune that she saw a Police Station in my future. Now, a month later, I still haven't had a villager suggest it. Did I miss the boat on it? Or did the the fortune not mean anything?


The fortune didn't mean anything. It's just a line she can say that has no bearing on residents suggesting Public Works Projects.


----------



## blushpeony

Anyone else noticed how needy/rude Willow is?  I'm getting a kick out of her.  She's insulted Marshal, his play and keeps asking me to give her attention.  Is she typically like this?


----------



## Euphy

blushpeony said:


> Anyone else noticed how needy/rude Willow is?  I'm getting a kick out of her.  She's insulted Marshal, his play and keeps asking me to give her attention.  Is she typically like this?


psh nothing personal... it's the way snooty villagers act and no matter who you get as long as they are snooty it will be the same


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Can I move my bridge to the left where the supposed path leads? Note the 4 flowers behind, so there?s the 1 space buffer zone... on the ground. It gets confusing because for the river that buffer zone is already the waterfall. The placement of the current bridge already looks perfect with the waterfall but the path is being blocked by Lyman?s house which has annoyed me for the longest.

If anyone could answer it would be great so I wouldn?t have to waste demolition & rebuilding bells if I can?t do it.
Thanks!


----------



## DJStarstryker

I don't know for sure, but I would imagine the game would not let you build that close to a waterfall.

If you don't get an answer and end up demolishing/rebuilding, let us know the answer you find out. I'm curious.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

DJStarstryker said:


> I don't know for sure, but I would imagine the game would not let you build that close to a waterfall.
> 
> If you don't get an answer and end up demolishing/rebuilding, let us know the answer you find out. I'm curious.



Decided to back out & let it be. I fear that I wouldn't be able to put it back where it is (this thread).

And upon research, according to them this is the closest it can get. So in my case it would be just moving 1 block to the left, which would have no impact whatsoever






- - - Post Merge - - -

Also @lumineerin's screenshot from 2014. Why can't my town have a beautiful section like this!!!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Ah, too bad that you can't make it even closer. It would be great if you could, and if you could stand on the bridge and fish down the waterfall. 

Thanks for the pictures/info!


----------



## Mooowa

I'm totally new here and don't understand how this works, but I have a question: does Saharah steal things? A while ago I got her to change the wallpaper and floor but after that, my throne disappeared (it's expensive and I only had it for 1 day). I don't know if I just forgot it somewhere, accidentally sold it, glitched it out, or if my brother took it but....yeah. Does Saharah steal or not?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Mooowa said:


> I'm totally new here and don't understand how this works, but I have a question: does Saharah steal things? A while ago I got her to change the wallpaper and floor but after that, my throne disappeared (it's expensive and I only had it for 1 day). I don't know if I just forgot it somewhere, accidentally sold it, glitched it out, or if my brother took it but....yeah. Does Saharah steal or not?



No. Saharah puts in a new carpet and a new wallpaper and puts the old ones in your pocket. She doesn't touch any of the furniture.

I know it's expensive, but you can always order a new one if you really want one and can't find it again. The first Nookling store doesn't let you order anything, but once it upgrades for the first time it'll always have a catalog machine after that. You can order another throne there.


----------



## Seastar

Is it possible for a villager to forget about a time capsule if something like a flower spawns where it was buried? I feel like Miranda's time capsule is taking longer than Kiki's did.


----------



## Burumun

Jirachi100 said:


> Is it possible for a villager to forget about a time capsule if something like a flower spawns where it was buried? I feel like Miranda's time capsule is taking longer than Kiki's did.



According to the wiki, putting anything on the space where the time capsule was buried will lead to it being removed.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Burumun said:


> According to the wiki, putting anything on the space where the time capsule was buried will lead to it being removed.



Really? I ended up changing the landscaping behind Peanut's house.. covering where I buried it with plants, trees & paths, and then I was shocked when she asked for the time capsule & found out it was moved to a different location but still near her house.


----------



## chet_manley

Hey there, I had a few questions about grass deterioration. I have been playing without time traveling, but the grass in my town is deteriorating at a pretty rapid rate. It feels like it has rained for at least two straight weeks and I have tried to grow a ton of flowers in the dirt patches.

Even still, the town is looking pretty worn down. I am not hugely fond of the way that paths look--but maybe I just haven't found the right one(s)--and so I am thinking about the implication of time traveling to repair. My understanding is that if I time travel to "yesterday," I would actually be traveling 364 days. Then if I traveled one more day back to "today," the grass would likely be repaired.

What are the implications of this, otherwise? Will my townsfolk all move out? I presume I'll collect a bunch of mail for missed holidays? What else would I have to consider, and will it ruin my non-time travel experience if the only thing I am looking to gain is fervent grass? I don't really care about the villagers cycling out, in theory.

Full disclosure...I have T.I.Y. but have not yet seen Gracie to do any checks and get the Emporium yet. I think that is the only thing on Main Street that could be affected.

Thanks for the consults!


----------



## DJStarstryker

chet_manley said:


> Hey there, I had a few questions about grass deterioration.



When you time travel backwards, I'm pretty sure it always counts as 1 day no matter how far back you go. It's just forward that counts days.

As far as moving... honestly, who really knows. I started playing AC again about a week ago. I had a town that I hadn't touched for 4 years and not a single villager had moved out in that timeframe. I had another town that I hadn't touched in over a year and not a single villager had moved out. When villagers move doesn't seem to ever be consistent.


----------



## Melchoir

Hi guys,
Just wondering if the last villager (10th villager) that moved into your town can be the next move-out? Or do I need to move someone else out first before the newest villager will ask to leave?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Melchoir said:


> Hi guys,
> Just wondering if the last villager (10th villager) that moved into your town can be the next move-out? Or do I need to move someone else out first before the newest villager will ask to leave?



It can move out, but I head it's extremely rare. I myself never had the 10th villager ping to move, but I've heard of people who had their 10th ping 2 days after unboxing. So, i you really want them and only them out without the use of amiibo cards, I'd suggest time travel or you might have to wait years.


----------



## alienn

Has anybody ever tried giving a villager a villager picture? I've found a way to do it by sending them the picture via letters, but I wanna know if they'll actually put it in their house?


----------



## CaramelCookie

alienn said:


> Has anybody ever tried giving a villager a villager picture? I've found a way to do it by sending them the picture via letters, but I wanna know if they'll actually put it in their house?



They can put it on their house! I've seen a screenshot of someone who gave their Chrissy a Francine's pic and she displayed it 
It seems that later she said she was so over the pic and she wanted some good furniture to replace it, though. >v<


----------



## UnwrittenTale

If I save my QR paths in storage, and replace my current patterns with new ones, will they no longer be displayed in town?


----------



## CaramelCookie

UnwrittenTale said:


> If I save my QR paths in storage, and replace my current patterns with new ones, will they no longer be displayed in town?



The ones appearing in town will be the ones you substituted. Example: lay flower 1 on the floor, go to Able Sisters and store flower 1 and put flower 2 on the same pattern slot. When you come back to town, the tile in which you laid flower 1 will now have flower 2 instead.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

CaramelCookie said:


> The ones appearing in town will be the ones you substituted. Example: lay flower 1 on the floor, go to Able Sisters and store flower 1 and put flower 2 on the same pattern slot. When you come back to town, the tile in which you laid flower 1 will now have flower 2 instead.



Okay, thanks for explaining that.  Much appreciated!


----------



## PaperCat

i hve not played either of my towns in months. should i just roll with it and go from where i left off or restart? :/


----------



## Euphy

PaperCat said:


> i hve not played either of my towns in months. should i just roll with it and go from where i left off or restart? :/


I thought the same as you, because I forgot more than half of the stuff I had on my mind for my town after a year. But in the end, I changed a bunch of stuff and it worked out. I doubt it could end up being anything better if I continued my old plans at the time. So I'd suggest you to try for at least 2 weeks before resetting


----------



## Lippysue

PaperCat said:


> i hve not played either of my towns in months. should i just roll with it and go from where i left off or restart? :/



I agree, give it a try before you restart. If you have out a lot of work into a town it's best to be really sure so you don't regret starting again.

If you have not played for a while did you know that Nook will buy your town from you if you restart since the update?


----------



## alienn

On Valentine's day, does Brewster serve hot chocolate to go? Or does he only serve it when you sit down?


----------



## chet_manley

So, an old townswoman, Flo, keeps showing up on my Main Street. Weeks in a row. Is this normal?


----------



## Peg

alienn said:


> On Valentine's day, does Brewster serve hot chocolate to go? Or does he only serve it when you sit down?



I recall that you have to sit down at Brewster's Caf? (The Roost) to get hot chocolate on Valentine's day.



chet_manley said:


> So, an old townswoman, Flo, keeps showing up on my Main Street. Weeks in a row. Is this normal?



Yes, it is normal.


----------



## thatonemayor

So, an old townswoman, Flo, keeps showing up on my Main Street. Weeks in a row. Is this normal?
^
It's very normal. The last 16 villagers that moved out of your town will randomly appear on main street, and will NOT be able to move back in until they are out of that "cycle". 

So for example, if Kyle was the last person to move out of your town, even if you were able to go to someone else's town where Kyle was in boxes, you would not be able to invite Kyle to move into your town until you had moved him out of the cycle. (By having 16 villagers move out of your town after him.)


----------



## Underneath The Stars

You cannot give the Fancy Frame to villagers when they ask for furniture? I had mine customized even! All that effort for nothing?


----------



## Burumun

Underneath The Stars said:


> You cannot give the Fancy Frame to villagers when they ask for furniture? I had mine customized even! All that effort for nothing?



Where they asking for specific furniture, and what did you customize it with? I'm not sure, but I think you can't give villagers furniture customized with custom designs. It might also be because it's a wall item, though.


----------



## UnwrittenTale

I can't get Beans from Harvey while he's feeding the birds. I keep selecting: 'Heya, Harv!' but the result is turning up empty. Am I doing something wrong?

Edit: Turns out you have to be extremely persistent. Hey just gave them to me, nevermind this. T.T


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Burumun said:


> Where they asking for specific furniture, and what did you customize it with? I'm not sure, but I think you can't give villagers furniture customized with custom designs. It might also be because it's a wall item, though.



It was a custom design (town flag), so yeah, realized you cannot give them that. I just re-customized with a clothing instead & Punchy accepted it because he wasn't asking for a specific furniture replacement anyway. Didn't wanna give him anything else because he'd just replace furniture in his house.

I might just start doing this for other animals so they won't replace furniture lol.


----------



## frankied

Hey guys. I'm starting over again. I always seem to forget, but does sending letters help with your approval rating? I believe I did this once before and it worked. The only source I could find supporting this was Thonky's "Starting the Game" page. I always like to "speedrun" the beginning of the game so I can get to the PWPs.


----------



## Burumun

frankied said:


> Hey guys. I'm starting over again. I always seem to forget, but does sending letters help with your approval rating? I believe I did this once before and it worked. The only source I could find supporting this was Thonky's "Starting the Game" page. I always like to "speedrun" the beginning of the game so I can get to the PWPs.



Unfortunately, I can't say for sure, but the IGN page doesn't mention it. 

However, from what I've heard, you can save and quit the game, then restart it to possibly get new requests from the villagers, so that could help you get the rating up faster.


----------



## frankied

Burumun said:


> Unfortunately, I can't say for sure, but the IGN page doesn't mention it.
> 
> However, from what I've heard, you can save and quit the game, then restart it to possibly get new requests from the villagers, so that could help you get the rating up faster.



I'll give it a shot, thanks!


----------



## Chick

frankied said:


> Hey guys. I'm starting over again. I always seem to forget, but does sending letters help with your approval rating? I believe I did this once before and it worked. The only source I could find supporting this was Thonky's "Starting the Game" page. I always like to "speedrun" the beginning of the game so I can get to the PWPs.



Yes, it actually does. I remember Isabelle talking to you about it at the start of the game, when you ask her for advice. Sending letters is basically making friends with the villagers, so that results in them being satisfied and giving you a higher approval rating.


----------



## frankied

Chick said:


> Yes, it actually does. I remember Isabelle talking to you about it at the start of the game, when you ask her for advice. Sending letters is basically making friends with the villagers, so that results in them being satisfied and giving you a higher approval rating.



Awesome, thanks! Also, any idea why the rating stalls occasionally? I planted all of the flowers from my alt town in my current town and watered them, seventy to be exact, and I'm still at 33%.


----------



## chet_manley

Hey there, does plot resetting change the villager or just the location?


----------



## frankied

chet_manley said:


> Hey there, does plot resetting change the villager or just the location?



It changes both of them.


----------



## moonchu

chet_manley said:


> Hey there, does plot resetting change the villager or just the location?



it depends. if you're in the phase where it forces you to gain more villagers (iirc it's less than eight), it'll change both the location and the villager. if this isn't the case, you could've gotten a villager from someone's void (they moved out of someone's town and that person visited you and now the villager wants to move to your town). in that case, the villager will not change, just the location. and obviously if you've invited someone it'll just change the location.


----------



## Neocmiri

I was trying to find a Scarab Beetle and a "living fossil" from the river (I forgot the exact name of this fish). I was just wondering, if I open the train gates, what bugs and fish stop appearing until they are closed again? All I know is any bugs shaken from trees, mosquitos, tarantulas and scorpions stop spawning.


----------



## Burumun

Neocmiri said:


> I was trying to find a Scarab Beetle and a "living fossil" from the river (I forgot the exact name of this fish). I was just wondering, if I open the train gates, what bugs and fish stop appearing until they are closed again? All I know is any bugs shaken from trees, mosquitos, tarantulas and scorpions stop spawning.



Those are the only ones that disappear. Basically, if you could make it easier by having a friend come over to help you catch the critter, or if it wouldn't know how to process it in the case of scorpions and tarantulas, then you can't catch it with the gate open. 

However, I wouldn't try and catch critters while you're waiting for friends to arrive. If someone arrives while you're finishing, for instance, you pull the reel in, so the fish you're trying to catch will be scared off.


----------



## koopasta

Nvm!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Do perfect fruits work differently post-WA update? I can't seem to get perfect fruit trees that aren't my native fruit to grow. So I get perfect oranges (oranges are my native) but when I planted a perfect apple, I got a regular apple tree. When I planted a perfect pear, I got a regular pear tree. 

I don't remember this ever being an issue before the WA update.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast

DJStarstryker said:


> Do perfect fruits work differently post-WA update? I can't seem to get perfect fruit trees that aren't my native fruit to grow. So I get perfect oranges (oranges are my native) but when I planted a perfect apple, I got a regular apple tree. When I planted a perfect pear, I got a regular pear tree.
> 
> I don't remember this ever being an issue before the WA update.



The WA update had nothing to do with it, that's always been the case. Only perfect fruit of your native type will grow in your town.


----------



## DJStarstryker

friedglitterenthusiast said:


> The WA update had nothing to do with it, that's always been the case. Only perfect fruit of your native type will grow in your town.



I thought I had grown other perfect fruits in the past, but maybe I'm misremembering. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## StaleCupcakes17

How definite is it that when I ask an amiibo to move in, with 10 villagers, and kick someone out, that the amiibo will move EXACTLY where the evicted villager will go? 


Basically, I WANT the amiibo to move where the evicted villager was exactly. Ive heard that this is what happens but i have never done it before. Just wanted to make sure it will happen. Let me know!! Thanks!


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast

StaleCupcakes17 said:


> How definite is it that when I ask an amiibo to move in, with 10 villagers, and kick someone out, that the amiibo will move EXACTLY where the evicted villager will go?
> 
> 
> Basically, I WANT the amiibo to move where the evicted villager was exactly. Ive heard that this is what happens but i have never done it before. Just wanted to make sure it will happen. Let me know!! Thanks!



Huh. I've asked a couple of normal series amiibo villagers to move in and they were all pretty random if I remember correctly. You could always ask and try plot resetting just to see and be sure? That way you still have some control over it.


----------



## smol_kiki_beansie

Do future/self letters count towards the letter badge?


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Why do I get time traveler rumor AGAIN? I tt’d once and returned back time right after (so that makes it just 2). I really hate this! I try to avoid it so much at a minimum :/


----------



## MilkToast

i find that rumor very wierd because iv been tting all the time (2 days then i talk to my villagers alot then tt 2more days) and  only been called a bell pincher


----------



## Bosmer

If this has been asked before, sorry!

I'm just wondering since I have Katrina's fortune shop in my town but my friend doesn't, if she comes over to my town to have her fortune told does that count for her?


----------



## Underneath The Stars

MilkToast said:


> i find that rumor very wierd because iv been tting all the time (2 days then i talk to my villagers alot then tt 2more days) and  only been called a bell pincher



It is really weird! We already talked about it, but I got that rumor just now again! Also, in my cycling town, I've been called a bell pincher too when I've been tt relentlessly.


----------



## Twikster

Does anyone know what Deena’s house looks like? I can’t find it anywhere online 

EDIT: nvm was looking in the wrong place, found it!!


----------



## frankied

Bosmer said:


> If this has been asked before, sorry!
> 
> I'm just wondering since I have Katrina's fortune shop in my town but my friend doesn't, if she comes over to my town to have her fortune told does that count for her?



Sadly, it doesn't. It would have to be when Katrina is visiting her town. I don't believe that other players count, either. The first day I get Katrina each new save, I "plot reset" 20 times and get my fortune told each time, leaving 500 Bells outside the tent for my next reset. That way you can get all twenty in one go.


----------



## Khaelis

Question: If I invite a villager from another town and they are set to move in the next day, does visiting another town with a voided villager overwrite the invited villager? I don't want to accidentally lose Skye who I adopted earlier if I visit another town before 6AM tomorrow.

Edit: 

Second Question: Am I able to invite villagers from other towns if there is a plot in your town? Example: July 30th, Skye is plotted. Am I able to go to another town and adopt a villager so on July 31, Skye's house is built and a new plot is put up the same day?


----------



## frankied

Is there any sort of "what you can catch now" sort of lists? I'd like to start filling out my museum and I'm not too sure how to find out what I've got available now other than reading through each fish and finding times/dates.


----------



## CaramelCookie

Khaelis said:


> Question: If I invite a villager from another town and they are set to move in the next day, does visiting another town with a voided villager overwrite the invited villager? I don't want to accidentally lose Skye who I adopted earlier if I visit another town before 6AM tomorrow.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Second Question: Am I able to invite villagers from other towns if there is a plot in your town? Example: July 30th, Skye is plotted. Am I able to go to another town and adopt a villager so on July 31, Skye's house is built and a new plot is put up the same day?



Yes, a void can overwrite your invite. If you really must visit this other town, I'd suggest you time travel first until her plot is set up and saved, and then go visit the other town.

Yes, as long as Skye is your 9th villager, you can adopt a 10th if her plot is up even if her house still isn't. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



frankied said:


> Is there any sort of "what you can catch now" sort of lists? I'd like to start filling out my museum and I'm not too sure how to find out what I've got available now other than reading through each fish and finding times/dates.



This wiki has a "available now" thingie if you scroll down: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing_Wiki
It doesn't match my time zone, though, and I don't know how to synchronize it, so I don't use it.


----------



## Khaelis

CaramelCookie said:


> Yes, a void can overwrite your invite. If you really must visit this other town, I'd suggest you time travel first until her plot is set up and saved, and then go visit the other town.
> 
> Yes, as long as Skye is your 9th villager, you can adopt a 10th if her plot is up even if her house still isn't.



Hrmmm.. these answers are conflicting to the answer I got from someone else.  

Also, I do not time travel.





frankied said:


> Is there any sort of "what you can catch now" sort of lists? I'd like to start filling out my museum and I'm not too sure how to find out what I've got available now other than reading through each fish and finding times/dates.



https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/today


----------



## frankied

CaramelCookie said:


> This wiki has a "available now" thingie if you scroll down: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing_Wiki
> It doesn't match my time zone, though, and I don't know how to synchronize it, so I don't use it.



Thanks! I'll check it out.



Khaelis said:


> https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/today



Much appreciated, also! Thanks guys. Exactly the king of pages I as looking for.


----------



## Khaelis

Question! What items can Villagers _CANNOT_ put in their houses for display? 

I really hate not giving my villagers for their birthday, but I'm always afraid they'll display it in their house. So I just want to know what items villagers cannot display in their house.


----------



## stiney

I think they don't ever change their wallpaper or floors. I used to send them wallpaper and floors a lot since they never seemed to move in ReTail and I figured I'd get the bonus for sending a present, and none of them ever changed them or put the item in the room.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't find the info anywhere, and I'm pretty sure the answer is no--but can you plant trees next to a stump? I just got the firepit and put it so it's surrounded by cedars. I want to cut some down to make stump seats, but replace them--do they have to be one space away from stumps?


----------



## moonchu

stiney said:


> I think they don't ever change their wallpaper or floors. I used to send them wallpaper and floors a lot since they never seemed to move in ReTail and I figured I'd get the bonus for sending a present, and none of them ever changed them or put the item in the room.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can't find the info anywhere, and I'm pretty sure the answer is no--but can you plant trees next to a stump? I just got the firepit and put it so it's surrounded by cedars. I want to cut some down to make stump seats, but replace them--do they have to be one space away from stumps?



you can give them ores, wallpaper & flooring as stiney said are super good as well. i default to those as my go-to gifts.


and unfortunately no  all trees and stumps must have one space surrounding, only bushes can be planted right next to these.


----------



## stiney

Thanks moonchu, that's what I thought! I probably won't cut as many down as I was originally planning, as it's got a wonderful camping outside feeling. I was surprised that the firepit is lit all day! I thought that like the ones in the RV campground they'd only be lit at night. It's very close to my mayor's house, so the first time I came outside that day I was surprised.


----------



## moonchu

stiney said:


> Thanks moonchu, that's what I thought! I probably won't cut as many down as I was originally planning, as it's got a wonderful camping outside feeling. I was surprised that the firepit is lit all day! I thought that like the ones in the RV campground they'd only be lit at night. It's very close to my mayor's house, so the first time I came outside that day I was surprised.



no problem, and that sounds lovely. i loooooove the fire pit, it's definitely one of my favourite pwps! very cozy.


----------



## Tri

Can you adopt an RV villager camping in another town?
If the RV villager replaces an existing villager, is their house placed in the same spot?


----------



## stiney

Speaking of RVs--I'm just starting to explore amiibo. Are there any items that can only be gotten from RVs? It looks like you can buy the cards new anymore, and some of the individual cards are really expensive, so I'm trying to figure out where to put my money to get the most bang.


----------



## Tri

See this reddit post and mori.db. They hid quite a bit of new furniture in one or two RVs each.


----------



## stiney

I looked on moridb, but couldn't figure out a way to show just the RV items. Thanks for the link to the Reddit post, this is exactly the kind of thing I was hoping for.


----------



## dimicrow

Sorry if this has been asked; but this thread has sooo many pages ;; If I want a villager to move in a certain spot, can I place paths where I don't want them to go? Or do I still need to plot reset? (My cartridge updated to WA)


----------



## Tri

I haven't tried, but the recent thread "IT DIDN'T WORK!!" gets in depth with the house placement mechanics. It sounds like pattern control is generally reliable but you need to map out 16x16 acres and make sure there aren't already 3 houses in the desired acre. Use the new character trick for safety anyway.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

I have a question:

Are voids still around after the amiibo update? I have one villager who was voided right after i visited a ten villager town. Does the voided villager move in a town with 9 villagers?


----------



## Burumun

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Are voids still around after the amiibo update? I have one villager who was voided right after i visited a ten villager town. Does the voided villager move in a town with 9 villagers?



Yes, voided villagers still exist. If you connect with anyone who doesn't have a full town, either over StreetPass or by playing with them, if they don't already have someone moving in, the voided villager will move into their town.


----------



## friedglitterenthusiast

I wanna make sure I'm doing this right before I bother start doing any further landscaping. I would love to put four houses along a line here, evenly spaced out due to acreage problems I've been reading about. However, I also don't know if I'm setting up these plots too close to each other, train tracks or anything else (there is also a rock ;;; ).

There's going to be two houses next to each other with a little nature area between the four. So two, park, two, if that makes sense. c': I'm rambling.

Let me know if I need to add more pictures or information!! I really need to make this look good. ;;;

Aha, my mom's helped me figure out a bit of a problem with this post as well! From what I can tell, it's two 'blocks' away from my train tracks and then the right most plot is also two 'blocks' away from a rock. If that makes any sense. So, there's three blocks between the two houses, and two in between the train tracks and a rock. In my head, it should work just fine, but I really want someone's experienced opinion on this.


----------



## dawnofvayle

I have a probably dumb question about streetpassing. I have two towns on 2 different 3ds handhelds. I always try to leave animal crossing as the last played game on both so they can streepass each other in sleep mode. I've gotten the bronze streetpass badge for both mayors & I'm pretty close to silver.

But I've been thinking about getting a 3rds 3DS and a third copy of Animal Crossing, both because I'd kind of like a third town, and so I could build up the streetpass badges faster. Here's the dumb question. The Nintendo Selects version of Animal Crossing is the newer version of the game, officially called Animal Crossing Welcome Amiibo. Do the streetpasses still count towards the badge if the older Animal Crossing New Leaf & Animal Crossing Welcome Amiibo games streetpass? (As long as NL has the amiibo update of course, which both my current towns do).


----------



## Burumun

dawnofvayle said:


> I have a probably dumb question about streetpassing. I have two towns on 2 different 3ds handhelds. I always try to leave animal crossing as the last played game on both so they can streepass each other in sleep mode. I've gotten the bronze streetpass badge for both mayors & I'm pretty close to silver.
> 
> But I've been thinking about getting a 3rds 3DS and a third copy of Animal Crossing, both because I'd kind of like a third town, and so I could build up the streetpass badges faster. Here's the dumb question. The Nintendo Selects version of Animal Crossing is the newer version of the game, officially called Animal Crossing Welcome Amiibo. Do the streetpasses still count towards the badge if the older Animal Crossing New Leaf & Animal Crossing Welcome Amiibo games streetpass? (As long as NL has the amiibo update of course, which both my current towns do).



They're the same game, just with different packaging, so yes, it should work fine, I think. 

--- 



friedglitterenthusiast said:


> I wanna make sure I'm doing this right before I bother start doing any further landscaping. I would love to put four houses along a line here, evenly spaced out due to acreage problems I've been reading about. However, I also don't know if I'm setting up these plots too close to each other, train tracks or anything else (there is also a rock ;;; ).
> 
> There's going to be two houses next to each other with a little nature area between the four. So two, park, two, if that makes sense. c': I'm rambling.
> 
> Let me know if I need to add more pictures or information!! I really need to make this look good. ;;;
> 
> Aha, my mom's helped me figure out a bit of a problem with this post as well! From what I can tell, it's two 'blocks' away from my train tracks and then the right most plot is also two 'blocks' away from a rock. If that makes any sense. So, there's three blocks between the two houses, and two in between the train tracks and a rock. In my head, it should work just fine, but I really want someone's experienced opinion on this.



That should work fine, I think, going by the picture. I may have had a villager house that close to the train tracks, but it was a bad spot and I already changed the area after forcing them out, so I can't confirm it'll work for villager houses. However, I do have my campsite one tile away from the tracks, and at least one PWP that is one tile away from a rock, and PWPs are usually more finicky, from what I know.


----------



## Cutesy-Claudie

Hi, I'm totally new to this and everything, but my bestie really wants the pink wetsuit.  I so want to get it for her.  I go to the island daily and I'm not a member of Club Tortimer.  Anyway, do I have to be a CT member to get the pink wetsuit?  Also, how much does it cost?  48 medals?  I'm just desperate to get it!    I'm willing to pay/trade something for it too if anyone has one.  Give a price/what you want and I'll try to do it.  Thanks!  <3


----------



## frankied

Cutesy-Claudie said:


> Hi, I'm totally new to this and everything, but my bestie really wants the pink wetsuit.  I so want to get it for her.  I go to the island daily and I'm not a member of Club Tortimer.  Anyway, do I have to be a CT member to get the pink wetsuit?  Also, how much does it cost?  48 medals?  I'm just desperate to get it!    I'm willing to pay/trade something for it too if anyone has one.  Give a price/what you want and I'll try to do it.  Thanks!  <3



Nope! You don't have to be a member. Club Tortimer is only for online matchmaking, visiting random islands, etc. It will appear occasionally. Just keep checking. You might be able to buy one off of somebody, but you are asking in the wrong sub-forum. Go tothis link and ask again! Good luck!


----------



## MinishMae

Hello! Does anybody know if amiibo/card villagers are able to move out on their own? 
I have several Zelda amiibo and amiibo card villagers in my town, and it's time to change things up a bit. I want new villagers to move in, but don't have their cards to force these ones out-- and the ones that keep asking are non-card villagers. 

So, is it possible or impossible for them to move out on their own?


----------



## Tri

The special amiibo characters such as the Zelda ones cannot move to another person's town.

Is it true that villagers of a shared personality to another in town are more likely to move, or is that an illusion caused by random selection?


----------



## CaramelCookie

MinishMae said:


> Hello! Does anybody know if amiibo/card villagers are able to move out on their own?
> I have several Zelda amiibo and amiibo card villagers in my town, and it's time to change things up a bit. I want new villagers to move in, but don't have their cards to force these ones out-- and the ones that keep asking are non-card villagers.
> 
> So, is it possible or impossible for them to move out on their own?



I read that if you have a mix of amiibo and non-amiibo villagers, it'll be hard to get the amiibos to move without using other cards to force them out. If you really don't want them anymore and don't have the cards of the villagers you want to substitute them with, I'd suggest time traveling to try and get them to ping, as it could take IRL months or even years. 



Tri said:


> Is it true that villagers of a shared personality to another in town are more likely to move, or is that an illusion caused by random selection?



I believe it's all random, never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Lemonsky

I sent Rudy a Gracie tank in a letter, and then went to visit him a few days later. He's now wearing the tank while also simultaneously displaying it in his house - has anyone else had such a thing happen??


----------



## Burumun

Lemonsky said:


> I sent Rudy a Gracie tank in a letter, and then went to visit him a few days later. He's now wearing the tank while also simultaneously displaying it in his house - has anyone else had such a thing happen??



Yeah, it can happen, but I believe he still needs to have two of them, of course - one to display, one to wear - so I assume he already had one on display.


----------



## Lemonsky

Burumun said:


> I assume he already had one on display.


I'd never seen one in his house before I sent one to him, but I can accept this as an explanation.


----------



## Laureline

I know tarantula's are supposed to be rare. But are there any secrets to making one appear?


----------



## moonchu

Laureline said:


> I know tarantula's are supposed to be rare. But are there any secrets to making one appear?



saving and continuing will probably help spawn them faster.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Laureline said:


> I know tarantula's are supposed to be rare. But are there any secrets to making one appear?



What *moonchu* said. I would also scare away other insects to make the game spawn new ones. However, since it?s difficult and takes time to scare away/catch other insects, just going into a house or reloading the game should be much faster.
Otherwise, try to keep yourself busy. Do some other things and stay on the lookout for tarantulas. It?s only for your mind, but it will definitely feel faster if you don?t make spawning a tarantula your main goal.


----------



## LadyDestani

Does anyone know if there are any house expansion guides that show what your home exterior looks like after each expansion? I've googled it every way I can think of and come up empty. I can literally find a guide for everything in ACNL except this.

I've decided I want to add a second character to my town. He'll be a farmer so I want his house to be relatively small, especially compared to my mayor who has the fully expanded mansion. But he needs at least 2 or 3 rooms to do everything I want. I'm thinking of just adding a 2nd floor and back room, but I don't know what that will look like on the outside.

And does expanding each room affect the outside or is it just each time you add a new room?

It's been far too long since I expanded my mayor's house and I wasn't paying close attention at the time.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Here is a German website with pictures of the house with every expansion. I hope this is what you were looking for. ^^


----------



## LadyDestani

Yes, that helps a lot. Thank you so much!


----------



## civilian

Will villagers display superb coffee beans in their house if I mail it to them?


----------



## LadyDestani

civilian said:


> Will villagers display superb coffee beans in their house if I mail it to them?



I know that they don't display them when they buy them from Retail. I've never tried mailing them, though.


----------



## stiney

Does anyone have any tips for *not* winning the Bug Off? My last for the year is still a few weeks away but I've gotten gold every time I've done it and I want to get the silver and bronze trophies now that I have all the furniture.


----------



## CaramelCookie

stiney said:


> Does anyone have any tips for *not* winning the Bug Off? My last for the year is still a few weeks away but I've gotten gold every time I've done it and I want to get the silver and bronze trophies now that I have all the furniture.



Have at least 3 human characters and submit island bugs with all of them. The villagers can't compete and you'll surely get 1st, 2nd and 3rd places.


----------



## stiney

Hm, I've got two right now, I could make a third and delete her after the bug off.


----------



## Tri

Will villagers ask for fruit you used to have trees for, but no longer? I'm considering trashing all the apple and pear trees for tropical ones but I'd like to know if I should keep one or two.


----------



## Euphy

Tri said:


> Will villagers ask for fruit you used to have trees for, but no longer? I'm considering trashing all the apple and pear trees for tropical ones but I'd like to know if I should keep one or two.


They can ask for fruits that is not in your town or/and you never had in town anytime. Their line for asking would change to something about how that fruit is not growing there but they want it though


----------



## Tri

^Thanks. That's interesting, because I don't recall getting them before I had the respective fruit and only just got signature quests _this year_ after using the train the first time (so I figured all quests were accessibility dependent).


----------



## Tri

I'm confused how the tenth villager works. Does obtaining one from the campground or trade mean your villager cap is adjusted (random tenth move in from now on), or are there never random tenths? 

I TTed after Deirdre moved out so I could plot, but after a week I was still back at nine.


----------



## LiamGG

What happened to Bell Tree Forums? It seems kind of dead...


----------



## Underneath The Stars

LiamGG said:


> What happened to Bell Tree Forums? It seems kind of dead...



ACNL is just an old game now. And with the lack of AC for Switch announcements and Pocket Camp quickly becoming a pay to play mobile app the hype for the franchise is DEAD


----------



## LadyDestani

Tri said:


> I'm confused how the tenth villager works. Does obtaining one from the campground or trade mean your villager cap is adjusted (random tenth move in from now on), or are there never random tenths?
> 
> I TTed after Deirdre moved out so I could plot, but after a week I was still back at nine.



As far as I know, you can only get a 10th villager from the campsite, trade, or WiFi visits/streetpass. I don't think that changes even if you've had a 10th villager previously.


----------



## Euphy

Tri said:


> I'm confused how the tenth villager works. Does obtaining one from the campground or trade mean your villager cap is adjusted (random tenth move in from now on), or are there never random tenths?
> 
> I TTed after Deirdre moved out so I could plot, but after a week I was still back at nine.


Don't think of it just as "tenth villager", that'd be easier. Just know whenever your town has 9 villagers game wouldn't send you new villagers. Which means you can stay with 9 villagers forever even after your current tenth leave unless you get it from someone or campsite. Unless the 9th villager moves out too, there'll be no random move in. There's no quota, or cap adjusting, just that.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I take it the 3 building per acre rule still applies in New Leaf?


----------



## LadyKaila

Okay, I didnt see anything about this so I'll ask. If you accidentally bumped a villager out of your town and you're going through the 16 villager cycle, how do you know what number youre on? I lost track and I really really wanted Lionel but he upped and moved without a word! D: And I totally forget what number I was on for him.


----------



## Euphy

LadyKaila said:


> Okay, I didnt see anything about this so I'll ask. If you accidentally bumped a villager out of your town and you're going through the 16 villager cycle, how do you know what number youre on? I lost track and I really really wanted Lionel but he upped and moved without a word! D: And I totally forget what number I was on for him.


Best way is checking your mainstreet often. The day he starts to show up, it means he is 10th. The time he stops to show up forever, you can be sure he is already cycled out


----------



## Snooty

Can a villager plot directly in front of paths (with no space between) or will they always be 1 space back?


----------



## Burumun

Snooty said:


> Can a villager plot directly in front of paths (with no space between) or will they always be 1 space back?



They can plot directly in front of paths. After the house is built, though, the tile right in front of the door will be "blocked", and if you have anything there, it'll disappear.


----------



## Stone Cold

I've noticed that Chrissy and Eugene sometimes talk about their former towns. Chrissy occasionally sings out her former town's tune to me and Eugene occasionally refers to his former town. When he moved ot my town he even said I looked familiar... thing is I am yet to visit any towns properly. Only have dreamt about them, so maybe that's how I met Eugene originally and he remembers me? 

Also, I've always assumed the villagers moving to your town throughout the game weren't coming from other players' towns, especially if you have never travelled to other towns before or have had anyone visit yours. But apparently the Chrissy and Eugene in my town have lived in other towns before.

Is this normal?


----------



## MapleSilver

Stone Cold said:


> I've noticed that Chrissy and Eugene sometimes talk about their former towns. Chrissy occasionally sings out her former town's tune to me and Eugene occasionally refers to his former town. When he moved ot my town he even said I looked familiar... thing is I am yet to visit any towns properly. Only have dreamt about them, so maybe that's how I met Eugene originally and he remembers me?
> 
> Also, I've always assumed the villagers moving to your town throughout the game weren't coming from other players' towns, especially if you have never travelled to other towns before or have had anyone visit yours. But apparently the Chrissy and Eugene in my town have lived in other towns before.
> 
> Is this normal?



Do you have Streetpass enabled? Villagers from someone else's void can move into your town if your systems tag each other. It's completely normal.


----------



## Stone Cold

MapleSilver said:


> Do you have Streetpass enabled? Villagers from someone else's void can move into your town if your systems tag each other. It's completely normal.



Ah I do, yes. Makes sense, thanks for the explanation!  I was just curious.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Quick question about time travelling I need answering please.

If I'm unable to play for a couple weeks, am I able to when talking to Isabelle time travel to the day after I last played and the game will not notice that I have not played for a heap of days and then time travelled back? Or do I have to live with the consequences for not playing for a couple of weeks?


----------



## Snowesque

*ILikeFroakies*
I do this all the time, there's no consequences.


----------



## ILikeFroakies

Snowesque said:


> *ILikeFroakies*
> I do this all the time, there's no consequences.



Ok, thankyou for your help


----------



## Pansy

I just now found this thread so I guess I'll come here with my questions now. My latest problem is I don't know how close to a *horizontal* bridge a villager's house can be. Right now, I have a villager's house spot (the villager has yet to move in, I'm planning my town atm) 3 spaces away. I found a thread from 2015 about a bridge guide and it said that you need 4 spaces, however I'd like to make sure. Does anyone know? If you have a villager that's plotted closer to a horizontal bridge, did you build the bridge before they moved in or after?


----------



## Halloqueen

Could anyone tell me how long you have to wait out in the sun to achieve the highest level of tan? I've never tried tanning in this game before but I want to give it a go now.


----------



## LadyDestani

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Could anyone tell me how long you have to wait out in the sun to achieve the highest level of tan? I've never tried tanning in this game before but I want to give it a go now.



I've never done this, but I've read that it takes ~15 mins a day. There are 5 levels of tan and you can only go up 1 level a day, but you won't see the tan until the following day. Then, it has to be maintained.


----------



## dragonboy

How do you get eggs


----------



## Burumun

dragonboy said:


> How do you get eggs



Do you mean the colored Easter eggs? You can find those on Bunny Day, they're an event item, like the feathers for Festivale.


----------



## dragonboy

Thx


----------



## Senni

What do you do with tbt bells??


----------



## Khaelis

Senni said:


> What do you do with tbt bells??



You can buy collectables on the forum shop, or exchange them with other users for items, etc.


----------



## candiedJosephine

i'm so tired and wanna go to bed but the internet WILL NOT tell me the answer to this real important question: can you change the color of the B-A-A female villager's eyes. please. i gotta know if i can make them green for reasons 


 <--- this one


----------



## LadyDestani

candiedJosephine said:


> i'm so tired and wanna go to bed but the internet WILL NOT tell me the answer to this real important question: can you change the color of the B-A-A female villager's eyes. please. i gotta know if i can make them green for reasons
> 
> View attachment 220821 <--- this one



Based on this image, I believe you can. I'm pretty sure I've seen an image of someone in game with those eyes in green as well, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## CaramelCookie

candiedJosephine said:


> i'm so tired and wanna go to bed but the internet WILL NOT tell me the answer to this real important question: can you change the color of the B-A-A female villager's eyes. please. i gotta know if i can make them green for reasons
> 
> View attachment 220821 <--- this one



You can change the color of any character's eyes. Just have shampoodle's open for 14 days and have at least one haircut.


----------



## Zavester

So something weird just happened, I guess I must have messed something up but Snake pinged to talk to me, and apparently he wants to move. So I let him, but he insisted to stay anyways so I restarted my game and just avoided talking to him. Raddle told me that Snake was thinking of moving, and I knew the date that Snake wanted to move when he pinged me, so I used the 3DS System Clock to time travel ahead to that date, and to my surprise, Snake was still walking around town when he should have been in boxes.  I talked to my other villagers, and they didn’t tell me anything about anyone moving. So I reset my system clock to the original date and now it’s like Snake never wanted to move at all. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Steampunk Mage

What's the earliest that you can convince a moving villager in a foreign town to move to yours?


----------



## Laureline

Steampunk Mage said:


> What's the earliest that you can convince a moving villager in a foreign town to move to yours?


They can only be convinced on the day their in boxes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zavester said:


> So something weird just happened, I guess I must have messed something up but Snake pinged to talk to me, and apparently he wants to move. So I let him, but he insisted to stay anyways so I restarted my game and just avoided talking to him. Raddle told me that Snake was thinking of moving, and I knew the date that Snake wanted to move when he pinged me, so I used the 3DS System Clock to time travel ahead to that date, and to my surprise, Snake was still walking around town when he should have been in boxes.  I talked to my other villagers, and they didn’t tell me anything about anyone moving. So I reset my system clock to the original date and now it’s like Snake never wanted to move at all. Anyone know what happened?


So if I have this correct, you changed the time on your 3ds and not in game? If that is true then I can see where the mishap occurred. When this situation pops up you need to change the in game time and not your system.


----------



## Zavester

Ohhh! I always use the 3DS clock because I like having the two clocks synched. I barely ever time travel and I’ve never used it to move out a villager quicker before so thank you for the answer! I didn’t know the two clocks made a difference.


----------



## CherryBlossomCrossing

my 3ds clock is set in 2012, my acnl is the right year, will it harm my game if i change my 3ds date to present?


----------



## Steampunk Mage

Laureline said:


> They can only be convinced on the day their in boxes.



And is the day they say they'll move the same day they'll be in boxes, and not the day they'll be out of the town?


----------



## Steampunk Mage

How do I send messages to players registered as Best Friends?


----------



## Laureline

Steampunk Mage said:


> And is the day they say they'll move the same day they'll be in boxes, and not the day they'll be out of the town?


The day their in boxes is the day to do it. Not before and not after.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How does the reset center effect plot resetting?


----------



## Halloqueen

Laureline said:


> How does the reset center effect plot resetting?



This has been a concern of mine in the past as well. As I recall, someone responded to my question when I asked to say that, since plot resetting involves creating a new character every time, there shouldn't be any issues with Resetti whatsoever. I can't verify this because I've yet to construct the Reset Center in any of my towns.


----------



## Laureline

ZombifiedHorror said:


> This has been a concern of mine in the past as well. As I recall, someone responded to my question when I asked to say that, since plot resetting involves creating a new character every time, there shouldn't be any issues with Resetti whatsoever. I can't verify this because I've yet to construct the Reset Center in any of my towns.


Darn. Cause I do want to build it before a new villager moves in. But now if it's going to be a problem for plot resetting.


----------



## Iced_Holly

No, there won't be any issues. I don't see how there _could_ be in the first place - Resetti only appears outside the house of the player who turns the game off without saving, and considering there won't be a house for the temp character until a successful plot reset at all, the center won't affect anything.


----------



## krystillin

CherryBlossomCrossing said:


> my 3ds clock is set in 2012, my acnl is the right year, will it harm my game if i change my 3ds date to present?



Yes, it would change your town time too. It would bump your town to 2024


----------



## Cou

so i started playing acnl again! i actually haven’t touched it since the welcome amiibo update and i’m a little overwhelmed. im seeing a lot of new items and they’re all so cute!! but when i went on moridb to see how to get them they’re from rv amiibos and im wondering?? if harvey sells the rv items? like all of them? (except for the special npcs)


----------



## Laureline

Cou said:


> so i started playing acnl again! i actually haven’t touched it since the welcome amiibo update and i’m a little overwhelmed. im seeing a lot of new items and they’re all so cute!! but when i went on moridb to see how to get them they’re from rv amiibos and im wondering?? if harvey sells the rv items? like all of them? (except for the special npcs)


These are all the items you can get from Harvey. http://moridb.com/catalogs/R3kcnURBPz
Every other new item is from other rvs.


----------



## Onyx

What does WA stand for on these forums?
OMG IS IT WELCOME AMIIBO????


----------



## Snowesque

*Onyx *
Yes


----------



## koopasta

How exactly do you get villagers to call you by a custom nickname?


----------



## sofieceliza

MadMonsterMaddie said:


> How exactly do you get villagers to call you by a custom nickname?


when a villager pings you and suggests a nickname for you, if you say you don't like it then they let you choose one for yourself


----------



## princepoke

Can i ask if iys possible to get NPCs like Cooper or KK to movenintknur townnusjng amiibos/cards? Or do they omlyngo to ur campground when theyre scanned?

Also, i was informed that the special roses that produce blue flowers can also come from breeding orange roses with white roses and red roses with purple roses (as seen here: http://i.imgur.com/8bTA42z.png)
Is this true and if so, can these special roses interbreed?
Ie. If i get a special red from breeding an orange and purple rose together, and another special rose from breeding orange and white roses, can i breed these two together to get a blue rose? Or do i have to separate these from ea other


----------



## Snowesque

*princepoke *
When you scan an NPC card, you're able to get their picture once per-character.
After that, you just get random T&T items. They don't show up at the campground.

All special red roses are able to produce blue roses when bred together.


----------



## princepoke

@Snowesque
ahh its a bummer abt the NPCs, but thank u so muvh for the answers!!


----------



## loglady

How to do I time travel back in time?

I had to TT about a month ahead of both my time in-game and irl (from October 17th to November 17th) and I was wondering how to go back in time without screwing up my game. Would I be able to skip back to October 17th straight away, fast forward more and then go back, or go back in smaller increments. 

Thanks!


----------



## Laureline

loglady said:


> How to do I time travel back in time?
> 
> I had to TT about a month ahead of both my time in-game and irl (from October 17th to November 17th) and I was wondering how to go back in time without screwing up my game. Would I be able to skip back to October 17th straight away, fast forward more and then go back, or go back in smaller increments.
> 
> Thanks!


If you tt'd back to your original date it would be like going a day ahead. Just make sure before you do it that no one wants to move.


----------



## loglady

Laureline said:


> If you tt'd back to your original date it would be like going a day ahead. Just make sure before you do it that no one wants to move.



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Bluelady

Forgive me if I'm posting this in the wrong section. Which amiibo characters have an RV? I know that some of the NPC do like Celeste, Reese, Mabel, Jack and etc. But, I'm wondering the ones that look like regular villagers like Sandy. When I buy a pack of amiibo cards, how do I know which villagers have RVs?


----------



## Snowesque

*Bluelady *
The RV Amiibo cards are a separate series, there's 50 in total. The villagers they include are listed here.
The scanned NPC RVs are from their Amiibo figure, not the cards. There's also other villagers that can have RVs besides NPCs from an Amiibo figure, like Felyne from the Monster Hunter Felyne Amiibo.


----------



## Bluelady

Snowesque said:


> *Bluelady *
> The RV Amiibo cards are a separate series, there's 50 in total. The villagers they include are listed here.
> The NPC RVs are from their Amiibo figure, not the cards. There's also other villagers that can have RVs besides NPCs from Amiibo figure, like Felyne from the Monster Hunter Felyne Amiibo.



Thank you!


----------



## Steampunk Mage

I've been wondering:  Do items customized by Cyrus influence its Feng Shui?


----------



## princepoke

do spawned flowers or rearranged flowers revert when i TT back in time?

eg. the date is oct 23, i notice that ive spawned a new purple rose. i move it over to the other side of the town. if i tt to oct 22, will my flower disappear..


----------



## Snowesque

*princepoke *
Nope! Your town will be left exactly how you've saved it when TT back.


----------



## princepoke

ooo yay! thank you so much!


----------



## wALEX

there are always 4 fossils everyday ?


----------



## Snowesque

*wALEX *
There will be unless you don't have enough space for them to spawn!


----------



## wALEX

Snowesque said:


> *wALEX *
> There will be unless you don't have enough space for them to spawn!



I always find 3 and 1 trap T-T i do not understand!!
The patterns affect this? but i've not so much patterns


----------



## jcnorn

wALEX said:


> I always find 3 and 1 trap T-T i do not understand!!
> The patterns affect this? but i've not so much patterns



They could be hidden behind a tree or something, so make sure you look everywhere


----------



## LadyDestani

wALEX said:


> I always find 3 and 1 trap T-T i do not understand!!
> The patterns affect this? but i've not so much patterns



Sometimes they are really hard to see if they spawn behind flowers, too. So check behind everything (trees, rocks, flowers,etc) very closely.


----------



## koopasta

Hello! I want to create a winter town where the ground is covered in snow all the time. When does winter start and when does it end?


----------



## Snowesque

*MadMonsterMaddie *
Winter is December through February, there's snow on the ground through December 11th to February 25th.


----------



## sofieceliza

I have a question about obtaining the golden shovel...

I know you need to buy 50 bags of fertiliser, but I feel like I must have bought 500000 by now -.-
Once I've bought 50, will the golden shovel just appear in the shop? or am I missing something?


----------



## Snowesque

*sofieceliza *
Once you've bought the 50th bag, Leif will also give you the shovel in the store.


----------



## sofieceliza

Snowesque said:


> *sofieceliza *
> Once you've bought the 50th bag, Leif will also give you the shovel in the store.


Thank you!! I _must_ be nearly there now...


----------



## stitchmaker

Can it take a long time to get the golden slingshot?
I can't remember how fast it was in 2013 for my main town.
2 towns after the update got one with no balloon badges.
My Rabbit Town mayor has got the badge and still no golden slingshot.  She's now getting RV items.  Not sure why she hasn't got one yet.


----------



## LadyDestani

This is the wording from Thonky's guide on getting the golden slingshot:

"After you have shot down 14 or more balloon presents, in rare cases you might see the golden slingshot float by in a golden toolbox. Shoot it down with your slingshot to get it."

So it sounds like it's a random chance that can happen anytime after shooting down 14 balloons and you've just been very unlucky this time around.  I don't remember how long it was for my mayor, but I've had my alt for well over a month, shot down a bunch of balloons and haven't seen the silver or golden slingshot yet.


----------



## stitchmaker

Thank you.  
The mayor has two silver slingshots.  I'll keep trying and hope it arrives before the silver badge.


----------



## Wickel

Is it possible to have Ketchup in my game if I don't have the Amiibo card? Like, can she move into my town if someone else scans her in?

Also, which other villagers are only obtainable through the RV cards?


----------



## rianne

Myrthella said:


> Is it possible to have Ketchup in my game if I don't have the Amiibo card? Like, can she move into my town if someone else scans her in?
> 
> Also, which other villagers are only obtainable through the RV cards?



Yes you can adopt Ketchup and other WA RV villagers; you can’t adopt Splatoon, Sanrio, and LoZ villagers from someone else though. 

The WA villagers and the items they unlock


----------



## Wickel

rianne said:


> Yes you can adopt Ketchup and other WA RV villagers; you can’t adopt Splatoon, Sanrio, and LoZ villagers from someone else though.
> 
> The WA villagers and the items they unlock



That's awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Molly Malarky

Where is it safest to plant perfect fruit trees, or protect them so houses won't land on them?

I'm starting a new town after a long absence so have forgotten everything. There will be four more villagers arriving in coming days, so should I hold off on planting my one perfect fruit until there are nine villagers? When I do, I'd like to protect it somehow. I'm not using paths for a while yet and don't have any PWPs. 

Thank you.


----------



## LadyDestani

Molly Malarky said:


> Where is it safest to plant perfect fruit trees, or protect them so houses won't land on them?
> 
> I'm starting a new town after a long absence so have forgotten everything. There will be four more villagers arriving in coming days, so should I hold off on planting my one perfect fruit until there are nine villagers? When I do, I'd like to protect it somehow. I'm not using paths for a while yet and don't have any PWPs.
> 
> Thank you.



The safest way is probably to wait for the remaining four villagers to plot their houses so you can be guaranteed they won't settle down on top of your only perfect fruit tree.  But if you don't want to wait, you can protect it by using patterns.  If you put patterns all around the tree, villagers won't plot there as long as there are other open areas for them to put their house.  The patterns don't have to be anything special; you can just use the ones they start you off with.


----------



## Molly Malarky

I'm not finding this in searches, sorry. 

When Nook asks where I want my house:
- am I standing where the extra bottom tile sticks out at the doorway? 
- how can I count the tiles to make sure I won't have a villager house right next to me or in front of me? Can I put down patterns at this point in the tutorial to help me count?

I'm spending a long time trying to find a map and don't want to lose it due to making a mistake with house placement. 

Thank you.


----------



## Stella-Io

Molly Malarky said:


> I'm not finding this in searches, sorry.
> 
> When Nook asks where I want my house:
> - am I standing where the extra bottom tile sticks out at the doorway?
> - how can I count the tiles to make sure I won't have a villager house right next to me or in front of me? Can I put down patterns at this point in the tutorial to help me count?
> 
> I'm spending a long time trying to find a map and don't want to lose it due to making a mistake with house placement.
> 
> Thank you.



I think so? Sometimes it's hard to tell.
Yes, put tiles down now just to you eliminate animals moving around you.

Make a design with one circle in the middle or an X. Use this to count out spaces and see where your house is going.


----------



## Saga

I'm trying to plot reset for the first time to get Lolly to move into a particular spot. When I designate a space for her house, do I just have to leave an open 3x3 space fully surrounded by tiles, or do I also have to leave an open space for the door? I only did a 3x3 spot (covering the space for the door with a tile as well) and I can't seem to get her to move into the spot. 

Unfortunately, I seem to have missed a spot when I was laying down my other preventative tiles around town so after plot resetting several times, Lolly just keeps moving into that other open space. I'm wondering if there's a point to continuing to plot reset to get her where I want her, or if not having left space for the door means I'm stuck with her in that other unplanned-for spot.


----------



## Stella-Io

I have had animals move in without putting out that little jut of the door space, but I did leave a space open for the door. So basically I made a 5x5 square with a door open area, so it's an incomplete square. I'm gonna try to draw a pic for better reference.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh ew I forgot my pics come out small on my phone, hopefully you can see it better on your laptop/tablet.



The orange dots are supposed to make it easier for you to count out your designs. The grayed out area just means you don't HAVE to put the design there for the door, but you can if it helps you plot, like of you stack the houses vertically.


----------



## Saga

Oh, bummer! It looks like I probably should have left an open tile for the door, then. Whereas both the images show two tiles, then an open space, then two more tiles on the bottom 5-tile line, I just did five tiles on all sides. Whoops! Thank you for letting me know so I don't make the same mistake again with my next villager who moves in!

Oh well. At least Lolly picked an OK spot to move into, where I can easily modify my path to make it lead to her house and it isn't anywhere I had planned on putting a PWP.

Thank you again for your help and demonstrating it so clearly with images!


----------



## auroral

I'm sorry if these questions have been answered before, the search function isn't loading for me fdaklfjdslkaf...

Anyway, I'd like to start a second file soon, but because I'm a super anxious bean, I have a lot of _dumb_ questions to ask before I mess something up! I guess before I start, I should give some basic info just in case it's at all relevant. I have one system atm with no intentions of getting a second. My copy of acnl is an original physical cart, so the WA update is just on my SD card. 

Is it better for a second copy to be physical or digital? Does it matter?
Let's say I end up getting a second original physical cart. Would I have to redownload the WA update? If I did, would it mess with any of my existing data? Or would it read the update already off my SD? (Sorry if these are dumb technical questions, but I am not very tech savvy at all lmao)
Would the second town be able to connect to the internet? I spend half of my time playing this game with my friends, so I'd like to be able to invite them to my second town, also. 
Would I be able to access the HHA showcase on the second file? If so, would any future streetpasses register on both carts, or only one? If not, what happens when you try?
Would I be able to access the HHD exclusive items in the second town, too, or is my copy of HHD linked with my first copy of acnl?
Is there any way at all that having a second town would corrupt my first town's save data? (Probably the lamest question, but I swear I have nightmares about my town corrupting and I would be totally devastated fdjkalfdjsaklfdasfsa)


----------



## Stella-Io

Gonna answer these question is order as they appear in your post

It's really up to personal prefernece. I prefer to have physical copies cause I have multiple systems. But there's nothing wrong with having a digital copy.
I don't think Nintendo sells the NL copy, they only seem to sell the NLWA copy. If you buy a copy labeld as WA, then you dont need to download the update, it's already in the game. I have 2 copies like that. Downloading will not mess up any data.
Yes it should connect online, just as the first copy does.
Because I have only physical copies here's what I know:
Let's say you tag someone not you. Cool. The way it works is that if you had town A in the system but don't play town A and instead put in/turned on town B, town B will get that streetpass and town A won't. However, if you get tagged, play with town A, that tag goes to town A, not B. I assume the same would apply for a digital copy.
You may have to relink HHD to the second town. I don't have HHD, so I can't say for sure.
There should be no reasonable way that the 2 towns would interact or corrupt in anyway on the same system.

If you want more explanation feel free to ask!


----------



## auroral

Stella-Io said:


> Gonna answer these question is order as they appear in your post
> 
> It's really up to personal prefernece. I prefer to have physical copies cause I have multiple systems. But there's nothing wrong with having a digital copy.
> I don't think Nintendo sells the NL copy, they only seem to sell the NLWA copy. If you buy a copy labeld as WA, then you dont need to download the update, it's already in the game. I have 2 copies like that. Downloading will not mess up any data.
> Yes it should connect online, just as the first copy does.
> Because I have only physical copies here's what I know:
> Let's say you tag someone not you. Cool. The way it works is that if you had town A in the system but don't play town A and instead put in/turned on town B, town B will get that streetpass and town A won't. However, if you get tagged, play with town A, that tag goes to town A, not B. I assume the same would apply for a digital copy.
> You may have to relink HHD to the second town. I don't have HHD, so I can't say for sure.
> There should be no reasonable way that the 2 towns would interact or corrupt in anyway on the same system.
> 
> If you want more explanation feel free to ask!



Ahhh thank you so much for answering all of those for me! You’ve certainly helped a lot and put my mind at ease! &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Stella-Io

Not new to AC, but this question can be answered with either yes or no.

Will TT'ing backwards regrow the grass? I hope not but on some level I feel like it does.


----------



## LadyDestani

Stella-Io said:


> Not new to AC, but this question can be answered with either yes or no.
> 
> Will TT'ing backwards regrow the grass? I hope not but on some level I feel like it does.



I'm pretty sure this would be a no, because time traveling backwards only counts as one day.  Time traveling forwards on the other hand, would regrow the grass.


----------



## Stella-Io

Thank you! I forgot about that.


----------



## Primeval

how do you use qr codes? im looking at outfits and there are 4 for me to scan?


----------



## Stella-Io

Outfits like dresses, shirt tanks ect AND face cut out standees, for whatever reason, have 4 codes to scan. Hats, pro or not, have 1. Other not pro designs have one to scan.

For the outfits, each code holds part of the clothes. The first one is the front, the second and third are the sleeves, even if the clothes have no sleeves, and the last is the back.


----------



## LadyDestani

So I have a question about snow people and multiple characters?  I've never had more than 1 character before.  If I create a snowman or snowmam with, let's say, my mayor, can my alt also talk to them and get the items from them?

For the snowboy and snowtyke, I'm pretty sure that only the character who created the snow person will get the item.  But I'm not sure about the other two since they give out multiple items depending on your bingo card or how many snowflakes you bring them.


----------



## Stella-Io

For the snowman, guy, Im pretty it's only the creator. I think Snowmam will let you get her snowflakes? I've actually never tried that before.


----------



## LadyDestani

To partially answer my own question, the Snowman does not give out bingo cards to anyone but the character that created him.  I created one with my mayor today, got the bingo cards and a spin.  Then, I talked to him with my alt and he did not give me a bingo card.  He said they were only for people who created them perfectly or something of that nature.

I might try to test out the Snowmam at some point, too.  The Snowmam I created yesterday disappeared because I accidentally put her too close to a bamboo stalk, I guess.


----------



## LadyDestani

Since I failed at making a Snowboy today and accidentally made a Snowmam, I decided to answer my own question again.  I made the Snowmam with my mayor, but when I talked to her with my alt she still asked for snowflakes.  So apparently, both characters can benefit from turning in snowflakes to her.


----------



## HappyTails

Is it true that if you plant bamboo, it starts growing out of control?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

HappyTails said:


> Is it true that if you plant bamboo, it starts growing out of control?



If you don't take care of it daily, then yes.


----------



## MapleSilver

HappyTails said:


> Is it true that if you plant bamboo, it starts growing out of control?



When bamboo is mature, it will spawn bamboo shoots next to it, which proceed to grow into more bamboo. If there are no barriers, a single bamboo can take over your entire town.

The best way to deal with bamboo is by creating a barrier so you don't have to deal with it every day. I think it only needs to be 2 tiles wide for bamboo to be unable to pass. You may still want to remove dead shoots since they can be quite an eyesore, but at least you won't return to an overgrown jungle if you decide not to play for 2 months.


----------



## LadyDestani

MapleSilver said:


> When bamboo is mature, it will spawn bamboo shoots next to it, which proceed to grow into more bamboo. If there are no barriers, a single bamboo can take over your entire town.
> 
> The best way to deal with bamboo is by creating a barrier so you don't have to deal with it every day. I think it only needs to be 2 tiles wide for bamboo to be unable to pass. You may still want to remove dead shoots since they can be quite an eyesore, but at least you won't return to an overgrown jungle if you decide not to play for 2 months.



Yes, I can confirm that it is 2 tiles wide to keep new bamboo shoots from spawning.  I have a fair amount of bamboo lining my paths and use flowers, bushes, and patterns to keep it contained in most places.  But since I have natural paths, I have to dig up the new shoots that spawn on my path daily.  They sell for a decent amount though if you dig them up before they start to grow, so I don't mind digging them up and then heading over to Retail to exchange them for a bit of cash.


----------



## Snowesque

Does anyone know of a way to save/post images from the bottom screen of the old 3DS?
I think someone answered this before, but I either couldn't get it to work or I forgot to save it.
I already know a capture card does, but I'm looking for something else.
If anyone knows, I'd certainly appreciate it!


----------



## Ribiveer

Snowesque said:


> Does anyone know of a way to save/post images from the bottom screen of the old 3DS?
> I think someone answered this before, but I either couldn't get it to work or I forgot to save it.
> I already know a capture card does, but I'm looking for something else.
> If anyone knows, I'd certainly appreciate it!



If you want a screenshot of your map, you'll have to go to the town hall as the mayor, ask to demolish a PWP, and make a screenshot of the map that appears on the top screen. If you want a screenshot of the bottom screen in any other circumstance, you're going to have to go through some hoops and hack your system... We used to be able to do it through miiverse, but you know how that turned out...


----------



## Snowesque

*nimbas1103 *
I'm looking to get general shots of the bottom screen, not just my map.
I do see letter images once in a while, so I could assume there's another way other than hacking.
Thanks for your suggestions anyhow.


----------



## Burumun

Snowesque said:


> *nimbas1103 *
> I'm looking to get general shots of the bottom screen, not just my map.
> I do see letter images once in a while, so I could assume there's another way other than hacking.
> Thanks for your suggestions anyhow.



With the letters, are you sure they're from after Miiverse? With Miiverse, I'm pretty sure you could get pictures of the bottom screen, but now that it's gone, you can't, at least not without hacking.


----------



## Snowesque

*Burumun* 
I don't know when they're from, but I've seen letters posted passed Miiverse's closing.
That's quite unfortunate if that's the only way to see them.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ummm can I wear glasses underneath the stagehand hat?


----------



## rianne

Bluebellie said:


> Ummm can I wear glasses underneath the stagehand hat?



It counts as headgear, not a hat oddly enough, so unfortunately not. D:


----------



## Bluebellie

rianne said:


> It counts as headgear, not a hat oddly enough, so unfortunately not. D:



Awww how unfortunate. Thank you for answering!
They had it listed as hat in moridb instead of accessory so I thought maybe.


----------



## Trix

Does anyone know the correct thread to sell/giveaway art (of my own)? Such as commissions? Would that be in the Retail thread or somewhere else?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bluebellie said:


> Awww how unfortunate. Thank you for answering!
> They had it listed as hat in moridb instead of accessory so I thought maybe.



I've been able to wear my masquerade mask with some headgear items. I doubt that is one of them. I'll try a few things later just to be sure.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there any item I can place custom signs on? Like the poster stand, electric sign, outdoor sign?


----------



## Snowesque

*Trix*
I believe you're looking for the Museum Shop?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield

Bluebellie said:


> Is there any item I can place custom signs on? Like the poster stand, electric sign, outdoor sign?



I've put a custom design on a side puzzle. Have you tried the alpine panel? I can't check that now.

Also I'm not able to wear my masquerade mask with the stagehand hat, but I am able to wear the mask with the new hero wig, Sheik mask, pilot goggles, and studio headphones.


----------



## Trix

Snowesque said:


> *Trix*
> I believe you're looking for the Museum Shop?



Thank you!


----------



## titanium sparrow

How do I get the Tybalt's RV/Kappns RV? My sister has been looking for the cabana wall for like 4+ years now with no luck and I really want to repay her for helping me so much with starting up the game. 

I keep having the same RV's in my camp every day, so I'm guessing there's another way to get more? 
I dont ever get anything else than the mermaid wall on my island, same with her - so I'm guessing the RVs are the way to go.


----------



## Snowesque

*titanium sparrow*
Tybalt's is from his Amiibo RV card, and Kapp'n's is from his Amiibo figure.


----------



## titanium sparrow

Ohh, thanks! So I can get Tybalt's RV with his card but Kappn only with figure? I've never bought the cards or figure so I'm very new to that. Are the cards in mystery bags, or can I go out and look for a certain pack of cards to get Tybalt?  (I'm guessing the Tybalt card costs less than the Kappn figure?)


----------



## Snowesque

*titanium sparrow*
The cards are in packs, but you're better off just buying the individual card as what you'll get is random.
The RV cards are generally more than the figures from what I remember (buying separately).
(Kapp'n will likely be easier to find as well.)


----------



## Bluebellie

Is the swinging bench interactive? Like for example, if I place it in my home, can I sit on it? Or is it just decoration?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> Is the swinging bench interactive? Like for example, if I place it in my home, can I sit on it? Or is it just decoration?



You can sit on it, but it looks like not going to swing.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ok! Thank you! 
That’s good though! I thought I wouldn’t be able to sit.


----------



## Bluebellie

What does the writing on the shogi piece mean?


----------



## LadyDestani

Bluebellie said:


> What does the writing on the shogi piece mean?



In addition to that, I've also recently been wondering what the writing on the Round Electric Sign says, if anyone knows.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> What does the writing on the shogi piece mean?


Their movement patterns are somewhat like chess game and that's the writing on the shogi piece.

王将( ohsho )...king
銀将( ginsho )...restricted version of king
角行( kakugyo )...bishop
桂馬( keima )...knight
歩兵( fuhyo )...pawn
香車( kyousha )...restricted version of rook
飛車( hisha )...rook

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> In addition to that, I've also recently been wondering what the writing on the Round Electric Sign says, if anyone knows.


It's at least not Japanese. Best bet is just the design that's made to look like kanji?


----------



## LadyDestani

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> It's at least not Japanese. Best bet is just the design that's made to look like kanji?



Aw, that's a shame. It'd be cool if it actually said something. Thanks for answering, though.


----------



## Bluebellie

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Their movement patterns are somewhat like chess game and that's the writing on the shogi piece.
> 
> 王将( ohsho )...king
> 銀将( ginsho )...restricted version of king
> 角行( kakugyo )...bishop
> 桂馬( keima )...knight
> 歩兵( fuhyo )...pawn
> 香車( kyousha )...restricted version of rook
> 飛車( hisha )...rook
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> It's at least not Japanese. Best bet is just the design that's made to look like kanji?



Thank you! You always answer all my questions


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

LadyDestani said:


> Aw, that's a shame. It'd be cool if it actually said something. Thanks for answering, though.


Yeah, but it could trigger opinions so I guess that's why maybe? And no problem. c:



Bluebellie said:


> Thank you! You always answer all my questions


I'm lucky for being able to haha.


----------



## koopasta

Will scanning AC amiibo figures (Isabelle, Digby, Mabel, etc.) give you their pictures when you select "give me something" or does it have to be their cards?


----------



## Snowesque

*koopasta *

Only NPC cards give their picture, yes.


----------



## Cou

hello i have been plot resetting the past hour now but my new villager doesn?t seem to want to place his plot here


Spoiler:  








i have blocked every other 3x3 i could find but still no luck  i?m thinking maybe it?s the bridge (4 space away) but i have another house just on the other side of the path and it placed no problem. i?m hoping it?s just my bad luck so i can keep trying but will it really work in the end? ;;;


----------



## LadyDestani

Cou said:


> hello i have been plot resetting the past hour now but my new villager doesn’t seem to want to place his plot here
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223121
> 
> 
> 
> i have blocked every other 3x3 i could find but still no luck  i’m thinking maybe it’s the bridge (4 space away) but i have another house just on the other side of the path and it placed no problem. i’m hoping it’s just my bad luck so i can keep trying but will it really work in the end? ;;;



I can't see anything wrong with that spot from your picture. I believe 4 spaces away from the bridge is fine, and since you say you have another villager the same distance away on the other side of the path, I think that confirms that it's doable.

Is there anything in front of the plot that could be causing the problem, like a rock?


----------



## Cou

LadyDestani said:


> I can't see anything wrong with that spot from your picture. I believe 4 spaces away from the bridge is fine, and since you say you have another villager the same distance away on the other side of the path, I think that confirms that it's doable.
> 
> Is there anything in front of the plot that could be causing the problem, like a rock?


thank you for replying! and no nothing in the front! completely identical spaces with the house on the other side of the path which is really confusing cause i had no problem placing that one down. the area is empty as well, no other houses or pwp besides the bridge in the back.. guess it’s just my bad luck then :c

oh if it’s any difference, the villager that i moved out for him is almost on the same plot though (about two spaces to the left) if that matters?


----------



## Bluebellie

Does anyone which bugs have a purple lid on their cages? I want to decorate a certain room and I?m kind of hopping to find a spider of some sort that has a purple lid.


----------



## Snowesque

*Bluebellie *

All the bugs that were introduced in City Folk have purple lids. 
This included the raja brooke, giant petaltail, diving beetle, walking leaf, miyama stag, cyclommatus, golden stag, and centipede.


----------



## MapleSilver

Snowesque said:


> *Bluebellie *
> 
> All the bugs that were introduced in City Folk have purple lids.
> This included the raja brooke, giant petaltail, diving beetle, walking leaf, miyama stag, cyclommatus, golden stag, and centipede.



Interesting, I had no idea the lid colors actually meant something.


----------



## Bluebellie

Snowesque said:


> *Bluebellie *
> 
> All the bugs that were introduced in City Folk have purple lids.
> This included the raja brooke, giant petaltail, diving beetle, walking leaf, miyama stag, cyclommatus, golden stag, and centipede.



Awww no spiders. Thank you! I think I might use the centipede though, if I?m fortunate enough to catch one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MapleSilver said:


> Interesting, I had no idea the lid colors actually meant something.



Yep! There’s also some really cool lids for specific bugs (like the crickets, ants).
Some also have included extras like I know the bell cricket has a tiny bell inside 
Cool details.


----------



## Bluebellie

Quick question:
How to upload a picture without using the advance option that takes away bells? 
Also what is a good free uploading site for pictures ther than imgur?


----------



## Snowesque

*Bluebellie *

You'll need to use image tags and have the file type in between that you're looking to display.
(ie: .gif, .png, .jpg, etc)
If I wanted to upload your signature as a reply, it'd look like this: 

[IMG]https://i.imgur.com/k8vbFnG.gif[/IMG]

As for other image uploading sites, there's LightShot.


----------



## Bluebellie

Snowesque said:


> *Bluebellie *
> 
> You'll need to use image tags and have the file type in between that you're looking to display.
> (ie: .gif, .png, .jpeg, etc)
> If I wanted to upload your signature as a reply, it'd look like this:
> 
> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/k8vbFnG.gif[/IMG]
> 
> As for other image uploading sites, there's LightShot.


Thanks! I access the site through my phone and for some reason I’m always having trouble that I know I wasnt getting when I was using my laptop.


----------



## Cou

hello, so i have fauna in my town but i want to relocate her house. I have her amiibo so i was wondering would it be safe to move her out and re-scan her to move back in right away or do i need to do the cycle still?


----------



## rianne

Cou said:


> hello, so i have fauna in my town but i want to relocate her house. I have her amiibo so i was wondering would it be safe to move her out and re-scan her to move back in right away or do i need to do the cycle still?



Yeah, you'd be fine to do that. c: The Amiibo card scan-in negates the 16 Villager Cycle.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m still trying to upload the picture but it doesn’t seem to work. In a post, what is the correct way of uploading an image using an image sharing site? 
I’m trying to use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but it comes out as a broken image or as a link if I separate the link from the code.


----------



## rianne

Bluebellie said:


> I?m still trying to upload the picture but it doesn?t seem to work. In a post, what is the correct way of uploading an image using an image sharing site?
> I?m trying to use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it comes out as a broken image or as a link if I separate the link from the code.



Make sure that you're copying the full link with the correct file format/extension at the end (i.e. .bmp, .png, .jpg)

So for example, this image:






What you put in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is:



		Code:
	

https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images/523619761343561728/6k6a-Yqz_400x400.png


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> I’m still trying to upload the picture but it doesn’t seem to work. In a post, what is the correct way of uploading an image using an image sharing site?
> I’m trying to use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it comes out as a broken image or as a link if I separate the link from the code.



If trying the suggestion rianne posted, the fastest way to figure if it's because the image file or the code is sending said picture to someone and having them upload it. If you need to try that feel free to let me know.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is raddles a villager i can get from someone else? Or is he like etoile, meaning that I would have to get the card myself?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> Is raddles a villager i can get from someone else? Or is he like etoile, meaning that I would have to get the card myself?



You can adopt him from other's town.


----------



## Bluebellie

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> You can adopt him from other's town.


Perfect! 
I was making a list of the cards I wanted to buy and raddle’s was the most expensive one ( so I’ll probably try to get him later on on the villager trading post so that I don’t have to waste actual money)

You’re so fast at answering my questions


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> Perfect!
> I was making a list of the cards I wanted to buy and raddle’s was the most expensive one ( so I’ll probably try to get him later on on the villager trading post so that I don’t have to waste actual money)
> 
> You’re so fast at answering my questions



It's just by luck for finding the question haha.


----------



## stiney

I'm pretty sure Raddles is one of the RV characters with the most unique items in his RV (7--only Sprocket has more with 8). Because I'm a crazy person and made a spreadsheet.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

stiney said:


> Because I'm a crazy person and made a spreadsheet.


Don't worry. Crazy person isn't your proprietary patent. I've made and been using the spread sheet that has even 37 sheets - too heavy that I can't open it on mobile phone - only specifically dedicating to my NL play aha.


----------



## Cou

nvm


----------



## Bluebellie

If I move in a villager by kicking out another via an amiibo card, do they set themselves in the same exact place the other house was at? Or can they still set themselves anywhere? Wondering because I’d like to move my villagers around after I have my fourth character is in, but I won’t be able to plot set. So kind of hoping they go the same place. 


Also separate question, but can anyone post a picture of the back or cubes head? I know it seems like a weird request but I kind of need to see it.


----------



## rianne

Bluebellie said:


> If I move in a villager by kicking out another via an amiibo card, do they set themselves in the same exact place the other house was at? Or can they still set themselves anywhere? Wondering because I’d like to move my villagers around after I have my fourth character is in, but I won’t be able to plot set. So kind of hoping they go the same place.
> 
> 
> Also separate question, but can anyone post a picture of the back or cubes head? I know it seems like a weird request but I kind of need to see it.



Answering your first question: depending on the RNG (the odds/probability of the game being in a "good mood" so to speak), it is entirely possible that they will plot their house in the same spot as the villager that just left. However, it is not definite. I've had it happen during the first plot reset for one villager, not all for another, the second plot reset for a third villager, etc. It's really random. 

But the RNG can be stubborn at times to place the house in the spot that was just vacated; that's what I have noticed unfortunately. |: I've even had 2 spots in my town (including the space that was just vacated by the previous villager) be chosen by the game's RNG but not the plot I actually wanted and set out with my QR codes/tiles.

Since you _want_ the house to be where the previous villager's house was, just make sure there are no other open spaces that can make the RNG put it elsewhere. You should be fine. c:


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> If I move in a villager by kicking out another via an amiibo card, do they set themselves in the same exact place the other house was at? Or can they still set themselves anywhere? Wondering because I’d like to move my villagers around after I have my fourth character is in, but I won’t be able to plot set. So kind of hoping they go the same place.


They can still make a plot in different places, it seems. I can't assure that this is gonna 100% work but, to me it worked to have them make a plot where I want them to by putting QR path everywhere - literally no any space not leaving even a block, besides the 3x3 + 1 empty space in the town.

Also, by cube you mean lazy penguin Cube?


----------



## Bluebellie

Ah ok,I was really hoping they plot themselves in the same exact spot ( I’ve been hearing of this happening to people and thought it was really nice. That’s ok though, I had asked because I was planning on just pulling some switches every once in a while with villagers. But since it’s not possible I’ll just stick with what I have for now. I was asking because if I make my fourth character house, I wouldn’t be able to plot set, and would be working on the landscape ( and the landscape might open up some areas that they might plot). 



Also, yes cube the penguin


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> Also, yes cube the penguin


Here you go.​


----------



## Bluebellie

Oooo thank you for posting it! I really needed this ^.^


----------



## dizzy bone

Bluebellie said:


> Ah ok,I was really hoping they plot themselves in the same exact spot ( I’ve been hearing of this happening to people and thought it was really nice. That’s ok though, I had asked because I was planning on just pulling some switches every once in a while with villagers. But since it’s not possible I’ll just stick with what I have for now. I was asking because if I make my fourth character house, I wouldn’t be able to plot set, and would be working on the landscape ( and the landscape might open up some areas that they might plot).
> 
> 
> 
> Also, yes cube the penguin



Honestly I’d love if this was true!!! It would definitely be nice to cycle out villagers once in a while knowing that they will plot back into an old villager’s spot, for those of us who have finished town landscaping. I was under that impression too which is how Dizzy got plot into a less than ideal spot instead of where Nana moved out in my main town. Good thing I was able to salvage the area and re-landscape it.


----------



## Bluebellie

dizzy bone said:


> Honestly I’d love if this was true!!! It would definitely be nice to cycle out villagers once in a while knowing that they will plot back into an old villager’s spot, for those of us who have finished town landscaping. I was under that impression too which is how Dizzy got plot into a less than ideal spot instead of where Nana moved out in my main town. Good thing I was able to salvage the area and re-landscape it.


I wish this would be an added feature in the new game! Once I plot them all,  I really can’t take any risk ( all my villagers are line up in a straight line, so if one accidentally plots himself in a random spot, it really messes up the whole thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What item is this? The ball with the exclamation?


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> What item is this? The ball with the exclamation?



It's a tricky pitfall seed. It's like a normal pitfall seed, but the hole is smaller and therefore harder to notice. You can find them at the Police Station.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ohh thanks ! I have never heard of such thing. Looks pretty cool though. 


Another question ! Is there some in game bathroom sign?


----------



## Stella-Io

Bluebellie said:


> Ohh thanks ! I have never heard of such thing. Looks pretty cool though.
> 
> 
> Another question ! Is there some in game bathroom sign?



As far as I know, no, not a bathroom sign. I'm not sure if you can put custom designs on the one sign from Harvey that goes on the wall, it has a food symbol on it, but you might be able to put a bathroom QR on it, then put it above the door to said bathroom.


----------



## Colette

Is there an ideal strategy for finding the Silver Axe on the island?

I've been hunting for a few weeks on and off, currently targeting Tortimer Club islands (for the 3 item chance instead of 2 from my own) worldwide (I think I'd heard it was more likely than country locked).  I feel a little bad just getting off the boat and leaving immediately after looking at the item selection when nice players greet me, so I'm wondering if there's a better tried-and-true formula I'm missing.  Other than buying/trading for one here, hahaha.


----------



## Stella-Io

Colette said:


> Is there an ideal strategy for finding the Silver Axe on the island?
> 
> I've been hunting for a few weeks on and off, currently targeting Tortimer Club islands (for the 3 item chance instead of 2 from my own) worldwide (I think I'd heard it was more likely than country locked).  I feel a little bad just getting off the boat and leaving immediately after looking at the item selection when nice players greet me, so I'm wondering if there's a better tried-and-true formula I'm missing.  Other than buying/trading for one here, hahaha.



There isn't a set way to get the axe, it's just random. Using Club Tortimer just increase your odds a bit to find it by island grinding over and over and over and-


----------



## Bluebellie

What are some items I can use to create walls and separate rooms? Like the large bookshelf ?


----------



## Snowesque

*Bluebellie *

Some larger dividers that come to mind are the exhibit partition, glass partition, plant partition, glass screen, file cabinet (L), gadget shelf, jail bars, and simple panel.
I've seen the right and left platforms used too.


----------



## Stella-Io

I've also seen the changing rooms, rotated the other way, used as walls. Plus you can redo them.


----------



## Bluebellie

There’s a partition looking item that has two cones and some sort of do not cross sign I think. I don’t exactly know the name or have a picture but maybe someone can help me locate this item?


----------



## Stella-Io

This one?

I forget what it's called, but you can get it from Boyds' RV.


----------



## Bluebellie

Stella-Io said:


> View attachment 223340
> 
> This one?
> 
> I forget what it's called, but you can get it from Boyds' RV.



Yess!!! That’s what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## stiney

So...I just got a new Dream Code in my town for some reason? Does that randomly just happen sometimes?


----------



## Stella-Io

Typically Luna gives it to you. When you lay down in the couch she gives you a dream code. When you make alts, they automatically get the DA on their TPC.


----------



## stiney

I have had the Dream Suite for months, but when I went in, she told me my town now had a new Dream Address. My streetpasses reset, too. I just checked and apparently my system clock got reset to 2011 (?!) somehow, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> What are some items I can use to create walls and separate rooms? Like the large bookshelf ?


Not that large but could this be one to divide the room? ( Not sure about its name in US version. I'd appreciate if somebody could tell me.  )

​


----------



## LadyDestani

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Not that large but could this be one to divide the room? ( Not sure about its name in US version. I'd appreciate if somebody could tell me.  )
> 
> ​



In the English version, that's the sawhorse.


----------



## Chicha

stiney said:


> I have had the Dream Suite for months, but when I went in, she told me my town now had a new Dream Address. My streetpasses reset, too. I just checked and apparently my system clock got reset to 2011 (?!) somehow, I wonder if that has anything to do with it.



Oh, the time switch is very possible as to why you'd get a new dream address, especially one as big as 7 years. If you switch 3DS systems and then go to Luna, she'll also make a new dream address. Sometimes people do this on purpose to set different DAs for different seasons.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Stella-Io

Chicha said:


> Oh, the time switch is very possible as to why you'd get a new dream address, especially one as big as 7 years. If you switch 3DS systems and then go to Luna, she'll also make a new dream address. Sometimes people do this on purpose to set different DAs for different seasons.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Wait omg I can have different dream codes for different seasons just by changing the system clock? I knew I could do it with multiple SD cards, but the system clock sounds like a much easier practice. Def gonna try this with Treehut.


----------



## Chicha

Stella-Io said:


> Wait omg I can have different dream codes for different seasons just by changing the system clock? I knew I could do it with multiple SD cards, but the system clock sounds like a much easier practice. Def gonna try this with Treehut.



No, it would take a drastic change in years for it to be possible. I don't know what the actual cut-off is for getting a new dream address since the Welcome Amiibo update happened. ^^; I wouldn't try anything drastic in case. I wouldn't want you to lose your villagers.

With stiney's situation, a 7 year skip would make sense.


----------



## Stella-Io

Oh ee, right, villagers. I forgot the system clock effects the game like that too. I still find it weird but oh well. Thanks for telling me! I guess I'll keep switching systems if I really want seasonal dreams.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

LadyDestani said:


> In the English version, that's the sawhorse.


Sawhorse. Thank you!


----------



## Bluebellie

https://goo.gl/images/ZuCkYf
What’s the wooden item rack next to the flour bag called?


----------



## Stella-Io

Bluebellie said:


> https://goo.gl/images/ZuCkYf
> What’s the wooden item rack next to the flour bag called?



That is called the tong and tray stand, which you can get from Bea's RV. I think another animal has it as well.


----------



## Bluebellie

Thank you! You always so helpful


----------



## Stella-Io

Aw thanks, I try


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there a fish that I can capture in game that looks like fish on a board?


----------



## Stella-Io

Bluebellie said:


> Is there a fish that I can capture in game that looks like fish on a board?



Crucian carp, thou it's smaller than the board fish.

The red snapper looks pretty similar to the board fish, as well as the horse mackerel. You may have to redo the board fish to match the actual fish.


----------



## Bluebellie

Thanks! Perfect!


----------



## Bluebellie

Do gyroids have rarity or certain seasons they appear?
I keep digging up gyroids but it’s the same ones all over again.


----------



## Stella-Io

Can't say they are seasonal, to my knowledge. I notice too that certain ones, usually ones with 'meh' noises like poltergoids, nebuloids, bowtoids and schechoids, however you spell it, seem to be more common. Others like lullaboids, howloids and sproids seem to be less common.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ah it’s completely the opposite for me lol
I keep getting the howloids and the ooboid, and sproids. Never the ones I want though


----------



## Bluebellie

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pinterest.com/amp/pin/389491067763762655/
^ whats the name of that fish?


----------



## LadyDestani

Bluebellie said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pinterest.com/amp/pin/389491067763762655/
> ^ whats the name of that fish?



Looks like it might be the stringfish.


----------



## Funfun11

How do I open the Amiibo Camera? Everywhere I've looked, I haven't been able to find how. Do I need to unlock it by doing something?
please like my post if you reply to me i won't be paying much attention


----------



## MasterM64

Stella-Io said:


> Can't say they are seasonal, to my knowledge. I notice too that certain ones, usually ones with 'meh' noises like poltergoids, nebuloids, bowtoids and schechoids, however you spell it, seem to be more common. Others like lullaboids, howloids and sproids seem to be less common.





Bluebellie said:


> Ah it’s completely the opposite for me lol
> I keep getting the howloids and the ooboid, and sproids. Never the ones I want though



I think the commonality of gyroids along with all other items you can purchase/collect are dictated by the "Item Set/Group" assigned to your town when it is created which is why certain items are easier to acquire than others.  I don't think gyroids are determined by the season though (it would be cool if they are though & we don't know about it yet), I think it is simply RNG in play.


----------



## Stella-Io

Funfun11 said:


> How do I open the Amiibo Camera? Everywhere I've looked, I haven't been able to find how. Do I need to unlock it by doing something?
> please like my post if you reply to me i won't be paying much attention



The amiibo camera is on the title screen before you start anything. It let's you take pics of the animals irl.

I just unlocked mine in my new town by saving and changing the day.


----------



## Bluebellie

Are the squat dingloid the same as the mega dingloid?
I see no difference.


----------



## Snowesque

*Bluebellie *

Their faces are a bit different; the squat has a slightly lower pitch as well.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ah ok, thank you!  i do see they move slightly different too. 



Also, Can anyone help me find the updated version of this dream town: http://www.vivcore.com/dolly_daydream/animal_crossing.html
I wasn’t able to do maybe there’s none.


----------



## Stella-Io

Oof, your and me both. I've tried looking up the town name and all the alts names I remembered from visiting that town years ago, but I don't think there is an updated version of the town.


----------



## Bluebellie

How unfortunate!
The town looks very cute and Victorian.


----------



## Stella-Io

Yeah, as far as I remember, the town was very nice, and they offered their very nice QRs they made, all of which were Victorian inspired. You could probably find the QRs somewhat easily in a Google search, but as far as the dream itself goes, I have never seen an updated version, and I've looked, both in the suite and google.


----------



## Bluebellie

Yeah I found a lot of the qrs. Though the town itself was so nice I was hoping to visit to get some ideas 










——
I also need help finding these two paths: https://goo.gl/images/HruQnc . The grey brick one is more important but I’d like both if possible.


----------



## stiney

My Dream Address changed again several times this weekend (at least 3, I think). I have an original 3DS--could this be a sign it's dying? Or should I not worry about it?


----------



## elesa

I have a question about my game. On Dec 23rd I TT'd to the 25th to get Benedict out of my town. it worked and he's gone when I rest my date back to the 23rd and I have 9 villagers in my town. It's been almost 2 weeks since then and no one has moved into my town. Usually it doesn't take this long for a new villager to move in, usually it takes them only a few days for me so I don't know what's going on. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Snowesque

*elesa *

Hello; the 10th may arrive by a few circumstances.

- Inviting a villager through the campsite to move to your town.
- Inviting a moving villager another town to move to yours.
- Void or StreetPass pickup.
- Inviting a Amiibo scan in to move to your town.


----------



## stiney

Like Snoweque said, you can't get a 10th villager from a random move in. The game will only move villagers in up until you have 9. So if you lose another villager, that one would be replaced by the game. To get a 10th, you either need to take action or get one from another player who had someone move out.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

If I visited another town and talked to the villagers will my villagers move out?Also if someone visited my town and talked to my villagers would they move out?Thank you!


----------



## MapleSilver

Autumn_Leaves said:


> If I visited another town and talked to the villagers will my villagers move out?Also if someone visited my town and talked to my villagers would they move out?Thank you!



No, this is only something that occurs in Gamecube. In New Leaf your villagers will always warn you about their move ahead of time, allowing you to prevent it. They can move to other player's towns, however other players cannot cause villagers to move.

Hopefully my explanation made sense, and that it was somewhat helpful.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Alright thanks so much!So it should be alright to talk to other villagers then!I was really worried but you made me feel better!Thanks so much!Yeah good thing that feature is gone now too!


----------



## LadyDestani

MapleSilver said:


> No, this is only something that occurs in Gamecube. In New Leaf your villagers will always warn you about their move ahead of time, allowing you to prevent it. They can move to other player's towns, however other players cannot cause villagers to move.
> 
> Hopefully my explanation made sense, and that it was somewhat helpful.



I can confirm this.  My husband and I both have towns and regularly visit each other and talk to the villagers.  The only time we ever pick up each other's villagers is when a villager is either in boxes or recently moved out and we visit or streetpass each other with fewer than 10 villagers.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Thanks so much for confirming this for me!That's a really nice relief to hear!This really makes me feel better!So you can talk to each other villagers without worrying like the GC version. Good to hear!Thanks again!


----------



## Bluebellie

I need help finding  this dress qr:






I used to have it but I keep losing it.






Also, can the coin locker be recolored?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> Also, can the coin locker be recolored?


I think you can't.


----------



## Bluebellie

There?s a sign that looks similar to outdoor sign but smaller.
I forgot the name.
It?s not the poster stand. It kind of looks like the scoreboard. 
I need to locate the name.


----------



## rianne

Bluebellie said:


> There’s a sign that looks similar to outdoor sign but smaller.
> I forgot the name.
> It’s not the poster stand. It kind of looks like the scoreboard.
> I need to locate the name.



Is it the neon sign, by any chance?


----------



## Bluebellie

No not quite.
It looks like the outdoor sign ( the rim around is silver or white) kinda similar to the scoreboard. But I don’t think the name had sign in in. I do know it could be customized to a design like the outdoor sign.


----------



## Jenni79

Bluebellie said:


> No not quite.
> It looks like the outdoor sign ( the rim around is silver or white) kinda similar to the scoreboard. But I don’t think the name had sign in in. I do know it could be customized to a design like the outdoor sign.



Was it this one?


EDITED: DUH, You said LIKE this one. SORRY! (Stupid moment! LOL!) Hmmm, Wonder which it could be???


----------



## dizzy bone

It could be the museum display board (forgot the actual name)






Edit never mind that?s the poster stand haha


----------



## rianne

Bluebellie said:


> No not quite.
> It looks like the outdoor sign ( the rim around is silver or white) kinda similar to the scoreboard. But I don’t think the name had sign in in. I do know it could be customized to a design like the outdoor sign.



Ah okay, is it the small LED display?


----------



## Jenni79

Oh I bet that is it rianne! I hadn't even seen that yet.


----------



## dizzy bone

rianne said:


> Ah okay, is it the small LED display?



Ohh yeah that’s a fun item to play around with. I like the wall version too.


----------



## rianne

dizzy bone said:


> Ohh yeah that’s a fun item to play around with. I like the wall version too.



I have the wall version set up in both of my character's houses---I totally forgot about the "stand"/display version of it lol. D'oh. It is a really fun item and I like the pixel art/8bit aesthetic going on. It reminds me of the days where I made kandi and was looking into trying my hand at Perler beads too.  Hoping it's the item they're looking for!


----------



## dizzy bone

rianne said:


> I have the wall version set up in both of my character's houses---I totally forgot about the "stand"/display version of it lol. D'oh. It is a really fun item and I like the pixel art/8bit aesthetic going on. It reminds me of the days where I made kandi and was looking into trying my hand at Perler beads too.  Hoping it's the item they're looking for!



Yeah I like that stand. Also it doesn’t look as bulky as the outdoor sign (lol funny how it’s an outdoor sign but you can only put it indoors). Usually my go to is that neon wall one right above the doors or just displaying the sign on an easel.


----------



## Bluebellie

Omg!!!! Yes! It’s the LED display  
So happy!


----------



## auroral

Sorry if this is super dumb, I feel like I should know this by now fjlksdajfl... But!! Does anyone know if the dandelion puffs like.... die after a while? I'm not sure if once they've reached the puff stage they'll just stay like that forever or if they'll just disappear. I was storing a bunch in my locker because I sometimes use them as handheld items when taking pics and stuff, but I threw a bunch down in one of my gardens last night and thought they looked really cute. But I don't want to like.... make them a permanent addition if I'll have to keep replacing them. Again, sorry if this is a really odd question, I'm not even really sure why I have this gut feeling that they'll disappear on me, lol. I've never kept them around long enough to see what happens jflkdasjfdlk.... OKAY yeah sorry for rambling like a goober :' )


----------



## stiney

They do disappear.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Does the pavement in front of the retail,town hall etc begin to disappear because that seems to be the case. Would TTing fix it?Thanks!


----------



## Stella-Io

Nope, doesn't dissappear (I wish) but not every town has the same pavement type. You could go to 5 different towns and all their pavements in front of Town Hall are all different.


----------



## titanium sparrow

dumb question, but ok i sent my little townies some fruit and a letter a few weeks ago, and now they're like, trying to sell me back the fruits. Like, they'll come up to me and say they bought the fruit on impulse and want me to take it off their hands... trying to pawn off a cherry for like 1600 bells. 

do I lose friendship for saying no? One of them said it was ok and gave it to me for free anyway, while another one got a bit huffy but asked again the next day. I'm pretty good friends with them all and I feel so bad turning them down. But 1600 bells for a fruit - I PICKED AND SENT THEM - is just too rich.


----------



## koopasta

If someone moves out of your town, can they move back in as a random move-in?


----------



## Khaelis

koopasta said:


> If someone moves out of your town, can they move back in as a random move-in?



Yes, but only after a 16 villager cycle, iirc.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

titanium sparrow said:


> do I lose friendship for saying no?


Nope, refusing doesn't make you lose the friendship you've built with them already. I had the same question on my mind back then aha.


----------



## Ruki

Hey everyone!

So, something is driving me crazy. I've been trying to plant a bush for 3 days now but it just won't grow for some reason. There is enough space, I did not plant 10+ bushes in a row and so on, but it just won't work.

Does anyone have an idea? :/


----------



## Euphy

Ruki said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> So, something is driving me crazy. I've been trying to plant a bush for 3 days now but it just won't grow for some reason. There is enough space, I did not plant 10+ bushes in a row and so on, but it just won't work.
> 
> Does anyone have an idea? :/


I can't see the rest of the bushes but connected trees count too so you mightve exceeded that limitation


----------



## Ruki

Euphy said:


> I can't see the rest of the bushes but connected trees count too so you mightve exceeded that limitation



Even including the trees there are only 9. I should mention that it refused to grow even before I planted the one to its right. Also there is no connection behind to the bushes behind the trees. It just doesn't make much sense to me. 

This is what the rest of it looks like btw.


----------



## Euphy

Ruki said:


> Even including the trees there are only 9. I should mention that it refused to grow even before I planted the one to its right. Also there is no connection behind to the bushes behind the trees. It just doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> This is what the rest of it looks like btw.


Hm, that's strange. I'm not sure but my guess is something like the tree limitation per 7x7 area, but for bushes. That limitation was why people thought they had random dead spots in their towns in the past. I never experienced it with bushes myself so it's better if you wait for a guaranteed answer


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Ruki said:


> Even including the trees there are only 9. I should mention that it refused to grow even before I planted the one to its right. Also there is no connection behind to the bushes behind the trees. It just doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> This is what the rest of it looks like btw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Like Euphy said, if there are over 15 trees/bushes in a 7 x 7 space around the space you plant the tree/bush, it wilts. If you wanna avoid this to happen, you chop all other tress in that 7 x 7 area first. Then plant the bush at said space. Then plant other trees again when the said bush is grown. It works in some cases.


----------



## Ruki

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Like Euphy said, if there are over 15 trees/bushes in a 7 x 7 space around the space you plant the tree/bush, it wilts. If you wanna avoid this to happen, you chop all other tress in that 7 x 7 area first. Then plant the bush at said space. Then plant other trees again when the said bush is grown. It works in some cases.



Gonna try that, thanks!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Ruki said:


> Gonna try that, thanks!


No problem. It'd be nice if I could see how it turns out. I'm curious as well, about why it is.


----------



## Cobra

To get the golden slingshot, do you have to shoot down 16 balloons in one play period for it to possibly show up? Or 16 in a day? Or just 16 overall? I finally managed to get the silver one but I can’t remember if I shot down a bunch that day before it showed up.


----------



## Ruki

Okay, by the power of time travel and some trial & error, it worked. I actually needed to chop down both trees first (one wasn't enough) and now everything grows as it's supposed to be. 
Thanks a lot for the help! ^_^


----------



## Stella-Io

Cobra said:


> To get the golden slingshot, do you have to shoot down 16 balloons in one play period for it to possibly show up? Or 16 in a day? Or just 16 overall? I finally managed to get the silver one but I can’t remember if I shot down a bunch that day before it showed up.



According to Thonky, you have to shoot down 14 balloons overall using the slingshot to get the gold one. It is possible to pop balloons with a shovel and net, but only using the slingshot will make you progress.


----------



## Cobra

Stella-Io said:


> According to Thonky, you have to shoot down 14 balloons overall using the slingshot to get the gold one. It is possible to pop balloons with a shovel and net, but only using the slingshot will make you progress.



Oh it’s 14, my bad lol
So just once you shoot down 14 overall with a slingshot then it just has a random chance of appearing? I’ve been like walking around my town for hours just waiting for balloons thinking I need that amount in one play time for it to show up lol


----------



## carp

Cobra said:


> Oh it’s 14, my bad lol
> So just once you shoot down 14 overall with a slingshot then it just has a random chance of appearing? I’ve been like walking around my town for hours just waiting for balloons thinking I need that amount in one play time for it to show up lol



you need to shoot 14 down in total with a slingshot of any kind. then you have a higher chance of a silver slingshot appearing than a gold one, i believe


----------



## Bluebellie

How many spaces away from a cliff can I place a public works project?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Ruki said:


> Okay, by the power of time travel and some trial & error, it worked. I actually needed to chop down both trees first (one wasn't enough) and now everything grows as it's supposed to be.
> Thanks a lot for the help! ^_^
> 
> 
> Spoiler:


Ah great to hear! Thanks for the update! *AC glee emote*


----------



## LadyDestani

Bluebellie said:


> How many spaces away from a cliff can I place a public works project?



To the best of my knowledge, it's one space away from a cliff, the same as a villager house.


----------



## Bluebellie

LadyDestani said:


> To the best of my knowledge, it's one space away from a cliff, the same as a villager house.



Hummm that’s what I thought.
Isabelle isn’t letting me place a lighthouse. I’ll keep trying then


----------



## LadyDestani

Bluebellie said:


> Hummm that’s what I thought.
> Isabelle isn’t letting me place a lighthouse. I’ll keep trying then



Make sure your cliff doesn't curve in a way that would negate your 1 space buffer, like on a corner or something. If you can lay down patterns or flowers all the way around where you want the lighthouse to sit, it should work.

I have a bench one space away from my south-facing cliff and the picnic blanket one space away from my river. It took me a while to get the placement of my picnic blanket perfect, though. Since the lighthouse is 2x2, make sure you're standing directly in front and on the left side of where you want it. It doesn't matter where Isabelle stands.


----------



## Khaelis

Bluebellie said:


> Hummm that’s what I thought.
> Isabelle isn’t letting me place a lighthouse. I’ll keep trying then



There needs to be an empty tile (dig-able/able to place pattern area) around the entire PWP for it to allow you to place it.


----------



## Bluebellie

I got it! Thank you! 
This was soo hard. I was asking Isabelle from all angles and it too soo long to get the right one. I was about to give up.


----------



## LadyDestani

Glad you got it to work! Placing PWPs can be so frustrating.


----------



## AccfSally

Is this bridge too close to the Police Station?
I'm thinking about replacing it and I don't want to remove this one, only for Isabelle to start saying it's too close.


----------



## Khaelis

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 224064
> 
> Is this bridge too close to the Police Station?
> I'm thinking about replacing it and I don't want to remove this one, only for Isabelle to start saying it's too close.



You should easily be able to place a new bridge there.


----------



## carp

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 224064
> 
> Is this bridge too close to the Police Station?
> I'm thinking about replacing it and I don't want to remove this one, only for Isabelle to start saying it's too close.



that is too close to the police station! don't listen to the other person, their information is wrong. each new pwp has a buffer zone (bridges which are horizontal have a 4x4 box around either side) which would stop the new bridge from being built there, as the buffer zone for the bridge will overlap with the police station's buffer zone.

here are two images showing what i mean:





here you can see the no build zone round a police station pwp. it simply is 1 space away from the building to the back and sides, which is where you have to worry about.





here you can see the no build zone round a NEW bridge pwp. current bridges have a smaller no build zone of 1x4. as the two no build zones overlap, you would not be able to build a new bridge here. do not delete this one.


----------



## imluddy

*can’t get the dream suite no matter what*

please help :0 i?ve been trying so hard. i?ve been visiting the mayors office trying to find isabelle sleeping for 3 MONTHS STRAIGHT. EVERY SINGLE DAY. i?ve tried completing a public works project and checking to see if she?s asleep, i?ve tried checking during night and early in the morning. i?ve tried literally everything int but she will not sleep :0 (also yes i have internet and i?ve used it before)


----------



## jae.

Okay so springing forward hit me hard today, so hard that I forgot to reset my 3DS clock to DST before playing. I bought turnips before I realized what was wrong. If I set my 3DS's clock (not the in-game clock) ahead by an hour, will that make my turnips rot?


----------



## Bluebellie

Can the common bed be refurbished to black? 
I saw it on hha so I was wondering if in new leaf it was possible.


----------



## jae.

Bluebellie said:


> Can the common bed be refurbished to black?
> I saw it on hha so I was wondering if in new leaf it was possible.



I just checked one I had lying around and black wasn't an option, sorry


----------



## Bluebellie

Aw ok , thanks for verifying!


----------



## Peg

imluddy said:


> please help :0 i?ve been trying so hard. i?ve been visiting the mayors office trying to find isabelle sleeping for 3 MONTHS STRAIGHT. EVERY SINGLE DAY. i?ve tried completing a public works project and checking to see if she?s asleep, i?ve tried checking during night and early in the morning. i?ve tried literally everything int but she will not sleep :0 (also yes i have internet and i?ve used it before)



I haven't played ACNL in a while, but what I recall is that the Dream Suite public works project option is triggered by meeting the following three requirements:

1.  Seven days have passed since reaching the 100% approval rating for the development permit.
2.  One public work project has been completed.
3.  Connected to the Internet.

Wake the sleeping Isabelle to make the option appear on the PWP list.


Two questions (may or may not be relevant):

1.  Did you speak with Isabelle after completing your PWP and join (or decline) the dedication ceremony?
2.  Do you have another PWP that is being funded?

Hope you get the Dream Suite soon.




jae. said:


> Okay so springing forward hit me hard today, so hard that I forgot to reset my 3DS clock to DST before playing. I bought turnips before I realized what was wrong. If I set my 3DS's clock (not the in-game clock) ahead by an hour, will that make my turnips rot?



Your turnips should be fine since you are setting the 3DS clock (not the in-game clock) one hour ahead.


----------



## Bluebellie

How close to bulletin board can you plant trees?


----------



## Stella-Io

In Moriyo I have a bush one space away from the side, and below I've seen two spaces in dream towns (I'm 99% they were in a non hacked town).


----------



## LadyDestani

Bluebellie said:


> How close to bulletin board can you plant trees?



I have bushes planted 1 space below the bulletin board and a tree 2 spaces to the left.  I didn't try to plant the tree any closer, though.  If I remember correctly, I may have had a bush 1 space to the left at one point, but that was a long time ago and I've changed the landscaping around since then.


----------



## Ojo46

Just curious, but how high can turnip prices get? I saw a few people post on other forums that they had turnip prices at 900 bells and the highest I’ve ever seen them is around 600 so I’m wondering if those prices are legit or not.


----------



## Burumun

Ojo46 said:


> Just curious, but how high can turnip prices get? I saw a few people post on other forums that they had turnip prices at 900 bells and the highest I’ve ever seen them is around 600 so I’m wondering if those prices are legit or not.



990 is pretty common through hacking - I used to be in an FB group where people would regularly hack their prices so others could sell. According to this thread I found, though, apparently you can put in prices up to 999.999.999, but 990 is just the most convenient. 

I think the highest I've seen "naturally" may have been in the 700's.


----------



## Stella-Io

Yeah turnip prices will never go to 900s in the Game naturally. Those people hacked the game in order for a bigger pay off.

Personally I've never seen prices higher than 130 in my towns, but I don't doubt that they can go higher.


----------



## Colette

While the Bell Boom ordinance is in effect, is it more common to find Gold Ore from the daily breakable rock or am I just getting very lucky?


----------



## Stella-Io

Colette said:


> While the Bell Boom ordinance is in effect, is it more common to find Gold Ore from the daily breakable rock or am I just getting very lucky?



Probably just lucky.


----------



## Bluebellie

Edit: Got it nevermind!


----------



## Stevey Queen

After the fishing tourney is done, can I work on mayor stuff? Tomorrow is Shamrock Day and it's kinda ridiculous being unable to do mayor stuff two days in a row.


----------



## Khaelis

Stevey Queen said:


> After the fishing tourney is done, can I work on mayor stuff? Tomorrow is Shamrock Day and it's kinda ridiculous being unable to do mayor stuff two days in a row.



I believe you should be able to, once the ceremony has completed? I'm honestly not sure.


----------



## Stella-Io

Edit: oops read it wrong. I think Isabelle will still say 'Mayor it's a holiday today!' I remember tryin to do somethin like that and Isabelle shooed me away.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Stella-Io said:


> Edit: oops read it wrong. I think Isabelle will still say 'Mayor it's a holiday today!' I remember tryin to do somethin like that and Isabelle shooed me away.



Yeah the fishing tourney is over and I still can't do anything. I hope this is something they improve on in animal crossing switch.


----------



## Ojo46

Is it possible to get the HHA’s paper and Nook’s Homes’ paper for your catalog?


----------



## rianne

Ojo46 said:


> Is it possible to get the HHA’s paper and Nook’s Homes’ paper for your catalog?



I think it isn't part of the catalog (officially) because I have the Nintendo paper and it doesn't show up in mine.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Ojo46 said:


> Is it possible to get the HHA’s paper and Nook’s Homes’ paper for your catalog?


Before amiibo update, HHA's paper was just one of those regular stationary papers, but after the update it changed to a stationary you can't obtain without hack, unless you've been playing since before the update and happened to possess it on hand after the update.
I still have this stationary paper, but it doesn't show up in my catalog now.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

How do you excatly use fertilizer? I got a free sample from leif because my perfect tree died.


----------



## Stella-Io

Fertilizer works like this:

Plant next to a dead perfect fruit tree (dead as in makes no more perfect fruit) to revive it to a regular fruit tree. Lame :/

Plant next to hybrids for a very small chance in an increase of hybrid offspring.

Plant next to a native fruit tree for even the tiniest of a fraction of a chance of that tree becoming a perfect fruit tree.

All in all, pretty useless, such as its ingredients


----------



## DubiousDelphine

Stella-Io said:


> Fertilizer works like this:
> 
> Plant next to a dead perfect fruit tree (dead as in makes no more perfect fruit) to revive it to a regular fruit tree. Lame :/
> 
> Plant next to hybrids for a very small chance in an increase of hybrid offspring.
> 
> Plant next to a native fruit tree for even the tiniest of a fraction of a chance of that tree becoming a perfect fruit tree.
> 
> All in all, pretty useless, such as its ingredients



Do you bury it next the Dead perfect fruit tree? If i do, where excatly? I mostly would just cut it down then plant a new perfect tree
unless there is a special symbol on it


----------



## Stella-Io

Yeah bury it next to the dead perfect fruit tree. I'm sure in front works as well, but I always do the side. Just make sure it's as close as you can get it, like right on top of the tree.

Also yeah back when I had orchards, I would just chop down the old dead tree and plant a new perfect one in its place.


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

I've found island bug guide and I'm so confused. Why orchid mantis, for example is available only in April . through November but I see in in March on the island?Maybe I'm getting something wrong? Thank you in advance for the answers=)


----------



## LadyDestani

MahoganyRaichu said:


> I've found island bug guide and I'm so confused. Why orchid mantis, for example is available only in April . through November but I see in in March on the island?Maybe I'm getting something wrong? Thank you in advance for the answers=)



The island is basically always set to summer, so any bugs that show up there will show up all year long. That same bug may only be available in your town for a set time frame, like April through November.

Also, not all fish and bugs can be obtained from the island. Some will only show up in your town.


----------



## Bluebellie

What color is the background on Katrina’s pic?


----------



## Stella-Io

Sooo, a Google search failed me. I couldn't find her actual picture, even Nookipedia didn't have it.

However there is this dream town called ACNLpics (just like that) that if I'm not mistaken, has literally all the pictures, even from the WA upadate. I know Jeff did a review for the town, so the excact dream address (that for some reason I can't find in my phone) will be on his blog.


----------



## Khaelis

Stella-Io said:


> Sooo, a Google search failed me. I couldn't find her actual picture, even Nookipedia didn't have it.
> 
> However there is this dream town called ACNLpics (just like that) that if I'm not mistaken, has literally all the pictures, even from the WA upadate. I know Jeff did a review for the town, so the excact dream address (that for some reason I can't find in my phone) will be on his blog.



I'm not sure if this is it, because it was on freakin' Pinterest, but I did locate this: 5D00-003F-B507


----------



## Bluebellie

Oooo thanks guys! 
For anyone else whose curious, it’s purple background and purple border  




Also 
Another question.
What is the closest looking item to a dagger? 
I’m designing a Romeo and Juliet room and I kinda need a dagger.


----------



## Alexis

hi! am i allowed to make a post specifically asking for feedback on my dream adddress? thanks


----------



## Stella-Io

Bluebellie said:


> Oooo thanks guys!
> For anyone else whose curious, it’s purple background and purple border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> Another question.
> What is the closest looking item to a dagger?
> I’m designing a Romeo and Juliet room and I kinda need a dagger.



Hm, maybe the cutting board? It has a knife in it, and daggers are basically knives. Most of the other weapons are large, like swords.

Also, ooh purple. Purple is best colour.




Alexis said:


> hi! am i allowed to make a post specifically asking for feedback on my dream adddress? thanks



Yup, I've seen other tbt members do it, and they haven't gotten their threads closed, so yeah you can do it.


----------



## Alexis

Stella-Io said:


> Hm, maybe the cutting board? It has a knife in it, and daggers are basically knives. Most of the other weapons are large, like swords.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I've seen other tbt members do it, and they haven't gotten their threads closed, so yeah you can do it.



wow, thanks for the feedback!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

which category should i but it in?


----------



## Stella-Io

I'm not entirely sure what you mean by category. I would put it in the ACNL board with a title like 'need reviews on my dream' or somethin like that.


----------



## Bluebellie

Alexis said:


> wow, thanks for the feedback!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> which category should i but it in?


I would put it on the animal crossing new leaf thread (just the general one)


----------



## Bluebellie

Which kk songs has a piano playing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, what exactly is the neon sign displaying? I can’t seem to make the shape.


----------



## Stella-Io

Bluebellie said:


> Which kk songs has a piano playing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, what exactly is the neon sign displaying? I can’t seem to make the shape.



K.K. Sonata comes to mind. I think Ragtime too? Also the neon sign has like a soda root bear float on it, with 2 staws, green bubbles and a 'float' foamy top.


----------



## Colette

Bluebellie said:


> Oooo thanks guys!
> For anyone else whose curious, it’s purple background and purple border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> Another question.
> What is the closest looking item to a dagger?
> I’m designing a Romeo and Juliet room and I kinda need a dagger.



I can't think of anything that resembles either a rapier or a dagger in game, but definitely think of using the Pirate Armor and maybe the Lon Lon Milk as a bottle of poison.  c:


----------



## Bluebellie

Colette said:


> I can't think of anything that resembles either a rapier or a dagger in game, but definitely think of using the Pirate Armor and maybe the Lon Lon Milk as a bottle of poison.  c:



I ended up doing a vinegar bottle for the poison since the Lon Lon milk is very noticeable in my dark room, but 
Oh I really like the pirate armor idea!


----------



## Khaelis

Uhhhh, just gonna post this question here since I don't think it would need me to create a new thread, but: 

During my little session of getting villager moving rumours, I was told my one unwanted villager, Dora, was thinking of moving. She pinged me when I got up to her, and said she was moving out on April 4th. I replied, "I understand" and she acted like she was going to be moving, but ended with "I need to give it a little more thought" or something along this. 

Question is, is Dora moving or did she pull a "no u" on me?


----------



## Euphy

Khaelis said:


> Uhhhh, just gonna post this question here since I don't think it would need me to create a new thread, but:
> 
> During my little session of getting villager moving rumours, I was told my one unwanted villager, Dora, was thinking of moving. She pinged me when I got up to her, and said she was moving out on April 4th. I replied, "I understand" and she acted like she was going to be moving, but ended with "I need to give it a little more thought" or something along this.
> 
> Question is, is Dora moving or did she pull a "no u" on me?


Yeah she did, they sometimes do that. You could reset and ignore her ping if you are not against resetting. This way she'll be moving without being able to tell you, hence can't change mind


----------



## Khaelis

Euphy said:


> Yeah she did, they sometimes do that. You could reset and ignore her ping if you are not against resetting. This way she'll be moving without being able to tell you, hence can't change mind



Bleh. Second time an unwanted villager did this to me! XD


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

Can anybody, please, share their island beetle hunting setup? I would be grateful if it would be in a picture/simple scheme form. Can't figure out how to plant my palm trees. I got rid of everything, except for two trees in tme middle for some bugs, as I'm a still filling in my encyclopedia and I've left a few trees on both sides at the northern side. 

Are there any resource on town tune music?=)

Thank you for the answers=)


----------



## rianne

MahoganyRaichu said:


> Can anybody, please, share their island beetle hunting setup? I would be grateful if it would be in a picture/simple scheme form. Can't figure out how to plant my palm trees. I got rid of everything, except for two trees in tme middle for some bugs, as I'm a still filling in my encyclopedia and I've left a few trees on both sides at the northern side.
> 
> Are there any resource on town tune music?=)
> 
> Thank you for the answers=)



Hi, I'm not able to take a photo of my island set up as I'm visiting dream addresses/towns at the moment. But one set up is *here*. 

Mine is more like a "(" shape of the trees spaced out on one side and ")" on the other---no bushes, trees, or flowers in the center because it affects the spawn rate of other insects. Without those in the center, I only get tiger beetles and hermit crabs (maybe a wharf roach? I can't fully remember but definitely the previous two mentioned). The beetles and stags spawn at a decent rate in my experience. I placed my trees so I'm able to get the beetles from even a diagonal angle.

As for onsite town tune resources, there's an *unofficial thread* by one of our lovely members. :3 They're pretty great and have even done my current town tune (if you'd like to request a specific one).


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

rianne said:


> Hi, I'm not able to take a photo of my island set up as I'm visiting dream addresses/towns at the moment. But one set up is *here*.
> 
> Mine is more like a "(" shape of the trees spaced out on one side and ")" on the other---no bushes, trees, or flowers in the center because it affects the spawn rate of other insects. Without those in the center, I only get tiger beetles and hermit crabs (maybe a wharf roach? I can't fully remember but definitely the previous two mentioned). The beetles and stags spawn at a decent rate in my experience. I placed my trees so I'm able to get the beetles from even a diagonal angle.
> 
> As for onsite town tune resources, there's an *unofficial thread* by one of our lovely members. :3 They're pretty great and have even done my current town tune (if you'd like to request a specific one).




i'll keep that in mind, thank you=) You are so helpful!


----------



## mayor thorn

Hello! I’ve been playing for awhile, but I’ve never visited another town (except in dreams) or had anyone visit my town because I don’t want random villagers moving to my town (I only have 9 villagers) and I don’t want any of my villagers to leave. But I want to start visiting other towns, so I have some questions.

1. Is it true that if I visit another town, one of my villagers will try to leave but I won’t get a villager from the other town? And vice versa? As in, the moving villager will follow whoever visits the other town?

2. If one of my villagers decides to move to the other town, will they ask me before moving and give me the chance to say no? Or will they just leave?

Thank you! If there’s already a thread about this, feel free to send me over there. Stay fabulous!


----------



## LadyDestani

mayor thorn said:


> Hello! I’ve been playing for awhile, but I’ve never visited another town (except in dreams) or had anyone visit my town because I don’t want random villagers moving to my town (I only have 9 villagers) and I don’t want any of my villagers to leave. But I want to start visiting other towns, so I have some questions.
> 
> 1. Is it true that if I visit another town, one of my villagers will try to leave but I won’t get a villager from the other town? And vice versa? As in, the moving villager will follow whoever visits the other town?
> 
> 2. If one of my villagers decides to move to the other town, will they ask me before moving and give me the chance to say no? Or will they just leave?
> 
> Thank you! If there’s already a thread about this, feel free to send me over there. Stay fabulous!



Well, the good news is that you cannot lose a villager simply by having someone visit your town or by visiting their town. I think that was a feature in older games, but not in New Leaf. Villagers will decide to move and ping you like normal, meaning you always have 10 days to stop a villager from leaving.

However, if you have less than 10 villagers it is possible to pick up a villager from another player's void. The void is where villagers that have moved out of another player's town sort of 'live' and any online interaction with that player means that you have a chance to pick one of them up. So if you visit their town, they visit your town, or you streetpass them, and you have space for a new villager, you may get one randomly.

That's the short version, but hopefully it helps.


----------



## mayor thorn

Thank you for the clear answer! I shall be sure to keep that in mind.


----------



## Wallows

Does anyone have Teddy or Savannah in their town? I fell in love with them in PC and no one seems to have them in their town or their amiibo card. I’ve only seen like one person with Teddy in their town and that’s it.


----------



## Colette

Wallows said:


> Does anyone have Teddy or Savannah in their town? I fell in love with them in PC and no one seems to have them in their town or their amiibo card. I’ve only seen like one person with Teddy in their town and that’s it.



I know I've definitely seen people around with Savannah and Teddy, and I personally have both their cards (but I mean I did collect all Series 1-4).  If you're looking to move them into your town, I'd definitely suggest posting a thread in the Trading Plaza forum!


----------



## Bluebellie

I got ten seashells today as a welcome .
I thought we only got these when we first sign up?


----------



## Stella-Io

If you mean tbt, the site itself, (this is posted on the ACNL simple question as board) we get 10 when we fist sign up to the site. After a 2 year anniversary (probably what yours is) we get 10 more seashells.


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

I have a very dumb question, but I'll still ask it.
There is QR code machine that allows you to scan QR codes of preffered designs. So far I was able to scan only shirt designs, but I've seen single designs, standing on easel. How to scan such designs? It is only one pattern, not four. i know, it is dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## Lady Timpani

MahoganyRaichu said:


> I have a very dumb question, but I'll still ask it.
> There is QR code machine that allows you to scan QR codes of preffered designs. So far I was able to scan only shirt designs, but I've seen single designs, standing on easel. How to scan such designs? It is only one pattern, not four. i know, it is dumb, dumb, dumb.



If I’m understanding you right, the pattern has to be specifically that; so, for instance, if you had a shirt or dress design (the four) you would only ever be able to get a shirt or dress. Likewise, if it’s a single panel design, for an easel or flag or whatever, it’ll only be the single panel. Hopefully that helps!

My question is with regards to the international island. Since it’s connected to WiFi, is it only ever the actual month it is IRL? I only ask because I’m missing a deep sea creature that I won’t be able to catch until like November, and I only need three more creatures to complete the catalogue. I don’t time travel, either, so there’s not much else I can do if so.


----------



## Stella-Io

Nope, the IN'T Club Tortimer island is summer only, even thou it is over WiFi. That would be kinda cool thou, an autumn island.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Stella-Io said:


> Nope, the IN'T Club Tortimer island is summer only, even thou it is over WiFi. That would be kinda cool thou, an autumn island.



Aw man! Now that you mention it, I do remember hearing that before; guess I just forgot so I could get my hopes up lol. I’ll have to wait or figure something else out, then.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Lady Timpani said:


> Aw man! Now that you mention it, I do remember hearing that before; guess I just forgot so I could get my hopes up lol. I’ll have to wait or figure something else out, then.


You can catch them in other players' town that is in that month/season.


----------



## Wallows

Just unlocked the garden shop and I’m trying to get the golden shovel and axe. I know for the shovel I have to buy 50 tree saplings and for the axe I have to buy 50 flower seeds (or the other way around I forgot lol). After I buy them can I just sell them? Or do I have to use them so it counts towards the total?

And I forgot! I’m also trying to upgrade my Nook store so I’m buying everything there and then selling it. Once I buy it does that count towards my bell total and I can sell it or do I have to keep it?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Wallows said:


> Just unlocked the garden shop and I’m trying to get the golden shovel and axe. I know for the shovel I have to buy 50 tree saplings and for the axe I have to buy 50 flower seeds (or the other way around I forgot lol). After I buy them can I just sell them? Or do I have to use them so it counts towards the total?
> 
> And I forgot! I’m also trying to upgrade my Nook store so I’m buying everything there and then selling it. Once I buy it does that count towards my bell total and I can sell it or do I have to keep it?



It's not saplings but fertilizers that you need to buy, to get the shovel. Saplings ( and bamboo shoot ) buying are to get the axe.
After buying, you can do whatever with them, selling to Reese or whatever. Same goes to items shopping in Nook store, I believe.


----------



## chet_manley

What is the easiest way to pull weeds? I don't even have the bronze badge (500), let alone the gold (5000!).

Also, if I go see K.K. Slider on Saturday night and request several songs, will it count as seeing him multiple times (I know you just get a single bootleg to bring home, but I want to get that badge as well).

I'm gobsmacked by how insane it seems to get a lot of these badges, but I guess this is a game that requires a lot of patience anyways.


----------



## LadyDestani

chet_manley said:


> What is the easiest way to pull weeds? I don't even have the bronze badge (500), let alone the gold (5000!).
> 
> Also, if I go see K.K. Slider on Saturday night and request several songs, will it count as seeing him multiple times (I know you just get a single bootleg to bring home, but I want to get that badge as well).
> 
> I'm gobsmacked by how insane it seems to get a lot of these badges, but I guess this is a game that requires a lot of patience anyways.



Requesting multiple songs from K.K. Slider in one night will count towards the badge. I got mine a bit quicker by requesting 3-5 a night, depending on how much time I had available, but you could knock it out even quicker if you wanted.

For weeds, I suggest using a weeding town (one that time travels to grow a bunch of weeds). I'm using my second 3DS and a second copy of the game to do it myself, but if you don't have that option you could post looking to provide weeding services or requesting to visit a town specifically to weed.


----------



## chet_manley

Thanks for the heads up/suggestions. 

Is there a maximum number of weeds a single town can contain? I've gone to two towns now with the intent to weed and they've had about 80 weeds each.


----------



## Stella-Io

I've had a town with well over a hundred, I think maybe near 200? I would say the max is 225 atleast, but my weeds have never gotten that high. Plus, if the town is well developed, there will be less space for weeds to spawn.


----------



## LadyDestani

chet_manley said:


> Thanks for the heads up/suggestions.
> 
> Is there a maximum number of weeds a single town can contain? I've gone to two towns now with the intent to weed and they've had about 80 weeds each.



I got over 600 once in my spare town that is completely undeveloped.  I time traveled forward one month at a time until I had covered at least a year.  When I went to weed, I tried to count them all, but I don't remember the exact number.  Since then, I've been doing shorter jumps because I unlocked the Gardening Center, so I'm also using the opportunity to get weeding day furniture from Leif.  He'll randomly appear if you have something like 30-60 weeds or more, and then you can play a weeding game and get the furniture.


----------



## Stella-Io

Omg, 600? I didn't know that was possible


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

If I have 10 villagers and ask somebody with amiibo cards here to get me the desired villager - will it move in, or it is a no-no till I get rid of somebody?


----------



## Peg

MahoganyRaichu said:


> If I have 10 villagers and ask somebody with amiibo cards here to get me the desired villager - will it move in, or it is a no-no till I get rid of somebody?



Sorry, but in this case, you would have to have nine or less villagers to invite another town's villager.

If you had the amiibo/amiibo card, you could 'kick' one of your ten villagers to invite your new villager.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

I have spare Zipper pics, how much can you sell it for


----------



## Colette

DubiousDelphine said:


> I have spare Zipper pics, how much can you sell it for


Zipper's pic sells for 10 Bells.


----------



## MayorMissy

How many Fertilizer bags do you need to get the Gold Shovel?


----------



## Peg

You'll need to buy fifty fertilizers for the gold shovel.


----------



## DubiousDelphine

What are Dreamies? i know what they are, i just need a better explaination?


----------



## Stella-Io

Basically, the villagers we _stress_ over to get. They make us crazy that they never appear in our towns and makes me others personality plot set for hours on end. They're a holy grail to that person, a literal dream to get because they're highly desirable yet seemingly un-achievable. People have different reason to want said dreamies; some for theme, some because they were our friends in past games, possibly their unique factor, others because they're so flippin cute (Stitches I'm lookin at you) ect...

Hope that was good enough.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

Please help!My villager Bertha's birthday was supposed to be celebrated on the 25th but the clock on my game was set wrong so I was celebrating it today on the 26th(irl) instead. I decided to change the clock to the real time to celebrate weeding day and tt back later to celebrate her birthday after. Problem is she wasn't celebrating her birthday and was walking around outside.Can anyone explain what happened?


----------



## CaramelCookie

Autumn_Leaves said:


> Please help!My villager Bertha's birthday was supposed to be celebrated on the 25th but the clock on my game was set wrong so I was celebrating it today on the 26th(irl) instead. I decided to change the clock to the real time to celebrate weeding day and tt back later to celebrate her birthday after. Problem is she wasn't celebrating her birthday and was walking around outside.Can anyone explain what happened?



If a villager is outside during their birthday, it might be because she is set to move out and hasn't pinged you yet about it. Get her to ping you and deny the move, save and quit and when you load again she should be at her house celebrating


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

You were very helpful!Thanks so much for answering my question!That is probably the reason because she was actually trying to move until she finally pinged me. So since I stopped her everything should be fine now!Thanks for the help!^^


----------



## Wallows

How do you set paths?? And what I mean by that is, when you're laying your paths down where do you start? I already have the QR code I just don't know what building to start at. And should I wait until I have all my PWPs built to start laying paths down?? I just need help lol


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

when I did paths I covered the cobblestone spots and the plaza first then I laid out where I wanted certain PWPs and villager houses  then went from there.


----------



## Burumun

Wallows said:


> How do you set paths?? And what I mean by that is, when you're laying your paths down where do you start? I already have the QR code I just don't know what building to start at. And should I wait until I have all my PWPs built to start laying paths down?? I just need help lol



If you're willing to put in the effort, what I did was plan my town tile-by-tile in Excel by taking a bunch of flowers and patterns and laying them down (flowers for grassy areas, patterns for cobblestone), then I planned out my town using the Excel file. IMO, it worked better than just planning the town in-game would have, since I could see the whole town at once and figure out how I wanted everything to work, and it was easier to edit than if I had just started landscaping in-game. 

Here's what my map looks like, if that helps: 


The image came out sort of weird as an attachment, but every square is a tile in-game.


----------



## Stella-Io

I don't want to make an entire thread for this, so,

Can someone vouch that an animal can move in one space away on either the east or west side of their house next to a cliff? Preferably with a picture.
So it's like house, one gap of space on the side, then cliff.


----------



## rianne

Stella-Io said:


> I don't want to make an entire thread for this, so,
> 
> Can someone vouch that an animal can move in one space away on either the east or west side of their house next to a cliff? Preferably with a picture.
> So it's like house, one gap of space on the side, then cliff.



I have Octavian's house in a spot near the cliff (I plot reset(ted?) for it) but iirc it's two or three spaces away side-wise from the cliff. I can attach a picture in a few minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Hope this helps!


----------



## Burumun

Stella-Io said:


> I don't want to make an entire thread for this, so,
> 
> Can someone vouch that an animal can move in one space away on either the east or west side of their house next to a cliff? Preferably with a picture.
> So it's like house, one gap of space on the side, then cliff.



I have a villager who is plotted like this, so I can confirm you can do it. You just need to be sure there's a whole "ring" of space around the house, if that makes sense. So you need the spaces at the corners of the house to also be available - if you can plant flowers there or put down patterns, it'll work. 

Here's a picture:


----------



## Stella-Io

Burumun said:


> I have a villager who is plotted like this, so I can confirm you can do it. You just need to be sure there's a whole "ring" of space around the house, if that makes sense. So you need the spaces at the corners of the house to also be available - if you can plant flowers there or put down patterns, it'll work.
> 
> Here's a picture:



Aah nice. I'm tryin to make a plot one space away from the ledge of the cliff, where like the wall is. I could have sworn I saw someone saw they've done it before, but I still needed assurance.


----------



## MCweb

*Catalog Prerequisites for Waking Cyrus*

Do hats, glasses, and accessories count toward the clothing requirement?
Is it 100 furniture and 50 clothing or 50 furniture and 10 clothing?


----------



## Peg

MCweb said:


> Do hats, glasses, and accessories count toward the clothing requirement?
> Is it 100 furniture and 50 clothing or 50 furniture and 10 clothing?



According to my AC:NL go-to guide:  hats, glasses, and accessories do not count toward the clothing requirement.

Cyrus wakes up after seven days have passed since your player was created, your catalog has at least 50 reorderable furniture items, your catalog has at least 10 reorderable tops, and you have at least 100,000 bells in transactions with Reese.

However, I can't confirm if the Welcome Amiibo update may have changed these requirements.


----------



## LadyDestani

So I've been wondering what order K.K.'s songs show up in your music player?  It's obviously not alphabetical.  It's not based on the order I obtained them.  But it also doesn't seem random because my mayor's and my alt's songs seem to be in a similar order.

I've just been curious because sometimes it takes me a while to scroll through the entire list to find a song that I'm looking for.  It's not a big deal, but maybe a minor annoyance sometimes and I thought maybe there was some other way they were categorized.  If I knew the order, it might help me find songs more quickly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I've been wondering what order K.K.'s songs show up in your music player?  It's obviously not alphabetical.  It's not based on the order I obtained them.  But it also doesn't seem random because my mayor's and my alt's songs seem to be in a similar order.

I've just been curious because sometimes it takes me a while to scroll through the entire list to find a song that I'm looking for.  It's not a big deal, but maybe a minor annoyance sometimes and I thought maybe there was some other way they were categorized.  If I knew the order, it might help me find songs more quickly.


----------



## Burumun

LadyDestani said:


> So I've been wondering what order K.K.'s songs show up in your music player?  It's obviously not alphabetical.  It's not based on the order I obtained them.  But it also doesn't seem random because my mayor's and my alt's songs seem to be in a similar order.
> 
> I've just been curious because sometimes it takes me a while to scroll through the entire list to find a song that I'm looking for.  It's not a big deal, but maybe a minor annoyance sometimes and I thought maybe there was some other way they were categorized.  If I knew the order, it might help me find songs more quickly.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So I've been wondering what order K.K.'s songs show up in your music player?  It's obviously not alphabetical.  It's not based on the order I obtained them.  But it also doesn't seem random because my mayor's and my alt's songs seem to be in a similar order.
> 
> I've just been curious because sometimes it takes me a while to scroll through the entire list to find a song that I'm looking for.  It's not a big deal, but maybe a minor annoyance sometimes and I thought maybe there was some other way they were categorized.  If I knew the order, it might help me find songs more quickly.



Apparently it's by which game they first appeared in, so for instance, songs that are new to NL are at the bottom. Can't check to confirm, but that's what a random person in a GameFAQs thread says, at least.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

LadyDestani said:


> So I've been wondering what order K.K.'s songs show up in your music player?  It's obviously not alphabetical.  It's not based on the order I obtained them.  But it also doesn't seem random because my mayor's and my alt's songs seem to be in a similar order.
> 
> I've just been curious because sometimes it takes me a while to scroll through the entire list to find a song that I'm looking for.  It's not a big deal, but maybe a minor annoyance sometimes and I thought maybe there was some other way they were categorized.  If I knew the order, it might help me find songs more quickly.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So I've been wondering what order K.K.'s songs show up in your music player?  It's obviously not alphabetical.  It's not based on the order I obtained them.  But it also doesn't seem random because my mayor's and my alt's songs seem to be in a similar order.
> 
> I've just been curious because sometimes it takes me a while to scroll through the entire list to find a song that I'm looking for.  It's not a big deal, but maybe a minor annoyance sometimes and I thought maybe there was some other way they were categorized.  If I knew the order, it might help me find songs more quickly.



I always thought it was based on the order that you put them in the player.


----------



## Burumun

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I always thought it was based on the order that you put them in the player.



Nah, I've had it happen that I'll get a song I want to try or know I got recently, and it'll be somewhere in the middle.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Burumun said:


> Apparently it's by which game they first appeared in, so for instance, songs that are new to NL are at the bottom. Can't check to confirm, but that's what a random person in a GameFAQs thread says, at least.


Yeah. It's in order by in which game the song was introduced - N64 one (sorry I don't know its name in US version), e+, wii, then 3DS. And they'll show in this order, though I'm not sure in what sort the songs in each section are.




Spoiler:  ★ 



K.K. Chorale
K.K. March
K.K. Waltz
K.K. Swing
K.K. Jazz
K.K. Fusion
K.K. ?tude
K.K. Lullaby
K.K. Aria
K.K. Samba
K.K. Bossa
K.K. Calypso
K.K. Salsa
K.K. Mambo
K.K. Reggae
K.K. Ska
K.K. Tango
K.K. Faire
Aloha K.K.
Lucky K.K.
K.K. Condor
K.K. Steppe
Imperial K.K.
K.K. Casbah
K.K. Safari
K.K. Folk
K.K. Rock
Rockin' K.K.
K.K. Ragtime
K.K. Gumbo
The K. Funk
K.K. Blues
Soulful K.K.
K.K. Soul
K.K. Crusin'
K.K. Love Song
K.K. D&B
K.K. Technopop
DJ K.K.
Only Me
K.K. Country
Surfin' K.K.
K.K. Ballad
Comrade K.K.
K.K. Lament
Go K.K. Rider
K.K. Dirge
K.K. Western
Mr. K.K.
Caf? K.K.
K.K. Parade
Se?or K.K.
K.K. Song
I Love You
Two Days Ago
My Place
Forest Life
To the Edge
Pondering
K.K. Dixie
K.K. Marathon
King K.K.
Mountain Song
Marine Song 2001
Neapolitan
Steep Hill
K.K. Rockabilly
Agent K.K.
K.K. Rally
K.K. Metal
Stale Cupcakes
Spring Blossoms
Wandering
K.K. House
K.K. Sonata
Hypno K.K.
K.K. Stroll
K.K. Island
Space K.K.
K.K. Adventure
K.K. Oasis
K.K. Bazaar
K.K. Milonga
K.K. Groove
K.K. Jongara
K.K. Flamenco
K.K. Moody
Bubblegum K.K.
K.K. Synth
K.K. Disco
K.K. Brithday


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Yeah. It's in order by in which game the song was introduced - N64 one (sorry I don't know its name in US version), e+, wii, then 3DS. And they'll show in this order, though I'm not sure in what sort the songs in each section are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  ★
> 
> 
> 
> K.K. Chorale
> K.K. March
> K.K. Waltz
> K.K. Swing
> K.K. Jazz
> K.K. Fusion
> K.K. ?tude
> K.K. Lullaby
> K.K. Aria
> K.K. Samba
> K.K. Bossa
> K.K. Calypso
> K.K. Salsa
> K.K. Mambo
> K.K. Reggae
> K.K. Ska
> K.K. Tango
> K.K. Faire
> Aloha K.K.
> Lucky K.K.
> K.K. Condor
> K.K. Steppe
> Imperial K.K.
> K.K. Casbah
> K.K. Safari
> K.K. Folk
> K.K. Rock
> Rockin' K.K.
> K.K. Ragtime
> K.K. Gumbo
> The K. Funk
> K.K. Blues
> Soulful K.K.
> K.K. Soul
> K.K. Crusin'
> K.K. Love Song
> K.K. D&B
> K.K. Technopop
> DJ K.K.
> Only Me
> K.K. Country
> Surfin' K.K.
> K.K. Ballad
> Comrade K.K.
> K.K. Lament
> Go K.K. Rider
> K.K. Dirge
> K.K. Western
> Mr. K.K.
> Caf? K.K.
> K.K. Parade
> Se?or K.K.
> K.K. Song
> I Love You
> Two Days Ago
> My Place
> Forest Life
> To the Edge
> Pondering
> K.K. Dixie
> K.K. Marathon
> King K.K.
> Mountain Song
> Marine Song 2001
> Neapolitan
> Steep Hill
> K.K. Rockabilly
> Agent K.K.
> K.K. Rally
> K.K. Metal
> Stale Cupcakes
> Spring Blossoms
> Wandering
> K.K. House
> K.K. Sonata
> Hypno K.K.
> K.K. Stroll
> K.K. Island
> Space K.K.
> K.K. Adventure
> K.K. Oasis
> K.K. Bazaar
> K.K. Milonga
> K.K. Groove
> K.K. Jongara
> K.K. Flamenco
> K.K. Moody
> Bubblegum K.K.
> K.K. Synth
> K.K. Disco
> K.K. Brithday



Wow, that's really good to know. Although I kinda wish they made it alphabetical instead cuz like LadyDestani, I have a hard time finding what I want and it's not fun to scroll through everything. Or maybe they should've put a search function at least


----------



## LadyDestani

Thank you all for answering!  That's good to know, but I do wish they had a different system to make it easier to find a song when you have close to 100 of them in a music player.  At least now I have a reference point.


----------



## Arashel

I resetted my first town a week ago after a 3-year-long break and I've seen some tutorials about PWP, especially the wetsuit technique. It doesn't work for me even tho I get suprised reactions but they only talk about nicknames/greetings/sliders. My inventory is full of flowers and I carry no bells. Has it been patched with the Amiibo update? Or am I completely unlucky?


----------



## Burumun

Oztronaut said:


> I resetted my first town a week ago after a 3-year-long break and I've seen some tutorials about PWP, especially the wetsuit technique. It doesn't work for me even tho I get suprised reactions but they only talk about nicknames/greetings/sliders. My inventory is full of flowers and I carry no bells. Has it been patched with the Amiibo update? Or am I completely unlucky?



I'm pretty sure it hasn't been patched - if you're getting pinged, it's working, you're just not getting a request, unfortunately. From what I found, if you aren't already doing so, you should accept the nicknames and change their greetings/catchphrases and whatnot, since then they won't ask you to do that again and it'll narrow down the dialogue options. 

Personally, I always got the feeling that villagers often pinged me after the completion ceremonies for PWPs with requests for more PWPs, so if you already have something you wanna build, go ahead and do that, and don't skip the ceremony.


----------



## Arashel

Burumun said:


> I'm pretty sure it hasn't been patched - if you're getting pinged, it's working, you're just not getting a request, unfortunately. From what I found, if you aren't already doing so, you should accept the nicknames and change their greetings/catchphrases and whatnot, since then they won't ask you to do that again and it'll narrow down the dialogue options.
> 
> Personally, I always got the feeling that villagers often pinged me after the completion ceremonies for PWPs with requests for more PWPs, so if you already have something you wanna build, go ahead and do that, and don't skip the ceremony.



Thanks for reassuring me! So far I've constructed a cobblestone bridge and didn't skip the completion ceremony so I'll try building more.


----------



## Bizhiins

*DLCs and HHA*

So I was wondering about how to get more homes in my Happy home academy area? In the area where you can go through those ?model homes? and order things from their homes, I only have four and they appear to be from the creators. How can I get more homes in that area? I thought I read somewhere that you have to have your DS in ?sleep mode? while walking around and if it happens to pass by another person doing the same thing their house will show up in your HHA and your will show up in theirs. Is that true, and how can I possibly get more homes in there?

Second question - are DLCs officially done for this game? And is there any way to get all those DLC items or were they a limited one only - and I?ll have to trade to get all of them now?


----------



## Burumun

Bizhiins said:


> So I was wondering about how to get more homes in my Happy home academy area? In the area where you can go through those “model homes” and order things from their homes, I only have four and they appear to be from the creators. How can I get more homes in that area? I thought I read somewhere that you have to have your DS in “sleep mode” while walking around and if it happens to pass by another person doing the same thing their house will show up in your HHA and your will show up in theirs. Is that true, and how can I possibly get more homes in there?
> 
> Second question - are DLCs officially done for this game? And is there any way to get all those DLC items or were they a limited one only - and I’ll have to trade to get all of them now?



Basically, what you said is true - if you pass someone else who plays ACNL, and you both have StreetPass enabled, you'll get each other's houses in your showcases. It doesn't necessarily have to be in sleep mode, though, you can also get StreetPass hits if you're currently playing on your 3DS, it just has to be on in some way, have StreetPass turned on in ACNL, and have wireless connection/NFC turned on. 

Yes, DLC is no longer being distributed, except maybe through cheating. Most of the DLC is reorderable, though, so you shouldn't have a hard time finding someone on the forums who can get the DLC items for you, except maybe the ones that were released in Japan after the update.


----------



## Stella-Io

Bizhiins said:


> So I was wondering about how to get more homes in my Happy home academy area? In the area where you can go through those ?model homes? and order things from their homes, I only have four and they appear to be from the creators. How can I get more homes in that area? I thought I read somewhere that you have to have your DS in ?sleep mode? while walking around and if it happens to pass by another person doing the same thing their house will show up in your HHA and your will show up in theirs. Is that true, and how can I possibly get more homes in there?
> 
> Second question - are DLCs officially done for this game? And is there any way to get all those DLC items or were they a limited one only - and I?ll have to trade to get all of them now?



Question 1, HHD houses.
The homes in your showcase are ones that you got from streetpass; the system being in sleep mode as you walk around tagging people with the same game with local play (the owners manual says 60 feet but I think it's a smaller range). While it is possible to get more homes, it is highly unlikely as no one brings their system out anymore and hits are far and few between.

Question 2, DLC.
It is safe to assume all DLC will no longer continue for ACNL.  Some DLC, such as the zodiac series, nature series and a few others are reoderable from the catalogue, so gettin them will be easy on the others persons part. However, many of them, such as the 7/Eleven set, hagoita, ect... along with regional exclusive like holiday items are harder to get. Unless that person is willing to give you any spares, they will most likely be duped items (which is technically against tbt rules to trade duped items, as it is considered cheating. Again, against the rules.)


----------



## Bizhiins

Burumun said:


> Basically, what you said is true - if you pass someone else who plays ACNL, and you both have StreetPass enabled, you'll get each other's houses in your showcases. It doesn't necessarily have to be in sleep mode, though, you can also get StreetPass hits if you're currently playing on your 3DS, it just has to be on in some way, have StreetPass turned on in ACNL, and have wireless connection/NFC turned on.
> 
> Yes, DLC is no longer being distributed, except maybe through cheating. Most of the DLC is reorderable, though, so you shouldn't have a hard time finding someone on the forums who can get the DLC items for you, except maybe the ones that were released in Japan after the update.




Thank you! I live in a small town and it?s pretty hard to find other people playing on street pass - I?m glad to know that?s what I need to do though!


----------



## Stella-Io

Posting here since it can be answered with a simple answer:

How big is the solar panel project, 2 tall and 3 wide or 3 wide and 3 tall? I can't see any QRs behind it so I can't really tell.


----------



## LadyDestani

Stella-Io said:


> Posting here since it can be answered with a simple answer:
> 
> How big is the solar panel project, 2 tall and 3 wide or 3 wide and 3 tall? I can't see any QRs behind it so I can't really tell.



According to the wiki, it is 3 wide and 2 tall.


----------



## Myldon

*Item verification help!?*

I can't figure out what these squashy looking armchairs are because I want them.
Any ideas? 

https://66.media.tumblr.com/bf1b129683c15daf7a3e7d9b255fe882/tumblr_inline_mqgthdUiGD1qz4rgp.jpg


----------



## LadyDestani

Myldon said:


> I can't figure out what these squashy looking armchairs are because I want them.
> Any ideas?
> 
> https://66.media.tumblr.com/bf1b129683c15daf7a3e7d9b255fe882/tumblr_inline_mqgthdUiGD1qz4rgp.jpg



That's the patchwork chair refurbished in red.


----------



## Stella-Io

LadyDestani said:


> According to the wiki, it is 3 wide and 2 tall.



Ppft, didn't realize it had a wiki, thanks! This'll help plan my town out now.


----------



## Bizhiins

What is the easiest way to transfer stuff from one animal crossing account to another game? Mailing letters? Are there any easier ways?


----------



## Peg

Bizhiins said:


> What is the easiest way to transfer stuff from one animal crossing account to another game? Mailing letters? Are there any easier ways?



Well, in my opinion, the easiest way to transfer items from one Animal Crossing: New Leaf game to another AC:NL game, is by physically dropping the items in the receiving game.  This will require two DSs.  

If you don't have access to another DS, you could ask a trustworthy player in The Train Station (AC:NL Online) board to hold your items, drop off items from your original game, and send your second game's character to pick up the items.


----------



## Bizhiins

Peg said:


> Well, in my opinion, the easiest way to transfer items from one Animal Crossing: New Leaf game to another AC:NL game, is by physically dropping the items in the receiving game.  This will require two DSs.
> 
> If you don't have access to another DS, you could ask a trustworthy player in The Train Station (AC:NL Online) board to hold your items, drop off items from your original game, and send your second game's character to pick up the items.



Thank you! I?m planning on purchasing a new Zelda version 3ds xl so I should have 2 ds?s I can use!


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Stella-Io said:


> Ppft, didn't realize it had a wiki, thanks! This'll help plan my town out now.



I have unfortunately learned that the wiki is not always correct when it comes to sizes of pwps.


----------



## Stella-Io

ScaryGhosts said:


> I have unfortunately learned that the wiki is not always correct when it comes to sizes of pwps.



Oh dang. Thanks for that, well noted.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

Stella-Io said:


> Oh dang. Thanks for that, well noted.



I’m not sure about the details but i know the bus stop is 1 spot wider than they have listed.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Has anyone seen a dirt QR that looks as close as possible to how dirt spaces look in-game? I am terrible at making natural dirt paths but I have a natural/camp area that I want a dirt path to.

I've seen some dirt QRs, but they don't look quite right.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

I found this one for fall, and this one for winter, but that is the best I could do, sorry!


----------



## DJStarstryker

ScaryGhosts said:


> I found this one for fall, and this one for winter, but that is the best I could do, sorry!



Wow, those look really nice! Thank you!  I'll try to see if I can find similar ones for spring/summer.


----------



## ScaryGhosts

DJStarstryker said:


> Wow, those look really nice! Thank you!  I'll try to see if I can find similar ones for spring/summer.



No problem! Good luck!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Another question that doesn't feel worth posting a whole thread for! Does anyone know any dream addresses that have the Sanrio villagers? Preferably one with all of them, but if your town has only 1 or 2 I'm fine with that. I want to see what they're like.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves

So confused right now. I have items that are not showing up in the catalogue even though I have all of them and they are in my inventory and everything. They are the Kiki and Lala clock,Hello Kitty clock,My Melody clock,and Pompompurin TV. I don't understand why they aren't showing up in the catalogue even  though I have them. Please help!


----------



## 2kimi2furious

Autumn_Leaves said:


> So confused right now. I have items that are not showing up in the catalogue even though I have all of them and they are in my inventory and everything. They are the Kiki and Lala clock,Hello Kitty clock,My Melody clock,and Pompompurin TV. I don't understand why they aren't showing up in the catalogue even  though I have them. Please help!



I seem to be having this problem sometimes too. Not sure how to solve it.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Autumn_Leaves said:


> So confused right now. I have items that are not showing up in the catalogue even though I have all of them and they are in my inventory and everything. They are the Kiki and Lala clock,Hello Kitty clock,My Melody clock,and Pompompurin TV. I don't understand why they aren't showing up in the catalogue even  though I have them. Please help!



Has the character that you're looking at the catalog with picked up the item? I've had items in the past that weren't registered properly because I was storing it with another character and my mayor character didn't touch it.


----------



## Stella-Io

So, I am aware that if you move in an amiibo villager of one you already had, it will override the 16 cycle. BUT, does moving in and out amiibo animals count going with the 16 cycle, or do they automatically void it and only animals throu natrual move in count?

Let's say Rudy once lived in Town. Then he leaves but he's in City for later adoption (same Rudy). If Town pushes out 16 animals from amiibo, is that still a 16 cycle, then he can be adopted back from City? Or because they're all amiibo, they dont count.


----------



## Burumun

Stella-Io said:


> So, I am aware that if you move in an amiibo villager of one you already had, it will override the 16 cycle. BUT, does moving in and out amiibo animals count going with the 16 cycle, or do they automatically void it and only animals throu natrual move in count?
> 
> Let's say Rudy once lived in Town. Then he leaves but he's in City for later adoption (same Rudy). If Town pushes out 16 animals from amiibo, is that still a 16 cycle, then he can be adopted back from City? Or because they're all amiibo, they dont count.



I can't say for sure, but I do believe the Amiibos count. I know people have suggested using Amiibo to quickly get through the 16 villager cycle to be able to get a villager back again.


----------



## Snowesque

I am having a bit of trouble finding a direct answer to this, so I shall ask just to be sure.
Are you able to get a Pascal reward in other peoples' towns? If you are able to, is it only once per-day?


----------



## Burumun

Snowesque said:


> I am having a bit of trouble finding a direct answer to this, so I shall ask just to be sure.
> Are you able to get a Pascal reward in other peoples' towns? If you are able to, is it only once per-day?



Pascal doesn't show up in multiplayer, so no, you can't get a reward from him in other towns.


----------



## Snowesque

*Burumun *

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## PunchysBFF

Quick question - how close can Roost Cafe, Town Hall and Re-Tail be to each other? Here's how mine looks right now:

O||O||O

| is space and O is building, so there's exactly 2 spaces between each building.

Asking because my DS is hacked and I decided to move my cafe between town hall and re-tail which were already naturally spaced close together on my map but, despite hacking, I don't think I want my cafe there if Isabelle wouldn't have allowed it originally.


----------



## LadyDestani

PunchysBFF said:


> Quick question - how close can Roost Cafe, Town Hall and Re-Tail be to each other? Here's how mine looks right now:
> 
> O||O||O
> 
> | is space and O is building, so there's exactly 2 spaces between each building.
> 
> Asking because my DS is hacked and I decided to move my cafe between town hall and re-tail which were already naturally spaced close together on my map but, despite hacking, I don't think I want my cafe there if Isabelle wouldn't have allowed it originally.



As far as I know, 2 spaces between those buildings is all you need because each building has a 1 space buffer zone and their buffer zones cannot overlap.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Is it possible to make your entire town treeless? And if it is, what are the consequences? I'm not counting the one at the plaza of course.


----------



## LadyDestani

Shellzilla said:


> Is it possible to make your entire town treeless? And if it is, what are the consequences? I'm not counting the one at the plaza of course.



I've never tried to get rid of all my trees, but I don't see any reason why you couldn't. As far as consequences, it would affect these things if you care about them:

- You can't get a perfect town rating without the right number of trees, so no flower clock, no golden watering can,  and no town hall remodel.

- No fruit in your town. You can stock up when you cut down your trees, but when that supply is gone, you would need to trade with others for more fruit if a villager requested some.

- No trees means no access to certain bugs, like bees, spiders, and bagworms. If you haven't already caught all of these bugs for your encyclopedia and museum, you would lose access.

- No trees to shake for furniture and money.

- No trees to shake at Easter for the tree egg.

That's all I can think of right now. There may be more and you may not care about all of them. If some of those things do matter to you, you could make sure you get them before you chop down all your trees.


----------



## Peg

Yes, it is possible to have a treeless town.  As LadyDestani mentioned, a treeless town can affect many aspects of AC:NL gameplay.  

Having no trees will negatively impact your town rating.  If you have less than three Public Works Projects and a treeless town, you are probably going to have rafflesia spawn in your town.


----------



## Bluebellie

Is it possible to have two playable characters in the same town have the same name?


----------



## AlyssaAC

Bluebellie said:


> Is it possible to have two playable characters in the same town have the same name?



No, unfortunately not. I've tried to have two characters with the same name and Rover apparently wouldn't let me.


----------



## Bluebellie

Thanks! 


Another question.
Can the exit sign be recolored with a custom design?


----------



## Burumun

Bluebellie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Another question.
> Can the exit sign be recolored with a custom design?



No, from what I can tell it can't.


----------



## Ojo46

I’m thinking of starting a second town on a different cartridge just for cycling since I want to make a cycling town, and I want to know if it’s safe to have town different cartridges on the same 3DS using the same FC.


----------



## Bluebellie

Ojo46 said:


> I’m thinking of starting a second town on a different cartridge just for cycling since I want to make a cycling town, and I want to know if it’s safe to have town different cartridges on the same 3DS using the same FC.



Yes, it’s perfectly safe. I have two cartridges with different towns and I use the same ds (so it has the same friend code).













- - - Post Merge - - -








Wanted to wait until someone else posted to separate the responses but I can’t wait 

What are some gyroids that look like they are crying? 
So far I have: the howloids and the freakoids. Any other ones?


----------



## Peg

Bluebellie said:


> What are some gyroids that look like they are crying?
> So far I have: the howloids and the freakoids. Any other ones?



Here's a few more gyroids that kind of look like they are crying:

Croakoid Family (Croakoid, Tall Croakoid, Mini Croakoid, and Mega Croakoid) 
Drilloid Family (Drilloid, Mini Drilloid, and Mega Drilloid) 
Percoloid Family (Tall Percoloid and Mega Percoloid)
Rustoid Family (Rustoid, Mini Rustoid, and Mega Rustoid)


----------



## Bluebellie

Thanks! I ended up using the rustoids 




Is there any item sort of like a Blackboard? A school blackboard,
I tried the whiteboard, chalkboard and platform , but I was wondering if there was a blackboard?





Also, can I place a custom design into digital photo frame?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Bluebellie said:


> Thanks! I ended up using the rustoids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any item sort of like a Blackboard? A school blackboard,
> I tried the whiteboard, chalkboard and platform , but I was wondering if there was a blackboard?
> 
> Also, can I place a custom design into digital photo frame?



I haven't seen the item blackboard. Though, not very sure what you exactly mean. I'm assuming it's something like this?


If that's the case, is it possible to make something like that by putting the QR as canvas? No?

Also no you can't customize digital photo frame unfortunately.


----------



## Ojo46

Does the patched clothing from Halloween count towards the catalog?


----------



## Snowesque

*Ojo46 *

I do not think so, they do not even show up in the catalog.


----------



## meo

So, if my entire town floor is covered (ex: clovers, flowers, mushrooms). Will the game force certain items to despawn upon reset every morning so there are fossils/pitfall? Or would fossils and other buried items just never spawn?

Just trying to gauge if I'm just crazy and never planted flowers in certain locations or if the game is messing with me and killing my flowers to put fossils. XD


----------



## Wickel

If I go on a bug catching/fishing/diving tour, do the caught items count towards my badges? Like for example the "caught a lot of fish" badge?


----------



## acornavenue

If someone has gracie in her town can i use her to get her to open her shop in mine?


----------



## Stella-Io

erialrose said:


> If someone has gracie in her town can i use her to get her to open her shop in mine?



No, she'll just say stuff about the giraffe in your town and whatever.

*Melsi* I want to know the samething, I have a crazy amount of clovers and flowers x_x


----------



## Ojo46

Ok so, I just started a thread starting a cycling town, and I’m currently TTing day by day on a second town and it’s taking ages to get someone to move. Can anyone help? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## LadyDestani

Myrthella said:


> If I go on a bug catching/fishing/diving tour, do the caught items count towards my badges? Like for example the "caught a lot of fish" badge?



Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure they do not count.  I wish they did.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

melsi said:


> So, if my entire town floor is covered (ex: clovers, flowers, mushrooms). Will the game force certain items to despawn upon reset every morning so there are fossils/pitfall? Or would fossils and other buried items just never spawn?
> 
> Just trying to gauge if I'm just crazy and never planted flowers in certain locations or if the game is messing with me and killing my flowers to put fossils. XD



I believe buried items just don't spawn.
There was a time where my town literally had just a few free space on the ground and only 3 fossils spawned that day. Maybe there wasn't a space for 4.


----------



## meo

You're correct.  I went through my town and made sure the few spaces were covered and TT'd, nothing spawned.

Thanks!


----------



## Bluebellie

Can the goal pole be recolored/refurbished?


----------



## Stella-Io

Bluebellie said:


> Can the goal pole be recolored/refurbished?



The Mario one right? It can't. It really should be able to be redone to the classic style thou.


----------



## Bluebellie

Stella-Io said:


> The Mario one right? It can't. It really should be able to be redone to the classic style thou.



Yes that’s the one. Awww that’s too bad.


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

does it matter where do you bury fertilizer? n the front, or back of the tree?


----------



## BrookieYoCookie

Unfortunately it's purposely like this, and I couldn't tell you why. 3:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fertilizer must be buried near a tree or flowers to increase the chances of perfect fruit or hybrid flowers. It will disappear once buried for more than a day.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I do not think so, I had several patched items and never saw them in the catalog, but I don't think you'd be able to purchase them anyways just like any other event earned item.

- - - Post Merge - - -

From what I know, no. My cousin tried this and it did not work. But if otherwise happens to you inform me :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

It can not be recolored with a different design. I'm not sure if it was the shape you were going for, but you can always use the custom cut out sign and use a QR Code with it. I use it with everything, for outside the cafe, the beach and even the police station.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yes it is totally fine. I did the same thing and bought another so I could leave items at a town and know they're safe while I made a new one, because I don't have the motivation to start over XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah sadly they can do that. I just spent SEVERAL MONTHS trying to get rudy out of my town because she was in a space where I wanted to build a graveyard. She finally told me and I said cya and she said on second thought maybe not! My heart omg you have no idea XD


----------



## Colette

I'm not sure if I'm misremembering this from previous games or not but —

Do the "trash" items (can, boot, tire) have different icons when dropped on the ground?

I think boot/can used to be one icon and tires another, but it's been such a long time since I fished up trash.


----------



## Peg

Colette said:


> I'm not sure if I'm misremembering this from previous games or not but ?
> 
> Do the "trash" items (can, boot, tire) have different icons when dropped on the ground?
> 
> I think boot/can used to be one icon and tires another, but it's been such a long time since I fished up trash.



The trash items (empty can, boot, and tire), when dropped to the ground, look like an empty can, boot, and tire respectively.

Here are a few screenshots of the boot and tires on the ground (from Aika Village). I don't have one of the empty can on the ground outside available, but can confirm that the empty can representation is different from the boot.



Spoiler: Boot














Spoiler: Tire













Spoiler: Empty Can










Hope this answers your question.


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

Thank you for the answer about fertilizer, but there is one more thing I didn't understand. In order to increase my chances for perfect fruit, do I have to shake off my fruits? Thanks once again=)


----------



## Peg

MahoganyRaichu said:


> Thank you for the answer about fertilizer, but there is one more thing I didn't understand. In order to increase my chances for perfect fruit, do I have to shake off my fruits? Thanks once again=)



Yes, you'll need to shake off the fruit first, then bury a fertilizer right next to the tree.  However, it may be quicker to buy/trade for your perfect fruit.

Note: your native fruit is the only perfect fruit that can be grown in your town.


----------



## Bluebellie

Are there any instruments that look like a flute?

Also, is there a customizable book? That I can change the cover?


----------



## rianne

Bluebellie said:


> Are there any instruments that look like a flute?
> 
> Also, is there a customizable book? That I can change the cover?



I think the closest thing is the bagpipes.

You can customize the stack of books, but no singular book afaik.


----------



## Stella-Io

Bluebellie said:


> Are there any instruments that look like a flute?
> 
> Also, is there a customizable book? That I can change the cover?



The only book that you can change the the cover to with a QR (that I know of) would be the staked magazines. However its 2 stacks, not 1 single book.


----------



## CatSoul

I have a bunch of letters with presents in my mailbox, but after the first couple days or so of playing, the option to open presents seemed to disappear. Am I missing something?


----------



## Colette

CatSoul said:


> I have a bunch of letters with presents in my mailbox, but after the first couple days or so of playing, the option to open presents seemed to disappear. Am I missing something?



I may be mistaken, but I think you should only be able to get the presents if the letters are in your inventory, not while in the mailbox.  You can read them in the mailbox, but not obtain the presents.  I haven't tried this myself though, so someone might have a more precise answer.


----------



## CatSoul

Colette said:


> I may be mistaken, but I think you should only be able to get the presents if the letters are in your inventory, not while in the mailbox.  You can read them in the mailbox, but not obtain the presents.  I haven't tried this myself though, so someone might have a more precise answer.



I conveniently managed to forget a step to getting them in the past couple of days.   Google wasn't clear, so thank you!


----------



## Bluebellie

Anyone know of any creepy house plants? 
The closest thing that I could think of was the pipe (the Nintendo item)

But any other suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## aloevert

i've been putting baskets of fruit in the flea market for villagers to buy. if they buy it, will they ever display it in their house? or is it like ore where you never see it again


----------



## Colette

Bluebellie said:


> Anyone know of any creepy house plants?
> The closest thing that I could think of was the pipe (the Nintendo item)
> 
> But any other suggestions greatly appreciated!


I would say the pitcher plant that hangs on the wall (carnivorous), the snake plant (pointy!), and maybe even the succulent plant depending on what else is around it.  Even a sapling/bush start placed inside could look neat and minimalistically spooky.


----------



## Bluebellie

Colette said:


> I would say the pitcher plant that hangs on the wall (carnivorous), the snake plant (pointy!), and maybe even the succulent plant depending on what else is around it.  Even a sapling/bush start placed inside could look neat and minimalistically spooky.



Thank you! I didn’t know the pitcher plant was carnivorous! That’s great! 



Also another question. Is there any other lamp that gives out the same lighting effect (reddish) as the gorgeous lamp?


----------



## Peg

Bluebellie said:


> Also another question. Is there any other lamp that gives out the same lighting effect (reddish) as the gorgeous lamp?



Here are a few lamps, lanterns, and lights that gives out a reddish lighting effect:

Red-tasseled Lantern
Balloon-Dog Lamp
Lava Lamp (customized to red)
Small Spotlight (customized to red)
Floor Light (customized to red)
Festival Lantern (customized to red background)
Paper Wall Lamp (customized using red clothing or custom design)
Modern Lamp (customized to red two-tone)
Stained-Glass Lamp (customized to red)
Sleek Lamp (customized to red)
Astro Lamp (customized to black and red)

There are probably more, but these are the ones I could think of right now.


----------



## Bluebellie

Peg said:


> Here are a few lamps, lanterns, and lights that gives out a reddish lighting effect:
> 
> Red-tasseled Lantern
> Balloon-Dog Lamp
> Lava Lamp (customized to red)
> Small Spotlight (customized to red)
> Floor Light (customized to red)
> Festival Lantern (customized to red background)
> Paper Wall Lamp (customized using red clothing or custom design)
> Modern Lamp (customized to red two-tone)
> Stained-Glass Lamp (customized to red)
> Sleek Lamp (customized to red)
> Astro Lamp (customized to black and red)
> 
> There are probably more, but these are the ones I could think of right now.



Thank you!!! The small spotlight worked perfectly!


----------



## Tsukiko

Hi sorry for posting a thread ill close it i was wondering if i start a save file will my mayor be deleted?


----------



## PugLovex

Tsukiko said:


> Hi sorry for posting a thread ill close it i was wondering if i start a save file will my mayor be deleted?



If by starting a new file when on the home screen, no. it will just add a second player to your town!


----------



## Tsukiko

But what about the items that you want to give to the second player?


----------



## LadyDestani

Tsukiko said:


> But what about the items that you want to give to the second player?



If you start a new save file, you will get a second character in your town. They won't be the mayor, but they will be able to do everything else that your mayor can do outside of mayoral duties.

The only way I know of to give items from one player to another within your town is to drop it on the ground or mail it. I always just drop everything on the ground and then log in with the other character to pick it up. You can't be logged in as both characters and playing at the same time...only one character can be logged in at a time.


----------



## A r i a n e

I have a question concerning the update - can amiibo villagers that you adpot from your own cards move on paths? from what I understand, villagers you adpot from someone else will not move on paths, but what about from your own cards?


----------



## MasterM64

A r i a n e said:


> I have a question concerning the update - can amiibo villagers that you adpot from your own cards move on paths? from what I understand, villagers you adpot from someone else will not move on paths, but what about from your own cards?



To my knowledge, villagers will not move on top of patterns unless there is absolutely no place they can land on (they had to do that to keep the game from breaking from a programming standpoint).


----------



## LadyDestani

A r i a n e said:


> I have a question concerning the update - can amiibo villagers that you adpot from your own cards move on paths? from what I understand, villagers you adpot from someone else will not move on paths, but what about from your own cards?



I can confirm that villagers you move in via Amiibo cards are the same as other villagers that you invite or that move in randomly. They will not move on top of patterns unless there is no viable spot for them to go.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

How close can a villager plot to the BEND of a river?
There's not quite a whole foot between the edge of where a villager could plot, to the edge of the river. I'm hoping someone can fit there, I'm considering a second character and I want to move a plot.
But if not I really don't need a second character.


----------



## Peg

Ably.Saucey said:


> How close can a villager plot to the BEND of a river?
> There's not quite a whole foot between the edge of where a villager could plot, to the edge of the river. I'm hoping someone can fit there, I'm considering a second character and I want to move a plot.
> But if not I really don't need a second character.



Rivers have no buffer space requirements.  Villager's houses (3 horizontal spaces and ~4 vertical spaces) requires one buffer space on the sides and back, and ~two buffer spaces on the front (total of 5 horizontal spaces and ~6 vertical spaces).  

A villager can plot in a area if the total space requirements are met.  Can't really comment much more without seeing an image of your river bend site.

Here is a villager house space requirements visual aid:


----------



## Bluebellie

Which gyroid sets have four gyroids?


----------



## LadyDestani

Bluebellie said:


> Which gyroid sets have four gyroids?



Bowtoids
Brewstoids
Buzzoids
Clankoids
Croakoids
Gongoids
Harmonoids
Lamentoids
Lullaboids
Oombloids
Poltergoids
Sproids
Sputnoids
Strumboids
Timpanoids


----------



## Bluebellie

Oh thank you!!!

Also, does anyone know if it’s possible to get pictures of Cooper and Booker?


----------



## seeds

Bluebellie said:


> Oh thank you!!!
> 
> Also, does anyone know if it’s possible to get pictures of Cooper and Booker?



no unfortunately im pretty sure you cant


----------



## Colette

Bluebellie said:


> Oh thank you!!!
> 
> Also, does anyone know if it’s possible to get pictures of Cooper and Booker?



You should be able to obtain their pictures by scanning in their Amiibo Cards and choosing the "gimme" option.


----------



## AprilfromShoebox

Idk if this has been asked before. I didn't see it in the FAQ but if it has been asked then sorry about that!

If a villager is on main street, will that prevent you from getting them to move in from another town? Like I know a villager on main street won't cycle into your town until 16 others have moved out, but if you visit another town when that villager is in boxes will you be able to convince them to come to your town again?


----------



## Peg

AprilfromShoebox said:


> Idk if this has been asked before. I didn't see it in the FAQ but if it has been asked then sorry about that!
> 
> If a villager is on main street, will that prevent you from getting them to move in from another town? Like I know a villager on main street won't cycle into your town until 16 others have moved out, but if you visit another town when that villager is in boxes will you be able to convince them to come to your town again?



Yes, that will prevent you from getting them to move in from another town.  The villagers on your main street can not be invited to your town since they are still in your town's 16-villager cycle.  The only legitimate way to override the cycle is that you have their Amiibo cards and invite them back to your town.


----------



## heyimsobored

So, I know that you need to drink 7 cups of coffee, over seven days, to be able to work at the cafe, but does take out coffee count towards to that


----------



## Peg

heyimsobored said:


> So, I know that you need to drink 7 cups of coffee, over seven days, to be able to work at the cafe, but does take out coffee count towards to that



Yes, ordering the take-out coffee does count towards the seven cups of coffee prerequisite for the part-time Roost job offer.


----------



## heyimsobored

Me again. I've been wondering this for a while. If you give shrunk a basket of fruits, does he eat one or does he eat the whole basket?


----------



## magicaldonkey

pretty sure this hasn’t been asked before in FAQ’s, apologies if it has- but whereabouts are you able to plant cedar saplings?


----------



## Peg

heyimsobored said:


> Me again. I've been wondering this for a while. If you give shrunk a basket of fruits, does he eat one or does he eat the whole basket?



Shrunk will take and keep the basket, eat one fruit, and say he would save rest for a snack on later.



magicaldonkey said:


> pretty sure this hasn?t been asked before in FAQ?s, apologies if it has- but whereabouts are you able to plant cedar saplings?



Cedar trees can grow only in the northern half of your town.


----------



## frankied

Does anyone know what shirt Tabby is wearing in this picture? I haven't seen it in since I started many years ago.


----------



## LadyDestani

frankied said:


> Does anyone know what shirt Tabby is wearing in this picture? I haven't seen it in since I started many years ago.
> View attachment 226970



I have never seen that shirt. It must have been a custom design that the player created and displayed in the Able Sisters' shop.


----------



## OfficialTrader

Does anyone know if after the 1.5 amiibo update, if there is any way to glitch into the river or off the cliff? The king tut running glitch was patched. Any other ideas? Thank you


----------



## Bubblebeam

Are we allowed to ask about map editing here?


----------



## Peg

OfficialTrader said:


> Does anyone know if after the 1.5 amiibo update, if there is any way to glitch into the river or off the cliff? The king tut running glitch was patched. Any other ideas? Thank you



As far as I can tell, the out-of-bounds/boundaries glitches were patched.



Bubblebeam said:


> Are we allowed to ask about map editing here?



Sorry, but map-editing specific discussions are not allowed at TBT.  See TBT Rules and Guidelines paragraph 1.d. Prohibited content.


----------



## Bluebellie

For the rococo Vanity,
Which chair matches it better? Other then The rococo one?


----------



## Colette

Bluebellie said:


> For the rococo Vanity,
> Which chair matches it better? Other the. The rococo one?



Depending on the customized color, I'd go with either the Elegant Chair or a Velvet Stool!


----------



## Bluebellie

Thank you! 

Also , does anyone know if scattered paper can go on a table?
If not, what is the closest item that’s customizable that can be placed on top of table?



Also, if I expand one side of the house (for example , expanding the left side 2 times), and only expanding right side 1 time...will the outside exterior look mixmatched, or will both sides look the same from the outside?


----------



## Peg

Bluebellie said:


> Also , does anyone know if scattered paper can go on a table?  If not, what is the closest item that?s customizable that can be placed on top of table?
> 
> Also, if I expand one side of the house (for example , expanding the left side 2 times), and only expanding right side 1 time...will the outside exterior look mixmatched, or will both sides look the same from the outside?



Sorry, but the scattered papers can not be placed on a table.  A possibly similar customizable item, that can be placed on the table, is the document stack.

The fourth image has a 4x4 left room expansion and the 6x6 right room expansion.  As far as I can tell, the house does not look asymmetrical.  



Spoiler: House with 8x8 main room and 4x4 second floor














Spoiler: Same house, with left side 4x4 room expansion













Spoiler: Same house, with right side 4x4 room expansion













Spoiler: Same house, with right side 6x6 room expansion


----------



## Bluebellie

Peg said:


> Sorry, but the scattered papers can not be placed on a table.  A possibly similar customizable item, that can be placed on the table, is the document stack.
> 
> The fourth image has a 4x4 left room expansion and the 6x6 right room expansion.  As far as I can tell, the house does not look asymmetrical.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: House with 8x8 main room and 4x4 second floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Same house, with left side 4x4 room expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Same house, with right side 4x4 room expansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Same house, with right side 6x6 room expansion



Thank you so much for the pictures!
I thought I vaguely remembered it like this but I wasn?t 100% sure and didn?t want to do it just in case.


----------



## TSquared

New to plotting houses: is it true that only three buildings can occupy each acre of land at a time? If so, would this plot result in a villager move-in, or is it too close to the cliff?






I can't quite tell if the house border counts as one square of space away, or if there has to be an additional space to the left. Thanks in advance (and please excuse the mess, haha)!


----------



## LadyDestani

TSquared said:


> New to plotting houses: is it true that only three buildings can occupy each acre of land at a time? If so, would this plot result in a villager move-in, or is it too close to the cliff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't quite tell if the house border counts as one square of space away, or if there has to be an additional space to the left. Thanks in advance (and please excuse the mess, haha)!



I have heard that only 3 houses can occupy an acre.  I can neither prove or disprove it, but I follow that rule and don't have any issues plotting villagers.

The border does count as 1 space and you should be good on the left side, except I'm not sure about that spot in the left front corner where the cliff cuts in.  If you can place a pattern on that spot, then it should count as a space and might work.  If you can't place a pattern there, then it does not count as a space and the plot would be too close to the cliff in that case.


----------



## TSquared

LadyDestani said:


> I have heard that only 3 houses can occupy an acre.  I can neither prove or disprove it, but I follow that rule and don't have any issues plotting villagers.
> 
> The border does count as 1 space and you should be good on the left side, except I'm not sure about that spot in the left front corner where the cliff cuts in.  If you can place a pattern on that spot, then it should count as a space and might work.  If you can't place a pattern there, then it does not count as a space and the plot would be too close to the cliff in that case.



Thanks so much for clearing this up! I have another plot close to a cliff and the pattern does fit seamlessly around it, so I think this particular spot is a no-go. I'll have to make a few adjustments to make it work, but it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## Ojo46

Ok so, I’m thinking of opening a catalog shop where I focus on orderable DLC and orderable Japan only stuff, but I’m a little anxious about time traveling for the orders. I also regularly buy turnips too which I’m afraid to spoil. Any tips?


----------



## Peg

Ojo46 said:


> Ok so, I?m thinking of opening a catalog shop where I focus on orderable DLC and orderable Japan only stuff, but I?m a little anxious about time traveling for the orders. I also regularly buy turnips too which I?m afraid to spoil. Any tips?



My advice:  don't time travel with turnips.  If you choose to do so, the general time-travelling recommendations are:


Have the 'Beautiful Town' ordinance in effect.

Don't travel backwards in time--turnips will spoil.

Don't time travel forward past the Saturday of the week of turnip purchase.

Keep track of the moving pings/schedule (if you want to keep, or lose, any of your villagers).


----------



## Colette

Does Rafflesia require an empty space to spawn?  That is, if I put a bunch of trash around town but there's very little open space in my town due to custom paths, flowers, etc, would a Rafflesia spawn on top of any of these things?


----------



## Peg

Colette said:


> Does Rafflesia require an empty space to spawn?  That is, if I put a bunch of trash around town but there's very little open space in my town due to custom paths, flowers, etc, would a Rafflesia spawn on top of any of these things?



If I recall correctly (and it has been a long while ago) the rafflesia did require an empty space to spawn.


----------



## Colette

Peg said:


> If I recall correctly (and it has been a long while ago) the rafflesia did require an empty space to spawn.



Thank you!  I also did some research and saw they should only appear in under developed towns with very few PWPs and trash actually does not affect them, so I'm safe!  Thank you!


----------



## roadmosttravelled97

*Will my villager remember me?*

Hi, hope I?m posting in the right place ^^?
A while ago my favourite villager moved out when I wasn?t playing as much, and I?m working on getting them to move back to my town. I?ve been trying to figure out if after I cycle out 16 villagers, visit a town that has them by negotiating in the Villager Trading Plaza forum, and get them to return to my town, will they remember me? As in, will my friendship level with them be restored to how it was before they left?

Thanks in advance! <3


----------



## Ably.Saucey

roadmosttravelled97 said:


> Hi, hope I’m posting in the right place ^^’
> A while ago my favourite villager moved out when I wasn’t playing as much, and I’m working on getting them to move back to my town. I’ve been trying to figure out if after I cycle out 16 villagers, visit a town that has them by negotiating in the Villager Trading Plaza forum, and get them to return to my town, will they remember me? As in, will my friendship level with them be restored to how it was before they left?
> 
> Thanks in advance! <3



Yes, you're in the right place. They won't remember you per say, but they will say that something is familiar.


----------



## roadmosttravelled97

Ably.Saucey said:


> Yes, you're in the right place. They won't remember you per say, but they will say that something is familiar.



Thanks! I think I?m going to be using the villager amiibo card to get them back into my town, but just wanted to know if doing it the other way preserved their memory. it?s crazy how attached you can become to a few pixels on a screen :?)


----------



## Ably.Saucey

roadmosttravelled97 said:


> Thanks! I think I’m going to be using the villager amiibo card to get them back into my town, but just wanted to know if doing it the other way preserved their memory. it’s crazy how attached you can become to a few pixels on a screen :’)



 I know, right? if they're are more popular villager, I'd recommend getting a fanmade card off etsy, otherwise top tier villager cards can get ridiculously pricey.


----------



## roadmosttravelled97

Ably.Saucey said:


> I know, right? if they're are more popular villager, I'd recommend getting a fanmade card off etsy, otherwise top tier villager cards can get ridiculously pricey.



Oh wow, I didn’t even know those existed - thanks for the heads up. I actually already bought the amiibo card I need and it was super cheap ^^


----------



## Kurb

When i try to scan villagers in at the Campground, Harvey always says "The central doohickey isn't working right now"... No matter what.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Peg

Kurb said:


> When i try to scan villagers in at the Campground, Harvey always says "The central doohickey isn't working right now"... No matter what.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Sounds like you're trying to use Harvey's Wi-Fi option--that option has not been available to players outside of Japan.  In the past, it was used for special RV visitors (Filly and Holden) for Japan-only distribution by Nintendo.

In your house, display and use Wisp's lamp (press the A Button by the lamp) to summon Wisp.  Follow Wisp?s instructions and scan a compatible amiibo figure or card.


----------



## Kurb

oh. okay.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Weird question. I have Marty of the Sanrio villagers moving out on the 8th. Will he then go into the 16 Villager Cyle or are the Sanrio villagers exempt from it?


----------



## Kurb

If it's an RV villager exclusive, probably not. I don't know for sure, but this question is still open.


----------



## Peg

SensaiGallade said:


> Weird question. I have Marty of the Sanrio villagers moving out on the 8th. Will he then go into the 16 Villager Cyle or are the Sanrio villagers exempt from it?





Kurb said:


> If it's an RV villager exclusive, probably not. I don't know for sure, but this question is still open.



The Sanrio villagers' departures counts in the 16-villager cycle.  I had some free time and cycled several villagers, including Rilla (Sanrio card), Tybalt (Welcome Amiibo card), and Inkwell (Amiibo figure).  I now have Rilla wandering around the town's main street.

Not sure if this is relevant to the question, but if you have the Amiibo figures and cards (Sanrio, WA, series 1-4), you can override the 16-villager cycle.


----------



## Bluebellie

Can the Cutting-Board set be recolored?


----------



## Peg

Bluebellie said:


> Can the Cutting-Board set be recolored?



Just checked in my game--the cutting-board set can't be customized.


----------



## Kurb

How do you get a villager to move in from an RV? And, some tips on how to bully a villager out


----------



## Peg

Kurb said:


> How do you get a villager to move in from an RV? And, some tips on how to bully a villager out



Use the Wisp lamp.  Scan the Welcome Amiibo (RV) villager's card and select the "Come and play" option.  Go into the villager's RV at the campground, talk with the villager and ask them to move into town.

Sorry, can't offer any villager-bullying tips.  I used to either raise the villager's friendship level or ignore the villager.


----------



## rustfour

How do I a) find a scorpion and b) catch it. I have seen several, and been either stung or had it run off and suicide in the river or sea. :/

edit: caught one about five minutes after I posted this, so I'll record what I did here in case others needs to know.

1) Headphones. The game sounds are AMAZING in a set of headphones. I didn't realize they were that rich and detailed. 
2) Walk around without your net out (hands open) but at the ready to pull out with either L or R on the D-pad. The scorpion will behave aggressively with your net out.
3) Walk towards the scorpion.
3a) If it starts to run, pull the net out and walk (do not hold A) towards it until it becomes aggressive - it will stop running, face you, and rattle its tail (the headphones help a lot here, even with the animation). Once the tail shake animation and sound is stopped, then start to creep towards it (hold A, net out).
3b) if it shakes its tail and faces you, stop, wait until the tail shake animation and sound is stopped, then start to creep towards it (hold A, net out) again.

You should be able to freeze it in place by either walking towards it when it starts to run to make it turn and be aggressive, and get close to it once it's in that pose by only approaching it by creeping towards it with the net out.

Ah - worth adding - if it somehow starts running off again and you're already creeping, you can switch off the net with L or R on the D-pad to avoid slamming the net down, that way you can again walk swiftly towards it to get its attention. I'm not 100% sure what happens if you take a swing at it and miss - it might leap on you and sting you (knocks you out briefly and sends you back to your house).


----------



## Darby

I have a stupid question... Can I use the lamp to move in my seventh villager so I can choose my Uchi rather than risk getting someone randomly? Guess I can go ahead and try it but thought someone here with experience in it would know for sure? Thanks in advance if anyone can help.


----------



## Globes216

Darby said:


> I have a stupid question... Can I use the lamp to move in my seventh villager so I can choose my Uchi rather than risk getting someone randomly? Guess I can go ahead and try it but thought someone here with experience in it would know for sure? Thanks in advance if anyone can help.



Yes you can move in any villagers via the lamp no matter how far through the game you are


----------



## Darby

Thank you, my Uchi’s plot was ready and waiting this morning. Really appreciate your response.


----------



## Darby

I have another issue, I’ve only played since 2015 and only New Leaf and have had a total of three towns until I bought a fourth cartridge from Best Buy unopened which I just started recently and I have never ever ever EVER EVER had any problems with “errors”, I mean I (emphasize I in great big letters) make mistakes sometimes but the game??? Never. So, earlier today I go to the island for the first time and while I was sitting in the chair waiting for the tour to start, I suddenly get this strange message about some “error”... any unsaved data will be lost... Well, fortunately I had just saved on the dock before leaving so I wasn’t too concerned and actually managed to convince myself that I had inadvertently hit something the wrong way... well, I just went to the island again, tried a tour, everything was fine, I was three items from being full, I was 14 medals from that sanshin and it happened AGAIN!!!!!!!! I had to LOOK UP the sanshin because I’d never heard of it let alone seen it before... And all of the bugs and sharks I’d gotten... So I’m bummed but just want to know is it a bad cart or is my ds getting old or what? Anyone have any similar experiences? I can’t continue a town with a glitchy island and I was having such a nice time too, I could just scream. I guess I’ll just toss it and go buy another but I’m so super pissed right now I. Could. Just. Scream. Anyway, thanks for giving me a place to vent.


----------



## Stella-Io

Darby said:


> I have another issue, I’ve only played since 2015 and only New Leaf and have had a total of three towns until I bought a fourth cartridge from Best Buy unopened which I just started recently and I have never ever ever EVER EVER had any problems with “errors”, I mean I (emphasize I in great big letters) make mistakes sometimes but the game??? Never. So, earlier today I go to the island for the first time and while I was sitting in the chair waiting for the tour to start, I suddenly get this strange message about some “error”... any unsaved data will be lost... Well, fortunately I had just saved on the dock before leaving so I wasn’t too concerned and actually managed to convince myself that I had inadvertently hit something the wrong way... well, I just went to the island again, tried a tour, everything was fine, I was three items from being full, I was 14 medals from that sanshin and it happened AGAIN!!!!!!!! I had to LOOK UP the sanshin because I’d never heard of it let alone seen it before... And all of the bugs and sharks I’d gotten... So I’m bummed but just want to know is it a bad cart or is my ds getting old or what? Anyone have any similar experiences? I can’t continue a town with a glitchy island and I was having such a nice time too, I could just scream. I guess I’ll just toss it and go buy another but I’m so super pissed right now I. Could. Just. Scream. Anyway, thanks for giving me a place to vent.



Are you playing on the island with WiFi or just regular playing?

If not WiFi, it sounds like you got a dud game. While extremely and very rare, sometimes gamecards just don't work. I'm not sure if Best Buy can help out with dud opened games. I know in GameStop they will let you switch it out for another game within a short amount of days. Maybe Best Buy can do an exchange or somethin?
Another thing could be that the system itself is somehow becoming disconnected with the gamecard acting as if the gamecard has been ejected from the slot. On older systems little bumps or touches can cause this as well, I once had an issue with this in my original 3DS system. Even thou the game is still firmly in the slot, bumps or touches make it act like it has been ejected.
I hope one of these helps the issue and that you're able to play your game normally eventually.


----------



## Darby

Thank you for your reply Stella-Io and I finally googled it after I’d calmed down and it has apparently happened to a few others and it is very rare, I guess it’s just when you’re sitting in the chair waiting to go on a regular island tour (not the club) and it will just glitch out an error - data lost message. I can’t remember if my WiFi was on last night or not but I figured out how to work around it... and I know for certain that it was definitely on the whole time while I was doing it. So, here’s what I did, when I opened the game I set the day as Sunday, yesterday for eight pm and went back to the island. I did not even look at the Sanchin, I went out and farmed until my basket was full, went home and saved and emptied all of my stuff... there was just a whole lot of going back and forth and saving going on and somewhere in there I went on tours... some one time then back home, some twice but I can’t remember doing three in a row because I didn’t want to risk it but eventually I managed to get 40 medals (actually 46 oops) and THEN I went to turtle sama and spoke directly to her instead of going to the item (maybe she just really hates being snuck up on and cursed me, I don’t know) but I got my rare item and enough of my stuff back to get over it but ONLY because it never happened again... I’ve no idea why but I was really really liking my new town and it just made me sick to think about starting all over... it took a lot to get me back into it and well, I’ve probably got a corrupted cartridge and it’ll likely happen again but it’s only been waiting for the tour so far and I’m willing to see if I can work around it for now. However, I did order a new system and cartridge so I won’t feel like jumping off a tall building if and when it does... and there is always one of my older game carts that I know never had any problem. Whew, OCD is exhausting and I think I put the labor into Labor Day in my own special way. After I recover I’m going to go spend what’s left of it in my new town with my little friends. Thanks again!


----------



## MahoganyRaichu

I've missed King Salmon and by far it is the only fish I need so far, till something new drops (I'e started the game in April and I've been  thoroughly collecting creatures). Is it safe to time travel? I think 30 of September is a good date.Will I be able to play in my regular date afterwards?


----------



## dizzy bone

MahoganyRaichu said:


> I've missed King Salmon and by far it is the only fish I need so far, till something new drops (I'e started the game in April and I've been  thoroughly collecting creatures). Is it safe to time travel? I think 30 of September is a good date.Will I be able to play in my regular date afterwards?



If you’re time traveling backwards in one go to September (Oct 2019 back to September 2019) it should be no problem at all! Before you do it, just check for move outs first as usual. Traveling backwards any amount of days count as 1-day. From there if you want to get back to real time I suggest you play day by day to get back to the original date, or maybe skip 2 days at a time while checking for villagers move outs in between. You could also visit another town that’s in September if you don’t want to risk any time traveling.


----------



## meo

Is trying to catch a bagworm right now worth it or is it better to wait till november?


----------



## niko2

I just found a mushroom in town today, isn't the mushrooms season supposed to start november 1st? I don't have any special stumps, I don't even have a silver axe...


----------



## Darby

I’ve only caught two bag worms so far and haven’t had any mushrooms yet this season but what I want to know is, has anyone put their windmill near the river? Because I want to but not if the noise will scare the fish so thank you in advance if anyone has any experience with this issue.


----------



## LadyDestani

My windmill is only a few spaces away from the river, 2 spaces I think, and I've never noticed a problem with it scaring fish away.


----------



## niko2

niko2 said:


> I just found a mushroom in town today, isn't the mushrooms season supposed to start november 1st? I don't have any special stumps, I don't even have a silver axe...



well apparently I had a couple special stumps around town!! I probably removed the one near that mushroom before noticing it. Mystery solved.


----------



## DoctorPaine

Hey there! Anyone know off the top of their head what the destruction radius (like, if there’s any plants nearby) of PWPs is? Is it only on the tiles for the PWP, or is it a little wider? Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey there! Anyone know off the top of their head what the destruction radius (like, if there?s any plants nearby) of PWPs is? Is it only on the tiles for the PWP, or is it a little wider? Thanks!


----------



## Stella-Io

PWPs will destroy any plants (flowers, trees, shrubs ect...) that is both on the project itself and all around one space if it. Nothing can be right on top of the PWP one space all around. If the project is a one space item, it will destroy a 3x3 space (the one space it takes up and the invisible border around it).


----------



## Darby

Okay. So... I don’t even know where to start BUT if anyone even cares - my current town is a couple of months along now and I’ve got no special stumps and since it’s mushroom season now I thought wait, I need those for certain ones don’t I? And here’s where my issue gets confusing... Even before I started my current Mandala I knew I was going to use my old town named Bon Bay at some point. But I was in no hurry because I know how time consuming two towns is and I wanted to get pretty well established in the newest and I had voids so definitely didn’t want to screw that up but now I’ve got ten villagers so I can safely visit between them (btw, I am correct assuming this aren’t I? And will visiting my new town that has never had any voids clear Bon Bay’s??) and I have like 30 silver axes just waiting not to mention a museum room filled with street pass items and all of the other advantages of doing two towns SO I guess I’m finally getting around to taking it seriously and suddenly it occurs to me that maybe I don’t want to open my old town in June of 2018 since it’ll be a secondary for me... it was about five months old and it had obtained perfect status and beautiful town ordinance was enacted so I just thought I’d ask others what they thought. What would you do, have done, recommend? I also have my old secondary town, my first Mandala but I was just going to visit that one with Bon Bay’s mayor to rob it of anything good because I’d rather sell that one and restart it if I ever do another town (I wound up not really liking the map all that much) but I’d like to focus on my current Mandala and just get my silver axes from my island but knowing I already have some is kind of maddening in a way and I want a bubble wand again so, should I open it from last year and maybe even get a tarantula since it’ll be summer and that’s the only one I missed or skip it to now and survey the changes for curiosity’s sake and any other reasons I can’t think of? Thank you


----------



## SCORPA15

Just a question regarding plot resetting.
                                                RRRXXXXXXXXXXX
                                                RRRXXXXXXXXXXX
                                            RRRRXXHHHXXXXXXX
                                        RRRRRXXXHHHXXXXXXX
                                    RRRRRRXXXXXHXXXXXXXX
                                   XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXpppXX
                                   XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXpppXX
                                   XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

                                         X = EMPTY SPACE
                                          P= PUBLIC WORK PROJECT
                                          H= RESIDENT HOUSE
                                          R= RIVER


                                   Hey just wondering if there is enough space for a resident to move in, or if i will have to rethink this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just a question regarding plot resetting.
                                                RRRXXXXXXXXXXX
                                                RRRXXXXXXXXXXX
                                            RRRRXXHHHXXXXXXX
                                        RRRRRXXXHHHXXXXXXX
                                    RRRRRRXXXXXHXXXXXXXX
                                   XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXpppXX
                                   XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXpppXX
                                   XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

                                         X = EMPTY SPACE
                                          P= PUBLIC WORK PROJECT
                                          H= RESIDENT HOUSE
                                          R= RIVER


Hey just wondering if there is enough space for a resident to move in, or if i will have to rethink this.


----------



## John Wick

That looks a little tricky because it's slanted.
It might be too close to the PWP. 

I can't tell from that if you have three spaces between the plot and the PWP.


----------



## LadyDestani

*Darby*
I don't know that I can really tell you whether or not you should reopen your other town, but I can answer a few of your questions.

First, you don't need special stumps to get mushrooms in November. During November, 5 mushrooms will randomly spawn around any trees and one of them will be a piece of the mushroom furniture set when you pick it up. Special stumps are only needed if you want to spawn mushrooms outside of November or if you just want them for decoration.

Second, if both of your towns are at 10 villagers, then you can safely travel between them without picking up any voided villagers. If you go below 10 villagers in either town, then there is a chance you could pick up a voided villager in the town that is at 9 or fewer villagers.

It's really up to you if you feel like going back to your old town for any reason. Juggling 2 towns is somewhat time-consuming but having access to the items in that town could give your new town a boost. I'm currently managing two towns, but my main town is basically complete and I just log in to do daily maintenance.

*SCORPA15*
It's hard to tell because the house is showing up slanted, but you might have room. My suggestion is to ask Isabelle if you can put a 3x3 PWP in that spot. The fountain is my preferred option. You don't have to go through with building it. Just ask her about the location and then tell her you've changed your mind and cancel before she sets it up. If you can build a 3x3 PWP there, then you can likely plot a villager in the spot. The only different that you'd need to account for is the doorway which requires an extra space in front of a villager house.


----------



## SCORPA15

LadyDestani said:


> *Darby*
> I don't know that I can really tell you whether or not you should reopen your other town, but I can answer a few of your questions.
> 
> First, you don't need special stumps to get mushrooms in November. During November, 5 mushrooms will randomly spawn around any trees and one of them will be a piece of the mushroom furniture set when you pick it up. Special stumps are only needed if you want to spawn mushrooms outside of November or if you just want them for decoration.
> 
> Second, if both of your towns are at 10 villagers, then you can safely travel between them without picking up any voided villagers. If you go below 10 villagers in either town, then there is a chance you could pick up a voided villager in the town that is at 9 or fewer villagers.
> 
> It's really up to you if you feel like going back to your old town for any reason. Juggling 2 towns is somewhat time-consuming but having access to the items in that town could give your new town a boost. I'm currently managing two towns, but my main town is basically complete and I just log in to do daily maintenance.
> 
> *SCORPA15*
> It's hard to tell because the house is showing up slanted, but you might have room. My suggestion is to ask Isabelle if you can put a 3x3 PWP in that spot. The fountain is my preferred option. You don't have to go through with building it. Just ask her about the location and then tell her you've changed your mind and cancel before she sets it up. If you can build a 3x3 PWP there, then you can likely plot a villager in the spot. The only different that you'd need to account for is the doorway which requires an extra space in front of a villager house.



Sorry i'm not sure why its slanted.So a few days ago I suggested the fountain pwp, it fitted and then I cancelled it and theres nothing near the doorway area that could obstruct a resident moving in. This morning I play and Marina has moved in but on a pathway far away from the area that I wanted. Now i didn't play yesterday so the only thought I have is that perhaps a fake rock was in the area that I plotted out and prevented her from moving there. Has anyone else had a similar situation like this happen to them before?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> *Darby*
> I don't know that I can really tell you whether or not you should reopen your other town, but I can answer a few of your questions.
> 
> First, you don't need special stumps to get mushrooms in November. During November, 5 mushrooms will randomly spawn around any trees and one of them will be a piece of the mushroom furniture set when you pick it up. Special stumps are only needed if you want to spawn mushrooms outside of November or if you just want them for decoration.
> 
> Second, if both of your towns are at 10 villagers, then you can safely travel between them without picking up any voided villagers. If you go below 10 villagers in either town, then there is a chance you could pick up a voided villager in the town that is at 9 or fewer villagers.
> 
> It's really up to you if you feel like going back to your old town for any reason. Juggling 2 towns is somewhat time-consuming but having access to the items in that town could give your new town a boost. I'm currently managing two towns, but my main town is basically complete and I just log in to do daily maintenance.
> 
> *SCORPA15*
> It's hard to tell because the house is showing up slanted, but you might have room. My suggestion is to ask Isabelle if you can put a 3x3 PWP in that spot. The fountain is my preferred option. You don't have to go through with building it. Just ask her about the location and then tell her you've changed your mind and cancel before she sets it up. If you can build a 3x3 PWP there, then you can likely plot a villager in the spot. The only different that you'd need to account for is the doorway which requires an extra space in front of a villager house.



Sorry i'm not sure why its slanted.So a few days ago I suggested the fountain pwp, it fitted and then I cancelled it and theres nothing near the doorway area that could obstruct a resident moving in. This morning I play and Marina has moved in but on a pathway far away from the area that I wanted. Now i didn't play yesterday so the only thought I have is that perhaps a fake rock was in the area that I plotted out and prevented her from moving there. Has anyone else had a similar situation like this happen to them before?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

So, I visited a North American Island today and the nicest person set a nice array of gold roses for the taking. I of course wanted to grab as many as I could and I ended up having almost a full pocket full.

I also grabbed a few other items that he gifted out and three of them were furniture pieces that had "???" instead of what they were? How does one do this or is this just a thing that happens when villagers drop furniture on the island?

Edit: When I displayed it in my house, it is a pic of some villager, but when I pick it up again, it still shows "???"


----------



## LadyDestani

greenfrog100 said:


> So, I visited a North American Island today and the nicest person set a nice array of gold roses for the taking. I of course wanted to grab as many as I could and I ended up having almost a full pocket full.
> 
> I also grabbed a few other items that he gifted out and three of them were furniture pieces that had "???" instead of what they were? How does one do this or is this just a thing that happens when villagers drop furniture on the island?
> 
> Edit: When I displayed it in my house, it is a pic of some villager, but when I pick it up again, it still shows "???"



It's probably because they were hacked. I don't hack and haven't dealt with hacked items personally, but that seems like the most logical conclusion.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

LadyDestani said:


> It's probably because they were hacked. I don't hack and haven't dealt with hacked items personally, but that seems like the most logical conclusion.



I think so. Is it even possible to bring gold roses or others items from your village onto the island even a multiplayer island through legitimate means? I'm also concerned about how this works with trading in these forums if I were to trade flowers that were obtained through illegitimate means.

Thnx for the response btw.


----------



## LadyDestani

greenfrog100 said:


> I think so. Is it even possible to bring gold roses or others items from your village onto the island even a multiplayer island through legitimate means? I'm also concerned about how this works with trading in these forums if I were to trade flowers that were obtained through illegitimate means.
> 
> Thnx for the response btw.



As far as I know, the only legit way to bring something to the island is to wear it. You can wear flowers in your hair so they could bring 1 or maybe 2 with them legitimately, but any more than that and they are definitely hacked.

Also, hybrid flowers that are hacked cannot be bred to create more of the same. For instance, if you get two blue roses, you can usually breed them together and they will produce more blue roses. But if they were hacked, then when you breed them they will only produce white roses. So it's a good idea to be cautious about where you get your flowers from if you're planning to breed more.


----------



## Stella-Io

greenfrog100 said:


> I think so. Is it even possible to bring gold roses or others items from your village onto the island even a multiplayer island through legitimate means? I'm also concerned about how this works with trading in these forums if I were to trade flowers that were obtained through illegitimate means.
> 
> Thnx for the response btw.



To bring flowers to the island, you can wear one rose (mouth) and one other flower (hair) and bring them over to your local island to stay. If you plant them online on Club Tortimer and leave you will never get them back. But you can go to tour local island even with online multiplayer and bring flowers.

Also about illegitimate flowers, it is against tbt rules to sell/trade/giveaway ect... hacked items, so no one should sell you hacked flowers as it is. I'm not saying it won't happen, but it shouldn't. If it does happen you can report that person and leave a bad WiFi rating.

- - - Post Merge - - -



greenfrog100 said:


> I think so. Is it even possible to bring gold roses or others items from your village onto the island even a multiplayer island through legitimate means? I'm also concerned about how this works with trading in these forums if I were to trade flowers that were obtained through illegitimate means.
> 
> Thnx for the response btw.



To bring flowers to the island, you can wear one rose (mouth) and one other flower (hair) and bring them over to your local island to stay. If you plant them online on Club Tortimer and leave you will never get them back. But you can go to tour local island even with online multiplayer and bring flowers.

Also about illegitimate flowers, it is against tbt rules to sell/trade/giveaway ect... hacked items, so no one should sell you hacked flowers as it is. I'm not saying it won't happen, but it shouldn't. If it does happen you can report that person and leave a bad WiFi rating.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

is there a time when gulliver never wakes up?

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvrmind my gate was open XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

well whatever people I was tired

I'm telling you I know what I'm doing. I've been playing Animal Crossing for quite a long time


----------



## Shawna

How many days will it take for a villager move in after one has moved out?


----------



## Stella-Io

Shawna said:


> How many days will it take for a villager move in after one has moved out?



Anywhere from 1-4 days. Villagers tend to move in faster if you adopt, Streetpass or invite them from the campsite, but they can take their sweet time as well just as any other villager would.

Little note, the less villagers you have in town, the more frequently you'll get a villager in your campsite.


----------



## Darby

So the wisteria trellis... doesn’t it leave a dirt patch underneath it once you build it? I mean say you place it on a pristine perfect swath of land and you know, you plan not to walk under it but every now and then in order to keep the grass really nice, right? But it doesn’t matter because it’s going to turn to dirt anyway?? Just wondering because I can’t remember from my first town and I know I placed it on existing dirt in the next town and I don’t hack so this would be a critical factor in deciding where to use it in my current town. Thanks in advance if anyone knows!


----------



## LadyDestani

Darby said:


> So the wisteria trellis... doesn’t it leave a dirt patch underneath it once you build it? I mean say you place it on a pristine perfect swath of land and you know, you plan not to walk under it but every now and then in order to keep the grass really nice, right? But it doesn’t matter because it’s going to turn to dirt anyway?? Just wondering because I can’t remember from my first town and I know I placed it on existing dirt in the next town and I don’t hack so this would be a critical factor in deciding where to use it in my current town. Thanks in advance if anyone knows!



I have the Wisteria Trellis in my town and there is currently a little bit of snow underneath it. I walk under it every day so there's still some of my dirt path left, but I don't think I'd see snow there if grass couldn't grow under it as well.

I can't remember if it kills the grass when you first place it, though. It might because of the roped off area where you have to pay it off, but then maybe it grows back if you stay off of it???


----------



## dizzy bone

Darby said:


> So the wisteria trellis... doesn’t it leave a dirt patch underneath it once you build it? I mean say you place it on a pristine perfect swath of land and you know, you plan not to walk under it but every now and then in order to keep the grass really nice, right? But it doesn’t matter because it’s going to turn to dirt anyway?? Just wondering because I can’t remember from my first town and I know I placed it on existing dirt in the next town and I don’t hack so this would be a critical factor in deciding where to use it in my current town. Thanks in advance if anyone knows!



Just checked my town with the Wisteria Trellis. If you place it on a fresh grassy area it will only create a small dirt spot around the four corners of the trellis and not the middle where you walk through. I wanted to avoid walking through it to wear it down in my town, so I have a road that goes around it (also covered in path patterns). Generally the areas around PWPs can deteriorate grass easily if you walk close to it daily because building it already creates a small dirt area underneath it and it can branch out quickly if you're not careful.


----------



## Katie1313

One of my bushes wilted and I don't know why...? It's in a chain of 8 or 9 bushes. There's no cliffs or buildings or rocks or projects near it. It's completely surrounded by grass except for the bush chain it's a part of. Why did it wilt???


----------



## LadyDestani

Katie1313 said:


> One of my bushes wilted and I don't know why...? It's in a chain of 8 or 9 bushes. There's no cliffs or buildings or rocks or projects near it. It's completely surrounded by grass except for the bush chain it's a part of. Why did it wilt???



Sometimes, it's based on the order you plant the bushes in.  Is the one that wilted on the end or in the middle?  If it's in the middle, I suggest digging up the bushes around it and replanting them all starting from the one that wilted.  I know it's a pain, but that's the only way I've found to get certain bushes and trees to grow.


----------



## Katie1313

LadyDestani said:


> Sometimes, it's based on the order you plant the bushes in.  Is the one that wilted on the end or in the middle?  If it's in the middle, I suggest digging up the bushes around it and replanting them all starting from the one that wilted.  I know it's a pain, but that's the only way I've found to get certain bushes and trees to grow.



It's the one on the end. Should I just replant that one? I planted it first.


----------



## LadyDestani

Katie1313 said:


> It's the one on the end. Should I just replant that one? I planted it first.



Unfortunately, if you keep trying to replant it without changing anything, it will just keep wilting.  You might need to dig up some of the other bushes and try again, or if you have trees in the same area chop one or two of them down to plant the bushes first and then replant the trees.  It's kind of a trial and error process for me.  I've had it happen a few times and I just kept clearing out the area and retrying things until I finally found a pattern that allowed everything to grow.


----------



## A r i a n e

about amiibo cards: are japanese cards compatible with a european 3ds, and for nh, european switch?


----------



## AccfSally

A r i a n e said:


> about amiibo cards: are japanese cards compatible with a european 3ds, and for nh, european switch?



They are region free, I have Japanese Sanrio cards and I use them on my NA 3DS. 
I think it's the same with the Switch.


----------



## A r i a n e

AccfSally said:


> They are region free, I have Japanese Sanrio cards and I use them on my NA 3DS.
> I think it's the same with the Switch.



awesome, thank you so much ^^


----------



## SilverWolf21

You know...I've seen the word 'Dreamies' or 'Dream Villagers' here and there, but I've no idea what it means. Perhaps someone can enlighten me?


----------



## Stella-Io

SilverWolf21 said:


> You know...I've seen the word 'Dreamies' or 'Dream Villagers' here and there, but I've no idea what it means. Perhaps someone can enlighten me?



Dreamies (or dream villagers) are villagers that people really like. It can be for different reasons, usually just that they really like that villager. People also get dreamies for town aesthetic/theme.

Someone else can prob explain it better, but from what I see it really boils down to a villager a person really likes (and wants to adopt).


----------



## SilverWolf21

Stella-Io said:


> Dreamies (or dream villagers) are villagers that people really like. It can be for different reasons, usually just that they really like that villager. People also get dreamies for town aesthetic/theme.
> 
> Someone else can prob explain it better, but from what I see it really boils down to a villager a person really likes (and wants to adopt).



That's very useful to know. Thanks a lot! Also, I'm sure it would've been summarized in a similar fashion.


----------



## meltydoll

Ok someone clear these for me please? 
I have managed to collect 100 bells coin from threes and I have no idea how I should transfer them into actual bell you know into my wallet (or are these for something else)?

And also I have been digging fossils from the ground but I have gotten these Lloid looking items, are these used for something or just for bells?

Sorry dumb questions but I seriously have no clue.


----------



## Colette

meltydoll said:


> Ok someone clear these for me please?
> I have managed to collect 100 bells coin from threes and I have no idea how I should transfer them into actual bell you know into my wallet (or are these for something else)?
> 
> And also I have been digging fossils from the ground but I have gotten these Lloid looking items, are these used for something or just for bells?
> 
> Sorry dumb questions but I seriously have no clue.



In your inventory, you can drag the Bell coin to your Bell "wallet" (the number to the right of your character) and drop them on it, they should then add to your total.  You can also add them to your bank account via the ABD machine at the post office and making a deposit.

These items are Gyroids (Lloid is a Gyroid), strange objects that can be sold or placed in your home like furniture.  Each one has a unique sound they make.  They even "play" in time to any music in your home.  You can also take them to Dr. Shrunk's Club when it is unlocked and switch out the ones onstage!


----------



## LadyDestani

Colette said:


> In your inventory, you can drag the Bell coin to your Bell "wallet" (the number to the right of your character) and drop them on it, they should then add to your total.  You can also add them to your bank account via the ABD machine at the post office and making a deposit.
> 
> These items are Gyroids (Lloid is a Gyroid), strange objects that can be sold or placed in your home like furniture.  Each one has a unique sound they make.  They even "play" in time to any music in your home.  You can also take them to Dr. Shrunk's Club when it is unlocked and switch out the ones onstage!



In addition to what Colette said, gyroids only appear in the ground the day after it either rains or snows in your town. You can find 3 on those days along with the usual 4 fossils. Other days, only the fossils will appear.


----------



## Colette

I'm trying to cycle in my ideal villagers via amiibo cards but hitting a small problem.

I have 9 villagers.  Most, I think, are standard amiibo card villagers, and there might be one or two random move-ins.  I don't have room to place a 10th without ruining some landscaping, so I cannot scan in an amiibo villager to prompt the "kick out x villager" option.

Do amiibo villagers ask to move out if your town isn't maxed out at ten?  I'm concerned that all my current villagers were amiibo scans and they won't go anywhere until there are 10 villagers.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Colette said:


> I'm trying to cycle in my ideal villagers via amiibo cards but hitting a small problem.
> 
> I have 9 villagers.  Most, I think, are standard amiibo card villagers, and there might be one or two random move-ins.  I don't have room to place a 10th without ruining some landscaping, so I cannot scan in an amiibo villager to prompt the "kick out x villager" option.
> 
> Do amiibo villagers ask to move out if your town isn't maxed out at ten?  I'm concerned that all my current villagers were amiibo scans and they won't go anywhere until there are 10 villagers.


I'm not sure what you exactly mean by standard amiibo card villager, but in my time travelling town, those who moved in through amiibo cards pinged me for moving out like villagers who you get from the system/campsite/adoption from others' town, when, 8 out of 10 or 6 out of 9 are through amiibo scanning in.


----------



## Minicroakoid

I hope I'm posting in the right place, but I'm trying to fill up my encyclopedia and I'm having trouble catching a salmon and a king salmon. It's September 9th in my game and I've tried fishing at the waterfall and below the other waterfall but no shadows spawn. I also read they're easier to catch at 9 PM but there were still no shadows. Can anyone please give me advice?


----------



## LadyDestani

Minicroakoid said:


> I hope I'm posting in the right place, but I'm trying to fill up my encyclopedia and I'm having trouble catching a salmon and a king salmon. It's September 9th in my game and I've tried fishing at the waterfall and below the other waterfall but no shadows spawn. I also read they're easier to catch at 9 PM but there were still no shadows. Can anyone please give me advice?



They should spawn at the bottom of your beach waterfall. Depending on the layout of your town, you may find it easier to fish from the cliff overlooking the waterfall or right on the beach itself. You can cast your line down into the basin from the cliff so either will work.

Sometimes the shadows are so far under the waterfall that they're practically hidden. Even if I didn't see a shadow, I would try casting my line out just to see if I got a bite. If you do this, make sure you have your sound up so you can hear if a fish starts nibbling.

If there's nothing at the bottom of the waterfall, you can save and continue to reset the spawns. Keep doing that until you find something. The king salmon is kind of rare, but you should be able to find a regular salmon using that method fairly quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## Minicroakoid

LadyDestani said:


> They should spawn at the bottom of your beach waterfall. Depending on the layout of your town, you may find it easier to fish from the cliff overlooking the waterfall or right on the beach itself. You can cast your line down into the basin from the cliff so either will work.
> 
> Sometimes the shadows are so far under the waterfall that they're practically hidden. Even if I didn't see a shadow, I would try casting my line out just to see if I got a bite. If you do this, make sure you have your sound up so you can hear if a fish starts nibbling.
> 
> If there's nothing at the bottom of the waterfall, you can save and continue to reset the spawns. Keep doing that until you find something. The king salmon is kind of rare, but you should be able to find a regular salmon using that method fairly quickly.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## KhalidPrecious

How do I get 3 star rating fast? I wanna start terraform so bad!


----------



## titanium sparrow

Stupid question about making multiple saves. Can anyone give me a rundown on what's gonna happen if you make more than one town??

1. Is it even possible to have more than one town?
2. Will I be able to send gifts between the towns or are they completely seperate entitites?
3. Are there any pros/cons to having multiple towns?


----------



## alv4

titanium sparrow said:


> Stupid question about making multiple saves. Can anyone give me a rundown on what's gonna happen if you make more than one town??
> 
> 1. Is it even possible to have more than one town?
> 2. Will I be able to send gifts between the towns or are they completely seperate entitites?
> 3. Are there any pros/cons to having multiple towns?


Edit: Sorry, I cofused the game


----------



## LadyDestani

titanium sparrow said:


> Stupid question about making multiple saves. Can anyone give me a rundown on what's gonna happen if you make more than one town??
> 
> 1. Is it even possible to have more than one town?
> 2. Will I be able to send gifts between the towns or are they completely seperate entitites?
> 3. Are there any pros/cons to having multiple towns?



1. In New Leaf, you can have multiple towns but you need a new copy of the game for each town.  You can have 1 digital copy per system and as many physical copies as you want.

2. Each town is completely separate so if you have them on the same system it is not possible to send gifts between the towns.  However, if you have multiple systems, then you can visit and share items/villagers between the towns the same as you would with any other town when you open your gates.

3. I think there are a lot of pros to having multiple towns.  I currently have two towns and for me, the pros are:
- Being able to have different themes and PWPs in each town
- Being able to have different villagers in each town
- Being able to trade items and villagers if you have multiple 3DS's
- Being able to visit between towns to work on badges and unlock the train station upgrades if you have multiple 3DS's
- Being able to check Re-Tail for the best turnip prices or premium items and sell in either town if you have multiple 3DS's
- Being able to streetpass if you have multiple 3DS's

The only con for me is the amount of time it takes to keep up with multiple towns.  Sometimes I feel like I'm not giving my villagers as much attention and I rarely make trips out to the island anymore to relax because just doing my dailies in both towns takes up most of my playtime.


----------



## duckvely

I've been stuck for around 3 years trying to kick out my 10th villager, but he has yet to move out. If I were to kick out one of my other villagers, would he finally decide to move out?


----------



## LadyDestani

jihux said:


> I've been stuck for around 3 years trying to kick out my 10th villager, but he has yet to move out. If I were to kick out one of my other villagers, would he finally decide to move out?



I have heard that 10th villagers are notoriously difficult, if not downright impossible, to move out.  Your best bet would probably be to either kick them out with an Amiibo villager or let another villager move out so you can get a new 10th villager to move in.  Once you have a new 10th villager, it will still be random as far as who decides to move, but you'll probably find it a lot easier to get that villager out.


----------



## TomBusattoFR

I have a question about Public Works. In the wiki, it is said that we can "add a building or improve a building already existing" (source: https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects). I need a precision for the "upgrading". Does it mean that we can "change" a project without the need of destructing it in the first place? For instance, I built a yellow bench, but my villager introduces me the zen bench ; can I decide to replace the yellow bench with the zen bench, without waiting one day of destruction?


----------



## LadyDestani

TomBusattoFR said:


> I have a question about Public Works. In the wiki, it is said that we can "add a building or improve a building already existing" (source: https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Public_Works_Projects). I need a precision for the "upgrading". Does it mean that we can "change" a project without the need of destructing it in the first place? For instance, I built a yellow bench, but my villager introduces me the zen bench ; can I decide to replace the yellow bench with the zen bench, without waiting one day of destruction?



No, you would have to demolish the yellow bench and then build the zen bench the next day. What it probably means by improving or upgrading is that you can unlock options to renovate your Town Hall and Train Station.

You unlock the Town Hall renovations by getting a perfect town rating. You unlock the Train Station renovations by having at least 100 visitors to your town, but they have to come via the train (dream visits don't count).


----------



## TomBusattoFR

LadyDestani said:


> No, you would have to demolish the yellow bench and then build the zen bench the next day. What it probably means by improving or upgrading is that you can unlock options to renovate your Town Hall and Train Station.
> 
> You unlock the Town Hall renovations by getting a perfect town rating. You unlock the Train Station renovations by having at least 100 visitors to your town, but they have to come via the train (dream visits don't count).


Thank you for your answer. I have an other question, but this time about the villagers. I'm trying to get the Instrument Shelter, and I have two Jock villagers. I know the technique to "reset" our villagers, but since they always move everywhere, I spend most of the time looking for them, avoiding those I don't want to speak to. So I decided to dig holes around the one I want, but is it going to "annoy" him? Like, is he going to feel depressed or angry, as if we hit him with the bug net?


----------



## Euphy

TomBusattoFR said:


> Thank you for your answer. I have an other question, but this time about the villagers. I'm trying to get the Instrument Shelter, and I have two Jock villagers. I know the technique to "reset" our villagers, but since they always move everywhere, I spend most of the time looking for them, avoiding those I don't want to speak to. So I decided to dig holes around the one I want, but is it going to "annoy" him? Like, is he going to feel depressed or angry, as if we hit him with the bug net?


nope as long as you don’t make them fall into a pitfall you are fine


----------



## TomBusattoFR

Euphy said:


> nope as long as you don’t make them fall into a pitfall you are fine


Thanks!


----------



## titanium sparrow

What exactly upsets your villagers? Like, will they be sad and not like me anymore if I refuse to go to another town for signatures etc? Is there a list of this somewhere?

Mostly I don't have any other town to go to to get signatures (and they always ask so late!) and I feel so bad saying no, but I don't have any other option. Will they dislike me for it?/Will it hurt the friendship?

What about bug catching and stuff? Sometimes they ask for a wharf roach etc and I don't really want them to fill their home with all this nonsense, but at the same time I feel bad for saying now, unsure if it will damage our friendship.

Does anyone have a "complete" list of what upsets them and what I can say NO to as many times as I like??


----------



## Dhriel

Hello! 
I'm wondering if I can play Online with someone playing AC:NL Welcome Amiibo if my game is just New Leaf?


----------



## TomBusattoFR

Dhriel said:


> Hello!
> I'm wondering if I can play Online with someone playing AC:NL Welcome Amiibo if my game is just New Leaf?


_Hola!_

"Welcome Amiibo" is just an update you can download in the 3DS shop for free if you have New Leaf. It was a new version of New Leaf that came out with Amiibo cards and Amiibo figurines of the Animal Crossing characters, and it gave you access to the RVs. If you have access to the RV in your town, then you do have the Amiibo update, so yes, you can play with people who have this "new version" of the game.

*I have a question about the villagers and the Amiibo cards, btw.*
I know that the Amiibo cards allow you to bring a certain villager in your campsite, and then you can tell him/her to move in. According to what I read, you also have to chose the villager who will be replaced by the Amiibo villager. I have a dreamlist but I don't have the Amiibo-detecting tool, and I don't have any Amiibo card either because in France it's very expensive -- about $11 for 3 cards. So my question is : if a TBT member has the Amiibo card of one of my dreamies, can I go to his campsite to ask the villager to move in my town?


----------



## Tessie

dude...jeremiah wont move out. he's my 10th villager that i got after visiting someones town who didnt clear their void and ive had him since JUNE OF 2018 and he never pinged me once....ever. he never pings. ive gone through all of my villagers asking to move and he hasnt for over a year. ive tried not talking to him completely, ive tried talking to him all the time.... what gives?


----------



## TomBusattoFR

Tessie said:


> dude...jeremiah wont move out. he's my 10th villager that i got after visiting someones town who didnt clear their void and ive had him since JUNE OF 2018 and he never pinged me once....ever. he never pings. ive gone through all of my villagers asking to move and he hasnt for over a year. ive tried not talking to him completely, ive tried talking to him all the time.... what gives?


From what I know, it is only random, you can't truly decide who will go out and when. Bullying the villagers doesn't seem to work efficiently enough to be considered a viable option. Complaining to Isabelle just resets their surnames and their expressions, so it's useless... The best way I know is : you ignore him, praying for him to leave soon enough. It's all about luck, patience and pure randomness...


----------



## LadyDestani

Tessie said:


> dude...jeremiah wont move out. he's my 10th villager that i got after visiting someones town who didnt clear their void and ive had him since JUNE OF 2018 and he never pinged me once....ever. he never pings. ive gone through all of my villagers asking to move and he hasnt for over a year. ive tried not talking to him completely, ive tried talking to him all the time.... what gives?


Unfortunately, I think the problem is that he's your 10th villager. I'm not sure if it's impossible or just very rare for 10th villagers to ping to move out, but if you have anyone else that you would be willing to let go and move in a new 10th villager, he should be more likely to move. The only other fool-proof way to get rid of him would be with an Amiibo card, but the Amiibo villager would also be very unlikely to ever move so you'd have to be sure it was someone you wanted.


----------



## Tessie

LadyDestani said:


> Unfortunately, I think the problem is that he's your 10th villager. I'm not sure if it's impossible or just very rare for 10th villagers to ping to move out, but if you have anyone else that you would be willing to let go and move in a new 10th villager, he should be more likely to move. The only other fool-proof way to get rid of him would be with an Amiibo card, but the Amiibo villager would also be very unlikely to ever move so you'd have to be sure it was someone you wanted.



OMG is that why? :/ i understand its random and you need patience but i never seen anything like this before where the villager never even pinged me once for 2 years. i mean for even anything. now it makes sense that its because hes the 10th villager. its a shame because i have all my "dreamies" besides him. thanks a lot for solving this annoying conundrum for me ;-;


----------



## TomBusattoFR

Greetings! I have a question about the *bushes*. I'd like to make some paths in my town, with bushes as "fences". I barely know the "rule of the 12", but I'd like to know how to make long bushes lines. Can a flower between two twelve-bushes-lines prevent the dead saplings? I'm not talking about trees, this is pure theory based on bushes and flowers only.


----------



## LadyDestani

TomBusattoFR said:


> Greetings! I have a question about the *bushes*. I'd like to make some paths in my town, with bushes as "fences". I barely know the "rule of the 12", but I'd like to know how to make long bushes lines. Can a flower between two twelve-bushes-lines prevent the dead saplings? I'm not talking about trees, this is pure theory based on bushes and flowers only.



Yes, that should work.  You can have 12 bushes in a row and then all you need is one open space between them to start another row of 12 bushes.  You can fill in that one space gap with a flower and it will be fine.  You just can't plant anything that you can't walk through in that space, like a tree, stump, bamboo or another bush.


----------



## TomBusattoFR

Greetings, everyone. I have a question about *Gracie*. I read somewhere that we shall spend 70k Bells in TIY in order to make her come in our town. I just had the TIY yesterday, and today I had the throne. Since the throne costs 800k, will she come each week from now on, or do I have to spend another 70k to meet her the next week?


----------



## LadyDestani

TomBusattoFR said:


> Greetings, everyone. I have a question about *Gracie*. I read somewhere that we shall spend 70k Bells in TIY in order to make her come in our town. I just had the TIY yesterday, and today I had the throne. Since the throne costs 800k, will she come each week from now on, or do I have to spend another 70k to meet her the next week?



I believe you should be good since you just bought the throne.


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

Not sure if this has been answered here before, but how many villagers can be in Club LOL at once? I have been seeing 3 in the club regularly this past week, and am wondering if there is a limit? It has been nice to see the club being used and not poor K.K Slider playing for an empty room.


----------



## LadyDestani

I'm not sure what the limit is but I don't think I've ever seen more than 3 villagers in the club either.  For K.K. Slider's performances on Saturday, the most I've ever seen is 2 of my past villagers attending his show.


----------



## RoscoeNRosie

LadyDestani said:


> I'm not sure what the limit is but I don't think I've ever seen more than 3 villagers in the club either.  For K.K. Slider's performances on Saturday, the most I've ever seen is 2 of my past villagers attending his show.



Thanks. I wish they would allow for it to fill up with 8-10 villagers or something to get a more authentic energetic "club" vibe, but 3 is better than none.


----------



## pochy

this question has been on my mind for a while... i hope somebody could please help 

if i hold onto somebodies villager from town x, and have to return it to them. will the villager be able to move back to town x if they're forced to move out via amiibo? i'm just very unsure about the amiibo part... is there a difference between the x villager being moved out by an rv villager or a normal villager? will the x villager want to move back at all?


----------



## Giddy

Dunno if I should post it here, but I was unsure if this area where I wanted to move a villager into is possible or not? It looks possible but I'm a little unsure. I moved one villager in before but they didn't go there, my whole map was covered in patterns but they decided to move on top of patterns in stead :/ 



Spoiler: Image of spot


----------



## LadyDestani

nodice said:


> this question has been on my mind for a while... i hope somebody could please help
> 
> if i hold onto somebodies villager from town x, and have to return it to them. will the villager be able to move back to town x if they're forced to move out via amiibo? i'm just very unsure about the amiibo part... is there a difference between the x villager being moved out by an rv villager or a normal villager? will the x villager want to move back at all?


Yes, it shouldn't matter if they are moved out naturally or via Amiibo.  The only thing that would affect them not being able to move back to the original person's town is if that person hasn't gone through the 16 villager cycle yet, meaning that person has to cycle out 16 more villagers before they can re-adopt the one they moved out.



Giddy said:


> Dunno if I should post it here, but I was unsure if this area where I wanted to move a villager into is possible or not? It looks possible but I'm a little unsure. I moved one villager in before but they didn't go there, my whole map was covered in patterns but they decided to move on top of patterns in stead :/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image of spot
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 269172


It looks like your plot is good except maybe the front right corner of the house is too close to the river.  If you were to back the plot up one space and try it again, it might work.


----------



## antoniocmg

whats the easiest way to change my villagers house position?


----------



## LadyDestani

antoniocmg said:


> whats the easiest way to change my villagers house position?


In New Leaf, there is no way to move a villager's house.  The only way to change their house position is to move them out and then back in again.  And if you don't have their Amiibo card, you'll have to go through the 16 villager cycle (which means moving out 16 more villagers) before you can move that villager back into your town.


----------



## deana

Any advice on keeping villager house interiors original?

My main problem specifically is Ankha... 
Her whole appeal is her unique styling yet she was selling both of her pyramids at re-tail in basically no time! I gave one back to her when she requested decorating help. But then when requesting decorating help a second time she wouldn't take the second pyramid because she already had one! 

I tried searching for help on this topic but I couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## rianne

deanapants said:


> Any advice on keeping villager house interiors original?
> 
> My main problem specifically is Ankha...
> Her whole appeal is her unique styling yet she was selling both of her pyramids at re-tail in basically no time! I gave one back to her when she requested decorating help. But then when requesting decorating help a second time she wouldn't take the second pyramid because she already had one!
> 
> I tried searching for help on this topic but I couldn't come up with anything.


Ah no, what a bummer. :c What I did is kept every spot at Re-Tail filled with an item to sell (priced at 99k+) so they wouldn’t put their stuff up for sale. In my experience, it helped to lessen the chance of them doing that. I don’t think I’ve had a villager with two of the same item in their original house interior like Ankha though so YMMV.


----------



## Rosie977

Hi, sorry if this has been asked, but I didn't see it on the list. I just started playing today and want to get more villagers, how do I do that? Is it like new horizons where you need an open plot? If so, how do you open a plot? Also, how do you get villagers from someone else? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LadyDestani

Rosie977 said:


> Hi, sorry if this has been asked, but I didn't see it on the list. I just started playing today and want to get more villagers, how do I do that? Is it like new horizons where you need an open plot? If so, how do you open a plot? Also, how do you get villagers from someone else? Thanks in advance!



Hi!  It's always nice to see new players trying out New Leaf.  

In New Leaf, you don't have to do anything like buying plots to get new villagers.  After you start your town, a random villager will move in each day or every couple days after that until you reach 9 villagers.  The game will automatically prioritize giving you villagers of a personality type that you don't have.  The max number of villagers is 10, but you can only get a 10th villager by inviting them from the campsite, inviting them from another player's town, scanning in an Amiibo card, or picking up another player's voided villager by interacting with them online.

Unfortunately, since you don't get to place the plots, the villagers' houses can appear anywhere on the map and they often end up in inconvenient places like in front of your house, in front of Town Hall, in front of Re-Tail.  However, with the Welcome Amiibo update, villagers won't place their houses on patterns on the ground as long as there is an open (and valid) area for them to place their house.  So if you want to block off certain areas, you can just place a bunch of patterns down in those spots to prevent villagers from plotting there.  They can be the default patterns or anything.

You can get villagers from other players by visiting their town when the villager is in boxes and asking them to move to your town.  You can start doing this as early in the game as you like, but you can only invite one villager per day.  If you try to invite more, the most recent invite will override the prior one, I think.  You can also pick up villagers accidentally from other players through their void.  If they let a villager move out and that villager was not adopted by someone else, it is now in the void and if you interact that player online, you risk picking up their voided villager.

That's all I can think of right now, but hope it helps.


----------



## Rosie977

LadyDestani said:


> Hi!  It's always nice to see new players trying out New Leaf.
> 
> In New Leaf, you don't have to do anything like buying plots to get new villagers.  After you start your town, a random villager will move in each day or every couple days after that until you reach 9 villagers.  The game will automatically prioritize giving you villagers of a personality type that you don't have.  The max number of villagers is 10, but you can only get a 10th villager by inviting them from the campsite, inviting them from another player's town, scanning in an Amiibo card, or picking up another player's voided villager by interacting with them online.
> 
> Unfortunately, since you don't get to place the plots, the villagers' houses can appear anywhere on the map and they often end up in inconvenient places like in front of your house, in front of Town Hall, in front of Re-Tail.  However, with the Welcome Amiibo update, villagers won't place their houses on patterns on the ground as long as there is an open (and valid) area for them to place their house.  So if you want to block off certain areas, you can just place a bunch of patterns down in those spots to prevent villagers from plotting there.  They can be the default patterns or anything.
> 
> You can get villagers from other players by visiting their town when the villager is in boxes and asking them to move to your town.  You can start doing this as early in the game as you like, but you can only invite one villager per day.  If you try to invite more, the most recent invite will override the prior one, I think.  You can also pick up villagers accidentally from other players through their void.  If they let a villager move out and that villager was not adopted by someone else, it is now in the void and if you interact that player online, you risk picking up their voided villager.
> 
> That's all I can think of right now, but hope it helps.


Thank you so much! This was extremely helpful!


----------



## Icey_Cream

Hi, I'm new to new leaf and I have what may be an obvious question. I've noticed that people have large amounts of flowers in their town, often the same type. How would I be able to get a large amount of flowers of the same type like that, do you just collect them over time or is there another way to get them? Thanks!


----------



## LadyDestani

Icey_Cream said:


> Hi, I'm new to new leaf and I have what may be an obvious question. I've noticed that people have large amounts of flowers in their town, often the same type. How would I be able to get a large amount of flowers of the same type like that, do you just collect them over time or is there another way to get them? Thanks!



I usually just collect mine over time. A small number of new flowers will appear in your town naturally each day. If you select the Beautiful Town Ordinance, your flowers will never wilt and the villagers will plant more. Once Leif's shop opens up, you can buy up to 2 flower seeds daily but only in basic colors. You can also collect flowers from some of the island tours and bring them back to plant in your town.

You can place flowers of the same type together and water them to produce more. Using different color combinations of the same flower type will sometimes produce what are called hybrids or new colors.
Example: A white rose and a red rose can make a pink rose.

I found that it didn't take long for my town to be overrun with flowers, but if you're in a hurry for them or having trouble getting specific kinds, some people just buy them from others on the forum.


----------



## Icey_Cream

LadyDestani said:


> I usually just collect mine over time. A small number of new flowers will appear in your town naturally each day. If you select the Beautiful Town Ordinance, your flowers will never wilt and the villagers will plant more. Once Leif's shop opens up, you can buy up to 2 flower seeds daily but only in basic colors. You can also collect flowers from some of the island tours and bring them back to plant in your town.
> 
> You can place flowers of the same type together and water them to produce more. Using different color combinations of the same flower type will sometimes produce what are called hybrids or new colors.
> Example: A white rose and a red rose can make a pink rose.
> 
> I found that it didn't take long for my town to be overrun with flowers, but if you're in a hurry for them or having trouble getting specific kinds, some people just buy them from others on the forum.


Thank you so much! This was super helpful!


----------



## Angelicaaa

I started new leaf the other day and I'm wondering how to get a 100% approval rating (quickly if possible)?  Thanks!


----------



## Darkesque_

Angelicaaa said:


> I started new leaf the other day and I'm wondering how to get a 100% approval rating (quickly if possible)?  Thanks!


The things required is below:


*Cleanliness*


less than 10 weeds
less than 10 items on the ground (not counting sea shells, fruit, mushrooms, flowers, buried fossils, buried gyroids, buried Pitfall Seeds)
no garbage (Empty Can, Boot, Old Tire, Spoiled Turnips)
no Rafflesia
*Abundant Nature*


Trees between 110 and 200
Flowers over 50
High Nature Points from Public Works Projects
Good: Flower Clock, Flower Bed, Flower Arch, Wisteria Pergola, Straw Fence, Topiaries, Solar Panels, Wind Power Generator, Windmill
Bad: Garbage Can, Jumbo Monitor, Oil Excavator, Tire Play Equipment, Picnic Sheet, Traffic Light, Illumination items, Tower
*Abundant Living*


High Living Points from Public Works Projects
Best: Campground
Good: Bridges, Benches, Outside Lights, Garden Chair, Hot Spring, Fire Hydrant, Stadium Lights, Solar Panels, Lighthouse
OK: Almost everything else including Water Well, Fountain, Clocks, Signboard, Face Board, Signs, Art, Monuments, etc.
Bad: Garbage Can


----------



## Lightspring

Is Streetpass totally deactivated? I can’t streetpass with myself anymore.


----------



## Darkesque_

Lightspring said:


> Is Streetpass totally deactivated? I can’t streetpass with myself anymore.


I think so. I have never been able to get it to work myself.


----------



## Lightspring

animeshadowpanda said:


> I think so. I have never been able to get it to work myself.


That’s so sad. I imagine that balloons/ice creams/pinwheels are even more hard to get now that Streetpass has been canceled?


----------



## Darkesque_

Lightspring said:


> That’s so sad. I imagine that balloons/ice creams/pinwheels are even more hard to get now that Streetpass has been canceled?


I guess


----------



## Lightspring

animeshadowpanda said:


> I guess


Dang. I’m sure a little trading here and there will find us some good handhelds


----------



## Darkesque_

Lightspring said:


> Dang. I’m sure a little trading here and there will find us some good handhelds


Yeah! If ya ever need any, just let me know because I have a stockpile a lot!


----------



## Lightspring

animeshadowpanda said:


> Yeah! If ya ever need any, just let me know because I have a stockpile a lot!


Thank you! I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## Darby

Wait!!!!! What???????? You can’t streetpass even yourself?????!!!!!!!! Nooooooooo, please tell me that isn’t true?


----------



## Lightspring

Darby said:


> Wait!!!!! What???????? You can’t streetpass even yourself?????!!!!!!!! Nooooooooo, please tell me that isn’t true?


Well, I have 2 3DS that I put next to each other and neither of them seem to Streetpass themselves. I don‘t know if I could even try going out to see if I could streetpass anyone given barely anyone uses a 3DS anymore and with New Horizons out, I don’t think it’s very possible.


----------



## Darkesque_

@Lightspring @Darby 

I found this on the internet:

As of March 28th 2018, all public 3DS *StreetPass* relays have officially been *discontinued*. Being as Nintendo decided not to announce this in any fashion, and online there only seems to be confusion in the Nintendo community, I confirmed this with a call to Nintendo customer service this afternoon.


----------



## Lightspring

animeshadowpanda said:


> @Lightspring @Darby
> 
> I found this on the internet:
> 
> As of March 28th 2018, all public 3DS *StreetPass* relays have officially been *discontinued*. Being as Nintendo decided not to announce this in any fashion, and online there only seems to be confusion in the Nintendo community, I confirmed this with a call to Nintendo customer service this afternoon.


Ah, I see. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## virtualpet

I'm still on the fence with buying, so... 

If I'm also allowed to ask, what are the benefits of playing the game legitimately as opposed to using an emulator?


----------



## baylegabriella

Hi, may I know if we're able to get 2 open spot? Like when the 10th is free and the 9th villager decides to move, is that possible after freeing some space? I'm currently going to adopt a 10th, and would like to get some more of my dreamies.


----------



## LadyDestani

baylegabriella said:


> Hi, may I know if we're able to get 2 open spot? Like when the 10th is free and the 9th villager decides to move, is that possible after freeing some space? I'm currently going to adopt a 10th, and would like to get some more of my dreamies.


Yes, it is possible to have 2 open slots because of how the 10th villager move-in works. Since you can only get a 10th villager by inviting them from the campsite, another town, an Amiibo or by picking up a voided villager from someone that means that you can sit at 9 villagers for quite a while. So when you have 9 villagers, you still have the potential for one to move out, leaving you at 8 villagers temporarily. A new random villager will move in within a couple of days to fill the ninth slot, though, so you can't keep 2 slots open indefinitely.

I hope that helps. I'm not sure if my explanation was clear.


----------



## baylegabriella

LadyDestani said:


> Yes, it is possible to have 2 open slots because of how the 10th villager move-in works. Since you can only get a 10th villager by inviting them from the campsite, another town, an Amiibo or by picking up a voided villager from someone that means that you can sit at 9 villagers for quite a while. So when you have 9 villagers, you still have the potential for one to move out, leaving you at 8 villagers temporarily. A new random villager will move in within a couple of days to fill the ninth slot, though, so you can't keep 2 slots open indefinitely.
> 
> I hope that helps. I'm not sure if my explanation was clear.



Thanks so much for the reply! That helps a lot  Now am gonna try to move out some villagers to get my dreamies.


----------



## baylegabriella

Any tips on keeping the villagers' houses at the original state while increasing friendship with them?
Like what kind of action/request replaces things in their houses.


----------



## LadyDestani

baylegabriella said:


> Any tips on keeping the villagers' houses at the original state while increasing friendship with them?
> Like what kind of action/request replaces things in their houses.


I've never worried about keeping my villager's houses perfect, but I do know that they can display any furniture, clothing, fish or bugs that you give them. So you'll want to avoid those requests. Also, don't do deliveries from other villagers because it may be clothing or furniture which they can display. Same thing with burying time capsules and then returning them to the villager. Definitely don't give them assessed fossils! LOL

As for what is safe to give your villagers, fruit, ores, carpet and wallpaper are all ok. They won't display those items. Giving them perfect fruit when they ask for fruit really helps with friendship.


----------



## milkie

is it possible for the sanrio villagers to move in? or are they just rvs u can shop from


----------



## rianne

milkie said:


> is it possible for the sanrio villagers to move in? or are they just rvs u can shop from


Yep if you have their card, you can ask them to move in. However, be careful if you still want items from them as you can't summon the ones that move in to your town to order more items from their respective RV.

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020

EDIT: Also, they cannot be adopted from other villager's towns, same as the Splatoon and LoZ inspired villagers.


----------



## milkie

rianne said:


> Yep if you have their card, you can ask them to move in. However, be careful if you still want items from them as you can't summon the ones that move in to your town to order more items from their respective RV.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2020
> 
> EDIT: Also, they cannot be adopted from other villager's towns, same as the Splatoon and LoZ inspired villagers.



thank u so much for answering  i was just about to invite her but i realized that i wouldnt be able to buy the rest of her furniture


----------



## Da Momma

I have a question. I've been trying to do the rustic theme for two of my houses. I can't seem to get over the 200,000 mark on either one. I've used moridb list, thonky list and a list on gamfaq, with no luck. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Lyle says the exterior is perfect, but the interior has very little rustic theme.

I have done the antique theme on one of my houses using strictly thonky.com and I'm almost at 2 million. Lyle says interior and exterior are 100% antique theme. 

If you have any insite in this, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## Sapphire_drone5

I just got new leaf a few days ago and I know I’m several years late but I was wondering what should I be doing to make my town better


----------



## Da Momma

Sapphire_drone5 said:


> I just got new leaf a few days ago and I know I’m several years late but I was wondering what should I be doing to make my town better


Welcome to Bell Tree forum and the acnl world!
Don't know how much help I can be, because I've only been playing since April or so when my kids bought it for me. I think you should be planting trees and flowers. Pwp's are important too. But you have to be choosey on which ones you choose if you want to achieve a perfect town. I haven't got there yet, but am working on it. I found a lot of sites that can help if you're interested. You may add me as a friend if you like and visit my town or you can visit my dream address when you have the dream suite available. Both addresses are below.

Da Momma - Playtown - FC 5129-7511-2716, DC 4A00-01A0-08E7, on daily EST, town fruit is cherries.


----------



## Sapphire_drone5

Thank you for the information I added you as a friend my FC is 0233-4982-1543 and I don’t have the dream suite yet so... yeah and my Town fruit is apples.


----------



## Da Momma

Sapphire_drone5 said:


> Thank you for the information I added you as a friend my FC is 0233-4982-1543 and I don’t have the dream suite yet so... yeah and my Town fruit is apples.


I've added you too


----------



## Sapphire_drone5

Hey I see your online could I visit if you’re not busy


----------



## Hypno KK

Da Momma said:


> I have a question. I've been trying to do the rustic theme for two of my houses. I can't seem to get over the 200,000 mark on either one. I've used moridb list, thonky list and a list on gamfaq, with no luck. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. Lyle says the exterior is perfect, but the interior has very little rustic theme.
> 
> I have done the antique theme on one of my houses using strictly thonky.com and I'm almost at 2 million. Lyle says interior and exterior are 100% antique theme.
> 
> If you have any insite in this, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you



I have no idea what's going on. Do you have enough furniture? That's all I can think of. Or do you have any other furniture in another style? Make sure to check your walls, it can be easy to leave an item there and forget about it.



Sapphire_drone5 said:


> I just got new leaf a few days ago and I know I’m several years late but I was wondering what should I be doing to make my town better



Hi, welcome! I'm guessing you've probably played the game a fair bit by now but there really isn't a "right" or "wrong" way to play. Just look up some guides and try all the different activities  If you're talking about the town's rating, there's a bunch of things -- no weeds/trash (the Beautiful Town ordnance helps with this a lot), no wilted flowers, PWPs, etc.. There's lots of guides out there about this as well so you can check what you still need to do. I hope this helps, if you've got any questions just ask


----------



## Da Momma

Hypno KK said:


> I have no idea what's going on. Do you have enough furniture? That's all I can think of. Or do you have any other furniture in another style? Make sure to check your walls, it can be easy to leave an item there and forget about it.
> 
> I got it figured out and am happy to say I have 3 out of 3 houses over 2 mil heading for 3 mil. The problem was with thonky.com. Most of what they had was incorrect. I went between moridb and gamfaqs site and did well. Thanks for responding!


----------



## missy.

I would like to place a small 1x1 public works project such as a park clock or a street lamp in a tight space near a villager’s home.

My question is do I have a better chance of getting the 1x1 PWP street lamp/park clock where I want it if I build it before the villager’s house is plotted? I am afraid if I wait until after the villager’s house is built that Isabelle will tell me there is not enough room to build PWP there.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Schreibeis

I am extremely new to clean ACNL and to these forms. So forgive me for asking a lot of questions. 

1.) When you trade perfect fruit for perfect fruit with another player and plant said fruit would that tree produce perfects?

2.) is there anyone that plays between the hours of 9pm-7:30am PST?

3.) what is the best way to earn IGB?

4.) when do you earn the “golden” tools?

thanks for any help  have an amazing day/night


----------



## LadyDestani

Schreibeis said:


> I am extremely new to clean ACNL and to these forms. So forgive me for asking a lot of questions.
> 
> 1.) When you trade perfect fruit for perfect fruit with another player and plant said fruit would that tree produce perfects?
> 
> 2.) is there anyone that plays between the hours of 9pm-7:30am PST?
> 
> 3.) what is the best way to earn IGB?
> 
> 4.) when do you earn the “golden” tools?
> 
> thanks for any help  have an amazing day/night


Welcome to the forum!

1. Your native perfect fruit is the only one that you can grow perfect trees in your town. For example, if you have cherries as your native fruit, you can plant a perfect cherry and it will grow into a perfect fruit tree. If you trade with another player for perfect apples and plant them, they will only grow regular apple trees.

2. I can't speak for everyone, but I'm in EST so I'm usually done for the night by 9:00 pm your time.

3. Turnips can be a good way to earn money, but it's risky and you can potentially lose money. My preferred method was going to the island after 6-7pm and catching only rare bugs and sharks. You can easily earn 200,000 - 300,000 per trip or more.

4. Golden Net: Catch every type of bug and Nat will give you the golden net during the next Bug-Off. (Bug-Offs only occur in the summer.)

Golden Fishing Rod: Catch every type of fish and Chip will give you the golden fishing rod during the next Fishing Tourney. (Fishing Tourneys do not occur in the summer.)

Golden Shovel: Buy 50 bags of fertilizer and Leif will give you the golden shovel.

Golden Axe: Buy 50 tree saplings and Leif will give you the golden axe.

Golden Watering Can: You must have "Perfect Town" status for at least 15 days. Talk to Isabelle in Town Hall and she will give you the golden watering can.

Golden Slingshot: You will find it by popping ballons. Same as the silver slingshot. You can see that it's a toolbox instead of a present.


----------



## Schreibeis

LadyDestani said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> 1. Your native perfect fruit is the only one that you can grow perfect trees in your town. For example, if you have cherries as your native fruit, you can plant a perfect cherry and it will grow into a perfect fruit tree. If you trade with another player for perfect apples and plant them, they will only grow regular apple trees.
> 
> 2. I can't speak for everyone, but I'm in EST so I'm usually done for the night by 9:00 pm your time.
> 
> 3. Turnips can be a good way to earn money, but it's risky and you can potentially lose money. My preferred method was going to the island after 6-7pm and catching only rare bugs and sharks. You can easily earn 200,000 - 300,000 per trip or more.
> 
> 4. Golden Net: Catch every type of bug and Nat will give you the golden net during the next Bug-Off. (Bug-Offs only occur in the summer.)
> 
> Golden Fishing Rod: Catch every type of fish and Chip will give you the golden fishing rod during the next Fishing Tourney. (Fishing Tourneys do not occur in the summer.)
> 
> Golden Shovel: Buy 50 bags of fertilizer and Leif will give you the golden shovel.
> 
> Golden Axe: Buy 50 tree saplings and Leif will give you the golden axe.
> 
> Golden Watering Can: You must have "Perfect Town" status for at least 15 days. Talk to Isabelle in Town Hall and she will give you the golden watering can.
> 
> Golden Slingshot: You will find it by popping ballons. Same as the silver slingshot. You can see that it's a toolbox instead of a present.



Thank you so much!


----------



## titanium sparrow

Sorry I think I have asked before, but I will ask again:
Is there a list of things that will impact and wont impact your friendship with your villagers?
For example, does saying no to not getting signatures in another town make the friendship worse? What about changing your mind/saying no to visiting etc? I feel so bad for saying no/changing my mind etc, but some of these things are just such a hassle most of the time.


----------



## corvus516

titanium sparrow said:


> Sorry I think I have asked before, but I will ask again:
> Is there a list of things that will impact and wont impact your friendship with your villagers?
> For example, does saying no to not getting signatures in another town make the friendship worse? What about changing your mind/saying no to visiting etc? I feel so bad for saying no/changing my mind etc, but some of these things are just such a hassle most of the time.


I don't think there's actually a way to lower friendship levels even if they get mad at you if you hit them with a net, push them, forget to go to their house etc.
If you say no to them about a task they'll probably say something sad and then be completely fine after talking to them again.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly

I've been trying to breed blue roses for a few weeks now, with no success. I recently read this on Thonky's hybrid flowers guide:

_ "Also, when a new "child" flower appears in your town, it inherits some of the color information from its parents. The new flower's color information can influence the colors of its descendants, which can result in undesired colors when trying to grow a specific hybrid. Because of that, *it is recommended to purchase new bags of flower seeds and use them to create hybrid flowers* instead of using flowers that appeared in your town after watering."_

In order to get blue roses, I understand that you have to use red roses bred from purple and orange parents. How does that work with this information? Will purple/orange roses that were bred from red roses not purchased from a shop not produce the "right kind" of red roses needed to make blue roses?

Also, read this from the same Thonky guide:

_ "Be aware that stepping on your flowers or hitting them with a net can change their color properties as well."_

Is this accurate? If I caught a mantis on one of the red roses I'm using to try and get blue roses, have I just ruined everything and now need to toss those red roses and start over again? 
I probably just need to plant my roses on the beach instead of where they are, but I'm starting to wonder if it's just not possible without fertilizer in the first place.


----------



## titanium sparrow

My sister's town doesn't have any christmas lights in her cedar trees. She's had the town for many many years. She's on 17th of December with no lights. She cut down and planted some new ones and there's still not one light. Is there something that triggers it except date? I have lights in my game, but not on all cedars.

edit: nevermind! they were just a bit late, probably due to some chopping and stuff.


----------



## corvus516

titanium sparrow said:


> My sister's town doesn't have any christmas lights in her cedar trees. She's had the town for many many years. She's on 17th of December with no lights. She cut down and planted some new ones and there's still not one light. Is there something that triggers it except date? I have lights in my game, but not on all cedars.



I think it's only at a very specific time that the lights will appear and after that newly grown cedar trees won't have the lights. I've had the same issue.

The lights also only appear on some of the trees (at random, not based on location); I'm pretty sure it's not possible to have every single cedar tree end up with lights on them.


----------



## JKDOS

Does it remain night all day during Winter Solstice in New Leaf? I've never played on Winter Solstice, so I was shocked to see it be night  during the day today.


----------



## LadyDestani

JKDOS said:


> Does it remain night all day during Winter Solstice in New Leaf? I've never played on Winter Solstice, so I was shocked to see it be night  during the day today.


Yep, the Winter Solstice is dark all day and the Summer Solstice is light all night.


----------



## imagawayaki

I just started a new town, and am trying to stock up on my tools, but: For some reason, Nook's Cranny is only selling the net and shovel, day after day. I think it's been about three days, and the selection hasn't changed. Is this normal, or is something wrong with my game?

Things currently unlocked: Mayor's house is built, finished first day "tutorial day" and received some tools from Isabelle. Have NOT gotten the development permit yet. Edit: Now have development permit. I went one more day forward just to see if that made a difference, and... it's still a net and shovel. I don't remember this happening in my previous playthrough, but that was a long time ago...


----------



## Bluebellie

Wooops ignore post. Posted in wrong section!


----------



## JKDOS

imagawayaki said:


> I just started a new town, and am trying to stock up on my tools, but: For some reason, Nook's Cranny is only selling the net and shovel, day after day. I think it's been about three days, and the selection hasn't changed. Is this normal, or is something wrong with my game?
> 
> Things currently unlocked: Mayor's house is built, finished first day "tutorial day" and received some tools from Isabelle. Have NOT gotten the development permit yet. Edit: Now have development permit. I went one more day forward just to see if that made a difference, and... it's still a net and shovel. I don't remember this happening in my previous playthrough, but that was a long time ago...



Sounds like you're just experiencing bad RNG. You can get a free net or fishing rod from Isabelle during the tutorial. So if you haven't already, offer to do fishing and she will sell you a fishing pole for 500 bells.


----------



## imagawayaki

JKDOS said:


> Sounds like you're just experiencing bad RNG. You can get a free net or fishing rod from Isabelle during the tutorial. So if you haven't already, offer to do fishing and she will sell you a fishing pole for 500 bells.



That's good to hear (that my game isn't just messed up), thank you! Today it finally changed to a fishing rod and shovel, haha. I'll keep waiting to get my hands on a slingshot and axe!


----------



## DukeSR8

*Why am I not getting move out letters? (*

I kicked kitty out with Merry’s amiibo and I had a good relationship with kitty, I barely didn’t have any mail in my mailbox, it worked before, and I did not get any move out letters, it is really confusing me and no move out letters were not removed in welcome amiibo


----------



## Bluebellie

Is there any amiibo rvs that has the stroller ?


----------



## LadyDestani

Bluebellie said:


> Is there my amiibo rvs that has the stroller ?


Not according to MoriDB. It's just available from Timmy & Tommy's store on Main Street.


----------



## inazuma

umm.. hi! i just wanted to ask what is this stars???  i dont know but when i checked there there's nothing??

edit:
I RESTARTED THE GAME-


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello there, people! 
I want to ask a couple things that, either I've misunderstood, or I've been fooled all this time (playing same town 8 years). It's about the Wealthy ordinance for the town.

First, I've read that with this ordinance, you can get a higher amount of medals when playing the island tours. After a week in this ordinance, I finally got one of the three highest earning game, the tuna fishing. Usually, if you win gold, you earn 20 medals. I played, achieved gold... and still earned 20 medals like always. I mean, with the wealthy ordinance, shouldn't I get at least 21 to show the difference? 

Second, the cockroaches. It's said that with any ordinance except Beautiful, they will appear 'if you're absent for a long while'. But there's a cockroach in my main room EVERY. SINGLE. TIME I enter my house, even if I've just exited and entered again. What the heck?

So please, someone tell me if this is just normal. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LadyDestani

GuerreraD said:


> Hello there, people!
> I want to ask a couple things that, either I've misunderstood, or I've been fooled all this time (playing same town 8 years). It's about the Wealthy ordinance for the town.
> 
> First, I've read that with this ordinance, you can get a higher amount of medals when playing the island tours. After a week in this ordinance, I finally got one of the three highest earning game, the tuna fishing. Usually, if you win gold, you earn 20 medals. I played, achieved gold... and still earned 20 medals like always. I mean, with the wealthy ordinance, shouldn't I get at least 21 to show the difference?
> 
> Second, the cockroaches. It's said that with any ordinance except Beautiful, they will appear 'if you're absent for a long while'. But there's a cockroach in my main room EVERY. SINGLE. TIME I enter my house, even if I've just exited and entered again. What the heck?
> 
> So please, someone tell me if this is just normal. Thanks in advance!


Regarding the Wealthy Ordinance, I had to look that up because I've never used, but this is the info I found on the wiki:

The key modifications from this ordinance are:

Shops sell and buy most items for 1.2x of the original price (for example, a normal 100-bell pear would sell for 120 bells, or a 2,000-bell ruby would sell for 2,400 bells, but buying a shovel would cost 600 bells instead of 500). Premium items remain unaffected, capping at only 2.0x original price.
Re-Tail's premium item list increases to two items instead of just one item.
Items on Tortimer Island will cost 20% more medals while this ordinance is in effect (for example, a 10-medal toy hammer will cost 12 medals)
So it sounds like items will cost more medals, but you don't actually get more from the tours. That seems kind of messed up.

Cockroaches are supposed to appear in your house if you haven't played in one week. The Beautiful Town Ordinance keeps them from appearing. But they don't disappear on their own. You have to run over them to get rid of them. So if you haven't squashed them all, they will still appear every time you enter your house.


----------



## GuerreraD

I squish the cockroach every time, and still every time they keep appearing 

The things about medals, I've read in several places. So either is a false myth, or something is not working properly in my town:

The medals obtained on the Island increase. (from https://acnl.fandom.com/wiki/Town_Ordinance)
More medals can be won on the island tours. (from https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Town_ordinance)
You get more medals in Island Tours. (from https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/town-ordinances)


----------



## Etown20

I just started playing for the first time a week ago and am looking for some clarification on how move outs work in this game. 

Today (May 15) I had Klaus say he is moving out on May 22 (which I am fine with). Will any other villagers ping me to move over the course of the next week, or will that only happen again after Klaus moves?


----------



## LadyDestani

Etown20 said:


> I just started playing for the first time a week ago and am looking for some clarification on how move outs work in this game.
> 
> Today (May 15) I had Klaus say he is moving out on May 22 (which I am fine with). Will any other villagers ping me to move over the course of the next week, or will that only happen again after Klaus moves?


Only one villager will be thinking/planning on moving out at a time. So until Klaus moves out, you are safe and no other villager should decide to move out.


----------



## xboxusage

Where and when can I catch the giant trevally fish?


----------



## corvus516

xboxusage said:


> Where and when can I catch the giant trevally fish?


It can only be found on the island and it can be caught at all times of the day (night too, but they seem more common during the day).


----------



## princesspea

as i've played more of the game, i've gotten more tabs here at the top of the screen.



are there more to unlock? if so, how?


----------



## LadyDestani

princesspea said:


> as i've played more of the game, i've gotten more tabs here at the top of the screen.
> View attachment 379625
> are there more to unlock? if so, how?


I've been playing for years now and I only have the first four tabs on my screen. I've never seen the heart tab. Does it come from adding friends, perhaps?

Either way, I don't know of any more.


----------



## princesspea

LadyDestani said:


> I've been playing for years now and I only have the first four tabs on my screen. I've never seen the heart tab. Does it come from adding friends, perhaps?
> 
> Either way, I don't know of any more.


thanks! and yep, it comes from adding people as best friends. it notifies you when your best friends are online and allows you to talk to them when you're in different towns.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2021



princesspea said:


> as i've played more of the game, i've gotten more tabs here at the top of the screen.
> View attachment 379625
> are there more to unlock? if so, how?


it looks like there's room for one more.. no clue what it could be though, if anything!


----------



## Michelle D.

Folks, I need help. I need to find a Sunfish in New Leaf and I have only like two hours to catch it. It says that I have until tomorrow morning to complete this initiativem, but this fish shows up between 4 AM and 9 PM, so I only have two hours left and I could find the information online. I've heard that it take fish bait or some special lure and I don't even know where to go and how to get fish bait or whatever it takes to get this fish. Also, I don't know what the best spot to catch this fish is. I think I saw one but it headbumped it once or twice and then just disappeared, maybe it's because I don't have bait or the right lure. What is the basket on the pier that says "...Weird! There's nothing inside..."? Is that where you're supposed to put fish bait once you've found it? Where do I get bait? Please get back to me ASAP. I'm trying to collect Meow coupons and I already have 14 of those and the Ocean Sunfish Initiative would land me 2 additional Meow coupons. Please, help. 

Also,  a website says that, "The wet suit can be bought from Tortimer Island for 40 medals. There is a 25% chance that the wet suit will be available on any given day. If the wet suit is not for sale, Lloid will always offer one for rental on Tortimer Island."

How do I go to Tortimer Island? And how do I get medals?


----------



## LadyDestani

Michelle D. said:


> Folks, I need help. I need to find a Sunfish in New Leaf and I have only like two hours to catch it. It says that I have until tomorrow morning to complete this initiativem, but this fish shows up between 4 AM and 9 PM, so I only have two hours left and I could find the information online. I've heard that it take fish bait or some special lure and I don't even know where to go and how to get fish bait or whatever it takes to get this fish. Also, I don't know what the best spot to catch this fish is. I think I saw one but it headbumped it once or twice and then just disappeared, maybe it's because I don't have bait or the right lure. What is the basket on the pier that says "...Weird! There's nothing inside..."? Is that where you're supposed to put fish bait once you've found it? Where do I get bait? Please get back to me ASAP. I'm trying to collect Meow coupons and I already have 14 of those and the Ocean Sunfish Initiative would land me 2 additional Meow coupons. Please, help.
> 
> Also,  a website says that, "The wet suit can be bought from Tortimer Island for 40 medals. There is a 25% chance that the wet suit will be available on any given day. If the wet suit is not for sale, Lloid will always offer one for rental on Tortimer Island."
> 
> How do I go to Tortimer Island? And how do I get medals?


There is no bait or special lures in New Leaf. I think that's only in New Horizons. To find a sunfish, you just have to fish along the beach during the appropriate times and hope to get lucky. It will have a shadow with a fin sticking out of the water. According to the wiki, it only appears during the summer from July to September, though, so the only way to catch one now would be on Tortimer Island because it's always summer there. Since you just started the game today, you won't have access to Tortimer Island yet.

A few days from now, when you start up your game Isabelle will announce that Tortimer is at the docks. Once you've talked to Tortimer, he'll invite you to the island and the day after that Kapp'n will be at the dock to ferry you there anytime you want. It costs 1000 bells per trip, but you can make that much and more by catching summer fish and bugs in the evenings.

The basket on the pier is for whatever you want to bring home from Tortimer Island. You won't be able to bring items in your inventory with you, either to the island or back, so anything you buy or catch on the Island and want to bring home you put in the basket there and it will magically appear in the basket on your dock when you return. You'll want to bring home anything you catch to sell at Re-Tail because the only person who will buy items on the Island is a little girl who pays next to nothing.

Edit: I forgot to add that medals are earned by doing tours (which are fun little challenges) on the island. There's an NPC on the island to talk to who will tell you the available tours since they rotate daily.


----------



## Michelle D.

LadyDestani said:


> There is no bait or special lures in New Leaf. I think that's only in New Horizons. To find a sunfish, you just have to fish along the beach during the appropriate times and hope to get lucky. It will have a shadow with a fin sticking out of the water. According to the wiki, it only appears during the summer from July to September, though, so the only way to catch one now would be on Tortimer Island because it's always summer there. Since you just started the game today, you won't have access to Tortimer Island yet.
> 
> A few days from now, when you start up your game Isabelle will announce that Tortimer is at the docks. Once you've talked to Tortimer, he'll invite you to the island and the day after that Kapp'n will be at the dock to ferry you there anytime you want. It costs 1000 bells per trip, but you can make that much and more by catching summer fish and bugs in the evenings.
> 
> The basket on the pier is for whatever you want to bring home from Tortimer Island. You won't be able to bring items in your inventory with you, either to the island or back, so anything you buy or catch on the Island and want to bring home you put in the basket there and it will magically appear in the basket on your dock when you return. You'll want to bring home anything you catch to sell at Re-Tail because the only person who will buy items on the Island is a little girl who pays next to nothing.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to add that medals are earned by doing tours (which are fun little challenges) on the island. There's an NPC on the island to talk to who will tell you the available tours since they rotate daily.



Yesterday I saw the train barrier thing lower, the lights flashing red, heard a "ding ding ding" sound and saw a train running passed far too quickly for my tastes, then the barrier rose again and I was again able to go to the part of the town where the shops and post office are. Why does this happen? Where is that train going? Can players get on that train?

Also around midnight I came across two of my villagers, they were chatting and suddenly they just started singing a familiar tune (well the singing sounded more like whistling really) that might or might not be the town tune (I started playing this game just three days ago so there are still things I don't know about, even though I know quite a bit because I did my research online while I was waiting for my copy of the game in the mail that my mother and sister ordered for me on Amazon) and they were singing, and dancing I think. Does that happen often? Did you experience that too? I've seen others talking about it online so I know I'm not the only one.

When they chatted and started singing and dancing, I teared up because it was so moving and at the same time I felt sad because I had practically bumped into them and if I had been a tad bit more careful and had not interrupted them I could have witnessed more of their joy. Call me crazy if you must (I'm used to being called weird or worse by some people who unlike me don't believe in things like the; multiverse theory; the "dreams" we have when we are asleep being traveling across/contact with parallel universes or alternate realities; alternate copies or alternate selves; the Mandela Effect, quantum jumping; and spiritual experiences like astral traveling, spirit guides, angelic visitations, and foresight ), but It's only been three days and I'm starting to think that they (my Animal Crossing villagers) are more than just programs. There's just no way that mere programs would manifest such spontaneous and genuine emotions like this pure joy or that raw anger and those spontaneous and genuine interactions and conversations that my villagers have with each other. It's too apontaneous, genuine and beautiful to be nothing more than programming. Also, do mere programs have longings, dreams, aspirations, and desires of their own? That looks and sounds more like sentient beings than programs to me. Maybe it's the +16 months of forced confinement and my longing for company and wishful thinking, but at times it feels like they are more than just programs. Have you ever experienced that?


----------



## LadyDestani

Michelle D. said:


> Yesterday I saw the train barrier thing lower, the lights flashing red, heard a "ding ding ding" sound and saw a train running passed far too quickly for my tastes, then the barrier rose again and I was again able to go to the part of the town where the shops and post office are. Why does this happen? Where is that train going? Can players get on that train?
> 
> Also around midnight I came across two of my villagers, they were chatting and suddenly they just started singing a familiar tune (well the singing sounded more like whistling really) that might or might not be the town tune (I started playing this game just three days ago so there are still things I don't know about, even though I know quite a bit because I did my research online while I was waiting for my copy of the game in the mail that my mother and sister ordered for me on Amazon) and they were singing, and dancing I think. Does that happen often? Did you experience that too? I've seen others talking about it online so I know I'm not the only one.
> 
> When they chatted and started singing and dancing, I teared up because it was so moving and at the same time I felt sad because I had practically bumped into them and if I had been a tad bit more careful and had not interrupted them I could have witnessed more of their joy. Call me crazy if you must (I'm used to being called weird or worse by some people who unlike me don't believe in things like the; multiverse theory; the "dreams" we have when we are asleep being traveling across/contact with parallel universes or alternate realities; alternate copies or alternate selves; the Mandela Effect, quantum jumping; and spiritual experiences like astral traveling, spirit guides, angelic visitations, and foresight ), but It's only been three days and I'm starting to think that they (my Animal Crossing villagers) are more than just programs. There's just no way that mere programs would manifest such spontaneous and genuine emotions like this pure joy or that raw anger and those spontaneous and genuine interactions and conversations that my villagers have with each other. It's too apontaneous, genuine and beautiful to be nothing more than programming. Also, do mere programs have longings, dreams, aspirations, and desires of their own? That looks and sounds more like sentient beings than programs to me. Maybe it's the +16 months of forced confinement and my longing for company and wishful thinking, but at times it feels like they are more than just programs. Have you ever experienced that?


The train passes through town sometimes just to add to the realism. You rode the train when you first arrived and if you visit another player's town you do so by talking to Porter in the train station and riding the train.

Villagers will sometimes have conversations with each other. They can come away from these interactions happy, sad, or mad. Sometimes, one villager walks away singing and dancing while the other is left upset, which really makes you wonder what just happened. You can also join the conversations if you go up and talk to the villagers while they are still interacting with each other.

I do get attached to my villagers and treat them more like friends than just code. That, for me at least, is the whole point of Animal Crossing. It's so alive!


----------



## Michelle D.

Why do some of my villagers ask me for things I can't get? Couldn't Groose do his research before he asked me to find him a Sicada in June when they only show up in July?

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66411623

I hate not being able to complete the errands because some villager didn't do his or her research. Does this happen often to you, folks? Is that true that lantern fly counts as Sicadas, and if so, where do I find one? It's kinda hard to find what a villager wants when you have to get it by the end of the day and you only three or four hours hours left, especially if they're asking for something rare and difficult to find like a Cicadas or a Tarentula.

Edit:

Apparently, the answer is yes, and they are extra rare, so I hope Goose doesn't get his hopes too high...


----------



## Michelle D.

LadyDestani said:


> The train passes through town sometimes just to add to the realism. You rode the train when you first arrived and if you visit another player's town you do so by talking to Porter in the train station and riding the train.
> 
> Villagers will sometimes have conversations with each other. They can come away from these interactions happy, sad, or mad. Sometimes, one villager walks away singing and dancing while the other is left upset, which really makes you wonder what just happened. You can also join the conversations if you go up and talk to the villagers while they are still interacting with each other.
> 
> I do get attached to my villagers and treat them more like friends than just code. That, for me at least, is the whole point of Animal Crossing. It's so alive!








Why would anyone want to do something as horrific as this!? This is horrible! I could never and would never do this to my villagers and my town! People who do that are messed up!


----------



## PineconeTheKitten

Michelle D. said:


> Why would anyone want to do something as horrific as this!? This is horrible! I could never and would never do this to my villagers and my town! People who do that are messed up!



People will reset their towns for a multitude of reasons. They could have gotten bored with the town, they might want a new landscape, or they might want different neighbors.

Morality is a big thing when resetting, true, and when I reset my old towns, it hurt, but I did it because I wasn't playing anymore and I didn't want my townsfolk to suffer through towns without a mayor.

Resetting is very dangerous, though, as mentioned in the video, but people often do it because they need something new out of the game


----------



## Michelle D.

I need help with this ASAP:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...-your-town-today.73607/page-689#post-10026743

I talked to Apollo multiple times and he's not saying anything about moving out of my town, yet three of my villagers told me earlier that he was thinking of moving out. If this was true, that's the first thing he would tell me, right? I would just tell me if he wanted to move out, right? I've talked to him several times afterward and he never said anything about moving. He even rewarded me a stripe bathroom sink after found him on the beach and delivered a package to him from another villager. And showed me the first letter I wrote to him. And just overall talked about the developings friendships in the town. Nothing about moving out. Could it be a fake rumour? I sure hope it is. I don't want any of my nine villagers moving out of my town. I never connected wih other players online (precisely so i can't lose my NPC villagers and so no one can mess up my town) so it can't possibly related to that. I also heard online that if a villager is thinking of moving out you will not see him in any store (I don't know if that's true) and I have seen Apollo in a store today. I don't understand what's going on here, I get rumours about him wanting to move him, yet nothing in his words or attitude to me indicate that he wants to move out (and I certainly don't want any of my villagers to move out).

What should I think of this? Do fake rumours of someone moving happen sometimes? Was it all a big misunderstanding on Aurora's, Victoria's and Goose's part?

Is there still a chance he might move out even if he doesn't seem to even be thinking about it when I interact with him?

I feel crappy because I had dental surgery yeesterday and now my jaw hurts (stiffness and soreness, any dental procedure that requires you to keep your mouth open for an extended period can result in jaw soreness and stiffness due to muscle strain) and there's swelling (after a tooth is extracted you may experience some swelling around the mouth, cheeks, eyes and sides of the face. This is the body’s normal and healthy reaction to surgery, most swelling will not become apparent until the day following surgery and will not reach its maximum until 48 to 72 hours post-operatively). The pain is getting on my nerves and I have to eat nothing but freaking apple sauce for three days instead of a healthy balance diet. 

As if that wasn't bad enough, and it makes me feel even more crappy, there's rumours about one of my villagers wanting to move out of my town, though said villager doesn't show any sign (in words and attitude when I interact with him) of wanting to leave my town or that the friendship we developed a week ago has changed in any way. So I now get conflicted messages from my villagers. 

Please folks get back to me on this ASAP. I DON'T want my villager to move out of my town and I've been crying so much my eyes are all puffy. 

Please tell me what the heck is going on here and what I'm supposed to think and do. Did Aurora, Victory and Goose got it wrong and was it all a big misuderstanding? Because why would they tell me this if Apollo has no intention of moving out of my town? Should I worry about this? Why wouldn't Apollo just tell me if he wanted to move out of my town? Or is it that he never wanted to move out and the others misundertood? Whatever the case may be, all of this make me feel crappy. Please folks talk to me, everything seem to go from bad to worse today and I'm having a bad day and just a few words from you might actually help me.


----------



## Red Cat

Michelle D. said:


> I need help with this ASAP:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...-your-town-today.73607/page-689#post-10026743
> 
> I talked to Apollo multiple times and he's not saying anything about moving out of my town, yet three of my villagers told me earlier that he was thinking of moving out. If this was true, that's the first thing he would tell me, right? I would just tell me if he wanted to move out, right? I've talked to him several times afterward and he never said anything about moving. He even rewarded me a stripe bathroom sink after found him on the beach and delivered a package to him from another villager. And showed me the first letter I wrote to him. And just overall talked about the developings friendships in the town. Nothing about moving out. Could it be a fake rumour? I sure hope it is. I don't want any of my nine villagers moving out of my town. I never connected wih other players online (precisely so i can't lose my NPC villagers and so no one can mess up my town) so it can't possibly related to that. I also heard online that if a villager is thinking of moving out you will not see him in any store (I don't know if that's true) and I have seen Apollo in a store today. I don't understand what's going on here, I get rumours about him wanting to move him, yet nothing in his words or attitude to me indicate that he wants to move out (and I certainly don't want any of my villagers to move out).
> 
> What should I think of this? Do fake rumours of someone moving happen sometimes? Was it all a big misunderstanding on Aurora's, Victoria's and Goose's part?
> 
> Is there still a chance he might move out even if he doesn't seem to even be thinking about it when I interact with him?
> 
> I feel crappy because I had dental surgery yeesterday and now my jaw hurts (stiffness and soreness, any dental procedure that requires you to keep your mouth open for an extended period can result in jaw soreness and stiffness due to muscle strain) and there's swelling (after a tooth is extracted you may experience some swelling around the mouth, cheeks, eyes and sides of the face. This is the body’s normal and healthy reaction to surgery, most swelling will not become apparent until the day following surgery and will not reach its maximum until 48 to 72 hours post-operatively). The pain is getting on my nerves and I have to eat nothing but freaking apple sauce for three days instead of a healthy balance diet.
> 
> As if that wasn't bad enough, and it makes me feel even more crappy, there's rumours about one of my villagers wanting to move out of my town, though said villager doesn't show any sign (in words and attitude when I interact with him) of wanting to leave my town or that the friendship we developed a week ago has changed in any way. So I now get conflicted messages from my villagers.
> 
> Please folks get back to me on this ASAP. I DON'T want my villager to move out of my town and I've been crying so much my eyes are all puffy.
> 
> Please tell me what the heck is going on here and what I'm supposed to think and do. Did Aurora, Victory and Goose got it wrong and was it all a big misuderstanding? Because why would they tell me this if Apollo has no intention of moving out of my town? Should I worry about this? Why wouldn't Apollo just tell me if he wanted to move out of my town? Or is it that he never wanted to move out and the others misundertood? Whatever the case may be, all of this make me feel crappy. Please folks talk to me, everything seem to go from bad to worse today and I'm having a bad day and just a few words from you might actually help me.


No need to panic. Just save and quit and reload your game and find Apollo as soon as you can after you reload. He should ping you with the move-out request. If you don't find Apollo before another villager pings you for something else, just save, quit, and reload again until Apollo pings you.


----------



## Michelle D.

Red Cat said:


> No need to panic. Just save and quit and reload your game and find Apollo as soon as you can after you reload. He should ping you with the move-out request. If you don't find Apollo before another villager pings you for something else, just save, quit, and reload again until Apollo pings you.



Yeah, I found the exact same instructions online somewhere and it worked. He pinged me and I managed to convince him to stay. I'm so happy he's not leaving (I don't want any of my nine villagers to move, I like my friends). 

I came across this today:

https://www.gameinformer.com/b/feat...use-qr-codes-in-animal-crossing-new-leaf.aspx

Do you think those Qr codes for clothes online are real or fake?:





__





						"animal crossing new leaf qr codes clothes - Google Search
					





					www.google.com
				




If used will those Qr codes give you those clothes in ACNL? Why does it seem like most of those Qr codes are for skirts and dresses (I'm one of those chicks who prefer pants or Bermuda shorts), why aren't there more Qr codes for pants and Bermuda shorts? How does it work exactly? Also, how are you supposed to use the sewing machine when one of the sister is constantly using it? I started the "game" just two weeks ago so there are things I don't yet know about, even if I did a lot of research online even when I was waiting for my copy of the "game" in the mail.

Do you have AC tunes stuck in your head sometimes? I do. Sometimes it's cool and sometimes it's annoying.

These days I have those tunes stuck in my head:
















What about you?

Edit:

July just started, I think I'm gonna hunt for those: 

https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/July_Bugs

I caught a Cicada Shell just a minute ago...


----------



## LadyDestani

Michelle D. said:


> Yeah, I found the exact same instructions online somewhere and it worked. He pinged me and I managed to convince him to stay. I'm so happy he's not leaving (I don't want any of my nine villagers to move, I like my friends).
> 
> I came across this today:
> 
> https://www.gameinformer.com/b/feat...use-qr-codes-in-animal-crossing-new-leaf.aspx
> 
> Do you think those Qr codes for clothes online are real or fake?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "animal crossing new leaf qr codes clothes - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If used will those Qr codes give you those clothes in ACNL? Why does it seem like most of those Qr codes are for skirts and dresses (I'm one of those chicks who prefer pants or Bermuda shorts), why aren't there more Qr codes for pants and Bermuda shorts? How does it work exactly? Also, how are you supposed to use the sewing machine when one of the sister is constantly using it? I started the "game" just two weeks ago so there are things I don't yet know about, even if I did a lot of research online even when I was waiting for my copy of the "game" in the mail.
> 
> Do you have AC tunes stuck in your head sometimes? I do. Sometimes it's cool and sometimes it's annoying.
> 
> These days I have those tunes stuck in my head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> July just started, I think I'm gonna hunt for those:
> 
> https://www.ign.com/wikis/animal-crossing-new-leaf/July_Bugs
> 
> I caught a Cicada Shell just a minute ago...


I've never encountered any fake QR codes. They should all be real. I have found some that wouldn't scan properly because the image was too blurry, but that's it.

You can only make clothing patterns for shirts, dresses, hats and umbrellas. You can't create patterns for bottoms like pants or shorts, so that's why you can't find any.


----------



## GuerreraD

GuerreraD said:


> The things about medals, I've read in several places. So either is a false myth, or something is not working properly in my town:
> 
> The medals obtained on the Island increase. (from https://acnl.fandom.com/wiki/Town_Ordinance)
> More medals can be won on the island tours. (from https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Town_ordinance)
> You get more medals in Island Tours. (from https://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/town-ordinances)


So... it's been three months exactly. Has anyone found an answer, please? About why this feature doesn't seem to work in my game?


----------



## LadyDestani

GuerreraD said:


> So... it's been three months exactly. Has anyone found an answer, please? About why this feature doesn't seem to work in my game?


I never noticed any changes in the amount of medals that I could earn for doing the same tour. I think I started off with only easy tours available, which award fewer medals, and after a while the moderate and hard tours became available, which awarded more medals due to the increased difficulty. I don't know if that's what is being referenced.

Oops, sorry. Apparently, it has something to do with the Bell Boom Ordinance and I've never used that. I'm afraid I don't know anything about it.


----------



## Michelle D.

I wanted to start my fourth pwp (the first three are the campsite, the fire hydrant, and Club LOL, for that last one I have to wait 7 to 10 days I've been told), a foutnain. But I'll need to ask in the questions thread, because I can't seem to be able to find a good spot for the fountain. When I choose a spot, Isabelle always say that it's too close to something (too close to the Town Hall, too close to the Event Place, too close to the river, etc), so I had to freaking cancel the project (temporarily), this won't do. I wanted it to be close to the Town Hall building, I don't want it to be in the middle of nowhere. And after the fountain (my fourth pwp), I want to add the yellow bench (my fifth pwp). And I want the bench to be facing the foutain, so when I and my villagers sit and relax on the bench (whether it's daytime or nighttime) we can look at the beautiful fountain. But I can't seem to find a spot big enough for a fountain and a bench and a spot that's not "too close to something".

If I can't find help and advices on the Tree Bell Forum, I won't be able to get the ball rolling on my 4th and 5th pwps, even if I now have the perfect method to get enough money (more than enough and then some) to cover the costs of those pwps (see the video and the post here):

https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...-your-town-today.73607/page-690#post-10029678

If someone could give me a link to a Youtube video or a website where I can see the finished product, the fully upgraded house, with all the rooms (1st floor, second floor, basement, etc) so I can make plans and decide what I'm going to do with each of my six rooms and where in the house will each of my room be (example, kitchen is going to be the left room, bathroom is going to be the right room, x room is going to be in the back, x room is going to be in the basement, etc), that would be really appreciated. It would help me plan ahead of time. All I know for now is that I want my kitchen to be on the left, I want my living room to be in the basement (I'm gonna have a sofa, a flat screen TV, a popcorn machine and a soft drink fountain or soft drink display in there), and I want to turn one of my rooms into a study room where one can study and read. I'm going to have a bedroom, kitchen, bathroom, living room, study room (that's why I'm after items like the library wallpaper, the exquisite rug, the large book shelf, the large magazine rack, the stacks of books, the homework set, the home computer rack, the writing desk, the writing chair, the desk lamp, the microscope, the telescope, the CD player, and the CD Shelf), and the sixth room I will change it depending on my mood and what I want any given time (it will be a backyard-themed room complete with a swimming pool and bbq and beach chair, a game room with video games and sport games and cool toys like a dart board game or puzzle game... or a kind of greenhouse room with a lot of plants and flowers... and it will be subject to change).

See my post here:

https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...-your-town-today.73607/page-690#post-10030352

Also they've got cool Aloha shirts on the island. I wish I could get those. Are there are any medal mini-games that don't require diving into the ocean with a wet suit? I ain't going in there, not even if you paid me a billion dollars. There are jellyfishes, sharks, and piranhas in there (which is why I collect bugs, fishes and painting but chose to forgo the sea creatures). Those are everywhere in the waters and they scare the crap out of me. I wouldn't go diving in there during the day, let alone at night when everything is dark and you can't see your hand in front of your face underwater. I could be jumped by something.

Speaking of being jumped, I was shaking the trees earlier, for money and the free pieces of furnitures (one of them was a doghouse and the other an incense burner, don't ask me how those items got there), and I had my bug net out in case I was attacked by bees, and believe it or not a freaking tarentula jumped me and attacked me from behind, I didn't even see it coming, by the time I saw it it was too late and I regained consciousness on my front porch. God I had cowards that attack you from behind. Come back here and fight me like a man... erm, I mean a spider?... Tarentula: 3, Me: 0. The first time it ran away before I could do anything, the second time it attacked me from the front after I swung my bug net in an attempt to catch it and missed, the third time it jumped me from behind. I've had it with this freaking creature. Also, why does the game classify them as bugs or insects? *Spiders are arachnids*. They differ from insects in *having* only two parts to the body, *eight legs not six*, *six* or *eight* eyes (two in insects) and spinnerets on their abdomens that produce silk. Also, scorpions are not bugs or insects either.  *Scorpions* are invertebrates but are *not* considered *insects*. *Scorpions*, along with ticks, mites, harvestmen and spiders, are called arachnida. They are arachnids, not bugs or insects. And they are distant cousins of spiders. Scorpions and insects share similarities but possess clear differences. Both belong to the group of animals known as arthropods which have an exoskeleton like spiders, mites, ticks, centipedes, millipedes and crustaceans to name a few. They both have jointed appendages and grow through the process of molting where they shed their skin. Even though they are related, they belong to very distinctly different groups. Scorpions are animals in the order Scorpiones, under the class Arachnida, which makes them a distant cousin of spiders. Scorpions have eight legs, while insects have six. Scorpions have two body segments while insects have three. Scorpions do not possess antennae and never develop wings—a fact that many people appreciate. Scorpions do not possess antennae. Anyone who educate themselves by reading books and googling stuff know that. Why didn't the creators of the game bothered to get their facts straight on tarentulas and scorpions? They got the bugs and fishes' descriptions and history in the museum right, why didn't they get THIS right?

Also how do I catch the damn thing? I have to donate one to my museum. Please tell me that this thing doesn't attack you when you visit the museum room where it is, like the mosquito does (and probably the flea too). I don't want agressive bloodsucking parasites in my museum who will attack me when I visit a room and sit on a chair and try to relax there and just take the time to appreciate my museum, so I'm not going to donate a mosquito and/or a flea. And if the tarentula or the scorpion attacks you when you visit the museum room like the bloodsucking parasites do, then I'm not gonna bother to try and catch them because I won't donate them to my museum. Also, as a precaution I don't make any sudden movement when I walk near the bee in my museum, you never know, but otherwise she just leave me alone and doesn't chase me around the room.

Can you tell me if those are reliable and helpful advices?:

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/69363775

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/67081357

Also, where can I get a list (online) of all the bugs and fishes that appear or don't appear when it's rainy? I noticed that a lot of bugs don't show up when it's rainy. Sometimes the weather is against you and you can't complete an initiative and get the Meow coupons on time, it's stupid that the game punishes you for something you have no control over like the weather. Also, rainy season is supposed to be over, yet it rained non-stop those past three days. And it rained for days where I live in my world. When will it ever end? I'm fed up with the rain. At least it means that we won't have another scorching hot summer this year, and most of the summer has been rainy and breezy. Thank God the scorching heat is gone for now. That means I don't have to use air conditiong that much and my eczema is less worse when the weather is not scorching hot and damp.

Thanks in advance for your help with ACNL and answering my questions, folks, it is really appreciated...


----------



## GuerreraD

Michelle D. said:


> Also, why does the game classify them as bugs or insects? *Spiders are arachnids*. They differ from insects in *having* only two parts to the body, *eight legs not six*, *six* or *eight* eyes (two in insects) and spinnerets on their abdomens that produce silk. Also, scorpions are not bugs or insects either.  *Scorpions* are invertebrates but are *not* considered *insects*. *Scorpions*, along with ticks, mites, harvestmen and spiders, are called arachnida. They are arachnids, not bugs or insects. And they are distant cousins of spiders. Scorpions and insects share similarities but possess clear differences.



I'm only going to answer to this little bit, because I think (in all good faith) that you're taking it way too seriously. AC is supposed to be a relaxing game!
Secondly, I play the game in Spanish, so I actually bothered to check it out and found that this applies to English as well. The term 'bug' is not scientific, it's for a wider generic use ('bicho' in Spanish). That's why the game correctly classifies those animals as bugs, not insects, that one being a descriptive scientific term. Basically, any nasty crawlie thing would be a bug. Snails are included too, if you noticed? And I know very well they aren't insects, they are molluscs, yet they're still bugs.

Here's what your Wikipedia friend says as well:

*[Bug may refer to] More broadly, any of many small, primarily terrestrial invertebrates, such as*

*Insects*
*Arachnids*
*Myriapods*
*Crustaceans*
*Worms*
*Terrestrial molluscs*
*A subset of **arthropods*


----------



## Red Cat

Michelle D. said:


> I wanted to start my fourth pwp (the first three are the campsite, the fire hydrant, and Club LOL, for that last one I have to wait 7 to 10 days I've been told), a foutnain. But I'll need to ask in the questions thread, because I can't seem to be able to find a good spot for the fountain. When I choose a spot, Isabelle always say that it's too close to something (too close to the Town Hall, too close to the Event Place, too close to the river, etc), so I had to freaking cancel the project (temporarily), this won't do. I wanted it to be close to the Town Hall building, I don't want it to be in the middle of nowhere. And after the fountain (my fourth pwp), I want to add the yellow bench (my fifth pwp). And I want the bench to be facing the foutain, so when I and my villagers sit and relax on the bench (whether it's daytime or nighttime) we can look at the beautiful fountain. But I can't seem to find a spot big enough for a fountain and a bench and a spot that's not "too close to something".
> 
> If I can't find help and advices on the Tree Bell Forum, I won't be able to get the ball rolling on my 4th and 5th pwps, even if I now have the perfect method to get enough money (more than enough and then some) to cover the costs of those pwps (see the video and the post here):
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...-your-town-today.73607/page-690#post-10029678
> 
> If someone could give me a link to a Youtube video or a website where I can see the finished product, the fully upgraded house, with all the rooms (1st floor, second floor, basement, etc) so I can make plans and decide what I'm going to do with each of my six rooms and where in the house will each of my room be (example, kitchen is going to be the left room, bathroom is going to be the right room, x room is going to be in the back, x room is going to be in the basement, etc), that would be really appreciated. It would help me plan ahead of time. All I know for now is that I want my kitchen to be on the left, I want my living room to be in the basement (I'm gonna have a sofa, a flat screen TV, a popcorn machine and a soft drink fountain or soft drink display in there), and I want to turn one of my rooms into a study room where one can study and read. I'm going to have a bedroom, kitchen, bathroom, living room, study room (that's why I'm after items like the library wallpaper, the exquisite rug, the large book shelf, the large magazine rack, the stacks of books, the homework set, the home computer rack, the writing desk, the writing chair, the desk lamp, the microscope, the telescope, the CD player, and the CD Shelf), and the sixth room I will change it depending on my mood and what I want any given time (it will be a backyard-themed room complete with a swimming pool and bbq and beach chair, a game room with video games and sport games and cool toys like a dart board game or puzzle game... or a kind of greenhouse room with a lot of plants and flowers... and it will be subject to change).
> 
> See my post here:
> 
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...-your-town-today.73607/page-690#post-10030352
> 
> Also they've got cool Aloha shirts on the island. I wish I could get those. Are there are any medal mini-games that don't require diving into the ocean with a wet suit? I ain't going in there, not even if you paid me a billion dollars. There are jellyfishes, sharks, and piranhas in there (which is why I collect bugs, fishes and painting but chose to forgo the sea creatures). Those are everywhere in the waters and they scare the crap out of me. I wouldn't go diving in there during the day, let alone at night when everything is dark and you can't see your hand in front of your face underwater. I could be jumped by something.
> 
> Speaking of being jumped, I was shaking the trees earlier, for money and the free pieces of furnitures (one of them was a doghouse and the other an incense burner, don't ask me how those items got there), and I had my bug net out in case I was attacked by bees, and believe it or not a freaking tarentula jumped me and attacked me from behind, I didn't even see it coming, by the time I saw it it was too late and I regained consciousness on my front porch. God I had cowards that attack you from behind. Come back here and fight me like a man... erm, I mean a spider?... Tarentula: 3, Me: 0. The first time it ran away before I could do anything, the second time it attacked me from the front after I swung my bug net in an attempt to catch it and missed, the third time it jumped me from behind. I've had it with this freaking creature. Also, why does the game classify them as bugs or insects? *Spiders are arachnids*. They differ from insects in *having* only two parts to the body, *eight legs not six*, *six* or *eight* eyes (two in insects) and spinnerets on their abdomens that produce silk. Also, scorpions are not bugs or insects either.  *Scorpions* are invertebrates but are *not* considered *insects*. *Scorpions*, along with ticks, mites, harvestmen and spiders, are called arachnida. They are arachnids, not bugs or insects. And they are distant cousins of spiders. Scorpions and insects share similarities but possess clear differences. Both belong to the group of animals known as arthropods which have an exoskeleton like spiders, mites, ticks, centipedes, millipedes and crustaceans to name a few. They both have jointed appendages and grow through the process of molting where they shed their skin. Even though they are related, they belong to very distinctly different groups. Scorpions are animals in the order Scorpiones, under the class Arachnida, which makes them a distant cousin of spiders. Scorpions have eight legs, while insects have six. Scorpions have two body segments while insects have three. Scorpions do not possess antennae and never develop wings—a fact that many people appreciate. Scorpions do not possess antennae. Anyone who educate themselves by reading books and googling stuff know that. Why didn't the creators of the game bothered to get their facts straight on tarentulas and scorpions? They got the bugs and fishes' descriptions and history in the museum right, why didn't they get THIS right?
> 
> Also how do I catch the damn thing? I have to donate one to my museum. Please tell me that this thing doesn't attack you when you visit the museum room where it is, like the mosquito does (and probably the flea too). I don't want agressive bloodsucking parasites in my museum who will attack me when I visit a room and sit on a chair and try to relax there and just take the time to appreciate my museum, so I'm not going to donate a mosquito and/or a flea. And if the tarentula or the scorpion attacks you when you visit the museum room like the bloodsucking parasites do, then I'm not gonna bother to try and catch them because I won't donate them to my museum. Also, as a precaution I don't make any sudden movement when I walk near the bee in my museum, you never know, but otherwise she just leave me alone and doesn't chase me around the room.
> 
> Can you tell me if those are reliable and helpful advices?:
> 
> https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/69363775
> 
> https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/67081357
> 
> Also, where can I get a list (online) of all the bugs and fishes that appear or don't appear when it's rainy? I noticed that a lot of bugs don't show up when it's rainy. Sometimes the weather is against you and you can't complete an initiative and get the Meow coupons on time, it's stupid that the game punishes you for something you have no control over like the weather. Also, rainy season is supposed to be over, yet it rained non-stop those past three days. And it rained for days where I live in my world. When will it ever end? I'm fed up with the rain. At least it means that we won't have another scorching hot summer this year, and most of the summer has been rainy and breezy. Thank God the scorching heat is gone for now. That means I don't have to use air conditiong that much and my eczema is less worse when the weather is not scorching hot and damp.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help with ACNL and answering my questions, folks, it is really appreciated...


A word of advice for this thread: you're more likely to get help from people if you get straight to the question(s) you're trying to ask instead of telling people the entire backstory of why you need help. Anyways, answers to some of your questions:


PWPs need to be at least 2 spaces away from houses and other PWPs, though they need to be further away from larger landmarks like the town plaza. You can just keep asking Isabelle at different spaces to see where a PWP is eligible to be built.
When you fully expand your house, every room will be 8 x 8 spaces. The only difference between rooms is the entrance and window positioning. Here is a video showing an example of the different rooms: 




Most island tours do not involve diving. The ones that involve diving should be fairly obvious. Also, diving isn't dangerous. Sharks will be scared off if you swim close to them. Jellyfish can stun you, but that doesn't actually hurt your character and is just an minor annoyance having to mash your way out of the stun.
The best way to catch Tarantulas and scorpions is to carefully sneak up on them and stop when they are hissing at you, then keep creeping towards them when they are not hissing until you are close enough to hit them with your net. That's much easier than trying to time your net swing as they charge at you.
The mosquito is the only bug that attacks you in the museum. Bees, tarantulas, and scorpions will leave you alone.


----------



## Michelle D.

Maybe you, folks, can help me figure out this gibberish. It's all freaking nonsense. I don't know why I even bother. I'm bored to death because of the forced confinement that has been lasting for over 17 months now, so I might as well just go along with it, even if I roll my eyes and shake my head the whole time.

That's what Katrina the fortune-teller told me:

"A stall at the summer festival. I see the owner gritting his teeth as you win over and over again. From this place, I can see the signs. Oh yes, I can. I see good fortune upon items. Cute top. This item will be the key to truly unlocking your good fortune. May happiness find you and yours. And remember that bad times are just times that are bad."

Let's break this down.

"A stall at the summer festival."

What freaking summer festival? The only important event in summer, and I did my research online, is the Summer Solstice Day which happened happened over two weeks ago.

And I found this:

https://animalcrossing.fandom.com/wiki/Festivale#In_New_Leaf

But all of those festivals happen in winter, except for the one taking place in March during the Spring season.

There isn't any summer festival. I did my research online and came up with nothing. Also, I though Katrina read you your fortune for the current day. If there was a summer festival today, the bulletin board would say so, there would be an anouncement. Unless she's talking about Tanabata/Star-Crossed Day? But that only takes place in Japan. For anyone who lives outside of Japan the event will not unlock or take place. But I doubt that's what she was talking about. I haven't seen any of the AC website call this holiday a "summer festival".

"Cute top. This item will be the key to truly unlocking your good fortune."

Cute top? Like any of them? Because she didn't bother to name a specific one.

"And remember that bad times are just times that are bad."

(Sarcastic). No kidding. You don't say!?

That's the third time she read me my fortune, and it's still gibberish and too vague for my tastes.

Folks, if you can decipher this and you find out what it says, please let me know. I'm bored and if I can win at a "summer festival" over and over again and get some good prizes I'm all for it, so please let me know what she's talking about.

Oh, they're building Shampoodle! Finally!

Edit:

While you're at it, folks, can you please give me a link to a Youtube video that explains how the second floor of the museum works, how to make exhibits, what you can buy there and all that stuff?

Thanks in advance.

Edit:

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66493158

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/66631555

https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/public-works-projects-rotation.387858/

This kind of thing is just infuriating. It's stupid that they will let you rotate some structures (like the furnitures in your home, and the black cube pwp from what I've heard) and won't let you rotate others (like a bench pwp). Also, why do all the benches have to look down or face south (I want to have only two benches by the way)? I wanted the bench to face north, not south. And I wanted the bench to face the fountain so that when my villagers and I sit and chill on the bench we can look at the beautiful fountain, surrounded by beautiful sunflower tiles. I wanted a specific view. Now I'll have to cancel the bench project, demolish my previous project (the fountain) and rebuild the fountain so that the bench face the fountain (so the bench will be south and the fountain will be north instead of the other way around and the bench will be a few steps away from the fountain facing it) in order to get the view I want and it'll costs me another 99 800 bells to rebuild or move the fountain in another spot, just a feet away or less. I bet you also have to pay a certain amounts of bells to have a project demolish not just to have a project built, because expecting demolition to be free of charge would be lunacy, amirite? I lost a lot of money here and it makes my blood boil. Now I'll have to cover the demolition costs and the rebuilding costs, and I have to cover all the damn costs and do all the hard work around here, because the villagers give so very little money for the pwps that you have to wait weeks for them to give so much as a reasonable amount, I've heard people talk about it online. 

You have to cover all the costs and do all the work and the satisfaction committee or whatever Isabelle wants to call it, they have the nerve and the audacity to say that the people want more pwps and Sharp Town is underdeveloped even though it's gaining popularity because I'm on my 5 or 6th pwp. If the freaking satisfaction committee is not happy, they can walk in the mayor's shoes for a few freaking weeks, they can cover all the costs and do all the work like I do, and then they can freaking talk. They do none of the work and don't even give any money towards it and they leave it all to me, yet they have the nerve to complain? I lost a lot of money today. All this because they won't let you rotate a freaking bench. They make a huge deal about this whole HHD touch system that you can unlock in NL but they won't let you rotate a freaking bench. You too would be bitter and angry if you had lost nearly 100 000 bells. From now on, I want to see pictures of all the pwps to see if they face north, south, east or west because if I want a specific view or aesthetic then I have to build other projects around it in such a way that certain projects face others or are at x distance of one another, etc. I would LOVE to turn my benches a certain way to face the ocean or another PWP and apparently I'm not the only one. And I wish I had known sooner that the pwps furniture can't be rotated. I did a lot of research online those past four weeks (yes even before I receive my copy of the game in the mail) and I only just now stumbled upon this information, that pwps furnitures can't be rotated. Lost 99 800 bells. 

I'm gonna have to enact the Bell Boom ordinance, hit the island for stags, beetles, and sharks and sell everything with a 20% increase in sales. And I'll have to do it soon. Maybe next week. Meanwhile I have enough money for two other pwps at least...

Edit:

9980 bells to demolish a project. That's even worse than the 80 bells disposal fees for every piece of trash you fish out of the sea before you have unlocked the island and while you still haven't found a trash bin in the store so you can dispose of the garbage for free via the trash bin in your house. So basically I lost 110 000, give or take if you round it up. It's really frustrating. See? Knowledge is power and contrary to popular belief, what you don't know CAN hurt you.

They say that "_A MISTAKE CAN COST YOU A LOT_, BUT A LESSON LEARNED CAN BRING BACK MILLIONS."

(Sarcastic) You don't say!?


----------



## Darby

Use your thonky refs for the fashion check and it’ll list the clothing in categories you’re going to want to know about but Katrina’s fortunes are supposed to be all in good fun and not taken too seriously.


----------



## Michelle D.

Darby said:


> Use your thonky refs for the fashion check and it’ll list the clothing in categories you’re going to want to know about but Katrina’s fortunes are supposed to be all in good fun and not taken too seriously.



Yeah, well, I don't get what summer festival she's talking about. I'm still waiting for a reply from someone who know what that festival might be. Also, if Katrina thinks I'm gonna let others choose how I dress, she's sorely mistaken. Anyway, if I have a "bad luck day" (which doesn't seem to happen to me all that often, it happened only once in like a month) and start tripping all over myself or encountering more mosquito than usual, all I gotta do is go home and put on my "Good fortune clothes", Katrina herself said it was a lucky item and that I was safe when I was wearing them, and someone said online that if I wear them when Katrina says they're lucky, I'll get more money from the money rock and that on my "bad luck day" they'll change my "bad luck" to "neutral luck" or something. So I'm not gonna be afraid of experimenting with clothings to my heart's content and I'm not going to waste a lot of time going after my "daily lucky item", anyway she's so vague about what it might be that I might never find it, like the first time she just said "pants". Well newsflash there's lots of pants in this game of various colors and styles, "pants" is way too vague and doesn't tell me anything. I think I'll rely on my "Good Fortune Clothes" and my "Lucky Cat". That should be enough.


----------



## GuerreraD

With due respect, it has already been told to you a couple of times that you're taking this game way too seriously. Certainly, in no way I am going to tell you how to play your game, but I don't foresee much joy for you if you keep stressing yourself this much. Please, consider this a friendly advice with the best of my intentions.
Katrina is a fortune-teller, and it is on character that fortune-tellers are vague and mysterious. Don't expect her to ever tell you clearly and directly that you "must" wear this or that, and you're indeed free to try out as many clothes as you want. Nobody is forcing you to do anything! You can as well completely ignore her and her predictions, since they have no major consequences for the game overall.
About the summer festival, there are fireworks several times during August as well, but I repeat that Katrina's predictions have no influence nor relation to them.
Also, excuse me if I'm wrong, but you seem to want everything done asap. If that's your take on game, you're in for a huge surprise. Why do you think there are events all year around? Why do you think there are species of bugs and fishes specifical to certain months or hours? AC it's not a game for rush players, it's a game to enjoy slowly and work on it little by little.
And no matter how many PWP you place in your town, the satisfaction depends on more factors (like cleanliness or greenery).


----------



## heyimsobored

I thought about this today, but is there any point in giving Shrunk fruit once you've gotten all his emotions or does he just cycle through the old jokes?


----------



## LadyDestani

heyimsobored said:


> I thought about this today, but is there any point in giving Shrunk fruit once you've gotten all his emotions or does he just cycle through the old jokes?


Nope, you don't get anything new from him after you've gotten all of the emotions. I occasionally stop by to give him something on a holiday or something just for fun. Like I shared my chocolate cake with him on Valentine's Day, but there's no reward for doing so.


----------



## Etown20

After playing every day for the past 3 months or so, I think I'm going to slow down a bit and shift my attention to some other games, but I don't want to unexpectedly lose any of my villagers.

My question is - how many times a week do I need to check-in to keep my current villagers? Is once a week enough or is there a different strategy you use?


----------



## Red Cat

Etown20 said:


> After playing every day for the past 3 months or so, I think I'm going to slow down a bit and shift my attention to some other games, but I don't want to unexpectedly lose any of my villagers.
> 
> My question is - how many times a week do I need to check-in to keep my current villagers? Is once a week enough or does a different strategy they use?


If you deny a move-out request, and then do not play on any day after that, no villager will attempt to move out until the day you start playing again at which point you'll have 5 days to find the villager attempting to move out if you haven't played in a while. If you want to play semi-regularly, then you'll want to play at least once every 5 days to guarantee no one will move out, but if you take your breaks after denying a move-out request then you will not have to check in on your villagers as often.


----------



## Mayor Tea

So I just got a request to build the police station, I'm a little hesitant since it is not removable- I know it retrieves items that have been lost due to things being placed on top of them, but is that all? I like to drop/bury certain items for decoration, so if they are still on the ground it doesn't end up removing those does it?


----------



## LadyDestani

Mayor Tea said:


> So I just got a request to build the police station, I'm a little hesitant since it is not removable- I know it retrieves items that have been lost due to things being placed on top of them, but is that all? I like to drop/bury certain items for decoration, so if they are still on the ground it doesn't end up removing those does it?


I don't usually leave items around on the ground in my town so I can't speak from experience, but I'm pretty sure that it does not do anything with items that you place or bury unless a villager plops their house down on them or a special visitor at the plaza removes items that have been placed there. So you should be able to leave items laying around for decoration with no issues.

In addition to that feature, you can talk to Booker or Copper (depending on which police station you choose) and they will tell you if any special visitors are in town. I check every day to see if Gulliver is there because I don't usually go down to the beach otherwise.

Also, random items and clothing will occasionally appear in the police station and you can claim them. It may help fill in your catalog faster and sometimes the Sloppy or Cardboard furniture will appear there, if you care about obtaining those. It's rare but it's one of the few ways to get them. Also, tricky pitfall seeds can appear in the police station.

So it really comes down to whether you care about those things or not. I mainly just like the addition of another NPC to interact with and the fact that they let me know who is visiting that day.


----------



## DukeSR8

Am I able to start adopting villagers? Restarted recently and have paid off both the starting loans, completed all of Isabelle's Advice For Living Here Tutorials and found Wisp's Lamp.

Anyone know if I'm good or if there's any other requirements for adopting from other towns?


----------



## leg.png

How do I start working for brewster?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

how do you unlock the ability to make and place "paths"


----------



## Mayor Jack

fifi.crossing said:


> How do I start working for brewster?


When you have bought enough coffees from him (I believe 7) he will ask you when you finish your coffee if you would like to work for him.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021



MiniPocketWorld said:


> how do you unlock the ability to make and place "paths"


From the beginning of the game I think. You just go into your custom designs tab on the bottom screen (pink) and design a path then place it on the ground. If you want to scan QR codes of paths from online you need to talk with Sable in the Able Sisters for enough days in a row to unlock the sewing machine.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Mayor Jack said:


> When you have bought enough coffees from him (I believe 7) he will ask you when you finish your coffee if you would like to work for him.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 18, 2021
> 
> 
> From the beginning of the game I think. You just go into your custom designs tab on the bottom screen (pink) and design a path then place it on the ground. If you want to scan QR codes of paths from online you need to talk with Sable in the Able Sisters for enough days in a row to unlock the sewing machine.


hmm I'll check again, but I didn't see the option of putting it on the ground when I was on.


----------



## LadyDestani

MiniPocketWorld said:


> hmm I'll check again, but I didn't see the option of putting it on the ground when I was on.


Yeah, I was just in my game so I checked and if you click on any pattern it will give you a small menu. "Display on ground" is one of the options and that will put the pattern on the ground where you're standing. If you keep selecting the "Display on ground" option, you can place up to nine patterns down in a square around you without having to move.


----------



## Mayor Jack

LadyDestani said:


> Yeah, I was just in my game so I checked and if you click on any pattern it will give you a small menu. "Display on ground" is one of the options and that will put the pattern on the ground where you're standing. If you keep selecting the "Display on ground" option, you can place up to nine patterns down in a square around you without having to move.


That's what I remember seeing when I was making paths for my NL town.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Mayor Jack said:


> That's what I remember seeing when I was making paths for my NL town.


hey I got it now! lol so I guess the carpet option changed to display on floor, or I totally overlooked it... but I don't think I did because the carpet option isn't there now and I did see it when outside. I think the change occurred when I did my first house payment  or when I spoke to isabelle about major duties.
Thanks. I got some paving laid out so my villagers won't smash so much lol.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

If you have a digital version, what would be lost if Nintendo stops support/stops selling 3ds games.


----------



## ctrl

hello I was curious if there was a way to get jack's robe in NL; in order to pretty much dress up as him fully 

 I googled variations of this question a couple times but no decent answer so leaning towards no but still wondering​


----------



## LadyDestani

ctrl said:


> hello I was curious if there was a way to get jack's robe in NL; in order to pretty much dress up as him fully
> 
> I googled variations of this question a couple times but no decent answer so leaning towards no but still wondering​


Sadly, no. Even if you create your own dress design, the dress does not go all the way to ground so it wouldn't look quite like Jack's robe.


----------



## iiyyja

Would really appreciate it if someone could point me to a quick guide on cycling villagers in New Leaf


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

iiyyja said:


> Would really appreciate it if someone could point me to a quick guide on cycling villagers in New Leaf







__





						Villager Cycling - The Guide! - Animal Crossing: New Leaf
					

So this guide will cover pretty much everything about cycling villagers out :) let's start with the basics  _So what is



					www.neoseeker.com
				











Edit: I posted this video plus the guide because I dont know if you want to learn about true cycling or villager placement cycling. Hopefully this helps!!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

MiniPocketWorld said:


> If you have a digital version, what would be lost if Nintendo stops support/stops selling 3ds games.


Nothing, if nintendo stops it will never effect your save file. It willl only make it so that you cannot buy games anymore from the eshop. Meaning no games, dlc, demos, and maybe no more redownloading updates and games you own.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Hey, does anybody know if running in someone else's town will deteriorate their grass? Also does grass on your offline Tortimer island deteriorate if you run on it enough? I can't find information anywhere.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Bagelbagon said:


> Hey, does anybody know if running in someone else's town will deteriorate their grass? Also does grass on your offline Tortimer island deteriorate if you run on it enough? I can't find information anywhere.


I do believe that the Tortimer Island thats offline does deteriorate. I am not sure though, I just think that I see more grass spots than when it was originally there. Yes people coming to your town does deteriorate as well. I know that the grass on your island actually is the EXACT SAME AS THE SOIL IN YOUR TOWN. The grass is supposed to be equal (meaning that the perfect fruit of your native only works) except the pattern can be different. (Sometimes squares, triangles, and circles.) I hope this helps a little!


----------



## fourel

how do i send players that have come to my town home without them having to use the train station?


----------



## Bagelbagon

You can send people home by pressing Start or Select, and then selecting "End the multiplayer session" from the menu that pops up.


----------



## windloft

hey, is there a way to restart while also retaining your item catalogue? i haven't played the game in awhile and would like to start anew, but i'd like to keep my current catalogue intact.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

windloft said:


> hey, is there a way to restart while also retaining your item catalogue? i haven't played the game in awhile and would like to start anew, but i'd like to keep my current catalogue intact.


Yes you can. But only if you sell your town to tom nook and choose to KEEP catalog. I think nintendo has an official guide on Nintendo.com you can find it on google! Look up sell town to tom nook nintendo.com   YOU NEED A CERTAIN TREE LEVEL TO KEEP CATALOG    

https://en-americas-support.nintend...-nook?-(animal-crossing:-new-leaf)#:~:text=If you want to sell your town to,to erase it to start a new one.


----------



## windloft

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Yes you can. But only if you sell your town to tom nook and choose to KEEP catalog. I think nintendo has an official guide on Nintendo.com you can find it on google! Look up sell town to tom nook nintendo.com   YOU NEED A CERTAIN TREE LEVEL TO KEEP CATALOG
> 
> https://en-americas-support.nintendo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/17478/~/when-can-i-sell-my-town-to-tom-nook?-(animal-crossing:-new-leaf)#:~:text=If you want to sell your town to,to erase it to start a new one.



YOOOO, thank you so much! i got a follow up question that's a little more specific, if you can answer that: will your villager's current look ( eg. their face ) be retained if you appraise your town, or is it like starting anew sans the bells you get at the start and retaining your catalogue?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

windloft said:


> YOOOO, thank you so much! i got a follow up question that's a little more specific, if you can answer that: will your villager's current look ( eg. their face ) be retained if you appraise your town, or is it like starting anew sans the bells you get at the start and retaining your catalogue?


You get to keep your bells and catalog but not your face  If you want to get your hair done in your new town tell me! You can visit my shampoodle!!


----------



## Beanz

if i kick out a certain villager with an amiibo villager will the villager that i just invited immediately place a plot where the old villager’s house was? im asking because i want to put the bell pwp where elvis lives but i’ll need to kick him out first so i don’t want someone else taking his spot immediately after he leaves. sorry if i didn’t explain this very clearly and sorry for bumping this thread after a long time.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Beanz said:


> if i kick out a certain villager with an amiibo villager will the villager that i just invited immediately place a plot where the old villager’s house was? im asking because i want to put the bell pwp where elvis lives but i’ll need to kick him out first so i don’t want someone else taking his spot immediately after he leaves. sorry if i didn’t explain this very clearly and sorry for bumping this thread after a long time.


From what I experienced, my answer is no. They will place their plot somewhere else, not in the spot where original villager was at. Is your town pretty full? Because if so then make sure you got a clear empty spot so they won't move back in the same spot.


----------



## LadyDestani

Beanz said:


> if i kick out a certain villager with an amiibo villager will the villager that i just invited immediately place a plot where the old villager’s house was? im asking because i want to put the bell pwp where elvis lives but i’ll need to kick him out first so i don’t want someone else taking his spot immediately after he leaves. sorry if i didn’t explain this very clearly and sorry for bumping this thread after a long time.


The new villager will place their plot somewhere random, so there's a possibility it could be in the same spot or close to it if your town is pretty full. But if you've got plenty of open space, odds of them dropping into the same exact spot are pretty low.

You can always plot reset if you're really worried about it. Log in with a *new* character the day after you kick Elvis out, not an existing one, and check where the new villager's plot is. If you like it, you can go through the stuff with Tom Nook to set up a tent and save. If not, quit without saving. You can delete the new character and their tent after you've saved.


----------



## Beanz

so a villager placed their plot where i wanted to place the metal bench pwp. is it too late to plot reset now? i already saved my game.


----------



## LadyDestani

Beanz said:


> so a villager placed their plot where i wanted to place the metal bench pwp. is it too late to plot reset now? i already saved my game.


I'm afraid so. It saves the plot when you log in with Isabelle, so even if you had quit without saving the plot would still be there.


----------



## Beanz

LadyDestani said:


> I'm afraid so. It saves the plot when you log in with Isabelle, so even if you had quit without saving the plot would still be there.


sad, well i guess i could kick them out after they move in. i used an amiibo but i’ll probably have to go through the 16 villager cycle thing to get them back. it’s a shame because i actually liked that villager, thanks for the answer tho


----------



## LadyDestani

Beanz said:


> sad, well i guess i could kick them out after they move in. i used an amiibo but i’ll probably have to go through the 16 villager cycle thing to get them back. it’s a shame because i actually liked that villager, thanks for the answer tho


If you have their Amiibo, you don't have to wait for the 16 villager cycle. You can move them out with another Amiibo and then right back in again.


----------



## titanium sparrow

Is there any rhyme or reason on the house exteriors? I've been trying to get one but it wont roll, lol.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

titanium sparrow said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason on the house exteriors? I've been trying to get one but it wont roll, lol.


No sadly! Its very random so hopefully you can get the one you want soon!


----------



## Broccolo

I'm thinking of getting a console purely for this game.  But am wondering which one to get out of the 3DS and 2DS.  Which would you recommend for this game?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Broccolo said:


> I'm thinking of getting a console purely for this game.  But am wondering which one to get out of the 3DS and 2DS.  Which would you recommend for this game?


Either one will work!! I personally dont really know of a good time to buy any 2ds/3ds as they have been gaining price the past few years!!! The new 2ds is basically a 2D 3ds that has a modern design while any 3DS system is good! I recommend just getting what you are comfortable with spending!!! I REALLY love the XL systems as the normal ones are just too small and the 2ds only had a small version and a big new 2DS XL. If your fine with the smaller screen go for the normal 2ds or a new 3ds small!!


----------



## Broccolo

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Either one will work!! I personally dont really know of a good time to buy any 2ds/3ds as they have been gaining price the past few years!!! The new 2ds is basically a 2D 3ds that has a modern design while any 3DS system is good! I recommend just getting what you are comfortable with spending!!! I REALLY love the XL systems as the normal ones are just too small and the 2ds only had a small version and a big new 2DS XL. If your fine with the smaller screen go for the normal 2ds or a new 3ds small!!


Thank you


----------



## titanium sparrow

Mr_Keroppi said:


> No sadly! Its very random so hopefully you can get the one you want soon!


thank you!


----------

